# OKW Lovers Thread. Part 2



## Chuck S

This is part two of a continuing OKW Lovers Thread.

Click this link if you wish to view part 1  LINK


Basic resort info:

Phase 1 of Old Key West opened in October 1991, at the time the resort was known as the Disney Vacation Club resort.  Early purchasers were informed that there may not be any more resorts added to the DVC system, even though more were on the drawing board.  Those members that purchased in those early years (prior to mid-1996) of the program received free park admission during their stays at OKW until the year 2000.  The original minimum amount of points that could be purchased was 230.  About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.

There have been a few changes to OKW over the years.  Olivia's expanded to enclose the original outdoor dining patio.  The current patio occupies an area that was originally home to an herb garden used by the culinary staff for seasoning the meals.  The sand castle slide was added to the main pool, prior to that the resort had no pool slide.  The rooms went through a full refurbishment, with fresh paint, carpeting, beds, and the addition of woodgrain vinyl flooring in the one and two bedroom units between 2009 and 2010.  Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the *only* buildings with elevators at OKW,  they were built later than the rest of the resort and have elevators because of changes in the Americans with Disabilities Act that took place after the rest of the resort was finished. These buildings occupy the area where the original DVC sales center (Commodore House) and adjacent parking lot once stood,  Miller's Road was slightly re-routed to accommodate these new buildings.

The resort address and phone are:

Disney's Old Key West resort
1510 North Cove Road
Lake Buena Vista, Florida  32830

407-827-7700
407-827-7710 Fax

There are 5 Disney bus stops throughout OKW.  The busses usually make the stops in this order:

1. Peninsular Road
2. South Point Road
3. Old Turtle Pond Road
4. Miller's Road
5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)

There are complimentary laundry rooms for those staying in studios located near each of the 4 pools at OKW.

Here is a link to OKW Building configurations from WebmasterDoc

Here is a map of the resort:


----------



## kenly777

Looking forward to our first dvc stay here! August 20-24  thanks to everyone for all their helpful info!!!


----------



## chepic




----------



## dianeschlicht

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## DisneyMamaJen

Looking forward to staying here August 2-9. This will be our first time staying at this resort. We stayed at Animal Kingdom Kidani village in February. Hoping my family enjoys this one just as much.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Love OKW!  We have stayed in a 2BR twice with 4 adults/4 young kids and had plenty of room.  Question on the 3BR- are there any with the master and another bedroom on the same floor.?  My kids are young 5/5/3 and I want them in the same floor.


----------



## Chuck S

Sheri in CT said:


> Love OKW!  We have stayed in a 2BR twice with 4 adults/4 young kids and had plenty of room.  Question on the 3BR- are there any with the master and another bedroom on the same floor.?  My kids are young 5/5/3 and I want them in the same floor.



No, all OKW Grand Villas are of the two story design, with the master suite, sleeper sofa and sleeper chair on the first level.  2nd and 3rd bedrooms are upstairs.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Sitting at the pool right now! I love OKW so much!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Even though OKW is our favorite "home", we decided to switch to all AKV/Kidani this trip because our adult DS had never stayed there and wanted to.  

It just about killed me to cancel my OKW GV for the week of Christmas this morning. I was able to get all nine nights at AKV though, and I'm sure I made someone really happy who was looking for a GV at OKW that week!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Sheri in CT said:


> Love OKW!  We have stayed in a 2BR twice with 4 adults/4 young kids and had plenty of room.  Question on the 3BR- are there any with the master and another bedroom on the same floor.?  My kids are young 5/5/3 and I want them in the same floor.



In that case, I would give the master to the other couple and put you and the kiddos upstairs.  One bedroom upstairs has two double beds and its own bathroom, while the other bedroom is quite a bit larger and has two queen beds and its own bathroom.  The other option is for the kiddos to sleep on the queen sized pull out sofa and twin sized pull out chair in the living room on the mail level.


----------



## carissa1970

We will be there for our first time July 20-25.  Cannot wait!


----------



## chepic

dianeschlicht said:


> Even though OKW is our favorite "home", we decided to switch to all AKV/Kidani this trip because our adult DS had never stayed there and wanted to.
> 
> It just about killed me to cancel my OKW GV for the week of Christmas this morning. I was able to get all nine nights at AKV though, and I'm sure I made someone really happy who was looking for a GV at OKW that week!



wow....good for you!!!

che


----------



## lodgelady

DH and I are making an anniversary trip to OKW in a couple of weeks. Last time we stayed there was with kids so close to bus/pool was important. Now I am wondering about quiet and water view. Can you please suggest a building you would recommend we request? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Chuck S

lodgelady said:


> DH and I are making an anniversary trip to OKW in a couple of weeks. Last time we stayed there was with kids so close to bus/pool was important. Now I am wondering about quiet and water view. Can you please suggest a building you would recommend we request? Thank you so much!!!



Buildings 45, 46 and 55 are lovely canal views, and I very much enjoyed the nice view of one of the ponds from building 35 last November.


----------



## mlittig

How exciting to see the new part 2 thread   Thanks, Chuck, for doing this


----------



## lodgelady

Chuck S said:


> Buildings 45, 46 and 55 are lovely canal views, and I very much enjoyed the nice view of one of the ponds from building 35 last November.



Great thread!! Thank you!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Chuck S said:


> Buildings 45, 46 and 55 are lovely canal views, and I very much enjoyed the nice view of one of the ponds from building 35 last November.



I couldn't agree more, and they are our favorites at OKW along with building 15.


----------



## Jco10

We are excited to stay at OKW aug 23-30! With 2 small kids (2 and4) what would you recommend I request as far as room. We are getting a 1bd.
Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Jco10 said:


> We are excited to stay at OKW aug 23-30! With 2 small kids (2 and4) what would you recommend I request as far as room. We are getting a 1bd.
> Thanks!



With children that young, they may not want to use the slide at the main pool.  If they'd be just as happy at one of the neighborhood pools, I'd just request to be near a bus stop. With buildings 30 to 33 you don't need to cross any street to get to a bus stop, so that would likely be a good location.  If you think you'll be going to the check-in and restaurant area often, and if you won't have a car, then you might want bldgs 27 to 29, or 15, 16.  Buildings 62 to 64 are the only buildings with elevators, and they are often used for those with mobility issues.

I am assuming with these suggestions that you are not booked into the "Near Hospitality House" booking category?


----------



## SAT887

Jco10 said:


> We are excited to stay at OKW aug 23-30! With 2 small kids (2 and4) what would you recommend I request as far as room. We are getting a 1bd.
> Thanks!



We have stayed at OKW a few times with our young children (last time was December with 3.5 and 18 month old). We definitely preferred the quiet pools with them,  we weren't comfortable with the main pools slide and my 3.5 year old so the smaller quieter pool worked well for us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jco10 said:


> We are excited to stay at OKW aug 23-30! With 2 small kids (2 and4) what would you recommend I request as far as room. We are getting a 1bd.
> Thanks!



I recommend a first floor villa unless you don't mind hauling the strollers up the stairs.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Deb & Bill said:


> *I recommend a first floor villa unless you don't mind hauling the strollers up the stairs.*


*
*

I 2nd this!  I just stayed at OKW with a 3 year old and three 5 year olds.  A ground floor is a must!


----------



## imlsherman

We love OKW we have stayed here three times and are going back in July the rooms are a great size and quit pools are great with little kids. We just wish there was more of a food selection.


----------



## Deb & Bill

imlsherman said:


> We love OKW we have stayed here three times and are going back in July the rooms are a great size and quit pools are great with little kids. We just wish there was more of a food selection.



We just hit Publix and we have a great food selection (and dine elsewhere or maybe Olivia's for a meal or two).


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> We just hit Publix and we have a great food selection (and dine elsewhere or maybe Olivia's for a meal or two).



  I love Olivia's, but sometime I want something lighter.  On the trips when I don't have a car to get to Publix and buy supplies, I take the boat to DtD and either get fish & chips at the quick food place behind Raglan Road or I go over to Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Or hit up Artist's Palette at SSR.


----------



## dmoore22

Thanks Chuck! Especially for the inclusion of the OKW map right at the beginning of this thread. I can't count the times I've misplaced mine.


----------



## OKW Lover

I love a shiny new thread!


----------



## Snoopygirl

Somebody pinch me....I can't believe I'm gonna be at OKW Sunday night!!!  I am soooooo excited for my first stay


----------



## heathers4um

So after over 2 yrs, we are headed home in July! 

*SOMEONE* forgot to bank our points....

We have been talking to my DSD and our niece for over a year about going, it happens to be that we have to use our points by the end of July and DSD's bday is the 29th so it looks like we are going from 7/24 - 7/31!  I can get a 1-bdrm in OKW for the entire length of stay BUT DSD wants to stay at AK. There's an opportunity for a split stay, 7/24 - 7/27 at AKV with a savannah view, and then 7/27 - 7/31 at OKW...I'm waiting to get the go-ahead from her mom that she can be away on her birthday so that I can hit the reserve button. At this point, the excitement is overshadowing the stress of coming up with these unexpected vacation funds - so not prepared! But everything happens for a reason and we should seize the day! Carpe Diem! 
PS - see my ticker???


----------



## Anek0618

We are booked at OKW for 2 nights before our Disney cruise in Nov  It our first trip to WDW and it is going to be quick! I know the kids will want to spend some time in the pool (I'm only planning on hitting the Magic Kingdom for MVMCP) so I am hoping someone can suggest a building I could request. The resort looks huge and I'm a little overwhelmed! Near the main pool and a bus stop I guess would be my top two requirements. We are DVC members, but are on cash this trip since I'm out of points....addonitis is striking!

Now I just have to figure out when we can return for a week at WDW, I know those 2 days are going to be a tease!


----------



## Chuck S

Since you're on cash, I don't think the "Near Hospitality House" booking category is an option.  I think your best locations would be bldgs 15, 16, 27 or 28.  11 to 14 and 23 to 26 are in the Near HH category, and may not be available to you, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## dmoore22

Chuck S said:


> Since you're on cash, I don't think the "Near Hospitality House" booking category is an option.  I think your best locations would be bldgs 15, 16, 27 or 28.  11 to 14 and 23 to 26 are in the Near HH category, and may not be available to you, but it doesn't hurt to ask.



We've also stayed in 62, 63, & 64 which are relatively convenient to HH. However, these are the elevator buildings which, like the HH category, may be a bit of a challenge. Our kids actually liked the villas near the quiet pools, especially Turtle Pond and South Point. Each bus stops at HH before heading to the parks so making your way to HH is pretty convenient for those that choose not to take a leisurely walk.


----------



## dmoore22

As fate would have it the wait list gods failed to shine upon us. We failed to take advantage of the 11 month window but were able to get into SSR @ 7 months while wait listing OKW. Alas the clock ticked and nothing opened up. At least we can still make our way to Olivia's and the Gurgling Suitcase. Fortunately we learned our lesson and will be able to enjoy the Christmas ambiance of OKW!.


----------



## dianeschlicht

dmoore22 said:


> As fate would have it the wait list gods failed to shine upon us. We failed to take advantage of the 11 month window but were able to get into SSR @ 7 months while wait listing OKW. Alas the clock ticked and nothing opened up. At least we can still make our way to Olivia's and the Gurgling Suitcase. Fortunately we learned our lesson and will be able to enjoy the Christmas ambiance of OKW!.



When are you going at Christmas, and what size unit?  I just recently  gave up a GV at OKW for 12/18-12/24.  I hope someone on the boards got their waitlist!


----------



## Snoopygirl

We'll be arriving at OKW in 24 hours


----------



## momof2minnies

I am excited for you-love it there!!!!!!! Have a great time.Hope it is warmer there than here-Im sure it is!!!!!


Linda


----------



## heathers4um

Hello fellow OKW'ers  

Can someone help me out with a couple of logistical questions? After a couple of attempts and cancellations, we are finally going back home for 7/25-7/31 - hopefully to extend out to 8/3! 

DH and I have only experience our fairly new DVC on our own, but this time we are finally going to be bringing DSD11 for her bday - we tried to do this last year but plans were interrupted. So this year we are going to make up for it by bringing her cousin to share in the magic!  Both are first timers so this is a very special trip. A very special last minute trip that I am hoping to pull together with making the right decisions! 

Since my DS20 will be joining I chose a 2 bdrm villa, hopefully near HH but I am sure wherever we end up will be great! We were going to get the DDP but if we extend this out to 9 nights, for 5 of us it's about 2500. DSD11 and DN12 don't really have mature palates and sometimes do not eat a ton or only want the general kid type foods so I would like to save some dough and get the full villa experience by stocking up on some favorite foods so we can have bfast and some dinners to supplement our TiW card. Can someone tell me the best place to go for grocery shopping, and how much the cab rides would be? 

Any and all thoughts, advice and suggestions are welcomed and appreciated! TIA!


----------



## MarkF0wle

heathers4um said:


> Hello fellow OKW'ers
> 
> Can someone help me out with a couple of logistical questions? After a couple of attempts and cancellations, we are finally going back home for 7/25-7/31 - hopefully to extend out to 8/3!
> 
> DH and I have only experience our fairly new DVC on our own, but this time we are finally going to be bringing DSD11 for her bday - we tried to do this last year but plans were interrupted. So this year we are going to make up for it by bringing her cousin to share in the magic!  Both are first timers so this is a very special trip. A very special last minute trip that I am hoping to pull together with making the right decisions!
> 
> Since my DS20 will be joining I chose a 2 bdrm villa, hopefully near HH but I am sure wherever we end up will be great! We were going to get the DDP but if we extend this out to 9 nights, for 5 of us it's about 2500. DSD11 and DN12 don't really have mature palates and sometimes do not eat a ton or only want the general kid type foods so I would like to save some dough and get the full villa experience by stocking up on some favorite foods so we can have bfast and some dinners to supplement our TiW card. Can someone tell me the best place to go for grocery shopping, and how much the cab rides would be?
> 
> Any and all thoughts, advice and suggestions are welcomed and appreciated! TIA!



I know there are a few local supermarkets, there's a Publix down the end of the 535 (I think?) & I am sure somebody will know better than I on that.

My suggestion would be to check out Garden Grocer, you can make an order online & they will deliver to the resort. My family have used them before twice & both times it's been very positive & completely seamless to use. You will pay a delivery charge but I am sure it will be less than the cost of a cab ride.


----------



## Chuck S

Price out a one day car rental, sometimes they can be price competitive with a cab.  There is no shortage of relatively nearby shopping for OKW.  There is a super Walmart, several Publix and a Winn Dixie.  The closest real grocery store is Gooding's, but I recommend you avoid it.  Nice store, but prices are outrageous.  Definitely geared for the tourist trade rather than the locals.

The Super Walmart is nice, but is reported to be the busiest WalMart in the US.  I believe it, parking is a problem and the lines for registers are LONG.  I prefer to shop at one of the Publix, nice stores, good quality, average prices, and it saves time...and on vacation time is a commodity in itself.


----------



## heathers4um

MarkF0wle said:


> I know there are a few local supermarkets, there's a Publix down the end of the 535 (I think?) & I am sure somebody will know better than I on that.
> 
> My suggestion would be to check out Garden Grocer, you can make an order online & they will deliver to the resort. My family have used them before twice & both times it's been very positive & completely seamless to use. You will pay a delivery charge but I am sure it will be less than the cost of a cab ride.



thanks for the suggestions - we have used GG before and loved it but with the kids and the DH needing specific things, it would be easier for me to just leave them all at the pool and go myself to grab some stuff.  Among an example, DH loves guacamole and the whole grain scoops, of which GG does not have.  Oh and garlic bread...I will be making my italian gravy one night and he cant do it without the garlic bread


----------



## heathers4um

Chuck S said:


> Price out a one day car rental, sometimes they can be price competitive with a cab.  There is no shortage of relatively nearby shopping for OKW.  There is a super Walmart, several Publix and a Winn Dixie.  The closest real grocery store is Gooding's, but I recommend you avoid it.  Nice store, but prices are outrageous.  Definitely geared for the tourist trade rather than the locals.
> 
> The Super Walmart is nice, but is reported to be the busiest WalMart in the US.  I believe it, parking is a problem and the lines for registers are LONG.  I prefer to shop at one of the Publix, nice stores, good quality, average prices, and it saves time...and on vacation time is a commodity in itself.



I'm crazy enough to do the super Walmart but will venture for the Publix, like you suggest! Does Publix sell beer/wine?


----------



## Chuck S

heathers4um said:


> I'm crazy enough to do the super Walmart but will venture for the Publix, like you suggest! *Does Publix sell beer/wine? *



Yes, indeed..they generally have a nice selection.


----------



## bellaally

November


----------



## Chuck S

There are no king beds in any DVC studio.  OKW studios have 2 queen beds.  All other DVC studios have a queen bed and full sleeper sofa.


----------



## Yorkshirelass

Hi
We won't have a car until late pm of our second day at OKW. Will there be milk and other items available to buy in the store for breakfast? We are on the DDP but thought we would breakfast in the room to save time.
Any tips on room location also appreciated, we are 3 adults and DD and her partner will have the bedroom so I will need to request the room with the door not through the bedroom into the bathroom.


----------



## Chuck S

Yorkshirelass said:


> Hi
> We won't have a car until late pm of our second day at OKW. Will there be milk and other items available to buy in the store for breakfast? We are on the DDP but thought we would breakfast in the room to save time.
> Any tips on room location also appreciated, we are 3 adults and DD and her partner will have the bedroom so I will need to request the room with the door not through the bedroom into the bathroom.



Milk, cereal, bread, pastries, etc. are available in the general store.  Prices are a little higher than convenience store prices, but for the most part not outrageous on regular food items.  Soft drinks and alcohol, though, are extremely expensive Disney prices.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Yorkshirelass said:


> Hi
> We won't have a car until late pm of our second day at OKW. Will there be milk and other items available to buy in the store for breakfast? We are on the DDP but thought we would breakfast in the room to save time.
> Any tips on room location also appreciated, we are 3 adults and DD and her partner will have the bedroom so I will need to request the room with the door not through the bedroom into the bathroom.



Yes, they have milk and sundries at the store, but they are pricey.  The other option is to plan a breakfast at Olivia's at the resort.  They have pretty nice breakfasts there.  

To insure that you have that extra door to the bathroom, request building 30 or above.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Yorkshirelass said:


> Hi
> We won't have a car until late pm of our second day at OKW. Will there be milk and other items available to buy in the store for breakfast? We are on the DDP but thought we would breakfast in the room to save time.
> Any tips on room location also appreciated, we are 3 adults and DD and her partner will have the bedroom so I will need to request the room with the door not through the bedroom into the bathroom.



Hopefully, you did not book Hospitality House Area.  None of those have the door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  You'll need Turtle Pond or South Point.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Just got back from 9 days 8 nights in 2632 .First stay in DVC. Fantastic!! The 2br villa was everything I thought it would be. Bldg 26 great location for bus pickup without bus noise.Frankly we gave bus service(something I was worried about) and A - rating. Only 1 glitch whole trip. Other than Olivias (just average both b-fast and dinner) I now know what the OKW lovers have known for a long time. Can't wait til Dec when DW and I have long wknd planned. Requested bldg 45 for the canal view but riding by it seened like the studios have an obstructed view of water because of over growth of trees. Does anyone have experience in this bldg 2nd floor studio?


----------



## Yorkshirelass

Deb & Bill said:


> Hopefully, you did not book Hospitality House Area.  None of those have the door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  You'll need Turtle Pond or South Point.



Thank you for the replies.
We are not booking through DVC so haven't booked any room yet. Will try and contact them before coming over to request a building over number 30. The Turtle Pond area sounds very nice.
We will buy some supplies to last us until we can go shopping.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Yorkshirelass said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> We are not booking through DVC so haven't booked any room yet. Will try and contact them before coming over to request a building over number 30. The Turtle Pond area sounds very nice.
> We will buy some supplies to last us until we can go shopping.



When are you planning to travel?  I hope it's at least next January or later if you haven't booked yet.


----------



## Yorkshirelass

dianeschlicht said:


> When are you planning to travel?  I hope it's at least next January or later if you haven't booked yet.



Hi,
Oh gosh yes we booked over a year ago and arrive on 7/7/13! I don't think you can make specific requests until a few days before when you book through Disney in the UK which is what I meant when I said no room booked yet.  We have a 1 bed villa for 3 of us and are really looking forward to staying at OKW.


----------



## cherjp

Hi 

you can phone them now to make requests, as you know not guaranteed but they try to do their best,  think i phoned the uk number the 0800 one, and asked for our requests.

Meant to add Olivias is lovely for brekkie too, and as you will be on "stupid oclock"when you arrive because of time difference you will be up early 1st few days .
Shop has milk bread etc, as previous poster said , price ok for those items until you can get anything else but to be honest the ddp will be enough for your food. Shop for your water etc. The one bedrooms have kitchens and large fridge , on the cash bookings they included dishwasher tabs and washing liquid too when we were there in 2010 . oh and i think soap powder packets, but i take my own as the US stuff is too bleachy . 
Enjoy yourself and might see ya there .


----------



## Snoopygirl

O M G........

We arrived Sunday night & I absolutely love it here!! So peaceful and beautiful. We are in building 45.....not the best location but that's ok. We have a 2br on 1st floor...4513....canal view. Soooo spacious. 

Did MK Sunday night til 2am & rode all except SM.

AK was Monday. It was crowded but we got in everything we wanted to do. DD & I rode EE 3 x's in a row! We had 4 FP's & then a couple walking by handed us 2 more.

Today was Epcot. 

Wednesday is a first for us~Blizzard Beach. Never been to the water parks but thanks to the DVC PAP, we are giving it a try 

We check out on Friday & move to VWL.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Snoopygirl said:


> O M G........
> 
> We arrived Sunday night & I absolutely love it here!! So peaceful and beautiful. We are in building 45.....not the best location but that's ok. We have a 2br on 1st floor...4513....canal view. Soooo spacious.
> 
> Did MK Sunday night til 2am & rode all except SM.
> 
> AK was Monday. It was crowded but we got in everything we wanted to do. DD & I rode EE 3 x's in a row! We had 4 FP's & then a couple walking by handed us 2 more.
> 
> Today was Epcot.
> 
> Wednesday is a first for us~Blizzard Beach. Never been to the water parks but thanks to the DVC PAP, we are giving it a try
> 
> We check out on Friday & move to VWL.


You got our favorite building!!!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Snoopygirl said:


> O M G........
> 
> We arrived Sunday night & I absolutely love it here!! So peaceful and beautiful. We are in building 45.....not the best location but that's ok. We have a 2br on 1st floor...4513....canal view. Soooo spacious.
> 
> Did MK Sunday night til 2am & rode all except SM.
> 
> AK was Monday. It was crowded but we got in everything we wanted to do. DD & I rode EE 3 x's in a row! We had 4 FP's & then a couple walking by handed us 2 more.
> 
> Today was Epcot.
> 
> Wednesday is a first for us~Blizzard Beach. Never been to the water parks but thanks to the DVC PAP, we are giving it a try
> 
> We check out on Friday & move to VWL.





dianeschlicht said:


> You got our favorite building!!!!



OK I have resv for this coming DEC and requested this bldg 2nd fl studio. I was just there last week in bldg 26(fabulous 2br 3rd fl) but when we rode boat to DTD it looked like views from both bldg 45&46 studios are pretty blocked from overgrown trees.   Should I be worried ?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

We just got back from a 9-night stay at OKW in a one-bedroom.  We love it there, always have and always will.  While I do like the makeover, I did notice that the dark kitchen table top is already showing a lot of nicks and chipped paint.  It won't be long before they will have to redo those tables.

We did enjoy more meals in the villa than we normally do, and I found that to be very relaxing instead of go, go, go in the parks all the time.  

Visited Turtle Pond pool for the first time and while I enjoyed the area, snack bar and all, I still think Southpoint is my favorite.  Either location will work for me in the future.


----------



## Yorkshirelass

Thanks for tips. Did you take anything else for the kitchen? We will eat out mainly but thought breakfast was a good meal to have before going to parks. Which part did you stay in please?



cherjp said:


> Hi
> 
> you can phone them now to make requests, as you know not guaranteed but they try to do their best,  think i phoned the uk number the 0800 one, and asked for our requests.
> 
> Meant to add Olivias is lovely for brekkie too, and as you will be on "stupid oclock"when you arrive because of time difference you will be up early 1st few days .
> Shop has milk bread etc, as previous poster said , price ok for those items until you can get anything else but to be honest the ddp will be enough for your food. Shop for your water etc. The one bedrooms have kitchens and large fridge , on the cash bookings they included dishwasher tabs and washing liquid too when we were there in 2010 . oh and i think soap powder packets, but i take my own as the US stuff is too bleachy .
> Enjoy yourself and might see ya there .


----------



## cherjp

We were in block 35 , think it was old turtle road area . The kitchen is fully stocked with cooking utensils etc, there is a coffee maker but not a kettle so if you  are tea drinkers u are making it in cup with hot water from coffee jug. rooms are cleaned daily on our type of booking , I take it you have free dining ? 
The food was ample for us last time but we did go to asda/walmart and get bottles of water to put in the freezer for the parks. Good sized washing machine and tumble dryer too, but top loader so works best with tablets that can be crumbled or powder. I took some tumble dryer sheets. There is an iron and ironing board too. We had the seperate entrance to the bathroom in our room. There are two into the main bathroom (one with shower and toilet) oh and the shower is huge , water takes a while to heat thru but dont know if this was because we were on top floor. The other "bathroom" has a bath and sink but there is no extra wc. So access to the toilet can be from two sep doors. Olivias was lovely , ate there a few times for brekkie. If you travelling to parks by car its no problem at all . the resort has bus stops to all parks and downtown disney but you can also get the boat there and that is lovely. Loved OKW extremely relaxing resort and so looking forward to going again. The shop has plenty of stuff but the basic for a day are fine . You can use snack credits in the shop too and if in doubt always ask , cms were really lovely and friendly there. Havent been to gurgling suitcase or the counter service place either but everyone on here says gurgling suitcase fab . Think thats all I can think of just now but if you need anything else just ask . I think someone posted a while back a list of prices in the shop but dont know if that would be up to date now . 
Where else are you planning to eat at ? 

Cheryl


----------



## cherjp

Meant to add the one bedrooms villas  at OKW are huge . lots of rooms to spread about . The living room has a double bed , (fold out sofa type) and a sleeper chair , our two sons used these and were very comfortable. 

Dont go telling too many people how wonderful OKW is or they will all want to come !!!!!!!


----------



## Ronald Duck

We are closing in on 60 days before our start-of-August "take your siblings to Disney" OKW stay, and for the first time in many visits, the room request part of the planning is more important than usual for us (and a bit complicated).  I need expert advice!

1) First, two members of our party are going to have some (minor) problems with walking and stairs (I'll spare you the details), and we were unable to get a "HH building" reservation.  Therefore, by far, the best buildings for us would be 62, 63, or 64 (elevators plus proximity to HH), with 62 being the dream assignment.  However, the OKW online check-in options make it confusing as to exactly what to ask for (although it's easy to see what NOT to ask for!).  What would you suggest?

2) Second, this is our first experience with "linked" reservations (2 studios as close as possible).  Even if we put the exact same online requests for both reservations, is it possible that simply doing online check-in will make our highest priority (very close studios) less likely?  Can I do anything online to assure the reservations stay linked?

Thanks in advance...it's fun to post again after a long hiatus!


----------



## RachelTori

RONALD - Where have you been?!!!  I was just thinking of you the other day.  

Glad to see you back on the boards and preparing for another trip!  I was just at OKW earlier this month.   

I can't help you with your questions, although I think you might be better off NOT doing online check-in.  I just wanted to say "Hi!"  

I know you'll get the right answers here - lots of OKW experts!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Laura- How to make a person feel welcomed back!!!   That prompt response from an old online friend felt as good as a "welcome home" at Disney itself!  I'll catch you up in a PM!


----------



## dianeschlicht

cherjp said:


> Meant to add the one bedrooms villas  at OKW are huge . lots of rooms to spread about . The living room has a double bed , (fold out sofa type) and a sleeper chair , our two sons used these and were very comfortable.
> 
> Dont go telling too many people how wonderful OKW is or they will all want to come !!!!!!!



Some mistakes in this post.  The pull out sofa in the living room at OKW is a queen size, and teh pull out chair is a twin size.  We have also had children use the love seat as a bed.  It doesn't pull out, but a sheet and pillow make a nice sized bed for a child.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Ronald Duck said:


> We are closing in on 60 days before our start-of-August "take your siblings to Disney" OKW stay, and for the first time in many visits, the room request part of the planning is more important than usual for us (and a bit complicated).  I need expert advice!
> 
> 1) First, two members of our party are going to have some (minor) problems with walking and stairs (I'll spare you the details), and we were unable to get a "HH building" reservation.  Therefore, by far, the best buildings for us would be 62, 63, or 64 (elevators plus proximity to HH), with 62 being the dream assignment.  However, the OKW online check-in options make it confusing as to exactly what to ask for (although it's easy to see what NOT to ask for!).  What would you suggest?
> 
> 2) Second, this is our first experience with "linked" reservations (2 studios as close as possible).  Even if we put the exact same online requests for both reservations, is it possible that simply doing online check-in will make our highest priority (very close studios) less likely?  Can I do anything online to assure the reservations stay linked?
> 
> Thanks in advance...it's fun to post again after a long hiatus!



First of all, I wouldn't make that request online.  Instead I would call MS and tell them you need a medical request.  That will be the best way to insure getting what you want with the elevator buildings.  

I assume you know that OKW studios are mostly on the outside ends of all the buildings.  That means that your two studios will either be on opposite ends of the same building or on different floors of the same building, but no closer than that.


----------



## cherjp

dianeschlicht said:


> Some mistakes in this post.  The pull out sofa in the living room at OKW is a queen size, and teh pull out chair is a twin size.  We have also had children use the love seat as a bed.  It doesn't pull out, but a sheet and pillow make a nice sized bed for a child.



In the UK a double bed is usually the same size as your US queen size , so as the poster is a fellow brit I assumed she would know what I meant .


----------



## Chuck S

dianeschlicht said:


> First of all, I wouldn't make that request online.  Instead I would call MS and tell them you need a medical request.  That will be the best way to insure getting what you want with the elevator buildings.
> 
> I assume you know that OKW studios are mostly on the outside ends of all the buildings.  That means that your two studios will either be on opposite ends of the same building or on different floors of the same building, but no closer than that.



It is rare, but it is possible to get two studios right next to each other at OKW in the "U" shaped buildings.  But 99% of the time, it will be Diane said, either one on top of the other or opposite ends of the same building.  

We had two studios right next door to each other once,  in building 38.  There are only 4 of these "U" shaped building at OKW; 14, 18, 35 and 38.


----------



## Yorkshirelass

cherjp said:


> In the UK a double bed is usually the same size as your US queen size , so as the poster is a fellow brit I assumed she would know what I meant .



Thank you both for the most helpful advice. Double or Queen I hope it's comfortable! I chose to have the bed in the living room area as I am the earliest riser and can get things ready. I have requested a room with the separate entrance in the Old Turtle Pond area with high floor so hopefully will get this. The separate entrance is the most important though.

Cheryl we are eating at Boma, Teppan Edo, Ohana's, Artist Point, BOG and Prime Time Cafe. I have been numerous occasions, my daughter twice but it is her fiancé's first trip to WDW so tried to pick interesting venues. my last visit was on 2008 so BOg is new to me and I expect there will be many other  changes. We picked OKW for it's flexible accomodation.
After 7 days we are on a DCL cruise to the Bahamas for 4 days.
If you think of any other good tips please keep posting.
Shirley


----------



## cherjp

Hi Shirley 

Our two teenagers are in the living room , last time they were very happy , we loved the space that the one bedded gives and all the benefits of staying in Disney. 
Your food choices sound great ,we havent done any of those . We have 3 table service credits left so will see what we feel like at the time . Teppan Edo is one that always looks interesting , but I think it would only suit hubby and myself . 
Are you doing BOG for dinner or lunch ? 


Might just see you there !! 

Cheryl


----------



## jwgm2012

We're so excited! We're arriving in 10 days! I just called the resort directly to include our building preferences for our stay. We've reserved a 2bdrm villa and I've requested either buildings 23 or 62. Crossing our fingers we get either.

Can anyone tell me if the prices on site in the general store are comparable to going through garden grocer? I was going to place an order for some things but garden grocer seems pricey. If the items on site are similarly priced then I'd rather buy once we arrive and not have to meet the $40 minimum... 

thanks in advance.  

gina


----------



## disneyking1200

anyone use the grills at OKW?


----------



## Dee77

Tea kettles are available if you call housekeeping and request one. They are the whistling stove top kind.


----------



## Chuck S

jwgm2012 said:


> We're so excited! We're arriving in 10 days! I just called the resort directly to include our building preferences for our stay. We've reserved a 2bdrm villa and I've requested either buildings 23 or 62. Crossing our fingers we get either.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the prices on site in the general store are comparable to going through garden grocer? I was going to place an order for some things but garden grocer seems pricey. If the items on site are similarly priced then I'd rather buy once we arrive and not have to meet the $40 minimum...
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> gina



It depends upon the items you wish to purchase.  Fresh fruits and vegetables would be much cheaper through garden grocer, and a better selection.  Milk, breakfast items, bread, sandwich meats are about convenience store prices plus about 15% to 20%.  Soft drinks, water and adult beverages are VERY, VERY pricey at the general store.  If you want those items you'll save a lot with garden grocer.  Cokes are like $2 a can at the general store.


----------



## Cheese2013

jwgm2012 said:
			
		

> We're so excited! We're arriving in 10 days! I just called the resort directly to include our building preferences for our stay. We've reserved a 2bdrm villa and I've requested either buildings 23 or 62. Crossing our fingers we get either.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the prices on site in the general store are comparable to going through garden grocer? I was going to place an order for some things but garden grocer seems pricey. If the items on site are similarly priced then I'd rather buy once we arrive and not have to meet the $40 minimum...
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> gina



To be honest the shop has everything you need for the first night or so.  If you intend to cook alot in the villa then you will need to visit either the local walmart or publix.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

We arrived three nites ago to building 24.. we love it and i told DH I think OKW or Saratoga may be our only future choices.


----------



## Chuck S

disneyking1200 said:


> anyone use the grills at OKW?



Some friends I was traveling with several years ago like grilling out and used the OKW grills. They require charcoal.  The grills are the standard type that you find in most parks.


----------



## Yorkshirelass

cherjp said:


> Hi Shirley
> 
> Our two teenagers are in the living room , last time they were very happy , we loved the space that the one bedded gives and all the benefits of staying in Disney.
> Your food choices sound great ,we havent done any of those . We have 3 table service credits left so will see what we feel like at the time . Teppan Edo is one that always looks interesting , but I think it would only suit hubby and myself .
> Are you doing BOG for dinner or lunch ?
> 
> 
> Might just see you there !!
> 
> Cheryl



Hi Cheryl
When my 2 were teenagers they enjoyed Boma and Prime Time Cafe, this will be first time at  Teppan Edo the interactive cooking sounds good though.
We fly out 7/7/13 from Manchester with VA.
Shirley


----------



## carissa1970

Based on all the OKW love here, I just extended our reservation in July one extra night so we can get more time there!  Lol.  There's a lot I need to squeeze into a short 6 night stay.  Do they do the outdoor movies every night in Summer?


----------



## cherjp

Hi Shirley
Teppan is,one of the places I would love to go to, will see if it at possible during our stay.

If you look on the uk trip section, Wayne who is one of the mods has reviewed it on one of his many trips to Florida. Wayneg is his name.  

We leave man on 8th with thomsons on the new Dreamliner !!! Hopefully !!! So will see ya there .


----------



## 3cuteDISkids

Ok OKW lovers, I need some help. Dh and I are planning a stay in January in a 2BV. We are bringing our 3 kids, age 1-7. What section should we stay in if HH is not available? We will need to be 1st floor due to having strollers, that I know. We are looking for somewhere on the quiet side, as we will be coming back most days for naps. Given the time of year will being near a pool matter? Can you swim much in January? (We are from the North, so I don't even want to go outside in January, it's hard to imagine swimming!!) I am thinking that being close to a bus stop, perhaps the first one or 2, may be high on the list.

Can some of you OKW experts give me some direction? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

3cuteDISkids said:


> Ok OKW lovers, I need some help. Dh and I are planning a stay in January in a 2BV. We are bringing our 3 kids, age 1-7. What section should we stay in if HH is not available? We will need to be 1st floor due to having strollers, that I know. We are looking for somewhere on the quiet side, as we will be coming back most days for naps. Given the time of year will being near a pool matter? Can you swim much in January? (We are from the North, so I don't even want to go outside in January, it's hard to imagine swimming!!) I am thinking that being close to a bus stop, perhaps the first one or 2, may be high on the list.
> 
> Can some of you OKW experts give me some direction? Thanks!



If not in the HH area, I'd go for Turtle Pond, bldgs 30 to 35, specifically.  Just be aware that you have a great chance of getting a handicap accessible unit on the first floor.  The real difference, in a one bedrm or larger unit with handicap is that it will have a roll-in shower, no tub in the 2nd bedroom (you will still have the Jacuzzi tub on the one bedroom side) and less sink/storage areas to allow for wheelchair turning radius...and likely a raised commode.  I'm in a first floor studio at the moment, and it is handicap modified, even though I don't need it.


----------



## 3cuteDISkids

Chuck S said:


> If not in the HH area, I'd go for Turtle Pond, bldgs 30 to 35, specifically.  Just be aware that you have a great chance of getting a handicap accessible unit on the first floor.  The real difference, in a one bedrm or larger unit with handicap is that it will have a roll-in shower, no tub in the 2nd bedroom (you will still have the Jacuzzi tub on the one bedroom side) and less sink/storage areas to allow for wheelchair turning radius...and likely a raised commode.  I'm in a first floor studio at the moment, and it is handicap modified, even though I don't need it.



Oh, good to know. That is not ideal for us, as I will have little ones who need a smaller bathtub and toilet. Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

3cuteDISkids said:


> Ok OKW lovers, I need some help. Dh and I are planning a stay in January in a 2BV. We are bringing our 3 kids, age 1-7. What section should we stay in if HH is not available? We will need to be 1st floor due to having strollers, that I know. We are looking for somewhere on the quiet side, as we will be coming back most days for naps. Given the time of year will being near a pool matter? Can you swim much in January? (We are from the North, so I don't even want to go outside in January, it's hard to imagine swimming!!) I am thinking that being close to a bus stop, perhaps the first one or 2, may be high on the list.
> 
> Can some of you OKW experts give me some direction? Thanks!



I'd second Chuck's recommendation for Turtle Pond area.  We like building 35 in  particular because its directly across the road from the bus stop.  Far enough away so there isn't a noise problem, but close enough to be convenient.  

Also be aware that only in building numbers 30 and higher is there a second entrance to the master bath from the main living areas.  This may be important if somebody is going to be sleeping in the livingroom.


----------



## amym2

We stayed in bldg 35 last October and loved the location.  Our only issue was that the A/C unit right outside the master bedroom (first floor) was pretty loud.  But we were in a 1-bedroom.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

We just got back and stayed in bldg 26 2BR which IS HH area. Frankly you could request bldg 27 right next door(not considered HH) and still be close to all the HH action (very easy walk) and the bus is just to the side of that bldg. Convenient for young ones (been there done that)


----------



## heathers4um

We are arriving in 49 days!  We are 3 adults, 2 children, and we have a 2 bedroom. The 2 children have never been to WDW, and the one adult, my 20 yr old son, has never been to OKW! I would really love a great view, maybe a 2nd floor and we don't have to be in the HH area, but close by would be great. I was thinking 23-27. Thoughts? Any other areas I should be considering? We've only stayed in the HH area. Thanks!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

heathers4um said:


> We are arriving in 49 days!  We are 3 adults, 2 children, and we have a 2 bedroom. The 2 children have never been to WDW, and the one adult, my 20 yr old son, has never been to OKW! I would really love a great view, maybe a 2nd floor and we don't have to be in the HH area, but close by would be great. I was thinking 23-27. Thoughts? Any other areas I should be considering? We've only stayed in the HH area. Thanks!



Well we stayed on the 3rd floor in 2632  I wouldn't call the view great. A small pond and further out one of the fairways from the golf course. Was spectacular though if you like a quiet cup of coffee on a very large balcony every morning!


----------



## dianeschlicht

cherjp said:


> Teppan Edo is one that always looks interesting , but I think it would only suit hubby and myself .
> 
> 
> Cheryl



Actually, I think many people make that assumption about Teppan Edo, but since it's mostly just fresh food cooked right at your table with no strong flavors or seasonings, I think young people would love it.  We've always take friends there, and kids from age 3 up through the teens have all enjoyed it and asked to go back before the trip was over.  The only issue would be if you have someone who doesn't like onions.


----------



## cherjp

definately sounds lovely , might see if it can be worked into our plans at all . having looked again at reviews i know that my eldest son would enjoy it very much  but the youngest is way too fussy , so might think of another option for him and see what we can do . 

Thanks for your help


----------



## cherjp

just had another look at the menu, and found chicken tempura , so it looks like we could have a "family" meal ! 

Going to try to make a reservation . 

Thanks


----------



## heathers4um

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Well we stayed on the 3rd floor in 2632  I wouldn't call the view great. A small pond and further out one of the fairways from the golf course. Was spectacular though if you like a quiet cup of coffee on a very large balcony every morning!



Do you happen to remember if one of the other buildings in that circle would be better than 26? Maybe more towards the 23-25 areas? I have to call in a request and I am so afraid of requesting the wrong thing. LOL!  And the large balcony with a quiet cup of coffee or glass of wine is JUST what I am looking for!


----------



## Chuck S

heathers4um said:


> Do you happen to remember if one of the other buildings in that circle would be better than 26? Maybe more towards the 23-25 areas? I have to call in a request and I am so afraid of requesting the wrong thing. LOL!  And the large balcony with a quiet cup of coffee or glass of wine is JUST what I am looking for!



Building 23 is probably the best "view" building in that cluster.  There really are few "outstanding" views at OKW, but most are pretty nice, especially if you are on the 2nd or 3rd floor.


----------



## heathers4um

Chuck S said:


> Building 23 is probably the best "view" building in that cluster.  There really are few "outstanding" views at OKW, but most are pretty nice, especially if you are on the 2nd or 3rd floor.



would it be over-ambitious to request either HH, or Miller or Peninsula Rd? It seems greedy to list the numbers as: 15-16, 20, 23-27, 46-46, 55, and 62-64!  

Am I correct in thinking that any of those areas are good places to stay? Am I missing something that would be better or that I could add onto the request to open the options a bit? We don't care about the elevators as much as we want a great view and a walking distance to HH within a few mins (Im not sure what the walking distances are from those areas). I think we would be using the main pool most due to the slide.


----------



## tb1972

We just returned from a stay at OKW.  We were in the HH booking category and requested a second level studio. They put us in 2424 which was a nice location.  The balcony view was blocked by palm trees but we could see a bit of the golf course and water.


----------



## RachelTori

tb1972 said:


> We just returned from a stay at OKW.  We were in the HH booking category and requested a second level studio. They put us in 2424 which was a nice location.  The balcony view was blocked by palm trees but we could see a bit of the golf course and water.



  That was our studio last month!  We also thought it was a nice location!


----------



## heathers4um

tb1972 said:


> We just returned from a stay at OKW.  We were in the HH booking category and requested a second level studio. They put us in 2424 which was a nice location.  The balcony view was blocked by palm trees but we could see a bit of the golf course and water.



palm trees are good - I can look at those and a golf course through them ALL day!


----------



## tb1972

Hello,
Last week we stayed at our home OKW and had a great visit!  The villa was in good shape, grounds were gorgeous and pool was a lot of fun.  

The only negative thing was the CM working at Good's morning shift.  Each morning I would get up early and get breakfast while everyone in my family was getting ready for Rope Drop.  I ordered simple stuff like oatmeal and pastries and fill our mugs - nothing had to be cooked! The CM working there was so disorganized and would forget things in people's orders.  Guests would get to their rooms and realize they were missing food. A lot of people returned & were frustrated with her, but I don't know if anyone complained to the front desk or not.  Anyone else have this experience?  Maybe I just caught Good's at a bad time.


----------



## disneychick0412

We are staying at OKW for the first time in November. When there are multiple bus stops, I prefer being one of the first to be picked up. Which would this be at OKW? I thought about requesting the first two stops. We do not have the HH category booked, as it was not available. 

Thanks!!


----------



## carissa1970

dianeschlicht said:


> Actually, I think many people make that assumption about Teppan Edo, but since it's mostly just fresh food cooked right at your table with no strong flavors or seasonings, I think young people would love it.  We've always take friends there, and kids from age 3 up through the teens have all enjoyed it and asked to go back before the trip was over.  The only issue would be if you have someone who doesn't like onions.



Where is that restaurant located?


----------



## WolfpackFan

carissa1970 said:


> Where is that restaurant located?
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/



Japan in Epcot.


----------



## Cinders Mum

Hey Cheryl

So glad to hear you are heading back soon honey, we've another 18 weeks or so to go until we return to OKW.

Shirley, you can make your requests through Disney travel Company UK, just call them up and they will note it on your booking honey. 

I've already got my 2 most important requests noted, and will see how it rolls come October.


----------



## Deb & Bill

heathers4um said:


> would it be over-ambitious to request either HH, or Miller or Peninsula Rd? It seems greedy to list the numbers as: 15-16, 20, 23-27, 46-46, 55, and 62-64!
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that any of those areas are good places to stay? Am I missing something that would be better or that I could add onto the request to open the options a bit? We don't care about the elevators as much as we want a great view and a walking distance to HH within a few mins (Im not sure what the walking distances are from those areas). I think we would be using the main pool most due to the slide.



Did you book Hospitality House area or not?  23-26 are HHA.  15-16, 20, 27, 46, 55 and 62-64 are not HHA. HHA is a booking category.


----------



## heathers4um

Deb & Bill said:


> Did you book Hospitality House area or not?  23-26 are HHA.  15-16, 20, 27, 46, 55 and 62-64 are not HHA. HHA is a booking category.



My goal was to book HH category, but they were already booked so I figured I would put in a request and waitlist it just in case, but also request the other areas if HH area didn't come through. I think if I am less specific and more general I will have a better chance than specifying building numbers so maybe I will request a canal or golf course view. Sound about right?


----------



## Mickeygolf

disneychick0412 said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time in November. When there are multiple bus stops, I prefer being one of the first to be picked up. Which would this be at OKW? I thought about requesting the first two stops. We do not have the HH category booked, as it was not available.
> 
> Thanks!!



If you have a HH booking then ask for Peninsular Road.  It's the first bus stop when they come into OKW.  It's a great location and so easy to get to the pool, community hall, good's to go, and the other Hospitality House options.

Good luck!!!

Edit: My bad, I missed that you didn't get the HH booking.  You might try buildings 15 - 18 which would be very close to the Hospitality House area without actually being HH bookings.  Sorry about that...


----------



## dianeschlicht

heathers4um said:


> would it be over-ambitious to request either HH, or Miller or Peninsula Rd? It seems greedy to list the numbers as: 15-16, 20, 23-27, 46-46, 55, and 62-64!
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that any of those areas are good places to stay? Am I missing something that would be better or that I could add onto the request to open the options a bit? We don't care about the elevators as much as we want a great view and a walking distance to HH within a few mins (Im not sure what the walking distances are from those areas). I think we would be using the main pool most due to the slide.



First of all, you can't request 23-26 unless you are booked in the HH category.  That is NOT a request but is a booking category.  If you request Miller's Road, you will get 15-22, so that would be a separate request.  IF you request an elevator building, that would be 62-64.  If you want 45, 46, 55, 56, that would be a "canal view" request.  For what it's worth, I would NOT request 27-29.  Those buildings have poor views in general.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

Still in the dithering stage for 2014 - have found out the answers to most questions on here so thank you very much.

Do all the villas have 'street' type entrances (not needing to walk along the waterside at night is my concern due to my daughter's allergy to mosquito bites)

Am I right in thinking that there are no carts for pool towels at DVC pools so do I need to take my own?

Do all studios have either patios or balconies or just some of them?

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## OKW Lover

chocolateMinnie said:


> Still in the dithering stage for 2014 - have found out the answers to most questions on here so thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Do all the villas have 'street' type entrances (not needing to walk along the waterside at night is my concern due to my daughter's allergy to mosquito bites)
> 
> Am I right in thinking that there are no carts for pool towels at DVC pools so do I need to take my own?
> 
> Do all studios have either patios or balconies or just some of them?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.




All the villas have entrances directly from the parking area in front of them.  No need to walk along the water.

There are towels at the DVC pools

All units (not just studios) have a patio or balcony.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

dianeschlicht said:


> First of all, you can't request 23-26 unless you are booked in the HH category.  That is NOT a request but is a booking category.  If you request Miller's Road, you will get 15-22, so that would be a separate request.  IF you request an elevator building, that would be 62-64.  If you want 45, 46, 55, 56, that would be a "canal view" request.  For what it's worth, I would NOT request 27-29.  Those buildings have poor views in general.



I disagree on the view from 27-29  they look onto a pond and one of the golf course holes. Frankly ,depending on what you like, it is the perfect view! Quiet with water , trees and ducks.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

OKW Lover said:


> All the villas have entrances directly from the parking area in front of them.  No need to walk along the water.
> 
> There are towels at the DVC pools
> 
> All units (not just studios) have a patio or balcony.



Thank you that is really helpful.  The deal in the UK for 2014 seems too good to be true (or would be if we didn't need flights ) and although we thought it would have to be a mod or value if we went next year the deal for OKW is amazing so think we might just jump in.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Cinders Mum

chocolateminnie

the UK deal is fantastic, we are very spoiled being offered what we are.  It's a no brainer for me and many of my clients because of the way the numbers stack up.   You won't regret it. 

Val
x


----------



## chocolateMinnie

Cinders Mum said:


> chocolateminnie
> 
> the UK deal is fantastic, we are very spoiled being offered what we are.  It's a no brainer for me and many of my clients because of the way the numbers stack up.   You won't regret it.
> 
> Val
> x



Thanks for the advice - really helpful.

DH is not in favour of flying again but I reckon if I wait another 12 months he'll have had enough of the poor service and bad weather here in the UK and be itching to go too 

Also by then we won't have been for two years and will have had time to save again


----------



## 3cuteDISkids

Just got my reservation number from my rented points ressie for January :woot

We found OKW when resort hopping on our first (short) trip. When we walked in we instantly knew we were home! Now only 212 days until our first stay


----------



## dianeschlicht

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> I disagree on the view from 27-29  they look onto a pond and one of the golf course holes. Frankly ,depending on what you like, it is the perfect view! Quiet with water , trees and ducks.



From  29????  I've never seen anything but trees and the view of t he golf course beyond the trees from there.  Now 27 might be different, but I've never stayed in that one.


----------



## Yorkshirelass

cherjp said:


> just had another look at the menu, and found chicken tempura , so it looks like we could have a "family" meal !
> 
> Going to try to make a reservation .
> 
> Thanks



Hi Cheryl
Did you get in to TE for dinner?
Shirley


----------



## cherjp

Sure did quite looking forward to it too,still got some credits left so if we really enjoy it then we might be able to go again later in the holiday as well. Getting closer now can't wait ! Cases getting 1st packing at the weekend ! I say 1st packing as I will repack and change my mind a couple of times ! !


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

dianeschlicht said:


> From  29????  I've never seen anything but trees and the view of t he golf course beyond the trees from there.  Now 27 might be different, but I've never stayed in that one.



Yeah my bad . View from 27 is what I was talking about. We were in 2632 and shared the view with them.    That was end of May which right now seems like 6 months ago


----------



## bstarprincess37

My husband and I just closed today on our OKW contract!  Hoping our first stay will be around New Years. I am keeping my fingers crossed that by the time our points show up and we get our packet there will still be some availability!

Btw, does anyone know how rental on tennis racquets and balls go for the tennis courts? My DH and I like to play, thought it would be nice to spend a morning at the court.


----------



## scottish mum

We have booked our 1st trip to OKW for Oct 2014, its a long way away but I'm still very excited . We have a 1bed booked.

At the moment I think we would prefer to be nearer a quiet pool, am I right in thinking there is a snack bar at one? If so can anyone give me any tips on what the best buildings would be. Also we won't have a car but I think we will manage without one.

Also I think we would prefer to be on an upper floor, I really don't like sleeping on the ground floor


----------



## Chuck S

scottish mum said:


> We have booked our 1st trip to OKW for Oct 2014, its a long way away but I'm still very excited . We have a 1bed booked.
> 
> At the moment I think we would prefer to be nearer a quiet pool, am I right in thinking there is a snack bar at one? If so can anyone give me any tips on what the best buildings would be. Also we won't have a car but I think we will manage without one.
> 
> Also I think we would prefer to be on an upper floor, I really don't like sleeping on the ground floor



Yes, there is a snack bar near the Turtle Pond pool, unless it has changed there is no grill, so they serve pre-packaged items like sandwiches and salads.  I would recommend requesting to be near Turtle Pond bus stop, that way you'll be fairly close to the pool area and also convenient to a bus stop.  Also know that there was a design change during construction for the one bedrooms.  Buildings 30 and higher (this includes the Turtle Pond area)  have two entrances to the bathroom, which could be important if you have anyone sleeping on the foldouts in the living room.


----------



## scottish mum

Chuck S said:


> Yes, there is a snack bar near the Turtle Pond pool, unless it has changed there is no grill, so they serve pre-packaged items like sandwiches and salads.  I would recommend requesting to be near Turtle Pond bus stop, that way you'll be fairly close to the pool area and also convenient to a bus stop.  Also know that there was a design change during construction for the one bedrooms.  Buildings 30 and higher (this includes the Turtle Pond area)  have two entrances to the bathroom, which could be important if you have anyone sleeping on the foldouts in the living room.



brilliant thanks


----------



## disneyking1200




----------



## Chuck S

disneyking1200 said:


>



Great photo, Disneyking!  Is that taken from Bldg 46 looking toward Bldg 55?


----------



## disneyking1200

Anyone know how to turn on the jets in the bathtubs here?


----------



## Djsgoofy

Make sure the tub is very full. Then there is a sensor in the back corner that you need to wave your hand over.  We felt pretty stupid when we couldn't figure it out.  Had to call housekeeping and they had to ask some one.


----------



## disneyking1200

Djsgoofy said:


> Make sure the tub is very full. Then there is a sensor in the back corner that you need to wave your hand over.  We felt pretty stupid when we couldn't figure it out.  Had to call housekeeping and they had to ask some one.



OMG.  that is so not obvious!!!  no need to feel stupid..  I had to post it in a forum to figure it out.  lol


----------



## disneyking1200

Chuck S said:


> Great photo, Disneyking!  Is that taken from Bldg 46 looking toward Bldg 55?



yes


----------



## Lisa P.

Love the photo!    I've never stayed in a canal view room.  Soooo pretty!

Is there much noise inside buildings 45+46, from the Peninsular Road bus traffic in front and/or the boat horns in back?

Do 1st floor units all have pretty canal views or are they obstructed by foliage, with mainly the upper floors having nice canal views?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Lisa P. said:


> Love the photo!    I've never stayed in a canal view room.  Soooo pretty!
> 
> Is there much noise inside buildings 45+46, from the Peninsular Road bus traffic in front and/or the boat horns in back?
> 
> Do 1st floor units all have pretty canal views or are they obstructed by foliage, with mainly the upper floors having nice canal views?



The only noise is from the security boat that checks the water way in the morning and afternoon, and then it's not a lot of noise.  They have a "no wake" area near where the buildings are. No boat horns either, and I've never heard traffic noise.


----------



## Lisa P.

Thanks, Diane, sounds really nice as a quiet retreat location.


----------



## disneyking1200

Lisa P. said:


> Thanks, Diane, sounds really nice as a quiet retreat location.



it is


----------



## dianeschlicht

Lisa P. said:


> Thanks, Diane, sounds really nice as a quiet retreat location.



It's our favorite area in all of OKW!  MUCH better than being near HH!


----------



## Snoopygirl

We were just there about 3 weeks ago and had building 45.  It was very quiet.  Never heard neighbors or anything.  An occasional boat going by but not noisy at all.  It was a great location!!

Enjoy!


----------



## cbtengwife

I made our first reservation at OKW last week.  Booked a studio.  I requested 3rd floor on Miller Road.  Was this a good choice?  What will our view likely be?  We enjoy sitting on balcony with a cup of coffee in the morning and at night.  
Where do you catch boat to DD?  How long does it take to get there?  Anyone have information on the boats that you can rent?
Thanks for any help/advice....


----------



## dianeschlicht

cbtengwife said:


> I made our first reservation at OKW last week.  Booked a studio.  I requested 3rd floor on Miller Road.  Was this a good choice?  What will our view likely be?  We enjoy sitting on balcony with a cup of coffee in the morning and at night.
> Where do you catch boat to DD?  How long does it take to get there?  Anyone have information on the boats that you can rent?
> Thanks for any help/advice....



You could be in any number of Miller's Road buildings.  Studios are on the outside ends of the buildings, and your view will either be pool, pond/golf course, or vegetation if you happen to get the wrong building.


----------



## Deb & Bill

cbtengwife said:


> I made our first reservation at OKW last week.  Booked a studio.  I requested 3rd floor on Miller Road.  Was this a good choice?  What will our view likely be?  We enjoy sitting on balcony with a cup of coffee in the morning and at night.
> Where do you catch boat to DD?  How long does it take to get there?  Anyone have information on the boats that you can rent?
> Thanks for any help/advice....



You catch the boat at the Hospitality House.  It takes about 20 minutes or so to get to DTD and you will dock near Pleasure Island, not near Rainforest Cafe.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Hello, OKW Lovers!

My family has rented OKW points from another DIS-er for my birthday trip.    We're staying in a Studio.  I enjoyed reading through this thread and learning about OKW.  I would like to know what items are provided in a Studio Villa so I know what I may need to bring from home.

Thanks for your help and I look forward to learning more about OKW - and seeing some more pictures, so please post 'em if you have 'em!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Claire&TheBoys said:


> Hello, OKW Lovers!
> 
> My family has rented OKW points from another DIS-er for my birthday trip.    We're staying in a Studio.  I enjoyed reading through this thread and learning about OKW.  I would like to know what items are provided in a Studio Villa so I know what I may need to bring from home.
> 
> Thanks for your help and I look forward to learning more about OKW - and seeing some more pictures, so please post 'em if you have 'em!



Microwave oven, toaster, coffee pot (Mr Coffee basket style) and undercounter refrigerator with small freezer section.  You'll have two queen sized bed, nice sized bathroom with bathroom sink inside the bathroom, small balcony or porch.  They will provide a few paper plates, plastic flatware, a few ceramic mugs and a few real glasses.  Toilet paper, paper towels and trash bags are also provided.  Four bath towels, two hand towels, four facecloths.   Hand soap, shower gel, shampoo, conditioner (the last three a small bottle like you get at the resorts).  Service is provide every four days.

If you stay seven nights or less, you get trash removed and towels replaced on day four.  If you stay eight nights or more, you get a full cleaning on day four and trash and towel service on day eight.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Deb & Bill said:


> Microwave oven, toaster, coffee pot (Mr Coffee basket style) and undercounter refrigerator with small freezer section.  You'll have two queen sized bed, nice sized bathroom with bathroom sink inside the bathroom, small balcony or porch.  They will provide a few paper plates, plastic flatware, a few ceramic mugs and a few real glasses.  Toilet paper, paper towels and trash bags are also provided.  Four bath towels, two hand towels, four facecloths.   Hand soap, shower gel, shampoo, conditioner (the last three a small bottle like you get at the resorts).  Service is provide every four days.
> 
> If you stay seven nights or less, you get trash removed and towels replaced on day four.  If you stay eight nights or more, you get a full cleaning on day four and trash and towel service on day eight.



That's very helpful - thank you, Deb!


----------



## disneychick0412

We have OKW booked for November 16-23. Our first stay there!! 
I would like to be near HH, but it was not available to book. I waitlisted it, so what kind of luck have you guys had getting this kind of waitlist? I know every situation is different, but that's ok, I would still like to know! I hope we get it!


----------



## sdgilliland

We are planning our first visit to OKW in March 2014. We are traveling with my parents, and my two kids ages 6 and 4. We will be renting points for a 2BR lockoff.  My little girl has spina bifida and uses leg braces walk short distances.  Stairs are not an option for us, but she does not use a wheelchair, so we don't necessarily need an ADA unit.  She is 4 yrs old, and still prefers a tub for baths.  What area or buildings should we try to book?  Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

sdgilliland said:


> We are planning our first visit to OKW in March 2014. We are traveling with my parents, and my two kids ages 6 and 4. We will be renting points for a 2BR lockoff.  My little girl has spina bifida and uses leg braces walk short distances.  Stairs are not an option for us, but she does not use a wheelchair, so we don't necessarily need an ADA unit.  She is 4 yrs old, and still prefers a tub for baths.  What area or buildings should we try to book?  Thanks!



Request Bldg 62, 63 or 64 for medical needs. Those are the only ones with elevators.  These are right across the street from the Hospitality House.


----------



## Chuck S

sdgilliland said:


> We are planning our first visit to OKW in March 2014. We are traveling with my parents, and my two kids ages 6 and 4. We will be renting points for a 2BR lockoff.  My little girl has spina bifida and uses leg braces walk short distances.  Stairs are not an option for us, but she does not use a wheelchair, so we don't necessarily need an ADA unit.  She is 4 yrs old, and still prefers a tub for baths.  What area or buildings should we try to book?  Thanks!



A two bedroom at OKW, even if an ADA unit, will have the large jetted tub in the master suite.  The freestanding sower in the master suite and the shower in the studio portion would be modified, with no tub, only a shower, in the studio portion.


----------



## sdgilliland

Deb & Bill said:


> Request Bldg 62, 63 or 64 for medical needs. Those are the only ones with elevators.  These are right across the street from the Hospitality House.




Thank you.  Building 62 looks ideal on the map.  If those 3 buildings are unavailable, will they let the owner know at booking?  And if so, where might we end up?  Do we need an alternate request just in case?   

As far as the tub/ ada unit...My family will be in the studio portion, and my parents will take the master.  Ideally, we would like to keep baths in our area, and give them their space...so the Jacuzzi tub wouldn't be my first choice for the kids...but it would work if necessary.
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Chuck S

sdgilliland said:


> Thank you.  Building 62 looks ideal on the map.  If those 3 buildings are unavailable, will they let the owner know at booking?  And if so, where might we end up?  Do we need an alternate request just in case?
> 
> As far as the tub/ ada unit...My family will be in the studio portion, and my parents will take the master.  Ideally, we would like to keep baths in our area, and give them their space...so the Jacuzzi tub wouldn't be my first choice for the kids...but it would work if necessary.
> Thanks again for all your help!



No, they will not let them know if it is available, they do not book specific building at the time of reservation. It all depends upon what is available on the day of check-in. The only way to absolutely guarantee no stairs is to book an ADA unit, as those *are* firm booked, and then any extra ADA units go into the regular room assignment pool. But general medical requests should have priority over non-medical location requests.

Make sure it is a medical request for no stairs and elevator building. And request non-ADA with tub in 2nd bedroom. That should get you either an elevator building or a first floor unit.


----------



## annnewjerz

Hi everyone! 

We are going to be staying at Old Key West for an upcoming trip in September and after looking around this thread, I'm getting pretty excited to see what's in store for us. This will be our first trip to any Deluxe other than Boardwalk Villas, where we've been twice.

A few questions for all of you seasoned OKW pros:

1. I'll be about 6.5 months pregnant at the time of our trip so I'm thinking we'll want to be centrally located to the pool / food / etc. to minimize any extra walking since we'll be doing enough of that at the parks. Are Buildings 23-26 a little more quiet than 11-14, but still within a close walk to the main pool / restaurants / etc.?  

2. General building suggestions would be appreciated based upon the information above. 

3. Where do you get the boat to Downtown Disney? How frequently does it run? Easy access to Earl of Sandwich, Wolfgang Puck Express, etc. is something we are looking forward to.

4. Does OKW share busses with any other resort, like SSR? One thing I did not like about the Boardwalk Villas was the fact that we had to stop sometimes at the Beach Club, Yacht Club, Swan and Dolphin.

5. Any other general tips / tricks / things to look out for while down there?

The countdown has officially started! 

Ann


----------



## stitch1094

Just returned from a week at OKW.  Slightly disappointed.  Toaster was broken.  Outlet in kitchen broken.  Housekeeping never showed up - had to call to get towels.  Bus waits tended to be long.


----------



## Deb & Bill

annnewjerz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are going to be staying at Old Key West for an upcoming trip in September and after looking around this thread, I'm getting pretty excited to see what's in store for us. This will be our first trip to any Deluxe other than Boardwalk Villas, where we've been twice.
> 
> A few questions for all of you seasoned OKW pros:
> 
> 1. I'll be about 6.5 months pregnant at the time of our trip so I'm thinking we'll want to be centrally located to the pool / food / etc. to minimize any extra walking since we'll be doing enough of that at the parks. Are Buildings 23-26 a little more quiet than 11-14, but still within a close walk to the main pool / restaurants / etc.?
> 
> 2. General building suggestions would be appreciated based upon the information above.
> 
> 3. Where do you get the boat to Downtown Disney? How frequently does it run? Easy access to Earl of Sandwich, Wolfgang Puck Express, etc. is something we are looking forward to.
> 
> 4. Does OKW share busses with any other resort, like SSR? One thing I did not like about the Boardwalk Villas was the fact that we had to stop sometimes at the Beach Club, Yacht Club, Swan and Dolphin.
> 
> 5. Any other general tips / tricks / things to look out for while down there?
> 
> The countdown has officially started!
> 
> Ann


11-14 and 23-26 are Hospitality House Area.  Do you have that booked?  You can hop any bus to get to the HHA from any bus stop at OKW. And the bus stops are kind of located all over the place, so you aren't too far from a bus stop.  OKW does not share with any other resort.  Just OKW.  

The boat to DTD leaves from the dock near the HH.  It docks over near the West Side.  You can get a shuttle boat over to the Marketplace or you can walk over there. 


stitch1094 said:


> Just returned from a week at OKW.  Slightly disappointed.  Toaster was broken.  Outlet in kitchen broken.  Housekeeping never showed up - had to call to get towels.  Bus waits tended to be long.



Did you notify Maintenance about the broken outlet and Housekeeping about the toaster?  When we have called them, they are usually pretty prompt about fixing things.  

As for Housekeeping not showing up?  How many nights were you there for?  And were you on DVC points?  If you are on points and aren't there for at least four nights, you won't get any services.  And then you just get your trash removed and towels replaced on day four if you don't stay at least eight nights.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

annnewjerz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are going to be staying at Old Key West for an upcoming trip in September and after looking around this thread, I'm getting pretty excited to see what's in store for us. This will be our first trip to any Deluxe other than Boardwalk Villas, where we've been twice.
> 
> A few questions for all of you seasoned OKW pros:
> 
> 1. I'll be about 6.5 months pregnant at the time of our trip so I'm thinking we'll want to be centrally located to the pool / food / etc. to minimize any extra walking since we'll be doing enough of that at the parks. Are Buildings 23-26 a little more quiet than 11-14, but still within a close walk to the main pool / restaurants / etc.?
> 
> 2. General building suggestions would be appreciated based upon the information above.
> 
> 3. Where do you get the boat to Downtown Disney? How frequently does it run? Easy access to Earl of Sandwich, Wolfgang Puck Express, etc. is something we are looking forward to.
> 
> 4. Does OKW share busses with any other resort, like SSR? One thing I did not like about the Boardwalk Villas was the fact that we had to stop sometimes at the Beach Club, Yacht Club, Swan and Dolphin.
> 
> 5. Any other general tips / tricks / things to look out for while down there?
> 
> The countdown has officially started!
> 
> Ann



Was there for 1st time in May for 8 nights bldg 26. Short walk to everything.
You are going to love it !


----------



## annnewjerz

Deb & Bill said:


> 11-14 and 23-26 are Hospitality House Area.  Do you have that booked?  You can hop any bus to get to the HHA from any bus stop at OKW. And the bus stops are kind of located all over the place, so you aren't too far from a bus stop.  OKW does not share with any other resort.  Just OKW.
> 
> The boat to DTD leaves from the dock near the HH.  It docks over near the West Side.  You can get a shuttle boat over to the Marketplace or you can walk over there.



Thanks for the info! We requested Hospitality House-area buildings in our reservation with DVC. I noted that I was pregnant and that a centrally located building near HH on the ground floor would be our preference. We're in a studio --- so for all I know there aren't even ground-floor/HH options, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. I know being pregnant isn't a disability, but after walking around in the early September heat in my third trimester, I may end up feeling like I'm disabled!  



WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Was there for 1st time in May for 8 nights bldg 26. Short walk to everything.
> You are going to love it !



So glad to hear you liked your recent stay. Of all the DVC resorts, OKW was the one that I never had any interest in staying at --- but the more I looked at pictures, heard some friends talk about it, and opened myself up to the idea --- the more I decided it was probably going to be a perfect place for this trip. Here's hoping for a building near the Hospitality House.


----------



## Chuck S

annnewjerz said:


> Thanks for the info! We requested Hospitality House-area buildings in our reservation with DVC. I noted that I was pregnant and that a centrally located building near HH on the ground floor would be our preference. We're in a studio --- so for all I know there aren't even ground-floor/HH options, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. I know being pregnant isn't a disability, but after walking around in the early September heat in my third trimester, I may end up feeling like I'm disabled!



HH area is not a request, it is a booking category...like Boardwalk View or Savannah view at those respective resorts.  Unless your confirmation specifically says  "Deluxe Studio-Near Hospitality House" it is doubtful you will get into bldgs 11 to 14 or 23 to 26.

If it just says "Deluxe Studio" you are not booked into the HH category.


----------



## chepic

Just wanted to say:


I WANT TO BE THERE RIGHT NOW DRINKING A TURTLE CRAWL AND WATCHING THE DAY FLOAT BY.

that felt good

Now back to our regular programming!


cheryl


----------



## Chuck S

chepic said:


> just wanted to say:
> 
> 
> i want to be there right now drinking a turtle crawl and watching the day float by.
> 
> that felt good
> 
> now back to our regular programming!
> 
> 
> Cheryl



Amen!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

annnewjerz said:


> Thanks for the info! We requested Hospitality House-area buildings in our reservation with DVC. I noted that I was pregnant and that a centrally located building near HH on the ground floor would be our preference. We're in a studio --- so for all I know there aren't even ground-floor/HH options, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask. I know being pregnant isn't a disability, but after walking around in the early September heat in my third trimester, I may end up feeling like I'm disabled!
> 
> 
> There are studios on the ground floor in every building at OKW


----------



## Irishmom23

Just returned from my first stay at OKW. Requested Turtle Pond and was put in building 56 near the South Point bus stop, which was very convenient as it is the second stop. No view either, however we were in the same building as my sister's family which was the most important request we had made. My DS and I were in a one bedroom, my sister's family of 7 were in a two bedroom. Loved the overall feel of the rooms and all the space. Both units were in excellent shape as were all the grounds. Used the buses as we always do and there were no issues, even on the 3rd and 4th of July. Loved the main pool and Olivia's. My DS (25) liked OKW but prefers SSR and the Springs pool. She also likes the quick service options at SSR as compared to OKW. We both prefer BCV due to the proximity to Epcot, however OKW was perfect for extended family and a relaxing vacation. I wouldn't hesitate to stay here again, but I do believe I would like to try HH booking next time, as we spent so much time at the main pool. Will definitely be back!


----------



## Chuck S

Irishmom23 said:


> ... She also likes the quick service options at SSR as compared to OKW...



I agree that the QS options are lacking at OKW.  For many years this was true of almost all the Deluxe class Disney resorts.  When OKW first opened, we could order "to go" items from Olivia's menu at Good's to Go, they shared a kitchen at that time.  The kitchens have since been remodeled, and the Dining Plans put the final nails in the coffin of ordering Olivia's for take out. 

When OKW, the first DVC Resort, was designed, it was likely believed that most guests would use the kitchens in their rooms, except for those people in studios.  They did not think food services would be a priority at a condo style resort.  Olivia's was expanded to accommodate demand by enclosing the original outdoor patio seating area, removing the chefs herb garden and building a new outdoor patio area.  However, the expansion of QS was limited...even with a dedicated QS service kitchen they just don't have the room to offer much more without moving Goods to Go completely to a new area or removing Hank's Rent & Return, the work out room or the Community Hall.


----------



## dmoore22

Chuck S said:


> I agree that the QS options are lacking at OKW.  For many years this was true of almost all the Deluxe class Disney resorts. . .



The quick serve options provided by "The Gurgling Suitcase" are more than enough for me!


----------



## Chuck S

dmoore22 said:


> The quick serve options provided by "The Gurgling Suitcase" are more than enough for me!



Remember when the specialty drinks included blown glass swizzle sticks?


----------



## jpwoods

It seems like I remember seeing somewhere the types of mattresses used in the resorts that could be purchased - does anyone know where I can find this info? Our king mattress in our room last month was heavenly and we would like to know the brand and style. Help?!?!?


----------



## chepic

Chuck S said:


> Remember when the specialty drinks included blown glass swizzle sticks?



yes, we must be old!!!  ;o)

che


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> I agree that the QS options are lacking at OKW.  For many years this was true of almost all the Deluxe class Disney resorts.  ....



I always have thought that Goods to Go had just the right assortment for a pool side meal.  I've never considered it a "food court" like at the values or moderates.  I don't think they ever planned it for anything more than a poolside meal until the dining plan raised its ugly head.


----------



## Chuck S

chepic said:


> yes, we must be old!!!  ;o)
> 
> che


----------



## chepic

Chuck

    lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe I should have said we have been around a while!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelTori

"Crispy" -- I love it!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Chuck S said:


>



LOL, Chuck!  We are "Crispy Critters" if you remember those cereals.


----------



## gray52

I vote for relocating Hanks, upgrading the fitness area and activities center in a new location, and expanding the counter service. Adding a covered veranda for the CS would be a nice touch too. I think you could fix what, in my opinion, are the things most lacking at OKW.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

gray52 said:


> I vote for relocating Hanks, upgrading the fitness area and activities center in a new location, and expanding the counter service. Adding a covered veranda for the CS would be a nice touch too. I think you could fix what, in my opinion, are the things most lacking at OKW.



Well, it's always booked to capacity, though my home resort I've ended up at SSR often, so even though some may find it lacking, I'd hate to make it more popular, I might never be able to get in there!  

I do agree the fitness center is pitiful and needs work!!!!!!!!!!! But I have no use of refill stations nor CS, I think Goods to Go and Turtle Shack Snack bar have adequate CS offerings!  And the Gurgling Suitcase is my refill station of choice, "Bar Keep, a Turtle Crawls with a  wedge of lime, please!"


----------



## Deb & Bill

gray52 said:


> I vote for relocating Hanks, upgrading the fitness area and activities center in a new location, and expanding the counter service. Adding a covered veranda for the CS would be a nice touch too. I think you could fix what, in my opinion, are the things most lacking at OKW.



Nah, no changes needed.  Goods to Go isn't "counter service".  It's pool dining.  "Grab a burger and fries while you are at the pool" dining.  The DDP created these expectations that every location needs a full counter service.  OKW doesn't need it.  We have kitchens. 

Community Hall doesn't get that crowded either.  No need for expansion.  And if you want a giant exercise facility, head over to SSR.


----------



## gray52

Deb & Bill said:


> Nah, no changes needed.  Goods to Go isn't "counter service".  It's pool dining.  "Grab a burger and fries while you are at the pool" dining.  The DDP created these expectations that every location needs a full counter service.  OKW doesn't need it.  We have kitchens.
> 
> Community Hall doesn't get that crowded either.  No need for expansion.  And if you want a giant exercise facility, head over to SSR.



Lord no... i don't actually USE the exercise facility... and i can get cold beer there right now. I was just sayin... if you had to do something... that's what i'd do. I love OKW more than any other resort... just as it is.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

gray52 said:


> I vote for relocating Hanks, upgrading the fitness area and activities center in a new location, and expanding the counter service. Adding a covered veranda for the CS would be a nice touch too. I think you could fix what, in my opinion, are the things most lacking at OKW.




O.K. where's the back peddling smiley when need one!  The previous post must have been from your evil twin or perhaps you were having a moment of delirium?   



Deb & Bill said:


> Nah, no changes needed.    No need for expansion.  And if you want a giant exercise facility, head over to SSR.



OKW was built when excercise and fitness was an after thought, I think they could do better than the rinky dink one they have now!  



gray52 said:


> Lord no... i don't actually USE the exercise facility... and i can get cold beer there right now. I was just sayin... if you had to do something... that's what i'd do. I love OKW more than any other resort... just as it is.



I agreed with the evil twin, the excercise facility is lacking and we do use it, and would prefer not having to go to SSR (which was closed in June, replaced by one no better than OKW's)


----------



## OneMoreTry

BEASLYBOO said:


> OKW was built when excercise and fitness was an after thought, I think they could do better than the rinky dink one they have now!



Exercise was a pretty big thing in the early 90's. But, I don't think so many people were so addicted they just had to have it on vacation.

Given the choice,  I'd much rather run from OKW to SSR or DD than work out on a machine.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> Well, it's always booked to capacity, though my home resort I've ended up at SSR often, so even though some may find it lacking, I'd hate to make it more popular, I might never be able to get in there!
> 
> I do agree the fitness center is pitiful and needs work!!!!!!!!!!! But I have no use of refill stations nor CS, I think Goods to Go and Turtle Shack Snack bar have adequate CS offerings!  And the Gurgling Suitcase is my refill station of choice, "Bar Keep, a Turtle Crawls with a  wedge of lime, please!"



I totally agree!  The only thing I see lacking is the fitness area.


----------



## heathers4um

I'm sorry for the silly question as I should know this but I've never had to use the pull out sofa and I'm mobile right now and can't seem to search posts efficiently...can someone tell me if there is bedding available for the pull out or do I need to bring some?


----------



## OKW Lover

heathers4um said:


> I'm sorry for the silly question as I should know this but I've never had to use the pull out sofa and I'm mobile right now and can't seem to search posts efficiently...can someone tell me if there is bedding available for the pull out or do I need to bring some?



Yes, bedding is supplied for the pull out sofa.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, bedding is supplied for the pull out sofa.



They are kept in the master bedroom closet! We use the sofa beds each trip so I check upon entering the villa, just in case.  It's better to know early that you don't have them, rather than later, as you try to make up the sofa bed late in the night!


----------



## heathers4um

thank you Jeff and Beasley!!


----------



## Joben

99 days till I get to sit at the suitcase with my Disney grin plastered on my face


----------



## I Run Long

We'll be staying here next year for 9 nights.  Our first visit so we're really looking forward to it.  I have a question about the bus system.  Can I get the bus to a particular park, say AK for instance, from any bus stop?  Or do I have to get a bus or walk to HH, get off and then get on the bus to AK?  Hope this question makes sense.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

I Run Long said:


> Can I get the bus to a particular park, say AK for instance, from any bus stop?  Or do I have to get a bus or walk to HH, get off and then get on the bus to AK?  Hope this question makes sense.



The bus will have an indicator as to which park is its final destination.  You hop on and it may stop and let off or pick up passengers at all stops including HH but you don't get off till you get to the park destination!


----------



## I Run Long

Fantastic!  Thank you.


----------



## JohnPA

Got my custom euro plate in for the Jetta TDI (42 - 46 mpg to/from WDW)


----------



## chepic

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

che


----------



## Cierese

Only 76 Days to go and we'll be at OKW again.  Even my kids love it there!  Can't wait!!


----------



## andigomeep

Hello all! DH, DS and I are staying in a studio in September, woohoo! Just wondering what would be the most logical stop for a few groceries on the way from the airport? Or alternatively, in case our room isn't ready, what's the closest one to the resort?


----------



## FigmentChick

andigomeep said:


> Hello all! DH, DS and I are staying in a studio in September, woohoo! Just wondering what would be the most logical stop for a few groceries on the way from the airport? Or alternatively, in case our room isn't ready, what's the closest one to the resort?



We prefer the Walmart on 535.  It's literally 10 minutes away.  And they have a good selection of everything.  Plus, there's a Publix just a little further down the road.  If you need exact directions, just PM me.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I like the Regency Village Publix.

http://store.publix.com/publix/cgi/selection?design=default&lang=en&mapid=US&interest=1


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Went to Goodings across from LBV Village last trip and OH MY has it hit the skids.........  Used to be a wonderful store but can't recommend anymore.


----------



## Mhairi77

Hi all. I am looking for some help with planning our trip next year. We fly out on both my husband and my birthday and staying at Old Key West resort with the DDP. We are staying in a studio at OKW for 2 weeks from 12th March 2014. We have been to disney before bit stayed in a hotel on international drive.


----------



## Chuck S

Mhairi77 said:


> Hi all. I am looking for some help with planning our trip next year. We fly out on both my husband and my birthday and staying at Old Key West resort with the DDP. We are staying in a studio at OKW for 2 weeks from 12th March 2014. We have been to disney before bit stayed in a hotel on international drive.



Welcome to the DIS, Mhairi77!  What specific type of planning are you looking for for OKW?  A studio is pretty much a studio at OKW.  If you are flying and using the DDP, I assume you won't have a car.  I am going to assume you are on rented points, and not a cash reservation.  If so, I hope your DVC Owner was able to book you into the "Near Hospitality House" booking category.  If not, be sure to add as request to be near Hospitality, if possible.  And request near a bus stop.  Thatway if you can not be close to hospitality, you can use the bus system to take you to the front of the resort for you meals, if you want to eat at Olivia's, the OKW table service restaurant.  You can hop on any bus to take you to Hospitality House, it is the last stop before the busses depart for the theme parks.  To return to your room, you can walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop and again hop on any bus.  Although in March the weather may be pleasant, so you may just want to walk to/from your room.  The furthest studio room from hospitality is in building 50, it is about 2/3 of a mile to walk to the Hospitality area from Bldg 50.


----------



## Mhairi77

Chuck S said:


> Welcome to the DIS, Mhairi77!  What specific type of planning are you looking for for OKW?  A studio is pretty much a studio at OKW.  If you are flying and using the DDP, I assume you won't have a car.  I am going to assume you are on rented points, and not a cash reservation.  If so, I hope your DVC Owner was able to book you into the "Near Hospitality House" booking category.  If not, be sure to add as request to be near Hospitality, if possible.  And request near a bus stop.  Thatway if you can not be close to hospitality, you can use the bus system to take you to the front of the resort for you meals, if you want to eat at Olivia's, the OKW table service restaurant.  You can hop on any bus to take you to Hospitality House, it is the last stop before the busses depart for the theme parks.  To return to your room, you can walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop and again hop on any bus.  Although in March the weather may be pleasant, so you may just want to walk to/from your room.  The furthest studio room from hospitality is in building 50, it is about 2/3 of a mile to walk to the Hospitality area from Bldg 50.





We are booked with Disney so not on points. You are right we won't have a car but think we may hire one for a day or 2 to go shopping off site. Thanks for your info above. Do you need to reserve a table for Olivia's or do they take walk up requests for the DDP?


----------



## Ronald Duck

My signature says it all...we are within striking distance  My son and daughter-in-law were at A of A last week and got a cloudy and rainy week (like many this summer), which was fine for them, since neither of them tolerate super-heat well.  As for us, I'd prefer more early day sunshine...but as long as hurricane season doesn't get into full swing next week, we'll be happy with whatever we get weather-wise.  I know it will still be crowded, but hopefully it will be easing off a bit next week.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Mhairi77 said:


> We are booked with Disney so not on points. You are right we won't have a car but think we may hire one for a day or 2 to go shopping off site. Thanks for your info above. Do you need to reserve a table for Olivia's or do they take walk up requests for the DDP?



I would make a reservation for Olivias .It is quite popular. I just stayed in building 26 in May which was both the HH area , close to a bus stop and nice and quiet without being far from pool etc. Wonderful resort so anywhere you end up I am sure you will love.


----------



## cherjp

Mhairi77 said:


> We are booked with Disney so not on points. You are right we won't have a car but think we may hire one for a day or 2 to go shopping off site. Thanks for your info above. Do you need to reserve a table for Olivia's or do they take walk up requests for the DDP?



Hi Mhairi 

Yes you can do Olivias as a walk up, we did this once or twice as we got rainied out of parks etc on our recent visit to WDW . We were there beginning of july . If I can help you any more bout the DDP let me know , or pop over to the UK section of the boards lots of tips and advice there too, very friendly . PM me if you need to . 
We stayed at Old Turtle road both times we have been at OKW and it was a great location for us , bus stop across the road and a lovely walk to Hospitality house and all the buzz if you want to. 
We had a car for the two weeks but you can hire a car for a few days through the disney car care centre . take both parts of your driving licences if you have the photocard one or if you still have the old one then that is ok . 
Any more help just ask . 

OKW is a fabulous place to stay too .

xx


----------



## Chuck S

Olivia's varies.  I have seen them very busy, and unable to accommodate walk ups.  But for the most part, I've never needed a reservation unless you have a large group or must eat right at  a popular meal time.


----------



## cherjp

Is it just the two of you that are travelling Mhairi ? 

We usually request higher floor rooms and this year we requested the same block as last time as it was great for the bus stop, fairly quiet . The only downside was lugging our suitcases up and down 3 flights of stairs in the heat !!! 
How long are you staying for ? Have you booked any other dining reservations ?


----------



## Mhairi77

cherjp said:


> Is it just the two of you that are travelling Mhairi ?
> 
> We usually request higher floor rooms and this year we requested the same block as last time as it was great for the bus stop, fairly quiet . The only downside was lugging our suitcases up and down 3 flights of stairs in the heat !!!
> How long are you staying for ? Have you booked any other dining reservations ?



We are staying for 2 weeks March 2014, can't wait!!!!! Not booked any restaurants yet as have to wait till 180 days before. Just planning at this point! Driving my Husband and daughter mad with all the planning. When we were at disney last we only ate at Rainforest at AK, Planet Hollywood and the rose and Crown at Epcot.


----------



## cherjp

What age is your daughter? I that u were going in sept , sorry bout that. X


Is that Easter hols? Half the fun of the holiday is the planning? 

Cheryl


----------



## Mhairi77

cherjp said:


> What age is your daughter? I that u were going in sept , sorry bout that. X
> 
> Is that Easter hols? Half the fun of the holiday is the planning?
> 
> Cheryl



She will be 14 when we on holiday. Not going in the Easter hols but as a birthday treat for both my husband and myself.


----------



## cherjp

Thats fab, will give you an idea of the places we ate at, my two sons are 18 and 16 years, so we had the 1 bed villa which was great for us , although another toilet would be great ! 

if you go onto the disney site it gives you ideas of the menus etc but these can change so nearer the time in prep for your 180 day ressies would be a good idea. 

Over the years we have eaten at : 
Chef Mickeys, Tusker House, Le Cellier ( though not doing it again didnt enjoy it this time ) , Olivias, Planet Hollywood, Sci Fi diner, Teppan Edo ( our new favourite ) , House of Blues, Kona Cafe , The Plaza . 
These are all table service,

Lots of different counter service and snacks all over the place .

Pop over to the Uk site too it has lots of great tips and hints from a british view too . 

Great people who can help with other stuff like car hire deals etc . I am more of a lurker than poster but its all a good read as well .

Any more help just ask or you can pm me when you reach a certain number of posts. 

Cheryl 
xx


----------



## Mhairi77

cherjp said:


> Thats fab, will give you an idea of the places we ate at, my two sons are 18 and 16 years, so we had the 1 bed villa which was great for us , although another toilet would be great !
> 
> if you go onto the disney site it gives you ideas of the menus etc but these can change so nearer the time in prep for your 180 day ressies would be a good idea.
> 
> Over the years we have eaten at :
> Chef Mickeys, Tusker House, Le Cellier ( though not doing it again didnt enjoy it this time ) , Olivias, Planet Hollywood, Sci Fi diner, Teppan Edo ( our new favourite ) , House of Blues, Kona Cafe , The Plaza .
> These are all table service,
> 
> Lots of different counter service and snacks all over the place .
> 
> Pop over to the Uk site too it has lots of great tips and hints from a british view too .
> 
> Great people who can help with other stuff like car hire deals etc . I am more of a lurker than poster but its all a good read as well .
> 
> Any more help just ask or you can pm me when you reach a certain number of posts.
> 
> Cheryl
> xx



Where will I find the uk site as had a look but can't for the life of me find it. Thanks for all the helpful info. 

Mhairi


----------



## cherjp

go back to main page, forums, then global neighbours, its the top two uk trip planing and community board. 

Many moneysaving gods on there !!! 


Cheryl


----------



## Dee77

We have 11 more days till we are back in OKW,  Anyone else going in mid August?


----------



## mlittig

I am going to OKW  next Wednesday the 7th until the 21st   I cannot wait


----------



## Dee77

mlittig said:


> I am going to OKW  next Wednesday the 7th until the 21st   I cannot wait



We (DH, DD(6) DNiece(9) and I) will be there the 12th- 20th. Maybe we'll see you around the Gurgling Suitcase or pool etc.


----------



## Disfanx4

mlittig said:


> I am going to OKW  next Wednesday the 7th until the 21st   I cannot wait



Will be home the 15th - 27th  12 more days!


----------



## Jco10

we are leaving in 21 days to stay at OKW in a 1BD. We traded RCI for DVC and we will be there for 7 nights. 
My questions
1. Will they leave coffee packets in the room to make coffee in the morning or should I add that to my garden grocer list?
2. Will there be laundry detergent?
3. Is there a jug type container to make iced-tea from a mix?

As we get closer it's the details that I am trying to iron out. We are very excited about our stay. It will be our first family trip with our 2 year old and almost 4 year old. 
thanks!
JC


----------



## papertraveller

We will be there in just a short while, too! 
We will be in a studio, and I'm wondering about laundry facilities, since the buildings are so spread out?
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Chuck S

Jco10 said:


> we are leaving in 21 days to stay at OKW in a 1BD. We traded RCI for DVC and we will be there for 7 nights.
> My questions
> 1. Will they leave coffee packets in the room to make coffee in the morning or should I add that to my garden grocer list?
> 2. Will there be laundry detergent?
> 3. Is there a jug type container to make iced-tea from a mix?
> 
> As we get closer it's the details that I am trying to iron out. We are very excited about our stay. It will be our first family trip with our 2 year old and almost 4 year old.
> thanks!
> JC



There will be one  starter packet of coffee, but you should take enough coffee and "Mr. Coffee" type basket filters for your stay.  The one packet should be replaced on Trash and Towel and full housekeeping days.

There will be a one load box of Tide or All, replenished on housekeeping days. You will need to provide any additional laundry detergent. I generally get a small box of dry detergent at a Dollar Tree, it doesn't take much space in luggage.

There is usually a plastic pitcher that can be used for instant mixes.  If there is not something suitable in your room, a call to housekeeping should provide it.



papertraveller said:


> We will be there in just a short while, too!
> We will be in a studio, and I'm wondering about laundry facilities, since the buildings are so spread out?
> Thanks for your advice!



There are 4 laundry rooms for those in studios.  One by each pool.  Each laundry room has two washers and four dryers.  They are free to use, just push in the coin slot without any coins.  You will need to provide detergent, or purchase it from vending machines in the laundry rooms.


----------



## klangkat

cherjp said:


> go back to main page, forums, then global neighbours, its the top two uk trip planing and community board.
> 
> Many moneysaving gods on there !!!
> 
> 
> Cheryl



Cheryl, just wanted to say hello from another Ayrshire Dibber; I'm in Coylton, just outside Ayr! It's a small world, as they say!


----------



## whitestavern

Hi all. I'm hoping you OKW pros can help me out.  We just exchanged an RCI week for OKW from Feb 22 through 29, 2014.  Although we've been to WDW 3 times prior, this will be our first stay onsite so we are very excited!  We are renting a 2 br unit.  

It will be myself, my husband, our 13 yo dd, 11 yo ds and my mother who is in her 70s.  She is fairly active, but does have some on and off issues with her feet, so we are trying to keep excess walking to a minimum.  We may even rent an ECV for her, so if anyone has information to share on that, please do.

First off, having never stayed onsite, any information about things to do at OKW in particular would be wonderful.  We want to definitely spend some time enjoying the resort.  My mother is not sure how much she will join us in the parks, so she for sure will be at the resort a lot.  

Secondly, I'm looking for recc's for what area we should try to get  I think I would like a top floor unit...thinking they will be most quiet and have nice views.  If we do this, though, I think we need an elevator building due to my mom.  Also, as my kids love to swim I'd like to be fairly close to the main pool, yet also want to be in a quiet area.  We will have a car, so may be driving to the parks, except for MK which seems lime it would be better to take the bus, therefore something near a bus stop is not vital.

I think that's all for now.  Sorry for this being so long, but it is likely that this will be our last trip to WDW (honestly, how I got dh here so many times is a miracle) and my mom has not been for many many years (in fact has never been to AK or HS at all so) so I want to make this trip as perfect as possible!  Thanks for any feedback/information.


----------



## dianeschlicht

whitestavern said:


> Hi all. I'm hoping you OKW pros can help me out.  We just exchanged an RCI week for OKW from Feb 22 through 29, 2014.  Although we've been to WDW 3 times prior, this will be our first stay onsite so we are very excited!  We are renting a 2 br unit.
> 
> It will be myself, my husband, our 13 yo dd, 11 yo ds and my mother who is in her 70s.  She is fairly active, but does have some on and off issues with her feet, so we are trying to keep excess walking to a minimum.  We may even rent an ECV for her, so if anyone has information to share on that, please do.
> 
> First off, having never stayed onsite, any information about things to do at OKW in particular would be wonderful.  We want to definitely spend some time enjoying the resort.  My mother is not sure how much she will join us in the parks, so she for sure will be at the resort a lot.
> 
> Secondly, I'm looking for recc's for what area we should try to get  I think I would like a top floor unit...thinking they will be most quiet and have nice views.  If we do this, though, I think we need an elevator building due to my mom.  Also, as my kids love to swim I'd like to be fairly close to the main pool, yet also want to be in a quiet area.  We will have a car, so may be driving to the parks, except for MK which seems lime it would be better to take the bus, therefore something near a bus stop is not vital.
> 
> I think that's all for now.  Sorry for this being so long, but it is likely that this will be our last trip to WDW (honestly, how I got dh here so many times is a miracle) and my mom has not been for many many years (in fact has never been to AK or HS at all so) so I want to make this trip as perfect as possible!  Thanks for any feedback/information.



I'm going to try to answer most of your questions.

For things to do at OKW...Just the usual resort type things like pools (there are 4), shuffle board, tennis, activity room, movie rental, golf etc.  There is also a walking garden tour of the landscaping, and bikes, surreys, boats, pontoons and water sprites to rent.  You can fish too, and there is water transportation to Downtown Disney from the marina.  Lots of activities for the kids at the activity center as well.

If your mother needs an ECV, go to the disabilities board here on the DIS and you will find lots of current rental places that will actually deliver the ECV to the resort and you pick it up when you check in.  Be aware though that an elevator building is NOT guaranteed, and you will need either a first floor unit or an elevator building to bring your unit in the room for charging etc.  We have rented ECV's several times, and they are very convenient if you need one.  They are also very easy to get on and off the buses, since all buses have lifts or ramps for driving them onto the bus.  If she has trouble walking in the parks, the ECV will be a very necessary tool for her to enjoy the trip.  ALL attractions at   WDW  are also very accommodating to  ECV riders.  I had 2 trips about 10 years ago where I needed one, and it was a Godsend to have.

For quiet areas, I prefer either Miller's Road or the canal buildings.  If you want a canal building, you request just that.  Miller's Road is not only a nice quiet area, but also close to a neighborhood pool and an easy walk to the main pool.  None of the elevator buildings are in what I would call a quiet area, since they are all near the entrance of the resort.  

Do NOT drive to the parks.  That totally defeats the purpose of staying on site.  It will take you longer to get in from the parking lots and add a great deal of unnecessary walking.  The only park we ever drive to from OKW is Animal Kingdom, and that's because the bus to there also stops at Blizzard Beach making the trip long by bus.  Besides...if you are taking an ECV into the parks, it is super easy to take in on the bus, but almost impossible if you drive.


----------



## Deb & Bill

whitestavern said:


> Hi all. I'm hoping you OKW pros can help me out.  We just exchanged an RCI week for OKW from Feb 22 through 29, 2014.  Although we've been to WDW 3 times prior, this will be our first stay onsite so we are very excited!  We are renting a 2 br unit.  ....



There should be a number for DVC Member Services on your reservation form.  Call them and ask that first floor be added to your reservation so your mother won't have to take the stairs and you will be able to charge the ECV in the room.   There are a lot more first floor villas than elevators (only three buildings have them).


----------



## cherjp

klangkat said:


> Cheryl, just wanted to say hello from another Ayrshire Dibber; I'm in Coylton, just outside Ayr! It's a small world, as they say!



Wow small world , I am in Troon . U going to Okw ?


----------



## tinkerbell423

We are staying at OKW in a one bedroom at the end of the month. I have a couple questions and they might already be answered on here I tried to read the thread but kept getting distracted

Does the room have a blender?

I saw people talking about how bad the fitness room is.  What is there?  I plan to use it and wanted to know what to expect ( a picture would be great)

What grocery store do you think is most convienent?

Is there any way to see the community center / pool activity schedule before check in?  We are planning to be pretty low key and won't be visiting the disney parks this time.

Thanks


----------



## LisaStockman

Hi,


Yes there is a blender in the one bedroom. My husband used it to make an iced coffee!!

You will love OKW!!

It's beautiful


----------



## FigmentChick

tinkerbell423 said:


> We are staying at OKW in a one bedroom at the end of the month. I have a couple questions and they might already be answered on here I tried to read the thread but kept getting distracted
> 
> Does the room have a blender?
> 
> I saw people talking about how bad the fitness room is.  What is there?  I plan to use it and wanted to know what to expect ( a picture would be great)
> 
> What grocery store do you think is most convienent?
> 
> Is there any way to see the community center / pool activity schedule before check in?  We are planning to be pretty low key and won't be visiting the disney parks this time.
> 
> Thanks



Hello!  Although I've never stayed at OKW, we've stayed at POR on prior trips which is right down the road.  The closest grocery store that we've found is the Walmart right off of Route 535.  The address is actually 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimme.  It's only 10 minutes from the resort.

If your travel a little bit farther down 535, there will be a Publix on your left.

That's the one that we've found most convenient and has everything that we need for a stay.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dianeschlicht

FigmentChick said:


> Hello!  Although I've never stayed at OKW, we've stayed at POR on prior trips which is right down the road.  The closest grocery store that we've found is the Walmart right off of Route 535.  The address is actually 3250 Vineland Road, Kissimme.  It's only 10 minutes from the resort.
> 
> If your travel a little bit farther down 535, there will be a Publix on your left.
> 
> That's the one that we've found most convenient and has everything that we need for a stay.
> 
> Hope this helps!



That Publix is our usual shopping spot when we stay at OKW too, but we do find the one over on 192 to be a better store.  It's a bit farther from OKW though.  There is also a decent  Target on 192 as well as the Publix.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We use the Regency Village Publix over near the Premium Outlet Mall.  I-Drive near Vineland.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello OKW lovers. We are arriving next Monday for 6 nights. Haven't stayed here since 07 on rented points. Made the decision to purchase DVC easier for my DW. I would like to rent a boat to cruise with the family and can't find a price list for Hanks. Anyone know where to look?  As a sidebar, put in a request for canal view as per Dianes recommendation. It puts us close to a quiet pool as well. We are planning on BBQing a night or two. 

Rob


----------



## dianeschlicht

mickeymorse said:


> Hello OKW lovers. We are arriving next Monday for 6 nights. Haven't stayed here since 07 on rented points. Made the decision to purchase DVC easier for my DW. I would like to rent a boat to cruise with the family and can't find a price list for Hanks. Anyone know where to look?  As a sidebar, put in a request for canal view as per Dianes recommendation. It puts us close to a quiet pool as well. We are planning on BBQing a night or two.
> 
> Rob



Hope you get the canal view!  Our favorite buildings are 45 and 46, but 55 and 56 are good too.


----------



## d1sn3yguy

Does anyone know if you can order food to go at Olivia's and take it back to your room? Some of the items on the menu look great but we have two little ones (2 and under) and it might be easier to eat in our room. Thanks for any help!


----------



## BobNed

d1sn3yguy said:


> Does anyone know if you can order food to go at Olivia's and take it back to your room? Some of the items on the menu look great but we have two little ones (2 and under) and it might be easier to eat in our room. Thanks for any help!



Unfortunately, no you can't.  Take-out orders were stopped at all table service restaurants when the dining plan was started.  I don't think anyone has ever stated a good reason why, but there it is.


----------



## Deb & Bill

d1sn3yguy said:


> Does anyone know if you can order food to go at Olivia's and take it back to your room? Some of the items on the menu look great but we have two little ones (2 and under) and it might be easier to eat in our room. Thanks for any help!



No, for some reason people think that would use counter service credits instead of table service.  So Olivia's only serves you food at the table and not to go.


----------



## nolanboys

Just booked spring break today and so happy to get a OKW dedicated 2 bdrm HH. It is my favorite resort. We purchased at SSR, which I also love, but since they changed the point value for the THV, I prefer the size of the 2 bdrm at OKW. We stayed there twice on cash before purchasing DVC. My boys are so excited to have a basketball and tennis court right next to the pool. We love how tranquil it is there. We love the parks, but also love our down time!


----------



## nolanboys

Sorry. Double post. iPad went crazy!


----------



## cpbjgc

I think we need a few pics. Lets start around the main pool.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

cpbjgc said:


> I think we need a few pics. Lets start around the main pool.


One thing I never get tired of looking at!  Lovely pictures! Thank you.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Lovely pictures!  Can't wait to stay there for the first time, only 2 weeks to go


----------



## byejou

We are staying in a Studio on 11/1-11/3 prior to our DCL cruise.  I called the resort front desk to ask what location is best for us since I have a horrible leg injury and if walking long for food or pools I would need a wheelchair.  They noted on account to place us in Buildings 11-14.  Never been to OKW so can anyone with prior visits tell me about this location.


----------



## gray52

byejou said:


> We are staying in a Studio on 11/1-11/3 prior to our DCL cruise.  I called the resort front desk to ask what location is best for us since I have a horrible leg injury and if walking long for food or pools I would need a wheelchair.  They noted on account to place us in Buildings 11-14.  Never been to OKW so can anyone with prior visits tell me about this location.



They are the closest buildings to the hospitality house... Just across a small parking lot. Won't be any problem walking if you get one. Only building 62 is a better location, in my opinion.


----------



## byejou

Should I ask for building 62?  I can walk short distances, very slowly might I add.  My husband laughs when we are in the mall or stores and the eldery shoppers pass us.  I once was a runner and speed walker so imagine that.  Anyway, parking lots sound odd to walk through to get to buildings.


----------



## Deb & Bill

byejou said:


> We are staying in a Studio on 11/1-11/3 prior to our DCL cruise.  I called the resort front desk to ask what location is best for us since I have a horrible leg injury and if walking long for food or pools I would need a wheelchair.  They noted on account to place us in Buildings 11-14.  Never been to OKW so can anyone with prior visits tell me about this location.



If you didn't book the Hospitality House area, you won't get Bldg 11-14.  If you called the resort front desk, you got a call center somewhere that doesn't have a clue about DVC bookings.  If you are a member, you need to call MS and ask them to include medical needs on your reservation.  If you booked for cash, you need to call Disney Reservation Center and add medical needs to your request.  And if you booked cash, Hospitality House area will not be available to you. 

Plus, you know that very few buildings at OKW have elevators, right?  Most just have stairs to upper floors.  Bus stops and pools are located throughout the resort, so you are not far from any bus or pool.


----------



## byejou

Deb & Bill said:


> If you didn't book the Hospitality House area, you won't get Bldg 11-14.  If you called the resort front desk, you got a call center somewhere that doesn't have a clue about DVC bookings.  If you are a member, you need to call MS and ask them to include medical needs on your reservation.  If you booked for cash, you need to call Disney Reservation Center and add medical needs to your request.  And if you booked cash, Hospitality House area will not be available to you.
> 
> Plus, you know that very few buildings at OKW have elevators, right?  Most just have stairs to upper floors.  Bus stops and pools are located throughout the resort, so you are not far from any bus or pool.



I booked using our DVC points in a studio.  I called the main resort number and the operator transferred me to the front desk to ask.  Whomever I spoke with pulled out a map and went over the buildings closest to main area and pool.  I explained my medical issue and they noted it and also noted a possible wheelchair need.  So I hope when we get there they will see that and not place us upstairs.  I did not ask for an upgrade or anything like that, just something within a suitable walking distance.  We will have our car so, I could always drive if needed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

byejou said:


> I booked using our DVC points in a studio.  I called the main resort number and the operator transferred me to the front desk to ask.  Whomever I spoke with pulled out a map and went over the buildings closest to main area and pool.  I explained my medical issue and they noted it and also noted a possible wheelchair need.  So I hope when we get there they will see that and not place us upstairs.  I did not ask for an upgrade or anything like that, just something within a suitable walking distance.  We will have our car so, I could always drive if needed.



You need to contact MS and add the medical needs request to your reservation.  You won't get HHA if you didn't book that area.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> You need to contact MS and add the medical needs request to your reservation.  You won't get HHA if you didn't book that area.



I agree with Deb & Bill.  You need to contact MS with your medical needs request.  The resort can't put in in a different category than you booked, and Hospitality House (buildings 11-14) is a booking category.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

I just booked an OKW 2nd for Sept 6-8th!  Woohoo!
Friends from out of town, decided last minute, they are so excited!


----------



## chepic

BEASLYBOO said:


> I just booked an OKW 2nd for Sept 6-8th!  Woohoo!
> Friends from out of town, decided last minute, they are so excited!



wow.....good score!!!!!  Have fun.

Cheryl


----------



## chocolateMinnie

It occurs to me that I know nothing about getting takeaway type rooms at DVC.  We have booked OKW as part of a very good Disney offer here in the UK.  I assume that there is no room service or anything at DVC and I always panic what would I do to feed the kids if one of us was ill and we couldn't go and collect food from the cs.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Deb & Bill

chocolateMinnie said:


> It occurs to me that I know nothing about getting takeaway type rooms at DVC.  We have booked OKW as part of a very good Disney offer here in the UK.  I assume that there is no room service or anything at DVC and I always panic what would I do to feed the kids if one of us was ill and we couldn't go and collect food from the cs.  Can anyone help?



You have either a kitchenette (studio) or full kitchen (one bedroom or larger) at OKW. Just stock up your refrigerator with some of your favorites and prepare a meal at home.  Or you can order a pizza to be delivered from POFQ by phone.  You can make a trip to the grocery store, or order from a grocery service or buy food to prepare at Conch Flats General Store.  Breakfast cereal, milk, juice, bread, peanut butter are staples that you might want.  Or fruit, meat, etc.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

Deb & Bill said:


> You have either a kitchenette (studio) or full kitchen (one bedroom or larger) at OKW. Just stock up your refrigerator with some of your favorites and prepare a meal at home.  Or you can order a pizza to be delivered from POFQ by phone.  You can make a trip to the grocery store, or order from a grocery service or buy food to prepare at Conch Flats General Store.  Breakfast cereal, milk, juice, bread, peanut butter are staples that you might want.  Or fruit, meat, etc.



Thanks for the reply we have used gardengrocer in the past and will probably do the same again but I didn't know about the pizza delivery from POFQ.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

chocolateMinnie said:


> I assume that there is no room service or anything at DVC and I always panic what would I do to feed the kids if one of us was ill and we couldn't go and collect food from the cs.  Can anyone help?


There's no room service and unless you order grocery delivery the only other options are OKW's version of counter service.  Goods To Go by the main pool has breakfast items, sandwiches, burgers, soups, ice cream, drinks etc.  Also, Turtle Shack by the quiet pool in the Turtle Pond area has hot dogs, sandwiches, a Caesar salad, nachos, drinks etc.. Depending on the age of the kids, one of you might be able to slip out and get something quick to bring back in the event of an emergency!


----------



## disneychick0412

Hi!! 
I'm researching a trip and have some questions. We need a 2 bedroom and I am thinking about either SSR or OKW. My mother in law is going with us (her first time at Disney) and the 1 thing that is steering me toward SSR is the elevators. My DMIL has bad knees, and I would rather have either a first floor room or an elevator. Are there 2 bedrooms located on all floors? Is OKW good about meeting those types of medical needs? I've watched videos of the 2BR's at both resorts and I really like OKW better, but the stairs situation might make my decision for me. 

Thanks in advance for any help!!!!


----------



## Chuck S

disneychick0412 said:


> Hi!!
> I'm researching a trip and have some questions. We need a 2 bedroom and I am thinking about either SSR or OKW. My mother in law is going with us (her first time at Disney) and the 1 thing that is steering me toward SSR is the elevators. My DMIL has bad knees, and I would rather have either a first floor room or an elevator. Are there 2 bedrooms located on all floors? Is OKW good about meeting those types of medical needs? I've watched videos of the 2BR's at both resorts and I really like OKW better, but the stairs situation might make my decision for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!!



Yes, there are two bedroom units in every OKW bldg on every floor.  Be sure to make first floor entry or elevator building as medical request, You do, however, stand a chance of being put into a Handicap room...which normally means raised commodes, a roll in shower and limited under counter space to allow for wheelchair turning radius. 

However, every one bedroom and larger unit will still have the large jetted tub in the master bath, even if it is a handicap unit at OKW.


----------



## Sheilby

Hello OKW lovers.  We are staying at your lovely resort in November for the first time and we are very excited. We have a 2 bedroom villa booked and I was wondering what I can expect from the wifi service at that resort.  I have read in some places not to expect to be able to log on except for in the living room.  Is that true?  How was your experience?


----------



## Chuck S

Sheilby said:


> Hello OKW lovers.  We are staying at your lovely resort in November for the first time and we are very excited. We have a 2 bedroom villa booked and I was wondering what I can expect from the wifi service at that resort.  I have read in some places not to expect to be able to log on except for in the living room.  Is that true?  How was your experience?



Outside of a few outages (that I think probably took down the entire resort) I really haven't had major problems at OKW with the wifi.  I still liked the wired and hooking up my own router better, though. To bad the wired service was discontinued.

I don't think Disney expected everybody in the family to try to get online with their own individual device at the same time, so it can be a little slow at times.


----------



## Sheilby

Chuck S said:


> Outside of a few outages (that I think probably took down the entire resort) I really haven't had major problems at OKW with the wifi.  I still liked the wired and hooking up my own router better, though. To bad the wired service was discontinued.
> 
> I don't think Disney expected everybody in the family to try to get online with their own individual device at the same time, so it can be a little slow at times.




Thanks.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Sheilby said:


> Hello OKW lovers.  We are staying at your lovely resort in November for the first time and we are very excited. We have a 2 bedroom villa booked and I was wondering what I can expect from the wifi service at that resort.  I have read in some places not to expect to be able to log on except for in the living room.  Is that true?  How was your experience?



Was there in May with family of 6 adults and we experirnced zero problems on any of our 9 days. We also had a 2br in bldg 26 ! Oh to be back....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

chocolateMinnie said:


> Thanks for the reply we have used gardengrocer in the past and will probably do the same again but I didn't know about the pizza delivery from POFQ.




You also can order pizza to be delivered by other pizza delivery places that are non-Disney.


----------



## Sheilby

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Was there in May with family of 6 adults and we experirnced zero problems on any of our 9 days. We also had a 2br in bldg 26 ! Oh to be back....



Great thanks. Not that I'll be sitting in our villa on the internet all day, but I do have a nighttime routine that includes a date with Colonel Jack O'Neill from SG-1


----------



## andigomeep

We're currently at OKW, staying in a studio. We have a room that has a connecting door to another room and the people next door are incredibly loud. We can hear their conversations quite clearly. Is this because they're just loud people or because the rooms aren't very sound proof or is it because it's an adjoining room? We've never had as much problem with noise in any of the other resorts (Riverside, Pop or CS) as we've had here. It's kind of a problem because they've woken my son up during his nap and at bedtime yesterday. 

Would changing rooms help? Or are all rooms here just less soundproof?


----------



## Deb & Bill

andigomeep said:


> We're currently at OKW, staying in a studio. We have a room that has a connecting door to another room and the people next door are incredibly loud. We can hear their conversations quite clearly. Is this because they're just loud people or because the rooms aren't very sound proof or is it because it's an adjoining room? We've never had as much problem with noise in any of the other resorts (Riverside, Pop or CS) as we've had here. It's kind of a problem because they've woken my son up during his nap and at bedtime yesterday.
> 
> Would changing rooms help? Or are all rooms here just less soundproof?


Changing won't help.  You might try putting a blanket in between the two doors.  With the lack of carpet in the living room next door (since the renovation), you are going to get more noise in the studio.


----------



## andigomeep

That's really unfortunate.  I guess this will be our first and last visit here then.


----------



## Deb & Bill

andigomeep said:


> That's really unfortunate.  I guess this will be our first and last visit here then.



Might be a good reason to contact Member Satisfaction about your problem.  Not to get anything, but to help get the problem resolved.  Then you can stay there again because it really is a great resort.


----------



## OneMoreTry

andigomeep said:


> That's really unfortunate.  I guess this will be our first and last visit here then.



I wouldn't give up on a resort just because the neighbors were obnoxious.  I really doubt OKW has less soundproofing than any other DVC resort lockoff room.  If you get a lock off anywhere else you'll have the same problem.


----------



## andigomeep

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> I wouldn't give up on a resort just because the neighbors were obnoxious.  I really doubt OKW has less soundproofing than any other DVC resort lockoff room.  If you get a lock off anywhere else you'll have the same problem.



I think it may have been the room or we got unlucky neighbor wise twice. We had one family on check in day yesterday then it sounded like a different family mid-afternoon today (heavy accents vs no accents), we did request a room change and so far so good! Even if the noise level doesn't improve, our view got a lot better so at least it'll make sitting outside at the end of the day a bit nicer. 

I was posting in frustration from a ruined nap. A grumpy 2 year old is no fun. We've enjoyed our stay so far otherwise.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Hi all. My online check-in date is coming in 3 days and since I've never stayed at OKW, I'd  like to find out where I should request our room to be. We will have a 2 br villa. There will be 8 of us. 4 adults and 4 kids ages from 1-12. I would like to be close to the quick service (so would that be HH?) also any other areas you think would be not such a long walk would be great. We won't have a car, so we're relying on Disney transportation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Hi all. My online check-in date is coming in 3 days and since I've never stayed at OKW, I'd  like to find out where I should request our room to be. We will have a 2 br villa. There will be 8 of us. 4 adults and 4 kids ages from 1-12. I would like to be close to the quick service (so would that be HH?) also any other areas you think would be not such a long walk would be great. We won't have a car, so we're relying on Disney transportation.



Did you book on points or cash through Disney Reservation Center?  If you used points, check your reservation to see if it is HH area or not.  If you booked cash through DRC, you won't get HHA.  That's reserved for members on points.  And I think RCI is not HHA either.  

The QS is not a food court or large dining area.  It's just a pool side dining area with a very limited menu.  You sit at picnic tables right next to the counter.  With your two bedroom villa, you might just be better off using the kitchen and stocking the refrigerator and just using Goods to Go for limited menu items.   There is also a smaller pool dining counter at the Turtle Pond pool, but that has seasonal hours, so it is sometimes closed.  

You can always hop any bus at OKW and wind up at the Hospitality House Area.  All buses stop there last.  Then you can walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop (just across the bridge from HHA) and take a bus back to your area.  Or you can walk.  It really isn't all that far.  

If you have guests using the living room sleeping area, you might want a villa numbered 30 or higher (Turtle Pond and South Point areas) so you have the extra door through the laundry room to the bathroom.  Then the guests in the living room won't have to go through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom.  Or they can share with the guests in the second bedroom.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Just returned from OKW, last minute trip booked 10 days ago!  Arrived at 1:30 pm, asked for bottom floor at check in (had a guest with a foot injury), 2bd villa was ready, #4212.  Since it was last minute, I hadn't made any on-line requests but received a villa in our favorite building, #42 Turtle Pond by quiet pool.  I wonder if past requests stay in reservation history or the system learns, because I've gotten #42 twice now without asking? 

Villa in very good condition, Turtle Crawl and Conch Fritters upon arrival, fantastic trip as usual!  Park lines 5 min, food lines near to non existent, great time to go.  Next....  Food and Wine!


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Deb & Bill said:


> Did you book on points or cash through Disney Reservation Center?  If you used points, check your reservation to see if it is HH area or not.  If you booked cash through DRC, you won't get HHA.  That's reserved for members on points.  And I think RCI is not HHA either.
> 
> The QS is not a food court or large dining area.  It's just a pool side dining area with a very limited menu.  You sit at picnic tables right next to the counter.  With your two bedroom villa, you might just be better off using the kitchen and stocking the refrigerator and just using Goods to Go for limited menu items.   There is also a smaller pool dining counter at the Turtle Pond pool, but that has seasonal hours, so it is sometimes closed.
> 
> You can always hop any bus at OKW and wind up at the Hospitality House Area.  All buses stop there last.  Then you can walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop (just across the bridge from HHA) and take a bus back to your area.  Or you can walk.  It really isn't all that far.
> 
> If you have guests using the living room sleeping area, you might want a villa numbered 30 or higher (Turtle Pond and South Point areas) so you have the extra door through the laundry room to the bathroom.  Then the guests in the living room won't have to go through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom.  Or they can share with the guests in the second bedroom.



Thanks for the info. I booked this unit through RCI (with my other timeshare). I am a DVC member too. SS is my home. I guess a room close to the main pool would be good. Would turtle pond or south point be close to there, or would there be somewhere else closer to the main pool? I'm scared staying here since its so big (and never stayed here before). I know where I like to stay at SS, so I guess I feel a little out of my comfort zone never seeing OKW before (except driving by). I'm thankful for this thread and all the knowledge you all have.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Thanks for the info. I booked this unit through RCI (with my other timeshare). I am a DVC member too. SS is my home. I guess a room close to the main pool would be good. Would turtle pond or south point be close to there, or would there be somewhere else closer to the main pool? I'm scared staying here since its so big (and never stayed here before). I know where I like to stay at SS, so I guess I feel a little out of my comfort zone never seeing OKW before (except driving by). I'm thankful for this thread and all the knowledge you all have.



Check your reservation.  If it says Hospitality House Area, then you are close to the main pool in one of these buildings 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25 or 26.  Otherwise, if you are at Turtle Pond or South Point you are a bit away from the main pool.  Maybe a block or two away.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> Check your reservation.  If it says Hospitality House Area, then you are close to the main pool in one of these buildings 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25 or 26.  Otherwise, if you are at Turtle Pond or South Point you are a bit away from the main pool.  Maybe a block or two away.



I don't believe RCI trades are ever placed in HH, but I could be wrong.  If not HH, remember that you are always just a bus ride away from the HH area.  ALL buses stop there before leaving the resort.  That said, I find the Miller's Road area to be very easy access to HH.  You also could request buildings 27,28, or 29 and be very close, but those buildings do not have great views.


----------



## chepic

BEASLYBOO said:


> Just returned from OKW, last minute trip booked 10 days ago!  Arrived at 1:30 pm, asked for bottom floor at check in (had a guest with a foot injury), 2bd villa was ready, #4212.  Since it was last minute, I hadn't made any on-line requests but received a villa in our favorite building, #42 Turtle Pond by quiet pool.  I wonder if past requests stay in reservation history or the system learns, because I've gotten #42 twice now without asking?
> 
> Villa in very good condition, Turtle Crawl and Conch Fritters upon arrival, fantastic trip as usual!  Park lines 5 min, food lines near to non existent, great time to go.  Next....  Food and Wine!



I want my Conch Fritters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Were they yummy???? 

che


----------



## BEASLYBOO

chepic said:


> I want my Conch Fritters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Were they yummy????
> 
> che


There were 6 of us, we had to get 3 orders and yes, they were yummy!


----------



## I Run Long

We'll be staying at OKW next year for the first time - can't wait?    What are these Conch Fritters I keep hearing everyone talk about?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

I Run Long said:


> We'll be staying at OKW next year for the first time - can't wait?    What are these Conch Fritters I keep hearing everyone talk about?



Crispy little fried balls of goodness, served with remoulade and key lime mustard sauce.  Similar to a hushpuppy but with conch and spices in it!


----------



## I Run Long

Thanks BEASLYBOO - sounds yummy!  Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## chepic

BEASLYBOO said:


> There were 6 of us, we had to get 3 orders and yes, they were yummy!



  I wish I had some.  We have clam cakes here, but not the same thing.  I am going to have to write and see if I can get the recipe and try them at home.

I don't think I can wait until August.

che


----------



## tb1972

BEASLYBOO said:


> Just returned from OKW, last minute trip booked 10 days ago!  Arrived at 1:30 pm, asked for bottom floor at check in (had a guest with a foot injury), 2bd villa was ready, #4212.  Since it was last minute, I hadn't made any on-line requests but received a villa in our favorite building, #42 Turtle Pond by quiet pool.  I wonder if past requests stay in reservation history or the system learns, because I've gotten #42 twice now without asking?
> 
> Villa in very good condition, Turtle Crawl and Conch Fritters upon arrival, fantastic trip as usual!  Park lines 5 min, food lines near to non existent, great time to go.  Next....  Food and Wine!



Are the conch fritters as good as the crab cakes? I'll have to give them a try next time!  

We couldn't get a room at OKW for our Nov stay so we'll be at SSR. Booked at the 5 month mark with not many options. SSR seems similar in layout to OKW and we're looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## BEASLYBOO

tb1972 said:


> Are the conch fritters as good as the crab cakes?


I'm not a fan of crab cakes, crab legs yes! 



tb1972 said:


> We couldn't get a room at OKW for our Nov stay so we'll be at SSR. Booked at the 5 month mark with not many options. SSR seems similar in layout to OKW and we're looking forward to it.


SSR is smaller than OKW and the studio part of a 2 bd doesn't have 2 beds which we prefer but we've stayed there many times and enjoyed it.  Our favorite area prior to construction was Congress Park, DTD view!
 I like parking near my villa.  Personally I think mousekeeping does a better job at SSR than OKW!


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Quick question thinking of booking a few nights at OKW in a studio prior to our 8 day stay at AKV Jambo house. My question is this, have all the studios been renovated at this point?  I love the new decor of the blues/browns/greens. The older pink decor is just not appealing to me. Appreciate your help!  T


----------



## Deb & Bill

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> Quick question thinking of booking a few nights at OKW in a studio prior to our 8 day stay at AKV Jambo house. My question is this, have all the studios been renovated at this point?  I love the new decor of the blues/browns/greens. The older pink decor is just not appealing to me. Appreciate your help!  T



Yes, unfortunately, the renovation is complete.  I, personally, liked the pinks and greens and pickled wood finishes.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, unfortunately, the renovation is complete.  I, personally, liked the pinks and greens and pickled wood finishes.



Thanks!!!  I'm more of an earth tone girl . Have you stayed at OKW?  What are your thoughts on it?  We are going to stay there for two nights before we check into AKV for the week. Not planning on doing any parks while at OKW just down town Disney. And maybe universal. My DS is bugging the heck out of me to go back there much to my dismay. Lol


----------



## Chuck S

Just for clarity, the original room interiors were not pink, though they looked that way in some photos.  They were coral to match the studio bathrooms.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

Chuck S said:


> Just for clarity, the original room interiors were not pink, though they looked that way in some photos.  They were coral to match the studio bathrooms.



Interesting!  Thanks for sharing. Definitely looked pink in photos.


----------



## KyGirl

I asked this question on the regular Resorts board but maybe this is a more appropriate place.

We're staying in OKW the week after Thanksgiving on rented points and we are SO EXCITED!  It's the first trip to Disney for our (then) 18 month old DD.  Anyway, I asked on the other board if it was possible to request a pack n play (or crib but she'd be fine with either) and even a high chair, so we can eat in the room.  Somebody over there mentioned that all the rooms already have a pack n play AND a high chair automatically.  Is that accurate?  Seems too good to be true!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

KyGirl said:


> I asked this question on the regular Resorts board but maybe this is a more appropriate place.
> 
> We're staying in OKW the week after Thanksgiving on rented points and we are SO EXCITED!  It's the first trip to Disney for our (then) 18 month old DD.  Anyway, I asked on the other board if it was possible to request a pack n play (or crib but she'd be fine with either) and even a high chair, so we can eat in the room.  Somebody over there mentioned that all the rooms already have a pack n play AND a high chair automatically.  Is that accurate?  Seems too good to be true!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Not sure about the high chair. But they definitely already all have pack and plays in the closet in the room.


----------



## OKW Lover

KyGirl said:


> Somebody over there mentioned that all the rooms already have a pack n play AND a high chair automatically.  Is that accurate?  !



Yes, that is true.  All units come with a pack n play and a high chair.  They are usually found in the closet.


----------



## tink_lover

I'm getting excited to visit OKW for the first time next month!  As I'm trying to plan the schedule for the day we transfer to AKL Jambo, can anyone recommend the best way to get there?  Not sure if we will haul our stuff ourselves or let our luggage get transferred then head to a park.  Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

tink_lover said:


> I'm getting excited to visit OKW for the first time next month!  As I'm trying to plan the schedule for the day we transfer to AKL Jambo, can anyone recommend the best way to get there?  Not sure if we will haul our stuff ourselves or let our luggage get transferred then head to a park.  Thanks!



If you have a car, take it yourself.  If you have cool items, you can leave those with Bell Services until you are able to get into your villa.


----------



## NJGoofy

Hi,

We have a reservation for two studios at old key west, which both have the near hospitality house category.....How close are the buildings to one another?  Is there a certain building that would be more preferable (quieter for sleeping?)....

Thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

NJGoofy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a reservation for two studios at old key west, which both have the near hospitality house category.....How close are the buildings to one another?  Is there a certain building that would be more preferable (quieter for sleeping?)....
> 
> Thanks.



Bldg 11, 12, 13 and 14 are right across the street from the HH and one after the other.  Bldg 23, 24, 25 and 26 are across the bridge from the H and are one after the other.  Studios are usually at the ends of the buildings except for a few in the center section of longer buildings. 

So you might have one studio in the first section and the other in the other section.  Really far from each other.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

NJGoofy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a reservation for two studios at old key west, which both have the near hospitality house category.....How close are the buildings to one another?  Is there a certain building that would be more preferable (quieter for sleeping?)....
> 
> Thanks.



I put in a request for bldg 26 on my last trip and got it. I called MS to make this and they noted it.  Nothing guaranteed of course but wouldn't hurt to call.23-24-25-26 all directly across bridge from HH and very short walk for most. Enjoy


----------



## dianeschlicht

NJGoofy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a reservation for two studios at old key west, which both have the near hospitality house category.....How close are the buildings to one another?  Is there a certain building that would be more preferable (quieter for sleeping?)....
> 
> Thanks.



Most of the HH buildings are fairly quiet.  Just be advised that at OKW the studios are on the ends of the buildings, so you are never going to be right next to another studio.  You might be on opposite ends of the same building,  or you might be on different floors above and below.  Or...you MIGHT be in different buildings within the HH category.


----------



## NJGoofy

Thanks all for the responses.....We do not need to be directly next to each other, but would prefer that we are somewhat close...Since all the buildings are fairly quiet...I will not ask for a specific building...but rather to be close to each other.....

Thanks again!


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

If you're staying in an OKW Studio in the near future, would you please take a photo of the inside of the fridge?  I'm trying to decide whether to make a stop at Publix on our way into town, or if we'll just make do with what's available at the gift shop.  I've been looking at other threads and have seen pics of the outside, but can't find a picture of the inside.

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Claire&TheBoys said:


> If you're staying in an OKW Studio in the near future, would you please take a photo of the inside of the fridge?  I'm trying to decide whether to make a stop at Publix on our way into town, or if we'll just make do with what's available at the gift shop.  I've been looking at other threads and have seen pics of the outside, but can't find a picture of the inside.
> 
> Thanks!



The refrigerator is an undercounter refrigerator.  Usually two shelves and a small freezer section.  The freezer section doesn't keep ice cream hard, just not melted.  You can usually put a few water bottles in the freezer section.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Deb & Bill said:


> The refrigerator is an undercounter refrigerator.  Usually two shelves and a small freezer section.  The freezer section doesn't keep ice cream hard, just not melted.  You can usually put a few water bottles in the freezer section.



Thanks.  My son was asking about getting some Eggo waffles for breakfast and I didn't know how much freezer space there was and whether they'd fit.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Claire&TheBoys said:


> Thanks.  My son was asking about getting some Eggo waffles for breakfast and I didn't know how much freezer space there was and whether they'd fit.



You might need to take them out of the box.


----------



## ddixon1

Deb & Bill said:


> You might need to take them out of the box.


That's what I did. Took the Eggos out of the box and they fit fine. Stayed in studio at AKV Jambo.


----------



## quirkymom

We have a reservation for a 2bd in December at OKW. We weren't able to get a reservation for a room 'near the hospitality house', but would like to be as close as possible. Any suggestions on which  building(s) I should request?


----------



## OKW Lover

quirkymom said:


> We have a reservation for a 2bd in December at OKW. We weren't able to get a reservation for a room 'near the hospitality house', but would like to be as close as possible. Any suggestions on which  building(s) I should request?



This map may help.  I'd go for buildings 62-64.


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKW Lover said:


> This map may help.  I'd go for buildings 62-64.



Those are usually reserved for medical needs.  If the OP doesn't have medical needs, she should try Bldg 15 or 16 or 27, 28 or 29.  15 and 16 would be on Millers Road.  27, 28 and 29 are close to Peninsular Road bus stop.


----------



## chepic

I know this is a ways away, but just booked for Aug of 2014.  Going to take friends of ours....They have 6 kids and this will be their Christmas surprise!!!  Got them a 2 bedroom and us a studio.  Asked for Turtle pond, now fingers crossed that next year we will get the same building and Turtle pond.

che


----------



## I Run Long

We did too!  We'll be there in August 2014.  Got a 1 bedroom and my DH's daughter and her family will be in a 1 bedroom too.  Really looking forward to it as we haven't stayed at OKW before.  Hoping to get a villa with a canal view.


----------



## tb1972

We just booked HH studio for May 23-30. We really liked the May temps plus want to get in another trip before the pap's expire.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## chepic

I Run Long said:


> We did too!  We'll be there in August 2014.  Got a 1 bedroom and my DH's daughter and her family will be in a 1 bedroom too.  Really looking forward to it as we haven't stayed at OKW before.  Hoping to get a villa with a canal view.



That's cool.  We booked for the 8/17-8/23.  And I noticed you are a runner.  If we are there at the same time, my husband can run with you....he is the runner in our family.

che


----------



## quirkymom

chepic said:


> I know this is a ways away, but just booked for Aug of 2014.  Going to take friends of ours....They have 6 kids and this will be their Christmas surprise!!!  Got them a 2 bedroom and us a studio.  Asked for Turtle pond, now fingers crossed that next year we will get the same building and Turtle pond.
> 
> che



What do you like about the Turtle Pond area?  We've never stayed on that side of OKW.


----------



## Chuck S

quirkymom said:


> What do you like about the Turtle Pond area?  We've never stayed on that side of OKW.



I'm not chepic, but I also like the Turtle Pond area.  Generally, the building are more peaceful away from the main check-in and pool slide area.  The Turtle Pond neighborhood pool is the largest and nicest (IMO) of the 3 quiet pools at OKW.  The pool area also has the Turtle Shack for picking up drink refills and some pre-prepared food options.  While I prefer buildings 30 to 35 to be near the bus stop, I find that generally there is very little bus noise in those buildings...much quieter than buildings 40 or 44, that kind of bump up against the traffic circle.

Plus the buildings in the Turtle Pond area have the additional entrance to the master bathroom in one bedroom and larger units.


----------



## OKW Lover

Got to agree with Chuck's post above.  We regularly request building 35 in that area for convenience to the bus stop, yet still low noise.


----------



## I Run Long

chepic said:


> That's cool.  We booked for the 8/17-8/23.  And I noticed you are a runner.  If we are there at the same time, my husband can run with you....he is the runner in our family.
> 
> che



Wow - we'll be there 8/18-8/27.  Love running though I have to admit I haven't tried it in Florida's humidity!


----------



## Meldev

I have been so excited to have time to actually plan our family's next Disney trip - but I've found the extra time has given me too much to consider! haha!

I'm currently booked for early next October in connecting rooms at CSR, but after some evaluation, I'm thinking our family (who loved POR) might love OKW....we have 4 kids (that will be ages 2 (almost 3) to 10 (almost 11).

With all the talk about the size of the rooms I think we'll fit just fine - we'll lose out on an extra bathroom, but the separate tub/shower helps when getting the kids ready.  

Do you know if the CS restaurant stops are all on the DDP?  That's a deal breaker for us if they're not - I know the selections aren't like a food court, but as long as my kids can get chicken nuggets we'll be good!  

I really like the idea of having some room to set things down and beyond that a WASHER/DRYER!!  Just being able to hang swimsuits or throw them in dryer and wash whatever the littler ones dropped on their clothes at dinner is nearly priceless to me!  

With kids that love the pool - we'll be requesting the HH section when I'm able to book the resort, and then keeping my fingers crossed for the 30% offer!


----------



## Chuck S

Meldev said:


> I have been so excited to have time to actually plan our family's next Disney trip - but I've found the extra time has given me too much to consider! haha!
> 
> I'm currently booked for early next October in connecting rooms at CSR, but after some evaluation, I'm thinking our family (who loved POR) might love OKW....we have 4 kids (that will be ages 2 (almost 3) to 10 (almost 11).
> 
> With all the talk about the size of the rooms I think we'll fit just fine - we'll lose out on an extra bathroom, but the separate tub/shower helps when getting the kids ready.
> 
> Do you know if the CS restaurant stops are all on the DDP?  That's a deal breaker for us if they're not - I know the selections aren't like a food court, but as long as my kids can get chicken nuggets we'll be good!
> 
> I really like the idea of having some room to set things down and beyond that a WASHER/DRYER!!  Just being able to hang swimsuits or throw them in dryer and wash whatever the littler ones dropped on their clothes at dinner is nearly priceless to me!
> 
> With kids that love the pool - we'll be requesting the HH section when I'm able to book the resort, and then keeping my fingers crossed for the 30% offer!



As far as I know the items at Good's to Go are on the DDP.


----------



## chepic

I Run Long said:


> Wow - we'll be there 8/18-8/27.  Love running though I have to admit I haven't tried it in Florida's humidity!



Dave did the Marathon there 2 years ago and he is itching to do it again.  I love watching him run..  And will only really run if he is chasing me....



quirkymom said:


> What do you like about the Turtle Pond area?  We've never stayed on that side of OKW.



Love, love, love Turtle Pond area:  it is quiet, the views are great, it is not a far walk to the Hospitality area and gives us a reason to exercise a little, the pool is a fabulous quiet pool (better than the other resorts IMO), and the kids love that there is a small playground, tennis court, and snack area right near the room.  I personally don't like being in the HH area, too busy.


----------



## Meldev

Should I trust the recent pictures I see of the menu or Disney Dining's website in regards to food offered at restaurants?  I see nuggets online, but not in the pictures people post. 

May sound like a trivial question, but when you often grab a CS meal at your resort and you have some picky eaters, somethings just have to be there!

Thanks!


----------



## Meldev

Anyone book through Disney lately?  Is it about 11 months out that it's available?  The kind person I just spoke with at reservations said I'd be looking at Jan/Feb for next Oct booking - but I was thinking more like Nov!


----------



## Chuck S

I would trust Disney's online menu system, they _should_ be the most up to date...it is, after all, Disney's food service.  If you are wanting to book a cash reservation through Disney, you should be able to book most anytime.  But they may not have released the room pricing for next year, yet.

If using DVC Points, book at the 11 month mark.


----------



## amym2

Meldev said:


> I have been so excited to have time to actually plan our family's next Disney trip - but I've found the extra time has given me too much to consider! haha!
> 
> I'm currently booked for early next October in connecting rooms at CSR, but after some evaluation, I'm thinking our family (who loved POR) might love OKW....we have 4 kids (that will be ages 2 (almost 3) to 10 (almost 11).
> 
> With all the talk about the size of the rooms I think we'll fit just fine - we'll lose out on an extra bathroom, but the separate tub/shower helps when getting the kids ready.
> 
> Do you know if the CS restaurant stops are all on the DDP?  That's a deal breaker for us if they're not - I know the selections aren't like a food court, but as long as my kids can get chicken nuggets we'll be good!
> 
> I really like the idea of having some room to set things down and beyond that a WASHER/DRYER!!  Just being able to hang swimsuits or throw them in dryer and wash whatever the littler ones dropped on their clothes at dinner is nearly priceless to me!
> 
> With kids that love the pool - we'll be requesting the HH section when I'm able to book the resort, and then keeping my fingers crossed for the 30% offer!



We also stayed in the Turtle Pond area, in building 35, and we loved the location.  Unless you think you'll need frequent access to the CS place, if you can't get HH, just request Turtle Pond.

And as for the pool, make sure you try the "ice cream drop" activity at the main pool.  One person lays on the floor and the other tries to drop ice cream from waist level into the floor person's mouth.  It was a complete riot... and DD and I won (I was dropping ice cream onto her).  Also do the treasure hunt... we won a huge treasure chest full of goodies, including arcade cards.  Loved OKW!


----------



## OneMoreTry

Is there a bus directly from OKW to the Boardwalk or would we have to transfer?

If transfer, is it better to do that someplace like MK or to go to Downtown Disney?


----------



## Leleluvsdis

OneMoreTry said:


> Is there a bus directly from OKW to the Boardwalk or would we have to transfer?
> 
> If transfer, is it better to do that someplace like MK or to go to Downtown Disney?



There is no bus from a resort to another resort. When we did this, we took the boat to DTD and bus from there.


----------



## OKW Lover

You could also take a bus to DHS and then either boat or walk to BW.


----------



## OneMoreTry

OKW Lover said:
			
		

> You could also take a bus to DHS and then either boat or walk to BW.



great idea.


----------



## Meldev

amym2 said:


> We also stayed in the Turtle Pond area, in building 35, and we loved the location.  Unless you think you'll need frequent access to the CS place, if you can't get HH, just request Turtle Pond.
> 
> And as for the pool, make sure you try the "ice cream drop" activity at the main pool.  One person lays on the floor and the other tries to drop ice cream from waist level into the floor person's mouth.  It was a complete riot... and DD and I won (I was dropping ice cream onto her).  Also do the treasure hunt... we won a huge treasure chest full of goodies, including arcade cards.  Loved OKW!



Thank you so much ! I'm getting excited and looking forward to changing my reservation over to OKW!!


----------



## okw2012

OneMoreTry said:


> Is there a bus directly from OKW to the Boardwalk or would we have to transfer?
> 
> If transfer, is it better to do that someplace like MK or to go to Downtown Disney?



With the construction going on a DTD I would avoid that route. Go to HS then take the boat. Another option is to take a cab. Not very expensive. We did that to go to the Fantasia minigolf.


----------



## Meldev

Would love to see pics of the resort from this week if anyone is there - this is the week we plan to be there next year!


----------



## Holstar

Heya guys!

I hope that this is the right place but please feel free to redirect me if not!

We've just changed our accommodation from the Yacht Club to a two bedroom villa at OKW so that we can spread out a little bit more - so we're officially staying at OKW for two weeks from the 22nd of August 2014! Eeeeek! I'm so excited!

We're couldn't get anywhere near the HH, so I was just hoping that someone here would be able to give us some advice regarding where would be the best area to request?

We're a family of 5 - two adults and our three nieces, 15, 13 and 10 - so being close to the road isn't an issue. We're also heavy sleepers so being next to the bus stop doesn't really bother us either. But, at the same time, being far from the bus stop doesn't matter either, as we'll be driving to the parks every day.

We'd like to be closer to one of the smaller pools - I've heard some really nice things about Turtle Pond? And if possible, a water view would be amazing! 

We don't require a lift, and I'm probably going to request a top floor villa. We don't mind about the second door into the bathroom - in fact, we'd almost prefer if we could cut those bathrooms off and the girls will just use the bathroom in the second bedroom. 

Any advice or tips would very much be appreciated! I know everyone says this, but this really is a once in a lifetime holiday for us - I want it to be as special and perfect as possible for the girls :

xxx


----------



## dianeschlicht

Holstar said:


> Heya guys!
> 
> I hope that this is the right place but please feel free to redirect me if not!
> 
> We've just changed our accommodation from the Yacht Club to a two bedroom villa at OKW so that we can spread out a little bit more - so we're officially staying at OKW for two weeks from the 22nd of August 2014! Eeeeek! I'm so excited!  You will love the space at OKW!
> 
> We're couldn't get anywhere near the HH, so I was just hoping that someone here would be able to give us some advice regarding where would be the best area to request?  Staying at HH is highly overrated.  Our favorite is building 45 and 46 along the canal.  With children along, however, you might want to be near a pool or bus stop, so I would make those your requests.  Which building isn't as important as what you need.
> 
> We're a family of 5 - two adults and our three nieces, 15, 13 and 10 - so being close to the road isn't an issue. We're also heavy sleepers so being next to the bus stop doesn't really bother us either. But, at the same time, being far from the bus stop doesn't matter either, as we'll be driving to the parks every day.  Why do you want to drive?  It takes a lot more time than taking the bus in most cases.  OKW has excellent bus service, and we almost always take the bus to the parks.  We do occasionally drive to AK, since that bus stops at BB as well, and takes a lot longer.  For all other parks, the bus will be your best bet.
> 
> We'd like to be closer to one of the smaller pools - I've heard some really nice things about Turtle Pond? And if possible, a water view would be amazing! There are a couple of water views available at Turtle Pond.  I am not one who like that area though.  I do think that smaller pool would be nice for your group though, and many of the buildings there have golf course views.
> 
> We don't require a lift, and I'm probably going to request a top floor villa. We don't mind about the second door into the bathroom - in fact, we'd almost prefer if we could cut those bathrooms off and the girls will just use the bathroom in the second bedroom.  With 3 teens, you will be glad they have their own bathroom.  There really would be no reason for them to go all the way to the other side of the villa to enter your bathroom through the laundry room.
> 
> Any advice or tips would very much be appreciated! I know everyone says this, but this really is a once in a lifetime holiday for us - I want it to be as special and perfect as possible for the girls :
> 
> xxx



I'm going to comment and answer within the body of the quote using a different color.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I agree with Diane about the buses at OKW.  We had nothing but great buses all week when we were there last week.  I've never had a problem with buses at OKW.  We used them more than ever on this trip.  We only took the car to go to the store.  

Don't overlook breakfast or lunch at Olivia's.  We had breakfast there last week and it was totally delightful.


----------



## Holstar

dianeschlicht said:


> Staying at HH is highly overrated. Our favorite is building 45 and 46 along the canal. With children along, however, you might want to be near a pool or bus stop, so I would make those your requests. Which building isn't as important as what you need.



That's a fantastic point - thank you. I would imagine too that with so many requests specific buildings would make it difficult for staff. "near pool, with water views if possible" would be better!



dianeschlicht said:


> Why do you want to drive? It takes a lot more time than taking the bus in most cases. OKW has excellent bus service, and we almost always take the bus to the parks. We do occasionally drive to AK, since that bus stops at BB as well, and takes a lot longer. For all other parks, the bus will be your best bet.





Deb & Bill said:


> I agree with Diane about the buses at OKW.  We had nothing but great buses all week when we were there last week.  I've never had a problem with buses at OKW.  We used them more than ever on this trip.  We only took the car to go to the store.




Driving to the parks is a necessity at the moment. Our middle niece isn't very good with public transport, she has a number of medical issues - one of which being bladder control problems. Because he needs can be very sudden and pressing, using any form of transport which we can't control (such as a bus!) can be problematic! At least with a car, we can stop, turn around, and head to the nearest bathroom or quiet space ASAP - rather than hoping and praying that we get close to somewhere to a stop in the next few minutes.



dianeschlicht said:


> There are a couple of water views available at Turtle Pond. I am not one who like that area though. I do think that smaller pool would be nice for your group though, and many of the buildings there have golf course views.



A golf view would be equally nice! I just want someone pretty to look out on at the end of the day with a glass of wine!



Deb & Bill said:


> Don't overlook breakfast or lunch at Olivia's.  We had breakfast there last week and it was totally delightful.



We'll definitely be visiting Olivia's for lunch when we're at the resort having a pool day, and most likely for breakfast every couple of days! We've heard some really nice things!

xx


----------



## OKW Lover

Having a car at OKW is very convenient.  You park practically right outside your front door.  About the only place we don't drive to on property is the MK.


----------



## Fan of Figment

Just returned from our first DVC stay at OKW!  It was a beautiful resort.  Rented boats, swam, ate breakfast at Olivia's...we loved it!  We were on the first floor of building 62, so the HH area was just a short walk away.  Wish we were still there!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Fan of Figment said:


> Just returned from our first DVC stay at OKW!  It was a beautiful resort.  Rented boats, swam, ate breakfast at Olivia's...we loved it!  We were on the first floor of building 62, so the HH area was just a short walk away.  Wish we were still there!



We also were at OKW last week.  I'm not giving out our building or villa number because I'm not sharing.   It was perfect.  We had a golfer come up to us while we were on the porch and asked us the number because she wanted to stay in our villa.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Deb & Bill said:


> We also were at OKW last week.  I'm not giving out our building or villa number because I'm not sharing.   It was perfect.  We had a golfer come up to us while we were on the porch and asked us the number because she wanted to stay in our villa.



Last month was my first stay at OKW and we loved it.  Can you maybe tell us what area you were in and why it was so great?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Last month was my first stay at OKW and we loved it.  Can you maybe tell us what area you were in and why it was so great?



Nope, not telling.  I"m saving it for me.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Deb & Bill said:


> Nope, not telling.  I"m saving it for me.



Well ok then ... I'll just stick with my Turtle Pond area.


----------



## I Run Long

I love reading this thread.  We'll be staying at OKW in a 1 bedroom for the very first time.  My DH's daughter and her family are coming too and will have a 1 bedroom as well.  We are hoping for a villa with a canal view - I think that would be either bldgs 46 or 45?  Can anyone tell be about these bldgs.  Is there a quiet pool nearby?  How far in the bus stop?  Have to say none of us mind walking just want an idea of proximity.  Can't wait.  We are thinking of buying into the resale market and are hoping that OKW will be a good fit for us.  TIA.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I don't know if it's been reported but my studio this past week had the triple sheeting.  Everything was white except for a blue rectangular pillow with tan fringe on each bed.  The new bedding worked perfectly for me - not too heavy and not too warm.  It's bland and they could benefit with bed scarves for decoration but overall I think it's a good change.  

It was only a one night stay in 3832 in the Turtle Pond Area.  When I did online check in I started with requesting a high floor and canal view.  At check in I was told I received my request - high floor!  From the time of online check in to my travels which included cold weather in MN that wasn't exactly the one I had been hoping for any longer since my suitcase had some weight to it.  So I pulled items out of my suitcase and only took up the few items I needed that night.  

Here was the view from the balcony:













The next morning as I was sitting there all of a sudden tree branches started coming down - my pictures are of the trimmed up view.  

My other interesting bit was that my Magic Band I had for my move the next day to BCV did work to open the door at OKW.  That was a good bit of luck since I ran down to the car to grab something I forgot and did not bring either the magic band or my room key card.  But some CRO reservations prior to my getting this OKW studio via a waitlist meant I still had 2 magic bands in the car so I grabbed one of those and it opened the door too.  The extra bands turned out to be a good thing at BCV also since the band I had received specifically for that reservation - and that was the one they verified at my check in - was the only one that did not work to open the door there.  I did not have to bother trying to get it straightened out though which I was thankful for.  When I went to the TOTWL on Monday night I spoke with a woman who had already spent 4 hours getting their bands straightened out and working - almost correctly - on their rooms and for park entry.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I don't know if it's been reported but my studio this past week had the triple sheeting.  Everything was white except for a blue rectangular pillow with tan fringe on each bed.  The new bedding worked perfectly for me - not too heavy and not too warm.  It's bland and they could benefit with bed scarves for decoration but overall I think it's a good change. ...



We were there last week (left on Sunday, Oct 13) and we had the 100 pound bedspread.  (I could understand why the housekeepers did not change bedspreads between every guest.  Those things weigh a ton.)  Our king sized bed had a rectangular tan pillow on it, along with four standard sized pillows.  I wish they would change to king sized pillows instead of those tiny hard things.


----------



## Wenny

We checked in on Oct 12, checked out today, and had the bedspread.  It lived happily on the floor by the door to the patio the entire week.  Would have loved the new sheet system!


----------



## NJGoofy

Hi,

How big are the refrigerators in the studios.....Can you fit two half gallon milk containers....or would you be better off with just one....

I am going to have a delivery done by garden grocer.....and if possible we like to get two 1/2 gallon's....I  understand that a gallon would not fit.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deb & Bill

NJGoofy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How big are the refrigerators in the studios.....Can you fit two half gallon milk containers....or would you be better off with just one....
> 
> I am going to have a delivery done by garden grocer.....and if possible we like to get two 1/2 gallon's....I  understand that a gallon would not fit.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



A gallon should fit.  It's an undercounter style with a small freezer section.


----------



## bcuinohio

A DVC friend of mine booked us in OKW from 04/12 - 04/18.  Looking forward to staying there.  Subscribing.


----------



## Lucille1963

I'm over the moon excited to say that we just booked our first stay here!!  Once the idea of the trip was announced, my husband and I both agreed "I hope we can stay at Old Key West!"  We've heard such wonderful things.   I look forward to making my way through this huge thread. 

FWIW, we bought DVC in January 2007 and we've spent exactly ONE night on WDW property (BLT before a cruise) the rest of our points have been used out at Disneyland.


----------



## mlittig

I would so love it if Old Key West got rid of that heavy bedspread by the time I go again next April   I would love the new system triple sheeting


----------



## Firepath

Deb & Bill said:


> We were there last week (left on Sunday, Oct 13) and we had the 100 pound bedspread.  (I could understand why the housekeepers did not change bedspreads between every guest.  Those things weigh a ton.)  Our king sized bed had a rectangular tan pillow on it, along with four standard sized pillows.  I wish they would change to king sized pillows instead of those tiny hard things.



We too were there last week and had the bedspread. Folded up it fit nicely between the bench and the credenza and stayed there all week. I remembered reading somewhere that the pillows aren't really hard, they just feel that way because they are stuffed into really small pillowcases. So, I brought my own pillowcase and switched them out for our stay. Sure enough, the pillows weren't hard after all. They were actually quite comfy, but I agree that king sized pillows would make more sense on a king bed.


----------



## lovesdumbo

NJGoofy said:


> Hi,
> 
> How big are the refrigerators in the studios.....Can you fit two half gallon milk containers....or would you be better off with just one....
> 
> I am going to have a delivery done by garden grocer.....and if possible we like to get two 1/2 gallon's....I  understand that a gallon would not fit.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



The last time I checked the price of a 1/2 gallon of milk from Garden Grocer was about the same as it is at the resort.  Its one item that isn't way over priced at the resorts.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Do all studios and one bedroom villas at OKW connect to another villa or are there "dedicated" studios and 1bedroom villas with no connecting door to another villa?

My brother and family have a 1bedroom villa booked thru RCI  and DH & I have a studio booked (on DVC points) at the same time in December.

Wondering if we could request to connect.  Concerned that if there were a lot of "dedicated" 1bedroom and studios that there is no chance of being connected.


----------



## OKW Lover

NC State Tigger said:


> Do all studios and one bedroom villas at OKW connect to another villa or are there "dedicated" studios and 1bedroom villas with no connecting door to another villa?
> 
> My brother and family have a 1bedroom villa booked thru RCI  and DH & I have a studio booked (on DVC points) at the same time in December.
> 
> Wondering if we could request to connect.  Concerned that if there were a lot of "dedicated" 1bedroom and studios that there is no chance of being connected.



All the studios and 1BR units connect.  You could request to be connected but I suspect your chances of getting that to be very slim since what you are really asking for is a 2BR unit, which are pretty heavily booked.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

NC State Tigger said:


> Do all studios and one bedroom villas at OKW connect to another villa or are there "dedicated" studios and 1bedroom villas with no connecting door to another villa?
> 
> My brother and family have a 1bedroom villa booked thru RCI  and DH & I have a studio booked (on DVC points) at the same time in December.
> 
> Wondering if we could request to connect.  Concerned that if there were a lot of "dedicated" 1bedroom and studios that there is no chance of being connected.



I would put a call in and request anyway.  You left out details of when(exactly) you're going and for how long and those factors could make or break it.  Definitely worth a try have both resv #s handy . Good luck !


----------



## dianeschlicht

NC State Tigger said:


> Do all studios and one bedroom villas at OKW connect to another villa or are there "dedicated" studios and 1bedroom villas with no connecting door to another villa?
> 
> My brother and family have a 1bedroom villa booked thru RCI  and DH & I have a studio booked (on DVC points) at the same time in December.
> 
> Wondering if we could request to connect.  Concerned that if there were a lot of "dedicated" 1bedroom and studios that there is no chance of being connected.



As mentioned earlier, there are NO dedicated 1 bedrooms or studios.  All are locked off 2 bedroom units.  Since you are dealing with one RCI trade and one DVC reservation, I think it might be difficult to link, but as long as you both got on the line, I think I would at least TRY to do it.  The tricky part is December.  Because DVC units are pretty much booked solid the whole month of December, it might be something you need to wait until you get there to accomplish, and even then it's a  crap shoot.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained though is my moto, so it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## frisbeego

Firepath said:


> We too were there last week and had the bedspread. Folded up it fit nicely between the bench and the credenza and stayed there all week. I remembered reading somewhere that the pillows aren't really hard, they just feel that way because they are stuffed into really small pillowcases. So, I brought my own pillowcase and switched them out for our stay. Sure enough, the pillows weren't hard after all. They were actually quite comfy, but I agree that king sized pillows would make more sense on a king bed.



Interesting.  We were there Oct. 3-9 (building 38).  We had the triple sheeting.  No bedspread in sight.


----------



## Firepath

Maybe they are working their way through the different buildings or room types? We were in a 1 BD, building 14. I am looking forward to the triple sheeting.


----------



## momof2minnies

Ugh I hate triple sheeting-if you are a hot sleeper then what do you do? Always feels like sleeping in a puff- am I alone here?

Linda


----------



## Chuck S

momof2minnies said:


> Ugh I hate triple sheeting-if you are a hot sleeper then what do you do? Always feels like sleeping in a puff- am I alone here?
> 
> Linda



LOL I was thinking the opposite.  I was thinking of the cooler winter months when I would miss that that heavier bedspread.


----------



## momof2minnies

HAHA Chuck Im guessing you have never had hot flashes LOL!!!!!! Cant even describe the feeling- this will make it feel like a pressure cooker

Linda


----------



## annmarieda

I have what seems to be a recurring question.. So I apologize.   I am just getting so excited for our first stay at OKW.  We will be there at the beginning of January.  We are booked in a non hh 1brm.  I think I am wanting too much.  I like convenience to quiet pool and bus... But also would like water view (am I wrong in thinking that unlike other resorts... Water view is not a room category?).   So what would be your request if you were me?  Request a specific building?  We won't have a car (or at least most likely won't) so not having to walk terribly far to the bus is important.

And view wise.. Are there views of the parking lot?   That would be something I would want to avoid.

TIA


----------



## OKW Lover

annmarieda said:


> I have what seems to be a recurring question.. So I apologize.   I am just getting so excited for our first stay at OKW.  We will be there at the beginning of January.  We are booked in a non hh 1brm.  I think I am wanting too much.  I like convenience to quiet pool and bus... But also would like water view (am I wrong in thinking that unlike other resorts... Water view is not a room category?).   So what would be your request if you were me?  Request a specific building?  We won't have a car (or at least most likely won't) so not having to walk terribly far to the bus is important.
> 
> And view wise.. Are there views of the parking lot?   That would be something I would want to avoid.
> 
> TIA



There are no parking lot views.  All the units look over either the golf course, a wooded area or some water feature.  

If you want a "water view" just put that in your request.


----------



## micksn

We were in building 18, opposite a bus stop and 2 buildings up from quiet pool with short walk to HH. We had this view!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

momof2minnies said:


> Ugh I hate triple sheeting-if you are a hot sleeper then what do you do? Always feels like sleeping in a puff- am I alone here?
> 
> Linda



I'm not quite understanding the description?  Sleeping in a puff?  Are you thinking of a covered comforter?  With the triple sheeting you'll still have 2 layers of sheets and a blanket to push off.


----------



## I Run Long

annmarieda said:


> I have what seems to be a recurring question.. So I apologize.   I am just getting so excited for our first stay at OKW.  We will be there at the beginning of January.  We are booked in a non hh 1brm.  I think I am wanting too much.  I like convenience to quiet pool and bus... But also would like water view (am I wrong in thinking that unlike other resorts... Water view is not a room category?).   So what would be your request if you were me?  Request a specific building?  We won't have a car (or at least most likely won't) so not having to walk terribly far to the bus is important.
> 
> And view wise.. Are there views of the parking lot?   That would be something I would want to avoid.
> 
> TIA



We are wanting a water view, well more specifically a canal view, and am thinking bldgs 46 and 45.  Just wondering how far they are from the nearest bus stop (we won't have a car) and the nearest pool?


----------



## Chuck S

annmarieda said:


> I have what seems to be a recurring question.. So I apologize.   I am just getting so excited for our first stay at OKW.  We will be there at the beginning of January.  We are booked in a non hh 1brm.  I think I am wanting too much.  I like convenience to quiet pool and bus... But also would like water view (am I wrong in thinking that unlike other resorts... Water view is not a room category?).   So what would be your request if you were me?  Request a specific building?  We won't have a car (or at least most likely won't) so not having to walk terribly far to the bus is important.
> 
> And view wise.. Are there views of the parking lot?   That would be something I would want to avoid.
> 
> TIA



Bldg 35 would be a good choice for a water view, close to bus and Turtle Pond quiet pool.


----------



## Chuck S

I Run Long said:


> We are wanting a water view, well more specifically a canal view, and am thinking bldgs 46 and 45.  Just wondering how far they are from the nearest bus stop (we won't have a car) and the nearest pool?



Bldg 55 is also canal view and right next door to a quiet pool, and not too far from the South Point bus stop. 45 and 46 are also good choices.


----------



## PrincessMommy09

Just returned from our first stay at OKW.  Thought the resort was beautiful.  We were in building 28.  Close to a bus stop and a quick walk to HH.  

The bad part was our room had a horrible smoke smell.  We were told the resort was full and they could fix it with an "ion machine".  After 4 days of calling, the room still smelled.  We were tired of calling, so we gave up. We spoke with managers from several different areas (duty, front desk, housekeeping), and no one bothered to call us back and see if the situation was resolved. We arrived home yesterday to find that everything we had with us came home smelling like smoke.  I spent all day yesterday rewashing all the clothes I had washed all week long and febreezing anything that couldn't go in the washer.

We also had an error at checkout.  We wanted to use gift cards first and pay the remaining balance with a credit card.  Dh went to the front desk the night before checkout to apply the giftcards.  The person at the front desk applied 3 giftcards and declared us to be at a $0 balance.  Dh insisted that it couldn't be correct, but she assured us that we were now at $0 balance. We thought maybe they gave us a credit of some kind for the smell in the room. We sent my mom to check out on the last day while we were in the parks.  She once again tried to get the gift cards applied and was told that we had  $50 statement credit that would be mailed to us.  What ended up happening was the first person applied 2 giftcards, charged the rest to my credit card , then applied a 3rd gift card (which then gave us a credit).

The front desk issue is not a big deal because we can use the gift cards online or for our next trip, but I would like to contact someone about the room issue.  After looking around on the boards and talking to some people, I now believe that it used to be a smoking room and has always smelled this way (as opposed to someone near by smoking as I was lead to believe).  This should be a known problem with the room, and we should have been moved the first night (to another resort if necessary).  Who should I call/email?


----------



## Chuck S

PrincessMommy09 said:


> The bad part was our room had a horrible smoke smell.  We were told the resort was full and they could fix it with an "ion machine".  After 4 days of calling, the room still smelled.  We were tired of calling, so we gave up. We spoke with managers from several different areas (duty, front desk, housekeeping),  After looking around on the boards and talking to some people, I now believe that it used to be a smoking room and has always smelled this way (as opposed to someone near by smoking as I was lead to believe).  This should be a known problem with the room, and we should have been moved the first night (to another resort if necessary).  Who should I call/email?



Smoke smell would no longer be lingering from when smoking was allowed, even if bldg 28 has been a smoking room. And I don't think it was, as we stayed there once.  The rooms were completely gutted, refurbished, recarpeted and repainted after that time.  The beds were replaced, couches and chairs recovered, new drapes/window treatments, any wooden items kept like tables, kitchen chairs and so forth were repainted too. I think all the WDW hotels went smoke-free in the rooms in 2007.

It has to have been something recent that caused the odor.  A strong odor would not linger for 6 years.


----------



## I Run Long

Chuck S said:


> Bldg 55 is also canal view and right next door to a quiet pool, and not too far from the South Point bus stop. 45 and 46 are also good choices.



Thanks Chuck!  Can't wait until we're there.


----------



## mxkris

Hi! Gunna be staying here for the first time in February!! Just a regular deluxe room. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me where they're located so I know the best location to request?! First deluxe stay ever! Really excited!


----------



## PrincessMommy09

Chuck S said:


> Smoke smell would no longer be lingering from when smoking was allowed, even if bldg 28 has been a smoking room. And I don't think it was, as we stayed there once.  The rooms were completely gutted, refurbished, recarpeted and repainted after that time.  The beds were replaced, couches and chairs recovered, new drapes/window treatments, any wooden items kept like tables, kitchen chairs and so forth were repainted too. I think all the WDW hotels went smoke-free in the rooms in 2007.
> 
> It has to have been something recent that caused the odor.  A strong odor would not linger for 6 years.



The majority of the smell was in the master bedroom/bathroom area. I thought I read on here that the tile was not replaced. Smoke smell absolutely lingers for a long time.

Regardless if the smell was new or old, a manager should have checked back to see if the problem was solved. I should not have had to continue to seek out different managers and spend half of my vacation trying to get a problem solved.


----------



## PrincessMommy09

I Run Long said:


> We are wanting a water view, well more specifically a canal view, and am thinking bldgs 46 and 45.  Just wondering how far they are from the nearest bus stop (we won't have a car) and the nearest pool?



I requested canal view hoping for 45/46. We were in 28. Technically it was a canal view if you walked out in the parking lot, you could see the canal across the street. the location actually ended up being great. Golf view from the back, one building from the bus stop, quick walk to hospitality house.


----------



## Deb & Bill

PrincessMommy09 said:


> The majority of the smell was in the master bedroom/bathroom area. I thought I read on here that the tile was not replaced. Smoke smell absolutely lingers for a long time.
> 
> Regardless if the smell was new or old, a manager should have checked back to see if the problem was solved. I should not have had to continue to seek out different managers and spend half of my vacation trying to get a problem solved.



It may have come in via a vent from the smoking area or someone smoking illegally in their villa.  Smoke would not stay on hard surfaces.  



			
				mxkris said:
			
		

> Hi! Gunna be staying here for the first time in February!! Just a regular deluxe room. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me where they're located so I know the best location to request?! First deluxe stay ever! Really excited!



OKW doesn't have "regular deluxe rooms".  It is all timeshare villas of various sizes.  Do you have a studio villa reserved?  That would have two queen beds.  They are usually located at the ends of the buildings.  So they are all over the resort.


----------



## I Run Long

PrincessMommy09 said:


> I requested canal view hoping for 45/46. We were in 28. Technically it was a canal view if you walked out in the parking lot, you could see the canal across the street. the location actually ended up being great. Golf view from the back, one building from the bus stop, quick walk to hospitality house.




Too funny.  I suppose if I have to, I'll make the trek across the parking lot for my canal view.


----------



## mxkris

Yeah sorry that's what I meant, a studio villa. The ones with the two queen beds. Any suggestions on a good are to request?!


----------



## Chuck S

mxkris said:


> Yeah sorry that's what I meant, a studio villa. The ones with the two queen beds. Any suggestions on a good are to request?!



Every building at OKW has studios.  As other have said, they are usually on the ends of the building, though the "U" shaped buildings do have studios near the crossbar of the "U"

As far as location...well pretty much a studio is a studio is a studio at OKW.  It just depends upon what you want to be near.  Near Hospitality House (the main check-in area) is a booking category, so unless you have that booked you will probably not be in bldg 11 to 14 or 23 to 26.  If you want to be near a quiet pool, and a bus stop, the Turtle Pond area is nice,  I usually like buildings 30 to 35, they are far enough from the pool to be a little quieter when there are a lot of people in the pool area.

If you want to be near the check-in area, but are not booked into that category, you can still place a request.  There are still some reasonably close locations that are not in the dedicated booking category.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

are there taxis outside OKW like at the non-DVC resorts?  Starting to consider our possible adrs (very early I know but too excited to wait LOL) and a taxi for some resort reservations is a must as we don't drive (very happy to walk from one end of the resort to the other - we love a nice walk gives us an excuse to over-eat)


----------



## OKW Lover

There aren't that many taxis hanging around OKW as the other resorts.  However, you can call one for you and they will be there very quickly.  And yes, they will come to your building.


----------



## mxkris

Is there an OKW picture thread?!


----------



## linco711

chocolateMinnie said:


> are there taxis outside OKW like at the non-DVC resorts?  Starting to consider our possible adrs (very early I know but too excited to wait LOL) and a taxi for some resort reservations is a must as we don't drive (very happy to walk from one end of the resort to the other - we love a nice walk gives us an excuse to over-eat)



There are many bus stops all over old key west and buses  that continuously circle the resort, so no need to walk unless you want too


----------



## Deb & Bill

mxkris said:


> Is there an OKW picture thread?!



Look at the top of the page and find Photos.  Click on that and it should take you to various photos of the parks and resorts.


----------



## momof2minnies

We have been to OKW many many times and love it.We are booked this January with points rented from a friend.I asked for HH area but none was available. I know the member has to deal with any part of the reservation now but when we check in can I attempt to see if it is available? I do not want to end up in south point???

Short of driving her crazy what can I do?


TIA Linda


----------



## Chuck S

momof2minnies said:


> We have been to OKW many many times and love it.We are booked this January with points rented from a friend.I asked for HH area but none was available. I know the member has to deal with any part of the reservation now but when we check in can I attempt to see if it is available? I do not want to end up in south point???
> 
> Short of driving her crazy what can I do?
> 
> 
> TIA Linda



Please do NOT attempt to change dedicated room booking categories at check-in, even if there happens to be a room available.  It requires the front desk to cancel and rebook your reservation.  Since the front desk has limited access to DVC Member point accounts what likely wold happen is that the points used for the original reservation would be thrown into holding status, and new points (or even borrowed points) used to book the new reservation.  It can really mess up your friends points.


----------



## okw2012

chocolateMinnie said:


> are there taxis outside OKW like at the non-DVC resorts?  Starting to consider our possible adrs (very early I know but too excited to wait LOL) and a taxi for some resort reservations is a must as we don't drive (very happy to walk from one end of the resort to the other - we love a nice walk gives us an excuse to over-eat)



You can ask front desk to send a taxi to your door. They will be there fast. You can also make a reservation. We do that when we want to go bright and early to a non Disney park.

Although bus service is very good to all four parks, I find it more convenient to take a cab to the Epcot resorts. For Downtown Disney, I suggest taking the boat.


----------



## Chuck S

okw2012 said:


> For Downtown Disney, I suggest taking the boat.



  Especially with the parking lots getting torn up, traffic even for the Disney buses would be a mess.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

okw2012 said:


> You can ask front desk to send a taxi to your door. They will be there fast. You can also make a reservation. We do that when we want to go bright and early to a non Disney park.
> 
> Although bus service is very good to all four parks, I find it more convenient to take a cab to the Epcot resorts. For Downtown Disney, I suggest taking the boat.



thanks we don't mind waiting for the bus (we are used to it in England  ) but if we make a breakfast adr at another resort we generally grab a taxi so that is great advice.


Chuck S said:


> Especially with the parking lots getting torn up, traffic even for the Disney buses would be a mess.



I keep forgetting about the boat transport to DTD so I will keep that in mind Thank you.


----------



## Deb & Bill

momof2minnies said:


> We have been to OKW many many times and love it.We are booked this January with points rented from a friend.I asked for HH area but none was available. I know the member has to deal with any part of the reservation now but when we check in can I attempt to see if it is available? I do not want to end up in south point???
> 
> Short of driving her crazy what can I do?
> 
> 
> TIA Linda



Just grab any bus from where you are to get to the HH area.  Every bus will stop there last.  Then walk over to Peninsular Road stop and catch a bus back to your area.  

I agree with Chuck because cancelling and rebooking is not that easy.  Just learn to book closer to 11 months out if you really want HHarea.


----------



## bcuinohio

A friend of mine sold me some of his points and reserved us a unit in OKW for the week before Easter.  The reservation is for a studio.  It says near Hospitality House.  Is this a good location? 

I know the week before Easter is going to be busy but we are going to see my son's high school marching band play at WDW.


----------



## MarkyMouse

bcuinohio said:


> A friend of mine sold me some of his points and reserved us a unit in OKW for the week before Easter.  The reservation is for a studio.  It says near Hospitality House.  Is this a good location?  I know the week before Easter is going to be busy but we are going to see my son's high school marching band play at WDW.



Hospitality house is generally the most sought after.


----------



## bcuinohio

MarkyMouse said:


> Hospitality house is generally the most sought after.



Does that mean I will get a unit near the Hospitality House or is it just a request?


----------



## Chuck S

bcuinohio said:


> Does that mean I will get a unit near the Hospitality House or is it just a request?



Hospitality House is a booking category, much like Savannah View at AKV.  You should be placed in bldgs 11 to 14 or 23 to 26.  If they happened to have somehow overbooked the category or have maintenance issues, they sometimes use the 60s buildings or 27 to 29 as overflow.


----------



## MarkyMouse

It's probably what was requested. But we usually have always gotten what we've wanted.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MarkyMouse said:


> Hospitality house is generally the most sought after.



Not for us.  That would be my least favorite location at OKW.  I'm glad I don't have to worry about getting it.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

So far there are NO bad locations at OKW.  It's vacation at WDW how can there be


----------



## LoveMickey

We are staying OKW in December, have stayed there numerous times.

We have always had Hospitality House location.  But it is not available this trip.  

DH loves the suitcase.   Where's the best room location for us that is not HH?

We will have a car, but not planning on using it after dark, so will take bus transportation back from the parks each night.  

Thanks


----------



## momof2minnies

Can someone tell me if the coffee pots at OKW are the same Mr Coffee type multiple cup style?

Thanks Linda


----------



## Chuck S

momof2minnies said:


> Can someone tell me if the coffee pots at OKW are the same Mr Coffee type multiple cup style?
> 
> Thanks Linda



Yes, they are.  At least they were last June.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

I have another dumb question please - do the studios have a phone in them?


----------



## OKW Lover

chocolateMinnie said:


> I have another dumb question please - do the studios have a phone in them?



Yes they do


----------



## chocolateMinnie

OKW Lover said:


> Yes they do



wow that was quick, thank you very much


----------



## minniqt7

We were at OKW 20-26th.. First time at the beautiful resort in a GV. I have to tell you they are fabulous!!!! Adult kids called it the mansion!!! Resort is wonderful, all CM great, bus service was good all week. BLDG 15.  We loved the pool and all the palm trees. Felt like we were on an island!!!!! We had great food and drinks from the Gurgling Suitcase(Turtle crawls) Goods to go and loved Olivias for lunch!!! We will  return again!!!!!Home resorts are SSR and AK which we love but I think we have found a new resort to love also!!!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

minniqt7 said:


> We were at OKW 20-26th.. First time at the beautiful resort in a GV. I have to tell you they are fabulous!!!! Adult kids called it the mansion!!! Resort is wonderful, all CM great, bus service was good all week. BLDG 15.  We loved the pool and all the palm trees. Felt like we were on an island!!!!! We had great food and drinks from the Gurgling Suitcase(Turtle crawls) Goods to go and loved Olivias for lunch!!! We will  return again!!!!!Home resorts are SSR and AK which we love but I think we have found a new resort to love also!!!!



WOW make me jealous why don't ya !!!  Glad you enjoyed MY home resort. Your post makes me think I should be there in Dec instead of BLT and BWV.  Oh well I want to try them all eventually.  Ever done a GV in SSR ? If so compare them to OKW please.


----------



## dianeschlicht

minniqt7 said:


> We were at OKW 20-26th.. First time at the beautiful resort in a GV. I have to tell you they are fabulous!!!! Adult kids called it the mansion!!! Resort is wonderful, all CM great, bus service was good all week. BLDG 15.  We loved the pool and all the palm trees. Felt like we were on an island!!!!! We had great food and drinks from the Gurgling Suitcase(Turtle crawls) Goods to go and loved Olivias for lunch!!! We will  return again!!!!!Home resorts are SSR and AK which we love but I think we have found a new resort to love also!!!!


That's our favorite GV building!!!!  Love the location for buses too.  You can check out the situation when you leave the room, and if you see your bus heading toward Miller's Road, if you walk to HH, you'll be there in time to board that same bus.  If you don't see a bus you can walk either to HH or Miller's for the next bus.  LOVE that location.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We were in Bldg 15, too, for our GV stay two years ago.  I liked sitting on the porch watching the golfers.


----------



## momof2minnies

Chuck S said:


> Yes, they are.  At least they were last June.



Thank you for the quick reply

Linda


----------



## minniqt7

Diane- we mastered that bus trick after the second day!!! It was great--usually  ran to HH to get the bus that passed us at Millers Road  And it was cool watching the golfers tee off right outside our back deck!!! It was a great location. We felt very lucky to get it!!!!!!


----------



## okw2012

LoveMickey said:


> We are staying OKW in December, have stayed there numerous times.
> 
> We have always had Hospitality House location.  But it is not available this trip.
> 
> DH loves the suitcase.   Where's the best room location for us that is not HH?
> 
> We will have a car, but not planning on using it after dark, so will take bus transportation back from the parks each night.
> 
> Thanks



Ask for Peninsular road. First bus stop when coming back from the parks, and within easy walking distance (even for small kids) of HH.


----------



## 88golf88

Can someone "rank" the bus stops by area of the resort? Picked up/dropped off first/last? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck S

88golf88 said:


> Can someone "rank" the bus stops by area of the resort? Picked up/dropped off first/last?
> 
> Thanks!!



While it occasionally varies because of road construction and maintnance, the normal order is:

1) Peninsular Road
2) South Point
3) Old Turtle Pond Rd.
4) Miller's Road
5) North Cove Rd. (Hospitality House)


----------



## okw2012

Chuck S said:


> While it occasionally varies because of road construction and maintnance, the normal order is:
> 
> 1) Peninsular Road
> 2) South Point
> 3) Old Turtle Pond Rd.
> 4) Miller's Road
> 5) North Cove Rd. (Hospitality House)



I think the internal OKW shuttle and the DD/typhoon lagoon differ from that order. I am pretty sure they hit HH right after old turtle pond for some reason.


----------



## 88golf88

Chuck S said:


> While it occasionally varies because of road construction and maintnance, the normal order is:  1) Peninsular Road 2) South Point 3) Old Turtle Pond Rd. 4) Miller's Road 5) North Cove Rd. (Hospitality House)


Thank you


----------



## LoveMickey

okw2012 said:


> Ask for Peninsular road. First bus stop when coming back from the parks, and within easy walking distance (even for small kids) of HH.



Thank you very much


----------



## dianeschlicht

okw2012 said:


> I think the internal OKW shuttle and the DD/typhoon lagoon differ from that order. I am pretty sure they hit HH right after old turtle pond for some reason.



No, the internal stops at HH twice.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Booked a last minute night in an OKW 1bd and enjoyed the last Food and Wine week-end!  We ended up in building #52 South Point.  Villa was in good condition, clean!  In 30+ trips the only other time we ended up on South Point was in a GV #53.

We've got a GV booked for Feb, we've stayed in ones in building #15(twice), #43, #53.
Has anyone stayed in a GV in buildings # 22 or #16?  Thought maybe we'd request something different, since in Feb, us Floridian's won't be in the pool! Burrr!


----------



## RookieMouse

We've never stayed at OKW personally - our home resort is BLT - but for March Break 2012, we booked a 2-BR near the HH for my sister-in-law and her two daughters, plus her cousin and her aunt. They really enjoyed it, despite totally avoiding the parks (it was a "lay by the pool and shop at DTD" girls only type of trip.)

Now we just booked a 1-BR near the HH for my sister and her hubby for April 27-May 4.  They will likely do the parks (it will be their first trip to WDW) but I think they are looking forward to having the opportunity to cook and do laundry if they want.


----------



## glaserjm

We just returned from another great 8 nights at OKW in a ground-floor studio in building 53. It was our 2nd time in that building and we really love it, although I'd probably prefer the studio on the opposite side of the building as ours was right behind the bus stop.

We love the South Point pool, being the 2nd bus stop on the way in and the accessibility to the walking trail. We had a semi foliage/golf course view and although we had a family next door to us, we rarely heard them except for the initial "where does this door go" when they first got into their villa. All the staff was nice as always and although we had TONS of MagicBand issues, it had nothing to do w/ the folks at OKW.

I will have to say that the only downer was that our OKW car magnet with the old logo (Mickey as captain) was stolen off of our car in the parking lot on our last night. I just don't understand how you can afford to stay at a deluxe villa resort but then steal a $12 car magnet (although I can't say I understand stealing in general). Needless to say it was a bummer of a way to end our trip, especially as they no longer make that magnet so we couldn't even get a replacement!

We won't be back to OKW until next October  but we'll definitely visit the Suitcase on our March trip when we camp at FW.


----------



## SpringBreak

We're looking at staying at OKW in a one bedroom next March. We've never stayed at a DVC property before and we will be paying cash. My mom will travel with us, so we need a unit that sleeps 5.  While the theming is subtle, I like the mature foliage.  I imagine that the tropical ambiance would be most welcome in March.

I want to hit the book button.  But it seems every day, a negative review pops up on tripadvisor complaining about the villas' lack of cleanliness or state of disrepair.  If there's anything I require, it's cleanliness.  I can overlook many things, but not that.  I am especially particular if I've paid a lot of money. Heck, I just stayed in a (relatively) inexpensive Hampton Inn on business and my room was so clean it sparkled. 

So I guess I'm asking, what is the overall condition of the villas? Have you ever been disappointed with their condition?  What did you do about it to salvage the situation.


----------



## Chuck S

SpringBreak said:


> We're looking at staying at OKW in a one bedroom next March. We've never stayed at a DVC property before and we will be paying cash. My mom will travel with us, so we need a unit that sleeps 5.  While the theming is subtle, I like the mature foliage.  I imagine that the tropical ambiance would be most welcome in March.
> 
> I want to hit the book button.  But it seems every day, a negative review pops up on tripadvisor complaining about the villas' lack of cleanliness or state of disrepair.  If there's anything I require, it's cleanliness.  I can overlook many things, but not that.  I am especially particular if I've paid a lot of money. Heck, I just stayed in a (relatively) inexpensive Hampton Inn on business and my room was so clean it sparkled.
> 
> So I guess I'm asking, what is the overall condition of the villas? Have you ever been disappointed with their condition?  What did you do about it to salvage the situation.



I'm here now, in a studio (you'd need a minimum of a 1 bedroom with 5) and my room was spoteless.  The only maintenance issue is a minor almost hairline crack in the bathroom sink/counter.  Certainly not an issue worth replacing the entire sink at this time (it is a one piece molded sink/countertop).  The beige carpet is starting to show some minor wear in the high traffic areas, but it a 2-3 years old by now.


----------



## SpringBreak

Thanks, Chuck.  Good to know!


----------



## drcoulsey

_I'm planning our next family vacation (7 adults, 7 grandkids) and will need a GV and a studio this time.  We will be using the DME and won't have a car so HH seems to be best location to be close to the pool, Olivia's, etc.  Is there a GV in every building? _


----------



## BEASLYBOO

SpringBreak said:


> So I guess I'm asking, what is the overall condition of the villas? Have you ever been disappointed with their condition?  What did you do about it to salvage the situation.


 There are horror stories about every resort but OKW seems to get picked on the most, I think much of it has to do with theming.  I've had in the neighborhood of 30 stays at OKW, 98% of them in a 2bd and I've never had issues that would make me feel as though I needed entervention of any kind to "salvage" the situation.  I had a toilet leak, fixed within the time we were at the park.  We encounter some wear and tear but just as Chuck said, it's to be expected not only at OKW but at any DVC/timeshare resort!  Nothing can stay brand spanking new for long and un-like the hotels and the inns, they are timeshares so the refurbs don't happen as often.

I was at OKW just this past saturday in a 1 bd, building 53 and it was in very good condition, clean and fresh smelling!


----------



## SpringBreak

Hmmm.  I guess there are trade offs (as with everything in life).  DVCs may have more space and more homey amenities than the inns, but at a cost of less rigorous maintenance?

That's certainly something to think about.  I'm thinking I will book OKW for the four nights that my mom is staying with us and then a couple more somewhere else such as WL or AKL.  That way, we can experience both and see which we prefer.  On the other hand, a move mid-stay takes some effort.  Perhaps we will just relax and stay the whole time at OKW....

Choices choices


----------



## BEASLYBOO

SpringBreak said:


> That's certainly something to think about.  I'm thinking I will book OKW for the four nights that my mom is staying with us and then a couple more somewhere else such as WL or AKL.  That way, we can experience both and see which we prefer.  On the other hand, a move mid-stay takes some effort.  Perhaps we will just relax and stay the whole time at OKW....
> 
> Choices choices


Gosh I know, and to make things even harder on you, as much as I love OKW, and as much as I really didn't care for Jambo (AKV), we really, really enjoy Kidani (AKV) villas!  They have a smaller living space footprint than OKW but they are lovely, have an extra bath and it's a beautiful resort!  Good luck!


----------



## cbtengwife

Can someone tell me about laundry facilities at OKW?  How many washers/dryers in each location? Cost? Any tips on best time to use laundry?
Thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

cbtengwife said:


> Can someone tell me about laundry facilities at OKW?  How many washers/dryers in each location? Cost? Any tips on best time to use laundry?
> Thanks



The 1BR, 2BR and Grand Villa's all have their own full size machines in the unit.  There are no laundry facilities in the studio units but you can use the free machines near each of the pools.


----------



## cbtengwife

OKW Lover said:


> The 1BR, 2BR and Grand Villa's all have their own full size machines in the unit.  There are no laundry facilities in the studio units but you can use the free machines near each of the pools.



We are in a studio and know that they don't have washer/dryer in unit.  Trying to get info about the laundry facilities to determine if we want to pack enough for 9 days or use the facilities.


----------



## Deb & Bill

cbtengwife said:


> We are in a studio and know that they don't have washer/dryer in unit.  Trying to get info about the laundry facilities to determine if we want to pack enough for 9 days or use the facilities.



At OKW, the laundry rooms are located at the pools.  You will need your room key to open the door.  There are about two or three washers and similar dryers at each location.


----------



## Bunless

I've been looking at menus for places we haven't eaten yet, and are thinking about going to Boatwrights in Port Orleans. What's the best way to get there from OKW? We won't have a car.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Bunless said:


> I've been looking at menus for places we haven't eaten yet, and are thinking about going to Boatwrights in Port Orleans. What's the best way to get there from OKW? We won't have a car.



That's a new request!  If I wanted to go to Boatwright's, I'd probably change my mind and eat somewhere better.    Seriously though, I think you can take a boat to DTD and then another to PO.  Or...You can always take a bus somewhere and transfer to the PO bus.  Frankly, I think it would take a LONG time to do that.  Seems strange when it's probably a walkable distance, but no way to walk it.


----------



## Chuck S

Bunless said:


> I've been looking at menus for places we haven't eaten yet, and are thinking about going to Boatwrights in Port Orleans. What's the best way to get there from OKW? We won't have a car.



Rather than trying to get to Port Orleans (you'd need to bus or boat to DTD and then bus or boat to Port Orleans) I'd pick a place at Downtown Disney.  The bowling alley is pretty good and fun, and I finally tried Bongo's, which I liked...but I did Bongos during the week when they didn't have the live music.  Live music is usually too loud for me to enjoy with a meal.


----------



## okw2012

Bunless said:


> I've been looking at menus for places we haven't eaten yet, and are thinking about going to Boatwrights in Port Orleans. What's the best way to get there from OKW? We won't have a car.



Just call a cab! Rates are quite reasonable and they will pick you up and drop you off at your door. You can ask front desk for the phone number. I suggest making a reservation for the cab so that you don't have to wait.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Or dine at Boatwrights after you leave a park.  So take the POR bus from the park.  But then you'd have to take the boat to DTD and catch the bus or boat to OKW from there.


----------



## Bunless

dianeschlicht said:


> That's a new request!  If I wanted to go to Boatwright's, I'd probably change my mind and eat somewhere better.    Seriously though, I think you can take a boat to DTD and then another to PO.  Or...You can always take a bus somewhere and transfer to the PO bus.  Frankly, I think it would take a LONG time to do that.  Seems strange when it's probably a walkable distance, but no way to walk it.



Lol, after so many trips, just trying to find a new place to eat. In addition, we are there 12/25-28, so trying to find places that might be a bit less intense than Downtown Disney. 

I was hoping that there might be a path to walk, looking at the distance between the two, it seems like it would be a quick walk, but instead probably an hour or more to get there by boat or bus so a cab it is!



Chuck S said:


> Rather than trying to get to Port Orleans (you'd need to bus or boat to DTD and then bus or boat to Port Orleans) I'd pick a place at Downtown Disney.  The bowling alley is pretty good and fun, and I finally tried Bongo's, which I liked...but I did Bongos during the week when they didn't have the live music.  Live music is usually too loud for me to enjoy with a meal.



Actually, live music at Bongo's sounds like a good time for us.  It's just navigating the actual Downtown Disney during that time of year. We are going to Raglan Road on Christmas Day, it's become a tradition for us.



Deb & Bill said:


> Or dine at Boatwrights after you leave a park.  So take the POR bus from the park.  But then you'd have to take the boat to DTD and catch the bus or boat to OKW from there.



Great idea, except we are just doing the resort this time around, no parks.

Thank you all so much!  I think a cab is the way to go.


----------



## Lucille1963

Silly question, are bathrobes supplied in the rooms?  How many (if any) for a 2BR?


----------



## Chuck S

Lucille1963 said:


> Silly question, are bathrobes supplied in the rooms?  How many (if any) for a 2BR?



No, OKW does not provide bath robes.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lucille1963 said:


> Silly question, are bathrobes supplied in the rooms?  How many (if any) for a 2BR?



None are provided at OKW.


----------



## 88golf88

Just returned from our first stay at OKW...I have to say that I went in with a few concerns especially the bus stops and the overall size of the resort. I am happy to say that these confers were completely baseless as the busses were fantastic (and we have gotten used to driving to most parks and downtown Disney, but chose to bus this trip). The overall layout of the resort was fantastic, completely different feel from any other property that we have stayed on, either DVC or non DVC. 

The one thing I was confident in going in, was the quality of the room. This is where the disappointment came. The room wasn't the "call mouse keeping as soon as you walk in disgusting", but we just kept finding things around the room as we got settled and in the following days. Crushed up Reece's Cups under the kitchen table, used hand soap under the shelf in the bathroom, used shampoo bottles on the shelf, clothes tags and a sock in the drawers, things like that. 

This was our 7th DVC stay as I am pretty sure that this is the first complaint I have gone to the front desk with. And it was just a casual ask if they could possibly clean our room a day earlier that they were supposed to and the front desk said that they absolutely would make sure mouse keeping got the message. (In retrospect, I wish I would have called mouse keeping myself), but needless to say they didn't come to the room to take care it it. By now we had picked up most of the garbage ourselves, but it was just the principle of the idea at that point.

Anyways, we loved the resort and will definitely be back. My parents stayed 2 buildings down from us and their room was spotless and gorgeous. I do say that we loved the Miller Road area and will request the same location on our next trip!! Can't wait to return, hopefully just to a cleaner room!!


----------



## georgiasmom

Is there an 'official' thread for this resort? I am staying in a grand villa after a 7 day Fantasy cruise in January. It's my first time here. We generally stay at either Beach Club or Bay Lake Tower. I am looking for info re: photos, esp grand villa and pools, walking/boat times to Downtown Disney and other activities at the resort.

Thanks!

A


----------



## Chuck S

This is the "official"  thread.

Walking distance to DtD Westside from Bldg 55 (where the path begins) is just under 1 mile.

The 3 quiet pools are all about 4 1/2 feet deep at their deepest point.  All have a small play area for kids and a hot tub.  The Turtle Pond quiet pool also has the Turtle Shack, a small counter service stand (pre-made items) and beverage refill station.

The main pool near the check-in area has the better counter service, with burgers and so forth, hot tub, small sauna (built into the light house) and the sand castle pool slide.  There are also movie shown outdoor at night, weather permitting.


----------



## cbtengwife

Have couple questions on towel service.  Does the 4 days include check in day?  If we check in on Saturday will we have towel service on Tuesday or will it be Wednesday?  If we decide to get extra towel packet, when do we order this?


----------



## Chuck S

cbtengwife said:


> Have couple questions on towel service.  Does the 4 days include check in day?  If we check in on Saturday will we have towel service on Tuesday or will it be Wednesday?  If we decide to get extra towel packet, when do we order this?



You will receive fresh towels on Tuesday for a Saturday check-in.  You may order towel packs at any time by calling Housekeeping from your room phone.


----------



## cbtengwife

Chuck S said:


> You will receive fresh towels on Tuesday for a Saturday check-in.  You may order towel packs at any time by calling Housekeeping from your room phone.



Thank You!!!


----------



## 2012wdw

Ronald Duck said:


> We are closing in on 60 days before our start-of-August "take your siblings to Disney" OKW stay, and for the first time in many visits, the room request part of the planning is more important than usual for us (and a bit complicated).  I need expert advice!
> 
> 1) First, two members of our party are going to have some (minor) problems with walking and stairs (I'll spare you the details), and we were unable to get a "HH building" reservation.  Therefore, by far, the best buildings for us would be 62, 63, or 64 (elevators plus proximity to HH), with 62 being the dream assignment.  However, the OKW online check-in options make it confusing as to exactly what to ask for (although it's easy to see what NOT to ask for!).  What would you suggest?
> 
> 2) Second, this is our first experience with "linked" reservations (2 studios as close as possible).  Even if we put the exact same online requests for both reservations, is it possible that simply doing online check-in will make our highest priority (very close studios) less likely?  Can I do anything online to assure the reservations stay linked?
> 
> Thanks in advance...it's fun to post again after a long hiatus!




How did this end up working out for you in regards to proximity of you double studio booking?  We're in same situation, just curious??  Thank You!


----------



## whitestavern

Based on a lot of reading I have narrowed down which building we would like to stay in. We'll be in a 2br end of Feb. myself, husband, 2 children and mother. Which bldg would you pick and why?  We are looking for something quiet with a nice view near a quiet pool (mother will be spending most days at pool; kids will want the big pool but won't be there much). Will either need elevator bldg or first floor due to mother's mobility issues--bad knees.  Do any first floor rooms have decent views?

Bldg 62 or 63
Bldg 30 or 31
Bldg 35 or 43
Bldg 48
Bldg 55

We ill have a car but aren't sure if we will use that or bus system. I'm leaning towards driving most places so near a bus stop is probably not important. 

Also, is it best to request a specific building or just the qualities that are important to us, ie view, area, etc. 

Thanks for any help. This is our 4th visit, but last, and our first onsite. So we want to make it great!


----------



## Chuck S

whitestavern said:


> Based on a lot of reading I have narrowed down which building we would like to stay in. We'll be in a 2br end of Feb. myself, husband, 2 children and mother. Which bldg would you pick and why?  We are looking for something quiet with a nice view near a quiet pool (mother will be spending most days at pool; kids will want the big pool but won't be there much). Will either need elevator bldg or first floor due to mother's mobility issues--bad knees.  Do any first floor rooms have decent views?
> 
> Bldg 62 or 63
> Bldg 30 or 31
> Bldg 35 or 43
> Bldg 48
> Bldg 55
> 
> We ill have a car but aren't sure if we will use that or bus system. I'm leaning towards driving most places so near a bus stop is probably not important.
> 
> Also, is it best to request a specific building or just the qualities that are important to us, ie view, area, etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help. This is our 4th visit, but last, and our first onsite. So we want to make it great!



Building 35 has some nice water views, it isn't too noisy, as it isn't right at a pool.  It is near enough to a bus stop so you can easily take a bus if you chose to do so.  I don't know if you have a handicap parking hangtag, but if you do, I would absolutely recommend taking a bus to MK rather than driving.  The other parks are OK with handicap parking, but for MK there is a long walk down a walkway under a road, and then back up before you get to boats or monorails.


----------



## LPnerd

why is OKW picked on?  Because of all the resorts at WDW it is the one they train at. after okw and boardwalk and then the next few, OKW was the oldest, the cheapest, hence the one they picked for new employees to train at.  
     The busses used to be horrendous, after 3 yrs  of complaints they fixed it , the waterslide thing was a huge issue and I believe they are chronically the one with the most unclean room complaints of.   Having said that a two bedroom with 6 people staying in it is actually big enough whereas the two beds at Kidani and bay lake tower ... not so much IMHO. so its a trade off. with Saratoga, they seem to have gone back to a bit bigger living area, but they had to do something ( I am a Saratoga hater, sorry)
     I am leaving sat for a 8 day stay at OKW for the first time in years because of the space and we're only doing Disney twice, rest of the time downtown Disney and Universal, its cheaper. MUCH cheaper and in some ways better. 
     the cost of tickets is so high now, we only stay in Oct. or early Dec and go to a party... we are going to epcot too as our granddaughter is singing in the candlelight this dec 7th. exciting.    then, on the 10th we have MVMCP tickets,   we got buy two third day free parkhoppers for universal for MUCH cheaper!!!!! the other 2 days we will lay around at pool, go to Dtwn dis, and activities in community hall. we love Disney but enough is enough... anyway, that's why people pick on OKW... its a little off as people are learning, but for the extra space and disneyesq atmosphere, how bad can it be? If you have a problem and call, it will be fixed asap. If not follow through and they will make you happy.


----------



## Chuck S

They train at ALL resorts, DVC and cash resorts.  There are far too many trainees via the college program to relegate them to only a couple of resorts.


----------



## dianeschlicht

LPnerd, there is almost nothing about your post I would say is true of OKW.  LOVE OKW!


----------



## Deb & Bill

LPnerd said:


> ...     The busses used to be horrendous, after 3 yrs  of complaints they fixed it , the waterslide thing was a huge issue and I believe they are chronically the one with the most unclean room complaints of.   ....



I've been staying at OKW since we bought there in 1997.  Have never had a problem with the buses.  As for the waterslide, we had no problem not having one for the earlier years.  I'm just glad I didn't have to pay for it.  And we've never had a dirty or damaged room at OKW.  They have all been clean.  If we found a problem, we notified either Maintenance or Housekeeping and they took care of it right away.


----------



## OKW Lover

Deb & Bill said:


> I've been staying at OKW since we bought there in 1997.  Have never had a problem with the buses.  As for the waterslide, we had no problem not having one for the earlier years.  I'm just glad I didn't have to pay for it.  And we've never had a dirty or damaged room at OKW.  They have all been clean.  If we found a problem, we notified either Maintenance or Housekeeping and they took care of it right away.



I'll second this.  We've been members since 1995 and have always found OKW to be maintained up to standards.


----------



## dianeschlicht

OKW Lover said:


> I'll second this.  We've been members since 1995 and have always found OKW to be maintained up to standards.


----------



## SuzyQue

First time staying at OKW.    Are there any pool views for the studios?  I did read the the studios are usually located on the ends of each building.  Would love a 2nd floor pool view if that's even possible.  Also I've seen pics of a lake/pond with a fountain in it, is the fountain lit at night?  Most of my time spent on the balcony will be after dark and just want to make sure I'll still have a "view" to enjoy.  This will be a cash reservation, we are not DVC members.  TIA.


----------



## caralyn817

Good morning,
We will be staying at OKW in March for a week. We have stayed there several times, but many in the Miller Road section and once in South Point BLdg. 52. I was going to put in requests for buildings and was wondering what the benefits are for stay in the Old Turtle area near the pool. All of the times we have stayed at this resort we have used the Main Pool area and the mug refill there. Does this pool have a mug refill station? I know that it will be March and I don't know how the weather will be (cool, cold, hot, etc.) so we may use the pool. Also, do they do any activities at this pool like the main pool? Thanks.


----------



## momof2minnies

We have stayed at OKW several times-our favorite!!!!! The Old Turtle Pond area does have its own pool and the turtle shack for take out type food. The person behind the counter would fill our mugs- with that said we were in that area a couple years ago


The weather in March for us has been great-we are from Ma. so it may feel different for you.The kids were always in the pool-pools are heated.Have never seen any activities,more on the low key side.

Have fun,
Linda


----------



## Chuck S

SuzyQue said:


> First time staying at OKW.    Are there any pool views for the studios?  I did read the the studios are usually located on the ends of each building.  Would love a 2nd floor pool view if that's even possible.  Also I've seen pics of a lake/pond with a fountain in it, is the fountain lit at night?  Most of my time spent on the balcony will be after dark and just want to make sure I'll still have a "view" to enjoy.  This will be a cash reservation, we are not DVC members.  TIA.




It depends upon the fountain, most are not lit at night.  I think the fountain near the Peninsular Road bridge may be lit.  The main purpose of the fountains is aeration of the water, just done in an attractive way.  There _may_ be a couple pool view studios located around the Miller's Road pool.   Some studios in bldgs 18, 19 and 20 _may_ have a pool view as well.  It all depends which studio in these buildings you get.  AS a cash guest, please be aware that OKW does not have elevators except in buildings 62, 63 and 64 because of changes to the ADA Laws during construction of the resort.



caralyn817 said:


> Good morning,
> We will be staying at OKW in March for a week. We have stayed there several times, but many in the Miller Road section and once in South Point BLdg. 52. I was going to put in requests for buildings and was wondering what the benefits are for stay in the Old Turtle area near the pool. All of the times we have stayed at this resort we have used the Main Pool area and the mug refill there. Does this pool have a mug refill station? I know that it will be March and I don't know how the weather will be (cool, cold, hot, etc.) so we may use the pool. Also, do they do any activities at this pool like the main pool? Thanks.



The main advantages to Buildings 30 and higher (Turtle Pond and South Point) is for those with 1 bedroom or larger units.  A minor design change during construction added a second entrance to the bathroom through the laundry room.  Bldgs 29 and lower only have access to the bathroom through the master bedroom. The Turtle Pond pool area is the largest of the quiet pools, and as momof2minnies said, there is a refill station (not self serve) and a place to buy pre-made snacks, salads and sandwiches and so forth.


----------



## mhnewcomb

SuzyQue said:


> First time staying at OKW.    Are there any pool views for the studios?  I did read the the studios are usually located on the ends of each building.  Would love a 2nd floor pool view if that's even possible.  Also I've seen pics of a lake/pond with a fountain in it, is the fountain lit at night?  Most of my time spent on the balcony will be after dark and just want to make sure I'll still have a "view" to enjoy.  This will be a cash reservation, we are not DVC members.  TIA.



We stayed in South Pointe, building 56 this past October...right next door to the pool.  We were 5610 ground floor, our traveling companions were 5620 right above us.  It was SO convenient to laundry and to bus stop!  It's very quiet back there...we loved it!  So much so that I'm taking my dad and some of his friends back this fall.


----------



## KristinV02

*** Edit to add, I totally missed Chuck_S's post above mentioning all buildings above 30 have the extra entrance into the bathroom! Please excuse me for not seeing it before posting! ***

I sure hope this question hasn't been asked a whole lot. I tried to read through the majority of the thread before asking.  We are considering OKW for our trip next year.  We will be a group of 6 adults and 1 child.  We are interested in the 2BR Villa; however, we are highly concerned about the entry into the 2nd bathroom from the individuals that will be sleeping in the living room.  What buildings have the extra access to the bathroom from the living room/dining room?  I have tried searching but am finding a hard time looking for the information.  We really want to try OKW for the first time, but if we cannot get the 3rd entrance into the bathroom, we most likely won't be able to make this resort work for us.  

Thanks for all the help! This thread has been so great to read on!


----------



## OKW Lover

KristinV02 said:


> What buildings have the extra access to the bathroom from the living room/dining room?



Buildings 30 and higher.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

We had our first stay at OKW in November. We were in building 22 on Millers Road. Thankfully on the first floor. The resort is beautiful and I loved the 2 br villa. We had so much space. There were 8 of us. 4 adults and 4 kids 12, 11, 3, and 1. The only complaint I had was the building we were in had no walkways. It would've been perfect if we drove, but we didn't, so we relied on bus transportation. Walking back to the villa, especially at night on the street wasn't so safe. Cars backing out, busses turning around, etc....  The walk to the hospitality house was a relaxing 5-7 min walk. We did have 1 issue in the room, but it wasn't Disney's fault. At 4am (the first night) I was woken from a sound sleep to a sound of a rodent in the livingroom. I heard scratching feet on the walls. I didn't want to get out of bed, but since I was the Mom there (no dad), I didn't have much of a choice.  I saw a squirrel or rat, I thought. It came running toward me then headed back under the couch. To make a long story short, I called the front desk, and waited for pest control to arrive. I was peeking out of the bedroom door waiting for a knock on the door and the thing ran right past my feet! EEK!!!! I got my daughter out of bed and we closed the door and waited for help to arrive. It wasn't a rat, but it was a flying squirrel! The night mgr offered to move us to another room, but everyone was sleeping (except my daughter and I) so that was out. What they did give us was a $400 room credit and a full mousekeeping everyday of our stay! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Deb & Bill

KristinV02 said:


> *** Edit to add, I totally missed Chuck_S's post above mentioning all buildings above 30 have the extra entrance into the bathroom! Please excuse me for not seeing it before posting! ***
> 
> I sure hope this question hasn't been asked a whole lot. I tried to read through the majority of the thread before asking.  We are considering OKW for our trip next year.  We will be a group of 6 adults and 1 child.  We are interested in the 2BR Villa; however, we are highly concerned about the entry into the 2nd bathroom from the individuals that will be sleeping in the living room.  What buildings have the extra access to the bathroom from the living room/dining room?  I have tried searching but am finding a hard time looking for the information.  We really want to try OKW for the first time, but if we cannot get the 3rd entrance into the bathroom, we most likely won't be able to make this resort work for us.
> 
> Thanks for all the help! This thread has been so great to read on!





OKW Lover said:


> Buildings 30 and higher.



The bathroom in the second bedroom is only accessible through the second bedroom.  The bathroom in the master bedroom is accessible through the laundry room for buildings in Turtle Pond or South Point (or 62, 63 and 64).


----------



## Main Street Matilda

Just got back from our first trip to OKW and would stay there again, without question.  I was hesitant to book OKW since I thought it might feel "dated" given it's an older resort - but I was wrong.  We were in Building 24 and liked being so close to the Hospitality House and really enjoyed our dinner at Olivia's. 

I would like to mention, however, that we were travelling in our RV (since we spent a few days at Fort Wilderness first) and I'd been told there were places to park the RV.  In fact, the layout of the parking around the villas didn't really allow for us to park our RV there, mostly because we felt it would be impolite to other guests that we'd be taking up about 5 or 6 spots.  When I mentioned this to the manager at Guest Services, she recommended we park the RV over at Port Orleans.  That worked out perfectly since they had a big parking lot and it was really only a 2 minute drive.  Just something to keep in mind or anyone who's travelling there in an RV.


----------



## DisneyGal24

We will be staying at OKW for the first time in June. We've booked a studio in the HH area. The kids are excited about the sandcastle pool slide and DH and I are excited about Olivia's! What can you tell me about Goods to Go? Turtle shack? We may eat a few QS there. Fountain drink options... Is Powerade available? Just curious, DH likes it. As long as they have Diet Coke I will be fine!


----------



## Chuck S

Good's to Go has some burgers, hotdogs,sandwiches, salads an so forth.  Like most Deluxe resorts, counter service is kind of lacking at OKW.  No food court or anything, just a walk up counter. I think they do have powerade in the dispenser.

Turtle Shack has pre-made items, I don't think they actually make anything to order at the Turtle Shack.  They will refill drink mugs, but they fill them for you at Turtle Shack, at least that is the way ii was last time I was there.

Olivia's is usually VERY good, like all Disney restaurants, they do occasionally have an "off" time, but it is rare. For the last several years, they have been great.


----------



## ancestry

Need reassurance and confirmation that I'm selecting the right place, please. 

Considering booking a one bedroom at OKW for my stay in May. We are not DVC members and are hoping to book with whatever discount will be offered (either public or AP). 

I think OKW is our best on-site option and would like opinions from those who are familiar with the resort.

Our travel party consists of five people (myself and five adult kids) - me (43), DD (22), DS (18), DS (18), and DD (18). Actually two of the 18 year olds will be 19 by the time we travel. Two of the kids are my unofficially adopted kids just in case anyone thinks we performed a miracle having all of these kids back to back.  ;-) 

I've stayed at every single Disney moderate and deluxe level resort over the years but I have never stayed at a DVC property. Because of the nature of our group I think OKW will be our best option. 

In order to make this trip affordable we will have to eat nearly all of our meals in our room. Since we are staying for 7 nights/8 days we really need a kitchen to pull this off, thus the need to a DVC resort. The boys in our group (athletes) can put away some serious food and I nearly went broke feeding them on-site when I took them two years ago. They actually require two counter service meals each to be full and often would order two entrees at a table service at dinner time. YIKES!

We will not have a car as everyone except for me isn't really old enough to drive most rental cars. 

The kids all like to come and go at their own pace (some sleep in - some don't) so reliable frequent transportation is VERY important. Plus with them needing to return to the room for major meals they need to be able to do so quickly and efficiently.

Also swimming/pools are important for everyone. Easy access to a pool without having to walk a huge distance is very important.

After reading through the posts on this thread I guess my biggest fear about OKW is the size and staying there without a car. I can't seem to wrap my mind around the size of the resort.  

If we stay in the Turtle Pond area how long on average would it take us to catch a bus up to the HH if the kids wanted to go to the main pool? Would we be able to take the first bus comes along?

I'm see that unless we book by renting points we can't request the HH area, correct? 

How is Garden Grocer and WeGoShop handled at OKW? Will the items be delivered to our room or will we have to collect them from the HH house? Obviously this will be a large order and taking everything on the bus isn't really practical.

We really need a 1 bedroom located near a bus stop and pool. Sometimes room locations don't matter, but in this case a room locate could really make or break our trip. Is there anyway to stress the importance of this when we book? 

Anything else I should be aware of? Any suggestions, tips, or hints for me?

Is this the best resort for us or would there be something better? Price wise we are limited to around $2,500 for 7 nights (which wit an AP or public discount should put us close).


----------



## Chuck S

ancestry said:


> Need reassurance and confirmation that I'm selecting the right place, please.
> 
> Considering booking a one bedroom at OKW for my stay in May. We are not DVC members and are hoping to book with whatever discount will be offered (either public or AP).
> 
> I think OKW is our best on-site option and would like opinions from those who are familiar with the resort.
> 
> Our travel party consists of five people (myself and five adult kids) - me (43), DD (22), DS (18), DS (18), and DD (18). Actually two of the 18 year olds will be 19 by the time we travel. Two of the kids are my unofficially adopted kids just in case anyone thinks we performed a miracle having all of these kids back to back.  ;-)
> 
> I've stayed at every single Disney moderate and deluxe level resort over the years but I have never stayed at a DVC property. Because of the nature of our group I think OKW will be our best option.
> 
> In order to make this trip affordable we will have to eat nearly all of our meals in our room. Since we are staying for 7 nights/8 days we really need a kitchen to pull this off, thus the need to a DVC resort. The boys in our group (athletes) can put away some serious food and I nearly went broke feeding them on-site when I took them two years ago. They actually require two counter service meals each to be full and often would order two entrees at a table service at dinner time. YIKES!
> 
> We will not have a car as everyone except for me isn't really old enough to drive most rental cars.
> 
> The kids all like to come and go at their own pace (some sleep in - some don't) so reliable frequent transportation is VERY important. Plus with them needing to return to the room for major meals they need to be able to do so quickly and efficiently.
> 
> Also swimming/pools are important for everyone. Easy access to a pool without having to walk a huge distance is very important.
> 
> After reading through the posts on this thread I guess my biggest fear about OKW is the size and staying there without a car. I can't seem to wrap my mind around the size of the resort.
> 
> If we stay in the Turtle Pond area how long on average would it take us to catch a bus up to the HH if the kids wanted to go to the main pool? Would we be able to take the first bus comes along?
> 
> I'm see that unless we book by renting points we can't request the HH area, correct?
> 
> How is Garden Grocer and WeGoShop handled at OKW? Will the items be delivered to our room or will we have to collect them from the HH house? Obviously this will be a large order and taking everything on the bus isn't really practical.
> 
> We really need a 1 bedroom located near a bus stop and pool. Sometimes room locations don't matter, but in this case a room locate could really make or break our trip. Is there anyway to stress the importance of this when we book?
> 
> Anything else I should be aware of? Any suggestions, tips, or hints for me?
> 
> Is this the best resort for us or would there be something better? Price wise we are limited to around $2,500 for 7 nights (which wit an AP or public discount should put us close).





Well, I can't answer your question about Garden Grocer or We Go Shop, I never used them.  Personally, I'd do a one day rental on a car and stock up on groceries. 

You can take any bus to get to the Hospitality pool/restaurant/check-in area.  To return, walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop and hop on any bus, or wait at Hospitality for the internal/DtD loop bus.  However, from Turtle Pond it really is only about a 10 leisurely walk to Hospitality.  The furthest rooms (Bldg 50) to Hospitality is about 2/3 of a mile, or about 1/2 the distance around World Showcase.

Really, unless there is a specific reason to book cash through Disney with a discount or AP, you may save quite a bit by renting from a DVC owner, either through our rent/trade board or through a broker like our board advertiser, David's Rentals  If you'd be a first time renter, I'd probably recommend going through the broker.

Unless you really need the daily housekeeping, or have to be able to cancel for a refund.  For refunds, you'd have to book for cash through Disney. Point rentals are generally final transactions.

Rack rate for a one bedroom in May would be about $4000 for a week, so you'd need to find a really, really good AP or other discount to bring it down to your budget. It would require about a 37% discount.  Renting points from the broker (who I think is about $14 per point, but not sure) would put you at $2786.  If you can rent directly from an owner, you may get points for less.  If you could get it at $12 per point, that would be $2388.

With a party of 5 I'd definitely recommend Old Turtle Pond or South Point area.  Though located away from Hospitality, you have 2 entrances to the bathroom, rather than everyone having to go through the master bedroom.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

ancestry said:


> Need reassurance and confirmation that I'm selecting the right place, please.
> 
> 
> We will not have a car as everyone except for me isn't really old enough to drive most rental cars.
> 
> 
> After reading through the posts on this thread I guess my biggest fear about OKW is the size and staying there without a car. I can't seem to wrap my mind around the size of the resort.
> 
> If we stay in the Turtle Pond area how long on average would it take us to catch a bus up to the HH if the kids wanted to go to the main pool? Would we be able to take the first bus comes along?
> 
> I'm see that unless we book by renting points we can't request the HH area, correct?
> 
> How is Garden Grocer and WeGoShop handled at OKW? Will the items be delivered to our room or will we have to collect them from the HH house? Obviously this will be a large order and taking everything on the bus isn't really practical.
> 
> Is this the best resort for us or would there be something better? Price wise we are limited to around $2,500 for 7 nights (which wit an AP or public discount should put us close).



These questions are of interest to me also - I assume like at the moderate resorts the bell services team will deliver your shopping from gardengrocer when they deliver your bags - although I may be wrong.  This is what they have always done for us at mods as well as deluxe.  We have never had a car yet and people always post horror stories of the long walks (esp. for CSR and AKL) but we have never found it to be a problem.  Having said which wouldn't fancy a car free trip to Fort Wilderness campground.  Once walked from the stable bus stop to HDDR and it took a long time LOL


----------



## gray52

ancestry said:


> Need reassurance and confirmation that I'm selecting the right place, please.   Considering booking a one bedroom at OKW for my stay in May. We are not DVC members and are hoping to book with whatever discount will be offered (either public or AP).   I think OKW is our best on-site option and would like opinions from those who are familiar with the resort.  Our travel party consists of five people (myself and five adult kids) - me (43), DD (22), DS (18), DS (18), and DD (18). Actually two of the 18 year olds will be 19 by the time we travel. Two of the kids are my unofficially adopted kids just in case anyone thinks we performed a miracle having all of these kids back to back.  ;-)   I've stayed at every single Disney moderate and deluxe level resort over the years but I have never stayed at a DVC property. Because of the nature of our group I think OKW will be our best option.   In order to make this trip affordable we will have to eat nearly all of our meals in our room. Since we are staying for 7 nights/8 days we really need a kitchen to pull this off, thus the need to a DVC resort. The boys in our group (athletes) can put away some serious food and I nearly went broke feeding them on-site when I took them two years ago. They actually require two counter service meals each to be full and often would order two entrees at a table service at dinner time. YIKES!  We will not have a car as everyone except for me isn't really old enough to drive most rental cars.   The kids all like to come and go at their own pace (some sleep in - some don't) so reliable frequent transportation is VERY important. Plus with them needing to return to the room for major meals they need to be able to do so quickly and efficiently.  Also swimming/pools are important for everyone. Easy access to a pool without having to walk a huge distance is very important.  After reading through the posts on this thread I guess my biggest fear about OKW is the size and staying there without a car. I can't seem to wrap my mind around the size of the resort.    If we stay in the Turtle Pond area how long on average would it take us to catch a bus up to the HH if the kids wanted to go to the main pool? Would we be able to take the first bus comes along?  I'm see that unless we book by renting points we can't request the HH area, correct?   How is Garden Grocer and WeGoShop handled at OKW? Will the items be delivered to our room or will we have to collect them from the HH house? Obviously this will be a large order and taking everything on the bus isn't really practical.  We really need a 1 bedroom located near a bus stop and pool. Sometimes room locations don't matter, but in this case a room locate could really make or break our trip. Is there anyway to stress the importance of this when we book?   Anything else I should be aware of? Any suggestions, tips, or hints for me?  Is this the best resort for us or would there be something better? Price wise we are limited to around $2,500 for 7 nights (which wit an AP or public discount should put us close).


First... the size of the grounds seems intimidating until you get there... it's actually not as overwhelming as it seems. Most areas are just a few minutes walk to the pool/HH. And if you're a little further away, hop on any park bus coming through, as they all stop at the HH/main pool last before heading to a park. It's actually kinda easy.  What you lose in the size of the resort you gain in the size of the rooms. The first time we walked into a 2-BR, our whole family just kinda giggled... it was huge... more than big enough for 8 people. The kitchen area is large with lots of storage.   
We haven't used GardenGrocier, but we have used WeGoShop. We really like them. WeGoShop is a flat fee (or 13% on orders over $300). WeGoShop shops where YOU want them to go I think Garden Grocer you buy from them and they have their fee included in the price. Last year with WeGoShop, we coordinated our flights with them... i called when we landed in Orlando and they were at OKW waiting for us when our ME bus arrived. Can't beat that. At our approval, they even switched brands of a couple of our items to take advantage of BOGO offers at Publix. WeGoShop delivers your food to the bell hop... they will happily take your groceries from there to your room when you're ready.  
I would second Chucks advice and maybe rent through David's if you're looking for a better price.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ancestry said:


> Need reassurance and confirmation that I'm selecting the right place, please.
> 
> Considering booking a one bedroom at OKW for my stay in May. We are not DVC members and are hoping to book with whatever discount will be offered (either public or AP).
> 
> I think OKW is our best on-site option and would like opinions from those who are familiar with the resort.
> 
> Our travel party consists of five people (myself and five adult kids) - me (43), DD (22), DS (18), DS (18), and DD (18). ...



The OKW one bedroom villa will have one king sized bed in the master bedroom.  The living room will have one queen sized sleeper sofa, plus one twin sized sleeper chair.  So with five, you will want to figure out how you plan to sleep before you book.  Will the two daughters sleep in the king bed or the queen sleeper sofa?  Yourself on the twin sleeper chair?  The two sons on the sleeper sofa or king bed?  

The shower and the tub are in two different sections of the bathroom, each section has a sink, but only the shower section has a toilet.  There is a door between them.  The tub section is open to the master bedroom.  If you need more privacy than this, you may need to reconsider OKW.


----------



## ancestry

Deb & Bill said:


> The OKW one bedroom villa will have one king sized bed in the master bedroom.  The living room will have one queen sized sleeper sofa, plus one twin sized sleeper chair.  So with five, you will want to figure out how you plan to sleep before you book.  Will the two daughters sleep in the king bed or the queen sleeper sofa?  Yourself on the twin sleeper chair?  The two sons on the sleeper sofa or king bed?
> 
> The shower and the tub are in two different sections of the bathroom, each section has a sink, but only the shower section has a toilet.  There is a door between them.  The tub section is open to the master bedroom.  If you need more privacy than this, you may need to reconsider OKW.



Good questions.  Oldest daughter and I would sleep in the master bedroom as we are funding the cost of this trip. DS would sleep in the pull out chair and the other two DS and DD are a couple who already live together. Just to clarify before someone thinks WHAT!!!!  .....

The second DS is my biological son's best friend who I helped raise and who lived with me for several years -- not officially adopted but as far as I am concerned he is one of mine. The other DD is my best friends daughter who I view as an adopted daughter. They two of them are a couple. 

I think we are okay on the privacy level as we all have lived together for several years off and on anyways.


----------



## DisneyGal24

Chuck S said:


> Good's to Go has some burgers, hotdogs,sandwiches, salads an so forth.  Like most Deluxe resorts, counter service is kind of lacking at OKW.  No food court or anything, just a walk up counter. I think they do have powerade in the dispenser.  Turtle Shack has pre-made items, I don't think they actually make anything to order at the Turtle Shack.  They will refill drink mugs, but they fill them for you at Turtle Shack, at least that is the way ii was last time I was there.  Olivia's is usually VERY good, like all Disney restaurants, they do occasionally have an "off" time, but it is rare. For the last several years, they have been great.



Thanks! I always get so anxious when trying new resorts. I stress about the little stuff to much. I did the same thing with AKL Jambo and BLT last summer and loved them both.  Good to hear about Olivia's. We plan to eat there twice


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

We're 5 days from checking in at OKW!  

I would like to know if most DVC owners leave a housekeeping gratuity on their trash & towel day and check-out day, and if so, how much?  I know from being on the Resorts Board for years that some people don't tip housekeeping, nor think they "should" or whatever.  We do typically leave $5 for our family per day when we stay in a Disney resort, but have never stayed on points in a DVC resort and don't know what is commonly done.

We're looking forward to our first stay at a DVC resort!


----------



## gray52

Claire&TheBoys said:


> We're 5 days from checking in at OKW!    I would like to know if most DVC owners leave a housekeeping gratuity on their trash & towel day and check-out day, and if so, how much?  I know from being on the Resorts Board for years that some people don't tip housekeeping, nor think they "should" or whatever.  We do typically leave $5 for our family per day when we stay in a Disney resort, but have never stayed on points in a DVC resort and don't know what is commonly done.  We're looking forward to our first stay at a DVC resort!



I'm almost certain I've read on here (so it must be true...lol) that DVC Mousekeeping is a non-tipped position and there is no need to tip them. Owners are paying for cleaning in our dues already. If you offer a tip, they are supposed to decline... Not sure if they do, however. I believe that positions like the bell hop, wait-staff and valet parking personnel are tipped positions.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RCharnay

We always tip mouse keeping.  Whatever they're making, it isn't enough.  The least I can do is treat them as well as the other service providers and maids at other hotels.  They've always done a good job for us.


----------



## caralyn817

I've never heard of that. We always tip. We leave an envelope for them each time they clean.


----------



## gray52

caralyn817 said:


> I've never heard of that. We always tip. We leave an envelope for them each time they clean.



Which should be once... At the end of your week, right? Unless you stay 8 or more days?  Or you're staying on cash and not on points?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Deb & Bill

gray52 said:


> I'm almost certain I've read on here (so it must be true...lol) that DVC Mousekeeping is a non-tipped position and there is no need to tip them. Owners are paying for cleaning in our dues already. If you offer a tip, they are supposed to decline... Not sure if they do, however. I believe that positions like the bell hop, wait-staff and valet parking personnel are tipped positions.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You are correct.  They have a higher starting wage than most of the in park attractions, park sanitation (including the CMs who clean the bathrooms) and even the CMs who work in trash and recycling.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

Thanks for all the replies.  I will take them into consideration.


----------



## UncleKyle

Haven't been on the DIS in a while. Needed my fix! We bought DVC resale 6 years ago at OKW and my father now regrets not buying when he took a tour in 1996. I proposed to my wife at OKW, we honeymooned there, and took our daughter on her first trip there last year. We go every year and we've had chances to stay other places but I just can't bring myself to do it. Wish I was at the Gurgling Suitcase right now having a late night toddy. Hope to join this thread more!


----------



## ancestry

In an earlier post in this thread someone suggested that I should rent points for our OKW stay rather than booking directly with Disney. I am an AP holder and when I calculate the cost it seems that booking with the AP discount (assuming a 35-37% discount) is cheaper that renting points (unless someone is really drastically discounting their points). 

Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ancestry said:


> In an earlier post in this thread someone suggested that I should rent points for our OKW stay rather than booking directly with Disney. I am an AP holder and when I calculate the cost it seems that booking with the AP discount (assuming a 35-37% discount) is cheaper that renting points (unless someone is really drastically discounting their points).
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Not at all. Sometimes the cash discount is less than a points rental.  Then you get daily full cleaning.


----------



## ancestry

Deb & Bill said:


> Not at all. Sometimes the cash discount is less than a points rental.  Then you get daily full cleaning.



Thank you! I thought maybe I was being dense. ;-)


----------



## Chuck S

It really just depends upon what discount they are offering.   Sometimes renting will be cheaper, even over an AP discount.  And remember, that with a DVC rental, you do not pay an additional sales or room tax.  

Still sometimes a good AP discount can be cheaper, sometimes a DVC rental is cheaper.


----------



## LuvTheMagic985

Does anyone have an updated list of the groceries/sundries available at the general store? The only one I can seem to find is dated in 2010 and I am fairly sure the prices (and probably items) have changed since then.  Or if anyone has any 2013 photos of the general store groceries, that would be great, too.

Many thanks

Planning now...headed to OKW the first week of February!


----------



## Chuck S

LuvTheMagic985 said:


> Does anyone have an updated list of the groceries/sundries available at the general store? The only one I can seem to find is dated in 2010 and I am fairly sure the prices (and probably items) have changed since then.  Or if anyone has any 2013 photos of the general store groceries, that would be great, too.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Planning now...headed to OKW the first week of February!



http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc.../groceryorder/GroceryOrderForm_OKW_091713.pdf

Here is the latest available.  Check prior to your trip on the Member website.  Select OKW under Destinations, then select Amenities and there will be a link to Grocery Order on the right hand side of the screen.


----------



## Dee77

Tell me about the GV's, how many are there, which buildings have GV's. Is there a chance at all to get one for late August? If one at HH is not available, which building or location would be good to request? Thanks!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dee77 said:


> Tell me about the GV's, how many are there, which buildings have GV's. Is there a chance at all to get one for late August? If one at HH is not available, which building or location would be good to request? Thanks!!



If you start on page 1 of this thread, plus check out the Resource thread at the top of the board, everything will be there.


----------



## ngchiro

I've always been confused by that.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

Chuck S said:


> http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc.../groceryorder/GroceryOrderForm_OKW_091713.pdf
> 
> Here is the latest available.  Check prior to your trip on the Member website.  Select OKW under Destinations, then select Amenities and there will be a link to Grocery Order on the right hand side of the screen.



I assume the order form is for DVC members only but does this list reflect the cost and foods available in the resort store?  Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

chocolateMinnie said:


> I assume the order form is for DVC members only but does this list reflect the cost and foods available in the resort store?  Thanks.


As far as I know, anyone staying at OKW can use the form.  And yes, it is a good representation of what is available and pricing for the store.  The store may have some additional items, and some of the items may no longer be available.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

Chuck S said:


> As far as I know, anyone staying at OKW can use the form.  And yes, it is a good representation of what is available and pricing for the store.  The store may have some additional items, and some of the items may no longer be available.



thanks for the quick response


----------



## lovin'fl

What's the latest on pool fencing over at OKW?  Are the fences installed at the main pool...how about the quiet pools?  If not, are they going to be installed and when?  TIA!


----------



## disneyfreak89

lovin'fl said:


> What's the latest on pool fencing over at OKW?  Are the fences installed at the main pool...how about the quiet pools?  If not, are they going to be installed and when?  TIA!



I read on another thread people are getting letters saying the main pool will be closed in January.  Only problem, we arrive in 10 days and have not received a letter stating that.

Can anyone confirm if the main pool will indeed be closed in January?


----------



## lovin'fl

disneyfreak89 said:


> I read on another thread people are getting letters saying the main pool will be closed in January.  Only problem, we arrive in 10 days and have not received a letter stating that.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the main pool will indeed be closed in January?



http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm  This is all I could find.  Was updated 12/30...scroll down to resorts.


----------



## disneyfreak89

lovin'fl said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm  This is all I could find.  Was updated 12/30...scroll down to resorts.



Thanks, I did see that and if that is correct, then its just the CS that will be closed. 

On another thread here titled OKW Pool? some have written they received a letter a month before their arrival letting them know the pool will be closed.

I've emailed MS and hopefully will get an OFFICIAL answer.


----------



## Meldev

Forgive me if this is a repetitive question, but we're booked for October of this year.  Being a short walk to the main pool and Goods Foods To Go is ideal for us (family of 6 with kids ranging from 2-10 yrs).  I ideally would like to request the HH area - but i'm booked through Disney and not an owner.  Is that an impossibility?

What other areas are pretty close?  Can I request a specific building? (I realize requests are just that...a request not a guarantee).  Also, do I have a hope in the world of getting what I request if i'm checking in on a Friday evening??

Thanks -


----------



## Chuck S

Meldev said:


> Forgive me if this is a repetitive question, but we're booked for October of this year.  Being a short walk to the main pool and Goods Foods To Go is ideal for us (family of 6 with kids ranging from 2-10 yrs).  I ideally would like to request the HH area - but i'm booked through Disney and not an owner.  Is that an impossibility?
> 
> What other areas are pretty close?  Can I request a specific building? (I realize requests are just that...a request not a guarantee).  Also, do I have a hope in the world of getting what I request if i'm checking in on a Friday evening??
> 
> Thanks -



You can try to request it through Disney with a cash reservation, but it will be a request.  With DVC it is a booking category.  Being that you are checking-in on Friday evening, I think you'll have a better than average chance to get your request, as Friday is a big check-out day for DVCers, since points requirements are higher on weekends.

With such as request listed, you may not get an actual building in the Near Hospitality booking category, but there are several other buildings that are close-by, like 28 and 29, 15 and 16, 62 to 64, though the 60s buildings are often held for those with mobility issues as they are the only buildings with elevators.


----------



## Meldev

Chuck S said:


> You can try to request it through Disney with a cash reservation, but it will be a request.  With DVC it is a booking category.  Being that you are checking-in on Friday evening, I think you'll have a better than average chance to get your request, as Friday is a big check-out day for DVCers, since points requirements are higher on weekends.
> 
> With such as request listed, you may not get an actual building in the Near Hospitality booking category, but there are several other buildings that are close-by, like 28 and 29, 15 and 16, 62 to 64, though the 60s buildings are often held for those with mobility issues as they are the only buildings with elevators.



Thank you!  One more question, can you also try to request ground floor?  (as we'll have at least one double stroller, possibly a second single stroller as well)


----------



## Dee77

Do the Grand Villa's have a second entrance door on the upstairs level?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dee77 said:


> Do the Grand Villa's have a second entrance door on the upstairs level?



No. You have to take the stairs up to the second floor.  So if you have someone who can't do stairs they have to either take the master or sleep in the living room.


----------



## Dee77

Deb & Bill said:


> No. You have to take the stairs up to the second floor.  So if you have someone who can't do stairs they have to either take the master or sleep in the living room.



Thanks for the quick reply. Another member (parent from my DD's school) said there were but maybe they were thinking of a different resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dee77 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Another member (parent from my DD's school) said there were but maybe they were thinking of a different resort.



I think Kidani Village or BLT might have a second floor access from the hallway. But I'm not sure.


----------



## lorenni

Just arrived yesterday for our first stay at OKW. A few quick comments:

1. Online check in had no line, but regular check in did. Of course, the people in front of me wanted the CM to perform some minor miracle with their magic bands, so I was the next person in line for 20 mites while the entire regular check in line cycled through. :/ 

2. Had booked HH and requested only ground floor and we're in bldg 25 on the ground floor. Great location! Super close to HH but no parking it's to walk through - though even in or little cup-de-sac it's disappointing that there are no sidewalks to get from building to building - seems very much designed for cars and not pedestrians. Or maybe I just didn't see the sidewalk last night! 

3. DH, toddler DS and I are in a studio. It's a terrific size for our small family. But EVERYTHING I read on here about noise from the attached one bedroom suite is true. We can hear every single word spoken in their living room. And any minute now we'll be unintentionally paying them back for their noisy midnight return from the parks when my 2 year old wakes up! I put a towel at the bottom of the door but it doesn't help at all. I did not hear a single neighbor ( and we did have neighbors) at AKL last fall, but we were in a dedicated 2 bed then. So I guess the moral of the story is to stick to resorts with dedicated studios, etc if the noise possibility bothers you. I will write in to member satisfaction with this comment though. I don't have this issue at the Westin or Comfort inn - why should we have it here?

4. Olivia's! Love it. Ran in for an unplanned dinner after canceling at the coral reef due to impending toddler meltdown. (One Microwave Mac and cheese later his cheery disposition was restored and we ventured out again.) the staff was fantastic, as was the food. I order the Cobb salad and asked about gluten (I have celiac) and they went overboard being helpful. Brought me whole grain GF rolls with olive oil for dipping. Brought stickers to amuse the tiny person. Terrific mixed drinks. And all 20% off with the TIW card. Three thumbs up overall and a great end to a very busy arrival day. 

And he's up! Sorry neighbors...


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, the lack of fully connecting sidewalks is strange, but it is the way OKW has always been.  Olivia's is a real gem of a restaurant, as you said great staff, and great food...they do have an occasional "off" day like all Disney eateries, but with Olivia's it is rare.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Meldev said:


> Forgive me if this is a repetitive question, but we're booked for October of this year.  Being a short walk to the main pool and Goods Foods To Go is ideal for us (family of 6 with kids ranging from 2-10 yrs).  I ideally would like to request the HH area - but i'm booked through Disney and not an owner.  Is that an impossibility?
> 
> What other areas are pretty close?  Can I request a specific building? (I realize requests are just that...a request not a guarantee).  Also, do I have a hope in the world of getting what I request if i'm checking in on a Friday evening??
> 
> Thanks -



I had a cash reservation in December for a 1BR and requested near HH, first floor. We checked in on a Friday around 2:00. We got first floor but building 56. Room was not ready when we checked in so it wasnt that they gave us what was ready.  I didnt ask if they had anything closer.  We had a quiet pool right next to us so we used that. Never did use main pool. Used Goods to Go once and found the service very slow. One day we walked to Downtown Disney as the path was right by our building. It was hot so we took the boat back and took a bus back to our building. 

I loved the room at OKW and would stay there again but not sure it would be my first choice. We do own DVC at BWV but didn't have enough points for this last trip. We also had a cash reservation for a studio at BLT for 3 nights in Dec. I really loved that but it was just my DD & I so the small room wasn't a problem.  I found the OKW room to be a great value for size and amenities given the price vs other Disney resorts. Last summer my family of 5 did 1 week cash at Kidani 1BR and 1 week points at BWV 2BR. So far Kidani has been my favorite.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I think the lack of sidewalks connecting the villas is because of the golf course.  There are sidewalks along the main roadways, just not within each of the sections (except for a few).  So if you are walking to an adjacent villa, you might be walking on the parking lot.  But the sidewalks cross the roads all over the place so you can walk from one area to the other and stay on a sidewalk.


----------



## Claire&TheBoys

We just got home today from our stay at OKW and had a wonderful experience there.  We arrived on Tuesday, 12/31, at 2:00 (which is what I had put on my online check-in) and our room was ready and all my requests were met.    We were in a Studio, and got Turtle Pond area, first floor, just as requested.  We were in room 3516; Building 35 is one of the U-shaped buildings, so our studio was kind of in the corner and there was another unit on either side of us.  We heard a few thumps and bumps from the room above us, nothing from the non-connected room.  The connected room had a baby and we did hear him/her cry periodically, but nothing that kept us up or really bothered us.

The room was in good order - everything was there and operational and seemed in good condition.  The trash/towel day was right on schedule and we had a knock from housekeeping this morning about 8:00 asking approximately what time we would be leaving.

The location of the room seemed pretty centrally located.  It was too cool for pool usage so we didn't venture down towards the Turtle Pond pool area at all.  We were directly across the street from the bus-stop and we used the buses every day except one, when we were going to Studios and then on to Ft Wilderness for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  Compared to our usual resort of choice, CSR, the bus route was laborious with all the twists and turns.  Most of the time it was OK and we didn't mind.  Last night after Wishes, by the time my kids and I made it out the front gate and were almost to the bus depot, an OKW bus was pulling up and we made it on easily.  I was very pleased!

The staff was very helpful.  My husband came down with a bad cough (that we actually know now is the flu  ) and I drove to HH to see if I could get some cough medicine.  The store was already closed, but a manager went into the store, got some, and came back with it, filled out a form for me to sign for it to be charged to my room today.  I was very grateful.  I wish I could call OKW directly and let them know about his illness so they could deep-clean the room and try to keep anyone else from getting it.

We liked the room at OKW and would definitely return if the opportunity came up.  Thanks for the great information in this thread!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Claire&TheBoys said:


> We just got home today from our stay at OKW and had a wonderful experience there.  We arrived on Tuesday, 12/31, at 2:00 (which is what I had put on my online check-in) and our room was ready and all my requests were met.    We were in a Studio, and got Turtle Pond area, first floor, just as requested.  We were in room 3516; Building 35 is one of the U-shaped buildings, so our studio was kind of in the corner and there was another unit on either side of us.  We heard a few thumps and bumps from the room above us, nothing from the non-connected room.  The connected room had a baby and we did hear him/her cry periodically, but nothing that kept us up or really bothered us.
> 
> The room was in good order - everything was there and operational and seemed in good condition.  The trash/towel day was right on schedule and we had a knock from housekeeping this morning about 8:00 asking approximately what time we would be leaving.
> 
> The location of the room seemed pretty centrally located.  It was too cool for pool usage so we didn't venture down towards the Turtle Pond pool area at all.  We were directly across the street from the bus-stop and we used the buses every day except one, when we were going to Studios and then on to Ft Wilderness for the Hoop Dee Doo Revue.  Compared to our usual resort of choice, CSR, the bus route was laborious with all the twists and turns.  Most of the time it was OK and we didn't mind.  Last night after Wishes, by the time my kids and I made it out the front gate and were almost to the bus depot, an OKW bus was pulling up and we made it on easily.  I was very pleased!
> 
> The staff was very helpful.  My husband came down with a bad cough (that we actually know now is the flu  ) and I drove to HH to see if I could get some cough medicine.  The store was already closed, but a manager went into the store, got some, and came back with it, filled out a form for me to sign for it to be charged to my room today.  I was very grateful.  I wish I could call OKW directly and let them know about his illness so they could deep-clean the room and try to keep anyone else from getting it.
> 
> We liked the room at OKW and would definitely return if the opportunity came up.  Thanks for the great information in this thread!



Glad you have a great trip, but sorry DH got the flu. I believe you can call directly. I know I did when we stayed there last time, but I don't remember how. Maybe try the main reservation number and request to be transferred.


----------



## dylan0317

Here is my question: We are staying in a 2 bedroom on DVC points from June 14-19 then paying cash June 19-20. Will they come and clean our room on the 19th and 20th?


----------



## Chuck S

dylan0317 said:


> Here is my question: We are staying in a 2 bedroom on DVC points from June 14-19 then paying cash June 19-20. Will they come and clean our room on the 19th and 20th?



From your post, I am assuming it is one night on cash, with your check-out day being the 20th.

Are you staying on a membership discounted cash stay booked through DVC Member Services, or a cash stay booked through the regular Disney reservation system.

If through Member Services, the cleaning schedule _should_ merge with your point stay, so no cleaning until checkout. Though they do get their days messed up sometimes.

If you booked through the regular Disney reservation system (like with an AP discount) then you would get full cleaning on the 19th and then a full cleaning on the 20th after you check-out.


----------



## baw

We are staying at OKW for the first time next month. Are there patios or balconies attached to all of the studio rooms? That is one amenity I love about the deluxe resorts.  Do I need to request a particular floor to get a balcony (a la the Poly, where there are no balconies on the 2nd floor rooms)? 
Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

baw said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time next month. Are there patios or balconies attached to all of the studio rooms? That is one amenity I love about the deluxe resorts.  Do I need to request a particular floor to get a balcony (a la the Poly, where there are no balconies on the 2nd floor rooms)?
> Thanks!



All OKW studios have balconies - well, the ground floor has a patio - so don't worry about requesting a particular floor.


----------



## baw

thanks for the quick reply! and do i understand correctly that the buildings have no elevators? we have an older member of our party and i'm worried about her having to go up and down stairs multiple times a day.


----------



## Chuck S

baw said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time next month. Are there patios or balconies attached to all of the studio rooms? That is one amenity I love about the deluxe resorts.  Do I need to request a particular floor to get a balcony (a la the Poly, where there are no balconies on the 2nd floor rooms)?
> Thanks!



Every room at OKW has a balcony.  They are small, some have better views than others because of shrubbery.  I hope the weather is nice enough for you to enjoy your morning coffee on the balcony


----------



## Chuck S

baw said:


> thanks for the quick reply! and do i understand correctly that the buildings have no elevators? we have an older member of our party and i'm worried about her having to go up and down stairs multiple times a day.



True, only Buildings 62, 63 and 64 have elevators.  Elevators were not required by the Americans with Disabilities act during most of the construction of OKW.  The stairs at OKW are well designed.  There is a gentle rise to them, there is a half flight, then a landing, and then another half flight up to the second floor, and also between the 2nd and 3rd floors.


----------



## baw

good to know, thanks.  i suppose i can request a building with an elevator. a little off topic here, but when i tried to do online check in, i was prompted to link my credit card to my magic band. i wasn't given the choice to opt out. in the past, we've not been required to link the cc to the keys to the world card....is this now a required thing?


----------



## Chuck S

baw said:


> good to know, thanks.  i suppose i can request a building with an elevator. a little off topic here, but when i tried to do online check in, i was prompted to link my credit card to my magic band. i wasn't given the choice to opt out. in the past, we've not been required to link the cc to the keys to the world card....is this now a required thing?



Do you have to link a credit card to do online check-in?  I never really noticed, as I always have a CC linked to the room key anyway.  I thought I read on the boards about doing online and just leaving the CC space blank, but with Disney things change fast.  You do need a CC make most ADRs now, so maybe they now require it for online check-in as well.


----------



## chalee94

baw said:


> thanks for the quick reply! and do i understand correctly that the buildings have no elevators? we have an older member of our party and i'm worried about her having to go up and down stairs multiple times a day.



that is correct.  you probably want to request a ground floor room.


----------



## baw

thanks for all the good feedback, you are ON it!
no option to leave the cc link blank on the online check in form, FYI,no big deal.

can we talk room requests? i'd love to get a building with an elevator to accommodate our older traveler, but there is no option for that. i suppose i should just ask for ground floor (although I'd much prefer a higher room with a balcony). and what is this "canal view" option? is it similar to "water view" at POR (which is actually a preferred category). we will have our own transportation, so not worried about being close to a bus stop.....what should i request? perhaps i should just check in when we arrive to discuss all this there!


----------



## katema52

Do all the pools at OKW have hot tubs?


----------



## OKW Lover

katema52 said:


> Do all the pools at OKW have hot tubs?



Yes.  Even better, the 1BR, 2BR and Grand Villa's have a jacuzzi-type tub in the master bedroom.


----------



## Deb & Bill

baw said:


> thanks for all the good feedback, you are ON it!
> no option to leave the cc link blank on the online check in form, FYI,no big deal.
> 
> can we talk room requests? i'd love to get a building with an elevator to accommodate our older traveler, but there is no option for that. i suppose i should just ask for ground floor (although I'd much prefer a higher room with a balcony). and what is this "canal view" option? is it similar to "water view" at POR (which is actually a preferred category). we will have our own transportation, so not worried about being close to a bus stop.....what should i request? perhaps i should just check in when we arrive to discuss all this there!



Don't discount a ground floor at OKW.  We've had some very nice ground floor villas there.  

They usually reserve the buildings with elevators for medical needs.  Prior to having my second knee replacement we had a grand villa which started on the second floor.  I had no problem going up the stairs.  Especially with all our guests being able to lug up all the stuff from the cars.


----------



## Valgoof

30 days until our OKW stay!! Got our Mickey mail today!! I wish I had a question, but just wanted to share my excitement!!


----------



## Buckeye218

According the Dis, it appears that the Gurgling Suitcase will be closed from 2/5/2014 - 2/28/2014.  Does anyone know if they are making significant changes or enlarging this area?  It seems like a long time for a simple re-painting or other minor refurbishing.

I don't want the place to lose any of it's charm, but they may want to enclose it...the flies were such a non-stop nuisance last time we ended up leaving.  I know Disney can't control nature, but maybe some citronella or something?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Buckeye218 said:


> According the Dis, it appears that the Gurgling Suitcase will be closed from 2/5/2014 - 2/28/2014.  Does anyone know if they are making significant changes or enlarging this area?  It seems like a long time for a simple re-painting or other minor refurbishing.
> 
> I don't want the place to lose any of it's charm, but they may want to enclose it...the flies were such a non-stop nuisance last time we ended up leaving.  I know Disney can't control nature, but maybe some citronella or something?



I thought they were enclosing the outdoor area and make it part of the Suitcase.


----------



## momof2minnies

Good morning everyone,
We leave on Monday with rented points this time for 6 nights. Have done both cash and point ressies before-I remember towel and trash policy but cant remember do they leave you any toiletries,coffee and laundry detergent upon check in?

TIA Cant wait to leave the cold and snow!!!!!!!


Linda


----------



## lovin'fl

momof2minnies said:


> Good morning everyone,
> We leave on Monday with rented points this time for 6 nights. Have done both cash and point ressies before-I remember towel and trash policy but cant remember do they leave you any toiletries,coffee and laundry detergent upon check in?
> 
> TIA Cant wait to leave the cold and snow!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Linda



Usually at check in, the 2BR and 1BR villas will have a box or 2 of laundry detergent sitting on top of washer.  And ALL the rooms will have shampoo, body wash and soap as well as a pack or 2 (usually 2) of coffee packs sitting near the coffee maker.  Have a nice trip.


----------



## momof2minnies

Ok thats great and thank you!

Linda


----------



## ancestry

We finally got a room reservation this morning for a 1 bedroom villa.   Our first stay at a DVC property!

Quick question - is it possible to temporarily move the twin-size sleeper chair into the master bedroom?

The person who gets the sleeper chair would rather sleep in the same room as the people who will be in the master bedroom than sleep in the same room as the two people who get the sleeper sofa.

Thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ancestry said:


> We finally got a room reservation this morning for a 1 bedroom villa.   Our first stay at a DVC property!
> 
> Quick question - is it possible to temporarily move the twin-size sleeper chair into the master bedroom?
> 
> The person who gets the sleeper chair would rather sleep in the same room as the people who will be in the master bedroom than sleep in the same room as the two people who get the sleeper sofa.
> 
> Thanks.



No, the chair is heavy and wide.  You might want to bring an areobed for your person who wants to sleep in the bedroom with the two in the king bed.


----------



## ancestry

Deb & Bill said:


> No, the chair is heavy and wide.  You might want to bring an areobed for your person who wants to sleep in the bedroom with the two in the king bed.



Thank you!  Based on photographs I thought it looked too big to move through the doorways.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ancestry said:


> Thank you!  Based on photographs I thought it looked too big to move through the doorways.



Also, since it is a platform style bed with a three section pad, you can't remove the pad and use it on the floor as a bed.  So an air bed will be your best option.


----------



## ancestry

Deb & Bill said:


> Also, since it is a platform style bed with a three section pad, you can't remove the pad and use it on the floor as a bed.  So an air bed will be your best option.



Thanks for letting me know.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## MarkyMouse

Deb & Bill said:


> I thought they were enclosing the outdoor area and make it part of the Suitcase.


. I have no knowledge of what his happening to the suitcase but just wanted to say that I think it is way too small. I hope they are doing something to make it larger.  Perhaps take some of Olivia's space.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Chuck S

MarkyMouse said:


> . I have no knowledge of what his happening to the suitcase but just wanted to say that I think it is way too small. I hope they are doing something to make it larger.  Perhaps take some of Olivia's space.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Olivia's is too busy to give up some of their space.  If it weren't they wouldn't have enlarged it several years ago.  The outdoor patio of Olivia's was originally an herb garden used by the chefs.  The small enclosed room adjacent to the patio was the original Olivia's patio area.


----------



## Valgoof

Chuck S said:


> Olivia's is too busy to give up some of their space.  If it weren't they wouldn't have enlarged it several years ago.  The outdoor patio of Olivia's was originally an herb garden used by the chefs.  The small enclosed room adjacent to the patio was the original Olivia's patio area.



Do I need to make an ADR for breakfast at Olivias? We plan to eat there two mornings and lunch when we arrive around 3:00. For some reason I thought it wouldnt be busy.


----------



## Chuck S

Valgoof said:


> Do I need to make an ADR for breakfast at Olivias? We plan to eat there two mornings and lunch when we arrive around 3:00. For some reason I thought it wouldnt be busy.



Dinner time is usually the busiest.  I've never made reservations for Breakfast or a late lunch.  If you have a large party, though, I recommend reservations.  And there are exceptions, as I have seen them very busy for breakfast, occasionally.


----------



## Valgoof

Chuck S said:


> Dinner time is usually the busiest.  I've never made reservations for Breakfast or a late lunch.  If you have a large party, though, I recommend reservations.  And there are exceptions, as I have seen them very busy for breakfast, occasionally.



Just two adults. I think I will leave it alone. Eating at Olivia's or in the villa seem to be the only decisions we will be making on the fly.


----------



## tigergrad

We will be staying at OKW for the first time in April. We have a GV. There are 9 of us-
me & DH  early 50's
DD, DSiL, DGS  early 30's and 4
DD, DSIL - mid 20's
DS, DS's GF- 17/16

We will have a car but will most likely travel to parks at various times so being near a bus stop is important. DGS will want to go to the pool often- so walking to that would be helpful. DH will spend most of his time at the resort. He'd be happy with a decent view from the deck- river, gold course...

What building would you suggest we request? There were no near HH available when we booked.


----------



## Chuck S

Buildings 15, 16 and 19 Have GVs. All are fairly close to hospitality area. Bldg 19 is very close to a neighborhood pool, if DGS doesn't necessarily want the water slide.


----------



## dcibrando

Does anyone know if you can use your resort refillable mugs if you are eating breakfast at Olivia's?  I'm guessing not but wanted to check since goods to go is very limited for breakfast

Also does the little convenience store sell pastries?


----------



## Chuck S

dcibrando said:


> Does anyone know if you can use your resort refillable mugs if you are eating breakfast at Olivia's?  I'm guessing not but wanted to check since goods to go is very limited for breakfast
> 
> Also does the little convenience store sell pastries?




I can't answer your mug question, as I've never used one.  I would _assume_ that they do not refill them.   The store sells some individually packages Otis Spunkmeyer muffins, or larger packages of Entenmann's pastries.


----------



## bookwormde

dcibrando said:


> Does anyone know if you can use your resort refillable mugs if you are eating breakfast at Olivia's? I'm guessing not but wanted to check since goods to go is very limited for breakfast
> 
> Also does the little convenience store sell pastries?



Maybe just my perception, but I do not see anyone saying anything if you want to bring in your beverage in a refillable mug, at Olivia's, OKW is the "laid back" resort.


----------



## bravelitltoaster

Anyone tried the banana bread French toast? Sounds amazing, just curious if it is as good as it sounds! Olivia's sounds like a great little place. Excited to go in May!


----------



## eliz603

We are contemplating an April trip. We are trying to decide between a 1 bedroom @OKW, or most likely, the Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 or 3 bedroom. With the current special, OKW 1 bedroom is a smidge more than the WBC 3 bedroom.  Our big factor is our difficult sleeper 2 yr old. Is the laundry room area big enough for a pack n play?  I know some units have a 2nd bathroom door here; we can work around that. Is there enough room in the bedroom for a pack n play?  

Just a note - DDP is not a factor in this decision.


----------



## carissa1970

eliz603 said:


> We are contemplating an April trip. We are trying to decide between a 1 bedroom @OKW, or most likely, the Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 or 3 bedroom. With the current special, OKW 1 bedroom is a smidge more than the WBC 3 bedroom.  Our big factor is our difficult sleeper 2 yr old. Is the laundry room area big enough for a pack n play?  I know some units have a 2nd bathroom door here; we can work around that. Is there enough room in the bedroom for a pack n play?  Just a note - DDP is not a factor in this decision.



There was not enough room for it in the laundry room.  Definitely would fit in the bedroom, though.


----------



## eliz603

carissa1970 said:


> There was not enough room for it in the laundry room.  Definitely would fit in the bedroom, though.



Okay, thanks!!  We were able to use the laundry room last year at BLT. I'm sure that sounds weird, but it worked wonderfully!


----------



## carissa1970

eliz603 said:


> Okay, thanks!!  We were able to use the laundry room last year at BLT. I'm sure that sounds weird, but it worked wonderfully!



Well, maybe it could fit there. It's been a while since I used one!  Let us know what you figure out.


----------



## Valgoof

What are the hours for the boat to DTD? Is it still running with the construction?

Also, stupid question. I have never had/used a jacuzzi tub before. I am thinking it might be nice to soak the feet at night.  What do I need to bring?


----------



## Chuck S

Valgoof said:


> What are the hours for the boat to DTD? Is it still running with the construction?
> 
> Also, stupid question. I have never had/used a jacuzzi tub before. I am thinking it might be nice to soak the feet at night.  What do I need to bring?



The boat runs from about 11am to 10pm, every 20 to 30 minutes, depending upon how many they are running.  Yes it is running, it docks at the West Side dock,behind House of Blues.

For the Jacuzzi, don't use anything that makes a lot of foaming bubbles, like bubble bath.  With the air jets it makes it over foamy, use a regular soap or a mild foaming bath oil.


----------



## udflyer00

OKW is the resort that my DW and I bought into 10 years ago now and we've loved it ever since!!  On property we've only stayed at OKW and BWV(once) in those 10 years, but I have to say that we love OKW.  BWV did have a cooler pool, but as a family of 6 now, i think we only had 2 stroller aged when we stayed at BWV I have to say it was a LONG trek to walk from the parking lot into the hotel, up the elevator, WAY down the hall (we had 2nd room from the end of a wing) with sleepy, tired, cranky kids and gear in tow...  The location was awesome though and we did use more points for the preferred view for our stay and it was cool to see illuminations from our balcony, and even to just sit on the balcony and stare at the glamour of that silver geodesic sphere, Spaceship Earth, well after the park was closed...   But being able to drive right up to our door, unload, and be in our room that fast is something sometimes priceless to parents with small children..

Also the room sizes are another plus, and again as our family has grown over the years since being members we'll take every inch we can get...   But we've had some great memories there.  Cute pictures of kids in diapers feeding the birds our $8 DVC gift shop bread to the ducks on the patio (probably wasn't $8, but it's more than it should be haha)...  We are heading back down this summer after a 2.5 year hiatus we're going to try the THV, only because we have an access of points that we have to use or lose that allows us to splurge on the Treehouses, but I'd rather be at OKW for 10 points a night less and I'd be just fine.  However this trip is for our 15th Wedding Anniversary and the THV is one that DW has ALWAYS wanted to try.  So she'll win this trip, but next time we'll be back at OKW!!!


----------



## chepic

bravelitltoaster said:


> Anyone tried the banana bread French toast? Sounds amazing, just curious if it is as good as it sounds! Olivia's sounds like a great little place. Excited to go in May!



quite yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    try it

cheryl


----------



## udflyer00

I haven't had those but I really enjoyed the Conch Fritters!!!


----------



## Valgoof

Chuck S said:


> The boat runs from about 11am to 10pm, every 20 to 30 minutes, depending upon how many they are running.  Yes it is running, it docks at the West Side dock,behind House of Blues.
> 
> For the Jacuzzi, don't use anything that makes a lot of foaming bubbles, like bubble bath.  With the air jets it makes it over foamy, use a regular soap or a mild foaming bath oil.



Thanks Chuck!!



bravelitltoaster said:


> Anyone tried the banana bread French toast? Sounds amazing, just curious if it is as good as it sounds! Olivia's sounds like a great little place. Excited to go in May!





udflyer00 said:


> I haven't had those but I really enjoyed the Conch Fritters!!!



I am looking forward to trying both of those in 3 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## tlwfun89

WE have an 8m dinner reservation at olivias on our arrival day as we are driving in and do not want to leavethe resort . Can anyone say if 8 Pm dinner affects the service or quality at Olivias?


----------



## Chuck S

tlwfun89 said:


> WE have an 8m dinner reservation at olivias on our arrival day as we are driving in and do not want to leavethe resort . Can anyone say if 8 Pm dinner affects the service or quality at Olivias?


It shouldn't affect food quality in anyway.  Unless they are really, really busy I would not expect it to affect service, either.


----------



## tlwfun89

Thanks just the answer we are looking for as being laid back at the resort is great unless its over the top laid back


----------



## dcibrando

Is Olivia's a place you need to have dinning reservations at for breakfast, lunch, or dinner?   How crowded does it usually get? (It seems small)


----------



## Chuck S

dcibrando said:


> Is Olivia's a place you need to have dinning reservations at for breakfast, lunch, or dinner?   How crowded does it usually get? (It seems small)



I've never made reservations at Olivia's, but I have had to wait sometimes.  You shouldn't need reservations for lunch, breakfast can be busy, but never had a long wait.  For Dinner, reservations _may_ be a good idea, especially during busy travel times, any holiday and 3 day weekends.


----------



## cepmom

did anyone here stay at OKW for Marathon Weekend? We did, and really enjoyed the resort (for what little time we actually spent there!) We rented DVC points and were able to book "Hospitality House" area, we were nice and close to the main building and the busses to the Expo/races. 

We are going down next month for the Princess Half and will be renting DVC points again, but are not able to book "Hospitality House" area this time. I was wondering if there is any type of shuttle from the more far flung areas of OKW that would bring you to the main building to get on the bus the morning of the race? I know there are internal shuttle busses that run, but I wasn't sure if they run at that time (3:30 AM ish) I mean, I guess we could walk but at that God awful time of the morning, I don't want to have to leave the room any earlier than necessary!


----------



## pmdeve

Chuck S said:


> While it occasionally varies because of road construction and maintnance, the normal order is:
> 
> 1) Peninsular Road
> 2) South Point
> 3) Old Turtle Pond Rd.
> 4) Miller's Road
> 5) North Cove Rd. (Hospitality House)



We wil be staying in a two bedroom for 5 days next month.  I have a scooter and I hope you can tell me would Penninsular Road be the best stop for me to get on the bus easily.  We stayed at SS last year and we stayed at the first stop.  when we the bus came there was hardly anyone on the bus so I was able to get in the bus easily.  Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

pmdeve said:


> We wil be staying in a two bedroom for 5 days next month.  I have a scooter and I hope you can tell me would Penninsular Road be the best stop for me to get on the bus easily.  We stayed at SS last year and we stayed at the first stop.  when we the bus came there was hardly anyone on the bus so I was able to get in the bus easily.  Thanks



Probably, but the bldgs closest to Peninsular Rd. stop (23 to 26) are in the Near HH booking category, so you would need to have that category booked.  That said, my Mom was in a wheelchair for the parks for several years due to 3 hip surgeries, and then a bad heart valve.  We often stayed in the Turtle Pond area, and only had trouble boarding once.


----------



## njpyro

I haven't read through the whole thread, so this may have been mentioned, but does anyone know if the studios near HH have coffee makers, and if so, what types? I'd like to bring my own coffee, but not sure if I need filters and ground coffee, pods or packs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pmdeve

Chuck S said:


> Probably, but the bldgs closest to Peninsular Rd. stop (23 to 26) are in the Near HH booking category, so you would need to have that category booked.  That said, my Mom was in a wheelchair for the parks for several years due to 3 hip surgeries, and then a bad heart valve.  We often stayed in the Turtle Pond area, and only had trouble boarding once.



Thanks.  That really helps


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

njpyro said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, so this may have been mentioned, but does anyone know if the studios near HH have coffee makers, and if so, what types? I'd like to bring my own coffee, but not sure if I need filters and ground coffee, pods or packs. Thanks in advance!



All DVC studios should have the 10-12 cup Mr. Coffee type coffee brewers.  Flat bottom filters.  There's been a few reports of the 4 cup brewers floating around but my last stay in an OKW studio it was the larger size.  You'll also receive coffee packs for one or two pots of coffee.


----------



## Deb & Bill

cepmom said:


> did anyone here stay at OKW for Marathon Weekend? We did, and really enjoyed the resort (for what little time we actually spent there!) We rented DVC points and were able to book "Hospitality House" area, we were nice and close to the main building and the busses to the Expo/races.
> 
> We are going down next month for the Princess Half and will be renting DVC points again, but are not able to book "Hospitality House" area this time. I was wondering if there is any type of shuttle from the more far flung areas of OKW that would bring you to the main building to get on the bus the morning of the race? I know there are internal shuttle busses that run, but I wasn't sure if they run at that time (3:30 AM ish) I mean, I guess we could walk but at that God awful time of the morning, I don't want to have to leave the room any earlier than necessary!



Unfortunately, no.  The race buses only pick up from the Hospitality House and there is no other transportation to the HH at that time of the morning.  After the race, you should be able to get an Internal bus that will stop at the HH both first and last.


----------



## DvcDoc

dcibrando said:


> Is Olivia's a place you need to have dinning reservations at for breakfast, lunch, or dinner?   How crowded does it usually get? (It seems small)



we have never had a problem getting into Olivia's without an ADR for any meal. I think the most we have waited was around 5 minutes.


----------



## cepmom

Deb & Bill said:


> Unfortunately, no.  The race buses only pick up from the Hospitality House and there is no other transportation to the HH at that time of the morning.  After the race, you should be able to get an Internal bus that will stop at the HH both first and last.



thanks, that's what I thought as well. I did online check in and requested "Peninsular Road area" as well as "near transportation"...hoping that puts us somewhat closer to HH. Just out of curiosity, how long of a walk is it from some of the farther areas in case we can't get a room closer to HH?


----------



## Chuck S

cepmom said:


> thanks, that's what I thought as well. I did online check in and requested "Peninsular Road area" as well as "near transportation"...hoping that puts us somewhat closer to HH. Just out of curiosity, how long of a walk is it from some of the farther areas in case we can't get a room closer to HH?




By using Goggle Earth and the path feature, it looks like the farthest building from HH, building 50, is .63 miles, or about 1/2 the way around World Showcase. I've walked it a couple of times.


----------



## cepmom

Chuck S said:


> By using Goggle Earth and the path feature, it looks like the farthest building from HH, building 50, is .63 miles, or about 1/2 the way around World Showcase. I've walked it a couple of times.



thanks! so, worst case, it should take about 15 min give or take to walk to HH to the race bus. Not ideal at 3:30 AM, but it's doable!!


----------



## ancestry

More questions from me.......

We are staying with a discount (not points) -- I was going to request the Turtle Pond area since we can't book the HH area since we aren't using points. But I was wondering can I try to request the HH area or is it not even worth it since it is a booking category for DVC members?

We will not have a car. Assuming we get placed further out in the resort, when we check in will they drive us to the room OR will we have to walk/take a bus? There are five of us and I know that none of us will want to carry our items (carry on bags from the airplane) all the way to the room if we have to walk.


----------



## Chuck S

ancestry said:


> More questions from me.......
> 
> We are staying with a discount (not points) -- I was going to request the Turtle Pond area since we can't book the HH area since we aren't using points. But I was wondering can I try to request the HH area or is it not even worth it since it is a booking category for DVC members?
> 
> We will not have a car. Assuming we get placed further out in the resort, when we check in will they drive us to the room OR will we have to walk/take a bus? There are five of us and I know that none of us will want to carry our items (carry on bags from the airplane) all the way to the room if we have to walk.



Someone from Bell Services should be available to deliver you and your luggage to your room, tipping is appropriate.


----------



## Lucille1963

Greetings from Building 36! 
This is our first stay at OKW and we couldn't be more pleased.  
The only drawback is that the main pool is closed which we hadn't been expecting.  (And I've tried to keep up on the DIS!)
We were initially assigned a room n building 64, but once we heard about the pool closure we asked for a change and they accommodated us. 
The room is lovely, the view has the perfect mix of private and scenic (I like to keep the blinds open and not feel like I am on display) 
Only one bus wait was overly long.  
My son can't get over how big the bathtub is and calls it the pool.  
We are staying with my parents and sister (DH and I are the Dvc members). They seem really impressed with the accommodations.


----------



## tlwfun89

can someone verify if all the comforters at old key west have been replaced as of now. I seen a lot of comforters at resorts including old key west for sale at theme park connections in florida. Anyone know recently


----------



## mrsgoose8

Hey All!

I'm looking at OKW for an upcoming stay. I think we would really like it based on the pics! I'm wondering a couple of things... 

we have a 4 & 2 year old...  how are the pools for young kiddos?

Do you think a studio would work out okay for us? I think I've read/seen that the studios there are larger than say, a value bedroom at the POP ? we stayed at the Pop last year and i t was a nightmare sleep wise. I'm thinking from the pictures that a pack n play could fit near the closett/outer sink or inside the bathroom?

Do you think we'd be crazy in a studio?? LOL.  Right now we have a 1 BR at AKV booked but id love it if we could stretch our points. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## lovegrumpy

Ds#2 and I are booked here in May. Both excited about the stay just worried about the busses. We have always drove to the parks.


----------



## TinkTitans

When is the pool set to reopen ??


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

lovegrumpy said:


> Ds#2 and I are booked here in May. Both excited about the stay just worried about the busses. We have always drove to the parks.



Was there this past May. 9 nights right up to the Sunday of Memorial Wknd. It included the 24 hour day    Anyway the buses were perfect !  We too normally rent car and drive to every park and were a little worried but no longer. Stayed in bldg. 26 HH area so hopped on practically right out our door but with no bus noises. 
Hope you enjoy as much as we did !


----------



## Deb & Bill

lovegrumpy said:


> Ds#2 and I are booked here in May. Both excited about the stay just worried about the busses. We have always drove to the parks.



Buses at OKW are great.  In our many stays there, we have never had a problem.  And you meet the nicest people at the bus stop.


----------



## bcuinohio

I noticed that Olivia's has Banana Bread French Toast.  I was wondering if they would allow me to get an order to go.  This way I can go pick it up while the family gets ready  and we can eat it in the room.  Will they allow me to get food to go?  Do I need to order in advance of they do?


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> I noticed that Olivia's has Banana Bread French Toast.  I was wondering if they would allow me to get an order to go.  This way I can go pick it up while the family gets ready  and we can eat it in the room.  Will they allow me to get food to go?  Do I need to order in advance of they do?



You cannot get "to go" from Olivia's.  Blame the dining plan for that one.


----------



## Kachina

We're booked to stay at OKW in December.  Cannot wait to see it.  I've fallen in love with it online and want to see if it's as beautiful and as peaceful as it seems compared to other resorts.  Would love to buy into DVC here if so!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Kachina said:


> We're booked to stay at OKW in December.  Cannot wait to see it.  I've fallen in love with it online and want to see if it's as beautiful and as peaceful as it seems compared to other resorts.  Would love to buy into DVC here if so!



It's so beautiful and peaceful at OKW it's almost like being in Montana.  

We used to live in Montana.


----------



## lovegrumpy

Deb & Bill said:


> It's so beautiful and peaceful at OKW it's almost like being in Montana.    We used to live in Montana.



That would be nice. We visit MT every couple of years. Have family there.


----------



## OKW Lover

Deb & Bill said:


> You cannot get "to go" from Olivia's.  Blame the dining plan for that one.



Sorry but you can't blame that on the dining plan. Olivia's never offered take out service.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## solstice621

mrsgoose8 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> I'm looking at OKW for an upcoming stay. I think we would really like it based on the pics! I'm wondering a couple of things...
> 
> we have a 4 & 2 year old...  how are the pools for young kiddos?
> 
> Do you think a studio would work out okay for us? I think I've read/seen that the studios there are larger than say, a value bedroom at the POP ? we stayed at the Pop last year and i t was a nightmare sleep wise. I'm thinking from the pictures that a pack n play could fit near the closett/outer sink or inside the bathroom?
> 
> Do you think we'd be crazy in a studio?? LOL.  Right now we have a 1 BR at AKV booked but id love it if we could stretch our points.
> 
> thanks in advance!



 We have stayed in a studio at OKW with a pack and play and it was fine! There was room between the table and one of the beds for it. Its a decent size room, but I cant compare it to POP, I've never stayed there. It's still just a one room studio though, the nice thing about one bedrooms besides the kitchen is the ability to separate little ones from noise (although OKW is mostly quiet). And I am all for stretching points


----------



## Chuck S

OKW Lover said:


> Sorry but you can't blame that on the dining plan. Olivia's never offered take out service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Actually,I did several times. At first, we could order anything from the Olivia's menu to go through Good's to Go, as they shared the kitchen. Then after the kitchens were remodeled and separated, you could order food to go at Olivia's.  But you can no longer get food to go at any Disney table service venue at any resort.  This policy did start either just prior to the current DDP or shortly after the current DDP.  My guess is that a few people expected table service  food to go for counter service credits, so they quickly ended take out availability at all table service venues.


----------



## Kachina

Yay for Montana fans!  

Here you guys go.  The view from my back porch.  





Can't wait to see OKW.  Mountains are very nice, but sometimes, especially this time of year, I get a hankering to see some palm trees.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Kachina said:


> Yay for Montana fans!
> 
> Here you guys go.  The view from my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see OKW.  Mountains are very nice, but sometimes, especially this time of year, I get a hankering to see some palm trees.



We didn't get mountains when we lived in MT.  We had badlands in Eastern MT.  But our son had Mt Sentinel in Missoula out his dorm window for one semester before he got too cold.

But you will like the palm trees at OKW.  Very restful.


----------



## bcuinohio

What other resorts  does OKW share the boat ride to DTD?  I see that SSR, OKW, POR and PFQ offer boat service to DTD but I was not sure if one boat circled though all four resorts or there were multiple routes.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> What other resorts  does OKW share the boat ride to DTD?  I see that SSR, OKW, POR and PFQ offer boat service to DTD but I was not sure if one boat circled though all four resorts or there were multiple routes.



None.  SSR is also by itself and it docks as the same dock as OKW.  POR and POFQ share a boat.


----------



## Kachina

Deb & Bill said:


> We didn't get mountains when we lived in MT.  We had badlands in Eastern MT.  But our son had Mt Sentinel in Missoula out his dorm window for one semester before he got too cold.
> 
> But you will like the palm trees at OKW.  Very restful.



I love eastern Montana.  Heck, I love the whole state.  It's a dream to finally be living here.  We live down in the Bitterroot now.


----------



## 2012wdw

tlwfun89 said:


> can someone verify if all the comforters at old key west have been replaced as of now. I seen a lot of comforters at resorts including old key west for sale at theme park connections in florida. Anyone know recently



We're here now, two rooms w/out comforters.  One room does have bed skirts and the other has this blue box spring wrap thing.


----------



## lovegrumpy

My family lives by flathead lake. I love that area.


----------



## mrsgoose8

Excited!! I booked our 2 night stay in a studio @ Okw (prior to 4 nights in AKL-Kidani)! First week of June

This will be our second stay ever at a DVC resort (new owners!). Excited to check another place out. 

I have read all 39 pages of this thread now. I am still wondering about a few things! 

It sounds like it's unlikely we would get into an elevator building, so If we get a ground level studio, (my ideal) would we definitely be getting no tub? It's not the end of the world, but not ideal with our young kiddos (4&2).

And since it doesn't sound like an elevator room is likely, what would you suggest for a room request? I'm sure my kids would love the big pool slide, but unless we can hold them in our lap, (is that allowed??) then I would think the turtle pond area would be better... But I don't want to be too far from a bus stop. Are the rooms closest to a pool at the turtle area a far walk to the bus stop? I've looked at the map and that part is the only thing I haven't figured out  

HH category wasn't available... So I think I've ranked it like this:
Elevator buildings (worth requesting or forget it??)
Turtle pond (as long as it's not too far from a bus stop) 
A request for Peninsular road. 

Does that sound good to you all?? 

I'm very excited!!

Finally, what are your "must do's" around OKW? We have only a short time to check it all out!! 
Where does one get the conch fritters?  

We will have a car with us, but I'm thinking we won't actually drive to the parks or anything... 

Anyway we are still relatively new to the "doing Disney world" world. We have both been a lot and love it, but still mostly on trips that were planned by others. Looking forward to learning more about what we will love for the future!


----------



## Chuck S

mrsgoose8 said:


> Excited!! I booked our 2 night stay in a studio @ Okw (prior to 4 nights in AKL-Kidani)! First week of June
> 
> This will be our second stay ever at a DVC resort (new owners!). Excited to check another place out.
> 
> I have read all 39 pages of this thread now. I am still wondering about a few things!
> 
> It sounds like it's unlikely we would get into an elevator building, so If we get a ground level studio, (my ideal) would we definitely be getting no tub? It's not the end of the world, but not ideal with our young kiddos (4&2).
> 
> And since it doesn't sound like an elevator room is likely, what would you suggest for a room request? I'm sure my kids would love the big pool slide, but unless we can hold them in our lap, (is that allowed??) then I would think the turtle pond area would be better... But I don't want to be too far from a bus stop. Are the rooms closest to a pool at the turtle area a far walk to the bus stop? I've looked at the map and that part is the only thing I haven't figured out
> 
> HH category wasn't available... So I think I've ranked it like this:
> Elevator buildings (worth requesting or forget it??)
> Turtle pond (as long as it's not too far from a bus stop)
> A request for Peninsular road.
> 
> Does that sound good to you all??
> 
> I'm very excited!!
> 
> Finally, what are your "must do's" around OKW? We have only a short time to check it all out!!
> Where does one get the conch fritters?
> 
> We will have a car with us, but I'm thinking we won't actually drive to the parks or anything...
> 
> Anyway we are still relatively new to the "doing Disney world" world. We have both been a lot and love it, but still mostly on trips that were planned by others. Looking forward to learning more about what we will love for the future!



For the Turtle Pond area, bldgs 30 to 35 are some of my favorites.  Very near the bus stop and close enough to the pool, but you don't get the pool noise.

Of that group Bldg 34 is Handicap Modified, but the rest should have tubs in the studios even on the ground floor.  The pool is near Bldg 42.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mrsgoose8 said:


> ...It sounds like it's unlikely we would get into an elevator building, so If we get a ground level studio, (my ideal) would we definitely be getting no tub? It's not the end of the world, but not ideal with our young kiddos (4&2).
> 
> And since it doesn't sound like an elevator room is likely, what would you suggest for a room request? I'm sure my kids would love the big pool slide, but unless we can hold them in our lap, (is that allowed??) then I would think the turtle pond area would be better... But I don't want to be too far from a bus stop. Are the rooms closest to a pool at the turtle area a far walk to the bus stop? I've looked at the map and that part is the only thing I haven't figured out
> 
> HH category wasn't available... So I think I've ranked it like this:
> Elevator buildings (worth requesting or forget it??)
> Turtle pond (as long as it's not too far from a bus stop)
> A request for Peninsular road.
> 
> ...



I'd put ground floor and tub as the first two requests.  Just to make sure you do get a tub in the studio. 

It seems as though we always are offered Turtle Pond when we get to OKW.  It's a larger area.  You will be near the Turtle Shack and the pool there seems a bit larger. 

One thing about the bus stops, none are very far from any of the villas.  

As for the pool side, you won't be able to go down with your children on any of the slide at WDW.  Only one at a time is permitted.  And you can't stand at the end to catch the children.  You can stand off to the side, but not right at the end.


----------



## MarkyMouse

Can anyone tell me the building number that til the place of the sales building. I know it's in the 60's. But can't remember it precisely.


----------



## OKW Lover

MarkyMouse said:


> Can anyone tell me the building number that til the place of the sales building. I know it's in the 60's. But can't remember it precisely.



That would be building 62


----------



## mrsgoose8

Thanks Chuck & Deb &Bill!! 

Anyone have a list of "must sees" or things to do around the resort! We want to be sure to get the full experience.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MarkyMouse said:


> Can anyone tell me the building number that til the place of the sales building. I know it's in the 60's. But can't remember it precisely.



When they tore down the Commorodore House, they built three buildings. 62, 63 and 64.  And rerouted the road. 



mrsgoose8 said:


> Thanks Chuck & Deb &Bill!!
> 
> Anyone have a list of "must sees" or things to do around the resort! We want to be sure to get the full experience.



Don't forget to check out the Community Hall and see what activities they have scheduled.  And it's easy to pedal one of the surrey bikes around OKW.  No hills.


----------



## dcibrando

2012wdw said:


> We're here now, two rooms w/out comforters.  One room does have bed skirts and the other has this blue box spring wrap thing.



photo?


----------



## MarkyMouse

Deb & Bill said:


> When they tore down the Commorodore House, they built three buildings. 62, 63 and 64.  And rerouted the road.  Don't forget to check out the Community Hall and see what activities they have scheduled.  And it's easy to pedal one of the surrey bikes around OKW.  No hills.



Is there anything I can do to request a specific unit?


----------



## Chuck S

MarkyMouse said:


> Is there anything I can do to request a specific unit?



You can request a specific unit via Member Services, but there are absolutely no guarantees.  And if that unit is not available when you check-in, the room assigner will have no idea why your requested that unit and you're back to square one.  It is much better to make your requests more general in nature, like "Old Turtle Pond, near bus stop" and so forth, rather than requesting a specific building or unit.


----------



## Valgoof

DH just asked if we can plan our days so we have a relaxing afternoon everyday at the resort. Ummm, already done.  OKW looks like the kind of place that you want some time to just hang out.   11 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

We are booking a trip for November of this year.  I was wondering when we will place our room request?  Do we do it when we do online check in?


----------



## OKW Lover

1stTimeDisneyer said:


> We are booking a trip for November of this year.  I was wondering when we will place our room request?  Do we do it when we do online check in?



You should do this when you book your room.


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

OKW Lover said:


> You should do this when you book your room.



I didn't see a place when we booked our rooms online through member services. Do I need to call them?


----------



## Deb & Bill

1stTimeDisneyer said:


> I didn't see a place when we booked our rooms online through member services. Do I need to call them?



You can send them an email throught the member website (use Contact Us link).  Include the reservation number and make any requests.  It's quicker and they should get back to you in a few days.


----------



## LuvTheMagic985

We arrive in 7 days  and I have a few questions...
- Besides Olivia's are there any other hot breakfast options at this resort?
- I purchased my stay via a travel site, will we get housekeeping service daily?
- Approximately how far (minutes) walk is it to DTD?

 Thank you


----------



## Chuck S

LuvTheMagic985 said:


> We arrive in 7 days  and I have a few questions...
> - Besides Olivia's are there any other hot breakfast options at this resort?
> - I purchased my stay via a travel site, will we get housekeeping service daily?
> - Approximately how far (minutes) walk is it to DTD?
> 
> Thank you



There is a counter service option for breakfast behind Olivia's, on the Turtle Crawl boardwalk called Good's to Go.

For housekeeping, it depends upon the website, if it is a site that rents DVC reservations made with points by an owner (like David's DVC Rentals) then no, you will not receive daily housekeeping.  If you purchased through a regular travel website, like Orbit, Travelocity, and so forth, then yes, you you will get daily housekeeping.

There is boat that runs from the area behind Olivia's to Downtown Disney, however, if you prefer to walk to DtD, is about a mile from where the path starts by OKW Building 55.


----------



## Deb & Bill

LuvTheMagic985 said:


> We arrive in 7 days  and I have a few questions...
> - Besides Olivia's are there any other hot breakfast options at this resort?
> - I purchased my stay via a travel site, will we get housekeeping service daily?
> - Approximately how far (minutes) walk is it to DTD?
> 
> Thank you



Someone posted a photo of Goods to Go with it boarded up for renovations right now.  It might not be open.  Just use your kitchen in your villa. 

If you walk to DTD, do it during the day.  The path isn't lit at night.  And you need to stay off the cart paths and golf course as well.


----------



## MarkyMouse

Deb & Bill said:


> Someone posted a photo of Goods to Go with it boarded up for renovations right now.  It might not be open.  Just use your kitchen in your villa.  If you walk to DTD, do it during the day.  The path isn't lit at night.  And you need to stay off the cart paths and golf course as well.



I hope they are making it bigger!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dianeschlicht

MarkyMouse said:


> I hope they are making it bigger!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Not sure how they would make it much bigger without eliminating or taking space from the tiny Gurgling Suitcase or equally small workout room.


----------



## fmer55

dianeschlicht said:


> Not sure how they would make it much bigger without eliminating or taking space from the tiny Gurgling Suitcase or equally small workout room.



They are also reconfiguring the gurgling suitcase and the smoking area next to Gurgling suitcase, outside the doors of Olivia's is being roofed over. I am dying to see some pictures, apparently the bridge over the pool is gone already.


----------



## momof2minnies

Yes the bridge is gone,didn't think I'd like it but it did open it up alot.
Looked good.

Linda


----------



## khardin2218

what building are the grand villas located in?


----------



## dvc_john

Deb & Bill said:


> Someone posted a photo of Goods to Go with it boarded up for renovations right now.  It might not be open.



While Goods to Go is closed, they have one of those food service trucks parked nearby with mostly the same menu that Goods to Go had.


----------



## dvc_john

khardin2218 said:


> what building are the grand villas located in?



GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.

OKW building configurations (compliments of WebmasterDoc):
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1251562


----------



## Chuck S

khardin2218 said:


> what building are the grand villas located in?



The buildings outlined in yellow on the map below have Grand Villas.


----------



## LuvTheMagic985

dvc_john said:


> While Goods to Go is closed, they have one of those food service trucks parked nearby with mostly the same menu that Goods to Go had.



I'd like to see the renovation pictures, too, as well as the food service trucks. I'll be coming back with lots of photos.


----------



## MarkyMouse

Silly me. I confused goods to go with the gurgling suitcase. It's the gurgling suitcase that I wish was expanding. How big does Olivia's really need to be?  Jmo

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## SusieBea

dvc_john said:


> While Goods to Go is closed, they have one of those food service trucks parked nearby with mostly the same menu that Goods to Go had.



Well, that was a good idea!


----------



## Deb & Bill

MarkyMouse said:


> Silly me. I confused goods to go with the gurgling suitcase. It's the gurgling suitcase that I wish was expanding. How big does Olivia's really need to be?  Jmo
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I thought they were expanding the Gurgling Suitcase to enclose the open area right outside.


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> I thought they were expanding the Gurgling Suitcase to enclose the open area right outside.


Wouldn't that block the walkway to the pool and the rest of the Turtle Crawl boardwalk?


----------



## TinkTitans

How long is Goods scheduled to be closed ?  That might affect our grocery order in a few weeks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> Wouldn't that block the walkway to the pool and the rest of the Turtle Crawl boardwalk?



No, just that patio area where they have the "firepit".  Where the railing is around it.


----------



## dcibrando

anyone know how long Goods to go will be closed?


----------



## mxkris

Any news on the pool opening back up?


----------



## nym4588

We stayed here for the first time January 6-15, and loved, loved, loved it.  We were in the HH section right across from the bus stop.  I just found the entire area to be so lush and beautiful; I'd go back there in a heartbeat!


----------



## JeanetteK

Hi everyone   My DH and I are planning on staying at OKW 4/29 through 5/8 in a 1 BDRM villa.   We are not DVC owners, nor have we ever stayed at a DVC resort.  Therefore, we will be booking directly through Disney.  

I'm somewhat confused, however, about housekeeping.  Since we are booking through Disney, we will definitely have daily housekeeping?

I think we will would like to stay in building 56 - close to quiet pool and close to bus stop.  Any negatives to requesting this building?  If so, would you suggest another area?  We are in our late 40s, and don't have really any problems with walking/getting around.    

In terms of ground floor rooms, have you noticed any problems with insects getting in through the closed patio doors (able to get in under the door)?  

Also, we are smokers.  I think I read somewhere (not in this part 2 thread) that smoking is permitted outside each building.  Can anyone confirm if that is accurate?

Thanks for any advice/answers.  We are very excited.  This is our first deluxe stay -- celebrating our 5 year anniversary.  Really looking forward to this!  Thanks again 

Jeanette


----------



## chalee94

JeanetteK said:


> Also, we are smokers.  I think I read somewhere (not in this part 2 thread) that smoking is permitted outside each building.  Can anyone confirm if that is accurate?



the map above shows the designated smoking areas.


----------



## Traub70

Hi all!

Me, my DH and 6 yo DS will be staying at OKW June 27th - July 4th.  We are transferring in through RCI.  I was so excited when I acquired this booking, as the DVC resorts are the most difficult to book into through RCI.  

I was just wondering if you are able to see the Illuminations firework show from any of the units? Another thing I was wondering, since I transferred in through RCI, if I would be able to put in a request for a room preference?  I would really like to be near one of the pools and have a room where we could maybe see some fireworks at night.

Also, are there any must do activities that you would suggest?  I really appreciate any and all help that you can give. Thanks for all the help and for sharing your "home" with my family.  Can't wait to start making those new Disney memories.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## mhnewcomb

JeanetteK said:


> Hi everyone   My DH and I are planning on staying at OKW 4/29 through 5/8 in a 1 BDRM villa.   We are not DVC owners, nor have we ever stayed at a DVC resort.  Therefore, we will be booking directly through Disney.
> 
> I'm somewhat confused, however, about housekeeping.  Since we are booking through Disney, we will definitely have daily housekeeping?
> 
> I think we will would like to stay in building 56 - close to quiet pool and close to bus stop.  Any negatives to requesting this building?  If so, would you suggest another area?  We are in our late 40s, and don't have really any problems with walking/getting around.
> 
> In terms of ground floor rooms, have you noticed any problems with insects getting in through the closed patio doors (able to get in under the door)?
> 
> Also, we are smokers.  I think I read somewhere (not in this part 2 thread) that smoking is permitted outside each building.  Can anyone confirm if that is accurate?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/answers.  We are very excited.  This is our first deluxe stay -- celebrating our 5 year anniversary.  Really looking forward to this!  Thanks again
> 
> Jeanette



We stayed in 56 this past October...very convenient!  We were in the ground floor studio with a direct view of the pool.  No bug problems at all.  Our friends with two kids were directly above us, and we never heard them, either.  Laundry was super convenient--two washers and four dryers right next door.  Bus stop is right there, and you'll see the bus you want and have about 90 seconds grace period while it passes the stop and turns around before coming to the bus stop.

And yes, smoking outside each building, which would have been very convenient if we hadn't switched to vaping about two months earlier.


----------



## okw2012

Having booked through Disney, you will get daily housekeeping. In that area, building 55 is also a good choice. You would not hear the bus noise as much but on the other hand sometimes there is too much noise coming from the spa. The trail to Downtown Disney starts there if you like to walk. Ask for a top floor if you want to minimize insect problems. You will also get a nice canal view. There is a designated smoking area nearby.



JeanetteK said:


> Hi everyone   My DH and I are planning on staying at OKW 4/29 through 5/8 in a 1 BDRM villa.   We are not DVC owners, nor have we ever stayed at a DVC resort.  Therefore, we will be booking directly through Disney.
> 
> I'm somewhat confused, however, about housekeeping.  Since we are booking through Disney, we will definitely have daily housekeeping?
> 
> I think we will would like to stay in building 56 - close to quiet pool and close to bus stop.  Any negatives to requesting this building?  If so, would you suggest another area?  We are in our late 40s, and don't have really any problems with walking/getting around.
> 
> In terms of ground floor rooms, have you noticed any problems with insects getting in through the closed patio doors (able to get in under the door)?
> 
> Also, we are smokers.  I think I read somewhere (not in this part 2 thread) that smoking is permitted outside each building.  Can anyone confirm if that is accurate?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/answers.  We are very excited.  This is our first deluxe stay -- celebrating our 5 year anniversary.  Really looking forward to this!  Thanks again
> 
> Jeanette


----------



## JeanetteK

Thanks for the responses!  I did notice the designated smoking symbols on the map, and that is also where I read that smoking was also permitted outside each building.  Just wanted to confirm that there are ashtrays at the buildings, as we do not smoke in non-designated areas.

Thanks for recommending the upper floor -- I've already talked to DH about that.

You all are very helpful.  Thanks again, everyone!  I'm sure I'll have additional questions and will be here to pester you guys for a while.


----------



## Chuck S

Traub70 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Me, my DH and 6 yo DS will be staying at OKW June 27th - July 4th.  We are transferring in through RCI.  I was so excited when I acquired this booking, as the DVC resorts are the most difficult to book into through RCI.
> 
> I was just wondering if you are able to see the Illuminations firework show from any of the units? Another thing I was wondering, since I transferred in through RCI, if I would be able to put in a request for a room preference?  I would really like to be near one of the pools and have a room where we could maybe see some fireworks at night.
> 
> Also, are there any must do activities that you would suggest?  I really appreciate any and all help that you can give. Thanks for all the help and for sharing your "home" with my family.  Can't wait to start making those new Disney memories.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michelle


Hi Michelle,

Welcome to the DISBoards.

A few buildings may have a view of only the tops of the highest fireworks from Illuminations.  Nothing really worth the effort.  Remember that most of Illuminations takes place right on the lake, very few aerial shots. You will hear them going off, though, through most of OKW right at 9pm.
RCI should provide you with a phone number to call DVC Member Services so you can pay the incoming $95 fee.  I'd make a request at that time.  With 4 pools and 5 bus stops, few rooms are very far from either.

Remember that most of the resort does not have elevators, as it was built prior to changes in the Americans with Disabilities act.  The 3 elevator buildings are often held for people with mobility issues.  The stairs, though,  are well designed and easy walk up.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Traub70 said:


> Hi all!  Me, my DH and 6 yo DS will be staying at OKW June 27th - July 4th.  We are transferring in through RCI.  I was so excited when I acquired this booking, as the DVC resorts are the most difficult to book into through RCI.  I was just wondering if you are able to see the Illuminations firework show from any of the units? Another thing I was wondering, since I transferred in through RCI, if I would be able to put in a request for a room preference?  I would really like to be near one of the pools and have a room where we could maybe see some fireworks at night.  Also, are there any must do activities that you would suggest?  I really appreciate any and all help that you can give. Thanks for all the help and for sharing your "home" with my family.  Can't wait to start making those new Disney memories.  Thanks,  Michelle



We have transferred into DVC with RCI twice, one time being to OKW. It is our favorite over SSR!! I just called the member services number and made my request. You can call the general DVC number during the day, and they can get you to the right person Enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## marcus.ka

Can anyone tell me which kind of toiletries they are providing right now at the OKW? Do they still offer H2O Aquatics? Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Chuck S

When I was there in November there were grapefruit scented hair products.  If you're talking about the little blue bottles of H2O Aquatics, they haven't had those for about a year or so.


----------



## AHawkins80

Hi everyone we are new DVC owners at OKW and will be planning our first trip for March 2015.  We are going to book with OKW 11 months out and might want to try BWV at the 7 month mark.  We have two small children, who will be 6 and 4 at the time of travel so I thought the location of boardwalk would be great. We also have the inlaws coming so I need two rooms and with our points I can only do BWV or OKW? Thoughts on either for using our DVC for the first time?


----------



## Tybalt

AHawkins80 said:


> Hi everyone we are new DVC owners at OKW and will be planning our first trip for March 2015.  We are going to book with OKW 11 months out and might want to try BWV at the 7 month mark.  We have two small children, who will be 6 and 4 at the time of travel so I thought the location of boardwalk would be great. We also have the inlaws coming so I need two rooms and with our points I can only do BWV or OKW? Thoughts on either for using our DVC for the first time?



Although OKW is _beautiful_, BWV is SO convenient!  It is centrally located with a lot to do.  Also, if your kids wanted to, the could try Club Dolphin for a day to have fun with other kids (that is easily walkable from BWV, and a lot of kids get excited about that club).  You can walk or boat to HS and Epcot from there too, so that's awesome!

My husband and I don't have kids, but we prefer BWV for its location.  When we just want to relax though, we go to OKW which feels more laid back and has a boat to Downtown Disney.  Really, whatever you choose, I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## bcuinohio

AHawkins80 said:


> I can only do BWV or OKW?



I thought you could book your home resort at 11 months and all others at 7 months if they have availability.


----------



## Deb & Bill

AHawkins80 said:


> Hi everyone we are new DVC owners at OKW and will be planning our first trip for March 2015.  We are going to book with OKW 11 months out and might want to try BWV at the 7 month mark.  We have two small children, who will be 6 and 4 at the time of travel so I thought the location of boardwalk would be great. We also have the inlaws coming so I need two rooms and with our points I can only do BWV or OKW? Thoughts on either for using our DVC for the first time?



At 11 months out up until seven months out, you can only book your home resort.  When you hit seven months out, you can cancel that reservation and book at any resort that has availability. 

Easter is April 5, 2015, so you might run into Spring Break and Easter if you go the end of March.  So it might be hard to get two villas.  Early March might not be so difficult. 

But with 4 adults and two children, you could get a two bedroom villa at OKW and have plenty of space.  But someone will need to sleep in the living room on the sleeper sofa and sleeper chair if your in laws get the second bedroom. 

At BWV, you'll only have lockoff two bedroom villas, so the second bedroom would have one queen bed and a double sleeper sofa.


----------



## dianeschlicht

AHawkins80 said:


> Hi everyone we are new DVC owners at OKW and will be planning our first trip for March 2015.  We are going to book with OKW 11 months out and might want to try BWV at the 7 month mark.  We have two small children, who will be 6 and 4 at the time of travel so I thought the location of boardwalk would be great. We also have the inlaws coming so I need two rooms and with our points I can only do BWV or OKW? Thoughts on either for using our DVC for the first time?



While the location of BWV is great for the adults, I think OKW has better child play facilities.  The Kiddie area and main pool are being renovated a bit this winter, but I think it still has great kid friendly spaces at all the pool areas.


----------



## AHawkins80

Deb & Bill said:


> At 11 months out up until seven months out, you can only book your home resort.  When you hit seven months out, you can cancel that reservation and book at any resort that has availability.
> 
> Easter is April 5, 2015, so you might run into Spring Break and Easter if you go the end of March.  So it might be hard to get two villas.  Early March might not be so difficult.
> 
> But with 4 adults and two children, you could get a two bedroom villa at OKW and have plenty of space.  But someone will need to sleep in the living room on the sleeper sofa and sleeper chair if your in laws get the second bedroom.
> 
> At BWV, you'll only have lockoff two bedroom villas, so the second bedroom would have one queen bed and a double sleeper sofa.


Thanks!  My mistake, we will be booking a 2 bedroom villa (not 2 seperate rooms)  We will have a total of 7, 4 adults and 3 children (15 yr old step daughter too that I didn't mention).  We plan on going the 2nd week of March, so we miss the Spring break.  So I'm assuming we will be ok. We are def going to book OKW since that is our home. I just wanted to see your thoughts on BWV when 7 months comes up to switch.  Thanks again for your input!


----------



## AHawkins80

bcuinohio said:


> I thought you could book your home resort at 11 months and all others at 7 months if they have availability.


You are right, the reason why I said that I can only book with OKW or BWV is because  we get 150 pts a year and plan on going every 2 years which brings us to 300 pts, for a 2 bedroom villa during the beginning of March leaves us to book OKW or BWV without having to borrow and buy more points.   Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bcuinohio

AHawkins80 said:


> You are right, the reason why I said that I can only book with OKW or BWV is because  we get 150 pts a year and plan on going every 2 years which brings us to 300 pts, for a 2 bedroom villa during the beginning of March leaves us to book OKW or BWV without having to borrow and buy more points.   Sorry for the confusion.



I have been tempted to buy in myself.  I was afraid that they may have changed the rules for resale.  I have been renting points from a friend.  He bought into OKW when it first opened.


----------



## Tybalt

My husband and I love our DVC membership and often say it is the best purchase we have made so far.  We've been married 8 1/2 years and bought in 2009.  

We bought in gradually and bought 1/3 of the points we needed to take the vacation we needed.  We bought in January, when they have an offer where they give you points to use for the previous year in addition to the points you are buying.  Doing this, we were able to bank and borrow, using 3X as many points as we owned to take the vacation we wanted.  

We have added on several times and done the same offer, always in January.  We never financed (used my husband's Christmas bonus) and therefore paid no interest which will make us break even sooner.


----------



## cepmom

Tybalt said:


> My husband and I love our DVC membership and often say it is the best purchase we have made so far.  We've been married 8 1/2 years and bought in 2009.
> 
> We bought in gradually and bought 1/3 of the points we needed to take the vacation we needed.  We bought in January, when they have an offer where they give you points to use for the previous year in addition to the points you are buying.  Doing this, we were able to bank and borrow, using 3X as many points as we owned to take the vacation we wanted.
> 
> We have added on several times and done the same offer, always in January.  We never financed (used my husband's Christmas bonus) and therefore paid no interest which will make us break even sooner.



we are also toying with the idea of buying in...we have been going to Disney regularly since 2002, but just stayed at a DVC (OKW, rented points) for the first time last month. DH loved it and is _really _interested in buying in now. Did you buy in directly through Disney? If so, were you able to buy in to OKW?


----------



## Chuck S

cepmom said:


> we are also toying with the idea of buying in...we have been going to Disney regularly since 2002, but just stayed at a DVC (OKW, rented points) for the first time last month. DH loved it and is _really _interested in buying in now. Did you buy in directly through Disney? If so, were you able to buy in to OKW?



You can buy any resort directly, if they have the points available.  Disney re-acquires points through ROFR (that is a resale purchase that has to be approved by DVC, Disney can repurchase the contract under the same terms that the buyer offered) or through default for non-payment of dues or loans.

Not every resort or every use year may be available when you are ready to buy.

While purchasing directly is generally quicker and easier, unless you plan to use your points for cruising, Adventures by Disney or to stay at a cash Disney resort...and the ability to do so is dwindling even for those of us that bought direct, as when a DVC component is added, we can no longer use points at that resort for a regular room. For OKW, I would buy resale today.  Just be sure you are getting an extended contract to 2057, and not 2042, as the pricing isn't much different.  With direct, all contracts are extended.

The exception would be small add-on contracts.  I'd probably buy up to 50 points for an add on directly, simply for the convenience and time.  Time is money


----------



## Valgoof

Checked in a few hours ago. Loving OKW!! My only request was near bus stop and we are right across from one. Just discovered we have an Illuminations "view". We can definitely hear them.  Ate dinner at Olivia's. Yum!!!


----------



## cepmom

Chuck S said:


> You can buy any resort directly, if they have the points available.  Disney re-acquires points through ROFR (that is a resale purchase that has to be approved by DVC, Disney can repurchase the contract under the same terms that the buyer offered) or through default for non-payment of dues or loans.
> 
> Not every resort or every use year may be available when you are ready to buy.
> 
> While purchasing directly is generally quicker and easier, unless you plan to use your points for cruising, Adventures by Disney or to stay at a cash Disney resort (and the ability to do so is dwindling even for those of us that bought direct, as when a DVC component is added, we can no longer use points at that resort for a regular room) for OKW, I would buy resale today.  Just be sure you are getting an extended contract to 2057, and not 2042, as the pricing isn't much different.  With direct, all contracts are extended.
> 
> The exception would be small add-on contracts.  I'd probably buy up to 50 points for an add on directly, simply for the convenience and time.  Time is money



thank you! Great info, we are definitely considering buying, I will have to spend some time reading up!


----------



## Tybalt

cepmom said:


> Did you buy in directly through Disney? If so, were you able to buy in to OKW?



We have always bought directly through Disney even though it is a little more expensive to do so.  We have toyed with the idea of buying resale, but our vacation adviser is always so helpful, and we love the peace of mind, the quick ability to book with the points, and the incentive of points to use from the previous year (offered in January).  

Our adviser has never pressured us to buy a minimum number of points; in fact, we bought 60  AKV points the first time and have consistently added on in smaller increments at OKW after that.  For the OKW points, we were put on a waiting list, and Bill estimated how long he thought they would take to come through.  The points always came through in about half the time he estimated.  

These are the only two resorts we own at, but and we love to stay at OKW, but we have also had good luck getting in at Beach Club and Board Walk in the summer at the 7 month window. (I call when they open.)


----------



## cepmom

Tybalt said:


> We have always bought directly through Disney even though it is a little more expensive to do so.  We have toyed with the idea of buying resale, but our vacation adviser is always so helpful, and we love the peace of mind, the quick ability to book with the points, and the incentive of points to use from the previous year (offered in January).
> 
> Our adviser has never pressured us to buy a minimum number of points; in fact, we bought 60  AKV points the first time and have consistently added on in smaller increments at OKW after that.  For the OKW points, we were put on a waiting list, and Bill estimated how long he thought they would take to come through.  The points always came through in about half the time he estimated.
> 
> These are the only two resorts we own at, but and we love to stay at OKW, but we have also had good luck getting in at Beach Club and Board Walk in the summer at the 7 month window. (I call when they open.)



thank you!


----------



## lisajl

Hey all!  We will be staying at OKW Feb 20-23rd and I have a question.
I know the water in park leaves a lot to be desired.  How is the water from the faucet at OKW?  Just wondering if we want to order water or not.

I have never stayed at a DVC resort and really looking forward to it.

Any suggestions on anything else at OKW?


----------



## Chuck S

lisajl said:


> Hey all!  We will be staying at OKW Feb 20-23rd and I have a question.
> I know the water in park leaves a lot to be desired.  How is the water from the faucet at OKW?  Just wondering if we want to order water or not.
> 
> I have never stayed at a DVC resort and really looking forward to it.
> 
> Any suggestions on anything else at OKW?



Well, that really depends upon your personal taste.  I'm fine with the water at OKW. I do notice a slight taste, but it's a lot better than the tap water here at my home, I use bottled water at home.

I don't even really mind the water in the parks, but I do buy bottles in the park because the bottles are cold.


----------



## parrotheadlois

Valgoof said:


> Checked in a few hours ago. Loving OKW!! My only request was near bus stop and we are right across from one. Just discovered we have an Illuminations "view". We can definitely hear them.  Ate dinner at Olivia's. Yum!!!



We'll be checking in a week from today.  I requested a room in the Turtle Pond area - so I wondered where your room is.   My sister and family are also going, they'll have a 2BR Villa, we have a studio.  I also requested a ground floor so I don't have to trudge up and down the stairs (just a little knee issue).  


and we bought our points from a resale agent, Shontell Crawford (DVC by ReSale)  Her agency isn't a sponsor here anymore, so I'm not sure if this info will be edited out.   I'm sure dealing with The Timeshare Store would be just as easy.

We've never regretted purchasing.


----------



## Tybalt

lisajl said:


> We will be staying at OKW Feb 20-23rd



Ooh, are you running in any of the races?  I am running in the Princess Half Marathon and am SO excited!  If you are running, you will LOVE coming "home" to the relaxing atmosphere of OKW! (and the hot tub and sauna are great!)


----------



## lisajl

Tybalt said:


> Ooh, are you running in any of the races?  I am running in the Princess Half Marathon and am SO excited!  If you are running, you will LOVE coming "home" to the relaxing atmosphere of OKW! (and the hot tub and sauna are great!)



Yes.  I am in the 5k with my 16 year old son.  My niece and her family are meeting us there.   Her husband,  their 16 year old son and my niece will be doing the half.  Going to be so much fun!!


----------



## Toniann966

For any of you that are there now, is the main pool open?
I will be there in 6 days . 
Does anyone have any current pictures or comments of my dear OKW?


----------



## Valgoof

parrotheadlois said:


> We'll be checking in a week from today.  I requested a room in the Turtle Pond area - so I wondered where your room is.   My sister and family are also going, they'll have a 2BR Villa, we have a studio.  I also requested a ground floor so I don't have to trudge up and down the stairs (just a little knee issue).
> 
> 
> and we bought our points from a resale agent, Shontell Crawford (DVC by ReSale)  Her agency isn't a sponsor here anymore, so I'm not sure if this info will be edited out.   I'm sure dealing with The Timeshare Store would be just as easy.
> 
> We've never regretted purchasing.



We are in building 35, third floor. I think if we stay here again, I will request a golf course view, but really all the buildings look great.


----------



## dwelty

Valgoof said:


> Checked in a few hours ago. Loving OKW!! My only request was near bus stop and we are right across from one. Just discovered we have an Illuminations "view". We can definitely hear them.  Ate dinner at Olivia's. Yum!!!



Can you tell me if the main pool (the one with the sandcastle) is open again?  It was under rehab a few weeks ago.


----------



## Valgoof

dwelty said:


> Can you tell me if the main pool (the one with the sandcastle) is open again?  It was under rehab a few weeks ago.



We have seen people in it as we drove by, but we havent been in it. I will try and confirm tomorrow. There is a lot of construction here. Something is going on up by the entrance, building 32 and/or 33 is blocked off with workers on the roof and then the work going on up by Gurgling Suitcase. Nothing that has bothered us, justnoticed the ugly green tarp walls. 
Sitting out on the balcony now, watching the storms roll in. It will be very difficult to stay anywhere else.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Can anyone tell me if bell services will bring your luggage all the way to your room? I have an Owner's Locker and just remembered OKW has no elevators. Not a problem for me to use the stairs, but I sure don't want to be hauling a 50lb bin up those stairs!


----------



## OKW Lover

anonymousegirl said:


> Can anyone tell me if bell services will bring your luggage all the way to your room? I have an Owner's Locker and just remembered OKW has no elevators. Not a problem for me to use the stairs, but I sure don't want to be hauling a 50lb bin up those stairs!



Yes, bell services will bring your luggage to your room.  Also, when you leave they will come and get it.


----------



## anonymousegirl

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, bell services will bring your luggage to your room.  Also, when you leave they will come and get it.



Thanks for the info. I usually tip the bell services for having to deal with my locker, groceries, etc. This time, knowing about the stairs, I may increase my tip to reward al that hard work.


----------



## gydell

1st time staying at OKW. I will have 3 - 12yo boys with me. Which building would you recommend that is close to the food court? The pool? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

gydell said:


> 1st time staying at OKW. I will have 3 - 12yo boys with me. Which building would you recommend that is close to the food court? The pool? Thanks!


 Well, that depends.  Do you have the "near HH" category booked?  If so, you'll probably get the best room near those areas that is available when you check-in. The near HH category usually includes bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.

If you don't have near HH booked, there are still several nearby buildings that should do nicely..  62 to 64 (but as these are the only buildings with elevators, they are often held for those with mobility issues) 15, 16, 27 and 28 are pretty close and would be good choices.


----------



## gydell

Chuck S said:


> Well, that depends.  Do you have the "near HH" category booked?  If so, you'll probably get the best room near those areas that is available when you check-in. The near HH category usually includes bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.
> 
> If you don't have near HH booked, there are still several nearby buildings that should do nicely..  62 to 64 (but as these are the only buildings with elevators, they are oftn held for those with mobility issues) 15, 16, 27 and 28 are pretty close and would be good choices.



I don't even know what HH is so I guess not. I am trading in thru RCI. I usually stay at SSR but it wasn't available for when I needed it.


----------



## dvc at last !

Anyone have pics of the renovations -
pool etc. ?


----------



## Deb & Bill

gydell said:


> 1st time staying at OKW. I will have 3 - 12yo boys with me. Which building would you recommend that is close to the food court? The pool? Thanks!



There is no food court at OKW even like Artist's Palette at SSR.  You only have Goods to Go (a smaller counter service dining with seating outside), the Turtle Shack (smaller and more limited still than Goods to Go and only open seasonally) and Olivia's (table service dining).


----------



## gydell

Deb & Bill said:


> There is no food court at OKW even like Artist's Palette at SSR.  You only have Goods to Go (a smaller counter service dining with seating outside), the Turtle Shack (smaller and more limited still than Goods to Go and only open seasonally) and Olivia's (table service dining).



Thanks! Can you get refillable cups?


----------



## Chuck S

gydell said:


> I don't even know what HH is so I guess not. I am trading in thru RCI. I usually stay at SSR but it wasn't available for when I needed it.



Sorry...Near HH is near Hospitality House, OKWs name for the main check-in and guest services area.


----------



## eeyoresmom

gydell said:


> Thanks! Can you get refillable cups?


Yes


----------



## gydell

Chuck S said:


> Sorry...Near HH is near Hospitality House, OKWs name for the main check-in and guest services area.



Thanks!


----------



## gydell

eeyoresmom said:


> Yes



Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

gydell said:


> Thanks! Can you get refillable cups?



But filling locations are limited with the resort being so large.  It's probably easier to just fill up your refrigerator with your favorite beverages rather than use the refillable mug.  Unless you are spending a lot of time at the main pool.


----------



## gydell

Deb & Bill said:


> But filling locations are limited with the resort being so large.  It's probably easier to just fill up your refrigerator with your favorite beverages rather than use the refillable mug.  Unless you are spending a lot of time at the main pool.



Thanks!


----------



## gydell

I have a studio and a 1 bd booked. What are the chances of getting these close together or even connecting?


----------



## Chuck S

gydell said:


> I have a studio and a 1 bd booked. What are the chances of getting these close together or even connecting?



Well, if you absolutely wanted them connecting, it would've been better to have booked a 2 bedroom lock-off.  It takes fewer points than booking the 1 bdrm and studio separately and would be connecting.  But it would be a single reservation, and all the magic bands would open both exterior door, as it would be considered one unit.

That said, I've always had very good luck getting units that were pretty conveniently located for being near each other. Usually they are in the same building, but may be on different floors.  One it was in the building next door and once I did get two studios right next to each other, which is rare, as those are only in the "U" shaped buildings.  It just depends upon what is available on your check-in day.


----------



## gydell

Thanks! The reason I have it like this is that I got the 1 bd free and bought points for the studio. We have 6 going so needed the extra. 2 adults and 4 kids. One CM said to request it since it can be done since some of the 2 bds can be used as a studio and a 1bd. Then another said she didn't think so but call a week before we go and request it. I ask the ? here since the dis seems to know more than most of the CM's. Guess I will find out in July!


----------



## Deb & Bill

gydell said:


> Thanks! The reason I have it like this is that I got the 1 bd free and bought points for the studio. We have 6 going so needed the extra. 2 adults and 4 kids. One CM said to request it since it can be done since some of the 2 bds can be used as a studio and a 1bd. Then another said she didn't think so but call a week before we go and request it. I ask the ? here since the dis seems to know more than most of the CM's. Guess I will find out in July!



You need to call Member Services (should be on your RCI reservation) to add the request to your reservation.  You can't call the resort directly to make requests.  Call MS as soon as you can to add the request.  You'll need both reservation numbers and add "traveling with" to both reservations.  Tell them you have four minors on the reservation.  

And if you don't get them connected, the two adults will be split up for the stay.


----------



## gydell

Deb & Bill said:


> You need to call Member Services (should be on your RCI reservation) to add the request to your reservation.  You can't call the resort directly to make requests.  Call MS as soon as you can to add the request.  You'll need both reservation numbers and add "traveling with" to both reservations.  Tell them you have four minors on the reservation.
> 
> And if you don't get them connected, the two adults will be split up for the stay.



 I have alerted MS already. Both rooms are listed together now but with 2 different reservation #'s. They have made a note of the situation, they said. I am to alert them again about 10 days before arrival. Hopefully pixie dust will be working for me. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## cepmom

arriving to OKW on Friday...does anyone know if Goods To Go is still under construction?


----------



## Toniann966

cepmom said:


> arriving to OKW on Friday...does anyone know if Goods To Go is still under construction?


Yes it is. We are here now. They are currently in business, but the drink station is not self serve . Lines get really long!


----------



## cepmom

Toniann966 said:


> Yes it is. We are here now. They are currently in business, but the drink station is not self serve . Lines get really long!



thank you!


----------



## mxkris

Is there a link somewhere that shows the layout of the rooms? Studio specially? I didn't want to dig through all the pages! Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Here is  the layout of an OKW studio:


----------



## HockeyMomNH

We just booked our first trip to OKW for August.  My DSis and family are staying at POFQ.  Does anyone know if the boats to DTD are shared between the resorts, or are they dedicated?  I'm wondering if we might be able to ride from OKW to POFQ by boat.

Looking forward to our trip. 

ETA:  Nevermind, I can see from Google Earth that there are separate boat routes.  It does look like there is a small service road connecting the two resorts.  It doesn't look too guest friendly though.


----------



## chalee94

HockeyMomNH said:


> We just booked our first trip to OKW for August.  My DSis and family are staying at POFQ.  Does anyone know if the boats to DTD are shared between the resorts, or are they dedicated?  I'm wondering if we might be able to ride from OKW to POFQ by boat.



there are definitely separate boats from OKW to DTD and POFQ to DTD.  but you can meet up at DTD, if that works for you.

yeah, i wouldn't try to walk from OKW to POFQ.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

chalee94 said:


> there are definitely separate boats from OKW to DTD and POFQ to DTD.  but you can meet up at DTD, if that works for you.
> 
> yeah, i wouldn't try to walk from OKW to POFQ.



Thanks, we will have a car but they won't.  We are not planning to spend to much time together as our touring styles are completely different.  She will have a large group with her too, as her inlaws will be with her.  I just wondered since the resorts are next to each other if there was an easy way to get from one to the other so that she and I could spend a little time together.  Maybe DTD is the answer.


----------



## Deb & Bill

HockeyMomNH said:


> ...ETA:  Nevermind, I can see from Google Earth that there are separate boat routes.  It does look like there is a small service road connecting the two resorts.  It doesn't look too guest friendly though.



That road is a construction road and considered a backstage area.  So no guests are permitted there.


----------



## macemc12

We are looking to book a 1 week stay in a 1BR for March '15. How easy is it to get that at the 7 month mark? We currently own at BLT but would like to stay somewhere a little bit more quiet and relaxed this time!  Thanks!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

macemc12 said:


> We are looking to book a 1 week stay in a 1BR for March '15. How easy is it to get that at the 7 month mark? We currently own at BLT but would like to stay somewhere a little bit more quiet and relaxed this time!  Thanks!!


You should probably be able to get OKW at seven months out.


----------



## bcuinohio

I will most likely get to OKW before check in.  I was planning on stopping by the grocery store on my way in to pickup some snacks and drinks.  If our room is not ready, will they hold our groceries with our luggage?

Any suggestions on a good grocery store to stop at coming from MCO?  I went to the Super Walmart on our last trip and it was crazy.  I thought about maybe stopping at Costco on the way.  The other thought was to check in first and then head up to Winn Dixie or Publix.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> I will most likely get to OKW before check in.  I was planning on stopping by the grocery store on my way in to pickup some snacks and drinks.  If our room is not ready, will they hold our groceries with our luggage?
> 
> Any suggestions on a good grocery store to stop at coming from MCO?  I went to the Super Walmart on our last trip and it was crazy.  I thought about maybe stopping at Costco on the way.  The other thought was to check in first and then head up to Winn Dixie or Publix.



They will hold your groceries with your luggage.  And you'll need to separate your refrigerated items from the non-refrigerated.


----------



## dianeschlicht

macemc12 said:


> We are looking to book a 1 week stay in a 1BR for March '15. How easy is it to get that at the 7 month mark? We currently own at BLT but would like to stay somewhere a little bit more quiet and relaxed this time!  Thanks!!



That kind of depends on if it's near the heavy spring break times.  Early in March will be easier than later in March.  We often go in March, and I tend to book it at about 10 months out.


----------



## gydell

How much is extra day of housekeeping?


----------



## Deb & Bill

gydell said:


> How much is extra day of housekeeping?



Laundry and Housekeeping Services
Disney Vacation Club Resorts offer laundry and housekeeping services. Daily housekeeping service is not provided for Members. 
This Resort hotel offers a 24-hour self-service laundry room. There are also dry-cleaning and valet laundry services. Villas with 1 or more bedrooms also feature in-unit washers and dryers.
Trash & Towel Service
For stays of 7 or less nights, Trash & Towel Service is provided on day 4, regardless of whether you're using Member-discounted cash, vacation points or a combination of both. 
With Trash & Towel service, Housekeeping will: 
	Empty trash and replace liners in trash bins.
	Provide fresh bathroom linens. 
	Replace bath amenities as needed. 
	Replenish facial tissues, paper towels and toilet paper.
	Replenish coffee, sugar, cream and sweeteners. 
Full Cleaning Service
For stays of 8 or more nights, Full-Cleaning Service is provided on day 4 and Trash & Towel Service is provided on day 8, regardless of whether you're using Member-discounted cash, vacation points or a combination of both. This process repeats for stays longer than 8 days. 
With Full-Cleaning service, Housekeeping will provide everything included with the Trash & Towel Service, plus: 
	Change the bed linens. 
	Vacuum and dust the vacation villa.
	Clean the bathroom(s). 
	Clean the kitchen/kitchenette and wash the dishes. 
Rental Guests (non-Members or Disney Vacation Club Members paying rack rate) receive Full Cleaning Services every day.
For all of the above, additional Housekeeping Services may be purchased. 
Additional Housekeeping Service Daily Rates: 
	Full Cleaning Service for Deluxe Studio - $30 per day requested
	Full Cleaning Service for 1-Bedroom Villa - $45 per day requested
	Full Cleaning Service for 2-Bedroom Villa - $60 per day requested
Additional Trash & Towel Service Daily Rates:
	Trash & Towel Service for Deluxe Studio - $15 per day requested 
	Trash & Towel service for 1-Bedroom Villa - $20 per day requested
	Trash & Towel service for 2-Bedroom Villa - $25 per day requested
Pay As You Play
With Pay As You Play service, you'll be provided with the following amenities at no additional charge at the start of your stay. After that, you may purchase more amenities for the following fees (fees are subject to change):
	Toiletries Package, $5 - 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel
	Coffee Package, $3 - 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners
	Towel Package, $6 - 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat
	Laundry Detergent (only in 1- and 2-Bedroom Vacation Villas), $1 - 1 box


----------



## gydell

Thanks!


----------



## rkmassa

Chuck S said:


> Buildings 45, 46 and 55 are lovely canal views, and I very much enjoyed the nice view of one of the ponds from building 35 last November.



We stayed in 45, and several times were jostled awake from a couple of rare "sleep-ins" by boat captains leading passengers in yelling "wake up!"  We will be returning in July, and no way will we stay in those buildings.


----------



## Chuck S

rkmassa said:


> We stayed in 45, and several times were jostled awake from a couple of rare "sleep-ins" by boat captains leading passengers in yelling "wake up!"  We will be returning in July, and no way will we stay in those buildings.




To those who may be concerned about this, while I don't condone the practice, the boats to DtD do not begin running to DownTown Disney until 10am.


----------



## Fsudisney

Is there a movie schedule available anywhere for February or March at OKW? TIA


----------



## dianeschlicht

rkmassa said:


> We stayed in 45, and several times were jostled awake from a couple of rare "sleep-ins" by boat captains leading passengers in yelling "wake up!"  We will be returning in July, and no way will we stay in those buildings.



HUH???  We have stayed in 45 and 46 many times, and I've never heard anything like that.  The only thing is that early in the morning, the security boat makes a run through the canal, but it isn't loud.  If you were awakened by the DTD boat, it must have been at least 10:30 or 11:00, so not early.


----------



## bcuinohio

Deb & Bill said:


> They will hold your groceries with your luggage.  And you'll need to separate your refrigerated items from the non-refrigerated.



Thank You.


----------



## Joy

Hello OKW fans!

I have 7 month window question if you wouldn't mind helping a fellow DVCer out.  We going to do the Tower of Terror run the first weekend in October, which is also Food & Wine Festival.  What do you think my chances are at the seven month window of getting either a two bedroom or two studios?

Our home resort is VWL and I didn't think to book anything until today.  There are no studios left and I don't have enough points for a 2 bedroom.  

We have been wanting to try OKW so this seems like the perfect opportunity to do so.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Joy said:


> Hello OKW fans!
> 
> I have 7 month window question if you wouldn't mind helping a fellow DVCer out.  We going to do the Tower of Terror run the first weekend in October, which is also Food & Wine Festival.  What do you think my chances are at the seven month window of getting either a two bedroom or two studios?
> 
> Our home resort is VWL and I didn't think to book anything until today.  There are no studios left and I don't have enough points for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> We have been wanting to try OKW so this seems like the perfect opportunity to do so.



I think a 2 bedroom might be easier than 2 studios, but I think it's possible at 7 months.


----------



## Joy

Thanks.  If I can't get OKW we may end up at a moderate on cash.


----------



## drcoulsey

Does the OKW Grand Villa have a 4th bathroom on the first floor for anyone who sleeps on the sofa?  If so, does that bathroom have a tub or shower?


----------



## Deb & Bill

drcoulsey said:


> Does the OKW Grand Villa have a 4th bathroom on the first floor for anyone who sleeps on the sofa?  If so, does that bathroom have a tub or shower?



Yes and it is just a shower.


----------



## ibela

Hi. I just recently booked a week at OKW studio in late August. I've been at most of the resorts but for some reason, never stayed at OKW. Anyway, I booked near HH and then saw someone mention Illuminations. Is there anywhere I can see Illuminations from the resort if it's a non-park day?


----------



## Deb & Bill

ibela said:


> Hi. I just recently booked a week at OKW studio in late August. I've been at most of the resorts but for some reason, never stayed at OKW. Anyway, I booked near HH and then saw someone mention Illuminations. Is there anywhere I can see Illuminations from the resort if it's a non-park day?



Not really, except for maybe a few of the higher fireworks.  And they will be far away.


----------



## katema52

I remember once floating on my back in one of the pools and watching the top of the fireworks. It's a great memory.


----------



## bcuinohio

How long does it take to get to SSR?  A friend of mine (DVC member at OKW) told me that SSR has a nice food court.  If I drive over there, will they let me in?  I thought that the boat might be a little slow since I would have to go to DTD first.


----------



## lojo

We stayed in OKW on our first visit to WDW - loved it.

Starting to plan for our next visit and OKW is right up there in our shortlist.

Having the top floor is important to us (no feet above our heads) but would like to find out which buildings have 2 floors (as opposed to the 3 floor buildings).  Does anyone know of a website/page/blog/post that lists them or identifies them on a map?

TIA


----------



## OKW Lover

As far as I know, all the buildings have three floors.  However, there are portions (ends) of _some_ buildings that are only two floors high.


----------



## Nanajo1

I have a map of buildings 11 to 28. Bld 11,12,15,16,17,19,22,24,25,29,63 have two floors. I don't have a map of the higher number buildings. I see if I can get it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lojo said:


> We stayed in OKW on our first visit to WDW - loved it.
> 
> Starting to plan for our next visit and OKW is right up there in our shortlist.
> 
> Having the top floor is important to us (no feet above our heads) but would like to find out which buildings have 2 floors (as opposed to the 3 floor buildings).  Does anyone know of a website/page/blog/post that lists them or identifies them on a map?
> 
> TIA



Here's info from Webmaster Doc (I believe) on the specifics of the OKW blgds:

"I spent a couple of hours last week doing a survey of the buildings at OKW. There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There are designated smoking areas available outdoors. In Buildings 11-29, the 1BR and 2BR villas have one entrance to the master bathroom - thru the master bedroom. In Buildings 30-64, there is an additional access to the master bath thru the laundry room. The jacuzzi area is separate from the master bath which has the toilet, shower and sink. 

The "near" Hospitality House booking category includes Buildings 11-14 and 23-26 and may be reserved as a guaranteed location if available. All other locations, floors and views cannot be guaranteed, but requests may be made. Charcoal grills are availabe near each of the neighborhood pools (Miller's Road, Old Turtle Pond and South Point). There are no gas grills at the resort.

All of the following building descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.

*Type A buildings are all 3 stories.* 
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
3rd Floor- 2,2,2
*Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.*

*Type B buildings are all 2 stories.*
1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
*Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.*

*Type C buildings are all 3 stories.*
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
*Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.*

*Type D buildings are all 3 stories.*
1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
*Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.*

*Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.*
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

*Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.*
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.

*TypeF is a 3 story building.*
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
*Building 64 is the only Type F.*

*TypeG is a 2 story building.*
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
*Building 12 is the only Type G*."


----------



## lojo

Thank you all for replying - and so quickly too.

That's really great info, I'd never have found it myself.

Off to mark it all unto my map now and get my planning started.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

can anyone help me - studio apartment fridges - would I fit a half gallon of milk and a half gallon of juice in the door?  Thanks.  As I am from the UK we're not used to half gallon bottles so no idea what size they will be.  thanks.


----------



## chepic

chocolateMinnie said:


> can anyone help me - studio apartment fridges - would I fit a half gallon of milk and a half gallon of juice in the door?  Thanks.  As I am from the UK we're not used to half gallon bottles so no idea what size they will be.  thanks.



I do believe we were able to fit the half gallon in the door. They don't fit too much. We drive so when we have gotten the studio, we use a cooler.

Cheryl


----------



## chepic

Just booked Chef Mickey for our August trip.  12 of us, 8 of them have never been, so we got ourselves a 2 bedroom for the 8 of them and a studio for us. Should be a great time.  Driving down.  4 adults, 8 kids.     Going to request our favorite place, turtle pond. Already asked for same building, which I pray happens since we are using the kitchen in the 2 bedroom.  I know there is no guarantee, but with a little luck and some pixie dust, it might happen. 
Thinking of nice restaurant for the 4 adults to go one of the nights.  Been to just about all of them so looking for something different.

 Happy planning.  Cheryl


----------



## eeyoresmom

Try going to YouTube and watch videos of tours of OKW studios. I saw one yesterday with the fridge opened. It did look like 2 half gallons would fit on the door ( but not 1 gallon)


----------



## Nanajo1

If you tell MS you are traveling together they will note that so you will close by.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

chepic said:


> I do believe we were able to fit the half gallon in the door. They don't fit too much. We drive so when we have gotten the studio, we use a cooler.
> 
> Cheryl



Thanks for your help.  Trying to work out what will go in there as never stayed in a dvc studio


----------



## chocolateMinnie

eeyoresmom said:


> Try going to YouTube and watch videos of tours of OKW studios. I saw one yesterday with the fridge opened. It did look like 2 half gallons would fit on the door ( but not 1 gallon)



that is a brilliant tip - off over there now - would never have thought to check that out.


----------



## chrisaman

I am staying at OKW in September. My question is how hard is it to get to the magic kingdom by 8:00am for crystal palace ADRs when it doesn't open till 9. We won't have a car. Are we going to need to take a taxi or do the busses usually run early enough to get us there?


----------



## chepic

chrisaman said:


> I am staying at OKW in September. My question is how hard is it to get to the magic kingdom by 8:00am for crystal palace ADRs when it doesn't open till 9. We won't have a car. Are we going to need to take a taxi or do the busses usually run early enough to get us there?



Not hard at all. Be on the 7ish bus to magic kingdom. Buses start running early for that reason.   There is a special area that people with breakfast reservations go through at the gaits.  

Have fun,

Cheryl


----------



## chrisaman

chepic said:


> Not hard at all. Be on the 7ish bus to magic kingdom. Buses start running early for that reason.   There is a special area that people with breakfast reservations go through at the gaits.  Have fun,  Cheryl



Okay. I was just looking at the disneyworld web site and it said they only run an hour before opening so I was a little worried. By your post I am assuming they run earlier than that so that is good


----------



## eeyoresmom

They do run that early. Disney should clarify that, it causes a lot of confusion.


----------



## mlittig

I love staying at Old Key West   I always have pre-park opening breakfast reservations and have never had a problem getting there using Disney's bus system


----------



## chrisaman

mlittig said:


> I love staying at Old Key West   I always have pre-park opening breakfast reservations and have never had a problem getting there using Disney's bus system



Good to know. Thanx


----------



## dianeschlicht

Got back two days ago from our March OKW and Ft. Myers trip.  We were fotunate to get our favorite building at OKW!  We had a 1 bedroom in building 45!!!  Wonderful canal view room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> Got back two days ago from our March OKW and Ft. Myers trip.  We were fotunate to get our favorite building at OKW!  We had a 1 bedroom in building 45!!!  Wonderful canal view room.



We have a similar trip coming up soon.  OKW followed by Marco Island.

Did you do online check in, Diane?


----------



## RoutemanDan

dianeschlicht said:


> Got back two days ago from our March OKW and Ft. Myers trip.  We were fotunate to get our favorite building at OKW!  We had a 1 bedroom in building 45!!!  Wonderful canal view room.



We're headed down next month and hope to get our favorite, 45 or 46. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Annaelsa

Hello everyone! Due to the weather this winter delaying school finish, we have to reschedule a June trip and are choosing OKW for the latter part of the trip. 

We are very excited, as it will be our first stay at this DVC, and grateful that it is still available. 

The "near HH" category is full, so I'm seeking your expert advice on which buildings to request. Knowing we will be happy no matter where we are, but will try a request if some locations are better. 

Details if it matters- 1BR, 3 kids. And we will have our own car. Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## Chuck S

Annaelsa said:


> Hello everyone! Due to the weather this winter delaying school finish, we have to reschedule a June trip and are choosing OKW for the latter part of the trip.
> 
> We are very excited, as it will be our first stay at this DVC, and grateful that it is still available.
> 
> The "near HH" category is full, so I'm seeking your expert advice on which buildings to request. Knowing we will be happy no matter where we are, but will try a request if some locations are better.
> 
> Details if it matters- 1BR, 3 kids. And we will have our own car. Thank you all!!!!!




I like buildings 30 to 35, close to the Turtle Pond bus stop, close, but not "too close" to the Turtle Pond pool.


----------



## Cottager

Has anyone been golfing at Disney's Lake Buena Vista Golf Course while staying at Old Key West and taken advantage of the complementary transportation.  According to Disney's website:

_"Complimentary transportation via taxi is available to Guests of select Walt Disney World Resort hotels. You may request a ride at the Valet Desk or from Bell Services at select Resort hotels, and in the Pro Shop or from any golf operations staff members at the golf courses. Guests are advised to check with Guest Services or the Concierge for any transportation options offered by their hotel."_

Just curious if OKW is one of the select resorts and if you go to Bell Services, Guest Services, or the Concierge to arrange for a taxi.  Do they give you a taxi coupon and can you book a taxi the night before?


----------



## chepic

Cottager said:


> Has anyone been golfing at Disney's Lake Buena Vista Golf Course while staying at Old Key West and taken advantage of the complementary transportation.  According to Disney's website:
> 
> _"Complimentary transportation via taxi is available to Guests of select Walt Disney World Resort hotels. You may request a ride at the Valet Desk or from Bell Services at select Resort hotels, and in the Pro Shop or from any golf operations staff members at the golf courses. Guests are advised to check with Guest Services or the Concierge for any transportation options offered by their hotel."_
> 
> Just curious if OKW is one of the select resorts and if you go to Bell Services, Guest Services, or the Concierge to arrange for a taxi.  Do they give you a taxi coupon and can you book a taxi the night before?



It has been a while since Dave has golfed but I do recall they gave him a ride.  We let the desk know when we checked in and they took care of everything.  

Cheryl


----------



## bcuinohio

Any suggestions on a grocery store to stop at driving from MCO to OKW?  I would prefer a traditional grocery store like Publix or Winn Dixie.


----------



## nolanboys

Here now and loving it!

Building 23 which is perfect location. Room is in great condition. Love being near the HH and since our boys are older, they have been going down to play basketball, and with MB it is much easier for the older 3 to go down by themselves or back to the room from the pool. They are working on the Gurgling Suitcase. Was told it will be open again in a couple of weeks. Busses have been pretty good, and most of the CM's fabulous.


----------



## Holstar

Hi again guys!

I'm back with more questions ahead of our August stay 

We're (myself, my SO and our three nieces) going to be staying a two bedroom villa for two weeks. In theory, we should have tons of room, with SO and myself in the master bedroom and the girls sharing the second bedroom. However, none of them will want to share a bed for two weeks! 

We considered one of them sleeping in the living room, on either the sleeper chair or sofa bed, but we've learnt from experience that keeping them together is best for keeping home sickness at bay! They won't sleep alone in a new place, and wouldn't be comfortable in such an open room, away from their other sisters.

So... I guess my question is what to do with the third little girl who won't share a bed with anyone, but also doesn't want to sleep in the living room! Any ideas? 

Do any resorts (including OKW) offer a trundle bed? Possibly for an extra charge, which we would be totally happy paying? Or, would we be okay to buy an airbed somewhere locally and put this in the second bedroom?

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated


----------



## chepic

Holstar said:


> Hi again guys!  I'm back with more questions ahead of our August stay   We're (myself, my SO and our three nieces) going to be staying a two bedroom villa for two weeks. In theory, we should have tons of room, with SO and myself in the master bedroom and the girls sharing the second bedroom. However, none of them will want to share a bed for two weeks!  We considered one of them sleeping in the living room, on either the sleeper chair or sofa bed, but we've learnt from experience that keeping them together is best for keeping home sickness at bay! They won't sleep alone in a new place, and wouldn't be comfortable in such an open room, away from their other sisters.  So... I guess my question is what to do with the third little girl who won't share a bed with anyone, but also doesn't want to sleep in the living room! Any ideas?  Do any resorts (including OKW) offer a trundle bed? Possibly for an extra charge, which we would be totally happy paying? Or, would we be okay to buy an airbed somewhere locally and put this in the second bedroom?  Any suggestions would be very much appreciated



Just move the sleeper chair into the bedroom.

Cheryl


----------



## bcuinohio

Holstar said:


> Hi again guys!
> 
> I'm back with more questions ahead of our August stay
> 
> We're (myself, my SO and our three nieces) going to be staying a two bedroom villa for two weeks. In theory, we should have tons of room, with SO and myself in the master bedroom and the girls sharing the second bedroom. However, none of them will want to share a bed for two weeks!
> 
> We considered one of them sleeping in the living room, on either the sleeper chair or sofa bed, but we've learnt from experience that keeping them together is best for keeping home sickness at bay! They won't sleep alone in a new place, and wouldn't be comfortable in such an open room, away from their other sisters.
> 
> So... I guess my question is what to do with the third little girl who won't share a bed with anyone, but also doesn't want to sleep in the living room! Any ideas?
> 
> Do any resorts (including OKW) offer a trundle bed? Possibly for an extra charge, which we would be totally happy paying? Or, would we be okay to buy an airbed somewhere locally and put this in the second bedroom?
> 
> Any suggestions would be very much appreciated



Here is a link with pictures of the room:

http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm


----------



## Nanajo1

Bring a sleeping bag and switch off between the girls.


----------



## HappyHappy

We also moved the sleeper chair into the second bedroom (at BLT). Kids loved it.


----------



## bcuinohio

Less than two weeks until OKW .


----------



## lovegrumpy

Kinda getting excited about staying here for the first time.


----------



## gray52

lovegrumpy said:


> Kinda getting excited about staying here for the first time.



What accommodations? Studio, 1br, 2br or GV?

OKW is so awesome.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## bcuinohio

lovegrumpy said:


> Kinda getting excited about staying here for the first time.



Me too.


----------



## nannette

Hello All!  Just booked this morning for 2 nights... the party is myself and DH.  This is his retirement trip!!  We are staying the first 2 nights at OKW and then moving on to CR followed by YC finishing with AKL (15 nights total)!! I've stayed OKW once and had the hospitality house category, but that wasn't available this morning.  We are renting a car so we will have transportation, but really wanted to be next to the hospitality house for gurgling suitcase   So what building should I request so we are close to gurgling suitcase??  

I've looked at the map but I am map challenged and would really love an experts advice 

Thanks
~N


----------



## OKW Lover

nannette said:


> Hello All!  Just booked this morning for 2 nights... the party is myself and DH.  This is his retirement trip!!  We are staying the first 2 nights at OKW and then moving on to CR followed by YC finishing with AKL (15 nights total)!! I've stayed OKW once and had the hospitality house category, but that wasn't available this morning.  We are renting a car so we will have transportation, but really wanted to be next to the hospitality house for gurgling suitcase   So what building should I request so we are close to gurgling suitcase??
> 
> I've looked at the map but I am map challenged and would really love an experts advice
> 
> Thanks
> ~N



Congratulations on DH's retirement!  I've now been retired 2 years and its great!!!

If you have a car, staying in the HH area isn't at all important.  We prefer the Turtle Pond area (building 35 is good) for being away from the noise, but close enough to the quiet pool.  Its not that far from HH if you want to walk either.


----------



## nannette

OKW Lover said:


> Congratulations on DH's retirement!  I've now been retired 2 years and its great!!!
> 
> If you have a car, staying in the HH area isn't at all important.  We prefer the Turtle Pond area (building 35 is good) for being away from the noise, but close enough to the quiet pool.  Its not that far from HH if you want to walk either.



Thank you   That's exactly what I was looking for.  I want to be somewhere close enough to walk over.  This is DH second trip to Disney and first for him to OKW.  I really think he will love this resort, but it's all about location with him!!  

I hope he feels the same way about retirement!  He's really only going to be semi retired... We currently live in NYC and are going to be moving the beginning of September to Dallas, Texas.. he will get a part-time job in January just to keep busy!  I have this 15 day trip planned with lots of surprises and plenty of rest!! 

Again thanks for the info! I'll add that to my spreadsheet and call and request that location and hope for the best!

~N


----------



## eeyoreali

I've stayed at OKW once before in a studio in building 14.  I'm looking to stay in a 2 bedroom here in 2015.  Am I correct in assuming that there will be 2 bedroom villas available in each of the buildings - either dedicated or lock off?


----------



## OKW Lover

eeyoreali said:


> Am I correct in assuming that there will be 2 bedroom villas available in each of the buildings - either dedicated or lock off?



Yes, this is correct.


----------



## River Country

So this upcoming trip will be the second time i amstaying at OKW I love it there.  Last time i was in building 29 which was ok but a little noisy as it was on penninsular rd

I now have Near HH booked so my question is are bldgs 62 63 and 64 considered ner HH?  Or just that they have elevators but they seem pretty close to HH

Am i better off with 11 thru 14?


----------



## Chuck S

River Country said:


> So this upcoming trip will be the second time i amstaying at OKW I love it there.  Last time i was in building 29 which was ok but a little noisy as it was on penninsular rd
> 
> I now have Near HH booked so my question is are bldgs 62 63 and 64 considered ner HH?  Or just that they have elevators but they seem pretty close to HH
> 
> Am i better off with 11 thru 14?



62, 63 and 64 are not normally part of the Near HH category, but are sometime used if the category is overbooked, or if there is maintenance going on in the regular near HH buildings. they are also often held/used for those with mobility issues.

Near HH is bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.


----------



## fmer55

Can someone please take pictures of the pool without the bridge. And all the other HH area. Goods.....Gurgling......We were there NYE just before the reno and are dying to see what is going on since we won't be back to WDW until October.

TIA if anyone has any


----------



## fmer55

nannette said:


> Thank you   That's exactly what I was looking for.  I want to be somewhere close enough to walk over.  This is DH second trip to Disney and first for him to OKW.  I really think he will love this resort, but it's all about location with him!!
> 
> I hope he feels the same way about retirement!  He's really only going to be semi retired... We currently live in NYC and are going to be moving the beginning of September to Dallas, Texas.. he will get a part-time job in January just to keep busy!  I have this 15 day trip planned with lots of surprises and plenty of rest!!
> 
> Again thanks for the info! I'll add that to my spreadsheet and call and request that location and hope for the best!
> 
> ~N



Turtle pond is not walking distance for me, I would try building 62, 63 or 64 for walking ability. You can also get on the bus at HH, if you are taking busses to the parks, and leave the resort immediately.


----------



## myxdvz

Here right now and loving it. 2nd stay at OKW.  Last time we were in Bldg 28 near HH. Now we're at Bldg 35 right across the bus stop and about a 5 min walk to the pool.

I love OKW. Spacious and bright and airy. We have a car and it's our first time to drive down. I have taken the bus once and after taking a whole hour to get from MK back to hotel (15 min wait, 15 bus load/wait, 30 min drive) - we've decided to drive it the parks instead.

Dined at Olivia's last Tuesday and was given a "Family of the Day" certificate which my kids found cool. Swam at the main pool and Turtle Pond pool so far.

While I have points (BLT owner), this was an RCI trade so we're doing a full week which is solo relaxing. We've normally done split stays since I only have 170 points.

Crowds are less than we expected. We really only see them at the end of the day, after the fireworks. For the most part, it's been a great leisurely trip. Oh, except for that 4 hour wait for Ana/Elsa. We've had 3 trips in this PAP and it expires in June so we really have to do it this time.  We hold have done it back in Nov/Dec when the wait was only 1-2 hours.


----------



## hbsprite

We will be staying in a studio at OKW for a week this August.  We are from California and like to stay on California time, going to bed around 1AM and waking up around 9 or 10.  

My wife is VERY sensitive to light and even a small amount of light coming in the room will wake her up.  

All of the previous DVC resorts we have stayed at have blackout curtains that block all the light, just like a hotel room.  Do the studios at OKW have blackout curtains?  I recall seeing a photo of the doors that go out to the balcony and it looked like there was only a roller shade on it.  I am concerned that it will still let a lot of light in and wake my wife up.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chuck S

hbsprite said:


> We will be staying in a studio at OKW for a week this August.  We are from California and like to stay on California time, going to bed around 1AM and waking up around 9 or 10.
> 
> My wife is VERY sensitive to light and even a small amount of light coming in the room will wake her up.
> 
> All of the previous DVC resorts we have stayed at have blackout curtains that block all the light, just like a hotel room.  Do the studios at OKW have blackout curtains?  I recall seeing a photo of the doors that go out to the balcony and it looked like there was only a roller shade on it.  I am concerned that it will still let a lot of light in and wake my wife up.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There will be some light coming in through the drop down shades from the balcony. Before the rehab, there was a blackout pull drape for the balcony doors, it was removed in the rehab.  Maybe pack a roll of foil to cover the glass in the doors?

Old studio with blackout pull:






New studio without pull:


----------



## Cottager

hbsprite said:


> We will be staying in a studio at OKW for a week this August.  We are from California and like to stay on California time, going to bed around 1AM and waking up around 9 or 10.
> 
> My wife is VERY sensitive to light and even a small amount of light coming in the room will wake her up.
> 
> All of the previous DVC resorts we have stayed at have blackout curtains that block all the light, just like a hotel room.  Do the studios at OKW have blackout curtains?  I recall seeing a photo of the doors that go out to the balcony and it looked like there was only a roller shade on it.  I am concerned that it will still let a lot of light in and wake my wife up.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Would she consider trying a sleep mask?  http://www.amazon.com/Dream-Essenti...G0CPZVH3N&s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1396794282&sr=1-1


----------



## chocolateMinnie

When we visit WDW we usually order groceries from Garden Grocer before we leave home (in the UK).  This year we still intend to do this but also to order some cranberry juice (my ds has very specific requirements for this - typical teen) and they have this on the USA amazon site.  Can I still have this shipped to OKW without issue and how long before should I order?  
All suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## gray52

chocolateMinnie said:


> When we visit WDW we usually order groceries from Garden Grocer before we leave home (in the UK).  This year we still intend to do this but also to order some cranberry juice (my ds has very specific requirements for this - typical teen) and they have this on the USA amazon site.  Can I still have this shipped to OKW without issue and how long before should I order? All suggestions greatly appreciated.



Have you tried We-Go-Shop? They will shop at any store you want... So if it's carried locally,you can have it on your list. They are very accommodating... Maybe they'll bring it in and keep it for you.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## nannette

fmer55 said:


> Turtle pond is not walking distance for me, I would try building 62, 63 or 64 for walking ability. You can also get on the bus at HH, if you are taking busses to the parks, and leave the resort immediately.



Thanks!  Building 35 does look kind of far... but 62,63 and 64 are usually for people in need of elevators right??  Maybe i'll just request as close to HH as possible.  We will have a car so we can drive, but since this is a celebratory trip there will be lots of celebrating   so celebrating and driving don't go hand and hand... If you know what I mean!!  We'll be spending a lot of time in DTD and the Gurgling Suitcase... I've been thinking about switching to Saratoga Springs... Ahhh I don't know what to do!!! Maybe the BLT wait list will come through and solve all my problems  

Anyone have any thoughts?!?!  

~N


----------



## chocolateMinnie

gray52 said:


> Have you tried We-Go-Shop? They will shop at any store you want... So if it's carried locally,you can have it on your list. They are very accommodating... Maybe they'll bring it in and keep it for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks for the tip - I'll have a look at that


----------



## tb1972

My family owns DVC but my sister does not.  If we're both staying at OKW studios, can we link our reservations?  

Also I was unable to get HH category for the first time ever.  We're OKW owners and always stay HH category.  If my kids like to swim and we're not near the main pool, is Turtle Pond our best option?


----------



## okw2012

tb1972 said:


> My family owns DVC but my sister does not.  If we're both staying at OKW studios, can we link our reservations?
> 
> Also I was unable to get HH category for the first time ever.  We're OKW owners and always stay HH category.  If my kids like to swim and we're not near the main pool, is Turtle Pond our best option?



I vote for Turtle Pond!

I am not sure about linking the reservations, but if you can't I suggest you call the resort and mention it to front desk. They will do their best.


----------



## Chuck S

tb1972 said:


> My family owns DVC but my sister does not.  If we're both staying at OKW studios, can we link our reservations?
> 
> Also I was unable to get HH category for the first time ever.  We're OKW owners and always stay HH category.  If my kids like to swim and we're not near the main pool, is Turtle Pond our best option?



Are you using you points for both studios?  If so, call member services and have them note "traveling with...." on both reservations.  If you did not make both reservations, or if one is a points reservation and the other cash, call the appropriate booking entity (DVC or Cash reservations) and have "Traveling with....." noted on both.


----------



## tigergrad

Our first stay at OKW. We have a GV booked for 7 people- me, DH, DD, DSiL. DGS, DS, DS's GF. Looking for any info you're willing to share. Best villa location, dining, pools, bus transportation...


----------



## chepic

tigergrad said:


> Our first stay at OKW. We have a GV booked for 7 people- me, DH, DD, DSiL. DGS, DS, DS's GF. Looking for any info you're willing to share. Best villa location, dining, pools, bus transportation...



Well, you will most certainly have enough room in the villa, that is for sure!  The GV is huge. We have stayed in one a few times, with 12 people and there was still plenty of space.  

Dining is only really available at Olivia's for sit down, great food.  I recommend the conch fritters for certain.  Turtle pond area has a snack shack.

Personally, love turtle pond for it's quietness with some extras versus the main pool with all the activity.  Can't really comment on the 2 quiet pools since we have never really used them, only walked by them during morning walks.  

Bus transports are fine, running every 20 minutes or so, and the boat to down-town is a nice change of pace.  

Enjoy your stay!!!

Cheryl


----------



## schrammalot

Where is this OKW panoramic shot that everyone is talking about?! I can't find it!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Just booked an OKW stay for the end of August.  Can't wait.  This will be my second time staying there.  Will just be me and DD14 unless DD18 can't find a job for the summer.  We are staying in a studio.  Have not stayed in a studio for years.  Does the mini fridge have a freezer?  Thanks


----------



## Judyat

Just stayed at an OKW studio. The freezer is small in the mini fridge but it does work OK.


----------



## HappyHappy

And seems to work well.  Be careful where you put carton of eggs.  I had them towards the back of the fridge.  Eggs burst and froze!!  LOL


----------



## gometros

Staying at OKW for the first time without a car and for the first time in a few years, since we've been using our points to stay at BWV. I always liked the Turtle Pond area, is that still a good area to request without a car?


----------



## Chuck S

gometros said:


> Staying at OKW for the first time without a car and for the first time in a few years, since we've been using our points to stay at BWV. I always liked the Turtle Pond area, is that still a good area to request without a car?


It is my favorite area, but it is a bit of a walk to the main check-in...still I usually try to stay there whether or not I have a car.


----------



## eblondie

Hi. Does anyone have the phone number and/or email address to contact OK about a much needed room request (in a elevator building as my son uses a special needs buggy) Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

eblondie said:


> Hi. Does anyone have the phone number and/or email address to contact OK about a much needed room request (in a elevator building as my son uses a special needs buggy) Thanks.



If it is a DVC Points reservation, you'd need to contact DVC Member Services to request first floor or elevator building for medical reasons. If you've rented the reservation from a member, you'll need to contact that member to make the request.

If it is a cash reservation through Disney, you'll need to contact them directly.  Members have been requested to NOT contact the resort directly with requests, and remember that even calling the resort number, you'd likely be routed to a virtual front desk (the WDW Operator) who may not even be physically located at WDW.


----------



## liz2206

We are looking to have 2 2bedroom villas at OKW in August 2015.  Can we have them together or are none of the 2 bedroom villas together?

Also what area is quite, near a bus stop and pool.  I know we can't be in HHA as we are cash buyers?


----------



## Chuck S

liz2206 said:


> We are looking to have 2 2bedroom villas at OKW in August 2015.  Can we have them together or are none of the 2 bedroom villas together?
> 
> Also what area is quite, near a bus stop and pool.  I know we can't be in HHA as we are cash buyers?



Make sure that the reservations office notes "Traveling With" on both of your room reservations.  The room assigner will get your rooms close together, but likely not right next to each other.  Usually in the same building.

Your really are not very far from a pool and bus stop no matter where you stay at OKW, but my personal favorites are bldgs 30 to 35.


----------



## AHawkins80

We just booked our first DVC stay at our "home" resort OKW.  Next Feb 28th to March 7th 2015!  2 bedroom villa by the HH.  We will be traveling with DH, me, stepdaugher (16), DS (6) DD (4) and DFIL, DMIL--total of 7!  This will be my father in laws first time ever (not a huge fan) but he is gonna try it. "not big on crowds" lol Hey he can always relax at the resort which he is thrilled about by me showing him some videos and pix of it.  He's happy by the pool for R&R.  Now I just need to wait to book my ADR!! So excited!!


----------



## katema52

We had two-two bedrooms right on top of each other. So we were just a stairway away.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone
Is Gurgling Suitcase open again yet?
If not, any idea of rough opening date?
Thanks!


----------



## msdaisy

Hi all!  We we will be staying at OKW in a studio the beginning of June. We actually stayed here a couple of years ago, but I can't remember much about the coffee pot. Does it just use regular filters?

Thanks!


----------



## bcuinohio

msdaisy said:


> Hi all!  We we will be staying at OKW in a studio the beginning of June. We actually stayed here a couple of years ago, but I can't remember much about the coffee pot. Does it just use regular filters?
> 
> Thanks!



It is a Mr. Coffee 12 cup.  It uses the flat 12 cup paper filter.


----------



## bcuinohio

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> Is Gurgling Suitcase open again yet?
> If not, any idea of rough opening date?
> Thanks!



If that is directly across from check-in, they are still working on it.


----------



## bcuinohio

We got a studio in building 13.  It is very conveniently located to HH. We are directly across the street from the check-in.   It is great for getting breakfast at Goods to Go.  On the downside, it is pretty noisy in the morning.  You can hear all of the busses, delivery trucks and DME busses coming and going.  I also noticed that parking gets pretty tight from late morning to late afternoon.


----------



## Linda67

bcuinohio said:


> If that is directly across from check-in, they are still working on it.



Thanks 
I wonder if it will be back open in June?


----------



## BobNed

Linda67 said:


> Thanks
> I wonder if it will be back open in June?


While the regular location is closed, the Suitcase has temporarily moved to the outside patio of Olivia's Cafe.


----------



## RSGroup

Is there a way to walk from OKW to POFQ?  If so, how long does it take?


----------



## ty_n_cy

Hi all...

We're going back to our 'adopted home' (we own at AKV and VB but love staying at OKW) in 11 days for an extended 12 night visit.  My question is about the pools.

I know that back in November, they started implementing pool hours for the feature pools... but they said at the time that the other pools would remain open.  

Does anybody know if that's actually the case?  My wife and I like to relax in the hot tub for awhile at the end of a long day and we were hoping to be able to get in the hot tub either by the Hospitality House or one of the quiet pools.

Any idea on if the hot tubs are still available after pool closing hours?

CY


----------



## Chuck S

RSGroup said:


> Is there a way to walk from OKW to POFQ?  If so, how long does it take?



No, there is no safe walkway connecting OKW to Port Orleans



ty_n_cy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> We're going back to our 'adopted home' (we own at AKV and VB but love staying at OKW) in 11 days for an extended 12 night visit.  My question is about the pools.
> 
> I know that back in November, they started implementing pool hours for the feature pools... but they said at the time that the other pools would remain open.
> 
> Does anybody know if that's actually the case?  My wife and I like to relax in the hot tub for awhile at the end of a long day and we were hoping to be able to get in the hot tub either by the Hospitality House or one of the quiet pools.
> some of the
> Any idea on if the hot tubs are still available after pool closing hours?
> 
> CY


It's been several years since we tried to use the quiet pools after hours, but the last time we did, the quiet pools had posted hours and after those hours, the jets to the hot tubs were not operable.  I assume because two of the quiet pools are very close to  some of the condo buildings.


----------



## ty_n_cy

Chuck S said:


> It's been several years since we tried to use the quiet pools after hours, but the last time we did, the quiet pools had posted hours and after those hours, the jets to the hot tubs were not operable.  I assume because two of the quiet pools are very close to  some of the condo buildings.



Ohhhh... yeah, that would make sense!  Oh well!

Thanks for the reply!

CY


----------



## Linda67

BobNed said:


> While the regular location is closed, the Suitcase has temporarily moved to the outside patio of Olivia's Cafe.



Thanks, this is good news 

Does anyone know when Gurgling Suitcase is due to re-open? (approx.)


----------



## Duffy Lover

Linda67 said:


> Thanks, this is good news
> 
> Does anyone know when Gurgling Suitcase is due to re-open? (approx.)



It opened yesterday...  There is a Facebook page "Friends of the Gurgling Suitcase at Disney's Old Key West Resort" and various people have posted pictures and such...

Now if I can just see pictures of the pool (post mini-rehab)....


----------



## jndmommy

Hi fellow OKW lovers!

Its been 4 years since we stayed at OKW... We are going back this August.  I remember reading about the main pool being re-done at some point.  Just wondering if any noticable changes were made to the pool.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pylegirl

Hi OKW lovers! We will be going to WDW for the 1st time in June 2015. We are a family of 6 and 2 bedroom villa is a must. I have heard and read all the reviews on hotels but I think OKW is the best choice for us. We have a DS 6 who had OCD, he likes things quiet and needs a place to come back to that is not as congested as the parks themselves. Another DVC member actually recommended we look at OKW and rent points. Thoughts from those that love it best???


----------



## Nanajo1

We own at both BWVs and OKW. When we want a more laid back vacation we book OKW. It has several Community pools that usually not very crowded. Bus service IMO is very good. The boat to DTD is very relaxing. The walkways are very flat great for bike riding. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Noelle

Pylegirl said:


> Hi OKW lovers! We will be going to WDW for the 1st time in June 2015. We are a family of 6 and 2 bedroom villa is a must. I have heard and read all the reviews on hotels but I think OKW is the best choice for us. We have a DS 6 who had OCD, he likes things quiet and needs a place to come back to that is not as congested as the parks themselves. Another DVC member actually recommended we look at OKW and rent points. Thoughts from those that love it best???


We love OKW.  The rooms are larger than other DVC rooms so the extra space is nice to be able to spread out more.  As the previous post says, the boat to DTD is very relaxing.   We also love sitting on the balcony and watching the golfers or the waterways.


----------



## Pylegirl

Nanajo1 said:


> We own at both BWVs and OKW. When we want a more laid back vacation we book OKW. It has several Community pools that usually not very crowded. Bus service IMO is very good. The boat to DTD is very relaxing. The walkways are very flat great for bike riding. I think you will enjoy it.


. 

Navajo And Noelle THANK YOU!!! We just keep hearing more and more than lends itself to say this is the right choice for us. The reasons others aren't as fond if it might be the icing on the cake for us....laid back, spread our, quiet, large rooms, etc. I didn't even know DTD existed and had to look it up. Sounds like more shopping the girls were love and food for the boys


----------



## tpsh007

Pylegirl said:


> Hi OKW lovers! We will be going to WDW for the 1st time in June 2015. We are a family of 6 and 2 bedroom villa is a must. I have heard and read all the reviews on hotels but I think OKW is the best choice for us. We have a DS 6 who had OCD, he likes things quiet and needs a place to come back to that is not as congested as the parks themselves. Another DVC member actually recommended we look at OKW and rent points. Thoughts from those that love it best???



I think OKW is great. We went there for the first time recently (points rental).
We have stayed at BWV and AKV-Kidani(Savanna view) before, all 1-bedroom.
I personally rank OKW higher than both BWV and AKV based on my own stays.
We always rent a car, so parking near the building is great to have. Beautiful landscaping and overall theme, lots of trees, great pool and slide. The rooms are big, bright and cheery, especially the living room and balcony. 

Personally, I prefer the second floor even though there are no elevators.
Also, I suggest you try to ask for a room "near Hospitality House" during points rental if being near the main pool is important. Our building was away from the main pool, which was a little inconvenient. On the other hand, it was very near to a smaller pool (turtle shack) with a playground and video game room, and that place was always private and quiet.

PS: while we rented points, another option is to wait for the 30% or 35% off room-only discount on certain periods from the Disney website. For OKW, it is often around the same price, not a lot higher than a points rental.


----------



## staceymay00

Pylegirl said:


> .
> 
> The reasons others aren't as fond if it might be the icing on the cake for us....laid back, spread our, quiet, large rooms, etc. I didn't even know DTD existed and had to look it up.



OKW certainly has its fans, but the fact that it is not one of the more popular resorts in the middle of the action is something we happen to like about OKW.  The resort seems less crowded because people staying at other resorts are not visiting in large numbers for a popular restaurant, etc.  Even though there is not a park within walking distance, OKW is centrally located on Disney property.  We drive to WDW and love the convenience of parking our car in front of our building.  We usually drive to the parks, although bus service from OKW has always been pretty good when we've used it.  The boat ride to DTD is nice.

We've also stayed at AKV Kidani and BWV and liked both.  Kidani was peaceful, standard view villas are about the same points as OKW, but AKV is not as centrally located on Disney property as OKW.  BWV was great for walking to EP and DHS, but was not the peaceful reprieve from the parks that we found OKW and Kidani to be.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## famgel

Thank you for great info going to try to book jan visit for grand villa but as a backup do u know if any of the buildings have 2 br next to studios or 1 bedroom? This is not my home resort, SSR is, so I can't do till June. Just not sure what the demand is going to be for first or second week in. January. Thank u again!!,


----------



## dianeschlicht

famgel said:


> Thank you for great info going to try to book jan visit for grand villa but as a backup do u know if any of the buildings have 2 br next to studios or 1 bedroom? This is not my home resort, SSR is, so I can't do till June. Just not sure what the demand is going to be for first or second week in. January. Thank u again!!,



Are you asking because  you need both a GV and a studio or 1 bedroom?  All GV buildings also have studios and 1 bedrooms in them.  If you are thinking you need a 2 bedroom near or connecting to a studio or 1 bedroom, that's different.  No studios or 1 bedrooms connect to GVs, but they could be in the same building.


----------



## famgel

My 1 st plan is to get GV at OKW but just in case that doesn't work the  backup plan would be to get a 2 br plus a studio/one br villa. I don't have the points to get a GV at SSR and want to try OKW anyway but would like villas to be connecting or next to each other. Planning first grand child's trip so would like all of us to be close to each other. With an infant I would rather they had their own room or unit. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Nanajo1

If you end up with the 2br plus studio/1br tell MS that there are two ressies that are in the travel plan so they will place the villas near each other.


----------



## famgel

Ok great thank you!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

What room request can we make to better our chances of getting buildings 62, 63 and 64?

Thanks in advance.  We have not stayed in OKW in awhile and looking forward to our visit there!


----------



## jndmommy

I apologize, I am assuming this was probably asked many pages earlier.   However, I want to request the section that is the first or second bus stop when going out to the parks.  Any help would be so appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## chalee94

MOM POPPINS said:


> What room request can we make to better our chances of getting buildings 62, 63 and 64?



those buildings (the only ones with elevators) are typically reserved for those with medical issues.

if you are concerned about stairs, it's best to request a 1st floor villa.


----------



## Chuck S

jndmommy said:


> I apologize, I am assuming this was probably asked many pages earlier.   However, I want to request the section that is the first or second bus stop when going out to the parks.  Any help would be so appreciated.  Thank you



The first bus stop would be Peninsular Road, most of those nearby units (Bldg 23 to 26) are in the Near Hospitality House booking category.  If you are not booked into that category, chances are unlikely you would get one of those buildings.

The second stop is South Point, the very back of the resort, buildings numbers in the 50s.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Most buses will stop at the hospitality house upon entering and leaving the resort. Thinking along those lines you might want to consider one of the last two stops as they would bring you back to the begining of the loop quicker.


----------



## Pylegirl

Where is the best place to find photos of OKW?


----------



## carissa1970

Pylegirl said:


> Where is the best place to find photos of OKW?



Just google Disney's Old Key West Resort and click on images.   Tons of photos.


----------



## chmurf

Chuck S said:


> The first bus stop would be Peninsular Road, most of those nearby units (Bldg 23 to 26) are in the Near Hospitality House booking category.  If you are not booked into that category, chances are unlikely you would get one of those buildings.
> 
> The second stop is South Point, the very back of the resort, buildings numbers in the 50s.



I often hear about that "near hospitality house" room type, but I booked this morning on the UK site for 2015 and Near HH was never an option. I checked on the US website for a random date and that room type did not even show up (not unavailable, just not there ...)

being disabled I'd really appreciate being near HH, but how do you manage to select an option that doesn't show up ?
or is it reserved to DVC owners ?


----------



## Nanajo1

Near HH is a guaranteed request. It is not limited to DVC. If you don't see it on the ressie request I think you should e-mail MS and request it. We like the near HH location. If we see a bus go by we can try and catch it at the HH.


----------



## Chuck S

Nanajo1 said:


> Near HH is a guaranteed request. It is not limited to DVC. If you don't see it on the ressie request I think you should e-mail MS and request it. We like the near HH location. If we see a bus go by we can try and catch it at the HH.


It is actually a booking category, even though it takes the same number of points as the rest of the resort.  It should pop-up as an option on the website when booking the room online on the DVC Member website. It is my understanding that for non-DVC reservations with cash, it is not a guaranteed option.

If chmurf booked a cash reservation on the regular UK Disney website, it is likely not an option and they can not call Member Services.  If the poster is booking cash through the UK site, then they would need to call the cash reservation line to request it, but it is not guaranteed...and with a disability, I hope they remember that OKW has stairs in all but three buildings, so they would need to also request an elevator building or ground floor for medical reasons, if necessary.


----------



## chmurf

thank you for your answers.

it's indeed a cash booking. OKW discounts (35% off accomodation) + free dining for 2015 have been released this morning for the non-US guests on the UK site.
I have already sent an email to WDTC-UK asking about how to "secure" a building like 11-14 or those on Peninsular, or one of the 3 with an elevator.

It's a bit far in advance, I know  but you can't blame a guest for being uber-excited by a new booking


----------



## Linda67

Duffy Lover said:


> It opened yesterday...  There is a Facebook page "Friends of the Gurgling Suitcase at Disney's Old Key West Resort" and various people have posted pictures and such...  Now if I can just see pictures of the pool (post mini-rehab)....



Many thanks!


----------



## scoobydooby

Hi all. I have just booked to stay at OKW for August 2015 in a one bed villa. This will be my 8th trip, 7th on site but we have never even visited this resort before. 

The UK booking site did not allow the choice of near Hospitality House and to be honest having looked at All Ears and other websites and the map most of the day (!) I think I'd prefer to be near the Turtle Pond quiet pool. We will have a car. 

Which would be the best building to ask for in this area please? I think they all have 1 bed villas in them. Proximity to the pool is my main priority. Looking at it if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

scoobydooby said:


> Hi all. I have just booked to stay at OKW for August 2015 in a one bed villa. This will be my 8th trip, 7th on site but we have never even visited this resort before.
> 
> The UK booking site did not allow the choice of near Hospitality House and to be honest having looked at All Ears and other websites and the map most of the day (!) I think I'd prefer to be near the Turtle Pond quiet pool. We will have a car.
> 
> Which would be the best building to ask for in this area please? I think they all have 1 bed villas in them. Proximity to the pool is my main priority. Looking at it if possible.
> 
> Thanks



Just curious , how can you book 15-16 months in advance ??  Are you a DVC member ?


----------



## scoobydooby

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Just curious , how can you book 15-16 months in advance ??  Are you a DVC member ?



Nope I'm British. Our free dining deals for 2015 came out yesterday. Tradition has it they include 35% off with free dining at OKW and SS (excludes grand villas). And tradition didn't let us down this week  We have to book I think by June 1014 for this deal.


----------



## scoobydooby

^ doh 2014 sorry


----------



## Chuck S

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Just curious , how can you book 15-16 months in advance ??  Are you a DVC member ?



It is not unusual for foreign travelers to get extended windows for cash bookings.  I assume because of the logistics to set up foreign travel and the fact they often stay much longer than domestic US travelers.  The 35% discount + free dining has been done before in the UK.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Chuck S said:


> It is not unusual for foreign travelers to get extended windows for cash bookings.  I assume because of the logistics to set up foreign travel and the fact they often stay much longer than domestic US travelers.  The 35% discount + free dining has been done before in the UK.



Thanks, I didn't know that ! Makes perfect sense.


----------



## chepic

scoobydooby said:


> ^ doh 2014 sorry



We will be there in august this year too.  :0)


----------



## Nicnic

Hi,

Looking into a 1 bed apt for 2ad 2ch 4&12. 

Couple of questions please.

What are the sofa beds like, we will be there for 2 weeks and would hate for the kids to be uncomfortable. Would they have a sofa each? I've looked at pictures and can see 2 sofa beds and a chair, which ones convert to the beds?

Also is there a splash area for little ones and do they have pool activities on during the day?


Thanks for your replies.


----------



## carissa1970

Nicnic said:


> Hi,  Looking into a 1 bed apt for 2ad 2ch 4&12.  Couple of questions please.  What are the sofa beds like, we will be there for 2 weeks and would hate for the kids to be uncomfortable. Would they have a sofa each? I've looked at pictures and can see 2 sofa beds and a chair, which ones convert to the beds?  Also is there a splash area for little ones and do they have pool activities on during the day?  Thanks for your replies.



We stayed in a 1 bedroom last summer.  The chair converts to a very comfy bed.  Your 4 year old would love it.  Our 7 yo slept in it for 6 nights very comfortably.  The bigger of the two couches fold out into a queen sleeper.  We didn't use it so I'm not sure how it is.

There is a very shallow, separate kiddie pool near the main pool.  I remember there being lots of activities during the day near the pool, as well.

Have a great trip!


----------



## chepic

Nicnic said:


> Hi,  Looking into a 1 bed apt for 2ad 2ch 4&12.  Couple of questions please.  What are the sofa beds like, we will be there for 2 weeks and would hate for the kids to be uncomfortable. Would they have a sofa each? I've looked at pictures and can see 2 sofa beds and a chair, which ones convert to the beds?  Also is there a splash area for little ones and do they have pool activities on during the day?  Thanks for your replies.



The chair pulls out and is more comfortable than the sofa.  At least that's what our boys say.  In the past, our oldest sleeps on sofa as is and finds it more comfortable than when pulled out to bed.   It is just like most pull outs, with a thin mattress and metal springs.  I would imagine it would depend on their weight/size.  The other "sofa" is a love seat that does not pull out.  When our youngest was 4, we would turn love seat around and put it against the wall and use it like a crib.  He loved that.  

Pool activities during the day, schedule is given at check in.  Just like other resorts, they have the team come out and do some games, dance off, stuff like that.  There is a small splash down area, surrounded by beach sand.

Hope that helps
Cheryl


----------



## scoobydooby

scoobydooby said:


> Hi all. I have just booked to stay at OKW for August 2015 in a one bed villa. This will be my 8th trip, 7th on site but we have never even visited this resort before.  The UK booking site did not allow the choice of near Hospitality House and to be honest having looked at All Ears and other websites and the map most of the day (!) I think I'd prefer to be near the Turtle Pond quiet pool. We will have a car.  Which would be the best building to ask for in this area please? I think they all have 1 bed villas in them. Proximity to the pool is my main priority. Looking at it if possible.  Thanks



Bump... hope that's ok! Any advice on the best building to request anyone?


----------



## tb1972

Anyone have photos of the new pool without the bridge?  We're going home in Oct. and can't wait!
Tabatha


----------



## tb1972

okw2012 said:


> I vote for Turtle Pond!
> 
> I am not sure about linking the reservations, but if you can't I suggest you call the resort and mention it to front desk. They will do their best.





Chuck S said:


> Are you using you points for both studios?  If so, call member services and have them note "traveling with...." on both reservations.  If you did not make both reservations, or if one is a points reservation and the other cash, call the appropriate booking entity (DVC or Cash reservations) and have "Traveling with....." noted on both.



Thanks everyone.  My wait list for HH came through so I will save the Turtle Pond advice for another stay.  It does sound great!

My Sis and I linked our reservations and hope for the best.


----------



## Countryrunner262

We are new to DVC and were planning a 4 night stay over Labor Day.  We were looking at getting a 1 bedroom villa at OKW.  We are planning on a resort only stay and not doing any parks, just DTD.  Are there any recommendations of what building or location is best for being close to the pool and main building.  Is there one pool thats better than the others.  We will not have a car, so we need something not too far away from everything.  We will have my 8 year old and 6 year old with us as well.  We toured all of the DVC resorts on our last trip and my son loved the grounds at OKW.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Countryrunner262 said:


> We are new to DVC and were planning a 4 night stay over Labor Day.  We were looking at getting a 1 bedroom villa at OKW.  We are planning on a resort only stay and not doing any parks, just DTD.  Are there any recommendations of what building or location is best for being close to the pool and main building.  Is there one pool thats better than the others.  We will not have a car, so we need something not too far away from everything.  We will have my 8 year old and 6 year old with us as well.  We toured all of the DVC resorts on our last trip and my son loved the grounds at OKW.



Stayed in building 26 last year and it was nice and close to main pool and all activities there as well as a bus stop. You board the boat for DTD by the pool. It is considered one of the HH buildings.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

scoobydooby said:


> Bump... hope that's ok! Any advice on the best building to request anyone?



With requests it's usually best to put what you want - like 1) Turtle Pond and 2) close to pool.  I've only had a few stays at OKW and only one in the Turtle Pond area and I was in building 38 and liked it.  That's a cul-de-sac over from the pool but still just a short walk.  Perhaps someone will chime in with a building or two that they really like but from what I know in general of the resort if I were putting in specific building requests for your criteria I think I'd request Bldg 43, 41 and 42 in that order to be closest to the pool.


----------



## carissa1970

We were in Building 64, third floor one bedroom.  Absolutely loved the location.  Beautiful view, quiet, and it literally took us 5 minutes to get to HH, if even that.  We hadn't put in any requests besides water view.  Loved this room (I cannot find the photo with our room number right now.).


----------



## MarkyMouse

Honestly, I can't recall ever having a location I didn't like. It's all what you make of it. Our last Location was a concern when we checked in but  it was ok. Certainly there are some PERFECT locations but if I thought getting one of those locales is key to a great vacation then I would be consistently disappointed.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hi OKW Lovers .
I have a few questions I would love for you all to be able to help me with please.
1)The water taxi from OKW to DTD does it stop at SSR on the way?.(wanting to eat a couple of meals at their quick service as it seems more choice than OKW).

2)What in the way of toiletries/cleaning materials will be in a deluxe studio?.

3)Our daughter has Osgood-Schlatter Disease(a knee condition,which on a bad day causes swelling and fluid build up in her knees,therefore making walking very difficult),we have requested 62/63 to be near main pool/transport/HH.Have I requested the right area?.These requests are on my booking(as I have been sent an email) but it doesn't mention my daughter's health problem,should I ask for this to be added in the hope it would help with our requests?.

4)Aproximately how long does the bus take to get to MK,AK,DHS+Epcot once the bus leaves the resort?.

5)How long does the water taxi take to get to DTD?.

Thank you very much.x. .


----------



## Chuck S

Snowy-girls said:


> Hi OKW Lovers .
> I have a few questions I would love for you all to be able to help me with please.
> 1)The water taxi from OKW to DTD does it stop at SSR on the way?.(wanting to eat a couple of meals at their quick service as it seems more choice than OKW).
> 
> 2)What in the way of toiletries/cleaning materials will be in a deluxe studio?.
> 
> 3)Our daughter has Osgood-Schlatter Disease(a knee condition,which on a bad day causes swelling and fluid build up in her knees,therefore making walking very difficult),we have requested 62/63 to be near main pool/transport/HH.Have I requested the right area?.These requests are on my booking(as I have been sent an email) but it doesn't mention my daughter's health problem,should I ask for this to be added in the hope it would help with our requests?.
> 
> 4)Aproximately how long does the bus take to get to MK,AK,DHS+Epcot once the bus leaves the resort?.
> 
> 5)How long does the water taxi take to get to DTD?.
> 
> Thank you very much.x. .



I would ask for first floor or elevator building for medical reasons, just in case Bldgs 62 to 64 (the only bldgs with elevators) are not available when you check-in.  

Bus times, EPCOT about 10 minutes, MK about 15 to 25 (depending upon route taken) AK 20 to 25, Studios about 15 to 20 min, once the .bus leaves OKW.  Depends upon traffic, signals, etc.

Water taxi is OKW to DtD only, you can then transfer to a SSR water taxi at the DtD dock.

Toiletries will be shampoo, conditioner, bars of soap, dishwashing liquid, a single load of laundry detergent* and dishwasher detergent*  

*one bedroom and larger units

Another good alternative for Quick Service meals is Earl of Sandwich at DtD.


----------



## scoobydooby

KAT4DISNEY said:


> With requests it's usually best to put what you want - like 1) Turtle Pond and 2) close to pool.  I've only had a few stays at OKW and only one in the Turtle Pond area and I was in building 38 and liked it.  That's a cul-de-sac over from the pool but still just a short walk.  Perhaps someone will chime in with a building or two that they really like but from what I know in general of the resort if I were putting in specific building requests for your criteria I think I'd request Bldg 43, 41 and 42 in that order to be closest to the pool.



Thank you ever so much for answering me. This is jolly helpful


----------



## chmurf

re: requests, could anyone tell me what are the request options during online check in for cash bookings ? 

It is best to rely on those Online Check In requests, or to contact CRO directly (we won't have access to MS)

We've always used OLCI with success for our "regular" resort stays, but it will be our first DVC resort stay (on cash, not points)

thanks


----------



## Snowy-girls

Chuck S said:


> I would ask for first floor or elevator building for medical reasons, just in case Bldgs 62 to 64 (the only bldgs with elevators) are not available when you check-in.
> 
> Bus times, EPCOT about 10 minutes, MK about 15 to 25 (depending upon route taken) AK 20 to 25, Studios about 15 to 20 min, once the .bus leaves OKW.  Depends upon traffic, signals, etc.
> 
> Water taxi is OKW to DtD only, you can then transfer to a SSR water taxi at the DtD dock.
> 
> Toiletries will be shampoo, conditioner, bars of soap, dishwashing liquid, a single load of laundry detergent* and dishwasher detergent*
> 
> *one bedroom and larger units
> 
> Another good alternative for Quick Service meals is Earl of Sandwich at DtD.



Thank you very much for the information .
How long is the water taxi from OKW to DTD?.
Yes we love Earl's and Wolfgang Puck for QS .


----------



## Chuck S

Snowy-girls said:


> Thank you very much for the information .
> How long is the water taxi from OKW to DTD?.
> Yes we love Earl's and Wolfgang Puck for QS .



Water taxi runs every 20 to 30 minutes, the trip takes about 20 minutes and will drop you off near House of Blues on the West Side.  You can also take a DtD bus, it takes longer but will drop you in the regular bus area on the Marketplace side.

Boats will not run in inclement weather, including if it is very windy.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Chuck S said:


> Water taxi runs every 20 to 30 minutes, the trip takes about 20 minutes and will drop you off near House of Blues on the West Side.  You can also take a DtD bus, it takes longer but will drop you in the regular bus area on the Marketplace side.
> 
> Boats will not run in inclement weather, including if it is very windy.



Thank you again .

Also in the studio,is there any type of cutlery,cups/glasses,bowls or plates?,even plastic or disposable ones?.x.


----------



## Chuck S

Snowy-girls said:


> Thank you again .
> 
> Also in the studio,is there any type of cutlery,cups/glasses,bowls or plates?,even plastic or disposable ones?.x.



A studio will have real glasses and mugs, there should be small supply of paper plates and bowls as well as plastic cutlery.  If you run out of these items, call housekeeping or grab a few extra from a counter service location.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Chuck S said:


> A studio will have real glasses and mugs, there should be small supply of paper plates and bowls as well as plastic cutlery.  If you run out of these items, call housekeeping or grab a few extra from a counter service location.



Excellent-that saves me packing some as I normally would when staying at a Value/Mod.Thanks again for all your info in answering my questions .x.


----------



## Nanajo1

If you are planning to do any meal prep I'd bring along a knife to cut things,like bagels, fruit etc.


----------



## Valgoof

Just changed our reservation to OKW with free dining! Cant wait to go back! We were in Turtle Pond in Feb. and loved it. Not sure if I will request that same area or something different. Such big decisions.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

how far in miles (approx.) is it from one end of OKW to the other?  keep hearing about what a negative the distance is and hoping it is like CSR which we love (yes we enjoy the walk everywhere out of doors in the florida sun) and not the walk at Fort Wilderness from main stables bus stop to the boat dock.  Thanks


----------



## MarkyMouse

chocolateMinnie said:


> how far in miles (approx.) is it from one end of OKW to the other?  keep hearing about what a negative the distance is and hoping it is like CSR which we love (yes we enjoy the walk everywhere out of doors in the florida sun) and not the walk at Fort Wilderness from main stables bus stop to the boat dock.  Thanks


 complete guess but maybe a half mile to a mile from hospitality house to the back. Again that's a complete guess.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

MarkyMouse said:


> complete guess but maybe a half mile to a mile from hospitality house to the back. Again that's a complete guess.



Hopefully your guess is accurate as that's nowhere near as bad as I was beginning to fear


----------



## carissa1970

chocolateMinnie said:


> Hopefully your guess is accurate as that's nowhere near as bad as I was beginning to fear



It didn't seem that bad to us when we were there.  Walked everywhere pretty quickly.


----------



## Chuck S

Using Google Earth's path tool, it shows it to be .63 miles, or roughly 1/2 the distance around Epcot's World Showcase Lagoon, from Building 50 to the check-in area.


----------



## jmail048

Chuck S said:


> Using Google Earth's path tool, it shows it to be .63 miles, or roughly 1/2 the distance around Epcot's World Showcase Lagoon, from Building 50 to the check-in area.


Thank you for looking that up .63 is not bad at all, looks like good weather this week as well


----------



## chocolateMinnie

Chuck S said:


> Using Google Earth's path tool, it shows it to be .63 miles, or roughly 1/2 the distance around Epcot's World Showcase Lagoon, from Building 50 to the check-in area.



thank you so much  that is nowhere near as bad as we were anticipating so I'm thinking similar to CSR which we loved.  Thanks again.


----------



## MarkyMouse

Hey, That was a pretty good guess on my part if I do say so.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Seaswirl170

First post, first stay at OKW in Dec. We have a studio for 10 days not near hospitality house. 2 adults, 2 kids (10&12). No med issues just want a descent river view not too far from pool and bus stop (only transportation).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



Caribbean Beach Resort, Port Orleans Riverside, Polynesian Resort 2009, Port Orleans Riverside 2011, Grand Californian, Aulani 2013, Grand Californian 2014.


----------



## RSGroup

Just got back from a 4-night first-time stay at OKW - 3rd floor studio in building 18.  Great water and golf course view (1836).  Loved the resort overall, pool is nice, staff is great.  One thought - I would not recommend OKW with the QS dining plan.  The counter service options are VERY sub-par (compare to POR for example).  Breakfast is not even worth attempting, IMHO.

Not sure this will be the best fit for our family again in the future, but we definitely enjoyed it!


----------



## BridgetR3

RSGroup said:


> Just got back from a 4-night first-time stay at OKW - 3rd floor studio in building 18.  Great water and golf course view (1836).  Loved the resort overall, pool is nice, staff is great.  One thought - I would not recommend OKW with the QS dining plan.  The counter service options are VERY sub-par (compare to POR for example).  Breakfast is not even worth attempting, IMHO.  Not sure this will be the best fit for our family again in the future, but we definitely enjoyed it!



I find that most deluxe do not have "good" QS as they don't really have sit down QS restaurants.  Glad you enjoyed OKW!


----------



## mrsgoose8

I have 2 nights in June, and 6 nights in December booked at OKW and after some recent threads on the Dis, I am a bit worried! Will our young family be disturbed by "raves" and parties? I came to this thread because it is much more encouraging  
perhaps i should modify my room request for something specific? We are not in HH category, Both times in a studio. I asked for ground level because we don't want to lug our stroller up the stairs... any other suggestions that might be good to keep us away from the loud noise?

TIA


----------



## OKW Lover

mrsgoose8 said:


> I have 2 nights in June, and 6 nights in December booked at OKW and after some recent threads on the Dis, I am a bit worried! Will our young family be disturbed by "raves" and parties? I came to this thread because it is much more encouraging
> perhaps i should modify my room request for something specific? We are not in HH category, Both times in a studio. I asked for ground level because we don't want to lug our stroller up the stairs... any other suggestions that might be good to keep us away from the loud noise?
> 
> TIA



Not sure where you've been reading about "raves" and parties at OKW.  In all our stays at this resort (over 30) we've never had a problem like that.


----------



## Chuck S

OKW Lover said:


> Not sure where you've been reading about "raves" and parties at OKW.  In all our stays at this resort (over 30) we've never had a problem like that.



mrsgoose8 is referring to the thread about noise from a private party at Typhoon Lagoon. And depending upon weather conditions, they can be quite noisy at OKW.  But such parties are pretty rare.  The next one that I am aware of is the annual private party held during GayDays in Orlando.  That party is scheduled for Friday, June 6, 2014.  Most of the other pool parties for this year's GayDays are scheduled for the DoubleTree near SeaWorld.  DoubleTree near SeaWorld seems to be the main host hotel for this years events. The least affected OKW buildings will be those near HH and on Miller's Road.  There _may_ also be some noise from a private party at EPCOT's World Showcase on Saturday Night, June 7...but it shouldn't really be too bothersome as EPCOT has the earthen berm around the park and it is farther away from OKW than Typhoon Lagoon.  The EPCOT party, and I really don't know how loud it will be, would likely affect the EPCOT area resorts more than OKW.


----------



## mrsgoose8

Chuck S is right, that's the thread I was referring to! I feel better already though! We will be in Disney during that week but not at OKW during the nights of the parties you know of!  Fingers crossed we can fall in love with OKW!


----------



## Shazzie B

Nicnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking into a 1 bed apt for 2ad 2ch 4&12.
> 
> Couple of questions please.
> 
> What are the sofa beds like, we will be there for 2 weeks and would hate for the kids to be uncomfortable. Would they have a sofa each? I've looked at pictures and can see 2 sofa beds and a chair, which ones convert to the beds?
> 
> Also is there a splash area for little ones and do they have pool activities on during the day?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies.



We had a 1 bedroom last year, kids were 20 & 18, slept fine on sofa bed & chairbed for 9 nights. There's room to leave them up if you wish, we just moved the coffee table. Lazy I know but we were out nearly all day  I'll see if I can find a picture to post for you.


----------



## Shazzie B

When I asked them if they wanted to come on holiday with us again next year and stay at OKW they both said yes so the beds must be OK, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Valgoof

We stayed in building 35 in February and loved it! My only request was "near bus stop" and it definitely was.  The only thing I would have changed was the view. We would love to have a golf course view, but still near a bus stop and the two bathroom entrance. Would 30-33 have a possible golf course view? The map looks like they might. 52 and 53 might be better. I think I might request building higher than 30, near bus stop, golf course view. Is that asking for too much?


----------



## Cottager

Does anyone have an update on the current pool hours?  I see on another site they list the hours as:

Miller's Road Pool (7am-12am) quiet pool
Southpoing Pool (7am-12am) quiet pool
Turtle Pond Pool (7am-12am) quiet pool
Old Key West Village Pool (7am-12am)
Lifeguard and slide hours are 10 a.m. to 10 p.m

Do they change according to the season?


----------



## Chuck S

I thought all the pools closed at 10pm because some of them are fairly close to some villa bedrooms.  I know the hot tubs stopped operating (the jets turned off) at 10 a few years ago.


----------



## disneymomma76

Anyone had any luck with switching from a 1 to 2 bedroom in the middle of your stay without having to move rooms.......you know.....just open the door and add on the studio?    We have friends that will be joining us for the last few days of our stay.  I don't want to have to book a 2 bedroom for our entire stay and I don't particularly want to move.  Was wondering if anyone had luck with this kind of request?  I'm assuming it is not as easy as I think.  

We've stayed at OKW 3 times now and LOVE IT!


----------



## Chuck S

disneymomma76 said:


> Anyone had any luck with switching from a 1 to 2 bedroom in the middle of your stay without having to move rooms.......you know.....just open the door and add on the studio?    We have friends that will be joining us for the last few days of our stay.  I don't want to have to book a 2 bedroom for our entire stay and I don't particularly want to move.  Was wondering if anyone had luck with this kind of request?  I'm assuming it is not as easy as I think.
> 
> We've stayed at OKW 3 times now and LOVE IT!



While overall it will depend upon the actual configurations of rooms needed to satisfy all the incoming arrivals, I would be sure Member Services notes the request on the reservations AND be sure to mention it at the front desk when you check-in so that the room assigner is sure to have the info.  I think your chances are very good overall, but not guaranteed.


----------



## mrsgoose8

Checking in today! No room ready yet but we will be in building 18! Is this a good building?? Anyone !! Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck S

mrsgoose8 said:


> Checking in today! No room ready yet but we will be in building 18! Is this a good building?? Anyone !! Thanks!!




Not a bad location.  Fairly close to the Miller's Rd pool and bus stop, and closer to the main check-in area than a lot of buildings, if you want to walk.


----------



## yellobutterfly

We are taking our 5 children in August for our first ever Disney trip!!  We will have a 2br villa at OKW (this was actually a better rate for us than a value or moderate because we would have to get 2 rooms due to fam of 7 and still would not have a king bed...turned out to be a better price for us with the %off room discount...) is there anything I need to know about the resort? Any tips/advice? Should I request a certain building? (One closest to the pool, park, etc and ground floor or elevator?) thanks in advance for helping a newbie


----------



## Chuck S

yellobutterfly said:


> We are taking our 5 children in August for our first ever Disney trip!!  We will have a 2br villa at OKW (this was actually a better rate for us than a value or moderate because we would have to get 2 rooms due to fam of 7 and still would not have a king bed...turned out to be a better price for us with the %off room discount...) is there anything I need to know about the resort? Any tips/advice? Should I request a certain building? (One closest to the pool, park, etc and ground floor or elevator?) thanks in advance for helping a newbie



There was a design change during construction.  Access to the master bathroom (for those sleeping in the living room) is through the master bedroom in building 11 to 29.  Buildings 30 and above have an additional bathroom entrance through the laundry room.  Depending upon your family dynamics and privacy levels, this may be a consideration for you.


----------



## mrsgoose8

Liking building 18 so far!! But I'm wondering, are all the rooms like this where they show light on the windows? There is no thick curtain to completely block the light? Or Is that just because we have a ground floor or something? I really like the room and resort otherwise but that night be a deal breaker did us on future trips snide my kids are early birds and awake already despite the fact they should be asleep right now


----------



## Chuck S

Are you in a studio or a larger unit?  The studios used to have a heavy drape to pull across the patio doors, but they were removed in the rehab a couple of years ago and replaced with those Roman blinds.  I liked the drape much better, too.  The front windows for the studio should have blinds AND drapes, unless that changed recently.

In the one bedrooms, I think there was always just Venetian type wooden blinds in the living room, but there should be heavy drapes in the master bedroom.


----------



## lovegrumpy

We had a great stay here for the first time. Buliding 32. Loved the location,only a few things that bothered me but got over it.


----------



## chepic

disneymomma76 said:


> Anyone had any luck with switching from a 1 to 2 bedroom in the middle of your stay without having to move rooms.......you know.....just open the door and add on the studio?    We have friends that will be joining us for the last few days of our stay.  I don't want to have to book a 2 bedroom for our entire stay and I don't particularly want to move.  Was wondering if anyone had luck with this kind of request?  I'm assuming it is not as easy as I think.
> 
> We've stayed at OKW 3 times now and LOVE IT!



We were very lucky a few years ago with that situation.  I let member services know when we booked that on the Wed of our stay, we would be adding on the studio.  I think we were lucky, because I would imagine it all depends on how busy the resort is.     Good luck and some pixie dust your way.

Cheryl


----------



## pas130

yellobutterfly said:
			
		

> We are taking our 5 children in August for our first ever Disney trip!!  We will have a 2br villa at OKW (this was actually a better rate for us than a value or moderate because we would have to get 2 rooms due to fam of 7 and still would not have a king bed...turned out to be a better price for us with the %off room discount...) is there anything I need to know about the resort? Any tips/advice? Should I request a certain building? (One closest to the pool, park, etc and ground floor or elevator?) thanks in advance for helping a newbie



Us too, we had two wl cl rooms but we want space!! And as my DH says a kitchen trumps CL. Our kids are 13,9,8,7,5 so I'm stalking this thread trying to figure what location to request. We are driving so I love that the parking there looks easy peasy. Thank-you to this wonderful thread!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

pas130 said:


> Us too, we had two wl cl rooms but we want space!! And as my DH says a kitchen trumps CL. Our kids are 13,9,8,7,5 so I'm stalking this thread trying to figure what location to request. We are driving so I love that the parking there looks easy peasy. Thank-you to this wonderful thread!



We were in building 45 2 years ago, and LOVED it!! It was right at the bus stop, right at the pool, and a quick easy walk to HH. Plus it has a great canal view. It was great to sit on the balcony in the mornings and watch the boats going to and from DTD, and the ducks frequently play in the canal as well


----------



## pas130

Leleluvsdis said:


> We were in building 45 2 years ago, and LOVED it!! It was right at the bus stop, right at the pool, and a quick easy walk to HH. Plus it has a great canal view. It was great to sit on the balcony in the mornings and watch the boats going to and from DTD, and the ducks frequently play in the canal as well



Saweeet!  Time for me to stalk the OKW map again 

 for your reply!


----------



## Chuck S

pas130 said:


> Us too, we had two wl cl rooms but we want space!! And as my DH says a kitchen trumps CL. Our kids are 13,9,8,7,5 so I'm stalking this thread trying to figure what location to request. We are driving so I love that the parking there looks easy peasy. Thank-you to this wonderful thread!



For easy parking, do NOT book the near Hospitality House room category.  !/2 the buildings in that category (11 to 14) can have parking problems because of their proximity to the main check-in and dining areas for the resort.  Then again, the other half of that category (23 to 26) has good parking, but since you have a car, there is really no need to beclose to the hospitality area.

Also some of the 60s buildings have some limited parking.  My favorite area when I drive is buildings 30 to 35, 45, 46 and 55.


----------



## pas130

Chuck S said:


> For easy parking, do NOT book the near Hospitality House room category.  !/2 the buildings in that category (11 to 14) can have parking problems because of their proximity to the main check-in and dining areas for the resort.  Then again, the other half of that category (23 to 26) has good parking, but since you have a car, there is really no need to beclose to the hospitality area.
> 
> Also some of the 60s buildings have some limited parking.  My favorite area when I drive is buildings 30 to 35, 45, 46 and 55.



 It sounds like around building 45 is a winner


----------



## PrincessMommy09

Remind me about online check in and requests. Can you request an area? We were in the peninsular road area last time, and I liked the quick walk to hospitality house. Would it be possible to request first floor, peninsular road, or what would my request look like for that area? I think my request last time was first floor, canal view (or water view??). We laughed because technically there was a view of the canal if you walked out the front door and looked past the parking lot and across the street.


----------



## Disneyplanners

We are headed to Old Key West this August  and I have a few questions.  We are interested in renting bikes this trip, and I was wondering if we would be able to rent bikes and ride on the path to Saratoga to have a meal at Turf Club or Artists Palette?  I saw a new thread today about the path to Saratoga, and someone said that the walk was only 15 minutes or so.  I thought I had read that it was more like 25 minutes to walk.   Are there two walking paths to Saratoga?

I have also read that there are a lot of activities for kids at OKW (scavenger hunts, etc).  Is there a site or thread to find out more details about these activities, like a copy of the community hall schedule?

Last question for now ... I know it's been asked a thousand times, but where should we request?  There will be myself, DH, DS11 and DS8.  We have a studio, non HH reserved and would like to avoid any higher chances of getting a HA room.  We will not have a car, and we typically use the main pool a lot, but also enjoy the quiet pools sometimes.  I will also be needing the laundry facilities since we will be in a studio.

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## Chuck S

Disneyplanners said:


> We are headed to Old Key West this August  and I have a few questions.  We are interested in renting bikes this trip, and I was wondering if we would be able to rent bikes and ride on the path to Saratoga to have a meal at Turf Club or Artists Palette?  I saw a new thread today about the path to Saratoga, and someone said that the walk was only 15 minutes or so.  I thought I had read that it was more like 25 minutes to walk.   Are there two walking paths to Saratoga?  I have also read that there are a lot of activities for kids at OKW (scavenger hunts, etc).  Is there a site or thread to find out more details about these activities, like a copy of the community hall schedule?  Last question for now ... I know it's been asked a thousand times, but where should we request?  There will be myself, DH, DS11 and DS8.  We have a studio, non HH reserved and would like to avoid any higher chances of getting a HA room.  We will not have a car, and we typically use the main pool a lot, but also enjoy the quiet pools sometimes.  I will also be needing the laundry facilities since we will be in a studio.  Thank you for any help!!


 Well I like bldgs 30 to 35, 45,46 & 55.  If you request 2nd or 3rd floor, you should not get an HA unit, as OKW does not have elevators in most bldgs, all HA units are on the 1st floor, except for bldgs 62, 63 & 64 - those 3 bldgs have elevators.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

PrincessMommy09 said:


> Remind me about online check in and requests. Can you request an area? We were in the peninsular road area last time, and I liked the quick walk to hospitality house. Would it be possible to request first floor, peninsular road, or what would my request look like for that area? I think my request last time was first floor, canal view (or water view??). We laughed because technically there was a view of the canal if you walked out the front door and looked past the parking lot and across the street.



Just done my online checkin and only got the option of choosing two requests so not sure how people request their buildings although I'm sure some people will know more than me as we usually just take pot luck.  Really wanted to make three requests so much dithering and family vote to choose which two to go with  Sorry should have said that it was possible to request first floor and peninsular road.


----------



## PrincessMommy09

chocolateMinnie said:


> Just done my online checkin and only got the option of choosing two requests so not sure how people request their buildings although I'm sure some people will know more than me as we usually just take pot luck.  Really wanted to make three requests so much dithering and family vote to choose which two to go with  Sorry should have said that it was possible to request first floor and peninsular road.



Thanks!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Are the only elevator buildings 62, 63 and 64?

Thinking we'll request an Elevator building and want to know for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## momof2minnies

PrincessMommy09 said:


> Remind me about online check in and requests. Can you request an area? We were in the peninsular road area last time, and I liked the quick walk to hospitality house. Would it be possible to request first floor, peninsular road, or what would my request look like for that area? I think my request last time was first floor, canal view (or water view??). We laughed because technically there was a view of the canal if you walked out the front door and looked past the parking lot and across the street.



Well... I have been to OKW several times and request Pennisular Road area on points and ALWAYS get there to be told we are in South Point- ALWAYS. So every time we wait while they change it. This time a real nice CM gave me her card and said next time we come down contact her directly- wow really nice!!!

Linda


----------



## Chuck S

hmillerbarilla said:


> Are the only elevator buildings 62, 63 and 64?
> 
> Thinking we'll request an Elevator building and want to know for sure.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that is because these 3 buildings were built a couple of years after the rest of the resort, in the area of the original sales center.  There were changes to the ADA, which earlier did not require full and complete access when OKW originally opened.  The stairs are really good stairs, though. a 1/2 flight, landing, and another half flight for each story.  The elevator buildings are often held for those with mobility issues that do not require a full wheelchair modified unit.


----------



## anett

Do all rooms at OKW face the greens/water/pool or do some/most face parking lots too?  One of our stays at Saratoga got us a beautiful parking lot view


----------



## OKW Lover

anett said:


> Do all rooms at OKW face the greens/water/pool or do some/most face parking lots too?  One of our stays at Saratoga got us a beautiful parking lot view



I can't think of any room that only views the parking lots.  They all (including studios) run all the way from front to back of the units.  Some windows will face the front, but there will be a window facing the back as well.


----------



## mrsgoose8

Chuck S said:


> Are you in a studio or a larger unit?  The studios used to have a heavy drape to pull across the patio doors, but they were removed in the rehab a couple of years ago and replaced with those Roman blinds.  I liked the drape much better, too.  The front windows for the studio should have blinds AND drapes, unless that changed recently.  In the one bedrooms, I think there was always just Venetian type wooden blinds in the living room, but there should be heavy drapes in the master bedroom.



We were in a studio. Either way not having darkening shades covering that area of the doors is a problem though, since the kids sleep in that area if it's not a studio, and if it is it affects all of us! I guess we will just plan for no sleeping in when we stay at OKW!!
Overall, we were really happy at OKW and looking forward to staying there again in December!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Chuck S said:


> Yes, that is because these 3 buildings were built a couple of years after the rest of the resort, in the area of the original sales center.  There were changes to the ADA, which earlier did not require full and complete access when OKW originally opened.  The stairs are really good stairs, though. a 1/2 flight, landing, and another half flight for each story.  The elevator buildings are often held for those with mobility issues that do not require a full wheelchair modified unit.



Thanks!  My oldest DD is disabled. She has braces on her legs, isn't very good at stairs (no wheelchair) and I don't need HA because I want the bathtub for my 4 year old, so this would be perfect for us.  I will be sure to request it!  Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Chuck S

hmillerbarilla said:


> Thanks!  My oldest DD is disabled. She has braces on her legs, isn't very good at stairs (no wheelchair) and I don't need HA because I want the bathtub for my 4 year old, so this would be perfect for us.  I will be sure to request it!  Thanks for the quick reply!


 It sounds like one of the 3 elevator buildings will be perfect for you.


----------



## itradehilton

We checked in yesterday and got 1st floor of building 46. This is our first stay at OKW and we love the size of the unit, the quiet view of the canal, and the easy walk over to the pool by building 56.


----------



## SusieBea

itradehilton said:


> We checked in yesterday and got 1st floor of building 46. This is our first stay at OKW and we love the size of the unit, the quiet view of the canal, and the easy walk over to the pool by building 56.


Many of us "covet" that building!    Enjoy!


----------



## yellobutterfly

itradehilton said:


> We checked in yesterday and got 1st floor of building 46. This is our first stay at OKW and we love the size of the unit, the quiet view of the canal, and the easy walk over to the pool by building 56.



Did you request it or just get lucky?


----------



## Linda67

Can anyone confirm if building 25 is included in the Hospitality House area booking category 
I know that it is close to HH but is this a building that is officially categorised as HH


----------



## Nanajo1

Yes it is. We had a1 BR this past Match.


----------



## ThisIsJason

Read the first few pages of this thread and didn't see an answer so thought I would just ask:

1) Where is the laundry for the studios? Near the quite pools?
2) Where does one take garbage? Are there containers near the buildings or does it need to be taken to central dumpster location?

Friends rented points and chose OKW. Asked me these questions, and they only time I was at OKW was in 2012 and only check out HH and the pool area, so I honestly have no idea. Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

See answers below


ThisIsJason said:


> Read the first few pages of this thread and didn't see an answer so thought I would just ask:
> 
> 1) Where is the laundry for the studios? Near the quite pools? Yes, near the quiet pools
> 2) Where does one take garbage? Are there containers near the buildings or does it need to be taken to central dumpster location? There are containers in each of the buildings, usually near one of the sets of stairs


----------



## Chuck S

ThisIsJason said:


> Read the first few pages of this thread and didn't see an answer so thought I would just ask:
> 
> 1) Where is the laundry for the studios? Near the quite pools?
> 2) Where does one take garbage? Are there containers near the buildings or does it need to be taken to central dumpster location?



1. All 4 pools, including the main pool, has a laundry room with 2 washers and 4 dryers.
2. Every building should have a trash/recycle room on the first floor under one of the stairwells, though I did encounter one building where the room was repurposed.  No sign on the door and it was locked,  I think that was building 20.


----------



## abarnes64

Anyone know if hospitality house is bus stop #4 or #5 and if this is last stop on bus route to Epcot ???


----------



## carlbarry

Disneyplanners said:


> We are headed to Old Key West this August  and I have a few questions.  We are interested in renting bikes this trip, and I was wondering if we would be able to rent bikes and ride on the path to Saratoga to have a meal at Turf Club or Artists Palette?  I saw a new thread today about the path to Saratoga, and someone said that the walk was only 15 minutes or so.  I thought I had read that it was more like 25 minutes to walk.   Are there two walking paths to Saratoga?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help!!



There is one path to Saratoga Springs, paved for walking and bikes.  It took me much longer than 15 minutes to walk from Conch Flats building 55/start of path to Saratoga Springs.  
Here is an in-depth report with 140 photos: http://www.mousesteps.com/wdw-resor...from-the-hospitality-house-to-downtown-disney


----------



## ThisIsJason

OKW Lover said:


> See answers below





Chuck S said:


> 1. All 4 pools, including the main pool, has a laundry room with 2 washers and 4 dryers.
> 2. Every building should have a trash/recycle room on the first floor under one of the stairwells, though I did encounter one building where the room was repurposed.  No sign on the door and it was locked,  I think that was building 20.




Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

abarnes64 said:


> Anyone know if hospitality house is bus stop #4 or #5 and if this is last stop on bus route to Epcot ???



Hospitality House is the last stop for all the buses.  It is the fifth stop after Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond and Millers Road. 

The Internal (or DTD bus) also stops at the HH first (and last).


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

Hi everyone,

Just stopping by as we are just over a month away from our visit.  We are staying 14 nights at OKW from August 14th to 28th.  This will be our second stay at OKW as we visited in August 2011 after a week in New York.  It will be the first visit for the rest of our extended family, who have previously stayed at Port Orleans or else are Disney first timers


----------



## pas130

Scrap_Vamp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just stopping by as we are just over a month away from our visit.  We are staying 14 nights at OKW from August 14th to 28th.  This will be our second stay at OKW as we visited in August 2011 after a week in New York.  It will be the first visit for the rest of our extended family, who have previously stayed at Port Orleans or else are Disney first timers



We will see you there!! It's our first stay at OKW!


----------



## jndmommy

Sorry if this has been asked already.  We check in a month from now.  Just trying to remember the bus stop order.  From first stop to the end, does anyone know how the stops run?  Thanks so much.


----------



## SusieBea

jndmommy said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already.  We check in a month from now.  Just trying to remember the bus stop order.  From first stop to the end, does anyone know how the stops run?  Thanks so much.



Pennisular Rd; South Point;  Turtle Pond;  Millers' Road;  Hospitality House


----------



## MrsZ

Hey Y'all!!

DH and I just decided to book OKW for your January trip to WDW! 

Can you all help me get excited?! It'll just be DH and I. We usually stay at AKV but with much convincing I got DH to agree to trying OKW. Looking for information on best buildings, how the buses work, and just more "pros" to staying there so I can keep DH from changing his mind!


----------



## carlbarry

MrsZ said:


> Hey Y'all!!
> 
> DH and I just decided to book OKW for your January trip to WDW!
> 
> Can you all help me get excited?! It'll just be DH and I. We usually stay at AKV but with much convincing I got DH to agree to trying OKW. Looking for information on best buildings, how the buses work, and just more "pros" to staying there so I can keep DH from changing his mind!



Welcome home!
I can't tell you about the buses, as I rent a car.
I've stayed at AKL and OKW both twice.
OKW is much more laid back.  As someone with a car, one of the things I like is that I pull right up to my building, instead of finding a place to park, walking across the lot, etc.
One great "pro" is the ferry to Downtown Disney.
As to "best building": I prefer to stay near Hospitality House.  Others like to be by Old Turtle Pond, or other areas.  It's personal taste.


----------



## mercydisney

What are the differences between HH and Turtle Pond?  I am so confused...


----------



## OKW Lover

mercydisney said:


> What are the differences between HH and Turtle Pond?  I am so confused...



Location.  HH is where the feature pool, restaurant and shop is.  Turtle Pond has a quiet pool and little else.


----------



## Chuck S

OKW Lover said:


> Location.  HH is where the feature pool, restaurant and shop is.  Turtle Pond has a quiet pool and little else.



Turtle Pond has a quiet pool, near that pool there is also the Turtle Shack for beverages and pre-made foods, a small video game room, laundry facilities,  a childrens play area, a shuffleboard court and located nearby are some tennis courts.


----------



## chalee94

mercydisney said:


> What are the differences between HH and Turtle Pond?  I am so confused...



you might want to go back and look at the map on page 1 as well...


----------



## Nanajo1

Although it might be considered a "quiet" pool Turtle Pond can get busy and loud. It doesn't have the organized games but many families like the size.


----------



## ohiotodds12

Tried reading through all the pages of info (some great stuff btw and very excited to be trying this resort in September!) but we do have a question.  We have stayed at all the moderates and even a few of the values.  I am taking a trip with my parents and two sisters to celebrate the end of my radiation and hopefully cancer free news!  Leaving our spouses and kids at home but excited to be doing a trip just the 5 of us. We have a 1 bedroom villa booked through Disney reservations with free dining.  The question I can't find the answer to is about the air conditioning in the villas.  We had issues with the rooms being too warm in the past at Coronado but on the thread it discusses how to "go around" the system and it worked like a charm.  How is the air in the villas and do we need to be concerned about coming back to 75-80 degrees in the room like it was at our previous resort?  Thanks so any help and can't wait for our trip
.


----------



## BobNed

ohiotodds12 said:


> Tried reading through all the pages of info (some great stuff btw and very excited to be trying this resort in September!) but we do have a question.  We have stayed at all the moderates and even a few of the values.  I am taking a trip with my parents and two sisters to celebrate the end of my radiation and hopefully cancer free news!  Leaving our spouses and kids at home but excited to be doing a trip just the 5 of us. We have a 1 bedroom villa booked through Disney reservations with free dining.  The question I can't find the answer to is about the air conditioning in the villas.  We had issues with the rooms being too warm in the past at Coronado but on the thread it discusses how to "go around" the system and it worked like a charm.  How is the air in the villas and do we need to be concerned about coming back to 75-80 degrees in the room like it was at our previous resort?  Thanks so any help and can't wait for our trip
> .


First, best wishes for cancer free news!

OKW villas have two types of sensors.  There are sensors on the doors (entry and patio) which automatically shut the system off if the doors are left open.  There are also infrared sensors in the main living area and the bedroom which detect actual body heat (not motion) and turn the system off if the villa is not occupied.  

It is easy to override the sensors.  Simply press and hold the F/C button located on the left side of the thermostat.  The display will change to b/p (bypass) which will bypass the sensors for a period of 24 hours.  You will need to repeat this around the same time each day.  Note that pressing the F/C button also changes the read-out between Fahrenheit and Celsius.  To change it whatever you prefer just press the button again quickly.

Have fun!


----------



## DanaLTK

How do I officially subscribe?  I just know I'm gonna be an OKW Lover!


----------



## carlbarry

DanaLTK said:


> How do I officially subscribe?  I just know I'm gonna be an OKW Lover!



Scroll to the top of the page, and look for the "Thread tools."  It will drop down and you can click on "receive emails instantly."


----------



## micksn

Just under 3 weeks till we arrive at OKW and starting to get reallly excited. Just wanted advice on the best way to contact prior to stay and request Millers Road. Is there a direct email address I can use? If I phone how long before arrival is best to influence room allocation? Thanks in advance


----------



## carlbarry

micksn said:


> Just under 3 weeks till we arrive at OKW and starting to get reallly excited. Just wanted advice on the best way to contact prior to stay and request Millers Road. Is there a direct email address I can use? If I phone how long before arrival is best to influence room allocation? Thanks in advance



If you're a DVC owner, you can call DVC and request.  But it is a "request," and a "request" is not a guarantee.
I'd call immediately.


----------



## OKW Lover

DanaLTK said:


> How do I officially subscribe?  I just know I'm gonna be an *OKW Lover*!



Ahem. (see my board name) That is taken.


----------



## ohiotodds12

BobNed said:


> First, best wishes for cancer free news!
> 
> OKW villas have two types of sensors.  There are sensors on the doors (entry and patio) which automatically shut the system off if the doors are left open.  There are also infrared sensors in the main living area and the bedroom which detect actual body heat (not motion) and turn the system off if the villa is not occupied.
> 
> It is easy to override the sensors.  Simply press and hold the F/C button located on the left side of the thermostat.  The display will change to b/p (bypass) which will bypass the sensors for a period of 24 hours.  You will need to repeat this around the same time each day.  Note that pressing the F/C button also changes the read-out between Fahrenheit and Celsius.  To change it whatever you prefer just press the button again quickly.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks so much for this info and for the well wishes!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nanajo1 said:


> Although it might be considered a "quiet" pool Turtle Pond can get busy and loud. It doesn't have the organized games but many families like the size.



"Quiet" pools have nothing to do with noise levels at the pools.  They are quieter in theming.  No slides, no lifeguards.  And that is why they are actually called leisure pools by Disney and not quiet pools.


----------



## DanaLTK

carlbarry said:


> Scroll to the top of the page, and look for the "Thread tools."  It will drop down and you can click on "receive emails instantly."



Thank You!


----------



## DanaLTK

OKW Lover said:


> Ahem. (see my board name) That is taken.



Noted!  All the good names are taken, so I'll just stick with my own.


----------



## rlmas

We just got back from our first trip to OKW.  We have been DVC owners since 2005 and have been bouncing around all the resorts and doing a few outside trades. Based on all the positive we heard we were really looking forward to it.  Olivia's was great the first night for dinner, but the unit building and our room had a lot of issues.  Laundry carts were I n the walkways every day, the railings going up the stairs had rusted badly and we even a hole in the soffit of the building that was wide open during our entire stay.  The room looked nice and was very spacious, but door hardware, painted surfaces and the sofa mattress in particular did not measure up to our expectations or stays at other resorts.  Also, the fountain in the pond out back stopped working the first day and was not on at checkout.  The entire pond was covered in moss by that time.  I did speak to a manger a couple of days in, but nothing was really resolved during our stay.  I would have really liked a new mattress on the sofa rather than the foam and mattress covers offered to us that were just ok.  Usually our kids say the Disney sofa sleepers are much better than the rest.  The same manager actually met me at the room at checkout to go over everything.  My question to all of you OKW experts is whether or not this is typical.  I'm sure many of you have stayed many times over the years.  We own 200 of our 400 points here and would like some perspective.  Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nanajo1

I think that the manager came to discus the issues is a positive but I would still e-mail member satisfaction about them.


----------



## jndmommy

I was checking out my online check in.  I saw that one of the amenity requests is dual entrance bathroom.  I have stayed in both types of entrance before.  With kids I'd prefer the dual entrance.  Just wondering is there only certain sections that have the dual entrance.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SusieBea

jndmommy said:


> I was checking out my online check in.  I saw that one of the amenity requests is dual entrance bathroom.  I have stayed in both types of entrance before.  With kids I'd prefer the dual entrance.  Just wondering is there only certain sections that have the dual entrance.  Thanks in advance.



Dual entrances are available in buildings numbered 30 and above; that would mean basically the Turtle Pond and South Point areas with the addition of the 3 buildings numbered in the 60s near the Hospitality House.


----------



## Tybalt

rlmas said:


> My question to all of you OKW experts is whether or not this is typical.  I'm sure many of you have stayed many times over the years.  We own 200 of our 400 points here and would like some perspective.  Many thanks in advance!!



My husband and I love OKW and have stayed there twice in the past 2 years.  The first two bedroom we got was _perfect_, but the studio we got the second time we stayed had an issue where the air conditioner stopped working (over Christmas, so it could have been worse), and the ceiling dripped onto our heads every time we went into the bathroom.  We talked to members services just to let them know (not trying to get anything free...just trying to get everything resolved and made known), and they comped us 40 points back for our troubles.  We are using those 40 points to stay at Beach Club this summer.  The air conditioner was resolved quickly by management (though we had a lot of trouble sleeping the night it crapped out since we did not think it fixable at 2:00 a.m.).  The manager followed up with us several times to make sure everything was okay.  I think the key is to go to members services because that way DVC knows, and DVC will take care of you.


----------



## carlbarry

Tybalt said:


> My husband and I love OKW and have stayed there twice in the past 2 years.  The first two bedroom we got was _perfect_, but the studio we got the second time we stayed had an issue where the air conditioner stopped working (over Christmas, so it could have been worse), and the ceiling dripped onto our heads every time we went into the bathroom.  We talked to members services just to let them know (not trying to get anything free...just trying to get everything resolved and made known), and they comped us 40 points back for our troubles.  We are using those 40 points to stay at Beach Club this summer.  The air conditioner was resolved quickly by management (though we had a lot of trouble sleeping the night it crapped out since we did not think it fixable at 2:00 a.m.).  The manager followed up with us several times to make sure everything was okay.  I think the key is to go to members services because that way DVC knows, and DVC will take care of you.


When I stayed last December, first my Magic Band wouldn't unlock the door 2 minutes after it unlocked it for the first time.  Also, I had reserved near Hospitality House, but that wasn't available.  While waiting for the "runner" to bring me back my re-programmed Magic Band, I noticed the ceiling was dripping in the studio, and when the air conditioner compressor would shut off, water poured out.  When the runner returned, I pointed this out to her, and she then moved me to a one bedroom for the 3 nights of my reservation.  Any way, the technician who was repairing the air conditioner while I was waiting for my transfer said the problem is caused by a lack of a pipe on the drip pan, which could easily be corrected but never is.


----------



## OKW Lover

carlbarry said:


> I noticed the ceiling was dripping in the studio, and when the air conditioner compressor would shut off, water poured out.  When the runner returned, I pointed this out to her, and she then moved me to a one bedroom for the 3 nights of my reservation.  Any way, the technician who was repairing the air conditioner while I was waiting for my transfer said the problem is caused by a lack of a pipe on the drip pan, which could easily be corrected but never is.



Was this in a studio over the kitchenette area?  That's a very common problem that we've encountered at OKW since we first stayed there in 1995.


----------



## Nanajo1

OKW Lover said:


> Was this in a studio over the kitchenette area?  That's a very common problem that we've encountered at OKW since we first stayed there in 1995.


We've been members for 17 years. This an all too common occurrence. Maintenance knows what the problem is but it never gets corrected. I am unhappy that my vacation is marred with maintenance issues that should have been fixed. MF rise but is any money going to ongoing problems? How can a problem remain uncorrected for 18 years?


----------



## carlbarry

OKW Lover said:


> Was this in a studio over the kitchenette area?  That's a very common problem that we've encountered at OKW since we first stayed there in 1995.



Exactly.  When I noticed the wet carpet, I thought that maybe I had spilled water at the sink.  But when I heard the "plop plop plop" and looked, I saw the drip.  Like I said, the technician who came to fix it said it's an easy fix, but just not done.


----------



## chocolateMinnie

think that is outrageous in any resort - Disney or otherwise.  Would have a huge problem for the cost (both in DVC points and $$$) and also the health issues of leaking water can be huge


----------



## Linda67

We stayed at OKW the second week of June in a HH Studio
Same for us, the air-con dripped water from the ceiling, just outside the entrance to the bathroom
I have to say, the overall condition of the room was poor, particularly the bathroom which was in dire need of refurbishment


----------



## lovegrumpy

So im not crazy. Woke up one morning and the floor was wet were you all are talking about. It was just the last two days so i didn't say anything. Plus the last day we seen people working on the ac units outside.


----------



## carlbarry

lovegrumpy said:


> So im not crazy. Woke up one morning and the floor was wet were you all are talking about. It was just the last two days so i didn't say anything. Plus the last day we seen people working on the ac units outside.



There was probably something else wrong with the units.  The dripping is caused by a lack of proper drainage from the pan that collects condensation.


----------



## DanaLTK

Did I dream this?  Seems like I read waaaay back in part one of this thread, otters vacation at OKW to!?  Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## dvc at last !

Does anyone have a pic of the pool without the bridge over the pool and a pic of the expanded Goods to go area   ?
Thanks.


----------



## DanaLTK

carlbarry said:


> There is one path to Saratoga Springs, paved for walking and bikes.  It took me much longer than 15 minutes to walk from Conch Flats building 55/start of path to Saratoga Springs.
> Here is an in-depth report with 140 photos: http://www.mousesteps.com/wdw-resor...from-the-hospitality-house-to-downtown-disney



I'm always awake long before everyone else & I'm a walker.   Thanks for help I didn't even know I needed!


----------



## Tybalt

DanaLTK said:


> Did I dream this?  Seems like I read waaaay back in part one of this thread, otters vacation at OKW to!?  Can anyone confirm or deny?



I definitely saw and showed my husband pictures of the otters on this thread a couple of years ago before we went.  We did not see any otters there, but maybe you will have better pixie dust than we did.  Sending otter-wishes your way!


----------



## DanaLTK

Tybalt said:


> I definitely saw and showed my husband pictures of the otters on this thread a couple of years ago before we went.  We did not see any otters there, but maybe you will have better pixie dust than we did.  Sending otter-wishes your way!



Thanks for confirmation.  Maybe they were visiting from the Wilderness Lodge Thread?  But I will be watching for them.


----------



## Bexx

dvc at last ! said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the pool without the bridge over the pool and a pic of the expanded Goods to go area   ?
> Thanks.



I found this article about the Goods to Go refurb a while ago, which looks great.  But I still haven't seen any pictures of the bridge-less pool.  Anyone?


----------



## DvcDoc

DanaLTK said:


> Thanks for confirmation.  Maybe they were visiting from the Wilderness Lodge Thread?  But I will be watching for them.



A couple of years back when we were in Bldg 64, we saw the otters playing in the water around the green behind the building. They were quite entertaining for the duration of our stay.


----------



## disnyrtl

ohiotodds12 said:


> Tried reading through all the pages of info (some great stuff btw and very excited to be trying this resort in September!) but we do have a question.  We have stayed at all the moderates and even a few of the values.  I am taking a trip with my parents and two sisters to celebrate the end of my radiation and hopefully cancer free news!  Leaving our spouses and kids at home but excited to be doing a trip just the 5 of us. We have a 1 bedroom villa booked through Disney reservations with free dining.  The question I can't find the answer to is about the air conditioning in the villas.  We had issues with the rooms being too warm in the past at Coronado but on the thread it discusses how to "go around" the system and it worked like a charm.  How is the air in the villas and do we need to be concerned about coming back to 75-80 degrees in the room like it was at our previous resort?  Thanks so any help and can't wait for our trip .



I never had an issue with the AC, well that is not true, sometimes it would seem too dam cold!


----------



## dvc at last !

disnyrtl said:


> I never had an issue with the AC, well that is not true, sometimes it would seem too dam cold!



It always is too cold for me too   !


----------



## DvcDoc

dvc at last ! said:


> It always is too cold for me too   !



We had to raise the room temp a degree or two when we were there in June. We did use the override to keep the A/C running through the night. Overall, we were very comfortable for the week we were there.


----------



## dvc at last !

DvcDoc said:


> We had to raise the room temp a degree or two when we were there in June. We did use the override to keep the A/C running through the night. Overall, we were very comfortable for the week we were there.



override  ?


----------



## DvcDoc

dvc at last ! said:


> override  ?



You hold the F/C button in until the thermostat says BP (bypass), that keeps it cycling.


----------



## dvc at last !

DvcDoc said:


> You hold the F/C button in until the thermostat says BP (bypass), that keeps it cycling.



what is the F/C button ?


----------



## Cottager

dvc at last ! said:


> what is the F/C button ?



It's the Fahrenheit / Celsius temperature button.


----------



## dvc at last !

Cottager said:


> It's the Fahrenheit / Celsius temperature button.



Thanks - will try this when we are at WDW in October !


----------



## mom2my3kids

June 2015 here we come..LOVE OKW


----------



## Azza1987

Hi Everyone 

Im looking at booking a 1 bed for 5 adults, there will be my and my OH and then my sister and 2 cousins in the living area on the bed/chair.

I remember reading somewhere that only certain buildings have direct access to the bathroom from the living area, and not through the bed room is this correct? If so can you advise what buildings they are so we could look to request them?

Is 5 aults (2 of them are 'young adults' i.e 17/18) too much of a squeeze into a 1 bed? Am I better looking at a 2 bed instead? 

We are only going for 1 week so really wont be using the room for much else other then sleeping etc. Thanks so much in advance xxxx


----------



## Nanajo1

The villas numbered over 30 have two entrances to the bathroom. Turtle Pond area is a great area.


----------



## yaksack

Subscribing


----------



## jd65

Was just surprised with a trip to Disney and we are staying at OKW! Never stayed before! Get me excited! Best places to get breakfast (QS)? Downtown Disney breakfast spots?


----------



## KerriL

jd65 said:


> Was just surprised with a trip to Disney and we are staying at OKW! Never stayed before! Get me excited! Best places to get breakfast (QS)? Downtown Disney breakfast spots?



I think the best spot for a sitdown breakfast is right at OKW, Olivia's.  You can actually get cooked to order eggs instead of the usual pre-plated family style Disney breakfast.


----------



## Bbbethei

We're headed here very soon!  Do any OKW veterans have any last minute tips for the resort?


----------



## Nanajo1

We enjoy the boat to DTD. We also often walk to DTD.


----------



## mercydisney

KerriL said:


> I think the best spot for a sitdown breakfast is right at OKW, Olivia's.  You can actually get cooked to order eggs instead of the usual pre-plated family style Disney breakfast.



I did not know Olivia's was a QS restaurant!  This is great news.


----------



## shoes99

mercydisney said:


> I did not know Olivia's was a QS restaurant!  This is great news.


Olivia's is table service.  Goods Food To Go is the QS counter service.


----------



## KerriL

mercydisney said:


> I did not know Olivia's was a QS restaurant!  This is great news.



No, sorry.  I misunderstood.  Olivia's is not a quick service...it's table service.  But it's very good!


----------



## jennifer in canada

Have a one night stay booked in September to try this resort out for a deluxe studio...looking for a good room request to put in that is near the main pool area (but we don't have a near HH house studio). 2 young kids so the pool area is a must and close to food locations!  Thanks!!


----------



## Disfan1968

KerriL said:


> No, sorry.  I misunderstood.  Olivia's is not a quick service...it's table service.  But it's very good!



Breakfast prices are reasonable, though.  Give it a try!


----------



## Disfan1968

Question for recent vacationers... Where in DTD will the OKW boat drop you right now?  West Side, Pleasure Island or whichever you want?  Please and thanks.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

jennifer in canada said:


> Have a one night stay booked in September to try this resort out for a deluxe studio...looking for a good room request to put in that is near the main pool area (but we don't have a near HH house studio). 2 young kids so the pool area is a must and close to food locations!  Thanks!!



I believe bldg. 27 is not a HH and is pretty darn close to main pool.  Otherwise bldg. 45 is a bit longer buy right on river and still an easy walk. Enjoy


----------



## carlbarry

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> I believe bldg. 27 is not a HH and is pretty darn close to main pool.  Otherwise bldg. 45 is a bit longer buy right on river and still an easy walk. Enjoy



Building 27 is on Peninsular Road.  It is directly across from the main pool, but to get there you have to walk (or drive) to the left down Peninsular, due to the lake.  Probably about a 5 minute walk.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

carlbarry said:


> Building 27 is on Peninsular Road.  It is directly across from the main pool, but to get there you have to walk (or drive) to the left down Peninsular, due to the lake.  Probably about a 5 minute walk.



So since Jennifer in Canada doesn't have HH area bldg. 27 would be perfect !


----------



## Chuck S

Disfan1968 said:


> Question for recent vacationers... Where in DTD will the OKW boat drop you right now?  West Side, Pleasure Island or whichever you want?  Please and thanks.



West side, behind the House of Blues.


----------



## carlbarry

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> So since Jennifer in Canada doesn't have HH area bldg. 27 would be perfect !



Actually, it is the next building over from what are considered "HH" properties; 26 is an HH building.
However, buildings 62, 63 and probably 16 and 64, and maybe 15 are actually closer to Hospitality House.


----------



## jennifer in canada

Thanks, I will have a look at the map again too. Should I write the bldg number on my request...I realize they aren't guaranteed though but maybe I'll get some pixie dust


----------



## kato0627

Hi
Is the turtle snack shack open during the summer season.  We have never stayted in that area, but I recall reading that it is hardly ever open?  Thanks


----------



## carlbarry

jennifer in canada said:


> Thanks, I will have a look at the map again too. Should I write the bldg number on my request...I realize they aren't guaranteed though but maybe I'll get some pixie dust



Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Nanajo1

We've stayed in Turtle pond area a couple of times. It was in Nov and the shack was opened during the day.


----------



## Shazzie B

We were at OKW beginning Sept last year, it was open during the day, closed about 5pm though - think it opened 10 or 11 am


----------



## ocalla

Can any of you give me an opinion on Olivia's?  Thinking about dinner, but breakfast is a possibility.  Have never visited OKW and would love to combine a visit with a meal   Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

ocalla said:


> Can any of you give me an opinion on Olivia's?  Thinking about dinner, but breakfast is a possibility.  Have never visited OKW and would love to combine a visit with a meal   Thanks in advance!!!



I will be able to give you an opinion in about three weeks!


----------



## ajksmom

We've done both meals before and found the food absolutely fine, the servers attentive and happy/chatty, and the atmosphere awesome. 

Like being at your "go to" place for meals close to home, but your not. 

Have dinner booked for our stay in a few weeks and just trying to work out which morning to book breakfast.


----------



## chalee94

ocalla said:


> Can any of you give me an opinion on Olivia's?  Thinking about dinner, but breakfast is a possibility.



olivia's is not a destination-type dining experience but it's good food and a relaxed atmosphere.

i would lean toward recommending breakfast but dinner is also good.


----------



## carissa1970

ocalla said:


> Can any of you give me an opinion on Olivia's?  Thinking about dinner, but breakfast is a possibility.  Have never visited OKW and would love to combine a visit with a meal   Thanks in advance!!!



Our server was great. I remember really enjoying the dinner, and especially the bread and butter they serve. We didn't have breakfast there.


----------



## jrsmom

Thanks for the information about Olivia's. I think we might try it in a few weeks. 

I have another quick question. We won't have a car and we have 7:15 a.m. reservations for Chef Mickey's. Does anyone think the early bus will get us there on time or should we take a taxi from OKW? Does anyone know what the general cost of a taxi would be?

TIA!


----------



## anett

Also interested in the location of Downtown Disney Boat Drop.....  I read somewhere that one of the location drops closed but cannot recall which one.


----------



## bbn1122

jrsmom said:


> Thanks for the information about Olivia's. I think we might try it in a few weeks.
> 
> I have another quick question. We won't have a car and we have 7:15 a.m. reservations for Chef Mickey's. Does anyone think the early bus will get us there on time or should we take a taxi from OKW? Does anyone know what the general cost of a taxi would be?
> 
> TIA!



The resort buses do not go resort to resort.  You have to take a bus to MK and  then one stop on the monorail or you can walk about 10 minutes.

I do not know the cost of a taxi.... I am sure someone else will know.....or you can search the answer here.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Cab will be about $15.  Don't take a chance on a bus!


----------



## ddccss

Relatively tricky question, be patient. Most of us are arriving to Old Key West via Magical Express, likely around 11:30. Because of some special diet issues, I'm renting a car from the airport to get our food and then returning the car to a DTD hotel. I expect to also get there around 12 or so. Assuming we won't be able to check in then, will the desk store my food so we can go to the parks? Has anyone done this, seems they would not since we could have a pretty good load of stuff!


----------



## Nanajo1

Bell Services will store it for you. Separate the cold items . The will be kept cold.  No problem.


----------



## ddccss

Nanajo1 said:


> Bell Services will store it for you. Separate the cold items . The will be kept cold.  No problem.



Thanks for the info, should I mark my bags so they know what is mine?


----------



## chmurf

ddccss said:


> Thanks for the info, should I mark my bags so they know what is mine?





They'll tag it for you and give you a receipt in order to claim your bags later.


----------



## Amirah95

We're all booked here for 7 nights at the end of June 2015 and I was wondering what section or building do you guys recommend I make a request for if my DH the quiet one who enjoys views and for my DD7 who loves the pool and likes to snack...me I'm easy going.  We will have our own car and will want to take the boat DTD.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mom2my3kids

Does all the one bedrooms have just one big bed, or can you request two double beds?


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

I'm so excited - exactly two weeks from now we should be on the Magical Express on the way to OKW


----------



## OKW Lover

mom2my3kids said:


> Does all the one bedrooms have just one big bed, or can you request two double beds?


They all have one king bed in the master bedroom.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mom2my3kids

OKW Lover said:


> They all have one king bed in the master bedroom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you


----------



## carlbarry

Amirah95 said:


> We're all booked here for 7 nights at the end of June 2015 and I was wondering what section or building do you guys recommend I make a request for if my DH the quiet one who enjoys views and for my DD7 who loves the pool and likes to snack...me I'm easy going.  We will have our own car and will want to take  Thanks in advance!



It's all a matter of personal taste.  If you enjoy quiet, the Turtle Pond area would be good, with a snack bar by the pool.  Closest to the Turtle Pond pool are buildings 41-44.  Also close are 36-40.


----------



## bbn1122

2 weeks from tomorrow we will be at OKW first stay.......I do not want to rush my summer but I can not wait!


----------



## jmassey1samchi

I am looking at booking my first stay at old key west in September. My family stayed at ssr last week and pool hopped at okw. I wanted to stay at okw but nothing was available because I felt like it was more my style. I knew I would love that resort! I liked the relaxed feel and beautiful landscaping. I want to see if the studio rooms get those large patios I saw when pulling up by boat, or would those have been for one or two bedroom places? Also, have any of the rooms at okw been updated?
Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

OKW rooms had a major rehab about 4 or 5 years ago.  All the studios have a small balcony with 2 chairs and an end table suitable for morning coffee and afternoon relaxing.  The larger balconies are on the one bedroom and larger units.


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

bbn1122 said:


> 2 weeks from tomorrow we will be at OKW first stay.......I do not want to rush my summer but I can not wait!



It looks like we will be there at the same time


----------



## pas130

Scrap_Vamp said:


> It looks like we will be there at the same time



2 weeks!!! Us too! First OKW stay! Our whole family is thrilled, and as a family of 7 it is going to be awesome not have 2 connecting rooms. I requested canal view and highest floor (I don't mind the stairs, I would rather have a view).


----------



## chocolateMinnie

pas130 said:


> 2 weeks!!! Us too! First OKW stay! Our whole family is thrilled, and as a family of 7 it is going to be awesome not have 2 connecting rooms. I requested canal view and highest floor (I don't mind the stairs, I would rather have a view).



Don't wish that two weeks away too quickly as we will be coming home as you arrive.


----------



## pas130

chocolateMinnie said:


> Don't wish that two weeks away too quickly as we will be coming home as you arrive.



Awwww, I'll try!!! Enjoy!! And safe travels


----------



## chocolateMinnie

pas130 said:


> Awwww, I'll try!!! Enjoy!! And safe travels



Thank you - you too


----------



## Amirah95

carlbarry said:


> It's all a matter of personal taste.  If you enjoy quiet, the Turtle Pond area would be good, with a snack bar by the pool.  Closest to the Turtle Pond pool are buildings 41-44.  Also close are 36-40.



Thanks!


----------



## Amirah95

Currently looking at the resort map...where is the "big" pool (the one with the slide)?  Is it next to Hospitality?  And what villas are located close to it?  Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

Amirah95 said:


> Currently looking at the resort map...where is the "big" pool (the one with the slide)?  Is it next to Hospitality?  And what villas are located close to it?  Thanks!



The main pool is indeed by Hospitality House (HH).  Closest units (you have to walk across the parking lot, past Hospitality House) are 11, 12, 13, 14.
63 and 62 would be next closest; you cross Peninsular Road, and walk by HH.
64, 15, 16 are in the same loop, but a little further.


----------



## Amirah95

carlbarry said:


> The main pool is indeed by Hospitality House (HH).  Closest units (you have to walk across the parking lot, past Hospitality House) are 11, 12, 13, 14.
> 63 and 62 would be next closest; you cross Peninsular Road, and walk by HH.
> 64, 15, 16 are in the same loop, but a little further.



Thanks again!


----------



## Amirah95

Is it true that building 30 and under do not have an entrance from the living area into the bathroom and that everyone will have to go through the bedroom to get to the bathroom?  I read that in another thread. We booked a 1 bedroom.  

Which buildings have elevators?  I read that some where on here, can't find and I didn't write it down.

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Amirah95 said:


> Is it true that building 30 and under do not have an entrance from the living area into the bathroom and that everyone will have to go through the bedroom to get to the bathroom?  I read that in another thread. We booked a 1 bedroom.  Which buildings have elevators?  I read that some where on here, can't find and I didn't write it down.  Thanks!


Yes it is true that only buildings 30 and higher have that extra entrance to the master bath
Buildings 62, 63 & 64 have elevators


----------



## Pumbas

My first DVC reservation is 2 studios near hospitality. My DH and are traveling with my parents. Any suggestions on the best rooms?


----------



## Chuck S

Pretty much a studio is a studio.  If your parents can handle stairs, I'd recommend requesting 2nd or 3rd floor, thus avoiding a handicap room, unless one is needed.

In the "near HH" category I prefer the buildings across the bridge from hospitality, especially if you'll be driving, as the parking is better.  These are Bldgs 23 to 26.


----------



## Amirah95

OKW Lover said:


> Yes it is true that only buildings 30 and higher have that extra entrance to the master bath
> Buildings 62, 63 & 64 have elevators



Thanks!


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

pas130 said:


> 2 weeks!!! Us too! First OKW stay! Our whole family is thrilled, and as a family of 7 it is going to be awesome not have 2 connecting rooms. I requested canal view and highest floor (I don't mind the stairs, I would rather have a view).



We have requested high floor in a building with an elevator as my mum is disabled, but she hates the noise of anyone above!


----------



## yellobutterfly

pas130 said:


> 2 weeks!!! Us too! First OKW stay! Our whole family is thrilled, and as a family of 7 it is going to be awesome not have 2 connecting rooms. I requested canal view and highest floor (I don't mind the stairs, I would rather have a view).


  We will be there at the same time as well, family if 7!!  We will be in a 2 br villa, what is the best building to request for that?


----------



## jndmommy

Hi all:

I wanted to know what section are buildings 45 & 46 considered.  I like the view, close proximity to pool and bus stop. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

yellobutterfly said:


> We will be there at the same time as well, family if 7!!  We will be in a 2 br villa, what is the best building to request for that?



We stayed in 2br 3rd floor of bldg. 26 last year. View of a lake in back and very close to both HH (considered HH area) and a bus stop near without any bus stop noise . Enjoy your trip.


----------



## carlbarry

Pumbas said:


> My first DVC reservation is 2 studios near hospitality. My DH and are traveling with my parents. Any suggestions on the best rooms?



I agree with the higher floor.  First time I stayed I had a higher floor; the view was of the golf course from front and back.
Second time I stayed I chose first floor.  No good.  Front view was the walkway, where anybody walking by could look into the room.  Back view was of hedges.  AND there were air conditioning units right off the patio.  Fortunately, there was a leak in the ceiling and they upgraded me to a 1 BR on a higher floor.  That was much better.


----------



## anett

Where does the OKW boat drop of @ DTD and can I take an inter lagoon boat to pleasure island boat dock?  We have ressies @ Paradisco and I read awhile ago that the pleasure island boat dock was closed?  Does anyone know if it's now open?


----------



## Chuck S

anett said:


> Where does the OKW boat drop of @ DTD and can I take an inter lagoon boat to pleasure island boat dock?  We have ressies @ Paradisco and I read awhile ago that the pleasure island boat dock was closed?  Does anyone know if it's now open?



OKW and SSR drop off/pick up on West Side, behind House of Blues.


----------



## Cottager

Chuck S said:


> OKW and SSR drop off/pick up on West Side, behind House of Blues.



So with the West Side bus stop closed due to the parking garage construction, I assume you can still take a bus from OKW to the Marketplace?  Just making sure the boat isn't the only option for accessing Downtown Disney.


----------



## Chuck S

In June the buses were running to Marketplace and Pleasure Island stops.  The Westside bus stations have been unused for quite some time.


----------



## Cottager

Chuck S said:


> In June the buses were running to Marketplace and Pleasure Island stops.  The Westside bus stations have been unused for quite some time.



Sorry, I meant Pleasure Island buses not West Side buses.  I understand that the Pleasure Island buses were closed on June 11, 2014 permanently so only the Marketplace bus stop is in operation along with the West Side boat launch.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/transportation/bus-transportation/news/30may2014-downtown-disney-pleasure-island-bus-stop-permanently-closing.htm


----------



## MickeyMominBmore

Hi all!

DVC Member since 2012 and OKW is my home resort.  I've stayed at HHI and AKV and this is the first year I'm going "home".  I have read some horror stories on Trip Advisor and am a little scared by what I read.  Anyone been recently with no issues?  Staying Near Hospitality House....


----------



## Deb & Bill

MickeyMominBmore said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DVC Member since 2012 and OKW is my home resort.  I've stayed at HHI and AKV and this is the first year I'm going "home".  I have read some horror stories on Trip Advisor and am a little scared by what I read.  Anyone been recently with no issues?  Staying Near Hospitality House....



Ignore the horror stories on TA.  Squeaky wheels or guests who don't understand how a timeshare works.  We've stayed at OKW at least 16 times since 1998 and have not had problems.  In fact, it's our favorite resort.  We just don't care much for the HH area because of the buses and small parking lots (some guests driving over to use the main pool park in the spaces that are for the resorts guests staying in those units).


----------



## carlbarry

MickeyMominBmore said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DVC Member since 2012 and OKW is my home resort.  I've stayed at HHI and AKV and this is the first year I'm going "home".  I have read some horror stories on Trip Advisor and am a little scared by what I read.  Anyone been recently with no issues?  Staying Near Hospitality House....


EVERY place has horror stories on Tripadvisor!
I stayed last December, and am going back this September.  My Magic Band failed upon my second entry into the room.  Also, the air conditioner in the ceiling, near the wet bar in the Studio, was dripping.  This seems to be common.  Even the technician who came to fix it said it's never fixed correctly.
I was then upgraded to a 1 BR.  It was fantastic.


----------



## carlbarry

I should actually have said I've stayed twice.  First time was near HH, upper floor, building 11.  Quiet, private, with front and back views of the golf course, and short walk across parking lot to HH.  I loved it.
Second stay as I noted above had some bumps.  But all the CMs were great, and the "runner" who worked to solve my problem and then upgraded me, even brought me a gift basket.


----------



## teacher383

We are looking forward to our first stay at OKW and our first Disney trip as DVC members!


----------



## carlbarry

teacher383 said:


> We are looking forward to our first stay at OKW and our first Disney trip as DVC members!



WELCOME HOME!


----------



## MickeyMominBmore

Thanks for the feedback. I feel a little better.


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Can you see golfers playing from the OKW room balconies?


----------



## carlbarry

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Can you see golfers playing from the OKW room balconies?



If the balcony overlooks the golf course, yes.


----------



## Nanajo1

We watched off the balcony our sons and sons in law play. We also had an errant ball land in the bushes . DH pointed it out to the golfer. Pretty funny!


----------



## bbn1122

So excited we got a welcome email yesterday from Disney for our visit next week to OKW.  We did the on line check in yesterday.....we can not wait...we will be there next Friday for the first time.


----------



## carlbarry

bbn1122 said:


> So excited we got a welcome email yesterday from Disney for our visit next week to OKW.  We did the on line check in yesterday.....we can not wait...we will be there next Friday for the first time.



WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Amirah95

Deb & Bill said:


> Ignore the horror stories on TA.  Squeaky wheels or guests who don't understand how a timeshare works.  We've stayed at OKW at least 16 times since 1998 and have not had problems.  In fact, it's our favorite resort.  We just don't care much for the HH area because of the buses and small parking lots (*some guests driving over to use the main pool park in the spaces that are for the resorts guests staying in those units*).



Is this frowned upon because I planned on doing this...driving over to HH so DD7 can use the pool slide. 

I was going to request for a villa near HH, but DH said he rather have one near a quiet pool and having the option of driving over to HH with DD7 whenever she wanted to use the slide.  

I don't want to impose on the people living there while we're there.  I had no idea the parking lot was so small. 

We will be first timers at OKW come June.


----------



## carlbarry

Amirah95 said:


> Is this frowned upon because I planned on doing this...driving over to HH so DD7 can use the pool slide.
> 
> I was going to request for a villa near HH, but DH said he rather have one near a quiet pool and having the option of driving over to HH with DD7 whenever she wanted to use the slide.
> 
> I don't want to impose on the people living there while we're there.  I had no idea the parking lot was so small.
> 
> We will be first timers at



The main pool is there for ALL guests of OKW.  In fact, DVC members are allowed to pool hop there, too.
The parking lot is not all that small.  You are allowed to park there to use all the amenities located near HH, including the ferry.  That is what the lot is for.  There is separate parking for people staying at HH units.  In my two stays at OKW, and several visits to OKW, I have never had a problem parking.
It is your right as a guest at OKW.  Please do NOT hesitate to use the facilities you are entitled to use--and are paying to use!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Amirah95 said:


> Is this frowned upon because I planned on doing this...driving over to HH so DD7 can use the pool slide.
> 
> I was going to request for a villa near HH, but DH said he rather have one near a quiet pool and having the option of driving over to HH with DD7 whenever she wanted to use the slide.
> 
> I don't want to impose on the people living there while we're there.  I had no idea the parking lot was so small.
> 
> We will be first timers at



Buildings 45/46 are very easy walking distance to the HH pool if you are interested in that area. You are also SUPER close to a quiet pool and bus stop!! LOVE LOVE LOVE OKW!! Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Amirah95

Leleluvsdis said:


> *Buildings 45/46 are very easy walking distance* to the HH pool if you are interested in that area. You are also SUPER close to a quiet pool and bus stop!! LOVE LOVE LOVE OKW!! Enjoy your stay!!



Thanks! On the map those buildings look far away. Yikes.  What kind of views can we expect to get in those buildings?


----------



## Amirah95

carlbarry said:


> The main pool is there for ALL guests of OKW.  In fact, DVC members are allowed to pool hop there, too.
> The parking lot is not all that small.  You are allowed to park there to use all the amenities located near HH, including the ferry.  That is what the lot is for.  There is separate parking for people staying at HH units.  In my two stays at OKW, and several visits to OKW, I have never had a problem parking.
> It is your right as a guest at OKW.  Please do NOT hesitate to use the facilities you are entitled to use--and are paying to use!



Thanks for the clarification. DH said that was exactly what he thought about the situation. Your response makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## carlbarry

Amirah95 said:


> Thanks! On the map those buildings look far away. Yikes.  What kind of views can we expect to get in those buildings?



Yeah, buildings 45 and 46 are quite a distance from HH.  I respectfully disagree with the evaluation that they are a short walk from HH.
There are 2 possible views from there: the waterway or Peninsular Road.  Obviously, waterway would be preferable.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Amirah95 said:


> Thanks! On the map those buildings look far away. Yikes.  What kind of views can we expect to get in those buildings?



Great view of the canal that takes guests by boat to Disney Village shopping.


----------



## Nanajo1

Remember you can hop on any bus and get off at HH.


----------



## gmboy95

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Can you see golfers playing from the OKW room balconies?




All day every day....and sometimes be woken up by an errant shot on your balcony!!!!


----------



## gmboy95

MickeyMominBmore said:


> Hi all!
> 
> DVC Member since 2012 and OKW is my home resort.  I've stayed at HHI and AKV and this is the first year I'm going "home".  I have read some horror stories on Trip Advisor and am a little scared by what I read.  Anyone been recently with no issues?  Staying Near Hospitality House....




It was, is, and has always been our favorite resort!!....we own over 400 points at AKL (stayed one time), and HHI (stayed shorts stays twice).......every other trip has been to OKW!!!!....we have been members for 14 years!!


----------



## yellobutterfly

We will be there on Tuesday - first visit, soooo excited!!  What are the benefits if online check in, and should we check in online?


----------



## Pumbas

Amirah95 said:


> Thanks!



Are there buildings near HH with elevators? What are the cons for staying near HH?


----------



## carlbarry

Pumbas said:


> Are there buildings near HH with elevators? What are the cons for staying near HH?



The only buildings with elevators are near HH.
Cons for staying near HH?  I like staying near HH, but others say it's not as quiet as other areas, or the views aren't as nice, or the parking is more difficult.


----------



## Chuck S

To clarify, the only buildings with elevators are 62, 63 and 64.  These building are not included in the Near HH booking category, though they are very close to HH.


----------



## Pumbas

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MickeyMominBmore

gmboy95 said:


> It was, is, and has always been our favorite resort!!....we own over 400 points at AKL (stayed one time), and HHI (stayed shorts stays twice).......every other trip has been to OKW!!!!....we have been members for 14 years!!



Thanks!


----------



## Amirah95

Has anybody made special room requests and have actually gotten them honored?  If so, how many times out of your total trips?

I was reading the AKV thread and most people there say they never get their requests honored.  I wonder if it's even worth me even making a request.  The only request I have is a room without a view of shrubs and no 2nd or 3rd floor in a building with no elevators (DH has serious diabetic foot issues).


----------



## carlbarry

Amirah95 said:


> Has anybody made special room requests and have actually gotten them honored?  If so, how many times out of your total trips?
> 
> I was reading the AKV thread and most people there say they never get their requests honored.  I wonder if it's even worth me even making a request.  The only request I have is a room without a view of shrubs and no 2nd or 3rd floor in a building with no elevators (DH has serious diabetic foot issues).



First time I went to OKW, I requested Near HH, which is really a category, not a request, and I got it.
Second time I went, even though the reservation was made 11 months out, I was told they had nothing near HH.
First time I stayed at AKL I asked for "near lobby" and was given it.  Second time I went, I asked for "near lobby" and was given a room almost as far from the lobby as you can get.


----------



## OKW Lover

We only make general requests, typically asking for the Turtle Pond section, and have pretty much always gotten them.


----------



## mom2my3kids

How many people are allowed to stay in the one bedroom?


----------



## SusieBea

Amirah95 said:


> Has anybody made special room requests and have actually gotten them honored?  If so, how many times out of your total trips?
> 
> I was reading the AKV thread and most people there say they never get their requests honored.  I wonder if it's even worth me even making a request.  The only request I have is a room without a view of shrubs and no 2nd or 3rd floor in a building with no elevators (DH has serious diabetic foot issues).



I get my requests met almost every time. We typically request Turtle Pond, golf view, and not first floor.  One time I requested a specific building for a grand villa and did not get that, however.


----------



## bbn1122

mom2my3kids said:


> How many people are allowed to stay in the one bedroom?



5 in a 1 bedroom.  King bed in master, sofa bed and sofa chair in living room.


----------



## Chuck S

mom2my3kids said:


> How many people are allowed to stay in the one bedroom?



5 + a child age 2 or younger.

You will have the following sleeping areas:

King bed in master suite
Queen fold out couch in living room
Single fold out chair in living room
Pack n Play for the infant


----------



## Amirah95

carlbarry said:


> First time I went to OKW, I requested Near HH, which is really a category, not a request, and I got it.
> Second time I went, even though the reservation was made 11 months out, I was told they had nothing near HH.
> First time I stayed at AKL I asked for "near lobby" and was given it.  Second time I went, I asked for "near lobby" and was given a room almost as far from the lobby as you can get.





OKW Lover said:


> We only make general requests, typically asking for the Turtle Pond section, and have pretty much always gotten them.





SusieBea said:


> I get my requests met almost every time. We typically request Turtle Pond, golf view, and not first floor.  One time I requested a specific building for a grand villa and did not get that, however.



Thanks! ^^^

Also, where is the Turtle Pond again?  Is it at 42, 43, 44?  I'm trying to locate it on the resort map. Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

Amirah95 said:


> Thanks! ^^^
> 
> Also, where is the Turtle Pond again?  Is it at 42, 43, 44?  I'm trying to locate it on the resort map. Thanks!


41, 42, 43, 44.  40 is between the 2 loops.


----------



## Amirah95

carlbarry said:


> 41, 42, 43, 44.  40 is between the 2 loops.



Thank you!


----------



## SusieBea

Amirah95 said:


> Thanks! ^^^
> 
> Also, where is the Turtle Pond again?  Is it at 42, 43, 44?  I'm trying to locate it on the resort map. Thanks!



Turtle Pond includes buildings 30-44.  We happen to like the village pool there.


----------



## carlbarry

SusieBea said:


> Turtle Pond includes buildings 30-44.  We happen to like the village pool there.



Those are all the buildings on Old Turtle Pond Road.  But the buildings actually around the pool are 40-44.


----------



## SusieBea

carlbarry said:


> Those are all the buildings on Old Turtle Pond Road.  But the buildings actually around the pool are 40-44.



When you make a request for Turtle Pond, those buildings are all options you may be given.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Hey everyone:

Just returned from a long vacation-BCV and OKW.  Thought I'd share some things I learned.

First, we requested an elevator room since my oldest daughter is mildly handicapped, she has braces on her legs and stairs aren't very easy for her.  Our request wasn't accepted, but the front desk worked with us to get us on the first floor.  We were in building 15 which was close to the Miller's road bus stop and close to HH.  I was happy with it.

Now for the pool situation:
We all know that Disney's pool closure is different across the board.  I think it's been in the last year and a half the changes have happened.  

During our entire week at the BCV, the quiet pool never closed.  I was very happy and encouraged to see this.

At OKW, my sister and I were at the Miller's road quiet pool one night with other families until maybe 1:30 am.  Not a problem.

The next night at the Miller's road quiet pool, a security guard came around 11:45 and asked all of us to leave.  There were maybe 3 or 4 families there.  No problem, we grabbed our towels and left.   He stood there while we all packed up.  Once in our villa, we called the front desk to learn about the quiet pool hours. 

Just last week, we were told that all quiet pools and obviously the main pool close.  But, that Turtle Pond pool is OPEN 24 HOURS.  We suggested a walkway from Miller's Road to Turtle Pond.    Apparently, security makes rounds and asks people to leave when they find people in the pools.  They don't seek them out, just check on them while they make their rounds.  Also we were told that each resort makes their own pool hours.  You can always ask for the Duty Manager to find out the pool hours at the resort you are staying at.  

So that's the latest.  Just wanted to share!


----------



## Chuck S

hmillerbarilla said:


> During our entire week at the BCV, the quiet pool never closed.  I was very happy and encouraged to see this.
> 
> At OKW, my sister and I were at the Miller's road quiet pool one night with other families until maybe 1:30 am.  Not a problem.
> 
> The next night at the Miller's road quiet pool, a security guard came around 11:45 and asked all of us to leave.  There were maybe 3 or 4 families there.  No problem, we grabbed our towels and left.   He stood there while we all packed up.  Once in our villa, we called the front desk to learn about the quiet pool hours.



All the quiet pools, including Turtle Pond, used to have signage stating they closed at 10:30 and the hot tub jets were turned off.


----------



## Amirah95

carlbarry said:


> Those are all the buildings on Old Turtle Pond Road.  But the buildings actually around the pool are 40-44.



Yep, I was looking for the buildings that surround the pool area. Thanks!



SusieBea said:


> When you make a request for Turtle Pond, those buildings are all options you may be given.



And this is good info to know when the time comes to "negotiate" at check-in. Thanks!


----------



## Amirah95

I booked my stay online...I wasn't given a choice of a category. I just booked a one bedroom for 7 nights. Does it tell me some where in my reservation online what my category is?  Or should I just take some time out to call?


----------



## chalee94

Amirah95 said:


> I booked my stay online...I wasn't given a choice of a category. I just booked a one bedroom for 7 nights. Does it tell me some where in my reservation online what my category is?  Or should I just take some time out to call?



there are only 2 booking categories: near HH and everything else.

other than that, you will be assigned a room in a certain area prior to arrival - you can make requests but nothing can be guaranteed.


----------



## Amirah95

chalee94 said:


> there are only 2 booking categories: near HH and everything else.
> 
> other than that, you will be assigned a room in a certain area prior to arrival - you can make requests but nothing can be guaranteed.



Thanks!


----------



## Amirah95

The Turtle Shack is located where?  I don't see that eatery listed on the resort map like the rest of them.  Thanks!

EDITED...it's at the Turtle Pond, right?  If so, that's a great looking pool!


----------



## bbn1122

Hi everyone, I have been haunting this thread for ideas, suggestions and questions regarding OKW?  Thank you everyone for sharing.

I am sitting in my dedicated 2 bedroom as I type this post.  We are in building 23, 2nd floor, with a great water view with fountain.  We really like the location. Wow, these villas are huge.  The only thing I miss is the 3rd bathroom I would get at BLT.  Everyone is sleeping and it is great to use the bathroom etc without waking sleeping family members.

I did not realize that due to construction at DTD there are no more boT rentals. The CM said and they probably would not be coming back.

I just walk the resort this morning it is beautiful.  It is not as big to me, as it appears on the map.   It is big, but the map made it seem like it goes for miles.

Yesterday, my family arrived we were really pooped from the early morning traveling.  My boys are older 14, 16 and 20, so there is no dragging them anywhere anymore.  And that okay.   But after a lunch at GOOdies and some down time.  We walked around by HH and they decide they wanted 
to Surrey Ride.

 Now, they last time they did the surrey the were 5, 7 and 11 at WL.  The little one fell off and hurt his leg....that what I remember!  Ok....I. Will go!

The CM at the Community Hall called it the Sorry Ride, but this guys are tall and in shape, so there really was no peddling for me.  

We had a blast....I want to apologize to anyone on the main sidewalks around 4pm yesterday....their goal was to see how fast they could go!!!!  

We ate at OLIVIA's last night....delicious ...the wait staff was great! We had a 7:20p ADR, but I called over and they took us earlier at 6:30p.  Conch fritters delicious .....Shrimp PO boy is huge, Pork chops, Shrimp and Grits and Steak were a hit. My one son order catch of the day, he liked it but maybe not the best choice for him....he ate off everyone's plates.

My older son is away at college and really only comes home for a few weeks at Christmas and the other two, you know how teenagers can be.  But by the end of the day I found myself in my king size bed with the DS-16 and DS -20 wrapping their arms around me as we watched some show on WolfMan and Dogman!!!

Thanks...Disney and DVC for giving us this time each year to reconnect!!!


----------



## Chuck S

Amirah95 said:


> The Turtle Shack is located where?  I don't see that eatery listed on the resort map like the rest of them.  Thanks!
> 
> EDITED...it's at the Turtle Pond, right?  If so, that's a great looking pool!



Yes, it is at the Turtle Pond pool.  It is designated as seasonal, but it has been open on most trips.  They do keep limited hours, and for the most part it is all prepackaged foods, AFAIK the have *not* added a grill or deep fryer for burgers or fries, and such.


----------



## carlbarry

bbn1122 said:


> I did not realize that due to construction at DTD there are no more boT rentals. The CM said and they probably would not be coming back.


The contract with the boat rental company expired several months ago and was not renewed.  Not enough people were renting the boats.


----------



## chepic

Here now....building 36.  Arrived yesterday and started vacation off right with a Turtle Crawl.  Sad about the boat rentals and weird not seeing the bridge over the pool.   But glad to be home.

Cheryl


----------



## Scrap_Vamp

chepic said:


> Here now....building 36.  Arrived yesterday and started vacation off right with a Turtle Crawl.  Sad about the boat rentals and weird not seeing the bridge over the pool.   But glad to be home.  Cheryl



My parents are in 36 . We are in 37.


----------



## Amirah95

chepic said:


> Here now....*building 36*.  Arrived yesterday and started vacation off right with a Turtle Crawl.  Sad about the boat rentals and weird not seeing the bridge over the pool.   But glad to be home.
> 
> Cheryl





Scrap_Vamp said:


> My parents are in 36 .* We are in 37*.



How many minutes walk is it from your villas to the nearest Pool? 

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Amirah95 said:


> How many minutes walk is it from your villas to the nearest Pool?



Having been in building 35 several times I can tell you that the walk would be about 2 minutes, perhaps 3 if you are slow.


----------



## Amirah95

OKW Lover said:


> Having been in building 35 several times I can tell you that the walk would be about 2 minutes, perhaps 3 if you are slow.



Thanks!


----------



## Born 2B a Princess

We're looking at renting DVC points and staying at OKW for a trip next summer.  Please forgive me if this question has already been answered...

How is the bus transportation to/from the parks?  About how long does it take to get to the parks from OKW?

Thanks!


----------



## ddccss

Born 2B a Princess said:


> We're looking at renting DVC points and staying at OKW for a trip next summer.  Please forgive me if this question has already been answered...
> 
> How is the bus transportation to/from the parks?  About how long does it take to get to the parks from OKW?
> 
> Thanks!



We are here right now. Much of the travel time depends on what buss top you are on. Once out of the resort, we are seeing about 10 minutes to Epcot and Hollywood Studios, 15 to Magic Kingdom, and around 20 to 25 to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## CLAYINCT

I am planning a trip to OKW next summer with friends, sometime around July. We will most likely be staying in a 2 bedroom. I know that as OKW is my family's home resort I can book 11 months out, but does anyone have suggestions on when would be best to book? For example, how quickly do these book, and how long do I have to plan before they are all gone? (Not going 4th of July week, sometime after that.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## carlbarry

CLAYINCT said:


> I am planning a trip to OKW next summer with friends, sometime around July. We will most likely be staying in a 2 bedroom. I know that as OKW is my family's home resort I can book 11 months out, but does anyone have suggestions on when would be best to book? For example, how quickly do these book, and how long do I have to plan before they are all gone? (Not going 4th of July week, sometime after that.) Thanks in advance!



It's always best to book at the 11 month mark.


----------



## pas130

I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for their quick and helpful responses! We left OKW this morning...we added a night so we were there 7 nights....it is an AH-mazing resort. It is my DHs favorite resort now. He is not a WDW lover like me, but he was a happy hubby.

I requested canal view, highest floor. We got ground floor golf course view. All good because the location was perfect. We were in building 28. Peninsular road. 5 minutes to HH and 2 min to bus stop...we walk slow. I was worried about the buses. We had the most efficient bus services hands down. Being the first stop coming and going helped a bundle and my kids enjoyed the bus. Watching packed monorails at the parks I knew I made a great choice. Okw is very centrally located. We only used our car on checkin day to run to Walmart. Our 2br was huge! 
The pool and slide were fun. Olivias so tasty...and I had at least 2 turtle crawls from the gurgling suitcase every night. 

My only negative was Mousekeeping. Very hit or miss. Fortunately there's a washer and vacuum so all good. Night 4,  I was upset, we returned late and in the master was a pile of dirty sheets, and none of the towels were replaced ( the dirty ones were taken). I went to the desk and explained what happened and asked to not have housekeepers the rest of the trip. Someone came with towels for us and took the dirty linens away. I know for dvc its not as much of an issue, but as we were cash reservation we were getting daily service and it was little issues daily. My DD made our beds..she loved it, and we didn't miss mousekeeping. 

Being by the course was cool for the kids who found some golfballs. I wish we spent more time enjoying the resort, and I'd be hardpressed to not book OKW next visit. 

For reference we've stayed ASMo, POP, AKL, AKV, FWC, SSR, CBR, BCV, WL, Poly, GF, and YC previously


----------



## smdms88

Hello all! I have a question. Is it really necessary to have an ADR for breakfast at Olivia's? I am a planner, but planning where I am going to eat every day is a little too much for me. My mom and I will be there for two nights in October. Thank you!


----------



## carissa1970

smdms88 said:


> Hello all! I have a question. Is it really necessary to have an ADR for breakfast at Olivia's? I am a planner, but planning where I am going to eat every day is a little too much for me. My mom and I will be there for two nights in October. Thank you!



We were there for a week July of 2013 and walked in every time, no reservation. It was never full. Not sure about other times of the year.


----------



## Nanajo1

For breakfast or even lunch I think you could walk in. Dinner is more crowded.


----------



## pas130

We ate at Olivia's breakfast and dinner. Walked in both times and were seated right away. We are a party of seven, so it says a lot


----------



## smdms88

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## jd65

Does Goos food to Go cook their own food or is it cooked at OKW and then brought out to there? Seems like a small QS restaurant compared to other resorts.


----------



## Chuck S

jd65 said:


> Does Goos food to Go cook their own food or is it cooked at OKW and then brought out to there? Seems like a small QS restaurant compared to other resorts.



Goods to Go prepares their own food.  Turtle Shack, near the Turtle pond neighborhood pool has pre-packaged foods.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

The chowder was very good is it from the restaurant ?


----------



## jd65

18 days!


----------



## TaraPA

bbn1122 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been haunting this thread for ideas, suggestions and questions regarding OKW?  Thank you everyone for sharing.
> 
> I am sitting in my dedicated 2 bedroom as I type this post.  We are in building 23, 2nd floor, with a great water view with fountain.  We really like the location. Wow, these villas are huge.  The only thing I miss is the 3rd bathroom I would get at BLT.  Everyone is sleeping and it is great to use the bathroom etc without waking sleeping family members.
> 
> I did not realize that due to construction at DTD there are no more boT rentals. The CM said and they probably would not be coming back.
> 
> I just walk the resort this morning it is beautiful.  It is not as big to me, as it appears on the map.   It is big, but the map made it seem like it goes for miles.
> 
> Yesterday, my family arrived we were really pooped from the early morning traveling.  My boys are older 14, 16 and 20, so there is no dragging them anywhere anymore.  And that okay.   But after a lunch at GOOdies and some down time.  We walked around by HH and they decide they wanted
> to Surrey Ride.
> 
> Now, they last time they did the surrey the were 5, 7 and 11 at WL.  The little one fell off and hurt his leg....that what I remember!  Ok....I. Will go!
> 
> The CM at the Community Hall called it the Sorry Ride, but this guys are tall and in shape, so there really was no peddling for me.
> 
> We had a blast....I want to apologize to anyone on the main sidewalks around 4pm yesterday....their goal was to see how fast they could go!!!!
> 
> We ate at OLIVIA's last night....delicious ...the wait staff was great! We had a 7:20p ADR, but I called over and they took us earlier at 6:30p.  Conch fritters delicious .....Shrimp PO boy is huge, Pork chops, Shrimp and Grits and Steak were a hit. My one son order catch of the day, he liked it but maybe not the best choice for him....he ate off everyone's plates.
> 
> My older son is away at college and really only comes home for a few weeks at Christmas and the other two, you know how teenagers can be.  But by the end of the day I found myself in my king size bed with the DS-16 and DS -20 wrapping their arms around me as we watched some show on WolfMan and Dogman!!!
> 
> Thanks...Disney and DVC for giving us this time each year to reconnect!!!



Thanks for the mini review.   Sounds like you're making wonderful new memories!!!


----------



## NC State Tigger

Do any of the buildings "near Hospitality House" have elevators?
If booked "Hospitality House" villa what building numbers would we be assigned?
What building should we request?  Traveling with granddaughters, 4 yrs and 
6 months.  Hate to think of lugging strollers and baby stuff up and down every day, but want to be off ground floor.


----------



## BobNed

NC State Tigger said:


> Do any of the buildings "near Hospitality House" have elevators?
> If booked "Hospitality House" villa what building numbers would we be assigned?
> What building should we request?  Traveling with granddaughters, 4 yrs and
> 6 months.  Hate to think of lugging strollers and baby stuff up and down every day, but want to be off ground floor.


Check out the first post in this thread for a great, color-coded map of OKW.  You will see the HH buildings are 11 - 14 and 23 - 26.  The buildings with elevators are 62, 63 & 64.  The elevator buildings are somewhat difficult to get because they are held back as accessible buildings for those with mobility issues.


----------



## famgel

Ive been searching for a OKW villa layout map nothing coming up for me. Just basically looking to see what size villas are set up in each building and each floor. Obviously 1 bedroom lockout will be next to studios, but possible if i cant get a Grand Villa just want to know my options. Trying to house 2 older children and their families so we would like to be all together but realistically have to be prepared to split us up. But would like to be on same floor. Probably 2, 1 bedrooms and a studio. Thank you for your anticipated help and saving me some time going page to page!!!


----------



## BobNed

famgel said:


> Ive been searching for a OKW villa layout map nothing coming up for me. Just basically looking to see what size villas are set up in each building and each floor. Obviously 1 bedroom lockout will be next to studios, but possible if i cant get a Grand Villa just want to know my options. Trying to house 2 older children and their families so we would like to be all together but realistically have to be prepared to split us up. But would like to be on same floor. Probably 2, 1 bedrooms and a studio. Thank you for your anticipated help and saving me some time going page to page!!!


I think this post will help you out:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43687775&postcount=2


----------



## famgel

BobNed said:


> I think this post will help you out:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43687775&postcount=2



Thank you so much! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## momtwoboys

Can anyone tell me if the Boat to DTD is running or not due to Construction at DTD? Looking at options to rent at OKW and the close proximity to DTD and ease to get back and forth could be a plus. Interested in a studio in the HH area. We do not use a car so wondering how the bus service is. Also for runners does anyone know if the running path is decent? This is one con to staying at AKV no where to run


----------



## bennifer

bbn1122 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been haunting this thread for ideas, suggestions and questions regarding OKW?  Thank you everyone for sharing.
> 
> I am sitting in my dedicated 2 bedroom as I type this post.  We are in building 23, 2nd floor, with a great water view with fountain.  We really like the location. Wow, these villas are huge.  The only thing I miss is the 3rd bathroom I would get at BLT.  Everyone is sleeping and it is great to use the bathroom etc without waking sleeping family members.
> 
> I did not realize that due to construction at DTD there are no more boT rentals. The CM said and they probably would not be coming back.
> 
> I just walk the resort this morning it is beautiful.  It is not as big to me, as it appears on the map.   It is big, but the map made it seem like it goes for miles.
> 
> Yesterday, my family arrived we were really pooped from the early morning traveling.  My boys are older 14, 16 and 20, so there is no dragging them anywhere anymore.  And that okay.   But after a lunch at GOOdies and some down time.  We walked around by HH and they decide they wanted
> to Surrey Ride.
> 
> Now, they last time they did the surrey the were 5, 7 and 11 at WL.  The little one fell off and hurt his leg....that what I remember!  Ok....I. Will go!
> 
> The CM at the Community Hall called it the Sorry Ride, but this guys are tall and in shape, so there really was no peddling for me.
> 
> We had a blast....I want to apologize to anyone on the main sidewalks around 4pm yesterday....their goal was to see how fast they could go!!!!
> 
> We ate at OLIVIA's last night....delicious ...the wait staff was great! We had a 7:20p ADR, but I called over and they took us earlier at 6:30p.  Conch fritters delicious .....Shrimp PO boy is huge, Pork chops, Shrimp and Grits and Steak were a hit. My one son order catch of the day, he liked it but maybe not the best choice for him....he ate off everyone's plates.
> 
> My older son is away at college and really only comes home for a few weeks at Christmas and the other two, you know how teenagers can be.  But by the end of the day I found myself in my king size bed with the DS-16 and DS -20 wrapping their arms around me as we watched some show on WolfMan and Dogman!!!
> 
> Thanks...Disney and DVC for giving us this time each year to reconnect!!!




This post made me cry and laugh!  Thank you for sharing!  It's always wonderful when your surly teenagers can turn into kids again and Disney is the only place I've found that they are truly comfortable doing it!


----------



## Chuck S

momtwoboys said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Boat to DTD is running or not due to Construction at DTD? Looking at options to rent at OKW and the close proximity to DTD and ease to get back and forth could be a plus. Interested in a studio in the HH area. We do not use a car so wondering how the bus service is. Also for runners does anyone know if the running path is decent? This is one con to staying at AKV no where to run



As far as I know, DtD construction will not suspend to boat service to/from OKW.  They have been using the Westside Dock, behind House of Blues for the DtD stop.


----------



## bbn1122

bennifer said:


> This post made me cry and laugh!  Thank you for sharing!  It's always wonderful when your surly teenagers can turn into kids again and Disney is the only place I've found that they are truly comfortable doing it!



Thanks for your sweet comment.....I am now trying to figure next years trip and who can come.

Love what DVC given our family...the opportunity to still vacation between paying for college and private HS.


----------



## momtwoboys

thank you Chuck S for that info. I was trying to figure out how easy it is to get to and from OKW and DTD. Is there also a walking path?? I have stayed at POR and POFQ before and didnt really ever get a good idea on proximity. We are thinking of switching from AKL at the 7 month mark possibly if there is anything open. Trying to get a feel for what this resort has to offer. Thanks !


----------



## Deb & Bill

momtwoboys said:


> thank you Chuck S for that info. I was trying to figure out how easy it is to get to and from OKW and DTD. Is there also a walking path?? I have stayed at POR and POFQ before and didnt really ever get a good idea on proximity. We are thinking of switching from AKL at the 7 month mark possibly if there is anything open. Trying to get a feel for what this resort has to offer. Thanks !



There is a walking path to DTD from OKW that starts near the Southpoint pool.  It is just under 1 mile long and is not lit at night.  My husband and son are runners and they like SSR and OKW best for running since they can go around OKW, down to SSR (staying off the golf course) and then over to DTD and the DTD hotels if they need to. 

The boat or bus are probably the easiest ways to get from OKW to DTD.


----------



## momtwoboys

sounds PERFECT!!!! we have stayed at AKL before and love the restaurants and the atmosphere but I am getting some flack from my DH and DS 16 that say there is no where to run there. Was thinking to try somewhere new, last year we stayed at BWV and it was nice too. I know that the standard isnt available for all 8 nights there so was looking into other options and OKW seems to be checking lots of boxes for us. Thanks!!!


----------



## jd65

momtwoboys said:


> sounds PERFECT!!!! we have stayed at AKL before and love the restaurants and the atmosphere but I am getting some flack from my DH and DS 16 that say there is no where to run there. Was thinking to try somewhere new, last year we stayed at BWV and it was nice too. I know that the standard isnt available for all 8 nights there so was looking into other options and OKW seems to be checking lots of boxes for us. Thanks!!!



Don't even scare me with that question about the boat ride! I will be at OKW for the first time ever in 9 days and part of the reason we are staying there is the boat ride. Although, I do know they have suspended boat rentals (not bike, just boat) because they didn't want people boating to DTD during construction. 

I am a runner and so is my father, so we are both looking forward to OKW. We have stayed at WL and they have an amazing wilderness trail that connects to the FW campgrounds. We love to run!


----------



## momtwoboys

Yup have 2 runners in our family and they liked running at BWV last year, and the year before thought POP/AOA was ok. Stayed at AKV 3 years ago and while it has been our favorite place for food and relaxing pool area, the running situation and the studio size has become an issue for my family. We hit the 7 month mark wed and was looking into OKW as an option


----------



## glaserjm

There are a few options for running at OKW. If you run internally through the resort you can cover a little over three miles without having to repeat anything. That's also a path connecting the resort to DTD you can access near the South Point pool.
Aside from the trail at FW that connects it to WL, it's my favorite place to run on property.
Good luck!


----------



## momtwoboys

thanks everyone for being so kind to answer my nutty questions. We watched some videos of the studios after the reno and they look really nice. Is this true in person? The BWV studios looked iffy in pics but in person they were ok. The perk there was totally location to 2 parks. The A/C controls in the room were ancient. Are they the same at OKW? We are going for 9 days and only doing 3 park days with hopping. More resort time, swimming, running and relaxing. DTD for Movies, Bowling, eating and poking around in shops. Let's see if this will be an option to book in a HH studio this wed! If not we will be at AKV which means still at Disney so either way it will work out.


----------



## SnowWhite2

Hi - we are going to stay for a few nights at OKW in Nov before our cruise and I'm really excited to stay there.  SSR is our home and fav resort so I think we'll really like OKW.  It is just DH and I and we will have a car.  What area should we request for the villa and why?  Where can you catch the boat to DD?  Anything especially fun or unique to do there?

TIA!


----------



## jd65

momtwoboys said:


> thanks everyone for being so kind to answer my nutty questions. We watched some videos of the studios after the reno and they look really nice. Is this true in person? The BWV studios looked iffy in pics but in person they were ok. The perk there was totally location to 2 parks. The A/C controls in the room were ancient. Are they the same at OKW? We are going for 9 days and only doing 3 park days with hopping. More resort time, swimming, running and relaxing. DTD for Movies, Bowling, eating and poking around in shops. Let's see if this will be an option to book in a HH studio this wed! If not we will be at AKV which means still at Disney so either way it will work out.



I believe AC units around WDW are universal and all resorts have the same age AC. 

OKW has amazing decor and landscaping but it isn't overpowering like at values, moderates or many deluxes. That's how the villas are; subtle and homey, especially OKW. 



SnowWhite2 said:


> Hi - we are going to stay for a few nights at OKW in Nov before our cruise and I'm really excited to stay there.  SSR is our home and fav resort so I think we'll really like OKW.  It is just DH and I and we will have a car.  What area should we request for the villa and why?  Where can you catch the boat to DD?  Anything especially fun or unique to do there?  TIA!



If you have a car, any area is fine. If you rather be walking distance to HH, request Penninsular Road or Millers Road. The boat to DD is at HH by the pool. OKW has lots of activities, movies under the stars, fire pits, volleyball, tennis, basketball, ping pong, a Community Hall and biking. Everyone's tastes are different though.


----------



## carlbarry

jd65 said:


> Although, I do know they have suspended boat rentals (not bike, just boat) because they didn't want people boating to DTD during construction.
> 
> !


The boar rentals are not "suspended."  Disney stated that the contract was not renewed with the company running it.  Apparently the company was not making enough money, due to too few rentals.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hello, 
Just wondered if anyone could help.

My dh and myself are hoping to book a 1 bedroom at okw at the 7 month window. 

We won't have a car - what would be the area for us to request ?


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hello,
> Just wondered if anyone could help.
> 
> My dh and myself are hoping to book a 1 bedroom at okw at the 7 month window.
> 
> We won't have a car - what would be the area for us to request ?



Not knowing exactly when that 7 month date is I can recommend building 26 which is part of HH Hospitality House area. It was perfect distance to walk/stroll to the pool -Goods To Go- Olivias - Gurgling Suitcase and the rest. Plus a bus stop just a few yards from the building without any bus noise. Enjoy your stay !


----------



## carlbarry

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> Not knowing exactly when that 7 month date is I can recommend building 26 which is part of HH Hospitality House area. It was perfect distance to walk/stroll to the pool -Goods To Go- Olivias - Gurgling Suitcase and the rest. Plus a bus stop just a few yards from the building without any bus noise. Enjoy your stay !



I happen to be in building 26 right this second!
It is a very nice area; the buildings are in a cul de sac, and thus removed from the noise on Peninsular.  And it is indeed a short walk to HH and the facilities there.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Thank you 
We r going late April 2015. 

What are the 1 bedrooms like there?


----------



## carlbarry

MrsJobba1 said:


> Thank you
> We r going late April 2015.
> 
> What are the 1 bedrooms like there?



I was upgraded to a 1 BR last December.
It is great.  It is big-945 square feet.  The living room and bedroom are separated, offering more privacy and quiet. It has a full size washer and dryer.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

carlbarry said:


> I happen to be in building 26 right this second!
> It is a very nice area; the buildings are in a cul de sac, and thus removed from the noise on Peninsular.  And it is indeed a short walk to HH and the facilities there.



Oh that's it make me JEALOUS !!  We stayed 10 days there in a 2br top floor a little over a year ago. Loved it.    Enjoy


----------



## DisneyDiana

I will be staying in a studio in November and will not have a car. We were not able to book the Near HH category. Is building 26 specifically in that area or can I still request it?


----------



## carlbarry

DisneyDiana said:


> I will be staying in a studio in November and will not have a car. We were not able to book the Near HH category. Is building 26 specifically in that area or can I still request it?



Building 26, along with the other buildings in this cul de sac-23, 24, 25-are all Hospitality House category, and thus a separate booking category, not a "request" category.


----------



## DisneyDiana

Thanks. Is there any building that would get us reasonably close that is not in the HH category?


----------



## jd65

carlbarry said:


> I was upgraded to a 1 BR last December. It is great.  It is big-945 square feet.  The living room and bedroom are separated, offering more privacy and quiet. It has a full size washer and dryer.



What are the chances of being upgraded. We have a stay there in a week and we will have a studio. Wouldn't mind a 1 BR though :3


----------



## carlbarry

jd65 said:


> What are the chances of being upgraded. We have a stay there in a week and we will have a studio. Wouldn't mind a 1 BR though :3



Upgrades are very rare.
Here is why I was upgraded:
Although I booked 11 months out, when I arrived they didn't have my room, and gave me a non-HH room.  I complained bitterly.  They offered me a 2 BR near HH, but wanted to deduct the points!  No way.
So I went to the non-HH studio.  My Magic Band got me in once, and 30 seconds later stopped working. After about an hour a "runner" came over and took care of the problem.  While she was gone, I noticed that the air conditioner near the kitchenette was leaking from the ceiling, and when the compressor stopped, a flood would cascade from the ceiling.
When she returned, I showed her that.  She said a technician had to come, that I can't be there when that happens, and that it is completely unacceptable.  She then obtained a 1 BR for my 3 night stay.  Time elapsed since arrival: about 3 hours.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

DisneyDiana said:


> Thanks. Is there any building that would get us reasonably close that is not in the HH category?



Building 27 is not a HH category . It is on main road but set back a little.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jd65 said:


> What are the chances of being upgraded. We have a stay there in a week and we will have a studio. Wouldn't mind a 1 BR though :3



Upgrades for points stays seldom happen.  Unless you are there for maybe only one night and they need the room you have to a guest with a longer stay.  Or, you are paying cash.  

Upgrades happen because the category you booked doesn't have anything left when it is time to give you a villa.  Or there is a problem in your villa, like a bad leak or no electricity or a fire or something like that. 

With timeshares you book the size and location you need and want.  Not hope and wish for something better to just appear.


----------



## jd65

Deb & Bill said:


> Upgrades for points stays seldom happen.  Unless you are there for maybe only one night and they need the room you have to a guest with a longer stay.  Or, you are paying cash.  Upgrades happen because the category you booked doesn't have anything left when it is time to give you a villa.  Or there is a problem in your villa, like a bad leak or no electricity or a fire or something like that.  With timeshares you book the size and location you need and want.  Not hope and wish for something better to just appear.



We don't own vacation club, we are paying. This is our first stay at a vacation club resort, we are arriving late at night and it is not a popular time of year to stay (next week). Apparently arriving late shouldn't affect our placement in the room we paid for (just hoping it isn't one of the last studios that happens to be run down).


----------



## carlbarry

jd65 said:


> Apparently arriving late shouldn't affect our placement in the room we paid for (just hoping it isn't one of the last studios that happens to be run down).


They don't really keep run down rooms ready for people who arrive late LOL.  Don't worry about that--and have a great time!


----------



## leholcomb

Hello all!

I will be staying at OKW for the first time in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend. I am so excited! A couple of things:

1) I rented points for a studio room. Does anyone know what buildings that might put me into or what I should request in that category? I don't care to be close to HH but would like to be near a bus stop at the end of the route. 

2) We will most likely need a cot. Are these complementary or will I have to pay per night? I may try to stuff an air mattress in our luggage if I need to. 

3) How exactly will this stay differ from a standard Disney resort stay. I know you dont get full mousekeeping every day so what is the schedule? We will be checking in on Thursday and out on a Monday. 

TIA all!


----------



## carlbarry

leholcomb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I will be staying at OKW for the first time in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend. I am so excited! A couple of things:
> 
> 3) How exactly will this stay differ from a standard Disney resort stay. I know you dont get full mousekeeping every day so what is the schedule? We will be checking in on Thursday and out on a Monday.
> 
> TIA all!



Day 4, which in your case will be Sunday, you will receive a "refresh" of towels, toilet paper, coffee, and shampoo/conditioner/soap.  I am there now, and at 8:30 am Mousekeeping dropped all that off.


----------



## Chuck S

leholcomb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I will be staying at OKW for the first time in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend. I am so excited! A couple of things:
> 
> 1) I rented points for a studio room. Does anyone know what buildings that might put me into or what I should request in that category? I don't care to be close to HH but would like to be near a bus stop at the end of the route.
> 
> 2) We will most likely need a cot. Are these complementary or will I have to pay per night? I may try to stuff an air mattress in our luggage if I need to.
> 
> 3) How exactly will this stay differ from a standard Disney resort stay. I know you dont get full mousekeeping every day so what is the schedule? We will be checking in on Thursday and out on a Monday.
> 
> TIA all!



Cots/rollaways are not provided at DVC resorts, you'd need to provide your own air mattress, as long as you don't go over the room occupancy or 4 plus a child under 3 years of age.  Studios are designed to sleep 4 in 2 queen beds, plus a child under the age of 3 in a pac'n'play. 

Your basic difference from a cash stay at a Disney resort is the housekeeping.

At OKW, a studio is pretty much a studio.  All buildings have studios, usually located on the ends of the buildings.  The few "U" shaped buildings also have studios where the crossbar of the "U" meets the vertical bars of the "U."  I personally would have the owner you're renting from request a room near the Turtle Pond bus stop.  It is not the last stop of the route, but is, IMO, a stop that rarely sees full buses and is the 3rd stop of 5 within the resort.  AS far as booking categories, there are only two, near HH (bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26), and the rest of the resort.  No "View" booking categories, but views will vary from golf, water or wooded, depending upon location.

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Deb & Bill

leholcomb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I will be staying at OKW for the first time in February for the Princess Half Marathon weekend. I am so excited! A couple of things:
> 
> 1) I rented points for a studio room. Does anyone know what buildings that might put me into or what I should request in that category? I don't care to be close to HH but would like to be near a bus stop at the end of the route.
> 
> 2) We will most likely need a cot. Are these complementary or will I have to pay per night? I may try to stuff an air mattress in our luggage if I need to.
> 
> 3) How exactly will this stay differ from a standard Disney resort stay. I know you dont get full mousekeeping every day so what is the schedule? We will be checking in on Thursday and out on a Monday.
> 
> TIA all!


One more thing to add to Chuck's comments.  When you return from a race on a bus, the bus only stops at the Hospitality House.  So you'll need to walk back to your resort villa or hop the Internal bus from HH to your area.  The race buses also do not go through the resort for pick up.  They only stop at the HH. 

If you didn't book the HHarea villas, you'll be any other place in the resort.  HHarea villas include Bldg 11-14 and 23-26.  Bldg 11-14 are right next to the HH and 23-26 are right across the bridge from the main pool.

You'll get your towels replaced and trash removed on Sunday for a Thursday check in, checking out on Monday.  If you need additional towels (more than four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths), you can purchase an extra towel pack from Housekeeping for $6.  You won't get your bed made or sheets changed. Just trash and towels.  And bring extra shampoo, conditioner and shower gel if you use them.  You'll only get one tiny bottle of each for the first four days of your trip and then more on Sunday with trash and towel service.  You can purchase more from housekeeping if you need those, too. 

Timeshares are way different from hotels. 

And, like Chuck already said, DVC does not provide cots, rollaways or temporary bedding.  You'll get two queen sized beds and that is it.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Chuck S said:


> Cots/rollaways are not provided at DVC resorts, you'd need to provide your own air mattress, as long as you don't go over the room occupancy or 4 plus a child under 3 years of age.  Studios are designed to sleep 4 in 2 queen beds, plus a child under the age of 3 in a pac'n'play.
> 
> Your basic difference from a cash stay at a Disney resort is the housekeeping.
> 
> At OKW, a studio is pretty much a studio.  All buildings have studios, usually located on the ends of the buildings.  The few "U" shaped buildings also have studios where the crossbar of the "U" meets the vertical bars of the "U."  I personally would have the owner you're renting from request a room near the Turtle Pond bus stop.  It is not the last stop of the route, but is, IMO, a stop that rarely sees full buses and is the 3rd stop of 5 within the resort.  AS far as booking categories, there are only two, near HH (bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26), and the rest of the resort.  No "View" booking categories, but views will vary from golf, water or wooded, depending upon location.
> 
> Enjoy your stay.



I totally agree with requesting turtle pond area. We stayed there in 2011, and LOVED IT!!!


----------



## jd65

Anything going on for Halloween at OKW? I saw online they did trick or treating, crafts, games and more in the past. Is this still going on?


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hello ,
I posted a few months asking some questions about the studio which we had booked at OKW for our month long trip next August(1 week on I-Drive and 3 weeks at OKW).But today I have upgraded to a 1 bed  (as a surprise to my husband and our 2 girls).
I have a few questions again now,,,,
Am I right in thinking that being as though we are not DVC,our room will get daily maid service?.

Having read other posts a while ago about some people find the sofa bed a little uncomfy as the matress is thin,can u get a mattress topper?(I don't know what you call them-it's like a little padded quilt type thingy that sits on top of the mattress   lol)

Do we get free boxes of soap powder for the washing machine?.Or can/do we buy them in the shop?.

Being as though we will be using the sofa bed and chair bed,is this something we have to put away ourselves every morning,or does the maid do this for us?(I know that sounds lazy and it isn't meant to,i'm just thinking if we are running late and don't have time to do it,will the maid come in and think 'lazy wotsits' ),or is is something they do anyway?.

Thanks in advance.x.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Snowy-girls said:


> Hello ,
> I posted a few months asking some questions about the studio which we had booked at OKW for our month long trip next August(1 week on I-Drive and 3 weeks at OKW).But today I have upgraded to a 1 bed  (as a surprise to my husband and our 2 girls).
> I have a few questions again now,,,,
> Am I right in thinking that being as though we are not DVC,our room will get daily maid service?.
> 
> Having read other posts a while ago about some people find the sofa bed a little uncomfy as the matress is thin,can u get a mattress topper?(I don't know what you call them-it's like a little padded quilt type thingy that sits on top of the mattress   lol)
> 
> Do we get free boxes of soap powder for the washing machine?.Or can/do we buy them in the shop?.
> 
> Being as though we will be using the sofa bed and chair bed,is this something we have to put away ourselves every morning,or does the maid do this for us?(I know that sounds lazy and it isn't meant to,i'm just thinking if we are running late and don't have time to do it,will the maid come in and think 'lazy wotsits' ),or is is something they do anyway?.
> 
> Thanks in advance.x.



If your reservation was booked through DVC, it will be treated as a DVC reservation.  If you booked through a travel agent or directly through Disney Reservation Center for cash, you will get daily housekeeping.  They will leave one single use box of Tide or All every day they come to the room. 

Yeah, of course they will think you are lazy.  NOT.  They will make it up and probably leave it open rather than closing it up.  And I don't think they provide any mattress toppers any more.  I may be wrong though.  If your girls aren't huge, they should be fine.  My son and his friends have slept on the sleeper sofa or sleeper chair several times and haven't had any problem. 

Enjoy your three weeks at OKW.  I envy you.  The longest we've stayed at OKW is about 13 nights and we love it there.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Deb & Bill said:


> If your reservation was booked through DVC, it will be treated as a DVC reservation.  If you booked through a travel agent or directly through Disney Reservation Center for cash, you will get daily housekeeping.  They will leave one single use box of Tide or All every day they come to the room.
> 
> Yeah, of course they will think you are lazy.  NOT.  They will make it up and probably leave it open rather than closing it up.  And I don't think they provide any mattress toppers any more.  I may be wrong though.  If your girls aren't huge, they should be fine.  My son and his friends have slept on the sleeper sofa or sleeper chair several times and haven't had any problem.
> 
> Enjoy your three weeks at OKW.  I envy you.  The longest we've stayed at OKW is about 13 nights and we love it there.



Reservation booked direct with WDTC-UK for cash.

I don't intend to leave the sofa and chair beds down in the mornings,but the mornings we hit the parks for EMH I may do,if were running late,being as though I now know we wont get talked about .
My girls will be 14 and 10 when we go,Chloe(13)is average teen girl in her build,and Emily(9)is a dinky girl.I have seen pictures of them made up and Emily will be fine on the chair,just a little worried that the mattress on the sofa bed looked pretty thin,wouldnt want springs sticking in her for 3 weeks.
But by the sound of it,it looks worse than it is then.

As you can tell by my questions,it's our first stay at OKW,and were all very excited to be staying here .I'm not going to tell my husband or the girls about upgrading to a 1 bed,i will let the 3 of them go in first and see for themselves.Just need to try and get an idea of where to request now.

Thank you for answering my questions.x.


----------



## knowHim99

Our family will be staying at OKW Dec 4-13. We reserved a studio and can do online check-in on Oct 5. Our kids are 10 & 12 and we have been to Disney World 3 times before. Any recommendations for building request? Not near Hospitality House. We hope for a upper level room and by looking at the map was thinking maybe building 32 or 33? Close to bus stop and not too far from HH and pool, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bbn1122

Snowy-girls said:


> Reservation booked direct with WDTC-UK for cash.
> 
> I don't intend to leave the sofa and chair beds down in the mornings,but the mornings we hit the parks for EMH I may do,if were running late,being as though I now know we wont get talked about .
> My girls will be 14 and 10 when we go,Chloe(13)is average teen girl in her build,and Emily(9)is a dinky girl.I have seen pictures of them made up and Emily will be fine on the chair,just a little worried that the mattress on the sofa bed looked pretty thin,wouldnt want springs sticking in her for 3 weeks.
> But by the sound of it,it looks worse than it is then.
> 
> As you can tell by my questions,it's our first stay at OKW,and were all very excited to be staying here .I'm not going to tell my husband or the girls about upgrading to a 1 bed,i will let the 3 of them go in first and see for themselves.Just need to try and get an idea of where to request now.
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions.x.



Hi....

We just stayed at  OKW for this time this past August.  The sofa and chair beds mattresses have no springs they are more like thick foam.

My 6'6" or 198cm son sleeper in the sofa bed, he loves it, but he is very skinny.  and my 6' or 183cm son took over the sofa bed.  No problems with the beds.

We really enjoyed OKW, very different from our stays at BLT near the parks.  This trip,was prior to VB and a cruise so we were only there a couple of nights.  We love the closeness to DTD.   We ate Olivia's, it was very good.  We all liked the CS Goodes, good choices.

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Chuck S

knowHim99 said:


> Our family will be staying at OKW Dec 4-13. We reserved a studio and can do online check-in on Oct 5. Our kids are 10 & 12 and we have been to Disney World 3 times before. Any recommendations for building request? Not near Hospitality House. We hope for a upper level room and by looking at the map was thinking maybe building 32 or 33? Close to bus stop and not too far from HH and pool, any thoughts would be appreciated.



buildings 31 to 33 and bldg 35 are my favorites.  Great location, close to bus stop, not too far from the Turtle Pond pool area.


----------



## Snowy-girls

bbn1122 said:


> Hi....
> 
> We just stayed at  OKW for this time this past August.  The sofa and chair beds mattresses have no springs they are more like thick foam.
> 
> My 6'6" or 198cm son sleeper in the sofa bed, he loves it, but he is very skinny.  and my 6' or 183cm son took over the sofa bed.  No problems with the beds.
> 
> We really enjoyed OKW, very different from our stays at BLT near the parks.  This trip,was prior to VB and a cruise so we were only there a couple of nights.  We love the closeness to DTD.   We ate Olivia's, it was very good.  We all liked the CS Goodes, good choices.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip.


Hello 
Thank you for your advice ,that really helps,i am sure our girls will be fine now on the sofa and chair bed.

We will be making 3 reservations for Olivia's,the food sounds lovely and it looks really appetising from the pictures I have seen from peoples trip reports.I notice a lot of people mention the conch fritters,what are they,what would you say they taste like?.

Will there be instructions on how to use the washer and dryers?

Michelle.x.


----------



## Nanajo1

Remember DTD is only a boat ride away. There are many great dining options at DTD.


----------



## jd65

3 days till I'm enjoying the Gingerbread architecture of the Conch Republic right in Central Florida!


----------



## Kathymford

Hi everyone! I am about to do online check in and was surprised to find so many different options for room requests. We are in a standard 1 bedroom, but was hoping to be as close to HH as possible. Am I right in thinking if I choose "close to elevators" that we are somewhat more likely to get bldgs 62-64?

What area should I choose if I'm looking to get close to HH? TIA!


----------



## jd65

Kathymford said:


> Hi everyone! I am about to do online check in and was surprised to find so many different options for room requests. We are in a standard 1 bedroom, but was hoping to be as close to HH as possible. Am I right in thinking if I choose "close to elevators" that we are somewhat more likely to get bldgs 62-64?  What area should I choose if I'm looking to get close to HH? TIA!



That's what we did. In 3 days we will find out if it worked! 

Otherwise, I would choose Penninsular Road/Millers Road.


----------



## Chuck S

Think the online check-in options are generic for all resorts.   I doubt "Close To Elevators" will be considered at OKW, since only 3 buildings have elevators, and it may increase your chances for a handicap first floor unit because the room assigner may think you need to be close to an elevator for ambulatory problems.


----------



## bbn1122

Snowy-girls said:


> Hello
> Thank you for your advice ,that really helps,i am sure our girls will be fine now on the sofa and chair bed.
> 
> We will be making 3 reservations for Olivia's,the food sounds lovely and it looks really appetising from the pictures I have seen from peoples trip reports.I notice a lot of people mention the conch fritters,what are they,what would you say they taste like?.
> 
> Will there be instructions on how to use the washer and dryers?
> 
> Michelle.x.



The washer and dryers are very simple.   I did use them. 

Also we had the conch fritters they were very good and DH had the conch chowder.


----------



## Kathymford

jd65 said:


> That's what we did. In 3 days we will find out if it worked!
> 
> Otherwise, I would choose Penninsular Road/Millers Road.



Oooh. Can you let me know what you get?


----------



## jd65

Kathymford said:


> Oooh. Can you let me know what you get?



Yes! Tomorrow night!


----------



## E&As Mom

and if it ever allows again, I would stay here in a heartbeat! Quick background on our situation... this was a celebration vacation for myself, my 2 sisters, and my parents for my oldest sister beating cancer. My sisters and I left our husbands and kids behind.  We booked a 1 bedroom for our 6 day/5 night trip and had requested building 56 if at all possible.

I cannot say enough how beautiful the resort is! We were lucky to get a room in Building 56 as requested (ground floor, room 5611). We were super close to one of the quiet pools and the South Point bus stop (2nd stop of the bus route, both going to and coming from the parks). We never waited longer than 10 minutes or so for a bus, and it really didn't take as long as I thought it would to complete the pick ups and then leave the resort. The room was super spacious, plenty of room for 5 adults. We did not use the pull out chair; we did use the pull out sleeper sofa and it was very comfortable! We also brought along a queen sized air mattress and had no trouble fitting it in the main room. The split bathroom was great, as it allowed 4 women and 1 man to get ready in the mornings without stepping all over each other.  Having a full fridge was great to help keep bottles of water cold, as well as a few other groceries, however we didn't really need the full use of the kitchen since we had the dining plan. We didn't get to enjoy the boat ride to DTD, as our 1 night scheduled there it was raining pretty good. 

The only thing that stood out as a little frustrating was that we didn't get the text to tell us when our room was ready, and the person my sister spoke with on the phone when trying to find out if our room was ready (this was around 4:30 p.m. or so) certainly was NOT feeling the Disney magic that day. But... I suppose we all have bad days. 

I was able to book a bounce back offer for free dining for next September. We are going to try a new resort (Yacht Club), but I would absolutely not hesitate to recommend OKW to anyone.


----------



## MrsNuke

E&As Mom said:


> and if it ever allows again, I would stay here in a heartbeat! Quick background on our situation... this was a celebration vacation for myself, my 2 sisters, and my parents for my oldest sister beating cancer. My sisters and I left our husbands and kids behind.  We booked a 1 bedroom for our 6 day/5 night trip and had requested building 56 if at all possible.
> 
> I cannot say enough how beautiful the resort is! We were lucky to get a room in Building 56 as requested (ground floor, room 5611). We were super close to one of the quiet pools and the South Point bus stop (2nd stop of the bus route, both going to and coming from the parks). We never waited longer than 10 minutes or so for a bus, and it really didn't take as long as I thought it would to complete the pick ups and then leave the resort. The room was super spacious, plenty of room for 5 adults. We did not use the pull out chair; we did use the pull out sleeper sofa and it was very comfortable! We also brought along a queen sized air mattress and had no trouble fitting it in the main room. The split bathroom was great, as it allowed 4 women and 1 man to get ready in the mornings without stepping all over each other.  Having a full fridge was great to help keep bottles of water cold, as well as a few other groceries, however we didn't really need the full use of the kitchen since we had the dining plan. We didn't get to enjoy the boat ride to DTD, as our 1 night scheduled there it was raining pretty good.
> 
> The only thing that stood out as a little frustrating was that we didn't get the text to tell us when our room was ready, and the person my sister spoke with on the phone when trying to find out if our room was ready (this was around 4:30 p.m. or so) certainly was NOT feeling the Disney magic that day. But... I suppose we all have bad days.
> 
> I was able to book a bounce back offer for free dining for next September. We are going to try a new resort (Yacht Club), but I would absolutely not hesitate to recommend OKW to anyone.



So glad you enjoyed it!  Our group of 14 stayed there for the first time last October...in building 56!  LOVE IT.  The pool/laundry/bus stop convenience was heaven!  Headed back there in a week with just three other adults for F&W...and I can't wait!


----------



## jdmccon7

Mousekeeping didn't give you any hassle on the air mattress?  We thought about using one on top of the pull out couch but heard it was a no-no.  You make me want to try it.  Does anyone have the Disney policy on air mattresses? TIA


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nanajo1 said:


> Remember DTD is only a boat ride away. There are many great dining options at DTD.



Hello 
How long does the boat take to DTD?.
Michelle.x.


bbn1122 said:


> The washer and dryers are very simple.   I did use them.
> 
> Also we had the conch fritters they were very good and DH had the conch chowder.


Thank you .
What are conch fritters,what do they taste like?.
Michelle.x.

Also i'm finding the bathrooms in the 1 bed units confusing.In the master bathroom that contains the Jacuzzi bath and sink,is the toilet in there as well?.Is there a shower in another room?.Is there a 2nd sink?.I'm looking at pictures and just can't work it out.
Thanks.
Michelle.x.


----------



## HM2012Butler

What's everyone's favorite building to stay in?!


----------



## Chuck S

Snowy-girls said:


> Hello
> How long does the boat take to DTD?.
> Michelle.x.
> 
> Thank you .
> What are conch fritters,what do they taste like?.
> Michelle.x.



A ball of deep fried batter with conch and seasonings, a bit too spicy for me, but vary popular with most people



> Also i'm finding the bathrooms in the 1 bed units confusing.In the master bathroom that contains the Jacuzzi bath and sink,is the toilet in there as well?.Is there a shower in another room?.Is there a 2nd sink?.I'm looking at pictures and just can't work it out.
> Thanks.
> Michelle.x.



The Jacuzzi and a sink are in one room, the shower, commode and a sink in another room.  In buildings 11 to 29, the only access to the restrooms are through the master bedroom.  In buildings 30 and higher, there is also access to the restroom through the laundry room. There was a slight design change during construction as OKW was built and opened in phases.


----------



## E&As Mom

jdmccon7 said:


> Mousekeeping didn't give you any hassle on the air mattress?  We thought about using one on top of the pull out couch but heard it was a no-no.  You make me want to try it.  Does anyone have the Disney policy on air mattresses? TIA



I don't know about any particular policy... we actually didn't put the air mattress on the pull out. We used one as another bed (we had a total of 5 adults in the room... 2 in the bedroom, 2 on the pull out couch, and 1 on an air mattress) and we set it up in the living room area. Mousekeeping even made up the sheets/bed  every day for the air mattress. The pull out couch was surprisingly comfortable, so you may not even need an air mattress to put on top of it.


----------



## jdmccon7

Maybe it isn't a policy but I thought I read it somewhere.  I must have been mistaken because when I search these boards, many, many people use air mattresses.  It sure will make it more comfortable.  Thanks for pointing me that way.  Now I am really excited because I know I will sleep better.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Chuck S said:


> A ball of deep fried batter with conch and seasonings, a bit too spicy for me, but vary popular with most people
> 
> 
> 
> The Jacuzzi and a sink are in one room, the shower, commode and a sink in another room.  In buildings 11 to 29, the only access to the restrooms are through the master bedroom.  In buildings 30 and higher, there is also access to the restroom through the laundry room. There was a slight design change during construction as OKW was built and opened in phases.



Ok I just looked up conch,because im still not understanding what 'it' was  or was like.Im not sure if I want to try them now.

Thanks for explaining about the bathroom situation,I may request a 2nd entrance to the bathroom in my requests-are you allowed to do that?.

Michelle.x.


----------



## Chuck S

Snowy-girls said:


> Ok I just looked up conch,because im still not understanding what 'it' was  or was like.Im not sure if I want to try them now.
> 
> Thanks for explaining about the bathroom situation,I may request a 2nd entrance to the bathroom in my requests-are you allowed to do that?.
> 
> Michelle.x.



Yes, or request bldgs 30 and higher.

While conch isn't on my list of preferred foods, it is quite popular on the real island of Key West.


----------



## Sleepy425

Hi everyone!  We are closing on our OKW contract in November, so I have been stalking this thread!  Lots of great info. 
Anyone travel often in May?  Is it wishful thinking to be hoping we can book a 2Br the first week of May if we don't get our points til the end of November?  

We stayed at OKW on rented points in Dec  2012 and LOVED it. We had a studio in building 56 I believe (last turnoff on the left, then the last building on the right). We loved this location, hoping to get it again in May. It will be my husband and I, our 4 kids (4 , 2, 1 and 1 at time of travel) plus my parents. Booking a lockoff is an option, right?  So we don't have to just cross our fingers for the next 8 months?  It would make the trip much better if we could stick my parents in the studio portion rather than sharing too much with them.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

Sleepy425 said:


> Hi everyone!  We are closing on our OKW contract in November, so I have been stalking this thread!  Lots of great info.
> Anyone travel often in May?  Is it wishful thinking to be hoping we can book a 2Br the first week of May if we don't get our points til the end of November?
> 
> We stayed at OKW on rented points in Dec  2012 and LOVED it. We had a studio in building 56 I believe (last turnoff on the left, then the last building on the right). We loved this location, hoping to get it again in May. It will be my husband and I, our 4 kids (4 , 2, 1 and 1 at time of travel) plus my parents. Booking a lockoff is an option, right?  So we don't have to just cross our fingers for the next 8 months?  It would make the trip much better if we could stick my parents in the studio portion rather than sharing too much with them.



First year we got our points was end of October and we were able to book 8 nights at a 2br OKW HH area that included Memorial weekend !  Yeah I think you have a great shot at it . Fingers crossed just in case. Welcome Home


----------



## Sleepy425

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> First year we got our points was end of October and we were able to book 8 nights at a 2br OKW HH area that included Memorial weekend !  Yeah I think you have a great shot at it . Fingers crossed just in case. Welcome Home


Thanks for sharing your experience. And the Welcome Home - my husband and I were just saying how awesome it will be to hear that for the first time in May!!!!


----------



## knowHim99

First timers at OKW in Dec. Regarding the grocery order form for Old Key West, do they offer all the same items at Conch Flats store or only if you order ahead of time? Trying to figure out if it easier to order ahead or just walk over to the store? We will be there for 10 days in a studio (no kitchen) and will be bringing some food items with. Will need some mainly breakfast items, butter, milk, doughnuts etc....
thanks



Caribbean Beach 2009, Polynesian 2009, Port Orleans Riverside 2011, Grand Californian 2012/13/14, Aulani 2013


----------



## DvcDoc

Based on what you say you are looking for, they are all available at Conch Flats. Have a great trip!


----------



## jd65

knowHim99 said:


> First timers at OKW in Dec. Regarding the grocery order form for Old Key West, do they offer all the same items at Conch Flats store or only if you order ahead of time? Trying to figure out if it easier to order ahead or just walk over to the store? We will be there for 10 days in a studio (no kitchen) and will be bringing some food items with. Will need some mainly breakfast items, butter, milk, doughnuts etc.... thanks  Caribbean Beach 2009, Polynesian 2009, Port Orleans Riverside 2011, Grand Californian 2012/13/14, Aulani 2013



We are at OKW right now. Was in the general store looking at food earlier; they have what you said but it is so expensive and more effective to get groceries delivered from Garden Grocer or WeGo (which is what we use). They really do a great job of filling your order and they shop at whatever store you want them to. Don't limit your selves to whatever is in Conch Flats, because there isn't much (General Store is small, Good's food to Go closes by 10, Olivia's also closes early). You also have DTD a boat ride or quick bus ride away.


----------



## Dee77

So happy that we got a GV for next August but we were not able to get HH. Can the OKW pros tell us what buildings or areas would be good for us to request? It will be my DH, DD(8) and I and friends of ours on their first trip, the girls are going to be 5 and 7 and their Mom.. TIA


----------



## Travellerman

First time staying at OKW (been a couple times for dinner, but first time staying)  Just been on online check in and was looking at the room request section.  There doesn't seem to be anything that says water view in particular, just the different buildings.  Is that something I'll have to do when I get there?  I did mark ground floor cause of someone having an arthritis problem, but we'd love a water view.  Are these hard to get?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dee77 said:


> So happy that we got a GV for next August but we were not able to get HH. Can the OKW pros tell us what buildings or areas would be good for us to request? It will be my DH, DD(8) and I and friends of ours on their first trip, the girls are going to be 5 and 7 and their Mom.. TIA



We liked Bldg 15.  It is right next to the tee box so you can sit on the porch and watch the golfers.  It is about halfway between the Millers Road bus stop and the Hospitality House bus stop.  So if you see the bus heading to Millers Road you can walk over to HH to catch it there.  Across the street and a little way down past the bus stop is the Millers Road pool.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Travellerman said:


> First time staying at OKW (been a couple times for dinner, but first time staying)  Just been on online check in and was looking at the room request section.  There doesn't seem to be anything that says water view in particular, just the different buildings.  Is that something I'll have to do when I get there?  I did mark ground floor cause of someone having an arthritis problem, but we'd love a water view.  Are these hard to get?



Since the golf course winds it's way through the resort, you can get lots of water views.  But there are only a few buildings with views of the canal.


----------



## LONES

This seems to be the place to go for information on OKW!  I've tried searching, but can't come up with an answer to my question.

Is there any type of blueprint anywhere telling what room types are available in what buildings.  I'm specifically looking at 2BR villas.  I'm just trying to see if I can figure out if I can narrow down our possibilities of where we would get assigned.  We are looking for somewhere to stay with my parents, and are they both have mobility issues.  They would not necessarily need handicapped accessible features in the room... but they cannot do stairs.  I know at Disney, everything is "just a request".  I really can't take the risk of being on 2nd floor.

If we put on our reservation that we have a scooter... would that guarantee first floor?  

Thanks,


----------



## OKW Lover

Noting the use of a scooter on your reservation will guarantee either a 1st floor unit or a unit in the three buildings that do have an elevator.  

Just for general info; each building as an assortment of studio, 1BR and 2BR units.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

LONES said:


> This seems to be the place to go for information on OKW!  I've tried searching, but can't come up with an answer to my question.
> 
> Is there any type of blueprint anywhere telling what room types are available in what buildings.  I'm specifically looking at 2BR villas.  I'm just trying to see if I can figure out if I can narrow down our possibilities of where we would get assigned.  We are looking for somewhere to stay with my parents, and are they both have mobility issues.  They would not necessarily need handicapped accessible features in the room... but they cannot do stairs.  I know at Disney, everything is "just a request".  I really can't take the risk of being on 2nd floor.
> 
> If we put on our reservation that we have a scooter... would that guarantee first floor?
> 
> Thanks,



Type in search ....OKW building configuration summary .......everything you want to know about each building


----------



## Mickeygolf

LONES said:


> Is there any type of blueprint anywhere telling what room types are available in what buildings.  I'm specifically looking at 2BR villas.



This is the thread you are looking for: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1251562

It's the most comprehensive list you'll find anywhere.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I'm replying in order to bookmark and read all of it when I'm not at work. Great topic!


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

Hi!  I'm not sure if this is a silly question but I will ask anyway!  I just want to ease my mind!  We will be visiting in April for our 5th trip..but first at OKWand have requested an accessible room with roll in shower.  WHen speaking to the CM when I booked, she suggested a room in the Miller Rd area (?).  However, I noticed these buildings do not have elevators.  Will the accessible room then be on the ground level?  We can not take 2 special needs strollers (with two 7 yr olds in them!), up any flight of stairs.  

thanks!  we are really looking forward to a change from SSR and AK!


----------



## Nanajo1

I would ask for the  Hospitality House area or buildings 27 to 29. It is a short walk to the main pool and food options. The Peninsular Rd bus stop is right there and it is the first stop. Enjoy!


----------



## Chuck S

MaggieMollyMom said:


> Hi!  I'm not sure if this is a silly question but I will ask anyway!  I just want to ease my mind!  We will be visiting in April for our 5th trip..but first at OKW…and have requested an accessible room with roll in shower.  WHen speaking to the CM when I booked, she suggested a room in the Miller Rd area (?).  However, I noticed these buildings do not have elevators.  Will the accessible room then be on the ground level?  We can not take 2 special needs strollers (with two 7 yr olds in them!), up any flight of stairs.
> 
> thanks!  we are really looking forward to a change from SSR and AK!



All of the accessible rooms, except in bldgs 62 to 64, are on the ground floor. Bldgs 62 to 64 have elevators.


----------



## Kathymford

Are there running trails at the resort? We are sadly untrained for our races for W&D and though maybe should run a little during the week.


----------



## BobNed

Kathymford said:


> Are there running trails at the resort? We are sadly untrained for our races for W&D and though maybe should run a little during the week.


Yes there are.  Take a look at the OKW map in the first post in this thread.  There is also a trail that goes all the way to SSR and on to Downtown Disney.  That trail is not accessible at night since it isn't lighted.


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

Chuck S said:


> All of the accessible rooms, except in bldgs 62 to 64, are on the ground floor. Bldgs 62 to 64 have elevators.



Thank you!


----------



## MulanMom

OKW Lover said:


> Noting the use of a scooter on your reservation will guarantee either a 1st floor unit or a unit in the three buildings that do have an elevator.
> 
> Just for general info; each building as an assortment of studio, 1BR and 2BR units.



Unless a new policy was implemented in the last 5-6 years, this was not our experience.  We were assigned a 2nd floor room and told there were none available on the 1st floor and had to put in for a room change the next day.  The experience was so negative (on top of other past experiences), it was the last time we stayed at OKW and kept us away from WDW for 3 years.  OKW is our home resort and we have an upcoming Xmas trip trying OKW again.   I gotta say, we're very nervous.   If I recall correctly from that time, the only way you can guarantee a first floor is if you book as handicapped...meaning assigned into a handicapped room.  It's been a few years, and possibly that policy has changed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nanajo1 said:


> I would ask for the  Hospitality House area or buildings 27 to 29. It is a short walk to the main pool and food options. The Peninsular Rd bus stop is right there and it is the first stop. Enjoy!



HH area is a booking category and cannot be requested.  



MaggieMollyMom said:


> Hi!  I'm not sure if this is a silly question but I will ask anyway!  I just want to ease my mind!  We will be visiting in April for our 5th trip..but first at OKWand have requested an accessible room with roll in shower.  WHen speaking to the CM when I booked, she suggested a room in the Miller Rd area (?).  However, I noticed these buildings do not have elevators.  Will the accessible room then be on the ground level?  We can not take 2 special needs strollers (with two 7 yr olds in them!), up any flight of stairs.
> 
> thanks!  we are really looking forward to a change from SSR and AK!



Just make sure you request first floor or elevator building for medical needs.  And be specific with the roll-in shower.   Bldg 62, 63 and 64 (elevator buildings) are on Millers Road.  But the rest of the buildings on Millers Road do not have elevators.

Just make your requests by telephone or e-mail to MS.  Don't make a request with online check in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Deb & Bill said:


> Just make sure you request first floor or elevator building for medical needs.  And be specific with the roll-in shower.   Bldg 62, 63 and 64 (elevator buildings) are on Millers Road.  But the rest of the buildings on Millers Road do not have elevators.
> 
> Just make your requests by telephone or e-mail to MS.  Don't make a request with online check in.



Since they reserved an accessible room with a roll in shower that won't be a request - it's blocked for them.


----------



## Dork42775

OK. After skimming through some of these pages i think i have a little info. I used my RCI timeshare points for a 1 br for my wife and myself in about 3 weeks. My inlaws, bil,and nephew are staying offsite and my fil just had hip replacement surgery a month ago but they will visit. So i apologize to keep asking the same questions but here we go....

1. My wife and i dont really care about the pools(maybe a hot tub a time or two) but what really is important is location for quick, easy, and open seating for the buses. I am assuming Peninsular Rd is the 1st stop, South Pointe Rd 2nd stop, and Old Turtle Pond Rd 3rd? Does that mean the buses will be completely empty or just mostly empty?

2. We would also like to be close to the boat for trips to downtown disney. Which works best with the buses and the boat? Also how long does it take the boat to get there and how late does it run?

3. Is a first floor easy to request due to my fil's hip?

4. My inlaws plan to drive in some of the time and maybe take the buses with us while leaving their car there for the day. My bil and nephew are technically booked in our room so they should be linked for parking also i would think. That being said do they ask for any resort pass or anything to board the bus? I can't remember.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Dork42775 said:


> OK. After skimming through some of these pages i think i have a little info. I used my RCI timeshare points for a 1 br for my wife and myself in about 3 weeks. My inlaws, bil,and nephew are staying offsite and my fil just had hip replacement surgery a month ago but they will visit. So i apologize to keep asking the same questions but here we go....
> 
> 1. My wife and i dont really care about the pools(maybe a hot tub a time or two) but what really is important is location for quick, easy, and open seating for the buses. I am assuming Peninsular Rd is the 1st stop, South Pointe Rd 2nd stop, and Old Turtle Pond Rd 3rd? Does that mean the buses will be completely empty or just mostly empty?
> 
> 2. We would also like to be close to the boat for trips to downtown disney. Which works best with the buses and the boat? Also how long does it take the boat to get there and how late does it run?
> 
> 3. Is a first floor easy to request due to my fil's hip?
> 
> 4. My inlaws plan to drive in some of the time and maybe take the buses with us while leaving their car there for the day. My bil and nephew are technically booked in our room so they should be linked for parking also i would think. That being said do they ask for any resort pass or anything to board the bus? I can't remember.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I would send an email 5 days before your stay and request the building closest to Hospitality House.  2 of those rooms are a special booking but at least 2 of them are saved for people with medical needs.  I would also request 1st. floor for the same reason.  At check in go over your request again.  You don't need to show anything to board the bus.  The 1 bedroom is huge and will be enough room if the 2 people booked in the room decide to stay with you.


----------



## MOM POPPINS




----------



## Nanajo1

We checked in Oct 15th. The bus route changed three times. At first it was Peninsular Rd,Southpoint,Turtle cove,Miiler'sRoad then Hospitality House. Then it changed to Hospitality House both entering and leaving,Miller's,Peninsular Rd,Southpoint ,Turtle Cove. Just before we left on the the 24th it changed back to the original. We never had a problem with crowded busses.


----------



## jdmccon7

Dork42775 said:


> 4. My inlaws plan to drive in some of the time and maybe take the buses with us while leaving their car there for the day. My bil and nephew are technically booked in our room so they should be linked for parking also i would think. That being said do they ask for any resort pass or anything to board the bus? I can't remember.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



When I inquired with OKW about parking, I was told my family member staying at another on-property resort could NOT leave their car in the front of our OKW unit for the day.  They would not give us a temp pass either.  I don't know how many parking passes per unit OKW allows.  Just thought I would mention to potentially save you some grief over a towed car.


----------



## OKW Lover

jdmccon7 said:


> When I inquired with OKW about parking, I was told my family member staying at another on-property resort could NOT leave their car in the front of our OKW unit for the day.  They would not give us a temp pass either.  I don't know how many parking passes per unit OKW allows.  Just thought I would mention to potentially save you some grief over a towed car.



We've found all the Disney resorts (not just OKW) very accommodating if you have more than one car.  I've never been refused a second parking pass.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Yes just ask for a 2nd parking pass it will not be a problem!


----------



## Ginamarie

We just booked our first trip to OKW, and I'm really excited!

We booked a 2 bedroom for our group of 8.  We'll be down there celebrating my sister's wedding, so we'll be glad for the extra space with all of the extra wardrobe/wedding stuff we're carting around.

This thread is great for getting excited about our trip- keep up the great work!


----------



## kaguilbeau

I have read that the studios come with disposable eating/drinking ware. We only plan on having breakfast in the room. Should I bring more? We will be staying 4 nights, so there won't be an additional mouse keeping visit.


----------



## carlbarry

kaguilbeau said:


> I have read that the studios come with disposable eating/drinking ware. We only plan on having breakfast in the room. Should I bring more? We will be staying 4 nights, so there won't be an additional mouse keeping visit.



There are a lot of plates, and even more plastic utensils.  How many will you be?  I also am sure that if you ask for more, they will bring you more.


----------



## kaguilbeau

carlbarry said:


> There are a lot of plates, and even more plastic utensils.  How many will you be?  I also am sure that if you ask for more, they will bring you more.



There will be four adults (or "adult" age children).  I normally would bring some, but have never stayed in DVC.  Also, paper towels - sometimes we eat toast or bagels and could use that instead of plates.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## carlbarry

kaguilbeau said:


> There will be four adults (or "adult" age children).  I normally would bring some, but have never stayed in DVC.  Also, paper towels - sometimes we eat toast or bagels and could use that instead of plates.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



I don't believe there are napkins per se, but there is a roll of paper towels, and usually a replacement roll in a cabinet.


----------



## bksomody

We're staying at OKW for the first time in Jan.  I was wondering about the boat.  Does it go directly to DTD or does it stop at POR?  We plan on having lunch at POR and was wondering if it stops at POR before DTD or maybe go after.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Boat does not go from OKW to PO...also they now have glasses and real coffee cups...only paper plates and silverware


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kaguilbeau said:


> There will be four adults (or "adult" age children).  I normally would bring some, but have never stayed in DVC.  Also, paper towels - sometimes we eat toast or bagels and could use that instead of plates.  Thanks for the info!



You can get more plates and utensils if necessary.  And I know that some locations provide napkins with the utensils but if not there are the paper towels.


----------



## okw2012

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You can get more plates and utensils if necessary.  And I know that some locations provide napkins with the utensils but if not there are the paper towels.



You can always make a stop at the Gurgling Suitcase for Crab Cakes and grab what you need (napkins, but also small salt & pepper bags). Just leave a bigger tip


----------



## jd65

bksomody said:


> We're staying at OKW for the first time in Jan.  I was wondering about the boat.  Does it go directly to DTD or does it stop at POR?  We plan on having lunch at POR and was wondering if it stops at POR before DTD or maybe go after.



It goes straight to DTD.  You must transfer at Marketplace Boat stop to get to POR.


----------



## carlbarry

bksomody said:


> We're staying at OKW for the first time in Jan.  I was wondering about the boat.  Does it go directly to DTD or does it stop at POR?  We plan on having lunch at POR and was wondering if it stops at POR before DTD or maybe go after.



The route from DTD to POR is nice.  It is different than the route to OKW.  It is longer, and takes you by more of the Treehouse Villas.


----------



## Simba's Mom

carlbarry said:


> I don't believe there are napkins per se, but there is a roll of paper towels, and usually a replacement roll in a cabinet.



That's always struck me as a little odd, that there are no napkins in the villas.  I feel a little "overly casual" using folded up paper towels instead.
We just returned from a trip in an OKW 2-BR and LOVED it!  And what was funny was that I'd requested any of 4 buildings, and we didn't get them.  Yet, this one worked for us so much better that after a day or two I was relieved we didn't get where I'd requested.  It's like the room assigner said to him/herself, "They don't want those buildings, this one would be so much better for them!"

Anyways, had to mention that we're such OKW lovers that, even though we'd owned at another resort when we first stayed there, DH announced the second day at OKW "THIS is where I want to stay all the time when I come to WDW!"  We sold our points at the other resort, bought at OKW, and now, every year when he pays our dues, he's got a smile, sure that OKW is the BEST DVC resort (and that maybe Richyams was right in saying "It's the only true DVC resort).


----------



## Nanajo1

Our first stay in 1999 at OKW they supplied little Morton's salt and pepper shakers. No napkins.


----------



## Chuck S

Nanajo1 said:


> Our first stay in 1999 at OKW they supplied little Morton's salt and pepper shakers. No napkins.



OKW used to have cloth napkins and napkin rings in the one bed and larger units. Unfortunately, such items found their way home with too many guests, and they stopped replacing them.  The towels also used to match the coral colored bathrooms, now we have white towels like all the other resorts.


----------



## Amirah95

LONG!!!  

For those who drive to WDW...what would you do? Sorry in advance for needing advice on something silly.

After a 20 hour ride to Orlando and arriving at our resort a couple of hours before check in...where would you guys have dinner?  Olivia's (because it's close to our villa) or somewhere DTD (because we're on-site)?

Just to get to know us a bit...I do all of the sanitizing and unpacking after we check in, DH immediately heads for the bed for a nap and DD who will be 7 will be running all over the villa exploring, playing and watching TV.  

We have never stayed on-site before (a million stays off-site at most 2 miles away) so what we would normally do is after DH's nap we'd head over to Wal-Mart to pick up breakfast stuff and snacks, pick up dinner and head back to our resort for the night.  This time we're on-site so I'm thinking about going to Wal-mart first, then checking in and to try DTD TS if it's not too much after a long drive?  Olivia's is closer and not as stressful??  

I need to convince DH that DTD TS is a good idea.


----------



## Chuck S

Amirah95 said:


> LONG!!!
> 
> For those who drive to WDW...what would you do? Sorry in advance for needing advice on something silly.
> 
> After a 20 hour ride to Orlando and arriving at our resort a couple of hours before check in...where would you guys have dinner?  Olivia's (because it's close to our villa) or somewhere DTD (because we're on-site)?
> 
> Just to get to know us a bit...I do all of the sanitizing and unpacking after we check in, DH immediately heads for the bed for a nap and DD who will be 7 will be running all over the villa exploring, playing and watching TV.
> 
> We have never stayed on-site before (a million stays off-site at most 2 miles away) so what we would normally do is after DH's nap we'd head over to Wal-Mart to pick up breakfast stuff and snacks, pick up dinner and head back to our resort for the night.  This time we're on-site so I'm thinking about going to Wal-mart first, then checking in and to try DTD TS if it's not too much after a long drive?  Olivia's is closer and not as stressful??
> 
> I need to convince DH that DTD TS is a good idea.



It would depend upon how hungry I happened to be.  If I wanted a full meal, Olivia's is an excellent choice. If you want something special, Bongo's at DtD is good for table service, too.  If you want something lighter, the I'd take the ferry to DtD for Earl of Sandwich or the Fish and Chips place behind Raglan Road.


----------



## SusieBea

Amirah95 said:


> LONG!!!
> 
> For those who drive to WDW...what would you do? Sorry in advance for needing advice on something silly.
> 
> After a 20 hour ride to Orlando and arriving at our resort a couple of hours before check in...where would you guys have dinner?  Olivia's (because it's close to our villa) or somewhere DTD (because we're on-site)?
> 
> Just to get to know us a bit...I do all of the sanitizing and unpacking after we check in, DH immediately heads for the bed for a nap and DD who will be 7 will be running all over the villa exploring, playing and watching TV.
> 
> We have never stayed on-site before (a million stays off-site at most 2 miles away) so what we would normally do is after DH's nap we'd head over to Wal-Mart to pick up breakfast stuff and snacks, pick up dinner and head back to our resort for the night.  This time we're on-site so I'm thinking about going to Wal-mart first, then checking in and to try DTD TS if it's not too much after a long drive?  Olivia's is closer and not as stressful??
> 
> I need to convince DH that DTD TS is a good idea.



We also drive and are tired when we arrive.  Olivia's is a good choice.  But (and I know this goes against what you are trying to convince DH to do), Flippers delivers pizza and other things, and it's good stuff.


----------



## Amirah95

Chuck S said:


> It would depend upon how hungry I happened to be.  If I wanted a full meal, Olivia's is an excellent choice. If you want something special, Bongo's at DtD is good for table service, too.  If you want something lighter, the I'd take the ferry to DtD for Earl of Sandwich or the Fish and Chips place behind Raglan Road.



Thanks!  We will be hungry.  Which one is closer to the ferry?




SusieBea said:


> We also drive and are tired when we arrive.  Olivia's is a good choice.  But (and I know this goes against what you are trying to convince DH to do), Flippers delivers pizza and other things, and it's good stuff.



I feel like I am only going to be able to get him to Olivia's at least because it's inside our resort. Delivery would sound better to him if I mention that though (will think about that).  Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Nanajo1 said:


> Our first stay in 1999 at OKW they supplied little Morton's salt and pepper shakers. No napkins.



Now, there's no salt and pepper either. I think there are packets at Good's to Go, but we didn't know that there's none in the room until our eggs were made.

And I miss Rutland.  We used to cut our Christmas tree there every year when we lived in Paxton.


----------



## Nanajo1

If not too tired I would get the shopping out of the way first. While DH naps you could go swimming then dinner at Olivia's


----------



## aimeebarb

Hello!  We are 30 days out for our first trip to Disney!  We are traveling with some Disney veterans and I'm hoping you can help with our room request.  

We will have 4 adults and 5 kids altogether (6, 6, 4, 2 and 3 months) and are staying in a 2 bedroom villa.  

I'm not sure how often we will go to the Hospitality House area - we don't have any meals planned there and at the kids' ages, I'm thinking quiet pools might be better for us.  Also near a bus stop and ground floor are important.

Is there a certain building or area you would recommend for us?  The area near the Turtle Shack Snack Bar (buildings 40 - 44) looks like it would be good.  Can you fill up your mugs there and get a quick service meal?  Or maybe staying near HH would still be better (15- 16 or 27-29)?

Also, I'm not sure if all buildings have 2 bedroom villas or just some of them...

Thanks!!


----------



## OKW Lover

All the buildings have an assortment of unit types.  I'd ask for buildings 30 and higher in your case since those units have a second entrance to the master bath through the laundry room.  That makes it easier to access the bathroom if anybody is staying in the living room couch.

Building 35 is a favorite of ours since its close to a bus stop (but not too close) and a short walk to the quiet pool.


----------



## knowHim99

We will be there from Dec 4th-13th, maybe we'll see you there! Buildings 32 and 34 are a great choice. Very close to bus stop, little walk to quiet pool. Good's Food to Go participates in Disney's Rapid Fill refillable mug program.

See you there!


*Caribbean Beach 2009, Polynesian 2009, Port Orleans Riverside 2011, Grand Californian 2012/13/14, Aulani 2013 *


----------



## DisneyDoogie

Greetings OKW fans!
Can anyone who has stayed in a grand villa tell me how many washrooms there are?  Are there two downstairs and two upstairs?  If there are two downstairs, do both have showers?
Thanks!


----------



## SusieBea

DisneyDoogie said:


> Greetings OKW fans!
> Can anyone who has stayed in a grand villa tell me how many washrooms there are?  Are there two downstairs and two upstairs?  If there are two downstairs, do both have showers?
> Thanks!



Yes!  There's a master bath and a "hall bath" downstairs, both w/ showers.  There are two full baths upstairs each with a tub/shower.  They are great units!


----------



## DisneyDoogie

Thanks SusieBea
I've got some other questions for you OKW experts!
1. How do I go about arranging to have a crib in one of the grand villas?  Do I arrange it when I'm there or do I reserve it before I arrive?
2. There will be a few little children using the bedrooms upstairs in the grand villa?  Does Disney provide a gate for the stairs or do I have to bring one from home?
3. Is there pizza delivery at OKW, and where can I find info about it?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## SusieBea

DisneyDoogie said:


> Thanks SusieBea
> I've got some other questions for you OKW experts!
> 1. How do I go about arranging to have a crib in one of the grand villas?  Do I arrange it when I'm there or do I reserve it before I arrive?
> 2. There will be a few little children using the bedrooms upstairs in the grand villa?  Does Disney provide a gate for the stairs or do I have to bring one from home?
> 3. Is there pizza delivery at OKW, and where can I find info about it?
> Thanks again for your help!



1.  There are pack-n-plays in each unit, although I don't remember how many in the Grand Villa.  If you need an actual crib, there are rental places w/ whom you can work.
2.  You'll need to bring your own gate to my knowledge.
3.  We like Flippers pizza delivery.  They also have other items that are good.  Menu is online.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

> 1. There are pack-n-plays in each unit, although I don't remember how many in the Grand Villa. If you need an actual crib, there are rental places w/ whom you can work.


Oh, wonderful! Does that mean I don't have to request one, that there will already be one there? We are in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Chuck S

Mambo Junkie said:


> Oh, wonderful! Does that mean I don't have to request one, that there will already be one there? We are in a 1 bedroom.



A one bedroom unit should have a Pack-n-pla, usually in the master bedroom closet  but it could be in the hall closet.  There should be a restaurant style high chair in the hall closet.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mambo Junkie said:


> Oh, wonderful! Does that mean I don't have to request one, that there will already be one there? We are in a 1 bedroom.



Yes, that's exactly what it means.  

Should you find you need another, just call housekeeping and they will bring one over to you.


----------



## aimeebarb

Hi OKW lovers!  What is the order of bus stop pick-ups / drop-offs?  Are there certain bus stops that are better  to request to be near?  Thx!


----------



## Simba's Mom

aimeebarb said:


> Hi OKW lovers!  What is the order of bus stop pick-ups / drop-offs?  Are there certain bus stops that are better  to request to be near?  Thx!



When we were there a few weeks ago, Penninsula Road (by buildings 27 and 28) was first, then South Point, Turtle Pond, Miller's Road, and the HH was last.  Sometimes the bus was so full by the time we got to the HH, they don't let anyone on there.  I remember one morning, although we still stopped at HH to let people off, the bus driver turned off his destination sign and announced "Please don't tell anyone standing out there where we're going" and he didn't let anyone on.  When staying at Turtle Pond a couple times, the bus was so full by the time it left there, that we went directly to the park and bypassed Miller's Road and the HH.  I don't remember how the driver knew that no one wanted to go to the HH.  The advantage of getting on first-although you sit through all the other stops in the morning, at the end of the day, you're the first stop off.


----------



## Kathymford

We are checking out today And have had great bus luck at Turtle Pond. Middle pickup/drop off every time except when coming from DTD.


----------



## aimeebarb

I like the idea of middle pickup/drop off.  Turtle pond seems nice.


----------



## Mickeygolf

SusieBea said:


> We like Flippers pizza delivery.  They also have other items that are good.  Menu is online.



We want to have Flippers delivered as we've also heard it's very good.  What is the process like, do we have to meet them at the HH or will they deliver right to our building?  

Which is better or do you prefer, traditional or Neopolitan thin?

Thanks!!!


----------



## SusieBea

Mickeygolf said:


> We want to have Flippers delivered as we've also heard it's very good.  What is the process like, do we have to meet them at the HH or will they deliver right to our building?
> 
> Which is better or do you prefer, traditional or Neopolitan thin?
> 
> Thanks!!!



They brought the food to the door of our OKW unit each time we've ordered.  I prefer the thin crust but that is just a personal preference.  We've also had good salads from them.  Enjoy!


----------



## bcuinohio

We stayed at a studio near HH on our lat visit. It was Easter week so the resort was fairly busy. It seemed like every time I wanted to do laundry, the machines were in use.  My thought is that these machines are busier since they are by the main pool.  Are the laundry machines by the other pools less busy?  I may be headed to OKW and was thinking of requesting one of the quieter areas.


----------



## Chuck S

bcuinohio said:


> We stayed at a studio near HH on our lat visit. It was Easter week so the resort was fairly busy. It seemed like every time I wanted to do laundry, the machines were in use.  My thought is that these machines are busier since they are by the main pool.  Are the laundry machines by the other pools less busy?  I may be headed to OKW and was thinking of requesting one of the quieter areas.



I think that you probably just hit at a bad time.  All the laundry rooms (1 by each pool) have 2 washers and 4 dryers, and all serve about the same number of studios.  Sometimes they're just busy.


----------



## CruisnParkers

Hi!
I'm taking a princess trip with my 4 yr old daughter, just the two of us.  Hoping I haven't over romanticized the idea, but I thought it would be a fun trip for us girl without having to deal with the teenage older brothers. 

Will be staying at OKW for the first time in January.  Knowing it's just me with no other adult relief, any suggestions on where to stay?  I don't have near hospitality house booking. I'd like a convenient quiet spot, close to the bus.  

Thanks!
J


----------



## bcuinohio

CruisnParkers said:


> Hi!
> I'm taking a princess trip with my 4 yr old daughter, just the two of us.  Hoping I haven't over romanticized the idea, but I thought it would be a fun trip for us girl without having to deal with the teenage older brothers.
> 
> Will be staying at OKW for the first time in January.  Knowing it's just me with no other adult relief, any suggestions on where to stay?  I don't have near hospitality house booking. I'd like a convenient quiet spot, close to the bus.
> 
> Thanks!
> J


 
There is a bus stop at each section of OKW.   HH is the final bus stop before heading off to the respective parks. 

As far as quiet, I would avoid the units adjacent to Buena Vista Drive.


----------



## disprincess2213

Hello! Can someone please tell me the times the boat to dtd runs? And approximately how long is the trip?! Where does it drop you off? And can you wheel a stroller on or do you have to fold it up!? Thanks!!!


----------



## Chuck S

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello! Can someone please tell me the times the boat to dtd runs? And approximately how long is the trip?! Where does it drop you off? And can you wheel a stroller on or do you have to fold it up!? Thanks!!!



The boat times will vary some, depending upon season and weather.  Service usually begins at 10:30 or 11 am and runs every 20 to 30 minutes.  Drop off is at the Westside dock, behind House of Blues.  As far as strollers...it will depend upon if the slots are needed for wheelchairs/scooters.  The boats will accommodate up to 2 wheelchairs, scooters or unfolded strollers. Wheelchairs and scooters have priority.


----------



## carlbarry

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello! Can someone please tell me the times the boat to dtd runs? And approximately how long is the trip?! Where does it drop you off? And can you wheel a stroller on or do you have to fold it up!? Thanks!!!



The trip itself is about 12 minutes.  They are changing the drop off areas due to construction.


----------



## Nanajo1

Where and when are they moving the drop off? TIA


----------



## carlbarry

Nanajo1 said:


> Where and when are they moving the drop off? TIA



It has already been moved.  It will move again, once the construction permits.  When I went in September, it docked near Cirque.


----------



## MrsNuke

CruisnParkers said:


> Hi!
> I'm taking a princess trip with my 4 yr old daughter, just the two of us.  Hoping I haven't over romanticized the idea, but I thought it would be a fun trip for us girl without having to deal with the teenage older brothers.
> 
> Will be staying at OKW for the first time in January.  Knowing it's just me with no other adult relief, any suggestions on where to stay?  I don't have near hospitality house booking. I'd like a convenient quiet spot, close to the bus.
> 
> Thanks!
> J



We stayed in the South Point Road area with several toddlers, and it was lovely!  Building 56 is next door to the pool/laundry and about 20 paces from the bus stop.  Being at the 2nd stop was very convenient, both going out and coming in.


----------



## disprincess2213

Thanks all! Does anyone know what is the latest boat that goes home?!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

With the construction, is it difficult to get from Cirque to the other side?


----------



## OKW Lover

Mambo Junkie said:


> With the construction, is it difficult to get from Cirque to the other side?



"difficult"?  No, its not difficult.  There might be a more circuitous route but there are signs and pathways around any interfering construction.


----------



## carlbarry

Mambo Junkie said:


> With the construction, is it difficult to get from Cirque to the other side?



No, walking is not at all difficult.  Or you can take a boat over to the Marketplace area.


----------



## bcuinohio

disprincess2213 said:


> Thanks all! Does anyone know what is the latest boat that goes home?!



It is at 11:30 P.M.  The last boat dropped off at both SSR and OKW.  Ask the CM if it close to the time of the last boat because it may be flying the SSR color flag.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

If you run late can you catch the boat back at SSR? Is it closer (for instance if I am at Arribas)


----------



## carlbarry

Mambo Junkie said:


> If you run late can you catch the boat back at SSR? Is it closer (for instance if I am at Arribas)



The boat does not run between SSR and OKW.  There is a boat from Downtown Disney to SSR, and one from Downtown Disney to OKW.


----------



## bcuinohio

Mambo Junkie said:


> If you run late can you catch the boat back at SSR? Is it closer (for instance if I am at Arribas)



The  only reason our boat went to SSR was that it was the last boat of the night.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Thanks!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I am staying in a 1 bedroom. Someone said the villas came with a pack and play. Does that mean I don't have to request one?


----------



## OKW Lover

Mambo Junkie said:


> I am staying in a 1 bedroom. Someone said the villas came with a pack and play. Does that mean I don't have to request one?



Yes.  It will be in the closet.  If its missing for some reason, just call housekeeping and they will bring one over.


----------



## Pumbas

Checked out of OKW today. My room was nice 2626, however my parents room (2620) was in rough condition. A big concern is there is water leaking onto the landing of the stairs and dripping down to the ground floor landing. It is slippery & the resort does not appear to be doing anything about it. They place a cone with a caution sign, but that is it. I mentioned something to the front desk. I would think this would be a liability if someone slipped down the stairs as a result.


----------



## punkin413

Subbing to this thread!  Me, my hubby and our 5yo son are staying at OKW in a studio Sept. 26-Oct 3 next year.  Can't wait!  We are currently booked at AKV but will change at 7 months.  Any advice is welcome!  

I've read that I need to inform the person I'm buying DVC points from that I want to request to be close to the Hospitality House when they  book, yes?  

Really the only concern I have with the resort is the fact that the QS doesn't have indoor seating (in case of bad weather).  So any thoughts on that would be appreciated.  

I've heard a little negative feedback about the bus system there but we will have our car so that's not a huge concern for us.  Other than that, no worries.....so excited!


----------



## Deb & Bill

punkin413 said:


> Subbing to this thread!  Me, my hubby and our 5yo son are staying at OKW in a studio Sept. 26-Oct 3 next year.  Can't wait!  We are currently booked at AKV but will change at 7 months.  Any advice is welcome!
> 
> I've read that I need to inform the person I'm buying DVC points from that I want to request to be close to the Hospitality House when they  book, yes?
> 
> Really the only concern I have with the resort is the fact that the QS doesn't have indoor seating (in case of bad weather).  So any thoughts on that would be appreciated.
> 
> I've heard a little negative feedback about the bus system there but we will have our car so that's not a huge concern for us.  Other than that, no worries.....so excited!



You are not really buying DVC points.  You are purchasing a reservation from a member who uses their points to make the reservation.  Ask the member you booked with if they can change your reservation at seven months out.  They may or may not do this.  Usually when you "rent points" there are no changes or cancellations. 

HHarea usually gets booked up in the seven to eleven month time frame, so it might not be available at seven months out.  There are only eight buildings in that category. 

Buses have never been a problem for us in our many stays at OKW. 

Goods to Go only has picnic tables outside near the pool for eating what you bought.  It's a very small counter service, nothing like a food court.


----------



## punkin413

Deb & Bill said:


> You are not really buying DVC points.  You are purchasing a reservation from a member who uses their points to make the reservation.  Ask the member you booked with if they can change your reservation at seven months out.  They may or may not do this.  Usually when you "rent points" there are no changes or cancellations.
> 
> HHarea usually gets booked up in the seven to eleven month time frame, so it might not be available at seven months out.  There are only eight buildings in that category.
> 
> Buses have never been a problem for us in our many stays at OKW.
> 
> Goods to Go only has picnic tables outside near the pool for eating what you bought.  It's a very small counter service, nothing like a food court.



Sorry I didn't use the right terminology.  I call it "buying" b/c it just makes more sense in my head since once I get the points, no one gets them back!  

This is our 3rd time "renting" points so we are well aware of the policies and have a clear understanding with the DVC members we are working with. 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

punkin413 said:


> Subbing to this thread!  Me, my hubby and our 5yo son are staying at OKW in a studio Sept. 26-Oct 3 next year.  Can't wait!  We are currently booked at AKV but will change at 7 months.  Any advice is welcome!
> 
> I've read that I need to inform the person I'm buying DVC points from that I want to request to be close to the Hospitality House when they  book, yes?
> 
> Really the only concern I have with the resort is the fact that the QS doesn't have indoor seating (in case of bad weather).  So any thoughts on that would be appreciated.
> 
> I've heard a little negative feedback about the bus system there but we will have our car so that's not a huge concern for us.  Other than that, no worries.....so excited!



If you can't get a room in HH, I recommend building 45/46. It looks like it is really far away, but it is really only a 5ish minute walk to the HH. We encountered the rain issue when wanting to eat CS when we were there, and they boxed everything up, and we took it back to our condo. If you are at the HH, there is an internal bus that stops at HH first and last, so you would be 2 stops away from your room in 45/46 building. You could also walk it about as fast as you could wait on a bus, but if it is raining, waiting would be my choice

We didn't have issues with buses when we were there 3 years ago. My only complaint was how long it took to get to the parks; however, that was not an issue with the buses, but where the resort is within property. 

Also, if you plan to go to DTD, make sure you take the boat. WAAAAAYYYYYY faster than the bus


----------



## Disney_Mama

We are just waiting on ROFR.....  Fingers crossed and we will own some magic at OKW.


----------



## punkin413

Leleluvsdis said:


> If you can't get a room in HH, I recommend building 45/46. It looks like it is really far away, but it is really only a 5ish minute walk to the HH. We encountered the rain issue when wanting to eat CS when we were there, and they boxed everything up, and we took it back to our condo. If you are at the HH, there is an internal bus that stops at HH first and last, so you would be 2 stops away from your room in 45/46 building. You could also walk it about as fast as you could wait on a bus, but if it is raining, waiting would be my choice
> 
> We didn't have issues with buses when we were there 3 years ago. My only complaint was how long it took to get to the parks; however, that was not an issue with the buses, but where the resort is within property.
> 
> Also, if you plan to go to DTD, make sure you take the boat. WAAAAAYYYYYY faster than the bus



Thanks so much for the info!  I appreciate it.


----------



## knowHim99

changeWe just got back from our first trip to Old Key West. We stayed in studio 3517 in Turtle Pond Area. Great location, great resort. The kids especially loved the Hospitality House area with the crafts, games, and pool. Old Key West is so much more relaxing and kicked back then most of the other resorts. Maybe not as "glitzy" and fancy but it feels more like home. We were surprised by how many people we spoke with that have been members from the beginning and so many people seemed to know each other. The rooms were much larger than most dvc resorts and we also noticed many large family groups of 8 or more people.

All and all we have a great time and enjoyed our visit. The buses ran great, the parks weren't too crowded (except for screaming Pop Warner cheerleaders!). Thanks to everyone for all your recommendations and help in planning our trip.


AKV & OKW DVC Owners
*Caribbean Beach 2009, Polynesian 2009, Port Orleans Riverside 2011, Grand Californian 2012/13/14, Aulani 2013, Old Key West 2014 *


----------



## okw2012

Just booked for Jan 12-16 in a 1BR!


----------



## nono

okw2012 said:


> Just booked for Jan 12-16 in a 1BR!


----------



## bksomody

Room location question...This is our first stay at OKW and I'm looking for a room near the HH.  We booked through Disney not DVC so I know HH is not a room request option and I'm trying to make a request as close as possible.  I was looking at the rooms near the Penninsular Rd bus stop #23-26.  Does anyone have any experience with this location?  They look close to the HH, pool and bus stop?  Is that the case?


----------



## carlbarry

bksomody said:


> Room location question...This is our first stay at OKW and I'm looking for a room near the HH.  We booked through Disney not DVC so I know HH is not a room request option and I'm trying to make a request as close as possible.  I was looking at the rooms near the Penninsular Rd bus stop #23-26.  Does anyone have any experience with this location?  They look close to the HH, pool and bus stop?  Is that the case?



In September I stayed in building 26.  It was very quiet, as it is on a cul de sac, and thus set back from Peninsular Road.  The view from my balcony was of the golf course.
It was a 2-3 minute walk to HH from there.  Not bad at all.  I thought it was a great location.


----------



## OKW Lover

bksomody said:


> Room location question...This is our first stay at OKW and I'm looking for a room near the HH.  We booked through Disney not DVC so I know HH is not a room request option and I'm trying to make a request as close as possible.  I was looking at the rooms near the Penninsular Rd bus stop #23-26.  Does anyone have any experience with this location?  They look close to the HH, pool and bus stop?  Is that the case?



Rather than request a particular building, just say you want something near the Hospitality House.  Yes, even though its not a booking category for you, this tells the room assigner exactly what you want and they will do their best to fulfill it.


----------



## bksomody

OKW Lover said:


> Rather than request a particular building, just say you want something near the Hospitality House.  Yes, even though its not a booking category for you, this tells the room assigner exactly what you want and they will do their best to fulfill it.



I requested near HH twice and I just called to make a payment and the request was not listed. I assumed because  it's not through DVC.


----------



## bksomody

carlbarry said:


> In September I stayed in building 26.  It was very quiet, as it is on a cul de sac, and thus set back from Peninsular Road.  The view from my balcony was of the golf course.
> It was a 2-3 minute walk to HH from there.  Not bad at all.  I thought it was a great location.



That sounds nice.  Is there a walkway to the pool and HH?


----------



## carlbarry

bksomody said:


> That sounds nice.  Is there a walkway to the pool and HH?



There is a sidewalk on the same side of Peninsular Road as the buildings are.  You follow that over the bridge, and then--at least this is what I did--cross Peninsular and right there is HH.


----------



## Chuck S

Bldgs 23 to 26 are part of the "Near HH" booking category for DVC Members booking on points, you may or may not have access to those buildings with a Disney Cash reservation, depending upon what is booked with DVC.  Other good building options not part of the official "Near HH" category would be 27 to 29 (though I personally don't care for the view on those buildings) 62 to 64 and 15 or 16.


----------



## rex008

We've been twice (non-DVC). Buildings 27 and 16. Both about the same short walk to HH, but we preferred 16 - better view (from our second floor 1 Bed) - straight on to a green over a water shot, which was fun to watch . Quieter too. But I'd stay in either again for the close access to the main pool and HH.
First time we put no requests in and got put in 27 when we checked in. Second time we requested upper floor Peninsula Road, checked-in online, and when we arrived they initially had us half way up Turtle Pond Road, so we asked to change and they found us 16. So I would say put your requests in, but be ready to negotiate at check-in. Both times was late October - quiet period - so probably lucky they had space to move us.
Not sure what size you have, but bear in mind all the buildings near HH don't have the second door into the bathroom. Not a particular problem for us, but may be a consideration.


----------



## Saltywardog

Stayed back off of the south point stop. Pretty much in the back so we drove to the HH, (non DVC). Our pool never had more than 4 people and we had a great view of the golf course from our porch, I still can't figure out why people play golf and stink so much, spent many breakfast laughing. I actually enjoyed the quiet of the back as many of the rooms are empty too.


----------



## Chuck S

Saltywardog said:


> Stayed back off of the south point stop. Pretty much in the back so we drove to the HH, (non DVC). Our pool never had more than 4 people and we had a great view of the golf course from our porch, I still can't figure out why people play golf and stink so much, spent many breakfast laughing. I actually enjoyed the quiet of the back as many of the rooms are empty too.



It's only quiet until one of those errant golf balls hits the side or window of a building, then it sounds like a small explosion.  Startles the heck out of you.


----------



## shoes99

DH is using a ECV so when my cousin made the reservation for us he was able to get near HH, near elevator, then he added ground floor. Since both requests are now hard coded what do you think the room assigner will pick.  Either is OK with us.


----------



## mom2munchkins

Just booked a studio at OKW. Does anyone have current pics of the studios?


----------



## chalee94

mom2munchkins said:


> Just booked a studio at OKW. Does anyone have current pics of the studios?



check this website:

http://www.disneybymark.com/2014/07/08/relaxing-key-west-studio/


----------



## Chuck S

Note that in the photos that chalee94 linked, there is a wall mirror next to a bed.  This is pretty rare, most OKW will have windows and drapes there, instead.  Only the studios in the crossbar corners of "U" shaped buildings will have the mirror instead of the windows. I think there are 3 such buildings.  Other than that, a studio is a studio and all are identical.  All studios at OKW are part of a lockoff unit and have a connecting door to a one bedroom unit next to the table and chairs.  Here's a photo of an OKW studio balcony, great place for morning coffee when the weather permits.


----------



## balynn7

Just curious of the location of the 3 bedroom villas.  Are they spread out or in a particular section.  Looking to stay in one in the fall and wanted to request the best location.


----------



## OKW Lover

balynn7 said:


> Just curious of the location of the 3 bedroom villas.  Are they spread out or in a particular section.  Looking to stay in one in the fall and wanted to request the best location.



The Grand Villas are spread out through out the Resort.  Somewhere there is a map of the resort showing which buildings have a GV.  I'm sure somebody will have that link handy.


----------



## Lost boy

Time is getting closer for our trip home, Jan 15-26 one bdrm for me and the wife. Non of our 5 adult children can make it this year with work schedules, new births or new houses. I guess we'll just have to try and make the best of it by ourselves


----------



## goofy4tink

Hello OKW lovers! I've stayed at OKW for just one night. That was a studio right across the street from the HH. But....now I'm looking at a longer stay, in May. I'm traveling with my dd, 21, and her best friend. My dd really wanted to stay at BWV, our home resort, but that wasn't available at this late date. I'm tired of staying over at SSR, so booked OKW to see how we liked it for 5 days. 

So, my question to you all is this....we will probably want to be close to a pool but also a bus stop. I find the OKW area to be very confusing...so being able to make a short walk to the bus stop would be great...vs us roaming around looking for it!!
Any thoughts on what area would be a good one? I'm sure the girls would like to be close to food, but that would be in third place as far as requests go. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Hello *OKW lover*s! I've stayed at OKW for just one night. That was a studio right across the street from the HH. But....now I'm looking at a longer stay, in May. I'm traveling with my dd, 21, and her best friend. My dd really wanted to stay at BWV, our home resort, but that wasn't available at this late date. I'm tired of staying over at SSR, so booked OKW to see how we liked it for 5 days.
> 
> So, my question to you all is this....we will probably want to be close to a pool but also a bus stop. I find the OKW area to be very confusing...so being able to make a short walk to the bus stop would be great...vs us roaming around looking for it!!
> Any thoughts on what area would be a good one? I'm sure the girls would like to be close to food, but that would be in third place as far as requests go. Thanks for any thoughts!



Ahem.  

Try building 35 Diane.  There is a bus stop directly across the road and a quiet pool a short walk away.  Its one of Val & I's favorite buildings.  We love the whole Turtle Pond area of OKW, so any of those will work. 

What size unit did you get?


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Try building 35 Diane.  There is a bus stop directly across the road and a quiet pool a short walk away.  Its one of Val & I's favorite buildings.  We love the whole Turtle Pond area of OKW, so any of those will work.
> 
> What size unit did you get?



Ok, that wasn't intentional, but I figured you would be one of the first to answer!  Thanks.  We're in a studio. I wanted to book in June, after my '16 UY starts, but that didn't work for the girls....would have booked either a one bedroom or two studios. Oh well....so much for privacy!!! 
I thought Turtle Pond might be the best area!!! If you and Val like it there, it's a no brainer for me!!! Thanks!


----------



## Koh1977

Booking a 2BR for June if my FIL goes with us.  Any areas/buildings that would be good to request to be close to bus stop and pool especially?


----------



## OKW Lover

Koh1977 said:


> Booking a 2BR for June if my FIL goes with us.  Any areas/buildings that would be good to request to be close to bus stop and pool especially?



There are pools and bus stops spread throughout the resort.  You might want to look at the map on Page 1 of this thread to get an idea of the layout.  I'd suggest the Turtle Pond area, which is fairly quiet and all the buildings are a very short walk to the bus stop and quiet pool.


----------



## xCourxCorex

Has anyone seen or purchased a case of water (24 pack) from the general store recently? Just trying to get an idea of the price. TIA!


----------



## 1stTimeDisneyer

Koh1977 said:


> Booking a 2BR for June if my FIL goes with us.  Any areas/buildings that would be good to request to be close to bus stop and pool especially?



If you can request near HH buildings 14, 15, and 16 are a great location for what you mentioned.


----------



## AlohaAnnie

Hi everyone, 

We are staying at OKW in July and have booked a deluxe studio near the hospitality house.  

My question is:

Are the washer and dryers by the pool the free DVC washer and dryers or are these in another location?

Thank you in advance.

Tina

.


----------



## BobNed

AlohaAnnie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are staying at OKW in July and have booked a deluxe studio near the hospitality house.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Are the washer and dryers by the pool the free DVC washer and dryers or are these in another location?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Tina


All the washers and dryers at OKW are free to guests staying at the resort.  They look like regular coin operated machines, but they do not require coins.  Just push the coin mechanism in and the machine will start.


----------



## AlohaAnnie

BobNed said:


> All the washers and dryers at OKW are free to guests staying at the resort.  They look like regular coin operated machines, but they do not require coins.  Just push the coin mechanism in and the machine will start.



Thank you again for the information.


.


----------



## punkin413

I have somewhat of a stupid question.  I stayed at OKW back in 2007, before the room refurb.  I love the new look but with the new bedspreads, it just looks like sheets to me.  Is there no top quilt or comforter?  I usually don't use one anyway b/c they kinda gross me out, but if the room is chilly I will sometimes pull the top cover up to my waist or chest (just not up around my face).  Just curious if I should plan on bringing extra blankets during our September trip - my hubby loves to run the AC on high!


----------



## Chuck S

If you're in a one bedroom, there will be an extra blanket in the closet, this is normally used for the pull out.  If you need extra blankets, you should be able to get some from housekeeping.  All Disney resorts have gone to "triple sheeting" without bedspreads, and this is becoming the norm on  the hotel industry.  It is the bottom sheet, top sheet, blanket, and another sheet instead of the bedspread.  Likely this is in response to the media exposés on unclean bedspreads in the hotel industry.  I often just crank up the thermostat a little, as I do NOT like to sleep in a cold room.


----------



## punkin413

Chuck S said:


> If you're in a one bedroom, there will be an extra blanket in the closet, this is normally used for the pull out.  If you need extra blankets, you should be able to get some from housekeeping.  All Disney resorts have gone to "triple sheeting" without bedspreads, and this is becoming the norm on  the hotel industry.  It is the bottom sheet, top sheet, blanket, and another sheet instead of the bedspread.  Likely this is in response to the media exposés on unclean bedspreads in the hotel industry.  I often just crank up the thermostat a little, as I do NOT like to sleep in a cold room.



We got a studio but we are driving so it's not big deal for me to just throw a couple extra blankets in the car.  I may not need them with all those sheets though!  We stayed at a Holiday Inn in Knoxville recently that had a ton of sheets on it and I didn't get cold there.  We'll see!


----------



## chepic

punkin413 said:


> We got a studio but we are driving so it's not big deal for me to just throw a couple extra blankets in the car.  I may not need them with all those sheets though!  We stayed at a Holiday Inn in Knoxville recently that had a ton of sheets on it and I didn't get cold there.  We'll see!



We drive every year, so we always have blankets in the car for the drive.  The kids did use them in the rooms last time, but we were fine in the master bed.


----------



## dredick

I just booked OKW for the 1st time! We are going June 8-11. A short trip to celebrate my DS high school graduation. We have a 1 bedroom villa. There will be 5 of us this trip. We have two 17 yo graduates, and our 15 yo. I'm kinda nervous. We have never even peaked at OKW before. I had ASMu family suite booked, but with the 30% off room deal I was able to switch to OKW for the same cost. I thought, why not!! Now I'm overwhelmed with the size and research! I'm a gotta know everything girl! I'm hoping all rooms are updated and we are not too far from being able to refill a mug. Any advice would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chuck S

dredick said:


> I just booked OKW for the 1st time! We are going June 8-11. A short trip to celebrate my DS high school graduation. We have a 1 bedroom villa. There will be 5 of us this trip. We have two 17 yo graduates, and our 15 yo. I'm kinda nervous. We have never even peaked at OKW before. I had ASMu family suite booked, but with the 30% off room deal I was able to switch to OKW for the same cost. I thought, why not!! Now I'm overwhelmed with the size and research! I'm a gotta know everything girl! I'm hoping all rooms are updated and we are not too far from being able to refill a mug. Any advice would be great! Thanks in advance!



The mugs can refill at the snack bar near the main pool or the Turtle Shack at the Old Turtle Pond Road community pool. You'll have two people in the King size bed in the master suite, two on the queen sized foldaway couch in the living room and one on the foldaway single sleeper chair also in the living room.  OKW was built in phases, and there was a minor design change. buildings 11 to 29 have one entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.  Buildings 30 and above have two entrances, one through the master bedroom and one through the Laundry Room.  Assuming you want two entrances and fairly close to a refill station, I'd suggest a building on Old Turtle Pond Rd.  But if you want to be close to the other amenities as well, you'll probably need to forfeit that second bathroom entrance.  

My personal favorite area is near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop, bldgs 30 to 35.  About 1/4 of a mile walk to the main check-in, or you can hop on any bus to get to main check-in.  TO bet back to Turtle Pond, you can walk across the bridge and catch any bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop. Though it may be faster to walk it. There is also a return (internal) bus from the main check-in area, but it is also on the route to downtown Disney, so it can be quite a long wait  for the internal bus.  All buildings were rehabbed a few years ago.


----------



## dredick

Chuck S said:


> The mugs can refill at the snack bar near the main pool or the Turtle Shack at the Old Turtle Pond Road community pool. You'll have two people in the King size bed in the master suite, two on the queen sized foldaway couch in the living room and one on the foldaway single sleeper chair also in the living room.  OKW was built in phases, and there was a minor design change. buildings 11 to 29 have one entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.  Buildings 30 and above have two entrances, one through the master bedroom and one through the Laundry Room.  Assuming you want two entrances and fairly close to a refill station, I'd suggest a building on Old Turtle Pond Rd.  But if you want to be close to the other amenities as well, you'll probably need to forfeit that second bathroom entrance.
> 
> My personal favorite area is near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop, bldgs 30 to 35.  About 1/4 of a mile walk to the main check-in, or you can hop on any bus to get to main check-in.  TO bet back to Turtle Pond, you can walk across the bridge and catch any bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop. Though it may be faster to walk it. There is also a return (internal) bus from the main check-in area, but it is also on the route to downtown Disney, so it can be quite a long wait  for the internal bus.  All buildings were rehabbed a few years ago.


Thanks so much for the info! How do I request a building? I booked through Disney w/ cash. Not DVC. Old Turtle Pond sounds great. I would rather the two entrances to the bathroom since we are bringing a friend. If it was just family it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Koh1977

How are the buses to get to the parks?  Is there a separate internal bus and park bus?  Would it be easier just to drive to the parks?


----------



## carlbarry

Koh1977 said:


> How are the buses to get to the parks?  Is there a separate internal bus and park bus?  Would it be easier just to drive to the parks?



If you have a car, and because you're staying on property there will be no parking fee, I'd say definitely drive.  It took me, for example, 10 minutes to drive to the MK parking lot from OKW.  No way are you doing that by bus.
Plus, when you leave the park, you don't have to wait for a bus, nor do you have to worry about a crowded bus.


----------



## Deb & Bill

carlbarry said:


> If you have a car, and because you're staying on property there will be no parking fee, I'd say definitely drive.  It took me, for example, 10 minutes to drive to the MK parking lot from OKW.  No way are you doing that by bus.
> Plus, when you leave the park, you don't have to wait for a bus, nor do you have to worry about a crowded bus.



But then you have to take the tram to the TTC and then a boat or monorail to the MK.  The bus from OKW goes right to the MK.  Once you leave OKW, it's eight minutes to the MK.  We might drive to Epcot, AK and DHS from OKW, but we always take the bus to the MK. 



			
				dredick said:
			
		

> I just booked OKW for the 1st time! We are going June 8-11. A short trip to celebrate my DS high school graduation. We have a 1 bedroom villa. There will be 5 of us this trip. We have two 17 yo graduates, and our 15 yo. I'm kinda nervous. We have never even peaked at OKW before. I had ASMu family suite booked, but with the 30% off room deal I was able to switch to OKW for the same cost. I thought, why not!! Now I'm overwhelmed with the size and research! I'm a gotta know everything girl! I'm hoping all rooms are updated and we are not too far from being able to refill a mug. Any advice would be great! Thanks in advance!



Refillable mugs don't work that well at most of the DVC resorts because the refill stations are far apart.  At OKW there are only two locations to refill, Goods to Go by the themed pool and the Turtle Shack at the Old Turtle Pond pool.  And the Turtle Shack is only open seasonally.

What you are going to like about OKW is the large porch to sit on (with a table that has four chairs - you can dine out there).   The rooms were all renovated about four years ago and since then they replaced the bedspreads with triple sheeting.  

You can take any bus to the Hospitality House where the themed pool is located as well as Goods to Go (small counter service location) and Olivia's (table service restaurant).  And the resort store.  And you can walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop (right across the bridge from the HH area) and take a bus back to your location if you choose not to walk back.  It's about a 10-12 minute walk to the furthest location from the HH area. Or catch the Internal Bus (also DTD/Typhoon Lagoon bus) which stops first and last at the HH.  The normal bus route is Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Millers Road and Hospitality House.

You'll have a full sized washer and dryer at OKW (not stackables like the other DVC villas), a full sized kitchen and plenty of room to store your favorite beverages in the full sized refrigerator.  Since you booked directly from Disney, you'll get daily full cleaning.  If for some reason the housekeepers don't come, just call Housekeeping and remind them you are a cash reservation that gets daily full cleaning.


----------



## Saltywardog

Chuck S said:


> It's only quiet until one of those errant golf balls hits the side or window of a building, then it sounds like a small explosion.  Startles the heck out of you.



There was a few times I stood up in my chair and backed towards the door, never had one hit like it sounds you did. I enjoyed it cause i was laughing at them, most of them watched me laugh too.


----------



## Pirate Granny

We love the golf club view...and always ask for top floor (they are two or three stories), and only three buildings have elevators...rest you walk up...unless you plan to have pool time the refillable mugs aren't too much of a value add.  Those are the only two places to fill them up at...and as previously stated turtle creek is not guaranteed to have that refill station open.


----------



## dredick

One more question...for now  . Has anyone ordered a specialty cake and had it waiting for you in your room or picked up at Olivia's? i know Boardwalk Bakery services OKW. We would like to have a cake for my DS graduation. TIA


----------



## Pirate Granny

We've only had a specialty cake ordered for a BD but at a restaurant (Chef Mickie's).  It was pricey $50, and yea it had his name on it, but really not worth the extra money.  A normal cake that they can provide by asking with no name is $15 cheaper.  But hey, they only graduate from HS once! 

I love OKW, but alas we save our points there for a grand villa every three years...


----------



## leholcomb

Hello all! 

Check in is about 6 weeks away! My first time at OKW and also renting DVC points. After speaking with my travel consultant, I found out that the members points that were rented are not for Hospitality House. I am running the Princess Half and want to be near by. Of course I will send a request directly to be placed near HH but was looking for advice on Online Check-In requests. Let's say my HH request is not granted, where would be my best bet to be within walking distance of HH? Just by looking at the map I would say Peninsular Road Area and Near Transportation. However, I would like expert opinions. 

Thank you!
Lauren


----------



## Pirate Granny

Your request for HH will not be granted as that is a very specific booking catagories.  However I believe Bldgs 27-28 and 29 are pretty close, and/or 15-16 and the three 60's bldg, but those have elevators and they try to keep them for person who have physicals needs.

I've been in bldg 22 and 37, and while definately not close to HH was only a ten minute walk in the beautiful Sunshine.  And yes, I would walk right past the bus stops


----------



## Deb & Bill

dredick said:


> One more question...for now  . Has anyone ordered a specialty cake and had it waiting for you in your room or picked up at Olivia's? i know Boardwalk Bakery services OKW. We would like to have a cake for my DS graduation. TIA



A cake won't be waiting in your villa when you arrive.  Until you move into it, they won't put anything in it unless it needs to be assigned to another guest.  Have you considered getting a cake from Publix? I've gotten some wonderful cakes from there for a lot less money than the Cake Line at Disney.  And it tasted a lot better, too.  The one I had delivered to 1900 Park Faire a few years ago was very pretty but was dry and tasteless.  And it cost $50.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pirate Granny said:


> Your request for HH will not be granted as that is a very specific booking catagories.  However I believe Bldgs 27-28 and 29 are pretty close, and/or 15-16 and the three 60's bldg, but those have elevators and they try to keep them for person who have physicals needs.
> 
> I've been in bldg 22 and 37, and while definately not close to HH was only a ten minute walk in the beautiful Sunshine.  And yes, I would walk right past the bus stops



15 and 16 are pretty close to the HH area.  If OKW is a host hotel, make sure you catch the bus at the Hospitality House.  The race buses do not make the bus route at OKW, just stop at HH.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Pirate Granny said:


> Your request for HH will not be granted as that is a very specific booking catagories.  However I believe Bldgs 27-28 and 29 are pretty close,



I'd agree with 28, 15, and 16, and also add 17 as close.  I have back issues and walking is pretty difficult for me, so when I say they're pretty close so that even I can walk there, they're close!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> A cake won't be waiting in your villa when you arrive.  Until you move into it, they won't put anything in it unless it needs to be assigned to another guest.  Have you considered getting a cake from Publix? I've gotten some wonderful cakes from there for a lot less money than the Cake Line at Disney.  And it tasted a lot better, too.  The one I had delivered to 1900 Park Faire a few years ago was very pretty but was dry and tasteless.  And it cost $50.



LOL 
Definitely an example of "Stopped drinking the Kool-Aid"

dry - tasteless AND 50 dollar!  but it has all that pixies dust


----------



## dredick

Deb & Bill said:


> A cake won't be waiting in your villa when you arrive.  Until you move into it, they won't put anything in it unless it needs to be assigned to another guest.  Have you considered getting a cake from Publix? I've gotten some wonderful cakes from there for a lot less money than the Cake Line at Disney.  And it tasted a lot better, too.  The one I had delivered to 1900 Park Faire a few years ago was very pretty but was dry and tasteless.  And it cost $50.


Well, I don't drink kool-aid,  but I have had only amazing experiences with custom cakes at disney. Our latest one is my profile picture and was $35. Delicious!  I will probably call boardwalk bakery,  since they service OKW and pick it up at Olivia's. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TinkFan74

I have 15 nights booked at OKW from July 6-21 to celebrate my birthday. It will be myself, my DD age 17 and her friend, so a studio suits us just fine. We currently have a studio booked near the HH, but I am wondering if this is really the best option for us as I am very much looking for a quiet and peaceful break from reality. We will have a rental car, so buses will not be a concern for us. We also do not need to be close to the restaurants as we are vegan and the food choices are limited to non-existent at OKW (I will go to Whole Foods and stock up). I guess my question is this, do I need to be near the HH, or should I request a studio in a more isolated area? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

TinkFan74 said:


> I have 15 nights booked at OKW from July 6-21 to celebrate my birthday. It will be myself, my DD age 17 and her friend, so a studio suits us just fine. We currently have a studio booked near the HH, but I am wondering if this is really the best option for us as I am very much looking for a quiet and peaceful break from reality. We will have a rental car, so buses will not be a concern for us. We also do not need to be close to the restaurants as we are vegan and the food choices are limited to non-existent at OKW (I will go to Whole Foods and stock up). I guess my question is this, do I need to be near the HH, or should I request a studio in a more isolated area? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.



My favorite areas, actually, are away from the HH area.  Since you plan on doing most of your own meals, there is no real reason for you to be in the area, unless you want to be near the feature pool and slide. 

I like bldgs 30 to 35 myself, close to the bus stop, as I don't usually drive to the parks. If I'm in a studio, for laundry, I either walk to the Turtle Pond pool area or just throw stuff in the car and drive to the Turtle Pond pool area, if I have more than a couple of loads to tote.


----------



## TinkFan74

Chuck S said:


> My favorite areas, actually, are away from the HH area.  Since you plan on doing most of your own meals, there is no real reason for you to be in the area, unless you want to be near the feature pool and slide.
> 
> I like bldgs 30 to 35 myself, close to the bus stop, as I don't usually drive to the parks. If I'm in a studio, for laundry, I either walk to the Turtle Pond pool area or just throw stuff in the car and drive to the Turtle Pond pool area, if I have more than a couple of loads to tote.



Thanks, I will make that request.


----------



## jdmccon7

Not sure this is the thread to post this but I can't find the answer searching the other boards...

Reading the fine print on the Disney Vacation Account, it lists included hotels but Old Key West isn't included. We are staying at OKW in June with a package, paying cash. 

#1 Does the fact we have a package vs hotel only mean I can pay via DVA?

#2 In case I go ahead and open the DVA only to find out later I can't use it for my trip because of our hotel choice, has anyone asked for a refund? How quickly did you get it?

I plan to call Disney and ask the same questions. I will post what they tell me...but I expect there could be conflicting answers depending on which CM I get.


----------



## Chuck S

jdmccon7 said:


> Not sure this is the thread to post this but I can't find the answer searching the other boards...
> 
> Reading the fine print on the Disney Vacation Account, it lists included hotels but Old Key West isn't included. We are staying at OKW in June with a package, paying cash.
> 
> #1 Does the fact we have a package vs hotel only mean I can pay via DVA?
> 
> #2 In case I go ahead and open the DVA only to find out later I can't use it for my trip because of our hotel choice, has anyone asked for a refund? How quickly did you get it?
> 
> I plan to call Disney and ask the same questions. I will post what they tell me...but I expect there could be conflicting answers depending on which CM I get.



Assuming you are paying cash for a package reservation through Disney, I see no reason why OKW would be excluded.  Probably an oversight on the website.


----------



## leholcomb

Pirate Granny said:


> Your request for HH will not be granted as that is a very specific booking catagories.  However I believe Bldgs 27-28 and 29 are pretty close, and/or 15-16 and the three 60's bldg, but those have elevators and they try to keep them for person who have physicals needs.
> 
> I've been in bldg 22 and 37, and while definately not close to HH was only a ten minute walk in the beautiful Sunshine.  And yes, I would walk right past the bus stops





Deb & Bill said:


> 15 and 16 are pretty close to the HH area.  If OKW is a host hotel, make sure you catch the bus at the Hospitality House.  The race buses do not make the bus route at OKW, just stop at HH.





Simba's Mom said:


> I'd agree with 28, 15, and 16, and also add 17 as close.  I have back issues and walking is pretty difficult for me, so when I say they're pretty close so that even I can walk there, they're close!



Thanks to everyone for the input. What would you suggest as the two criteria for Online Check In? For buildings 15/16/17? I want/need to be as close to HH as I can. That walk at 3AM will be a long one regardless of where the room is. No need in making it longer. haha


----------



## jd65

Hi all. Just giving quick rundown on my stay at OKW in September 2014. Rating: 2 out of 5 stars. 

Pros: Location to HH (building 62 was amazing), Main pool, beauty. It wasn't too bad when you think of it in just those senses. 

Cons: Front desk liars (100% capacity? In late September? I know F&W but I saw empty rooms), staff only wanted to help DVC members (we weren't but we probably paid more sooo), transportation absolutely sucks. Crowded bus stop on day of MNSSHP, resulted in 12+ families at HH bus stop for over 30 minutes. Couple that was just married in their wedding attire with whole family was late to reservation and the front desk did nothing about it. 

Would not stay again unless it was extremely cheap. Sorry OKW lovers, I thought I would love it but I was unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## gray52

jd65 said:


> Hi all. Just giving quick rundown on my stay at OKW in September 2014. Rating: 2 out of 5 stars.  Pros: Location to HH (building 62 was amazing), Main pool, beauty. It wasn't too bad when you think of it in just those senses.  Cons: Front desk liars (100% capacity? In late September? I know F&W but I saw empty rooms), staff only wanted to help DVC members (we weren't but we probably paid more sooo), transportation absolutely sucks. Crowded bus stop on day of MNSSHP, resulted in 12+ families at HH bus stop for over 30 minutes. Couple that was just married in their wedding attire with whole family was late to reservation and the front desk did nothing about it.  Would not stay again unless it was extremely cheap. Sorry OKW lovers, I thought I would love it but I was unpleasantly surprised.



Staff only wanted to help DVC members? Really? The only person that knows you are/aren't DVC are those standing in front of a computer. I honestly think it was how you perceived the service rather than the reality.  

You saw empty rooms? SMH  

If you had issues with transportation, you need to contact Disney Transportation... OKW is not at fault for something they do not control. You might or might not have issues at any resort you stay at. Flip a coin. Sometimes you get great service, sometimes you don't. The resort you stay at doesn't increase/decrease the probability of good service. In fact, in all my years of coming to WDW, I've had one year that the busses were dreadful all week... And that was at the CR/BLT (and I've had weeks there that were great).  

For the "just married" folks... Im thinking they should have built in more than a 30-minute cushion to get to your reservation.


----------



## Wenny

gray52 said:


> For the "just married" folks... Im thinking they should have built in more than a 30-minute cushion to get to your reservation.



Exactly.   Or maybe prearranged private transportation for such an important event.


----------



## jdmccon7

Chuck S said:


> Assuming you are paying cash for a package reservation through Disney, I see no reason why OKW would be excluded.  Probably an oversight on the website.



Yes we are paying cash.  I did a test run with a small amount of money in the DVA and was able to apply it to my package.  No idea if it would work with a room only at OKW.   

Sadly I just created my DVA and am 15 days short of the required 120 day to get the $20/$1000 deal.  So I am ignoring the DVA option for now.  Maybe next time it can save me some $.


----------



## jd65

gray52 said:


> Staff only wanted to help DVC members? Really? The only person that knows you are/aren't DVC are those standing in front of a computer. I honestly think it was how you perceived the service rather than the reality.  You saw empty rooms? SMH  If you had issues with transportation, you need to contact Disney Transportation... OKW is not at fault for something they do not control. You might or might not have issues at any resort you stay at. Flip a coin. Sometimes you get great service, sometimes you don't. The resort you stay at doesn't increase/decrease the probability of good service. In fact, in all my years of coming to WDW, I've had one year that the busses were dreadful all week... And that was at the CR/BLT (and I've had weeks there that were great).  For the "just married" folks... Im thinking they should have built in more than a 30-minute cushion to get to your reservation.



I understand OKW lovers would do anything to defend their resort, I was just giving my review. I didn't HATE it, I liked it but it wasn't my style. That's what actual Key West is for. 

In response to the married couple, it's not the full experience without Disney Transport. They had allotted themselves plenty of time yes, the resort can call to see if a bus is coming and get it sent, especially with over a dozen families at the bus stop. They should want to accommodate their guests as much as possible. Every resort is different though, I guess.


----------



## Dee77

jd65 said:


> Hi all. Just giving quick rundown on my stay at OKW in September 2014. Rating: 2 out of 5 stars.
> 
> Pros: Location to HH (building 62 was amazing), Main pool, beauty. It wasn't too bad when you think of it in just those senses.
> 
> Cons: Front desk liars (100% capacity? In late September? I know F&W but I saw empty rooms), staff only wanted to help DVC members (we weren't but we probably paid more sooo), transportation absolutely sucks. Crowded bus stop on day of MNSSHP, resulted in 12+ families at HH bus stop for over 30 minutes. Couple that was just married in their wedding attire with whole family was late to reservation and the front desk did nothing about it.
> 
> Would not stay again unless it was extremely cheap. Sorry OKW lovers, I thought I would love it but I was unpleasantly surprised.





jd65 said:


> I understand OKW lovers would do anything to defend their resort, I was just giving my review. I didn't HATE it, I liked it but it wasn't my style. That's what actual Key West is for.
> 
> In response to the married couple, it's not the full experience without Disney Transport. They had allotted themselves plenty of time yes, the resort can call to see if a bus is coming and get it sent, especially with over a dozen families at the bus stop. They should want to accommodate their guests as much as possible. Every resort is different though, I guess.



As a defender of OKW I am curious about a couple of points you made- How do you know there were so many empty rooms that the front desk was lying?  Also what interactions did you have with staff that caused you to believe they only cater to the DVC members?

And as for the married couple- it does not seem like they gave themselves enough time at all. I believe they should have ponied up the cash for a cab or van if it was that tight time-wise or that important to get there.


----------



## goofy4tink

jd65 said:


> I understand OKW lovers would do anything to defend their resort, I was just giving my review. I didn't HATE it, I liked it but it wasn't my style. That's what actual Key West is for.
> 
> *In response to the married couple, it's not the full experience without Disney Transport. They had allotted themselves plenty of time yes, the resort can call to see if a bus is coming and get it sent, especially with over a dozen families at the bus stop. They should want to accommodate their guests as much as possible. Every resort is different though, I guess*.



There are many here that feel that Disney transportation is a bad part of the Disney experience!!  That if you can get around not using it, you're better off.
As far as the resort calling to see when a bus is coming? Doesn't happen very often. In fact, over on the Transportation board, we recommend that guests don't bother talking to anyone inside the resort about buses!! They have no clue!

If, and that's a huge if, a CM called to get a bus just for these families, it would be a huge disservice to the other people needing the buses. More often than not, if a wedding group needs to get from point A to point B at WDW, they arrange special transportation. Disney buses are run for everyone...no one gets special treatment. I don't think it should be any different at any resort.....those staying at a WDW resort get to use the bus/boat/monorail, just like everyone else.

I have to ask though...if you loved the villa you were given, great location, what did it  matter whether the resort was at 100% capacity or not? Sure, you may have seen some empty villas, but you have no idea if that villa is going to be given to someone arriving later in the day, or the next day.  Also, what did the front desk lie about? Was it the resort capacity issue?  How were others treated better than you...as a  non-DVC guest? How the heck did you know if someone was a card carrying DVC member?  
Not to mention that all resorts have incredibly busy buses in late afternoon when there is a special party that night! Everyone needs to plan on it taking an hour to get to a park....from any resort. It once took me 2.5 hrs to get from the front of Epcot to the front of MK!!!! Actually closer to 3 hrs. There was a monorail issue, so buses were called in, with thousands, seriously, thousands, of guests needing to get to the TTC. Then, the boats from the TTC to MK were packed...again, way too many people needing them due to the monorail issues.  You just never know what is going to happen when traveling around WDW.  If you're in a hurry, or have to be somewhere at a very specific time, you are better off using a cab. Yes, you have to pay for them, but peace of mind would be worth it, I would think.


----------



## carlbarry

I am currently at Jambo, and drove over to OKW to take the boat to Downtown Disney.
Along the waterway, there are construction barriers for a large number of OKW units, and some have scaffolding.  It was apparent that all these units were unoccupied, although interior and exterior lighting was on.
Might it look from the "land" side that these units are merely unoccupied and not closed for refurbishment, giving the poster the wrong impression?


----------



## Chuck S

carlbarry said:


> I am currently at Jambo, and drove over to OKW to take the boat to Downtown Disney.
> Along the waterway, there are construction barriers for a large number of OKW units, and some have scaffolding.  It was apparent that all these units were unoccupied, although interior and exterior lighting was on.
> Might it look from the "land" side that these units are merely unoccupied and not closed for refurbishment, giving the poster the wrong impression?



Oh, I'm surprised that extensive of a construction is going on, considering the buildings at OKW went through a full refurb about 5 or 6 years ago.  I wonder what's going on? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## carlbarry

Chuck S said:


> Oh, I'm surprised that extensive of a construction is going on, considering the buildings at OKW went through a full refurb about 5 or 6 years ago.  I wonder what's going on? Inquiring minds want to know.



Yes, it's quite extensive.  Many buildings along the water.
The scaffolding is on parts with siding, so perhaps they are replacing the siding.


----------



## Dee77

Since there hasn't been an official announcement of a refurbishment, I am thinking that maybe there was damage from a storm. That of course if just a guess and I would like to second that inquiring minds would like to know for sure. If anyone is there, please pass along any info you can. Thanks!


----------



## Brian Noble

Lots of possibilities come to mind: repainting the exterior, repairing siding or gutters, etc. 

My DS14 and I are headed down for his spring break week in a 1BR. We plan to take a golf lesson, spend a morning fishing, and are trying to come up with other things we might do besides wear out our APs.

Has anyone gone on a fishing trip out of OKW?  I was planning to drive up to a Bay Lake resort for the trip, but noticed that it was possible to also fish Crescent Lake (and possibly World Showcase Lagoon if you do the 7AM trip) from the close by EP area resorts, or the DTD lake chain from OKW itself.  Anyone have any thoughts about where to head?


----------



## okw2012

Was there last week and they seemed to be working on the handrails, replacing whole sections. The handrails look as though they're made of wood, but they are really metallic, and there's quite a bit of rust under that paint. When I was there all of the buildings on Peninsular Road that are not in the hospitality house section were closed. We were in Old Turtle Pond, not far from the construction work and never heard a thing (but we were not at the villa during most of the day).


----------



## Disney_Mama

So excited   Our ROFR passed for our OKW purchase.  
We have stayed at OKW many times and love it.  Can't wait to own a little piece.  Planning our next trip for May.  Just me and DH.


----------



## Pirate Granny

Congrats and welcome home


----------



## AHawkins80

Tomorrow we will start our 30 day count down until we are at OKW! This is our first time using our DVC points, can't wait to hear Welcome home  we will have a 2 bedroom villa near the hospitality house, so excited!!!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

We'll be at OKW a in a 2BR villa next week!  I'm really excited to be back, I adore the resort.  Quick question though, I thought I recently read that the pools at OKW close at 10pm.  Is this ALL of the pools or just the main one? I seem to remember swimming much later than 10pm in the not too distant past (sep?)


----------



## Fatalbie

I haven't read the entire thread, do we know if the construction will still be going in june?
TIA
Jim


----------



## okw2012

Fatalbie said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, do we know if the construction will still be going in june?
> TIA
> Jim



Probably not. If you don't want to see any of it request the Miller's road area (unless this is some kind of maintenance they need to perform this year on all the villas and they just happened to start with Peninsular road).


----------



## bcuinohio

BobNed said:


> All the washers and dryers at OKW are free to guests staying at the resort.  They look like regular coin operated machines, but they do not require coins.  Just push the coin mechanism in and the machine will start.



We stayed near HH last April.  The Washer and Dryers seemed to always be in use.   We usually ended up doing our laundry late at night.


----------



## Judyat

At OKW now and just did laundry at Turtle Pond pool last night. No problems. Also areas closed for refurbishments are quiet. The only thing you notice is big green fence around the areas affected.


----------



## sheri18

I have been reading this for a week now...but...where is the rest of this thread from 2014 to present?


----------



## Chuck S

sheri18 said:


> I have been reading this for a week now...but...where is the rest of this thread from 2014 to present?



The pages are all here.  If you click on page 63, older pages will start to show on the page count, just keep clicking down to the page you want to see.


----------



## leholcomb

Just did online check in! Asked for Peninsular Road and Near Transportation. Hoping that gets me in the 23-27 buildings. Arrival is a week from tomorrow!!


----------



## Wood Nymph

We are checking into a 2 BR villa just two weeks from today for a short, three night stay. I was able to the get the passholder discount and couldn't pass up the savings, especially since there will be seven people on this trip. I am very excited about staying at this resort. I always wanted to see what it was like. 

This is a cash reservation, which I know has a little bit different set of rules. My question is about coffee. Will I need to bring my own coffee and filters, or will it be supplied? We are planning to eat breakfast in the villa every morning. Thanks.


----------



## carlbarry

Wood Nymph said:


> We are checking into a 2 BR villa just two weeks from today for a short, three night stay. I was able to the get the passholder discount and couldn't pass up the savings, especially since there will be seven people on this trip. I am very excited about staying at this resort. I always wanted to see what it was like.
> 
> This is a cash reservation, which I know has a little bit different set of rules. My question is about coffee. Will I need to bring my own coffee and filters, or will it be supplied? We are planning to eat breakfast in the villa every morning. Thanks.


There are coffee and filters, but I doubt enough for 7 people for 3 days.  There are usually 2 small bags, enough I would guess for 2 pots.  And I believe 2 filters.  Now, since it's OKW, the 2nd bedroom will be a 1 BR studio with a kitchenette,  also with 2 bags of coffee.  Still not enough is my guess.


----------



## Wood Nymph

carlbarry said:


> There are coffee and filters, but I doubt enough for 7 people for 3 days.  There are usually 2 small bags, enough I would guess for 2 pots.  And I believe 2 filters.  Now, since it's OKW, the 2nd bedroom will be a 1 BR studio with a kitchenette,  also with 2 bags of coffee.  Still not enough is my guess.


Thanks for the information. I was planning to bring coffee and filters from home, but it is nice to know that there will be some there if I run out.


----------



## Chuck S

with a cash reservation, you should get daily mousekeeping, and they should replenish the coffee, but if you have a favorite blend, I would certainly bring my own.


----------



## Wood Nymph

We check in next Thursday and can't wait to check out the resort. Do they take you to your room when you check in or do you have to take the internal bus or walk to it?


----------



## carlbarry

They can take you to your room on a golf cart type device.


----------



## bcuinohio

Wood Nymph said:


> We check in next Thursday and can't wait to check out the resort. Do they take you to your room when you check in or do you have to take the internal bus or walk to it?



Are you bringing a car?  If so, I would just drive to the unit.  The parking at OKW is very close to the units.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Last fall, we took our first trip to OKW without a car.  Yes, they brought us in a little golf cart to the room, and since it was on the third floor we were glad that they helped carry our luggage to the villa.


----------



## that's nice

Just booked a split stay for August and we will be back at OKW for the first part of our adventure. We stayed here a few years ago when we rented points and really like the look and feel of the resort. This will be our second stay using our own points. 

Great job on the thread!


----------



## Wood Nymph

carlbarry said:


> They can take you to your room on a golf cart type device.





bcuinohio said:


> Are you bringing a car?  If so, I would just drive to the unit.  The parking at OKW is very close to the units.





Simba's Mom said:


> Last fall, we took our first trip to OKW without a car.  Yes, they brought us in a little golf cart to the room, and since it was on the third floor we were glad that they helped carry our luggage to the villa.



We are coming in on the Magical Express and will have to depend on Disney transportation. Thanks for the information about the golf carts. That is what I was hoping for.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Is it correct that there are no HA Dedicated 2BR's at OKW?  When I look at the booking tool it says you have to select a different type and only shows 2BR lockoffs.  That isn't that big of a deal since it would still have 2 Queens in the second bedroom but I was just a little surprised.  

If that is correct does anyone know if they've grouped it so that both the studio side and the 1BR side would be HA?


----------



## Chuck S

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is it correct that there are no HA Dedicated 2BR's at OKW?  When I look at the booking tool it says you have to select a different type and only shows 2BR lockoffs.  That isn't that big of a deal since it would still have 2 Queens in the second bedroom but I was just a little surprised.
> 
> If that is correct does anyone know if they've grouped it so that both the studio side and the 1BR side would be HA?



As far as I know, yes,  Every time we were placed in a HA studio the adjoining one bedroom was also HA.  Though I never realized there were no dedicated 2 bedroom HA units.  But, depending on your party, they may like having the kitchenette area in the studio portion.  It they're earlybirds and the one bedroom side is not, at least they can have coffee and a quick breakfast without disturbing the rest of the group.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Chuck S said:


> As far as I know, yes,  Every time we were placed in a HA studio the adjoining one bedroom was also HA.  Though I never realized there were no dedicated 2 bedroom HA units.  But, depending on your party, they may like having the kitchenette area in the studio portion.  It they're earlybirds and the one bedroom side is not, at least they can have coffee and a quick breakfast without disturbing the rest of the group.



Thanks Chuck.  Still quite surprised about non HA dedicated 2BR's and that they tie up both studio and 1BR HA's for a 2BR but recognize that OKW was built during different times and rules.  I did a search on the disabilities board for mentions of staying at OKW and everyone I found about a 2BR at OKW it was a lock-off so it seemed to confirm the online tool.  What is kind of nice is that it's our visitors that need the HA so in most resorts we'd be sharing the master bath - not a big deal but it's nicer for everyone to have their own space.


----------



## NancyDVC

Having stayed in an HA villa several times (both requested & not requested) I can say that yes the HA studios are lockoffs from a HA 1 bedroom. It makes sense in that if a family request a HA villa then when they arrive they can decide sleeping arrangements based on comfort rather than who needs the HA bathroom.
There is one HA GV in building 48 on the ground floor. There is no handicapped access to the second floor of the GV but the first floor master bedroom and bath are HA. Have a great time!


----------



## bcuinohio

I am getting pretty close to having my friend book me a studio in June with his DVC points.  He booked us in HH last year but there is no availability at HH for our dates. I was thinking  of asking him to request Turtle Pond since they have the Turtle Shack there.  I thought my teenage boys might like that.  I would welcome some recommendations about the different areas at OKW. I was also wondering if the pool at Turtle Pond was bigger than the other non HH pools. Any input would be greatly appreciated.   Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

Turtle Pond is definitely larger than the South Point pool, the Miller's Road pool is about the same size, but the overall area of the Turtle Pond pool is nicer.


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> Turtle Pond is definitely larger than the South Point pool, the Miller's Road pool is about the same size, but the overall area of the Turtle Pond pool is nicer.



Thanks. I think I may ask him to request Turtle Pond.  Now I just need to get my vacation time approved.


----------



## bcuinohio

bcuinohio said:


> Thanks. I think I may ask him to request Turtle Pond.  Now I just need to get my vacation time approved.



Vacation approved .  We are going in Mid July .  My friend didn't have enough points for us for all 8 days so he booked us for 7 and we are going to stay the first night at POFQ.


----------



## Merylj

Greetings, me and DD have  1 bed booked for 5 nights in May. We won't have a car and would like a nice view. What do you think we should request. We haven't a hospitality house booking.
thanks


----------



## mylesaway

We have 2 studios booked for Oct. and HH is not available. We would like to be close to the big pool, where should I request?


----------



## Chuck S

mylesaway said:


> We have 2 studios booked for Oct. and HH is not available. We would like to be close to the big pool, where should I request?



Buildings  15, 16, 27, 28, 29, 62, 63 and 64 would be the closest non-HH buildings to the HH area. 
62, 63 and 64 are the only buildings with elevators, and are often used for those with mobility issues.


----------



## mylesaway

thanks.


----------



## bcuinohio

I can't remember what came with the Kitchenette in the studio.  I think there were some plates, bowls, plastic utensils, cups, a small bottle of dish washing liquid and a roll of paper towels.  Does that sound right?  I usually try to pick up breakfast foods at the grocery store to save time and $ so I want to have enough supplies.


----------



## Chuck S

bcuinohio said:


> I can't remember what came with the Kitchenette in the studio.  I think there were some plates, bowls, plastic utensils, cups, a small bottle of dish washing liquid and a roll of paper towels.  Does that sound right?  I usually try to pick up breakfast foods at the grocery store to save time and $ so I want to have enough supplies.



Paper bowls, plates. plastic silverware,, sometimes napkins, paper towels.  Small bottle of dish soap and scrubber sponge. Ceramic coffee cups/mugs and glass drinking glasses.  Microwave, toaster, coffee maker, and fridge as far as appliances.


----------



## DisneyLindsey

Are there any restaurants or counter-service places at OKW?


----------



## Chuck S

DisneyLindsey said:


> Are there any restaurants or counter-service places at OKW?


Yes, OKW has a great table service venue called Olivia's and two counter service.  The main counter service is Good's to Go, behind Olivia's, and there is the Turtle Shack, a seasonal counter service (pre-prepared foods) at the Turtle Pond neighborhood pool.


----------



## chalee94

DisneyLindsey said:


> Are there any restaurants or counter-service places at OKW?



http://allears.net/dining/location (look under OKW)

olivia's cafe is the only table service:

http://allears.net/dining/location/olivias-cafe


----------



## Brian Noble

Fair warning: Goods might be the worst CS location at any WDW resort.  The menu is extremely limited, and IIRC there is no indoor seating.  The good news is that you are only a boat ride away from DTD.


----------



## taychase1015

I am looking to change from AKL to OKW.  Could someone explain what the differences are between a two bedroom lock-off and a two bedroom standard is at OKW?


----------



## BobNed

taychase1015 said:


> I am looking to change from AKL to OKW.  Could someone explain what the differences are between a two bedroom lock-off and a two bedroom standard is at OKW?


A lock-off is a one bedroom villa with a connecting studio which includes it's own entrance and a kitchenette.  A dedicated two bedroom villa will not have the kitchenette and there is an additional closet where the entrance would be.  All studios at OKW have two queens as does the second bedroom in a dedicated villa.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Can someone tell me how late Goods To Go is open and do they sell Mickey Bars ? LOL


----------



## Chuck S

eeyoresmom said:


> Can someone tell me how late Goods To Go is open and do they sell Mickey Bars ? LOL


Sorry, I'm sure someone else will know the answer regarding Good's.  But I do seem to remember Mickey Bars being sold at the Conch Flats General Store (OKW's grocery and clothing store)


----------



## taychase1015

BobNed said:


> A lock-off is a one bedroom villa with a connecting studio which includes it's own entrance and a kitchenette.  A dedicated two bedroom villa will not have the kitchenette and there is an additional closet where the entrance would be.  All studios at OKW have two queens as does the second bedroom in a dedicated villa.



Thank you for this answer.  One more question for both the lock-off and the dedicated could the guest sleeping in the living room use the bathroom next to the master bedroom without going into the master bedroom.  (I have seen some pictures and it looks like there is a door in the laundry room to the bathroom, but I can't fully tell.


----------



## BobNed

taychase1015 said:


> Thank you for this answer.  One more question for both the lock-off and the dedicated could the guest sleeping in the living room use the bathroom next to the master bedroom without going into the master bedroom.  (I have seen some pictures and it looks like there is a door in the laundry room to the bathroom, but I can't fully tell.


Buildings 30 and higher have a second entrance to the master bathroom through the laundry room.  Buildings under 30 do not have a second entrance so the only entrance is through the master bedroom.  A design change for phase two of the resort added the second entrance.


----------



## eeyoresmom

How late is Conch Flat's open? We won't be arriving until around 9:45 so will probably miss Goods to Go anyway. TIA


----------



## Chuck S

taychase1015 said:


> Thank you for this answer.  One more question for both the lock-off and the dedicated could the guest sleeping in the living room use the bathroom next to the master bedroom without going into the master bedroom.  (I have seen some pictures and it looks like there is a door in the laundry room to the bathroom, but I can't fully tell.


There was a design change during OKW construction.  In Bldgs #30 and higher, there is an entrance to the master bathroom thru the laundry room.  Buildings #29 and lower have to enter the bathroom thru the master bedroom.

If you need the second entrance, be sure to request bldgs #30 or higher.


----------



## bcuinohio

eeyoresmom said:


> Can someone tell me how late Goods To Go is open and do they sell Mickey Bars ? LOL



I  am guessing 10:00 PM based on the menu from Allears

http://allears.net/dining/menu/goods-food-to-go/lunch-dinner



Brian Noble said:


> Fair warning: Goods might be the worst CS location at any WDW resort.  The menu is extremely limited, and IIRC there is no indoor seating.  The good news is that you are only a boat ride away from DTD.



I really can't disagree with this.  The food at Goods is no better than the quick food from the parks.


----------



## eeyoresmom

bcuinohio said:


> I  am guessing 10:00 PM based on the menu from Allears
> 
> http://allears.net/dining/menu/goods-food-to-go/lunch-dinner
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't disagree with this.  The food at Goods is no better than the quick food from the parks.


And unfortunately the choices are even more limited.


----------



## bcuinohio

eeyoresmom said:


> And unfortunately the choices are even more limited.



I think the problem at the DVC and deluxe resorts is that they don't have the volume of business to justify a larger QS dining facility.  It has been a while since we were there but I liked the QS food at POR.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I think the issue with Goods to Go is that OKW was the first DVC timeshare built and they expected guests to dine in their villas using their kitchens, not in a food court.  And that is pretty much how it is at all the deluxe resort and the DVC villas.

If you want a villa with the door through the laundry room to the bathroom, request Turtle Pond or South Point, not HHArea or Millers Road.


----------



## Brian Noble

Deb & Bill said:


> And that is pretty much how it is at all the deluxe resort and the DVC villas.


Even for a Deluxe/DVC resort, Goods is poor.


----------



## eeyoresmom

I think every DVC resort has a better food court ( except for Kidani). In all fairness, most DVC resorts built after OKW are attached to a regular resort and some of us just got used to those superior quick service options.


----------



## kent285

Question about Olivia's-is it necessary to make an ADR for breakfast (first week of June)? TIA


----------



## BobNed

kent285 said:


> Question about Olivia's-is it necessary to make an ADR for breakfast (first week of June)? TIA


Probably not on weekdays, but absolutely yes on weekends.  Sunday is particularly busy.


----------



## NancyDVC

Yes there is a second entrance to the master bath room through the laundry room but only in buildings 23 & higher. That was a change made after they started building the resort. If you want good views and that second door to the bathroom I would suggest asking for Turtle Pond. great views, nice pool and that second door!


----------



## OKW Lover

NancyDVC said:


> Yes there is a second entrance to the master bath room through the laundry room but *only in buildings 23 & higher.* That was a change made after they started building the resort. If you want good views and that second door to the bathroom I would suggest asking for Turtle Pond. great views, nice pool and that second door!


Actually, that's in buildings 30 and higher.


----------



## River Country

Best buildings not near HH??? I have stayed at OKW twice and absolutely love it.  Looking for your recommendations. on a non HH building.  I would like to use the pool and be on the ground floor and I will have a car.  I will be traveling with DW DD(8) and the grandparents.


----------



## sharadoc

River Country said:


> Best buildings not near HH??? I have stayed at OKW twice and absolutely love it.  Looking for your recommendations. on a non HH building.  I would like to use the pool and be on the ground floor and I will have a car.  I will be traveling with DW DD(8) and the grandparents.


 
Our favorite area is South Pointe because it's quiet. The cul-de-sac buildings 53-56 has a quiet pool, laundry room, and a bus stop right there. In the mornings, the buses start at South Pointe so you'll get a seat and then tour the rest of the resort LOL. But the buses are so good and plentiful there that it's the only resort that we will use the bus, and we always drive.

My only issue with laundry at the pool is that folks doing laundry, usually one person, take over the tables so when we go to spend the afternoon at the pool we have to just grab lounge chairs in the sun. It's literally the only negative I have about OKW. I wish the laundry folks would be willing to share tables, or have more tables at the pool for the swimming guests.


----------



## Chuck S

My favorites are bldgs 30 to 35, in the Turtle Pond area, and 45, 46 and 55 for the South Point area. Be aware that bldg 34 is an HA building, so some, if not all, 1st floor units in that building are handicap/wheelchair modified.


----------



## Deb & Bill

sharadoc said:


> Our favorite area is South Pointe because it's quiet. The cul-de-sac buildings 53-56 has a quiet pool, laundry room, and a bus stop right there. In the mornings, the buses start at South Pointe so you'll get a seat and then tour the rest of the resort LOL. ...


Actually, the first stop is Peninsular Road with South Point next, followed by Turtle Pond, Millers Road and then Hospitality House.


----------



## Brian Noble

River Country said:


> I will be traveling with DW DD(8) and the grandparents.


Note that in buildings 29 and lower, there is no access from the living room to the master bath without going through the master bedroom. In buildings 30 and higher, they changed the layout slightly and added a door between them (through the laundry room, if memory serves.) Depending on your sleeping configuration, that might matter.


----------



## Dawn68PA

Hooray!  We just booked here for our December trip!  5th through the 12th.   Can't wait!  It'll be our first trip to this home resort.  We also own at SSR and stayed there in February.  My BF has never been to WDW during this time of year and I can't wait for him to see all the holiday décor and activities!

The option for near hospitality house was taken so we're looking forward to an awesome view!  

Now to look through the beginning of this thread and get familiar....


----------



## DougK

Hi, we are interested in staying at OKW but we would like a higher floor and we would need an elevator. We would also like a parking lot so as far as I can tell that means we should request Building 62 or 63. If we cannot get that then we will settle for a first floor in some other building but we would rather have a balcony. My question is what view would we have from our studio balcony in Building 62 or 63?


----------



## OKW Lover

DougK said:


> My question is what view would we have from our studio balcony in Building 62 or 63?



You would be looking at the island green of the Lake Buena Vista golf course.  Its a pretty view.


----------



## DougK

OKW Lover said:


> You would be looking at the island green of the Lake Buena Vista golf course.  Its a pretty view.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Brian Noble

DougK said:


> Hi, we are interested in staying at OKW but we would like a higher floor and we would need an elevator. We would also like a parking lot so as far as I can tell that means we should request Building 62 or 63. If we cannot get that then we will settle for a first floor in some other building but we would rather have a balcony. My question is what view would we have from our studio balcony in Building 62 or 63?


Your requirements leave you with very few options at OKW.  It would be much easier to meet your needs at Saratoga, where all the buildings have elevators.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Building 62 would look out on the golf course and the bridge towards Peninsular Road.  Bldg 63 and 64 are across the street from 62.


----------



## carissa1970

DougK said:


> Hi, we are interested in staying at OKW but we would like a higher floor and we would need an elevator. We would also like a parking lot so as far as I can tell that means we should request Building 62 or 63. If we cannot get that then we will settle for a first floor in some other building but we would rather have a balcony. My question is what view would we have from our studio balcony in Building 62 or 63?


Somwhere earlier in this thread I posted a photo from our balcony in 63, I think.


----------



## jdmccon7

Need your opinion before I buy some air mattresses for use in a 2 bedroom at OKW (no one wants to share a bed).  Do you think a queen size mattress will fit in the master bedroom?  My father insists there was room enough if you include the closet but that isn't how I remember it.  I am pretty sure the queen size will fit in the second bedroom.  Maybe I would be safer with a full size.  TIA


----------



## Wood Nymph

jdmccon7 said:


> Need your opinion before I buy some air mattresses for use in a 2 bedroom at OKW (no one wants to share a bed).  Do you think a queen size mattress will fit in the master bedroom?  My father insists there was room enough if you include the closet but that isn't how I remember it.  I am pretty sure the queen size will fit in the second bedroom.  Maybe I would be safer with a full size.  TIA



We were just in a dedicated two bedroom two weeks ago and just from guessing, I'm not sure that a queen size air mattress would fit in the master. It would have to be between the bathroom and the bed, since I'm pretty sure there isn't enough space between the outside wall and the bed. A twin size would fit, though. You could probably fit the queen size air mattress in the 2nd bedroom if you move the table and chairs out - or possibly by the extra closet as long as you had a dedicated 2nd br - not a lockoff. And an air mattress or two would definitely fit in the living room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jdmccon7 said:


> Need your opinion before I buy some air mattresses for use in a 2 bedroom at OKW (no one wants to share a bed).  Do you think a queen size mattress will fit in the master bedroom?  My father insists there was room enough if you include the closet but that isn't how I remember it.  I am pretty sure the queen size will fit in the second bedroom.  Maybe I would be safer with a full size.  TIA


A queen sized air bed won't fit in the master bedroom.  The closet isn't a walk-in; it is adjacent to the jetted tub.  If your two bedroom is dedicated, you could put the air bed in the closet in the second bedroom.  It's pretty big, but not queen sized big.

If you are buying air beds, go with twin sized.  I think even double may be too big for the bedroom.  But if you are talking about the living room, you'd have some room.


----------



## jdmccon7

I am sure my son would never let me forget it if I put him in the closet to sleep.  Very Harry Potter. Maybe I'll go with the twin size.  We can't do living room because that is where we banished the one that snores like a chain saw.  Thanks very much for the help.  I just love OKW.  Can't wait to get there.


----------



## DougK

Brian Noble said:


> Your requirements leave you with very few options at OKW.  It would be much easier to meet your needs at Saratoga, where all the buildings have elevators.



Thanks we may just do that but I wish SSR had 2 beds like OKW has.


----------



## Chuck S

I think a twin size may b tight, but it can probably fit in the laundry room.  The problem with that is it would block the living room easy access to the bathroom, they'd need to come through the master bedroom.  Just a reminder that OKW added the sleeper chair to the living room during the rehab a few years ago. So a two bedroom would be 2 queens in bedroom two, queen sleeper and single sleeper chair in living room, and king bed in master bedroom.


----------



## bcuinohio

DougK said:


> Thanks we may just do that but I wish SSR had 2 beds like OKW has.



I have never been to SSR but from the boat ride to DTD, SSR looks very nice.  The one bed/sleeper sofa does not work for us.  It is too tight for two teenage boys. 

We stayed at WLV in 2011. My older boy stayed with his high school band so the three of us did okay with the one bed and sleeper sofa.  After the band left, my older son stayed with us a few extra days.  It was a little tight on the sleeper sofa.  They were 11 and 14 then. On our upcoming trip, they will be 14 and 19. The Second QS bed is definately more comfortable.


----------



## BobNed

bcuinohio said:


> I have never been to SSR but from the boat ride to DTD, SSR looks very nice.  The one bed/sleeper sofa does not work for us.  It is too tight for two teenage boys.
> 
> We stayed at WLV in 2011. My older boy stayed with his high school band so the three of us did okay with the one bed and sleeper sofa.  After the band left, my older son stayed with us a few extra days.  It was a little tight on the sleeper sofa.  They were 11 and 14 then. On our upcoming trip, they will be 14 and 19. The Second QS bed is definately more comfortable.


A dedicated two bedroom at SSR does have 2 queens.


----------



## jdmccon7

Chuck S said:


> I think a twin size may b tight, but it can probably fit in the laundry room.  The problem with that is it would block the living room easy access to the bathroom, they'd need to come through the master bedroom.  Just a reminder that OKW added the sleeper chair to the living room during the rehab a few years ago. So a two bedroom would be 2 queens in bedroom two, queen sleeper and single sleeper chair in living room, and king bed in master bedroom.


I thought about that too.  Or I might even try to move the sleeper chair into the laundry room.  We have 2 extra people this time for a total of 8 in a 2 bedroom.  Too crowded for my taste but I am not used to summer rates which are too high for my taste.  None of that will matter once we are there.  The wait is killing me but my OCD planning takes the edge off!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bcuinohio

BobNed said:


> A dedicated two bedroom at SSR does have 2 queens.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

jdmccon7 said:


> I thought about that too.  Or I might even try to move the sleeper chair into the laundry room.  We have 2 extra people this time for a total of 8 in a 2 bedroom.  Too crowded for my taste but I am not used to summer rates which are too high for my taste.  None of that will matter once we are there.  The wait is killing me but my OCD planning takes the edge off!  Thanks for the advice.



Please do NOT attempt to move the sleeper chair.  It is too wide to fit down the hall easily and very heavy, which could lead to damaging both walls and the laminate flooring.  If you must use the laundry room for a sleeping area, please use an air mattress. I realize you wouldn't have the kitchen and living room, but another alternative may be 3 studios at OKW, giving you 6 queen beds. Or booking an additional studio. If you're booking cash rates through Disney, yes they are high, but renting from a DVC Member can be reasonable.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jdmccon7 said:


> I thought about that too.  Or I might even try to move the sleeper chair into the laundry room.  We have 2 extra people this time for a total of 8 in a 2 bedroom.  Too crowded for my taste but I am not used to summer rates which are too high for my taste.  None of that will matter once we are there.  The wait is killing me but my OCD planning takes the edge off!  Thanks for the advice.


You won't be able to move the sleeper chair into the laundry room.  It's too wide to fit in the space.  Plus it is pretty heavy and you really shouldn't move the furniture all over the place.  Bring your own twin sized air bed if you plan to use the laundry room for sleeping. To me, though, that would be worse than putting the air bed in the closet.


----------



## Wood Nymph

We spent a lot of time in the laundry room during our trip last month, due to a total rain out one day, and the available floor space is barely the width of a normal doorway. And your guests would have to walk through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom if you blocked it up like that.

I think you could fit two twin size air mattresses in the 2nd bedroom and one twin size air mattress in the master bedroom. So, if you have eight people who won't share a bed, and assuming that at least two people will sleep in the king bed, then one in the living room, one in the master on a air mattress, and four in the bedroom with two air mattresses - and you are set to go. Have a great trip. We have seven in our 2BR and it worked out great.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello!
we are renting points and staying at OKW for the first time in just 18 days!  we aren't going to have a car (taking Magical Express) but our friends who arrive the next day will be driving down.

my question is after we check in at the HH do we then take the internal bus to our room? or do they have other transportation for that?

Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

mommy2mrb said:


> my question is after we check in at the HH do we then take the internal bus to our room? or do they have other transportation for that?
> 
> Thanks!



We wondered this, since we recently had our first OKW trip sans car.  They had a nice golf cart who took us to our room.  And since we were on the third floor, it was nice that he helped us upstairs with all our luggage (for 6 people) and our stroller.


----------



## Wood Nymph

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello!
> we are renting points and staying at OKW for the first time in just 18 days!  we aren't going to have a car (taking Magical Express) but our friends who arrive the next day will be driving down.
> 
> my question is after we check in at the HH do we then take the internal bus to our room? or do they have other transportation for that?
> 
> Thanks!


They will take you and any luggage you have to your room.  Our room wasn't ready when we checked in so we just checked our carry on's will Bell Services and then hopped a bus to MK.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Simba's Mom said:


> We wondered this, since we recently had our first OKW trip sans car.  They had a nice golf cart who took us to our room.  And since we were on the third floor, it was nice that he helped us upstairs with all our luggage (for 6 people) and our stroller.





Wood Nymph said:


> They will take you and any luggage you have to your room.  Our room wasn't ready when we checked in so we just checked our carry on's will Bell Services and then hopped a bus to MK.




Thank you both for your responses!  nice to know we will have a ride to our room!  we are arriving early in the morning due to flying the red eye from WA so will be probably be leaving our bags too unless we get really lucky to have our room ready at 7:00 am!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello again!

one more question....does the buses still pick up in the same order of Peninsular Road first and Miller Road area last?  just trying to figure out which area we'd like to be in.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello again!
> 
> one more question....does the buses still pick up in the same order of Peninsular Road first and Miller Road area last?  just trying to figure out which area we'd like to be in.
> 
> Thanks!



That is the normal order, but it can vary occasionally depending upon construction areas for road resurfacing or if an entire area of the resort goes under rehab.  The only areas where I've had bus issues is the Hospitality area and Miller's Road.  Exceptions may be if traveling with a scooter or wheelchair, as they are limited to the number a bus can safely accommodate.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Chuck S said:


> That is the normal order, but it can vary occasionally depending upon construction areas for road resurfacing or if an entire area of the resort goes under rehab.  The only areas where I've had bus issues is the Hospitality area and Miller's Road.  Exceptions may be if traveling with a scooter or wheelchair, as they are limited to the number a bus can safely accommodate.



Thank you!  we don't have anyone travelling with a scooter or wheelchair!


----------



## sheri18

Hi all,
Our trip is quickly approaching, with the tough winter in Boston looking forward to sunshine....
We are going for our sons wishes wedding...most of us are staying at OKW...
trying to see if there is a particular building we should request...
there will be 4 grandkids ages...5, 6 and 3 and 3 months...who will def. want to go to the pool, looking at pics, I am thinking main pool...
close to a bus stop would be better with all the kids, stroller ect...
a building with the separate bathroom door, and would love a water view....is this asking to much..lol
thanks in advance....


----------



## Chuck S

sheri18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ...a building with the separate bathroom door, and would love a water view....is this asking to much..lol
> thanks in advance....


You know there are no elevators in most of OKW.  Only 3 buildings, 62, 63 and 64 have elevators.  The rest of OKW was built prior to changes in the ADA requirements.

Buildings 30 and higher will have the second entrance to the bathroom in one bedroom and larger units.  With kids that young, they may be safer in one of the neighborhood pools rather than the main pool with the slide, though there are no lifeguards or slide except at the main pool, the water is just as wet.  Will you have a car?  If so, I'd probably recommend Old Turtle Pond or South Point areas.


----------



## sheri18

we wont be having a car....would we need one.....
altogether there are approx .45-50 people going to the wedding....most are staying at OKW...so I thought the main pool area would be best....hmmm
what are the views like from buildings 62, 63, and 64 if I request those...would like a top floor...


----------



## TLCdisneyfan

Is there a walking path from Bldgs 45-46 to the South point pool? Is it easy to get there?


----------



## Chuck S

sheri18 said:


> we wont be having a car....would we need one.....
> altogether there are approx .45-50 people going to the wedding....most are staying at OKW...so I thought the main pool area would be best....hmmm
> what are the views like from buildings 62, 63, and 64 if I request those...would like a top floor...


Remember that those elevator buildings are often held for those with mobility issues.  Bldg 62 would be a water/golf view 63 and 64 would be golf view with a view of a small water feature. main pool area are about  I only asked about a car because then it really wouldn't matter where you are located in the resort to get to the main pool area..  The buildings farthest from the main pool are about 2/3 of a mile away, or about 1/2 the length of World Showcase Promenade at EPCOT.


TLCdisneyfan said:


> Is there a walking path from Bldgs 45-46 to the South point pool? Is it easy to get there?


 I don't think there is a walkway, you'd need to walk in the roadway, but it is a fairly short walk.


----------



## laurajane

Not sure if this has been asked further back in the thread, but I have a question about how refillable mugs at Turtle Shack work. I know you used to just hand your mug to the CM at the bar, but have they nowhad one of the new RFID machines installed? And if they have, is it open when the snack bar isn't?


----------



## Brian Noble

Chuck S said:


> I don't think there is a walkway, you'd need to walk in the roadway, but it is a fairly short walk.


There is a sidewalk to the South Point village entrance, at the very least.
https://goo.gl/maps/aGskq


----------



## Chuck S

Brian Noble said:


> There is a sidewalk to the South Point village entrance, at the very least.
> https://goo.gl/maps/aGskq


Thank you.  I wasn't sure if there was a sidewalk on that side or not.  Some buildings have them, others do not.


----------



## famgel

Wondering what my chances are getting a Grand Villa 1/3 -1/10/16, 7 months out ? I'm hoping good because the holiday crowd should be leaving 1/3, Sunday and the marathon people will not be looking for Grand Villas! Am I right or should I have a back up plan? Only have 450 points but def need 3 separate bedrooms. Our home resort is SSR. Thank you for your help its my one and only grandson first trip, he'll be 23 months old at that point!!!


----------



## ebmouse

_Good Morning. I am getting close to the seven month window and have a few questions. We are taking a laid back vacation this time and want to stay at OKW again. I was google mapping and found that bldg 55 looks perfect for our stay. Does anyone know if this is a 2 or 3 story? Also, do you get much noise from the pool area? Thanks for the help._


----------



## ekendall2

Hello Everyone! Renting DVC points for the first time in october. I noticed that our reservation says "Near hospitality house".  I have never stayed here, so just wondering what this means??  Close to pool?  Dining?

Is it guaranteed?

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## bcuinohio

ekendall2 said:


> Hello Everyone! Renting DVC points for the first time in october. I noticed that our reservation says "Near hospitality house".  I have never stayed here, so just wondering what this means??  Close to pool?  Dining?
> 
> Is it guaranteed?
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!


Yes, it is the buildings nearest to the main pool and dining areas.  There is an excellent color map posted by Chuck on the first page of this thread.  It shows which buildings are considered Hospitality House.  

It should be guaranteed.  Just *don't* check the "Take first available" option in the online check in.


----------



## ekendall2

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ebmouse

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has knowledge about bldg. 55. Is it a 2 or 3 story? Looking for 2br. Is there sheltered room and electric to store a scooter on ground floor if we decide to rent one? Thanks for your help.


----------



## disneymomma76

Quick question.......July 2015 trip......first half using points, second half cash.  If I book hospitality house with points what are my chances of not having to move for the second half on cash?  I know HH category is popular.  TIA!


----------



## bcuinohio

disneymomma76 said:


> Quick question.......July 2015 trip......first half using points, second half cash.  If I book hospitality house with points what are my chances of not having to move for the second half on cash?  I know HH category is popular.  TIA!



I think Hospitality House is only available when using DVC points.


----------



## DeborahB

We are staying in a 2 BR villa on a cash reservation at the end of this month. I've stayed in one before, but that was way back in 1999! I remember how spacious it was, and quiet.

My 2 DS's, DIL, and DGD age 2 will be with us.

My question: Is there a pack and play in the villa or would I have to request one? How about bed rails? We are not sure which will work out better for her. She sleeps in a toddler bed at home w/ a bedrail. Thanks!


----------



## Wood Nymph

DeborahB said:


> We are staying in a 2 BR villa on a cash reservation at the end of this month. I've stayed in one before, but that was way back in 1999! I remember how spacious it was, and quiet.
> 
> My 2 DS's, DIL, and DGD age 2 will be with us.
> 
> My question: Is there a pack and play in the villa or would I have to request one? How about bed rails? We are not sure which will work out better for her. She sleeps in a toddler bed at home w/ a bedrail. Thanks!



There is a pack and play in the villa. I don't know about bedrails.


----------



## OKW Lover

DeborahB said:


> My question: Is there a pack and play in the villa or would I have to request one? How about bed rails? We are not sure which will work out better for her. She sleeps in a toddler bed at home w/ a bedrail. Thanks!



There will be a pack and play in the unit.  You'll need to request bedrails.


----------



## DeborahB

Wood Nymph said:


> There is a pack and play in the villa. I don't know about bedrails.





OKW Lover said:


> There will be a pack and play in the unit.  You'll need to request bedrails.



That's great! Thanks so much for your replies!  Now I just can't wait to get there!


----------



## jtownpluto

bcuinohio said:


> Yes, it is the buildings nearest to the main pool and dining areas.  There is an excellent color map posted by Chuck on the first page of this thread.  It shows which buildings are considered Hospitality House.
> 
> It should be guaranteed.  Just *don't* check the "Take first available" option in the online check in.


We'll be staying here for the first time next year. Why should we not check the "take first available" option?


----------



## famgel

jtownpluto said:


> We'll be staying here for the first time next year. Why should we not check the "take first available" option?


I believe they meant whatever villa u r assigned to check in, check the resort map before accepting u don't have to take what they offer all the time. You can ask to look at the inventory to get what u will be happy with even if u have to wait


----------



## BobNed

jtownpluto said:


> We'll be staying here for the first time next year. Why should we not check the "take first available" option?


Unless you have booked the Hospitality House area it doesn't matter.  But if you did, the first available option might very well be way away from the Hospitality House area.


----------



## bcuinohio

jtownpluto said:


> We'll be staying here for the first time next year. Why should we not check the "take first available" option?



You may lose the Hospitality House area.


----------



## florep1

Are buildings 45  & 46 considered part of Peninsular Road or Southpoint?


----------



## ain0004

Okw lovers.....I have another post... My mother has a prosthesis.   At times require a w/c or her special walker.  I sm hoping for a grand villa with elevator.  If not next best area!


----------



## Deb & Bill

ebmouse said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has knowledge about bldg. 55. Is it a 2 or 3 story? Looking for 2br. Is there sheltered room and electric to store a scooter on ground floor if we decide to rent one? Thanks for your help.


The only sheltered space will be in your villa.  You'll need to request first floor villa.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ain0004 said:


> Okw lovers.....I have another post... My mother has a prosthesis.   At times require a w/c or her special walker.  I sm hoping for a grand villa with elevator.  If not next best area!


Request either handicap GV or Bldg 62, 63, 64 with medical needs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

florep1 said:


> Are buildings 45  & 46 considered part of Peninsular Road or Southpoint?


South Point.  Just stayed in 45 a week ago.


----------



## cgmac121

We will be staying at OKW for the first time July 6-10 in a 2 bedroom villa.  We are not DVC members and this is a cash reservation.  Can someone help me out on what the differences will be for us?  I believe I have read that we will receive daily maid service?  Also- my dad is wanting to be on the ground floor and close to the hospitality house area (he actually wants a freestanding "villa", I don't think I explained to him well that villa doesn't mean it is off by itself).  What are my best bets for doing a request and honestly- please clarify that process for me. 

Can't wait to be back at WDW!!

Thanks,
Crystal


----------



## BobNed

cgmac121 said:


> We will be staying at OKW for the first time July 6-10 in a 2 bedroom villa.  We are not DVC members and this is a cash reservation.  Can someone help me out on what the differences will be for us?  I believe I have read that we will receive daily maid service?  Also- my dad is wanting to be on the ground floor and close to the hospitality house area (he actually wants a freestanding "villa", I don't think I explained to him well that villa doesn't mean it is off by itself).  What are my best bets for doing a request and honestly- please clarify that process for me.
> 
> Can't wait to be back at WDW!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Crystal


Yes, on a cash reservation you should get daily housekeeping.  If you don't call housekeeping and tell them.  The may forget.  Other than housekeeping there really is no difference between a cash stay and a DVC points stay.  Near Hospitality House is a booking category for DVC points stays.  It is generally not available for cash reservations, however, you can request "close to Hospitality House" and you can request ground floor.  If your dad needs ground floor for mobility/medical reasons, request it that way.  OKW is pretty good about trying to match requests.  You should call Disney Reservations to make your requests, or you can do it through online check-in.  Personally, I would call.


----------



## cgmac121

BobNed said:


> Yes, on a cash reservation you should get daily housekeeping.  If you don't call housekeeping and tell them.  The may forget.  Other than housekeeping there really is no difference between a cash stay and a DVC points stay.  Near Hospitality House is a booking category for DVC points stays.  It is generally not available for cash reservations, however, you can request "close to Hospitality House" and you can request ground floor.  If your dad needs ground floor for mobility/medical reasons, request it that way.  OKW is pretty good about trying to match requests.  You should call Disney Reservations to make your requests, or you can do it through online check-in.  Personally, I would call.



Thank you for your response!  When we visited in 2009, I believe we had to make room requests two weeks prior to arrival?  Is this still the case?   My dad is wanting a first floor room due to health issues with my mom, so thank you for letting me know I can call and explain this.  Is there a specific building that would be best for those two options?  I do realize that we can only request and it's not a guarantee.


----------



## BobNed

cgmac121 said:


> Thank you for your response!  When we visited in 2009, I believe we had to make room requests two weeks prior to arrival?  Is this still the case?   My dad is wanting a first floor room due to health issues with my mom, so thank you for letting me know I can call and explain this.  Is there a specific building that would be best for those two options?  I do realize that we can only request and it's not a guarantee.


Rooms are generally assigned around 3-5 days prior to check-in.  You can and should make your requests any time before then.  Take a look at the very first post in this thread.  There is a map that shows the location of all the buildings.  The yellow buildings are the Hospitality Area.  Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the only buildings with elevators, and are generally held for those with mobility issues.  Of course there are first floor villas in every building.  You are never too far from a bus stop, and all park buses stop at Hospitality House last, on their way out of the resort.  You can hop on any park bus and get to HH easily.


----------



## BuckeyeBama

My wife asked me to consider OKW for our trip in January, 2016. A few questions:

Is it too late to book a 10 day trip in January around the Marathon?
How is OKW during the Marathon?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheri18

Are are there buildings near the HH that have nice views....

We are paying cash but would like to try and get a villa closer to the main pool..

How are the ones with the elevators are they far from main pool area..

So confused on which area to try and request...would love some time of view...but centrally located.

We are about 2 weeks out


----------



## scoobydooby

Is anyone able to tell me the bus route (order of the stops) when leaving for the parks and then when returning from the parks please? I can't quite follow anything I've read about this....... Also. How far is the walk from the Turtle Pond area to Hospitality House? I think I may request this area as I like the idea of the quiet pool with some access to food. Finally can we ask for our luggage to be brought to the room by Bell Services (I know we need to tip). Coming from the UK for a three week trip and will have 6 suitcases and four sets of cabin bags. Thanks


----------



## micksn

Arriving and leaving the parks - Peninsula Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Millers Road, Hospitality House except for DTD/Typhoon Lagoon bus which goes the other way. 
It's about 10/15 minute walk from Turtle Pond area. 
When you arrive bell srvices will take you and your luggage in a golf cart to your room and help you into your room with your luggage. This was a very exciting way to arrive!
We stayed in Millers Road which was closer to HH and good bus service, however I would also be tempted with quick service at Turtle Pond for snacks and drink refills as we like to use the quiet pool.


----------



## scoobydooby

micksn said:


> Arriving and leaving the parks - Peninsula Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Millers Road, Hospitality House except for DTD/Typhoon Lagoon bus which goes the other way.
> It's about 10/15 minute walk from Turtle Pond area.
> When you arrive bell srvices will take you and your luggage in a golf cart to your room and help you into your room with your luggage. This was a very exciting way to arrive!
> We stayed in Millers Road which was closer to HH and good bus service, however I would also be tempted with quick service at Turtle Pond for snacks and drink refills as we like to use the quiet pool.


 Thank you


----------



## Deb & Bill

sheri18 said:


> Are are there buildings near the HH that have nice views....
> 
> We are paying cash but would like to try and get a villa closer to the main pool..
> 
> How are the ones with the elevators are they far from main pool area..
> 
> So confused on which area to try and request...would love some time of view...but centrally located.
> 
> We are about 2 weeks out


If you are paying cash, you won't get HHArea villas (11-14, 22-26).  62, 63 and 64 are the newest villas (built about 2000) and they have an elevator, but are usually reserved for medical needs.  They are right across the road from the HH.  15 and 16 or 27, 28 and 29 are all closer to the main pool.  All five of these have a golf course view.


----------



## Deb & Bill

micksn said:


> Arriving and leaving the parks - Peninsula Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Millers Road, Hospitality House except for DTD/Typhoon Lagoon bus which goes the other way.
> It's about 10/15 minute walk from Turtle Pond area.
> When you arrive bell srvices will take you and your luggage in a golf cart to your room and help you into your room with your luggage. This was a very exciting way to arrive!
> We stayed in Millers Road which was closer to HH and good bus service, however I would also be tempted with quick service at Turtle Pond for snacks and drink refills as we like to use the quiet pool.


The DTD/Internal bus isn't quite opposite.  Usually HH, Millers Road, Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond and then HH again.


----------



## Deb & Bill

scoobydooby said:


> Is anyone able to tell me the bus route (order of the stops) when leaving for the parks and then when returning from the parks please? I can't quite follow anything I've read about this....... Also. How far is the walk from the Turtle Pond area to Hospitality House? I think I may request this area as I like the idea of the quiet pool with some access to food. Finally can we ask for our luggage to be brought to the room by Bell Services (I know we need to tip). Coming from the UK for a three week trip and will have 6 suitcases and four sets of cabin bags. Thanks


Turtle Pond pool isn't too far, maybe 1/2 mile from HH (about ten minute walk).  The Turtle Shack isn't open all the time; it was closed when we were there towards the end of March.


----------



## Nanajo1

You can catch a bus to get to HH and main pool.


----------



## scoobydooby

Deb & Bill said:


> If you are paying cash, you won't get HHArea villas (11-14, 22-26).  62, 63 and 64 are the newest villas (built about 2000) and they have an elevator, but are usually reserved for medical needs.  They are right across the road from the HH.  15 and 16 or 27, 28 and 29 are all closer to the main pool.  All five of these have a golf course view.



We have booked off the Disney UK site and others who have done this have definitely had HH rooms allocated to them. I don't know how common that is but it happens for certain.


----------



## bisney

Hi OKW Lovers!

I've got an October 2015 trip booked for myself, my wife, DS5, DD2, mother, father and brother in law in a 2 bedroom near HH category.

What are your thoughts regarding staying on the ground floor versus staying on the top floor?  If you're on the ground floor, how noisy does it get from the units above you (aka - pitter patter of feet... my toddler is a light sleeper and kids running around the floor above us might wake her up)?

My brother in law and I can easily lug the stroller up a couple of flights of stairs if need be.

Thanks in advance.  Can't wait to stay at OKW!


----------



## Nanajo1

If you don't mind lugging the stroller and the kids at the end of the day I would request an upper floor.


----------



## sheri18

I think we definitely want an upper floor....looking at the map, how are the views on Pennisular road.as opposed to the buildings with the elevators, and which elevator building has the better views.


----------



## Nanajo1

The views we had on Peninsula HH area were water. We had great golf course views too. Had several balls land near our ground floor patio. We actually saw our sons playing golf on the course.


----------



## dollyd

Ok, can someone tell  me how I can get a 3bdrm near the pool and bus stop?   My husband has breathing problems and my daughter in law has MS so we are rentin g two scooters and I would like to be close to the busstopo and the pool because she has two little ones.  If someone can give me a room request that would help alot.


----------



## Brian Noble

bcuinohio said:


> You may lose the Hospitality House area.


Because this is a booking category, and not a request, I don't think they'll be moved unless there is a maintenance issue that takes their HH villa out of service unexpectedly, even if they check "first available."


----------



## Deb & Bill

dollyd said:


> Ok, can someone tell  me how I can get a 3bdrm near the pool and bus stop?   My husband has breathing problems and my daughter in law has MS so we are rentin g two scooters and I would like to be close to the busstopo and the pool because she has two little ones.  If someone can give me a room request that would help alot.


Most of the Grand Villas start on the second floor, except for a few handicap accessible ones and the elevator building GV.  So you need a first floor GV with scooters or a GV in an elevator building.  And only one bedroom is on the first floor.  All the pools are handy to the villas, as are the bus stops.  It looks like 63 and 48 are the only buildings with HCA GV.


----------



## sheri18

Nanajo1 said:


> The views we had on Peninsula HH area were water. We had great golf course views too. Had several balls land near our ground floor patio. We actually saw our sons playing golf on the course.


So it seems Peninsular Road may be the way to go....for DH sake I would have liked an elevator, but I really want a good view...hmmm.


----------



## dollyd

dollyd said:


> Ok, can someone tell  me how I can get a 3bdrm near the pool and bus stop?   My husband has breathing problems and my daughter in law has MS so we are renting two scooters and I would like to be close to the busstop and the pool because she has two little ones.  If someone can give me a room request that would help alot.


----------



## dollyd

Thank you all for the info.  I will look into every option.


----------



## irenep

Hi, wonder if anyone can help?
I have a cash booking for a 1 bedroom villa but plans have changed and a 2BR would suit us better. There are no cash 2 BRs available so if I was to book a studio using points is there any chance we would be able to have them connecting or at least in the same building?


----------



## Nanajo1

Tell your reservation agent what you need and have the two rooms listed as traveling together. That will alert the room assigner. But if there are no two bedrooms available chances are they won't be connecting but in the same building. Good luck.


----------



## jdmccon7

Are there any 2 bedrooms, top floor along Pennisular Rd that have a view?  We stayed in Bldg 53, 2 bed, top floor and had a view of the trees.  My dad is recovering from cancer battle so I am thinking he may be in the room more this time.  A view would be nice.  Hoping the cm takes pity when he/she sees the cancer patient and helps me out.  But it would be nice to have an idea of what they are offering before I walk in to see for myself.  TIA


----------



## Simba's Mom

We stayed in a 2 BR, top floor along Penninsular road a few months ago, and although it didn't have much of a view, as you can see, it was very peaceful and enjoyable to sit out there in the morning.  We weren't along the golf course, at leaf not noticeably so, which can be good or bad.  On the good side, no maintenance workers driving their loud carts around in the early morning.  On the negative side, no golfers to watch and make fun of ("Look at that guy's swing".  I'm afraid DH, the golfer, is always noticing that).  And what disappointed me the most was that I didn't see a little duck all week.  But it was fun to watch the birds there in the morning.


----------



## jdmccon7

Simba's Mom said:


> We stayed in a 2 BR, top floor along Penninsular road a few months ago, and although it didn't have much of a view, as you can see, it was very peaceful and enjoyable to sit out there in the morning.  We weren't along the golf course, at leaf not noticeably so, which can be good or bad.  On the good side, no maintenance workers driving their loud carts around in the early morning.  On the negative side, no golfers to watch and make fun of ("Look at that guy's swing".  I'm afraid DH, the golfer, is always noticing that).  And what disappointed me the most was that I didn't see a little duck all week.  But it was fun to watch the birds there in the morning.


That is definitely a better view than we had, but still not much of one.  It may be a choice between quiet road and a view.  I'll pick the quiet road every time.  We were in bldg 53 last time.  Do you remember your building #?


----------



## Merylj

Hello, thinking of a breakfast at DTD. What time do the boats start?


----------



## Simba's Mom

jdmccon7 said:


> That is definitely a better view than we had, but still not much of one.  It may be a choice between quiet road and a view.  I'll pick the quiet road every time.  We were in bldg 53 last time.  Do you remember your building #?



It was the top floor of building 28.  On another site, they questioned it because the list didn't show a 2 BR on the top floor, but I checked-that's it!


----------



## BobNed

Simba's Mom said:


> It was the top floor of building 28.  On another site, they questioned it because the list didn't show a 2 BR on the top floor, but I checked-that's it!


Oh well, what do they know.  Here's the layout for building 28.  There are 3 2 BR on each floor.

*Type A* buildings are all 3 stories. 
1st Floor- S, 1, 2, 2, 2, 1, S
2nd Floor- S, 1, 2, 2, 2, 1, S
*3rd Floor- 2, 2, 2*
Buildings 13, 20, 21, 23, 26, 27, *28*, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 45, 46, 47, 50, 52, 54, 56 and 62 are all Type A.


----------



## jdmccon7

I just realized my original post said Peninsular Road when I really meant Southpoint Road.  My bad, sorry.  But it bldg 53 or 54.  I wonder if they leave the trees in certain places to protect us from wayward golf balls?


----------



## Nanajo1

Merylj said:


> Hello, thinking of a breakfast at DTD. What time do the boats start?


I think we were able to get a boat to Disney Springs at 10 am. What will be Disney Springs abbreviation? DS?


----------



## Simba's Mom

BobNed said:


> Oh well, what do they know.  Here's the layout for building 28.  There are 3 2 BR on each floor.
> 
> *Type A* buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- S, 1, 2, 2, 2, 1, S
> 2nd Floor- S, 1, 2, 2, 2, 1, S
> *3rd Floor- 2, 2, 2*
> Buildings 13, 20, 21, 23, 26, 27, *28*, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 45, 46, 47, 50, 52, 54, 56 and 62 are all Type A.



AHA!  Thanks so much.  They made me wonder if I was imagining things.


----------



## Merylj

Nanajo1 said:


> I think we were able to get a boat to Disney Springs at 10 am. What will be Disney Springs abbreviation? DS?



Many thanks for your help.


----------



## SCPixie

I miss OKW! "Welcome Home to Disney's Old Key West Resort, featuring whimsical features and gingerbread architecture." We are going on a Disney Cruise next year instead of going to OKW and the parks. I hope I don't regret it. I've never cruised before!


----------



## cnorth

We will be back in 29 days and I can't wait!  I love OKW!


----------



## TandCmum

We have just booked for September 2016, 21 nights in a deluxe studio with free ddp


----------



## sheri18

Wow.....21 days...a dream come true......


----------



## nono

We did 21 days in a 1 br in OKW before our second child (and in between dogs).  It doesn't get old.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Cinders Mum

Hey Chicka TandCmum.  You've waited a long long time to get back to WDW, and I cannot wait for you to experience and love OKW.  Fingers crossed our trips will overlap and I get to see you again.  much love V xxx


----------



## southerngirl528

Count me in with the OKW lovers! Joined DVC in '93 and OKW remains one of my very favorite resorts. Huge rooms, great cast and the landscaping has filled in so beautifully over the 24 years since the resort was built. I love the peacefulness after a hectic day in the parks. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## sheri18

southerngirl528 said:


> Count me in with the OKW lovers! Joined DVC in '93 and OKW remains one of my very favorite resorts. Huge rooms, great cast and the landscaping has filled in so beautifully over the 24 years since the resort was built. I love the peacefulness after a hectic day in the parks. Ahhhhhh.



Which building would you recommend...as for a view and not to far from main pool....my husband would need an elevator...


----------



## southerngirl528

Hi Sheri!

If your DH needs an elevator you need to get a request in immediately! There are only a couple of buildings w/elevators at OKW. Are you a DVC Member? Or trading in? Or paying cash? If you're a member or trading in, call DVC Mbr Svcs and let them know right away that your DH has special needs so that they can note that on your rez. If you booked through a TA, get in touch with them asap and have them confirm they have given this info to Disney. 

To be near the main pool, one needs to have a Hospitality House request. This is not my favorite area because it's so busy, but it is the only location of those buildings with elevators. It is possible they can block a 1st floor room for you (IF they know about your DH's physical needs) if no elevator villa is available. Again, I cannot emphasize strongly enough that you contact the appropriate folks to get this request/need on your rez!


----------



## shoes99

sheri18 said:


> Which building would you recommend...as for a view and not to far from main pool....my husband would need an elevator...


Just got back from OKW in a 1 bedroom.  We booked a HH villa, and put ground floor or close 
to elevator.  When we checked in we were given a 2nd floor villa in a bldg with no elevator and DH
uses a scooter, we had to leave the scooter in the van.  They said sorry
its not guaranteed unless you book "ADA accessible room required".  So I booked for next February and called back to assure a villa with access to an elevator.  They said sorry.  You had to book it with your original booking.  Request are not guaranteed unless they are "ADA accessible room required".  
Good luck with your requests.  They said they would put us in a ground floor room in another 
building but not a HH category.  DH said stay with the near HH location.


----------



## TandCmum

Hey cinders mum . I'm so excited, I really do hope we get to overlap a little, we always said we would see each other again in WDW


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Odd question, I know, but is there a Hess station near OKW?


----------



## tinabina919

This is my first time staying here, we have a studio for 6 nights renting DVC points. Can someone explain the mousekeeping? I hear they only come once a week? What about towels and toilet paper etc...?


----------



## Deb & Bill

snowwhitesmom said:


> Odd question, I know, but is there a Hess station near OKW?


There is one near DTD, but I'd avoid the traffic.  Otherwise, you need to go to the one near the BW or MK.


----------



## Deb & Bill

tinabina919 said:


> This is my first time staying here, we have a studio for 6 nights renting DVC points. Can someone explain the mousekeeping? I hear they only come once a week? What about towels and toilet paper etc...?


For six nights, you will get trash and towel service on day four (day one is check in day).    They wlll swap out your towels for clean ones and resupply your disposables (toilet paper, paper towels, shampoo, conditioner, soap. shower gel).  They will not clean your villa or make any beds unless you pay for extra service.


----------



## sheri18

I hope i am not going to regret staying at OKW....
We are going for my sons wedding and we have 7 room reservations which we linked and requested to all be in same building...
My son got there today and none of the rooms are in same building even though we requested that, and they said there are no elevator buildings left, which I requested for my husband who is recovering from radation.

Not a good start....we check in tomorrow, hope it gets better....I am so disappointed, this is a family vacation with all my sons and grandchildren...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sheri18 said:


> I hope i am not going to regret staying at OKW....
> We are going for my sons wedding and we have 7 room reservations which we linked and requested to all be in same building...
> My son got there today and none of the rooms are in same building even though we requested that, and they said there are no elevator buildings left, which I requested for my husband who is recovering from radation.
> 
> Not a good start....we check in tomorrow, hope it gets better....I am so disappointed, this is a family vacation with all my sons and grandchildren...



Did you also have ground floor as an option on your request with the elevator building?  They should hopefully be able to do that.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

For a five night stay will we have Mousekeeping at all?


----------



## Deb & Bill

snowwhitesmom said:


> For a five night stay will we have Mousekeeping at all?


With a five night stay, on day four (day one is check in day or the day after night three), you will get Trash & Towel service.  The housekeepers will replace your towels and your trash will be removed.  The various supplies will be replaced (shampoo, soap, coffee, paper towels, toilet paper, etc).


----------



## Deb & Bill

sheri18 said:


> I hope i am not going to regret staying at OKW....
> We are going for my sons wedding and we have 7 room reservations which we linked and requested to all be in same building...
> My son got there today and none of the rooms are in same building even though we requested that, and they said there are no elevator buildings left, which I requested for my husband who is recovering from radation.
> 
> Not a good start....we check in tomorrow, hope it gets better....I am so disappointed, this is a family vacation with all my sons and grandchildren...


If you got seven studios, it would be nearly impossible to get them all in the same building.  Studios are found at the ends of the smaller buildings, so some buildings might only have four.  If you got a two bedroom lockoff, they are composed of a studio and a one bedroom, so the same situation.  It you booked a variety of villas, you might have a little more luck.  But even then it could be tough depending on what is available when you check in.

As for your husband, did you book the building as a medical need?  If it was just a request that you added to your reservation, you might not get it.  But you might get a first floor villa if that works.

So it all depends on what size villa you booked.


----------



## Lakegirl

Good Luck!!! Sending Pixie Dust you way!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

chepic said:


>


Us, since 1998.  Things are changing, my one and only (18) is graduating from high school May 20th and I've booked him and 5 of his friends into an OKW 2BR for the week of August 2. The 6 of them are all going to different colleges and this will be their special time without parental supervision  .  They've all grown up with us sharing our DVC accommodations, so this a graduation present to them all!  I love my DVC and I love, love OKW!


----------



## Nanajo1

What a great gift.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Nanajo1 said:


> What a great gift.


They've all worked so hard to get to this point, they are amazing young people, most of them I've known since the age of four! They deserve it and I'm so glad that through DVC I'm able to do it.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

O.K. no matter what I do, I can't get rid of the 2014 vacation references.  I deleted, saved, input new, saved again...No getting anywhere!


----------



## Deb & Bill

BEASLYBOO said:


> Us, since 1998.  Things are changing, my one and only (18) is graduating from high school May 20th and I've booked him and 5 of his friends into an OKW 2BR for the week of August 2. The 6 of them are all going to different colleges and this will be their special time without parental supervision  .  They've all grown up with us sharing our DVC accommodations, so this a graduation present to them all!  I love my DVC and I love, love OKW!


We did something similar, but we stayed with the kids.  We had a GV and brought eight friends (in two cars and a UHaul trailer for luggage). Hard to believe it was four years ago and our son is now graduating from college and starting a Disney internship five days after graduation.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Congratulations! How exciting, a Disney internship. I agree, the time just flies by!


----------



## Deb & Bill

BEASLYBOO said:


> Congratulations! How exciting, a Disney internship. I agree, the time just flies by!


Maybe you'll be saying the same in four years.  Your son and his friends will have a wonderful time.


----------



## GAN

BEASLYBOO said:


> Us, since 1998.  Things are changing, my one and only (18) is graduating from high school May 20th and I've booked him and 5 of his friends into an OKW 2BR for the week of August 2. The 6 of them are all going to different colleges and this will be their special time without parental supervision  .  They've all grown up with us sharing our DVC accommodations, so this a graduation present to them all!  I love my DVC and I love, love OKW!



Our youngest daughter is graduating this year from HS, so we booked a studio in June for her and three of her friends. Any suggestions for room requests?  I know they are planning some pool time and I'm thinking that they should be relatively close to HH to make it easier if they need anything. I've never stayed so I'm not really sure, just basing it on looking at maps.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

GAN said:


> Our youngest daughter is graduating this year from HS, so we booked a studio in June for her and three of her friends. Any suggestions for room requests?  I know they are planning some pool time and I'm thinking that they should be relatively close to HH to make it easier if they need anything. I've never stayed so I'm not really sure, just basing it on looking at maps.


Sure HH is a great option, we over the course of 50+ stays prefer to be away from HH, at 18 the kids are done with the pool slide so we prefer Turtle Pond near the snack bar/not so quiet pool! I think the girls will love it no matter what bldg. In or near HH they will be close to the general store and Olivia's, the main pool and the HH bus stop!  Congratulations, and next college graduation!


----------



## GAN

Thanks for the reply!  After looking at it, I think they may enjoy Turtle Pond as well.  Like you said -they aren't into the slide and the pool looks nice over at TP ... The snack shack is a bonus.  Is it possible for them to catch a bus from TP to HH and vice versa?  Do they run every 20 mins or so?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

GAN said:


> Thanks for the reply!  After looking at it, I think they may enjoy Turtle Pond as well.  Like you said -they aren't into the slide and the pool looks nice over at TP ... The snack shack is a bonus.  Is it possible for them to catch a bus from TP to HH and vice versa?  Do they run every 20 mins or so?


Definitely, the buses make the stop at HH each time!


----------



## Deb & Bill

GAN said:


> Thanks for the reply!  After looking at it, I think they may enjoy Turtle Pond as well.  Like you said -they aren't into the slide and the pool looks nice over at TP ... The snack shack is a bonus.  Is it possible for them to catch a bus from TP to HH and vice versa?  Do they run every 20 mins or so?


If they hop any bus at Turtle Pond, the next stop is Millers Road and then HH.  If they walk over to Peninsular Road and get on any bus, the next stop is South Point and then Turtle Pond.  The internal bus (also called DTD bus) stops first at HH, then Millers Road, then Peninsular Road, then South Point, then Turtle Pond then back to HH.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Deb & Bill said:


> If they hop any bus at Turtle Pond, the next stop is Millers Road and then HH.  If they walk over to Peninsular Road and get on any bus, the next stop is South Point and then Turtle Pond.  The internal bus (also called DTD bus) stops first at HH, then Millers Road, then Peninsular Road, then South Point, then Turtle Pond then back to HH.


And in all honesty, I love parking that car and letting the bus driver do the driving! My son loves the buses too, it's just part of the vacation! Only once since 1998 did I have a bus issue, not a bad track record!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

And Mother and son are doing a graduation trip as well, in June ! Couldn't get an OKW Studio, had to take BLT! Citricos, Cali Grill, Victoria & Alberts! Woohoo, not totally selfless! Can't wait!


----------



## Simba's Mom

BEASLYBOO said:


> Definitely, the buses make the stop at HH each time!



Umm, maybe they're supposed to but one time recently when I was at OKW, the bus filled up at Turtle Pond area and we just went directly to MK from there.  I remember thinking "Boy, if I was at Miller's Road right now, I'd really be p***d waiting so long!"


----------



## Deb & Bill

Simba's Mom said:


> Umm, maybe they're supposed to but one time recently when I was at OKW, the bus filled up at Turtle Pond area and we just went directly to MK from there.  I remember thinking "Boy, if I was at Miller's Road right now, I'd really be p***d waiting so long!"


Usually if that is the case, they will send another bus right away to OKW.


----------



## sheri18

Well we are all here at OKW, for my son's wedding on Sunday..
The room situation isn't what I had hoped for but we are coping.
We did not all get in the same building so we are. Little spread out...
We got 4-1 bedroom and 2-2 bedroom 
A few others are staying at Beachclub.
I am not to happy that we are not all together, seeing as we booked  these so long ago, and the wedding is on Disney property, thought they might be a little more accommodating.
So far ok, as others have said property is very big....
The rooms, like others have said are very large which is so nice, but dated, nothing to bad though....


----------



## Regan1103

Hi all! We have booked at stay at OKW in Sept  It will be me, my 2y/o ds and my mom. We aren't doing parks outside of MNSSHP and are looking forward to relaxing (well mom and I are, I'm sure DS has a different plan) Are we going to be able to walk to the main pool from our room? I should note, we are still a ways out from our online check in still and I am just now starting the research to figure out where we should even consider to request (i'm assuming its like the regular resorts in that you can request areas?) Are there any places you all suggest for compiled information/pictures? (we loved the 7 in 7 video, it got us extra excited for our stay). Most importantly, do the ground floor porches have fencing? DS loves to be outside but it would be much more relaxing if he can't make a run for it haha


----------



## Nanajo1

I am curious. Did you list the ressies as "traveling with"? I am hoping all my "traveling with" villas are close to each other.


----------



## carlbarry

Able to walk to main pool?
Depends on:
1. How close your building will be to Hospitality House, or
2. How far you are willing to walk
I suggest you request near Hospitality House.


Regan1103 said:


> Hi all! We have booked at stay at OKW in Sept  It will be me, my 2y/o ds and my mom. We aren't doing parks outside of MNSSHP and are looking forward to relaxing (well mom and I are, I'm sure DS has a different plan) Are we going to be able to walk to the main pool from our room?


----------



## Nanajo1

You can hop on any bus to get to the HH.


----------



## Regan1103

We love walking around. I just couldn't tell if the property was conducive to walking around with a little one in tow. I imagine walking to the pool would be easy but the walk back may be a pain haha. Would you all suggest trying to get a room near a quiet pool and then walking/taking the bus to the main pool? Little buddy loves "swimming" ...bath time is a different story, I assume it's because he can splash mommy in the pool but not in the tub haha


----------



## Deb & Bill

Regan1103 said:


> We love walking around. I just couldn't tell if the property was conducive to walking around with a little one in tow. I imagine walking to the pool would be easy but the walk back may be a pain haha. Would you all suggest trying to get a room near a quiet pool and then walking/taking the bus to the main pool? Little buddy loves "swimming" ...bath time is a different story, I assume it's because he can splash mommy in the pool but not in the tub haha


If you have a stroller, walking around OKW works out great with a small child.  And you can take the stroller to the pool, too.


----------



## Regan1103

Deb & Bill said:


> If you have a stroller, walking around OKW works out great with a small child.  And you can take the stroller to the pool, too.


 that's great to hear! thanks


----------



## Princess Leia

I am interested to know if the drinks machine at Turtle Shack is open outwith the hours Turtle Shack is open for service. If not it would seem to be of limited use to rope drop people.


----------



## Deb & Bill

sheri18 said:


> Well we are all here at OKW, for my son's wedding on Sunday..
> The room situation isn't what I had hoped for but we are coping.
> We did not all get in the same building so we are. Little spread out...
> We got 4-1 bedroom and 2-2 bedroom
> A few others are staying at Beachclub.
> I am not to happy that we are not all together, seeing as we booked  these so long ago, and the wedding is on Disney property, thought they might be a little more accommodating.
> So far ok, as others have said property is very big....
> The rooms, like others have said are very large which is so nice, but dated, nothing to bad though....


To get all of those in the same building, it would need to be an almost empty building. Which would be very hard to find. OKW is pretty much booked up all the time.


----------



## petbren

Looking to book a 2bdrm.  I would like near HH. I have heard there is an issue with the 1 bdrms near HH, where you have to walk through the master to get to the bathroom, but with a 2 bdrm that shouldn`t be an issue, unless you had people using the pullouts in the living room who would need also to use the main bath. Is that correct.


----------



## baileygirlsmom

Hi there, we are staying at OKW for the first time this summer, I will be renting an ECV and was wondering about the boat to DTD, are they equipped to accommodate an ECV? Thanks!


----------



## carlbarry

Yes they are!  Have fun!


----------



## baileygirlsmom

carlbarry said:


> Yes they are!  Have fun!


Thanks so much! I am so excited to be staying there, taking my daughters BFF for her first visit, they are 17!


----------



## Wenny

For those who stay HH, what is your area of preference?  11 - 14 or 23 - 26?

We've stayed HH a few times and always ended up in 14.  We're patio sitters and weren't crazy about the views.


----------



## carlbarry

When you get on or off the boat, the pilot will put down a steel ramp for the ECV.
First visit is great for OKW!  The boat ride is so much more pleasant than using the bus.  And probably faster.


----------



## carlbarry

Wenny said:


> For those who stay HH, what is your area of preference?  11 - 14 or 23 - 26?
> 
> We've stayed HH a few times and always ended up in 14.  We're patio sitters and weren't crazy about the views.


First time, I was in building 11.  Third time, building 26.  I was very pleased with my view from building 11, as it was the back of the golf course, very private.  But I think I prefer the view I had in building 26.  Much more interesting: larger expanse of golf course, water feature.


----------



## bcuinohio

Princess Leia said:


> I am interested to know if the drinks machine at Turtle Shack is open outwith the hours Turtle Shack is open for service. If not it would seem to be of limited use to rope drop people.



Most likely the drink machines are only turned on when the Turtle Shack is open.


----------



## Princess Leia

I am now able to make my room requests for my stay at OKW. I have studied the maps and read a lot of the advice on here. As near Hospitality House is not a room request I can make I am looking to work out what some of the other options might put us. We have booked a one bedroom end villa. Is the upper floor the top floor?
Which buildings are considered as Canal View?


----------



## Deb & Bill

petbren said:


> Looking to book a 2bdrm.  I would like near HH. I have heard there is an issue with the 1 bdrms near HH, where you have to walk through the master to get to the bathroom, but with a 2 bdrm that shouldn`t be an issue, unless you had people using the pullouts in the living room who would need also to use the main bath. Is that correct.


None of the HH area villas have the connecting door through the laundry room to the master bathroom.  You need a villa numbered 30 or higher to get that.  That pretty much leaves Turtle Pond and South Point.  Plus the three newer buildings 62, 63 and 64 which are usually reserved for medical needs because of the elevators.

But if the guests sleeping in the living room use the bathroom in the second bedroom (for a two bedroom villa), yes, they can use that one.  But that means maybe seven guests use that bathroom if you have all beds full (nine guests).


----------



## Simba's Mom

Princess Leia said:


> We have booked a one bedroom end villa. Is the upper floor the top floor?
> Which buildings are considered as Canal View?


 
We always request upper floor and that's always given us the top floor (which is sometimes second and sometimes third floor)  I think the canal-view buildings are 45 and 46.  Be careful if it says "water view".  We requested "water view" once and ended up facing a pond, and hearing the traffic on the main road, in building 40.  That's our least favorite building now.  And we always get a 1 BR also.


----------



## Princess Leia

Simba's Mom said:


> We always request upper floor and that's always given us the top floor (which is sometimes second and sometimes third floor)  I think the canal-view buildings are 45 and 46.  Be careful if it says "water view".  We requested "water view" once and ended up facing a pond, and hearing the traffic on the main road, in building 40.  That's our least favorite building now.  And we always get a 1 BR also.



Thanks. The way requests are done I imagine there's probably no way to avoid getting buildings near the main road. The room request seems to be Canal View. I wonder if some of the peninsular road buildings are also considered Canal View. What do you put as your second request?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Princess Leia said:


> Thanks. The way requests are done I imagine there's probably no way to avoid getting buildings near the main road. The room request seems to be Canal View. I wonder if some of the peninsular road buildings are also considered Canal View. What do you put as your second request?


I'd bet they aren't because they don't have a canal view.  There are no windows on that side of the villa except for the frosted window in the bathroom. The window in the studio would be on the side, not facing the canal.


----------



## florep1

Made it to our GV Friday. Room was ready around 3. We could hear the Downtown Disney garage construction banging for two days. It was barely noticeable inside, but we couldn't sit in our patio, it was so loud, and it woke us up bright and early Saturday morning. I guess they stopped sometime yesterday, as it was gone when we came back for our midday break. Our view is blah. I requested a water and golf course view and we got two humongous trees view. If you squint hard enough, you could find a small ditch, and the golf course is behind the trees. It's nice and private though, I guess the trees help with the traffic noise. No complaints on the room so far. Plenty of room for the four of us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

florep1 said:


> Made it to our GV Friday. Room was ready around 3. We could hear the Downtown Disney garage construction banging for two days. It was barely noticeable inside, but we couldn't sit in our patio, it was so loud, and it woke us up bright and early Saturday morning. I guess they stopped sometime yesterday, as it was gone when we came back for our midday break. Our view is blah. I requested a water and golf course view and we got two humongous trees view. If you squint hard enough, you could find a small ditch, and the golf course is behind the trees. It's nice and private though, I guess the trees help with the traffic noise. No complaints on the room so far. Plenty of room for the four of us.


Which building?


----------



## florep1

51


----------



## Grumpyiscool

So me and the wife are going without kids in July. OKW is one of the only resorts we have not spent time at.   Is it possible to request a quiet area still close to pool/main building


----------



## Nanajo1

Wenny said:


> For those who stay HH, what is your area of preference?  11 - 14 or 23 - 26?
> 
> We've stayed HH a few times and always ended up in 14.  We're patio sitters and weren't crazy about the views.


We like 23-26. If unable to get HH we like 27. I am sure 11-14 is closer to HH but I don't like all the busses in that area.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Grumpyiscool said:


> So me and the wife are going without kids in July. OKW is one of the only resorts we have not spent time at.   Is it possible to request a quiet area still close to pool/main building



When DH and I went for our 30th anniversary, we were on the second floor of 16 and we loved it.  Here's our view-





Since DH's a golfer, it was perfect.


----------



## Nanajo1

I'm thinking of bringing a lounge chair,and never moving!


----------



## carlbarry

Grumpyiscool said:


> So me and the wife are going without kids in July. OKW is one of the only resorts we have not spent time at.   Is it possible to request a quiet area still close to pool/main building


In January I stayed in building 16.  It is in a cul de sac, and very quiet.  Then again, my first stay I was in building 11, and it was also very quiet.


----------



## florep1

Banging in the pilons today at Downtown Disney. We didn't notice it this morning as e left early for our Keys to the Kingdom tour, but it's loud right now. I was able to nap after all. I guess you get used to the banging.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Grumpyiscool said:


> So me and the wife are going without kids in July. OKW is one of the only resorts we have not spent time at.   Is it possible to request a quiet area still close to pool/main building


You are talking about OKW. It's all quiet.  And there are multiple pools.  If you aren't close to the Hospitality House, just hop any bus.  Then either take the Internal bus back or walk over to the Peninsular Road bus and take any bus from there back to your area.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

I love the GV IN 15 and the views from 15/16. I also enjoy 45/46 canal view. I love 42/43 GV & 2 BD's, near the quiet pool/Turtle Shack snack bar Turtle Pond!


----------



## Snowy-girls

Hello 
We will be having a garden grocer order delivered on our check in day but on the off chance we wont be in the room(going to DTD)is there anywhere for OKW to store our frozen items?.TIA.x.

Edited to ask another question....
Does the store sell Haagen Dazs,if yes is it a snack credit(it was back in 2013 at AKL)and have you noticed if they sell the pineapple and coconut flavour?.Thanks again.x.


----------



## Nanajo1

Bell services will store your order. Cold items are refrigerated. You can either pick up your order or have bell services deliver it.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nanajo1 said:


> Bell services will store your order. Cold items are refrigerated. You can either pick up your order or have bell services deliver it.


Thank you,but what about frozen items?,do they have a freezer?.Was hoping to order ice cream along with frozen pancakes and waffles.x.


----------



## Nanajo1

They can keep frozen food in the freezer.


----------



## vt2nyc

Booked my first stay at OKW for Dec 2015. We're a group of 6 adults and 1 teenager, who have all been to WDW a few times. This time,we wanted a room where we could all hang out together at the end of the day, and OKW seemed like a perfect fit. We have rented DVC points for two rooms: a two-bedroom villa and a Studio (it will be my sister's boyfriend's first family vacation with us...we thought he might need a Studio to escape to now and then!) Apparently our room request is in the "Near the HH" category, but I want to make sure we have a dual entrance bathroom in the Villa. Will I need to make a special request for that? Or do most of the 2-bedroom villas have that? Thanks for any advice !


----------



## bchlvrrn

Here now  !
Anyone know where the walkway way to DTD starts ! I guess it is now "Disney Springs"! Thx


----------



## chepic

vt2nyc said:


> Booked my first stay at OKW for Dec 2015. We're a group of 6 adults and 1 teenager, who have all been to WDW a few times. This time,we wanted a room where we could all hang out together at the end of the day, and OKW seemed like a perfect fit. We have rented DVC points for two rooms: a two-bedroom villa and a Studio (it will be my sister's boyfriend's first family vacation with us...we thought he might need a Studio to escape to now and then!) Apparently our room request is in the "Near the HH" category, but I want to make sure we have a dual entrance bathroom in the Villa. Will I need to make a special request for that? Or do most of the 2-bedroom villas have that? Thanks for any advice !



I do believe that they all have the dual entrance through the laundry room.   we did the same thing over last summer when we went with friends:  2 bedroom and a studio.  Ended up in the same building 1 floor down.  Worked out great!   Have fun.

Cheryl


----------



## cnorth

vt2nyc said:


> Booked my first stay at OKW for Dec 2015. We're a group of 6 adults and 1 teenager, who have all been to WDW a few times. This time,we wanted a room where we could all hang out together at the end of the day, and OKW seemed like a perfect fit. We have rented DVC points for two rooms: a two-bedroom villa and a Studio (it will be my sister's boyfriend's first family vacation with us...we thought he might need a Studio to escape to now and then!) Apparently our room request is in the "Near the HH" category, but I want to make sure we have a dual entrance bathroom in the Villa. Will I need to make a special request for that? Or do most of the 2-bedroom villas have that? Thanks for any advice !



I believe that only buildings above 30 have the dual entrance to the bathroom. Near HH category is building 11-14 and 23-26. If I am correct, you will have to decide which is more important to you.


----------



## vt2nyc

Thank you so much for the info. I'll look into it!


----------



## Deb & Bill

We were in a GV in 15, too.  Loved the view of the golfers.  We were just in 45 in March and got a lot of bus noise from the three way stop just a few yards away.  But the canal view was nice.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Nanajo1 said:


> They can keep frozen food in the freezer.


----------



## Snowy-girls

Me again,i know this is a silly question but can anyone tell me how many pancakes you get with the Buttermilk Pancakes+Eggs option?,how many waffles with the waffle+eggs option(are they mini mickey waffles,or like a large round waffle?),and with the childrens mickey waffle breakfast option,how many waffles do you get+how many sausages would you get if you chose that option?.TIA for answering my silly questions  .x.


----------



## Disney_Mama

bchlvrrn said:


> Here now  !
> Anyone know where the walkway way to DTD starts ! I guess it is now "Disney Springs"! Thx


I believe the walkway to DTD is beside building 55.  
It's a really nice walk.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Our OKW contract passed ROFR and we are now happy OKW owners. 
We have stayed at OKW many times and love it.  Can't wait for my next trip in August.
I need to update my home resort pictures.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Disney_Mama said:


> I believe the walkway to DTD is beside building 55.
> It's a really nice walk.


Yep, across the street from the Southpoint pool.


----------



## chepic

Disney_Mama said:


> Our OKW contract passed ROFR and we are now happy OKW owners.
> We have stayed at OKW many times and love it.  Can't wait for my next trip in August.
> I need to update my home resort pictures.


love OKW....welcome home!!!


----------



## MIZZOU Tigers

I am preparing to call in our room request on a cash reservation for our week long stay in a 2 BR Villa at OKW.  I have previously placed fax requests in at previous resorts in which I was fairly specific about buildings/levels/views and every time we've received pretty much what we requested.  My question is, when calling how specific and how many options should I give the cast member to note on our reservation.  The following is the order of our desired buildings:  

Choice 1 - Building 27
Choice 2 - Building 62
Choice 3 - Building 28
Choice 4 - Building 63
Choice 5 - Building 64
Choice 6 -Building 29

We know building 62-64 are the only ones with elevators and go to those with mobility needs.  We will have a good time no matter what but the above locations would be ideal for us and I would love to find a way to give us the highest chance of getting into one of these buildings.  

I appreciate any input!


----------



## BobNed

MIZZOU Tigers said:


> I am preparing to call in our room request on a cash reservation for our week long stay in a 2 BR Villa at OKW.  I have previously placed fax requests in at previous resorts in which I was fairly specific about buildings/levels/views and every time we've received pretty much what we requested.  My question is, when calling how specific and how many options should I give the cast member to note on our reservation.  The following is the order of our desired buildings:
> 
> Choice 1 - Building 27
> Choice 2 - Building 62
> Choice 3 - Building 28
> Choice 4 - Building 63
> Choice 5 - Building 64
> Choice 6 -Building 29
> 
> We know building 62-64 are the only ones with elevators and go to those with mobility needs.  We will have a good time no matter what but the above locations would be ideal for us and I would love to find a way to give us the highest chance of getting into one of these buildings.
> 
> I appreciate any input!


Your requests are very specific, but they don't tell the room assigner what you're looking for.  For example, close to the main pool, close to a bus stop, Miller's Road area, etc.  If none of your requested buildings is available the assigner won't know why you are asking for those specific buildings.  I would be much more generic with the request.


----------



## MIZZOU Tigers

BobNed said:


> Your requests are very specific, but they don't tell the room assigner what you're looking for.  For example, close to the main pool, close to a bus stop, Miller's Road area, etc.  If none of your requested buildings is available the assigner won't know why you are asking for those specific buildings.  I would be much more generic with the request.



Thank you for the feedback and what you said makes sense.  I am just struggling a bit with what exactly to tell the CM when I call.  This is why I liked faxing in the past (at our non-DVC resort stays) because I could provide explain why we wanted our specific choices.  My concern over the phone is the the CM adding the note to our reservation won't provide the detail that I normally would.  I'm essentially wanting to be near the HH, but we don't have that as an option as we are staying on a cash reservation.  We will be relying on Disney transportation and I've read that building 27 is ideal as you can board the bus at the stop next to building 26 or a short walk to the HH stop and get off at which one of the stops is first to return to our building and not have to ride around the entire resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

For your request, add Peninsular Road (that covers 27, 28 and 29) or elevator building (that covers 62, 63 and 64).  They will only take two requests.  Miller's Road would also be a good request.  That would include 15-22.  Miller's Road is close to the HH for the most part.  BUT, you can catch any bus at the resort and get off at the HH.  Then to get back to your villa, either walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and hop any bus OR hop the Internal/DTD bus that stops first at HH, then Miller's Road, then Peninsular Road, then Southpoint, then Turtle Pond and then HH again before leaving the resort.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Hey Everyone, hope you don't mind me jumping in here as i have Many questions regarding OKW and i apologise in Advance if they've been asked a million times already. 

Im not a DVC member but have booked to stay with my Partner at OKW for 3 weeks in September 2016. Ive never stayed there (always been a POR guy)

1. Can i put requests in to stay in a particular building? Can i do that on the  MME site before i travel or do i need to email them?

2. Whats the best building to stay in if i want to be near to the Boats/ Main Lobby? Do any of these rooms offer good views of say the Golf?

3. Im going to be on the standard DDP and while i know there's Olivia's or the parks, wheres best to get Breakfast? Im worried about the lack of having a food court. 

4. Is 'Movies under the Stars' worth doing? Im going to have plenty of time to kill on this trip


----------



## Nanajo1

HH is not available to cash guests. I would request Peninsula Road location. Take the boat to DTD. There are a plethora of choices,from table service to Counter to snacks. And the boat ride is very relaxing.i found the movies geared to the kids, but enjoyable.l


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lee Matthews said:


> Hey Everyone, hope you don't mind me jumping in here as i have Many questions regarding OKW and i apologise in Advance if they've been asked a million times already.
> 
> Im not a DVC member but have booked to stay with my Partner at OKW for 3 weeks in September 2016. Ive never stayed there (always been a POR guy)
> 
> 1. Can i put requests in to stay in a particular building? Can i do that on the  MME site before i travel or do i need to email them?
> 
> 2. Whats the best building to stay in if i want to be near to the Boats/ Main Lobby? Do any of these rooms offer good views of say the Golf?
> 
> 3. Im going to be on the standard DDP and while i know there's Olivia's or the parks, wheres best to get Breakfast? Im worried about the lack of having a food court.
> 
> 4. Is 'Movies under the Stars' worth doing? Im going to have plenty of time to kill on this trip


If you want a specific area, add that to your reservation.  Unless you are a member, you have no one to email.   I agree with Peninsular Road area to be close to the Hospitality House and get a nice golf course view.  Millers Road is also a good place to stay.  The HH area is a bookable area for points stays only like Nanajo1 said. 

Most people use their kitchenette or full kitchen to make a breakfast before they head out to the parks.  You'll have an undercounter refrigerator, microwave and toaster in a studio and a full kitchen in one bedroom or larger.  But, Goods to Go has a limited breakfast menu if you want someone else to make your breakfast. 

I think if you like POR, you will also like OKW.  We've been members there since 1997 and have stayed there 15 or 16 times (I've lost count). It's so relaxing and a break from all the noise and commotion in the parks.  Sometimes it's just nice to sit on the porch and watch the golfers go by.


----------



## bcuinohio

I have an eight day OKW trip coming up.  The first day is a cash reservation and the other seven are with DVC points.      My friend who made my DVC reservation had my cash reservation noted on the reservation.  I had the DVC reservation number noted on my cash reservation. Yesterday I went in and did my online check in.  I asked for Turtle Pond and an upper floor for my cash reservation.  After that I went to check in for my DVC reservation and my preferences from my cash reservation were already checked and I was unable to change them.  I did ask them to note on my reservation that I would like to be assigned the same room so I do not have to move on our second day. I hope this means that they are going to assign me the same room.

I picked Turtle Pond since I have  two teenage boys and I thought they would like it with the pool and snack bar close by.  Last year we stayed at HH but did not explore the other areas much.


----------



## scoobydooby

Hello. I read in this thread there is a walking path to Disney Springs starting at building 55. How long is the walk please and where does it take you to at Disney Springs? Do you have to walk across the golf course? Thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

scoobydooby said:


> Hello. I read in this thread there is a walking path to Disney Springs starting at building 55. How long is the walk please and where does it take you to at Disney Springs? Do you have to walk across the golf course? Thanks.


Yes, the path starts at Southpoint and goes to DTD.  It's about one mile long and is not lit at night.  So it's only a daytime walk.  You are not permitted on the golf course unless you are playing.  You have to stay on the walking path and stay off the course and the cart paths.  It ends over near Cirque.


----------



## minniemimi52

I've been reading the posts trying to get information about the 3 bedroom villas at OKW. Although we have stayed at OKW before and love it, this will be our first time in a GV. We have invited our niece and nephew and their 2 children to vacation with us. This will be their second time at WDW and the first at a DVC hotel. We will have cars so transportation (except to Downtown Disney) won't be a problem. And we would like to be near a pool. What are the best locations to request? We will be there in August. 

Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## Deb & Bill

minniemimi52 said:


> I've been reading the posts trying to get information about the 3 bedroom villas at OKW. Although we have stayed at OKW before and love it, this will be our first time in a GV. We have invited our niece and nephew and their 2 children to vacation with us. This will be their second time at WDW and the first at a DVC hotel. We will have cars so transportation (except to Downtown Disney) won't be a problem. And we would like to be near a pool. What are the best locations to request? We will be there in August.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before.


We had a GV in Bldg 15 and it was nice.  Close to the Millers Road pool and bus stop.  The porch had a great view of the tee box for that hole.  Most of the GVs are on the second and third floors (entrance on the second, two bedrooms on the third).


----------



## bcuinohio

Does a bus run to DTD all of the time or only when the boats are not running?

I also have seen some posts referring to an internal bus.  How is it marked?  I don't remember seeing it when I was there last year.  Since we are staying non-HH, the bus may come in handy for my boys.


----------



## Nanajo1

You can take any bus to get to the HH, Olivia's and feature pool. The internal bus has that designation on its Marquee. But you can take any bus from Peninsula Road to get "home".


----------



## Meldev

If you rent points and request an area, do you also request a backup area?
With 4 kids and no car we'd love to be in HH area or close by in millers road area.

TIA


----------



## larissawbb

Does anyone know how far the walk is from the Turtle Pond Pool to the bus stop?


----------



## OKW Lover

larissawbb said:


> Does anyone know how far the walk is from the Turtle Pond Pool to the bus stop?


It would be a very short walk, only a few minutes.  The bus stop at Turtle Pond is across from building 35.


----------



## larissawbb

OKW Lover said:


> It would be a very short walk, only a few minutes.  The bus stop at Turtle Pond is across from building 35.


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## minniemimi52

Deb & Bill said:


> We had a GV in Bldg 15 and it was nice.  Close to the Millers Road pool and bus stop.  The porch had a great view of the tee box for that hole.  Most of the GVs are on the second and third floors (entrance on the second, two bedrooms on the third).


Thanks! We've only stayed in a one bedroom at OKW and loved it. Looking forward to our extended family trip in August.


----------



## TagsMissy

I am getting excited, I just booked 2 nights (yeah I know it's not long!) as a bonus stay pre cruising on the Fantasy. We've never stayed at OKW before so this'll be nice to get a little taste of the resort. We won't have a car and our time at the resort will be limited so I put in a request for Building 15, 16 or near Hospitality House as we won't have a vehicle. Any downsides to buildings 15 or 16?


----------



## Lee Matthews

If your staying as an OOP guest and get the free refillable Mug, where would i go to fill it up if there's isnt a Quick Service location?


----------



## bcuinohio

Lee Matthews said:


> If your staying as an OOP guest and get the free refillable Mug, where would i go to fill it up if there's isnt a Quick Service location?



You can fill it at Good's Food to Go at HH or the Turtle Shack Poolside Snack in the Turtle Pond area.


----------



## Disneychick75

Hi everyone! My cousin, sister-in-law and I are going to OKW is September. Is the boat still running to DTD? I know that construction is still going on at Disney Springs. Also, is there a room types in each building map?


----------



## bcuinohio

Disneychick75 said:


> Hi everyone! My cousin, sister-in-law and I are going to OKW is September. Is the boat still running to DTD? I know that construction is still going on at Disney Springs. Also, is there a room types in each building map?



The boats should be running unless there is bad weather.  If the boats are not running, they will have busses.

I am not sure about the room types.


----------



## Disneychick75

bcuinohio said:


> The boats should be running unless there is bad weather.  If the boats are not running, they will have busses.
> 
> I am not sure about the room types.



Thank-you, bcuinohio!


----------



## Disneynewbie1

Hi all! I'm staying here and want some advice.  One member of our party would gravely benefit from an elevator.   How are those buildings/rooms different from the others and what are the views like? We have a 2 bedroom reserved.  Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

Disneychick75 said:


> Hi everyone! My cousin, sister-in-law and I are going to OKW is September. Is the boat still running to DTD? I know that construction is still going on at Disney Springs. Also, is there a room types in each building map?


Yes, each building has different types of villas.  Studios are normally at the ends of the building, but some larger buildings also have studios in the inner corners.  One bedrooms connect to studios to make two bedroom lockoffs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Meldev said:


> If you rent points and request an area, do you also request a backup area?
> With 4 kids and no car we'd love to be in HH area or close by in millers road area.
> 
> TIA


HH area is a booking category.  If you can't get that (Bldg 11-14 and 23-26), you could request Peninsular Road (27, 28, 29).   All of these buildings do not have the doorway through the laundry room to the bathroom in the one bedroom or larger villas.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lee Matthews said:


> If your staying as an OOP guest and get the free refillable Mug, where would i go to fill it up if there's isnt a Quick Service location?


How do you get a free refillable mug if you pay out of pocket?  Or do you just mean refillable mug?  I think the mug costs $16.49 if you buy it to get refills.  The Turtle Shack is only open seasonally and shorter hours.


----------



## BobNed

Deb & Bill said:


> How do you get a free refillable mug if you pay out of pocket?  Or do you just mean refillable mug?  I think the mug costs $16.49 if you buy it to get refills.  The Turtle Shack is only open seasonally and shorter hours.


Most Disney packages now include a refillable mug.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BobNed said:


> Most Disney packages now include a refillable mug.


You have to buy a dining plan to get a free mug.  Not just a room with tickets.


----------



## Disneychick75

Disneynewbie1 said:


> Hi all! I'm staying here and want some advice.  One member of our party would gravely benefit from an elevator.  How are those buildings/rooms different from the others and what are the views like? We have a 2 bedroom reserved.  Thanks



One of our group needs an elevator as well. I called member services and requested either a building with an elevator or a first floor accommodation. We also have a 2 bedroom. I know it's not guaranteed but we've never not had a request based on a medical need refused.



Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, each building has different types of villas.  Studios are normally at the ends of the building, but some larger buildings also have studios in the inner corners.  One bedrooms connect to studios to make two bedroom lockoffs.



Thank-you.


----------



## shoes99

We had ground floor and bldg with elevator on our reservation Feb 2015.  We were booked as a HH location and they did not honor any of the request. We got a 2nd floor 1BR.  DH has a rental scooter. They said you had to book an ADA reservation in order to be guaranteed
a ground floor or bldg with elevator.  We had a rental scooter but it held a good charge so we left it in the
mini-van most of the time.  When I booked for Feb 2016 I got HH but since I didn't say "ADA required" I will 
not be guaranteed a ground floor or bldg with an elevator.  Would have had to cancel and rebook.
They offered to move us in Feb 2015 to the back of the resort in a ground floor 1BR, but that defeats the purpose of booking a near HH category.  Make sure you book your reservation as medical necessary
ADA required.


----------



## bcuinohio

My son has been doing a little research on our vacation and he noticed that OKW has a basketball court and shuffleboard.  Is there a charge for basketball and shuffleboard?


----------



## Nanajo1

No charge. Hank's will have the equipment you need.


----------



## scoobydooby

Deb & Bill said:


> You have to buy a dining plan to get a free mug.  Not just a room with tickets.



The UK site offers great free regular dining plan deals at OKW with up to 30% off the accommodation, which can work out cheaper than free dining at a moderate resort where free dining for us is only the quick service plan. So lots of us book this deal. We get the mug with this deal.


----------



## bcuinohio

Nanajo1 said:


> No charge. Hank's will have the equipment you need.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## BobNed

Deb & Bill said:


> You have to buy a dining plan to get a free mug.  Not just a room with tickets.


Of course you are correct.  And I knew that.  Must have had a brain cramp when I posted what I did.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

shoes99 said:


> We had ground floor and bldg with elevator on our reservation Feb 2015.  We were booked as a HH location and they did not honor any of the request. We got a 2nd floor 1BR.  DH has a rental scooter. They said you had to book an ADA reservation in order to be guaranteed
> a ground floor or bldg with elevator.  We had a rental scooter but it held a good charge so we left it in the
> mini-van most of the time.  When I booked for Feb 2016 I got HH but since I didn't say "ADA required" I will
> not be guaranteed a ground floor or bldg with an elevator.  Would have had to cancel and rebook.
> They offered to move us in Feb 2015 to the back of the resort in a ground floor 1BR, but that defeats the purpose of booking a near HH category.  Make sure you book your reservation as medical necessary
> ADA required.



I booked a 1-bed at OKW by phone (as a DVC member) and we had a fair old discussion about which is the best building to request as I, too, will be hiring a scooter.  She said she could put me down for either a building with a lift or on the ground floor.  I asked when I should contact them again to request this, but she said no need - she would mark it up for me. 

I still don't know whether we'll be better off in something like building 62 which is nearest to HH.  The furthest away of the 3 lift buildings seems a fair old trek from the nearest bus stop and while that wouldn't be a problem with me in the scooter, it's a pain for DD.


----------



## butsy113

I'm doing a split stay for my birthday trip, and my friends would like to try OKW. I have stayed there before and absolutely loved it  so I'm fine with that. I really don't care what floor we are on, and actually prefer the higher floors. I also plan to book HH room and request a studio in buildings 23-26. It's just a girls trip so we will be using the balcony for coffee and relaxing. My one friend is an avid golfer. Is there a place I can find pictures of the views? Do any of these buildings have better views? Any suggestions or experiences welcome


----------



## Nanajo1

We were in buildings 28&25 and had golf course views.


----------



## Minnie-Maniac

OKW is not my parents Home Resort the BoardWalk is but we have stayed there one time and it was wonderful. We stayed in Building 33. The room was great and the main pool area was a lot of fun. My family also loved the evening campfires and the Surrey Bike Rentals.


----------



## Simba's Mom

butsy113 said:


> My one friend is an avid golfer. Is there a place I can find pictures of the views? Do any of these buildings have better views? Any suggestions or experiences welcome



For golf course views, we actually prefer Miller's Road, not HH but a short walk to the main building.  DH is also an avid golfer, so this was how he spent as much time as he could (when he wasn't golfing, of course).


----------



## butsy113

Simba's Mom said:


> For golf course views, we actually prefer Miller's Road, not HH but a short walk to the main building.  DH is also an avid golfer, so this was how he spent as much time as he could (when he wasn't golfing, of course).



What building is this? It looks so peaceful and relaxing!


----------



## Simba's Mom

That's building #16.  What was really nice was that there's a Larry Dotson print that I think is that building.  He was at one of the Art of Disney stores signing his prints that trip, which was our anniversary trip (hence the cake in the photo).  Guess what we got for our anniversary!


----------



## southerngirl528

A huge portion of the buildings at OKW have some sort of golf course view. We've had that view way more times than not. And we prefer NOT to be near HH, and prefer top floors. Thank goodness!


----------



## Wood Nymph

butsy113 said:


> I really don't care what floor we are on, and actually prefer the higher floors.



We asked for and received the second floor for our 2 br villa. I loved being on the second floor because there was no one above us, we were in the end unit, and the views are better on the higher floors. Ground floor rooms can have lots of foliage blocking the views.


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

I know you probably get this kind of question alot but what building or even room would you recommend for somewhere quiet near the water. Just booked a 1bedvilla.


----------



## nono

Your best bet is to ask for "water view."  Now if you specifically want a canal view, you need to say so, but it won't be as quiet, esp. at the turn near Building 55.  Horns a-blowin' until the last ride back from DtD (which isn't particularly late, but thought it should be mentioned).


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

Thanks for that! I can't believe I am already excited about it when it is so far away.


----------



## Lakegirl

Staying at OKW in August with DB, DD11 and DS 13.  I booked near HH but have never been to OKW before.  Is there anything else I should request ?


----------



## bcuinohio

Lakegirl said:


> Staying at OKW in August with DB, DD11 and DS 13.  I booked near HH but have never been to OKW before.  Is there anything else I should request ?


There are no elevators in the HH buildings. If that is a concern, you may want to request a ground floor unit.


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

Is there a particular bus stop that is slightly quieter than the others. I have heard that buses get full up and miss out some spots. Also can you use buses to get from one part of OKW to the other? If I feel lazy.


----------



## bcuinohio

Captain Hook Jr said:


> Is there a particular bus stop that is slightly quieter than the others. I have heard that buses get full up and miss out some spots. Also can you use buses to get from one part of OKW to the other? If I feel lazy.


We stayed there last year during Easter Week.  I don't remember any buses being too full to stop.  You can hop on any bus at your closest bus stop and ride up to HH.  To catch a bus back to you area, you will  have to walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop.  Peninsular Road is the first stop when the bus returns from its designated park.  HH is the last stop before the bus departs for its designated park.


----------



## Simba's Mom

bcuinohio said:


> We stayed there last year during Easter Week.  I don't remember any buses being too full to stop.



I've  gotten on buses at Turtle Pond and on another trip at Miller's Road, which were so full, they went directly to the park.  And during my last stay, our bus stopped at the HH and let people off, but he turned off the banner and didn't let anyone on, only a few off who were going there for breakfast.


----------



## southerngirl528

Captain Hook Jr said:


> I have heard that buses get full up and miss out some spots. Also can you use buses to get from one part of OKW to the other? If I feel lazy.



In 22 years as an OKW member, I have never not been able to get on a bus, so it certainly isn't often that a bus would be so full it would pass a stop there. The busiest bus times are at and before park opening times, and then in the evening. Each bus will make a last stop at HH no matter where it is heading. So oft times some of the folks on a theme park bus will be hopping off at HH. There is an internal bus that simply runs throughout the resort so that you don't have to walk everywhere. It's really pretty convenient. 

I don't really think any one bus stop will be busier or louder than another. To me the big thing is if your villa is assigned right at a bus stop or turnaround for the buses.


----------



## butsy113

southerngirl528 said:


> In 22 years as an OKW member, I have never not been able to get on a bus, so it certainly isn't often that a bus would be so full it would pass a stop there. The busiest bus times are at and before park opening times, and then in the evening. Each bus will make a last stop at HH no matter where it is heading. So oft times some of the folks on a theme park bus will be hopping off at HH. There is an internal bus that simply runs throughout the resort so that you don't have to walk everywhere. It's really pretty convenient.
> 
> I don't really think any one bus stop will be busier or louder than another. To me the big thing is if your villa is assigned right at a bus stop or turnaround for the buses.



I've never seen an internal bus there  I always get on a park bus to go to HH and then a DTD bus to get back. Have I missed this in all of my trips?


----------



## chalee94

butsy113 said:


> I've never seen an internal bus there  I always get on a park bus to go to HH and then a DTD bus to get back. Have I missed this in all of my trips?



i think the DTD bus is considered an "internal shuttle" but i could be wrong.


----------



## Wood Nymph

butsy113 said:


> I've never seen an internal bus there  I always get on a park bus to go to HH and then a DTD bus to get back. Have I missed this in all of my trips?


We took an internal bus to get from the HH to our villa during the pouring rain this past February. We had to wait more than 1/2 hour for it, but it eventually came. If it was raining than we would have walked to the Penisula bus stop to get a bus back to our villa.


chalee94 said:


> i think the DTD bus is considered an "internal shuttle" but i could be wrong.


We asked the DTD bus driver if he was also the internal shuttle, and he said no, that he was just going to DTD and taking the same route as the park buses did. So his next stop after HH was DTD.


----------



## butsy113

Wood Nymph said:


> We took an internal bus to get from the HH to our villa during the pouring rain this past February. We had to wait more than 1/2 hour for it, but it eventually came. If it was raining than we would have walked to the Penisula bus stop to get a bus back to our villa.
> 
> We asked the DTD bus driver if he was also the internal shuttle, and he said no, that he was just going to DTD and taking the same route as the park buses did. So his next stop after HH was DTD.



I must have missed the internal buses. Every time we've stayed at OKW the DTD bus stopped at HH first and did the bus stops backwards compared to the park buses. It made it really easy to get anywhere. Park buses took us to HH and DTD buses took us home. Maybe that's why I never realized there was an internal bus.


----------



## Wood Nymph

butsy113 said:


> I must have missed the internal buses. Every time we've stayed at OKW the DTD bus stopped at HH first and did the bus stops backwards compared to the park buses. It made it really easy to get anywhere. Park buses took us to HH and DTD buses took us home. Maybe that's why I never realized there was an internal bus.


I would have preferred to have the DTD bus travel the internal route, because four DTD buses went past us while we waited for the internal one.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DTD buses are internal.  They stop at HH, then Millers Road, next Peninsular Road, next South Point, then Turtle Pond and, finally at HH again.  He may have done the entire route already.  I'll have to ask when I get there in August for one night.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Deb & Bill said:


> DTD buses are internal.  They stop at HH, then Millers Road, next Peninsular Road, next South Point, then Turtle Pond and, finally at HH again.  He may have done the entire route already.  I'll have to ask when I get there in August for one night.


Yes, he may have already done the entire route since you said that they stop at HH twice.


----------



## tinabina919

How busy is Olivia's usually? Can you just walk in or should I make ADRs? I will be there in January, 180 days tomorrow!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

It really depends on your party size, how easily they can accomodate you. We're generally six and eat there for arrival day, late lunch, without ADR's.  We eat dinner late as well so there's always been an opening with minimal wait. If you prefer to eat at peak times of the day, ADR's are a good idea.


----------



## Wood Nymph

We  got last minute dinner reservations on a rainy night this past Feb and got seated right away while the people who walked up without ADR's had to wait 45 minutes for the next table.


----------



## OKW Lover

tinabina919 said:


> How busy is Olivia's usually? Can you just walk in or should I make ADRs? I will be there in January, 180 days tomorrow!


Early January (once past the New Year holiday) is pretty slow everywhere on property.  You shouldn't have any problem getting into Olivia's.


----------



## Disney_Mama

26 more days and I will be back at beautiful OKW
Taking DD and her friend.  They will be at a fencing camp during the week.  So I requested building 55 to be close to a quiet pool and the walk to DTD.
Fingers crossed I get my request.


----------



## mickey2006

Staying at OKW Nov. 29 - Dec 5!! Can't wait we loved it when we stayed there in 2012.


----------



## bcuinohio

We will be arriving early.  Is there a place to change if our room is not ready yet?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

bcuinohio said:


> We will be arriving early.  Is there a place to change if our room is not ready yet?


Yes, HH, behind the main pool/water slide are bathrooms/showers.


----------



## bcuinohio

BEASLYBOO said:


> Yes, HH, behind the main pool/water slide are bathrooms/showers.



Thanks.  We may be in long pants since planes can be cold.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

bcuinohio said:


> Thanks.  We may be in long pants since planes can be cold.


 It's convenient for check out day too, we often go to the parks and return to OKW and shower and change for the ride home!


----------



## My3TXGirls

Staying in a studio Nov 19-24 on a cash reservation.  it is me and my 3 DD's 

Room location preferences?  I read on this thread that cash stays aren't granted the HH request... What should be our next choice if that is true?

TIA!


----------



## Captain Hook Jr

Does anyone know the location of the mug refill stations at OKW. Hope there is more than one.


----------



## Wenny

Captain Hook Jr said:


> Does anyone know the location of the mug refill stations at OKW. Hope there is more than one.


Just the one at Hospitality House.   When Turtle Shack snack bar is open, you can also get refills there.


----------



## Nanajo1

There was a station across from Goods To Go. It was self serve,quick and easy.


----------



## Wenny

That's the one.


----------



## myosotisd

Do you know the hours of the refill mug station at Goods to Go ?
There is tea with the mug ?

Someone know if the laundry rooms near the pools are free ?


----------



## bcuinohio

myosotisd said:


> Someone know if the laundry rooms near the pools are free ?



The machines at the HH pool were free when I was there last year.


----------



## Wenny

The hours for the refill station match the hours of goods to go, I believe.  Typically 6:00 or 7:00 to 11:00.  I don't recall if they dispense hot tea, but they do have iced.  One of those Peak machines that give you 4 flavors.   I drink gallons when I'm there.


----------



## Nanajo1

Last Oct there was a box of tea bags available at the filling. They were various flavors of Twining teas.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Hey everyone, I have a big family trip planned for October next year and am looking into renting DVC points to accomodate our group. Were a group of 16, 14 adults and 2 children. Does anyone have any experience with booking 4+ studio rooms? Are they generally easy to get? Should I book them right away at 11 months? Any advice would be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Nanajo1 said:


> Last Oct there was a box of tea bags available at the filling. They were various flavors of Twining teas.



I will bring my own teabags (being a Brit) - but does anyone know if they provide milk?  I had to ask someone to bring it out for me at AoA in March, and it was such a faff that I ended up buying my own!


----------



## Deb & Bill

vrajewski10513 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a big family trip planned for October next year and am looking into renting DVC points to accomodate our group. Were a group of 16, 14 adults and 2 children. Does anyone have any experience with booking 4+ studio rooms? Are they generally easy to get? Should I book them right away at 11 months? Any advice would be appreciated! TIA!


October 2015 or October 2016?  2015, not likely since it is Food & Wine time.  2016, probably at seven months out.   But you know none of them will connect.  They don't have a murphy bed or ability to sleep a fifth person.  There is usually only two per floor on the smaller buildings and four per floor on the larger buildings.  Usually at the ends of the buildings and where the larger buildings bend, you'll find another.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Deb & Bill said:


> October 2015 or October 2016?  2015, not likely since it is Food & Wine time.  2016, probably at seven months out.   But you know none of them will connect.  They don't have a murphy bed or ability to sleep a fifth person.  There is usually only two per floor on the smaller buildings and four per floor on the larger buildings.  Usually at the ends of the buildings and where the larger buildings bend, you'll find another.


Yes we're looking for 2016. The only room that will have more than 4 will have 4+1 infant and that's actually one of the main reason we're looking at OKW for the extra square footage. I don't need them to be connecting, hopefully in at very least we can try to get them in the same general area.


----------



## sharadoc

Deb & Bill said:


> October 2015 or October 2016?  2015, not likely since it is Food & Wine time.  2016, probably at seven months out.   But you know none of them will connect.  They don't have a murphy bed or ability to sleep a fifth person.  There is usually only two per floor on the smaller buildings and four per floor on the larger buildings.  Usually at the ends of the buildings and where the larger buildings bend, you'll find another.



Hi. Touring Plans has the layouts of the buildings that you can look at and see where you'd like to stay. Usually the studios are at the ends, then 1 BRs next to them (so they can be connected to make a 2BR), then dedicated 2BR in the middle. The size of the building dictates how many of each are in the building.

You will most likely stack on top of each other. Like a smaller building has studios on each end, 4 total, so you'd have all of the studios on one building. South Points buildings 55 and 53 are like that, I think. And they are close to a quiet pool and laundry facilities. Really nice area.


----------



## bigdreams

I read on trip advisor that someone could see the epcot fireworks from their room at OKW? Can anyone confirm that and what building you would need to be in?


----------



## Simba's Mom

bigdreams said:


> I read on trip advisor that someone could see the epcot fireworks from their room at OKW? Can anyone confirm that and what building you would need to be in?



We could see the high fireworks from our room at OKW.  If I remember correctly, if you listened closely you could also hear the music.  But just the highest fireworks.  This was on Miller's Road, on an upper floor.  I think it was either building 16 or 18.


----------



## Nanajo1

vrajewski10513 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a big family trip planned for October next year and am looking into renting DVC points to accomodate our group. Were a group of 16, 14 adults and 2 children. Does anyone have any experience with booking 4+ studio rooms? Are they generally easy to get? Should I book them right away at 11 months? Any advice would be appreciated! TIA!


If you can I would book at 11 months. It is during W&F. It is easier to cancel a ressie than get one. When you book ask that they be listed as traveling together so they will be close.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Nanajo1 said:


> If you can I would book at 11 months. It is during W&F. It is easier to cancel a ressie than get one. When you book ask that they be listed as traveling together so they will be close.


I completely forgot about F&W, thanks for the heads up! 3 out of our 4 plan on booking right at 11 months, hopefully our last group makes their desicion by 7 months at least. Unfortunately with the rental site we're using once we're booked the sale is final so we can't cancel.


----------



## Nanajo1

I didn't realize you were renting. I just saw a rental site that allowed changes. I don't have the info just now. I'll look for it.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Thanks! I know dvcrequest.com doesn't. And I know with dvc rental store you can purchase a protection plan. I'm not too worried about it though. The 3 rooms we are booking at 11 months are definitely going. And hopefully the 4th group will know for sure by the 7 month mark.


----------



## bigdreams

Simba's Mom said:


> We could see the high fireworks from our room at OKW.  If I remember correctly, if you listened closely you could also hear the music.  But just the highest fireworks.  This was on Miller's Road, on an upper floor.  I think it was either building 16 or 18.



Fab thankyou so much


----------



## UDFlyer12

Subbing in! My parents recently purchased a resale OKW contract and I am so so excited! We typically are only able to afford moderate, however, after visiting every single year for almost 10 years and going 3 times just this year, they made the plunge! We also bought APs for the year. So excited to be joining you guys as I haven't stayed at OKW since the mid-90s.


----------



## Wenny

Toffeewoffy said:


> I will bring my own teabags (being a Brit) - but does anyone know if they provide milk?  I had to ask someone to bring it out for me at AoA in March, and it was such a faff that I ended up buying my own!



I don't believe they have milk out.  They have half n half creamers at best.   I feel your pain, as I drink my hot tea like a Brit.  The proper way.  

If you're staying in a studio, it might be worth bringing an electric kettle if they're allowed, and skip the refill stations entirely.  I've never been a fan of the hot water at those stations.  If you're staying in a larger suite, even better.  You'll have a stovetop.


----------



## jnsma

This might be a silly question for this thread, but can anyone tell me why the GV on OKW is so much cheaper than any other 3 bedroom on site?
The only negative I see is that OKW is a bit further out than I’d like, I have the same comment about SSR and AK.  Having doubles in one of the bedrooms is not an issue for us,  the kids will be happy to have real beds as opposed to the sofa.

I just reserved in Feb for my family + grandparents.  We aren’t sure how many grandparents are coming or for how long so having the GV gives us so many options without having to nail down everyone for dates.  We’ve stayed in every other DVC resort except GF, so I am looking forward to trying OKW and was happy to see the difference in points. 
Just curious if I’m in for a (unhappy) surprise.  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

jnsma said:


> This might be a silly question for this thread, but can anyone tell me why the GV on OKW is so much cheaper than any other 3 bedroom on site?
> The only negative I see is that OKW is a bit further out than I’d like, I have the same comment about SSR and AK.  Having doubles in one of the bedrooms is not an issue for us,  the kids will be happy to have real beds as opposed to the sofa.
> 
> I just reserved in Feb for my family + grandparents.  We aren’t sure how many grandparents are coming or for how long so having the GV gives us so many options without having to nail down everyone for dates.  We’ve stayed in every other DVC resort except GF, so I am looking forward to trying OKW and was happy to see the difference in points.
> Just curious if I’m in for a (unhappy) surprise.  Thanks!


OKW was the very first DVC resort.  As with all resorts, the total number of points available is set at the time sales begin.  So while points can be rearranged within seasons and unit sizes, the overall total for the resort can not change.  Disney did not know if DVC would be successful, and in fact sales were rather slow in the very beginning, given the terrible reputations of many timeshares. Once DVC became a well known brand, and they gained a good reputation, the newer resorts, as you've noticed, have much higher point requirements overall.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Wenny said:


> I don't believe they have milk out.  They have half n half creamers at best.   I feel your pain, as I drink my hot tea like a Brit.  The proper way.
> 
> If you're staying in a studio, it might be worth bringing an electric kettle if they're allowed, and skip the refill stations entirely.  I've never been a fan of the hot water at those stations.  If you're staying in a larger suite, even better.  You'll have a stovetop.



Well, we're in a 1-bedroomf villa, but can't bring a kettle - we're coming from the UK!  I made tea in our coffee maker at AoA and took it up to boiling point in the microwave.  I did NOT use the tap water, though - Florida water is horrible.  I actually bought a couple of 3l bottles of Zephyhills water for $1 each, and the tea made using that water was almost like drinking tea at home.  Soooo much nicer. 

The milk is a problem because I only have it in tea and I certainly don't want a 2 pint bottle of milk for one week!  The only place I found a small carton of milk was in the food hall (where I paid $1.69 for it) or a 1 pint carton or bottle from Walgreens - when I could find it (I have skimmed milk at home).


----------



## Wenny

In the one bedroom you'll have a stove top and can boil water in a saucepan.  Much better than a microwave.   I also use bottled water rather than tap.   

We buy groceries through We Go Shop and always include a half gallon of milk for DD, so we're set.   But I'd be more than willing to spend $1.69 for a pint from the gift shop if that were my only option.


----------



## Brian Noble

If you return regularly, it might be worth getting an Owner's Locker, in which you can store both a kettle and a water filter/pitcher.


----------



## Dee77

If you call housekeeping when you arrive, they will bring you a kettle.. they are the stovetop kind that whistle.


----------



## Nanajo1

Since the first tea party here in the states I believe milk is optional.


----------



## suefly

Is the turtle shack open most of the time? Says open "seasonally"


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Wenny said:


> In the one bedroom you'll have a stove top and can boil water in a saucepan.  Much better than a microwave.   I also use bottled water rather than tap.
> 
> We buy groceries through We Go Shop and always include a half gallon of milk for DD, so we're set.   But I'd be more than willing to spend $1.69 for a pint from the gift shop if that were my only option.



It's not a pint carton, though.  It's tiny: literally 2½" cube!  DD can't share milk with me because she's lactose intolerant and buys 'Alpro' lactose-free dairy products from our supermarkets over here.

And a microwave will boil a mug of water in 60 seconds, so why is that worse than putting a pan on the stove and waiting up to 5 minutes for it to boil?  I'm sure it's just a 'preference' thing.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Brian Noble said:


> If you return regularly, it might be worth getting an Owner's Locker, in which you can store both a kettle and a water filter/pitcher.



This is our first time coming as owners and we're not sure how it's going to play out yet.  I have looked at the owners lockers, but at $99 for a year's rental and then the 'call out' charge to have it delivered and collected when you come over, I reallly don't think it's a viable option.  

We get a very generous luggage allowance with Virgin Atlantic and can bring everything we need (23kg suitcase and 10kg cabin bag - 50½lbs and 22lbs respectively).


----------



## Wenny

Most definitely preference.   But isn't everything?


----------



## bcuinohio

Checked in Friday. We are in A Studio in building 42.   Location is great.   Very close to pool.


----------



## MSUmom

I thought that the Hospitality House was the first bus stop but I read somewhere in here that it is actually the last.   Which stop is first.


----------



## suefly

Toffeewoffy said:


> It's not a pint carton, though.  It's tiny: literally 2½" cube!  DD can't share milk with me because she's lactose intolerant and buys 'Alpro' lactose-free dairy products from our supermarkets over here.
> 
> And a microwave will boil a mug of water in 60 seconds, so why is that worse than putting a pan on the stove and waiting up to 5 minutes for it to boil?  I'm sure it's just a 'preference' thing.



Not sure about at OKW, but at most of the stores you can buy some groceries. It is expensive but might be a better options. also depending on how long you are there, and how much milk you use a quart might be a better value. If you have a car you could go to the grocery store. or Walmart.


----------



## BobNed

MSUmom said:


> I thought that the Hospitality House was the first bus stop but I read somewhere in here that it is actually the last.   Which stop is first.


Check out the first post in this thread.  Lots of good info including this:



> There are 5 Disney bus stops throughout OKW. The busses usually make the stops in this order:
> 
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)


----------



## Simba's Mom

bcuinohio said:


> Checked in Friday. We are in A Studio in building 42.   Location is great.   Very close to pool.



I really like that location.  You're right next to the pool, but there's no pool noise-it's really very quiet.  And being down a cul-de-sac, you have no bus noise.  The only kind of bad part is that you are a little walk from a bus stop.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Just booked our first stay here for October 2016 - cannot wait!!! Looks lovely!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Toffeewoffy said:


> It's not a pint carton, though.  It's tiny: literally 2½" cube!  DD can't share milk with me because she's lactose intolerant and buys 'Alpro' lactose-free dairy products from our supermarkets over here.
> 
> And a microwave will boil a mug of water in 60 seconds, so why is that worse than putting a pan on the stove and waiting up to 5 minutes for it to boil?  I'm sure it's just a 'preference' thing.


You need to be aware of superheating water in a cup in the microwave.  When you move the cup the water splashes because of the superheating and you get burned badly.  Carefully put a spoon in the cup when you open the microwave and before you take it out.

Goods to Go (and store) sells half pint cartons and full pint bottles (eight ounces or sixteen ounces).  And you should be able to reseal the bottles.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MSUmom said:


> I thought that the Hospitality House was the first bus stop but I read somewhere in here that it is actually the last.   Which stop is first.


Hospitality House is the first and last stop for the Internal Bus/DTD bus.  Next is Millers Road, then Peninsular Road, South Point and Turtle Pond.  All the other buses stop last at HH like BobNed posted.


----------



## Deb & Bill

suefly said:


> Is the turtle shack open most of the time? Says open "seasonally"


Seasonally is just that.  During warmer months it is open for part of the day.  Cooler months it might not open at all.  We were there in March and it wasn't open the first few days, then only late morning and into the afternoon.   Closed before dusk.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Can anyone tell me please, do all rooms here have a balcony? Thank you


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Can anyone tell me please, do all rooms here have a balcony? Thank you


At OKW, yes.  And the one bedroom and larger porches are the best in all of WDW.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Deb & Bill said:


> At OKW, yes.  And the one bedroom and larger porches are the best in all of WDW.


Thank you!


----------



## Princess Leia

suefly said:


> Is the turtle shack open most of the time? Says open "seasonally"



We are just back from staying in the Turtle Pond Road area. The Turtle Shack was open 11am-4pm. It doesn't have a drinks station but they will fill your drinks cups if you wait around long enough. We didn't get too much use out of the refillable mugs as a result. With all the employees Disney has you would think they could operate Turtle Shack for longer hours.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Deb & Bill said:


> You need to be aware of superheating water in a cup in the microwave.  When you move the cup the water splashes because of the superheating and you get burned badly.  Carefully put a spoon in the cup when you open the microwave and before you take it out.
> 
> Goods to Go (and store) sells half pint cartons and full pint bottles (eight ounces or sixteen ounces).  And you should be able to reseal the bottles.



Thank you for your concern, but I've had a microwave in one form or another since the mid 80s!  As long as you don't try to heat liquid for more than 60 seconds you shouldn't have a problem.  But, this 'superheated liquid' with the rumour that putting a spoon into a coffee heated in the microwave and having it explode is a bit of a myth even though it caused a lot of hysteria in the 90s.  You really would have had to put the mug or cup in for several minutes to get anywhere near hot enough.

I can't drink super-hot drinks anyway.  I reknowned for waiting for up to 20 minute before I can drink a mug of tea!

Regarding the milk, half a pint would be perfect - but it would have to be skimmed or 2% fat at the most.  I have got a car hired and we are going to a supermarket our first evening - but as I said before, Walmart only sell unflavoured milk in 2 pint cartons and bigger.  DD asked whether we can go to Publix instead, but I don't know where the nearest one to Disney is.  I shall have to find my Mapman map which has all the shops and restaurants marked on it.


----------



## bcuinohio

Simba's Mom said:


> I really like that location.  You're right next to the pool, but there's no pool noise-it's really very quiet.  And being down a cul-de-sac, you have no bus noise.  The only kind of bad part is that you are a little walk from a bus stop.


We do like this location.  The pool is so convenient and my boys have been in there every day. The bus stop has not been an issue since we have a car.  I would definitely stay back here again.  The only downside is we have some traffic noise from Bonnet Creek Parkway.


----------



## bcuinohio

The laundry machines are so cool.  They are new.  There are two HE washers and four dryers in the Turtle Pond laundry room.  You can check the status of the machines on line for just about every machine at WDW.

http://www.laundryview.com/disneyworld/


----------



## bcuinohio

They really keep this place clean.  I saw them scrubbing the sidewalks on Penisular Rd with a floor scrubber. They also use a pressure washer to clean the parking lot by the Turtle Pond road pool parking lot.


----------



## Grumpyiscool

oops duplicate


----------



## Grumpyiscool

Grumpyiscool said:


> Is it easier to drive to MK in the morning or take the bus


----------



## OKW Lover

Its always easier to take the bus when going to the MK.  Driving there would mean having to park in the main lot and then do the whole tram to Monorail/ferry in order to get to the MK.  A bus will drop you off at the MK.


----------



## Princess Leia

For Magic Kingdom it is better to take the bus. If you go by car you need to take a tram from the parking lot which gets you to the Ticketing and Transportation Centre. You then need to get the ferryboat or monorail over to the park entrance. The bus gets you in at the entrance to Magic Kingdom. The last morning we took the car to MK as we were heading straight to the airport after. We all commented that we didn't ever want to stay off-site. We had to queue for the tram and then had to wait till we got on the monorail (I think it was the third one to come). We usually took the car to the other parks.


----------



## petbren

Room request:
We are checking into a 2 bedroom villa on August 16.
I requested Turtle Pond area, and wanted to request upper floor but that was not an option.
If I didn't request ground floor, would that mean I am likely to get upper floor?
I also requested canal view.
We stayed here before, in a 1 bedroom, 5 or 6 years ago, and got second floor building 41.  It was nice, but quite a bit of road noise from Bonnett Creek.

Also, what the heck is "near the ductal Lavatory" designation mean?
It sounds like you are facing the outdoor toilet overflow


----------



## Princess Leia

petbren said:


> Room request:
> We are checking into a 2 bedroom villa on August 16.
> I requested Turtle Pond area, and wanted to request upper floor but that was not an option.
> If I didn't request ground floor, would that mean I am likely to get upper floor?
> I also requested canal view.
> We stayed here before, in a 1 bedroom, 5 or 6 years ago, and got second floor building 41.  It was nice, but quite a bit of road noise from Bonnett Creek.
> 
> Also, what the heck is "near the ductal Lavatory" designation mean?
> It sounds like you are facing the outdoor toilet overflow



It should read dual bathroom entrance as the lower number villa only have one entrance to the bathroom. I requested upper floor and fairway view. I got building 35 on the second floor rather than the top floor. We couldn't see the golf course for the trees but saw lots of squirrels and stray shots.


----------



## petbren

Princess Leia said:


> It should read dual bathroom entrance as the lower number villa only have one entrance to the bathroom. I requested upper floor and fairway view. I got building 35 on the second floor rather than the top floor. We couldn't see the golf course for the trees but saw lots of squirrels and stray shots.



Aw...thanks for that explanation.  The options for room requests were quite strange IMO.There was no option to pick upper floor, just ground floor but there was an option for close to HH which is a dedicated booking category(one we are waitlisted for), so kind of useless.
Anyway, SUPER excited about staying here again, any room there, is better than being home.


----------



## Iggipolka

Yet another room/building question. We're staying August 18-28th, two adults and 2 kids (age 2 & 6) in a 2 bedroom. My spouse has difficulty with stairs, but cannot stand to be on a ground floor due to security concerns (PTSD from military experience)  so I requested Bld 62, 63 or 64 due to them having an Elevator.  How noisy are these building as they seem to be right next to the main road? If we get our request, are we going to have a restful view or will the necessity of an elevator decrease that delightful part of the resort? 
Anyone have any pictures of views from these buildings?  

Thank you so much!


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jnsma said:


> This might be a silly question for this thread, but can anyone tell me why the GV on OKW is so much cheaper than any other 3 bedroom on site?
> The only negative I see is that OKW is a bit further out than I’d like, I have the same comment about SSR and AK.  Having doubles in one of the bedrooms is not an issue for us,  the kids will be happy to have real beds as opposed to the sofa.
> 
> I just reserved in Feb for my family + grandparents.  We aren’t sure how many grandparents are coming or for how long so having the GV gives us so many options without having to nail down everyone for dates.  We’ve stayed in every other DVC resort except GF, so I am looking forward to trying OKW and was happy to see the difference in points.
> Just curious if I’m in for a (unhappy) surprise.  Thanks!


 
We have had two GV stays at OKW and been very pleased both times.  The rooms were very spacious and really the only drawback is steps to get up to the other two bedrooms.  The GV we stayed in this May had 3 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms.  That really helps to get everyone out the door even quicker.  Our balcony overlooked the pool (Miller's Road) There isn't anything I would change about the villa at all.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a dedicated 2BR and at 2BR lock off?  I understand that the lock off means that the second bedroom is a studio room, so I guess it has the kitchenette.  But I'm specifically wondering about number of beds.  OKW studios are two queen beds, correct?  So does the dedicated 2BR also have two queen beds in the second bedroom, or is it a bed and a pullout like other resorts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OKW Lover

At OKW, the 2nd bedroom will always have two queen beds, regardless if it is a lock-off or not.  

The advantages of a lock-off is an extra set of dishes, extra toaster and coffee pot (yes, and microwave) and separate climate control for the 2nd BR.  The extra kitchen stuff can make getting ready in the morning easier/faster.  Two coffee pots means one can be regular and the other decaf or one can be really strong and the other weaker, so everybody can be happy with their morning coffee.  The second climate control is useful if some people like to have it really cold for sleeping while the rest prefer not to have to have blankets on.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

OKW Lover said:


> At OKW, the 2nd bedroom will always have two queen beds, regardless if it is a lock-off or not.
> 
> The advantages of a lock-off is an extra set of dishes, extra toaster and coffee pot (yes, and microwave) and separate climate control for the 2nd BR.  The extra kitchen stuff can make getting ready in the morning easier/faster.  Two coffee pots means one can be regular and the other decaf or one can be really strong and the other weaker, so everybody can be happy with their morning coffee.  The second climate control is useful if some people like to have it really cold for sleeping while the rest prefer not to have to have blankets on.



Thank you.  That is perfect.


----------



## ash901

Are there any quick service options at OKW. I know there is Olivias, but any other options for a quick breakfast?


----------



## Princess Leia

There is only Goods to Go with limited offerings. We bought items in to have at our villa.


----------



## Deb & Bill

HockeyMomNH said:


> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between a dedicated 2BR and at 2BR lock off?  I understand that the lock off means that the second bedroom is a studio room, so I guess it has the kitchenette.  But I'm specifically wondering about number of beds.  OKW studios are two queen beds, correct?  So does the dedicated 2BR also have two queen beds in the second bedroom, or is it a bed and a pullout like other resorts?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The lockoff will have a small balcony but the dedicated will not.  The dedicated will have a second bathroom sink where the kitchenette would have been.  And a very large closet where the entrance to the studio would have been.

As for extra dishes in the studio, it will be a couple of coffee mugs and a couple of glasses.  You'll only get paper plates and bowls, plus plasticware in the studio. 

A lockoff will also have a separate telephone number from the connected one bedroom.

OKW always has two queen beds in the second bedroom.


----------



## Okwfamily5

DisneyMamaJen said:


> Looking forward to staying here August 2-9. This will be our first time staying at this resort. We stayed at Animal Kingdom Kidani village in February. Hoping my family enjoys this one just as much.


----------



## petbren

Leaving in 8 days for a stay in a 2Bdrm villa
A couple of transportation questions.
We have an ADR for Boatwrights, and may be going to POR for a couple of counter service meals also as I am GF, and they seems to have some amazing options for me.
Is there a boat that goes from OKW to POR and back, or would we have to take boat to DD, the a different one back to POR. We will have a car, so if that`s the case, we`ll just drive.
Also, we didn't get our waitlist for HH, and requested Turtle Pond.
If we are going to DD, can we drive to the HH area, park and take the boat.
And another one...when going to MK, I read that it`s easier or quicker to take the bus.
If we are at the stop at Turtle Pond, is there a bus that comes that says Magic Kingdom, that would go directly there after a couple stops to pick people up in other areas, or do we have to go to HH first, then get on the MK bus.

Thanks....getting so excited to be back


----------



## Okwfamily5

Chuck S said:


> This is part two of a continuing OKW Lovers Thread.
> 
> Click this link if you wish to view part 1  LINK
> 
> 
> Basic resort info:
> 
> Phase 1 of Old Key West opened in October 1991, at the time the resort was known as the Disney Vacation Club resort.  Early purchasers were informed that there may not be any more resorts added to the DVC system, even though more were on the drawing board.  Those members that purchased in those early years (prior to mid-1996) of the program received free park admission during their stays at OKW until the year 2000.  The original minimum amount of points that could be purchased was 230.  About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.
> 
> There have been a few changes to OKW over the years.  Olivia's expanded to enclose the original outdoor dining patio.  The current patio occupies an area that was originally home to an herb garden used by the culinary staff for seasoning the meals.  The sand castle slide was added to the main pool, prior to that the resort had no pool slide.  The rooms went through a full refurbishment, with fresh paint, carpeting, beds, and the addition of woodgrain vinyl flooring in the one and two bedroom units between 2009 and 2010.  Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the *only* buildings with elevators at OKW,  they were built later than the rest of the resort and have elevators because of changes in the American with Disabilities Act that took place after the rest of the resort was finished. These buildings occupy the area where the original DVC sales center (Commodore House) and adjacent parking lot once stood,  Miller's Road was slightly re-routed to accommodate these new buildings.
> 
> The resort address and phone are:
> 
> Disney's Old Key West resort
> 1510 North Cove Road
> Lake Buena Vista, Florida  32830
> 
> 407-827-7700
> 407-827-7710 Fax
> 
> There are 5 Disney bus stops throughout OKW.  The busses usually make the stops in this order:
> 
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)
> 
> There are complimentary laundry rooms for those staying in studios located near each of the 4 pools at OKW.
> 
> Here is a map of the resort:





Chuck S said:


> This is part two of a continuing OKW Lovers Thread.
> 
> Click this link if you wish to view part 1  LINK
> 
> 
> Basic resort info:
> 
> Phase 1 of Old Key West opened in October 1991, at the time the resort was known as the Disney Vacation Club resort.  Early purchasers were informed that there may not be any more resorts added to the DVC system, even though more were on the drawing board.  Those members that purchased in those early years (prior to mid-1996) of the program received free park admission during their stays at OKW until the year 2000.  The original minimum amount of points that could be purchased was 230.  About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.
> 
> There have been a few changes to OKW over the years.  Olivia's expanded to enclose the original outdoor dining patio.  The current patio occupies an area that was originally home to an herb garden used by the culinary staff for seasoning the meals.  The sand castle slide was added to the main pool, prior to that the resort had no pool slide.  The rooms went through a full refurbishment, with fresh paint, carpeting, beds, and the addition of woodgrain vinyl flooring in the one and two bedroom units between 2009 and 2010.  Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the *only* buildings with elevators at OKW,  they were built later than the rest of the resort and have elevators because of changes in the American with Disabilities Act that took place after the rest of the resort was finished. These buildings occupy the area where the original DVC sales center (Commodore House) and adjacent parking lot once stood,  Miller's Road was slightly re-routed to accommodate these new buildings.
> 
> The resort address and phone are:
> 
> Disney's Old Key West resort
> 1510 North Cove Road
> Lake Buena Vista, Florida  32830
> 
> 407-827-7700
> 407-827-7710 Fax
> 
> There are 5 Disney bus stops throughout OKW.  The busses usually make the stops in this order:
> 
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)
> 
> There are complimentary laundry rooms for those staying in studios located near each of the 4 pools at OKW.
> 
> Here is a map of the resort:





DisneyMamaJen said:


> Looking forward to staying here August 2-9. This will be our first time staying at this resort. We stayed at Animal Kingdom Kidani village in February. Hoping my family enjoys this one just as much.





SAT887 said:


> We have stayed at OKW a few times with our young children (last time was December with 3.5 and 18 month old). We definitely preferred the quiet pools with them,  we weren't comfortable with the main pools slide and my 3.5 year old so the smaller quieter pool worked well for us.





SAT887 said:


> We have stayed at OKW a few times with our young children (last time was December with 3.5 and 18 month old). We definitely preferred the quiet pools with them,  we weren't comfortable with the main pools slide and my 3.5 year old so the smaller quieter pool worked well for us.





SAT887 said:


> We have stayed at OKW a few times with our young children (last time was December with 3.5 and 18 month old). We definitely preferred the quiet pools with them,  we weren't comfortable with the main pools slide and my 3.5 year old so the smaller quieter pool worked well for us.


we stay in building 55. Real nice and quiet. With pool right there.


----------



## Princess Leia

petbren said:


> Leaving in 8 days for a stay in a 2Bdrm villa
> A couple of transportation questions.
> We have an ADR for Boatwrights, and may be going to POR for a couple of counter service meals also as I am GF, and they seems to have some amazing options for me.
> Is there a boat that goes from OKW to POR and back, or would we have to take boat to DD, the a different one back to POR. We will have a car, so if that`s the case, we`ll just drive.
> Also, we didn't get our waitlist for HH, and requested Turtle Pond.
> If we are going to DD, can we drive to the HH area, park and take the boat.
> And another one...when going to MK, I read that it`s easier or quicker to take the bus.
> If we are at the stop at Turtle Pond, is there a bus that comes that says Magic Kingdom, that would go directly there after a couple stops to pick people up in other areas, or do we have to go to HH first, then get on the MK bus.
> 
> Thanks....getting so excited to be back



We stayed in Building 35 in Turtle Pond in July.

You would need to got to Downtown Disney and get another boat to POR. We used the QS a couple of times there and thought the food court was really good. We went by car.

You would be able to park at HH and take the boat to DD or alternatively you could take the bus to DD.

It is definitely better to take the bus to MK as it gets you much closer in. You can get the bus to all the  parks from your local bus stop. Actually from Turtle Pond it was better as you got a seat as the bus was sometimes full by the time it reached HH.

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Dee77

For the GV's is there more than one thermostat? I thought of this a while back and now don't remember if I asked already.. Thanks!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Im not staying at OKW until September 2016 but how do i go about making a room request? Can i do it via email or the MME site?


----------



## Chuck S

Lee Matthews said:


> Im not staying at OKW until September 2016 but how do i go about making a room request? Can i do it via email or the MME site?


If you're a DVC member, the best way to make requests is by contacting member services either by phone or email. If you want to be near the hospitality area, that is a booking category for DVC and is confirmed at time of booking. For cash guests through Disney, it is only a request and may not be available when you check in.  At OKW it is best to try to keep your requests general, like Old Turtle Pond area, or near a bus stop. This can be done if you do online check in through MyDisneyExperience.


----------



## sawkam

We are new DVC members and I was interested if anyone had a feel for the availabity of OKW grand villas at the 7 month mark.  Is Thanksgiving a possibility?


----------



## OKW Lover

sawkam said:


> We are new DVC members and I was interested if anyone had a feel for the availabity of OKW grand villas at the 7 month mark.  Is Thanksgiving a possibility?


This used to be a "no way" answer for OKW GV's at the 7-month mark.  However, with all the newer resorts I think things have opened up a bit. 
However, I notice you are thinking about the Thanksgiving timeframe.  That's going to be really difficult.  Maybe some will help


----------



## petbren

What area of DD does the boat dock?


----------



## Chuck S

petbren said:


> What area of DD does the boat dock?


East Side, behind House of Blues and Cirque Du Soleil.


----------



## Wood Nymph

petbren said:


> We have an ADR for Boatwrights, and may be going to POR for a couple of counter service meals also as I am GF, and they seems to have some amazing options for me.
> Is there a boat that goes from OKW to POR and back, or would we have to take boat to DD, the a different one back to POR. We will have a car, so if that`s the case, we`ll just drive.


 The best way to get to POR will be by car. The OKW boat docks at the west end of Downtown Disney and the POR boat docks at the east end. You would have to take a second boat to go from the west dock to the east dock. It would take a really long time.



petbren said:


> If we are at the stop at Turtle Pond, is there a bus that comes that says Magic Kingdom, that would go directly there after a couple stops to pick people up in other areas, or do we have to go to HH first, then get on the MK bus.


 We were in the Turtle Pond area and the park buses make two more stops before going to the park, one at Miller Road and then the final stop at Hospitality House before they go to the park.


----------



## Deb & Bill

petbren said:


> Leaving in 8 days for a stay in a 2Bdrm villa
> A couple of transportation questions.
> We have an ADR for Boatwrights, and may be going to POR for a couple of counter service meals also as I am GF, and they seems to have some amazing options for me.
> Is there a boat that goes from OKW to POR and back, or would we have to take boat to DD, the a different one back to POR. We will have a car, so if that`s the case, we`ll just drive.
> Also, we didn't get our waitlist for HH, and requested Turtle Pond.
> If we are going to DD, can we drive to the HH area, park and take the boat.
> And another one...when going to MK, I read that it`s easier or quicker to take the bus.
> If we are at the stop at Turtle Pond, is there a bus that comes that says Magic Kingdom, that would go directly there after a couple stops to pick people up in other areas, or do we have to go to HH first, then get on the MK bus.
> 
> Thanks....getting so excited to be back


Just had a laugh.  Saw you said you were GF.  I thought what does being the girl friend have to do with eating at POR.  Then I thought, oh, you own at Grand Floridian and eat there at the counter service.   Finally, I realized you meant Gluten Free. 

We need to change the abbreviations.    Maybe GiF for Girl Friend.  GrF for Grand Floridian.  and GFree for Gluten free.  Or spell it all out.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Another wonderful stay at OKW last week.  We had a split stay.  Spent the first 5 nights in room 4011.  A one bedroom unit.

This was my wonderful view.
Then we transfered to a studio room 1615.  Another wonderful view.


Can't wait till we go back in November.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Loving the views. Especially the 2nd one. Certainly know what i will be requesting for my trip next year


----------



## Buckeye218

We'll be in a studio in the Turtle Pond area next month.  I hope we'll have as nice a view as that, but I'm imaging the studios typically have the worst views of all the units, stuck on the ends of the buildings as they are.  I've only ever stayed in 1 bdrm units @ OKW and had some marvelous views in Southpointe, but my last 1 bdrm in Turtle Pond was completely obstructed by overgrown trees in 2013.


----------



## Chuck S

Buckeye218 said:


> We'll be in a studio in the Turtle Pond area next month.  I hope we'll have as nice a view as that, but I'm imaging the studios typically have the worst views of all the units, stuck on the ends of the buildings as they are.  I've only ever stayed in 1 bdrm units @ OKW and had some marvelous views in Southpointe, but my last 1 bdrm in Turtle Pond was completely obstructed by overgrown trees in 2013.


While MOST studios are indeed at the ends of the buildings, there are a handful of studios in the middle of their respective buildings, in the crossbar of the two or three U-shaped buildings. Some of these studios have no front windows, with a mirror in that area instead, other than that, they are the same.


----------



## Wenny

Enjoying our water view, courtesy of a huge thunderstorm. 

I feel for the people in the parks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Disney_Mama said:


> Another wonderful stay at OKW last week.  We had a split stay.  Spent the first 5 nights in room 4011.  A one bedroom unit.
> View attachment 116037
> This was my wonderful view.


 
This is a perfect example of why "Best view" is so subjective.  We also stayed in building 40 once, and really disliked the view-no golf!  Yet, at another DVC resort, someone complained about the "terrible" view they had in a villa that we absolutely loved the view from.


----------



## Drv6111

Staying at OKW in November in a 1 Bedroom. What kitchen equipment comes in the kitchenette?


----------



## BobNed

Drv6111 said:


> Staying at OKW in November in a 1 Bedroom. What kitchen equipment comes in the kitchenette?


A one bedroom villa has a full kitchen completely equipped.  You should have most (or all) of the following:

*Kitchen*

Beverage Glasses 8
Broiler Pan 
Cereal Bowls 8
Coffee 
Coffee Maker 
Coffee Mugs 8
Colander
Cookie Sheet
Cookware Set 11 piece
Covered 2 Quart Casserole
Creamer/Sugar Bowl Set
Cutting Board
Dinner Plates 8
Dish Drainer
Dish Towel
Dish Detergent
Dishwasher Detergent
Grater
Ice Bucket
Juice Glasses 8
Measuring Cup
Mixing Bowl - 3 piece set
Oblong 3 Quart Dish
Pitcher
Platter
Pot Holders 2
Recycle Basket
Salad Bowl
Salad Plates 8
Storage Containers 3
Toaster
Vegetable Bowl
Wastebasket
Wine Glasses 8

*Kitchen Drawers*

Bottle Opener
Bread Knife
Can Opener
Corkscrew
Cutlery Tray
Dinner Forks 8
Dinner Knives 8
Measuring Spoon set
Paring Knife
Roaster Slicer
Salad Forks 8
Serving Fork
Slotted Spoon
Serving Spoon
Soup Ladle
Soup Spoons 8
Spatula 
Sponge
Steak Knives 8
Tablespoons 2
Teaspoons 8
Tongs 1
Vegetable Peeler
Whisk​


----------



## Drv6111

Thank you! Now I know we don't have to drink our wine out of solo cups.


----------



## bcuinohio

We just returned from OKW in July.  Our room was in Turtle Pond Rd area very close to the pool.  The sign at the pool said the hours of the pool are 7:00 AM - 11:00 PM.  People (including us) frequently swam much later than that.  Another guest told us that he was told it is a 24 hour pool when he checked in.  One night we were in the pool and chatting with the security guard and it was past 1:00 am and he didn't say anything about the pool being closed.  He told us that they had a report of a streaker there the night before and he was giving the area some extra attention.

On a side note, we loved Turtle Pond.  I would rather stay there than HH any day.  Parking was plentiful and there were always washers and dryers available.  I would just get a different building.  We were in building 42 and it was pretty close to the main road.


----------



## Drv6111

Can anyone tell me what size the coffeemaker is in the villas? Seeing as I have early park plans, and not morning people, this will be key to our survival.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Drv6111 said:


> Can anyone tell me what size the coffeemaker is in the villas? Seeing as I have early park plans, and not morning people, this will be key to our survival.


It is a ten cup Mr Coffe type coffee maker which used a basket filter.


----------



## ThisIsJason

Seeing that OKW is the only studio that has two queen beds in it, I have a question. Could Disney at any point come in and switch out the one bed over to a sofa-bed? Or is this written someplace that OKW has two beds in the studios?

Some friends are looking to buy a 2057 expiration date contract, and this is the main reason they are looking at OKW.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

ThisIsJason said:


> Seeing that OKW is the only studio that has two queen beds in it, I have a question. Could Disney at any point come in and switch out the one bed over to a sofa-bed? Or is this written someplace that OKW has two beds in the studios?
> 
> Some friends are looking to buy a 2057 expiration date contract, and this is the main reason they are looking at OKW.
> 
> Thanks!




Considering that OKW went through a rehab about 5 years ago and they left the 2 queens, I wouldn't worry about it a whole lot.  Also, the Florida timeshare laws forbid timeshares from making substantial changes to the product as it was originally presented and sold.  Now whether changing from a bed to a sofa sleeper, I don't know.  I think for many buyers, including myself, I would consider it a substantial change. But, who really knows?


----------



## OKW Lover

ThisIsJason said:


> Seeing that OKW is the only studio that has two queen beds in it, I have a question. Could Disney at any point come in and switch out the one bed over to a sofa-bed? Or is this written someplace that OKW has two beds in the studios?


Florida's timeshare laws are very restrictive.  It is written in the property description submitted to the state for approval before OKW could be sold to the public.  FL laws prevent the company from changing what was promised.


----------



## jedz007

Does anyone know where to find a copy of the daily activity sheet for OKW?


----------



## ThisIsJason

Chuck S said:


> Considering that OKW went through a rehab about 5 years ago and they left the 2 queens, I wouldn't worry about it a whole lot.  Also, the Florida timeshare laws forbid timeshares from making substantial changes to the product as it was originally presented and sold.  Now whether changing from a bed to a sofa sleeper, I don't know.  I think for many buyers, including myself, I would consider it a substantial change. But, who really knows?





OKW Lover said:


> Florida's timeshare laws are very restrictive.  It is written in the property description submitted to the state for approval before OKW could be sold to the public.  FL laws prevent the company from changing what was promised.



Thanks for the answers. I will pass along the info.


----------



## Alice Sr.

carlbarry said:


> The contract with the boat rental company expired several months ago and was not renewed.  Not enough people were renting the boats.



Still no rentals available at OKW?


----------



## Chuck S

As far as I know, there are no boat rentals at any of the resorts on the canal, nor at Downtown Disney.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Chuck S said:


> As far as I know, there are no boat rentals at any of the resorts on the canal, nor at Downtown Disney.



That's what I thought but wanted a professional opinion!  Thanks


----------



## bcuinohio

Alice Sr. said:


> Still no rentals available at OKW?


I did not see any boats at OKW other than the one to DTD in July.


----------



## Disneynewbie1

Need room help. We are going in Nov with a 2 bedroom reservation. Need a building with a elevator but also want a great view. I'm concerned that being on the first floor will have less desirable views. Thoughts? What should I request?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneynewbie1 said:


> Need room help. We are going in Nov with a 2 bedroom reservation. Need a building with a elevator but also want a great view. I'm concerned that being on the first floor will have less desirable views. Thoughts? What should I request?



This was our first floor 2BR view in building 63 a few years ago. First floor doesn't necessarily mean a poor view.


----------



## jamaka66

I think that the Handicap Accessible Building are the only ones with elevators.  We had a beautiful golf course view on the ground floor, close enough to watch the golfers and wildlife but far enough for privacy.


----------



## Chuck S

There are only 3 buildings with elevators, and they are generally used for those with mobility issues but that can otherwise stay in a non-handicapped modified room, as not all the units in the elevator building are handicap modified.


----------



## Sparkly

My only real concern about a 1 bedroom is how comfortable the sofa/pull out chair bed is. The sofa bed at AOA was okay but not the best.


----------



## Wenny

I haven't personally slept on either the sofa or the chair, but my dad tried both a few years ago and preferred the chair by a huge margin.   The sofa is your typical pull out, with a thin mattress and a bar in the middle of your back.  The chair is more mattress like.


----------



## Chuck S

I agree, the chair sleeper, though smaller, is more comfortable than the sofa sleeper.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Sparkly said:


> My only real concern about a 1 bedroom is how comfortable the sofa/pull out chair bed is. The sofa bed at AOA was okay but not the best.


My two sisters slept in the living room. The one who used the sofa bed was uncomfortable. But the one who slept in the sleeper chair was fine. If I was going to travel again with people who planned to sleep in the living room then I would be tempted to bring an inflatable mattress for them. There is plenty of room for several mattresses throughout the villa.


----------



## LCoulter

About how long is the boat ride to Disney Springs?

Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

LCoulter said:


> About how long is the boat ride to Disney Springs?
> 
> Thanks.




 About 15 to 20 minutes, once you leave the dock.


----------



## vt2nyc

We have booked a 2-bedroom villa and a studio in the HH category. Any thoughts on favorite buildings? We are a group of 7 adults and one teen, so we won't spend a ton of time at the pool. I know it's the busiest part of the resort, but is there a quieter building than others? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

vt2nyc said:


> We have booked a 2-bedroom villa and a studio in the HH category. Any thoughts on favorite buildings? We are a group of 7 adults and one teen, so we won't spend a ton of time at the pool. I know it's the busiest part of the resort, but is there a quieter building than others? Thanks!



For near HH units, your quieter units will be across the bridge from the main pool, buildings 23 to 26.  If you're driving, these buildings will also have better parking.


----------



## csjordan

Chuck S said:


> While MOST studios are indeed at the ends of the buildings, there are a handful of studios in the middle of their respective buildings, in the crossbar of the two or three U-shaped buildings. Some of these studios have no front windows, with a mirror in that area instead, other than that, they are the same.


Hi Chuck!

So, without doing my proper homework, I booked my family and my brother's family in 2 studios, instead of a 2 bdr, thinking we could be pretty close to each other and hang out in the evenings while my brother's 5 year old twins sleep.  But, in reading the Forums, it sounds like most studios are at the ends of the building.  We booked DVC, HH area.  It looks like building 14 is one of the buildings noted to have 2 studios side by side.  Are these ones without front windows?  Are the studios side by side in the 4 U shaped building and which buildings are without front windows?  I am now sort of sad I did not book the 2 bdrm.  Building 35 looks like it's in a decent area.  I've only ever stayed at Old Key West once and it was in the HH area, beside the Hospitality House, but it was only for 1 night and I don't remember much about it.  What do you recommend as far as room requests?  Also, my brother's son is special needs and we wanted to be close to help them out when getting ready in the mornings.  Thanks so much for any advice!!


----------



## Chuck S

In my experience, if you do get the two studios that are next door to each other, the studio on the crossbar will not have front windows, the studio in the upright (arm) part of the "u" will have windows. Definitely request to be near each other.


----------



## Deb & Bill

csjordan said:


> Hi Chuck!
> 
> So, without doing my proper homework, I booked my family and my brother's family in 2 studios, instead of a 2 bdr, thinking we could be pretty close to each other and hang out in the evenings while my brother's 5 year old twins sleep.  But, in reading the Forums, it sounds like most studios are at the ends of the building.  We booked DVC, HH area.  It looks like building 14 is one of the buildings noted to have 2 studios side by side.  Are these ones without front windows?  Are the studios side by side in the 4 U shaped building and which buildings are without front windows?  I am now sort of sad I did not book the 2 bdrm.  Building 35 looks like it's in a decent area.  I've only ever stayed at Old Key West once and it was in the HH area, beside the Hospitality House, but it was only for 1 night and I don't remember much about it.  What do you recommend as far as room requests?  Also, my brother's son is special needs and we wanted to be close to help them out when getting ready in the mornings.  Thanks so much for any advice!!


Your biggest problem is getting two studios in the same building on the same floor close to each other.  The studio that is closest to your studio may be part of a lockoff two bedroom and not available as a studio.  Or you might get two studios in the same building but on opposite ends of the building and on different floors.    Bldg 35 is not in the HH area and is in the Turtle Pond area.  And the buildings with two studios close to each other are really limited.  Mostly they are located at the ends of the buildings.

There used to be a thread on the type of buildings at OKW and it was in the sticky threads at the top of the page, but I can't find it any more.  It listed every building with the configuration of the building, whether it was A, B, C, D, E, etc.  All the A buildings were identical in layout.  Same with B.


----------



## BobNed

Deb & Bill said:


> There used to be a thread on the type of buildings at OKW and it was in the sticky threads at the top of the page, but I can't find it any more.  It listed every building with the configuration of the building, whether it was A, B, C, D, E, etc.  All the A buildings were identical in layout.  Same with B.



I think this is what you are referring to.  I have kept it all these years:

There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There will be designated smoking areas available outdoors.

All of the following descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.

Type A buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
3rd Floor- 2,2,2
Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.

Type B buildings are all 2 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.

Type C buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.

Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.

Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)

Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.

TypeF is a 3 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
Building 64 is the only Type F.

TypeG is a 2 story building.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
Building 12 is the only Type G.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Bless you, BobNed.  That is exactly what I was looking for.

So, OP, Bldg 14 is the only building with studios side by side in the HH area.


----------



## csjordan

Deb & Bill said:


> Bless you, BobNed.  That is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> So, OP, Bldg 14 is the only building with studios side by side in the HH area.



Wow, thank you so much for all of the detail!  It is so helpful!  So, what do you think about requesting the corner studios of buildings 24 and 25, ground floor?  Not sure how close they are, but it looks like they kind of face each other.  Isn't building 14 the studios that don't have front windows?  Not wanting one of those for sure!


----------



## Chuck S

Well, 24 and 25 are not HA modified buildings, so that would help eliminate getting a handicap modified studio.  But remember, that location/building requests are just requests and are not guaranteed, near HH is a booking category and should, unless there is a sudden problem with a room, be honored.  It really is going to depend upon what room configurations are needed by other guests on your check-in day.  All OKW studios and One Bedrooms are connected to make 2 bedroom lockoffs, so it would depend upon the logistics of what others have booked.  It isn't like a cruise where every room loads and unloads at the same time. But generally my location requests at OKW are met about 85% of the time.  You may be stacked one studio on top of the other, or you may be buildings next door, of you may be on the same floor in the same building.


----------



## csjordan

Chuck S said:


> Well, 24 and 25 are not HA modified buildings, so that would help eliminate getting a handicap modified studio.  But remember, that location/building requests are just requests and are not guaranteed, near HH is a booking category and should, unless there is a sudden problem with a room, be honored.  It really is going to depend upon what room configurations are needed by other guests on your check-in day.  All OKW studios and One Bedrooms are connected to make 2 bedroom lockoffs, so it would depend upon the logistics of what others have booked.  It isn't like a cruise where every room loads and unloads at the same time. But generally my location requests at OKW are met about 85% of the time.  You may be stacked one studio on top of the other, or you may be buildings next door, of you may be on the same floor in the same building.


Thanks Chuck! I'm not terribly worried about the rooms as long we are reasonably close.  I have learned a lot about the resort, thanks to you guys!  I really appreciate the advice!


----------



## Deb & Bill

csjordan said:


> Thanks Chuck! I'm not terribly worried about the rooms as long we are reasonably close.  I have learned a lot about the resort, thanks to you guys!  I really appreciate the advice!


And you might have one studio in 11-14 and the other 23-26.


----------



## csjordan

Chuck S said:


> Well, 24 and 25 are not HA modified buildings, so that would help eliminate getting a handicap modified studio.  But remember, that location/building requests are just requests and are not guaranteed, near HH is a booking category and should, unless there is a sudden problem with a room, be honored.  It really is going to depend upon what room configurations are needed by other guests on your check-in day.  All OKW studios and One Bedrooms are connected to make 2 bedroom lockoffs, so it would depend upon the logistics of what others have booked.  It isn't like a cruise where every room loads and unloads at the same time. But generally my location requests at OKW are met about 85% of the time.  You may be stacked one studio on top of the other, or you may be buildings next door, of you may be on the same floor in the same building.


Thanks Chuck! I'm not terribly worried about the rooms as long we are reasonably close.  I have learned a lot about the resort, thanks to you guys!  I really appreciate the advice! 


Deb & Bill said:


> And you might have one studio in 11-14 and the other 23-26.


It's no biggie, really!  As long as the family is together at Disney, celebrating DS's graduation, that is all that matters!  BTW, we just found out last night that he has been accepted to the University of Central Florida!!  Can't get much closer to the mouse than that!!!  Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## sarahk0204

If anyone is going to be at OKW this Christmas season, there is a Christmas tree exchange there that has many dates available.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-christmas-tree-exchange.3452115/

Most questions about sharing trees can be found on the main thread:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/13...nups-ending-soon.3433256/page-2#post-54649618


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

I'm a little worried after reading the above that some of the studios don't have windows?! Can this be right?! Do they all have a balcony?

Thank you


----------



## OKW Lover

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I'm a little worried after reading the above that some of the studios don't have windows?! Can this be right?! Do they all have a balcony?


All the studios do have a window.  Also, those on the 2nd and 3rd floors have a balcony.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

OKW Lover said:


> All the studios do have a window.  Also, those on the 2nd and 3rd floors have a balcony.


Thank you for the quick response


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> I'm a little worried after reading the above that some of the studios don't have windows?! Can this be right?! Do they all have a balcony?
> 
> Thank you


Usually the studio has a large window by the entrance door and then the patio door (so two areas to look outside).  But there are some studios in the U shaped bldgs like Bldg 18 where some of the studios are not at the end of the building (most are on the ends of all the buildings).  These inner studios do not have the large window by the entrance door, just the patio door.  If you look at post 1745, you can see some S surrounded by other units instead of being at the end.


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Deb & Bill said:


> Usually the studio has a large window by the entrance door and then the patio door (so two areas to look outside).  But there are some studios in the U shaped bldgs like Bldg 18 where some of the studios are not at the end of the building (most are on the ends of all the buildings).  These inner studios do not have the large window by the entrance door, just the patio door.  If you look at post 1745, you can see some S surrounded by other units instead of being at the end.


Ah I see, thank you!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

I apologize in advance if this has already been answered started going through the pages but wow theres a lot of posts here which is great.  I was wondering what room request should I ask for or what would you recommend.  First time staying.  Have three kids 5 and under so we will have a double stroller and we are flying so no car.  Would prefer to be close to a bus stop. one night is a studio near HH and then three nights in a studio thanks for your help


----------



## Toffeewoffy

We arrived on Monday night to find that our verbal promise of a good room had not been followed through - caused, possibly, by the fact we left it until our waitlist requests had date-expired - and we were in building 44, with the back of the unit facing the Turtle Pond bus stop, and being literally on the corner of the roundabout.  To say it was unbearably noisy would be the understatement of the year!  Also the refreshments area at Turtle Pond is only open 10am - 5pm, so it's impossible to get a drink refill most of the time (assuming like us you're out most of the day).  I made a fuss at check-in and they found they could move us - but not until Wednesday so we had 2 nights at 44.

On Wednesday we packed what little we'd unpacked, loaded the car with the scooter and the luggage and headed back to check in to drop off the bags for them to keep until the new room was allocated and to take the fridge stuff, and we then headed to Epcot for the day.  All we knew at that point was that we were going to be in building 64.

When we got back we went sent to 6424, which is on the second floor and our balcony (and all windows) face the fountain in the pool next to the golf course, with trees in the background.  The only significant traffic noise we now get is golf carts and strimmers!  Sadly, we've got a load of ponies upstairs and early morning and just before bed they gallop up and down the living room.  I haven't reported it as it doesn't go on too long, thankfully.

The only weird thing is that building 64 doesn't have its own car park.  You have to park either in front of 62 or go past 64 and park in 15!

I can't get over the size of the bedroom though: it's almost bigger than the whole studio at GFV!  We find ourselves walking round in circles, though, as it's very confusing working out the layout as everything inter-connects.  If I want to go to the bedroom from the living room, it would actually be quicker to keep both balcony doors open and go that way!

Oh, and we're very disappointed with Goods to Go.  There's less choice than we were led to believe, and it means we have to eat off site if I don't want to cook (which I don't).


----------



## Joben

Just had my OKW contract pass ROFR. Rented points for years, can't even put in words how exicted DW and I are. Next trip to the suitcase is gonna be a fun one


----------



## OKW Lover

Joben said:


> Just had my OKW contract pass ROFR. Rented points for years, can't even put in words how exicted DW and I are. Next trip to the suitcase is gonna be a fun one


If you don't mind saying, what price did you offer?


----------



## sticker231

We are also officially DVC owners at OKW. We were able to book for our Christmas week trip, but there was no available rooms. We got a split stay at Boardwalk and Saratoga.  We will have to wait for our first stay as owners. 

We got an extended contract for $75 per point.


----------



## Joben

OKW Lover said:


> If you don't mind saying, what price did you offer?


175 points @$81 a point April use year


----------



## Joben

We were hoping the contract had just enough points and was just high enough to pass ROFR. We wanted to do this a few years ago, but we had a plan in mind. 

We actually sped up the plan because we noticed ROFR being exercised more lately, prices were going up, and DW gave birth to our first in August. 

Time to drink the kool-aid!


----------



## Disney_Mama

So excited.  Our wait list for a 1 bedroom in January came through.


----------



## TinkOhio

Can I ask the pros for a building/location recommendation?  We have a 1 bedroom booked for a week over the Christmas break.  We hope to find a room that is quiet and has a pretty view.  Hopefully, the room we wind up with will not be directly on the internal bus route.  We wound up switching rooms years ago when staying there, as we could clearly hear the bus recordings from inside our bedroom - with the windows closed.  Another big consideration is proximity to a pool.  My 86 year old father will be with us.  He only lasts a few hours at the parks, then winds up reading/napping on a lounge chair by the water.  He likes to hang out by the pool to rest. 

Thanks so much for any advice offered!


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinkOhio said:


> Can I ask the pros for a building/location recommendation?  We have a 1 bedroom booked for a week over the Christmas break.  We hope to find a room that is quiet and has a pretty view.  Hopefully, the room we wind up with will not be directly on the internal bus route.  We wound up switching rooms years ago when staying there, as we could clearly hear the bus recordings from inside our bedroom - with the windows closed.  Another big consideration is proximity to a pool.  My 86 year old father will be with us.  He only lasts a few hours at the parks, then winds up reading/napping on a lounge chair by the water.  He likes to hang out by the pool to rest.
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice offered!


Southpoint, near the Southpoint pool.  Short walk to the bus stop, close to the pool, but no buses go right by it.  Bldg 53, 54, 55, 56 (but 54 and 55) are further from the buses.   Or Turtle Pond, near the Turtle Pond pool (Bldg 41, 42, 43 - but you may hear some of the traffic on Buena Vista Drive).  Even 36, 37, 38, 39 would be good (36 and 37 are on the golf course, not on Bonnet Creek Parkway)


----------



## TinkOhio

Thanks for the advice.  You bring up a good point about Buena Vista Drive.  We definitely want to avoid the roads around the perimeter of the resort.  Not sure if the busses to DTD are still routed around OKW, but I recall seeing lots of busses going that way during construction at DTD, (Disney Springs), and feeling sorry for the people staying in rooms that were visible from the road.  If we could see them, could they hear the traffic?


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinkOhio said:


> Thanks for the advice.  You bring up a good point about Buena Vista Drive.  We definitely want to avoid the roads around the perimeter of the resort.  Not sure if the busses to DTD are still routed around OKW, but I recall seeing lots of busses going that way during construction at DTD, (Disney Springs), and feeling sorry for the people staying in rooms that were visible from the road.  If we could see them, could they hear the traffic?


We stayed on Miller's Road recently and our studio was right next to the pool in Bldg 20 right where the buses turn around.  We didn't hear too much there either from buses turning around or from Bonnet Creek Parkway (but we were only there one night). We thought the building was pretty soundproof.


----------



## Joeandthekids

Chuck S said:


> This is part two of a continuing OKW Lovers Thread.
> 
> Click this link if you wish to view part 1  LINK
> 
> 
> Basic resort info:
> 
> Phase 1 of Old Key West opened in October 1991, at the time the resort was known as the Disney Vacation Club resort.  Early purchasers were informed that there may not be any more resorts added to the DVC system, even though more were on the drawing board.  Those members that purchased in those early years (prior to mid-1996) of the program received free park admission during their stays at OKW until the year 2000.  The original minimum amount of points that could be purchased was 230.  About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.
> 
> There have been a few changes to OKW over the years.  Olivia's expanded to enclose the original outdoor dining patio.  The current patio occupies an area that was originally home to an herb garden used by the culinary staff for seasoning the meals.  The sand castle slide was added to the main pool, prior to that the resort had no pool slide.  The rooms went through a full refurbishment, with fresh paint, carpeting, beds, and the addition of woodgrain vinyl flooring in the one and two bedroom units between 2009 and 2010.  Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the *only* buildings with elevators at OKW,  they were built later than the rest of the resort and have elevators because of changes in the American with Disabilities Act that took place after the rest of the resort was finished. These buildings occupy the area where the original DVC sales center (Commodore House) and adjacent parking lot once stood,  Miller's Road was slightly re-routed to accommodate these new buildings.
> 
> The resort address and phone are:
> 
> Disney's Old Key West resort
> 1510 North Cove Road
> Lake Buena Vista, Florida  32830
> 
> 407-827-7700
> 407-827-7710 Fax
> 
> There are 5 Disney bus stops throughout OKW.  The busses usually make the stops in this order:
> 
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)
> 
> There are complimentary laundry rooms for those staying in studios located near each of the 4 pools at OKW.
> 
> Here is a map of the resort:


Great Information!


----------



## OKW Lover

TinkOhio said:


> Can I ask the pros for a building/location recommendation?  We have a 1 bedroom booked for a week over the Christmas break.  We hope to find a room that is quiet and has a pretty view.  Hopefully, the room we wind up with will not be directly on the internal bus route.  We wound up switching rooms years ago when staying there, as we could clearly hear the bus recordings from inside our bedroom - with the windows closed.  Another big consideration is proximity to a pool.  My 86 year old father will be with us.  He only lasts a few hours at the parks, then winds up reading/napping on a lounge chair by the water.  He likes to hang out by the pool to rest.
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice offered!


Our preferred location is the Turtle Pond area; especially building 35.  This map may help.


----------



## nono

Favorite/least GV building? Love some opinions.


----------



## Deb & Bill

nono said:


> Favorite/least GV building? Love some opinions.


We've only been in 15 and it was nice.  I could sit on the porch and watch the golfers tee off. It was close to the Millers Road bus stop and pool and not that far from the HH.


----------



## Dawn68PA

I haven't been on here for a while but I had to find time to post.  We bought at OKW last December.  We are currently on our first trip here at OKW.  We don't ever want to stay anywhere else!  This place is so beautiful!  Huge rooms!  We really love the condo feel and not the "hotel" feel you get with other resorts.  We couldn't be happier about our purchase!

My only complaints are that the mattress needs replaced.  It's got "body grooves".    Also one of the chairs at the dinette had something spilled on it that housekeeping missed.

Neither of these will deter us from a return.  We are loving it!  Our daughter and her husband are coming with us in September and we will definately book at OKW!


----------



## 2nd Time Bride

OKW lovers, I need a bit of guidance. Taking my teen niece on a trip in June, AKV is my home resort but I would really like a Studio with 2 beds. I have never stayed at OKW but I am thinking we would prefer being close to the Hospitality House for the pool and QS. However, that category is available for all but 1 day of my trip. 

So my question - is it worth it to split the stay across the categories and wait list the one day or is the walk manageable from the other studio locations to the Hospitality House? And by manageable I mean, significantly less than the walk to the lobby from the second to last unit in Kidani (where we stayed in December). Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

2nd Time Bride said:


> OKW lovers, I need a bit of guidance. Taking my teen niece on a trip in June, AKV is my home resort but I would really like a Studio with 2 beds. I have never stayed at OKW but I am thinking we would prefer being close to the Hospitality House for the pool and QS. However, that category is available for all but 1 day of my trip.
> 
> So my question - is it worth it to split the stay across the categories and wait list the one day or is the walk manageable from the other studio locations to the Hospitality House? And by manageable I mean, significantly less than the walk to the lobby from the second to last unit in Kidani (where we stayed in December). Thanks!


I don't think it is worth the hassle of the move.  If you are far away from the hospitality area, you can hop on any bus and it will take you there.  To return to your unit, simply walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop and catch any bus.  The only catch would be if you have an early morning flight and need to check your luggage at the Hospitality House area before the buses start running.


----------



## Disney_Mama

Leaving tomorrow for our third home, OKW.  Requested a lagoon view.  I have requested a lagoon view each time we go and have yet to have it happen.  So fingers crossed we get it this time.  I spend hours on the deck while the rest of the family still sleeps.  I am happy with almost any room as long as there is a nice quiet view.


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney_Mama said:


> Leaving tomorrow for our third home, OKW. Requested a lagoon view. I have requested a lagoon view each time we go and have yet to have it happen.


Not sure what a "lagoon view" is at OKW.  I don't recall any "lagoon" there.  A couple of ponds/waterways yes, but not a lagoon.


----------



## Disney_Mama

OKW Lover said:


> Not sure what a "lagoon view" is at OKW.  I don't recall any "lagoon" there.  A couple of ponds/waterways yes, but not a lagoon.


Maybe I'm calling it the wrong thing.  The river that the boat take to DS.


----------



## OKW Lover

Disney_Mama said:


> Maybe I'm calling it the wrong thing.  The river that the boat take to DS.


OK, that makes sense.  I'd suggest you look at the map in the first post of this thread and decide which of the buildings will give you the view you want.  Then call MS and have that noted on your reservation as "vicinity of building xx" or "view of river"


----------



## Chuck S

Most people consider that a canal view.


----------



## whitney37354

Planning a June 2018 trip with 2 families in a 2BR Villa.  After doing my research, I still have a few questions.

1.  Does OKW have movies by the pool like some of the other resorts?

2. Are values the only bus stops with a queue for each park?

3.  I've never stayed at a resort with multiple bus stops.  Do they start at HH and go around the loop, then exit the resort, or do they stop again at HH before leaving?

TIA for all the help.  Just trying to be informed before we go.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Disney_Mama said:


> Maybe I'm calling it the wrong thing.  The river that the boat take to DS.


Trumbo Canal.


----------



## Deb & Bill

whitney37354 said:


> Planning a June 2018 trip with 2 families in a 2BR Villa.  After doing my research, I still have a few questions.
> 
> 1.  Does OKW have movies by the pool like some of the other resorts?
> 
> 2. Are values the only bus stops with a queue for each park?
> 
> 3.  I've never stayed at a resort with multiple bus stops.  Do they start at HH and go around the loop, then exit the resort, or do they stop again at HH before leaving?
> 
> TIA for all the help.  Just trying to be informed before we go.


1. Yes.
2. I think that is correct.
3. At OKW,  Peninsular Rd is the first stop, South Point next,  Turtle Pond next, Miller's Rd next, HI is last. Except for the Internal/Disney  Springs/Typhoon Lagoon bus. Stops at HH first, the Miller's Rd, then Peninsula Rd, South Point,  Turtle Pond, last HH again.


----------



## Disney_Mama

I got it! So happy with the view. Now come on sun.
[GALLERY=]

[/GALLERY]


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Hi OKW pros.  I stayed at OKW for the first time last September and instantly became a fan.  I am going back in March the week after Easter, Thurs-Sun.  I'm curious if my stay is going to be different during a peak week.  I usually travel during peak times, this past September was just a fluke bc of where Jewish holidays fell, but I've never been to OKW during a busy week.  

In September, we got on all of our buses at the HH stop so we would go directly to the parks.  Will this be a problem during peak season? Has anyone ever seen the buses fill up before stopping at the HH?

In September, the pool never seemed crowded.  We had no problem finding 3 chairs together.  This has never been the case at other deluxe resorts. Was this a low season thing or is this an OKW thing?

We got the exact room we requested in our fax.  This had also never happened to me before. Again, low season thing, a really lucky fluke, or OKW thing? We were in a studio.

I can't express how much I enjoyed my stay at OKW.  I am so excited to go back!


----------



## pmdeve

We will be staying in a 1 bedroom next month paying cash.   I use a EVC.  I made a request for first floor.  I read on the board someone suggested to call MS.  What is MS.  And what is the phone number.  Thanks

Also, any suggestions on which bus stop would be the most convenient to get on the bus that won't be crowded?


----------



## tinabina919

Anyone here now? We leave tomorrow and just received our Amazon Pantry shipment...never using them again. We have 2 untouched cases of small water bottles up for grabs.


----------



## CarolynK

tinabina919 said:


> Anyone here now? We leave tomorrow and just received our Amazon Pantry shipment...never using them again. We have 2 untouched cases of small water bottles up for grabs.


Complain to amazon if they promised it sooner. They should compensate you.


----------



## tinabina919

Leaving 2 cases of water outside of room 5226, someone come get them! room is rite off the southpost bus stop


----------



## Deb & Bill

pmdeve said:


> We will be staying in a 1 bedroom next month paying cash.   I use a EVC.  I made a request for first floor.  I read on the board someone suggested to call MS.  What is MS.  And what is the phone number.  Thanks
> 
> Also, any suggestions on which bus stop would be the most convenient to get on the bus that won't be crowded?


How did you make your reservation?   If it was a points reservstion, you notify Member Services  (if you are the member). Otherwise contact Disney Reservation Center if that is how you made the reservation.


----------



## pmdeve

Deb & Bill said:


> How did you make your reservation?   If it was a points reservstion, you notify Member Services  (if you are the member). Otherwise contact Disney Reservation Center if that is how you made the reservation.



Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

Does OKW have the bus time boards yet?


----------



## Princess Leia

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:


> Does OKW have the bus time boards yet?



They weren't there when we were there in July.


----------



## mgdisney

Staying in a 2 Br unit this May, and was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of coffee machine are in the units?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wood Nymph

mgdisney said:


> Staying in a 2 Br unit this May, and was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of coffee machine are in the units?  Thanks in advance!


We were in a 2br villa last February and had a ten cup coffee maker with a basket type filter.


----------



## mgdisney

Wood Nymph said:


> We were in a 2br villa last February and had a ten cup coffee maker with a basket type filter.



Thank you for letting me know!!


----------



## gramma4

We are patiently waiting until we can book OKW for feburary 2017. We can't risk renting, when will be able to book ? We want a 2B , a 1 B and a studio. It feels crazy just typing this.. And the two bedroom will have a special needs child, which area is the quietest and safest.?   autistic children tend to have no fear of anything.


----------



## whitney37354

gramma4 said:


> We are patiently waiting until we can book OKW for feburary 2017. We can't risk renting, when will be able to book ? We want a 2B , a 1 B and a studio. It feels crazy just typing this.. And the two bedroom will have a special needs child, which area is the quietest and safest.?   autistic children tend to have no fear of anything.



I think you can book 7 months out, so that would by July 2016.


----------



## KristiMc

Disney_Mama said:


> I got it! So happy with the view. Now come on sun.
> [GALLERY=]
> 
> [/GALLERY]


Which building are you in?  Love this view.  Staying at OKW for the first time this coming June.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KristiMc said:


> Which building are you in?  Love this view.  Staying at OKW for the first time this coming June.


That looks like Bldg 46.


----------



## Andreas Mom

Ok so silly question.......I've heard OKW has a good running loop. Where on then map from the first post in this thread would that loop be? We will be there for 8 days but only 4-5 park days. I'd like to plan on a run on non park days. Thanks!


----------



## BobNed

Andreas Mom said:


> Ok so silly question.......I've heard OKW has a good running loop. Where on then map from the first post in this thread would that loop be? We will be there for 8 days but only 4-5 park days. I'd like to plan on a run on non park days. Thanks!


Ummm...  not to be condescending, but it is marked on the map as "jogging trail".  Look for the dashed line.


----------



## Disney_Mama

KristiMc said:


> Which building are you in?  Love this view.  Staying at OKW for the first time this coming June.


Building 46 room 25 a one bedroom.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Andreas Mom said:


> Ok so silly question.......I've heard OKW has a good running loop. Where on then map from the first post in this thread would that loop be? We will be there for 8 days but only 4-5 park days. I'd like to plan on a run on non park days. Thanks!


Besides the dashed line like BobNed referred to, you can also add distance by going down Millers Road, plus taking off at the end of South Point by the pool towards SSR and Disney Springs.  But only do that part during the day when it is light out.  It is really dark at night (not lit).


----------



## Andreas Mom

BobNed said:


> Ummm...  not to be condescending, but it is marked on the map as "jogging trail".  Look for the dashed line.



Thank you! On my phone it was hard to see all the different lines, I'll get to a desk top to get a better look.


----------



## Andreas Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> Besides the dashed line like BobNed referred to, you can also add distance by going down Millers Road, plus taking off at the end of South Point by the pool towards SSR and Disney Springs.  But only do that part during the day when it is light out.  It is really dark at night (not lit).



Thank you! Looking forward to some runs while there! Has anyone taking a bus or boat to other resorts that have longer runs or is there any not to be missed areas for a quick run?


----------



## Disney_Mama

Andreas Mom said:


> Thank you! Looking forward to some runs while there! Has anyone taking a bus or boat to other resorts that have longer runs or is there any not to be missed areas for a quick run?


I usually do the OKW loop that is marked on the map then head on the path towards The Springs but add a loop in at Tree House then either take the path back through SSR to the Springs then back to OKW.  It was around 6 kilometers if I remember right.


----------



## Andreas Mom

Disney_Mama said:


> I usually do the OKW loop that is marked on the map then head on the path towards The Springs but add a loop in at Tree House then either take the path back through SSR to the Springs then back to OKW.  It was around 6 kilometers if I remember right.



Perfect, thank you!!


----------



## Karabear15

Thanksgiving 2016 will be our first stay at OKW.  We bought in this past December, finally!  I've read about some of the better view buildings and have made note.  We are planning for a 2 bedroom villa, would like to be on the canal, so it looks like building 45 or 46, correct?  What is the bed situation.  I feel like I am getting mixed answers based on what I have watched in videos vs. what I have read.  Are they queen beds in the second bedroom, or fulls? 

Also I read that you can walk to DS from OKW, is that by walking through the golf course?  I don't really see any other way other than by walking on Buena Vista all the way around.  Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Karabear15 said:


> Thanksgiving 2016 will be our first stay at OKW.  We bought in this past December, finally!  I've read about some of the better view buildings and have made note.  We are planning for a 2 bedroom villa, would like to be on the canal, so it looks like building 45 or 46, correct?  What is the bed situation.  I feel like I am getting mixed answers based on what I have watched in videos vs. what I have read.  Are they queen beds in the second bedroom, or fulls?
> 
> Also I read that you can walk to DS from OKW, is that by walking through the golf course?  I don't really see any other way other than by walking on Buena Vista all the way around.  Thanks for any info!!


All second bedrooms at OKW have two queen beds.  The only double beds at OKW are in the third and smallest bedroom of the GVs.

The path starts near the Southpoint pool area and goes along the canal. Just don't walk on the cart paths or the golf course.

When you do online check in, you can request Canal as one of your preferences.


----------



## Karabear15

Thanks guys!  Cannot wait for dinner at Olivia's, hoping we can get a reservation for our arrival night!


----------



## MikeRa

Will be at OKW is less than 5 days, arriving this Tuesday


----------



## Jobelly

We're going for our first visit to OKW this August, we have previously stayed at BC but all of us in 1 room isn't great although we love BC. I really like the idea of buying into dvc and as a family of 5 I'm looking forward to seeing OKW as this would work out a good option for us. 
Because we have booked through disney but not dvc we couldn't book the near HH category, if we request this does anyway is there any chance of us getting it or is it saved totally for dvc members?
Out of the rest 62 and 63 seem the best option (they also have the 2nd bathroom entrance which would be nice but not a necessity as the kids are 11, 8 and 2 so chances are we'll be awake when they go to the bathroom) but as they have elevators i suspect they will be saved for people with mobility issues. What are our best options to request as I'm thinking about using the touring plans room request. We are in a 1 bed and I want a higher floor so no one above, so ideally a building where the 1 beds on floor 2 have no one above so we don't have too many stairs with a stroller. We would like to be a close walk to HH as the menu at the QS there looks better than at turtle pond, a nice view and a quiet room would also be good as well as parking close by. Think I'm asking for too much!


----------



## Nanajo1

Parking is not right outside 62,63 but they very close to HH. Villas above 30 have two entrances to the bathroom.


----------



## Jobelly

Thank you nanajo, I suspect we may not get the ones with elevators as we don't have medical issues so I think I may request 15 or 16 (16 does have a parking lot doesn't it? Bit hard to tell on google maps due to trees!)
Also I noticed someone mentioned that occasionally the buses have left the resort straight after turtle pond missing out millers road and HH, is this a big issue that happens regularly?


----------



## Redheadedmama

I would love your recommendations on which area of OKW to stay in.  We are going in September 19-25 staying in a 2 bedroom.  Super excited as we have never stayed at anything but Values.  This trip will include 8 people so renting DVC points was the way to go.  This may be a stupid question but are there elevators in case we get booked into one of the upper floors?  I will be renting a scooter from a local company to be delivered to the hotel.


----------



## Lkmccaskill

Have OKW 2 bedroom villas been updated in the last 5 years?


----------



## gometros

Deb & Bill said:


> All second bedrooms at OKW have two queen beds.  The only double beds at OKW are in the third and smallest bedroom of the GVs.
> 
> The path starts near the Southpoint pool area and goes along the canal. Just don't walk on the cart paths or the golf course.
> 
> When you do online check in, you can request Canal as one of your preferences.



I thought the lock offs were kings?


----------



## OKW Lover

gometros said:


> I thought the lock offs were kings?


Not at OKW.


----------



## meredetrois2

Upcoming trip May 2016, staying in a 2 bedroom Villa. Can I request a specific building or area for our stay?


----------



## OKW Lover

meredetrois2 said:


> Upcoming trip May 2016, staying in a 2 bedroom Villa. Can I request a specific building or area for our stay?


Yes you can request a building or area if that's important to you.


----------



## friend2Figment

Going in Oct 16, looking to stay OKW can't  decide between 2 studios or 2 bedroom. Are the two bedrooms worth the extra cost? Normally, stay CBS or POR. We don't plan on cooking any large meals, but there will be 2 under 3 along.


----------



## iloverags2

I know this is going to be a question that has probably been answered a million times before...but, I cannot find that answer!  So, we have a 2BR reservation, and I am going to request building 45 or higher (we want a unit with a second entrance from the hallway to the master bath and not be in the Turtle Pond area); however, I would also be thrilled if we could get a dedicated unit as well.  My gut says, yes these two things are not mutually exclusive, and we should be able to request this (however, not guaranteed of course!).  Is this correct?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BobNed

iloverags2 said:


> I know this is going to be a question that has probably been answered a million times before...but, I cannot find that answer!  So, we have a 2BR reservation, and I am going to request building 45 or higher (we want a unit with a second entrance from the hallway to the master bath and not be in the Turtle Pond area); however, I would also be thrilled if we could get a dedicated unit as well.  My gut says, yes these two things are not mutually exclusive, and we should be able to request this (however, not guaranteed of course!).  Is this correct?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Your confirmation will tell you if you have a lock-off.  If it doesn't say 2 Bedroom Lock-off you will have a dedicated.  You can request whatever you want; like you said it is not guaranteed.


----------



## BobNed

friend2Figment said:


> Going in Oct 16, looking to stay OKW can't  decide between 2 studios or 2 bedroom. Are the two bedrooms worth the extra cost? Normally, stay CBS or POR. We don't plan on cooking any large meals, but there will be 2 under 3 along.


Whether or not it's worth it is subjective.  For me, it's all about the space and the privacy of separate bedrooms.  Just look at the floorplans.


----------



## iloverags2

BobNed said:


> Your confirmation will tell you if you have a lock-off.  If it doesn't say 2 Bedroom Lock-off you will have a dedicated.  You can request whatever you want; like you said it is not guaranteed.



Thank you for the info!  Is that the case with a reservation booked via Central Reservations as well, or only if booked through member services?  I booked through central and did not have a choice for anything other than a 2BR; the confirmation does not indicate the lock-off.  Again, thank you!


----------



## BobNed

iloverags2 said:


> Thank you for the info!  Is that the case with a reservation booked via Central Reservations as well, or only if booked through member services?  I booked through central and did not have a choice for anything other than a 2BR; the confirmation does not indicate the lock-off.  Again, thank you!





iloverags2 said:


> Thank you for the info!  Is that the case with a reservation booked via Central Reservations as well, or only if booked through member services?  I booked through central and did not have a choice for anything other than a 2BR; the confirmation does not indicate the lock-off.  Again, thank you!


Sorry, but I really don't know if CRO reservations are specific.  I would call and request a dedicated.


----------



## Nanajo1

BobNed said:


> Whether or not it's worth it is subjective.  For me, it's all about the space and the privacy of separate bedrooms.  Just look at the floorplans.


With 2 under 3 I would go with the two BR for more quiet areas. The grown ups would have space to relax in the evening.


----------



## iloverags2

BobNed said:


> Sorry, but I really don't know if CRO reservations are specific.  I would call and request a dedicated.


Thanks!  Will do tomorrow morning.  I always feel bad bothering them, but since we go quite a bit and I rarely put in requests, I'll get over it!  LOL  Thank you again for your assistance.


----------



## friend2Figment

I keep thinking pretty sure no guarantee our studios will be near each other and OKW is large. DH figures our share is only $500 more than the Mod we are at, going to try for 2bdrm. Then we are all together, maybe a lockoff would be an option.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Hello, I wondered if someone could help. 

OKW has fond memories as this was our honeymoon resort 16 year ago. I would love to return but I have some health problems now and have bad inflammatory arthritis. We are looking t booking a studio for 2017 ( in the 7 month window) and will be asking for one with grab rails and a bath board. We won't have a car, the thing i remember about OKW was it was very spread out. 

What advice would you give? Does anyone have experience of accessible studios at OKW and what buildings are closest to the main pool, restaurants etc.  

I understand that room requests are simply that requests not guaranteed and am frightened about booking OKW incase we are put really far out.

Any help would be really appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Nanajo1

Are you DVC? Then you can request Hospitality House. When you make your ressie tell MS that you need an accessible villa. You should be transferred to Special Services to talk about your needs.There are 3 buildings with elevators,but first floor works as well. Will you be using a scooter? As you said OKW is big. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Nanajo1 said:


> Are you DVC? Then you can request Hospitality House. When you make your ressie tell MS that you need an accessible villa. You should be transferred to Special Services to talk about your needs.There are 3 buildings with elevators,but first floor works as well. Will you be using a scooter? As you said OKW is big. Hope you have a great trip.



Hello 
Thank you for your reply. Yes we are dvc members . We will be looking at booking a studio for a week. I didn't realise you could request the hospitality house. No I won't have a scooter. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Nanajo1

Would you consider an ECV? I used one on my first trip at OKW and it made the trip so much better. I could go all over the resort and the parks. If you can't get HH then I liked building 27. It is very close to the bus stop.


----------



## Deb & Bill

iloverags2 said:


> I know this is going to be a question that has probably been answered a million times before...but, I cannot find that answer!  So, we have a 2BR reservation, and I am going to request building 45 or higher (we want a unit with a second entrance from the hallway to the master bath and not be in the Turtle Pond area); however, I would also be thrilled if we could get a dedicated unit as well.  My gut says, yes these two things are not mutually exclusive, and we should be able to request this (however, not guaranteed of course!).  Is this correct?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Request South Point when you do online checkin. That should get you the access through the laundry room to the bathroom.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MrsJobba1 said:


> Hello, I wondered if someone could help.
> 
> OKW has fond memories as this was our honeymoon resort 16 year ago. I would love to return but I have some health problems now and have bad inflammatory arthritis. We are looking t booking a studio for 2017 ( in the 7 month window) and will be asking for one with grab rails and a bath board. We won't have a car, the thing i remember about OKW was it was very spread out.
> 
> What advice would you give? Does anyone have experience of accessible studios at OKW and what buildings are closest to the main pool, restaurants etc.
> 
> I understand that room requests are simply that requests not guaranteed and am frightened about booking OKW incase we are put really far out.
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated
> Thanks


I know there is a handicap accessible  studio  in Bldg 21 on the first floor. It has a roll in shower with a fold down shower seat.  It is right next to the Miller's Road pool.


----------



## iloverags2

Deb & Bill said:


> Request South Point when you do online checkin. That should get you the access through the laundry room to the bathroom.


Thank you!  I will do that!


----------



## rcraw45425

Subbing, considering OKW as a lower cost alternative to Polynesian for Halloween Party/Food & Wine weekend trip


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nanajo1 said:


> Are you DVC? Then you can request Hospitality House. When you make your ressie tell MS that you need an accessible villa. You should be transferred to Special Services to talk about your needs.There are 3 buildings with elevators,but first floor works as well. Will you be using a scooter? As you said OKW is big. Hope you have a great trip.


No, Hospitality House is not a request. It's a booking category.


----------



## sticker231

Anyone know what's going on with buildings 49 and 50?


----------



## Deirdres

We have owned at OKW since 1997, and I never realized how much I didn't know about it. Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## whitney37354

How much more is a 2BR villa in HH than the others?


----------



## Deb & Bill

whitney37354 said:


> How much more is a 2BR villa in HH than the others?


There is no difference in points in Hospitality House area and non-HH area.   But the HH area is a much smaller area than the non-HH area villas.


----------



## OKW Lover

whitney37354 said:


> How much more is a 2BR villa in HH than the others?


They both take the same number of points.


----------



## whitney37354

We wouldn't be staying on points.


----------



## BobNed

whitney37354 said:


> We wouldn't be staying on points.


HH area is not available for cash bookings.


----------



## whitney37354

Thanks.  I didn't know & wanted to sure before telling DH about it.


----------



## DISNEELVR

We have our OKW vacation coming up at the end of MAY and are not sure where to stay or what request to put in. We did have HH waitlisted, but at this point I don't think that request will come through and we want to make sure we at least give some preferences on reservation prior to check-in. We don't plan to use Disney transportation to the parks very often, since we'll have our car and AP's. The only thing we would really like is to be close to the main pool and a higher floor. If we request close to HH, what building numbers would that encompass? Would there be a better location to the pool and refill machines? Anything we should specifically request? We did stay at OKW back in 2011, and I believe we stayed in building 63 or 64 due to having my mom with us and she was using a scooter at the time. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DISNEELVR said:


> We have our OKW vacation coming up at the end of MAY and are not sure where to stay or what request to put in. We did have HH waitlisted, but at this point I don't think that request will come through and we want to make sure we at least give some preferences on reservation prior to check-in. We don't plan to use Disney transportation to the parks very often, since we'll have our car and AP's. The only thing we would really like is to be close to the main pool and a higher floor. If we request close to HH, what building numbers would that encompass? Would there be a better location to the pool and refill machines? Anything we should specifically request? We did stay at OKW back in 2011, and I believe we stayed in building 63 or 64 due to having my mom with us and she was using a scooter at the time. Thanks for any help you can provide.


You might want to request Peninsular Road, Bldg 27, 28 and 29.  That is right next to the HH area buildings across the bridge.  Walking out your door, you look out to the main pool and HH area.  So you would just walk across the bridge to the mug refill area at Goods to Go.  They usually reserve the elevator buildings for medical needs.  You'd be right next to the Peninsular Road bus stop (you'll want to take the bus to MK, driving and parking takes so much longer since you have to get to the TTC, then hop an monorail or the ferry to the MK).


----------



## DISNEELVR

I added Pennisula Rd as a request on online check-in, but when I call in to make a request on our VB stay, I'll add those building numbers. Thanks so much. So excited to stay at OKW again. My boys actually requested to stay here again.


----------



## DISNEELVR

What are the official buildings that are designated HH?


----------



## Chuck S

DISNEELVR said:


> What are the official buildings that are designated HH?



The "official" buildings are 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.  Occasionally the 60s buildings are used, if there is a problem with a unit or if someone has mobility issues, as the 60s buildings are the only ones with elevators.


----------



## coachjjb

What is the Disney Transportation like to and from Old Key West Resort? (from the parks and back) (modes of transportation) (average wait times)


----------



## Chuck S

coachjjb said:


> What is the Disney Transportation like to and from Old Key West Resort? (from the parks and back) (modes of transportation) (average wait times)


Every Onsite WDW Resort has occasional problems with transportation, OKW is no exception.  I would say OKW is on par with any other resort.  It is connected to the parks by bus, and to Disney Springs by bus and ferry boat.  The ferry boat dock at Disney Springs is near Cirque and House of Blues.  (Westside)

Bus is about 15 to 20 minutes to MK and Studios and EPCOT, a little longer to AK.  Times are once the bus leaves the resort.  Remember there are 5 bus stops within the resort itself, so it can take a while to make those rounds.


----------



## OKW Lover

Agree with @Chuck S comments above about the transportation at OKW.  Its no better/worse than any of the other WDW resorts.  

If you have a car, OKW does have a significant advantage in that you can park at the resort right outside your unit.  Very convenient.


----------



## Ron from Michigan

We just returned from another great OKW trip. We were in building 16 and loved the location. This was the 2nd time we have stayed in this building. This was our 25th anniversary trip and it could not have been better. We dined at Olivia's and love our meals. In fact other than V&A it was our favorite meal of the trip. Loved the boats to Disney Springs. The only drawback to the boats was the long wait back to the resort on the weekends.


----------



## Chuck S

Just remember, depending upon the make up of your traveling party, that there was a design change at OKW during construction. In Bldgs 29 and below, in one bedroom and larger units, there is one entrance to the master bath, through the master bedroom.  If someone is sleeping in the living room, they'd need to go through the master bedroom to use the restroom. In bldgs 30 and higher, there are two entrances to the master bathroom. through the master bedroom and through the laundry room.


----------



## rcraw45425

well, with the fall room only discount that dropped this morning OKW is now at $228.90 a night for my dates in September. I went ahead and chose BWV though at $289.80 since it's first weekend of F&W. One day I will get to stay at OKW!


----------



## Karabear15

We are staying for our first visit at OKW, Thanksgiving week...the refillable mugs, are those only available to be refilled down at HH, or are there other stations?  We are hoping to get our request for either buildings 45 or 46, so that would be quite the walk in order to refill our mugs!


----------



## Chuck S

Mugs can also be refilled at the Turtle Shack at the Turtle Pond community pool, but hours are limited.


----------



## Karabear15

Awesome!  That is very helpful, thanks!


----------



## GLovesDisney

Hello everyone. We are planning our first extended family trip, as well as our first stay at OKW, for this summer. Thank you so much for all the great info on this thread! It's been truly helpful. 
Here is my question. We have a 2 bedroom near HH and a regular 1 bedroom booked for the week. Any advice on getting rooms close together? I understand that we won't get both rooms in the HH area. Should we try requesting both rooms in the 60s? Being near HH would be nice, but being close to each other would be even better. (Just a side note: the original reservations were made at two different times by two different people which is how we ended up with different room categories).


----------



## ahalper0227

Hi everyone!  My wife and I are looking to book a weekend trip to Old Key West studio.  I have stayed at many of the DVC resorts (AKL our home, BW, BC, Bay Lake, WL, SS, HHI), but have never even been to the OKW property.  Can you please let me know what to expect?  Any tips?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## OKW Lover

Staying on OKW property is little different from the others.  Once exception is that you can park your car very convenient to your unit.


----------



## mgdisney

Hello!  I will be staying in a 2-bedroom villa in May and was hoping someone might be able to tell me if there are DVD players in the rooms at all?


----------



## OKW Lover

Yes, all the OKW units have DVD players


----------



## mgdisney

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, all the OKW units have DVD players



Thank you so much!


----------



## kenny

Which non hospitality house buildings have nice views of golf course or water. Have 1bedroom

Thx


----------



## OKW Lover

Just about all the units have nice views of the course and/or water.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Silly Question Alert....

I have never done online check in before and its available to me in 60 days for OKW but if i go and do that, is that when i can put room requests or is it purely to bypass check in when i get to the resort?


----------



## BobNed

Lee Matthews said:


> Silly Question Alert....
> 
> I have never done online check in before and its available to me in 60 days for OKW but if i go and do that, is that when i can put room requests or is it purely to bypass check in when i get to the resort?


You can put in requests during online check-in, but you shouldn't.  The online check-in system was designed for the regular hotels, not DVC.  You would be better served by adding your requests through Member Services.  Then during online check-in just skip the request part.  If you are renting points the person you rented from has to make the requests.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Im just paying OOP for my room, not DVC points or anything else


----------



## BobNed

Lee Matthews said:


> Im just paying OOP for my room, not DVC points or anything else


Then you get stuck between a rock and another rock .  You can use online check-in, but be careful what you request.  It will present you with some conflicting options.  For example on request is "near Hospitality House" and another is "Canal View".  There is no view of the canal from anywhere in the Hospitality House area.  Keep your requests general, and request the area you prefer, like Miller's Road, Turtle Pond, etc.  You are always close to a bus stop at OKW and there are community pools at each area.


----------



## maples189

Do any of the studios have a king bed instead of two queens?


----------



## OKW Lover

No.  Studios at OKW all have two queens


----------



## Deb & Bill

maples189 said:


> Do any of the studios have a king bed instead of two queens?


Only one, two and three bedroom villas have king bed in the master bedroom.


----------



## jbish

Have tried to look through some posts for some guidance on building requests, but figured I would just ask.  Staying on points, not HH area.  1 BR.  Here are my thoughts going into a building request:

Three kids who would probably want to swim at some point (though I would prefer to be in the parks as much as possible!).  
I think I'd prefer to be at the end of the bus route, rather than the start of it so that we don't have to ride through the entire resort (but if the buses get filled up, maybe we'd prefer to be one of the first ones on?), so thinking Miller's Road would be best 
Buildings 15/16 - walkable to the HH pool?  Is that more fun for the kids than the Miller's Road pool?
If we go with the start of the bus route, Buildings 27, 28, 29 - is that walkable to the HH pool?  
Don't need an elevator building, so I won't request those
Should we consider another area instead of Miller's Road?  Turtle Pond? 
This is our first time staying at OKW so any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KyGirl

We just found out that our purchased points reservation for January of 2017 came through!  We used one of the "middle man" companies (I didn't know if I was allowed to mention them) and we've been waiting for them to have a points owner with available points for us to purchase.  Anyway, it unexpectedly worked out last night and now we're all booked and very excited!

So of course I have a question immediately and I thought the experts on this post would be an even better resource than the company we used.

We got a 2 bedroom villa.  My understanding was that "near the hospitality house" was a special booking category and somewhat difficult to obtain.  This is not a priority for us.  We will have a car that we plan to drive to the parks (my husband has hate/hate relationship with Disney busses!), we plan to stock up and not be relying on the limited food service available, and probably won't even be swimming too much as it will be late January.  What is desirable for us is a nice view off the balcony, parking near our room, and hopefully quiet (I read that some of the buildings have a lot of road noise?).  I was going to request "water view" or whatever it is when I did online check in at 60 days out.

So, lo and behold when I entered our confirmation number into my MDE account it popped up "Room type: 2 Bedroom Villa-Near Hospitality House".  At first I was afraid this might keep us from getting the things that matter more to us personally but then I thought well, if that's what everybody else wants then maybe there's something to it!  Also, because of the somewhat complicated process of making any changes (through the middle man and then through the owner) should I just leave this alone?  We stayed at OKW once before and were in building 32 on Old Turtle Pond Road and we loved that location.  The view was great and being in the interior of the resort, there was lots of peace and quiet.  I had planned to cross my fingers and hope for something similar, which of course wouldn't happen if we're truly "near the Hospitality House".  And maybe that's better anyway and we just don't know what we're missing!  We really didn't spend any time exploring the resort last time because we were so insulated in our location so maybe we missed out on things we would have enjoyed.

Obviously I am an overthinker and long winded so if you're still reading, any advice?  Should I just let this ride and feel lucky that we got something that others "try" for and don't always get or should I go to the trouble of changing it and risk backing up to Bonnet Creek Parkway or something like that?  I've already flip flopped twenty times in the last hour.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Deb & Bill

jbish said:


> Have tried to look through some posts for some guidance on building requests, but figured I would just ask.  Staying on points, not HH area.  1 BR.  Here are my thoughts going into a building request:
> 
> Three kids who would probably want to swim at some point (though I would prefer to be in the parks as much as possible!).
> I think I'd prefer to be at the end of the bus route, rather than the start of it so that we don't have to ride through the entire resort (but if the buses get filled up, maybe we'd prefer to be one of the first ones on?), so thinking Miller's Road would be best
> Buildings 15/16 - walkable to the HH pool?  Is that more fun for the kids than the Miller's Road pool?
> If we go with the start of the bus route, Buildings 27, 28, 29 - is that walkable to the HH pool?
> Don't need an elevator building, so I won't request those
> Should we consider another area instead of Miller's Road?  Turtle Pond?
> This is our first time staying at OKW so any insight would be greatly appreciated!


It sounds like you have some good choices.  All those buildings you listed are easily walkable to the main pool.  15 and 16 are also not too far from the Millers Road pool.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KyGirl said:


> We just found out that our purchased points reservation for January of 2017 came through!  We used one of the "middle man" companies (I didn't know if I was allowed to mention them) and we've been waiting for them to have a points owner with available points for us to purchase.  Anyway, it unexpectedly worked out last night and now we're all booked and very excited!
> 
> So of course I have a question immediately and I thought the experts on this post would be an even better resource than the company we used.
> 
> We got a 2 bedroom villa.  My understanding was that "near the hospitality house" was a special booking category and somewhat difficult to obtain.  This is not a priority for us.  We will have a car that we plan to drive to the parks (my husband has hate/hate relationship with Disney busses!), we plan to stock up and not be relying on the limited food service available, and probably won't even be swimming too much as it will be late January.  What is desirable for us is a nice view off the balcony, parking near our room, and hopefully quiet (I read that some of the buildings have a lot of road noise?).  I was going to request "water view" or whatever it is when I did online check in at 60 days out.
> 
> So, lo and behold when I entered our confirmation number into my MDE account it popped up "Room type: 2 Bedroom Villa-Near Hospitality House".  At first I was afraid this might keep us from getting the things that matter more to us personally but then I thought well, if that's what everybody else wants then maybe there's something to it!  Also, because of the somewhat complicated process of making any changes (through the middle man and then through the owner) should I just leave this alone?  We stayed at OKW once before and were in building 32 on Old Turtle Pond Road and we loved that location.  The view was great and being in the interior of the resort, there was lots of peace and quiet.  I had planned to cross my fingers and hope for something similar, which of course wouldn't happen if we're truly "near the Hospitality House".  And maybe that's better anyway and we just don't know what we're missing!  We really didn't spend any time exploring the resort last time because we were so insulated in our location so maybe we missed out on things we would have enjoyed.
> 
> Obviously I am an overthinker and long winded so if you're still reading, any advice?  Should I just let this ride and feel lucky that we got something that others "try" for and don't always get or should I go to the trouble of changing it and risk backing up to Bonnet Creek Parkway or something like that?  I've already flip flopped twenty times in the last hour.  Thanks in advance for any help!


You can request a villa either in the cluster right next to the HH (11-14) or right across the bridge from the HH (23-26).  I think the 23-26 cluster has a better view and less bus noise.  23-26 would be right next to the Peninsular Road bus stop.


----------



## KyGirl

Thanks for your response.

So how would I do that?  Would I have to get the owner to make the request for me for the 23-26 cluster?  Should I be pleased that we got the HH designation booking?


----------



## Deb & Bill

KyGirl said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> So how would I do that?  Would I have to get the owner to make the request for me for the 23-26 cluster?  Should I be pleased that we got the HH designation booking?


You could ask the owners to enter that you want to be close to Peninsular Road or when you do online check in, select near Peninsular Road.


----------



## Rickycowslip

How solid are the floors? If the people above our room come back at 1 in the morning are they going to wake us up?


----------



## Chuck S

Rickycowslip said:


> How solid are the floors? If the people above our room come back at 1 in the morning are they going to wake us up?


If they purposefully stomp around you will hear them. If they walk normally, you likely won't notice.


----------



## BobNed

Rickycowslip said:


> How solid are the floors? If the people above our room come back at 1 in the morning are they going to wake us up?


Depends on who's above you.  I've had stays where I never heard a sound from above.  I've had stays where I thought Ringling Brothers had their circus elephants above us.  Turned out to be little kids who ran everywhere, and parents who were completely oblivious or just didn't care.


----------



## Rickycowslip

thanks, option one has to be duel bathroom entrance as we will be five in a one bedroom can't decide if option two is location or upper floor, assuming of course these requests bear any relation to the room allocated...


----------



## sgtdisney

Rickycowslip said:


> How solid are the floors? If the people above our room come back at 1 in the morning are they going to wake us up?



I think the new laminate floors may be a little more forgiving than the older, original hardwood floors in the Grand Villas.   Once, years ago, we were in a Grand Villa and a couple people in our party had flight delays and cancellations, and didn't get to the resort until after mid-night.  They came in and we didn't make a lot of noise, but they did wheel their luggage into the great room, etc.  Not even 15 minutes later Disney security was pounding on our door and telling us we were making too much noise.   We we weren't, intentionally anyway. We were just living in the room, which we told them.  They left and we didn't have another problem after.


----------



## pasta

I booked paying cash in a two bedroom.  Can I request HH area?  If not, what should I ask for in order to be near the main pool?  Also, how do I get a dedicated two bedroom?  I don't want a lock-off.  Thank you


----------



## Chuck S

When a two bedroom is reserved, they normally use the Dedicated first, unless a lock-off is specifically requested.  Since you are a cash reservation, all requests would need to be made through the regular Disney Reservation Center.
As far as near HH, that category is normally only for reservations made through DVC, you can request to be near main pool, and they'll likely put you in bldgs 15, 16,62,63,64,27,28 or 29.  Those are the closest buildings to HH that are not part of the Near HH DVC category.


----------



## pasta

Thanks for the reply!  This helps a lot.  I will put in a request using touring plans.  If request doesn't happen, what is the worst case for distance from main building walking in minutes?  I hear so many mixed reviews about OKW, and I want worse case scenario in my mind, then I can only be happy if It is better.


----------



## Chuck S

Well. the very WORST case scenario would be bldg 50, it is the farthest from HH, and is a little over half mile walk ( equal to about half the way around EPCOT's World Showcase Promenade)....but no matter where you are staying at OKW, you can hop on any park bus, HH will be the last stop before exiting the park, just tell the bus driver you're going to the front desk.  To return to your villa, walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Rd. bus stop and again hop a park bus, to return to the bus stop nearest your villa.  There are 5 bus stops within OKW.


----------



## steves100

How quick to grand villas sell out?  Would like to have reserve one for 1st time for June of 2017.    Only issue is that I have to wait for my 2017 points that come up in February.   Is there any chance they might be around then?


----------



## Chuck S

You do not need to wait until your use year begins to book a DVC reservation, you can still book at the 11 Month (home resort) 7 month (non-home resort) window.
The points have to be available at time of travel, not time of booking.
So you can book in July (if your points are OKW points) or November, if points are from another resort.


----------



## pasta

I've decided to rent a car.  Looking at the map, it seems parking is available near each unit.  Am I correct in my assumption?  Are you allowed to park near the main pool if you don't want to use the internal bus loop? Thanks again!


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, parking is very convenient in most buildings, the exception is bldg 64. You can park near the main pool, but it can be difficult to find a spot certain times of day.


----------



## ercrbc

I love reading this thread! So much good OKW info on here.  We own points here and it's our favorite resort.  We just stayed two nights in bldg. 11 before a cruise over Spring Break and it was great, but we are looking forward to trying a non HH room for our trip this August.  Reading this thread made me curious for OKW lovers who have stayed all over the resort...how would you rank your favorite buildings (neighborhoods) you have stayed at? 

We have stayed in bldgs 14, 17, 27 (HA), and 11.  I would rank them 14, 27, 17 and then 11.  But honestly none were bad locations and the rooms in each were wonderful.  Our favorite trip was probably our first which was in 14, we had never stayed at OKW and absolutely loved it.  Looking back I suppose there was some bus noise, but we didn't mind as the location was great and we had a lovely pond/golf course view.  I put 11 last because parking was more challenging right in front of the HH and our view was woods/jungle. I don't remember parking being an issue in 14, but we were there in early Sept years ago, and not during super busy Spring Break.  Location wasn't as great from 11 and it was nearly as far to walk to the pool as staying on Millers Rd.

We have a 2BR reserved for 8 nights in Aug, non HH and I'm thinking of requesting Penisular Rd and/or South Point.  I would love to get one of the canal view rooms everyone raves about, but we would also like to take advantage of being dropped at the PR bus stop and walking to the HH stop to leave for the parks.  Plus we spend a lot of time at the pool, small pool big pool it doesn't matter we will use both.  My DH will be at a conference off property for three days and will take the car (he will come back around 5 each day), and since I will be using busses with three kids location to the bus is important.  I won't be disappointed no matter where we are placed, but I love to read opinions and see how other OKW lovers rank each location


----------



## Chuck S

My favorite area is Turtle Pond, bldgs 30 to 35.    Bldgs 45 and 46 and 55 are good, too. they have nice canal views


----------



## Karabear15

ercrbc said:


> I love reading this thread! So much good OKW info on here.  We own points here and it's our favorite resort.  We just stayed two nights in bldg. 11 before a cruise over Spring Break and it was great, but we are looking forward to trying a non HH room for our trip this August.  Reading this thread made me curious for OKW lovers who have stayed all over the resort...how would you rank your favorite buildings (neighborhoods) you have stayed at?
> 
> We have stayed in bldgs 14, 17, 27 (HA), and 11.  I would rank them 14, 27, 17 and then 11.  But honestly none were bad locations and the rooms in each were wonderful.  Our favorite trip was probably our first which was in 14, we had never stayed at OKW and absolutely loved it.  Looking back I suppose there was some bus noise, but we didn't mind as the location was great and we had a lovely pond/golf course view.  I put 11 last because parking was more challenging right in front of the HH and our view was woods/jungle. I don't remember parking being an issue in 14, but we were there in early Sept years ago, and not during super busy Spring Break.  Location wasn't as great from 11 and it was nearly as far to walk to the pool as staying on Millers Rd.
> 
> We have a 2BR reserved for 8 nights in Aug, non HH and I'm thinking of requesting Penisular Rd and/or South Point.  I would love to get one of the canal view rooms everyone raves about, but we would also like to take advantage of being dropped at the PR bus stop and walking to the HH stop to leave for the parks.  Plus we spend a lot of time at the pool, small pool big pool it doesn't matter we will use both.  My DH will be at a conference off property for three days and will take the car (he will come back around 5 each day), and since I will be using busses with three kids location to the bus is important.  I won't be disappointed no matter where we are placed, but I love to read opinions and see how other OKW lovers rank each location


Me too!  We just bought in, in December with OKW as our home.  We loved the atmosphere there, but it is nice reading along in this thread about stuff I would never have thought about, or found on my own.  We are hoping for one of those sweet canal view 2BR villas in November!


Chuck S said:


> My favorite area is Turtle Pond, bldgs 30 to 35.    Bldgs 45 and 46 and 55 are good, too. they have nice canal views


45 and 46 were what I requested...hopefully it is granted!


----------



## flyergrad09

Hi everyone! My husband and I just found out that we will be staying at OKW next February for my 30th birthday trip thanks to the kindness of my aunt and uncle who are DVC owners there. I've stayed at OKW before, but I was 11 years old, so I don't remember very much of it, other than that I loved it! 

This will be the first trip that we've taken together where we won't be on the DDP. I'm trying to get an idea of what we will need to order from Garden Grocer, but I can't find information on if there are plates, glasses, utensils, and napkins in the rooms. We're staying in a Deluxe Studio. Thanks!


----------



## Nanajo1

You'll have a kitchenette with a small fridge,microwave,toaster,coffee pot. Paper plates,bowls,plastic flatware, ceramic mugs juice glasses are provided. Small starter packs of coffee with sugar and creamer are there. You may want to bring a sharp knife to cut fruit etc. Breakfast foods, sandwich fixings, snacks,any adult beverage you like are high on the grocery list as well as butter, salt and pepper.
Have a great trip.


----------



## BobNed

flyergrad09 said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I just found out that we will be staying at OKW next February for my 30th birthday trip thanks to the kindness of my aunt and uncle who are DVC owners there. I've stayed at OKW before, but I was 11 years old, so I don't remember very much of it, other than that I loved it!
> 
> This will be the first trip that we've taken together where we won't be on the DDP. I'm trying to get an idea of what we will need to order from Garden Grocer, but I can't find information on if there are plates, glasses, utensils, and napkins in the rooms. We're staying in a Deluxe Studio. Thanks!


A studio will have paper plates, paper bowls, and plastic silverware.  There will be real ceramic coffee cups and paper glasses.  No napkins, but you will have paper towels, a small sponge and a small bottle of dish washing detergent (usually Palmolive).  When you need more, just call housekeeping and they will bring you what you need.  No charge to replenish those supplies.


----------



## smjj

flyergrad09 said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I just found out that we will be staying at OKW next February for my 30th birthday trip thanks to the kindness of my aunt and uncle who are DVC owners there. I've stayed at OKW before, but I was 11 years old, so I don't remember very much of it, other than that I loved it!
> 
> This will be the first trip that we've taken together where we won't be on the DDP. I'm trying to get an idea of what we will need to order from Garden Grocer, but I can't find information on if there are plates, glasses, utensils, and napkins in the rooms. We're staying in a Deluxe Studio. Thanks!



I have not stayed in a studio in a few years now but if I remember correctly they have just a small frig. I also have read that many of these are being replaced with newer ones that do not have a freezer. Not sure what types of food but take note. Others here may be able to correct me if I am outdated on this info...smjj


----------



## Nanajo1

The newer fridges don't have a freezer but there are ice machines at the bus stops. The rooms have ice buckets.


----------



## OKW Lover

Nanajo1 said:


> The newer fridges don't have a freezer but there are ice machines at the bus stops.


Just to be clear, this is in the studio units.  All the larger units still have full freezers.


----------



## flyergrad09

Nanajo1 said:


> You'll have a kitchenette with a small fridge,microwave,toaster,coffee pot. Paper plates,bowls,plastic flatware, ceramic mugs juice glasses are provided. Small starter packs of coffee with sugar and creamer are there. You may want to bring a sharp knife to cut fruit etc. Breakfast foods, sandwich fixings, snacks,any adult beverage you like are high on the grocery list as well as butter, salt and pepper.
> Have a great trip.





BobNed said:


> A studio will have paper plates, paper bowls, and plastic silverware.  There will be real ceramic coffee cups and paper glasses.  No napkins, but you will have paper towels, a small sponge and a small bottle of dish washing detergent (usually Palmolive).  When you need more, just call housekeeping and they will bring you what you need.  No charge to replenish those supplies.





smjj said:


> I have not stayed in a studio in a few years now but if I remember correctly they have just a small frig. I also have read that many of these are being replaced with newer ones that do not have a freezer. Not sure what types of food but take note. Others here may be able to correct me if I am outdated on this info...smjj



Fantastic! Thanks so much for your help everyone! I'm sure I'll have more questions as our trip gets closer.


----------



## LAX

Will be staying in a studio on rented points on an upcoming trip, how do I find out more about laundry?  I apologize if this has been discussed else where.  Thanks.

LAX


----------



## Nanajo1

The laundry rooms are located by the "neighborhood " pools. They are free but you need to bring the laundry supplies you like. Some folks like the convience of all in one pods and dryer sheets. I first started using dye magnets or color catchers so I could mix and match loads.


----------



## Joben

flyergrad09 said:


> Hi everyone! My husband and I just found out that we will be staying at OKW next February for my 30th birthday trip thanks to the kindness of my aunt and uncle who are DVC owners there. I've stayed at OKW before, but I was 11 years old, so I don't remember very much of it, other than that I loved it!
> 
> This will be the first trip that we've taken together where we won't be on the DDP. I'm trying to get an idea of what we will need to order from Garden Grocer, but I can't find information on if there are plates, glasses, utensils, and napkins in the rooms. We're staying in a Deluxe Studio. Thanks!




Don't forget there are national park style BBQ grills at the small pool areas. We try to bbq at least once while there. You will need to get your own Charcoal/starter but it is a way to cook for yourselves. If you are flying in you are kind of stuck on what you can pack, but if you are driving in you can bring a lot of things to make dining in room a lot easier. We brought an electric skillet to make eggs in the morning, hot sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## csjordan

Chuck S said:


> When a two bedroom is reserved, they normally use the Dedicated first, unless a lock-off is specifically requested.  Since you are a cash reservation, all requests would need to be made through the regular Disney Reservation Center.
> As far as near HH, that category is normally only for reservations made through DVC, you can request to be near main pool, and they'll likely put you in bldgs 15, 16,62,63,64,27,28 or 29.  Those are the closest buildings to HH that are not part of the Near HH DVC category.


So, if we are booked, using points, in a near HH area, there is no way we could get buildings 62 or 63?


----------



## csjordan

OKW Lover said:


> No.  Studios at OKW all have two queens


I know there is no way of really knowing where we will be for sure, but I'll see if anyone has an opinion on my room request.  For our trip this month, there are 8 of us, 2 studios, near HH, rented points.  One unit is my family, with DH, DS, and DD.  The other unit is my DB, DSIL, DN, and DN, ages 5.  My nephew has cerebral palsy.  He can walk, just not stand for long periods of time.  He is on a feeding tube, and is on a blended diet.  We are preparing his food before we leave, and it will be frozen.  The studios either have a very small freezer or no freezer at all, not sure.  Either way, it will not accommodate storage of his food, as we will have 9, 32oz jars.  Therefore, we will need to store his food at bell services at HH.  Obviously, we would like to be as near each other as possible.  We are celebrating DS's high school graduation! I know some of the studios are minus a window of some sort, so I am hoping we don't get those.  We each have 2 reservations, one for one night, and then one for five nights.  Hoping they can put me in the same room for both so we don't have to change rooms (I know there is no guarantee on this, LOL, but I'm hoping!) I plan to draft a request letter, but want to ensure I have an idea what to request/how to request it.  Any opinions on this?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Nanajo1

I would have your two ressies linked which may allow you to stay in the same room. You and your brother should have traveling with each other noted in your ressies.


----------



## csjordan

Nanajo1 said:


> I would have your two ressies linked which may allow you to stay in the same room. You and your brother should have traveling with each other noted in your ressies.


I tried to link each of our two ressies together, but the one night reservation was made by a different person than the one who made the five night reservation.  Our travel plans changed and we needed an extra night.  The DVC owner of the one night points said that we were unable to link them since they were made by two different owners.  I will note we are traveling together when I fax my request letter.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Chuck S

csjordan said:


> So, if we are booked, using points, in a near HH area, there is no way we could get buildings 62 or 63?


the 60s building are occasionally used for overflow for Near HH, or if a near HH room goes out of service for some reason. The 60s are also often held for people with mobility issues, as they are the only buildings with elevators.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Just checked in for a short 5 night stay in a 2br.  Tried to wait list near HH, but that didn't come through so to punish me they stuck me way out in building 50!  No biggie because we have our own car.  I really wasn't expecting to be too wowed knowing that this is the oldest(first) DVC resort, but I must say, I am quite impressed!  I really like the size of the units, and they did an awesome job with the recent refurbs!  I really like being able to park right next to my first floor unit.  Much better than the long hallway treks we had at AKV and BWV last year.  Kudos to you OKW owners your home is awesome!


----------



## Sinderelly

Our request came through! We rented points through Davids and will be in a studio Dec 12-18. First time at OKW


----------



## larissawbb

CrazyDuck said:


> Just checked in for a short 5 night stay in a 2br.  Tried to wait list near HH, but that didn't come through so to punish me they stuck me way out in building 50!  No biggie because we have our own car.  I really wasn't expecting to be too wowed knowing that this is the oldest(first) DVC resort, but I must say, I am quite impressed!  I really like the size of the units, and they did an awesome job with the recent refurbs!  I really like being able to park right next to my first floor unit.  Much better than the long hallway treks we had at AKV and BWV last year.  Kudos to you OKW owners your home is awesome!


At least building 50 can be a quick walk to the turtle pond pool via the back way.


----------



## Wakey

CrazyDuck said:


> Just checked in for a short 5 night stay in a 2br.  Tried to wait list near HH, but that didn't come through so to punish me they stuck me way out in building 50!  No biggie because we have our own car.  I really wasn't expecting to be too wowed knowing that this is the oldest(first) DVC resort, but I must say, I am quite impressed!  I really like the size of the units, and they did an awesome job with the recent refurbs!  I really like being able to park right next to my first floor unit.  Much better than the long hallway treks we had at AKV and BWV last year.  Kudos to you OKW owners your home is awesome!


What refurbs were done and can you try to find out what buildings were refurbished? Going August so Intel really appreciated. Any photos of refurbs? Many thanks.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm so excited i can barely contain myself! Our reservation for 2 full weeks in a studio came thru from David's rentals before the 7 month mark. OKW has always been a favourite of ours from the 1st time we had breakie at Olivia's but we never thought we'd be able to afford to actually stay there. *

*Question, how to I go about putting in a request for a location? What we want is NOT what most desire : Upper floor, away from bus/pool/HH/bustle. We'd love a view of water or some quiet spot. What do i do now to get those requests noted on our reservation or do i wait till on-line check-in rolls around? Thanks for all the amazing posts, I've read all 96 pages of them :O*


----------



## Chuck S

Donald - my hero said:


> *Question, how to I go about putting in a request for a location? What we want is NOT what most desire : Upper floor, away from bus/pool/HH/bustle. *



Congratulations on your reservation. For your requests, I'd contact David's and ask if they could contact the owner of the points to make the request for you.


----------



## Sinderelly

Has anyone been able to request and receive real silverware, a couple plates and bowls when staying in a studio? 
I just hate it when food soaks through paper plates.


----------



## Minniekins

Rented points from someone and staying in a studio at OKW Nov 12-20, and we're super excited! 

Can anyone share when the last studio refurbs were done? We stayed at OKW for one night to finish up our BC trip back in Dec 2013. Curious now that someone mentioned they'd been refurbed, but wondering how long ago that was. TIA!


----------



## CrazyDuck

Wakey said:


> What refurbs were done and can you try to find out what buildings were refurbished? Going August so Intel really appreciated. Any photos of refurbs? Many thanks.



I don't know what they already did, but I know that my unit is pristine and has just been painted.  There is a fresh coat of paint everywhere inside and out.  There are currently construction walls that block building 51 and 52, so I'm guessing they are getting their paint right now.  Also the south point bus station just got some new paint a couple days ago.  I noticed because I leaned up against a post and ended up with white paint all over my black shirt .


----------



## MarBee

Hello!
Just found out we will be staying with friends in January in a 2 bedroom at OKW.  We have 5 adults and 3 small children.  
We are hoping to be a close walk to the main pool but also would like to be near the main bus stop, so as to minimize waiting with the little ones.  One adult will be using a wheelchair or scooter for the trip, so something accessible will be ideal.
Does anyone have any building request recommendations for us?  Any other tips are welcome as well!  I'm reading through all of the thread now.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chuck S

MarBee said:


> Hello!
> Just found out we will be staying with friends in January in a 2 bedroom at OKW.  We have 5 adults and 3 small children.
> We are hoping to be a close walk to the main pool but also would like to be near the main bus stop, so as to minimize waiting with the little ones.  One adult will be using a wheelchair or scooter for the trip, so something accessible will be ideal.
> Does anyone have any building request recommendations for us?  Any other tips are welcome as well!  I'm reading through all of the thread now.
> Thanks in advance!



Obviously there will be people sleeping in the living room area so I would recommend a unit in bldg 30 or higher so that there is a second entrance to the master bathroom.  Will the person in the scooter or wheelchair be able to walk around and so forth in the unit, or will they need an accessible/modified bathroom?  If a regular bathroom will do, then be sure to request to be on the first floor or have an elevator building for medical reasons, as only bldg 62, 63 and 64 have elevators.

62. 63 and 64 will also be fairly near the first bus stop (Peninsular Road) I traveled with my mom being in a regular w/c for many years, she did not require a handicap modified restroom, and we preferred bldgs 30 to 33 to be near the Turtle Pond bus stop.  It is the 3rd bus stop in the route, and we rarely (though occasionally) had problems with bus access  Most busses now hold 3 w/c or scooters, some hold 4, and much older busses only hold two, we occasionally had to wait for a second bus. We also occasionally drove to the parks, but I'd recommend ALWAYS taking a bus to Magic Kingdom, if you have a car, that would also be a good option.


----------



## MarBee

Has anyone ever been to the "Unbirthday Party" for kids at OKW?
The most recent information I could find was from 2008 and it was not promising.  I'm just hoping something has changed...


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

I have a quick question about online check-in.  For the first time, I have booked the category "Near Hospitality House".  If I want to try and get buildings 23-26 do I select "Peninsular Road Area" in the room request section?  That request won't cancel out my "Near HH" booking category?  We are looking forward to a short walk to the main pool this trip


----------



## Deb & Bill

MarBee said:


> Has anyone ever been to the "Unbirthday Party" for kids at OKW?
> The most recent information I could find was from 2008 and it was not promising.  I'm just hoping something has changed...


That was discontinued years ago.


----------



## Deb & Bill

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> I have a quick question about online check-in.  For the first time, I have booked the category "Near Hospitality House".  If I want to try and get buildings 23-26 do I select "Peninsular Road Area" in the room request section?  That request won't cancel out my "Near HH" booking category?  We are looking forward to a short walk to the main pool this trip


Near HH is a booking category.  Making a selection when you do on line check in should not cancel that out.  If you made any requests with your original booking, those can be lost with online check in.  Peninsular Road area should be a good request if you want 23-26.


----------



## jmcdonnell04

Just back from a week stay in a Grand Villa in OKW in building 43 Old Turtle Pond section.  We loved this location because it is close to a bus stop and to a quiet pool.  We are 20 year members and the OKW is still looking great inside and out.  We enjoyed the DVC Typhoon Lagoon party on Thursday night.


----------



## ascardino

Silly question but does the freezer in a 1 bedroom make ice? 

When we arrived it was full of ice which looked like it was made be the ice machine in the freezer but now no more ice has been made. 

I called housekeeping and the woman that I spoke with had no idea and put me on hold and came back and said they do not make ice. I sent my daughter who had to go to the pool and came back with ice that was a totally different shape than what was originally there...


----------



## OKW Lover

ascardino said:


> Silly question but does the freezer in a 1 bedroom make ice?


Yes.  Typically this is turned off and the ice emptied between guests so you should check this when you first enter and turn it on if need be.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just reading your post closer, is there an actual ice machine in the freezer.  Its pretty obvious if it is.  Check that the over run switch is in the down position.  IIRC, its what looks like a horizontal wire just above the bin.  When the bin is full the ice trips that to the up position which turns off the water.  You just need to flip it back down to restart the ice making.


----------



## Brian Noble

Yes, there is an ice maker in the OKW villas.  It's one of the things I like about OKW!


----------



## ascardino

I thought that it was there and worked and told the woman who I spoke with. The bar was down but no new ice was made even after the bin was emptied by us after a few days. 

 Flipped it up which would seem to turn it off not on so I don't know. Now it is filled with the ice from the ice machine.


----------



## Nanajo1

If you are having trouble with appliances,heating etc. I would call maintainance not housekeeping. I have found them vey helpful.


----------



## florep1

On our way back to OKW last night, our bus was stuck on VacationClub way for a good period of time. The other lane kept moving. Our driver said he didn't know what was going on but once he did, he'd let us know. We then ended up taking the Cast Member entrance at OKW and stopped at Millers Road first. I'm guessing it was a bus that got stranded as we saw an empty one by the first parking lot on Peninsular Road and a service truck parked next to it.


----------



## happy2012

Hi OKWesters!  This will be our 1rst stay @ OKW. We booked a deluxe studio. I wanted a deluxe resort near Disney Springs but we have already done SSR so we really wanted to try somewhere new! +The main pool looks beautiful & fun! Love that Mickey water slide. Also we've had breakfast @ Olivias, which was out of this world-banana bread French toast!!

Do you have a favorite dish @ Olivia's?

Does anyone have a building recommendation for us?

Is there an internal resort bus to get to the boat & if not, can we park near the boat or is everything more walkable then it looks on the map?

Best quiet pool on the resort?

Where does the boat drop you @ DS?

Does OKW still offer complimentary laundry?

Where can we get a yummy QS Disney burger @ OKW? (Yes, nessasary Q )

Are the OKW bus stops near the front of the parks bus stations? (Or should we rent a car)

How is the bus service @ OKW in your opinion. (we waited forever after our Olivias breakfast,is that the norm?) Our favorite restaurants tend to be @ the resorts,so thinking we might need a rental car.

I'm really excited to stay @ OKW but I know the least about it. Thanks for helping me out with all my random questions!!


----------



## florep1

happy2012 said:


> Hi OKWesters!  This will be our 1rst stay @ OKW. We booked a deluxe studio. I wanted a deluxe resort near Disney Springs but we have already done SSR so we really wanted to try somewhere new! +The main pool looks beautiful & fun! Love that Mickey water slide. Also we've had breakfast @ Olivias, which was out of this world-banana bread French toast!!
> 
> Do you have a favorite dish @ Olivia's?  Not really. They're all good.
> 
> Does anyone have a building recommendation for us? I love the Hospitality House area. That's a separate booking category though. We've stayed at Building 13 and loved accessibility to the main pool.
> 
> Is there an internal resort bus to get to the boat & if not, can we park near the boat or is everything more walkable then it looks on the map? My husband swears there is but I have yet to see it in 4 stays. I can't remember the order of stops though. I'm sure someone will chime in.
> 
> Best quiet pool on the resort?  Definitely turtle pond. It also has a snack shack. If you get the mug, you can get your refills here in the summer months.
> 
> Where does the boat drop you @ DS?  Last year it dropped us off at West side. This week, it's beside Paradiso by the Landing.
> 
> Does OKW still offer complimentary laundry? Yes, by the pools.
> 
> Where can we get a yummy QS Disney burger @ OKW? (Yes, nessasary Q ). The burgers at Olivia's are ok. Disney Springs has a new restaurant though, Dluxe Burgers, it's better.
> 
> Are the OKW bus stops near the front of the parks bus stations? (Or should we rent a car). Can't complain. They're close to the entrances at DS and AK. Can't remember where they are at EPCOT or HS though since we stayed at BWV for that leg.
> 
> How is the bus service @ OKW in your opinion. (we waited forever after our Olivias breakfast,is that the norm?) Our favorite restaurants tend to be @ the resorts,so thinking we might need a rental car.  Not bad, we never waited longer than 15 minutes. Maybe we were just lucky.
> 
> I'm really excited to stay @ OKW but I know the least about it. Thanks for helping me out with all my random questions!!   OKW is my husband and son's favorite resort. Mind is Saratoga Springs. I get outvoted every time lol.



See responses above.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Hi Everyone!! It's been 5 years but we are finally going back to Disneyworld January 2017! Last time I was there I was getting engaged to my now husband.  Now we are happily married and bringing our own little Munchkin(he'll be 2 on our trip).  We were lucky enough to secure a one bedroom villa through RCI points and while Old Key West is not a resort I would have chosen at first, I am super thrilled to be staying there.  It seems to be a hidden gem that would help my husband "get away" from 24 hour Disney emersion haha! I haven't been able to read through all 97 pages, but I wanted to ask a few questions.  I have seen a lot about how spread out the resort is.  We actually love to walk, and I was wondering how long it takes to get to Hospitality House from the farthest building if we were to walk it?  I have never booked through RCI before so I don't know if we will be able to make requests.  Do you find that the transportation within the resort is pretty reliable.  We will be there a week and scheduling a lot of down time for our little guy, so if you have any tips or fun things to do while at the resort I would love to hear about it. Also have any of you done pre-park ADR?  Is it fairly easy to get to with Disney transportation (we won't have a car) Or do we cab it to the contemporary and walk over? Only 210 days!! Jumping for Joy right now!!


----------



## happy2012

florep1 said:


> See responses above.


Huh???  I was hoping someone would be kind enough to share without me going through 99 pages of posts.


----------



## BobNed

happy2012 said:


> Huh???  I was hoping someone would be kind enough to share without me going through 99 pages of posts.


They did.  Look at the message again.  Click on the response.  Answers to your questions (which have already been answered dozens of times in this thread) are embedded in the response.  You need to be just a little more thoughtful before jumping down everyone's throat.


----------



## florep1

florep1 said:


> See responses above.





happy2012 said:


> Huh???  I was hoping someone would be kind enough to share without me going through 99 pages of posts.


You're welcome. I was going to edit my post by getting rid of the quotes and highlighting my responses, but after reading this, nah. 
Have a magical day!


----------



## happy2012

florep1 said:


> You're welcome. I was going to edit my post by getting rid of the quotes and highlighting my responses, but after reading this, nah.
> Have a magical day!





BobNed said:


> They did.  Look at the message again.  Click on the response.  Answers to your questions (which have already been answered dozens of times in this thread) are embedded in the response.  You need to be just a little more thoughtful before jumping down everyone's throat.



My post was meant to be friendly. 

Me? jumping down ANYONE's throat? No. I just asked if someone would be kind enough to help me. 

Isn't this a vacation Planning thread on information regarding Old Key West Resort?? 

 If you are annoyed of people coming here to ask questions about Old Key West on an Old Key West Resort thread maybe you should just scroll, instead of being rude. Not a big deal, if you don't know or don't want to be bothered,skip the post.

I'm still interested in the Qs I have asked if anyone is knowledge about the resort. I'm looking very forward to my 1st stay @ OKW on my 31rst stay @ the WDW Resort!!!!


----------



## florep1

happy2012 said:


> My post was meant to be friendly.
> 
> Me? jumping down ANYONE's throat? No. I just asked if someone would be kind enough to help me.
> 
> Isn't this a vacation Planning thread on information regarding Old Key West Resort??
> 
> If you are annoyed of people coming here to ask questions about Old Key West on an Old Key West Resort thread maybe you should just scroll, instead of being rude. Not a big deal, if you don't know or don't want to be bothered,skip the post.
> 
> I'm still interested in the Qs I have asked if anyone is knowledge about the resort. I'm looking very forward to my 1st stay @ OKW on my 31rst stay @ the WDW Resort!!!!


Neither was mine. I answered all your questions on my original post. If you'd click on the quoted text, they're still there. Then again, it may require you to go back a page.


----------



## happy2012

florep1 said:


> Neither was mine. I answered all your questions on my original post. If you'd click on the quoted text, they're still there. Then again, it may require you to go back a page.


Oh good! Thank you! No worries. I will check out your post.


----------



## BobNed

happy2012 said:


> My post was meant to be friendly.
> 
> Me? jumping down ANYONE's throat? No. I just asked if someone would be kind enough to help me.
> 
> Isn't this a vacation Planning thread on information regarding Old Key West Resort??
> 
> If you are annoyed of people coming here to ask questions about Old Key West on an Old Key West Resort thread maybe you should just scroll, instead of being rude. Not a big deal, if you don't know or don't want to be bothered,skip the post.
> 
> I'm still interested in the Qs I have asked if anyone is knowledge about the resort. I'm looking very forward to my 1st stay @ OKW on my 31rst stay @ the WDW Resort!!!!


What I'm annoyed about is people who come here, never bother to read anything that's been posted, just post a question or questions that have already been answered dozens of times, and then, when someone DOES answer their questions they come back and sarcastically complain without even bothering to READ the reply.



happy2012 said:


> Huh??? I was hoping someone would be kind enough to share without me going through 99 pages of posts.


----------



## Deb & Bill

happy2012 said:


> Hi OKWesters!  This will be our 1rst stay @ OKW. We booked a deluxe studio. I wanted a deluxe resort near Disney Springs but we have already done SSR so we really wanted to try somewhere new! +The main pool looks beautiful & fun! Love that Mickey water slide. Also we've had breakfast @ Olivias, which was out of this world-banana bread French toast!!
> 
> Do you have a favorite dish @ Olivia's?
> 
> Does anyone have a building recommendation for us?
> 
> Is there an internal resort bus to get to the boat & if not, can we park near the boat or is everything more walkable then it looks on the map?
> 
> Best quiet pool on the resort?
> 
> Where does the boat drop you @ DS?
> 
> Does OKW still offer complimentary laundry?
> 
> Where can we get a yummy QS Disney burger @ OKW? (Yes, nessasary Q )
> 
> Are the OKW bus stops near the front of the parks bus stations? (Or should we rent a car)
> 
> How is the bus service @ OKW in your opinion. (we waited forever after our Olivias breakfast,is that the norm?) Our favorite restaurants tend to be @ the resorts,so thinking we might need a rental car.
> 
> I'm really excited to stay @ OKW but I know the least about it. Thanks for helping me out with all my random questions!!


Get the Southernmost fried chicken at Olivia's.  Very good.
We hate the Near Hospitality House area because of the more difficult parking.
We always prefer the non-themed pools at OKW.  A lot less noise.
Yes, you can take any bus back to the HH.  It's probably ten minutes from the furthest point to the HH.
There are laundry rooms at the pools for the studios to use.
I haven't found a yummy burger anywhere at WDW.  I prefer Five Guys or someplace else.
The bus stops at the parks are all over the place.  They usually don't drop you at the OKW stop, so you need to check out where it is located when you arrive so you don't wait at the wrong stop.
Never had any problem with the buses at OKW and we've stayed there maybe 16 times.


----------



## Deb & Bill

happy2012 said:


> Huh???  I was hoping someone would be kind enough to share without me going through 99 pages of posts.


The key is "click to expand" at the bottom of the copied thread.


----------



## happy2012

BobNed said:


> What I'm annoyed about is people who come here, never bother to read anything that's been posted, just post a question or questions that have already been answered dozens of times, and then, when someone DOES answer their questions they come back and sarcastically complain without even bothering to READ the reply.



Ok BobNed


----------



## Baker192812

Question:  does anyone have the July activities and movies at the resort?  I have it for BCV but not for OKW. Trying to decide which days we want to do pool and activities. TIA


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Okay, so have read through almost the whole thread! (Can you tell I'm excited for our stay?) I have another room request question.  When requesting Peninsular road what buildings does that include? All the way down to 46?  Should we request higher floor if we want to be guaranteed a balcony or are the one bedrooms usually higher up?  We will have a 2 year old with us, but the husband swears he'll be fine carrying the tot and stroller for the higher view .  

Also not sure if this is the right place for this question, but we rented a one bedroom on RCI points, so I'm not sure if the banked points were HH or not.  Has anyone had experience with that type of reservation before? Thoughts?


----------



## Chuck S

All units, even ground floor units will have a balcony or patio, remember that there are no elevators, except in 62, 63 and 64.  As far as RCI, it is my understanding that near HH is a category that can only be booked by DVC Members, but there is still a chance you could get one if not all unit were reserved by DVCers.  None of the units in the NEar HH category have the second entrance to the bathroom, buit given you are traveling with hubby and two year old, that is likely not an issue for you.   Peninsular Road, bldgs 23 to 26 are in the Near HH category, bldgs 27 to 29 are not.  The very farthest bldg from HH is a little over 1/2 mile walk (0.63) or the equivalent of 1/2 way around the World Showcase lagoon at EPCOT.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Chuck S said:


> All units, even ground floor units will have a balcony or patio, remember that there are no elevators, except in 62, 63 and 64.  As far as RCI, it is my understanding that near HH is a category that can only be booked by DVC Members, but there is still a chance you could get one if not all unit were reserved by DVCers.  None of the units in the NEar HH category have the second entrance to the bathroom, buit given you are traveling with hubby and two year old, that is likely not an issue for you.   Peninsular Road, bldgs 23 to 26 are in the Near HH category, bldgs 27 to 29 are not.  The very farthest bldg from HH is a little over 1/2 mile walk (0.63) or the equivalent of 1/2 way around the World Showcase lagoon at EPCOT.



Okay perfect! We aren't super concerned with having to climb stairs.  As long as they all have the balcony for Mommy and Daddy to escape to once my little guy passes out for the night we are good.  We aren't super picky.  Would love to be near HH will definetely call and add it, maybe request 27-29 just in case.  1/2 a mile isnt too bad though, especially if the inner bus system is pretty reliable on days we just arent feeling it.  We will truly just be so happy to be at Disney we'll make it work for us however it shakes out.  I am so looking forward to all of our downtime around the resort.  

One more question, is the pool heated during the "winter" ? I grew up in Florida so I know in January it can get nice and cold and be pretty warm all in the same day, but we'd love yo get a few pool days in. 

Also...any must try drinks at the bar? How about must have meals at Olivias? Ive heard such wonderful things about the food.  Would love to know ya'lls favorite!!


----------



## Chuck S

Melissa<3Disney said:


> One more question, is the pool heated during the "winter" ? I grew up in Florida so I know in January it can get nice and cold and be pretty warm all in the same day, but we'd love yo get a few pool days in.
> 
> Also...any must try drinks at the bar? How about must have meals at Olivias? Ive heard such wonderful things about the food.  Would love to know ya'lls favorite!!



Yes the pools are heated.  There are 4 pools at OKW, the main pool with the sand castle slide and a life guard, and 3 neighborhood pools without slides, no life guard.  All have a hot tub and kiddy play area, the neighborhood pools have charcoal BBQ grills, if you like to grill. Olivia's menu changes occasionally, but one item usually have is the buttermilk fried chicken, it is great. They are really one of the better table service restaurants on property.  Service is good, but can be more relaxed and a little slower than some people like.  I enjoy having the down time to relax while I dine.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Chuck S said:


> Yes the pools are heated.  There are 4 pools at OKW, the main pool with the sand castle slide and a life guard, and 3 neighborhood pools without slides, no life guard.  All have a hot tub and kiddy play area, the neighborhood pools have charcoal BBQ grills, if you like to grill. Olivia's menu changes occasionally, but one item usually have is the buttermilk fried chicken, it is great. They are really one of the better table service restaurants on property.  Service is good, but can be more relaxed and a little slower than some people like.  I enjoy having the down time to relax while I dine.



Perfect!! Thank you so much for the awesome advice.  We enjoy the downtime as well, and everything goes a little slower with a two year old.  Lol Cant wait til our trip.  Finally broke the 200 day mark yesterday! Woohoo!!


----------



## katmu

Hello OKW Board-

I think I have watched lots of videos and looked at hundreds of photos of every Disney hotel and DVC resort still available for the dates my SO and I are looking to travel in early December of this year.  I was not originally considering OKW as it has never really been on my radar.  I was originally looking at either a king room at a moderate (POFQ, POR, CBR) or a standard room at AKL but then I saw a video of the 1 BR villa at OKW and it looks amazing.  My 1st Disney stay as an adult was in a 1BR villa at BWV and I loved it (my now grown kids still rave about it too) and I know my SO would love it too.  I'm tempted to surprise him as we are celebrating his birthday a little early.  It would be a cash booking.

I read about 20 pages of the thread so far and I have 2 questions:

Thoughts on renting a car vs. relying on Disney buses to get to the parks?  Some of the comments make me think that the loop within the resort could add a bit to the time to get to the parks, and since we could park right outside our door I'm thinking the car might be worth it.  I did find a good deal on a car rental for our week also. 
If you were surprised with a stay at an OKW 1 BR for your birthday over a moderate, would that be a good surprise?  Maybe with a cake too? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## RachelTori

katmu said:


> Hello OKW Board-
> 
> I think I have watched lots of videos and looked at hundreds of photos of every Disney hotel and DVC resort still available for the dates my SO and I are looking to travel in early December of this year.  I was not originally considering OKW as it has never really been on my radar.  I was originally looking at either a king room at a moderate (POFQ, POR, CBR) or a standard room at AKL but then I saw a video of the 1 BR villa at OKW and it looks amazing.  My 1st Disney stay as an adult was in a 1BR villa at BWV and I loved it (my now grown kids still rave about it too) and I know my SO would love it too.  I'm tempted to surprise him as we are celebrating his birthday a little early.  It would be a cash booking.
> 
> I read about 20 pages of the thread so far and I have 2 questions:
> 
> Thoughts on renting a car vs. relying on Disney buses to get to the parks?  Some of the comments make me think that the loop within the resort could add a bit to the time to get to the parks, and since we could park right outside our door I'm thinking the car might be worth it.  I did find a good deal on a car rental for our week also.
> If you were surprised with a stay at an OKW 1 BR for your birthday over a moderate, would that be a good surprise?  Maybe with a cake too?
> Thank you in advance.



I can't answer about the car since, even if we drive and have our car at the resort, we let Disney do the driving (and boating)!  

OKW 1-bedroom instead of a Moderate?  *YES, PLEASE!!!!*  No comparison -- with or without a cake!!


----------



## Karabear15

Personally, I wouldn't drive myself when there are so many options for transportation within Disney property.  My parents will be driving down to meet all of us who are flying...and they will park the car and wave goodbye for a week.


----------



## katmu

Karabear15 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't drive myself when there are so many options for transportation within Disney property.  My parents will be driving down to meet all of us who are flying...and they will park the car and wave goodbye for a week.



He has also asked to go to Universal as he hasn't been since they added the HP lands so that was partly why I was looking at a car.  The rental was coming to under $200 with all the taxes and fees for the week. I guess we could Uber over there otherwise.



RachelTori said:


> I can't answer about the car since, even if we drive and have our car at the resort, we let Disney do the driving (and boating)!
> 
> OKW 1-bedroom instead of a Moderate?  *YES, PLEASE!!!!*  No comparison -- with or without a cake!!



Thank you.  I'm hoping if I just tell him I've booked a moderate and I want which one to be a surprise that he won't ask too many more questions.


----------



## OKW Lover

katmu said:


> Thoughts on renting a car vs. relying on Disney buses to get to the parks? Some of the comments make me think that the loop within the resort could add a bit to the time to get to the parks, and since we could park right outside our door I'm thinking the car might be worth it.


You'll find both "pro" and "anti" bus folks here.  Some like the flexibility of having a car, others prefer to avoid driving.  You'll need to decide which category you are in.  However, your observation that the car is right outside your door is pretty accurate.  For that reason we normally take our car to all the parks/resorts and Disney Springs with the sole exception of the MK.  Because of where the MK's parking lot is, the tram to monorail/ferry to the MK makes this a longer trip than taking the bus which drops you off right outside the MK.


----------



## Joben

katmu said:


> Thoughts on renting a car vs. relying on Disney buses to get to the parks? Some of the comments make me think that the loop within the resort could add a bit to the time to get to the parks, and since we could park right outside our door I'm thinking the car might be worth it. I did find a good deal on a car rental for our week also.
> 
> If you were surprised with a stay at an OKW 1 BR for your birthday over a moderate, would that be a good surprise? Maybe with a cake too?



We are in the camp that we prefer having a car: 
we find it easier getting to the parks on our own schedule and not wasting time waiting for buses, But we still take boats and monorails for fun. 
Having a car allows us to go to Publix and get groceries. One of the greatest advantages of the 1-bdrm at OKW is the full kitchen. 
OKW is pretty sprawling and I have personally, had to drive up to the HH several times in one day, though we tend to stay far back on south point road.

I agree with previous poster OKW 1-bdrm over a moderate any day, clearly I am biased. Although I can almost guarantee that if you pull off the surprise, your husband will be saying wow a lot when he walks in. It is not a hotel room, it is like home.


----------



## Joben

Melissa<3Disney said:


> Also...any must try drinks at the bar? How about must have meals at Olivias? Ive heard such wonderful things about the food. Would love to know ya'lls favorite!!



The Turtle Krawl is a very popular drink at the Gurgling Suitcase. It is on the must do list for my wife and pretty much ASAP after arrival. If you like rum you should enjoy that one. Olivia's has very good food, but I have mostly enjoyed their breakfast.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Joben said:


> The Turtle Krawl is a very popular drink at the Gurgling Suitcase. It is on the must do list for my wife and pretty much ASAP after arrival. If you like rum you should enjoy that one. Olivia's has very good food, but I have mostly enjoyed their breakfast.



Awesome!! My husband loves him some rum so that's great!! We have a dinner planned at Olivias, but maybe a breakfast would be in order for one of our rest days. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Nanajo1

OKW Lover said:


> You'll find both "pro" and "anti" bus folks here.  Some like the flexibility of having a car, others prefer to avoid driving.  You'll need to decide which category you are in.  However, your observation that the car is right outside your door is pretty accurate.  For that reason we normally take our car to all the parks/resorts and Disney Springs with the sole exception of the MK.  Because of where the MK's parking lot is, the tram to monorail/ferry to the MK makes this a longer trip than taking the bus which drops you off right outside the MK.


I am in the let Disney do the driving crowd. I can't imagine getting into a hot car at the end of a long park day, dealing with traffic,looking for parking spaces.


----------



## KateSpade79

I hope it is ok to post this here...I'm looking for expert opinions of OKW  I'm stressing about room location and need some suggestions. 
Here is a little backstory-
Last Sept. we took our first trip to Disney it was planned by my in-laws so we kinda tagged along. It was me and my 3 kids (now 13 year old DD, 10DS, & 6DS), my mother in-law & father in-law, and sil & bil and 2 niece. My DH couldn't join us due to work so we all stayed in a 2 bedroom at OKW. When we first checked in the room that was ready for us was farther than we expected from the HH so I asked what else they had available. The CM was very helpful and told me there would be a room available in building 64 soon. My FIL actually snapped at her and said why would anyone want that room with no parking out front.... I'm still embarrassed by it :/  We got the room it was on the 3rd floor and view was great and we never heard anyone around us. It was an easy walk to refill our mugs or the pool. We loved that we could walk to the HH to catch the bus and then get off on the first stop. It is funny that none of the rides made me sick but riding the bus for too long almost did it. Now I'm realizing how lucky we were to get that room because with 10 people we needed dual entry to the bathroom and we LOVED being able to walk to everything. 

So now we are booked at OKW 11/26-12/1 in a 1 bedroom. This will be our first trip with DH and he isn't too excited about Disney :/ so I'm trying to make it as enjoyable as possible so hopefully he will want to come again. My DH loves the beach and quiet atmosphere and wanted a spacious room so I thought OKW would be a great fit. I feel we were spoiled with our room location last trip and don't know the odds of getting a 1 bd within walking distance to HH and dual entry. So what would be other locations that might be a good fit? We will have our car and we would probably like a quiet pool but the kids loved the slide at the main pool. What should I request? Also, I booked through Disney if that makes a difference and we did last trip too. Thanks!!


----------



## Nanajo1

The acutual HH designation is available to DVC only. You could request villa 64. The dual entry is only available in villas 30 and above.
There are neighborhood pools throughout the resort. You can get any bus to get to HH, featured pool and restaurants. Turtle pond area has a snack bar(open seasonally). I don't know how much parking is available if you want to drive to the HH area. Good luck.


----------



## RachelTori

KateSpade79 said:


> I hope it is ok to post this here...I'm looking for expert opinions of OKW  I'm stressing about room location and need some suggestions.
> Here is a little backstory-
> Last Sept. we took our first trip to Disney it was planned by my in-laws so we kinda tagged along. It was me and my 3 kids (now 13 year old DD, 10DS, & 6DS), my mother in-law & father in-law, and sil & bil and 2 niece. My DH couldn't join us due to work so we all stayed in a 2 bedroom at OKW. When we first checked in the room that was ready for us was farther than we expected from the HH so I asked what else they had available. The CM was very helpful and told me there would be a room available in building 64 soon. My FIL actually snapped at her and said why would anyone want that room with no parking out front.... I'm still embarrassed by it :/  We got the room it was on the 3rd floor and view was great and we never heard anyone around us. It was an easy walk to refill our mugs or the pool. We loved that we could walk to the HH to catch the bus and then get off on the first stop. It is funny that none of the rides made me sick but riding the bus for too long almost did it. Now I'm realizing how lucky we were to get that room because with 10 people we needed dual entry to the bathroom and we LOVED being able to walk to everything.
> 
> So now we are booked at OKW 11/26-12/1 in a 1 bedroom. This will be our first trip with DH and he isn't too excited about Disney :/ so I'm trying to make it as enjoyable as possible so hopefully he will want to come again. My DH loves the beach and quiet atmosphere and wanted a spacious room so I thought OKW would be a great fit. I feel we were spoiled with our room location last trip and don't know the odds of getting a 1 bd within walking distance to HH and dual entry. So what would be other locations that might be a good fit? We will have our car and we would probably like a quiet pool but the kids loved the slide at the main pool. What should I request? Also, I booked through Disney if that makes a difference and we did last trip too. Thanks!!



Turtle Pond has a very nice pool and the location is close enough to walk to HH in about 5-10 minutes.  Buildings 30 to 35 would be my preference.


----------



## diz8297

We love Peninsular Road.  Two minute walk to HH and first bus stop.  If you miss the bus-walk to HH and catch before it leaves the resort!  Our second choice is the HH buildings ie #14.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Hi!  I was hoping for some advice on online check in/Villa location.

I am NOT a DVC owner and booked directly through Disney for a 1 bedroom villa in early January 2017.  I will be running races 4 days in a row during Marathon weekend (Dopey Challenge!) 
As of right now, I will most likely be alone and will probably NOT do parks (too much walking--want to save my legs!)

I will most likely NOT rent a car and will get groceries delivered via Garden Grocer or a similar service to cook in the kitchen.

Since I am the only one going, the bathroom location (needing to go through the master bedroom) is not a problem.   I also am ok with my villa being far from amenities such as the main pool, restaurant, etc.---even though I likely will be using them--since I won't be spending time in the parks I will have energy to walk/time to sit on the bus.

I think the MAIN thing I want in room location is a beautiful view. I've read many reviews of OKW and have heard there are no "bad views"--but since I'm not doing parks I think I would like to spend a lot of time on the balcony, sitting and enjoying the view with my meal/morning coffee, etc. and just relaxing.

Could you please advise me on what YOU think would be the most beautiful view, and what to request on online check in for the best chance of getting that?

I am really excited to visit OKW!

Thank you!


----------



## florep1

Our last couple of stays, our views weren't that great due to overgrown trees. Behind the trees, I could hear golfers Avery now and then. I'm sure a lot of it has to do with providing privacy but also to prevent broken windows.


----------



## SugarRush

Hey  we have booked a 2 bed paying cash through Disney. I'm looking at my touring plans room request and I can't decide what to do. My mum has rheumatoid arthritis and we both have fibro. We never fell comfortable staying ground floor (law enforcement workers in the family, paranoid.com) how many stairs are there roughly to navigate to the 2nd & 3rd floors? On the second floor are there noise issues from being sandwiched between properties or is it just as you would expect in say bay lake tower?


----------



## OKW Lover

SugarRush said:


> how many stairs are there roughly to navigate to the 2nd & 3rd floors?


14 steps in each flight


----------



## SugarRush

OKW Lover said:


> 14 steps in each flight


Thank you


----------



## Deb & Bill

VAfamily1998 said:


> Hi!  I was hoping for some advice on online check in/Villa location.
> 
> I am NOT a DVC owner and booked directly through Disney for a 1 bedroom villa in early January 2017.  I will be running races 4 days in a row during Marathon weekend (Dopey Challenge!)
> As of right now, I will most likely be alone and will probably NOT do parks (too much walking--want to save my legs!)
> 
> I will most likely NOT rent a car and will get groceries delivered via Garden Grocer or a similar service to cook in the kitchen.
> 
> Since I am the only one going, the bathroom location (needing to go through the master bedroom) is not a problem.   I also am ok with my villa being far from amenities such as the main pool, restaurant, etc.---even though I likely will be using them--since I won't be spending time in the parks I will have energy to walk/time to sit on the bus.
> 
> I think the MAIN thing I want in room location is a beautiful view. I've read many reviews of OKW and have heard there are no "bad views"--but since I'm not doing parks I think I would like to spend a lot of time on the balcony, sitting and enjoying the view with my meal/morning coffee, etc. and just relaxing.
> 
> Could you please advise me on what YOU think would be the most beautiful view, and what to request on online check in for the best chance of getting that?
> 
> I am really excited to visit OKW!
> 
> Thank you!


Be aware that if you are relying upon Disney transportation to the race start, you will need to walk to the Hospitality House to catch that bus.  There won't be any buses running through the resort before the first buses for the theme parks.


----------



## mom-mom2three

I will be arriving at OKW resort on 7/29. This is my first stay at this resort. I am booked in a deluxe studio. It is myself, two daughters and a son. Is it possible to request a cot for the room?


----------



## Deb & Bill

mom-mom2three said:


> I will be arriving at OKW resort on 7/29. This is my first stay at this resort. I am booked in a deluxe studio. It is myself, two daughters and a son. Is it possible to request a cot for the room?


DVC resorts will not provide cots or rollaways.  You'll need to bring your own if your son won't sleep with you.


----------



## Karabear15

Random question, in my group of 6, 3 of us will be arriving via magical express, then 2 in one car and the last in another car.  Do the 3 driving need to have any forms on them to get into the property, verifying they are staying there?  Or do they just need to show an ID?  Can't remember how getting into the resorts work as we always travel by bus.

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Karabear15 said:


> Do the 3 driving need to have any forms on them to get into the property, verifying they are staying there? Or do they just need to show an ID?


At the entrance to their resort, they will be asked for an ID.  That's it.


----------



## Karabear15

OKW Lover said:


> At the entrance to their resort, they will be asked for an ID.  That's it.


Well that's easy enough!


----------



## millys

Should have posted this a few weeks ago but time flies when you are back at work!!!

We stayed 7 x nights in OKW in May - booked a 1 x bed and were really - really - really lucky to get a free upgrade to a dedicated 2 bed on the top floor

If I could have picked the location myself by hand then this would be it! 
We were in building 62 which has the shortest walk to the Hospitality House and a stunning view over the lake and golf course.
We watched the fireworks from the balcony over the trees - both Epcot and Hollywood Studios (Star Wars show). 

This was the morning view from the balcony:-






Sunset:-






The Library at Hospitality House:-






Hospitality House/Olivia's Cafe:-






Check-in:-






Building 62:-






This was our first stay at OKW and we absolutely loved it.
So much so that we are just about to book again or 2017 at this resort and would recommend in a heartbeat - loved every minute

Milly


----------



## Wakey

Wow that looks a great room. I'm there next Thursday and bldg 62 is on my request list; but suspect I won't get it.


----------



## Wenny

Gorgeous view and photos!


----------



## Deb & Bill

What you call the library is really Papa's Den.


----------



## gmboy95

After spending our honeymoon at the BC in 1996, and a couple of small trips after, We bought into DVC in 2000 at VWL for 300 points, ....by chance our next trip, after buying DVC, involved a rented house, but we wanted to use our points for at least two nights, so in August of 2001 we had a short stay at OKW for 2 nights on very short notice (it was all that was available). We only had our 2 year old son at the time (DD not yet arrived)...we really enjoyed that two day stay, and put it in our memory banks. We then came back the following August in 2002 and stayed at our home resort VWL and although we enjoyed it, it didn't give us the feeling of those first two days at OKW....our next trip was a Christmas trip from Christmas eve to new years day at OKW....and from that day forward we were hooked, over 30 trips later we have not been back to VWL. We have stayed in the other resorts usually for 1 or 2 days at the beginning of our stays to "check them out", and have made quite a few 3 or 4 day trips with just one kid or the other, or special DIS events....but OKW has become our defacto "home resort"

From hanging lights at Christmas on our balconies, To many trips with just my wife in December just to see the decorations and watch the candlelight processional, to many sculptures made at community hall, to all the lovely people we have met at the gurgling suitcase, and wonderful New Years Eve Parties at the hospitality house (yes you can find us in the photo albums), to great meals at Olivias, and walks through the property....That left turn we make off vacation club way into the resort is always the best feeling we all have every year. We did buy a 60 point resale in 2007 for the sole purpose of being able to say we are OKW "owners" officially. From all the Facebook friends, unofficial OKW pages, and posts on these boards. I actaully joined the Dis boards in early 2001, because i was looking for a web site with tips on driving to Disney and saving money. It allowed me to introduce my wife to The Disboards and has lead to a tree that includes great friends and many NE Dis meets, and many trips with family and Friends. All of this has always been with the background of OKW. Every time we talk about doing a vacation entirely at another resort, we always return to the fact that we know we will be disappointed. It was another great trip this past July, and i look forward to taking our high school graduate on his graduation trip to OKW next June!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love that lake/golf course view!!


----------



## xjillianpaige

I just found out that my friends and I will be staying here in February for a bachelorette party! Very excited to check out a new resort!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Loved your photos!! Really excited now for my first stay there is October!


----------



## Karabear15

xjillianpaige said:


> I just found out that my friends and I will be staying here in February for a bachelorette party! Very excited to check out a new resort!


That sounds so fun!!


----------



## schoen

My in-laws like staying in the turtle pond area.  I like to see water.  Should I request specific buildings? Or should I just call and request Turtle Pond with a water view?  We will have three rooms and would also request that they be near one another.  Yikes! So demanding!


----------



## Deb & Bill

schoen said:


> My in-laws like staying in the turtle pond area.  I like to see water.  Should I request specific buildings? Or should I just call and request Turtle Pond with a water view?  We will have three rooms and would also request that they be near one another.  Yikes! So demanding!


When you are trying to get three villas close to each other, make that your only request.


----------



## schoen

Deb & Bill said:


> When you are trying to get three villas close to each other, make that your only request.


  Hmmm. Turns out I would rather have a pretty view than be near my family


----------



## Joan S.

*Hi, My DH and I will be staying at OKW at the end of September in a 1 bedroom unit. I could not get the category near HH but would like to be a short walk to HH with a nice view. I always request UPPER floor. Would building 16 give me the same view as 62?? I don't mind the single entrance to the bathroom. I would request 62 but we don't need the elevator and OKW seems to be pretty well sold out for the time frame we are going.  Thanks, Joan *


----------



## Deb & Bill

Joan S. said:


> *Hi, My DH and I will be staying at OKW at the end of September in a 1 bedroom unit. I could not get the category near HH but would like to be a short walk to HH with a nice view. I always request UPPER floor. Would building 16 give me the same view as 62?? I don't mind the single entrance to the bathroom. I would request 62 but we don't need the elevator and OKW seems to be pretty well sold out for the time frame we are going.  Thanks, Joan *


Yep, Bldg 16 is right next to 62 and close to the Hospitality House.  Plus you can see the bus heading to the Millers Road bus stop and beat it to the HH if you are headed to a theme park.


----------



## jan 48uk

Firstly if this is in the wrong place I do apologise, secondly the last 100 pages have been a wealth of information thank you
Myself, DH and DS 13 are booked in for 2017 a direct booking with Disney in the UK, I have checked maps took all the information on board so have narrowed down our room request ( 1 bed villa ) I understand we are limited as non DVC members which I fully understand. 
My question is, on the OKW booking page it stated refurbishment was to begin in 2017 and run through to 2019 will there be anyway of finding out nearer the time the units that will be involved when we travel? 
Thank you all, Janette


----------



## Deb & Bill

jan 48uk said:


> Firstly if this is in the wrong place I do apologise, secondly the last 100 pages have been a wealth of information thank you
> Myself, DH and DS 13 are booked in for 2017 a direct booking with Disney in the UK, I have checked maps took all the information on board so have narrowed down our room request ( 1 bed villa ) I understand we are limited as non DVC members which I fully understand.
> My question is, on the OKW booking page it stated refurbishment was to begin in 2017 and run through to 2019 will there be anyway of finding out nearer the time the units that will be involved when we travel?
> Thank you all, Janette


Not really.  Even owners at the resort don't get that information.


----------



## jan 48uk

Deb & Bill, I knew it would be a long shot but thank you for your reply.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jan 48uk said:


> Deb & Bill, I knew it would be a long shot but thank you for your reply.


But I imagine there will be talk on the DIS about the renovations as they go on.  I'd keep a look out here to see what's going on if you have a specific area you are hoping to stay.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Staying in a 2bedroom in 2 weeks (paying cash)  Do they offer turn-down service if you pay cash?  We were able to get it at BLT (paid cash) a year ago.  Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Staying in a 2bedroom in 2 weeks (paying cash)  Do they offer turn-down service if you pay cash?  We were able to get it at BLT (paid cash) a year ago.  Thanks!


No, there is no hotel associated with OKW.  No turn down service.  You will get daily full cleaning if you booked through Disney Reservation Center and not DVC.


----------



## Jbtuggle00

Hi! I am traveling in Nov to OKW on rented DVC points. I have a few RANDOM questions I'm hoping you experts can help me with:

1) I've got a 2 BR in the HH booking category & I'm trying to decide if I should make any requests as far as views or floors. I will have a 3yo & 7yo and a stroller to haul up the stairs, so considering requesting ground floor, but would I be giving up any good "rooms with a view" request?

2) If we do online check-in, how do we get the refillable mugs (we do have a DDP).

3) Do I need to back my child's puddle jumper (life vest) or do they have ttem at the resort pool?

4) Is there a corkscrew in the room? (very important LOL!)

5) Flight comes in 11AM, figure will arrive at okw 12:30-1 on ME. Any chances for early check-ins? Monday arrival.

6) With Monday to Monday res, would mousekeeping come Thurs or Friday?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Karabear15

Jbtuggle00 said:


> Hi! I am traveling in Nov to OKW on rented DVC points. I have a few RANDOM questions I'm hoping you experts can help me with:
> 
> 1) I've got a 2 BR in the HH booking category & I'm trying to decide if I should make any requests as far as views or floors. I will have a 3yo & 7yo and a stroller to haul up the stairs, so considering requesting ground floor, but would I be giving up any good "rooms with a view" request?
> 
> 2) If we do online check-in, how do we get the refillable mugs (we do have a DDP).
> 
> 3) Do I need to back my child's puddle jumper (life vest) or do they have ttem at the resort pool?
> 
> 4) Is there a corkscrew in the room? (very important LOL!)
> 
> 5) Flight comes in 11AM, figure will arrive at okw 12:30-1 on ME. Any chances for early check-ins? Monday arrival.
> 
> 6) With Monday to Monday res, would mousekeeping come Thurs or Friday?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 
#4...yes, very important to know!!

Curious on a few of these answers as well...mainly #1, 2, 4, and 5  We haven't stayed on grounds in sooooooo long and we are all coming in at different times of the day.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jbtuggle00 said:


> Hi! I am traveling in Nov to OKW on rented DVC points. I have a few RANDOM questions I'm hoping you experts can help me with:
> 
> 1) I've got a 2 BR in the HH booking category & I'm trying to decide if I should make any requests as far as views or floors. I will have a 3yo & 7yo and a stroller to haul up the stairs, so considering requesting ground floor, but would I be giving up any good "rooms with a view" request?
> 
> 2) If we do online check-in, how do we get the refillable mugs (we do have a DDP).
> 
> 3) Do I need to back my child's puddle jumper (life vest) or do they have ttem at the resort pool?
> 
> 4) Is there a corkscrew in the room? (very important LOL!)
> 
> 5) Flight comes in 11AM, figure will arrive at okw 12:30-1 on ME. Any chances for early check-ins? Monday arrival.
> 
> 6) With Monday to Monday res, would mousekeeping come Thurs or Friday?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Even the ground floor villas have good views.  So you may find you have a nice view.  With Hospitality House area, you'll be in 11-14 or 23-26. 
You pick up your refillable mug at Goods to Go, the counter service restaurant at the main pool.  Good to Go is rather limited, nothing at all like a food court or large counter service.  But the store on site has lots of grocery items.  And Olivia's has a very good menu.
They have plenty of sizes of kids' life vests at all four pools.
I think there is a cork screw in the kitchen.  If not, call Housekeeping and see if they have one.  Otherwise, you might be able to buy one at the store.
Check in time is after 4PM for DVC villas. You might get a room that is open, but you may have to wait until after 4PM.  And after 4PM could be 5PM.  If you check the box for first available, you give up your requests.
Check in day is Day 1.  With a seven night stay, the housekeepers will come on day 4 and exchange your towels and remove your trash, plus replace anything you have used up, like shampoo, conditioner, etc.  If you need extra towels, you can purchase a towel pack for $6. It will give you four bath towels, two hand towels, four face cloths and one tub mat.


----------



## Jbtuggle00

Deb & Bill said:


> Even the ground floor villas have good views.  So you may find you have a nice view.  With Hospitality House area, you'll be in 11-14 or 23-26.
> You pick up your refillable mug at Goods to Go, the counter service restaurant at the main pool.  Good to Go is rather limited, nothing at all like a food court or large counter service.  But the store on site has lots of grocery items.  And Olivia's has a very good menu.
> They have plenty of sizes of kids' life vests at all four pools.
> I think there is a cork screw in the kitchen.  If not, call Housekeeping and see if they have one.  Otherwise, you might be able to buy one at the store.
> Check in time is after 4PM for DVC villas. You might get a room that is open, but you may have to wait until after 4PM.  And after 4PM could be 5PM.  If you check the box for first available, you give up your requests.
> Check in day is Day 1.  With a seven night stay, the housekeepers will come on day 4 and exchange your towels and remove your trash, plus replace anything you have used up, like shampoo, conditioner, etc.  If you need extra towels, you can purchase a towel pack for $6. It will give you four bath towels, two hand towels, four face cloths and one tub mat.



Thank you SO much! This is really helpful!


----------



## jan 48uk

Deb & Bill said:


> But I imagine there will be talk on the DIS about the renovations as they go on.  I'd keep a look out here to see what's going on if you have a specific area you are hoping to stay.


 
Thank you, we are really open to area. I've asked for a top floor near the pool at the end of Peninsula Road. We are not too concerned with walking and stairs. We will have a car and I have 2 strong pairs of hands with DH and DS to carry luggage   Too be honest we are just looking forward to staying at OKW. 
After many years of staying off site it's a treat we are all looking forward too.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jan 48uk said:


> Thank you, we are really open to area. I've asked for a top floor near the pool at the end of Peninsula Road. We are not too concerned with walking and stairs. We will have a car and I have 2 strong pairs of hands with DH and DS to carry luggage   Too be honest we are just looking forward to staying at OKW.
> After many years of staying off site it's a treat we are all looking forward too.


Do you mean the South Point pool area?  That's a nice area.


----------



## Karabear15

I don't see a lot of people writing about buildings 45 or 46.  It seems most everyone likes to stay near Hospitality house.  Are those buildings not very great to stay at...are we asking to walk a lot to either the main hub of the resort, or to a bus stop?  I really like the fact that these are right on the canal, and we requested to be on the bottom floor, after reading and seeing where almost everyone prefers to be, I'm a little worried!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Karabear15 said:


> I don't see a lot of people writing about buildings 45 or 46.  It seems most everyone likes to stay near Hospitality house.  Are those buildings not very great to stay at...are we asking to walk a lot to either the main hub of the resort, or to a bus stop?  I really like the fact that these are right on the canal, and we requested to be on the bottom floor, after reading and seeing where almost everyone prefers to be, I'm a little worried!


*We haven't stayed yet BUT those are two of the buildings i want for the same reason you mention -- it looks like a good spot for a nice view. We have no desire to be close to the HH for all the reasons people DO want to ... it will be busier, closer to the hub of activity. From the poking around the resort we done on other trips I think we're really going to love it, perfect feel for us .. it just screams "you're in Florida"*


----------



## Karabear15

Donald - my hero said:


> *We haven't stayed yet BUT those are two of the buildings i want for the same reason you mention -- it looks like a good spot for a nice view. We have no desire to be close to the HH for all the reasons people DO want to ... it will be busier, closer to the hub of activity. From the poking around the resort we done on other trips I think we're really going to love it, perfect feel for us .. it just screams "you're in Florida"*


Exactly...that is why we chose it as our DVC home...we are from the Chicagoland area, so having an escape from the hustle and bustle here is a necessity!  I just remember taking the boat to DS and seeing these two buildings and thinking, yea...that's where I want to stay when I come down.


----------



## jan 48uk

Deb & Bill said:


> Do you mean the South Point pool area?  That's a nice area.



If that's near 45, 46, 54 and 55 then yes I do hope that's where you mean now you've said its a nice area!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Karabear15 said:


> I don't see a lot of people writing about buildings 45 or 46.  It seems most everyone likes to stay near Hospitality house.  Are those buildings not very great to stay at...are we asking to walk a lot to either the main hub of the resort, or to a bus stop?  I really like the fact that these are right on the canal, and we requested to be on the bottom floor, after reading and seeing where almost everyone prefers to be, I'm a little worried!


We have stayed in both.  But we were on the end unit in 45 closest to the stop sign and heard the brakes of every vehicle that stopped at the stop sign.  It was a noisy location.  But the view along the Trumbo Canal was nice.  I think 45 and 46 are frequently requested.  I know we've requested them a few times.  You can also request canal view with online check in.

I have never stayed in any of the HH area villas and really don't want to.  The parking at 11-14 sometimes is taken up by guests heading to the main pool area and Olivia's or just checking in.  23-26 might not be too bad though.


----------



## Karabear15

Deb & Bill said:


> We have stayed in both.  But we were on the end unit in 45 closest to the stop sign and heard the brakes of every vehicle that stopped at the stop sign.  It was a noisy location.  But the view along the Trumbo Canal was nice.  I think 45 and 46 are frequently requested.  I know we've requested them a few times.  You can also request canal view with online check in.
> 
> I have never stayed in any of the HH area villas and really don't want to.  The parking at 11-14 sometimes is taken up by guests heading to the main pool area and Olivia's or just checking in.  23-26 might not be too bad though.


We will be in a 2 bedroom villa...can't remember if those are the outside rooms or the inside rooms in those buildings.  We are usually night owls, so I don't think we will be too fazed by the cars, if we hear them at all.  Thanks for that info though!  I believe when we booked we put in immediate requests for canal view and the building numbers.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Karabear15 said:


> We will be in a 2 bedroom villa...can't remember if those are the outside rooms or the inside rooms in those buildings.  We are usually night owls, so I don't think we will be too fazed by the cars, if we hear them at all.  Thanks for that info though!  I believe when we booked we put in immediate requests for canal view and the building numbers.


If you get a lockoff, it will be a studio with a one bedroom.  We were in a one bedroom with a studio next door (we didn't have the studio).  Dedicated are usually more towards the middle.


----------



## Karabear15

Deb & Bill said:


> If you get a lockoff, it will be a studio with a one bedroom.  We were in a one bedroom with a studio next door (we didn't have the studio).  Dedicated are usually more towards the middle.


We didn't request for a lock-off...as I believe that was an option to book...we booked a dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## ejgonz2

mom-mom2three said:


> I will be arriving at OKW resort on 7/29. This is my first stay at this resort. I am booked in a deluxe studio. It is myself, two daughters and a son. Is it possible to request a cot for the room?



You can order an air mattress on Amazon to be delivered


----------



## ejgonz2

What are the best buildings to see the EPCOT fireworks? Do they have elevators?


----------



## Deb & Bill

ejgonz2 said:


> You can order an air mattress on Amazon to be delivered


They arrived over a month ago.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ejgonz2 said:


> What are the best buildings to see the EPCOT fireworks? Do they have elevators?


I've never found any real good place to see fireworks at OKW.  Too many trees and buildings in the way.  You can hear them, especially the ones for the marathon early in the morning, but seeing them is more difficult.

Plus only three buildings have elevators, most do not.  The ones with elevators were added a few years later and are usually reserved for medical needs.


----------



## Nanajo1

Remember you can get any bus to get to thr restaurants and main pool.


----------



## zorro77

We like Miller road, quick bus stop and only 3/10 mile to store and main pool. Been member for many years and love the total feel of OKW. We usually rent for about half our stay. Grocery  shopping is main reason and maybe outlet mall one time. We get best rate we can find and at end of stay taken Magical Express back to airport.


----------



## ejgonz2

Deb & Bill said:


> I've never found any real good place to see fireworks at OKW.  Too many trees and buildings in the way.  You can hear them, especially the ones for the marathon early in the morning, but seeing them is more difficult.
> 
> Plus only three buildings have elevators, most do not.  The ones with elevators were added a few years later and are usually reserved for medical needs.



I have 4 small kids and will have 2 double strollers. I was hoping to be in one of the elevator buildings to have a view of - something. Will I have a decent chance if I request it?


----------



## ejgonz2

Deb & Bill said:


> They arrived over a month ago.


 
Oops I didn't even catch the 7/29. I read it as 9/29


----------



## goofy4tink

Question...is the internal bus actually signed 'Internal'? I had no idea when dh asked me!


----------



## aurora23

I know that OKW does not supply roll away beds; however, I was wondering if DVC resorts will supply pack n plays?


----------



## denecarter

There was a pack n play in the closet of our 1BR in July.


----------



## Nanajo1

Yes there are pack n plays in every villa. If for some reason one isn't there just call housekeeping. No charge


----------



## ejgonz2

Will the single bed chair fit through the doorway into the bedroom (1br)?  DW and I are planning on taking the living room with our little ones (6, 4, 4, and 1 - in pack n play) in the bedroom.


----------



## OKW Lover

That would be *very*, *very* difficult.  That bed is very heavy and doesn't easily move.  Even if you had some strong bodies to lift it, I'm not at all sure you could maneuver it into the Master BR.


----------



## Chrisvee

zorro77 said:


> We like Miller road, quick bus stop and only 3/10 mile to store and main pool. Been member for many years and love the total feel of OKW. We usually rent for about half our stay. Grocery  shopping is main reason and maybe outlet mall one time. We get best rate we can find and at end of stay taken Magical Express back to airport.


New owner here. Is that in the HH booking category? I think that area looks very nice.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ejgonz2 said:


> Will the single bed chair fit through the doorway into the bedroom (1br)?  DW and I are planning on taking the living room with our little ones (6, 4, 4, and 1 - in pack n play) in the bedroom.


No, you won't be able to move that sleeper chair.  DVC has asked guests not to move the furniture around, especially not to other rooms.  You can bring your own airbed, but even then you are looking at filling up the bedroom and not having much room to walk around.

You and your spouse could take the king bed and set up one pack and play in the master.  Then the three younger sleep in the living room on the sleeper sofa and sleeper chair.  My son often slept on the sleeper sofa by himself when he was little.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chrisvee said:


> New owner here. Is that in the HH booking category? I think that area looks very nice.


HH area is Bldg 11-14 (right across from the entrance to the HH) and Bldg 23-26 (right across the bridge from the HH).  Miller's Road is non-HH area and includes 62-64 and 15-22.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ejgonz2 said:


> I have 4 small kids and will have 2 double strollers. I was hoping to be in one of the elevator buildings to have a view of - something. Will I have a decent chance if I request it?


You can request a first floor villa.  It would resolve all your problems.  There are lots of views at OKW, not just those three buildings.


----------



## Wenny

ejgonz2 said:


> Will the single bed chair fit through the doorway into the bedroom (1br)?  DW and I are planning on taking the living room with our little ones (6, 4, 4, and 1 - in pack n play) in the bedroom.



I agree with others, the chair really can't be moved.  

We bring a twin air mattress with us each trip for our daughter (pack it in a duffle with a set of sheets as a checked bag) and put it along the window wall in the bedroom.  There is plenty of room to walk around it.  

She's our only child, so she could theoretically sleep on the chair or pull out sofa. But we like having the living room free for whoever gets up first.  And so we can relax late at night after she's gone to sleep.


----------



## Chrisvee

Deb & Bill said:


> HH area is Bldg 11-14 (right across from the entrance to the HH) and Bldg 23-26 (right across the bridge from the HH).  Miller's Road is non-HH area and includes 62-64 and 15-22.


Thank you! That area seems to be the best of both worlds -- some proximity without the higher booking category.


----------



## wisconsinmama

Anyone have a picture of the pack n plays??
We are staying in a 2 bedroom Villa are they spread out or in certain buildings only? When do you find out which building you are in..at checkin?
Thanks new to OKW


----------



## BobNed

Chrisvee said:


> Thank you! That area seems to be the best of both worlds -- some proximity without the higher booking category.


Just to be clear, Near Hospitality House is a booking category so if you book that category you will be in one of those eight buildings.  But, the points are the same regardless.  No higher costs for HH.


----------



## BillPA

BobNed said:


> Just to be clear, Near Hospitality House is a booking category so if you book that category *you will be in one of those six buildings*.  But, the points are the same regardless.  No higher costs for HH.



There are 8 buildings in the HH area. 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26


----------



## BillPA

wisconsinmama said:


> Anyone have a picture of the pack n plays??
> We are staying in a 2 bedroom Villa are they spread out or in certain buildings only? When do you find out which building you are in..at checkin?
> Thanks new to OKW



You find out when you check in. All buildings have 2 BR units. It's a standard Pack n Play,


----------



## BobNed

BillPA said:


> There are 8 buildings in the HH area. 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26


Oops.  Math challenged today I guess.  Fixed it.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Does anyone know if OKW is having trouble or changed their online check in? When I was looking at it 2 weeks ago, it gave me street names, the duel bathroom, etc as options. Now it only gives me generic ones (first floor, near transportation, near water.)


----------



## BobNed

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Does anyone know if OKW is having trouble or changed their online check in? When I was looking at it 2 weeks ago, it gave me street names, the duel bathroom, etc as options. Now it only gives me generic ones (first floor, near transportation, near water.)


From what I've read on the generals resorts forum all the online check-in options have changed repeatedly over the past few weeks.  But, online check-in has never worked well for DVC resorts.  It just can't handle the many options available.  Your best bet is to make your requests through Member Services.  I always send them an e-mail with my requests.  They respond within 2-4 days usually, and you're good to go.  If you aren't a member, make your request through the regular Disney Travel Company.


----------



## Chrisvee

BillPA said:


> There are 8 buildings in the HH area. 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26


Thanks guys. I wrongly assumed it was for a higher points range.


----------



## sarahk0204

Are you headed to OKW this Christmas season?





I am the overall coordinator for the 14th Annual Christmas Tree Exchange at the DVC resorts. At each resort, someone donates a Christmas tree for the room, and someone organizes the exchange so that several families can share the tree. 

The link to the tree exchange page with more info can be found here:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/14th-annual-dvc-christmas-tree-exchange.3525901/

We are always looking for more people to share in the fun.


----------



## Karabear15

sarahk0204 said:


> Are you headed to OKW this Christmas season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the overall coordinator for the 14th Annual Christmas Tree Exchange at the DVC resorts. At each resort, someone donates a Christmas tree for the room, and someone organizes the exchange so that several families can share the tree.
> 
> The link to the tree exchange page with more info can be found here:
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/14th-annual-dvc-christmas-tree-exchange.3525901/
> 
> We are always looking for more people to share in the fun.



This was one of the reasons that we decided to join DVC...there seems to be a lot of fun to be had behind the scenes and we like that!  This may be something that we would participate in...how early does it start?  We will be down Thanksgiving week


----------



## julie1218

Hello all,
we used David's to rent points and are in a studio at OKW 12/12-12/18.  i'm so excited to finally be on property!!!!!!

we will have our own car, will not need groceries or cook in the room, will not swim at all, and our kids are teenagers so we will not use any "kid amenities."  i don't anticipate us eating at OKW restaurants either, as we like to eat in the parks or eat a granola bar in the car for breakfast.  we might visit the OKW store for supplies a few times.

so, question is: what's the best building for PARK BY OUR DOOR and VIEWS and QUIET?  
i think a third floor studio in building 64 would be nice due to views and elevator.  however, would this be quiet and easy parking?  also, we don't have a medical need.  how likely would we be to get one of the few 3rd floor studios in that building?

last, why is HH so important to be near?  is it for the restaurant and close to main pool?  for my needs, i don't think we need to be near the HH.  thoughts?

thank you so much for helping an OKW newbie.


----------



## sarahk0204

Karabear15 said:


> This was one of the reasons that we decided to join DVC...there seems to be a lot of fun to be had behind the scenes and we like that!  This may be something that we would participate in...how early does it start?  We will be down Thanksgiving week



The exchanges usually start in early November, as soon as MVMCP starts. Now your resort just needs a tree and a coordinator...


----------



## Deb & Bill

julie1218 said:


> Hello all,
> we used David's to rent points and are in a studio at OKW 12/12-12/18.  i'm so excited to finally be on property!!!!!!
> 
> we will have our own car, will not need groceries or cook in the room, will not swim at all, and our kids are teenagers so we will not use any "kid amenities."  i don't anticipate us eating at OKW restaurants either, as we like to eat in the parks or eat a granola bar in the car for breakfast.  we might visit the OKW store for supplies a few times.
> 
> so, question is: what's the best building for PARK BY OUR DOOR and VIEWS and QUIET?
> i think a third floor studio in building 64 would be nice due to views and elevator.  however, would this be quiet and easy parking?  also, we don't have a medical need.  how likely would we be to get one of the few 3rd floor studios in that building?
> 
> last, why is HH so important to be near?  is it for the restaurant and close to main pool?  for my needs, i don't think we need to be near the HH.  thoughts?
> 
> thank you so much for helping an OKW newbie.


Lots of people use the parking lot by 62 if the lot is full by the HH.  64 doesn't have any parking lot other than the small one it shares with 63. And there might be a few spaces by Bldg 15 that you can use.

I still haven't figured out why people want to be in 11-14.  To me those would be the noisiest from all the buses.  And those parking lots also get filled with guests driving to the HH to swim or eat or shop.  23-26 might be okay though with a nice view of the golf course.  Nothing is really far from the HH.  You can hop a theme park bus from any bus stop and get there.  And you can walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop if you don't want to walk back to your area.


----------



## julie1218

Thank you for the help!


----------



## goofy4tink

Just returned from OKW last week. It was my dh's first time at OKW...I don't think he wants to stay there again. We got Turtle Pond, which I had requested. Bldg 38, third floor. I had asked for ground level, knowing how much stuff we would have. Poor Bell Services....all our carryon bags, plus groceries and an Owners Locker. Then six large checked bags later on!!! Anyway.
The bus stop was a quick walk away. Parking was iffy for the weekend, but after Monday morning, lots of spaces opened up (Labor Day Weekend). On our first night there, dd and I headed to AK to check out the Jungle Book show, dh stayed behind. Well..he wanted to get to the HH area to grab some snacks. He took the bus there, but it took a long time to get back to the room!!! Seems he was told to take a DS bus, since they hit the HH first then did the loop. Nope, the first driver told him he was going directly to DS. So, he waited for the Internal bus...took 45 mins until one came!!! All in all, over an hour to get back to the room. Yes, he could have walked, but he had no idea where he was going!!!  I told him he should have crossed the street, behind the HH, then gone to the left, and gotten on a bus at the Peninsula stop!!!! He wasn't happy that no one told him that!!!! 
But, it was really quiet and peaceful. I really enjoyed our stay there! We had a wonderful dinner at Olivia's, great CMs there, really made it special for us. Dd was starting her DCP so they all made her feel so welcome and special!! 
I did find bus transportation to be lacking. We had one really long wait, and of course it was when we had an ADR for BoG!!! But we were only about 15 mins late checking in...even though I left the room over an hour prior to the ADR time!!!  The bus times board was always off!!! It would show a HS bus coming at 9:55, but it would arrive at 9:40!! Go figure. Happened a lot. And the usual creeping up of times happened as well. Some drivers were less than pleasant, which surprised me.  

We had one instance of the bus being at the HH stop. People boarded, the driver closed the doors and put the bus in drive. Just as he did this, there was a banging on the door!!! He stopped (I didn't think they could stop once they had started to drive away!), opened the door, and told the older woman she needed to step behind the yellow line. No, she wanted to get on the bus, and why didn't he open the door when he saw her approaching!? He told her that once the door is closed, guests should stay behind the yellow line, it's a safety issue. She got on the bus, with her very embarrassed younger companion, yelling that the driver was ruder than the previous driver!!! He stated, not very pleasantly, that it was a safety issue and he was just trying to keep the guests safe! She continued muttering about 'lack of magic' and the rudeness of the employees at WDW!!   I told the driver that I, for one, appreciated his attempts to keep the guests safe! He just smiled at me and rolled his eyes. Was he right in his statements? Absolutely. But, he could have been a bit less curt!!!

Oh well....it is what it is. We had a great time getting dd settled into her DCP housing. Not much time to enjoy WDW though!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I just got an email from Disney that was signed by the General Manager at OKW letting us know the following:*
*We are delighted you have chosen to stay with us at Disney's Old Key West Resort.
In an effort to continually enhance the experience here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we often refresh our offerings. In preparation of your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware that the Sandcastle Pool area and waterslide are scheduled to be unavailable due to refurbishment.

During the refurbishment of our feature pool area, we invite you to use our leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller's Road. Transportation will also be provided to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa where you can make a splash at the High Rock Spring Pool featuring cascading waterfalls, a zero-depth entry point and a 128-foot waterslide built into the rocks.

Our arrival date is January 17th -- this won't bother us in the least because neither of us swim (that would mean trying on and then wearing a bathing suit  ) it might make the area around the quiet pools a bit noisier i suppose, but we can deal with that too! I thought others might want to know this tidbit! 
*


----------



## Nanajo1

No idea given for how long it will be closed?


----------



## Donald - my hero

Nanajo1 said:


> No idea given for how long it will be closed?


*NO, but we're there for close to 3 weeks and the last night is a separate reservation made the same day as this one was and i didn't get an e-mail for that one. I find it interesting how they decide to share information .... *


----------



## Nanajo1

We arrive in February. No letter yet.


----------



## cmarsh31

Same here for Feb - while I'm not counting on pool time, that could be a deal breaker (traveling with our two, 11 & 8, and friends who will have a 6 & 4).


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm not sure how long they expect this pool work to take but this was the rest of the letter if anyone wants to contact "them"*

*We apologize for any inconvenience this work may cause. Please know that we are making every effort to ensure your stay is comfortable and enjoyable. If you need assistance with your reservation, please contact your original booking agent as listed on your confirmation letter.




 If you booked your stay through Disney Vacation Club®, please contact Disney Vacation Club Member Services at 800-800-9800 or 407-566-3800 between the hours of 9:00am-7:30pm (ET) Monday through Friday or 9:00am-5:30pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday.




 If you booked your stay through Walt Disney World Resort or have general questions, please call 407-939-2760 between the hours of 7:00am-11:00pm (ET).
Thank you for your understanding. We look forward to seeing you soon!
Sincerely,
David Belrose
General Manager of  Disney's Old Key West Resort

*


----------



## toolmanjan

We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?


----------



## Deb & Bill

toolmanjan said:


> We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?


You'll want to check with MS first since in the past DVC has asked members not to put any decorations where they can be seen from the outside.


----------



## Karabear15

toolmanjan said:


> We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?


Oh this is a cute idea...we may think about this even though we are there over Thanksgiving...technically that is when we pull out all the decor at home!


----------



## BobNed

toolmanjan said:


> We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?


To answer your question, yes, there is an outlet on the balcony.  And yes, DVC did ask members not to put decorations where they can be seen from outside.  That said, you will see quite a few balconies decorated at OKW.  I've not seen nor heard of decoration police either.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## OKW Lover

toolmanjan said:


> We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?


There is an outlet on the balcony, however OKW requests that you not decorate the balcony.


----------



## BobNed

OKW Lover said:


> There is an outlet on the balcony, however OKW requests that you not decorate the balcony.


And where does it say this?  I've never seen anything of the sort.


----------



## toolmanjan

OKW Lover said:


> There is an outlet on the balcony, however OKW requests that you not decorate the balcony.



We stayed at BWV Christmas week 2013.  There were many balcony's decorated with lights all week.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## OKW Lover

BobNed said:


> And where does it say this?  I've never seen anything of the sort.


We've been given a separate piece of paper at checkin that stated this.


----------



## sarahk0204

toolmanjan said:


> We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?





toolmanjan said:


> We are staying at OKW 12/15 - 12/26 this year. 2br Dedicated.  We would like to hang some Christmas Lights from the balcony is there an outlet out there?





OKW Lover said:


> There is an outlet on the balcony, however OKW requests that you not decorate the balcony.



Strings of lights are included in the tree sharing box. However, since DVC instituted the "please do not decorate the balconies" policy, I tell people to use them outside at their own risk. Nothing wrong with using them inside, as long as you don't actually attach them to anything (no tape, staples, etc.).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BobNed said:


> And where does it say this?  I've never seen anything of the sort.



It's been a few years and I don't recall the exact medium - it may have been in the Disney Files or else in an email.  It was the same year or one year earlier than when they placed some restrictions in place for the campers at FW also.  We used to decorate the balconies too until that communication I received from DVC.  We also were informed of it at check in one time.  To "paraphrase" it said you could decorate inside your villa to your hearts content but to refrain from any decorations that could be seen outside your room which included decorating your windows so they could be seen and also decorating your doors.  Of course there are some people that either ignore or don't know but if one knows it would seem appropriate to follow the directive.

At this time it would be best to ask at check-in if it were ok.  Perhaps the resorts no longer care but maybe they still do.


----------



## DenLo

Here's a notice from 2010:



> _Resort leaders offer holiday-decorating reminder
> 
> As Disney Parks and Resorts reflect the spirit of the season with a winter wonderland of holiday decorations, many Disney Vacation Club® Members are decorating their villas in similarly festive fashion.
> 
> While Disney Vacation Club welcomes the use of safe decorations that don't damage the finishes of the villa, resort leaders are reminding Members that all decorations should be contained within the villa interiors and therefore shouldn't extend to the balcony or other exterior areas.
> 
> This policy, included in Members' condominium documents, is designed to help preserve the carefully crafted architectural stories and visual themes for which Disney Parks and Resorts are famous._



I was just looking at PVB's initial declaration and it list restrictions to what you put on the villa's balcony.



> No object shall be hung from the balconies or window sills.


----------



## cmarsh31

Sigh. This is not helpful information. When you go to the OKW rooms & rates on the regular site, the orange caution sign is up.
*Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*

Starting in mid-September, 2016, the Sandcastle Pool at Disney's Old Key West Resort will be closed for refurbishment. The leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller’s Road will remain available for your enjoyment. Please check back here for updates.


----------



## BobNed

OKW Lover said:


> We've been given a separate piece of paper at checkin that stated this.


I stand corrected.  I guess I haven't been during the holidays in a few years now so have not seen the notice.


----------



## Ryan2016

I called guest service this afternoon and they couldn't confirm the sandcastle closure.  

What they told me was that the pool off Miller road was closed now until September 29th.... Can anyone else confirm this?

Also discussing the notice in the Disney website they double checked and her supervisor said that the sandcastle pool would be closed around December 20th.  She said the mid September notice is a typo

We are going to Okw in October can anyone else confirm these two pool closures?


----------



## KateSpade79

Ryan2016 said:


> I called guest service this afternoon and they couldn't confirm the sandcastle closure.
> 
> What they told me was that the pool off Miller road was closed now until September 29th.... Can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> Also discussing the notice in the Disney website they double checked and her supervisor said that the sandcastle pool would be closed around December 20th.  She said the mid September notice is a typo
> 
> We are going to Okw in October can anyone else confirm these two pool closures?



I hope it is a typo! We will be there the week after Thanksgiving and my kids would be so disappointed if it is closed. Last trip they went down that slide over and over for hours. Would love to know before our trip what to expect


----------



## Deb & Bill

Ryan2016 said:


> I called guest service this afternoon and they couldn't confirm the sandcastle closure.
> 
> What they told me was that the pool off Miller road was closed now until September 29th.... Can anyone else confirm this?...?


I hope the laundry room is still open.


----------



## Wakey

Yes this pool closure notice has been on the booking since Monday. Wonder if they are totally refurbishing the pools before they start the whole room refurbs?


----------



## Woth2982

cmarsh31 said:


> Sigh. This is not helpful information. When you go to the OKW rooms & rates on the regular site, the orange caution sign is up.
> *Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*
> 
> Starting in mid-September, 2016, the Sandcastle Pool at Disney's Old Key West Resort will be closed for refurbishment. The leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller’s Road will remain available for your enjoyment. Please check back here for updates.



This bums me out a lot. I wish I had known this when I booked the hotel back in April.


----------



## zorro77

So the Miller Road pool is closed end of Sept. 2016, does it state how long it is down for refurbishing


----------



## Pluto80

Just saying hello! We've just booked ro stay at OKW for the first time next summer. Hoping to learn lots on here


----------



## cmarsh31

Getting worse: 
*Please Pardon Our Pixie Dust*

From early January through February 2017, the Sandcastle Pool at Disney’s Old Key West Resort will be closed for refurbishment. The pools at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller’s Road will remain available for your enjoyment.


----------



## cmarsh31

Also, something weird is going on with booking - all rooms at OKW say unavailable for the middle of Feb (2/22-2/26). We have our rooms booked already...but waiting to hear from the friends we're traveling with. We'll switch to WL with them, if they want, or we'll do POR


----------



## OKW Lover

cmarsh31 said:


> Also, something weird is going on with booking - all rooms at OKW say unavailable for the middle of Feb (2/22-2/26). We have our rooms booked already...but waiting to hear from the friends we're traveling with. We'll switch to WL with them, if they want, or we'll do POR


I'm not surprised.  Those dates coincide with February Vacation week in most New England school systems.  DVC members have likely booked those as far ahead of time as they can.


----------



## cmarsh31

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not surprised.  Those dates coincide with February Vacation week in most New England school systems.  DVC members have likely booked those as far ahead of time as they can.



True - that's why we're going too  but all the options had availability last week and there are studios open for those dates at every other DVC resort. It was only since Thursday that suddenly all of the studios, 1bd, and 2bd at OKW show no availability.


----------



## sanibel93

Also Feb. 23-26 is the weekend for the Princess 1/2 marathon. That means that there is about 25,000 runners for the races alone, not counting the spectators!!!!


----------



## Pluto80

Please could someone let me know where we can fill our refillable mugs at OKW? Thanks


----------



## cmarsh31

sanibel93 said:


> Also Feb. 23-26 is the weekend for the Princess 1/2 marathon. That means that there is about 25,000 runners for the races alone, not counting the spectators!!!!



So it doesn't seem odd that the only two resorts with no availability are OKW and GF? GF, yes, but OKW? Before any other resort? I know it's a busy weekend - we're going both for the President's week vacation and the race...but I'm trying to figure out what's going on. I'm pretty sure that OKW wouldn't, under even the busiest circumstances, be only the 2nd resort to be completely unavailable without some situation.


----------



## OKW Lover

Pluto80 said:


> Please could someone let me know where we can fill our refillable mugs at OKW? Thanks


You can refill at any of the local pools when the snack bar is open.  Also at the main pool.


----------



## Nanajo1

Refill stations are at Goods to Go and at Turtle Pond snack bar(when open).


----------



## Pluto80

Wow, that was quick, many thanks. We've never stayed there before, and never on the dining plan, so just wondering what location was best to request so we didn't have to walk miles to fill the mugs up


----------



## zorro77

Any guess on hours for turtle pond snack bar.


----------



## Pluto80

Are there balconies in the studios?


----------



## OKW Lover

All units at OKW have either a balcony (2nd and 3rd floors) or a patio (1st floor).


----------



## Wakey

zorro77 said:


> Any guess on hours for turtle pond snack bar.


Think it was 10- 6 when we were there August.  I was told they are trying to get sign off (takes a long time as 'capital expenditure' to have self service at Turtle Pond.  The frustrating thing is you cannot fill there before heading to parks early.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cmarsh31 said:


> So it doesn't seem odd that the only two resorts with no availability are OKW and GF? GF, yes, but OKW? Before any other resort? I know it's a busy weekend - we're going both for the President's week vacation and the race...but I'm trying to figure out what's going on. I'm pretty sure that OKW wouldn't, under even the busiest circumstances, be only the 2nd resort to be completely unavailable without some situation.



They may be updating inventory to block off for the refurb.  It's happened when they announced refurbs for other resorts.  You can't count on any opening up again, however that also has happened for other resorts.


----------



## cmarsh31

KAT4DISNEY said:


> They may be updating inventory to block off for the refurb.  It's happened when they announced refurbs for other resorts.  You can't count on any opening up again, however that also has happened for other resorts.



That makes sense! I just wish we'd get one of the official email notifications (been booked for Feb since June!) so that we could see what our options are! I want to switch from OKW to get a preferred room at POR if the pool will be closed, but then again, if I won't be able to switch back if the discounts end up being better than expected in a few weeks, I don't want to chance it! (that was a ridiculously long run-on sentence - Disney is making my planning brain explode!)


----------



## Lyndylou

Pluto80 said:


> Just saying hello! We've just booked ro stay at OKW for the first time next summer. Hoping to learn lots on here


Aw you will love it. We try to change and have stayed at SSR ( loved the pool area disliked the accomodation ) Boardwalk. Loved it. Beach club villas really love that one. But we always revert back to OKW. We think it's the friendliest ,homeliest and best pool parties. We are back in June for 3 weeks. Can't wait


----------



## MarBee

Hello!  We are staying with friends in a 2 bedroom MLK week.  We just found out the pool will be closed, and we requested to stay near the main pool because we have three young kids who looove water slides.  So I have two questions...
1) any tips, advice, etc for handling a resort change? (Basically there was no availability anywhere else that week.)
2) if we are stuck at OKW, what should we change our request to?  The only advice we've heard is to avoid the bus turnaround spots, but we don't know where those are

Thanks!


----------



## Wakey

I think Turtle Pool is open so that would likely be a good spot as there is a snack bar and drinks refills there.  The bus turnarounds I would agree with.  There are 3 of them.  One is down Turtle Pond,  but only part way down near the bus stop.  A really nice point is either off down the street to the right off the roundabout where the buses turn -  far enough from the roundabout not to hear buses,  preferably on the right by and side overlooking the golf courses. Alternatively blocks to the left of the roundabout are nearer the pool,  best rooms on the left up there. 
Whilst further away from hospitality house,  the rooms up near the South Point pool (on the street where the pool is)  are very nice- nice and quiet. The turning roundabout up at this end is right at the top of the resort.  We were given a room right on that roundabout at the top and there is also a busy highway behind so I kicked up a stink and was given a different room so that should be avoided. 
Another good point is Millers Road with another pool on,  but there is yet another bus turning point here. 
A good tip- make sure you get Chrome browser and go on Google maps.  Then zoom in until it goes into 3d birds eye view. This is the best way to assess the room locations and it even tells you the blocks if you hover over them. If you have booked via Disney Travel Company DO NOT ring them with your requests.  They failed to tell the resort about any of mine (now sorted by Disney to my satosfaction),  ring the resort direct and get them to put them on the reservation.  Also ring back a week before and 2 days before as well. A manager at front desk told me this was the best way.


----------



## larissawbb

Does anyone know what OKW subsidized means? I came across it on a resale brokers website.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

larissawbb said:


> Does anyone know what OKW subsidized means? I came across it on a resale brokers website.



Nope.  That doesn't make any sense.  VB and Aulani have subsidies for some contracts, but not OKW.


----------



## larissawbb

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nope.  That doesn't make any sense.  VB and Aulani have subsidies for some contracts, but not OKW.


Thanks! It was on Fidelitys email blast today and on one of the other sites that I cant remember. I was confused because I had never seen subsidized OKW. Broker must have goofed.


----------



## OKW Lover

larissawbb said:


> Does anyone know what OKW subsidized means? I came across it on a resale brokers website.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nope.  That doesn't make any sense.  VB and Aulani have subsidies for some contracts, but not OKW.



Agree with @KAT4DISNEY that this doesn't make sense.  Perhaps they are referring to contacts with and without the extension?


----------



## larissawbb

OKW Lover said:


> Agree with @KAT4DISNEY that this doesn't make sense.  Perhaps they are referring to contacts with and without the extension?


Maybe they did mean extended but listed as subsidized. If that's the case , I'm going back to put in an offer.


----------



## reddog

I asked this question on the resort board and they suggested I ask it here.  We are looking at staying at OKW but are travelling in a 24 foot touring van (a sprinter - not a true RV).  It can be backed into spaces if its backend can go over the curb (it has about 5 feet between the back of the van and the back wheels).  It is no wider than a normal mini-van.  My understanding is that if I can't park it at OKW it would have to be parked at Port Orleans which is really not a great option since we would be using it during our stay.  Can anyone give me some direction on how to find out before I make a reservation whether or not we could park our vehicle at OKW?

Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

reddog said:


> I asked this question on the resort board and they suggested I ask it here.  We are looking at staying at OKW but are travelling in a 24 foot touring van (a sprinter - not a true RV).  It can be backed into spaces if its backend can go over the curb (it has about 5 feet between the back of the van and the back wheels).  It is no wider than a normal mini-van.  My understanding is that if I can't park it at OKW it would have to be parked at Port Orleans which is really not a great option since we would be using it during our stay.  Can anyone give me some direction on how to find out before I make a reservation whether or not we could park our vehicle at OKW?
> 
> Thank you!


You won't be able to park it at OKW like I told you on the other thread.  You'll be asked to move it to Port Orleans. Don't make your reservation if you need to park a vehicle that large at OKW.  There are no parking spaces the size you need at OKW.  All the parking spaces have shrubs planted in front of them.  None have a five foot space in front of the parking space.

I will be at OKW tomorrow and can ask them.


----------



## KateSpade79

Anyone know for sure when the sand castle pool will be closed? September?? December?? We will be there the week after Thanksgiving and that might determine my room request area. I booked through a TA so I'm not sure if they would notify me or her if it will be closed during my stay. Thanks!


----------



## BobNed

OKW Lover said:


> You can refill at any of the local pools when the snack bar is open.  Also at the main pool.


Ummm... only the Turtle Pond local pool has a refill station (in addition to Goods to Go


----------



## reddog

*


Deb & Bill said:



			You won't be able to park it at OKW like I told you on the other thread.  You'll be asked to move it to Port Orleans. Don't make your reservation if you need to park a vehicle that large at OKW.  There are no parking spaces the size you need at OKW.  All the parking spaces have shrubs planted in front of them.  None have a five foot space in front of the parking space.

I will be at OKW tomorrow and can ask them.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you again - I posted here because it was suggested in the other thread that I try this thread.  If you are able to ask I'd appreciate it.  My other option is to call security as they patrol the parking lots and ask.  You are right though - if it is not allowed we will stay somewhere else - probably SSR.  We just love OKW and this is our first time traveling with a larger vehicle (although we have friends who have done a close to 22 foot Ford pickup truck!).
Thanks for offering to check...
*


----------



## Deb & Bill

reddog said:


> *
> Thank you again - I posted here because it was suggested in the other thread that I try this thread.  If you are able to ask I'd appreciate it.  My other option is to call security as they patrol the parking lots and ask.  You are right though - if it is not allowed we will stay somewhere else - probably SSR.  We just love OKW and this is our first time traveling with a larger vehicle (although we have friends who have done a close to 22 foot Ford pickup truck!).
> Thanks for offering to check...*


I asked at Bell Services since they are in the know there. They told me that RV'S and trailers were always asked to park at Port Orleans.  With an oversized vehicle it could depend where you parked it. It would have to be parallel parked taking up multiple spaces.  It would have to be parked in an area where there were more spaces with a chance more vacant parking spaces.  At the end of Turtle Pond would be one of a very few locations.  And if when you returned, there weren't multiple spaces to parallel park, you might have to park at another resort.  And there could be a chance you would have to park in an area different from where your villa was located.  Like you were staying at South Point and have to park at Turtle Pond.

You'll need to be aware of upcoming OKW renovations starting in January.  That could also limit parking spaces.


----------



## reddog

Deb & Bill said:


> I asked at Bell Services since they are in the know there. They told me that RV'S and trailers were always asked to park at Port Orleans.  With an oversized vehicle it could depend where you parked it. It would have to be parallel parked taking up multiple spaces.  It would have to be parked in an area where there were more spaces with a chance more vacant parking spaces.  At the end of Turtle Pond would be one of a very few locations.  And if when you returned, there weren't multiple spaces to parallel park, you might have to park at another resort.  And there could be a chance you would have to park in an area different from where your villa was located.  Like you were staying at South Point and have to park at Turtle Pond.
> 
> You'll need to be aware of upcoming OKW renovations starting in January.  That could also limit parking spaces.



Thank you so much for taking the time to check for me.  We are seriously considering SSR because of this potential problem - and the upcoming refurbishment is another issue as well.  I realize the refurb could potentially block parking areas and access and since where they will be working won't be known exactly ahead of time, looks like it might be time to try out SSR. 
Again, thank you for asking for us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

reddog said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to check for me.  We are seriously considering SSR because of this potential problem - and the upcoming refurbishment is another issue as well.  I realize the refurb could potentially block parking areas and access and since where they will be working won't be known exactly ahead of time, looks like it might be time to try out SSR.
> Again, thank you for asking for us.


You are welcome.  SSR is pretty nice.


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Hey all! I'll be at OKW 10/18-27  have a random question as I am in the midst of putting together my Prime Pantry order to have delivered to the room. I've stayed in a villa before (BC) but can't recall how many paper plates/bowls & plastic utensils they leave in the room? Can anyone tell me? Trying to figure out if I should add those things to my PP order, or not. We will be in a studio & staying via point rental so won't have regular mousekeeping. Thanks for any thoughts you can share. Looking forward to trying out OKW for the first time!
-Kelly


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dizjunkieee said:


> Hey all! I'll be at OKW 10/18-27  have a random question as I am in the midst of putting together my Prime Pantry order to have delivered to the room. I've stayed in a villa before (BC) but can't recall how many paper plates/bowls & plastic utensils they leave in the room? Can anyone tell me? Trying to figure out if I should add those things to my PP order, or not. We will be in a studio & staying via point rental so won't have regular mousekeeping. Thanks for any thoughts you can share. Looking forward to trying out OKW for the first time!
> -Kelly


Just got back from five nights in an OKW studio.  We had a pretty good stack of bowls and plates (didn't count them, but they were enough for the two of us).  We also had one of the glasses stuffed with plasticware.  All knives and forks, not one spoon.  It wasn't all that easy eating cereal in the AM with a fork, but I managed.  If you have kids who would find it difficult, you can always ask for more or pick some up from Goods to Go.  I was too lazy to go get some or look for a housekeeper to get more from.


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Deb & Bill said:


> Just got back from five nights in an OKW studio.  We had a pretty good stack of bowls and plates (didn't count them, but they were enough for the two of us).  We also had one of the glasses stuffed with plasticware.  All knives and forks, not one spoon.  It wasn't all that easy eating cereal in the AM with a fork, but I managed.  If you have kids who would find it difficult, you can always ask for more or pick some up from Goods to Go.  I was too lazy to go get some or look for a housekeeper to get more from.


Thank you - that is helpful! It is just the hubs and I, but I still would be a bit annoyed trying to eat cereal with a fork lol, so I will add some to my order  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## BobNed

Dizjunkieee said:


> Thank you - that is helpful! It is just the hubs and I, but I still would be a bit annoyed trying to eat cereal with a fork lol, so I will add some to my order  Hope you had a great trip!


When you get to your room take a quick inventory of the supplies, then call Housekeeping and ask for what you need.  There is no charge for those types of disposables.


----------



## Dizjunkieee

BobNed said:


> When you get to your room take a quick inventory of the supplies, then call Housekeeping and ask for what you need.  There is no charge for those types of disposables.


Thanks!


----------



## Dizjunkieee

I have another question! In looking at picture of the resort, I can't tell - are there rooms that don't have balconies? I hope not!


----------



## Dizjunkieee

Dizjunkieee said:


> I have another question! In looking at picture of the resort, I can't tell - are there rooms that don't have balconies? I hope not!


Never mind! I saw this was asked earlier in this thread and the answer is they all have a patio or balcony


----------



## Deb & Bill

Studio balconies/porches are smaller than the ones in the one bedrooms.  When a studio connects to a one bedroom for a two bedroom lockoff, you'll get two balconies.  When a two bedroom is dedicated, there is no balcony/porch off the second bedroom (which would be where a studio would be for a lockoff).  That might be the confusion.


----------



## Harambe

Sorry - another supplies question, as I begin to get my Garden Grocer order set.  We are staying in a 2BR through Disney (not points).  Should I order clothes detergent, or do they supply it daily?  I usually do laundry a couple of nights during our trip, but I would do a couple of loads on those nights, and I'm afraid there might only be a single use box of detergent in the unit.  I guess I could take the small detergent boxes and stash them in my suitcase, so they replace them, and I would have enough to do all my loads!  hahaha  Or would it be okay to leave a note for housekeeping and ask for a couple of extra boxes?

Hate to spend more $$ on something that could be covered with the room payment!!


----------



## BobNed

Harambe said:


> Sorry - another supplies question, as I begin to get my Garden Grocer order set.  We are staying in a 2BR through Disney (not points).  Should I order clothes detergent, or do they supply it daily?  I usually do laundry a couple of nights during our trip, but I would do a couple of loads on those nights, and I'm afraid there might only be a single use box of detergent in the unit.  I guess I could take the small detergent boxes and stash them in my suitcase, so they replace them, and I would have enough to do all my loads!  hahaha  Or would it be okay to leave a note for housekeeping and ask for a couple of extra boxes?
> 
> Hate to spend more $$ on something that could be covered with the room payment!!


Since you are paying cash for your stay and not on points you will get daily housekeeping service and they will replace/restock as needed.  However, they probably won't leave another box of laundry detergent if there is one sitting there.  You should stash them away to make sure you get replenished.


----------



## Harambe

^^Thank you!  I'll be sure to put them aside, so they will leave another one.  That will solve that problem.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Harambe said:


> ^^Thank you!  I'll be sure to put them aside, so they will leave another one.  That will solve that problem.


You might want to bring your own from home.  They are now leaving a funky "green" detergent.  The box has about three tablespoons of detergent.  The washers in the rooms use regular detergent unless they start replacing them with HE washers.  The laundry rooms have HE washers.  I always bring my jug of Liquid Tide with Bleach Alternative.   I have both HE and regular that I bring, so I'm always prepared.


----------



## Harambe

^^Okay - then I will leave detergent on my Garden Grocer order.  Thank you!


----------



## PoohsFan1

I am so excited to read this board...DH, DD15, DD13, and myself are taking my BF and her 2 kids (DD13 and DS15) to WDW for their first time ever in June.  We are planning on staying at OKW in a Grand Villa (crossing fingers that we will get it).  This will be my family's first time staying at this resort and we are very excited about it.  I have been looking at pictures and youtube videos of the rooms and I can't believe how much room there is in there. Can anyone suggest a room location that would be closest to the main pool?  We won't be having a car while we are there, we are solely relying on Disney transportation.  I look forward to chatting with all of you wonderful OKW owners .


----------



## Macmonster

Been staying at OKW since 1994 and watched it being built in 1992. Our home resort (also at BCV) and our favorite for so many reasons. The changes over time have been good and not so drastic to change the flavor of the original DVC vision.


----------



## Chuck S

PoohsFan1 said:


> I am so excited to read this board...DH, DD15, DD13, and myself are taking my BF and her 2 kids (DD13 and DS15) to WDW for their first time ever in June.  We are planning on staying at OKW in a Grand Villa (crossing fingers that we will get it).  This will be my family's first time staying at this resort and we are very excited about it.  I have been looking at pictures and youtube videos of the rooms and I can't believe how much room there is in there. Can anyone suggest a room location that would be closest to the main pool?  We won't be having a car while we are there, we are solely relying on Disney transportation.  I look forward to chatting with all of you wonderful OKW owners .



I think there is only 1 Grand Villa in the Near Hospitality House (main pool) booking category. That would be in building 25.  Building 63 has a grand villa, but it is not specifically in the Near HH category, it is sometimes used for overflow and is also often held for those with mobility issues since it is an elevator building. Buildings 15, 16 and 29 would also be good options for GVs that are near HH but not in the booking category.  There are only 27 GVs total at OKW.  Including the one in Bldg 48, which has a ground floor entrance and is wheelchair modified for the first floor only.


----------



## BillPA

HH area has 2 GVs


----------



## Deb & Bill

BillPA said:


> HH area has 2 GVs


One building, two GVs.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Chuck S said:


> I think there is only 1 Grand Villa in the Near Hospitality House (main pool) booking category. That would be in building 25.  Building 63 has a grand villa, but it is not specifically in the Near HH category, it is sometimes used for overflow and is also often held for those with mobility issues since it is an elevator building. Buildings 15, 16 and 29 would also be good options for GVs that are near HH but not in the booking category.  There are only 27 GVs total at OKW.  Including the one in Bldg 48, which has a ground floor entrance and is wheelchair modified for the first floor only.



Thank you so much for the information, that will help when I go to make a request .


----------



## DizzyStitch

Hi.  We are heading to OKW in May 2017.  I am hoping to try as many DVC resorts as possible and this time OKW is on the list because we are driving and we don't have as many points because of a long stay at the Poly. So my question is this, when I made the DVC reservation I asked for a studio near the hospitality house.   Is there a general area defined that this will get us?  I really don't know this resort.  We took a chance on SSR in September and really enjoyed our location. And as far as I'm concerned location is the most important part of the trip.


----------



## BobNed

DizzyStitch said:


> Hi.  We are heading to OKW in May 2017.  I am hoping to try as many DVC resorts as possible and this time OKW is on the list because we are driving and we don't have as many points because of a long stay at the Poly. So my question is this, when I made the DVC reservation I asked for a studio near the hospitality house.   Is there a general area defined that this will get us?  I really don't know this resort.  We took a chance on SSR in September and really enjoyed our location. And as far as I'm concerned location is the most important part of the trip.


Here's a map of the resort.  You can see the Hospitality House buildings are yellow.  11-14 and 23-26.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizzyStitch said:


> Hi.  We are heading to OKW in May 2017.  I am hoping to try as many DVC resorts as possible and this time OKW is on the list because we are driving and we don't have as many points because of a long stay at the Poly. So my question is this, when I made the DVC reservation I asked for a studio near the hospitality house.   Is there a general area defined that this will get us?  I really don't know this resort.  We took a chance on SSR in September and really enjoyed our location. And as far as I'm concerned location is the most important part of the trip.


Did you book Near Hospitality House area or are just hoping to be near the HH?  If you booked Near Hospitality House, you'll get a villa in one of the buildings that BobNed showed in the post above.   Otherwise, you'll want to try for one of the other villas somewhere close to the HH.  Just a heads up, Bldg 62, 63 and 64 are usually kept for medical needs because they are the only buildings with elevators.


----------



## ejgonz2

Deb & Bill said:


> You might want to bring your own from home.  They are now leaving a funky "green" detergent.  The box has about three tablespoons of detergent.  The washers in the rooms use regular detergent unless they start replacing them with HE washers.  The laundry rooms have HE washers.  I always bring my jug of Liquid Tide with Bleach Alternative.   I have both HE and regular that I bring, so I'm always prepared.



Do the villas have HE washers? Thought they were all standard top loading?


----------



## Deb & Bill

ejgonz2 said:


> Do the villas have HE washers? Thought they were all standard top loading?


The laundry rooms at OKW have HE.  But the villas we have stayed in had standard top loading washers.  But they could be changing them out as they renovate.  Anyone else know?


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Just booked a 2BR villa for the first week in Feb, I am SO bummed the sandcastle pool will be closed!  We will have an 8 year old with us, and apart from the parks, the hotel water slide is his favorite thing.
I'm surprised they aren't offering access to another theme pool, like Saratoga springs.


----------



## Chuck S

evilqueenmindy said:


> Just booked a 2BR villa for the first week in Feb, I am SO bummed the sandcastle pool will be closed!  We will have an 8 year old with us, and apart from the parks, the hotel water slide is his favorite thing.
> I'm surprised they aren't offering access to another theme pool, like Saratoga springs.



Are you a DVC Member staying on points?  You can pool hop to most other locations throughout Walt Disney World.

From the DVC member website:

*Complimentary Pool Hopping Information*
Location: Walt Disney World Resort in Florida
Benefit Type: Recreation & Relaxation

Enjoy more than one pool. When staying on your Membership at any Disney Vacation Club Resort at Walt Disney World Resort, or Disney's Vero Beach Resort, you and any Guests staying with you are permitted to use most of the other Disney Vacation Club and Walt Disney World Resort hotel pools (in addition to the pool at the resort hotel at which you are staying) if they are not at capacity. If the pool you are visiting reaches capacity, you may be asked to leave in order to accommodate Guests of that Resort hotel. Please check with a host or hostess at the front desk of the resort you wish to visit before you go to find out about pool-access availability.

You must present your Magic Band or current Key to the World card with your "DVC Member" designation on it to use the other select Resort hotel pools.

Resort hotel pools may become unavailable from time to time due to capacity limitations. Due to the high occupancy that is expected, you and any Guests staying with you may not pool hop during the following dates:


December 19, 2015 to January 3, 2016 (Saturday through Sunday)
February 14, 2016 to February 20, 2016 (Sunday through Saturday)
March 19, 2016 to April 3, 2016 (Sunday through Saturday)
May 27, 2016 to May 30, 2016 (Friday through Monday)
June 26, 2016 to July 9, 2016 (Sunday through Saturday)
September 2, 2016 to September 5, 2016 (Friday through Monday)
November 21, 2016 to November 26 (Monday through Saturday)
December 23, 2016 to January 2, 2017 (Friday through Monday)
As a reminder, please be mindful of the limited number of pool chairs available, and refrain from leaving towels or personal items on unoccupied pool chairs.

*Important Information*

Pool hopping is not available at Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort, Uzima Pool and Samawati Springs Pool at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts, the leisure pool at Disney's Beach Club Villas, the Lava Pool and leisure pool at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort, the Silver Creek Springs Pool and Hidden Springs Pool at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and the pools at Disney's Art of Animation Resort. There are no exceptions to this policy.

Other restricted dates than those listed above may be added based on projected pool capacity.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

evilqueenmindy said:


> Just booked a 2BR villa for the first week in Feb, I am SO bummed the sandcastle pool will be closed!  We will have an 8 year old with us, and apart from the parks, the hotel water slide is his favorite thing.
> I'm surprised they aren't offering access to another theme pool, like Saratoga springs.



I thought I had read that they are offering access to the Saratoga Springs pool during that time.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I thought I had read that they are offering access to the Saratoga Springs pool during that time.


Oh are they?  That would be perfect!  I'm not DVC, we booked cash thru Disney, so pool hopping is not an option for us


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

evilqueenmindy said:


> Oh are they?  That would be perfect!  I'm not DVC, we booked cash thru Disney, so pool hopping is not an option for us



I wish I could remember exactly where it was talked about but that was the info from someone who had been notified about the OKW pool closure.  Hope it's correct for you!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I wish I could remember exactly where it was talked about but that was the info from someone who had been notified about the OKW pool closure.  Hope it's correct for you!


we could always just change the reservation to a different resort, but I really love the condos at OKW.  it might be too cold to swim anyway, haha.


----------



## Donald - my hero

evilqueenmindy said:


> Just booked a 2BR villa for the first week in Feb, I am SO bummed the sandcastle pool will be closed!  We will have an 8 year old with us, and apart from the parks, the hotel water slide is his favorite thing.
> I'm surprised they aren't offering access to another theme pool, like Saratoga springs.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I thought I had read that they are offering access to the Saratoga Springs pool during that time.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I wish I could remember exactly where it was talked about but that was the info from someone who had been notified about the OKW pool closure.  Hope it's correct for you!


*That was ME, i received an email detailing the pool closure and the fact that there will be bus transportation to SSR pool. I'm not at home right now so i don't have access to my archived mail but i scanned back and found my post about this*
*
I just got an email from Disney that was signed by the General Manager at OKW letting us know the following:
We are delighted you have chosen to stay with us at Disney's Old Key West Resort.
In an effort to continually enhance the experience here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we often refresh our offerings. In preparation of your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware that the Sandcastle Pool area and waterslide are scheduled to be unavailable due to refurbishment.

During the refurbishment of our feature pool area, we invite you to use our leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller's Road. Transportation will also be provided to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa where you can make a splash at the High Rock Spring Pool featuring cascading waterfalls, a zero-depth entry point and a 128-foot waterslide built into the rocks.

Our arrival date is January 17th -- this won't bother us in the least because neither of us swim (that would mean trying on and then wearing a bathing suit  ) it might make the area around the quiet pools a bit noisier i suppose, but we can deal with that too! I thought others might want to know this tidbit! *


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Donald - my hero said:


> *That was ME, i received an email detailing the pool closure and the fact that there will be bus transportation to SSR pool. I'm not at home right now so i don't have access to my archived mail but i scanned back and found my post about this*
> 
> *I just got an email from Disney that was signed by the General Manager at OKW letting us know the following:*
> *We are delighted you have chosen to stay with us at Disney's Old Key West Resort.*
> *In an effort to continually enhance the experience here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we often refresh our offerings. In preparation of your upcoming stay, we would like to make you aware that the Sandcastle Pool area and waterslide are scheduled to be unavailable due to refurbishment.*
> 
> *During the refurbishment of our feature pool area, we invite you to use our leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller's Road. Transportation will also be provided to Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa where you can make a splash at the High Rock Spring Pool featuring cascading waterfalls, a zero-depth entry point and a 128-foot waterslide built into the rocks.*
> 
> *Our arrival date is January 17th -- this won't bother us in the least because neither of us swim (that would mean trying on and then wearing a bathing suit  ) it might make the area around the quiet pools a bit noisier i suppose, but we can deal with that too! I thought others might want to know this tidbit! *


thank you for sharing this info!  Glad I didn't panic and change the reservation.


----------



## JessyP

Hello, is there also a refill station at the hospitality house?


----------



## Brian Noble

Yes, at Goods Food to Go.


----------



## toolmanjan

JessyP said:


> Hello, is there also a refill station at the hospitality house?



Yes there is


----------



## dtripli

Does anyone know where I can find recent pics of OKW? Also we are thinking of staying there in 2nd week of March....I see that the main pool will be under renovation through February..does anyone know for certain if it will be done by March?


----------



## BobNed

dtripli said:


> Does anyone know where I can find recent pics of OKW? Also we are thinking of staying there in 2nd week of March....I see that the main pool will be under renovation through February..does anyone know for certain if it will be done by March?


You can find pictures on many sites, including right here on the DIS.  All Ears too.  And DVC News.
http://www.disboards.com/media/categories/disneys-old-key-west-resort.101/
http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm
http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/old-key-west/maps-a-photos-11821

Is there something specific you're looking for?


----------



## dtripli

BobNed said:


> You can find pictures on many sites, including right here on the DIS.  All Ears too.  And DVC News.
> http://www.disboards.com/media/categories/disneys-old-key-west-resort.101/
> http://allears.net/acc/g_okw.htm
> http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/old-key-west/maps-a-photos-11821
> 
> Is there something specific you're looking for?


Thank you....I was trying to see the main pool area...map...some studio rooms as that is all we will need.  I keep hearing that the bus system isn't so great at OKW though and this is really deterring me.  Also if the main pool isn't open that would be a deal breaker too.  I appreciate the links though...


----------



## BobNed

dtripli said:


> Thank you....I was trying to see the main pool area...map...some studio rooms as that is all we will need.  I keep hearing that the bus system isn't so great at OKW though and this is really deterring me.  Also if the main pool isn't open that would be a deal breaker too.  I appreciate the links though...


Here's the map of the resort.  The buses are OKW are just fine - no different than any other resort and some would say they are better as OKW doesn't share buses.  I have been staying there for years and not once have I ever had a problem with the buses.  As for the pool closure, here is what we know for sure.  Everything else is pure speculation.  This is from the member's web site:


> * Pool Closure in Early 2017*
> The Sandcastle Pool at Disney's Old Key West Resort will be closed for refurbishment from early January 2017 through the end of February 2017. The leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller's Road will remain available for your enjoyment. Please check back here for updates.


----------



## dtripli

BobNed said:


> Here's the map of the resort.  The buses are OKW are just fine - no different than any other resort and some would say they are better as OKW doesn't share buses.  I have been staying there for years and not once have I ever had a problem with the buses.  As for the pool closure, here is what we know for sure.  Everything else is pure speculation.  This is from the member's web site:
> 
> 
> View attachment 203922


Thanks again...do you happen to know how I can rent points from someone?  If I am understanding things...if I book thru Disney I cant request a unit near the Hospitality Building/Main Pool but if I rent points from someone I can book a certain catergory to guarantee this?  The resort looks huge (we are use to BC, Poly etc where everything is consolidated.  I know I wont be happy unless I can stay in the HH area.


----------



## OKW Lover

BobNed said:


> The buses are OKW are just fine - no different than any other resort and some would say they are better as OKW doesn't share buses.


Agree.  You'll find comments about the bus at all the resorts.  OKW is no different.


----------



## BobNed

dtripli said:


> Thanks again...do you happen to know how I can rent points from someone?  If I am understanding things...if I book thru Disney I cant request a unit near the Hospitality Building/Main Pool but if I rent points from someone I can book a certain catergory to guarantee this?  The resort looks huge (we are use to BC, Poly etc where everything is consolidated.  I know I wont be happy unless I can stay in the HH area.


You can rent a reservation from an owner (check the rent/trade board here on the DIS) or from a broker like David's DVC Rentals (http://www.dvcrequest.com/default.asp).  

To be honest, a lot of members don't like the HH area.  It's too busy and too crowded.  Although the resort is large, it's very easy to get around.  All the buses stop at Hospitality House last, so no matter where you are you can hop on a bus and get off at HH.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We're staying in the HH area for the first time. Since we won't have a car I'm hoping the location is convenient.


----------



## dtripli

so if we do book thru Disney in March to stay at OKW with the room promo...what are my chances of getting one of the HH area buildings upon request?  I mentioned before that we are use to more "consolidated" resorts like Poly and BC so I really want to be close to the main building, food and sand castle pool.  If in knew for sure I wouldn't get it Id probably just book CBR. Is there any way to word my request to give it a better shot?


----------



## BobNed

dtripli said:


> so if we do book thru Disney in March to stay at OKW with the room promo...what are my chances of getting one of the HH area buildings upon request?  I mentioned before that we are use to more "consolidated" resorts like Poly and BC so I really want to be close to the main building, food and sand castle pool.  If in knew for sure I wouldn't get it Id probably just book CBR. Is there any way to word my request to give it a better shot?


You cannot book the "Near Hospitality House" villas directly through Disney.  That area is exclusive to DVC members.  You can request to be close to the HH area, but it is not a guaranteed request.    If it is that important you should probably book elsewhere.


----------



## Karabear15

What are the chances, by requesting two specific buildings as a DVC member, that you will be granted one of those for your upcoming trip?  We did the online check in and requested Peninsular Road, ground floor...but we also called and added that we would prefer to be in buildings 45 or 46.  Good chance or bad chance, does it matter that we won't be checking in until hours after actual check in starts?


----------



## BobNed

Karabear15 said:


> What are the chances, by requesting two specific buildings as a DVC member, that you will be granted one of those for your upcoming trip?  We did the online check in and requested Peninsular Road, ground floor...but we also called and added that we would prefer to be in buildings 45 or 46.  Good chance or bad chance, does it matter that we won't be checking in until hours after actual check in starts?


Online check-in cancels out any request you make with Member Services.  Plus, 45 & 46 are probably the most requested buildings at OKW.  I would say chances are slim, but no less than anyone else's.  I would contact Member Services again and ask them to remove any requests except building 45 or 46, with Peninsular Road as an alternate.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hospitality  House villas (HH) is a specific  booking category. So if you are a DVC member you can book this category if available.


----------



## Karabear15

BobNed said:


> Online check-in cancels out any request you make with Member Services.  Plus, 45 & 46 are probably the most requested buildings at OKW.  I would say chances are slim, but no less than anyone else's.  I would contact Member Services again and ask them to remove any requests except building 45 or 46, with Peninsular Road as an alternate.


I did call member services, I figured online check in canceled the special requests out, so made sure she added them back in.  I didn't realize those were the most requested, it seems more people talk about hospitality house area or turtle pond area...but I can understand why, that view is pretty great!
So we won't know where we are until we actually arrive?  I know I am set up for text and email when our room is ready, but our group is all arriving at separate times with my parents arriving first.  I'll have to have them sweet talk the front desk when they arrive.


----------



## ncgator

Hi everyone!  I'm heading to Orlando in March with my dad and looking to book a studio.  I was originally planning Saratoga Springs (my home resort, but haven't stayed there yet), but I just saw OKW studios have 2 queen beds versus a sofa bed.  Can someone confirm that is correct?  I have to assume that a second bed will be more comfortable than a sofa bed.  Also, is OKW the only studios with 2 beds?


----------



## sanibel93

All the studios I have stayed at OKW have 2 beds.


----------



## BobNed

ncgator said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm heading to Orlando in March with my dad and looking to book a studio.  I was originally planning Saratoga Springs (my home resort, but haven't stayed there yet), but I just saw OKW studios have 2 queen beds versus a sofa bed.  Can someone confirm that is correct?  I have to assume that a second bed will be more comfortable than a sofa bed.  Also, is OKW the only studios with 2 beds?


Yes, ALL OKW studios have two queens.  No other DVC studio does.  All others have 1 queen and a sofa bed.


----------



## Julie M.D.

We will be arriving before check-in time (4:00).  I have completed the online check-in.  We will be having a car bring us from the airport to OKW.  Can anyone tell me where we need to go specifically at OKW?  
Any details about how online check-in works would be appreciated too.  How do we find out where our room is?


----------



## Karabear15

Julie M.D. said:


> We will be arriving before check-in time (4:00).  I have completed the online check-in.  We will be having a car bring us from the airport to OKW.  Can anyone tell me where we need to go specifically at OKW?
> Any details about how online check-in works would be appreciated too.  How do we find out where our room is?


Great questions, we would like to know this too!


----------



## Farps

This will be our first stay at OKW can't wait. Just wondering if anybody knows what time in the morning that you can use refillable mugs to get coffee ? I know that Good's food to go doesn't open until 7:00-7:30 but is it possible to refill a coffee earlier then that ? Thanks you...


----------



## Karabear15

Quickest way to get to Ft Wilderness campground from OKW for breakfast...should we bus it to MK and then take the ferry or is there another faster way without us having to drive two cars?!


----------



## JessyP

BobNed said:


> Online check-in cancels out any request you make with Member Services.  Plus, 45 & 46 are probably the most requested buildings at OKW.  I would say chances are slim, but no less than anyone else's.  I would contact Member Services again and ask them to remove any requests except building 45 or 46, with Peninsular Road as an alternate.



Why are buildings 45&46 so popular?


----------



## BobNed

JessyP said:


> Why are buildings 45&46 so popular?


They are the only two buildings directly on the canal.


----------



## JessyP

BobNed said:


> They are the only two buildings directly on the canal.



Thanks so much!  Do you know how long a walk it is to hospitality house from those buildings.  We are staying at OKW for 2 weeks in December and I am trying to decide what building to request.


----------



## Brian Noble

BobNed said:


> They are the only two buildings directly on the canal.


My last stay at OKW, during Easter '15, canal front was an online check-in option. (And we got it.) That might have changed, though.


----------



## Karabear15

Brian Noble said:


> My last stay at OKW, during Easter '15, canal front was an online check-in option. (And we got it.) That might have changed, though.


This wasn't an option that I saw...it listed floors and roads for requests, which is why I made sure to call and add on my "special" requests.  there are two other buildings on the canal, but off in like a cul-de-sac if you will.  It's the little group right next to 45 and 46, to the right if looking at the map.


----------



## JessyP

Hello, we are staying at OKW for 2 weeks in Dec.  We have a studio reserved.  Does anyone know if all studios have balconies?  If you have suggestions of a studio you've stayed in that has a balcony with a nice view of water or the golf course I would really appreciate the advice..thx!


----------



## OKW Lover

JessyP said:


> Does anyone know if all studios have balconies?


Yes they do, unless they are on the ground floor in which case they have a patio.


----------



## Deb & Bill

JessyP said:


> Hello, we are staying at OKW for 2 weeks in Dec.  We have a studio reserved.  Does anyone know if all studios have balconies?  If you have suggestions of a studio you've stayed in that has a balcony with a nice view of water or the golf course I would really appreciate the advice..thx!


Most of the studios are located at the ends of the buildings except for the larger U shaped buildings that have studios in the bend/angle of the building (they only have a patio door for light - no window to these rooms).  At the ends of the building you might have shrubbery, trees, AC units, bamboo at the ends of the building.  Or the sidewalk and parking lot.  A few have a nicer view, but not as many as the one and two bedroom villas.


----------



## JessyP

Deb & Bill said:


> Most of the studios are located at the ends of the buildings except for the larger U shaped buildings that have studios in the bend/angle of the building (they only have a patio door for light - no window to these rooms).  At the ends of the building you might have shrubbery, trees, AC units, bamboo at the ends of the building.  Or the sidewalk and parking lot.  A few have a nicer view, but not as many as the one and two bedroom villas.




Thanks!


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Hello everyone!

We're considering a DVC purchase and have booked a stay in a 1 BR villa to check it out.  We usually plan 2 to 6 months in advance and take trips of 3 to 5 nights.  We also visit Disney 3 to 4 times per year.  Before we make the plunge, we thought we'd stay in OKW since it (or SSR) will likely be where we stay as short notice planners.

So, I've looked at the map but I'm still confused about room requests.  Is there a preferred "Road" choice?  Would it be better to choose "close to transportation"?  Any insight would be appreciated! 

Thanks.

Liz


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We're considering a DVC purchase and have booked a stay in a 1 BR villa to check it out.  We usually plan 2 to 6 months in advance and take trips of 3 to 5 nights.  We also visit Disney 3 to 4 times per year.  Before we make the plunge, we thought we'd stay in OKW since it (or SSR) will likely be where we stay as short notice planners.
> 
> So, I've looked at the map but I'm still confused about room requests.  Is there a preferred "Road" choice?  Would it be better to choose "close to transportation"?  Any insight would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Liz


OKW has near Hospitality House area and all the rest.  NHH area is Bldg 11-14 and 23-26.  But as a long time OKW owner, I'd prefer not to be in 11-14.  Parking can be tougher there with guests going to the HH sometimes parking in those spaces.  Every villa at OKW is pretty close to the bus stops.  Sometimes you might be close to two of them.  And you are only about ten minutes from the HH anywhere. 

But two months out may be difficult many times of the year.  What times do you usually visit?


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Deb & Bill said:


> OKW has near Hospitality House area and all the rest.  NHH area is Bldg 11-14 and 23-26.  But as a long time OKW owner, I'd prefer not to be in 11-14.  Parking can be tougher there with guests going to the HH sometimes parking in those spaces.  Every villa at OKW is pretty close to the bus stops.  Sometimes you might be close to two of them.  And you are only about ten minutes from the HH anywhere.
> 
> But two months out may be difficult many times of the year.  What times do you usually visit?



Thanks for the information!

We like to take a spring visit during Flower and Garden (we avoid spring break timeframes ), a summer trip the end of July for our anniversary, late fall (end of October or end of November) and sometimes a couple days to look at Christmas decorations!  This year our spring and fall trips sandwiched a cruise.  I understand last minute fall trips are hard to book, but we only need a couple of days then. We are also pretty flexible and mostly stay weekdays otherwise.

Would it be next to impossible to book 1 day before and 2 days after a cruise 6 - 8 weeks out?  I've accepted it will be OKW and SSR.  Just 2 of us so we don't need anything over a 1 BR.

As far as room requests go,  I won't pick any and roll the dice!  We booked a discounted resort room directly from Disney if that makes any difference on location.

Liz


----------



## Deb & Bill

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> We like to take a spring visit during Flower and Garden (we avoid spring break timeframes ), a summer trip the end of July for our anniversary, late fall (end of October or end of November) and sometimes a couple days to look at Christmas decorations!  This year our spring and fall trips sandwiched a cruise.  I understand last minute fall trips are hard to book, but we only need a couple of days then. We are also pretty flexible and mostly stay weekdays otherwise.
> 
> Would it be next to impossible to book 1 day before and 2 days after a cruise 6 - 8 weeks out?  I've accepted it will be OKW and SSR.  Just 2 of us so we don't need anything over a 1 BR.
> 
> As far as room requests go,  I won't pick any and roll the dice!  We booked a discounted resort room directly from Disney if that makes any difference on location.
> 
> Liz


End of Oct and end of Nov may need ten months out to get anything. Those are extremely busy times for DVC, even OKW and SSR.  With a cruise, it depends when you are going.  Remember that late Sept through the Marathon in January, plus any other race weekends need at a very minimum of seven months out.  One bedrooms will be easier to book than studios.  One night will be easier than several (like three or more).  You might be moving every night if you try to book only a mon or two out.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Deb & Bill said:


> End of Oct and end of Nov may need ten months out to get anything. Those are extremely busy times for DVC, even OKW and SSR.  With a cruise, it depends when you are going.  Remember that late Sept through the Marathon in January, plus any other race weekends need at a very minimum of seven months out.  One bedrooms will be easier to book than studios.  One night will be easier than several (like three or more).  You might be moving every night if you try to book only a mon or two out.



Thank you again for the insight!  If you have any other thoughts or suggestions, please share!  While we've been looking at this for a couple of years, we are by no means experts!  Except we love Disney 

DH isn't adverse to split stays but I can envision an emphatic *"NOOO"* on moving every night!  Hopefully that is where our flexibility will come into play.  His work schedule has been known to cause vacation panic when we've tried planning too far out.  Summer is our shortest notice trips mainly because we are in a hurricane vulnerable area and traveling to another one in Orlando! If we need to plan out further, then we can adapt.   Do you need to plan 7 months or further just in the fall and Holidays or most other times as well?  I understand Marathon weekends only too well (as we were just there!) but I plan on running next November.  I'll make that reservation as soon as I have points available since I doubt I'll have them at the 11 mark. 

We are meeting with DVC to see their pony and cart show   DH really wants a monorail home resort and yes I've explained it doesn't matter unless we book before 7 months out!  I'm curious what their offers will be on Poly.  I'm expecting when he sees the $$ difference we'll be in SSR.

Thanks again and please feel free to share anything else.  Let me know if this is the wrong place too!  It's my first visit to this section    I would love your thoughts on a particular Use Year month.  I would envision any cancellations would be in summer due to weather happenings.  

Liz


----------



## Julie M.D.

Very roughly, how long of a bus ride is it from OKW to Hollywood Studios/Epcot/Magic Kingdom/Animal Kingdom?  I realize this could vary greatly, I'm just looking for a ballpark amount of time.
Thanks!


----------



## Julie M.D.

We will be arriving before check-in time (4:00). I have completed the online check-in. We will be having a car bring us from the airport to OKW. Can anyone tell me where we need to go specifically at OKW?
Any details about how online check-in works would be appreciated too. How do we find out where our room is?


----------



## OKW Lover

The guard at the entrance to OKW will direct your driver to the checkin location.


----------



## Brian Noble

Julie M.D. said:


> Very roughly, how long of a bus ride is it from OKW to Hollywood Studios/Epcot/Magic Kingdom/Animal Kingdom?  I realize this could vary greatly, I'm just looking for a ballpark amount of time.
> Thanks!


The very bottom of the Touring Plans overview lists average times.  Take with a large grain of salt.
https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/disneys-old-key-west-resort


----------



## Julie M.D.

Brian Noble said:


> The very bottom of the Touring Plans overview lists average times.  Take with a large grain of salt.
> https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/disneys-old-key-west-resort


Thank you.   That site had a lot of helpful information.


----------



## lifesgr8

Has OKW been refurbished in the last year or so?


----------



## BobNed

lifesgr8 said:


> Has OKW been refurbished in the last year or so?


Nope.  It is scheduled for a major rehab starting summer, 2017.


----------



## lifesgr8

BobNed said:


> Nope.  It is scheduled for a major rehab starting summer, 2017.


Anyone that's stayed lately... does it feel run down compared to the other resorts?  I'm planning a vacation to visit my dd working at wdw & last time I walked thru okw it felt run down like I might not want to stay there.  I can use my timeshare to stay on DVC properties and right now the only property showing up are OKW and SSR.   So I'm just wondering if I will be disappointed. We normally stay at BCV.


----------



## Wakey

Brian Noble said:


> The very bottom of the Touring Plans overview lists average times.  Take with a large grain of salt.
> https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/disneys-old-key-west-resort


Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon about 10 mins.
Magic Kingdom and Epcot about 15mins.
Animal Kingdom and Blizzard Beach about 25 mins.
This is from leaving resort. Buses can take at least 10-15 mins to loop resort first,  so depending on where you get on add from 5 to 15 mins. From Millers Road its only a few minutes before the bus leaves. From Turtle Pond it's about 5. The bus can take longer around the resort if lots of wheelchairs.


----------



## Wakey

lifesgr8 said:


> Anyone that's stayed lately... does it feel run down compared to the other resorts?  I'm planning a vacation to visit my dd working at wdw & last time I walked thru okw it felt run down like I might not want to stay there.  I can use my timeshare to stay on DVC properties and right now the only property showing up are OKW and SSR.   So I'm just wondering if I will be disappointed. We normally stay at BCV.


I stayed  late August,  it's lovely. Even though the rooms are going to be totally revamped this year and some elements such as carpets have clearly seen a few years' use,  the rooms are in good condition and the resort as a whole is pristine. It's a different vibe to BCV and more like a village,  but I loved it and suspect it will make a nice change for you,  as it did me.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

BobNed said:


> Nope.  It is scheduled for a major rehab starting summer, 2017.



I just have to say WOW!  When I made my reservation last week I was told it was "just redone and beautiful!"  While mine is a cash reservation through the resort side, I can't imagine there are separate rooms for DVC and cash.  Of course I was also told I had to go into MK to get a Dole Whip as they we no longer sold at Poly   (Pineapple Lanai is still there.   I had a Float last Saturday so don't panic!)

I'm sure it will be wonderful though!

Liz


----------



## Wakey

TinkerBellLiz said:


> I just have to say WOW!  When I made my reservation last week I was told it was "just redone and beautiful!"  While mine is a cash reservation through the resort side, I can't imagine there are separate rooms for DVC and cash.  Of course I was also told I had to go into MK to get a Dole Whip as they we no longer sold at Poly   (Pineapple Lanai is still there.   I had a Float last Saturday so don't panic!)
> 
> I'm sure it will be wonderful though!
> 
> Liz


They are totally gutting the rooms and doing them in a more modern style,  some have seen the plans and they will probably look a bit like the Vero Beach rooms. In fairness,  some blocks last year had quite a bit done on them,  with infrastructure issues such as air con ducting and windows been pulled out.  They walled off some blocks to do this. Our villa in August also appeared newly painted ( no marks anywhere).  But this is nothing compared to the total revamp coming 2017. The rooms for cash and Dvc are the same but I have read the odd story on TripAdvisor of unlucky people getting the odd crappy studio which didn't seem to be the same standards as the usual rooms when they moved- which is odd.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Wakey said:


> They are totally gutting the rooms and doing them in a more modern style,  some have seen the plans and they will probably look a bit like the Vero Beach rooms. In fairness,  some blocks last year had quite a bit done on them,  with infrastructure issues such as air con ducting and windows been pulled out.  They walled off some blocks to do this. Our villa in August also appeared newly painted ( no marks anywhere).  But this is nothing compared to the total revamp coming 2017. The rooms for cash and Dvc are the same but I have read the odd story on TripAdvisor of unlucky people getting the odd crappy studio which didn't seem to be the same standards as the usual rooms when they moved- which is odd.



Thank you for the clarification.  It's good to know it wasn't all a "Fairy Tale Story"    We have a 1 BR so no crappy studio for us (hopefully!)   I'm a picture nut so I"ll have pictures end of the month. I'm slowly collecting all the resort Christmas decorations!  I'm looking forward to an Olivia's breakfast too. 

I've chosen a lunch package for the Candlelight Processional as my birthday dinner (lunch) so ticking 2 boxes this short trip.

Liz


----------



## Wakey

TinkerBellLiz said:


> Thank you for the clarification.  It's good to know it wasn't all a "Fairy Tale Story"    We have a 1 BR so no crappy studio for us (hopefully!)   I'm a picture nut so I"ll have pictures end of the month. I'm slowly collecting all the resort Christmas decorations!  I'm looking forward to an Olivia's breakfast too.
> 
> I've chosen a lunch package for the Candlelight Processional as my birthday dinner (lunch) so ticking 2 boxes this short trip.
> 
> Liz


Sounds good.  There is also a pool refurbishment,  see here;
http://allears.net/pl/refurbishments-and-closings.htm


----------



## Brian Noble

lifesgr8 said:


> Anyone that's stayed lately... does it feel run down compared to the other resorts?


We had a 1BR over Easter 2015. The unit was perfectly fine, though it did also overlook the canal, so I spent most of my time on the verandah enjoying the view rather than looking for reasons not to like the room!


----------



## toolmanjan

We stayed in a 1br on Peninsular Rd bldg 29.  the second week of Nov '15.  No complaints everything was well maintained and in working order.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Brian Noble said:


> We had a 1BR over Easter 2015. The unit was perfectly fine, though it did also overlook the canal, so I spent most of my time on the verandah enjoying the view rather than looking for reasons not to like the room!





toolmanjan said:


> We stayed in a 1br on Peninsular Rd bldg 29.  the second week of Nov '15.  No complaints everything was well maintained and in working order.



Thank you both!  I did online check in yesterday and chose Peninsular Road for a chance of the Canal view.  Just need to get through Thanksgiving now   

Liz


----------



## Julie M.D.

Looking for information on the pontoon fishing at OKW.  Has anyone done it?  Is a reservation really necessary?  How much is it?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Julie M.D. said:


> Looking for information on the pontoon fishing at OKW.  Has anyone done it?  Is a reservation really necessary?  How much is it?


Since they got rid of all the other boats, I don't think they have that any more.


----------



## Julie M.D.

Deb & Bill said:


> Since they got rid of all the other boats, I don't think they have that any more.


Do you know if any fishing is offered at OKW?


----------



## Brian Noble

It is still offered:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/fishing/


----------



## Julie M.D.

Brian Noble said:


> It is still offered:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/fishing/


Thank you!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We check in on New Years Day. I requested a golf course view high floor. We're staying in a studio at HH section. Is this request even possible?


----------



## BobNed

BWV Dreamin said:


> We check in on New Years Day. I requested a golf course view high floor. We're staying in a studio at HH section. Is this request even possible?


All the HH buildings overlook the golf course.  You _should _be able to have a decent view, but it may be obstructed with trees/shrubs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BobNed said:


> All the HH buildings overlook the golf course.  You _should _be able to have a decent view, but it may be obstructed with trees/shrubs.


Plus, most studios are at the ends of the buildings, except for a few of the larger buildings (U shaped) with studios in the inner corners.  Those might not have much of a view at all.


----------



## DisOrBust

I am about to pull the trigger on a cash reservstion for a one bedroom 1/1-1/7.  Sorry but I don't have the time to read the whole thread so could you experts help me out?  Going with my 85 yo Mom who will be spending alot of time in the room probably on the veranda so view is number one for me.  Can you make sugesstions for room requests?  Also, there are elevators right?  She uses a wheel chair but we really don't need a handicap acessable room.
Thanks!


----------



## Wakey

DisOrBust said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a cash reservstion for a one bedroom 1/1-1/7.  Sorry but I don't have the time to read the whole thread so could you experts help me out?  Going with my 85 yo Mom who will be spending alot of time in the room probably on the veranda so view is number one for me.  Can you make sugesstions for room requests?  Also, there are elevators right?  She uses a wheel chair but we really don't need a handicap acessable room.
> Thanks!



You want to avoid the rooms on the parameter as these back onto swampy areas with the road behind that.  I had one of these this year but it was quiet away from turning circles and bus routes. You really want a golf course or canal view. My one suggestion would be to call OKW and ask to speak to the front desk and explain your situation. I put in requests via Disney Reservations which were all noted on my invoice but they failed to pass any of it onto the hotels system. I got compensation eventually,  but the manager at the OKW desk said the best thing to do in future was speak to them direct. Make sure when you call you are speaking to front desk at OKW and not some call centre. Good luck.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisOrBust said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a cash reservstion for a one bedroom 1/1-1/7.  Sorry but I don't have the time to read the whole thread so could you experts help me out?  Going with my 85 yo Mom who will be spending alot of time in the room probably on the veranda so view is number one for me.  Can you make sugesstions for room requests?  Also, there are elevators right?  She uses a wheel chair but we really don't need a handicap acessable room.
> Thanks!


There are only three buildings that have elevators.  And that week is pretty busy at OKW with the marathon at the end of the week.  So you might not get one of those three buildings.  You can request a first floor villa, but even that might just be a dream.  I'd go with a resort where you are guaranteed an elevator to get to your villa, especially if she can't take stairs at all.  Or request a handicap villa just to make sure you get one where she can enter and exit easily.

At OKW you get mostly golf course views and a few canal views.  Or pool views.  The porch will be large with the one bedroom villa, probably the largest she has seen.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wakey said:


> You want to avoid the rooms on the parameter as these back onto swampy areas with the road behind that.  I had one of these this year but it was quiet away from turning circles and bus routes. You really want a golf course or canal view. My one suggestion would be to call OKW and ask to speak to the front desk and explain your situation. I put in requests via Disney Reservations which were all noted on my invoice but they failed to pass any of it onto the hotels system. I got compensation eventually,  but the manager at the OKW desk said the best thing to do in future was speak to them direct. Make sure when you call you are speaking to front desk at OKW and not some call centre. Good luck.


Even if you ask if they are at the resort, they will not tell you that they are a call center.  It's just how they do it.  You won't get the resort front desk.  They are too busy taking care of guests.

Unless you specifically reserve a handicap accessible villa, everything else is just a request.


----------



## Wakey

Manager specifically told me to speak directly with resort in future,  maybe fobbing me off then?


----------



## DisOrBust

Wow1 Glad I asked about the elevator, staurs are a no go.  So they do have an HC villa available.  How bad are the views there or are they all over the place.  Sorry for dumb questions, we have been going for 20 years but never thought of OKW until now.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wakey said:


> Manager specifically told me to speak directly with resort in future,  maybe fobbing me off then?


Not sure what fobbing me off means, but when you call, you always get the call center.   You never get the front desk. Maybe he meant to talk to them when you arrive to see if you can get something different.  Or make a request through MS if you use points.



DisOrBust said:


> Wow1 Glad I asked about the elevator, staurs are a no go.  So they do have an HC villa available.  How bad are the views there or are they all over the place.  Sorry for dumb questions, we have been going for 20 years but never thought of OKW until now.


The accessible villas are all over the place.  So, I wouldn't expect a bad view just because it is accessible.  We had an accessible studio at OKW for a one night stay and it had a great view of the pool.  We didn't need an accessible studio, but that's what we got.


----------



## Brian Noble

DisOrBust said:


> So they do have an HC villa available. How bad are the views there or are they all over the place.


They are all over the resort.  At OKW, I tend to ask for a "water view" which more or less avoids most of the less-desirable locations, and gives the room assigner maximum flexibility to find me something nice. We had an accessible 1BR villa on Peninsular road (not in the HH area) that was just next to a small pond with plenty of wildlife.  It was great.


----------



## toolmanjan

I will be driving to OKW picking up my DD from college (South Carolina) on the way.  I'm expecting to arrive at OKW around 8am.  As I don't expect our room to be ready at that hour.  I was hoping to take a shower at the HH before hitting the parks.  Anything I should know?  I'am a DVC Member.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Where would you take a shower?


----------



## toolmanjan

The locker room has showers.  As far as I know its the only WDW DVC resort that has locker rooms.


----------



## Nanajo1

Just bring your towels etc. and you should be fine.


----------



## Sinderelly

Getting ready to do online check in. We are renting points. DH is in a wheelchair so handicapped studio is on our reservation. I am really worried about DH being able to get on the bus with his scooter due to the buses being full. What area should I request so we can be close to the first bus stop? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julie M.D.

Do studios have hair dryers?


----------



## Sinderelly

Does anyone know what this means? Our reservation says " Dlxstdo, WChr Acc Rollin OptHr, 2Q". I think I have it figured out but what does the OptHr stand for? What does the reservation say if it's the HH booking category? We are staying on rented points.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sinderelly said:


> Getting ready to do online check in. We are renting points. DH is in a wheelchair so handicapped studio is on our reservation. I am really worried about DH being able to get on the bus with his scooter due to the buses being full. What area should I request so we can be close to the first bus stop?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I had to rent a scooter during our trip in September (F&W was going on) and had no problem getting on a bus at the HH which is the last stop.  We only had one trip where someone was already in one of the two spots for scooters and wheelchairs.   We were in Bldg 63.


----------



## nursejackie

Julie M.D. said:


> Do studios have hair dryers?


Yes but only the sort you find attached to the wall so not the same as your salon-style hairdryer you probably have at home.


----------



## Sinderelly

Deb & Bill said:


> I had to rent a scooter during our trip in September (F&W was going on) and had no problem getting on a bus at the HH which is the last stop.  We only had one trip where someone was already in one of the two spots for scooters and wheelchairs.   We were in Bldg 63.



But if the bus is pretty much full from the other stops how does the scooter get on the bus?


----------



## gmboy95

toolmanjan said:


> I will be driving to OKW picking up my DD from college (South Carolina) on the way.  I'm expecting to arrive at OKW around 8am.  As I don't expect our room to be ready at that hour.  I was hoping to take a shower at the HH before hitting the parks.  Anything I should know?  I'am a DVC Member.


we do that all the time...the showers over by the pool are great with changing areas


----------



## ckb_nc

Just back; stayed in 2730 - 2 bedroom. It was a great location and loved OKW. Home resort is SSR. Rode rented bikes over there one day and could well we like OKW better.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Does anyone know about the new free walking tour? If so comments and how to sign up?


----------



## BobNed

BWV Dreamin said:


> Does anyone know about the new free walking tour? If so comments and how to sign up?


See here:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option...-of-old-key-west&catid=24:okw-news&Itemid=755  No sign up required.


----------



## Sinderelly

Can anyone help me? I'm trying to do online check in. Our main request is for building 62, 63 or 64. My DH is in a wheelchair so the elevators would be great.

What area would I request for those buildings? It seems a little confusing trying to pick an area


----------



## BobNed

Sinderelly said:


> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to do online check in. Our main request is for building 62, 63 or 64. My DH is in a wheelchair so the elevators would be great.
> 
> What area would I request for those buildings? It seems a little confusing trying to pick an area


Those buildings are part of the Miller's Road area.  If you are a DVC member staying on points you should make your request through Member Services rather than online check-in since there is no way to request specific buildings through online check-in.


----------



## Sinderelly

BobNed said:


> Those buildings are part of the Miller's Road area.  If you are a DVC member staying on points you should make your request through Member Services rather than online check-in since there is no way to request specific buildings through online check-in.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sinderelly

Just completed online check in. Requested Millers Rd and close to transportation. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Sinderelly said:


> But if the bus is pretty much full from the other stops how does the scooter get on the bus?




I believe if there aren't other scooters already on the bus, other passengers are required to make way for the new scooters.  There's a note on the wall or window near the seats that accomodate wheelchairs and scooters that say passengers in those seats must make way if needed.  Not sure of the exact wording, but I've seen people need to move for this reason.


----------



## Farps

Does anyone know what is the earliest time to fill my coffee mug at Good's Food to Go ? I know that they open at 7:00 but do they let people with resort mugs get refills before that like at some of the other resorts ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ok, thinking about renting points for a 2BR for the family.   My daughter, her husband and my infant granddaughter would be in the spare bedroom, with my wife and I in the master.  My twin grown sons would be camping out in the living room.  My question?  Because the twins will be sharing our bathroom , how do I request that we have the passway through the laundry room?  I read somewhere where buildings that have numbers >30 have the pass through and the lower ones don't.  Can I request "anything with a passthru" or anywhere above #30?


----------



## Chuck S

Tigger's ally said:


> My question?  Because the twins will be sharing our bathroom , how do I request that we have the passway through the laundry room?  I read somewhere where buildings that have numbers >30 have the pass through and the lower ones don't.  Can I request "anything with a passthru" or anywhere above #30?



When you rent the reservation, be sure the DVC Owner OR the broker from whom you rent makes that request for you with Member Services, that you be in a building number above 30.  It isn't guaranteed, but I think you'll have a very high chance of success.

Or you could request an area like Old Turtle Pond or South Point, all of those units are 30 or above, but again any request is not guaranteed, but has a high chance of success.

BTW. I edited your post to remove the travel month.  We try not to have too much info in posts that could be perceived as requesting a rental.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

BobNed said:


> See here:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option...-of-old-key-west&catid=24:okw-news&Itemid=755  No sign up required.


Can you post the contents? My login doesn't work.


----------



## BobNed

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can you post the contents? My login doesn't work.



You don't need to login.  Just click the link.  But here is the info, quoted from DVC News:



> During the "Legend of Conch Flats" tour, participants will be treated to tales of how Disney Imagineers blended fact and fiction in creating the original *Disney Vacation Club* resort.  The tour focuses on the Hospitality House area of the resort and lasts 45-60 minutes.
> 
> The tour is offered at 10am on most Wednesdays and Saturdays.  Interested guests should meet in _Papa's Den_ adjacent to the resort front desk.  Advance registration is not required and there is no charge for the tour.
> 
> With this offering, _Old Key West_ joins a number of other DVC resorts known to offer similar walking tours including _Disney's BoardWalk Inn & Villas, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa_ and _Disney's Grand Californian Hotel_.  Guests are encouraged to inquire about similar offerings during their Disney resort stays.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Chuck S said:


> When you rent the reservation, be sure the DVC Owner OR the broker from whom you rent makes that request for you with Member Services, that you be in a building number above 30.  It isn't guaranteed, but I think you'll have a very high chance of success.
> 
> Or you could request an area like Old Turtle Pond or South Point, all of those units are 30 or above, but again any request is not guaranteed, but has a high chance of success.
> 
> BTW. I edited your post to remove the travel month.  We try not to have too much info in posts that could be perceived as requesting a rental.



Thanks, and no problem on the edit.  I actually are going through a broker so wasn't needing that anyway.


----------



## Brian Noble

Chuck S said:


> When you rent the reservation, be sure the DVC Owner OR the broker from whom you rent makes that request for you with Member Services, that you be in a building number above 30.  It isn't guaranteed, but I think you'll have a very high chance of success.
> 
> Or you could request an area like Old Turtle Pond or South Point, all of those units are 30 or above, but again any request is not guaranteed, but has a high chance of success.


I believe there is also a box you can check in the online check-in form requesting the second door---at the very least, you can request those areas.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I have a few questions about OKW: 

Approx how long is the boat ride to Disney Springs? 

Is there a way to request no door to the master bath from living area?


----------



## Deb & Bill

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I have a few questions about OKW:
> 
> Approx how long is the boat ride to Disney Springs?
> 
> Is there a way to request no door to the master bath from living area?


It's a nice leisurely 15-20 minutes.  If you want to access the master bathroom (toilet, sink and shower, but not tub), you need a villa with a door through the laundry room.  Currently those are buildings numbered higher than 29.  So South Point and Turtle Pond.  If you don't want the door through the laundry room, and you want them going through the master bedroom, you'd want Millers Road, Near Hospitality House Area (specific booking category for those) or Peninsular Road villas.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sinderelly said:


> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to do online check in. Our main request is for building 62, 63 or 64. My DH is in a wheelchair so the elevators would be great.
> 
> What area would I request for those buildings? It seems a little confusing trying to pick an area


If you definitely want wheelchair access,  you need a HC Accessible villa or first floor.  Otherwise, you could wind up on the second floor of a building without an elevator.  There are villas in the Millers Road area that are near the bus stop that do not have elevators.


----------



## bksomody

I see there is a jogging trail, does that mean there are sidewalks to walk to the lobby from the buildings on Peninsular Rd?  I thought I remember there was a break in the sidewalk and you had to walk in the street when going to the lobby.We were in building 46.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bksomody said:


> I see there is a jogging trail, does that mean there are sidewalks to walk to the lobby from the buildings on Peninsular Rd?  I thought I remember there was a break in the sidewalk and you had to walk in the street when going to the lobby.We were in building 46.


The only time you have to walk in the street is when you cross the street.  Otherwise there is always a sidewalk to walk on.  You might have to cross the street to get to the sidewalk since it might end on one side and continue on the other.  There are no sidewalks on the canal side of the road, just the villa side of the road with a crosswalk to go over to the villa side of the road.  In some cases the sidewalk is closer to the villas with the parking spaces and the curb between the sidewalk and the roadway.  Guests are expected to always walk on the sidewalk for safety.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Are there any dedicated  studios? If so which buildings  are they in?


----------



## BobNed

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are there any dedicated  studios? If so which buildings  are they in?


A quick look at the DVC Resource Center reveals that there are zero dedicated studios.  

http://www.disboards.com/threads/the-dvc-resource-center.3442066/#post-54308689


----------



## Deb & Bill

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are there any dedicated  studios? If so which buildings  are they in?


I seem to remember a studio we had in Bldg 18 on the third floor that was in the corner, not at the end.  I don't remember that it connected to a one bedroom.  It only had one window, the patio door.  Since it was in the corner, there was only wall open to the outside besides the door to the studio. But I could be wrong.   This would include Bldg 14, 18, 35 and 38.  These are U shaped buildings.

But looking at Google maps and DVC layouts, it must have connected to a one bedroom villa.


----------



## BobNed

Deb & Bill said:


> I seem to remember a studio we had in Bldg 18 on the third floor that was in the corner, not at the end.  I don't remember that it connected to a one bedroom.  It only had one window, the patio door.  Since it was in the corner, there was only wall open to the outside besides the door to the studio. But I could be wrong.   This would include Bldg 14, 18, 35 and 38.  These are U shaped buildings.
> 
> But looking at Google maps and DVC layouts, it must have connected to a one bedroom villa.


Here is the layout for those buildings.  No dedicated studios though.

Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.

Here's the complete resort and the layout of each building courtesy of Webmaster Doc:



> There are seven different configurations. I have assigned a letter designation to each type described below (these are my own observations and are NOT official.) All room rooms are numbered from right to left as you look at the building from the parking area. Each floor will be numbered by building number, floor and room. The studio on the lower right first floor of building 16 is #1610. The 1BR next door is #1611.
> 
> GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
> Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
> As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There will be designated smoking areas available outdoors.
> 
> All of the following descriptions are listed from right to left, as you face the building from the parking area.
> 
> Type A buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
> 3rd Floor- 2,2,2
> Buildings 13,20,21,23,26,27,28,32,33,34,36,37,39,41,42,45,46 ,47,50,52,54,56 and 62 are all Type A.
> 
> Type B buildings are all 2 stories.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,1,S
> Buildings 11,17,24,30,31,40,44 and 55 are all Type B.
> 
> Type C buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 is a HCA GV)
> 3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
> Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Type C.
> 
> Type D buildings are all 3 stories.
> 1st Floor- 2,1,S,S,1,1,S,S,1,2
> 2nd Floor- 2,1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1,2
> 3rd Floor- 1,S,S,1 1 S,S,1
> Buildings 14,18,35 and 38 are all Type D.
> 
> Type E- #48 is a 3 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,GV (#4815 is a HCA GV)
> 2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,GV(upper Floor)
> 3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)
> 
> Type E- #49 is a 3 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,GV,1,S
> 3rd Floor- GV,GV,GV (upper floor of all)
> 
> Building 48 and 49 are the only Type E buildings and each has a variant configuration.
> 
> TypeF is a 3 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S,1,S
> 3rd Floor- S,1,2,2
> Building 64 is the only Type F.
> 
> TypeG is a 2 story building.
> 1st Floor- S,1,2,2,2
> 2nd Floor- S,1,2,2,2
> Building 12 is the only Type G.


----------



## westfamilyof5

Can someone lead me to a thread about the construction starting at OKW, our reservations are in 2 weeks & id like to be prepared for what to expect. I've read main pool is closed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

westfamilyof5 said:


> Can someone lead me to a thread about the construction starting at OKW, our reservations are in 2 weeks & id like to be prepared for what to expect. I've read main pool is closed.


From the member website:


> Know Before You Go
> 
> Please pardon our pixie dust! In an ongoing effort to improve the quality of facilities and offerings, some offerings at Disney's Old Key West are being refreshed. Explore details below.
> 
> * Pool Closure in Early 2017*
> The Sandcastle Pool at Disney's Old Key West Resort will be closed for refurbishment from early January 2017 through the end of February 2017. The leisure pools located at Old Turtle Pond, South Point and Miller's Road will remain available for your enjoyment. Please check back here for updates.
> 
> * Upcoming Refurbishments *
> Additional Resort refurbishments will begin in summer 2017. While we are working on our magic, it is possible that you will see and hear construction taking place around the Resort. We will attempt to limit any work most likely to cause a noise impact to the hours of 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM. This refurbishment is expected to be completed in 2019. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


When they do renovations at OKW, they usually shut down a cluster of buildings for a period of time, so they aren't working on the building you are staying in.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Deb & Bill said:


> It's a nice leisurely 15-20 minutes.  If you want to access the master bathroom (toilet, sink and shower, but not tub), you need a villa with a door through the laundry room.  Currently those are buildings numbered higher than 29.  So South Point and Turtle Pond.  If you don't want the door through the laundry room, and you want them going through the master bedroom, you'd want Millers Road, Near Hospitality House Area (specific booking category for those) or Peninsular Road villas.



You can also just lock the door from inside the bathroom not to allow anyone in except to go through the bedroom.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Hey guys and gals!! Two weeks out from our OKW stay.  I just had a few questions for those who have been recently.  I read about one experience with the transport to the Saratoga Pool (since the main pool at OKW will be down for refurb), but I was wondering if anyone else had taken the transport and if it was worth it, too much of a hassle, lenghty?  Any experiences?  Also, I know room requests are just that, but we requested Upper Floor at online check-in and just wondering how likely it would be that we would get one?  (we are in a 1 bedroom for reference) Thanks for all the insight over the last few months.  We are so pumped...2 weeks can't go by fast enough!


----------



## Pluto80

We are staying for the first time in August. We have no car but we do have the dining plan, so will want somewhere to fill our mugs! Can someone recommend the best area to request please?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pluto80 said:


> We are staying for the first time in August. We have no car but we do have the dining plan, so will want somewhere to fill our mugs! Can someone recommend the best area to request please?


The longest walk from anywhere is maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here now and absolutely in LOVE with this resort! Our room was ready when we checked in at 11:30 and the room we are in is a perfect match to our wants/needs *
*Quiet : well the darned boats on the canal can interrupt a guy's nap on the balcony according to the hubby *
*Removed from any hustle & bustle : those pesky little birds flying around can be a tad perky first thing in the morning!*
*Comfortable space to spread out: there's nothing wrong with turning your bed into a home office is there???*
*Feels like "Florida" : well D'UH it's in the name right?*

*The staff here seems to be top notch and have all been  on point with what we consider "Disney magic" without being forced. They all seem to love their work and it really feels like being a part of a family. Thanks for all the help with picking the best place for our "sanity break"!*


----------



## DizptchrAJ

Hello everyone.  Just dropping to say hi! My family owns points here, have personally stayed twice, once in a studio and once in a one bedroom (bldg 45, a new favorite).  Love Olivias.... Goods 2 Go not so much, haha.  Take care everyone.


----------



## JennM

Hello! Our family (husband and me with our two kids ages 12 and 8) is staying at OKW for two nights in March. Obviously, we won't be at the resort for a long time, but we have never stayed there before and would love any suggestions for must-sees or must-dos while there. 

Also, I looked at the resort map and was slightly overwhelmed by the size! Any suggestions for online check-in requests? I was thinking near a bus stop, since we usually spend lots of time in the parks. 

Thanks in advance! We are looking forward to our stay.


----------



## Deb & Bill

JennM said:


> Hello! Our family (husband and me with our two kids ages 12 and 8) is staying at OKW for two nights in March. Obviously, we won't be at the resort for a long time, but we have never stayed there before and would love any suggestions for must-sees or must-dos while there.
> 
> Also, I looked at the resort map and was slightly overwhelmed by the size! Any suggestions for online check-in requests? I was thinking near a bus stop, since we usually spend lots of time in the parks.
> 
> Thanks in advance! We are looking forward to our stay.


Even from the furthest area of the resort, you are only a ten minute walk to the Hospitality House.  Olivia's has a very good menu and many times you don't need an ADR.  Your kids might be interested in the Community Hall.  You can take a boat ride to Disney Springs from OKW, too.


----------



## KyGirl

Okay I think we're crazy. We are here now in a two bedroom villa. The jacuzzi in the room has a little plaque by the hot tub that says fill water above jets and push the button. NONE of us can find the button. We called the front desk and they offered to send maintenance but I think DH was too embarrassed to admit that we are this dumb.

Any advice on where to look?!?


----------



## BobNed

KyGirl said:


> Okay I think we're crazy. We are here now in a two bedroom villa. The jacuzzi in the room has a little plaque by the hot tub that says fill water above jets and push the button. NONE of us can find the button. We called the front desk and they offered to send maintenance but I think DH was too embarrassed to admit that we are this dumb.
> 
> Any advice on where to look?!?


The button is on the top of the tub in the back corner.


----------



## KyGirl

BobNed said:


> The button is on the top of the tub in the back corner.
> View attachment 216905


I swear ours does not have this! It has the instructions, a sticker thing that says soft touch, and a metal thing that kind of sticks up but doesn't push, like a button would. It has no give to it at all. We are stumped. And feeling like idiots.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KyGirl said:


> I swear ours does not have this! It has the instructions, a sticker thing that says soft touch, and a metal thing that kind of sticks up but doesn't push, like a button would. It has no give to it at all. We are stumped. And feeling like idiots.


Yep, that's it.  It doesn't push down like any other button.  It's more like it senses pressure on it.  More like just touch it.


----------



## OKW Lover

KyGirl said:


> and a metal thing that kind of sticks up but doesn't push, like a button would. It has no give to it at all.


That's it.  You must be in the water and then just touch it to turn on the jets.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Well, I guess we haven't heard back from them so it must have worked.


----------



## KyGirl

Nope! We were just waiting until tonight to try it again. I asked the maid that brought towels this morning and she said to make sure the water was an inch over the sensor. I did like two to make sure and touched/pushed the "button" and... nothing. 

I guess it's broken. We'll call maintenance tomorrow but it's bedtime tonight. Thanks for the help though. At least if it's broken I feel like less of a dummy for not being able to figure it out!


----------



## RS Applecore

Donald - my hero said:


> *Here now and absolutely in LOVE with this resort! Our room was ready when we checked in at 11:30 and the room we are in is a perfect match to our wants/needs *
> *Quiet : well the darned boats on the canal can interrupt a guy's nap on the balcony according to the hubby *
> *Removed from any hustle & bustle : those pesky little birds flying around can be a tad perky first thing in the morning!*
> *Comfortable space to spread out: there's nothing wrong with turning your bed into a home office is there???*
> *Feels like "Florida" : well D'UH it's in the name right?*
> 
> *The staff here seems to be top notch and have all been  on point with what we consider "Disney magic" without being forced. They all seem to love their work and it really feels like being a part of a family. Thanks for all the help with picking the best place for our "sanity break"!*



Please tell me which building and room number! This sounds exactly what we're looking for


----------



## RS Applecore

So this is an OKW Lovers thread and... We stayed last week for our first time and I did not like it. I can't say it was all bad, but I don't want to stay again. And that's a problem, because we have another trip booked for this November, in a 1BR here. Help me out, if you can.

We bought Poly when it was first offered, and recently bought OKW on the resale market to get a little more bang for our buck. By all accounts, it sounded like the perfect fit for us. We have previously stayed at CBR (4x) and CSR (1x), and I looooooved CBR. I couldn't help comparing CBR to OKW, and here's where OKW loses, imo: lack of counter service, no sandy beaches with hammocks, and too close to bus routes. I was shocked to find that our "deluxe" resort has one walk-up counter with limited menu; CBR has a food court-type area with a great assortment of choices, plus a grab-and-go area. The bus route thing--well, we've stayed at different "villages" at CBR in different rooms, including close to a bus stop, and never heard the buses. We were in building 50 at OKW, which is on a turn-around, and right by the street, but it seems like all the buildings are close to the street. The bus noise disturbed us, and we were disappointed, having heard how peaceful and quiet OKW is. It honestly made getting to sleep at night difficult. 

I loved the sandy beaches at CBR, and would go in the both the morning, early before we left for the parks, and at night when we returned, take off my shoes and walk in all that cool sand and then lounge in a hammock for a bit. It was one of my favorite parts of our vacations. 

Less bus stops overall at OKW, which I know some people complain about at CBR, but which never really bothered us. We're not in much of a rush. We're not big on pools, so the main pool being down at OKW didn't faze us, plus we had the Turtle Shack pool, although it's bar closes at 4 pm every day (bummer--and we weren't the only ones showing up between 6-9 at night, looking for a drink). The Gurgling Suitcase bar is adorable, though, and while we didn't eat at Olivia's, it sounds great. The OKW lobby is lovely and relaxing and has free lemon water always available, which is nice. And yes, the walk even from where we were (furthest away from the Hospitality House, I think) was only 10 min, tops. And it's a truly lovely walk. 

So anyway, we stayed in a studio this time, which seemed more spacious than CBR but since we're two adults, no kids, it wasn't a huge bonus. We are staying in a 1BR in November, and we look forward to having the full kitchen and a bigger balcony. Aside from the fact that we won't have the little beaches, and the counter service options will not improve, can anyone help me out regarding the sound level? Is there a quieter room or building? Am I just overly attached to fond memories of CBR? 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Donald - my hero

RS Applecore said:


> Please tell me which building and room number! This sounds exactly what we're looking for


*I'll be more than happy to share the info as well as some pictures of the views once we get home --- early February!*
*The noise level has markedly increased since around 11:30 last night when our new neighbours on the other side of the door checked in *


----------



## SBMKE

Looking for a canal view for a September trip.
Wondering if there are any Grand Villas with a canal view, if not, will take a 2 bedroom and a studio.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick question from 2 very stiff necked peeps, do all the pillows at OKW suck or did we get every single one of them??? we have 7 very thin hard foam pillows that bring to mind the quote "10,000 years will give you such a crick in the neck" Would it do us any good to request new ones or are they all this bad?*


----------



## Deb & Bill

Donald - my hero said:


> *Quick question from 2 very stiff necked peeps, do all the pillows at OKW suck or did we get every single one of them??? we have 7 very thin hard foam pillows that bring to mind the quote "10,000 years will give you such a crick in the neck" Would it do us any good to request new ones or are they all this bad?*


I always bring mine from home and give Bill all of them.  He piles them up or lies on them or whatever he wants to use them for.  Basically, they are all bad.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*While we love this resort and are so happy we are staying here after the last 3 nights we have decided unless we can afford a 1 bedroom NEVER AGAIN! 2 nights ago a family arrived around 11:30 and i'd have to venture they were staying in a few units and after checking them all out decided the one bedroom joining this studio was the perfect place for the communal party. Ok, no biggie everyone's excited when they get to Disney, we can deal... until the phone starts ringing at 6:30 and you yell from the other room for someone else to answer and they don't ... phone rings a LOT until it stops! No problem they can't be that noisy every night can they? 2nd night pretty quiet and they checked out yesterday morning bright and early but it was a park day for us so no biggie.*

*Came back from the Studios around 11 last night (now that was COOL, last family in the park and they sent 3 buses to get us to our different resorts! late night ADR at Sci-Fi and a problem with cashing out the cheques) to discover a new family with a young child who has a very croupy cough checked in. I'm thinking the kid also wears lead lined shoes and brought some bowling pins and balls to play with! The kid never stopped coughing (poor family!) and they took turns trying to entertain him so the rest of the family could sleep (and yes i KNOW that's exactly what they said... urgh) We're going to be heading home more tired than when we got here if they are that noisy the rest of the week. *

*The concept of a studio attached to a one bedroom is great if you have BOTH rooms but if you're in the studio on one side of a very thin door when a noisy family is on the other side not so much. We won't be saying anything to anyone here because it's not our place to tell someone else how to enjoy themselves while on holiday in a room they are paying for, not our job to be the noise police over what is just basic day-to-day sounds from a young family. Just a head's up to others who are choosing this resort using the same criteria we did :quiet, removed from the parks & other resorts, serene, lack of amenities that would draw people who aren't staying here ... if you are staying in a studio, the walls & adjoining door are VERY THIN and the lack of floor coverings in the main room allow every sound to echo.*


----------



## Nanajo1

When we had an attached studio we put towels between the adjoining doors. It muffled some of the noise.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nanajo1 said:


> When we had an attached studio we put towels between the adjoining doors. It muffled some of the noise.





Donald - my hero said:


> *While we love this resort and are so happy we are staying here after the last 3 nights we have decided unless we can afford a 1 bedroom NEVER AGAIN! 2 nights ago a family arrived around 11:30 and i'd have to venture they were staying in a few units and after checking them all out decided the one bedroom joining this studio was the perfect place for the communal party. Ok, no biggie everyone's excited when they get to Disney, we can deal... until the phone starts ringing at 6:30 and you yell from the other room for someone else to answer and they don't ... phone rings a LOT until it stops! No problem they can't be that noisy every night can they? 2nd night pretty quiet and they checked out yesterday morning bright and early but it was a park day for us so no biggie.*
> 
> *Came back from the Studios around 11 last night (now that was COOL, last family in the park and they sent 3 buses to get us to our different resorts! late night ADR at Sci-Fi and a problem with cashing out the cheques) to discover a new family with a young child who has a very croupy cough checked in. I'm thinking the kid also wears lead lined shoes and brought some bowling pins and balls to play with! The kid never stopped coughing (poor family!) and they took turns trying to entertain him so the rest of the family could sleep (and yes i KNOW that's exactly what they said... urgh) We're going to be heading home more tired than when we got here if they are that noisy the rest of the week. *
> 
> *The concept of a studio attached to a one bedroom is great if you have BOTH rooms but if you're in the studio on one side of a very thin door when a noisy family is on the other side not so much. We won't be saying anything to anyone here because it's not our place to tell someone else how to enjoy themselves while on holiday in a room they are paying for, not our job to be the noise police over what is just basic day-to-day sounds from a young family. Just a head's up to others who are choosing this resort using the same criteria we did :quiet, removed from the parks & other resorts, serene, lack of amenities that would draw people who aren't staying here ... if you are staying in a studio, the walls & adjoining door are VERY THIN and the lack of floor coverings in the main room allow every sound to echo.*



I was going to say something similar.  Open the door on your side and put a pillow in the space between the two doors. It should fill up the gap at the bottom of the door.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Donald - my hero said:


> *While we love this resort and are so happy we are staying here after the last 3 nights we have decided unless we can afford a 1 bedroom NEVER AGAIN! 2 nights ago a family arrived around 11:30 and i'd have to venture they were staying in a few units and after checking them all out decided the one bedroom joining this studio was the perfect place for the communal party. Ok, no biggie everyone's excited when they get to Disney, we can deal... until the phone starts ringing at 6:30 and you yell from the other room for someone else to answer and they don't ... phone rings a LOT until it stops! No problem they can't be that noisy every night can they? 2nd night pretty quiet and they checked out yesterday morning bright and early but it was a park day for us so no biggie.*
> 
> *Came back from the Studios around 11 last night (now that was COOL, last family in the park and they sent 3 buses to get us to our different resorts! late night ADR at Sci-Fi and a problem with cashing out the cheques) to discover a new family with a young child who has a very croupy cough checked in. I'm thinking the kid also wears lead lined shoes and brought some bowling pins and balls to play with! The kid never stopped coughing (poor family!) and they took turns trying to entertain him so the rest of the family could sleep (and yes i KNOW that's exactly what they said... urgh) We're going to be heading home more tired than when we got here if they are that noisy the rest of the week. *
> 
> *The concept of a studio attached to a one bedroom is great if you have BOTH rooms but if you're in the studio on one side of a very thin door when a noisy family is on the other side not so much. We won't be saying anything to anyone here because it's not our place to tell someone else how to enjoy themselves while on holiday in a room they are paying for, not our job to be the noise police over what is just basic day-to-day sounds from a young family. Just a head's up to others who are choosing this resort using the same criteria we did :quiet, removed from the parks & other resorts, serene, lack of amenities that would draw people who aren't staying here ... if you are staying in a studio, the walls & adjoining door are VERY THIN and the lack of floor coverings in the main room allow every sound to echo.*



Such a disappointment!  That can happen at any resort though - some people just don't think that they are next door to other people.  I now always travel everywhere with ear plugs.  Lots of people use white noise machines. 

I like the idea of the pillow in between the doors.  I've done the towels before but will try the pillow next time there's an issue anywhere.


----------



## toolmanjan

Nanajo1 said:


> When we had an attached studio we put towels between the adjoining doors. It muffled some of the noise.



The only time we had a noise complaint was with a 1BR with a Studio lock-off.  You could hear every word that was said in the studio when you were in the living room of the 1R.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Just returned from a great 4 night stay, I'm too tired to look back through the last few pages, so please forgive me if this has been covered--
During the pool refurb, they are providing transportation to SSR.  I found it a little confusing, so for anyone there during the refurb-
The transportation is NOT the internal resort shuttle.  It is a white Disney van, the driver is generally by the bell station in a white polo shirt.  They said the van departs every 20 min, but when we found the driver, he just took us right over.  It's pretty convenient, but not well explained on check in, I got the info from the concierge.  (I can't comment on returning to OKW, as th rest of our group arrived later with a car.


----------



## SGMCO

Where can you refill your Mug? Is there soda, Coffee and Hot Chocolate at refill stations? thanks


----------



## BobNed

SGMCO said:


> Where can you refill your Mug? Is there soda, Coffee and Hot Chocolate at refill stations? thanks


There are refill stations at Good's Food To Go and at the Turtle Pond pool (limited hours at the pool).  They have the same beverages at Good's as all other refill stations.  Not sure if Turtle Pond has hot beverages - they aren't showing on the menu here:  http://allears.net/dining/menu/turtle-shack/all-day


----------



## Dawn68PA

I haven't been on the boards for a while but I have to say we just love owning here!  We took my daughter and her husband with us in September and couldn't wait to show them this resort.  We did a no park trip and it was perfection!  Lots to do with all of the amenities!  We played shuffleboard, fooseball, swimming, ping pong and had so much fun.  They had never stayed at OKW and loved it!  I have no doubt that OKW also has the largest movie selection.

We have stayed here twice now and never hear any noise.  Always quiet.  We were off Turtle Pond Rd once overlooking the golf course and on Millers right by the pool.  We enjoyed both locations.


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Hey all!! Just got back (kind of) from our OKW stay 1/27-2/3.  It was a wonderful stay,  and I had so much help and insight from this thread I thought I would leave a little for anyone else. (Hopefully this is the right place to do it)  We stayed in a one bedroom at the very end of Millers Rd. (building 22).  Initially I was very disappointed.  While I know requests are just that, at online check-in I had requested Peninsular Road,upper floor and it was kind of like they gave me the opposite of that. End of Millers Rd. bottom floor.  But my ever positive husband said let's just check out the room (2214) and it was actually great! The view of the golf course was wonderful, and the bottom floor ended up being a blessing in disguise with our toddler and the stroller after a long day at the parks.  The people above us were great, no loud stomps, we only heard them a few times our entire stay. Basically my point is, don't worry about not getting your request,  our stay was magical anyways.  It seemed like each area had it's own best qualities. 

I had read that the noise from Bonnet Creek Pkwy would be loud.  The noise was not an issue at all for us at all. It was actually pretty quiet. It was bout a 7-10 minute walk to the Hospitality house for us. The buses surpassed all my expectations.  I was prepared to wait a while for buses based on what I had read, but we hardly ever waited more than 5 minutes for a bus. And only one time was the bus crowded.  I will say that being at one of the last stops in the resort is a little rough coming home in the evening from the parks (makes the ride a little longer), but really just a minor inconvenience.  I didn't notice the internal bus shuttles until our second to last day. 

While a little dated, the villa was wonderful. Great space, comfortable,and quiet. One of the doors on our TV stand was broken upon arrival, and there was a red stain on the bathroom floor.  We just called the front desk, let them know, and while we were out they fixed it.  Can't comment on mousekeeping.  They left plenty of towels when we arrived so we just put our do not disturb sign on the door and took our own trash every other day or so since it was right outside our door.  

Olivia's was delicious (We only had dinner).  I would say my only downside, was the lack of options for CS  (I enjoy a foodcourt).  Having a two year old who goes to bed around 8:30 (on vacation), we would usually get back to our resort around 7/7:30 or earlier.  It would be nice to get different options to enjoy in our room for dinner.  Once again it was just a minor detail.  We scheduled our TS early in the park, or made sure to grab some CS wherever we were. We did have the cheeseburger and fries from Goods to Go and they were fresh and tasty! Also upon recommendations from this board I tried the Turtle Krawl at gurgling suitcase,  SOOOO GOOD!! 

The main pool and playground area being closed was a little bit of a bummer, since it was such a good walking distance from our room.  But it was really cold the first half of our trip and we really would have only been able to check it out a day or two.  I hope to come back in the future once its all done and check it out.  It looked like a lot of fun.  We did go to the Turtle Pond playground one day, and the pool was packed and they were doing poolside activities that looked like a lot of fun.  

Synopsis: We loved our room and the resort.  While I would like to check out other resorts, I wouldn't mind coming back here.  Excellent stay!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*   Slowly getting back into some semblance of routine again after our almost 3-week long stay at OKW. here's the great, the good, the not so wonderful and the OMG what sort of fresh heck did we wake up in??*
*Our room location  was wonderful, peaceful, quiet in respect to external noises -- rarely heard buses unless we were on the balcony or leaving the room, the boat to DS woke us some mornings but we never noticed it other than for my hubby to announce "BOAT" whenever he saw it float by *
*Room #4520 here's a couple of view shots (i have yet to figure out how to get pictures show up in the correct spot!!)*
*The meals we at Olivia's were all wonderful and they handled my dietary restrictions with ease and after the first meal knew us and had the chef at our table within minutes. Only had issue with one server who seemed more interested in larger groups to the point of forgetting the cream for hubby's coffee until the cup he poured (all over the table) AND the entire press pot had gone cold but that can happen anywhere and it was resolved once someone finally remembered we'd been seated in the room off to the side. Loved the one dinner when our kids joined us and they were on the dining plan -- server divided the bill so that they "paid" for the more $$ meals and we had the cheaper ones, nice touch.*

*Not once did we have issue with the transportation, never waited more than 10 minutes either going to a park or coming back. Once we realized that buses going to a park would take 20 minutes to leave the resort (South Point stop) and the bus back from DS took 20 minutes to get to our stop we simply adjusted our trip and took the DS OUT of the resort and park buses BACK (we didn't do many park days -- lots of resort hopping so we would just use a DS bus as a transfer on the way there and any open park on the way back) We found it quicker to get off the DS bus at the HH and walk back to our room. Took the boat a LOT, even though it took longer than bus, it fit our relaxed pace better *

*Our weather was spectacular, we went from days so hot i constantly complained to a few days so cold hubby whined and pouted (keeping the house a happy medium is hard  ) Only had one day of rain, it was torrential mind you and we found out when we got back to our room that we were under a tornado watch --  Not OKW related but nice none-the-less*

*The Pro-Bowl actually DID influence the crowd level around the entire resort, making DS a mad house at times and obviously caught the staffing at the parks off guard --- one day at MK there was one lone CM manning the Dole whip stand and the line was easily 20 deep. There were some tour groups from Brazil but they only bothered us at DS in the evenings, not unexpected when there are a lot of teens faces with an array of stores they don't normally see, they were easy to avoid.*

*I touched on the noise level we experienced the 2nd half of our stay and while we realize this is possible at ANY resort anywhere in the world by the end of the 3rd week it was truly unacceptable. We understand the general excited sounds generated by a young family and one with a small child who has a croupy cough -- been there, done that, have several t-shirts, so we just dealt with that by leaving the tv on the "park hours" channel very low so as to drown out the sound during the daytime hours (did NOT do this overnight for fear we might disturb them!) However, when the rest of their family eventually joined them in other rooms in the building and they chose THAT room as command central we were pushed to the end of our ropes.  It got bad enough that when we checked out and in again for our final night we mentioned they might want to keep the studio empty if at all possible until that family checked out and asked if we would be able to call anyone if the noise was excessive that night, response was not sympathetic "oh well i see they're checking out soon so they won't bother anyone." Uhm and tonight? "i guess you could call if you feel the need" 6:30 the following morning their alarm went off to prepare for the 7 am birthday party that included easily 10 adults and a gaggle of young children. Party was in full swing until they left for who knows where at 9:45 -- we called the front desk at 7:30 and either no-one came or they did NOT care because the noise never stopped. When we checked out the on duty manager took one look at us when we wandered into the lobby and quickly pulled us aside to ask what was wrong .. ended up letting us use a room until 1:30 so i could nap.*

*Again i know the noise complaints are NOT specific to OKW and could happen anywhere, but it was excessive and other than the final reaction of the manager, we felt that none of the staff cared about how it was impacting OUR stay. We did not want nor expect any compensation, we made it clear to everyone we spoke to that we were staying on points and knew that meant it is a different type of stay without the safety net of a reservation thru Disney but it was clear that the other guests were either cash guests or were paying for daily housekeeping and we wondered if they were treated differently because of that? All we really wanted was some suggestions of how to deal with the noise or to perhaps ask them to tone down the noise?*

*Thanks for all the help leading up to this stay and for the suggestions when i reached out about the noise level -- the stuffing of the doors helped some until they began opening and closing said door ... We loved the resort but sadly will need some serious thought about staying there again  Sorry for the length of this post *


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Donald - my hero said:


> *View attachment 219181 View attachment 219182 View attachment 219183 Slowly getting back into some semblance of routine again after our almost 3-week long stay at OKW. here's the great, the good, the not so wonderful and the OMG what sort of fresh heck did we wake up in??*
> *Our room location  was wonderful, peaceful, quiet in respect to external noises -- rarely heard buses unless we were on the balcony or leaving the room, the boat to DS woke us some mornings but we never noticed it other than for my hubby to announce "BOAT" whenever he saw it float by *
> *Room #4520 here's a couple of view shots (i have yet to figure out how to get pictures show up in the correct spot!!)*
> *The meals we at Olivia's were all wonderful and they handled my dietary restrictions with ease and after the first meal knew us and had the chef at our table within minutes. Only had issue with one server who seemed more interested in larger groups to the point of forgetting the cream for hubby's coffee until the cup he poured (all over the table) AND the entire press pot had gone cold but that can happen anywhere and it was resolved once someone finally remembered we'd been seated in the room off to the side. Loved the one dinner when our kids joined us and they were on the dining plan -- server divided the bill so that they "paid" for the more $$ meals and we had the cheaper ones, nice touch.*
> 
> *Not once did we have issue with the transportation, never waited more than 10 minutes either going to a park or coming back. Once we realized that buses going to a park would take 20 minutes to leave the resort (South Point stop) and the bus back from DS took 20 minutes to get to our stop we simply adjusted our trip and took the DS OUT of the resort and park buses BACK (we didn't do many park days -- lots of resort hopping so we would just use a park bus as a transfer on the way there and DS on the way back) We found it quicker to get off the DS bus at the HH and walk back to our room. Took the boat a LOT, even though it took longer than bus, it fit our relaxed pace better *
> 
> *Our weather was spectacular, we went from days so hot i constantly complained to a few days so cold hubby whined and pouted (keeping the house a happy medium is hard  ) Only had one day of rain, it was torrential mind you and we found out when we got back to our room that we were under a tornado watch --  Not OKW related but nice none-the-less*
> 
> *The Pro-Bowl actually DID influence the crowd level around the entire resort, making DS a mad house at times and obviously caught the staffing at the parks off guard --- one day at MK there was one lone CM manning the Dole whip stand and the line was easily 20 deep. There were some tour groups from Brazil but they only bothered us at DS in the evenings, not unexpected when there are a lot of teens faces with an array of stores they don't normally see, they were easy to avoid.*
> 
> *I touched on the noise level we experienced the 2nd half of our stay and while we realize this is possible at ANY resort anywhere in the world by the end of the 3rd week it was truly unacceptable. We understand the general excited sounds generated by a young family and one with a small child who has a croupy cough -- been there, done that, have several t-shirts, so we just dealt with that by leaving the tv on the "park hours" channel very low so as to drown out the sound during the daytime hours (did NOT do this overnight for fear we might disturb them!) However, when the rest of their family eventually joined them in other rooms in the building and they chose THAT room as command central we were pushed to the end of our ropes.  It got bad enough that when we checked out and in again for our final night we mentioned they might want to keep the studio empty if at all possible until that family checked out and asked if we would be able to call anyone if the noise was excessive that night, response was not sympathetic "oh well i see they're checking out soon so they won't bother anyone." Uhm and tonight? "i guess you could call if you feel the need" 6:30 the following morning their alarm went off to prepare for the 7 am birthday party that included easily 10 adults and a gaggle of young children. Party was in full swing until they left for who knows where at 9:45 -- we called the front desk at 7:30 and either no-one came or they did NOT care because the noise never stopped. When we checked out the on duty manager took one look at us when we wandered into the lobby and quickly pulled us aside to ask what was wrong .. ended up letting us use a room until 1:30 so i could nap.*
> 
> *Again i know the noise complaints are NOT specific to OKW and could happen anywhere, but it was excessive and other than the final reaction of the manager, we felt that none of the staff cared about how it was impacting OUR stay. We did not want nor expect any compensation, we made it clear to everyone we spoke to that we were staying on points and knew that meant it is a different type of stay without the safety net of a reservation thru Disney but it was clear that the other guests were either cash guests or were paying for daily housekeeping and we wondered if they were treated differently because of that? All we really wanted was some suggestions of how to deal with the noise or to perhaps ask them to tone down the noise?*
> 
> *Thanks for all the help leading up to this stay and for the suggestions when i reached out about the noise level -- the stuffing of the doors helped some until they began opening and closing said door ... We loved the resort but sadly will need some serious thought about staying there again  Sorry for the length of this post *



First off, Love the pictures!! Your location was the exact location we were hoping for, for our trip.(Which overlapped with yours I think)  But we were way off on Millers Rd. Haha! Amazing view of the canal though.  My toddler would have loved seeing the boat go by everyday! I'm so sorry your experience was a little bit of a letdown.  While I agree, it's nobody's right to dictate how people enjoy themselves on vacation, I would hope people would be a little more courteous to those around them. You are much nicer than I am. I would have called after a couple days.  If there is any place you need your sleep...it's Disney! haha  I come from a very loud Italian family, but we know when to zip it! Hopefully they just didn't realize they were being so loud.  

I agree with you about Disney Springs being a madhouse.  We took the boat on our first day Friday the 27th and it was hard to walk near world of Disney with the stroller.  Once we got by Deluxe Burger and some of the shopping it cleared up.  Saturday at Magic Kingdom it seemed busier, but not nearly as busy as I've seen in the summer time. Other than that I felt the parks were really manageable.  Maybe the week before with all the activities made it busier?

Thanks so much for sharing your experience.  Hopefully you get to go back and experience the resort without the loud neighbors! 

PS. totally agree with your previous post about the pillows.  I woke up with neck pain two days in a row!! Next time, if we stay there, I will fly with mine or ship some. lol


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Hi

It will be our first stay in Old Key West in October and we are very much looking forward to it.
Looking at the resort map it appears that quite a few of the buildings are close to Buena Vista Drive and the Bonnet Creek Parkway. Do you hear any traffic noise when you are on your balcony if you are in any of these buildings?

Many thanks

Kev


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

Kevin Stringer said:


> Hi
> 
> It will be our first stay in Old Key West in October and we are very much looking forward to it.
> Looking at the resort map it appears that quite a few of the buildings are close to Buena Vista Drive and the Bonnet Creek Parkway. Do you hear any traffic noise when you are on your balcony if you are in any of these buildings?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Kev



Hi there! We stayed in a one bedroom in building 22 off Millers Road a little over week ago.  The front of our building faced towards Bonnet Creek Pkwy, I was so worried about the sound, but it was never an issue.  Our balcony faced the golf course and it was quiet the entire week. I can't speak for any rooms that face the road, but we never had a problem with street noise.


----------



## Dawn68PA

Kevin Stringer said:


> Hi
> 
> It will be our first stay in Old Key West in October and we are very much looking forward to it.
> Looking at the resort map it appears that quite a few of the buildings are close to Buena Vista Drive and the Bonnet Creek Parkway. Do you hear any traffic noise when you are on your balcony if you are in any of these buildings?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Kev



We stayed off Turtle Pond and faced the highway.  Never heard a thing - except a car accident one night.  Not a good sound.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

Melissa<3Disney said:


> Hi there! We stayed in a one bedroom in building 22 off Millers Road a little over week ago.  The front of our building faced towards Bonnet Creek Pkwy, I was so worried about the sound, but it was never an issue.  Our balcony faced the golf course and it was quiet the entire week. I can't speak for any rooms that face the road, but we never had a problem with street noise.





Dawn68PA said:


> We stayed off Turtle Pond and faced the highway.  Never heard a thing - except a car accident one night.  Not a good sound.



Thanks very much for your help. That's put my mind at rest.

Kev


----------



## BEASLYBOO

RS Applecore said:


> So this is an OKW Lovers thread and... We stayed last week for our first time and I did not like it. I can't say it was all bad, but I don't want to stay again.
> 
> I couldn't help comparing CBR to OKW, and here's where OKW loses, imo: lack of counter service, no sandy beaches with hammocks, and too close to bus routes. I was shocked to find that our "deluxe" resort has one walk-up counter with limited menu; CBR has a food court-type area with a great assortment of choices, plus a grab-and-go area.
> 
> The bus noise disturbed us, and we were disappointed, having heard how peaceful and quiet OKW is. It honestly made getting to sleep at night difficult.
> 
> I loved the sandy beaches at CBR, and would go in the both the morning, early before we left for the parks, and at night when we returned, take off my shoes and walk in all that cool sand and then lounge in a hammock for a bit. It was one of my favorite parts of our vacations.
> 
> Am I just overly attached to fond memories of CBR?
> 
> Thanks, guys.


That's why it's important to buy where you like to stay and to do your research. Buying for the bang in your buck does you no good if the resort does not offer what's truly important to you.  OKW was the 1st DVC resort, largest living footprint (which I love) before they realized making them smaller would multiply profits. True to the timeshare theme, it does not have the "now" popular food court for the simple reason, fully equipped kitchens. Personally, I don't frequent food courts, I love to cook and chill/grill by the quiet pools at OKW. But as the years went on, many people said, hey don't care about fully appointed
Kitchen, not cooking while on vacation, thus the food court was born and intergrated in those resorts that have inn's or hotels attached. Example, AKV/Jambo house, food court, Kidani, none. With that said is there hope to renew your faith in OKW, I think so, the one and 2 bedrooms are lovely. I prefer the Turtle Pond area for the quiet and the views. OKW is my home resort and one of my top favorites, though it may never be yours, I think there's hope. If not, sell and buy where you prefer to spend your time. Good luck!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Kevin Stringer said:


> Hi
> 
> It will be our first stay in Old Key West in October and we are very much looking forward to it.
> Looking at the resort map it appears that quite a few of the buildings are close to Buena Vista Drive and the Bonnet Creek Parkway. Do you hear any traffic noise when you are on your balcony if you are in any of these buildings?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Kev


*I can't let your question sit here and not share my experience and have a clear conscience. After our unique experience with excessive noise from our neighbours, the manager gave us a room for a few hours so i could get some sleep, in building 50 and yes, there was no escaping the traffic noise. It was constant and hubby sat on the patio to read and commented that he wouldn't have wanted to spend our trip there. The rooms down that end of the resort are actually quite close to the roads and they are getting considerably bigger and more traveled. The resort will run at capacity and by luck of the draw, someone will get those rooms, and with the upcoming renovations that will put buildings out of commission, it will be even more likely. *


----------



## darrenf67

We have a studio booked for December - any suggestions on the best location/room number I could request?
Thanks


----------



## darrenf67

Try again  
We have a studio booked for December - any suggestions on the best location/room number I could request?
Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

darrenf67 said:


> Try again
> We have a studio booked for December - any suggestions on the best location/room number I could request?
> Thanks


Kind of a broad question.  Do you have HH area booked or not?  Do you need a lower floor or do you want an upper floor?  Most studios are located on the ends of the building.  Take a look at one of the maps of OKW and see what tickles your fancy.  Renovations will have started by then so there is no way to figure out what will have been completed.  Basically, a studio is a studio.  Some of the first floor might have the AC units for the building close by (so not so much as noisy, but not as scenic).  There are lots near the various pools.


----------



## SGMCO

I looked at the map and cannot find the Boat shuttle that goes to Disney Springs, is it near the HH? 

also,
I rented points, am I able to make a request on my preference of location, do I do that on my Disney Experience 60 days out?

Thanks so much for any help


----------



## OKW Lover

SGMCO said:


> I looked at the map and cannot find the Boat shuttle that goes to Disney Springs, is it near the HH?
> 
> also,
> I rented points, am I able to make a request on my preference of location, do I do that on my Disney Experience 60 days out?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help


The boat docks right next to the HH.  Booking on points (including rented points) requires reserving a specific location.  If you need to be near HH, the owner has to reserve a HH category at the time of booking.


----------



## SGMCO

So unless the Owner requested a certain location when they booked my Reservation there is no way to add a request after booking? thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

Correct.  At OKW the HH area is a specific booking category which must be available when booked.


----------



## BobNed

SGMCO said:


> So unless the Owner requested a certain location when they booked my Reservation there is no way to add a request after booking? thanks


The only book category is "Near Hospitality House" which must be reserved; it is not a request.  You most certainly can request a villa location in any other area of the resort.  It's easy to get around OKW despite the size of the resort.  The furthest building out is only about 10-12 minutes walking to HH.  And you can always jump on any park bus.  They all stop at HH last on the way out of the resort.  If you are at HH and want to go back to your villa, walk over to Peninsular Road and hop the bus.  

You can have the member who made your reservation note any requests you have.  Or, you can use online check-in and make your requests, but that's not always a good option for DVC resorts.


----------



## NYEmomma

Hello! Our very first stay at OKW is this November. We're used to staying in mod resorts and frequent the food courts most mornings for breakfast. I know there's not a food court at OKW, but how does Goods to Go compare in selection - particularly for breakfast? Olivia's looks delicious but I'd rather not use a TS credit just for breakfast or take the time to have a sit down meal first thing in the morning (we're planning on visiting for dinner). DH absolutely MUST have his Mickey waffles though. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## BobNed

NYEmomma said:


> Hello! Our very first stay at OKW is this November. We're used to staying in mod resorts and frequent the food courts most mornings for breakfast. I know there's not a food court at OKW, but how does Goods to Go compare in selection - particularly for breakfast? Olivia's looks delicious but I'd rather not use a TS credit just for breakfast or take the time to have a sit down meal first thing in the morning (we're planning on visiting for dinner). DH absolutely MUST have his Mickey waffles though. Lol. Thanks!


You won't find Mickey Waffles at Good's (but Olivia's has them).  Good's is nothing like a food court.  It's a poolside snack bar.  When they build OKW they assumed most members staying there would eat in their villa, so quick service dining wasn't considered.  Here's the Good's breakfast menu.  Pretty limited.


> *Good's Food to Go Breakfast Menu*
> 
> *Snacks*
> ·        Assorted Fruit Cup $5.19
> *Entrees*
> ·        Bahla Bagel Sandwich - served with smoked ham, cheddar and eggs $6.49
> ·        Harry's Hearty Breakfast Bowl - served with scrambled eggs, poblano peppers, O'Brien potatoes topped with a biscuit and gravy $7.49
> ·        Olivia's Bread Pudding - a mixture of pastries combined with a special home-made custard, served with Olivia's rum sauce and your choice of sausage or bacon $7.99
> ·        Breakfast Platter - Egg, Bacon, Biscuit, and Potatoes $6.79
> *Side Dishes*
> ·        Biscuits and Gravy $3.79
> ·        Oatmeal $3.49
> ·        Orange or Banana $1.99
> *For Children Ages 3-9*
> ·        Power Pack - Includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $5.49 Mickey Check Item
> ·        French Toast Sticks - Includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $4.99
> ·        Breakfast Platter - Egg, Bacon, and Apple Sauce, includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $4.99
> ·        Cereal with Milk - Includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $4.99
> *Bakery*
> ·        Assorted Pastries $3.59
> *Beverages*
> ·        Assorted Fountain Beverages - Coke, diet Coke, Coke Zero, Sprite, Root Beer, Orange, Powerade, Lemonade, Iced Tea $3.29
> ·        Bottled Water $3.00
> ·        Coffee - regular or decaf $2.79
> ·        Hot Tea or Hot Cocoa $2.79
> ·        Orange Juice $4.29
> ·        Apple Juice $2.69
> ·        Milk - Lowfat, Chocolate, or Whole $2.69
> ·        Monster Energy Drink $4.79
> ·        Cappuccino or Latte $3.79
> ·        Espresso $2.49


----------



## Melissa<3Disney

NYEmomma said:


> Hello! Our very first stay at OKW is this November. We're used to staying in mod resorts and frequent the food courts most mornings for breakfast. I know there's not a food court at OKW, but how does Goods to Go compare in selection - particularly for breakfast? Olivia's looks delicious but I'd rather not use a TS credit just for breakfast or take the time to have a sit down meal first thing in the morning (we're planning on visiting for dinner). DH absolutely MUST have his Mickey waffles though. Lol. Thanks!



Stayed end of jan/early feb. As previous poster mentioned not a ton of breakfast options at Goods to Go, but something we LOVED was using a snack credit for biscuits and gravy.  They are a good size and filling.  We would get coffee in our mugs, get a couple of plates, sit at one of the outdoor tables, and catch a bus from the HH to our destination once we were done.


----------



## maryb828

Hi!  Going in May 2BR (so excited, taking my parents for their first Disney trip) and could not find this information - what is the bus stop order for going to the park and returning?  Do the buses regularly fill up, AKA if we are near the last pick-up bus stop going to the park can I still get my parents a seat?  Thanks so much!


----------



## BobNed

maryb828 said:


> Hi!  Going in May 2BR (so excited, taking my parents for their first Disney trip) and could not find this information - what is the bus stop order for going to the park and returning?  Do the buses regularly fill up, AKA if we are near the last pick-up bus stop going to the park can I still get my parents a seat?  Thanks so much!


Go take a look at the very first message in this thread... where you will find your answer!


> There are 5 Disney bus stops throughout OKW. The busses usually make the stops in this order:
> 
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)


----------



## maryb828

BobNed said:


> Go take a look at the very first message in this thread... where you will find your answer!


Oops, sorry, must have read too quickly and missed it.  Thank you!


----------



## BobNed

maryb828 said:


> Oops, sorry, must have read too quickly and missed it.  Thank you!


As for the rest of your question, buses going to the parks seldom fill up except maybe first thing in the morning or during peak times of the year.  Mid-day trip - hardly ever.  Coming back from the parks at closing time, yes, almost always you will find full buses and you may have to wait for one bus to fill and another to arrive.  Or you may have to stand.  To avoid all that, simply leave a little earlier or wait a little longer and you'll be fine.


----------



## kayteekt

I also have a question about the busses. We have a std 2bdrm. I was going to request (i realize it's just a request) a non hh room, but still relatively close to hh, buildings in the 60s...something like that. However, just found this thread and order of the buses. My mom will have an ECV. I'm worried buses will be full/ecv space taken (esp early morning) by the last stops. OKW size already seems overwhelming to me, I'm wondering if this is going to be a logistical nightmare  Any thoughts or maybe i should request a room in another clump of bldgs? Also with bldgs not having elevators will be willing to work with us for a ground floor or one of the bldgs with elevators?


----------



## kayteekt

kayteekt said:


> I also have a question about the busses. We have a std 2bdrm. I was going to request (i realize it's just a request) a non hh room, but still relatively close to hh, buildings in the 60s...something like that. However, just found this thread and order of the buses. My mom will have an ECV. I'm worried buses will be full/ecv space taken (esp early morning) by the last stops. OKW size already seems overwhelming to me, I'm wondering if this is going to be a logistical nightmare  Any thoughts or maybe i should request a room in another clump of bldgs? Also with bldgs not having elevators will be willing to work with us for a ground floor or one of the bldgs with elevators?



I should add, I'm trying to stay within reasonable (i consider reasonable 5 min or so, lol) walking distance to main pool and boat to DS. We will be there over spring break and I expect there will be daily afternoon pool breaks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kayteekt said:


> I also have a question about the busses. We have a std 2bdrm. I was going to request (i realize it's just a request) a non hh room, but still relatively close to hh, buildings in the 60s...something like that. However, just found this thread and order of the buses. My mom will have an ECV. I'm worried buses will be full/ecv space taken (esp early morning) by the last stops. OKW size already seems overwhelming to me, I'm wondering if this is going to be a logistical nightmare  Any thoughts or maybe i should request a room in another clump of bldgs? Also with bldgs not having elevators will be willing to work with us for a ground floor or one of the bldgs with elevators?


We were just in Bldg 63 last fall and I had a scooter (at the last minute).  We were on the first floor so it wasn't any problem there.  I'd ride it over to the HH bus stop and got on every time.  There was one time when there were two other scooters waiting when I got there, but there was already a scooter on the bus, so the other two (who were traveling together) told me to get on the bus.  There was another bus almost right behind with space for the other two scooters.  And if I remember correctly, that was a bus taking DVC members to AK for the evening AK party.  So lots of people heading that way.


----------



## Chuck S

Another convenient option for the busses, if staying in the 60s buildings, is to walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop.  It is usually the first stop on the route and there shouldn't any problem loading an EVC unless others are already waiting ahead of you.


----------



## kayteekt

Chuck S said:


> Another convenient option for the busses, if staying in the 60s buildings, is to walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop.  It is usually the first stop on the route and there shouldn't any problem loading an EVC unless others are already waiting ahead of you.



Perfect, thanks for that idea!


----------



## kayteekt

Deb & Bill said:


> We were just in Bldg 63 last fall and I had a scooter (at the last minute).  We were on the first floor so it wasn't any problem there.  I'd ride it over to the HH bus stop and got on every time.  There was one time when there were two other scooters waiting when I got there, but there was already a scooter on the bus, so the other two (who were traveling together) told me to get on the bus.  There was another bus almost right behind with space for the other two scooters.  And if I remember correctly, that was a bus taking DVC members to AK for the evening AK party.  So lots of people heading that way.



Thank you, good to know!


----------



## toolmanjan

When we were there December the order for bus stops was (theme parks):

Peninsular Road
Turtle Pond
South
Miller
HH

For DS it ran in reverse order(not sure about the water park order)

Peninsular road buildings north of Turtle Pond Rd would be my location of choice.  Quick access to bussings and the HH


----------



## Chuck S

toolmanjan said:


> When we were there December the order for bus stops was (theme parks):
> 
> Peninsular Road
> Turtle Pond
> South
> Miller
> HH



Were they running that route for a particular reason?  Traditionally it has been
Peninsular Rd
South Point
Turtle Pond
Miller's Rd
Hospitality House,

So the buses did not have to negotiate that tight right turn onto Turtle Pond, they usually go to South Point, then make a left onto Turtle Pond.


----------



## toolmanjan

Chuck S said:


> Were they running that route for a particular reason?  Traditionally it has been
> Peninsular Rd
> South Point
> Turtle Pond
> Miller's Rd
> Hospitality House,
> 
> So the buses did not have to negotiate that tight right turn onto Turtle Pond, they usually go to South Point, then make a left onto Turtle Pond.



sorry you are right

Now that I'm thinking about it.  The DS route was HH, Millers, Peninsular, South & Turtle
Not exactly reverse


----------



## BethanyF

we check in next Saturday!!  A couple quick, easy questions:

-We are in a 2br, HH and I'm hoping for buildings 11-13.  Am I right that the other HH rooms are across the canal from the pool area?  I assume there is parking at the buildings?
-What is the current coffee maker style in the rooms?
-Is there a teakettle in the room or available to request?

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

BethanyF said:


> we check in next Saturday!!  A couple quick, easy questions:
> 
> -We are in a 2br, HH and I'm hoping for buildings 11-13.  Am I right that the other HH rooms are across the canal from the pool area?  I assume there is parking at the buildings?
> -What is the current coffee maker style in the rooms?
> -Is there a teakettle in the room or available to request?
> 
> Thanks!


Near HH area includes Bldg 11-14 (right across the parking lot from the HH) and 23-26 (right across the bridge from the HH).  Both have parking spaces.   Current coffee maker is a Mr Coffee style 10-12 cup with flat bottom basket style filters (you'll need to provide those if you drink more coffee than the 1-2 packets they leave each service day).   I don't remember a teakettle, but I think you can request one.


----------



## BethanyF

Thanks so much - wanted to be sure I didn't need to buy different filters than what I have at home.   



Deb & Bill said:


> Near HH area includes Bldg 11-14 (right across the parking lot from the HH) and 23-26 (right across the bridge from the HH). Both have parking spaces. Current coffee maker is a Mr Coffee style 10-12 cup with flat bottom basket style filters (you'll need to provide those if you drink more coffee than the 1-2 packets they leave each service day). I don't remember a teakettle, but I think you can request one.


----------



## ErinInCT

Booked a 2br June 19 - 23 which I am assuming is considered busy season since all schools should be out. I've only been to WDW during slow season so I have no idea what to expect in June.

I cannot get HH so I am wondering what is the absolute farthest location from HH and how long of a walk would it be?  If we get Millers Road what are the chances the busses will be filled by that stop?  Does the internal shuttle constantly go around in circles or does it only run every hour or half hour etc?  We are renting a car so I could shuttle one adult and kids to the pool if need be.  Also, would you recommend using the car for DHS and EPCOT and using the bus for MK?  I am planning rope drops or early ADRs every day but the last one.  I'm thinking of driving in the mornings and maybe bussing at night so I am not stuck in the way back of the parking lots.

We plan to come back every day for lunch and to use the pool (probably HH pool as the kids will want to use the slide).  Will it be hard to get chairs around 1pm?

Can the sleeper chair be moved into the non king bedroom? If not how are the curtains in the family room?  Do they block the sunlight in the morning?

Does the washing machine and dishwasher use pods or only powder detergent?

(I'm sorry if these have been asked - I'm only thru page 63!!)

Thank you!


----------



## OKW Lover

ErinInCT said:


> Can the sleeper chair be moved into the non king bedroom? If not how are the curtains in the family room? Do they block the sunlight in the morning?


The sleeper chair is pretty much immovable.  Its huge and heavy.  The curtains will make the room very dark.


----------



## BobNed

ErinInCT said:


> Booked a 2br June 19 - 23 which I am assuming is considered busy season since all schools should be out. I've only been to WDW during slow season so I have no idea what to expect in June.
> 
> I cannot get HH so I am wondering what is the absolute farthest location from HH and how long of a walk would it be?  If we get Millers Road what are the chances the busses will be filled by that stop?  Does the internal shuttle constantly go around in circles or does it only run every hour or half hour etc?  We are renting a car so I could shuttle one adult and kids to the pool if need be.  Also, would you recommend using the car for DHS and EPCOT and using the bus for MK?  I am planning rope drops or early ADRs every day but the last one.  I'm thinking of driving in the mornings and maybe bussing at night so I am not stuck in the way back of the parking lots.
> 
> We plan to come back every day for lunch and to use the pool (probably HH pool as the kids will want to use the slide).  Will it be hard to get chairs around 1pm?
> 
> Can the sleeper chair be moved into the non king bedroom? If not how are the curtains in the family room?  Do they block the sunlight in the morning?
> 
> Does the washing machine and dishwasher use pods or only powder detergent?
> 
> (I'm sorry if these have been asked - I'm only thru page 63!!)
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think that time is a particularly busy period for DVC resorts so you should be fine.  The furthest location from HH is South Point and it's a 10-15 minute walk to HH from there.  But, all buses stop at HH on the way out of the resort.  So to get to HH, just hop on any bus and get off at HH.  To get back to your villa, walk across the road to he Peninsular Road stop and hop a bus to your location.  It's very easy.  Bus stops go in this order:

Peninsular Rd
South Point
Turtle Pond
Miller's Rd
Hospitality House

The internal shuttle stops at HH first and last.  Sometimes it is labeled "Disney Springs".

As OKW Lover said above, no you cannot move the sleeper chair.  As stated, it is huge and heavy and it won't fit through the bedroom door.

The washing machine uses whatever detergent you want to put into it.  Powder, liquid or pods.  It is a standard top loader, not HE.  The dishwasher uses whatever you want to use too.  The resort supplies dishwasher detergent in packets.  When you run out, call housekeeping and they will bring you all you want.  There is no charge for those types of consumables.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ErinInCT said:


> Booked a 2br June 19 - 23 which I am assuming is considered busy season since all schools should be out. I've only been to WDW during slow season so I have no idea what to expect in June.
> 
> I cannot get HH so I am wondering what is the absolute farthest location from HH and how long of a walk would it be?  If we get Millers Road what are the chances the busses will be filled by that stop?  Does the internal shuttle constantly go around in circles or does it only run every hour or half hour etc?  We are renting a car so I could shuttle one adult and kids to the pool if need be.  Also, would you recommend using the car for DHS and EPCOT and using the bus for MK?  I am planning rope drops or early ADRs every day but the last one.  I'm thinking of driving in the mornings and maybe bussing at night so I am not stuck in the way back of the parking lots.
> 
> We plan to come back every day for lunch and to use the pool (probably HH pool as the kids will want to use the slide).  Will it be hard to get chairs around 1pm?
> 
> Can the sleeper chair be moved into the non king bedroom? If not how are the curtains in the family room?  Do they block the sunlight in the morning?
> 
> Does the washing machine and dishwasher use pods or only powder detergent?
> 
> (I'm sorry if these have been asked - I'm only thru page 63!!)
> 
> Thank you!


We like to stay on Millers Road and seldom have a problem getting a seat going to the parks.  The Internal Bus basically just goes around the resort - HH, Millers Road, Peninsular Rd, South Point, Turtle Pond, HH. It's maybe a ten minute walk from the furthest villa to the HH.  Just hop any theme park bus to get to the HH.  Going back, you can walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop and take a bus back to your area.

Chairs at the main pool might be harder to come by after noon.  We usually find them at the leisure pools.

Don't even attempt to drag that huge chair into the bedroom.  It's heavy and wide.  It will barely go through the doorway without scratching the wall finishes (and possibly the floor).  The living room has blinds and roman shades.  They are thick and will keep out the light.

Washers and dryers in the villas are standard washers (not HE, unless they plan to change them out with the renovation).  The washers in the laundry rooms at the pools are HE.


----------



## Chuck S

ErinInCT said:


> I cannot get HH so I am wondering what is the absolute farthest location from HH and how long of a walk would it be?



The farthest building from HH is Building 50.  The walk is about 2/3 of a mile, or roughly the equivalent of 1/2 way around EPCOT's World Showcase lagoon.


----------



## Tigger's ally

We are staying early May and I got to do on line check in this week.  After many tries, I finally figured out that the system will not let me pick anywhere on Turtle pond.  I can select any of the other ones in the drop down box and they go through.  Thinking that they might be out of service then due to the resort update??????  I need a two bedroom with the passthru and I had to pick South Pt. to hopefully make sure we get one.


----------



## BobNed

Tigger's ally said:


> We are staying early May and I got to do on line check in this week.  After many tries, I finally figured out that the system will not let me pick anywhere on Turtle pond.  I can select any of the other ones in the drop down box and they go through.  Thinking that they might be out of service then due to the resort update??????  I need a two bedroom with the passthru and I had to pick South Pt. to hopefully make sure we get one.


Call or better yet send an e-mail to Member Services to make your requests.  It's a much better method than using online check-in.  The refurb at OKW isn't slated to start until later this summer so I doubt that's the reason you can't select it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

BobNed said:


> Call or better yet send an e-mail to Member Services to make your requests.  It's a much better method than using online check-in.  The refurb at OKW isn't slated to start until later this summer so I doubt that's the reason you can't select it.



Don't think I am eligible as I am on a cash ressie.


----------



## OKW Lover

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't think I am eligible as I am on a cash ressie.


Even staying for cash you can still make a request for Turtle Pond.  Just call the same number you used to make the reservation originally.


----------



## SGMCO

There must be a reason that the online check in request for Turtle Pond was not a choice,
if there wasn't a problem, you would think that it would be in the list for request.


----------



## BobNed

SGMCO said:


> There must be a reason that the online check in request for Turtle Pond was not a choice,
> if there wasn't a problem, you would think that it would be in the list for request.


Online check in was not designed for DVC resorts.  It has never worked well for DVC properties.  Most of us make our requests through Member Services and either check in at the resort, or use online check in only to check in, not to make requests.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SGMCO said:


> There must be a reason that the online check in request for Turtle Pond was not a choice,
> if there wasn't a problem, you would think that it would be in the list for request.



_Maybe_ a reason but more likely it's just a glitch.


----------



## drcoulsey

_I will be staying in a studio in the HH area in May.  Where can I find the closest laundry?_


----------



## BobNed

drcoulsey said:


> _I will be staying in a studio in the HH area in May.  Where can I find the closest laundry?_


Laundry rooms are located near each pool.  Take a look at the resort map in the first post in this thread and you can see the laundry rooms (designated by an "L" on the map).


----------



## ashleymrush

I remember seeing before that some of the closest buildings to HH are reserved for DVC stays. My family and I are paying cash and not with points. What is the closest or best area to be in that is not DVC reserved? We are going in mid-June. Got upgraded to a 2 bedroom villa!!! There are 7 of us and we are so excited. Also, I don't mind being close to the Turtle Shack. Are those buildings DVC reserved also?


----------



## Deb & Bill

ashleymrush said:


> I remember seeing before that some of the closest buildings to HH are reserved for DVC stays. My family and I are paying cash and not with points. What is the closest or best area to be in that is not DVC reserved? We are going in mid-June. Got upgraded to a 2 bedroom villa!!! There are 7 of us and we are so excited. Also, I don't mind being close to the Turtle Shack. Are those buildings DVC reserved also?


The Near Hospitality House villas (only on points) would be 11-14 and 23-26.  Turtle Pond area has lots of nice villas.  Reminder that the Turtle Shack is open seasonally, so it might have shorter hours or even be closed when you are there.  If you want to be closer to the Hospitality House and near the first bus stop, you could request Bldg 27-29 (those are right across the bridge from the themed pool area.


----------



## ashleymrush

Deb & Bill said:


> The Near Hospitality House villas (only on points) would be 11-14 and 23-26.  Turtle Pond area has lots of nice villas.  Reminder that the Turtle Shack is open seasonally, so it might have shorter hours or even be closed when you are there.  If you want to be closer to the Hospitality House and near the first bus stop, you could request Bldg 27-29 (those are right across the bridge from the themed pool area.



Thanks so much! I'm really hesitant to even try to specially request a room. We got the upgrade after my mom called about the construction at CBR and somehow talked to the right person at the right time and they gave us a 2BR villa instead of 2 separate rooms at CBR without us having to pay extra. We got some major pixie dust! I still don't know how she did it and I'm not complaining or asking questions. I'm thinking it might be good to just take what I get and not look a gift horse in the mouth. I could get the absolute farthest room from HH and still be over the moon about our stay.

I think you even commented on my original post to find out info about OKW when we found out. Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

I really tried my best to look through all of the room/building suggestions but it is so hard when there are 100+ pages back from 2013 and so on so if someone would be so kind to answer my questions? It is mostly noise related.......

1. Is it worth being close to the Turtle Shack Snack Bar/Pool area if we enjoy the quieter pools but also being close to somewhat of QS food, I am just concerned about the noise from the roads if we request buildings 41 or 42....

2. Can you refill your refillable mugs at the Turtle Shack Snack bar? Or just at the Hospitality area?

3. I am looking at being closer to the Turtle shack snack bar/pool area seems right for my boyfriend and I, just wondering if anybody has stayed in building 44, 43, 36, 37  (from what I can see I really like building 44 as it seems smaller and close enough to the pool area but also the bus stop)

4. What is/are your favorite things about OKW? What is your favorite things to do at this resort?

5. How long does the boat take from OKW to Disney Springs?


 [*Also as a disclaimer I am looking at doing this trip five/six years (50 celebration of MK Time) from now hopefully in April/May-ish and renting DVC Points*]

Thank you so much I look forward to your answers!


----------



## jcanary

we love the turtle pond area. we just returned from a stay in blg 44 on the end by the bus stop and I would not recommend it as the bus noise is loud. we were in 4423. We love the pool and turtle shack for quick food. you can refill your mug there but they must be open and I believe they close at 5 or 6pm.  We love the boat ride to Disney Springs. Really cool and at night it is even better. enjoy your time there. I have to say that OKW was our favorite because of the size of the rooms, however after staying at other resorts I prefer Saratoga for their counter service options and other  quiet pool options.


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

jcanary said:


> we love the turtle pond area. we just returned from a stay in blg 44 on the end by the bus stop and I would not recommend it as the bus noise is loud. we were in 4423. We love the pool and turtle shack for quick food. you can refill your mug there but they must be open and I believe they close at 5 or 6pm.  We love the boat ride to Disney Springs. Really cool and at night it is even better. enjoy your time there. I have to say that OKW was our favorite because of the size of the rooms, however after staying at other resorts I prefer Saratoga for their counter service options and other  quiet pool options.


Thank you so much! It's really helpful!


----------



## NYEmomma

I'd love to be in buildings 45 or 46... has anyone stayed there and absolutely hated it?

Would it be uncouth to just say "hey, these are the buildings we'd like - top floor" when we request or is there a specific area that I'd be better off requesting so as to not appear to be uber picky? lol


----------



## gmboy95

NYEmomma said:


> I'd love to be in buildings 45 or 46... has anyone stayed there and absolutely hated it?
> 
> Would it be uncouth to just say "hey, these are the buildings we'd like - top floor" when we request or is there a specific area that I'd be better off requesting so as to not appear to be uber picky? lol


you can and should request whatever you like.....we have stayed in those buildings and liked them just fine


----------



## BobNed

NYEmomma said:


> I'd love to be in buildings 45 or 46... has anyone stayed there and absolutely hated it?
> 
> Would it be uncouth to just say "hey, these are the buildings we'd like - top floor" when we request or is there a specific area that I'd be better off requesting so as to not appear to be uber picky? lol


The only problem with requesting those buildings is that they are extremely popular given they are two of the very, very few building facing the canal so they are requested a lot.  I would make that your #1 request, but have a more general #2 request you'd be happy with too, and remember it's only a request.


----------



## NYEmomma

One more question - will they text you when your room as ready? We'll be arriving around 9am and plan to head to the parks since our room will likely not be ready. But it would be nice to know if it becomes available prior to the 4 p.m. check in so that we can come back and take a nap. 5am flight out (especially when I need to dope myself up on a combo of xanax, dramamine and alcohol to make it through without completely losing it) is going to be rough.


----------



## Deb & Bill

NYEmomma said:


> I'd love to be in buildings 45 or 46... has anyone stayed there and absolutely hated it?
> 
> Would it be uncouth to just say "hey, these are the buildings we'd like - top floor" when we request or is there a specific area that I'd be better off requesting so as to not appear to be uber picky? lol


We were in Bldg 45 on the first floor in the one bedroom villa furthest away from Bldg 46. We were close to the stop sign and heard the brakes squeal for every bus that stopped at the stop sign. It was annoying, but not too awful.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NYEmomma said:


> I'd love to be in buildings 45 or 46... has anyone stayed there and absolutely hated it?
> 
> Would it be uncouth to just say "hey, these are the buildings we'd like - top floor" when we request or is there a specific area that I'd be better off requesting so as to not appear to be uber picky? lol



I made that request once but as mentioned they are a very popular request.  We ended up 1st floor in Bldg 56 - nice location but awful for noise.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

I also quite like the look of buildings 45 and 46.
We are DVC members, but we're staying using cash (got to love the free dining plan) - can we still make requests through member services?

Thanks

Kev


----------



## BobNed

Kevin Stringer said:


> I also quite like the look of buildings 45 and 46.
> We are DVC members, but we're staying using cash (got to love the free dining plan) - can we still make requests through member services?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kev


No, you would make your requests through the same place you made your reservations.  Member Services can't help you as you aren't using points.


----------



## BobNed

NYEmomma said:


> One more question - will they text you when your room as ready?


Yes, they do.  No different than other resorts.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

BobNed said:


> No, you would make your requests through the same place you made your reservations.  Member Services can't help you as you aren't using points.



Thanks BobNed.


----------



## chepic

Hawaii2Dis said:


> I really tried my best to look through all of the room/building suggestions but it is so hard when there are 100+ pages back from 2013 and so on so if someone would be so kind to answer my questions? It is mostly noise related.......
> 
> 1. Is it worth being close to the Turtle Shack Snack Bar/Pool area if we enjoy the quieter pools but also being close to somewhat of QS food, I am just concerned about the noise from the roads if we request buildings 41 or 42....
> 
> 2. Can you refill your refillable mugs at the Turtle Shack Snack bar? Or just at the Hospitality area?
> 
> 3. I am looking at being closer to the Turtle shack snack bar/pool area seems right for my boyfriend and I, just wondering if anybody has stayed in building 44, 43, 36, 37  (from what I can see I really like building 44 as it seems smaller and close enough to the pool area but also the bus stop)
> 
> 4. What is/are your favorite things about OKW? What is your favorite things to do at this resort?
> 
> 5. How long does the boat take from OKW to Disney Springs?
> 
> 
> [*Also as a disclaimer I am looking at doing this trip five/six years (50 celebration of MK Time) from now hopefully in April/May-ish and renting DVC Points*]
> 
> Thank you so much I look forward to your answers!




Up until the last 2 visits, we have always asked for Turtle pond area.  We love the pool (quieter than the large one), with the ability for food and drink purchase and refill.  Able to walk to HH in 10 minutes.  Love OKW for lots of reasons:  love to walk the trail, great boat ride to DS (approx 15 min), the Gurgling Suitcase is a great little bar, the music is fun, and I love that you don't feel like you are at Disney.    Have fun planning.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Building / Room Recommendation please - Looked at map on Page 1, but unfortunately, map reading challenged :-(

- Never been to OKW before
- Booked in studio near HH area on points. 2 adults , 2 children (will have stroller)
- Not DVC owner.  Using points from someone in family.
- Will have own car and using car for all parks except MK.

- Like to be close to main pool
                   - Side question - Is there laundry by main pool?
          - Side question - Is being by the main pool noisy? 
- Easy access to car outside our room if possible
- Is the studio layout in any particular building or location larger by square feet than another building?  or possibly just "feel larger" due to room layout or extra windows?

Thank you.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Building / Room Recommendation please - Looked at map on Page 1, but unfortunately, map reading challenged :-(
> 
> - Never been to OKW before
> - Booked in studio near HH area on points. 2 adults , 2 children (will have stroller)
> - Not DVC owner.  Using points from someone in family.
> - Will have own car and using car for all parks except MK.
> 
> - Like to be close to main pool
> - Side question - Is there laundry by main pool?
> - Side question - Is being by the main pool noisy?
> - Easy access to car outside our room if possible
> - Is the studio layout in any particular building or location larger by square feet than another building?  or possibly just "feel larger" due to room layout or extra windows?
> 
> Thank you.


If you have a studio in the Hospitality House area, you close to the main pool and there is a laundry room by each pool.   There is parking right outside your villa.  You will be in one of these buildings - 11-14, 23-26.  11-14 are right next to the HH parking lot.  23-26 are right across the bridge from the HH.   All studios are pretty much the same.  I don't recall that any of them are oddly shaped.  They are usually located at the ends of each floor except in a few of the larger buildings that are U shaped.  Then a studio is right in the U with no front door window, only the patio door for a window.  Each studio has two queen sized beds and there is plenty of space in the villa. Every studio is connected to a one bedroom to make a lockoff two bedroom.  If you find that your neighbors are noisy, just put a pillow between the two doors separating you from their one bedroom villa.  You need to be aware that you will be hauling that stroller up and down the stairs unless you are in a first floor studio.  there are no elevators in the HHarea villas.  You might want to leave the stroller in the car and take it out when you need it.

We've found the main pool to generate noise throughout the resort with the pool games each day.  That's my only complaint.  They use a microphone and the music is over a speaker for the games.  We've heard the party noise down at the Millers Road pool every day we were at that pool.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Thank you very much Deb & Bill.  Just contacted my family member to ask him to request ground floor.  No guarantee, we know.  Thanks for heads up.  Should we do online check in and request ground floor that way also?  Or is a note on DVC reservation plus front desk check in better?

Is there a Sandy Beach by main pool?  Should we bring sand toys or are there community toys to play with?  Is pool Sandy bottom or regular rough bottom?  What is height requirement for sand castle slide?

Being in a studio, are we allowed to use a crockpot?  Want to save money on eating out. Have car to grocery shop .  Is there an Aldis grocery store nearby?

Is it possible to request more pillows and towels at check in?  Or would we need to pay?

Can we pay extra for room cleaning on a 7 day reservation?  I think i read that only day 4 is only change towels?  Could we pay to get room cleaned on say Day 3 and 5?

Are we allowed to participate in activities in Community Hall even though we are not the DVC member?  Or do they require you to show DVC ID?  Or DVC family will not be there.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Thank you very much Deb & Bill.  Just contacted my family member to ask him to request ground floor.  No guarantee, we know.  Thanks for heads up.  Should we do online check in and request ground floor that way also?  Or is a note on DVC reservation plus front desk check in better?
> 
> Is there a Sandy Beach by main pool?  Should we bring sand toys or are there community toys to play with?  Is pool Sandy bottom or regular rough bottom?  What is height requirement for sand castle slide?
> 
> Being in a studio, are we allowed to use a crockpot?  Want to save money on eating out. Have car to grocery shop .  Is there an Aldis grocery store nearby?
> 
> Is it possible to request more pillows and towels at check in?  Or would we need to pay?
> 
> Can we pay extra for room cleaning on a 7 day reservation?  I think i read that only day 4 is only change towels?  Could we pay to get room cleaned on say Day 3 and 5?
> 
> Are we allowed to participate in activities in Community Hall even though we are not the DVC member?  Or do they require you to show DVC ID?  Or DVC family will not be there.


The pool is regular bottom.  Only Stormalong Bay at BC/YC has a sand bottom.  I don't think they like it if you use a crockpot in a studio because you don't have a real kitchen for cooking.  Or real dishes for eating (just paper bowls, paper plates, plasticware). I've never seen an Aldis in  Orlando.  Just hit the Publix or Winn Dixie.  They may allow extra pillows, but if you need extra towels (you'll get clean ones every four days), you'll need to buy a towel pack for about $6 (four bath towels, two hand towels, four face cloths - similar to what you'll have in the studio). 



> Housekeeping
> Trash & Towel Service
> For stays of seven or less nights, Trash & Towel Service is provided on day four, regardless of whether you're using Member-discounted cash, Vacation Points or a combination of both.
> 
> With Trash & Towel service, Housekeeping will:
> 
> •Empty trash and replace liners in trash bins.
> •Provide fresh bathroom linens.
> •Replace shampoo, facial soap and bath soap.
> •Replenish facial tissues, paper towels and toilet paper.
> •Replenish coffee, sugar, cream and sweeteners.
> •Replenish dishwashing liquid, dishwashing detergent, sponges and laundry detergent as needed in one-, two- and three-bedroom Vacation Homes.
> 
> Full Cleaning Service
> For stays of eight or more nights, Full Cleaning Service is provided on day four and Trash & Towel Service is provided on day eight. After that, the cycle begins again on day 12, regardless of whether you're using Member-discounted cash, Vacation Points or a combination of both.
> 
> With Full Cleaning service, Housekeeping will provide everything included with the Trash & Towel Service, plus:
> 
> •Change the bed linens.
> •Vacuum and dust the Vacation Home.
> •Clean the bathroom(s).
> •Clean the kitchen/kitchenette and wash the dishes.
> 
> Pay As You Play
> With Pay As You Play service, you'll be provided with the following amenities free of charge at the start of your stay. After that, you may purchase more for the following fees:
> 
> •Toiletries Package, $5.00 - 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel
> •Coffee Package, $3.00 - 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners
> •Towel Package, $6.00 - 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat
> •Laundry Detergent (only in One-, Two-, and Three-bedroom Vacation Homes), $1.00 - 1 box
> 
> Additional Full Cleaning Rates:
> 
> •Studio/Inn Room - $30.00 per day requested
> •One-Bedroom - $45.00 per day requested
> •Two-Bedroom - $60.00 per day requested
> •Three-Bedroom - $75.00 per day requested
> 
> Additional Trash & Towel Rates:
> 
> •Studio/Inn Room - $15.00 per day requested
> •One-Bedroom - $20.00 per day requested
> •Two-Bedroom - $25.00 per day requested
> •Three-Bedroom - $35.00 per day requested
> 
> Room Change Fees:
> Room change fee will apply for Member requested room changes after check-in for a different view or room location.
> 
> •Deluxe Studio - $30
> •One-Bedroom Villa - $45
> •Two-Bedroom Villa - $60
> •Three-Bedroom Grand Villa - $75
> 
> Note: Rates are subject to change


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Many thanks again Deb & Bill.

Have tons of questions, thanks for patience.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Next question. do all the ground floor studios in the HH area have roll in showers, not bath tubs?  

With 2 little kids, we need a bath tub. 

When looking at room find feature on another website, it appeared that the ground floor studios were all wheelchair accessible with roll in showers.  

If that is case, would we need to ask for 2nd floor assuming that 2nd floor studios have tubs and just carry stroller up steps each night? 

Thank you again.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Next question. do all the ground floor studios in the HH area have roll in showers, not bath tubs?
> 
> With 2 little kids, we need a bath tub.
> 
> When looking at room find feature on another website, it appeared that the ground floor studios were all wheelchair accessible with roll in showers.
> 
> If that is case, would we need to ask for 2nd floor assuming that 2nd floor studios have tubs and just carry stroller up steps each night?
> 
> Thank you again.


Not the case at all.  In buildings without elevators (that means all the HHarea villas) the upper floors are not accessible villas.  But not all the ground floor villas are accessible in the bathroom.  Just a few.


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

chepic said:


> Up until the last 2 visits, we have always asked for Turtle pond area.  We love the pool (quieter than the large one), with the ability for food and drink purchase and refill.  Able to walk to HH in 10 minutes.  Love OKW for lots of reasons:  love to walk the trail, great boat ride to DS (approx 15 min), the Gurgling Suitcase is a great little bar, the music is fun, and I love that you don't feel like you are at Disney.    Have fun planning.


Thank you so much!


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Has anyone stayed in ground floor Studio 2515 in Building 25 (HH area)?


----------



## BobNed

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Has anyone stayed in ground floor Studio 2515 in Building 25 (HH area)?


The last thing you want to do is request a specific room number.  If that villa is occupied when you check-in (and chances are pretty good it will be), the room assigner will have no clue WHY you asked for room 2515.  Even asking for building 25 is risky.  You are much better off asking for a range of buildings like 23-26 or a golf course view or something like that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyFamily2013 said:


> Has anyone stayed in ground floor Studio 2515 in Building 25 (HH area)?


That is one of the HH area villas across the bridge.  You might just want to have your relative make that request.  But don't make more than two requests.  And your first one should be the most important.  So put first floor studio first.  Tub second.


----------



## DisneyFamily2013

Thank you again for guidance!!


----------



## hvanes

What are the current online check-in options for cash reservations?


----------



## GoofyMitchell

We stayed at OKW for the first time this year!  We did a split stay between Boardwalk and Old Key West and we loved it!  Here is a video of the 1 bedroom villa we stayed in if anyone is interested.  We also ate at Olivia's for the first time and absolutely loved it.  Once the cast members found out our daughter's name was Olivia they went all out and the cast signed a menu for her and kept saying welcome home boss!  Was so much fun!


----------



## Deirdres

We are OKW owners and have a HH reservation for the end of Dec in a 1-bedroom.  But since making the reservation, I have decided that a separate bathroom entrance is more important than location.  But I still would like HH area.  I called member services yesterday and asked about the construction that is beginning soon, hoping that perhaps they were addressing the master bath entrance in the older buildings.  I know this was a long shot, but you never know, stranger things have happened.  I was told that it was a soft-goods refurbishment, so I asked why would this take a projected 18 months, she said perhaps it will end sooner.  Does anyone have any additional information on the refurbishment that is scheduled to start soon?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Deirdres said:


> We are OKW owners and have a HH reservation for the end of Dec in a 1-bedroom.  But since making the reservation, I have decided that a separate bathroom entrance is more important than location.  But I still would like HH area.  I called member services yesterday and asked about the construction that is beginning soon, hoping that perhaps they were addressing the master bath entrance in the older buildings.  I know this was a long shot, but you never know, stranger things have happened.  I was told that it was a soft-goods refurbishment, so I asked why would this take a projected 18 months, she said perhaps it will end sooner.  Does anyone have any additional information on the refurbishment that is scheduled to start soon?


At this point there isn't any information about the upcoming renovations.  It used to be posted on the member website when you booked OKW.  But all that is gone. At this point, there isn't anything that says there will even be renovations upcoming.  So with an end of Dec booking in the HH area, I think you should plan on no door through the laundry room.


----------



## FLkid

Am I to understand that not all Studio rooms have a bath tub?

Have a room booked on rented points for next weekend, The reservation is "deluxe Studio - near hospitality house"

I was advised to request a ground floor room due to not having an elevator in those buildings but I'd rather have a tub than a walk in shower 

The girlfriend is a bath bomb fanatic when we go to Disney and loves to soak after a day at the parks, much rather make the trek up some stairs than take away her Disney ritual


----------



## BobNed

FLkid said:


> Am I to understand that not all Studio rooms have a bath tub?
> 
> Have a room booked on rented points for next weekend, The reservation is "deluxe Studio - near hospitality house"
> 
> I was advised to request a ground floor room due to not having an elevator in those buildings but I'd rather have a tub than a walk in shower
> 
> The girlfriend is a bath bomb fanatic when we go to Disney and loves to soak after a day at the parks, much rather make the trek up some stairs than take away her Disney ritual


Unless you happen to get an accessible studio with only a roll-in shower you will have a tub.  There are very few accessible studios with roll-in showers.  But, there are some and somebody does get them.


----------



## Deb & Bill

FLkid said:


> Am I to understand that not all Studio rooms have a bath tub?
> 
> Have a room booked on rented points for next weekend, The reservation is "deluxe Studio - near hospitality house"
> 
> I was advised to request a ground floor room due to not having an elevator in those buildings but I'd rather have a tub than a walk in shower
> 
> The girlfriend is a bath bomb fanatic when we go to Disney and loves to soak after a day at the parks, much rather make the trek up some stairs than take away her Disney ritual


If you want to guarantee a tub, you need to request second or third floor instead of ground floor.  Unless there is a reason you cannot access those floors.  I know we have been given a first floor HCA studio in Bldg 21 that had a roll-in shower instead of a tub.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi all,
We are staying at OKW this fall.  Previous visits we have been in Buildings 53, 25, and 38 (twice).  All were really decent locations but none had a good view. I would love to have an unobstructed lake view.  I was leaning towards requesting the buildings in the 60's; would those work?  Also we did really like the Turtle Pond area but there was no view in Building 38.  Any suggestions of a view there?  Thanks so much! Love OKW!


----------



## SGMCO

When will the Turtle Shack be open (says Open Seasonably) what time is that considered? We are going 1st week in Oct. and hoping it will be open.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

SGMCO said:


> When will the Turtle Shack be open (says Open Seasonably) what time is that considered? We are going 1st week in Oct. and hoping it will be open.



Yes, we would like to know that as well! We are at the end of October.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sometimes seasonal means it is only open during the afternoon and closes early in the day.  If there isn't a lot of traffic at the pool, it won't be open.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Deb & Bill said:


> Sometimes seasonal means it is only open during the afternoon and closes early in the day.  If there isn't a lot of traffic at the pool, it won't be open.




Good to know! Thanks! Any suggestions for buildings with a view? I was thinking about the ones in the 60's?


----------



## BobNed

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Good to know! Thanks! Any suggestions for buildings with a view? I was thinking about the ones in the 60's?


Buildings 62, 63, and 64 are the only building at OKW with elevators and are most often reserved for people with disabilities.  They don't necessarily have better views than any other buildings either.  They overlook the golf course.  Take a look at the map in post #1 of this thread.  Most buildings overlook the golf course.  A couple overlook the canal and are very popular too and most often requested.  Many people like the Old Turtle Pond area.  Also, if you are in a studio, most of them are at the ends of the buildings and the views are blocked by trees and shrubs so the higher up you are the better your chances of a view.


----------



## hvanes

Deirdres said:


> We are OKW owners and have a HH reservation for the end of Dec in a 1-bedroom.  But since making the reservation, I have decided that a separate bathroom entrance is more important than location.  But I still would like HH area.  I called member services yesterday and asked about the construction that is beginning soon, hoping that perhaps they were addressing the master bath entrance in the older buildings.  I know this was a long shot, but you never know, stranger things have happened.  I was told that it was a soft-goods refurbishment, so I asked why would this take a projected 18 months, she said perhaps it will end sooner.  Does anyone have any additional information on the refurbishment that is scheduled to start soon?



I know the CMs have a reputation for passing along misinformation, but... I had to call a couple of weeks ago because I switched my resort from BRV to OKW, but after over 24 hours, the change still wasn't showing in my MDE.  The CM I spoke with asked me if I was aware of the upcoming refurbishment.  I was, but I (foolishly) asked if she knew which buildings would be affected and/or when it would be finished.  She put my on hold for a bit and then returned to say that they are scheduled to be finished on July 27 for the summer (she of course did not know which parts of the resort would be affected). 

So today I was checking the summer discount options again -- I'm still wavering between OKW and SSR, and randomly considering Kidani (can you say "indecisive"?) and I noticed that the OKW 2-br are sold out.  Just wondering now if that is (A) typical for early August, or (B) due to the fact that some buildings will be closed for the refurb.  Now I can't decide if I want to keep my room there, hoping that with some building closures maybe the resort will be quieter... or worried it's going to be absolutely packed because it's sold out.  I wish I could stop overthinking this.

Anyone with lots of experience want to weigh in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hvanes said:


> I know the CMs have a reputation for passing along misinformation, but... I had to call a couple of weeks ago because I switched my resort from BRV to OKW, but after over 24 hours, the change still wasn't showing in my MDE.  The CM I spoke with asked me if I was aware of the upcoming refurbishment.  I was, but I (foolishly) asked if she knew which buildings would be affected and/or when it would be finished.  She put my on hold for a bit and then returned to say that they are scheduled to be finished on July 27 for the summer (she of course did not know which parts of the resort would be affected).
> 
> So today I was checking the summer discount options again -- I'm still wavering between OKW and SSR, and randomly considering Kidani (can you say "indecisive"?) and I noticed that the OKW 2-br are sold out.  Just wondering now if that is (A) typical for early August, or (B) due to the fact that some buildings will be closed for the refurb.  Now I can't decide if I want to keep my room there, hoping that with some building closures maybe the resort will be quieter... or worried it's going to be absolutely packed because it's sold out.  I wish I could stop overthinking this.
> 
> Anyone with lots of experience want to weigh in?



Considering that DVC is meant to be "sold out" every night - and it's often difficult to find a single room available - I wouldn't let that concern you.   You've probably already been there when it was sold out.


----------



## LadyW1nger

I am staying at OKW for the first time starting May 1. I have a studio I'll be sharing with my mom. I know the studios don't have laundry, but laundry rooms are available. I don't intend on having to do any laundry, but in the off-chance I spill something all over myself (pretty likely, sadly), are there single use detergents available for purchase or should I bring pods with me? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Deb & Bill

LadyW1nger said:


> I am staying at OKW for the first time starting May 1. I have a studio I'll be sharing with my mom. I know the studios don't have laundry, but laundry rooms are available. I don't intend on having to do any laundry, but in the off-chance I spill something all over myself (pretty likely, sadly), are there single use detergents available for purchase or should I bring pods with me? Thanks for your help!


Yes, they usually have stuff to purchase in the laundry room.  You'll need HE detergent for the laundry rooms.  The washers in the villas are standard washers at OKW.


----------



## LadyW1nger

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, they usually have stuff to purchase in the laundry room.  You'll need HE detergent for the laundry rooms.  The washers in the villas are standard washers at OKW.



I figured as much but just wanted to double check. Thank you so much!!


----------



## SGMCO

Can anyone tell me if they sell "Free and Clear" Detergent (without perfume or color)? 
thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

SGMCO said:


> Can anyone tell me if they sell "Free and Clear" Detergent (without perfume or color)?
> thanks


The one the sell is a no-name environmentally friendly detergent.  It's generic green box.


----------



## BobNed

SGMCO said:


> Can anyone tell me if they sell "Free and Clear" Detergent (without perfume or color)?
> thanks


In addition to what Deb and Bill said above, they also have Tide regular.  No Free and Clear.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BobNed said:


> In addition to what Deb and Bill said above, they also have Tide regular.  No Free and Clear.


You got Tide in your villa?  Or did you buy it in the store?  All we have gotten lately is that no-name stuff that I leave for the next guest.


----------



## BobNed

Deb & Bill said:


> You got Tide in your villa?  Or did you buy it in the store?  All we have gotten lately is that no-name stuff that I leave for the next guest.


No Tide IN the villa, but they still sell it at Conch Flats (at least the last time I was there).  I don't buy any though.  I keep detergent in my Owner's Locker.


----------



## kreckl

We stayed at OKW for the first time this year! We did a split stay between Boardwalk and Old Key West and we loved it! Here is a video of the 1 bedroom villa we stayed in if anyone is interested. We also ate at Olivia's for the first time and absolutely loved it. 

Thanks for the video of the space- it looks huge!


----------



## SGMCO

BobNed said:


> In addition to what Deb and Bill said above, they also have Tide regular.  No Free and Clear.


I'm just renting points from owner for a Deluxe Studio, I'll just bring my own Perfume Free and Clear Laundry Detergent for the washers, My DH gets eczema from harsh chemicals in Tide.


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Does anyone know if the 2 bedroom villas are equipped with toasters or toaster ovens? Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

WDisneyWLove said:


> Does anyone know if the 2 bedroom villas are equipped with toasters or toaster ovens? Thanks!


The 2 Br villas have a full kitchen, toaster included.


----------



## WDisneyWLove

OKW Lover said:


> The 2 Br villas have a full kitchen, toaster included.



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## SGMCO

Has anyone eaten the Food offerings at Gurgling suitcase? 
I know it's just a small bar but I was thinking about picking up a quick bite after arriving. 
I see that it is next door to the To go QS food place.
I'm interested in the Grouper bites and Conch Fritters, wish the QS food To Go would offer these.  Thanks


----------



## SGMCO

Gurgling Suitcase, can you get food there? 
I read on a blog that you can order food items to go from Olivia's, Good's to go and their bar offering, is this true?
Thanks


----------



## BobNed

SGMCO said:


> Gurgling Suitcase, can you get food there?
> I read on a blog that you can order food items to go from Olivia's, Good's to go and their bar offering, is this true?
> Thanks


You cannot order take out from Olivia's (nor any table service restaurant for that matter).  Yes, you can get food from the Gurgling Suitcase:

*Gurgling Suitcase *

*Daily Food Offerings*

* Onion Rings *
Key Lime-Mustard and Mango Ketchup
$6.49
* Conch Fritters *
Key Lime-Mustard and Remoulade
$11.49
* Pulled Pork BBQ Nachos *
House-made Potato Chips, Pulled Pork, Jalapeños, Queso Blanco, Pepper Jack Cheese and Tomato Salsa
$8.29
* Grouper Bites *
Crispy fried Grouper Bites served with Crisp Lettuce Wraps, Grilled-Pineapple Salsa and Remoulade Sauce
$14.99
* Gurgling Burger *
Fried Green Tomatoes, Crab Salad and Tomato Jam served with House-made Potato Chips
$17.49


----------



## Deb & Bill

BobNed said:


> You cannot order take out from Olivia's (nor any table service restaurant for that matter).  Yes, you can get food from the Gurgling Suitcase:
> 
> *Gurgling Suitcase *
> 
> *Daily Food Offerings*
> 
> * Onion Rings *
> Key Lime-Mustard and Mango Ketchup
> $6.49
> * Conch Fritters *
> Key Lime-Mustard and Remoulade
> $11.49
> * Pulled Pork BBQ Nachos *
> House-made Potato Chips, Pulled Pork, Jalapeños, Queso Blanco, Pepper Jack Cheese and Tomato Salsa
> $8.29
> * Grouper Bites *
> Crispy fried Grouper Bites served with Crisp Lettuce Wraps, Grilled-Pineapple Salsa and Remoulade Sauce
> $14.99
> * Gurgling Burger *
> Fried Green Tomatoes, Crab Salad and Tomato Jam served with House-made Potato Chips
> $17.49


I was going to post the exact same as you.  This menu is found on the WDW website under dining.  And this doesn't appear to be available at night, only during lunch and dinner hours.  If you want something from Good's to Go, you just order from there.


----------



## SGMCO

Thanks so much, I saw that menu online but 
have read conflicting recent Blogs that say that you can order from Olivia's. 
I May have to try the Grouper bites, I'm guessing they are like Fish Nuggets?


----------



## NEDisneyFans

Does anyone know which buildings have Grand Villas?

Thank you,

Ali


----------



## BobNed

NEDisneyFans said:


> Does anyone know which buildings have Grand Villas?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ali


GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.


----------



## Deb & Bill

This might help.


----------



## ashleymrush

Deb & Bill said:


> This might help.  View attachment 237263


What does H.A. mean? The red boxes?


----------



## ashleymrush

Nevermind, just realized it likely means handicapped accessible. Of course I figured it out right after hitting post.


----------



## BobNed

ashleymrush said:


> What does H.A. mean? The red boxes?


Handicap Accessible


----------



## Tigger's ally

SGMCO said:


> Gurgling Suitcase, can you get food there?
> I read on a blog that you can order food items to go from Olivia's, Good's to go and their bar offering, is this true?
> Thanks



The food here comes straight through the door from Good's.  They are side by side and have a door in between. I didn't eat but it all looked good which is saying something because we had the Deluxe Dining plan and food didn't look good at that time of night anymore..

It may come as a surprise to all of you, but I sat at the Gurgling Suitcase every night last week after the grandtinker and family went to bed.  Loved sitting there and watching the late Hockey games with the bartender (Roberto I think..the one that has a 21 year old son in college and is expecting his second...wow...good for him.).  Had a few Yuenglings one day with Heather tending the bar as well. 

We were in Building 42 and can't express how much we enjoyed the resort.  So much room in the dedicated 2BR.  My folks came down late in the week and were in a lockoff studio in building 41 and it was a nice room also. I can totally see why the OKW community is like a frat.  Seemed like an oasis of its own, kicked back and relaxed in the middle of a Hurricane just outside it's perimeter.  Even though it is the oldest, I could easily see my wife and I buying there.  Great vacation.


----------



## allaboard

carissa1970 said:


> We will be there for our first time July 20-25.  Cannot wait!



We are going to OKW for our first time July 20-27 !  How exciting!  We didn't ask for any specific building, just whatever is chosen!


----------



## Chuck S

allaboard said:


> We are going to OKW for our first time July 20-27 !  How exciting!  We didn't ask for any specific building, just whatever is chosen!


I don't think I've ever had a "bad" building at OKW, though I certainly have my preferences and favorites.  And that is all just a matter of taste.  For instance, I don't care for Bldgs 27 to 29 because they don't have a great view from the balconies, though they have a nice view of the canal out of the front window and entry area, other people like them because they are closer to the check-in area than many others.  I also don't care for bldg. 50, simply because it is the furthest from Olivia's and the General Store.  But none of them are "bad" buildings or locations. My favorites are bldgs. 30 to 35 because they are close to the nicest of the quiet pools and close to the Turtle Pond bus stop.  But everyone has their own preferred areas and buildings.


----------



## allaboard

Chuck S said:


> I don't think I've ever had a "bad" building at OKW, though I certainly have my preferences and favorites.  And that is all just a matter of taste.  For instance, I don't care for Bldgs 27 to 29 because they don't have a great view from the balconies, though they have a nice view of the canal out of the front window and entry area, other people like them because they are closer to the check-in area than many others.  I also don't care for bldg. 50, simply because it is the furthest from Olivia's and the General Store.  But none of them are "bad" buildings or locations. My favorites are bldgs. 30 to 35 because they are close to the nicest of the quiet pools and close to the Turtle Pond bus stop.  But everyone has their own preferred areas and buildings.



Thanks!  This is our first time trying a DVC property.  My husband works for ESPN/Disney, which is why we were able to afford this, and it helps to have the extra room/walls with three young adults in our family.  I am thrilled to have the kitchen for fixing quick breakfasts as well !  Can't wait !!


----------



## Cinders Mum

SGMCO said:


> When will the Turtle Shack be open (says Open Seasonably) what time is that considered? We are going 1st week in Oct. and hoping it will be open.



we stay last week Sept/first 2 wks October, and Turtle Shack was open every day (cannot remember if it was 10am -5pm or 11am -5pm) but def a 5pm closure.

HTH


----------



## allaboard

I am trying to decide on whether or not to just take the time to grocery shop after arriving at our resort, or does it make sense to order through Green Grocer.  Is the Publix close to OKW ?  What do others do?  We want to eat all of our breakfasts at the resort, then will eat out for all the rest!


----------



## Deb & Bill

allaboard said:


> I am trying to decide on whether or not to just take the time to grocery shop after arriving at our resort, or does it make sense to order through Green Grocer.  Is the Publix close to OKW ?  What do others do?  We want to eat all of our breakfasts at the resort, then will eat out for all the rest!


We always have a vehicle, so I'm the one to make the run to Publix for our limited groceries.  I find it very easy to make that quick run to the store.  We usually head to the one closest to OKW which is at Regency Square (close to the outlet mall and HGVC Tuscany).  I'll head out on Epcot Center Dr which becomes 536 until I get to International Drive (going N).  If you keep going straight, you'll wind up at the airport.  At the light before the airport signs, you turn left on I-Drive.  Take that until you get to Regency Square (it's on the left side of the road).  There is a left turn signal at Regency Square.  I think this way is much better than going through Disney Springs and 535.


----------



## thelionqueen

allaboard said:


> Thanks!  This is our first time trying a DVC property.  My husband works for ESPN/Disney, which is why we were able to afford this, and it helps to have the extra room/walls with three young adults in our family.  I am thrilled to have the kitchen for fixing quick breakfasts as well !  Can't wait !!


I'm a former CM of Disney/ESPN... sure do miss the benefits


----------



## BobNed

The current (Summer, 2017) edition of Disney Files is saying the refurb at OKW is "on track" and still scheduled for "later this year".  Hardly on track since it was originally scheduled to begin Spring, 2017.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Question for all OKW experts!  I am a soon to be AKV owner... and looking to book a GV for Dec 26-jan1 Christmas 2019... I will have enough points to do this by banking and borrowing if I stay at OKW... I don't have enough points to stay in any other GV.  So, million dollar question is how hard is it to book OKV GV for that time of year at 7 months?

Thanks in advance for your advice!!  KIM


----------



## BobNed

Kim Gillihan said:


> Question for all OKW experts!  I am a soon to be AKV owner... and looking to book a GV for Dec 26-jan1 Christmas 2019... I will have enough points to do this by banking and borrowing if I stay at OKW... I don't have enough points to stay in any other GV.  So, million dollar question is how hard is it to book OKV GV for that time of year at 7 months?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!!  KIM


Unlikely.  This year for example, everything at OKW is sold out and has been for some time and the 7 month window isn't here yet.  December is the most popular time of the year for DVC resorts and that week is particularly difficult to get after 11 months.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

BobNed said:


> Unlikely.  This year for example, everything at OKW is sold out and has been for some time and the 7 month window isn't here yet.  December is the most popular time of the year for DVC resorts and that week is particularly difficult to get after 11 months.


Wow!  Well, thank you very much for answering my question.... really appreciate it!!


----------



## Chuck S

Also consider that there are only 27 Grand Villas at OKW.  While that may seem adequate, when you consider their point cost relative to 2 bedroom units at some other resorts, you can understand why they are difficult to book.




Kim Gillihan said:


> Question for all OKW experts!  I am a soon to be AKV owner... and looking to book a GV for Dec 26-jan1 Christmas 2019... I will have enough points to do this by banking and borrowing if I stay at OKW... I don't have enough points to stay in any other GV.  So, million dollar question is how hard is it to book OKV GV for that time of year at 7 months?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!!  KIM


----------



## BigredNole

allaboard said:


> I am trying to decide on whether or not to just take the time to grocery shop after arriving at our resort, or does it make sense to order through Green Grocer.  Is the Publix close to OKW ?  What do others do?  We want to eat all of our breakfasts at the resort, then will eat out for all the rest!


I am new to this forum post. We just booked OKW for early December. I have had my car since horrible buses at POR 5 years ago. This trip we will be flying in. I have done quick calculations on the scenarios. The price difference for 2 beers alone is the RT cost for an Uber. I am just going to Uber to the closest grocery store. GG charges $14 to deliver and their prices are about $2-$5+ over the cost per item. That is a hefty increase. Easier for me to just pay $15-$20 to Uber. I can pick out my fruit, beer/wine, and breakfast items.


----------



## chepic

Heading home again in August!!!  Just booked a cabana at Typhoon Lagoon.   Tomorrow is day 60 so I will be on the computer at 7:00 am to book fast passes.  Kids can't wait to ride the Avatar flight.  I was lucky enough to be there in May and it was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## wdw2009

Hello OKW lovers.  Looking for some tips/advice.  We are a party of 8.  5 adults, 7 yr old and 2 18 month olds    We will be staying in a 2 bedroom villa from 9/7-9/16.   Rented directly from Disney (got free dining so it was a huge savings)

Where should I request a room.  Would like to avoid steps with two strollers and an adult with bad knees 

Best tip you have to share about the resort....

We are so excited this is our first stay here. Usually do beach club or POR


----------



## chepic

wdw2009 said:


> Hello OKW lovers.  Looking for some tips/advice.  We are a party of 8.  5 adults, 7 yr old and 2 18 month olds    We will be staying in a 2 bedroom villa from 9/7-9/16.   Rented directly from Disney (got free dining so it was a huge savings)
> 
> Where should I request a room.  Would like to avoid steps with two strollers and an adult with bad knees
> 
> Best tip you have to share about the resort....
> 
> We are so excited this is our first stay here. Usually do beach club or POR




Ask to be in the Hospitality house area if possible.  That way you are closer to the main pool.  If there is no availability there, I always as for the Turtle pond pool area.  You will love OKW, rooms are much bigger and the relaxed atmosphere will have you coming back again and again.


----------



## Deb & Bill

chepic said:


> Ask to be in the Hospitality house area if possible.  That way you are closer to the main pool.  If there is no availability there, I always as for the Turtle pond pool area.  You will love OKW, rooms are much bigger and the relaxed atmosphere will have you coming back again and again.


Near HH is a booking category for points, not available for cash reservations.  Best advice would be to request first floor villa in Turtle Pond or South Point.


----------



## ashleymrush

I know that you get daily turn down if you are paying cash (like we are) but does that include coffee packets or just toiletry items and standard cleaning? I need to know if my stepdad should plan to bring coffee with him.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ashleymrush said:


> I know that you get daily turn down if you are paying cash (like we are) but does that include coffee packets or just toiletry items and standard cleaning? I need to know if my stepdad should plan to bring coffee with him.



To clarify - It's daily housekeeping, not turn down which  would be them coming in early evening to get the room set up in preparation of sleep.  During the daily housekeeping they would replenish the coffee/tea too.


----------



## ashleymrush

KAT4DISNEY said:


> To clarify - It's daily housekeeping, not turn down which  would be them coming in early evening to get the room set up in preparation of sleep.  During the daily housekeeping they would replenish the coffee/tea too.



Thanks! You're totally right about the vocabulary, didn't even think about the fact that I was using the wrong terminology.


----------



## SGMCO

Thinking about eating at Olivia's on arrival day, after we've checked in and put our things away, do we have to have Ressies? thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

Olivia's typically doesn't require reservations.  What time would you be getting there?


----------



## SGMCO

OKW Lover said:


> Olivia's typically doesn't require reservations.  What time would you be getting there?


We'll get into Airport at noon so I think maybe around 1:30-2:00pm.


----------



## OKW Lover

That shouldn't be any problem at all.  Don't bother getting an ADR.  That way if you run into flight problems you won't have to worry about being charged for a no-show.


----------



## Smile&Nod

Deb & Bill said:


> Near HH is a booking category for points, not available for cash reservations.  Best advice would be to request first floor villa in Turtle Pond or South Point.


Stayed at South Point area in May and loved it - the bus stop is the 2nd one so even with a scooter we never had a problem getting on a bus - even first thing in the morning - Turtle Pond got skipped at least once on our trip.


----------



## allaboard

How many of you usually get in your room earlier than 4pm ? We are hoping to get in earlier, and just assume it depends on many factors!
Hoping to get to the Publix, and all set up in our room and head to Disney Springs for dinner at the Boathouse at 5pm.


----------



## Chuck S

About 60% to 70% of the time a room is ready when I arrive.  *But* I never arrive on a Sunday or a Friday.  I usually stay 8 nights beginning on a Tuesday or Wednesday, so there is likely a greater chance a room was empty the previous night.


----------



## sanibel93

I also get the room about 80% of the time by 12-1 pm. We usually arrive on a Wednesday or Thursday. Have also go it early a few times when we come in on a Friday.


----------



## tammydel

Hi all!
I'm a BCV owner taking my family for our first OKW vacation.  I've done a couple of single nights in a studio at OKW but this time it will be a dedicated 2 bedroom for 6 nights with the kids (19 & 20).  I'm excited about it and I hope the kids will like it.  I love the idea of all the space and the "community neighborhood" feel.  While I'm not overly concerned, I have read some reports of disrepair and less then stellar housekeeping, of course I've also read those of people who have no concerns and love it!  I do tend to fall on the side of looking for what's right rather than what's wrong  Having said all that, I am wondering if they have started the refurbishment yet.  I'm there August 19 -25 and wondering if they will have started and if it would be worth it to request a refurbished room?  Any thoughts or advice from OKW experts?  I really want it all to go well (who doesn't right?) I'm considering OKW as a resale add on for the 11 month booking of lower point 2 bedrooms and availability of GVs.


----------



## ashleymrush

We returned from our 8 day trip to OKW yesterday. We had a lovely time and I really enjoyed the resort pools and the room. My only issue was with the bus service. About half way through the trip we gave up and started driving to the parks. Is the bus service for OKW usually slow/bad? I'm guessing that it is not because many people on multiple bus rides that seemed to be veteran OKWers were also upset. I am very used to having a bus or two that takes a bit longer than usual but we consistently had waits of 30+ minutes. We had a 45+ minute wait one night when leaving MK and they line was so long that it spilled out into the walkway while every other line nearby was super short (it was not during a mass exiting time). Another 30+ minute MK evening the bus driver packed so many people on the bus that it had to be exceeding capacity. People were actually screaming at the bus driver to stop letting people on. It was an awkward experience to say the least. I'm just hoping that it is not the norm and someone can confirm that. If it is normal, it was bad enough that we will likely not stay at the resort again which is upsetting because I did enjoy everything else. I just didn't enjoy being late for ADRs when I went to the bus stop with way more time than was necessary. I was at the Turtle Pond stop at 7:05 for an 8:00 ADR at Paddlefish in Disney Springs and we didn't make it to the restaurant until 8:30. We were very happy that they recognized our issue and still honored our reservation but it was definitely frustrating.


----------



## Chuck S

While OKW can certainly have an "off" day or two for busses, usually I find the bus service no better and no worse than any other onsite resort...but again, there have been some exceptions.


----------



## Megsmachine

Anyone have a pic of what food there is at *The Conch Flats General Store?  We are going for only 3 days and we want to buy a few things for breakfast etc.  Thanks!*


----------



## Megsmachine

Another question. how would we get to ESPN from OKW?  Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

ashleymrush said:


> ..... I just didn't enjoy being late for ADRs when I went to the bus stop with way more time than was necessary. I was at the Turtle Pond stop at 7:05 for an 8:00 ADR at Paddlefish in Disney Springs and we didn't make it to the restaurant until 8:30. We were very happy that they recognized our issue and still honored our reservation but it was definitely frustrating.



As long as the boat is operating (weather permitting) between OKW and Disney Springs, I'd recommend using the boats rather than the bus.  There is also a walkway (a little over a mile) from building 55 to the Westside, but it is unlit at night.


----------



## allaboard

We are arriving on a Thursday, so here's hoping !!!   
We did not specify any particular area, because we like to be surprised ... here's hoping it's a good surprise !!

Sometimes you get something that is better than what you might have asked for , and besides we have never stayed here!  So happy to have the additional bathroom/rooms for the young adults in our family !!


----------



## allaboard

ashleymrush said:


> We returned from our 8 day trip to OKW yesterday. We had a lovely time and I really enjoyed the resort pools and the room. My only issue was with the bus service. About half way through the trip we gave up and started driving to the parks. Is the bus service for OKW usually slow/bad? I'm guessing that it is not because many people on multiple bus rides that seemed to be veteran OKWers were also upset. I am very used to having a bus or two that takes a bit longer than usual but we consistently had waits of 30+ minutes. We had a 45+ minute wait one night when leaving MK and they line was so long that it spilled out into the walkway while every other line nearby was super short (it was not during a mass exiting time). Another 30+ minute MK evening the bus driver packed so many people on the bus that it had to be exceeding capacity. People were actually screaming at the bus driver to stop letting people on. It was an awkward experience to say the least. I'm just hoping that it is not the norm and someone can confirm that. If it is normal, it was bad enough that we will likely not stay at the resort again which is upsetting because I did enjoy everything else. I just didn't enjoy being late for ADRs when I went to the bus stop with way more time than was necessary. I was at the Turtle Pond stop at 7:05 for an 8:00 ADR at Paddlefish in Disney Springs and we didn't make it to the restaurant until 8:30. We were very happy that they recognized our issue and still honored our reservation but it was definitely frustrating.



We are going in July and staying quite awhile, and we usually prefer bus service, so I hope you just had some off experience that gets fixed ...  I hope others weigh in here!


----------



## ashleymrush

Chuck S said:


> As long as the boat is operating (weather permitting) between OKW and Disney Springs, I'd recommend using the boats rather than the bus.  There is also a walkway (a little over a mile) from building 55 to the Westside, but it is unlit at night.



We had planned on doing the boat. We had used it earlier in the day. Unfortunately the bottom had dropped out just as we were leaving and we didn't want to walk to the boat in the pouring rain from the Turtle Pond area and weren't sure that the boat would be running. The rain of course let up after about 15 minutes but by then we were committed to the bus stop. 

What's crazy is that we could've just driven there but we had done mini-golf before Disney Springs earlier in the day and just left our car in the parking deck at Disney Springs, rode the boat back for pool time and a break, and then needed to get back to the Springs for dinner and planned to drive the car back at that point. In my head, this was the perfect plan...I was wrong. Lol!


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Looking at the check in options and noticed "toy story" section. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Deb & Bill

WDisneyWLove said:


> Looking at the check in options and noticed "toy story" section. Does anyone know what this is?


Typical Disney IT.  There isn't any Toy Story section at OKW.


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Deb & Bill said:


> Typical Disney IT.  There isn't any Toy Story section at OKW.



Ha! I didn't think so. I thought it sounded weird....or new. Thanks!


----------



## thegales

DW and I just had a quick two night stay in a Studio near Hospitality House, so we did not get to explore too much of the resort.  We got food to go from Good's Food one afternoon and went to Gurgling Suitcase one evening.  We thoroughly enjoyed all that we saw and did at the resort.  

I was reading some of the later posts in this thread about bus service, and have to say we were on the negative side.  The second morning was EMH at Epcot, so park opening at 8:00 am.  We got to the bus stop at 6:45 am, knowing the buses are supposed to run an hour before park opening.  At 7:15 am, there was still no posting of any time for the Epcot bus, even though all other resorts had times posted and buses coming.  So we decided to drive.  An excellent choice, which prompted us to think we would probably drive to any resort except MK, since you have to deal with the Ferry / Monorail.  On our last day, we went to MK via bus, which arrived at the resort in the typical 15-20 minutes after we got there.  And it was nice since the bus stop was the last in the resort, so we headed directly to the park after boarding.  However, on going back to the resort mid day, the bus took over 30 minutes to arrive.  Not the worst, but okay.  However, at the resort, with the bus making the loop to all the stops through out the resort, it added another 10-15 minutes to the bus ride.  We knew the bus would go through the resort, but it just seemed like it took forever.  With that, we would probably drive even to MK and deal with the Ferry / Monorail instead of the extra time on the bus.  Now of course, if we are in a different part of the resort, we might change our plans.

But we look forward to visiting the resort again in the future.  There is so much to like about the resort, that we can't let the bus service be a deciding factor.


----------



## Chuck S

thegales said:


> However, on going back to the resort mid day, the bus took over 30 minutes to arrive.  Not the worst, but okay.  However, at the resort, with the bus making the loop to all the stops through out the resort, it added another 10-15 minutes to the bus ride.  We knew the bus would go through the resort, but it just seemed like it took forever.  With that, we would probably drive even to MK and deal with the Ferry / Monorail instead of the extra time on the bus.



When staying in the hospitality area, you can always get OFF the return bus at the first stop (Peninsular Road) and just walk across the bridge to the Hospitality area.  It saves a lot of time.


----------



## zorro77

We are long way off for our next visit. OKW is home and enjoy the big rooms and smaller resort. I see my vacation info is still from spring. Ill need to change


----------



## gometros

Tomorrow this time, I'll be headed to my home away from home.


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Trying to figure out what building to request. We have a standard 2 bedroom booked and looking at possibly building 33. Anyone have any feedback on this one or any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## OKW Lover

What is it that is important to you?  Why is Building 33 on your radar?

We've never found enough difference between buildings to warrant picking a particular one.  We've always gone with just requesting Turtle Pond area.


----------



## WDisneyWLove

Don't really know exactly. First time staying here. That's why I'm asking for help.


----------



## Chuck S

I don't have one favorite building.  I generally prefer the Turtle Pond area, and specifically buildings 31 to 35.  Near to the bus stop, they aren't backed right up to the main roads around the outside perimeter of the resort, close enough to the pool for convenience, yet not a lot of noise from people enjoying the pool.


----------



## SGMCO

We will be staying in a Deluxe Studio and I was going to request UPPER FLOOR and CANAL VIEW. Not sure what buildings have a Canal view, would love to see a palm tree, don't care for pine trees.


----------



## SGMCO

Just went to Allears Dining Menus and saw 
*Gurgling Suitcase Pool Delivery*
It has Fish Tacos, The Burger from Olivia's, and a few other items.


----------



## Magic4UsZ's

Does anyone know what you can rent at the marina at OKW? We were thinking of renting the "water mice" but was not sure what if anything is available to rent. I remember being able to rent bicycles,any idea on the prices of those? 
Thanks for the help!
Min


----------



## gometros

I was at OKW this past weekend and was given an HA room in bldg 13, since I booked Hospitality House and that's all they had closest. I asked to be moved and was switched to Bldg 23. Not across the road, but not that bad. Only thing is, I was on the Peninsular Road end of the building and it's very noisy early in the morning.


----------



## BobNed

Magic4UsZ's said:


> Does anyone know what you can rent at the marina at OKW? We were thinking of renting the "water mice" but was not sure what if anything is available to rent. I remember being able to rent bicycles,any idea on the prices of those?
> Thanks for the help!
> Min


Boat rentals were discontinued at OKW (and most other resorts too) about five years ago.  They still have bicycles, but I don't know the prices.


----------



## Magic4UsZ's

I wondered 
Guess that means we'll have to go for a bike ride then back to the pool to cool off.
Anyone know if the Minnie van service is at OKW yet, we will be there in a couple weeks!
Would like to take it to mini golf


----------



## jwgm2012

Looking for opinions on which building, 53 or 33 would be closer to their respective bus stops. Would also love 63 but know those are pretty sought after for their proximity to the HH and their elevators.


----------



## Chuck S

jwgm2012 said:


> Looking for opinions on which building, 53 or 33 would be closer to their respective bus stops. Would also love 63 but know those are pretty sought after for their proximity to the HH and their elevators.



33 and 53 are about the same to their respective bus stops.  I personally would prefer 33 because I like the Turtle Pond area, but it all just a personal choice. Rather than request a specific building, you may be better off requesting close to a bus stop.  That way if the building isn't available when you check-in they will know why you requested that building and will try to accommodate you with the next closest.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Hi, we have a week booked at the end of October and I have waitlisted for an extra day, Thursday, Oct. 26.  We've been waiting about two months now; everything looks booked. I'm beginning to lose hope.  What are the odds that it will come thru? Also, do you think they have taken some of the buildings out of circulation during that time for renovations?  I have a hard time believing that OKW is that booked up.


----------



## Chuck S

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi, we have a week booked at the end of October and I have waitlisted for an extra day, Thursday, Oct. 26.  We've been waiting about two months now; everything looks booked. I'm beginning to lose hope.  What are the odds that it will come thru? Also, do you think they have taken some of the buildings out of circulation during that time for renovations?  I have a hard time believing that OKW is that booked up.


I'm wondering it is it the Halloween Party? I just looked online, no studio or 1 bedroom available anywhere for DVC at WDW.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Chuck S said:


> I'm wondering it is it the Halloween Party? I just looked online, no studio or 1 bedroom available anywhere for DVC at WDW.



I didn't think of that--hmm, that's a possibility.


----------



## jwgm2012

Chuck S said:


> 33 and 53 are about the same to their respective bus stops.  I personally would prefer 33 because I like the Turtle Pond area, but it all just a personal choice. Rather than request a specific building, you may be better off requesting close to a bus stop.  That way if the building isn't available when you check-in they will know why you requested that building and will try to accommodate you with the next closest.



Good advice! Thank you


----------



## BobH

Anyone know if the refurb process has started?


----------



## iteachlit

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hi, we have a week booked at the end of October and I have waitlisted for an extra day, Thursday, Oct. 26.  We've been waiting about two months now; everything looks booked. I'm beginning to lose hope.  What are the odds that it will come thru? Also, do you think they have taken some of the buildings out of circulation during that time for renovations?  I have a hard time believing that OKW is that booked up.


That's during Food & Wine. ALL DVC resorts will be hard to come by.


----------



## iteachlit

BobH said:


> Anyone know if the refurb process has started?


I just got back today from a week at OKW. When we arrived, building 64 was behind a fence. We saw exterior work being done. By Thursday, the fence was down. I'm not sure how long the fence was up, but 64 was definitely closed when we arrived.


----------



## iteachlit

jwgm2012 said:


> Looking for opinions on which building, 53 or 33 would be closer to their respective bus stops. Would also love 63 but know those are pretty sought after for their proximity to the HH and their elevators.


We just spent a week in building 19. The Miller's Road stop is very close, as is the quiet pool. The negative is that Miller's is the last stop on the route, other than Hospitality House; it makes the return trip longer. We started getting off at Peninsular Road, which actually isn't a bad walk to building 19. It seems shorter than Kidani Village's halls!


----------



## juju12345

I've never stayed in OKW but hoping to make a reservation next week for next spring break! I'm hoping to get a one bedroom near HH  How do the buses run? Does the park bus go all over resort picking up and HH is last pick up? Or two separate bus systems- internal and external? Is it often too full to get a seat by the time pick up at HH? And coming back from parks would HH be the last stop?? Thank you!


----------



## allaboard

allaboard said:


> We are going in July and staying quite awhile, and we usually prefer bus service, so I hope you just had some off experience that gets fixed ...  I hope others weigh in here!



Our bus service at OKW was very good the entire time we were there.  We stayed near the South Point bus stop.  I would actually even choose that area again if we were staying there another time.  The only issue I had was that it does take 10 minutes just to drive around OKW in the busses ... or longer maybe depending on when you get on the bus.  Since we were the 2nd stop, there was always room to sit when leaving the resort.  But then we stopped three more times .... 
Really a small complaint... 
And I loved the resort and the amount of room we had.  It was huge.... and our adult "kids" had lots of space  
I missed going through a "lobby" each day which might be odd to some ... but I loved doing that at other places like Beach Club and/or Boardwalk.
Anyway we had a nice time   I felt like the parks were packed though, and I keep hearing reports of a "lackluster" summer .... so I guess I wouldn't want to be there when it's more crowded than it was !!!


----------



## BobH

Thanks for the news about building 64. It would be ironic to have them start the refurb with 64. If I am not mistaken this building is considerably newer than all the other buildings that date back to 1991. I am pretty sure 64 was added much later so in effect they would be refurbishing one of the newest buildings first.


----------



## iteachlit

juju12345 said:


> I've never stayed in OKW but hoping to make a reservation next week for next spring break! I'm hoping to get a one bedroom near HH  How do the buses run? Does the park bus go all over resort picking up and HH is last pick up? Or two separate bus systems- internal and external? Is it often too full to get a seat by the time pick up at HH? And coming back from parks would HH be the last stop?? Thank you!



The park buses run Peninsular Road -> South Point -> Turtle Pond -> Miller's Road -> Hospitality House. IIRC, the Disney Springs bus stops at HH at the start and end of its run, then departs for Disney Springs.

The Springs bus is the "internal shuttle" option; that's why it stops at HH first and last. However, there was a dedicated internal shuttle running AT TIMES when we were there. We saw it at HH a few times, but it never pulled into our Miller's Road stop.

We never had to stand when leaving OKW, only when returning from parks. Miller's Road is the last stop, but most buses pulled in with no more than 10 people on board. Granted, the parks didn't seem very busy when we were there (Jul. 25 - Aug. 1). YMMV.


----------



## Chuck S

juju12345 said:


> I've never stayed in OKW but hoping to make a reservation next week for next spring break! I'm hoping to get a one bedroom near HH  How do the buses run? Does the park bus go all over resort picking up and HH is last pick up? Or two separate bus systems- internal and external? Is it often too full to get a seat by the time pick up at HH? And coming back from parks would HH be the last stop?? Thank you!



I have seen busses quite crowded by the time they get to the HH pickup area, especially in the mornings. While you'd have to ride through the entire resort, you can easily walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Rd stop and board the bus there, it is the first pick-up stop for the park busses.


----------



## jnw2cbw

BobH said:


> Thanks for the news about building 64. It would be ironic to have them start the refurb with 64. If I am not mistaken this building is considerably newer than all the other buildings that date back to 1991. I am pretty sure 64 was added much later so in effect they would be refurbishing one of the newest buildings first.



We checked in on Friday and were assigned to a villa in 64. We also were told that building had been closed because the exterior was painted. The units were the same old same old.


----------



## Yarbogash

Been wait listing OKW for Dec and just got approved. Yay! Will be our first time there. Last trip we were there for dinner and played in the sandbox; loved Olivia's and the whole look and feel of the resort.

Couple questions:
Have made some dinner reservations for Olivia's.  Is it necessary to make reservations for breakfast too?
Is Gurgling Suitcase a decent place to watch football?
When it comes time to enter our preferences we'd like ground floor and near HH. Will we have better chances of success just making one of those requests? We are renting DVC points if it makes a difference.


----------



## Chuck S

Olivia's will probably not need reservations for breakfast, unless you have a large party.  Most folks at OKW seem to eat breakfast in their rooms, I've never had more than a 10 minute wait time for breakfast.
Just remember, almost all HCA units at OKW are on ground floor because only 3 buildings have elevators.  Of course, not every building has handicap units, but requesting ground floor does up your chances of being assigned to one if they are not reserved in advance by someone needing them.  I'm going in early December, as well.


----------



## Yarbogash

Chuck S said:


> Olivia's will probably not need reservations for breakfast, unless you have a large party.  Most folks at OKW seem to eat breakfast in their rooms, I've never had more than a 10 minute wait time for breakfast.
> Just remember, almost all HCA units at OKW are on ground floor because only 3 buildings have elevators.  Of course, not every building has handicap units, but requesting ground floor does up your chances of being assigned to one if they are not reserved in advance by someone needing them.  I'm going in early December, as well.



Thanks chuck s!
Good news about breakfast. We likely will do most breakfasts in the room but after looking at the breakfast menu I want to try it at least once.

And interesting about the hca rooms. Had not considered that. I looked at some room photos and while I think our kids would like that shower my wife might not like the smaller bathroom counter. Will have to run that by her.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## chepic

1st time in building 46 and really liking it.  Quiet, great view of the river, and not a bad walk to the main pool.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BobH said:


> Thanks for the news about building 64. It would be ironic to have them start the refurb with 64. If I am not mistaken this building is considerably newer than all the other buildings that date back to 1991. I am pretty sure 64 was added much later so in effect they would be refurbishing one of the newest buildings first.


It was opened around 1999.  Not all that new.


----------



## Wakey

Has anyone seen the room renovations being done yet (rather than exterior painting or internal structural aircon, ducting, windows etc issues that often get mistaken for the room refurb starting)? It's now well behind.


----------



## BobNed

Wakey said:


> Has anyone seen the room renovations being done yet (rather than exterior painting or internal structural aircon, ducting, windows etc issues that often get mistaken for the room refurb starting)? It's now well behind.


It isn't scheduled to start until "later this year" (whatever that means) according to the latest Disney Files magazine (page 17):



> Disney’s Old Key West Resort:
> The two-year renovation
> of villas at our community’s flagship resort, reported in
> the spring edition of Disney Files Magazine, remains on
> schedule to begin later this year, updating bathrooms, floors,
> furnishings and décor.


----------



## HubbDave

I'm sure it's in here somewhere...we stayed at OKW two nights last August and will arrive a Monday for 7 nights...One bedroom villa

Is laundry detergent provided? (Renting)


----------



## iteachlit

HubbDave said:


> Is laundry detergent provided? (Renting)


Yes, but you'll only get two small packs of Finish powder. If you're renting points, you'll get trash and towel "service" on the fourth day, which may or may not replenish the dish detergent. I placed _service_ in quotes because our T&T service included the housekeeper knocking on the door, asking if we wanted towels, then throwing all of the fresh towels on the chair in the living room. She did take out what trash we had, but only from the kitchen. Not much of a service...


----------



## BobNed

HubbDave said:


> I'm sure it's in here somewhere...we stayed at OKW two nights last August and will arrive a Monday for 7 nights...One bedroom villa
> 
> Is laundry detergent provided? (Renting)


*Laundry and Housekeeping Services *
Disney Vacation Club Resorts offer laundry and housekeeping services. Daily housekeeping service is not provided for Members (or renters).

A 24-hour self-service laundry room is available at each Disney Vacation Club Resort. There are also dry-cleaning and valet laundry services. Villas with one or more bedrooms feature an in-unit washer and dryer.

*Trash & Towel Service*
For stays of 7 nights or fewer, Trash & Towel Service is provided on day 4, regardless of whether you're staying on a Member-discounted cash reservation, Vacation Points reservation, or a combination of both.

With Trash & Towel Service, Housekeeping will:


Empty trash and replace liners in trash bins
Provide fresh bathroom linens
Replace bath amenities as needed
Replenish facial tissues, paper towels and toilet paper
Replenish coffee, sugar, cream and sweeteners
*Full-Cleaning Service*
For stays of 8 or more nights, Full-Cleaning Service is provided on day 4 and Trash & Towel Service is provided on day 8, regardless of whether you're staying on a Member-discounted cash reservation, Vacation Points reservation, or a combination of both. This cycle repeats for stays longer than 8 days.

With Full-Cleaning Service, Housekeeping will provide everything included with the Trash & Towel Service, plus:


Change the bed linens
Vacuum and dust the vacation villa
Clean the bathroom(s)
Clean the kitchen/kitchenette and wash the dishes
Rental Guests (non-Members or Disney Vacation Club Members not booking through Membership) receive Full-Cleaning Services every day.

For all of the above, additional Housekeeping Services may be purchased.

*Additional Housekeeping Service Daily Rates:*

Deluxe Studio: $30 per day requested
1-Bedroom Villa: $45 per day requested
2-Bedroom Villa: $60 per day requested
3-Bedroom Grand Villa: $75 per day requested
*Additional Trash & Towel Service Rates:*

Deluxe Studio: $15 per day requested
1-Bedroom Villa: $20 per day requested
2-Bedroom Villa: $25 per day requested
3-Bedroom Grand Villa: $35 per day requested
Note: Trash and recycling disposal areas are located on the premises for your use in between Full-Cleaning Services.

*Pay As You Play*
With Pay As You Play service, you'll be provided with the following amenities at no extra charge at the start of your stay and during each Housekeeping service. After that, you may purchase more amenities for the following fees (fees are subject to change):


Toiletries Package: $5 - includes 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel
Coffee Package: $3 - includes 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners
Towel Package: $6 - includes 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat
Laundry Detergent (only in 1-, 2- and 3-Bedroom Villas): $1 - includes 1 box for 1 load of laundry
NOTE: Rates are subject to change without notice.

You should have ONE small box (one load) of laundry detergent.  You'll get another one on your Trash & Towel day.  You can buy more (see above).  You can also get it at the Conch Flats store.  Items like dish washng detergent, dishwasher detergent, paper towels, toilet paper, etc. are not charged for.  Just call Housekeeping if you need more.  Coffee filters and coffee are not provided either except for one or two starter packs of coffee.  Most of us bring our own favorite brand anyway.


----------



## HubbDave

Thank you both very much.


----------



## senecabeach

Staying @ OKW in the future and wondering if there are shuttles between distant buildings & the Hospitality house/Olivia's/boat  ???  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## iteachlit

senecabeach said:


> Staying @ OKW in the future and wondering if there are shuttles between distant buildings & the Hospitality house/Olivia's/boat  ???  Thanks in advance!!!


Yes. Hospitality House is always the last stop, no matter what bus you take.


----------



## Chuck S

senecabeach said:


> Staying @ OKW in the future and wondering if there are shuttles between distant buildings & the Hospitality house/Olivia's/boat  ???  Thanks in advance!!!


And to geth back to your room, you can either wait for the internal/Springs bus or walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Rd stop and hop on any bus.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Just booked a last minute trip at OKW for the first time. Where exactly does the boat depart for Disney Spring? Near the main building?


----------



## JackDiznee

Yes.   Papa's Den ( a furinshed waiting area) is next to the main check-in desks)   
The boat loading area is right outside the doors from the Den at the end of the building.   
Olivia's is also nearby.
Be aware of running times (posted there, or check with front desk).   They don't usually start until mid-morning.
Also does not run during or after heavy rain, since elevated water level will prevent boat canopy from fitting under the bridges.


----------



## JackDiznee

chepic said:


> 1st time in building 46 and really liking it.  Quiet, great view of the river, and not a bad walk to the main pool.


Our first visit there (as non-members) was next door in Bldg 45.  We liked it so much we became members before we went home.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You can catch any bus to the Hospitality House area.  Disembark the bus and walk through the walkway between the check in area and Olivia's.  The boat dock is right at the end of that walkway.


----------



## chepic

So just back from another wonderful trip.  Had a great room in 46 that overlooked the river.  Nice a quiet, beautiful sunrises, and easy walking.  Received a call while there that they were doing walking tours of OKW and showcasing the beginning of the timeshare.  We did not go.  We did notice that our picture was taken down from the wall and no one could tell me where it went.  :O(   I looked in their photo albums but it was not there.  Made me sad.  No issues with our room...clean, stocked, and had a blender.  Did notice that the waiter at the main pool was only available 1 day, that was too bad too, really liked that little addition.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Just booked our first DVC  stay here! OKW is also our home resort, as we've stayed here twice already (both on cash reservations)

I do have a question though. So we did book a room that was an accessible Grand Villa (ended up with double the points we were expecting for this trip, so decided to splurge). Which area is this in? (As far as I can tell, we did not book hospitality house, but does the accessible option change that?)

TIA


----------



## BobNed

CarlyMur09 said:


> Just booked our first DVC  stay here! OKW is also our home resort, as we've stayed here twice already (both on cash reservations)
> 
> I do have a question though. So we did book a room that was an accessible Grand Villa (ended up with double the points we were expecting for this trip, so decided to splurge). Which area is this in? (As far as I can tell, we did not book hospitality house, but does the accessible option change that?)
> 
> TIA


HCA GVs are found only in Buildings 48 (ground level access to the first floor of the villa) and 63 (elevator access to the first floor of the GV). No OKW GVs have elevator access to the second floor of the villa.   Below is a map of the resort.  Buildings outlined in red and yellow have HCA GVs.

Enjoy your stay.  OKW is our favorite resort.


----------



## CarlyMur09

BobNed said:


> HCA GVs are found only in Buildings 48 (ground level access to the first floor of the villa) and 63 (elevator access to the first floor of the GV). No OKW GVs have elevator access to the second floor of the villa.   Below is a map of the resort.  Buildings outlined in red and yellow have HCA GVs.
> 
> Enjoy your stay.  OKW is our favorite resort.
> 
> View attachment 262844


Ok, thank you!

I do have another question. The option we have for the room is hearing accessible as well, and we do have two people that are deaf (myself and my twin). Do we have to do anything to set that up?


----------



## Chuck S

I can't actually answer the question...but Mom and I were put into a wheelchair room that I assume was also hearing accessible room (a studio).  I noticed it had a doorbell button, which I assumed should have caused a light to blink inside, but as far as I could tell, it was not functioning.  So be sure to ask about it at check-in.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CarlyMur09 said:


> Ok, thank you!
> 
> I do have another question. The option we have for the room is hearing accessible as well, and we do have two people that are deaf (myself and my twin). Do we have to do anything to set that up?



No experience but I think that it needs to be set up for you.  I'd email MS and see what they have to say.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

I'm sure this has been covered, but are there smoking areas near all of the buildings? The maps I've seen only show a few over the whole resort. Unfortunately, my husband is a smoker.


----------



## Deb & Bill

JAMIESMITH said:


> I'm sure this has been covered, but are there smoking areas near all of the buildings? The maps I've seen only show a few over the whole resort. Unfortunately, my husband is a smoker.


If you check the map in post #2487 above, it states there is a smoking area in front of each guest building.  Some buildings are rather long, so if you are one end the smoking area might be at the other.  The map shows the smoking areas at the pools and the hospitality house.


----------



## ghtx

I'm very excited that in a week we will be going back to OKW!  I haven't been there in at least 15 years.  My parents bought DVC in its very first year when OKW was the only resort, though usually now when we travel we stay elsewhere.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Smile&Nod said:


> Stayed at South Point area in May and loved it - the bus stop is the 2nd one so even with a scooter we never had a problem getting on a bus - even first thing in the morning - Turtle Pond got skipped at least once on our trip.


Why does Turtle Pond get skipped?  I hear this often and I can remember waiting 40 minutes for a bus at rope drop time.  Watched two or three buses for other parks stop while I waited for Epcot.


----------



## Sparkly

Two very quick questions: 
1. Is there a vaccum in the room that I could use for vaccum storage bags? I'm thinking of using one of these to pack my own pillow as I sleep so much better.
2. When do the pools generally stay open until? I'd like to make some time to go swimming this trip and I hear the pools close earlier in the evening then they used to. Do the quiet pools stay open late enough that I might go swimming after the parks close?

Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sparkly said:


> Two very quick questions:
> 1. Is there a vaccum in the room that I could use for vaccum storage bags? I'm thinking of using one of these to pack my own pillow as I sleep so much better.
> 2. When do the pools generally stay open until? I'd like to make some time to go swimming this trip and I hear the pools close earlier in the evening then they used to. Do the quiet pools stay open late enough that I might go swimming after the parks close?
> 
> Thanks


No, the vacuums cannot be used for vacuum storage bags.  Get the type where you roll the air out instead of the ones you suck it out with a vacuum.  
Pools usually close by 10 or 11PM.  And they are all gated.


----------



## BobH

I have a Grand Villa near hospitality house reserved on points for Nov. 2017. I was told by DVC reservations CM that it would be in building 25. Apparently this building is where you are assigned if you succeed in getting a reservation for a grand Villa in the "hospitality house" category.  I have a question regarding the size beds in the two bedrooms on the second floor. Some sources say 2 Queen beds in both bed rooms, some other sources say 2 Queens in one bedroom and 2 double beds in the second upstairs bed rooms. Can anyone who has stayed in a Grand Villa tell me which layout is correct? I am traveling with a large family group and knowing in advance would help us very much. I can't seem to locate an answer on Disney's Official website. Thanks very much.


----------



## BobNed

BobH said:


> I have a Grand Villa near hospitality house reserved on points for Nov. 2017. I was told by DVC reservations CM that it would be in building 25. Apparently this building is where you are assigned if you succeed in getting a reservation for a grand Villa in the "hospitality house" category.  I have a question regarding the size beds in the two bedrooms on the second floor. Some sources say 2 Queen beds in both bed rooms, some other sources say 2 Queens in one bedroom and 2 double beds in the second upstairs bed rooms. Can anyone who has stayed in a Grand Villa tell me which layout is correct? I am traveling with a large family group and knowing in advance would help us very much. I can't seem to locate an answer on Disney's Official website. Thanks very much.


From the Member Service Web site:

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/old-key-west-resort/points-rooms/

*3-Bedroom Grand Villa – Near Hospitality House*

1 king-size bed, 2 queen-size beds, 2 double-size beds, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa 
Sleeps Up to 12


----------



## lizziepooh

BobNed said:


> From the Member Service Web site:
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/florida/old-key-west-resort/points-rooms/
> 
> *3-Bedroom Grand Villa – Near Hospitality House*
> 
> 1 king-size bed, 2 queen-size beds, 2 double-size beds, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
> Sleeps Up to 12


----------



## lizziepooh

We had 2 double beds in the second bedroom of our grand villa.


----------



## BobNed

lizziepooh said:


> We had 2 double beds in the second bedroom of our grand villa.


Exactly.  Just like I said.


----------



## BobH

Thanks so much Bob & Lizzie. I have book marked the link you posted.


----------



## Kellybelly78

Hey Everyone - I just purchased my first DVC at OKW. So excited to have booked my first trip in February for my 40th birthday. 

I stayed at OKW in 1996 - my parents were members back then (when they gave you park tickets!)

We are staying in a 2 bedroom villa .... and my fiancee has to use a scooter due to degenerative back issues. I know that many of the buildings don't have elevators. What do you all suggest for a building request that is reasonable close to transportation - we will not be renting a car.


----------



## Smile&Nod

Kellybelly78 said:


> Hey Everyone - I just purchased my first DVC at OKW. So excited to have booked my first trip in February for my 40th birthday.
> 
> I stayed at OKW in 1996 - my parents were members back then (when they gave you park tickets!)
> 
> We are staying in a 2 bedroom villa .... and my fiancee has to use a scooter due to degenerative back issues. I know that many of the buildings don't have elevators. What do you all suggest for a building request that is reasonable close to transportation - we will not be renting a car.


Not sure of building numbers but you can put a medical request on your reservation so you either get a first floor unit or one of the elevator buildings.


----------



## Kellybelly78

Oh, great. Thank you. 

Last time we went, we stayed at POR but he didn't use the scooter all the time, only in the parks. This time, he needs it all the time to be able to navigate the resort area as well. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Smile&Nod said:


> Not sure of building numbers but you can put a medical request on your reservation so you either get a first floor unit or one of the elevator buildings.



Because OKW has multiple stops thru out the resort your never very far from transportation.  You do want to put the request in to be on the first floor or in an elevator building due to medical reasons though so you can get the scooter to the villa.


----------



## hertamaniac

Does anyone know if the boat transportation from OKW to DS is now back open?


----------



## chepic

booked for April.....214 days


----------



## BobH

I believe buildings 62 and 63 both have elevators. However, building 63 is the only one that has an elevator and is supposed to be handicapped accessible.
Here is a link (that I hope works for you) on this website to some information that may help that gives a lot of information on handicapped accessible buildings and elevatiors etc.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/


----------



## SGMCO

Does most building on Peninsular road have Canal View? are Buildings 45 and 46 considered on Peninsular road?


----------



## OKW Lover

Unfortunately the map that was in the first post of this thread no longer shows up.  However, here is a link to a map that should help.  http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## OKW Lover




----------



## Deb & Bill

SGMCO said:


> Does most building on Peninsular road have Canal View? are Buildings 45 and 46 considered on Peninsular road?


45 and 46 are considered South Point.  27, 28 and 29 have golf course views.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BobH said:


> I believe buildings 62 and 63 both have elevators. However, building 63 is the only one that has an elevator and is supposed to be handicapped accessible.
> Here is a link (that I hope works for you) on this website to some information that may help that gives a lot of information on handicapped accessible buildings and elevatiors etc.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/


bldg. 62, 63 and 64 all have an elevator.


----------



## BobNed

Here is the map from the first post ...


----------



## hertamaniac

SGMCO said:


> Does most building on Peninsular road have Canal View? are Buildings 45 and 46 considered on Peninsular road?



Currently in building 46 for a couple of weeks; it is closer to South Point transportation station, etc.


----------



## shoes99

BobNed said:


> Here is the map from the first post ...
> 
> View attachment 271865


Booked 1 BR Wheelchair Accessible with roll-in shower thru member services but it doesn't say near HH, so does that mean we will get any building as long as 
it is WC accessible as shown on the map  We arrive 11/4/2017


----------



## Chuck S

shoes99 said:


> Booked 1 BR Wheelchair Accessible with roll-in shower thru member services but it doesn't say near HH, so does that mean we will get any building as long as
> it is WC accessible as shown on the map  We arrive 11/4/2017



Yes, but because it isn't a "near HH" category, it is doubtful you'll get bldg. 13, 23 or 26. Unless you get Bldg 63, you will definitely be in a first floor unit.


----------



## dwsandy

Just wanted to share one of my favourite pics from our vacation.  We were in room 1430 and watched the sunrise from our balcony after our first night.  It was so peaceful!


----------



## Sparkly

When's the refurb supposed to happen? Is it likely to be finished by next September, when we're likely to head back to OKW?


----------



## BobNed

Sparkly said:


> When's the refurb supposed to happen? Is it likely to be finished by next September, when we're likely to head back to OKW?


The people who know aren't talking and the people who are talking don't know.

It was supposed to start earlier this year, then summer, then fall.  DVC hasn't said a word since spring.


----------



## hertamaniac

Sparkly said:


> When's the refurb supposed to happen? Is it likely to be finished by next September, when we're likely to head back to OKW?



I can tell you that as of last Thursday, I didn't see anything being done (at least externally).  But, we were on the canal so not sure about Miller Road, etc.


----------



## Bbguy5

Someone posted in another thread that buildings 30-33 of turtle pond have been blocked off and stuff was being torn out.  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/any-news-on-okw-room-refurb.3639927/#


----------



## kydisneyfans

We left yesterday, buildings 32-33 were walled off on Monday, 30-31 were walled off on Tuesday. 
Curtains were down and you could see workers inside the units.


----------



## WDWLODGE

iteachlit said:


> The park buses run Peninsular Road -> South Point -> Turtle Pond -> Miller's Road -> Hospitality House. IIRC, the Disney Springs bus stops at HH at the start and end of its run, then departs for Disney Springs.
> 
> The Springs bus is the "internal shuttle" option; that's why it stops at HH first and last. However, there was a dedicated internal shuttle running AT TIMES when we were there. We saw it at HH a few times, but it never pulled into our Miller's Road stop.
> 
> We never had to stand when leaving OKW, only when returning from parks. Miller's Road is the last stop, but most buses pulled in with no more than 10 people on board. Granted, the parks didn't seem very busy when we were there (Jul. 25 - Aug. 1). YMMV.



We just booked our first OKW stay for May 2018. This will also be our 1st trip in 10+ years without a vehicle. So we will be relying on bus transportation. We do have a room booked near the HH House. With the HH bus stop being the last stop I was thinking that would be the stop we would use to catch the bus leaving the resort. My only concern/question was during busy times of the day like in the morning is it possible that the bus might be full before reaching the HH stop and bypass that stop all together?


----------



## Chuck S

The bus may be standing room only and have no room for any wheelchairs or ecv.  If you want to get on at the first bus stop and ride through the resort, you will virtually be guaranteed a seat.  It is only a short walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop.


----------



## Pluto80

We were there for two weeks in the summer and never once was the bus full. We got a seat on the majority of occasions


----------



## WDWLODGE

Chuck S said:


> The bus may be standing room only and have no room for any wheelchairs or ecv.  If you want to get on at the first bus stop and ride through the resort, you will virtually be guaranteed a seat.  It is only a short walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop.





Pluto80 said:


> We were there for two weeks in the summer and never once was the bus full. We got a seat on the majority of occasions



Thanks, that's good to know. We wouldn't mind standing if we have to, we just wouldn't want to miss out on a bus because by the time it got to the HH stop it was too full and skipped that stop.


----------



## hertamaniac

We never had to stand on the bus during our recent two week visit.  However, the bus to MK in the AM was the most crowded (tied for AK at the end of the night).  Epcot and HS buses were practically empty the entire time.

Agree that Peninsular Road stop is a winner to/from all parks.


----------



## momtwoboys

Which building in the HH area is your favorite? We are close to owning at OKW!


----------



## Deb & Bill

momtwoboys said:


> Which building in the HH area is your favorite? We are close to owning at OKW!


We've owned at OKW for twenty years now.  We don't prefer the near HH area at all.  Too noisy and busy.


----------



## Jobelly

I have changed to okw from POR due to the dog situation and thrilled as we loved it last year. I’ve just seen on Disney Food blog that the pool bar at POR has started to do the frose cocktail which is my favourite cocktail at hard rock hotel. Does anyone know if these have started at OKW as well?


----------



## momtwoboys

Deb & Bill said:


> We've owned at OKW for twenty years now.  We don't prefer the near HH area at all.  Too noisy and busy.


thanks! Wondering for those that do like that area, which building do you prefer.


----------



## sanibel93

We like building 11, just stayed there a couple of weeks ago. Was very quit.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

We have stayed in building 14 a couple of times, and like it. Right across from HH, and the bus stop there. However, we also stayed in building 26, which I think we slightly preferred. We always use the buses, so the Peninsular stop if the first pick up / drop off for the parks. It was great as we were first stop after a long day at the parks, but in the mornings, we took the short stroll over the bridge, across the road, and the walkway down to the HH bus stop to head right out to the parks. 

Claire


----------



## momtwoboys

Disneymadhouse said:


> We have stayed in building 14 a couple of times, and like it. Right across from HH, and the bus stop there. However, we also stayed in building 26, which I think we slightly preferred. We always use the buses, so the Peninsular stop if the first pick up / drop off for the parks. It was great as we were first stop after a long day at the parks, but in the mornings, we took the short stroll over the bridge, across the road, and the walkway down to the HH bus stop to head right out to the parks.
> 
> Claire


thanks for that awesome detailed info!


----------



## Chuck S

It depends upon whether I'm driving or flying to WDW.  WHen I drive and book HH, I prefer bldgs 23 to 26, as parking in 11 to 14 can sometime be rough.  WHen I travel solo, I often book near HH.  When traveling with a group, I do not, as we'd want the additional restroom entry through the laundry room in 1 and 2 bedroom units.


----------



## aoconnor

Per DVC News the refurb is underway and the schedule has been accelerated to complete in summer 2018. Seems unlikely that they could renovate 500+ rooms in 12 months....

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/old-key-west/news-63166/3946-old-key-west-refurb-under-way


----------



## Jobelly

aoconnor said:


> Per DVC News the refurb is underway and the schedule has been accelerated to complete in summer 2018. Seems unlikely that they could renovate 700+ rooms in 12 months....
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/old-key-west/news-63166/3946-old-key-west-refurb-under-way


I hope they don’t lose the big bath!!


----------



## disneyobessed

Are there any "leaked" pics of what the new units will look like!?


----------



## minorthr

For anyone that has stayed in the GrandVilla at OKW what is the bed configuration?  Disney lists it as King bed, 2 queens, 2 doubles and a queen sofa, sleeps 12.   Other sites list it as king, 2 queen, 2 queen and queen sofa.  Then Ive seen others say there is also a sleeper chair in the living room.   I'm assuming Disney's site is accurate but your not sleeping 2 adults on a double bed comfortably.


----------



## Chuck S

Unless the configuration changes with the current refurbishment, it is King, 2 Queen, 2 Double, Queen sleeper sofa. I don't know if the sleeper chair has been added, but I would _assume_ so, as it was added to the one and two bedroom units.


----------



## minorthr

Chuck S said:


> Unless the configuration changes with the current refurbishment, it is King, 2 Queen, 2 Double, Queen sleeper sofa. I don't know if the sleeper chair has been added, but I would _assume_ so, as it was added to the one and two bedroom units.



DVC site says sleeper chair for 1 and 2 bedroom doesn't mention it at all for grand villa.  So Ill go with no at this time.   Maybe after the current refurb.


----------



## Sparkly

I hope they modernise the kitchen appliances, last trip we had a noisy dishwasher which kept waking me up and Nov 15 we had a super noisy fridge!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

They are working away here at OKW. They have at least 3-5 buildings under renovation —all in the Turtle Pond area and in the low 30’s.  No photos here but plumbers/painters have been coming daily and today we saw a bedding/drapery company truck so I would assume some have to be close to finishing.


----------



## Chuck S

I hope so.  I'm going in early December, and requested a one bedroom near the Turtle Pond bus stop.  How great would it be to be in a freshly renovated room?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Chuck S said:


> I hope so.  I'm going in early December, and requested a one bedroom near the Turtle Pond bus stop.  How great would it be to be in a freshly renovated room?


Yes, that would be fabulous! We have had a wonderful week here at OKW. Our one bedroom was very clean but the bathroom is so worn out.  I am very hopeful for a nice renovation. This is a lovely resort and the room size fits my family’s needs. Crossing my fingers for a good and thoughtful design.


----------



## shoes99

We just checked into Turtle Pond Building 34 first floor accessible. Don't see any construction, and DH is sleeping
on the couch in the living room.  We just got of the Fantasy.  Our room was ready at 2:30PM.  Resort is busy.


----------



## SL6827

Ok, so how many studios are classified as "near the Hospitality House?


----------



## Chuck S

SL6827 said:


> Ok, so how many studios are classified as "near the Hospitality House?



There are 40 Studios in the Near HH category, 4 each in bldgs 11, 12, 13, 23, 24, 25 & 26, plus 12 studios in bldg 14, I think 6 of the studios in bldg 14 do not have a front window, the ones in the crossbar of the "U" shaped bldgs do not have a front window.  I believe there is a mirror or painting there instead.


----------



## SL6827

I don't think we would like a trek up to a third floor room, and there is no guarantee that you won't get one, so I am just stumped.  Which one would I prefer more, a room close to the HH, where there are fewer first or second floor rooms, or a room a good ways out, with a good chance of getting a first floor room?


----------



## E&As Mom

Morning everyone! I'm headed to OKW in 8 short days and have a couple of questions. Does Bell Services ever help pick you up and take you up to HH when it's time to check out/hop on the Magical Express? Or do we need to use the bus? The only reason I ask is that my DH and MIL will be flying out pretty early (their flight leaves @ 9 am, which I'm guessing means a 6 a.m. ME pick up), but I didn't know if they can call bell services to come to the room to pick them and their luggage up (we were able to do this @ CSR on our stays there). I wasn't sure how early the buses would be running.

Secondly, what is the best way to request a certain building? I know there are absolutely no guarantees on where we are put, and honestly, I don't really want to be near HH... I've stayed in building 56  in the South Point road area (and actually really liked it back there), but didn't know if faxing the resort (I've read people have done this at some resorts) is something anyone has done @ OKW. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SL6827

Am I correct in seeing that there are 18 studios on the first floor, 18 on the second and 4 on the third floor?  With those numbers, one will only have a 10% chance of getting a third floor room near the Hospitality House?  Plus, if you were assigned one of those four rooms you could ask to be moved to a another building anywhere in the resort that might have a ground floor available, if possible?

I am really weighing which resort would make the better home resort for us when we buy in.  Either here or SSR.  And the lower dues and a little longer contract at SSR are really enticing.  But then I also would like to consider AKVs or BRVs, but they will probably come with a higher price tag and higher dues.  So my very short list will consist of OKW and SSR.


----------



## Chuck S

SL6827 said:


> Am I correct in seeing that there are 18 studios on the first floor, 18 on the second and 4 on the third floor?  With those numbers, one will only have a 10% chance of getting a third floor room near the Hospitality House?  Plus, if you were assigned one of those four rooms you could ask to be moved to a another building anywhere in the resort that might have a ground floor available, if possible?
> 
> I am really weighing which resort would make the better home resort for us when we buy in.  Either here or SSR.  And the lower dues and a little longer contract at SSR are really enticing.  But then I also would like to consider AKVs or BRVs, but they will probably come with a higher price tag and higher dues.  So my very short list will consist of OKW and SSR.



Most 3 story buildings at OKW do not have studios on the 3rd floor. There are only 18 3rd floor studios throughout the entire resort, most of the 3-story building do not have any units on the 3rd floor, rather they are the top floor of OKWs two story Grand Villas.  In at least 50 stays over the last 25 years, I've only gotten a 3rd floor studio 2x, and I think at least 24 or more visits were in studios.


----------



## SL6827

Chuck S said:


> Most 3 story buildings at OKW do not have studios on the 3rd floor. There are only 18 3rd floor studios throughout the entire resort, most of the 3-story building do not have any units on the 3rd floor, rather they are the top floor of OKWs two story Grand Villas.  In at least 50 stays over the last 25 years, I've only gotten a 3rd floor studio 2x, and I think at least 24 or more visits were in studios.


Cool.  Good information I did not know.


----------



## Emmafleur

Hi, we’re booked into a one bedroom villa next August (5 adults). We’ve paid cash through Disney Holidays. On my app it’s giving me the chance to start check in already but I don’t want to do it before we know where to request our room. Are there certain restrictions on cash renters as to where we might be put? I’d really like to be near Hospitality House but not sure if that will be an option for non-DVC holidayers. Thanks


----------



## okwminnie

E&As Mom said:


> Morning everyone! I'm headed to OKW in 8 short days and have a couple of questions. Does Bell Services ever help pick you up and take you up to HH when it's time to check out/hop on the Magical Express? Or do we need to use the bus? The only reason I ask is that my DH and MIL will be flying out pretty early (their flight leaves @ 9 am, which I'm guessing means a 6 a.m. ME pick up), but I didn't know if they can call bell services to come to the room to pick them and their luggage up (we were able to do this @ CSR on our stays there). I wasn't sure how early the buses would be running.
> 
> Secondly, what is the best way to request a certain building? I know there are absolutely no guarantees on where we are put, and honestly, I don't really want to be near HH... I've stayed in building 56  in the South Point road area (and actually really liked it back there), but didn't know if faxing the resort (I've read people have done this at some resorts) is something anyone has done @ OKW.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hello! we always book bell service the night before to pick us up and take us (and our luggage) to the airline check-in desk. They are always promptly there at the time arranged, no matter how early!
Enjoy OKW!  we were just there last week and miss it!


----------



## Chuck S

Emmafleur said:


> Hi, we’re booked into a one bedroom villa next August (5 adults). We’ve paid cash through Disney Holidays. On my app it’s giving me the chance to start check in already but I don’t want to do it before we know where to request our room. Are there certain restrictions on cash renters as to where we might be put? I’d really like to be near Hospitality House but not sure if that will be an option for non-DVC holidayers. Thanks


With DVC it is a booking category, with a cash reservation I think it is only a request. But yes, you should make the request.  Likely you'll be placed in bldgs 27 to 29, bldg 16 or bldgs 62 to 64. The DVC Near HH building are 11 to14 and 23 to 26.


----------



## Emmafleur

Chuck S said:


> With DVC it is a booking category, with a cash reservation I think it is only a request. But yes, you should make the request.  Likely you'll be placed in bldgs 27 to 29, bldg 16 or bldgs 62 to 64. The DVC Near HH building are 11 to14 and 23 to 26.


Thank you for that. It gives me some idea of which buildings to request.


----------



## stephtron312

15 days until I get to be at our home resort again!! So excited to be back there


----------



## momtwoboys

We just passed ROFR today on a OKW contract!


----------



## HappyHappy

momtwoboys said:


> We just passed ROFR today on a OKW contract!



Welcome Home!!


----------



## Wakey

I am dying to see a refurbed room, as OKW is wonderful and it was just the slightly old rooms that set it back. If anyone there can get a look insider one that would be fantastic.


----------



## momtwoboys

HappyHappy said:


> Welcome Home!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

minorthr said:


> DVC site says sleeper chair for 1 and 2 bedroom doesn't mention it at all for grand villa.  So Ill go with no at this time.   Maybe after the current refurb.


The OKW GV has the twin sized sleeper chair in the living room.


----------



## kmorlock

Is anyone at OKW able to check out the reported construction areas?  Any pics would be great too!


----------



## darrenf67

Hi all

I had a flight time change and we won't be arriving until around 8pm on Tuesday night (12/5) - will there be anywhere we could get some dinner on site apart from Olivia's? Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

Downtown Disney/Disney Springs. But for a table service meal at OKW, Olivia's is your only choice, and their food is some of the best.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> Downtown Disney/Disney Springs. But for a table service meal at OKW, Olivia's is your only choice, and their food is some of the best.


Buttermilk Southernmost Fried Chicken.  Very good.


----------



## SL6827

How long is the refurb supposed to last here?


----------



## Deb & Bill

SL6827 said:


> How long is the refurb supposed to last here?


None of us really knows.   First they said two to three years.  Now we are hearing it will be done by Spring.  Officially it hasn't started yet.  They usually have a notation on the website on any resorts that are undergoing renovation.  There are no notes on the OKW page.


----------



## SL6827

Deb & Bill said:


> None of us really knows.   First they said two to three years.  Now we are hearing it will be done by Spring.  Officially it hasn't started yet.  They usually have a notation on the website on any resorts that are undergoing renovation.  There are no notes on the OKW page.


Just a wait and see timeline.


----------



## kmorlock

Is anyone at OKW now to report/post?


----------



## keepswimming76

We’ll be arriving at OKW Saturday. Looking forward to staying there for the first time.

Does anyone happen to know where I can find the activites calendar for December? We are wondering what the movie will be on Saturday. Thanks!


----------



## Wakey

Apparently (reported to have been said to people by member services, unverified but I’ve seen 2 people say it) OKW studios are losing the 2 beds and going to the 1 bed and sofa bed in the refurb.
I’m hoping if correct, they’ll put in the new Murphy sofa beds they are testing in SSR, but maybe too soon for those to be going in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> Apparently (reported to have been said to people by member services, unverified but I’ve seen 2 people say it) OKW studios are losing the 2 beds and going to the 1 bed and sofa bed in the refurb.
> I’m hoping if correct, they’ll put in the new Murphy sofa beds they are testing in SSR, but maybe too soon for those to be going in?



Oh, I don't think losing the 2 beds would go over well.....


----------



## Chuck S

Wakey said:


> Apparently (reported to have been said to people by member services, unverified but I’ve seen 2 people say it) OKW studios are losing the 2 beds and going to the 1 bed and sofa bed in the refurb.
> I’m hoping if correct, they’ll put in the new Murphy sofa beds they are testing in SSR, but maybe too soon for those to be going in?



I hope they keep the two queen beds.  Otherwise they could face a problem, as state law does not allow them to substantially change what was purchased...and a real bed to a sofa may meet that definition of a substantial change.


----------



## TrishaK

Sofa beds just gross me out, and I hate the idea of my daughter sleeping in one.  Two real beds for our family, please!


----------



## Noemie

We booked OKW specifically because of the two beds! They better don’t change it or I’ll be furious and demand a resort change to have two beds.


----------



## minorthr

Chuck S said:


> I hope they keep the two queen beds.  Otherwise they could face a problem, as state law does not allow them to substantially change what was purchased...and a real bed to a sofa may meet that definition of a substantial change.



Guess that really depends on the legal definition of a bed or if that definition even matters.  If this rumor is true, knowing corporate lawyers they feel confident that legally a sofa bed is the same as a regular bed or maybe they install that murphy bed\sofa they have been testing at SSR otherwise they wouldn't be doing it.  They can also probably argue you bought in with a the room that slept 4 before the reno and it sleeps 4 after the reno. 

But until Disney comes out and says what they are doing or pics of it leak I'm not going to get upset over it.


----------



## SL6827

momtwoboys said:


> We just passed ROFR today on a OKW contract!


How long of a wait was it for you?


----------



## SL6827

My first DVC contract at OKW went for ROFR today.  I am thinking surely they won't take it.


----------



## momtwoboys

SL6827 said:


> How long of a wait was it for you?


it was sent on oct 30th and we heard back on nov 10th. but now we are on 3 weeks waiting on Estoppel


----------



## minorthr

SL6827 said:


> How long of a wait was it for you?


Our wait was 2 weeks


----------



## Wakey

Minorthr- multiple people have now reported they've been told about the sofa bed by MS. Apparently one CM said she'd thought it wouldn't go down well.
However, I understand (someone said they knew someone involved in the decisions) that polls show the majority of members prefer the sofa bed set up.
If it's the new Murphy sofa, there would be no issues as that's as good as a proper bed and pulls down in seconds.


----------



## minorthr

Wakey said:


> Minorthr- multiple people have now reported they've been told about the sofa bed by MS. Apparently one CM said she'd thought it wouldn't go down well.
> However, I understand (someone said they knew someone involved in the decisions) that polls show the majority of members prefer the sofa bed set up.
> If it's the new Murphy sofa, there would be no issues as that's as good as a proper bed and pulls down in seconds.




If they do do it Im hoping for the pull down murphy sofa.   Hopefully they give us some clue or someone manages to leak some stuff out soon.


----------



## OKW Lover

If they switch to a "murphy bed" I'd hope it has the same size sleep area as the existing beds.  Otherwise, that's a downgrade.


----------



## Chuck S

Somehow, two real queen beds is not equal to a queen bed and a full sized sleeper sofa. There isn't room for a queen bed AND a queen sleeper, as a queen sofa would take up MORE floor space than a queen bed.  And I doubt we'd be seeing a queen sized Murphy bed.


----------



## WDWbeat

Any pics of this murphy/sofa bed being tested in SSR?


----------



## OKW Lover

Chuck S said:


> Somehow, two real queen beds is not equal to a queen bed and a full sized sleeper sofa. There isn't room for a queen bed AND a queen sleeper, as a queen sofa would take up MORE floor space than a queen bed.  And I doubt we'd be seeing a queen sized Murphy bed.


Interesting point.  I wonder if this will pass FL law if the members file a complaint.


----------



## CarolynFH

OKW Lover said:


> If they switch to a "murphy bed" I'd hope it has the same size sleep area as the existing beds.  Otherwise, that's a downgrade.





Chuck S said:


> Somehow, two real queen beds is not equal to a queen bed and a full sized sleeper sofa. There isn't room for a queen bed AND a queen sleeper, as a queen sofa would take up MORE floor space than a queen bed.  And I doubt we'd be seeing a queen sized Murphy bed.



All the Pop rooms (except the king-bed rooms) are being refurbished with a regular queen and a Murphy bed that's the same queen size mattress.  The only complaints I've seen are that people tend to knock their shins on the frame of the Murphy bed when it's down and that the only table in the room folds up under the bed when it's down.

I've seen photos of the Murphy bed up (with sofa usable) and down (sofa covered by bed) at SSR but can't remember where - may have been on Facebook.  I liked what I saw.  The people who posted said the sofa component was comfortable to sit on and also loved sleeping on the mattress.


----------



## Wakey

Chuck S said:


> Somehow, two real queen beds is not equal to a queen bed and a full sized sleeper sofa. There isn't room for a queen bed AND a queen sleeper, as a queen sofa would take up MORE floor space than a queen bed.  And I doubt we'd be seeing a queen sized Murphy bed.



The Murphy sofa looked about queen sized to me.


----------



## Wakey

I have searched online trying to find one of the Murphy sofa beds like the ones they are trialling at SSR but cannot find one. The one at SSR seems more sophisticated than anything else on the market because as you pull it down, all its cushions auto fold up and support the bed underneath. It is a really smart piece of kit, everyone I am sure would like the option as it gives you a real bed in seconds, and can be folded away for the sofa. It’s a bit like this but imagine a much better version, https://www.commonfloor.com/guide/space-saving-furniture-ideas-for-your-home-27906.html

Edit, here is the new Pop Century one, where they have the table turn into the queen, this I bet is the same company, imagine this with a sofa that auto folds


----------



## Chuck S

I'd be OK with queen murphy bed in the studio.  I do not want a sofa sleeper.


----------



## WDWbeat

Chuck S said:


> I'd be OK with queen murphy bed in the studio.  I do not want a sofa sleeper.


Agreed.
Now we wait and see.


----------



## SL6827

I have a feeling Disney will go with what they want in the end.


----------



## Sparkly

If they do a murphy bed, I'd hope it at least will be better/thicker then the thin cushion of the sleeper sofa.

For the 1-bedrooms, they'll still go with the sofa bed though?


----------



## CarolynFH

Sparkly said:


> If they do a murphy bed, I'd hope it at least will be better/thicker then the thin cushion of the sleeper sofa.
> 
> For the 1-bedrooms, they'll still go with the sofa bed though?



The queen size mattresses on the new Pop Murphy beds are exactly the same as on the regular beds, so I suspect these would be the same. The difference is that at Pop there’s a folding table underneath while at SSR it’s a sofa.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Hi!  My family of 6 (2 adults and 4 older kids/teens) will be staying in a 2 bedroom in early January (marathon weekend.)  We have a cash reservation so we are not able to book the Hospitality House section.  

 Are buildings 45 and 46 part of the Penninsular Road section, or South Point Road section?  Thank you!


----------



## Chuck S

VAfamily1998 said:


> Hi!  My family of 6 (2 adults and 4 older kids/teens) will be staying in a 2 bedroom in early January (marathon weekend.)  We have a cash reservation so we are not able to book the Hospitality House section.
> Are buildings 45 and 46 part of the Penninsular Road section, or South Point Road section?  Thank you!



 I honestly do not know what section they are officially a part of.  Maybe you should request Canal View, or specifically request those buildings by calling Disney and IGNORE the requests section if you do online check-in (as that would over-ride any request that may already exist).


----------



## VAfamily1998

Chuck S said:


> I honestly do not know what section they are officially a part of.  Maybe you should request Canal View, or specifically request those buildings by calling Disney and IGNORE the requests section if you do online check-in (as that would over-ride any request that may already exist).


Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

VAfamily1998 said:


> Hi!  My family of 6 (2 adults and 4 older kids/teens) will be staying in a 2 bedroom in early January (marathon weekend.)  We have a cash reservation so we are not able to book the Hospitality House section.
> 
> Are buildings 45 and 46 part of the Penninsular Road section, or South Point Road section?  Thank you!


They would be considered South Point.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Deb & Bill said:


> They would be considered South Point.


Thanks!


----------



## kmorlock

I’m definitely NOT in favor of a Murphy bed or a sofa bed in the Studios.  If they do it in some studios as an option for those who want it, great.  But, if they change all the studios to this configuration, that is a major upset.  I think it would definitely elicit some negative response from owners.


----------



## Wakey

kmorlock said:


> I’m definitely NOT in favor of a Murphy bed or a sofa bed in the Studios.  If they do it in some studios as an option for those who want it, great.  But, if they change all the studios to this configuration, that is a major upset.  I think it would definitely elicit some negative response from owners.


The Murphy sofa has the same mattress on it, same depth and width as the Queen as the mattress doesn't fold. For all intents and purposes once it is down it is just as good as the Queen. This is the version in the new Pop rooms. Imagine this with a sofa under instead, the sofa all collapses down automatically and 2 children can set up the bed in seconds. I can't see anyone could have objection to this because if you want a queen all the time just leave it down. 




Question is, if they do remove a queen will they put this in?
Someone has now claimed a CM has told them the 2 queen's are staying, but that goes against what multiple others were told.
To me it would make a lot of sense to put a proper Murphy in like on this video, as that would be best of both worlds.


----------



## CarolynFH

Wakey said:


> The Murphy sofa has the same mattress on it, same depth and width as the Queen as the mattress doesn't fold. For all intents and purposes once it is down it is just as good as the Queen. This is the version in the new Pop rooms. Imagine this with a sofa under instead, the sofa all collapses down automatically and 2 children can set up the bed in seconds. I can't see anyone could have objection to this because if you want a queen all the time just leave it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, if they do remove a queen will they put this in?
> Someone has now claimed a CM has told them the 2 queen's are staying, but that goes against what multiple others were told.
> To me it would make a lot of sense to put a proper Murphy in like on this video, as that would be best of both worlds.



I fully agree, and I'm really looking forward to seeing reports from people staying in newly-renovated rooms.  We've stayed at OKW only once or twice but really like it there and could see getting a 2-bedroom to bring family sometime.


----------



## Wakey

According to David's this is the notice put out about the OKW refurb, notice the potential contradiction?

Disney's Old Key West Resort is undergoing a refresh and work will continue into summer 2018. During this time it is possible that you will see and hear construction taking place around the resort. Resort staff will attempt to limit any work most likely to cause a noise impact to the hours of 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM. This refurbishment is expected to be completed in 2019


----------



## Deb & Bill

Hopefully the member meeting tomorrow will give some insight into what is going on at OKW.


----------



## kmorlock

Wish we could be at the meeting...arriving one day too late!


----------



## Wakey

DVC news has an update on the refurb. Still in the very early stages by the looks of it.
Condo meeting in 5 hours, hopefully some good news will be heard.


----------



## aoconnor

Late to this discussion but I would be thrilled by the idea of murphy beds in DVC rooms (not just OKW, but across the board). 

Having a real, queen mattress that folds down would be a major improvement over any fold up mattress in a couch. I don't consider a fold out couch to be "luxury accommodations".


----------



## aoconnor




----------



## Wakey

This doesn't look like a full refurb, more the 'refresh'. Kitchen looks same. Could this be why it went from a 2 year project to 10 months. No news on bed situation.
Intriguing about this new room concept at SSR though.


----------



## aoconnor

Wakey said:


> This doesn't look like a full refurb, more the 'refresh'. Kitchen looks same. Could this be why it went from a 2 year project to 10 months. No news on bed situation.
> Intriguing about this new room concept at SSR though.



Looks like new counter tops and appliances but the same cabinets. I suspect the bathroom will be the biggest change, wish they showed that.


----------



## minorthr

According to the posts from the meeting Disney said they are going to get the pull out couch right, whatever that means.  They didnt say specifically regarding OKW it was just in general regarding upgrading beds and pillows.


----------



## Sparkly

Hopefully they use the much nicer newer pull out chair beds! The new sofa looks much better, much more comfortable.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sparkly said:


> Hopefully they use the much nicer newer pull out chair beds! The new sofa looks much better, much more comfortable.


That was one thing they did mention. The guy in charge of the renovation said the sleeper sofas would be better,  both for sitting and sleeping. Plus they would have two firm and two soft pillows on each bed. But they didn' say of king beds would have king pillows.

I'm extremely disappointed in the new look of Old Contemporary.  Everything Key West appear to be gone from the insides.


----------



## Wakey

Yes I've watched the entire meeting now and Mahmood who seems to be the ops guy said they will get the sofa beds right. He didn't say what was happening  at OKW though.
This here though couldn't be the Murphy due to the windows. At SSR they are also currently trialling a new sofa bed with improved mattress.
I do hope they put the Murphy in the OKW studio though.
I was surprised they don't seem to be replacing the kitchen cabinets at OKW.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wakey said:


> This doesn't look like a full refurb, more the 'refresh'. Kitchen looks same. Could this be why it went from a 2 year project to 10 months. No news on bed situation.
> Intriguing about this new room concept at SSR though.


It's not ten months.  It isn't supposed to be completed until later in 2019.  Ken Potrock said it was a full renovation.  Just like Jim Lewis said in 2010.  Then they recanted their statement and only did a partial renovation and painted the wooden furniture.


----------



## Wakey

Deb & Bill said:


> It's not ten months.  It isn't supposed to be completed until later in 2019.  Ken Potrock said it was a full renovation.  Just like Jim Lewis said in 2010.  Then they recanted their statement and only did a partial renovation and painted the wooden furniture.


Its strange Deb because the official announcement (see it on Dave's first page) calls it a refresh, and also says it it will be finished summer 2018 and then in 2019 in the same announcement! However, at the meeting, they definitely said it would be finished in 2019.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wakey said:


> Its strange Deb because the official announcement (see it on Dave's first page) calls it a refresh, and also says it it will be finished summer 2018 and then in 2019 in the same announcement! However, at the meeting, they definitely said it would be finished in 2019.


The winter Disney Files that just came out has the completion as Mid-2019 (page 20).  That is also what they said at the meeting.

As for the kitchen cabinets, they could have painted them white to make them look Key West.  Hardwood (looking) floors, white cabinets are definitely Key West.


----------



## Sparkly

Deb & Bill said:


> The winter Disney Files that just came out has the completion as Mid-2019 (page 20).  That is also what they said at the meeting.
> 
> As for the kitchen cabinets, they could have painted them white to make them look Key West.  Hardwood (looking) floors, white cabinets are definitely Key West.



I can see a practical side to not having white cabinets- they would show every mark and stain from the hundreds of families that stay in each room. I know GFV has them and I presume they go through a lot of paint to keep them looking pristine.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sparkly said:


> I can see a practical side to not having white cabinets- they would show every mark and stain from the hundreds of families that stay in each room. I know GFV has them and I presume they go through a lot of paint to keep them looking pristine.


Not really a problem, just make it a washable paint that can be wiped off.


----------



## SL6827

I passed ROFR today with OKW!


----------



## CarolynFH

SL6827 said:


> I passed ROFR today with OKW!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!  Hope the remaining process of your purchase goes smoothly and that your family enjoys DVC as much as ours has.


----------



## SL6827

CarolynFH said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Home!  Hope the remaining process of your purchase goes smoothly and that your family enjoys DVC as much as ours has.


Me too, want it to just fly by.


----------



## Yarbogash

Here now for first stay at OKW. I knew the rooms were big but omg! This is just fantastic. I so wish they had done more resorts like this but I will take what I can get. 

Negative is we are in building 22, end unit. Little bit of highway noise. Weird that there’s no connecting sidewalk this end of the road.

But small quibbles. Incredible room. Great resort. And  Roberto at Gurgling Suitcase is a great bartender. This is definitely a new favourite resort. Don’t understand why the point cost is so low?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Yarbogash said:


> Here now for first stay at OKW. I knew the rooms were big but omg! This is just fantastic. I so wish they had done more resorts like this but I will take what I can get.
> 
> Negative is we are in building 22, end unit. Little bit of highway noise. Weird that there’s no connecting sidewalk this end of the road.
> 
> But small quibbles. Incredible room. Great resort. And  Roberto at Gurgling Suitcase is a great bartender. This is definitely a new favourite resort. Don’t understand why the point cost is so low?


Disney had no idea if DVC would even fly in 1991 when they started construction on OKW, or, as it was called back then, Disney Vacation Club.  Once they realized people would buy, they downsized the rooms and upped the points.

Your sidewalk is along side the villas and runs into the sidewalk for Bldg 21, so there isn't a sidewalk until you get to Bldg 21 and headed to the Millers Road pool.  Watch for the crosswalks when you go to the bus stop.


----------



## kmorlock

We just finished up four nights in a 2 bed dedicated in #19 Miller.  Great time, weather not so great but just lovely.  Busses were good except Epcot.  We waited over an hour in 30 degree weather.  That was horrible but does happen.  Turtle pond 30’s do have construction fencing.  Confirmed they won’t get be “in the system” for booking for about a month.  Now we’re off to Kidani!!!


----------



## VAfamily1998

kmorlock said:


> We just finished up four nights in a 2 bed dedicated in #19 Miller.  Great time, weather not so great but just lovely.  Busses were good except Epcot.  We waited over an hour in 30 degree weather.  That was horrible but does happen.  Turtle pond 30’s do have construction fencing.  Confirmed they won’t get be “in the system” for booking for about a month.  Now we’re off to Kidani!!!


We are staying in a 2 bedroom in January for the first time.   When I looked at a map of OKW, I was actually concerned about building 19 because it looks like they are directly in front of the quiet pool.   I know with the cold temperatures there probably weren't a lot of people using the pool, but do you think noise would be an issue if the weather was nicer?
Have a great time at Kidani!


----------



## Chuck S

Please remember that building requests are just "requests." OKW is beginning a renovation for the next year or so, so blocks of 4 to 6 buildings will go out of service.  Currently bldgs 30 to 33 are down, and have been down for a couple weeks.  I requested to be near the Turtle Pond bus stop, which normally includes those buildings.  I was pleasantly surprised to be placed in bldg 46, while farther to a bus stop, the closest being South Point, it has probably the best canal views from the balcony of any OKW building.


----------



## OKW Lover

VAfamily1998 said:


> I was actually concerned about building 19 because it looks like they are directly in front of the quiet pool. I know with the cold temperatures there probably weren't a lot of people using the pool, but do you think noise would be an issue if the weather was nicer?


We've never found noise at the "quiet" pool to be an issue at night.


----------



## ColonialMouse

We have a split stay with the first couple days (starting tomorrow) at OKW (rest in a treehouse next door  ).  We don't want to do a full grocery order, but grandma would like to make chocolate chip cookies with our daughters while Mom and Dad have date night at the TSO concert .  We're going to bring most of the ingredients but can someone confirm that I can buy sticks of butter and eggs at Conch Flats?  IIRC all the resorts sell those basics, but I've never actually been to OKW.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ColonialMouse said:


> ...can someone confirm that I can buy sticks of butter and eggs at Conch Flats? .....



Yes they do.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Chuck S said:


> Please remember that building requests are just "requests." OKW is beginning a renovation for the next year or so, so blocks of 4 to 6 buildings will go out of service.  Currently bldgs 30 to 33 are down, and have been down for a couple weeks.  I requested to be near the Turtle Pond bus stop, which normally includes those buildings.  I was pleasantly surprised to be placed in bldg 46, while farther to a bus stop, the closest being South Point, it has probably the best canal views from the balcony of any OKW building.


I know requests are just requests, but you actually had (in building 46) exactly what I want! 

I phoned in a request for an upper level 2 bedroom in 45, 46, or 55.   The only concern I had was building 19 because of the quiet pool being so close--but I am so happy to see  a previous post that they had a great time in that building!  I have been looking forward to a stay at OKW for a couple years so I am really excited for our trip!


----------



## minorthr

So someone in a DVC facebook group Im in is staying in a renovated studio and posted pics.  There are two beds no couch, has carpet which i thought was odd.  Room looks bland like it could be in any hotel anywhere.


----------



## Chuck S

minorthr said:


> So someone in a DVC facebook group Im in is staying in a renovated studio and posted pics.  There are two beds no couch, has carpet which i thought was odd.  Room looks bland like it could be in any hotel anywhere.


That pretty much describes the last renovation, as well.  Kind of bland...but at least nothing major has changed.  Did they say what building they are in?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

minorthr said:


> So someone in a DVC facebook group Im in is staying in a renovated studio and posted pics.  There are two beds no couch, has carpet which i thought was odd.  Room looks bland like it could be in any hotel anywhere.



I think that CCV is the only studio that doesn't have carpet.  I for one am happy to hear they don't seem to be going that way in the refurbs too.


----------



## minorthr

Chuck S said:


> That pretty much describes the last renovation, as well.  Kind of bland...but at least nothing major has changed.  Did they say what building they are in?


 
No if she does ill update everyone


----------



## Novatrix

Well, I'm relieved to hear that they didn't mess with the two queen beds. 

Can't wait to see the pictures, though the one that DVC showed at the member meeting was hideous. I like the existing color scheme, let the BLT people and everyone else complaining about Grandma decor stay at their own resort.


----------



## kmorlock

VAfamily1998 said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom in January for the first time.   When I looked at a map of OKW, I was actually concerned about building 19 because it looks like they are directly in front of the quiet pool.   I know with the cold temperatures there probably weren't a lot of people using the pool, but do you think noise would be an issue if the weather was nicer?
> Have a great time at Kidani!


Weather was not warm enough for swimming during our stay but a few people still used it.  It’s a great location for the bus stop.  The bulk of noise I heard is from the maintenance area across the street but once your door is closed, not an issue.  Enjoy!


----------



## PrincessMer

Hello!

Just booked our first stay at OKW for March. I’m excited to try a new resort. It will be me, my DH, and our 5 month old son.

Does anyone have recommendations for a room request? We’ve never been to Disney with a baby but I know we will have a stroller and other baby gear so anyone with similar experiences I’d be happy to hear them!

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Well, remember that OKW has no elevators, except in bldgs 62, 63 and 64. SO with strollers, you may want to request ground floor...but that also increases the probability to get a HA unit. So if you are in a studio and need a bathtub, request that, too, as HA studios have roll in showers and no tub.

On the other hand, if you are in a studio and have a lightweight stroller you don't mind taking up stairs, request a 2nd floor room, as none of them, except in bldgs 62, 63 or 64, are HA, so the 2nd and 3rd floor studios will have bathtubs.

This won't be problem if you have a 1 bedroom unit, as all one bedrooms, even HA, have a tub and a free standing shower.


----------



## PrincessMer

Chuck S said:


> Well, remember that OKW has no elevators, except in bldgs 62, 63 and 64. SO with strollers, you may want to request ground floor...but that also increases the probability to get a HA unit. So if you are in a studio and need a bathtub, request that, too, as HA studios have roll in showers and no tub.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are in a studio and have a lightweight stroller you don't mind taking up stairs, request a 2nd floor room, as none of them, except in bldgs 62, 63 or 64, are HA, so the 2nd and 3rd floor studios will have bathtubs.
> 
> This won't be problem if you have a 1 bedroom unit, as all one bedrooms, even HA, have a tub and a free standing shower.



Thank you! We have a studio and definitely want a bathtub so I’ll be sure to mention that. It didn’t even occur to me to think about that feature so thank you for bringing it up!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

I know there is one photo on Trip Advisor of the renovation to the OKW kitchen, but it is killing me that no other photos have yet to be published.  I am dying to see it! Anyone else?


----------



## minorthr

ABE4DISNEY said:


> I know there is one photo on Trip Advisor of the renovation to the OKW kitchen, but it is killing me that no other photos have yet to be published.  I am dying to see it! Anyone else?




I saw a bunch of photos of a studio but for some reason the admins of the facebook group removed them and won't let anyone post them again


----------



## Deb & Bill

We'll be at OKW next week. Since we aren't activating our park passes, maybe I can try to see one of the villas.


----------



## fairytalelover

So if I’m understanding this correctly, all of the rooms in all of the buildings at okw will be refurbished by this summer?


----------



## Wakey

If you go on the DVC resorts thread under one called 'OKW building 30-33 occupied' or similar, you'll see someone has posted a bunch of photos of a refurbished 1 bed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

fairytalelover said:


> So if I’m understanding this correctly, all of the rooms in all of the buildings at okw will be refurbished by this summer?


They said it would be completed in 2019.  But it's only a partial renovation, not a full one like they said.


----------



## SL6827

Kinda glad I did make my small entry purchase at OKW instead of SSR.  Looking into the week of Columbus Day and the first week in December all the studios near the HH are gone.  Now I imagine having this booking advantage is not needed during most times of the year, but if I was to need it during an extremely busy time, I could use it at 11 months.  And I don't think I want to stay anywhere else when I stay at my home resort.  Like to be closer to the amenities.  But that is just me and to each their own.  Anyone else really prefer to be close the HH when they stay at OKW?


----------



## Chuck S

SL6827 said:


> Anyone else really prefer to be close the HH when they stay at OKW?



It depends upon who I am traveling with, and what size unit we get, as the Near HH one bedrooms do not have the second entry to the bathroom through the laundry room. And I like to try different areas of the resort.  My favorite is bldgs 30 to 35, near the Turtle Pond bus stop. Not much of a pool user, and I don't mind walking or taking a bus when I need to get something from the store or going to Olivia's.


----------



## jarestel

SL6827 said:


> Anyone else really prefer to be close the HH when they stay at OKW?



I think most people who are new to OKW would probably choose the HH area for the reasons you stated. Having logged a few trips to OKW, I prefer the areas away from the HH now. Haven't stayed in Turtle Pond area, but many of the long-time OKW owners really love this neighborhood. I've stayed in the South Point section and liked that as well though it is probably as far away from HH as you can get. OKW seems quite large, but it's not really more than a ten minute or so walk from anywhere to the HH. And if you have a car, which we always do, we can always drive to HH if it's raining or unbearably hot.


----------



## OKW Lover

SL6827 said:


> Anyone else really prefer to be close the HH when they stay at OKW?


I'm sure there are lots that do.  However, we prefer to be away from there.  For us the Turtle Pond area is more secluded.  Also, the 1 & 2 BR units there have the extra entry to the master bathroom through the laundry room - which is true of any building above 30.


----------



## Wakey

OKW Lover said:


> I'm sure there are lots that do.  However, we prefer to be away from there.  For us the Turtle Pond area is more secluded.  Also, the 1 & 2 BR units there have the extra entry to the master bathroom through the laundry room - which is true of any building above 30.



Love the Turtle Pond area. Swimming in that pool early morning or later on, when no one else is in, is serene. Made me buy into DVC.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> Please remember that building requests are just "requests." OKW is beginning a renovation for the next year or so, so blocks of 4 to 6 buildings will go out of service.  Currently bldgs 30 to 33 are down, and have been down for a couple weeks.  I requested to be near the Turtle Pond bus stop, which normally includes those buildings.  I was pleasantly surprised to be placed in bldg 46, while farther to a bus stop, the closest being South Point, it has probably the best canal views from the balcony of any OKW building.



Do we know the building schedule?


----------



## Wakey

30-33 is open now, I know that much.


----------



## Chuck S

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Do we know the building schedule?


Not really. Since they started with 30, I’m sure they’ll do the rest of the turtle  pond area, then either move to south point or up to 23 to 29.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> Not really. Since they started with 30, I’m sure they’ll do the rest of the turtle  pond area, then either move to south point or up to 23 to 29.



I am wondering when they will do 45, 55, 46 & 56


----------



## DizDaD7

Thank you all for the info on here...Never before did I have the desire to stay here....Just figured that this place wasn't for us... Must be in the wording....But after looking at all the pics, and peoples reviews, we are staying here in the summer for 4 nights, and we can hardly wait....

We did get a request near the HH, so from what I've seen, that would be a choice of 8 or 9 bldgs. , correct? Any thing else that I should put into my request that I am missing, or a view or specific bldg. or such? 

Also, Is one of the places a quick grab and go for muffins/egg sandwiches/coffee/mug refill in the a.m.?  T.I.A  DizDad


----------



## Chuck S

If you're driving to WDW, I would suggest bldgs 23 to 26 for the near HH category, it has better parking than 11 to 14, where parking can get limited because the parking lot for HH is rather small-ish.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizDaD7 said:


> Thank you all for the info on here...Never before did I have the desire to stay here....Just figured that this place wasn't for us... Must be in the wording....But after looking at all the pics, and peoples reviews, we are staying here in the summer for 4 nights, and we can hardly )wait....
> 
> We did get a request near the HH, so from what I've seen, that would be a choice of 8 or 9 bldgs. , correct? Any thing else that I should put into my request that I am missing, or a view or specific bldg. or such?
> 
> Also, Is one of the places a quick grab and go for muffins/egg sandwiches/coffee/mug refill in the a.m.?  T.I.A  DizDad


Near HH isn't our favorite, but you will wind up in 11-14 (right across from the HH bus stop) or 23-26 (right across the bridge from HH). 
Goods to Go is a counter service (small) at the main pool.  Since all the DVC villas have either a kitchen or a kitchenette, it wasn't expected that they would need a larger counter service dining facility.  But Olivia's is wonderful.  We ate there four times in four days - one lunch, three breakfasts.  Would have had breakfast there today, but our son didn't finish the marathon this morning until about 10AM and he needed a shower and we needed to get out by 11.  They stop serving breakfast at 11.


----------



## DizDaD7

Deb & Bill said:


> Near HH isn't our favorite, but you will wind up in 11-14 (right across from the HH bus stop) or 23-26 (right across the bridge from HH).
> Goods to Go is a counter service (small) at the main pool.  Since all the DVC villas have either a kitchen or a kitchenette, it wasn't expected that they would need a larger counter service dining facility.  But Olivia's is wonderful.  We ate there four times in four days - one lunch, three breakfasts.  Would have had breakfast there today, but our son didn't finish the marathon this morning until about 10AM and he needed a shower and we needed to get out by 11.  They stop serving breakfast at 11.


This place is ONLY sit down though, Correct? Not that I mind it for a day or so, but in order to get out n about to the parks, I was looking for something quick to grab and head over to the Bus stop.

The bus stop by the HH is the last stop b4 heading to the parks though, right? And the 1st one one returning is which?


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizDaD7 said:


> This place is ONLY sit down though, Correct? Not that I mind it for a day or so, but in order to get out n about to the parks, I was looking for something quick to grab and head over to the Bus stop.
> 
> The bus stop by the HH is the last stop b4 heading to the parks though, right? And the 1st one one returning is which?


Goods to Go has picnic tables outside to eat and you can just order food and it is provided in a box.  You can't eat on the bus, though.   Olivia's is table service.


----------



## Chuck S

DizDaD7 said:


> This place is ONLY sit down though, Correct? Not that I mind it for a day or so, but in order to get out n about to the parks, I was looking for something quick to grab and head over to the Bus stop.
> 
> The bus stop by the HH is the last stop b4 heading to the parks though, right? And the 1st one one returning is which?


The first stop returning is Peninsular Road, by bldgs 23 to 26. just across the bridge from Hospitality. 

You can grab a quick breakfast at Good's to Go, it is a small counter service location. Here is a link to their breakfast menu: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/old-key-west-resort/goods-food-to-go/menus/

I do recommend trying Olivia's for breakfast at least once during your trip.  The banana bread French Toast is awesome.


----------



## DizDaD7

Chuck S said:


> If you're driving to WDW, I would suggest bldgs 23 to 26 for the near HH category, it has better parking than 11 to 14, where parking can get limited because the parking lot for HH is rather small-ish.


Nope we're flying in late night staying for 4 nights


----------



## WDWbeat

Deb & Bill said:


> We'll be at OKW next week. Since we aren't activating our park passes, maybe I can try to see one of the villas.


Were you able to see any refurbed studios while you were there, Deb?


----------



## OKW Lover

A friend just stayed in a newly refurbed studio last week.  They said there wasn't any significant difference.


----------



## Deb & Bill

WDWbeat said:


> Were you able to see any refurbed studios while you were there, Deb?


No.  We were in Bldg 35, right across the street from the renovated ones, too.


----------



## famgel

Following


----------



## Elle :)

We're taking a family trip to OKW in May. I've been trying to research as much as possible but I could still use a little help.
I would prefer to stay near HH because we will have kids that are going to want to use that big pool. I booked a 1-bed villa straight through Disney last Summer. There was nothing that specified HH (no preferred rooms). Is there any way to get that area?  I also think building 62 would work because it's right across the street (even though it's not technically HH). Has anyone stayed there? Do you have any recommendations? Should I ask for the 3rd floor, if I want a good view?

I realize that you shouldn't ask for a specific building number. How should I go about my request in order to get something near HH (or building 62)?

Also, we are a family that loves to play in the pool. A lot of the resort hotels have shallow pools. I read that the deepest one at OKW is 4.5ft. Is that true? Which pool here is the deepest?


----------



## Chuck S

Welcome to the DISBoard Elle 

Near HH is a DVC guaranteed booking category, you can request it with a cash reservation, but it is not guaranteed, and will be iffy if you get an actual near HH room.  Requesting would likely be your best bet, or requesting to be near Peninsular Road bus stop (across the bridge from HH)  That might get you blgs 27 to 29.  Bldg 16, 62, 63 and 64 are also good choices.  I'm not a pool person, but I think the main pool is deeper, since it has a slide and a lifeguard.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Elle :) said:


> We're taking a family trip to OKW in May. I've been trying to research as much as possible but I could still use a little help.
> I would prefer to stay near HH because we will have kids that are going to want to use that big pool. I booked a 1-bed villa straight through Disney last Summer. There was nothing that specified HH (no preferred rooms). Is there any way to get that area?  I also think building 62 would work because it's right across the street (even though it's not technically HH). Has anyone stayed there? Do you have any recommendations? Should I ask for the 3rd floor, if I want a good view?
> 
> I realize that you shouldn't ask for a specific building number. How should I go about my request in order to get something near HH (or building 62)?
> 
> Also, we are a family that loves to play in the pool. A lot of the resort hotels have shallow pools. I read that the deepest one at OKW is 4.5ft. Is that true? Which pool here is the deepest?


Remember that most of the buildings at OKW do not have elevators.  So if you request a higher floor, you'll most likely be taking the stairs.


----------



## SueM in MN

Elle :) said:


> We're taking a family trip to OKW in May. I've been trying to research as much as possible but I could still use a little help.
> I would prefer to stay near HH because we will have kids that are going to want to use that big pool. I booked a 1-bed villa straight through Disney last Summer. There was nothing that specified HH (no preferred rooms). Is there any way to get that area?  I also think building 62 would work because it's right across the street (even though it's not technically HH). Has anyone stayed there? Do you have any recommendations? Should I ask for the 3rd floor, if I want a good view?
> 
> I realize that you shouldn't ask for a specific building number. How should I go about my request in order to get something near HH (or building 62)?
> 
> Also, we are a family that loves to play in the pool. A lot of the resort hotels have shallow pools. *I read that the deepest one at OKW is 4.5ft. Is that true? Which pool here is the deepest?*


All the pools start at 3 feet in the shallow end and the deep end is 5 feet deep.


----------



## Elle :)

Deb & Bill said:


> Remember that most of the buildings at OKW do not have elevators.  So if you request a higher floor, you'll most likely be taking the stairs.



I've seen a lot room pics that only show foliage (no real views). Do you think the second floor would be better for having a view, without having quite as many stairs?


----------



## OKW Lover

Elle :) said:


> I've seen a lot room pics that only show foliage (no real views). Do you think the second floor would be better for having a view, without having quite as many stairs?


They might be.  Or you might just be looking into a tree.


----------



## Elle :)

OKW Lover said:


> They might be.  Or you might just be looking into a tree.



Lol. That's what I'm afraid of. I've finally convinced my parents to go this time And I really want them to have a good trip. My dad is the kind of guy that will sit on the patio for hours just "enjoying a cup of coffee." I'm really hoping for him to have something to look at besides a tree. I guess it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## Chuck S

2nd floor rooms do generally have better views than ground floor.  But the best bldgs for view IMO are bldgs 45, 46 and 55, not near HH, but they have lovely canal views,  Here is a view from a building 45 balcony I had on my most recent trip.

Some buildings have lovely views of the LBV golf course. Some of the buildings with heavily wooded views help protect the balconies from wayward golf balls.  A golf ball hitting the side of your unit can sound like a small explosion.

Many, but not all, OKW buildings are only really two stories, with no room entrances on the 3rd floor.  For many of the 3 story buildings, the 3rd floors are actually the second floor of Grand Villas.


----------



## Elle :)

Chuck S said:


> 2nd floor rooms do generally have better views than ground floor.  But the best bldgs for view IMO are bldgs 45, 46 and 55, not near HH, but they have lovely canal views,  Here is a view from a building 45 balcony I had on my most recent trip.
> 
> Some buildings have lovely views of the LBV golf course. Some of the buildings with heavily wooded views help protect the balconies from wayward golf balls.  A golf ball hitting the side of your unit can sound like a small explosion.
> 
> Many, but not all, OKW buildings are only really two stories, with no room entrances on the 3rd floor.  For many of the 3 story buildings, the 3rd floors are actually the second floor of Grand Villas.



Thank you! That is a lovely view and one I'm certain my dad would love.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Bldg 18, 35, 14 and 38 all have a one bedroom or studio on the third floor.  We've been stuck in that studio twice.  Plus two of the studios (there are four on the third floor) don't have a window, only a porch door.  And that's the room we've gotten both times.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OKW Lover said:


> A friend just stayed in a newly refurbed studio last week.  They said there wasn't any significant difference.



As in no change to the bathroom?  Hard to believe they didn't change the tile in the studios.


----------



## Elle :)

Deb & Bill said:


> Bldg 18, 35, 14 and 38 all have a one bedroom or studio on the third floor.  We've been stuck in that studio twice.  Plus two of the studios (there are four on the third floor) don't have a window, only a porch door.  And that's the room we've gotten both times.



That sounds less than awesome.   Did you make room requests?


----------



## Elle :)

I have another question. My parents, my hubby, and I are all staying at OKW. My brother and sister in law will be staying offsite. My SIL asked me if they could park their car at our resort during the day and take the bus to the parks (trying to avoid parking fees). I assume this isn't allowed because, well, wouldn't everyone do that? Her father is telling her it's perfectly fine. Can someone weigh in with the facts?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Elle :) said:


> That sounds less than awesome.   Did you make room requests?


Originally to be lower floor.  But then Bill asked if we could request to be closer to his friend.  And we got that one. If we hadn't been so close it would have been totally terrible for us.  But they were on the 2nd floor, we were on the 3rd.  So our son and Bill's friend could leave to go to the race together each morning.  They both ran the Dopey.


----------



## Chuck S

Elle :) said:


> That sounds less than awesome.   Did you make room requests?


I've stayed in windowless studios twice.  I really didn't notice it that much as there was a large mirror where the windows usually are located.  These studios are on all 3 floors (so 6 total) in each of the 4 "U" shaped buildings on the ends of the crossbar of the "U".


Elle :) said:


> I have another question. My parents, my hubby, and I are all staying at OKW. My brother and sister in law will be staying offsite. My SIL asked me if they could park their car at our resort during the day and take the bus to the parks (trying to avoid parking fees). I assume this isn't allowed because, well, wouldn't everyone do that? Her father is telling her it's perfectly fine. Can someone weigh in with the facts?



You are allowed to have guests during the day, but officially parking at a resort simply to avoid parking fees is a no-no.  And they'll have to check-in with the guard before they can drive in to the resort and show ID, the resorts are phasing out the free parking window banners for onsite guests as the parks will now scan your Magic Bands, the resort guard stations can scan them, too.


----------



## Elle :)

Chuck S said:


> I've stayed in windowless studios twice.  I really didn't notice it that much as there was a large mirror where the windows usually are located.  These studios are on all 3 floors (so 6 total) in each of the 4 "U" shaped buildings on the ends of the crossbar of the "U".
> 
> 
> You are allowed to have guests during the day, but officially parking at a resort simply to avoid parking fees is a no-no.  And they'll have to check-in with the guard before they can drive in to the resort and show ID, the resorts are phasing out the free parking window banners for onsite guests as the parks will now scan your Magic Bands, the resort guard stations can scan them, too.



Thank you. That's kind of what I assumed. We've only stayed onsite once (at POR) and I remember having to scan in and such. I'm trying not to come off to her as a Debbie downer but I don't want her unprepared either.  I figured it would be best to find out for sure.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

We were in building 28 last year, which was lovely and quiet.  I'd like to be a bit closer to HH (any of those along that road would be fine), but have been told that only DVC members can chose to be near HH.  Well, we ARE DVC members, but this is a cash booking we're coming over on and it may not apply.  However, I am down as having to be near as I hire a scooter.  Last year they tried to put us in building 18 - on the 2nd floor!!!!!  Thank goodness we didn't just accept the room and go straight there!

No-one know where they're refurbishing next, but I can't believe they'll take 62 and 63 and 64 all out at the same time.  We had that in 2015, and it was a lovely building to be in (1 bed).  28 was good, but obviously didn't have the second bathroom door.


----------



## Minnie's Yellow Shoes

We’re confirmed to stay at OKW in a one bed villa later this year (it’s a cash booking).  We have a toddler so I initially planned to request ground floor to avoid hauling the stroller upstairs.  However, I’m also concerned about her bolting out the patio doors if we have them open.  Can anyone advise if ALL ground floor one bed villas have a fenced patio (just like a balcony) or are some of them more like an open deck?

This is our first stay at OKW and I am so excited!


----------



## Chuck S

All first floor units at OKW have a fenced patio, it really is more like a balcony.


----------



## Minnie's Yellow Shoes

Wonderful, that is a relief. Thank you, Chuck S


----------



## Chuck S

Since I have a reservation for May/June I received the following email.  I'm guessing, but am not certain, that the buildings near the Turtle Pond Pool will also be down for rehab during that time, as that would make the most sense...but there really is no way to be sure.  It should not affect me, as this is a trip where I reserved Near HH, which is unusual for me.


Welcome home! We are delighted you have chosen Disney's Old Key West Resort as your vacation destination, and we look forward to sharing the tranquility of our Florida Keys-inspired community with you!

In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings and atmosphere. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to inform you that Turtle Pond Pool, Turtle Shack Snack Bar and Flying Fish Gameroom will be unavailable due to refurbishment from April to early July 2018. During this time, we invite you to join us at our feature pool, Sandcastle Pool, featuring a waterslide, kiddie pool and a variety of dining and recreation locations. In addition, the South Point Pool and Miller’s Road Pool will be available for your enjoyment.

While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see construction. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience and understanding. Please know we are making every effort to ensure your stay is both comfortable and enjoyable.

If you have questions or need assistance prior to your arrival, please call _Disney Vacation Club_® Member Services at 800-***-**** or 407-***-**** between the hours of 9:00am-9:00pm (ET) Monday through Friday or 9:00am-7:00pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Jobelly

Chuck S said:


> Since I have a reservation for May/June I received the following email.  I'm guessing, but am not certain, that the buildings near the Turtle Pond Pool will also be down for rehab during that time, as that would make the most sense...but there really is no way to be sure.  It should not affect me, as this is a trip where I reserved Near HH, which is unusual for me.
> 
> 
> Welcome home! We are delighted you have chosen Disney's Old Key West Resort as your vacation destination, and we look forward to sharing the tranquility of our Florida Keys-inspired community with you!
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings and atmosphere. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to inform you that Turtle Pond Pool, Turtle Shack Snack Bar and Flying Fish Gameroom will be unavailable due to refurbishment from April to early July 2018. During this time, we invite you to join us at our feature pool, Sandcastle Pool, featuring a waterslide, kiddie pool and a variety of dining and recreation locations. In addition, the South Point Pool and Miller’s Road Pool will be available for your enjoyment.
> 
> While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see construction. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience and understanding. Please know we are making every effort to ensure your stay is both comfortable and enjoyable.
> 
> If you have questions or need assistance prior to your arrival, please call _Disney Vacation Club_® Member Services at 800-***-**** or 407-***-**** between the hours of 9:00am-9:00pm (ET) Monday through Friday or 9:00am-7:00pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday.


Last time I wanted millers road top end but got bottom end so changed to Turtle Pond and loved it. Right next to the pool and we preferred that to the main pool. We’re going in August and part of me is pleased it looks like this is the area getting refurbed first but most of me is absolutely gutted as I think it means this area is going to be much harder to get and I might not end up there in August!


----------



## holden

Chuck S said:


> Since I have a reservation for May/June I received the following email.  I'm guessing, but am not certain, that the buildings near the Turtle Pond Pool will also be down for rehab during that time, as that would make the most sense...but there really is no way to be sure.  It should not affect me, as this is a trip where I reserved Near HH, which is unusual for me.
> 
> 
> Welcome home! We are delighted you have chosen Disney's Old Key West Resort as your vacation destination, and we look forward to sharing the tranquility of our Florida Keys-inspired community with you!
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings and atmosphere. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to inform you that Turtle Pond Pool, Turtle Shack Snack Bar and Flying Fish Gameroom will be unavailable due to refurbishment from April to early July 2018. During this time, we invite you to join us at our feature pool, Sandcastle Pool, featuring a waterslide, kiddie pool and a variety of dining and recreation locations. In addition, the South Point Pool and Miller’s Road Pool will be available for your enjoyment.
> 
> While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see construction. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience and understanding. Please know we are making every effort to ensure your stay is both comfortable and enjoyable.
> 
> If you have questions or need assistance prior to your arrival, please call _Disney Vacation Club_® Member Services at 800-***-**** or 407-***-**** between the hours of 9:00am-9:00pm (ET) Monday through Friday or 9:00am-7:00pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday.



I got the same email today. Hoping it doesn’t interfere with our trip.


----------



## Elle :)

Chuck S said:


> Since I have a reservation for May/June I received the following email.  I'm guessing, but am not certain, that the buildings near the Turtle Pond Pool will also be down for rehab during that time, as that would make the most sense...but there really is no way to be sure.  It should not affect me, as this is a trip where I reserved Near HH, which is unusual for me.
> 
> 
> Welcome home! We are delighted you have chosen Disney's Old Key West Resort as your vacation destination, and we look forward to sharing the tranquility of our Florida Keys-inspired community with you!
> 
> In an effort to continually enhance the Guest experience here at the _Walt Disney World_® Resort, we often refresh our offerings and atmosphere. In preparation for your upcoming stay, we would like to inform you that Turtle Pond Pool, Turtle Shack Snack Bar and Flying Fish Gameroom will be unavailable due to refurbishment from April to early July 2018. During this time, we invite you to join us at our feature pool, Sandcastle Pool, featuring a waterslide, kiddie pool and a variety of dining and recreation locations. In addition, the South Point Pool and Miller’s Road Pool will be available for your enjoyment.
> 
> While we work our magic, it is possible that you may see construction. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and appreciate your patience and understanding. Please know we are making every effort to ensure your stay is both comfortable and enjoyable.
> 
> If you have questions or need assistance prior to your arrival, please call _Disney Vacation Club_® Member Services at 800-***-**** or 407-***-**** between the hours of 9:00am-9:00pm (ET) Monday through Friday or 9:00am-7:00pm (ET) Saturday and Sunday.



We're going in early May and I haven't gotten this email. Do you think it's only going to DVC members? I'm still hoping for something closer to the main pool but this eliminates my backup plan of being near Turtle Pond pool.


----------



## condorthb

We are going 6/3-6/10 and got the e-mail this morning.


----------



## Chuck S

Elle :) said:


> We're going in early May and I haven't gotten this email. Do you think it's only going to DVC members? I'm still hoping for something closer to the main pool but this eliminates my backup plan of being near Turtle Pond pool.




Did you book cash through Disney, or are you renting from a DVC Member?  If you are renting from a member, it is likely the member received the email.  IN truth, I doubt this will have a huge impact on anyones vacation, unless they are placed in a building on Turtle Pond road. Especially in a studio, as the laundry room by the pool will probably be closed.


----------



## Elle :)

Chuck S said:


> Did you book cash through Disney, or are you renting from a DVC Member?  If you are renting from a member, it is likely the member received the email.  IN truth, I doubt this will have a huge impact on anyones vacation, unless they are placed in a building on Turtle Pond road. Especially in a studio, as the laundry room by the pool will probably be closed.



It's a cash booking. I'm thinking maybe that why I didn't get an email about it.


----------



## Sorrel

I am a cash buyer from the UK, booked via WDTC for a 14 night stay, and I got the email yesterday. I must say I am a bit concerned as I am worried we may be put somewhere near the construction. We tend to spend 3 hours or so at the resort each day by a quiet pool, so any construction noise or seeing any construction would bother us a lot.


----------



## Chuck S

Sorrel said:


> I am a cash buyer from the UK, booked via WDTC for a 14 night stay, and I got the email yesterday. I must say I am a bit concerned as I am worried we may be put somewhere near the construction. We tend to spend 3 hours or so at the resort each day by a quiet pool, so any construction noise or seeing any construction would bother us a lot.


Request to be in the Miller's Road or South Point area, that should be away from the Turtle Pond construction.


----------



## TrishaK

I can't remember what all has been said about building renovations. But we just returned from a week in bldg 48 (South Point bus stop area). There was a large chunk of bldgs blocked off and undergoing interior renovations. I didn't catch the bldg numbers. Probably low 50s?


----------



## Sorrel

We are going back to OKW for 14 nights at the end of April (we are not DVC members), having been once before 8 years ago. I am starting to think about options for room requests - we are staying in a studio. I have always had success faxing these through wherever we have stayed onsite, but I understand that the DVC resorts don't allow this anymore. I am guessing I can call and get them added just in case we can be accommodated. Anyway, we are two adults who would love a quiet sort of room, preferably looking out over the canal, or a pond, or something natural if possible. We don't care about proximity to HH, and we also want to be away from the Turtle Pond construction. The only buildings I can see that suit this when researching are 45 and 46, but I know there must be some others. If anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Chuck S

Rather than request specific buildings, request more general things like Canal View.  That way if the specific buildings aren't available, the room assigner will know what might be next-best for you.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sorrel said:


> We are going back to OKW for 14 nights at the end of April (we are not DVC members), having been once before 8 years ago. I am starting to think about options for room requests - we are staying in a studio. I have always had success faxing these through wherever we have stayed onsite, but I understand that the DVC resorts don't allow this anymore. I am guessing I can call and get them added just in case we can be accommodated. Anyway, we are two adults who would love a quiet sort of room, preferably looking out over the canal, or a pond, or something natural if possible. We don't care about proximity to HH, and we also want to be away from the Turtle Pond construction. The only buildings I can see that suit this when researching are 45 and 46, but I know there must be some others. If anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated. Thank you.


You want to be careful requesting Bldg 45 for a quiet villa.  If you are on the end closest to the stop sign, you'll hear bus and car brakes all day long.  We were in the one bedroom villa on the first floor on the end and that was one minor annoyance that I had.  

OKW doesn't accept faxes.  If you booked with cash, call Disney Reservation Center and add general requests like Canal view or water view.  Maybe South Point.  If you booked through a broker, contact the broker and have them request the member add your requests to the reservation.  You used to be able to request the neighborhood and water view or canal view in the past.  Not sure what you can request now.


----------



## hertamaniac

I really liked building 46, but were on the top floor in a 2 bedroom villa with an unobstructed view of the canal (and the turn to DS).  I am not sure if it has a studio, but the location (canal view) was grand.  

As far as quiet, the only noise we heard was the shuttle boats beeping as they enter the turn; it was not annoying.


----------



## lynnfitz

HI, we're looking into a 2 bedroom for this August (renting points)-I love that view! that's what I would like, a view of the canal-any other suggestions for 2 bedroom canal views? Is building 45 and 55 good as well?
Building 46-how long of a walk to the hospitality area?  Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

45 and 46 have roughly the same views of the canal.  55 has a canal view, not quite as good, but still a very nice view.

Here is a view from the second floor of bldg 45 in December:


----------



## hertamaniac

lynnfitz said:


> HI, we're looking into a 2 bedroom for this August (renting points)-I love that view! that's what I would like, a view of the canal-any other suggestions for 2 bedroom canal views? Is building 45 and 55 good as well?
> Building 46-how long of a walk to the hospitality area?  Thanks!



Building 46 to HH took me about 5 minutes to walk; the sidewalk is on the opposite side of the canal.


----------



## lynnfitz

great to know! thanks!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Good morning!


----------



## Elle :)

evilqueenmindy said:


> Good morning!


Feeling jealous! So cute!


----------



## JoEss

Which buildings are designated as "Near Hospitality House?


----------



## Chuck S

JoEss said:


> Which buildings are designated as "Near Hospitality House?


11 to 14 and 23 to 26.


----------



## JoEss

Chuck S said:


> 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.


Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Just returned from a two night stay at OKW. I extended my trip and figured OKW would be a nice relaxing way to end my WDW stay this time around. I had booked a studio in the HH area...fine. My friend was going to stay with me, but decided to stay at YC, so I decided to add my dd to the reservation and take the friend off. I called MS, two days prior to my OKW checkin, and asked them to make the changes. Ok.  That got done. The next day, I checked my reservation, to make sure it was okay. I noticed that I had been assigned a 'handicapped accessible' room...I hadn't asked for one, but okay, I can live with that. Then I notice that while my friend is off the reservation, my dd isn't listed. The reservation shows me, with my regular avatar, and me, again, with the plain MM head you get if you don't choose an avatar!!! If I went into the reservation to add dd, it said she was already listed on it, and to choose another guest to add. Okay, I'm confused.  So, I get to OKW, around 3 on my checkin day. I get in line to check on the handicap accessible room...don't want to take if if someone really needs it. The CM, working the line, told me it wasn't an issue, that I was assigned that villa because my stay was so short. Okay. I stay in line to make sure they have my cell phone number, which sometimes gets lost!  I get to the desk, and get the same CM  I had just talked to. I explained that I wanted to make sure my phone number is on file, and that my dd is listed on the reservation. So, no phone number. But, dd is listed as the lead person on the reservation!! Seriously?? And none of my regular info is listed..no phone, credit card, or room area requests. The CM goes away for a bit, comes back and says it's all set, and profusely apologizes...actually, apologized too often, it got annoying!! She says they had to cancel the first reservation and redo it. So, she needs all my info again. Fine. We get that all done...she then tells me they have a room for me in South Pt Rd, close to the playground, but it's not quite ready. Ah....no. I calmly told her that that villa wasn't going to work for me...that I had booked a HH villa due to my being there such a short time. She looked at me as if I had refused the suite in the Castle!!!  Off she went again. When she came back, 5 mins later, I held up my phone with my confirmation showing the HH area had been booked, trying to make sure she didn't think I was fibbing in order to get that area!!!  Her response? 'I'm so sorry but we have nothing in that area that's available'. I told her that I had booked that area, and was pretty disappointed that it now wasn't available. Away she went again. Came back, saying that they thought they had a good compromise. They had a room in bldg 27, Peninsula Rd, for me, and that it was ready now. Fine, I guess. Yes, it was right next to the bus stop. Yes, I could walk over to the HH area, which is why I originally booked  that area. But, it was disappointing that I had to go through all that, and end up in an area that I hadn't booked. I had asked for a ground floor studio since I was on my own and wasn't crazy about lugging my checked bag down stairs. But, no ground floor rooms were open, so I got a second floor villa. I guess I got lucky...it could have been a third floor!!!   
While the studio was fine, I was very disappointed in the whole experience. I guess 'stuff' happens but man, it all seemed to happen to me on that check in!!!


----------



## Chuck S

Sorry you had a less than stellar experience.  I'm thinking that the refurbishment construction with buildings going down for remodel is wreaking havoc with the reservation assignments. There don't seem to be any set dates for particular buildings.  I have a HH reservation for end of May/first of June that I hope goes smoothly.  I rarely reserve that area, but decided to do so for this solo trip as I would not need two entrances to the master bath (I'm in a one bedroom).


----------



## BillPA

Does anyone know if the refurb will open the laundry room to the master bath in the early units, below bldg30? It seams like an doable modification.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BillPA said:


> Does anyone know if the refurb will open the laundry room to the master bath in the early units, below bldg30? It seams like an doable modification.


That would be a nice change.


----------



## Chuck S

That would be a wonderful change, but I would _assume_ they aren't going to remove a wall and replace it with a door, even though it would be quick and easy to do. But you know what happens when you _assume_ something....


----------



## OKW Lover

BillPA said:


> Does anyone know if the refurb will open the laundry room to the master bath in the early units, below bldg30? It seams like an doable modification.


Agree that that would be easy.  But its been 20+ years, and several refurbs, since they were originally built and they haven't yet seen fit to make the change.


----------



## BillPA

This time they are ripping out the shower, all the tile on walls and floor. Just hopping they/we can spring for the cost of a door.


----------



## Chuck S

OKW Lover said:


> Agree that that would be easy.  But its been 20+ years, and several refurbs, since they were originally built and they haven't yet seen fit to make the change.


True, but with this rehab they are removing the bathroom wall and floor tile, so they wouldn't have to try to cut and refit existing tiles on the wall.  As unlikely as it is, there is always hope.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Maybe someone should email ken potrocks office and mention that possibility of adding the door.  Who knows if it was even thought of.  At least it wouldn't hurt to do so.


----------



## Chuck S

I doubt the powers that be will see the advantage to doing so in a 25+ year old resort, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Deb & Bill

My guess is that they aren't even aware of the difference in the villas numbered 30 and higher and the ones numbered lower.


----------



## mckennarose

I'm wondering if anyone staying at OKW recently has experiences with the new daily room check policy?  
I've been watching the thread on Disney resort experiences but no one has mentioned OKW yet.  My daughter and family will be staying DVC OKW next month and they had not heard of the policy until I mentioned it to them yesterday.  The posts I'm seeing on the resorts board are less than favorable experiences.
Just curious...


----------



## TrishaK

We stayed with my in-laws from Sunday-Friday in a grand villa in January (DVC stay). They came every day to empty garbage. Then I think on Wednesday they left fresh towels, too. We had no issues with their daily visits.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

TrishaK said:


> We stayed with my in-laws from Sunday-Friday in a grand villa in January (DVC stay). They came every day to empty garbage. Then I think on Wednesday they left fresh towels, too. We had no issues with their daily visits.



Did you notice which buildings were being worked on now?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Any updates to the refurbishment schedule?  Which building are they working on now?


----------



## TrishaK

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Did you notice which buildings were being worked on now?



We were in building 47 at the South Point stop.  I'm all turned around looking at the map, but some buildings were blocked off down that way for refurbishment.  I don't know which numbers.  Maybe 53-56?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

TrishaK said:


> We were in building 47 at the South Point stop.  I'm all turned around looking at the map, but some buildings were blocked off down that way for refurbishment.  I don't know which numbers.  Maybe 53-56?



Ooooo thank you!  I am trying to guess what will be done when we are there in September.


----------



## WVNanato4

We are staying here for our first time next month.(March)
Is housekeeping the same as the rest of the resorts? 
We have a 2 bedroom villas, and was wondering since we have a washer and dryer, do we get towel replenishment daily, or are we expected to wash and dry and reuse the ones we already have for the entire week?


----------



## CarolynFH

WVNanato4 said:


> We are staying here for our first time next month.(March)
> Is housekeeping the same as the rest of the resorts?
> We have a 2 bedroom villas, and was wondering since we have a washer and dryer, do we get towel replenishment daily, or are we expected to wash and dry and reuse the ones we already have for the entire week?



Are you staying on a cash reservation booked through Disney?  If so, you should get clean towels every day, along with full cleaning just as in a Disney hotel.

Or are you staying on DVC points (your own, or rented)?  If so, you'll get clean towels on day 4 (and days 8, 12, etc. if you stay that long) as part of Trash & Towel Service and Full Cleaning (schedule depends on how long you stay - if 7 nights or fewer, T&T on day 4; if 8 nights or more, Full Cleaning on day 4 and T&T on day 8 then alternating every 4 days).  (FYI day 1 is the day you check in.)  If you need clean towels in between, you can wash & dry them yourself.


----------



## WVNanato4

CarolynFH said:


> Are you staying on a cash reservation booked through Disney?  If so, you should get clean towels every day, along with full cleaning just as in a Disney hotel.
> 
> Or are you staying on DVC points (your own, or rented)?  If so, you'll get clean towels on day 4 (and days 8, 12, etc. if you stay that long) as part of Trash & Towel Service and Full Cleaning (schedule depends on how long you stay - if 7 nights or fewer, T&T on day 4; if 8 nights or more, Full Cleaning on day 4 and T&T on day 8 then alternating every 4 days).  (FYI day 1 is the day you check in.)  If you need clean towels in between, you can wash & dry them yourself.


Thank you! 
We are staying on a cash reservation thru Disney.


----------



## applegirlrn

We are going to be staying at OKW in January of next year a Studio with our kids (12, 4, and 14 months).  We have never stayed here, the only other DVC we have stayed in has be VWL and I wanted to try something different this year.  Am I going to be disappointed in staying at OKW?


----------



## thelionqueen

Not at all, you'll fall in love with it!


----------



## gmboy95

applegirlrn said:


> We are going to be staying at OKW in January of next year a Studio with our kids (12, 4, and 14 months).  We have never stayed here, the only other DVC we have stayed in has be VWL and I wanted to try something different this year.  Am I going to be disappointed in staying at OKW?


we have owned at VWL for 18 years and stayed there 1 time....we have stayed at OKW about 40 times....fell in love with it on first stay!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

applegirlrn said:


> We are going to be staying at OKW in January of next year a Studio with our kids (12, 4, and 14 months).  We have never stayed here, the only other DVC we have stayed in has be VWL and I wanted to try something different this year.  Am I going to be disappointed in staying at OKW?


Just realize that most of the buildings do not have elevators and you'll be hauling your baby stuff (strollers and such) up the stairs.  There are a few studios on the third floor of a few of the buildings.  You'll have two queen beds (no sleeper sofa) and plenty of space for your family of five.


----------



## Jerrys60TH

I do not have ten posts yet so I cannot post photos in the thread so I put some of a refurbished unit 3230 that we stayed in last week in Photobucket.

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/jgump95/library/

Since I have not stayed at OKW before I do not know what has been refurbished.  The building across the street (next to the tennis courts) was being refurbished last week.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thank you, Jerry.  What kind of room was this?  1 bdrm?


----------



## Jerrys60TH

2 bedroom.  The photos are of the two queens and bathroom in the second bedroom. I was pretty sure I took pictures of the master bedroom and the corner whirlpool tub but alas could not find on my phone.


----------



## SwanVT2

We are looking at renting here for next February 2019. Will all rooms be refurbished by then? Also what rooms are closest to the main pool and how long is the walk to the main pool from the farthest rooms? Thank you.


----------



## Deb & Bill

SwanVT2 said:


> We are looking at renting here for next February 2019. Will all rooms be refurbished by then? Also what rooms are closest to the main pool and how long is the walk to the main pool from the farthest rooms? Thank you.


No, work is expected to continue into 2019.  You are only about ten minutes from anywhere at OKW to the Hospitality House.   Near Hospitality House is a booking category for DVC points and would not be available for cash and would be gone by seven months out.  You would need to book that closer to eleven months out.  There is a map of OKW at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> We are looking at renting here for next February 2019. Will all rooms be refurbished by then? Also what rooms are closest to the main pool and how long is the walk to the main pool from the farthest rooms? Thank you.


The farthest building (50) from Olivia's and the main pool is about 2/3 of a mile, it seems farther.  That is equivalent to about 1/2 way around World Showcase Promenade.  But, you can also hop on any park bus to take you to the front, and when ready to return to your room. walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop and again hop on any park bus.


----------



## juju12345

Staying at old key west for the first time and this is what the bottom of the coffee table looks like . Only noticed bc my kids were playing on the floor and thought it was awesome . Everything else has looked ok but every inch of the bottom of that table has kid graffiti on it


----------



## Deb & Bill

juju12345 said:


> Staying at old key west for the first time and this is what the bottom of the coffee table looks like . Only noticed bc my kids were playing on the floor and thought it was awesome . Everything else has looked ok but every inch of the bottom of that table has kid graffiti on it


People are disgusting.  Allowing their children to deface furniture like that.


----------



## sgtdisney

OK now, be honest.  How many people are now going to look at the bottom of the coffee table on their next visit...?


----------



## juju12345

sgtdisney said:


> OK now, be honest.  How many people are now going to look at the bottom of the coffee table on their next visit...?


I guess a lot of people look bc kids have been signing their names from 2002-2017. I would make my kids march down to the front desk and apologize and I’d pay a cleaning fee or something if I caught them doing it. It doesn’t bother me really that I saw it but this unit does really need refurbishing which I guess should be coming soon! I do love the size of this one bedroom unit and the location in building 14 is perfect!


----------



## Chuck S

sgtdisney said:


> OK now, be honest.  How many people are now going to look at the bottom of the coffee table on their next visit...?


I won't look, I prefer to believe in my own way that people actually respect other people's property...even though, as a landlord, I know better.  At least that isn't "adult" graffiti in red magic marker, like I had tenants leave me with on off-white walls.


----------



## Deb & Bill

juju12345 said:


> I guess a lot of people look bc kids have been signing their names from 2002-2017. I would make my kids march down to the front desk and apologize and I’d pay a cleaning fee or something if I caught them doing it. It doesn’t bother me really that I saw it but this unit does really need refurbishing which I guess should be coming soon! I do love the size of this one bedroom unit and the location in building 14 is perfect!


Except they are reusing these alligator finish coffee tables.


----------



## kimmar067

....what is the 'bus situation' at OKW?  My friend had her heart set on this resort until her DH heard that wait can be up to 40 minutes for a bus!


----------



## Chuck S

kimmar067 said:


> ....what is the 'bus situation' at OKW?  My friend had her heart set on this resort until her DH heard that wait can be up to 40 minutes for a bus!


In general, OKW busses are no worse and no better than any other Disney resort.  They are supposed to run ever 20 minutes, but sometimes, and it seems to happen more with MK busses, they will be one right behind another, so it can be a delayed wait time.  But, again, that can happen at any resort.  Remember that OKW has 5 bus stops in the resort, and the park busses stop at each, so it can take a while to ride through the resort.  But, then again, usually other resorts share busses, like Boardwalk, Swan, Dolphin...or Contemporary, Poly and GF...so that can also mean a delay.


----------



## WDWLODGE

Looking forward to our first stay at OKW. We have a room booked near the HH. My DS and I have a tee time booked at the LBV Golf course. Does anyone know how far the walk is from the HH to the LBV Club House?


----------



## Chuck S

WDWLODGE said:


> Looking forward to our first stay at OKW. We have a room booked near the HH. My DS and I have a tee time booked at the LBV Golf course. Does anyone know how far the walk is from the HH to the LBV Club House?


I'm going to guess about 30 minutes, as the path to LBV/Saratoga Springs starts near bldg 55 at OKW, and the Disney Mom's panel estimated it takes 20 minutes to walk from OKW bldg 55 to SSR.

Here is a photo of the walking path I found on another site called ExploreWDW.com, but it isn't 100% accurate, as it shows the trail on the wrong side of the waterway.  Look and see the little bridge by building 55, that is where the trail actually begins.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> I'm going to guess about 30 minutes, as the path to LBV/Saratoga Springs starts near bldg 55 at OKW, and the Disney Mom's panel estimated it takes 20 minutes to walk from OKW bldg 55 to SSR.
> 
> Here is a photo of the walking path I found on another site called ExploreWDW.com, but it isn't 100% accurate, as it shows the trail on the wrong side of the waterway.  Look and see the little bridge by building 55, that is where the trail actually begins.


Unless your name is Jesus, you aren't going to be walking that blue route.  That's almost the boat route on the water from OKW (Trumbo Canal to the Sassagoula River to the lagoon at Disney Springs).  The boat doesn't stop at SSR.  If you have a tee time at LBV course, you should be able to get a free ride over there.  Contact the golf course or the front desk about that.  It's at least a mile to Disney Springs walking (to the Cirque venue).  Some of that path might be cart path as well and pedestrians are required to stay off the cart paths.  The path isn't lit when it is dark.  If you have an early tee time, it could be dark on that path.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kimmar067 said:


> ....what is the 'bus situation' at OKW?  My friend had her heart set on this resort until her DH heard that wait can be up to 40 minutes for a bus!


I've never waited 40 minutes at OKW.  20 at most.  But a 40 minutes wait might happen at any resort if there is a problem somewhere.


----------



## Kevin Stringer

WDWLODGE said:


> Looking forward to our first stay at OKW. We have a room booked near the HH. My DS and I have a tee time booked at the LBV Golf course. Does anyone know how far the walk is from the HH to the LBV Club House?



It's a simple walk across to LBV. There is a path (I think it's signposted as 'nature trail'?) alongside the canal and comes out next to the first tee. I would say a 30 minute walk at worst. We did it in October and it was actually quite pleasant. They will call you a free taxi to LBV if you prefer.


----------



## OKW Lover

WDWLODGE said:


> Looking forward to our first stay at OKW. We have a room booked near the HH. My DS and I have a tee time booked at the LBV Golf course. Does anyone know how far the walk is from the HH to the LBV Club House?


Unless this has changed recently you can get a taxi to/from the course for free.  Contact either the golf shop at LBV or Bell services at OKW for a voucher.


----------



## kimmar067

Deb & Bill said:


> I've never waited 40 minutes at OKW.  20 at most.  But a 40 minutes wait might happen at any resort if there is a problem somewhere.


....we've visited WDW 14 times, and I don't recall EVER waiting for a bus more than 20 minutes.  I'd think that, especially since this resort is strictly "villa", or "DVC", that they'd 'cater' to their clientele a little more.....


----------



## DizDaD7

kimmar067 said:


> ....we've visited WDW 14 times, and I don't recall EVER waiting for a bus more than 20 minutes.  I'd think that, especially since this resort is strictly "villa", or "DVC", that they'd 'cater' to their clientele a little more.....


Who would cater?

The buses aren't DVC Buses? It's just like SSR or others for that matter.
SSR has internal stops as well, just like CBR does (6 I believe there). Best bet is to just try and hop on the one at the last stop...Usually that would mean at the HH, or @ SSR it would be the Carriage House,(err) Springs bus stop!....


----------



## kimmar067

DizDaD7 said:


> Who would cater?
> 
> The buses aren't DVC Buses? It's just like SSR or others for that matter.
> SSR has internal stops as well, just like CBR does (6 I believe there). Best bet is to just try and hop on the one at the last stop...Usually that would mean at the HH, or @ SSR it would be the Carriage House....


....I figured that it would be something like CBR, which is one of the reasons why Im not a fan of CBR (although I have to admit, we were located  near the bus stop where it happened to be "first on, first off".)


----------



## WDWLODGE

Thanks everyone for your responses about getting to LBV Golf Course!


----------



## DizDaD7

kimmar067 said:


> ....I figured that it would be something like CBR, which is one of the reasons why Im not a fan of CBR (although I have to admit, we were located  near the bus stop where it happened to be "first on, first off".)



Yes. But I'd rather be the Last ones on & the 1st ones off....Usually what we'll do is Walk on over to the Main bldg. (whichever resort that might be) & hop on there, so it's off to the parks... True getting on 1st (HEADING to a PARK) assures that you get on, but then you'll have to wait to go to every stop.(Depending how full you are). I'd start out with a seat, but 99% of the time I'm giving it up to someone...So I'd rather just stand, from the last pick up & head to the park.


----------



## kimmar067

Chuck S said:


>



.... my legs hurt just LOOKING at this map!


----------



## Deb & Bill

kimmar067 said:


> ....we've visited WDW 14 times, and I don't recall EVER waiting for a bus more than 20 minutes.  I'd think that, especially since this resort is strictly "villa", or "DVC", that they'd 'cater' to their clientele a little more.....


 You misunderstand DVC.  It's just a timeshare, so owners pay for everything.  Disney got their money from us when we all bought in and in our annual fees which are strictly operational costs.  DVC members aren't treated better than any other resort.  If the board decides that DVC members won't mind waiting a bit for a bus to reduce operation costs, they will reduce the number of buses.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizDaD7 said:


> Who would cater?
> 
> The buses aren't DVC Buses? It's just like SSR or others for that matter.
> SSR has internal stops as well, just like CBR does (6 I believe there). Best bet is to just try and hop on the one at the last stop...Usually that would mean at the HH, or @ SSR it would be the Carriage House....


Theme Park Buses at SSR don't stop at the Carriage House.  It's the Springs that is the last stop.


----------



## DizDaD7

Deb & Bill said:


> Theme Park Buses at SSR don't stop at the Carriage House.  It's the Springs that is the last stop.


Yes. I know....My mistake .


----------



## darby888

Deb & Bill said:


> Theme Park Buses at SSR don't stop at the Carriage House.  It's the Springs that is the last stop.


What’s the difference?....the last stop is in front of two of the three Springs bldgs and on just the opposite side road is the Carriage House and pool. In fact, you’ll walk far less steps to getting to the Carriage House from that stop than to the majority of the rooms in the Springs section.


----------



## Deb & Bill

darby888 said:


> What’s the difference?....the last stop is in front of two of the three Springs bldgs and on just the opposite side road is the Carriage House and pool. In fact, you’ll walk far less steps to getting to the Carriage House from that stop than to the majority of the rooms in the Springs section.


There's a big difference.  For example, all theme park buses stop last at the Hospitality House at OKW where all the Disney's Magical Express buses also stop.  They pull up in the front drive.  At SSR, the theme park bus isn't anywhere close to the circular drive where the Disney's Magical Express bus stops to let off guests.  To get to the Carriage House from the Springs bus stop, you walk up a set of stairs, past the pool and past the Artist's Palette before you get to the Carriage House.

If someone was told to catch the theme park bus at the Carriage House, my guess is that they would wait at that circular drive where the DME buses stop.


----------



## darby888

Deb & Bill said:


> There's a big difference.  For example, all theme park buses stop last at the Hospitality House at OKW where all the Disney's Magical Express buses also stop.  They pull up in the front drive.  At SSR, the theme park bus isn't anywhere close to the circular drive where the Disney's Magical Express bus stops to let off guests.  To get to the Carriage House from the Springs bus stop, you walk up a set of stairs, past the pool and past the Artist's Palette before you get to the Carriage House.
> 
> If someone was told to catch the theme park bus at the Carriage House, my guess is that they would wait at that circular drive where the DME buses stop.


You just made my case, the difference is negligible.... The walk from the circular drive to the Carriage house & the walk from the bus stop between the main pool and the Springs section to the Carriage house are almost the same distance.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tried to upload a photo that showed a DME bus at the Carriage House compared to the Spring bus stop.  There is a big difference in the distance.


----------



## darby888

Deb & Bill said:


> Tried to upload a photo that showed a DME bus at the Carriage House compared to the Spring bus stop.  There is a big difference in the distance.


Ok, you must be joking....SSR is my home resort, I’ve stayed there plenty of times and know my way around the resort very well. What I don’t get is the point your trying to make. I saw you correct someone, wanted to understand your point, and now realize, you really don’t seem to have one.


----------



## fairytalelover

will the new refurbished rooms have a separate entrance to the bathroom?


----------



## Chuck S

fairytalelover said:


> will the new refurbished rooms have a separate entrance to the bathroom?


We don't know for sure, but I doubt they will change the current configurations after 25 years, where building 30 and higher have separate master bath entrances, buildings 29 and below do not.


----------



## famgel

Not sure why but I'm following


----------



## CapJames

Is it true that OKW does not accept faxes, (ie room requests by fax)? I thought I read that on a prior thread.  I was hoping to make a room request by fax about 5-7 days prior to my stay. I'm renting DVC points. If true.  I was also under the impression that it's difficult to get in touch with actual resort front desk Cms in order to place a room request by phone so I'm not sure what the best option is. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Chuck S

CapJames said:


> Is it true that OKW does not accept faxes, (ie room requests by fax)? I thought I read that on a prior thread.  I was hoping to make a room request by fax about 5-7 days prior to my stay. I'm renting DVC points. If true.  I was also under the impression that it's difficult to get in touch with actual resort front desk Cms in order to place a room request by phone so I'm not sure what the best option is. Thanks for any input.



Many years ago, DVC Members were requested several times through our DVC publications to not send faxes to the resorts for room requests, ALL DVC resorts, not just OKW.  We were instead encouraged to make our requests to DVC Member Services. The member who you rented your reservation from can call and make the requests for you.  Try to keep them generic as possible (general area of resort or upper floor) more specific room requests are rarely granted, as it depends entirely what is available on your check-in day, and DVC Resorts operate at near capacity most of the year.


----------



## yolie912

I thought someone earlier faxed in their request..


----------



## BEASLYBOO

yolie912 said:


> I thought someone earlier faxed in their request..


Back in the day, circa 2000’s,  before e-mail you could fax member services with requests and changes to your existing reservations ie: changes in your travel party etc. Today I just e-mail. I book 10 months ahead, no knowing who I’m taking, I just have my name on the reservation.  I email member services when we decide who’s going, when and then I’ll request an area like Tutle Pond, near quiet pool. Nothing is guaranteed but it’s always worked. They will send me a confirmation email that the changes have been made.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Just in case this wasn't posted, All ears had some nice pictures of the studios up:

http://allears.net/acc/g-old-key-west-studio.htm


----------



## BEASLYBOO

PrincessNelly said:


> Just in case this wasn't posted, All ears had some nice pictures of the studios up:
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g-old-key-west-studio.htm




Well thank goodness they have a picture hanging with the words Key West and one of shells in the bathroom, or I might not know where the heck I am!  Jeepers, a bit generic and dull in color.

I saw pics of the 1 bedroom, there's at least some color there in the dining room chairs and in the living room rug!


----------



## ScubaCat

It looks like the jacuzzi tubs survived too. Miracles do happen after all.


----------



## disneydreamer781

juju12345 said:


> View attachment 308518
> Staying at old key west for the first time and this is what the bottom of the coffee table looks like . Only noticed bc my kids were playing on the floor and thought it was awesome . Everything else has looked ok but every inch of the bottom of that table has kid graffiti on it


----------



## chalee94

PrincessNelly said:


> Just in case this wasn't posted, All ears had some nice pictures of the studios up:
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/g-old-key-west-studio.htm



Thanks for the link. 

I know grey bathrooms are in right now, but definitely doesn't fit the theme...


----------



## bobbiwoz

I do not often stay in OKW, but the studio looks good.


----------



## Chuck S

chalee94 said:


> I know grey bathrooms are in right now, but definitely doesn't fit the theme...



Exactly.  Part of what makes Disney reosrts so attractive is the theme.  OKW was never "over the top" Mickey Mouse/Disney, but it was definitely colorful like the real Key West.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BEASLYBOO said:


> Well thank goodness they have a picture hanging with the words Key West and one of shells in the bathroom, or I might not know where the heck I am!  Jeepers, a bit generic and dull in color.
> 
> I saw pics of the 1 bedroom, there's at least some color there in the dining room chairs and in the living room rug!


Colors, yes, but the wrong colors.  Not Key West colors.  More like Contemporary colors.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bobbiwoz said:


> I do not often stay in OKW, but the studio looks good.


That's because they really didn't do much in the studio, just the bathroom and the cabinet over the kitchenette sink.  Plus the aforementioned pictures.


----------



## ShelliRenee

Just looking at the pictures of the refurb studio, is there no alarm clock?


----------



## Chuck S

ShelliRenee said:


> Just looking at the pictures of the refurb studio, is there no alarm clock?


I don't know...maybe not...most folks use their phones now. You could always do a wake up call.


----------



## CarolynFH

ShelliRenee said:


> Just looking at the pictures of the refurb studio, is there no alarm clock?



They removed clocks some years ago. You can call Housekeeping - they might still have some and if so will bring you one.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I like the new look. I was never a fan of those pastels. Glad that color scheme is gone here and also at the Boardwalk.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Staying here in December and I'm very excited about the renovations. It's my home resort but I haven't stayed here in years. Looking forward to it!


----------



## igrsod

Just became a DVC owner... and have planned my first vacation at OKW.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## teamtilt

are the 1 bedrooms renovated near the hospitality house?


----------



## Chuck S

teamtilt said:


> are the 1 bedrooms renovated near the hospitality house?


I don't think they've done near HH yet.  I have a near HH reservation for the end of May, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneydreamer781 said:


> I like the new look. I was never a fan of those pastels. Glad that color scheme is gone here and also at the Boardwalk.


Uh, pastel is Key West.  Gray is not Key West.


----------



## Chuck S

disneydreamer781 said:


> I like the new look. I was never a fan of those pastels. Glad that color scheme is gone here and also at the Boardwalk.


You would absolutely hate Miami, South Florida and the real Key West, then. It is all pastel and/or art deco.


----------



## Wakey

I saw some other photos (professional photographer) and the bathrooms looked bluer than the greyer photos I have seen- not sure. I do know that those who have stayed there have been pretty universal in their praise. Whilst the 'theming' is a bit less, I also like the newer look- same can be said of BWV- but I wish they had also ripped out the garish coloured 1990s tiles there and redone the main bathroom also.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wakey said:


> I saw some other photos (professional photographer) and the bathrooms looked bluer than the greyer photos I have seen- not sure. I do know that those who have stayed there have been pretty universal in their praise. Whilst the 'theming' is a bit less, I also like the newer look- same can be said of BWV- but I wish they had also ripped out the garish coloured 1990s tiles there and redone the main bathroom also.


A bit less? It's totally gone except for the outside of the buildings.  The pictures they had of all the shells and the map of Key West are gone and replaced with pictures that could be used at BWV or BCV or BLT.   The designer should be fired (as well as those who approved the design) except she/he is probably a relative to someone towards the top of the ladder.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Colors, yes, but the wrong colors.  Not Key West colors.  More like Contemporary colors.



UGH!  Looks like a cheap alternate residence for a consultant.    

Walk the dining ware section of an IKEA.  Consultants temporarily relocated pushing carriages loaded up with white dishes and the requisite coffee pot.  Why grey?  Grey? Nothing sings happiness and vacation like...grey.


----------



## SwanVT2

What does OKW have for pool bars? Thank you.


----------



## Chuck S

There is the Gurgling Suitcase near the main pool, behind Olivia's. It is a full service bar.  At the Turtle Pond pool (which is currently closed for refurbishment) there is the Turtle SHack, a limited service bar/snack bar combo. The Miller's Road pool and South Point pool do not have a bar, but there are Coca-cola machines for carbonated soft drinks drinks, I don't remember if they are cans or bottles, or both.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I actually like the color grey as a wall color regardless of where it is. It's hard for me to complain since they are updating it.


----------



## Chuck S

disneydreamer781 said:


> I actually like the color grey as a wall color regardless of where it is. It's hard for me to complain since they are updating it.


I use grey in my rental properties, but I'm not too keen on it at OKW.  I like it when Disney resorts match a theme, and aren't generic.  I mean, imagine the Poly without a tropical theme, or the Wilderness Lodge and associated DVCs without rustic/national park lodge theme, or Animal Kingdom Lodge and Kidani without an African theme.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> I use grey in my rental properties, but I'm not too keen on it at OKW.  I like it when Disney resorts match a theme, and aren't generic.  I mean, imagine the Poly without a tropical theme, or the Wilderness Lodge and associated DVCs without rustic/national park lodge theme, or Animal Kingdom Lodge and Kidani without an African theme.



Yes, yes, yes


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Chuck S said:


> I mean, imagine the Poly without a tropical theme, or the Wilderness Lodge and associated DVCs without rustic/national park lodge theme, or Animal Kingdom Lodge and Kidani without an African theme.


 Exactly, first imagine painting the furniture white at Kidani and then the bathroom walls a greyish blue. So why not keep OKW’s identy?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Deb & Bill said:


> The pictures they had of all the shells and the map of Key West are gone and replaced with pictures that could be used at BWV or BCV or BLT.   The designer should be fired (as well as those who approved the design) except she/he is probably a relative to someone towards the top of the ladder.


 totally agree!


----------



## millys

> Why grey? Grey? Nothing sings happiness and vacation like...grey./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Try the grey stuff, it's delicious
> Don't believe me, ask the dishes
> 
> LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Love it!  Of course, why not ask the dishes.

They should rename Florida to the Grey State.  So appealing. 

I noticed the shower curtain looks like it belongs in a water/ocean themed setting.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> ...I noticed the showed curtain looks like it belongs in a water/ocean themed setting.


Because it's blue-ish?


----------



## CJK

Hi all! When staying on a cash reservation in a 2 bedroom villa, do we receive things like laundry detergent, dish soap and dish cloths, etc...? I think you do, but wanted to verify. Thank you!


----------



## kmorlock

CJK said:


> Hi all! When staying on a cash reservation in a 2 bedroom villa, do we receive things like laundry detergent, dish soap and dish cloths, etc...? I think you do, but wanted to verify. Thank you!


Yes, you will get all of those items and they are typically replenished daily for cash stays.  DVC stays do get an initial supply but, not the extra daily replenishments unless Mousekeeping is being extra generous (or forgets).


----------



## Chuck S

CJK said:


> Hi all! When staying on a cash reservation in a 2 bedroom villa, do we receive things like laundry detergent, dish soap and dish cloths, etc...? I think you do, but wanted to verify. Thank you!


On a cash stay where the reservation is made through the regular WDW resort bookings, yes, you get daily housekeeping and those items will be replenished.  If you are a DVC Member and made a DVC Cash booking through DVC Member Services, no, you will follow the same schedule as a points reservation.


----------



## igrsod

When doing online check in... what are the best options to put in as room preferences from the drop down menus?  I'm not familiar with this resort at all.


----------



## Deb & Bill

igrsod said:


> When doing online check in... what are the best options to put in as room preferences from the drop down menus?  I'm not familiar with this resort at all.


Only three buildings have elevators, so if you don't want to hike the stairs, select lower floor or ground floor.  If there is a choice of locations, check the OKW map on the first post of this thread to see where they are located.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Because it's blue-ish?



and wavy with the grey storm walls


----------



## kydisneyfans

Deb & Bill said:


> I've never waited 40 minutes at OKW.  20 at most.  But a 40 minutes wait might happen at any resort if there is a problem somewhere.



We were trying to get to a MNSSHP last fall and arrived at the Southpoint stop at 6:23. The time stated 6:40. OK, we missed the bus. The time went to 6:45, 6:50, then jumped to 7:10. At that point, we called an Uber. Uber picked us up at the stop and the time had increased to 7:25, a full hour and 2 minutes after we had arrived. There were dozens of folks in costumes, close to a bus full just from our stop alone. There definitely was some type of communications breakdown.


----------



## holden

kydisneyfans said:


> We were trying to get to a MNSSHP last fall and arrived at the Southpoint stop at 6:23. The time stated 6:40. OK, we missed the bus. The time went to 6:45, 6:50, then jumped to 7:10. At that point, we called an Uber. Uber picked us up at the stop and the time had increased to 7:25, a full hour and 2 minutes after we had arrived. There were dozens of folks in costumes, close to a bus full just from our stop alone. There definitely was some type of communications breakdown.



This is exactly why we rent a car (for long trips) or use the Minnie Vans. Our last stay at SS we had a similar situation. So many buses came and went for other parks. We waited about an hour for a bus to MK.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kydisneyfans said:


> We were trying to get to a MNSSHP last fall and arrived at the Southpoint stop at 6:23. The time stated 6:40. OK, we missed the bus. The time went to 6:45, 6:50, then jumped to 7:10. At that point, we called an Uber. Uber picked us up at the stop and the time had increased to 7:25, a full hour and 2 minutes after we had arrived. There were dozens of folks in costumes, close to a bus full just from our stop alone. There definitely was some type of communications breakdown.


Might have been traffic issue on site. We had that problem once at KV.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Is there a list of what sections are done and have refurbish rooms?


----------



## Nancyg56

Jerrys60TH said:


> 2 bedroom.  The photos are of the two queens and bathroom in the second bedroom. I was pretty sure I took pictures of the master bedroom and the corner whirlpool tub but alas could not find on my phone.



Iam considering a 2 bedroom cash reservation through DIsney for December. My daughter is on the fence about the sleep surfaces. We will have 7 people. Was the villa spacious and how was the sleep sofa? We are now booked at the BC, however I have been forewarned we may need to change resorts if FD drops and am doing my research now. My family hated CBR due to the size and the bus situation, so DD is concerned that the size of this resort may be an issue.


----------



## Deb & Bill

None of the DVC sleeper sofas are that comfortable.  Just a thinner three section pad on a platform.  Same with the twin sized sleeper chair, but it tends to be a bit more comfortable.  You'd have one king bed, two queen beds, one queen sleeper sofa and one twin sized sleeper chair (and the chair is too heavy and wide to move from the living room).  OKW has the largest two bedroom villas of all the DVC villas.  The porch is very large, not just a balcony.  It has a door from the master bedroom and from the living room.  If you get a dedicated two bedroom there won't be a porch off the second bedroom, but it will have a very large closet, plus a second sink outside the bathroom (no kitchenette in the second bedroom for dedicated).  It will have both the sleeper sofa, twin sized sleeper chair and a love seat (that doesn't convert to a bed at all).   OKW is a large resort with five areas, Millers Road (with a pool), South Point (with a pool), Turtle Pond (with a pool, smaller counter service area), Peninsular Road (no separate pool here, just across the canal and bridge from the Hospitality House) and the Hospitality House area with the larger themed pool, Olivia's, Goods to Go, the General Store, Gurgling Suitcase.  You can hop any bus and get back to the Hospitality House.  You can walk across the bridge to Peninsular Road and catch a bus back to the other areas.  You are only about a ten minute walk from any area to the Hospitality House.   You also have full sized washer and dryer (not stackables) and the larger kitchen and dining room.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> None of the DVC sleeper sofas are that comfortable.  Just a thinner three section pad on a platform.  Same with the twin sized sleeper chair, but it tends to be a bit more comfortable.  You'd have one king bed, two queen beds, one queen sleeper sofa and one twin sized sleeper chair (and the chair is too heavy and wide to move from the living room).  OKW has the largest two bedroom villas of all the DVC villas.  The porch is very large, not just a balcony.  It has a door from the master bedroom and from the living room.  If you get a dedicated two bedroom there won't be a porch off the second bedroom, but it will have a very large closet, plus a second sink outside the bathroom (no kitchenette in the second bedroom for dedicated).  It will have both the sleeper sofa, twin sized sleeper chair and a love seat (that doesn't convert to a bed at all).   OKW is a large resort with five areas, Millers Road (with a pool), South Point (with a pool), Turtle Pond (with a pool, smaller counter service area), Peninsular Road (no separate pool here, just across the canal and bridge from the Hospitality House) and the Hospitality House area with the larger themed pool, Olivia's, Goods to Go, the General Store, Gurgling Suitcase.  You can hop any bus and get back to the Hospitality House.  You can walk across the bridge to Peninsular Road and catch a bus back to the other areas.  You are only about a ten minute walk from any area to the Hospitality House.   You also have full sized washer and dryer (not stackables) and the larger kitchen and dining room.



Stop telling everyone how nice it is.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Stop telling everyone how nice it is.


Just the facts, man, just the facts.


----------



## Nancyg56

Deb & Bill said:


> None of the DVC sleeper sofas are that comfortable.  Just a thinner three section pad on a platform.  Same with the twin sized sleeper chair, but it tends to be a bit more comfortable.  You'd have one king bed, two queen beds, one queen sleeper sofa and one twin sized sleeper chair (and the chair is too heavy and wide to move from the living room).  OKW has the largest two bedroom villas of all the DVC villas.  The porch is very large, not just a balcony.  It has a door from the master bedroom and from the living room.  If you get a dedicated two bedroom there won't be a porch off the second bedroom, but it will have a very large closet, plus a second sink outside the bathroom (no kitchenette in the second bedroom for dedicated).  It will have both the sleeper sofa, twin sized sleeper chair and a love seat (that doesn't convert to a bed at all).   OKW is a large resort with five areas, Millers Road (with a pool), South Point (with a pool), Turtle Pond (with a pool, smaller counter service area), Peninsular Road (no separate pool here, just across the canal and bridge from the Hospitality House) and the Hospitality House area with the larger themed pool, Olivia's, Goods to Go, the General Store, Gurgling Suitcase.  You can hop any bus and get back to the Hospitality House.  You can walk across the bridge to Peninsular Road and catch a bus back to the other areas.  You are only about a ten minute walk from any area to the Hospitality House.   You also have full sized washer and dryer (not stackables) and the larger kitchen and dining room.



I called her yesterday and asked her to look at the resort. This trip is a gift to my nieces for their wedding present so we told them to choose any resort. My DH was shocked they wanted the BC, he still thinks you are not at WDW if you are not on the monorail line. Anyway, I booked the rooms for our family, however yesterday a CM advised me that I might need to change resorts to the YC  if I wanted FD, and I do. My DD is not dog friendly, adn evne the thought has her over the edge, so I need a back up plan. This resort looks really awesome, and since I have always wanted to stay here this is my plan. Our dates are set in stone, so I really want to make the cost remain in line with my comfort level by finding a decent discount. 

Do any of you know if historically, FD was available for the 2 bedroom on a cash reservation?


----------



## Chuck S

If a Free Dining promo for cash guests is offered, it is normally also available to those paying cash for a DVC villa unit. But remember, Free Dining usually requires a non-discounted full rate reservation, and there may be options that are cheaper overall.


----------



## Nancyg56

Chuck S said:


> If a Free Dining promo for cash guests is offered, it is normally also available to those paying cash for a DVC villa unit. But remember, Free Dining usually requires a non-discounted full rate reservation, and there may be options that are cheaper overall.



Boy do I know it! My dd is helping me tomorrow build a spreadsheet so we can make the best decision. I have not seen a ro discount offered yet.


----------



## Chuck S

Nancyg56 said:


> Boy do I know it! My dd is helping me tomorrow build a spreadsheet so we can make the best decision. I have not seen a ro discount offered yet.


Check and see if it would be cheaper to purchase an annual pass for one of the girls in the room, and getting an AP discount on the room. Not always, but worth including in your spreadsheet.


----------



## Nancyg56

Chuck S said:


> If a Free Dining promo for cash guests is offered, it is normally also available to those paying cash for a DVC villa unit. But remember, Free Dining usually requires a non-discounted full rate reservation, and there may be options that are cheaper overall.



Okay, so after remaining up all night I scored a 2 bedroom villa at OKW> I still need to let the BC go, however I coudl nto get through at all today! 

Anyway, we saved the cost of dining and with seven adults that is a substantial savings, and the total cost of the villa was about a grand less than the two rooms at BC. I cannot complain at all. The cost was well within the budget I had hoped to remain within, but was not sure I could. WIth more space than I have ever had for my crew in DIsney, I am really happy. 


So now to the good part: I need help. I have no experience at all with this resort. I want to be able to make an intelligent request but have no idea where to even start. 

I know that there has been some construction, but it seems like that started at the outer reaches of the resort, unless I got as lost on the resort map as I do everywhere else. Is is worth it to request a renovated building? I love the idea of a patio, but have no idea if I can request first floor. Our favorite stay was at the Poly when we were not granted a balcony....that patio was a gift!

I also keep seeing the differences in 2 bedrooms villas, but because I have no experience with DVC properties, or DVC speak, I am not sure what the differences are or if I should even worry about hem in regards to preferences in lodging. 

Any suggestions, or tips, or things I should make my family aware of will be much appreciated. My girls are all different and are lookign at this resort amenities differently. My DD and DGD are thrilled about the  games and game room. My niece very athletic and will run run run on the paths and her wife is laid back and looking at the pools, and places to relax. Both have very intense jobs, and need the rest IMO. Deb is a VT state trooper and Jenna is a game warden, coming off of hunting season. I want this to be a wonderful respite for them. (Jenna's first trip so it has to be awesome, right????
My DH is just along for the ride, loving every minute with "his" girls, and my DSIl has just complained tha I "held out on him" when he saw Olivia's menu. LOL!


----------



## Chuck S

Well first off ALL units at OKW have a patio or balcony, no matter the location or floor. Some of the nicer water views are in bldgs 45, 46, and 55. Bldg 34 and 35 have nice golf course views.  It is unlikely you will receive a room in bldgs in the 23 to 26 cluster, or 11 to 14 near Hospitality buildings, as those are in a booking category specific to DVC reservations.   If you want to be close to the main pool area, buildings 15, 16, 62, 63 and 64 are nice alternatives to the near Hospitality category.  However, buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the only buildings with elevators and are often used for those with mobility issues.  The rest of the resort was built prior to changes in the ADA which required elevators.  However, the stairs at OKW are a gentle rise of 1/2 flight, a landing, and another half flight...not a difficult climb for a healthy individual of any age.  The game room, sadly, is pretty small. But there are some great childrens activities available at the community hall in the main pool area, see the paperwork/news flyer you receive at check-in for info on activities.  There is also a movie, weather permitting, projected onto an inflatable screen in the main pool area at night, weather permitting. All the pools have childrens play areas and jacuzzi tub for the adults.  Also, located in the base of the lighthouse by the main pool, is a sauna.  Olivia's is, IMO, one of the best family friendly dining choices at WDW, and being connected to Disney Springs by watercraft gives additional family dining options.  The only real differences in two bedroom units at OKW is that buildings 11 to 29 will have only one entrance to the master bathroom, if anyone is sleeping on a fold out in the the living room.  That entrance is through the master bedroom. Buildings 30 and above have an additional entrance to the master bath through the laundry room.  OKW has full household size washer dryers in every one bedroom and larger unit,  On a cash reservation, they should provide you with laundry detergent along with your daily housekeeping.  The dining room table will seat 4 people, and if you prefer to dine al fresco, there will be (assuming it hasn't changed with the rehab) an additional table with four chairs on your balcony/patio.  If you are placed in a two bedroom lockoff vs a dedicated two bedroom, the 2nd bedroom will have its own small balcony, and a kitchenette.  Dedicated two bedrooms will not have the small balcony, and will have additional closet space instead of the kitchenette.

There will be a large jetted tub in the master bathroom, along with a dedicated stall shower, and of course, toilet and wash basins.  Sleeping areas will include 1 king bed in the master suite, a queen size fold away couch in the living room, a single size fold away sleeper chair in the living room, and two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom or lockoff studio.  There is a full service bar, Gurgling Suitcase, behind Olivia's in the main pool area. Surrey bikes can be rented from Hank's Rent and Return in the main pool area.  Like most Disney deluxe class resorts, the offerings for counter service at Good's to Go snack bar are OK, but quite limited in selection.

I hope you have a wonderful trip and enjoy OKW.


----------



## Nancyg56

Chuck S said:


> Well first off ALL units at OKW have a patio or balcony, no matter the location or floor. Some of the nicer water views are in bldgs 45, 46, and 55. Bldg 34 and 35 have nice golf course views.  It is unlikely you will receive a room in bldgs in the 23 to 26 cluster, or 11 to 14 near Hospitality buildings, as those are in a booking category specific to DVC reservations.   If you want to be close to the main pool area, buildings 15, 16, 62, 63 and 64 are nice alternatives to the near Hospitality category.  However, buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the only buildings with elevators and are often used for those with mobility issues.  The rest of the resort was built prior to changes in the ADA which required elevators.  However, the stairs at OKW are a gentle rise of 1/2 flight, a landing, and another half flight...not a difficult climb for a healthy individual of any age.  The game room, sadly, is pretty small. But there are some great childrens activities available at the community hall in the main pool area, see the paperwork/news flyer you receive at check-in for info on activities.  There is also a movie, weather permitting, projected onto an inflatable screen in the main pool area at night, weather permitting. All the pools have childrens play areas and jacuzzi tub for the adults.  Also, located in the base of the lighthouse by the main pool, is a sauna.  Olivia's is, IMO, one of the best family friendly dining choices at WDW, and being connected to Disney Springs by watercraft gives additional family dining options.  The only real differences in two bedroom units at OKW is that buildings 11 to 29 will have only one entrance to the master bathroom, if anyone is sleeping on a fold out in the the living room.  That entrance is through the master bedroom. Buildings 30 and above have an additional entrance to the master bath through the laundry room.  OKW has full household size washer dryers in every one bedroom and larger unit,  On a cash reservation, they should provide you with laundry detergent along with your daily housekeeping.  The dining room table will seat 4 people, and if you prefer to dine al fresco, there will be (assuming it hasn't changed with the rehab) an additional table with four chairs on your balcony/patio.  If you are placed in a two bedroom lockoff vs a dedicated two bedroom, the 2nd bedroom will have its own small balcony, and a kitchenette.  Dedicated two bedrooms will not have the small balcony, and will have additional closet space instead of the kitchenette.
> 
> There will be a large jetted tub in the master bathroom, along with a dedicated stall shower, and of course, toilet and wash basins.  Sleeping areas will include 1 king bed in the master suite, a queen size fold away couch in the living room, a single size fold away sleeper chair in the living room, and two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom or lockoff studio.  There is a full service bar, Gurgling Suitcase, behind Olivia's in the main pool area. Surrey bikes can be rented from Hank's Rent and Return in the main pool area.  Like most Disney deluxe class resorts, the offerings for counter service at Good's to Go snack bar are OK, but quite limited in selection.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip and enjoy OKW.



Thsnk you! That's a lot of info and I sure do appreciate your help!


----------



## Chuck S

Also, if you are in a building a bit far from the main pool area, you can hop on any park bus to take you up there, it is the last stop prior to exiting the resort.  To return to your room, walk across the bridge and board any bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop, it is the first stop within the resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nancyg56 said:


> Okay, so after remaining up all night I scored a 2 bedroom villa at OKW> I still need to let the BC go, however I coudl nto get through at all today!
> 
> Anyway, we saved the cost of dining and with seven adults that is a substantial savings, and the total cost of the villa was about a grand less than the two rooms at BC. I cannot complain at all. The cost was well within the budget I had hoped to remain within, but was not sure I could. WIth more space than I have ever had for my crew in DIsney, I am really happy.
> 
> 
> So now to the good part: I need help. I have no experience at all with this resort. I want to be able to make an intelligent request but have no idea where to even start.
> 
> I know that there has been some construction, but it seems like that started at the outer reaches of the resort, unless I got as lost on the resort map as I do everywhere else. Is is worth it to request a renovated building? I love the idea of a patio, but have no idea if I can request first floor. Our favorite stay was at the Poly when we were not granted a balcony....that patio was a gift!
> 
> I also keep seeing the differences in 2 bedrooms villas, but because I have no experience with DVC properties, or DVC speak, I am not sure what the differences are or if I should even worry about hem in regards to preferences in lodging.
> 
> Any suggestions, or tips, or things I should make my family aware of will be much appreciated. My girls are all different and are lookign at this resort amenities differently. My DD and DGD are thrilled about the  games and game room. My niece very athletic and will run run run on the paths and her wife is laid back and looking at the pools, and places to relax. Both have very intense jobs, and need the rest IMO. Deb is a VT state trooper and Jenna is a game warden, coming off of hunting season. I want this to be a wonderful respite for them. (Jenna's first trip so it has to be awesome, right????
> My DH is just along for the ride, loving every minute with "his" girls, and my DSIl has just complained tha I "held out on him" when he saw Olivia's menu. LOL!


Just be aware that OKW villas don't have patios.  All the porches, no matter what floor, are enclosed.  There is a railing around every porch at OKW.  Patios are usually open on all sides, but surrounded by shrubbery so you can't wander off the patio. 

By December, more buildings should be renovated, but Dec, especially the first week is very popular with members and owners.  So you might not get one of the renovated units.  That really isn't a problem though since I've never found any unit to be in disrepair at OKW and we've stayed there more than 20 times.  Renovations aren't expected to be completed until later on in 2019.  

The Southernmost Buttermilk Fried Chicken at Olivia's is excellent.  Boneless chicken breast with cream gravy, mashed potatoes and a vegetable.  We really enjoy their breakfast, too.  

Be aware that the walking path from OKW to Disney Springs isn't lit when it is dark, so they won't be walking/running on that path during other than lighted hours.  And you have to stay off the cart paths, too.  No pedestrians other than golfers on the cart paths.


----------



## Nancyg56

Deb & Bill said:


> Just be aware that OKW villas don't have patios.  All the porches, no matter what floor, are enclosed.  There is a railing around every porch at OKW.  Patios are usually open on all sides, but surrounded by shrubbery so you can't wander off the patio.
> 
> By December, more buildings should be renovated, but Dec, especially the first week is very popular with members and owners.  So you might not get one of the renovated units.  That really isn't a problem though since I've never found any unit to be in disrepair at OKW and we've stayed there more than 20 times.  Renovations aren't expected to be completed until later on in 2019.
> 
> The Southernmost Buttermilk Fried Chicken at Olivia's is excellent.  Boneless chicken breast with cream gravy, mashed potatoes and a vegetable.  We really enjoy their breakfast, too.
> 
> Be aware that the walking path from OKW to Disney Springs isn't lit when it is dark, so they won't be walking/running on that path during other than lighted hours.  And you have to stay off the cart paths, too.  No pedestrians other than golfers on the cart paths.




A renovated room is not that important to me, especially since I have never been in any Disney resort that was in disrepair. I made the mistake of going to TripAdvisor and saw that there were very few negative reviews about the resort in general, however the one common one that appeared was the bus service. Have you veterans noticed that is is a problem? I admit that this is my only reservation about staying here. I have never minded bus waits that run 20 minutes or so, but much longer on a regular basis and my family will be freaking out! Not me, I will have a book. 

I know that the units are for members but I hope that in the event I have a request, and because I am so unfamiliar, so far I do not, I hope it is at least considered. 

Deb is a runner and is also very much into fitness, so I hope she can run at some point while we are there. While we were all looking at pools, transportation, restaurants, she was looking at the fitness centers of every resort, and asking my daughter if she saw this one or that one. DD "Why would I have ever noticed the gym?" LOL!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Nancyg56 said:


> A renovated room is not that important to me, especially since I have never been in any Disney resort that was in disrepair. I made the mistake of going to TripAdvisor and saw that there were very few negative reviews about the resort in general, however the one common one that appeared was the bus service. Have you veterans noticed that is is a problem? I admit that this is my only reservation about staying here. I have never minded bus waits that run 20 minutes or so, but much longer on a regular basis and my family will be freaking out! Not me, I will have a book.
> 
> I know that the units are for members but I hope that in the event I have a request, and because I am so unfamiliar, so far I do not, I hope it is at least considered.
> 
> Deb is a runner and is also very much into fitness, so I hope she can run at some point while we are there. While we were all looking at pools, transportation, restaurants, she was looking at the fitness centers of every resort, and asking my daughter if she saw this one or that one. DD "Why would I have ever noticed the gym?" LOL!!!


Never had any problems with buses at OKW.  They usually run every 20 minutes or so.  And we've never had a bus bypass us because it was full.  

You'll want to add any requests to your reservation.  There aren't many when you do online check in, usually just the village at OKW or higher/lower floor. 

The gym isn't much at OKW either sorry to tell you.  My husband is a runner and has run several miles at OKW, especially during daylight hours over to SSR and Disney Springs via the path along the Trumbo Canal.


----------



## Nancyg56

Chuck S said:


> Well first off ALL units at OKW have a patio or balcony, no matter the location or floor. Some of the nicer water views are in bldgs 45, 46, and 55. Bldg 34 and 35 have nice golf course views.  It is unlikely you will receive a room in bldgs in the 23 to 26 cluster, or 11 to 14 near Hospitality buildings, as those are in a booking category specific to DVC reservations.   If you want to be close to the main pool area, buildings 15, 16, 62, 63 and 64 are nice alternatives to the near Hospitality category.  However, buildings 62, 63 and 64 are the only buildings with elevators and are often used for those with mobility issues.  The rest of the resort was built prior to changes in the ADA which required elevators.  However, the stairs at OKW are a gentle rise of 1/2 flight, a landing, and another half flight...not a difficult climb for a healthy individual of any age.  The game room, sadly, is pretty small. But there are some great childrens activities available at the community hall in the main pool area, see the paperwork/news flyer you receive at check-in for info on activities.  There is also a movie, weather permitting, projected onto an inflatable screen in the main pool area at night, weather permitting. All the pools have childrens play areas and jacuzzi tub for the adults.  Also, located in the base of the lighthouse by the main pool, is a sauna.  Olivia's is, IMO, one of the best family friendly dining choices at WDW, and being connected to Disney Springs by watercraft gives additional family dining options.  The only real differences in two bedroom units at OKW is that buildings 11 to 29 will have only one entrance to the master bathroom, if anyone is sleeping on a fold out in the the living room.  That entrance is through the master bedroom. Buildings 30 and above have an additional entrance to the master bath through the laundry room.  OKW has full household size washer dryers in every one bedroom and larger unit,  On a cash reservation, they should provide you with laundry detergent along with your daily housekeeping.  The dining room table will seat 4 people, and if you prefer to dine al fresco, there will be (assuming it hasn't changed with the rehab) an additional table with four chairs on your balcony/patio.  If you are placed in a two bedroom lockoff vs a dedicated two bedroom, the 2nd bedroom will have its own small balcony, and a kitchenette.  Dedicated two bedrooms will not have the small balcony, and will have additional closet space instead of the kitchenette.
> 
> There will be a large jetted tub in the master bathroom, along with a dedicated stall shower, and of course, toilet and wash basins.  Sleeping areas will include 1 king bed in the master suite, a queen size fold away couch in the living room, a single size fold away sleeper chair in the living room, and two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom or lockoff studio.  There is a full service bar, Gurgling Suitcase, behind Olivia's in the main pool area. Surrey bikes can be rented from Hank's Rent and Return in the main pool area.  Like most Disney deluxe class resorts, the offerings for counter service at Good's to Go snack bar are OK, but quite limited in selection.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful trip and enjoy OKW.




We are very excited! I expected the girls to be more disappointed that I did not secure the BC, but no...they were looking at all the positives of this lovely resort. My girls are adults now and see the water taxi to DS as a huge positive. My DSIL is thrilled about the washer and dryer: he insists on doing laundry during every trip, so while the rest of us relax by the pool, he is washing clothes for his family. I am happy about the tub and he is doing his dance of joy over the washer! LOL!! ANd Olivia's. He wants dinner there, and I have already added it to the list. 

Every Disney trip is special in some way, but this one is especially close to my heart. We all often get to experience DIsney through teh eyes of a child, or sometimes an adult who really never got to enjoy a WDW vacation like "us", however this time we are looking forward to experiencing a DIsney trip through the eyes of an adult who has never been. Jenna has only seen Disney on TV or on you tube videos, and is so excited for this trip. My godchild Deb has been a role model for our DGD Kady, showing her how to be a confident and strong young lady who can do anything she sets her mind to, and now Jenna is doing the same for her. Both of these strong young women, Kady's heros, are going to be with us, and we are so excited to just enjoy the three of them. 
My DH, who only joins us on occasion, is coming just to be with all "his" girls, so this trip is indeed special. I do think that not getting BC was a gift to us. 

Anyway, enough about us. Thank you for all your help and know that I will probably be pestering you all again.


----------



## Nancyg56

Deb & Bill said:


> Never had any problems with buses at OKW.  They usually run every 20 minutes or so.  And we've never had a bus bypass us because it was full.
> 
> You'll want to add any requests to your reservation.  There aren't many when you do online check in, usually just the village at OKW or higher/lower floor.
> 
> The gym isn't much at OKW either sorry to tell you.  My husband is a runner and has run several miles at OKW, especially during daylight hours over to SSR and Disney Springs via the path along the Trumbo Canal.




Thank you about the buses!!! This was my only concern, because while I have no issues waiting, I cannot get that CBR trip out of my mind We had just come off of a Poly trip, but chose CBR next because in the end, it all comes down to budget. Holy cow! We went from a resort with multiple travel options to a very widespread resort with what my DD and DSIL insisted were 17 stops! There were not,  but boy did they dislike that resort. I did want them all that moving from a monorail resort or an Epcot resort removed at leat one layer of convenience, but they see to be iokay with that, and look at the space we have now, not only in room, but at  the resort itself. 

I will tell Deb about the paths to SSR and DS. She used to run between POR and POFQ on that last trip she took with us, so having a path she can use will be welcomed.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Nancyg56 said:


> A renovated room is not that important to me, especially since I have never been in any Disney resort that was in disrepair. I made the mistake of going to TripAdvisor and saw that there were very few negative reviews about the resort in general, however the one common one that appeared was the bus service. Have you veterans noticed that is is a problem? I admit that this is my only reservation about staying here. I have never minded bus waits that run 20 minutes or so, but much longer on a regular basis and my family will be freaking out! Not me, I will have a book.
> 
> I know that the units are for members but I hope that in the event I have a request, and because I am so unfamiliar, so far I do not, I hope it is at least considered.
> 
> Deb is a runner and is also very much into fitness, so I hope she can run at some point while we are there. While we were all looking at pools, transportation, restaurants, she was looking at the fitness centers of every resort, and asking my daughter if she saw this one or that one. DD "Why would I have ever noticed the gym?" LOL!!!



We have had many problems coming back from the parks and DS.  Too many people - not enough buses.  Scooters with sometimes large families arriving right before boarding and seated first so while you think you will be getting on that bus, you will not.  Wait for next bus, repeat.  We found this was a  problem whenever we left DS.  If possible, we would walk back.


----------



## Chuck S

Any resort can experience bus issues either because of a lot of traffic on the roads or occasional bad scheduling.  Occasionally I have seen two busses for the same park, especially MK, right behind each other, and then a lengthy delay  until they return.  This could have been caused by the first bus having several wheelchairs of scooters to load/unload or traffic issues.  On my last trip in December, I had no bus issues, and noticed that they added a TV screen with real time anticipated bus arrivals which I assume is GPS based.  That helped a LOT.  OKW is a large resort, there are 5 bus stops scattered though out the resort, and it can take time for a bus to make the rounds. But the busses for OKW are dedicated, they don't share buses with other resorts, unlike Boardwalk/Swan Dolphin or Contemporary/Poly/ Grand Floridian...so I would say overall that the bus service is no better and no worse than any other Disney resort.


----------



## Nancyg56

ILoveMyDVC said:


> We have had many problems coming back from the parks and DS.  Too many people - not enough buses.  Scooters with sometimes large families arriving right before boarding and seated first so while you think you will be getting on that bus, you will not.  Wait for next bus, repeat.  We found this was a  problem whenever we left DS.  If possible, we would walk back.




Oh dear. We can use cabs for dinners, but back and forth to the parks not so much. I find DS very congested on a good day, so I am not sure I will even bother to go, but the girls will.


----------



## Nancyg56

Chuck S said:


> Any resort can experience bus issues either because of a lot of traffic on the roads or occasional bad scheduling.  Occasionally I have seen two busses for the same park, especially MK, right behind each other, and then a lengthy delay  until they return.  This could have been cause by the first bus having several wheelchairs of scooters to load/unload or traffic issues.  On my last trip in December, I had no bus issues, and noticed that they added a TV screen with real time anticipated bus arrivals which I assume is GPS based.  That helped a LOT.  OKW is a large resort, there are 5 bus stops scattered though out the resort, and it can take time for a bus to make the rounds. But the busses for OKW are dedicated, they don't share buses with other resorts, unlike Boardwalk/Swan Dolphin or Contemporary/Poly/ Grand Floridian...so I would say overall that the bus service is no better and no worse than any other Disney resort.




That is my feeling, and in any case, it is what it is. Because we choose to forego driving ( and we do ) there is a tradeoff. I am glad to hear the buses are dedicated, though. That tour of all the Epcot resorts every trip can be a long ride! LOL!


----------



## Chuck S

ILoveMyDVC said:


> We have had many problems coming back from the parks and DS.  Too many people - not enough buses.  Scooters with sometimes large families arriving right before boarding and seated first so while you think you will be getting on that bus, you will not.  Wait for next bus, repeat.  We found this was a  problem whenever we left DS.  If possible, we would walk back.


Yes, but that can happen for busses at any resort at park closing. While the wheelchairs and scooters are fine during non-peak hours, I do wish they could have a better system during high demand times, like park closing.  My Mom was in a wheelchair for years, and we would often have to wait for a couple busses at park closing.  If they could have a dedicated modified bus that holds about 8 wheelchairs/scooters and two to three members of their traveling party at park closing added to the routes, that would be awesome for every resort, but it would likely be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Nancyg56

Chuck S said:


> Yes, but that can happen for busses at any resort at park closing. While the wheelchairs and scooters are fine during non-peak hours, I do with they could have a better system during high demand times, like park closing.  My Mom was in a wheelchair for years, and we would often have to wait for a couple busses at park closing.  If they could have a dedicated modified bus that holds about 8 wheelchairs/scooters and two to three members of their traveling party at park closing added to the routes, that would be awesome for every resort, but it would likely be cost prohibitive.



Wouldn't  that be nice! I traveled with a friend who needed to use a scooter. We experienced the long waits as well. 

I have let the family know about the bus concerns, but also let them know the price differences we woudl pay for the "convenience" at the monorail or Epcot resorts. They all agreed that for the savings are worth it.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> Yes, but that can happen for busses at any resort at park closing. While the wheelchairs and scooters are fine during non-peak hours, I do wish they could have a better system during high demand times, like park closing.  My Mom was in a wheelchair for years, and we would often have to wait for a couple busses at park closing.  If they could have a dedicated modified bus that holds about 8 wheelchairs/scooters and two to three members of their traveling party at park closing added to the routes, that would be awesome for every resort, but it would likely be cost prohibitive.



That would be fantastic.  Also, a drill sergeant enforcing the collapse stroller rule BEFORE the bus (or tram) arrives.  Most children do not *need* a BOB at the parks.


----------



## pooh'smate

Is there a boat that goes between Disney Springs and Old Key West? If there is how long is it? My dh would really like to eat at Olivia's and we are planning to eat there on our Disney Spring day. Thank you


----------



## Deb & Bill

pooh'smate said:


> Is there a boat that goes between Disney Springs and Old Key West? If there is how long is it? My dh would really like to eat at Olivia's and we are planning to eat there on our Disney Spring day. Thank you


Yes, there is a boat.  It takes about 20 minutes to go from DS to OKW.  It doesn't start running until about 10AM and stop about 10PM


----------



## pooh'smate

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, there is a boat.  It takes about 20 minutes to go from DS to OKW.  It doesn't start running until about 10AM and stop about 10PM



Thank you.


----------



## Chuck S

The last time I was there, the boat to OKW departed Disney Springs from the "The Landing" dock closest to Paradiso 37.


----------



## crate1

Our trip starts in two weeks and we will use Uber and Lyft a lot. Is the HH the only pick up area?


----------



## OKW Lover

crate1 said:


> Our trip starts in two weeks and we will use Uber and Lyft a lot. Is the HH the only pick up area?


No reason that uber/lyft/taxi can't pick you up directly at your building.


----------



## CJK

Anyone have the May activities guide? Thank you!


----------



## SL6827

Thinking about a stay here next year, December 12-19th in a studio that is close to the HH.  My 11 month out booking date would be next year January 12th.  I shouldn't have a problem securing a studio then on my 11 months out date?


----------



## Chuck S

I don't think you'll have a problem getting a studio.  Near HH should be OK, but you never know that for sure, it can be iffy...if you book right at 11 months you should be fine for HH.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I booked a HH studio for over Christmas this year at 11 months out, with no issues.


----------



## famgel

Any renovation updates? Ty!


----------



## SL6827

Does anyone who frequents here use Uber/Lyft primarily for transportation to the parks and back to avoid the busses?  I could see us possibly wanting to use Uber at OKW more so than at other resorts.  Don't know if I will be a fan of Disney's transportation here other than the boats to Disney Springs.  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## holden

SL6827 said:


> Does anyone who frequents here use Uber/Lyft primarily for transportation to the parks and back to avoid the busses?  I could see us possibly wanting to use Uber at OKW more so than at other resorts.  Don't know if I will be a fan of Disney's transportation here other than the boats to Disney Springs.  Anyone have any experience with this?



We have used Uber and the Minnie Vans in Disney. Much better than the buses. The advantage the Minnie Vans have is that they can go places Uber/Lyft can’t.  For example, they drop you right at MK (at the closest bus stop...mere steps from the turnstiles to enter). Uber/Lyft would have to drop you either at the TTC or Contemporary/Bay Lake Towers parking lot.


----------



## Deb & Bill

SL6827 said:


> Does anyone who frequents here use Uber/Lyft primarily for transportation to the parks and back to avoid the busses?  I could see us possibly wanting to use Uber at OKW more so than at other resorts.  Don't know if I will be a fan of Disney's transportation here other than the boats to Disney Springs.  Anyone have any experience with this?


We've never had any problems with buses at OKW and we've ridden plenty of them there.


----------



## bookgirl2632

I’m considering a stay here next year in a studio, but I’m concerned about the bathroom setup.  From pictures I’ve seen, the vanity is in the bathroom.  Is there one outside of the bathroom?  One thing I love in most hotels is the vanity outside the tub/shower area.  It makes it easier for us when we are getting ready in the morning.  It’s not a dealbreaker, but it definitely wouldn’t be ideal.


----------



## Chuck S

OKW studios have a kitchenette just outside the bathroom with a sink that can also double as a vanity for getting ready in the morning.  Sadly, it looks like the mirror that was on the wall has been removed and replaced with a cupboard for the glasses and coffee mugs in the latest refurbishment.  Here is a photo from AllEars.net


----------



## bookgirl2632

Chuck S said:


> OKW studios have a kitchenette just outside the bathroom with a sink that can also double as a vanity for getting ready in the morning.  SAdly, it looks like the mirror that was on the wall has been removed and replaced with a cupboard for the glasses and coffee mugs in the latest refurbishment.



Yes, I saw that in old pictures, but saw that the mirror was removed in the new ones.  I do see a mirror on the bathroom door.  That would be helpful, I suppose.  OKW just seems the better option since they have two actual beds in their studios.  The bathroom situation is just a concern.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> OKW studios have a kitchenette just outside the bathroom with a sink that can also double as a vanity for getting ready in the morning.  Sadly, it looks like the mirror that was on the wall has been removed and replaced with a cupboard for the glasses and coffee mugs in the latest refurbishment.  Here is a photo from AllEars.net



Long time since we've stayed in a studio (used to do it on arrival to save pts and then I got too lazy to unpack twice) - FLASHBACK to putting make-up on in the kitchenette on our very first DVC stay.


----------



## yolie912

CJK said:


> Anyone have the May activities guide? Thank you!


Here you go!


----------



## Deb & Bill

bookgirl2632 said:


> I’m considering a stay here next year in a studio, but I’m concerned about the bathroom setup.  From pictures I’ve seen, the vanity is in the bathroom.  Is there one outside of the bathroom?  One thing I love in most hotels is the vanity outside the tub/shower area.  It makes it easier for us when we are getting ready in the morning.  It’s not a dealbreaker, but it definitely wouldn’t be ideal.


It's all about scheduling.  I take my shower at night, so I only need the bathroom sink for about five minutes.  Bill takes his in the morning so he gets the longer time in the morning.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Jco10 said:


> We are excited to stay at OKW aug 23-30! With 2 small kids (2 and4) what would you recommend I request as far as room. We are getting a 1bd.
> Thanks!


You might want to ask for a ground floor so you don't have to worry about the stairs. As someone else stated you might want quiet pool. Turtle creek is nice because it also has a food station.


----------



## Chuck S

mickey&minniealways said:


> You might want to ask for a ground floor so you don't have to worry about the stairs. As someone else stated you might want quiet pool. Turtle creek is nice because it also has a food station.


Just be aware that getting a ground floor unit greatly increases your chance of getting a handicap modified unit. At OKW all handicap units are on the first floor because of the stairs, except for the 3 60s buildings that have elevators.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

So I just secured a one bedroom reservation for December. What is the status of the renovations? I'd like to be close to HH (but didn't book that category), but definitely prefer a refurbished room. My MIL will be traveling with us and has mobility issues, so I was planning to request one of the 3 elevator buildings, but not sure what their status will be come December.


----------



## Chuck S

We really don't know how fast the renovations will be completed.  The 3 elevator building will likely be some of the last ones completed, as they started with Turtle Pond Road.  It has gone Turtle Pond to South Point, so I'm guessing 27 to 29 will be next, then the 23 to 26 cluster, then 11 to 14 near HH, then 60s buildings followed by the rest of Miller's Road. At least if they follow the sections around the resort.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Chuck S said:


> Just be aware that getting a ground floor unit greatly increases your chance of getting a handicap modified unit. At OKW all handicap units are on the first floor because of the stairs, except for the 3 60s buildings that have elevators.


We always get a ground floor and have never had a handicapped modified room.  Maybe we just got lucky.


----------



## famgel

Woohoo first timers going to OKW in December


----------



## Bbbethei

famgel said:


> Woohoo first timers going to OKW in December



Have a great time!  Make sure you take a boat ride to Disney Springs, it's so soothing and relaxing.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

crate1 said:


> Our trip starts in two weeks and we will use Uber and Lyft a lot. Is the HH the only pick up area?


Can you update us after your trip which buildings are done and which are in progress. What I have so far is that 30-35, 53-56 and 45-48 in progress


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

famgel said:


> Woohoo first timers going to OKW in December



Us too! Finally finished securing our 8 night trip for the 2nd week of December. Wasn't able to get the HH category, but hopefully we can get close. The best part, we are staying one night longer than last year and using 20 less points! SCORE!


----------



## WDWLODGE

We are just back from our 1st stay at OKW and we loved it. We had not even stepped on OKW property prior to this trip. We were in building 26 and loved our location. This was only our second trip ever without a vehicle and we were very happy with the bus service. We had a great time at the pool and enjoyed a nice meal at Olivia's. My son and I also got to play a round of golf at LBV which was a lot of fun.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Hi guys!  Have an upcoming cash stay in an OKW 1 bdrm villa - my favorite accommodation on Disney property  

Our number one priority is to have the dual bathroom access, so we've requested to be in buildings 62, 63, or 64.  I know these are popular locations bc of their proximity to the HH.  What other numbered buildings have the dual bathroom access?  

Are there are of the dual bathroom access villas that are also in the recently renovated sections?  I'd like to make those my second choices after listing 62, 63, and 64.  We'll be happy to matter where we are, but I'd at least like to give the room assigner somewhere to start.  And if we can't be close to the HH, I'd at least like to try and have a renovated villa.

Thanks!


----------



## BillPA

All building numbered 30 and up. 62, 63 and 64 are the only ones with elevators and are basically limited to those that have a physical or medical need. You could luck out but not very likely.


----------



## drpepr

Have an upcoming trip to OKW.  Any updates as to where we are with the room renovations?  
Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Turtle Pond and South Point bldgs near the pool, the buildings on the turn around still need to be redone at last report.


----------



## Jobelly

Chuck S said:


> Turtle Pond and South Point bldgs near the pool, the buildings on the turn around still need to be redone at last report.


Do you know if 42 has been done? We had that last time and hoping to get it in August as long as turkey pond finished. 
Does anyone have any idea what they’re exactly doing to turtle pond?


----------



## Chuck S

Jobelly said:


> Do you know if 42 has been done? We had that last time and hoping to get it in August as long as turkey pond finished.
> Does anyone have any idea what they’re exactly doing to turtle pond?



I think the Turtle Pond buildings are done, but the pool area is supposed to be down from rehab.


----------



## Jobelly

Chuck S said:


> I think the Turtle Pond buildings are done, but the pool area is supposed to be down from rehab.



Thank you. I was wondering if it was more than that as it seems like it’s going to be a while. I was hoping that they were making the snack bar bigger!


----------



## OKW Lover

Chuck S said:


> Turtle Pond and South Point bldgs near the pool, the buildings on the turn around still need to be redone at last report.


54 is done.  Have family that stayed in that building last week.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

drpepr said:


> Have an upcoming trip to OKW.  Any updates as to where we are with the room renovations?
> Thanks!



I have a trip in December and I'm keeping track. What I've seen so far is this:
Buildings done: 30-35, 53-56
Buildings in Progress: 45-48

I think there are others, but these are only the ones I've been able to confirm. If anyone has some to add, please let me know.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I have a trip in December and I'm keeping track. What I've seen so far is this:
> Buildings done: 30-35, 53-56
> Buildings in Progress: 45-48
> 
> I think there are others, but these are only the ones I've been able to confirm. If anyone has some to add, please let me know.


 Also tracking for upcoming trip.  Watching buildings  for favorite.   More worried about being kicked to a different resort.


----------



## fynook12

I keep seeing everyone talk about requesting ground floor,  or a particular building but can someone tell me how i make requests? When i pull up my ressie online i dont really see a space/tab to click on to make a request...does it have to be done over the phone?  Thanks!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

fynook12 said:


> I keep seeing everyone talk about requesting ground floor,  or a particular building but can someone tell me how i make requests? When i pull up my ressie online i dont really see a space/tab to click on to make a request...does it have to be done over the phone?  Thanks!!


You need to add it to your reservation.  You can contact DVC via email to add your requests.  Or you can call them and add them.  When you go to the Member website, select Contract Us at the top of the page.  Then select email.  You might also be able to do it via Chat on the member website.


----------



## BillPA

Once you do as above do *NOT* do any selections if you check in on-line. That will over ride any arrangements you previously made.


----------



## Nancyg56

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Also tracking for upcoming trip.  Watching buildings  for favorite.   More worried about being kicked to a different resort.



Where do they toss you if you get moved? I have seen folks getting moved during busy times, and have always wondered how they choose where they go. I have a cash reservation for my family in December, but I know that members come first. 

Once we decided to give up Beach Club for a 2 bdrm villa OKW to take advantage of the FD deal, and then saw that there was no longer availability there, I knew the availability as a whole was tight. I will admit this is on my mind now because while I don't have any specific resort "likes" I have one distinct resort "dislike" and know I would be horrified if this was the only option should that need arise.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Also tracking for upcoming trip.  Watching buildings  for favorite.   More worried about being kicked to a different resort.



Have people gotten moved from OKW because of the refurbs? I haven't seen anyone mention that.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Have people gotten moved from OKW because of the refurbs? I haven't seen anyone mention that.


No, hasn't happened in my 19 years of ownership.  However, with a late arrival and due to the refurb they did stick us by the bus turn around (Miller #19), add to that the noise from the constant semi trucks right outside of the villa,= no sleep. Thankfully only a 2 night stay, I took Tylenol PM for the 2nd night.


----------



## Nancyg56

BEASLYBOO said:


> No, hasn't happened in my 19 years of ownership.  However, with a late arrival and due to the refurb they did stick us by the bus turn around (Miller #19), add to that the noise from the constant semi trucks right outside of the villa,= no sleep. Thankfully only a 2 night stay, I took Tylenol PM for the 2nd night.


You have set my mind at ease! I just hope we do not get stuck in a noisy turn around.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Nancyg56 said:


> Where do they toss you if you get moved? I have seen folks getting moved during busy times, and have always wondered how they choose where they go. I have a cash reservation for my family in December, but I know that members come first.
> 
> Once we decided to give up Beach Club for a 2 bdrm villa OKW to take advantage of the FD deal, and then saw that there was no longer availability there, I knew the availability as a whole was tight. I will admit this is on my mind now because while I don't have any specific resort "likes" I have one distinct resort "dislike" and know I would be horrified if this was the only option should that need arise.


 I have read it on these boards.  Overflow over the years has been sent to SSR.  I have not been moved in 24 years but would hardly consider it proof of anything. On the other hand, no way to verify the posts were real.


----------



## Pluto80

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Have people gotten moved from OKW because of the refurbs? I haven't seen anyone mention that.


It’s  been happening a lot to Brits on cash stays, mainly in October it would seem.


----------



## Nancyg56

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I have read it on these boards.  Overflow over the years has been sent to SSR.  I have not been moved in 24 years but would hardly consider it proof of anything. On the other hand, no way to verify the posts were real.



And this is my only fear. I have one resort that I really do not like, and it is SSR> Figures! LOL! First time I ever do a cash stay at a DVC resort and now I feel like those folks who see a few upgrades to CL suites and are positive it will happen to them as well.....only I am fixated on the moves to SSR. Oh well, Decemebr is nto October, right? 



Pluto80 said:


> It’s  been happening a lot to Brits on cash stays, mainly in October it would seem.



Yes, those are the posts I have seen. I was concerned only becasue the availability for the 2 bdrm at OKW was very limited for the FD promo. I booked it, looked again and it was gone. Now I am nervous that since members come first my family will be moved if there was some sort of overbooking


----------



## skeeter31

We just got back. We were in a 2 bedroom in building 56 and it was an updated room. They were just finishing construction on buildings 45-48. They had taken the fence down from around 47 and 48 and were starting to remove the fence from 45 and 46 when we left on Friday. 
The worst part was the construction workers were all parking in the lots around building 56 during the day so it was hard to find a parking spot.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

skeeter31 said:


> We just got back. We were in a 2 bedroom in building 56 and it was an updated room. They were just finishing construction on buildings 45-48. They had taken the fence down from around 47 and 48 and were starting to remove the fence from 45 and 46 when we left on Friday.
> The worst part was the construction workers were all parking in the lots around building 56 during the day so it was hard to find a parking spot.



Great news! Do you know what other buildings were being worked on or which ones were up next?


----------



## skeeter31

Couldn’t tell where they were moving to next before we left. They were just finishing on those 4 buildings but looked like they were very close to completion on them as the fences came down.


----------



## Jobelly

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Great news! Do you know what other buildings were being worked on or which ones were up next?


According to a lovely lady on the Dibb who has posted some photos the buildings being worked on now are 41,43,43 & 44. She’s posted a photo of the turtle pond section closed off at the roundabout where the buses turn. 
Got my fingers crossed for a high floor on 42


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Jobelly said:


> According to a lovely lady on the Dibb who has posted some photos the buildings being worked on now are 41,43,43 & 44. She’s posted a photo of the turtle pond section closed off at the roundabout where the buses turn.
> Got my fingers crossed for a high floor on 42


  Me too, my favorite section and building as well! 2nd floor, 3rd floor is a bit tough with supplies unless the boys are with us.


----------



## Jobelly

BEASLYBOO said:


> Me too, my favorite section and building as well! 2nd floor, 3rd floor is a bit tough with supplies unless the boys are with us.


Last time I asked for top end of millers road so close to HH but got as far down as possible so asked for change at check in and took 42 and it was the best ever. We were second floor last time in a 1 bed at the end so no one above but this time a 2 bed so if we want no one above we’ll have to go to third floor!


----------



## SL6827

BEASLYBOO said:


> No, hasn't happened in my 19 years of ownership.  However, with a late arrival and due to the refurb they did stick us by the bus turn around (Miller #19), add to that the noise from the constant semi trucks right outside of the villa,= no sleep. Thankfully only a 2 night stay, I took Tylenol PM for the 2nd night.


I am curious as to where are the absolute worst areas to stay at with OKW in regards to the noise and noise from buses are?  I really want to stay in the HH areas when we stay there, but this got my attention.  Thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

SL6827 said:


> I am curious as to where are the absolute worst areas to stay at with OKW in regards to the noise and noise from buses are?  I really want to stay in the HH areas when we stay there, but this got my attention.  Thanks.


I'd say Bldg 14 which is right across the street from the bus stop at the HH and right next to two stop signs. It's on the left as you enter the resort.


----------



## sgtdisney

Deb & Bill said:


> I'd say Bldg 14 which is right across the street from the bus stop at the HH and right next to two stop signs. It's on the left as you enter the resort.



We stayed in that building a few years back with extended family.  Our two bedroom was on the opposite side of the building from the road and it was OK.  It was the end unit so we could see the HH, from the side window in the living room, etc.  My brother was in a studio on the other side of the building and wasn't happy with it.  It was one of those strange studios in the U shaped buildings, tucked into the corner and had no inside (courtyard) window.  So only the one door in the back of the unit and the plantings were huge to block the view of the road, but you could hear the buses.  Parking was difficult sometimes too. But it was a very, very short walk to the HH.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

SL6827 said:


> I am curious as to where are the absolute worst areas to stay at with OKW in regards to the noise and noise from buses are?  I really want to stay in the HH areas when we stay there, but this got my attention.  Thanks.



We were in a studio in 63 last fall and the buses went right by our room. It was pretty loud, but we were only there for one night. Had we been staying longer I probably would have asked to be moved if possible. Ironically, after that first night, the rest of our stay was at the Poly villas - talk about LOUD! That ferry boat...lol.


----------



## ElenaJane

Jumping on the thread!  Just booked a 2-bedroom villa in late November for 4 adults.  Last time I stayed here was when the resort first opened and we were given a free upgrade from where we booked before. It was my first deluxe resort stay and have been hooked ever since! We rented points to stay here and our reservation says "close to hospitality house".  Sounds good to me!  I do hope in the next 6 months they get more buildings refurbished.  Does anyone know if any of the buildings "close to the hospitality house" have been completed?


----------



## jarestel

ElenaJane said:


> I do hope in the next 6 months they get more buildings refurbished.  Does anyone know if any of the buildings "close to the hospitality house" have been completed?



They haven't begun to refurbish the buildings in the HH area yet, but that could change by November. Have a great trip!


----------



## Deb & Bill

ElenaJane said:


> Jumping on the thread!  Just booked a 2-bedroom villa in late November for 4 adults.  Last time I stayed here was when the resort first opened and we were given a free upgrade from where we booked before. It was my first deluxe resort stay and have been hooked ever since! We rented points to stay here and our reservation says "close to hospitality house".  Sounds good to me!  I do hope in the next 6 months they get more buildings refurbished.  Does anyone know if any of the buildings "close to the hospitality house" have been completed?


None of the Near HH area building have been done yet.  Those are 11-14 and 23-26.


----------



## Chuck S

So far, no, none of the near HH buildings have been done.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

What is the closest/most convenient guest relations to OKW?  I need to have tickets on MDE reordered, and I would love to take care of it on our arrival afternoon instead of relying on our first morning at the parks in case we are running late.  We'll have a car, so my first idea was to drive to one of the Epcot resorts and walk to the International Gateway GR (that one seems to be the least chaotic and have the shortest lines), but I didn't know if the parking attendants would let me park there, even if I'm just going to be parked for about 30 min.  I think there is a GR at Disney Springs, but I've never been there before, so I have no idea where it is or how chaotic it is on a typical afternoon.

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

I'm thinking the closest will be at Disney Springs. My experience is that the Disney Spring GR location has typically not been busy...but there have been times...It used to be built into the first floor of the DisneyQuest building, which is of course, gone.  Maps show Guest Relations to be just about the middle of everything in building 57.  On my last trip, the ferry from OKW was docking at The Landing dock nearby.


----------



## skeeter31

Chuck S said:


> I'm thinking the closest will be at Disney Springs. My experience is that the Disney Spring GR location has typically not been busy...but there have been times...It used to be built into the first floor of the DisneyQuest building, which is of course, gone.  Maps show Guest Relations to be just about the middle of everything in building 57.  On my last trip, the ferry from OKW was docking at The Landing dock nearby.



Yeah we just had to visit that guest relations on our past trip to activate our annual passes. There was a bit of a wait when we got there at about noon on a Monday. Nothing terrible though. We didn’t know it had moved into that building, we thought it was still in the building where the photopass is located in the marketplace, so we wasted some time walking there and then backtracking.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Nice map, Disney Springs with all of the new changes, twists and turns is a bit confusing at night.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Chuck S said:


> I'm thinking the closest will be at Disney Springs. My experience is that the Disney Spring GR location has typically not been busy...but there have been times...It used to be built into the first floor of the DisneyQuest building, which is of course, gone.  Maps show Guest Relations to be just about the middle of everything in building 57.  On my last trip, the ferry from OKW was docking at The Landing dock nearby.



Thank you!! If it was going to be at DS, I was going to need an updated map!


----------



## Emmafleur

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I have a trip in December and I'm keeping track. What I've seen so far is this:
> Buildings done: 30-35, 53-56
> Buildings in Progress: 45-48
> 
> I think there are others, but these are only the ones I've been able to confirm. If anyone has some to add, please let me know.


Anyone know when Turtle Pond pool will be completed please? We’re there August 6th for 14 nights and have requested that area but will think about changing our request if construction is still ongoing there. Thanks


----------



## yolie912

Just got back from OKW!
We stayed in building 47 in a renovated room. It was lovely but you weren’t kidding when you said you can hear your neighbor. We had a family that would wake up at 6am and have screaming kids. We tried to ignore it but it was tough. We made the best of it. It rained everyday. Bring ponchos or an umbrella. We loved our location because we were very close to south point bus stop.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> I'm thinking the closest will be at Disney Springs. My experience is that the Disney Spring GR location has typically not been busy...but there have been times...It used to be built into the first floor of the DisneyQuest building, which is of course, gone.  Maps show Guest Relations to be just about the middle of everything in building 57.  On my last trip, the ferry from OKW was docking at The Landing dock nearby.



Be prepared to wait there, too.  At the mercy of the staffing, complexity of the problems in front of you and everyone's communication skills  just like the other locations


----------



## CarolynFH

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Be prepared to wait there, too.  At the mercy of the staffing, complexity of the problems in front of you and everyone's communication skills  just like the other locations



And when they’re especially busy, they’ll take your name and give you a time to return. Gave DH the opportunity to take the grandkids around to Sprinkles one Sunday evening at the start of Spring Break!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

CarolynFH said:


> And when they’re especially busy, they’ll take your name and give you a time to return.



Yikes. This is why I was thinking of trying the Epcot resort area. I’ve always had good experiences at the IG guest relations. But I’d hate to drive over to beach club and not be allowed to park. We’ll see. Thanks!


----------



## rg35

yolie912 said:


> Just got back from OKW!
> We stayed in building 47 in a renovated room. It was lovely but you weren’t kidding when you said you can hear your neighbor. We had a family that would wake up at 6am and have screaming kids. We tried to ignore it but it was tough. We made the best of it. It rained everyday. Bring ponchos or an umbrella. We loved our location because we were very close to south point bus stop.



That sucks that you were located so close to a clearly inconsiderate family, but I have found that no matter what hotel I have stayed at if you have people that let their kids do whatever they want and make a lot of noise and run around you will hear it. I don't think that's necessarily isolated to Old Key West.


----------



## CarolynFH

DizneyLizzy said:


> Yikes. This is why I was thinking of trying the Epcot resort area. I’ve always had good experiences at the IG guest relations. But I’d hate to drive over to beach club and not be allowed to park. We’ll see. Thanks!



It was an especially busy night there - all of DS was jammed. We’ve been to GR there several other times, and waits were much shorter. We wouldn’t hesitate to go there again.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

CarolynFH said:


> It was an especially busy night there - all of DS was jammed. We’ve been to GR there several other times, and waits were much shorter. We wouldn’t hesitate to go there again.



Thanks for clearing that up. I’d go around 1 or 2 in the afternoon when I imagine most people are at parks, etc. I think I’ll go for it!


----------



## CarolynFH

DizneyLizzy said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I’d go around 1 or 2 in the afternoon when I imagine most people are at parks, etc. I think I’ll go for it!



A weekday afternoon would probably be the best time to go to anywhere in DS.  Actually, I'm sort of jealous thinking of you taking the lovely boat ride from OKW!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

CarolynFH said:


> A weekday afternoon would probably be the best time to go to anywhere in DS.  Actually, I'm sort of jealous thinking of you taking the lovely boat ride from OKW!



As long as it’s not storming, this will be my plan in 28 days! Ha. I do enjoy that boat ride.


----------



## MrsNuke

Can confirm that building 45 is refurbed and open! We are on the end next to the stop sign. As I sit on the patio this morning, the busses are loud, but didn’t hear a thing last night or earlier from inside the room. It’s a lovely canal view!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

MrsNuke said:


> Can confirm that building 45 is refurbed and open! We are on the end next to the stop sign. As I sit on the patio this morning, the busses are loud, but didn’t hear a thing last night or earlier from inside the room. It’s a lovely canal view!



I've never stayed in 45 or 46 but was thinking of requesting one of them bc they have been refurbed, have the dual bathroom entrance, and a nice canal view.  Which bus stop (if any) do you use?  How long is the walk to the HH?

Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizneyLizzy said:


> I've never stayed in 45 or 46 but was thinking of requesting one of them bc they have been refurbed, have the dual bathroom entrance, and a nice canal view.  Which bus stop (if any) do you use?  How long is the walk to the HH?
> 
> Thanks


You could use Turtle Pond or South Point (South Point is probably closer).  You're about 10 minutes or less to the HH.


----------



## gojoe

I'm here now (SUN IS OUT)and starting to pack. We want to spend some time at the pool before going home. Are there Ice Machines in the building? Can't find any! HELP!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

gojoe said:


> I'm here now (SUN IS OUT)and starting to pack. We want to spend some time at the pool before going home. Are there Ice Machines in the building? Can't find any! HELP!!!


Ice machines are usually at the bus stops.


----------



## OKW Lover

gojoe said:


> Are there Ice Machines in the building?


When OKW was built they decided that they didn't need ice machines because the units had kitchens (conveniently overlooking studio units).  However, realizing that studios didn't have a real kitchen the put ice machines at the local bus stops.


Deb & Bill said:


> Ice machines are usually at the bus stops.


Exactly!


----------



## Chuck S

OKW Lover said:


> When OKW was built they decided that they didn't need ice machines because the units had kitchens (conveniently overlooking studio units).  However, realizing that studios didn't have a real kitchen the put ice machines at the local bus stops.
> 
> Exactly!


 

Some of the laundry room also have ice machines, at least they did a few years ago, unless they've removed them. It's been a while since I've been in a studio.


----------



## disprincess2213

Hello everyone!  We are taking a (sorta) last minute trip and availability was SO limited but over the course of 4 weeks i was able to piece together a 5 night stay in a 1BR villa- I am so happy but also so nervous about it not being in the HH area.  We only have ever stayed HH and never standard.  It is so so very important to me to be close to HH for the main pool and for boat transportation to DS.  I want to be able to walk to the HH area and not take a bus.  I have looked at a lot of maps and notice the 62-64 look pretty darn close to what we want.  I know that these are the only ones with an elevator (which we technically dont need other than to make it easy with a stroller) but will this impact our ability to get one?  We are looking for top floor and as close as possible to HH.  Are these buildings harder to get?  Are they considered "Miller Road" area?  Is there any other building that I should hope for with a short walk to HH?  I am certainly waitlisted for HH for the entire 5 nights but I doubt it would come through in 4 months for that many nights.  Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## disprincess2213

Also, one more quick question- approximately how long is each building taking for the refurbishments?  We dont  care about having a refurbed room, just about the location.  I was wondering (approximately) how long until completion!


----------



## Deb & Bill

October or late Sept may be hard to get your near HH area because of Fall Frenzy.  Bldg 62, 63 and 64 are usually held for medical needs because so many buildings only have stairs.  Peninsular road (27-29) are really close to the HH (right across the Trumbo Canal and you can see the main pool from the entrance to each villa in those buildings.  Just a short walk across the bridge, maybe only five minutes to the HH.  Plus when you do need to take a bus, that area has the first bus stop for buses entering the resort.  My guess is that they are doing buildings numbered 30 first (Turtle Pond and South Point) and above and not that many have been completed yet.  I'm still thinking that they might be opening up the bathroom door to the laundry room for those numbered less than 30.  It's more convenient to just move the construction materials to areas on the other side of the bridge first before they move to Millers Road.

Completion of the entire project is supposed to be sometime in 2019.


----------



## SL6827

What is this difference that is talked about with units being different?  Is it the one bedrooms, rooms above the number 30 and below the number 30?


----------



## Deb & Bill

SL6827 said:


> What is this difference that is talked about with units being different?  Is it the one bedrooms, rooms above the number 30 and below the number 30?


In the buildings that are numbered 30 or above, there is a door between the master bathroom and the laundry room.  In the lower numbered villas, there isn't a door between the laundry room and the bathroom.  So if you have a guest using the sleeper sofa or twin sleeper chair, they must enter the bathroom through the master bedroom.  So Grandma, who is sleeping on the sleeper sofa, gets up twice a night to go to the bathroom, wakes up son and daughter in law in the king sized bed each time she gets up to go to the bathroom.

Or daughter and son in law are enjoying a little late night jetted tub and Grandpa needs to go to the bathroom.  He has to wait until they are out of the tub.


----------



## tgarre06

MrsNuke said:


> Can confirm that building 45 is refurbed and open! We are on the end next to the stop sign. As I sit on the patio this morning, the busses are loud, but didn’t hear a thing last night or earlier from inside the room. It’s a lovely canal view!


Which area are buildings 45 and 46 in? I'm making my room requests, trying for a refurbed room. TIA!


----------



## Deb & Bill

tgarre06 said:


> Which area are buildings 45 and 46 in? I'm making my room requests, trying for a refurbed room. TIA!


South Point.


----------



## tgarre06

Deb & Bill said:


> South Point.


Thank you! Does anyone know if most of the buildings in South Point have been renovated?


----------



## Deb & Bill

tgarre06 said:


> Thank you! Does anyone know if most of the buildings in South Point have been renovated?


Not yet.


----------



## OKW Lover

tgarre06 said:


> I'm making my room requests, trying for a refurbed room.


Just include "refurbished room" in your room request.


----------



## tgarre06

Here now, concierge told me at check-in there are now 12 buildings renovated.


----------



## famgel

tgarre06 said:


> Here now, concierge told me at check-in there are now 12 buildings renovated.


Any chance of making a list of buildings renovated? Ty!


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Hoping someone can help. This will be our third stay at OKW in September. I have lost the map we had of the resort. Can anyone tell me where I can find one? A printable one would be great. Also what buildings are considered HH area?


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Does anyone know what buildings are supposed to be worked on when and are they saying when it is all supposed to be finished?


----------



## OKW Lover

mickey&minniealways said:


> I have lost the map we had of the resort. Can anyone tell me where I can find one?


Please see post #1 of this thread


----------



## mickey&minniealways

rg35 said:


> That sucks that you were located so close to a clearly inconsiderate family, but I have found that no matter what hotel I have stayed at if you have people that let their kids do whatever they want and make a lot of noise and run around you will hear it. I don't think that's necessarily isolated to Old Key West.



I was told that they try to put families with kids on the lower floors so that others will not hear them running overhead.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

OKW Lover said:


> Please see post #1 of this thread


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## tgarre06

famgel said:


> Any chance of making a list of buildings renovated? Ty!


I do not have a list, but I can tell you we were in refurbished 2 bedroom 4732, so building 47 is one of the refurbished buildings. To help increase our chances for a refurbished room, I made no other request than that at checkin. We did have to wait until 4:15pm for our room to be ready, but it was beyond worth it. The rooms were gorgeous and spotless. It was the best room we have stayed in at Disney after many resort stays (BC, WL, CR, BLT, Poly, AKL and AKL Kidani). They did a fantastic job with the refurb. We also loved Old Key West. I could've just hung out at the resort for days. It was a hidden gem that we definitely will be returning to!


----------



## famgel

tgarre06 said:


> I do not have a list, but I can tell you we were in refurbished 2 bedroom 4732, so building 47 is one of the refurbished buildings. To help increase our chances for a refurbished room, I made no other request than that at checkin. We did have to wait until 4:15pm for our room to be ready, but it was beyond worth it. The rooms were gorgeous and spotless. It was the best room we have stayed in at Disney after many resort stays (BC, WL, CR, BLT, Poly, AKL and AKL Kidani). They did a fantastic job with the refurb. We also loves Old Key West. I could've just hung out at the resort for days. It was a hidden gem that we definitely will be returning to!


Ok well I saw this on another thread


----------



## famgel

mickey&minniealways said:


> Hoping someone can help. This will be our third stay at OKW in September. I have lost the map we had of the resort. Can anyone tell me where I can find one? A printable one would be great. Also what buildings are considered HH area?


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Looks like you have spent a lot of vacations in New England. Those are some of our haunts.


----------



## famgel

mickey&minniealways said:


> Looks like you have spent a lot of vacations in New England. Those are some of our haunts.


Yes when we first joined we enjoyed some vacations thru RCI in Maine, Vermont and MA which we loved! We are overdue for a NE trip but have a big family trip planned in December in WDW! Staying in OKW for the first time so we r all looking forward to it! I'm happy to see RCI is now offering discounted cash stays so maybe next year! It's really not a good use of DVC points! We live on Long Island, if Maine wasn't so far away we would def consider retiring there!


----------



## mickey&minniealways

famgel said:


> Yes when we first joined we enjoyed some vacations thru RCI in Maine, Vermont and MA which we loved! We are overdue for a NE trip but have a big family trip planned in December in WDW! Staying in OKW for the first time so we r all looking forward to it! I'm happy to see RCI is now offering discounted cash stays so maybe next year! It's really not a good use of DVC points! We live on Long Island, if Maine wasn't so far away we would def consider retiring there!



You will love OKW. The first thing that strikes you is how pretty it is. The second will be you can't believe that you are really so close to all the chaos but it seems like you are somewhere else. Great place to decompose after a busy day at the parks.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Do all of the bus stops have screens that approximate bus arrivals times, or just the stop at the HH?  We will have a car for the first time, and figured it can be a back up in case we walk up to a bus stop and the wait looks long.  I know the times aren't always super accurate, but if we walk up to a bus stop and it says it's going to be 15 minutes before a bus comes, we figure we'll just hop in the car.  Obviously this strategy will only work if we are either placed in a) the HH where I know there is a screen or if b) the other bus stops have screens.  We aren't staying on points, so we aren't necessarily in or out of the HH area.  We are requesting buildings 30-35, but a request is just a request


----------



## southerngirl528

mickey&minniealways said:


> Great place to decompose after a busy day at the parks.



"decompose"....      

That is hilarious!!! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## worldtraveler996

DizneyLizzy said:


> Do all of the bus stops have screens that approximate bus arrivals times, or just the stop at the HH?  We will have a car for the first time, and figured it can be a back up in case we walk up to a bus stop and the wait looks long.  I know the times aren't always super accurate, but if we walk up to a bus stop and it says it's going to be 15 minutes before a bus comes, we figure we'll just hop in the car.  Obviously this strategy will only work if we are either placed in a) the HH where I know there is a screen or if b) the other bus stops have screens.  We aren't staying on points, so we aren't necessarily in or out of the HH area.  We are requesting buildings 30-35, but a request is just a request



If I am remembering correctly, all of the bus stops have screens.


----------



## holden

DizneyLizzy said:


> Do all of the bus stops have screens that approximate bus arrivals times, or just the stop at the HH?  We will have a car for the first time, and figured it can be a back up in case we walk up to a bus stop and the wait looks long.  I know the times aren't always super accurate, but if we walk up to a bus stop and it says it's going to be 15 minutes before a bus comes, we figure we'll just hop in the car.  Obviously this strategy will only work if we are either placed in a) the HH where I know there is a screen or if b) the other bus stops have screens.  We aren't staying on points, so we aren't necessarily in or out of the HH area.  We are requesting buildings 30-35, but a request is just a request



Just because the bus stops have screens doesn’t mean they are accurate. I’ve watched plenty of screens add 10 minutes every 10 minutes.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

holden said:


> Just because the bus stops have screens doesn’t mean they are accurate. I’ve watched plenty of screens add 10 minutes every 10 minutes.



Exactly.  So if that starts happening, it'll be nice to be able to just hop in the car.  Even though they screens aren't 100% accurate, I do appreciate what they're trying to do.  It's better than being kept totally in the dark!


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizneyLizzy said:


> Exactly.  So if that starts happening, it'll be nice to be able to just hop in the car.  Even though they screens aren't 100% accurate, I do appreciate what they're trying to do.  It's better than being kept totally in the dark!


But by the time you walk back to your car, get loaded up, the bus might arrive.  15 minutes is nothing waiting for a bus.  Plus, depending on where you have to park, you might be a lot further than the bus stop at the theme park.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Deb & Bill said:


> But by the time you walk back to your car, get loaded up, the bus might arrive.  15 minutes is nothing waiting for a bus.  Plus, depending on where you have to park, you might be a lot further than the bus stop at the theme park.



I know.  That's why I've always used the buses in the past, even when I've had a car.  People are always talking about how driving to the parks is so much faster and easier, and I've never understood that.  But we'll see - this is our first trip taking both of our kids (ages 18 months and 4 years) so we'll be trying all sorts of new things to see which hassle of loading and unloading, waiting and walking is the easiest. Or maybe I should say least difficult. Lol.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizneyLizzy said:


> I know.  That's why I've always used the buses in the past, even when I've had a car.  People are always talking about how driving to the parks is so much faster and easier, and I've never understood that.  But we'll see - this is our first trip taking both of our kids (ages 18 months and 4 years) so we'll be trying all sorts of new things to see which hassle of loading and unloading, waiting and walking is the easiest. Or maybe I should say least difficult. Lol.


But if you are loading up strollers and car seats in the car, you just need the stroller on the bus (fold it up and carry/walk the two kids).  Hauling a stroller on a tram can be a chore, too.


----------



## holden

DizneyLizzy said:


> I know.  That's why I've always used the buses in the past, even when I've had a car.  People are always talking about how driving to the parks is so much faster and easier, and I've never understood that.  But we'll see - this is our first trip taking both of our kids (ages 18 months and 4 years) so we'll be trying all sorts of new things to see which hassle of loading and unloading, waiting and walking is the easiest. Or maybe I should say least difficult. Lol.



The only park we usually take a bus to is MK because there is no  parking at MK.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

holden said:


> The only park we usually take a bus to is MK because there is no  parking at MK.



I know. I have some Disney friends who drive everywhere (even the MK, which makes zero sense to me) and some Disney friends who have never driven a mile on property.  I might try a little of both on this trip, and see what is easier with the stroller(s).  My 4 year old LOVES riding on the buses, which is great, since we usually fly.  We are attempting to drive this summer (we come from Maryland, so it's really not that bad) so it'll be a fun experiment to have a car.  Thanks!


----------



## kristenrice

Hi  I have a few random questions for our October stay at OKW.  I've stayed there three times before and I can't believe I don't know these answers...

First, a few logistical questions.  We are doing a 3-night stay at OKW, followed by 4-nights at AKV.  We are arriving late (probably around midnight!) since our plane lands at 10:30pm and we are taking DME.  Since we are arriving after 10, we will have all of our luggage with us.  It's just myself and my two teenage daughters, but we will have (3) rolling bags and (3) backpacks which we don't want to trek across the entire resort at that hour.  We are NOT booked in a HH category room (praying that waitlist comes through, but doubt it) so it will probably be a hike to the room.  How do we get there?  Second question...when it is time to leave, we will have groceries, in addition to our luggage.  I am considering using a Minnie Van or Uber to just take us straight over to AKV in the morning when we want to check out.  Can they come directly to our building or must they pick us up at the Hospitality House?  If they have to pick up at the HH, then how do we go about getting all of our stuff over there?  Do we call bell services the night before?  We are hoping to get to a park fairly early, meaning that we'd probably be leaving the room by about 8am.  Would they be able to accommodate that?

Ok, now for your opinions...On two of our three trips, we stayed in the Turtle Pond area.  We liked it because the golf course view was wonderful, but we were on the third floor each time.  While I appreciated not having people above us, I was not a fan of going up and down those stairs at the end of the day.  On our other trip, we were on the second floor in building 12 by the HH and I really liked the location.  I didn't think too much of it at first, but when I realized that we could get off the bus at the first stop or get on it at the last stop, I realized it was a great area.  For this trip, we will not have a car and we are staying in a studio.  We are planning to sleep in, except for that last day, so we would prefer a "quiet" location. We all sleep with headphones on so it's hard to disturb our sleep. The kids will sleep in a lot later than me (I get up at 3am for work so "sleeping in" for me is up at 5am!) so I'd like to be able to sit out on the balcony and enjoy a bit of a "view" in the morning while I wait for them to get up around 7.  So based on all of the stuff I want...close to HH, quiet, decent view, second floor...what is the best locations for me to consider?


----------



## famgel

mickey&minniealways said:


> You will love OKW. The first thing that strikes you is how pretty it is. The second will be you can't believe that you are really so close to all the chaos but it seems like you are somewhere else. Great place to decompose after a busy day at the parks.


I am so looking forward to it! 
I All ready warned everyone that when I've had enough at the parks, I'm heading back Home! Really excited to go to Gurgling suitcase! I've joined their FB page and feel like I know some of the people already!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

famgel said:


> I am so looking forward to it!
> I'm heading back Home! Really excited to go to Gurgling suitcase!


 Signature drink.... The Turtle Krawl, I like it with an extra lime! - Siesta Key white rum, Parrot Bay coconut rum, Sailor Jerry spiced rum, with grenadine, pineapple, orange and key lime juices, by the pool.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

kristenrice said:


> Hi  I have a few random questions for our October stay at OKW.   So based on all of the stuff I want...close to HH, quiet, decent view, second floor...what is the best locations for me to consider?


 OK, read it twice, are you in a studio, 1 or 2 bd?  Studios have little view to speak of, corners, mostly obstructed/shielded by trees etc.  Close to HH if you don't get HH, Building 15 has some nice views of the golf course/water feature and it's a close enough walk to HH.  My favorite areas are Turtle Pond, building 42, near the quiet pool, and building 45-46, with a view of the waterway, very relaxing.  Good luck with you waitlist!


----------



## kristenrice

BEASLYBOO said:


> OK, read it twice, are you in a studio, 1 or 2 bd?  Studios have little view to speak of, corners, mostly obstructed/shielded by trees etc.  Close to HH if you don't get HH, Building 15 has some nice views of the golf course/water feature and it's a close enough walk to HH.  My favorite areas are Turtle Pond, building 42, near the quiet pool, and building 45-46, with a view of the waterway, very relaxing.  Good luck with you waitlist!


This trip, we are in a studio.  On our past trips, we have been in 1BR's and 2BR's so it's the first time in an OKW studio for us.
I looked at some photos and videos and I can see that most of the studio views are fairly obstructed by plants and trees.  Based on that, I can say with confidence that I do not want a ground-level room.  I can just imagine the critters that could show up on the patio.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

kristenrice said:


> This trip, we are in a studio.  On our past trips, we have been in 1BR's and 2BR's so it's the first time in an OKW studio for us.
> I looked at some photos and videos and I can see that most of the studio views are fairly obstructed by plants and trees.  Based on that, I can say with confidence that I do not want a ground-level room.  I can just imagine the critters that could show up on the patio.


  Well, I've never had critters pop in but you do get to see some really lovely birds, bunnies, squirrels, and during my last ground floor stay, a golfer looking for his very strayed ball! When you look up coming from the shower, in a towel and lock eyes with someone in the shrubs, well let's just say we each had a story to tell that day!   Cut forward to breakfast at Olivia's a day later, and who's there.... have you ever seen a grown man blush!


----------



## southerngirl528

kristenrice said:


> so it will probably be a hike to the room. How do we get there? Second question...when it is time to leave, we will have groceries, in addition to our luggage.



Bell Services has big pargo's (the oversized golf cart vehicles) that can transport you all along with your luggage, to your room at check in. You can double check with the resort, but WDW is pretty good about moving folks that are changing resorts during their stay. If you advise them you have refrigerated stuff, they should be able to take care of that as well. Let them move you while you enjoy the parks, or take a bus over to AKL (If you don't use a Minnie Van, then I would take a bus to AK park, then grab a bus to the Lodge. It should be quicker.)


----------



## ktate82

We are considering switching over to OKW from SS in a two bedroom villa for our two night stay before a cruise.  There are six adults and two kids (13 and 12), so we are interested in the bigger villas OKW has, but we had a few questions.  The dedicated two bedroom is what is open and is what we would book.  I have a waitlist in for one near HH, but only one night is open right now (here's hoping!).  What buildings have been renovated (as we would like to have one that is updated)?  We would like to be close to HH but also need a ground floor due to mobility problems from one in our party, what should we request?  We will have a van.  Thanks!

ETA:  Our travel date is September.


----------



## southerngirl528

ktate82 said:


> We would like to be close to HH but also need a ground floor due to mobility problems from one in our party, what should we request?



If someone in your party has mobility issues, you need to let Disney know that ASAP so that they can make sure to block a handicapped accessible villa for you.

As a very longtime DVC member, with your big group and so many adults, I would certainly choose OKW over SSR to have a little more elbow room!


----------



## ktate82

southerngirl528 said:


> If someone in your party has mobility issues, you need to let Disney know that ASAP so that they can make sure to block a handicapped accessible villa for you.
> 
> As a very longtime DVC member, with your big group and so many adults, I would certainly choose OKW over SSR to have a little more elbow room!



Thanks!  She doesn't need a handicap room, but she has a problem with stairs.  The more we talk about it, the more we are thinking we should switch.


----------



## southerngirl528

ktate82 said:


> Thanks! She doesn't need a handicap room, but she has a problem with stairs.



I understand, but the only way I know that you can get a ground floor for certain is to make sure that Disney knows of the mobility issues. And they many need to block a HA room for your group to ensure it. The last few buildings built at OKW after they tore down the Commodore House (the original DVC sales center), which would be considered HH designation, are the only buildings that do have elevators at OKW. They are tough to get though.... Good luck with everything!


----------



## famgel

BEASLYBOO said:


> Signature drink.... The Turtle Krawl, I like it with an extra lime! - Siesta Key white rum, Parrot Bay coconut rum, Sailor Jerry spiced rum, with grenadine, pineapple, orange and key lime juices, by the pool.


Sounds good! Ty!


----------



## Deb & Bill

southerngirl528 said:


> I understand, but the only way I know that you can get a ground floor for certain is to make sure that Disney knows of the mobility issues. And they many need to block a HA room for your group to ensure it. The last few buildings built at OKW after they tore down the Commodore House (the original DVC sales center), which would be considered HH designation, are the only buildings that do have elevators at OKW. They are tough to get though.... Good luck with everything!


The three last built buildings, 62, 63 and 64 are not considered Near HH for booking.


----------



## nekonekoneko

Deb & Bill said:


> The three last built buildings, 62, 63 and 64 are not considered Near HH for booking.



I have an upcoming reservation, a studio, and I was able to book in the HH category.  I do want first floor for mobility reasons.

Can I put in a room request that if a HH first floor room is not available, that I'll take anything in 62, 63, 64, instead?


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> The three last built buildings, 62, 63 and 64 are not considered Near HH for booking.



Really? Hmmmm.... seems that they once were.... they are certainly very close to HH.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Anyone use Amazon Prime Now lately at OKW?  I have used it at other resorts, but haven't used it at OKW.  Will they deliver to our villa, or do we need to meet them at bell services?

Thanks!  BTW...I used to think of myself as an OKW expert, having stayed there four times in the past four years, but this thread has been SUPER helpful to answer questions I hadn't even thought of before. Thanks so much for all of the helpful replies


----------



## Deb & Bill

southerngirl528 said:


> Really? Hmmmm.... seems that they once were.... they are certainly very close to HH.


No, only 11-14 and 23-26 are Near HH Area category.  I suspect the availability of elevators in those buildings keep it out of that small category.

We have been placed in one of those buildings and we did not book Near HH Area.  We never book that category.


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> We never book that category.



Me neither!   I want as far away from HH as possible. I can hop on any bus going anywhere and the last stop is HH, so it's super easy to get to HH, regardless of where our villa is.


----------



## bit413

We used the Minnie Van service in January at OKW.  They picked us up right outside our villa. 



kristenrice said:


> I am considering using a Minnie Van or Uber to just take us straight over to AKV in the morning when we want to check out. Can they come directly to our building or must they pick us up at the Hospitality House?


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Have never had trouble getting a ground floor room. Just tell them that you have someone in your party that can't do stairs. I don't have mobility issues but I do have a REAL phobia of heights and cannot do an open staircase.


----------



## SheilaHeartsDisney

Can anyone tell me if the turtle pond pool area is finished yet?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

SheilaHeartsDisney said:


> Can anyone tell me if the turtle pond pool area is finished yet?



I checked out on June 24th and it was not.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

bit413 said:


> We used the Minnie Van service in January at OKW.  They picked us up right outside our villa.



We used Uber multiple times last week and they picked us up in front of our villa each time.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

We had a great week at OKW (19th-24th). We had a fabulous ground floor one bedroom villa in building 64. I loved that we were able to stay in a unit that hadn’t been renovated yet, so we had one last stay in the “old” rooms.

We had two minor issues during our trip. One was our arrival night. At 11:00 PM, someone from housekeeping knocked, said “housekeeping,” and then keyed into our villa, scaring the crap out of my mom and sister who were sleeping on the pull out. Luckily we had the door bolted so he/she couldn’t come in all the way. Was this one of those security checks? At 11:00 at night?! The next day I stopped by the front desk and just let them know that we have small children with us and go to bed by 9 or 10. They apologized and said all room checks were to be done earlier and assured us it wouldn’t happen again.

Our other hiccup was 3 day later on Friday morning. There were extra magic hours at the magic kingdom, so we got to the hospitality house at 6:55 am for an 8 am opening. I’ve stayed at OKW many times at various times of year and I’ve never had trouble getting on a bus at the HH an hour before opening.  I guess a lot of people had the same idea because at 7:55 we were still waiting for a bus and a large crowd had formed with us - a crowd that was getting angrier by the minute. After multiple people went to the front desk to let them know what was happening, by 8:00, a cast member came out to take room numbers at the same time a bus (with space) was finally arriving. We were given 3 bonus fast passes to be used at the magic kingdom that day with no restrictions. That was awesome, and honestly better than extra magic hours. My 4 year old got a couple bonus rides on mine train and was thrilled. 

That afternoon we came home to a gift bag from OKW with two Mickey and Minnie stuffed animals and bunch of treats from the gift shop. It was my first experience with Disney handling a problem, and it was really nice, if not over the top. The question is, which “issue” was the gift bag in response to? Was it an “I’m sorry we tried to come into your room late and night and scared you” gift bag, or an “I’m sorry you missed extra magic hours” bag?

I’d love to send an email to the resort just thanking them for handling things in such a generous manner. Anyone know where I would direct such a comment?


----------



## Nancyg56

DizneyLizzy said:


> We had a great week at OKW (19th-24th). We had a fabulous ground floor one bedroom villa in building 64. I loved that we were able to stay in a unit that hadn’t been renovated yet, so we had one last stay in the “old” rooms.
> 
> We had two minor issues during our trip. One was our arrival night. At 11:00 PM, someone from housekeeping knocked, said “housekeeping,” and then keyed into our villa, scaring the crap out of my mom and sister who were sleeping on the pull out. Luckily we had the door bolted so he/she couldn’t come in all the way. Was this one of those security checks? At 11:00 at night?! The next day I stopped by the front desk and just let them know that we have small children with us and go to bed by 9 or 10. They apologized and said all room checks were to be done earlier and assured us it wouldn’t happen again.
> 
> Our other hiccup was 3 day later on Friday morning. There were extra magic hours at the magic kingdom, so we got to the hospitality house at 6:55 am for an 8 am opening. I’ve stayed at OKW many times at various times of year and I’ve never had trouble getting on a bus at the HH an hour before opening.  I guess a lot of people had the same idea because at 7:55 we were still waiting for a bus and a large crowd had formed with us - a crowd that was getting angrier by the minute. After multiple people went to the front desk to let them know what was happening, by 8:00, a cast member came out to take room numbers at the same time a bus (with space) was finally arriving. We were given 3 bonus fast passes to be used at the magic kingdom that day with no restrictions. That was awesome, and honestly better than extra magic hours. My 4 year old got a couple bonus rides on mine train and was thrilled.
> 
> That afternoon we came home to a gift bag from OKW with two Mickey and Minnie stuffed animals and bunch of treats from the gift shop. It was my first experience with Disney handling a problem, and it was really nice, if not over the top. The question is, which “issue” was the gift bag in response to? Was it an “I’m sorry we tried to come into your room late and night and scared you” gift bag, or an “I’m sorry you missed extra magic hours” bag?
> 
> I’d love to send an email to the resort just thanking them for handling things in such a generous manner. Anyone know where I would direct such a comment?




wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com 

I always take some time to share my experiences with these folks. They will be sure to send your comments to the proper leadership team.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

I'm a new DVC member and I'm going to be running the Princess Half Marathon Weekend.  I've currently got two of my 4 nights booked at my home resort (CCV) and the other two nights waitlisted, but I'm going to try to switch into a studio at OKW at the 7 month mark since I'll be traveling with a friend and we'd both like actual beds to sleep in.  

Does the race transportation only pick up at the main building, or does it go around to the various bus pickups?  Given that we'll be getting up and leaving for the starting line at a positively obscene hour, what would be the best building(s) to request our reservation be in?

I've never been to OKW so I'm flying blind 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Chuck S

Honestly, I don't know about the race transportation.  If it only picks up at the main building, you should probably be able to get a NEAR Hospitality House studio (it is a booking category) at OKW at 7 months. If not, then your next closest buildings will be 62, 63, 64, 15, 16, or 27, all a convenient walk to the main Hospitality House area.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

Chuck S said:


> Honestly, I don't know about the race transportation.  If it only picks up at the main building, you should probably be able to get a NEAR Hospitality House studio (it is a booking category) at OKW at 7 months. If not, then your next closest buildings will be 62, 63, 64, 15, 16, or 27, all a convenient walk to the main Hospitality House area.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## southerngirl528

MeridaMonkey said:


> Does the race transportation only pick up at the main building, or does it go around to the various bus pickups?



I am entirely unfamiliar with race day transportation, but I am betting that even if you are not close to HH they will either have internal buses running to bring you up to HH or some other good suggestion. Good luck!


----------



## Deb & Bill

MeridaMonkey said:


> I'm a new DVC member and I'm going to be running the Princess Half Marathon Weekend.  I've currently got two of my 4 nights booked at my home resort (CCV) and the other two nights waitlisted, but I'm going to try to switch into a studio at OKW at the 7 month mark since I'll be traveling with a friend and we'd both like actual beds to sleep in.
> 
> Does the race transportation only pick up at the main building, or does it go around to the various bus pickups?  Given that we'll be getting up and leaving for the starting line at a positively obscene hour, what would be the best building(s) to request our reservation be in?
> 
> I've never been to OKW so I'm flying blind
> 
> Thank you!!!


Race transportation only picks up at the Hospitality House.  They are charter buses and not Disney buses so they don't know the route around the resort.  Sometimes they don't even know the way to the race.  My husband, son and a friend wound up headed to the airport instead of the race start line until they got the driver straightened out.

There are no internal buses at 3AM to pick up to go to the HH.  You'll either need to get someone to drive you to the HH or walk there.

We've stayed at OKW many times for Run Disney events.


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> Race transportation only picks up at the Hospitality House. They are charter buses and not Disney buses so they don't know the route around the resort. Sometimes they don't even know the way to the race. My husband, son and a friend wound up headed to the airport instead of the race start line until they got the driver straightened out.
> 
> There are no internal buses at 3AM to pick up to go to the HH. You'll either need to get someone to drive you to the HH or walk there.
> 
> We've stayed at OKW many times for Run Disney events.



Thanks for that, Deb & Bill!  I knew the transportation for the race was not Disney, but am surprised you have to hike up to HH yourself as popular as the races are.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

Deb & Bill said:


> Race transportation only picks up at the Hospitality House.  They are charter buses and not Disney buses so they don't know the route around the resort.  Sometimes they don't even know the way to the race.  My husband, son and a friend wound up headed to the airport instead of the race start line until they got the driver straightened out.
> 
> There are no internal buses at 3AM to pick up to go to the HH.  You'll either need to get someone to drive you to the HH or walk there.
> 
> We've stayed at OKW many times for Run Disney events.



Thanks for the info!!  I've done two RunDisney races (2017 & 2018 Dark Side Half Marathon Weekends) and stayed on property both times so I am familiar with the race transportation.  Both prior stays were at value resorts (ASMusic and AoA), which are much smaller so the walk to the bus was well under 10 minutes.  I never had issues with race transportation, fortunately; each bus I took knew exactly where to go, and I rode them all OVER Disney property in 2017 (I was at ASMusic and I had family staying at Poly, and race weekend buses were quicker then the regular buses).

I'll be driving down to WDW in February, would I be able to drive myself up to HH for race transpo and leave my car there until the race bus brought me back?  Or am I limited to parking my car only by the building that my room is located in?

Thanks again!!  This is awesome info


----------



## southerngirl528

MeridaMonkey said:


> I'll be driving down to WDW in February, would I be able to drive myself up to HH for race transpo and leave my car there until the race bus brought me back?



I know of no problem for you to leave your car at HH for the morning race. Deb & Bill may know of something I'm not aware of.


----------



## Chuck S

There shouldn't be any problem leaving your car in the parking lot near the HH.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MeridaMonkey said:


> Thanks for the info!!  I've done two RunDisney races (2017 & 2018 Dark Side Half Marathon Weekends) and stayed on property both times so I am familiar with the race transportation.  Both prior stays were at value resorts (ASMusic and AoA), which are much smaller so the walk to the bus was well under 10 minutes.  I never had issues with race transportation, fortunately; each bus I took knew exactly where to go, and I rode them all OVER Disney property in 2017 (I was at ASMusic and I had family staying at Poly, and race weekend buses were quicker then the regular buses).
> 
> I'll be driving down to WDW in February, would I be able to drive myself up to HH for race transpo and leave my car there until the race bus brought me back?  Or am I limited to parking my car only by the building that my room is located in?
> 
> Thanks again!!  This is awesome info


At 3AM there should be plenty of empty spaces in the HH parking lot. Just don't park in the 30 minute spaces.


----------



## sgtdisney

Just wanted to mention to be aware that sometimes when you request a first floor room for mobility issues, it doesn't always work.  On our recent trip we did mention the mobility issues.  We were in a dedicated 2 bedroom, and didn't need a HA room, but we had some older parents who can walk fine, but the stairs can be a little difficult.  Plus my wife hurt her ankle 2 months before, and was recovering and needed a ECV.  I am not sure if it's because I did online check-in, but didn't choose any options, or just dumb luck but when we got the "room ready" text we were assigned a room in building 46 on the 2nd floor.  We love building 46 but just couldn't do the stairs this year so we had to go into the lobby and ask to change rooms.  They were very accommodating, but had to find us a first floor room.  They did, but it wasn't cleaned so we had to wait for about 3 hours, which is fine we know that can happen.    

The room, though appeared to be cleaned in a rush.  We were missing a bunch of things, most importantly the bedding for the couch and chair in the Living room.   Of course we didn't realize it until midnight when everyone wanted to go bed.   We called Housekeeping and told them, and they were not paying attention.  They came, over an hour later with blankets, no sheets, no pillows.   We called again and they said they would send someone over right away with Pillows and sheets.   We waited until 230AM and they still never came.   Should have complained when we were there but didn't.   Kids went to sleep on blankets and we had to share the extra pillows from the other beds.    That wasn't the last issue with Housekeeping either.  We had a 10 night stay, so when they came to do trash and towels on day 8 we were still in the room, it was maybe 1030 and a down day for us.  I asked them to come back and they really, really acted like they didn't want to.  I told them we really needed towels, etc., and she told me she would just give them to me now...  Um, ok.  Not sure if they are having issues with Housekeeping lately or not.  This has NEVER happened to us in 25+ years of visits to OKW.


----------



## mlnbabies

We are thinking of staying here on points in 11-19. Will all of the rooms be updated by then? I'm not thrilled with most of the buildings being without elevators.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mlnbabies said:


> We are thinking of staying here on points in 11-19. Will all of the rooms be updated by then? I'm not thrilled with most of the buildings without elevators.


If you mean Bldg 11 through 19, 11 through 14 are near Hospitality House booking category.  15 through 19 are other. None of these have an elevator.  Renovations won't be done until 2019.


----------



## mlnbabies

Deb & Bill said:


> If you mean Bldg 11 through 19, 11 through 14 are near Hospitality House booking category.  15 through 19 are other. None of these have an elevator.  Renovations won't be done until 2019.



I meant we are going in Nov. 2019. We are trying to decide between OKW and BC/YC.


----------



## OKW Lover

mlnbabies said:


> ? I'm not thrilled with most of the buildings without elevators.


We've never found that to be a problem.  For those with problems walking, about 1/3rd of the rooms are on the sound floor.


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKW Lover said:


> We've never found that to be a problem.  For those with problems walking, about 1/3rd of the rooms are on the sound floor.


We like the ground floor, too, or even the second floor at times.  But not the third (and it seems we always get the third floor when it's the three of us instead of just the two of us) - only a few certain buildings have a third floor with units other than the upper floor of the Grand Villa.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> We like the ground floor, too, or even the second floor at times.  But not the third (and it seems we always get the third floor when it's the three of us instead of just the two of us) - only a few certain buildings have a third floor with units other than the upper floor of the Grand Villa.



LOL I request top floor.  Oh sure I regret it after the grocery run but suck it up.


----------



## southerngirl528

ILoveMyDVC said:


> LOL I request top floor. Oh sure I regret it after the grocery run but suck it up.



I often do the same!


----------



## Emmafleur

36 days until our holiday  we’re staying at OKW (cash through Disney UK) and I’ve already done online check-in. Will our building/ room number show up on the MDE app before we physically arrive at OKW? If so, what time/day might we expect to see it? Thank you


----------



## Chuck S

I came to realize during my last trip that 3rd floor rooms are probably not the best idea for me.  2nd floor is good!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Emmafleur said:


> 36 days until our holiday  we’re staying at OKW (cash through Disney UK) and I’ve already done online check-in. Will our building/ room number show up on the MDE app before we physically arrive at OKW? If so, what time/day might we expect to see it? Thank you


Probably not until later on in the day of your arrival.


----------



## Emmafleur

Deb & Bill said:


> Probably not until later on in the day of your arrival.


Thank you. That makes sense - at least if we get notification before we arrive we will have an idea about where we’ll be.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> I came to realize during my last trip that 3rd floor rooms are probably not the best idea for me.  2nd floor is good!



More importantly, in my mind, the snakes can't get up there.  (I know - don't ruin it for me with tales of tree-climbing snakes)


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Anyone have an updated list of what buildings have been renovated and what's next. We will be at OKW September 19 through the 26th.


----------



## southerngirl528

ILoveMyDVC said:


> More importantly, in my mind, the snakes can't get up there. (I know - don't ruin it for me with tales of tree-climbing snakes)



   

I haaaaaaate snakes!!


----------



## Mousekakrazy

Booked for May 12-17th 2019 first time at OKW trying to decide best place to request a room. Mom has an ECV. We would like to be close to transportation and a refillable drink station. Don't necessarily have to be close to HH unless that's where the only drink station is?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mousekakrazy said:


> Booked for May 12-17th 2019 first time at OKW trying to decide best place to request a room. Mom has an ECV. We would like to be close to transportation and a refillable drink station. Don't necessarily have to be close to HH unless that's where the only drink station is?


Refillable mugs and OKW don't work so well.  We just fill up our refrigerator with our own sodas that we buy at the store for a lot less (Publix BOGO usually or WD twofer).  There is really only one refill station at Goods To Go with refills available a the Turtle Shack when it is open (I think you have to ask for a refill there, but don't hold me to that).  With an ECV you'll want to request a first floor villa.


----------



## Jobelly

Is there any news yet on the pool at turtle pond?


----------



## jarestel

Jobelly said:


> Is there any news yet on the pool at turtle pond?



It was open for business yesterday when I stopped by.


----------



## Jobelly

jarestel said:


> It was open for business yesterday when I stopped by.


Thank you. Did it look much different? Was the turtle shack different?


----------



## jarestel

Jobelly said:


> Thank you. Did it look much different? Was the turtle shack different?


I don’t think so but I’ve only seen it once before. It did look like the little kid’s playground area was still closed.


----------



## Jnbm63

I really want to stay in a renovated room for the end of November 2018 and hopefully close to transportation.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## DenLo

For those OKW owners that extended their OKW deed, what paper work did you get confirming the extension?


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Mousekakrazy said:


> Booked for May 12-17th 2019 first time at OKW trying to decide best place to request a room. Mom has an ECV. We would like to be close to transportation and a refillable drink station. Don't necessarily have to be close to HH unless that's where the only drink station is?


There is a drink station at the HH. There might be one at the Turtle Shack but that is only open certain times of the year. As far as the mobility issues there are only two buildings with elevators. If you can't get that then ask for a ground floor unit. Make sure you mention that someone in your party has a mobility issue.


----------



## mom23boyz

Still hoping someone can answer which buildings might be renovated for our October trip?  Anyone?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jnbm63 said:


> I really want to stay in a renovated room for the end of November 2018 and hopefully close to transportation.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


In your case I'd request Turtle Pond or South Point since only villas in those areas have been completed yet.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mickey&minniealways said:


> There is a drink station at the HH. There might be one at the Turtle Shack but that is only open certain times of the year. As far as the mobility issues there are only two buildings with elevators. If you can't get that then ask for a ground floor unit. Make sure you mention that someone in your party has a mobility issue.


Three buildings with elevators- 62, 63 and 64.


----------



## Jnbm63

Deb & Bill said:


> In your case I'd request Turtle Pond or South Point since only villas in those areas have been completed yet.


Thanks!


----------



## DizDaD7

ILoveMyDVC said:


> More importantly, in my mind, the snakes can't get up there.  (I know - don't ruin it for me with tales of tree-climbing snakes)





southerngirl528 said:


> I haaaaaaate snakes!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DizDaD7 said:


>



Oh sure - not only do they climb trees, they pilot planes...


----------



## beccasmom

_My understanding is that these buildings have been renovated:  30-35, 45-48 and 53-56.  _

_We are at our home airport waiting for our 5:30 flight, but we already received our room assignment for building 34.  _


----------



## Jobelly

beccasmom said:


> _My understanding is that these buildings have been renovated:  30-35, 45-48 and 53-56.  _
> 
> _We are at our home airport waiting for our 5:30 flight, but we already received our room assignment for building 34.  _


Have a great time! Is you get a chance would you mind asking if 42 is done as that’s building I’m hoping for!


----------



## beccasmom

_Thanks!  Yes I’d be happy to check and will post when I find out!_


----------



## Jobelly

beccasmom said:


> _Thanks!  Yes I’d be happy to check and will post when I find out!_


Thanks so much!


----------



## SteveAZee

I'd be interested in your opinion of the renovations and and pics you're inclined to share.


----------



## mom23boyz

Thank you very much!  I'm putting in our request for Buildings 32 or 34 based on this info and the Unofficial Guide.


----------



## dvc at last !

I would be interested in your report also.  We have HH in November.


----------



## beccasmom

_We arrived about an hour ago.  Our room in building 34 is renovated and everything is fresh and new.  I will post my impressions when I’ve had more of a chance to absorb the changes and seen them in daylight (we arrived after dark).  We were very disappointed with our (un-renovated) room last year, so I’m trying to keep an open mind with regard to the changes.  It is steamy here - dew point is high, but as DH reminds me “it’s July, honey!”.     We have cousins flying in to join us tomorrow....looking forward to a great time!_


----------



## famgel

Following for updates we have a big family trip in December!


----------



## famgel

famgel said:


> Following for updates we have a big family trip in December!


I just saw to on a FB page “thisRoom 1113 is refurbed!! Wasn’t expecting any HH rooms to be done” Wondering if this was true since it is close to HH?TY!


----------



## Deb & Bill

famgel said:


> I just saw to on a FB page “thisRoom 1113 is refurbed!! Wasn’t expecting any HH rooms to be done” Wondering if this was true since it is close to HH?TY!


Why would they just do one room in Bldg 11 instead of the entire building?  This may have been a model room.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

beccasmom said:


> _We arrived about an hour ago.  Our room in building 34 is renovated and everything is fresh and new.  I will post my impressions when I’ve had more of a chance to absorb the changes and seen them in daylight (we arrived after dark).  We were very disappointed with our (un-renovated) room last year, so I’m trying to keep an open mind with regard to the changes.  It is steamy here - dew point is high, but as DH reminds me “it’s July, honey!”.     We have cousins flying in to join us tomorrow....looking forward to a great time!_



PICTURES, please


----------



## MeridaMonkey

ILoveMyDVC said:


> PICTURES, please



Opinions on how comfortable the new mattresses are would be much appreciated also!!  Staying at OKW for the Princess Half Marathon Weekend and sleep is a priority


----------



## dvc at last !

MeridaMonkey said:


> Opinions on how comfortable the new mattresses are would be much appreciated also!!  Staying at OKW for the Princess Half Marathon Weekend and sleep is a priority



We will be there that week too. Leaving just before the Princess.
What dates will you be at OKW ?


----------



## dvc at last !

We have a 2 bed HH area.  Hope it is a refurb.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

dvc at last ! said:


> We will be there that week too. Leaving just before the Princess.
> What dates will you be at OKW ?



Checking in 2/21, checking out 2/25.  I had to book a 1 bedroom for my first night but was able to snag a studio for the other 3 nights right at the 7 month mark (home resort is CCV).


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I read on an OKW fb page that 50, 51 and 52 are currently being worked on


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Weird FYI -
I mentioned this on another thread
I called MS to remove a guest from my upcoming reservation.  While on the phone, I asked to check my building requests.  Oddly, they had 4 different buildings listed.  I always ask for 'top floor' and then a list of 4 buildings. Every time except once in the last 10 years.  Two trips ago, we checked in - bottom floor; Turtle Pond.  I called the front desk - they said, 'sorry we only have top floor in buildings X & Y.  Well, top floor buildings X & Y are my preferred and definitively what I had requested.  How weird is that?  They let me move so no big deal but I can't help wondering how the phantom requests appear.


----------



## Simba's Mom

mickey&minniealways said:


> Have never had trouble getting a ground floor room. Just tell them that you have someone in your party that can't do stairs. I don't have mobility issues but I do have a REAL phobia of heights and cannot do an open staircase.



So glad to hear that.  Last time I asked for a first floor room because I can't do stairs (also had an ECV) and yet MS told me that was a request, not a guarantee.  I even Emailed them to verify that it wasn't guaranteed.  I was panicking until we got there and got a first floor room.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Disneymadhouse said:


> I read on an OKW fb page that 50, 51 and 52 are currently being worked on



Really glad to hear that.  We were in building 51 recently, and it was the first time we requested a room change it was in such sad shape.  I told the front desk manager that it was in desperate need of a rehab.


----------



## ScaryTales

Just booked a 1br villa for 1/18-1/23. So excited! Can't wait to be back in the World.


----------



## Rachel GB

New on here, have a 2 BR Villa booked for February (hoping for refurbished and maybe even close to HH)! Very excited to learn all about OKW!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Simba's Mom said:


> Really glad to hear that.  We were in building 51 recently, and it was the first time we requested a room change it was in such sad shape.  I told the front desk manager that it was in desperate need of a rehab.



I've been embarrassed once or twice by the condition.  We bought at the beginning when it was spectacularly magical so in my mind, I expect it to be the same always.
Cringed at the scuff marks, broken tiles, faded upholstery and mildew when we've had guests.


----------



## mikebb

Thoughts on the refurbs being completed by March 2019? We are considering staying at OKW instead of our home resort SSR (since it's in need of a refurb). 

Also, we have not stayed at OKW since they widened Buena Vista Dr, are there villas to avoid because of proximity to the road/noise? I know during construction it looked like they were taking down a lot of buffer trees and vegetation between the road and resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I've been embarrassed once or twice by the condition.  We bought at the beginning when it was spectacularly magical so in my mind, I expect it to be the same always.
> Cringed at the scuff marks, broken tiles, faded upholstery and mildew when we've had guests.


I think we have stayed at OKW over 15 times and have never gotten a bad villa.  I guess we have just been lucky.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> I think we have stayed at OKW over 15 times and have never gotten a bad villa.  I guess we have just been lucky.



Always a two bed on the canal or Southpoint


----------



## Jobelly

beccasmom said:


> _We arrived about an hour ago.  Our room in building 34 is renovated and everything is fresh and new.  I will post my impressions when I’ve had more of a chance to absorb the changes and seen them in daylight (we arrived after dark).  We were very disappointed with our (un-renovated) room last year, so I’m trying to keep an open mind with regard to the changes.  It is steamy here - dew point is high, but as DH reminds me “it’s July, honey!”.     We have cousins flying in to join us tomorrow....looking forward to a great time!_


Hi I was just wondering if you’d asked about 42? Hope you’re having a fab time.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Ohh post on FB saying new 1 bed has 12 USB ports


----------



## zorro77

Any list of what Bldg's at OKW have been refurbished. I believe most of Turtle pond area is complete and maybe some in the 50's. If you can point me in the directions to what is done it would be nice.  
We have been staying at OKW since 93. Many years two times. I'd say we have had a few issue with conditons or issues but usually nothing big. I believe many issues could have been taken care of if guest would be call housekeeping or maintenance when the problem occurs.


----------



## southerngirl528

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I've been embarrassed once or twice by the condition. We bought at the beginning when it was spectacularly magical so in my mind, I expect it to be the same always.
> Cringed at the scuff marks, broken tiles, faded upholstery and mildew when we've had guests.



I can honestly say in over 25 years of OKW ownership I have never had anything more than a rare minor issue. Sorry to hear your bad luck. 



Deb & Bill said:


> I think we have stayed at OKW over 15 times and have never gotten a bad villa. I guess we have just been lucky.



I must be lucky too.....


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

southerngirl528 said:


> I can honestly say in over 25 years of OKW ownership I have never had anything more than a rare minor issue. Sorry to hear your bad luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be lucky too.....



Like I said before - 90% in 2 bed; 90% in buildings 45, 46, 55 & 56.  Stands to reason if there is a shabby room in those four buildings that is a 2 bed, we are likely to get it as we have also been members for over 20 years with multiple stays some years.

If people strongly feel the rooms are in great condition, perhaps there is a group to lobby against refurbishment (not decor changes but overall refurbishment). I know my dues have far outpaced inflation (not the falsely inflated fees of a Disney resort stay which is indeed a 'savings').  We could keep the same tiles, couches, cabinets, beds, linens and save the $$ dedicated to refurbishment.


----------



## southerngirl528

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Like I said before - 90% in 2 bed; 90% in buildings 45, 46, 55 & 56. Stands to reason if there is a shabby room in those four buildings that is a 2 bed, we are likely to get it as we have also been members for over 20 years with multiple stays some years.
> 
> If people strongly feel the rooms are in great condition, perhaps there is a group to lobby against refurbishment (not decor changes but overall refurbishment). I know my dues have far outpaced inflation (not the falsely inflated fees of a Disney resort stay which is indeed a 'savings'). We could keep the same tiles, couches, cabinets, beds, linens and save the $$ dedicated to refurbishment.



I always ask to be as far from HH as possible, usually requesting Turtle Pond, but we have often had South Point area. Like you, we don't stay in the smaller villas hardly ever. I don't care for a lot of the refurb design choices. 

I didn't mean to refute what your experience was, I was simply stating my experience since '93.  I don't know a single soul that is AGAINST refurbishment. DVC's dues ARE very high. They are higher than my other TS, which I would put against ANY DVC resort. I would vote for the same tiles IF they were in good condition as they both reflect the  "Old Key West" theme, and they were very thick, handmade tiles. I find it hard to believe that talented designer/decorators could not update and refurb and still keep the theming.  I loathe the trend to make everything grey and contemporary.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

southerngirl528 said:


> I always ask to be as far from HH as possible, usually requesting Turtle Pond, but we have often had South Point area. Like you, we don't stay in the smaller villas hardly ever. I don't care for a lot of the refurb design choices.
> 
> I didn't mean to refute what your experience was, I was simply stating my experience since '93.  I don't know a single soul that is AGAINST refurbishment. DVC's dues ARE very high. They are higher than my other TS, which I would put against ANY DVC resort. I would vote for the same tiles IF they were in good condition as they both reflect the  "Old Key West" theme, and they were very thick, handmade tiles. I find it hard to believe that talented designer/decorators could not update and refurb and still keep the theming.  I loathe the trend to make everything grey and contemporary.



Count me opposed to the new decor, too.

As much as I have come to love the Dis, I get worn out sometimes by my perception that any negative Disney opinion is challenged immediately. .
Reminds me of iT, if they don't have a computer problem, you don't have a problem.  

Sorry - bad mood today.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

southerngirl528 said:


> I can honestly say in over 25 years of OKW ownership I have never had anything more than a rare minor issue. Sorry to hear your bad luck.
> 
> I must be lucky too.....



Me three, 19 years worth of OKW luck! I have to laugh when people use OKW for cheap points, then rag about it’s dated look! Have you been to historic Key West, Florida? Well, grey’s and sleek decor’s not part of it! They could have easily refurbished but kept the OKW integrity!


----------



## georgejr

66 days until we are back at OKW. Stayed in a refurbished room in January and loved it, hoping to stay in Turtle Pond area again. Any updates on pool area?


----------



## dwdeb

Infrequent poster here, but wanted to share our thoughts.  We checked into a one bedroom on August 1, and will depart on the 12.  We are in building 42, second floor. Great location, and have to say, we really like the new rooms! We have stayed here many time over the years.
Still have the Mickey life guard chair lamp in living room, and love the Minnie and Mickey pic over the tub in bathroom. Colors are soothing, and there are enough touches of color and decor to keep it from feeling too generic.
We have been DVC members since ‘96 (home resort BWV) and have not always liked some of the changes that have occurred. We like OKW refurb as much, if not more than, BWV.
Love the guiet village atmosphere of OKW, and the colors, architecture, and greenery. 
According to our adult daughter, the pull out sofa is very comfy to sleep on.
Any questions, ask away.
Deb


----------



## Simba's Mom

dwdeb said:


> Infrequent poster here, but wanted to share our thoughts.  We checked into a one bedroom on August 1, and will depart on the 12.  We are in building 42, second floor.
> Deb



I think we've been in that room too (1 BR, second floor in building 42).  What I loved was that we were right next to the Turtle Pond Pool, yet it was very quiet in our villa.  DH is a light sleeper, and when we first saw the location, I thought "Oh, Oh".


----------



## Deb & Bill

dwdeb said:


> Infrequent poster here, but wanted to share our thoughts.  We checked into a one bedroom on August 1, and will depart on the 12.  We are in building 42, second floor. Great location, and have to say, we really like the new rooms! We have stayed here many time over the years.
> Still have the Mickey life guard chair lamp in living room, and love the Minnie and Mickey pic over the tub in bathroom. Colors are soothing, and there are enough touches of color and decor to keep it from feeling too generic.
> We have been DVC members since ‘96 (home resort BWV) and have not always liked some of the changes that have occurred. We like OKW refurb as much, if not more than, BWV.
> Love the guiet village atmosphere of OKW, and the colors, architecture, and greenery.
> According to our adult daughter, the pull out sofa is very comfy to sleep on.
> Any questions, ask away.
> Deb


The colors may look nice to you, but they are not Key West colors.  That's the problem.


----------



## dwdeb

Deb & Bill said:


> The colors may look nice to you, but they are not Key West colors.  That's the problem.



The wall colors not so much, agreed; however the spots of color in the pillows, rug in living room, framed coral pics, all pick up the “key west” color theme. And of course the outside buildings carry the color and architecture. This is my humble opinion.
I do agree that over all Disney has undisneyed so many things over the years; individual theming of resorts, dining, and even the generic merchandise.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

Rachel GB said:


> New on here, have a 2 BR Villa booked for February (hoping for refurbished and maybe even close to HH)! Very excited to learn all about OKW!


HH is a booking catagory itself and very hard to get. I love OKW. You will not be disapointed with a 2 bdrm. It is huge. You will get spoiled though.


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> The colors may look nice to you, but they are not Key West colors. That's the problem.



Afraid I have to agree here as a loooongtime OKW owner. But I am happy to hear that people are liking the new villas, even if those of us that "remember when" do not.


----------



## Chuck S

I really hate the trend in modern decorating of using 50 shades of gray as a palette, instead of color.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> I really hate the trend in modern decorating of using 50 shades of gray as a palette, instead of color.



Mushroom is the new grey.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Mushroom is the new grey.


Is that to hide mildew?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Is that to hide mildew?



HA!  One fungi to another
I see derivatives of "Mushroom" everywhere now.


----------



## PJMPA

dwdeb said:


> Infrequent poster here, but wanted to share our thoughts.  We checked into a one bedroom on August 1, and will depart on the 12.  We are in building 42, second floor. Great location, and have to say, we really like the new rooms! We have stayed here many time over the years.
> Still have the Mickey life guard chair lamp in living room, and love the Minnie and Mickey pic over the tub in bathroom. Colors are soothing, and there are enough touches of color and decor to keep it from feeling too generic.
> We have been DVC members since ‘96 (home resort BWV) and have not always liked some of the changes that have occurred. We like OKW refurb as much, if not more than, BWV.
> Love the guiet village atmosphere of OKW, and the colors, architecture, and greenery.
> According to our adult daughter, the pull out sofa is very comfy to sleep on.
> Any questions, ask away.
> Deb


----------



## PJMPA

Hi. Have you had a chance to check out the refurbishment to the Turtle Pond Pool, Turtle Shack,etc. any information is appreciated


----------



## DizDaD7

ILoveMyDVC said:


> HA!  One fungi to another
> I see derivatives of "*Mushroom*" everywhere now.


Is this when booking a grand villa only, because I'm sure the MUSHroom is next to the 2nd BEDroom, or 2nd.BATHroom


----------



## dwdeb

PJMPA said:


> Hi. Have you had a chance to check out the refurbishment to the Turtle Pond Pool, Turtle Shack,etc. any information is appreciated


Not sure if you’re asking me, but I can report that it’s open. We have enjoyed our mornings /early afternoons there each day.


----------



## MeridaMonkey

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I searched but I couldn't find anything:  what boat launch at DS does the OKW boat dock at?  Or does it make the rounds to all 3 launches?

A cousin and I are running all three races at the Princess Half Marathon Weekend (yes we're crazy  ) and want to do the House of Blues Gospel Brunch after the half but I know we're going to want to walk as little as possible once the half is done.

Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck S

THe OKW boat, last time I was there, was using the middle dock, next to the amphibious cars. I found that out after walking over to the dock behind House of Blues in vain.


----------



## CarolynFH

MeridaMonkey said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I searched but I couldn't find anything:  what boat launch at DS does the OKW boat dock at?  Or does it make the rounds to all 3 launches?
> 
> A cousin and I are running all three races at the Princess Half Marathon Weekend (yes we're crazy  ) and want to do the House of Blues Gospel Brunch after the half but I know we're going to want to walk as little as possible once the half is done.
> 
> Thanks!!



In addition to the boats coming from the various resorts, there are also boats that travel from dock to dock. So you can ride to the dock nearest to HOB if the OKW boat doesn’t dock there. 

The DS website https://www.disneysprings.com/ has a map. I’m pretty sure it shows the boat docks but couldn’t see it on my cellphone screen!


----------



## MeridaMonkey

CarolynFH said:


> In addition to the boats coming from the various resorts, there are also boats that travel from dock to dock. So you can ride to the dock nearest to HOB if the OKW boat doesn’t dock there.
> 
> The DS website https://www.disneysprings.com/ has a map. I’m pretty sure it shows the boat docks but couldn’t see it on my cellphone screen!



This sounds like the PERFECT plan, thank you!!  There is a dock right down from House of Blues (West Side Dock, I think), very close to where the Cirque du Soleil show used to be.


----------



## CarolynFH

MeridaMonkey said:


> This sounds like the PERFECT plan, thank you!!  There is a dock right down from House of Blues (West Side Dock, I think), very close to where the Cirque du Soleil show used to be.



Yes there is - I just can’t remember where the OKW boat docks! It’s been a while since we rode any of the DS-resort boats.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MeridaMonkey said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I searched but I couldn't find anything:  what boat launch at DS does the OKW boat dock at?  Or does it make the rounds to all 3 launches?
> 
> A cousin and I are running all three races at the Princess Half Marathon Weekend (yes we're crazy  ) and want to do the House of Blues Gospel Brunch after the half but I know we're going to want to walk as little as possible once the half is done.
> 
> Thanks!!


Each of the resort boats only make one stop.


----------



## tb1972

DS13 invited a friend to spring break but we booked a studio at OKW.   I don't see availability right now for a larger room but I have waitlisted a couple options.  My question is - can the OKW accommodate an individual on a blow up mattress?  I know there isn't a murphy bed.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

tb1972 said:


> - can the OKW accommodate an individual on a blow up mattress?  I know there isn't a murphy bed.


 yes, a single blow up mattress fits very well in front of the 2 beds.


----------



## mrsswat

Are there any dual entry bathrooms in the one bedroom units near Hospitality House? If not does anyone know which bldgs they are in? Thanks


----------



## BillPA

1 entry in buildings #29 or under, from 30 on they have the laundry room entry.


----------



## mrsswat

Thanks so much, that's a big help!


----------



## mrsswat

Ok, so are bldgs 62 and 63 considered "near hospitality house"? Or just the bldgs numbered in the teens? Is there a thread/link that tells what bldgs are the "Near HH" category that you can refer me to? Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

mrsswat said:


> Ok, so are bldgs 62 and 63 considered "near hospitality house"? Or just the bldgs numbered in the teens? Is there a thread/link that tells what bldgs are the "Near HH" category that you can refer me to? Thanks


 Officially, near Hospitality is bldg 11 to 14 and 23 to 26, none of which have the additional bathroom entry. Bldg 62, 63 and 64 will have the entry, and they are occasionally used for Near HH overflow, but are also often used for those with mobility issues, since they are the only buildings with elevators.


----------



## Deb & Bill

tb1972 said:


> DS13 invited a friend to spring break but we booked a studio at OKW.   I don't see availability right now for a larger room but I have waitlisted a couple options.  My question is - can the OKW accommodate an individual on a blow up mattress?  I know there isn't a murphy bed.


As long as the total in the studio is only four.  It doesn't sleep five.


----------



## DizDaD7

Can anyone verify Which Bldgs. are done and which ones aren't....It's hard to keep up....Or maybe it's late & I'm starting to get delirious

It's just. We are staying in Nov. as well in a 1BR...& I think I've changed my requests twice, but in my mind I think I've toggled back n forth at least 1/2 dozen times...Do I want close to HH, Do I want Top floor, Do I want Elevators, Do I want close to pool, Do I want Newly renovated....Aye aye aye....


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizDaD7 said:


> Can anyone verify Which Bldgs. are done and which ones aren't....It's hard to keep up....Or maybe it's late & I'm starting to get delirious
> 
> It's just. We are staying in Nov. as well in a 1BR...& I think I've changed my requests twice, but in my mind I think I've toggled back n forth at least 1/2 dozen times...Do I want close to HH, Do I want Top floor, Do I want Elevators, Do I want close to pool, Do I want Newly renovated....Aye aye aye....


If you want close to Hospitality House, you have to book that one.  It's not a request.  Otherwise, just request Turtle Pond or South Point since those are the two areas that are being renovated first if that is what you want.


----------



## DizDaD7

Deb & Bill said:


> If you want close to Hospitality House, you have to book that one.  It's not a request.  Otherwise, just request Turtle Pond or South Point since those are the two areas that are being renovated first if that is what you want.


I wasn't able to get close to HH....But I believe on my initial request, I put in for #27 and numbers 62,63, 64... because of their proximity to HH without that category


----------



## DizDaD7

Also, this might have been asked a ton already but, seeing how there are numerous bus stops, Is it the same route for all the parks...Going and returning?  And if so, or not, can someone tell me the order of the stops if you know them...T.I.A.

EDIT:   NVM...Just saw it on the 1st page....


----------



## BillPA

All park buses have the same route, both going and returning.
Peninsular Road, South Point,  Turtle Pond, Miller Road and Hospitality House.


----------



## ajksmom

Here now. Staying in a renovated room, building 42 Turtle Pond area. All of this area is done and the farthest area of South Point is being renovated now. 
There are not construction walls up in any other area.


----------



## DizDaD7

This might be a stupid question, but do they have a place where you can get danishes/muffins/ possibly mickey waffles for a quick bite before heading to the bus in the a.m.? And also refill for the coffee..thnx.


----------



## Bbguy5

DizDaD7 said:


> This might be a stupid question, but do they have a place where you can get danishes/muffins/ possibly mickey waffles for a quick bite before heading to the bus in the a.m.? And also refill for the coffee..thnx.



Goods to go.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Bbguy5 said:


> No.  Olivia's is the restaurant onsite.  The quick service Gurgling suitcase opens at 11am and located at the HH by the pool


Sorry, but yes, the quick service, is Good’s Food to Go, which is next to the bar called the Guirgling Suitcase. Good’s Food to Go offers breakfast (coffee, French Toast, eggs, breakfast bowls, oatmeal etc), lunch, dinner (hot dogs, hamburgers, sandwiches & salads) and  ice-cream etc. Hours of operation 7am-10pm.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I couldn't get the WDW site to open but here is Allears.net listing of the breakfast food at Goods to Go. 


> *Entrees *
> *Bacon Cheddar Quiche* $7.49
> 
> *Egg White Fritatta* $7.99
> 
> *Ham and Cheese * - on Texas Toast $6.49
> 
> *Breakfast Platter* - egg, bacon, biscuit, french toast stick and potatoes $8.49
> 
> *Harry's Hearty Breakfast Bowl* - served with scrambled eggs, O'Brien potatoes topped with a biscuit and gravy $7.49
> 
> *Olivia's Bread Pudding* - a mixture of pastries combined with a special home-made custard, served with Olivia's rum sauce and your choice of sausage or bacon $7.99
> 
> *David's Egg, Sausage, and Cheese Biscuit* $6.79
> 
> *Side Dishes *
> *Biscuits and Gravy* $3.79 *Oatmeal* $3.49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grits* $3.29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange or Banana* $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For Children Ages 3-9*
> *Power Pack* - grapes, goldfish cheese crackers, kids smoothie, apple bar, carroteenies and includes 1% Mickey Milk $6.29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *French Toast Sticks* - Includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $6.29
> 
> *Breakfast Platter* - Egg, Bacon, and Apple Sauce, includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $6.29
> 
> *Cereal with Milk* - Includes choice of beverage: 1% Mickey Milk, Chocolate Milk, Small Bottled Water, or Apple Juice Box $4.99
> 
> *Bakery *
> *"Quesito" Cheese Puff Pastry* $2.99 *Assorted Pastries* $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beverages *
> *Soft Drinks* - Coke, diet Coke, Coke Zero Sugar, Sprite, Root Beer, Orange, Powerade, Lemonade, Iced Tea $3.29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottled Water* $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coffee* - regular or decaf $2.79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hot Tea or Hot Cocoa* $2.79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange Juice* $4.29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apple Juice* $2.69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Milk* - Lowfat, Chocolate, or Whole $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Milk, Chocolate* $2.69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coffees *
> *French Roast Cold Brew* - dark-roasted coffee with a smooth, rich-bodied taste; caramel, hazelnut or vanilla shots available for $0.50; $3.79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shakin' Jamaican Cold Brew* - hints of caramel and vanilla served on ice; caramel, hazelnut or vanilla shots available for $0.50; $3.79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cappuccino* $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latte* $3.99


And if you are going to the Gurgling Suitcase for your breakfast, you have a problem.  

If you are in a one bedroom or larger, you'll have a full kitchen to stock up on all those breakfast foods.  Even a studio will have a toaster to pop in a few waffles (but your refrigerator won't have a freezer).


----------



## Deb & Bill

Bbguy5 said:


> No.  Olivia's is the restaurant onsite.  The quick service Gurgling suitcase opens at 11am and located at the HH by the pool.  The turtle shack at turtle pond pool opens at 11am as well.  I would suggest eating breakfast in room or going to olivia's.
> 
> If you're near HH, the gift shop will sell some items, but definitely not waffles.


The store might even have frozen waffles in the cooler.  Olivia's is really good for breakfast, too.


----------



## Bbguy5

BEASLYBOO said:


> Sorry, but yes, the quick service, is Good’s Food to Go, which is next to the bar called the Guirgling Suitcase. Good’s Food to Go offers breakfast (coffee, French Toast, eggs, breakfast bowls, oatmeal etc), lunch, dinner (hot dogs, hamburgers, sandwiches & salads) and  ice-cream etc. Hours of operation 7am-10pm.




How did I forget about g2g?  I blame it on lack of sleep. Updated post


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Bbguy5 said:


> How did I forget about g2g?  I blame it on lack of sleep. Updated post


I don't know, but you remembered when the Guirgling Suitcase opened, uhm?  Selective memory? LOL 
Personnaly, no vacation is complete without a Turtle Krawl!


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

Sorry if this question has been in answered in one of the previous 155 pages, but is there a list of what OKW buildings have been refurbished and which have not? We have a trip planned for first weekend of February and would love to stay in a refurbished room. Location within the resort is not really a huge concern. We aren't going to swim and we enjoy walking the grounds, so it's not necessary that we be close to the HH. TIA!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tar_Heels_Love_WDW said:


> Sorry if this question has been in answered in one of the previous 155 pages, but is there a list of what OKW buildings have been refurbished and which have not? We have a trip planned for first weekend of February and would love to stay in a refurbished room. Location within the resort is not really a huge concern. We aren't going to swim and we enjoy walking the grounds, so it's not necessary that we be close to the HH. TIA!


You'd be safe requesting Turtle Pond or South Point so far.  But that could change in five months.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> You'd be safe requesting Turtle Pond or South Point so far.  But that could change in five months.



When we went just a couple months ago, there were 2 buildings in Southpoint that weren't done yet.  I know building 51 was one of them, because that's the one we got.  It REALLY needed it-it was the first time at OKW that we requested a room change due to maintenance issues.  I don't know if building 51 was done right after we left.


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> Olivia's is really good for breakfast, too.



We LOVE Olivia's!!! Mmmm.


----------



## Chrisvee

southerngirl528 said:


> We LOVE Olivia's!!! Mmmm.


Love it so much that when we stay at SSR we walked there for breakfast!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Simba's Mom said:


> When we went just a couple months ago, there were 2 buildings in Southpoint that weren't done yet.  I know building 51 was one of them, because that's the one we got.  It REALLY needed it-it was the first time at OKW that we requested a room change due to maintenance issues.  I don't know if building 51 was done right after we left.



Stop it!  Nobody here has ever had a bad room there.  Just kidding - I have had a few bad rooms.  Still my favorite resort.  Still a fan of the Disney Vacation Club (it used to be one and only) but some of those rooms had real problems.  For the $$$ we spend on dues, should have been taken care of a long time ago.  Some wear and tear is normal but unclean and broken is not.


----------



## southerngirl528

Chrisvee said:


> Love it so much that when we stay at SSR we walked there for breakfast!



Breakfast at Olivia's? YUM! If you walked over you could order extra as you would be walking it off between SSR and OKW!!!   We really love their buttermilk fried chicken dinner too.


----------



## RachelTori

I love OKW and SSR (we’ve owned there 13 years), but I have never figured out how to walk between the 2!!  Where are the paths at each resort please??!! TIA


----------



## Emmafleur

Hi all, just back from 2 weeks at OKW (cash through Disney). I wanted to thank everyone that helped with questions before we went away. It was so useful to have some prior knowledge before going away. So, before we went I requested a room with a high floor and a second door into the bathroom. Neither of my requests were granted - we were in building 18 on the first floor. I asked if they had anything else as I’d also asked for somewhere near Turtle Pond Road. The only thing they had was in building 45. After a bit of pondering we decided to stay with building 18 (Millers Road) and I’m so glad we did! The room wasn’t a refurbished one but it was so lovely. We could look across the golf course and see Hospitality House. We used to get on the bus at Millers Road going out and get off at Peninsular Road coming home and just walk round the corner to our villa - much quicker than taking the bus all round the resort. We also had a lovely quiet pool about a minutes walk away which was great. A lovely area to stay in and one I’d never considered. I just wish I could afford to become a Vacation Club member. OKW would definitely be my home resort!! Loved every moment of being there  x


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Emmafleur said:


> Hi all, just back from 2 weeks at OKW (cash through Disney). I wanted to thank everyone that helped with questions before we went away.


 2 weeks, you lucky devil! Thank you for sharing, that’s exactly why we love it!


----------



## Simba's Mom

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Still a fan of the Disney Vacation Club (it used to be one and only)



Does anyone else remember the famous Richyams who insisted that OKW was the only true DVC resort?  Somehow I was reminded of that.  He was DH's hero, because after one stay at OKW, DH insisted on selling our points at another resort and own at OKW


----------



## BillPA

I remember all of his great posts, RIP Richyams


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Simba's Mom said:


> Does anyone else remember the famous Richyams who insisted that OKW was the only true DVC resort?  Somehow I was reminded of that.  He was DH's hero, because after one stay at OKW, DH insisted on selling our points at another resort and own at OKW



He was right!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Yeah, he used to say at BWV you could sit on the balcony in a chair and reach into the refrigerator for a cold one.


----------



## SnazzyCMB

Hoping to book a 3BR Grand Villa here in June 2019 for a large family trip-11 total (7 adults, 4 kids under 6)...any tips or advice on location requests, amenities, etc? Will be my first time at OKW


----------



## Deb & Bill

SnazzyCMB said:


> Hoping to book a 3BR Grand Villa here in June 2019 for a large family trip-11 total (7 adults, 4 kids under 6)...any tips or advice on location requests, amenities, etc? Will be my first time at OKW


Book it now or you might be too late.  I booked a GV in early June a few years ago and got all but one night at 11 months out.  I had to hope to get the last night at seven months out because I didn't have enough OKW points.


----------



## BillPA

Deb & Bill said:


> Yeah, he used to say at BWV you could sit on the balcony in a chair and reach into the refrigerator for a cold one.



I often think of the GREAT quote. Richyams sure did LOVE his OKW home.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Yeah, he used to say at BWV you could sit on the balcony in a chair and reach into the refrigerator for a cold one.



Not OKW specific but over on the MNSSHP thread - they are organizing for DVC members to take random people in with them for the DVC early entry perk.  I don't think that is cool.  A fast way to have perks taken away.


----------



## southerngirl528

Emmafleur said:


> Hi all, just back from 2 weeks at OKW (cash through Disney). I wanted to thank everyone that helped with questions before we went away. It was so useful to have some prior knowledge before going away. So, before we went I requested a room with a high floor and a second door into the bathroom. Neither of my requests were granted - we were in building 18 on the first floor. I asked if they had anything else as I’d also asked for somewhere near Turtle Pond Road. The only thing they had was in building 45. After a bit of pondering we decided to stay with building 18 (Millers Road) and I’m so glad we did! The room wasn’t a refurbished one but it was so lovely. We could look across the golf course and see Hospitality House. We used to get on the bus at Millers Road going out and get off at Peninsular Road coming home and just walk round the corner to our villa - much quicker than taking the bus all round the resort. We also had a lovely quiet pool about a minutes walk away which was great. A lovely area to stay in and one I’d never considered. I just wish I could afford to become a Vacation Club member. OKW would definitely be my home resort!! Loved every moment of being there  x





BEASLYBOO said:


> 2 weeks, you lucky devil! Thank you for sharing, that’s exactly why we love it!



I agree with Beaslyboo! You ARE lucky! And yes, thanks so much for an informative post about your OKW experience! I joined in '93 and after staying at almost every DVC resort, I still love OKW the best!


----------



## famgel

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not OKW specific but over on the MNSSHP thread - they are organizing for DVC members to take random people in with them for the DVC early entry perk.  I don't think that is cool.  A fast way to have perks taken away.


Again another loop holes that adds volume to the parks! I don't know how they could stop unless they restrict only to DVC members and family, obviously that info would have to be on ticket or magic band.


----------



## SnazzyCMB

Deb & Bill said:


> Book it now or you might be too late.  I booked a GV in early June a few years ago and got all but one night at 11 months out.  I had to hope to get the last night at seven months out because I didn't have enough OKW points.


thanks for the tip-I'm trying to transfer points in to get me there via this board so that I can book as soon as possible-didn't realize it was such a hot commodity!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

famgel said:


> Again another loop holes that adds volume to the parks! I don't know how they could stop unless they restrict only to DVC members and family, obviously that info would have to be on ticket or magic band.



I am okay with guests staying on the same reservation.  But random people who sign up facilitated by the DIS just seems wrong especially because it is up to 7 people per member.


----------



## Chrisvee

southerngirl528 said:


> Breakfast at Olivia's? YUM! If you walked over you could order extra as you would be walking it off between SSR and OKW!!!   We really love their buttermilk fried chicken dinner too.


Trust me I pig out on waffles!


----------



## Alaina Seddon

Hi Everyone! We are staying at OKW for the first time at the end of January/beginning of February. We are so excited to check it out. We are staying in a 2 bedroom and hoping for a remodeled room. I can't see to find anywhere when the renovations will be complete. Any tips on getting an updated room? TIA. Sorry if this is repeated, I can't scroll though 157 pages! °o°


----------



## Deb & Bill

Alaina Seddon said:


> Hi Everyone! We are staying at OKW for the first time at the end of January/beginning of February. We are so excited to check it out. We are staying in a 2 bedroom and hoping for a remodeled room. I can't see to find anywhere when the renovations will be complete. Any tips on getting an updated room? TIA. Sorry if this is repeated, I can't scroll though 157 pages! °o°


Just request South Point or Turtle Pond.  Both of those areas should be completed in the near future.  If you had scrolled just a few pages back from this page, you would have found your answer.


----------



## Alaina Seddon

Deb & Bill said:


> Just request South Point or Turtle Pond.  Both of those areas should be completed in the near future.  If you had scrolled just a few pages back from this page, you would have found your answer.



Great, thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## famgel

Alaina Seddon said:


> Great, thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it!


Just read in a okw fb page they started work on #27, 28 & 29 so they seem to moving along nicely!


----------



## Alaina Seddon

famgel said:


> Just read in a okw fb page they started work on #27, 28 & 29 so they seem to moving along nicely!



Oh nice! Thanks for the info! 154 days!


----------



## Rachel GB

163 days here! Following the refurb news, thanks for the updates!


----------



## Deb & Bill

famgel said:


> Just read in a okw fb page they started work on #27, 28 & 29 so they seem to moving along nicely!


Then we can all find out if they add the door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  If the bathroom is a complete gut, adding the door shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Deb & Bill said:


> Then we can all find out if they add the door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  If the bathroom is a complete gut, adding the door shouldn't be that difficult.



Fingers crossed! The dual bathroom entrance is always my number one request at OKW, and I sweat it out until we get our room number. Fingers crossed we’ve always gotten it, but it’s not like a request is guaranteed and that dual bathroom entrance is part of what makes the one bedroom villa so great with our napping little ones and the occasional grandparent or two that join us and sleep on the pull out.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Just thinking about this:

Did the washing machines change? Pods okay? Do we need HE?

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Just thinking about this:
> 
> Did the washing machines change? Pods okay? Do we need HE?
> 
> Thanks!


The ones in the laundry rooms are HE.  The ones in the villas weren't the last time I looked.  But you can use pods.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> The ones in the laundry rooms are HE.  The ones in the villas weren't the last time I looked.  But you can use pods.



Thank you.  I did a quick laundry study after posting.  Learned HE is always okay but regular is not in an HE system.   So HE it is!


----------



## BillPA

Reg in an HE machine will cause a major bubble over load, found out the hard way.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

BillPA said:


> Reg in an HE machine will cause a major bubble over load, found out the hard way.



Yes, that is exactly what i read.   That would be bad.


----------



## carlbarry

I've read that the bubbles cause less water to flow through the pump.  Therefore, the pump can overheat (without the water to cool it) and be damaged or burn out.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

carlbarry said:


> I've read that the bubbles cause less water to flow through the pump.  Therefore, the pump can overheat (without the water to cool it) and be damaged or burn out.



I read the regular suds can't be washed away along with dirt residue and it can cause the infamous HE odor and ruin the gaskets.


----------



## Nancyg56

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thank you.  I did a quick laundry study after posting.  Learned HE is always okay but regular is not in an HE system.   So HE it is!



May I offer a suggestion? I use Norwex laundry powder in my HE and it works like a dream. You can use a small plastic container and that amount will last a very long time. It is also an all purpose cleaner that is safe and non toxic, so if you want to mix it with water you can wipe up spills and spots that would otherwise be difficult.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Nancyg56 said:


> May I offer a suggestion? I use Norwex laundry powder in my HE and it works like a dream. You can use a small plastic container and that amount will last a very long time. It is also an all purpose cleaner that is safe and non toxic, so if you want to mix it with water you can wipe up spills and spots that would otherwise be difficult.



I looked at the reviews.  Not comfortable that is is right for HE.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I looked at the reviews.  Not comfortable that is is right for HE.


I looked on Amazon and they make a HE detergent.  So that tells me, you don't use the regular in HE washers.  Just use their HE version.


----------



## Nancyg56

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I looked at the reviews.  Not comfortable that is is right for HE.


I use the one for HE. I have a front load machine and it is safe for mine. I used to use pods, however the plastic did not always disolve, so I worried what it was doing inside the machine.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Nancyg56 said:


> I use the one for HE. I have a front load machine and it is safe for mine. I used to use pods, however the plastic did not always disolve, so I worried what it was doing inside the machine.



Haven't found pod remnants, yet.  Also haven't tried any detergent that comes close to good ole Tide.  I will admit to having issues with some of their scents.   I like bleach with my whites.  Definitely not up for a detergent that is sold by 'reps'.  Scaling back from the Mrs. Meyers stuff, too.  Just doesn't clean as well as the bleach, ammonia (don't mix!), 409, Ajax and Dawn of my youth.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Haven't found pod remnants, yet.  Also haven't tried any detergent that comes close to good ole Tide.  I will admit to having issues with some of their scents.   I like bleach with my whites.  Definitely not up for a detergent that is sold by 'reps'.  Scaling back from the Mrs. Meyers stuff, too.  Just doesn't clean as well as the bleach, ammonia (don't mix!), 409, Ajax and Dawn of my youth.


I'm a Tide with Bleach Alternative fan myself.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> I'm a Tide with Bleach Alternative fan myself.



YUP!  And I add bleach to my whites - color me crazy.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Back to fun OKW stuff.  I believe we are in the single digits. Hoping the increase in OKW on social media doesn't mess with my room requests.  So many newcomers (not members) wanting a 'refurbished room ' above else.  I want my favorite location (which happens to be in the exalted refurbished area) after 25 years of being a member.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

carlbarry said:


> I've read that the bubbles cause less water to flow through the pump.  Therefore, the pump can overheat (without the water to cool it) and be damaged or burn out.



Yes!  It is not okay.  Wonder if that is a problem for Disney?  Guests determined to use their regular detergent instead of HE.


----------



## Nancyg56

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Haven't found pod remnants, yet.  Also haven't tried any detergent that comes close to good ole Tide.  I will admit to having issues with some of their scents.   I like bleach with my whites.  Definitely not up for a detergent that is sold by 'reps'.  Scaling back from the Mrs. Meyers stuff, too.  Just doesn't clean as well as the bleach, ammonia (don't mix!), 409, Ajax and Dawn of my youth.



I always used Tide, however this one beats it for getting my clothes clean. Add that to the tiny bit I need to use, and I am happy! I never do laundry on vacation, however my DSIL does, so knowing that a small container will last the week is making him happy! 



ILoveMyDVC said:


> YUP!  And I add bleach to my whites - color me crazy.



I cannot! I have well water, and the bleach makes my whiles turn "rusty"

Anyway, I would never use something that would ruin an appliance that did not belong to me, so the conversation was very productive. I am glad that it came up in advance of our OKW stay.


----------



## ajksmom

Just back from 11 nights at OKW so I thought I’d do a recap of the resort here in case it helps anyone.
We arrived at MCO @ 8:35am so I had no hope of our room being ready. On our way by means of ME by 9:08 and at 9:28 received the text saying our room was ready! Our request was Turtle Pond area and we were assigned building 42. 2BR unit 4223.
We requested this area as we had stayed here in the past. We like access to the Turtle Shack. Our room was refurbished and although my husband and I really noticed the lack of a true Key West theme(and missed it) the younger people in our party just LOVED it!
This location was perfect for us. Slight (<3 min.) walk to the bus, but even shorter walk to the quiet pool or to refill our mugs. Slight traffic noise from our porch and the pool area. Not as annoying as the helicopters that fly over the resort nonstop.
Ventured up to the main pool several times. Pool activities there were well run and lots of fun. Community Hall staff wonderful as always.
Ate at Olivias for dinner. Delicious of course. Had CS food at both locations and the menu was good enough for the 8 of us. For those who use the mugs during our stay they removed the Pomegranate Lemonade from the machines. Not sure if it’s permanent. 

Had drinks at both the Turtle Shack and Gurgling Suitcase.

Definitely drink at/from the GS much more alcohol in those drinks!!


----------



## carlbarry

Thanks for the report!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ajksmom said:


> Just back from 11 nights at OKW so I thought I’d do a recap of the resort here in case it helps anyone.
> We arrived at MCO @ 8:35am so I had no hope of our room being ready. On our way by means of ME by 9:08 and at 9:28 received the text saying our room was ready! Our request was Turtle Pond area and we were assigned building 42. 2BR unit 4223.
> We requested this area as we had stayed here in the past. We like access to the Turtle Shack. Our room was refurbished and although my husband and I really noticed the lack of a true Key West theme(and missed it) the younger people in our party just LOVED it!
> This location was perfect for us. Slight (<3 min.) walk to the bus, but even shorter walk to the quiet pool or to refill our mugs. Slight traffic noise from our porch and the pool area. Not as annoying as the helicopters that fly over the resort nonstop.
> Ventured up to the main pool several times. Pool activities there were well run and lots of fun. Community Hall staff wonderful as always.
> Ate at Olivias for dinner. Delicious of course. Had CS food at both locations and the menu was good enough for the 8 of us. For those who use the mugs during our stay they removed the Pomegranate Lemonade from the machines. Not sure if it’s permanent.
> 
> Had drinks at both the Turtle Shack and Gurgling Suitcase.
> 
> Definitely drink at/from the GS much more alcohol in those drinks!!



Was there a non soda choice?


----------



## ajksmom

At the Turtle Shack there was lemonade as a replacement and they still had blue Powerade. 

At Goods in addition to the above they had the separate things of sweetened and unsweetened tea.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Back to fun OKW stuff.  I believe we are in the single digits. Hoping the increase in OKW on social media doesn't mess with my room requests.  So many newcomers (not members) wanting a 'refurbished room ' above else.  I want my favorite location (which happens to be in the exalted refurbished area) after 25 years of being a member.


I hope I can still get an unrefurbished studio in December.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> I hope I can still get an unrefurbished studio in December.


I know you do.  Wish I could sneak into your room before you check-in and put all the original stuff back - but I don't want to be locked up as a STALKER for Christmas.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ajksmom said:


> At the Turtle Shack there was lemonade as a replacement and they still had blue Powerade.
> 
> At Goods in addition to the above they had the separate things of sweetened and unsweetened tea.



Thank you!


----------



## rg35

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not OKW specific but over on the MNSSHP thread - they are organizing for DVC members to take random people in with them for the DVC early entry perk.  I don't think that is cool.  A fast way to have perks taken away.



Is that thread being monitored or moderated because it's a discussion of circumventing Disney rules?


----------



## Simba's Mom

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not OKW specific but over on the MNSSHP thread - they are organizing for DVC members to take random people in with them for the DVC early entry perk.  I don't think that is cool.  A fast way to have perks taken away.



As a person who'll be in the MK that afternoon (not staying for MNSSHP) I don't like hearing this.  It will increase crowds even more that afternoon.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

rg35 said:


> Is that thread being monitored or moderated because it's a discussion of circumventing Disney rules?



I haven't seen additional postings.  I'd have to guess that it is being handled offline now.


----------



## famgel

The MNSSHP Thread Allowing NON DVC members to hook up with DVC members for Early Entry Perk, is stil there just like the Throwaway rooms at Ft. Wilderness thread for years! I find this new loop hole just as upsetting as the throwaway room crap! Disboards attitude is that as long as they don't post the word "cancel" in the post its fine! I tried fighting to have that thread removed but got nowhere! Except they did ban me from posting on that thread! So I'll assume that'll happen here also! They also feel that if Disney allows its, oh well! So these r the only 2 loopholes I know of but I'm sure there r more! As long as Disboards continues to allow these threads your parks get more congested and forget about getting a campsite! So ty Disboards I'm finally signing off! I love my WDW chat (liners) from Touring Plans, who do not promote loop holes and taking advantage of all the rest of us that DO FOLLOW THE RULES!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

famgel said:


> The MNSSHP Thread Allowing NON DVC members to hook up with DVC members for Early Entry Perk, is stil there just like the Throwaway rooms at Ft. Wilderness thread for years! I find this new loop hole just as upsetting as the throwaway room crap! Disboards attitude is that as long as they don't post the word "cancel" in the post its fine! I tried fighting to have that thread removed but got nowhere! Except they did ban me from posting on that thread! So I'll assume that'll happen here also! They also feel that if Disney allows its, oh well! So these r the only 2 loopholes I know of but I'm sure there r more! As long as Disboards continues to allow these threads your parks get more congested and forget about getting a campsite! So ty Disboards I'm finally signing off! I love my WDW chat (liners) from Touring Plans, who do not promote loop holes and taking advantage of all the rest of us that DO FOLLOW THE RULES!



I agree it is wrong.  I didn't realize a new thread had been created!


----------



## larissawbb

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I haven't seen additional postings.  I'd have to guess that it is being handled offline now.


It’s not. The thread is back up. I saw on another forum that thread on disboards was reported to member services.


----------



## OKW Lover

larissawbb said:


> The thread is back up.


What thread?


----------



## larissawbb

The thread matching up DVC members to non members to get into MNSSHP party at 2 pm.


----------



## larissawbb

OKW Lover said:


> What thread?


It is in the theme park forum.


----------



## Mustang sally

Have a question about the chair bed...we will be staying there with 5 adults. 1 of the guys snores,was wondering if the mattress can be taken off and put on the floor in the bedroom..thanks for any info.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Mustang sally said:


> Have a question about the chair bed...we will be staying there with 5 adults. 1 of the guys snores,was wondering if the mattress can be taken off and put on the floor in the bedroom..thanks for any info.


No, it’s like the sofa bed, it’s connected   to the frame. Maybe bring with you or purchase while there a single blow up mattress!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

ajksmom said:


> Our request was Turtle Pond area and we were assigned building 42. 2BR unit 4223.
> We requested this area as we had stayed here in the past.


 What an awesome trip, mirrors our typical OKW stays, and we’ve had that very same villa. Luckily, I’ve gotten my building 42, Turtle Pond request every time!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Mustang sally said:


> Have a question about the chair bed...we will be staying there with 5 adults. 1 of the guys snores,was wondering if the mattress can be taken off and put on the floor in the bedroom..thanks for any info.



The chair is also too big to move into the bedroom. We’ve tried. Ha. Worked better for us just to put the would be chair person on an air mattress in the bedroom.


----------



## BillPA

Get an air mattress and put the snorer in the laundry room and close the door.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BillPA said:


> Get an air mattress and put the snorer in the laundry room and close the door.


Or bring ear plugs for everyone else.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

BillPA said:


> Get an air mattress and put the snorer in the laundry room and close the door.



I vote pool lounge!


----------



## sticker231

DizneyLizzy said:


> The chair is also too big to move into the bedroom. We’ve tried. Ha. Worked better for us just to put the would be chair person on an air mattress in the bedroom.



I heard, If you put it on its side, it will fit through the doorway. Heard from someone who has tried it before.   Good luck


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

sticker231 said:


> I heard, If you put it on its side, it will fit through the doorway. Heard from someone who has tried it before.   Good luck



Snorer in laundry room!  Hall closet? Out on deck with netting?  IN THE CAR*!  A different room? 
* assumes this is an adult and the car is properly cool.  

I can sleep through anything except snoring.  Makes me insane.  Could you tell?


----------



## Mustang sally

Thanks for all of the suggestions! Lol I think I had thought of most of them except for the pool lounge area  glad to hear the chair has been known to slide thru the door on its side. Will take ear plugs for back up! Heading down in 2 weeks,5 adults and a 2 year old!


----------



## Deb & Bill

sticker231 said:


> I heard, If you put it on its side, it will fit through the doorway. Heard from someone who has tried it before.   Good luck


Please don't move the sleeper chair to the bedroom. It is really heavy and bulky.  That's how the villas get damaged. DVC has asked members not to move the furniture around.


----------



## BillPA

Deb & Bill said:


> DVC has asked members not to move the furniture around.



That goes for renters as well, please don't move the furniture.


----------



## Mustang sally

Thanks for the info on moving furniture,will look into an air mattress!


----------



## Sparkly

Does anyone have the activity sheet for September? Hoping to maybe do the legend of the conch flats thing but need to check if it doesn't conflict with our park plans! 

edit: Think we can make it to the tour before our fast pass at 12:30! Yay! I presume the tour doesn't last longer then about half an hour?


----------



## kristenrice

Deb & Bill said:


> I couldn't get the WDW site to open but here is Allears.net listing of the breakfast food at Goods to Go.
> 
> And if you are going to the Gurgling Suitcase for your breakfast, you have a problem.
> 
> If you are in a one bedroom or larger, you'll have a full kitchen to stock up on all those breakfast foods.  Even a studio will have a toaster to pop in a few waffles (*but your refrigerator won't have a freezer*).



NOO!!!  Say it isn't so!?  I just worked up our grocery order and I planned on Eggo's and breakfast sausages for 2 of our breakfasts.  We have never stayed in a studio at OKW and the other studios we've stayed in (AKV and BLT) had a small freezer section in the refrigerator.

Can anyone confirm 100% for certain that there is NO FREEZER section in the studio refrigerators??


----------



## BillPA

I believe ALL Disney units, hotel and studios, have removed the frig with the small freeze section. There was a reported fire caused by them. We haven't been in a studio in years so I don't know first hand, just what has been reported on this site.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kristenrice said:


> NOO!!!  Say it isn't so!?  I just worked up our grocery order and I planned on Eggo's and breakfast sausages for 2 of our breakfasts.  We have never stayed in a studio at OKW and the other studios we've stayed in (AKV and BLT) had a small freezer section in the refrigerator.
> 
> Can anyone confirm 100% for certain that there is NO FREEZER section in the studio refrigerators??



It's something I hate and I don't know who made the *stupid* decision (probably based on feedback from guests who complained they couldn't fit their gallon milk jug in the little fridge).  But, the fridges all over the place are getting replaced by ones without freezers.  If they get refurbed they are definitely gone and if one goes bad the replacement does not have the freezer so it can't be counted on.  Best I can recommend is to start the new complaints about not having fridges with freezers and maybe in the next round they'll be back.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The studio we stayed in last time at OKW did not have a freezer section.


----------



## kristenrice

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's something I hate and I don't know who made the *stupid* decision (probably based on feedback from guests who complained they couldn't fit their gallon milk jug in the little fridge).  But, the fridges all over the place are getting replaced by ones without freezers.  If they get refurbed they are definitely gone and if one goes bad the replacement does not have the freezer so it can't be counted on.  Best I can recommend is to start the new complaints about not having fridges with freezers and maybe in the next round they'll be back.





Deb & Bill said:


> The studio we stayed in last time at OKW did not have a freezer section.



Well, it is definitely NOT what I wanted to hear, but I'm glad I found out now instead of next month when we arrive.

We are doing a split-stay (3 nights OKW, 4 nights AKV-Kidani) and I am doing 2 grocery orders.  My plan was to order just a 10-pack of Eggo's and a package of sausage for 2 breakfasts at OKW, along with another breakfast of oatmeal/cereal and Pop-Tarts.  I guess I can just skip that and add the frozen items on to the grocery order for our stay at Kidani and we can have our waffles and sausage on the second part of our trip.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Other odd things -
We received full cleaning on day 3. Didn't see that coming.  

No trash emptied on days 2 or 4 (did they go back to the old schedule?)

We did not log any calls for anything except the open balcony door, burned out bulb and broken front door.  

I am actually liking the new vanity next to the master tub.  Love the lighted mirror (flattering to all!) and the functionality of the bigger sink with shelves Sorry, Deb.  BTW, "mushroom" is everywhere!  .


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Prefacing with this experience from today - at Big River Grill, ordered a sangria margarita.  We had excellent ones at EPCOT @mexico.  The drink was horrid.  Really, icky bad but I told the server it was, 'fine'.  (there's an OKW part, I promise)  My DD told me I should tell them them the truth.  I brought it up to the bartender and told him it was a bad drink.  He looked at me like I was the anti_Santa Claus.  I didn't start drinking until my late 30s so my first reaction was, "I don't know better; everyone else must like it'.  Shouldn't have said anything.  Well, the server came over and told me, "everyone on staff hates that drink"!  "The bartenders used to make it themselves with muddled fruit and wine and now it is a prepackaged syrup and nobody likes it".  Glad I spoke up and ordered a different and better drink.  For $11.00, it should be drinkable.  

Any hoot - this is my OKW issue of the week that may or may not bother anyone or everyone else.  The shower head drains often, endlessly and unpredictably after it is shut off.  One day, I had toweled off and put on complete make-up before it started draining (thankfully, I was alone in the room); other days, I can't towel off in the shower because it just won't stop or I have been doused just when I thought it was safe.  

Also, not to be a nudge BUT... the shower head to door placement is about 6" off putting one in the narrowest part of the triangle.  I imagine a larger sized guest would struggle.  

Lastly, what up with the TP?  Shouldn't that be stocked?  And, why is it such poor quality?  Not sure I could buy something as bad if I tried.  

Ohh - on a roll - anytime they want to fix up the balconies, count me in - rusted, peeling, algae ridden.  Come on, DVC!  Get with the program.  

Lastly, a great big shout out to the CMs for the gift bag and personally signed picture for my DD and DSIL soldiers.  They love it and are framing it for their first home.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

kristenrice said:


> Well, it is definitely NOT what I wanted to hear, but I'm glad I found out now instead of next month when we arrive.
> 
> We are doing a split-stay (3 nights OKW, 4 nights AKV-Kidani) and I am doing 2 grocery orders.  My plan was to order just a 10-pack of Eggo's and a package of sausage for 2 breakfasts at OKW, along with another breakfast of oatmeal/cereal and Pop-Tarts.  I guess I can just skip that and add the frozen items on to the grocery order for our stay at Kidani and we can have our waffles and sausage on the second part of our trip.


What about bringing a soft-sided, collapsible cooler in your suitcase - fill with ice and you waffles/sausage should be fine assuming your ice is refilled daily.


----------



## kristenrice

disneyfan2kids said:


> What about bringing a soft-sided, collapsible cooler in your suitcase - fill with ice and you waffles/sausage should be fine assuming your ice is refilled daily.


It's not that big of a deal for this trip.  We are traveling with only carry-ons and we are arriving after midnight so "breakfast" on day 1 will actually be brunch. For day 2 and 3, we can do peanut butter and bagels and oatmeal or cereal. I can save our waffle and sausage order for our stay at Kidani.


----------



## Pluto80

Does anyone have the email address for OKW management that gets left on the letter when you check in? We just had our first home stay there and I wanted to say thank you  Totally forgot to pick the letter up.


----------



## momtwoboys

anyone have a favorite HH area bld they like when staying in a Studio? pics of your view would be a bonus!


----------



## Deb & Bill

momtwoboys said:


> anyone have a favorite HH area bld they like when staying in a Studio? pics of your view would be a bonus!


We've never stayed in the HH area, but if we did, I'd choose one of the four buildings across the bridge from the HH, 23-26. 11-14 are right next to the bus stop and parking lot for the HH.  When the parking lot gets full, guests sometime park in the parking spaces for 11-14.  23-26 is a little more sheltered, but still very close to the Peninsular Road bus stop.


----------



## momtwoboys

Deb & Bill said:


> We've never stayed in the HH area, but if we did, I'd choose one of the four buildings across the bridge from the HH, 23-26. 11-14 are right next to the bus stop and parking lot for the HH.  When the parking lot gets full, guests sometime park in the parking spaces for 11-14.  23-26 is a little more sheltered, but still very close to the Peninsular Road bus stop.


thanks for sharing! We wont have a car so the parking spot thing isnt an issue, just would want to be close to the bus stop/main pool/food area and laundry.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I read on an OKW fb page today that 23, 24, 25 and 26 will be the next to be worked on. This will commence on 2nd October.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Full cleaning the day before our scheduled checked out.  Good use of our dues.


----------



## Shadeaux

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Full cleaning the day before our scheduled checked out.  Good use of our dues.


Depending on how long your stay is, sometimes full cleaning is the day before check out. It's been like that since we bought in '94. We usually request full cleaning on a different day if it falls on the day before we leave.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Shadeaux said:


> Depending on how long your stay is, sometimes full cleaning is the day before check out. It's been like that since we bought in '94. We usually request full cleaning on a different day if it falls on the day before we leave.


Yes, that's what happens.  You stay for twelve nights and you get a full cleaning on day 4 and day 12, with your towels and amenities replaced on day 8.


----------



## southerngirl528

BillPA said:


> Get an air mattress and put the snorer in the laundry room and close the door.


----------



## skseif514

I'll be staying at my new "home" in just a few weeks! So excited!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, that's what happens.  You stay for twelve nights and you get a full cleaning on day 4 and day 12, with your towels and amenities replaced on day 8.



But not a smart or efficient process.  I guess I used to request a change.  I had a full cleaning on day 3 and my second to last day.  Foolish.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> But not a smart or efficient process.  I guess I used to request a change.  I had a full cleaning on day 3 and my second to last day.  Foolish.


After eight nights with no full cleaning, I'll take it on Day 12.  And I would have gotten my towels replaced and amenities replaced on day 8.  It's every four days.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Just stayed here for 5 nights in a renovated 2 bedroom.  Amazing.  Makes me want to sell my AKV contracts for a nice big OKW one, but I would want to buy an extended contract and those are on the rare side .


----------



## Rachel GB

We are very excited for our February 2019 OKW stay in a 2BR! We are not DVC and aren't renting points; we reserved directly through Disney.  We are hoping to get a refurbished room. I've been combing this awesome thread for information for our upcoming trip!
I'm trying to minimize walking a bit as I plan our trip, as we are going with my in-laws.  They are mobile, but a little less walking would be helpful for them.
*Room Requests:* I'm eyeing Buildings 45-46 (refurbished, quieter, beautiful water view, close to a bus stop).  However, some reviews I've read indicate that it can take awhile either walking or via a bus ride to get from that area to HH/ main pool. Our kids will certainly want to use the main pool often, and we are arriving very early on our arrival day, so I assume we will be storing our bags at Bell Services for awhile until our room is ready later in the day (so perhaps easy access to HH would be more useful for that reason, as well).  I also see it's rumored that some of the buildings near HH are starting refurbishment today.
Given these factors and your experience, would you recommend requesting Bldgs 45-46, or requesting near HH?
THANK YOU very much in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Eastcoast02 said:


> Just stayed here for 5 nights in a renovated 2 bedroom.  Amazing.  Makes me want to sell my AKV contracts for a nice big OKW one, but I would want to buy an extended contract and those are on the rare side .



You can always extend any OKW contract for $25 dollars per point.


----------



## Pluto80

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> You can always extend any OKW contract for $25 dollars per point.


Really? How do you do that?


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Pluto80 said:


> Really? How do you do that?


If you have an non extended contract you can contact your sales rep and extend your contract.  I'm 99% sure the current rate is $25 per point.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> If you have an non extended contract you can contact your sales rep and extend your contract.  I'm 99% sure the current rate is $25 per point.


If the contract already had the release signed, you wouldn't be able to extend it.  And, considering, most original owners paid close to $65(more or less, we only paid $50 from DVC), $25 was a lot of money at the time. Even $15 a point, the original cost for about three months, then it was raised to $20 a point for maybe six more month.   I don't remember the exact time frame, but we thought it was way too much considering we paid $50 a point for 40 years and wouldn't even be around in 2042 (I'd be 91 going on 92).


----------



## Deb & Bill

Rachel GB said:


> We are very excited for our February 2019 OKW stay in a 2BR! We are not DVC and aren't renting points; we reserved directly through Disney.  We are hoping to get a refurbished room. I've been combing this awesome thread for information for our upcoming trip!
> I'm trying to minimize walking a bit as I plan our trip, as we are going with my in-laws.  They are mobile, but a little less walking would be helpful for them.
> *Room Requests:* I'm eyeing Buildings 45-46 (refurbished, quieter, beautiful water view, close to a bus stop).  However, some reviews I've read indicate that it can take awhile either walking or via a bus ride to get from that area to HH/ main pool. Our kids will certainly want to use the main pool often, and we are arriving very early on our arrival day, so I assume we will be storing our bags at Bell Services for awhile until our room is ready later in the day (so perhaps easy access to HH would be more useful for that reason, as well).  I also see it's rumored that some of the buildings near HH are starting refurbishment today.
> Given these factors and your experience, would you recommend requesting Bldgs 45-46, or requesting near HH?
> THANK YOU very much in advance for your help!!!


We were in Bldg 45 on the first floor (remember those buildings do not have elevators so your inlaws will need to hike the stairs if you get second or third floor) and found the noise of the squealing brakes of the buses to be annoying. These two buildings are pretty much in demand from members, so you might not have access to them.  The buildings directly adjacent to HH, 11-14 and 23-26, won't be available to you on a cash reservation since they are a specific booking category for DVC stays on points.  45 and 45 aren't right next to the South Point pool, nor right next to the bus stop.  Both are a little walk from those buildings. 

If you walk to the HH from these buildings, you cross the road twice, once right at the stop sign at the corner of Peninsular Road and Old Turtle Pond and then again after you cross the bridge near the HH.


----------



## Rachel GB

Deb & Bill said:


> We were in Bldg 45 on the first floor (remember those buildings do not have elevators so your inlaws will need to hike the stairs if you get second or third floor) and found the noise of the squealing brakes of the buses to be annoying. These two buildings are pretty much in demand from members, so you might not have access to them.  The buildings directly adjacent to HH, 11-14 and 23-26, won't be available to you on a cash reservation since they are a specific booking category for DVC stays on points.  45 and 45 aren't right next to the South Point pool, nor right next to the bus stop.  Both are a little walk from those buildings.
> 
> If you walk to the HH from these buildings, you cross the road twice, once right at the stop sign at the corner of Peninsular Road and Old Turtle Pond and then again after you cross the bridge near the HH.



@Deb & Bill , thank you for your detailed reply! Given it sounds like both of our current ideas may not work, do you have any suggestions of areas/ buildings to request? Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Rachel GB said:


> @Deb & Bill , thank you for your detailed reply! Given it sounds like both of our current ideas may not work, do you have any suggestions of areas/ buildings to request? Thank you!


We like to stay in 15 with a view of the golf course (and there is a large water hazard on the course there with the green on an island in the water), 16, 17 or 18.  All are close to the Millers Road bus stop and pool.  And an easy walk to the HH.


----------



## mlittig

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> If you have an non extended contract you can contact your sales rep and extend your contract.  I'm 99% sure the current rate is $25 per point.



Can you extend your OKW contract if you bought through resale


----------



## jarestel

mlittig said:


> Can you extend your OKW contract if you bought through resale



DVC is no longer offering the extension. I inquired about it earlier this year.


----------



## southerngirl528

Eastcoast02 said:


> Just stayed here for 5 nights in a renovated 2 bedroom. Amazing. Makes me want to sell my AKV contracts for a nice big OKW one, but I would want to buy an extended contract and those are on the rare side .



OKW is awesome, isn't it? Not everyone feels that way, and as a loooongtime OKW member I am just fine with that.


----------



## mlittig

jarestel said:


> DVC is no longer offering the extension. I inquired about it earlier this year.



Thanks, jarestel


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> If you have an non extended contract you can contact your sales rep and extend your contract.  I'm 99% sure the current rate is $25 per point.



No more extensions are being offered.  And I think I saw a report that if someone goes to sell and had not signed the quit claim deed or paid for the extension then they are being required to sign the quit claim deed prior to selling.


----------



## Eastcoast02

southerngirl528 said:


> OKW is awesome, isn't it? Not everyone feels that way, and as a loooongtime OKW member I am just fine with that.



Yes, and we’re only 30!  Seems like the resort has a rep for being for the older set.  I think we stayed in building 55, 3rd floor. Golf course view and you could see the ship in Typhoon Lagoon...fun! There was a dead tree outside our room and the one day they came by and cut it down. They did it in about 10 minutes, it was interesting. Haha. You could see the road from our balcony but it wasn’t loud. 

Quick walk to the Turtle Pond pool. Many times when we started to walk to the main pool we got picked up by a nice CM driving a golf cart. We had a car and being able to park right outside the room was great. I have a really good sense of direction but for how close it is to so much stuff I never got used to how to get there. It’s kind of strange actually. 

Anyways you really feel like you’re on vacation at OKW, more so than many of the other resorts IMO.


----------



## Rachel GB

Deb & Bill said:


> We like to stay in 15 with a view of the golf course (and there is a large water hazard on the course there with the green on an island in the water), 16, 17 or 18.  All are close to the Millers Road bus stop and pool.  And an easy walk to the HH.



@Deb & Bill , that sounds amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Pirate&Princess714

Hello Everyone!  Coffee Pot Question...What kind of coffee pots are in the OKW DVC Studio?  I want to bring my own coffee but its for a drip machine.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Pirate&Princess714 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Coffee Pot Question...What kind of coffee pots are in the OKW DVC Studio?  I want to bring my own coffee but its for a drip machine.


Either Mr Coffee style flat bottom basket filter coffee makers 4-6 cups or 10-12 cups.  If you need the larger and get the smaller, contact Housekeeping.  You need your own filters, too.  You will get one or two packets of Joffrey's coffee each service day.  Each packet makes 4-6 cups.


----------



## Pirate&Princess714

Deb & Bill said:


> Either Mr Coffee style flat bottom basket filter coffee makers 4-6 cups or 10-12 cups.  If you need the larger and get the smaller, contact Housekeeping.  You need your own filters, too.  You will get one or two packets of Joffrey's coffee each service day.  Each packet makes 4-6 cups.


Thanks a bunch!  I'll bring my own filters and coffee.


----------



## famgel

Anyone of access to a copy of Octobers Recreatiom calendar? Friend asking ty!


----------



## Rachael Westcott

Can anyone give me an update on which areas have been refurbished?  We will be staying later this month and I would like to put in a room request for a refurbished room, but not too far from HH.  I've heard that they have been working on refurbishing 27, 28, and 29.  Does anyone know if those are done, or will be by the end of Oct?  My second choice is something in the Turtle Pond area, but it seems like that would be quite a walk to HH and the main pool.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Is the snack bar at Turtle Pond still seasonal? How do we find out if it’s open or closed before we go down? Our dates at OKW are Nov 29- Dec 4, and our family normally requests Turtle Pond area.

Also, are they still only refilling mugs if they are open, or have they by any chance added a refill station?


----------



## georgejr

famgel said:


> Anyone of access to a copy of Octobers Recreatiom calendar? Friend asking ty!


----------



## georgejr

Rachael Westcott said:


> Can anyone give me an update on which areas have been refurbished?  We will be staying later this month and I would like to put in a room request for a refurbished room, but not too far from HH.  I've heard that they have been working on refurbishing 27, 28, and 29.  Does anyone know if those are done, or will be by the end of Oct?  My second choice is something in the Turtle Pond area, but it seems like that would be quite a walk to HH and the main pool.


Yesterday when we walked by it looked like they were carrying in all the small stuff for the rooms, this morning it seemed like they were occupied. 23, 24, 25 & 26 are closed off and being worked on. We’re staying in Turtle Pond and we’re next to the pool in that area. Hopping on a bus and heading to HH has been easy but doesn’t seem any faster than walking. On our last trip we were in building 31 and the walk from there was easy, and those are refurbished.


----------



## Rachael Westcott

georgejr said:


> Yesterday when we walked by it looked like they were carrying in all the small stuff for the rooms, this morning it seemed like they were occupied. 23, 24, 25 & 26 are closed off and being worked on. We’re staying in Turtle Pond and we’re next to the pool in that area. Hopping on a bus and heading to HH has been easy but doesn’t seem any faster than walking. On our last trip we were in building 31 and the walk from there was easy, and those are refurbished.


Thank you, georgejr!


----------



## Gavinkasey

Ty so much!


----------



## Bmlors

georgejr said:


> Yesterday when we walked by it looked like they were carrying in all the small stuff for the rooms, this morning it seemed like they were occupied. 23, 24, 25 & 26 are closed off and being worked on. We’re staying in Turtle Pond and we’re next to the pool in that area. Hopping on a bus and heading to HH has been easy but doesn’t seem any faster than walking. On our last trip we were in building 31 and the walk from there was easy, and those are refurbished.



I want to make sure I’m understanding, then I will update my thread keeping track of the refurbs. You’re saying 27, 28 and 29 are now done and they’re now working on 23-26?


----------



## Bmlors

Rachael Westcott said:


> Can anyone give me an update on which areas have been refurbished?  We will be staying later this month and I would like to put in a room request for a refurbished room, but not too far from HH.  I've heard that they have been working on refurbishing 27, 28, and 29.  Does anyone know if those are done, or will be by the end of Oct?  My second choice is something in the Turtle Pond area, but it seems like that would be quite a walk to HH and the main pool.



Here is a thread where I’m attempting to keep the refurb info current. Links to a list and a map.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-renovations-consolidated-list.3707809/


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Now that 27, 28 and 29 are done, does anyone know if they added a second door to the bathroom?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Ate at Olivia's on Tuesday evening and was a bit disappointed.  It was noisy as usual (large tables, lots of kids and the tin ceiling, plus a server dropped a tray coming from the kitchen, with food and drink on it).  But my Southernmost Buttermilk Chicken wasn't up to par.  It had a couple of pickle slices mixed into the batter (I hate pickles) and it looked like it had been deep fried a few times to keep it hot.  Potatoes were rather gluey, too. Green beans were the best.  It took a while to get our order taken, but not that long to bring it out.  Not bad enough to complain or whine, but just not great enough to be truly satisfied.  We'll try it again on a future trip though.  We've really enjoyed Olivia's every other time.

Oh, and I was surprised to see a buttermilk-type biscuit sitting on top with gravy on it, too.  I've never been a fan of stacked up food, first thing I do is separate it all to make sure I can eat it.  Never had the biscuit on the chicken before.  And I've had the chicken multiple times.  I prefer my biscuits for breakfast with grape jelly.


----------



## Lakegirl

Anybody else have any recent reviews of Olivia's??  We have never been and are looking to go our next trip.


----------



## The Jackal

Lakegirl said:


> Anybody else have any recent reviews of Olivia's??  We have never been and are looking to go our next trip.


We were there in late September everyone enjoyed their meal. 4 out of 5 got the Buttermilk Fried Chicken. We have eaten their several times. All meals were very good.


----------



## Sparkly

Lakegirl said:


> Anybody else have any recent reviews of Olivia's??  We have never been and are looking to go our next trip.



Had a great meal there for dinner, I had the new york strip cooked medium rare and it was perfect. Tender, juicy and very very tasty!  My dessert was the banana fosters bread pudding which was delicious. 

Aaah I miss OKW so much already and we've only been home 2 weeks.


----------



## Lakegirl

I'm looking at switching at the 7 month mark to a 2 bedroom near hospitality house.  Nervous as we have never stayed here.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Lakegirl said:


> I'm looking at switching at the 7 month mark to a 2 bedroom near hospitality house.  Nervous as we have never stayed here.


What exactly is it that’s making you nervous?


----------



## Dawn68PA

We eat at Olivia’s every visit to OKW.  Last time was January and as usual, we loved it.  Service is always good and food is superb


----------



## georgejr

Bmlors said:


> I want to make sure I’m understanding, then I will update my thread keeping track of the refurbs. You’re saying 27, 28 and 29 are now done and they’re now working on 23-26?


Yes, 27,28 & 29 looked occupied and the others are behind walls being worked on. Sorry for taking so long to respond but just returned home.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

StitchandPooh'sMom said:


> Now that 27, 28 and 29 are done, does anyone know if they added a second door to the bathroom?



There is a picture 1 bed villa in "block 29"  - "Here now, block 29 Penninsular Rd... Refurbished 1 bed Villa - just gorgeous " on FB

https://scontent.fzty1-2.fna.fbcdn....=d816b4c9b9d17ed4ed916cf26b95a59d&oe=5C432467

It shows the laundry room with what appears to be one door - just a wall at the other end.  Is this what you mean?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> There is a picture 1 bed villa in "block 29"  - "Here now, block 29 Penninsular Rd... Refurbished 1 bed Villa - just gorgeous " on FB
> 
> https://scontent.fzty1-2.fna.fbcdn....=d816b4c9b9d17ed4ed916cf26b95a59d&oe=5C432467
> 
> It shows the laundry room with what appears to be one door - just a wall at the other end.  Is this what you mean?



Too bad - looks like no change.  It would have been a perfect time to take care of that design issue.  Maybe the ones who decide don't even realize it exists.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

ILoveMyDVC said:


> There is a picture 1 bed villa in "block 29"  - "Here now, block 29 Penninsular Rd... Refurbished 1 bed Villa - just gorgeous " on FB
> 
> https://scontent.fzty1-2.fna.fbcdn....=d816b4c9b9d17ed4ed916cf26b95a59d&oe=5C432467
> 
> It shows the laundry room with what appears to be one door - just a wall at the other end.  Is this what you mean?



Thanks! That's too bad - we will be traveling with teens who will be sleeping in the living room. I know they will probably be up much later than we are and hoped they wouldn't have to come through our room to get to the bathroom, but I'll just be happy to be there!


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> Ate at Olivia's on Tuesday evening and was a bit disappointed. It was noisy as usual (large tables, lots of kids and the tin ceiling, plus a server dropped a tray coming from the kitchen, with food and drink on it). But my Southernmost Buttermilk Chicken wasn't up to par. It had a couple of pickle slices mixed into the batter (I hate pickles) and it looked like it had been deep fried a few times to keep it hot. Potatoes were rather gluey, too. Green beans were the best. It took a while to get our order taken, but not that long to bring it out. Not bad enough to complain or whine, but just not great enough to be truly satisfied. We'll try it again on a future trip though. We've really enjoyed Olivia's every other time.
> 
> Oh, and I was surprised to see a buttermilk-type biscuit sitting on top with gravy on it, too. I've never been a fan of stacked up food, first thing I do is separate it all to make sure I can eat it. Never had the biscuit on the chicken before. And I've had the chicken multiple times. I prefer my biscuits for breakfast with grape jelly.



Wow, sorry to hear that. We live close to WDW and from time to time just pop into Olivia's to eat as it is a Disney fave of ours, as well as my owning at OKW since '93 and eating there over the years many, many times. The buttermilk fried chicken has been a top fave of mine and I was SO happy when they brought it back to the menu (for a few years they only had it on occasion, not daily and not printed on the menu).  But I do agree it is a bit weird that they would put a biscuit on top of the chicken. And a pickle in the batter? Hmmm. 

I hope that you as a longtime OKW member gave some nice feedback to Olivia's.


----------



## Nicnic

Hello,

We are looking into possibly staying here next August. We usually stay at the BC as we love the area and the pool. However we cannot get our full duration.

It would be a 1 bed but I am concerned about the single sleeper chair. My DD will be almost 8 when we go and my DH is not liking the chair and said she cannot sleep on that for 2 weeks. Any oictures of the chair? How big,comfortable is it. We would have my mother DD 15 in the pull out bed.  

Thank x


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Nicnic said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking into possibly staying here next August. We usually stay at the BC as we love the area and the pool. However we cannot get our full duration.
> 
> It would be a 1 bed but I am concerned about the single sleeper chair. My DD will be almost 8 when we go and my DH is not liking the chair and said she cannot sleep on that for 2 weeks. Any oictures of the chair? How big,comfortable is it. We would have my mother DD 15 in the pull out bed.
> 
> Thank x


My 6’3” 22 year old son sleeps in it fine, quite often actually.  It’s quite large and I think your daughter would be fine sleeping in it. I’ll try and find a picture he’d be willing for me to post.


----------



## BillPA

Where would she sleep at BC? The chair at OKW is basically the same as the one at BC. You could get a 2 BR at OKW for about the same points as a 1 BR at BC and have 2 real beds and not need the sofa/chair.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BillPA said:


> Where would she sleep at BC? The chair at OKW is basically the same as the one at BC. You could get a 2 BR at OKW for about the same points as a 1 BR at BC and have 2 real beds and not need the sofa/chair.


There isn't a sleeper chair at BCV, only the murphy bed in the studio (not in the one bedroom).  My son, also 6'3", also sleeps in the twin sized sleeper chair at KV, BLT and OKW and thought it was a bit better than the sleeper sofa.  The sleeper chair is basically the same as the sleeper sofa only twin sized instead of queen sized.

An 8 yr old could sleep curled up on the sofa cushions and be comfortable.

DVC used to buy American Leather sleeper sofas and chairs, but they don't seem to be the same ones you see on the American Leather website.  The cushions have a turn to the edge of the cushion where it fits behind the top edge of the mattress when it is folded up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nicnic said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking into possibly staying here next August. We usually stay at the BC as we love the area and the pool. However we cannot get our full duration.
> 
> It would be a 1 bed but I am concerned about the single sleeper chair. My DD will be almost 8 when we go and my DH is not liking the chair and said she cannot sleep on that for 2 weeks. Any oictures of the chair? How big,comfortable is it. We would have my mother DD 15 in the pull out bed.
> 
> Thank x



I'm also curious what the plan would have been at BC?

Anyway, a couple of adult family members have slept on the OKW sleeper chair - found it as or more comfortable than the sleeper sofa.  It's bigger than the new murphy beds too I believe.  If someone can sleep comfortably on the pull out sleeper sofa then the chair will be just fine IMO, especially a younger child.

A 2 BR will give enough "real" beds for everyone.


----------



## BillPA

Deb & Bill said:


> There isn't a sleeper chair at BCV, only the murphy bed in the studio (not in the one bedroom).  My son, also 6'3", also sleeps in the twin sized sleeper chair at KV, BLT and OKW and thought it was a bit better than the sleeper sofa.  The sleeper chair is basically the same as the sleeper sofa only twin sized instead of queen sized.
> 
> An 8 yr old could sleep curled up on the sofa cushions and be comfortable.
> 
> DVC used to buy American Leather sleeper sofas and chairs, but they don't seem to be the same ones you see on the American Leather website.  The cushions have a turn to the edge of the cushion where it fits behind the top edge of the mattress when it is folded up.



Thanks for the correction, I forgot the chair at BCV was not a sleeper, I guess there just isn't enough room for one.


----------



## areno79

Hi everyone, DH and I are brand new DVC owners, and just booked our first stay over Thanksgiving at a 1 bedroom at OKW! This will be our first time at OKW, and I have some questions. (We did not book the preferred/Hospitality House section, if that helps.)
-The DVC CM requested a 1st floor for us because of my knee problems, and he requested that we be close to transportation. Which buildings/area would be best for me to request through Touring Plans to ensure we get a refurbished room that has 2 entrances to the bathroom? We'll be traveling with my MIL and it would be great if she didn't have to enter our bedroom to get into the bathroom. 
-Where are there refillable mug stations? We'll have a case of water for the room, but if it's convenient DH may like to purchase a mug for sodas, iced tea, etc.
-Where is the location of the quick service at OKW? We were hoping to have some sort of Thanksgiving meal at a QS that day. I'm not sure if that would be an option at Olivia's looking at the menu. 
-How far is the boat ride to Disney Springs from OKW? 

TIA!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Nicnic said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any pictures of the chair?
> Thank x



The pillows, blanket and sheets are usually in the master closet.
It's more comfortable than the sleeper..


----------



## Nicnic

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm also curious what the plan would have been at BC?
> 
> Anyway, a couple of adult family members have slept on the OKW sleeper chair - found it as or more comfortable than the sleeper sofa.  It's bigger than the new murphy beds too I believe.  If someone can sleep comfortably on the pull out sleeper sofa then the chair will be just fine IMO, especially a younger child.
> 
> A 2 BR will give enough "real" beds for everyone.



Hi, sorry i should have said the BC is a standard room not a villa. So we have 2 queens and 1 day bed. It's good to know that the sleeper chair is just as comfortable as a day bed.
Thank you


----------



## Nicnic

BEASLYBOO said:


> The pillows, blanket and sheets are usually in the master closet.
> It's more comfortable than the sleeper..
> 
> View attachment 359214




Thank you for this, it gives me a better idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Deb & Bill

areno79 said:


> Hi everyone, DH and I are brand new DVC owners, and just booked our first stay over Thanksgiving at a 1 bedroom at OKW! This will be our first time at OKW, and I have some questions. (We did not book the preferred/Hospitality House section, if that helps.)
> -The DVC CM requested a 1st floor for us because of my knee problems, and he requested that we be close to transportation. Which buildings/area would be best for me to request through Touring Plans to ensure we get a refurbished room that has 2 entrances to the bathroom? We'll be traveling with my MIL and it would be great if she didn't have to enter our bedroom to get into the bathroom.
> -Where are there refillable mug stations? We'll have a case of water for the room, but if it's convenient DH may like to purchase a mug for sodas, iced tea, etc.
> -Where is the location of the quick service at OKW? We were hoping to have some sort of Thanksgiving meal at a QS that day. I'm not sure if that would be an option at Olivia's looking at the menu.
> -How far is the boat ride to Disney Springs from OKW?
> 
> TIA!


If you need the second entrance to the bathroom, you'll be either in Turtle Pond or South Point (Bldg 30-56).  There is a map of OKW at the beginning of this thread to you can find the buildings that are closer to the two bus stops there.  DVC has asked members and their guests not to bother with faxing in a request since most of the time they just toss them out when they get them.  With near 100% occupancy at Thanksgiving time, just getting near a bus stop should be your main request.
Refillable mug station is at Goods to Go and you might be able to refill your mug at the Turtle Shack, which is open seasonally. Refillable mugs aren't that convenient at OKW and it's much more convenient to fill up your refrigerator with your favorites instead of buying the refillable mug.
I doubt you will find anything Thanksgiving-like at either location, Goods to Go or Turtle Shack.  You'll need Olivia's or a food court at a moderate or value resort (or a table service at another deluxe resort) to get something like a Thanksgiving meal.  You could order from Publix and have it delivered via Instacart and prepare your own meal in your villa.


----------



## areno79

Deb & Bill said:


> If you need the second entrance to the bathroom, you'll be either in Turtle Pond or South Point (Bldg 30-56).  There is a map of OKW at the beginning of this thread to you can find the buildings that are closer to the two bus stops there.  DVC has asked members and their guests not to bother with faxing in a request since most of the time they just toss them out when they get them.  With near 100% occupancy at Thanksgiving time, just getting near a bus stop should be your main request.
> Refillable mug station is at Goods to Go and you might be able to refill your mug at the Turtle Shack, which is open seasonally. Refillable mugs aren't that convenient at OKW and it's much more convenient to fill up your refrigerator with your favorites instead of buying the refillable mug.
> I doubt you will find anything Thanksgiving-like at either location, Goods to Go or Turtle Shack.  You'll need Olivia's or a food court at a moderate or value resort (or a table service at another deluxe resort) to get something like a Thanksgiving meal.  You could order from Publix and have it delivered via Instacart and prepare your own meal in your villa.


Thanks so much...this is exactly the info I was looking for! I'll forget about the room request from Touring Plans...I wouldn't have known that so thanks for letting me know.
I've been scouring the maps and looking on Google and Youtube, but because I've never been to OKW I'm having a hard time picturing the layout. 
That is great info about the Thanksgiving meal and food courts. Originally we were staying at Pop so grabbing a quick meal there seemed plausible; now we'll have to plan something else if my MIL is dead set on having something resembling a Thanksgiving meal on that day. 

Does the boat from OKW to Disney Springs go to Port Orleans? I wonder how hard it would be to get over there if she really wants to eat turkey on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chuck S

No, the boats from all 3 of the resorts on the canal only go to Disney Springs, you could take a boat to Disney Springs and transfer to the boat for Port Orleans...but with so many dining options at Disney Springs, you may want to take the time now, before the trip, to see if any of them are having a traditional Thanksgiving type meal and make the appropriate reservations in advance.


----------



## BillPA

Does the boat from OKW to Disney Springs go to Port Orleans? I wonder how hard it would be to get over there if she really wants to eat turkey on Thanksgiving.

No, the boat goes from OKW to DS, you can then get another boat to PO, but no direct boat between OKW and PO.


----------



## areno79

Chuck S said:


> No, the boats from all 3 of the resorts on the canal only go to Disney Springs, you could take a boat to Disney Springs and transfer to the boat for Port Orleans...but with so many dining options at Disney Springs, you may want to take the time now, before the trip, to see if any of them are having a traditional Thanksgiving type meal and make the appropriate reservations in advance.





BillPA said:


> Does the boat from OKW to Disney Springs go to Port Orleans? I wonder how hard it would be to get over there if she really wants to eat turkey on Thanksgiving.
> 
> No, the boat goes from OKW to DS, you can then get another boat to PO, but no direct boat between OKW and PO.



Thank you both! I was trying to avoid an ADR on Thanksgiving since it's our arrival day. We'll be eating at LTT later in the trip so I'll just have to tell MIL her turkey dinner will be a couple of days late. In the meantime, that may be a great day to head to DS and hit up Wolfgang Puck Express, which is our favorite QS and just a short boat ride away 

One other question. How far away is the main pool at Hospitality House if we're at one of the villas near South Point or Turtle Pond? Is it walkable since we won't have a vehicle, or is there an internal shuttle that goes between the different stops?


----------



## BillPA

Every park bus stops at the HH area last, before leaving OKW. There is an internal bus, marked Disney Springs, that makes the run 'backwards'. I believe it still stops at HH first and last.


----------



## bawamz

If my group booked 2 studios at OKW in early October 2019, how likely is it that they would be able to meet a request of same building and floor? I know nothing is guaranteed, but has anyone had much success with this kind of request?


----------



## Deb & Bill

bawamz said:


> If my group booked 2 studios at OKW in early October 2019, how likely is it that they would be able to meet a request of same building and floor? I know nothing is guaranteed, but has anyone had much success with this kind of request?


The most studios any building has is 12 and that is only in four buildings (14, 18, 35 and 38) and they are all inner studios (meaning only one window to the studio, which is the patio door).  Bldg 64 has seven and most of the rest have four or fewer.  October means most of the villas will be booked for F&W.  So the odds of getting two studios on the same floor and same building would be rare unless you got two of the inner corner studios and even that could be rare.  Same building possible but possibly not.

We booked a studio and our friends booked a studio for the marathon at OKW and we marked traveling with on the reservation.  We were in the same building, but not the same floor.  And we were in Bldg 35.  We were on the third floor and they were on the second floor.  Most of the buildings don't have elevators, so we hiked to the third floor. Ugh.


----------



## bawamz

Deb & Bill said:


> The most studios any building has is 12 and that is only in four buildings (14, 18, 35 and 38) and they are all inner studios (meaning only one window to the studio, which is the patio door).  Bldg 64 has seven and most of the rest have four or fewer.  October means most of the villas will be booked for F&W.  So the odds of getting two studios on the same floor and same building would be rare unless you got two of the inner corner studios and even that could be rare.  Same building possible but possibly not.
> 
> We booked a studio and our friends booked a studio for the marathon at OKW and we marked traveling with on the reservation.  We were in the same building, but not the same floor.  And we were in Bldg 35.  We were on the third floor and they were on the second floor.  Most of the buildings don't have elevators, so we hiked to the third floor. Ugh.



Thanks. This was so helpful.


----------



## southerngirl528

Deb & Bill said:


> We booked a studio and our friends booked a studio for the marathon at OKW and we marked traveling with on the reservation. We were in the same building, but not the same floor. And we were in Bldg 35. We were on the third floor and they were on the second floor. Most of the buildings don't have elevators, so we hiked to the third floor. Ugh.



  Sorry, Deb & Bill, but you gave me such a good chuckle when I read that you guys booked for the marathon and had to climb stairs.    Or perhaps it was just your friend doing the marathon?


----------



## Simba's Mom

southerngirl528 said:


> Sorry, Deb & Bill, but you gave me such a good chuckle when I read that you guys booked for the marathon and had to climb stI. airs.    Or perhaps it was just your friend doing the marathon?


I can sympathize.  After DH ran the marathon, going up and down stairs was very painful for the rest of the day


----------



## Deb & Bill

southerngirl528 said:


> Sorry, Deb & Bill, but you gave me such a good chuckle when I read that you guys booked for the marathon and had to climb stairs.    Or perhaps it was just your friend doing the marathon?


I don't do marathons.  I have two replaced knees and heart issues.  My son did the Dopey and my husband, who has done several marathons but stopped because of his health issues, did the 10K. One floor up isn't too bad for me.  Three going up with luggage (we made our son our Sherpa on that trip) is tough.  Yeah, not knowing the history does make it sound pretty funny and I'd probably chuckle, too.  It seems we only get the third floor studios in our later years, not when it was easier to climb the stairs.


----------



## areno79

This may be a dumb question, but when you go to check into the lobby, do they have a shuttle or golf cart or something that brings you and your bags to your room? I was just wondering how that works with the logistics of DME dropping you off if your room ends up being at the far end of the property.


----------



## BillPA

Yes, bell services will take you and all your bags to your unit. If you use the bag tags sent to you with DME, your luggage will be delivered to you room, if you are in the room or not. Tip is included in the DME service, but with lots of bags I always give them extra if we are there.


----------



## areno79

BillPA said:


> Yes, bell services will take you and all your bags to your unit. If you use the bag tags sent to you with DME, your luggage will be delivered to you room, if you are in the room or not. Tip is included in the DME service, but with lots of bags I always give them extra if we are there.


Thanks Bill! I figured they didn't dump you there and make you hike all over the place with your bags but you never know LOL


----------



## mlittig

areno79 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but when you go to check into the lobby, do they have a shuttle or golf cart or something that brings you and your bags to your room? I was just wondering how that works with the logistics of DME dropping you off if your room ends up being at the far end of the property.



areno79, I have had bell service give me a ride in a golf cart to my room upon check-in My luggage gets delivered to my room by bell services from the Magical Express service delivery  For check-out, I usually call bell services to pick me and my luggage up to bring me back to the airline check-in desk


----------



## areno79

mlittig said:


> areno79, I have had bell service give me a ride in a golf cart to my room upon check-in My luggage gets delivered to my room by bell services from the Magical Express service delivery  For check-out, I usually call bell services to pick me and my luggage up to bring me back to the airline check-in desk


Thanks for mentioning that! I was so focused on getting to my unit, I wasn't even thinking about what would happen when it was time to check out and head home!


----------



## BillPA

Not every airline is included in the resort to airport luggage check-in, so check with them, all will handle your luggage going to WDW. Also note the time they are open to check in luggage at the resort. I believe they are 'open' 5am-1pm, but check with them prior, and allow time as it can back up.


----------



## mrsswat

So disappointed. Just returned Sunday from a split stay, last 4 days being at OKW in Bldg 14 room 1434. Was aware the room was not a refurbed one. It was a one bedroom unit, third floor. Room was not ready till 5 pm. I am aware the "after 4" policy. Traveling with my daughter's family, including 10 month old. By 5 he was done - missing naps, spending a lot of time in stroller, etc. So we quickly settled in. Only after we were settled in did we realize the extremely shabby condition of the unit. Had I been traveling with anyone but my immediate family I would have been embarrassed. Dining table as well as living room end table entirely scratched so much so that the dark finish was off in many places. Sides as well as the tops. While sitting on the couch we noticed the bottom of the dishwasher was rusted on both sides. And so much so that it was noticed from across the room. Two of the shades on the balcony door were ripped at the bottom and were
hanging down. The floor in front of the balcony had at least an inch dip from about six inches out from the door, the entire width of the door. Perhaps when it was carpeted it wasn't noticeable? All cold water spigots sputtered when used, every time. Light in the shower stall had noticeable black inside of it. Ice maker was off - when we tuned on the first round of cubes came out with brown across the top of each cube. Never used it. Got ice from ice machines. I did report that, not sure any one ever came - it was never turned back on. We spent the next 2 days at Universal, not in the room except to sleep. The room was clean, just extremely shabby. Felt like I was in a suite at Days Inn, so worn. Personally I cannot believe this room in still on inventory to be used. We have been DVC members 25 years, always singing its praises. OKW is our home resort, although we haven't stayed there the last few years. We are currently in the process of composing a letter to the general manager, and will include pictures. Just cannot believe the rooms are allowed to get this dilapidated before things are replaced. And that they would still be on inventory to be used. Word of advice to anyone with an upcoming reservation - please request a refurbished room.


----------



## Simba's Mom

mrsswat said:


> So disappointed. Just returned Sunday from a split stay, last 4 days being at OKW in Bldg 14 room 1434. Was aware the room was not a refurbed one. It was a one bedroom unit, third floor. Room was not ready till 5 pm. I am aware the "after 4" policy. Traveling with my daughter's family, including 10 month old. By 5 he was done - missing naps, spending a lot of time in stroller, etc. So we quickly settled in. Only after we were settled in did we realize the extremely shabby condition of the unit. Had I been traveling with anyone but my immediate family I would have been embarrassed. Dining table as well as living room end table entirely scratched so much so that the dark finish was off in many places. Sides as well as the tops. While sitting on the couch we noticed the bottom of the dishwasher was rusted on both sides. And so much so that it was noticed from across the room. Two of the shades on the balcony door were ripped at the bottom and were
> hanging down. The floor in front of the balcony had at least an inch dip from about six inches out from the door, the entire width of the door. Perhaps when it was carpeted it wasn't noticeable? All cold water spigots sputtered when used, every time. Light in the shower stall had noticeable black inside of it. Ice maker was off - when we tuned on the first round of cubes came out with brown across the top of each cube. Never used it. Got ice from ice machines. I did report that, not sure any one ever came - it was never turned back on. We spent the next 2 days at Universal, not in the room except to sleep. The room was clean, just extremely shabby. Felt like I was in a suite at Days Inn, so worn. Personally I cannot believe this room in still on inventory to be used. We have been DVC members 25 years, always singing its praises. OKW is our home resort, although we haven't stayed there the last few years. We are currently in the process of composing a letter to the general manager, and will include pictures. Just cannot believe the rooms are allowed to get this dilapidated before things are replaced. And that they would still be on inventory to be used. Word of advice to anyone with an upcoming reservation - please request a refurbished room.



Look for a gentleman whose name is Rodney at the front desk (front desk manager?).  When we were there in May, we got an extremely sad-looking villa, with lots of housekeeping and maintenance issues.  I went to the front desk and talked with a gentleman in a coat and tie who looked knowledgeable.  I'm so sorry I forgot his title, but he was extremely helpful, moved us, and followed up very promptly.


----------



## DizDaD7

areno79 said:


> Thanks for mentioning that! I was so focused on getting to my unit, I wasn't even thinking about what would happen when it was time to check out and head home!


No one wants to think of that...NEVER...It's like when we arrive at the airport & get on the Monorail from the gates to the main bldg. @ MCO....We always say this is our first ride, and look at all the sorry/sad people riding it back the other way...Knowing that in a few days or a week or so that'll be us..


----------



## Oliviaxxx

We just got back from a split stay. 3 nights a Saratoga springs and 2 at OKW. We were in a one bedroom villa. It was a refurbished one and it was gorgeous! Looking forward to going back.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

mrsswat said:


> So disappointed. Just returned Sunday from a split stay, last 4 days being at OKW in Bldg 14 room 1434. Was aware the room was not a refurbed one. It was a one bedroom unit, third floor. Room was not ready till 5 pm. I am aware the "after 4" policy. Traveling with my daughter's family, including 10 month old. By 5 he was done - missing naps, spending a lot of time in stroller, etc. So we quickly settled in. Only after we were settled in did we realize the extremely shabby condition of the unit. Had I been traveling with anyone but my immediate family I would have been embarrassed. Dining table as well as living room end table entirely scratched so much so that the dark finish was off in many places. Sides as well as the tops. While sitting on the couch we noticed the bottom of the dishwasher was rusted on both sides. And so much so that it was noticed from across the room. Two of the shades on the balcony door were ripped at the bottom and were
> hanging down. The floor in front of the balcony had at least an inch dip from about six inches out from the door, the entire width of the door. Perhaps when it was carpeted it wasn't noticeable? All cold water spigots sputtered when used, every time. Light in the shower stall had noticeable black inside of it. Ice maker was off - when we tuned on the first round of cubes came out with brown across the top of each cube. Never used it. Got ice from ice machines. I did report that, not sure any one ever came - it was never turned back on. We spent the next 2 days at Universal, not in the room except to sleep. The room was clean, just extremely shabby. Felt like I was in a suite at Days Inn, so worn. Personally I cannot believe this room in still on inventory to be used. We have been DVC members 25 years, always singing its praises. OKW is our home resort, although we haven't stayed there the last few years. We are currently in the process of composing a letter to the general manager, and will include pictures. Just cannot believe the rooms are allowed to get this dilapidated before things are replaced. And that they would still be on inventory to be used. Word of advice to anyone with an upcoming reservation - please request a refurbished room.



I have been saying this for a few years.  We always stay in the same 2-4 buildings; always a 2 bed. Had a refurbished room in September.  The room was lovely.  The balcony/patio was really worn.  Remarkably, there are others who have never seen a bad room.


----------



## SwanVT2

Oliviaxxx said:


> We just got back from a split stay. 3 nights a Saratoga springs and 2 at OKW. We were in a one bedroom villa. It was a refurbished one and it was gorgeous! Looking forward to going back.


How was ssr vs OKW? We are staying at SSR in Feb. Thanks!


----------



## SL6827

For those who stay in the HH section a lot, which area do you prefer the most, the units around behind the check in area, or the others that are close to the first bus stop?


----------



## BillPA

if we have a car, it's better away from the bldgs near the check in area because parking is difficult. Without a car, we like 11-14 to be close to dining, the DS boat, ....


----------



## DizneyLizzy

SL6827 said:


> For those who stay in the HH section a lot, which area do you prefer the most, the units around behind the check in area, or the others that are close to the first bus stop?



I prefer the ones close to the first bus stop - that way I don't end up in building 16 right next to wear the buses pull in.  Those rooms can be loud.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

mrsswat said:


> So disappointed.


 Yikes, disappointed, I would be livid.
And I must admit, I'm one of those who's never had a dilapidated room!



mrsswat said:


> - please request a refurbished room.



Request doesn't mean much, requested a new room for the kids in October, they didn't
get one, but it was still a very nice, and clean Studio with an awesome view. #1822


r, 

Sorry to hear about your stay!


----------



## SL6827

Well I just went in and changed my December reservation at the Poly to a June reservation at OKW- HH section for three nights.  May end up changing that to just a room anywhere so I can get a fourth night through buying one time use points.  But I will hold off for a good while if I do that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DizneyLizzy said:


> I prefer the ones close to the first bus stop - that way I don't end up in building 16 right next to wear the buses pull in.  Those rooms can be loud.


Bldg 16 isn't where the buses pull in.  16 is next to 62.  11-14 are opposite the bus stop for theme park buses, Magical Express, Cruise buses, etc.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Deb & Bill said:


> Bldg 16 isn't where the buses pull in.  16 is next to 62.  11-14 are opposite the bus stop for theme park buses, Magical Express, Cruise buses, etc.



Whoops, I think I meant building 14.  Thanks!


----------



## Oliviaxxx

SwanVT2 said:


> How was ssr vs OKW? We are staying at SSR in Feb. Thanks!



We preferred OKW better than SSR. SSR was beautiful and clean nothing wrong with it in that aspect. We just personally found the resort hard to navigate. It's extremely spread out and we found the buildings to not be clearly marked. Is that your building? You don't know! Now spend 5 minutes walking around to the front of it to see if it's the wrong building. Our first night we were in "The Springs" this was nice and close to the main office and the quick service restaurant. It was a "preferred room". Our next two nights at SSR we were moved to "The Carousel" section. We joked that we had been vanished lol! It was so ridiculously far out if you wanted to walk to The Artist's Palette you are looking at a 20-minute walk there. It is cool that you can walk to Disney Springs from there but it can be a really long walk depending on where your room is. Do you have a preferred room?


----------



## SL6827

Oliviaxxx said:


> We preferred OKW better than SSR. SSR was beautiful and clean nothing wrong with it in that aspect. We just personally found the resort hard to navigate. It's extremely spread out and we found the buildings to not be clearly marked. Is that your building? You don't know! Now spend 5 minutes walking around to the front of it to see if it's the wrong building. Our first night we were in "The Springs" this was nice and close to the main office and the quick service restaurant. It was a "preferred room". Our next two nights at SSR we were moved to "The Carousel" section. We joked that we had been vanished lol! It was so ridiculously far out if you wanted to walk to The Artist's Palette you are looking at a 20-minute walk there. It is cool that you can walk to Disney Springs from there but it can be a really long walk depending on where your room is. Do you have a preferred room?


When at SSR I will always want to book a preferred room there.  I am glad I was able to get the three nights I wanted at OKW in the HH section.  I think I got the last studio for one of my nights because now there are none available in the HH section for that night.


----------



## Dawn68PA

Oliviaxxx said:


> We preferred OKW better than SSR. SSR was beautiful and clean nothing wrong with it in that aspect. We just personally found the resort hard to navigate. It's extremely spread out and we found the buildings to not be clearly marked. Is that your building? You don't know! Now spend 5 minutes walking around to the front of it to see if it's the wrong building. Our first night we were in "The Springs" this was nice and close to the main office and the quick service restaurant. It was a "preferred room". Our next two nights at SSR we were moved to "The Carousel" section. We joked that we had been vanished lol! It was so ridiculously far out if you wanted to walk to The Artist's Palette you are looking at a 20-minute walk there. It is cool that you can walk to Disney Springs from there but it can be a really long walk depending on where your room is. Do you have a preferred room?



Oh we loved the Carousel!  Being removed from hustle and bustle was just what we were looking for.  We just drove up to the main building when we wanted to, obviously we drive to Disney though.


----------



## Oliviaxxx

Dawn68PA said:


> Oh we loved the Carousel!  Being removed from hustle and bustle was just what we were looking for.  We just drove up to the main building when we wanted to, obviously we drive to Disney though.



I could see how that would appeal to some people. We did not drive to Disney. It was just so funny to us because we were so close and the next night we were so far. We had bell services take our luggage in the morning before heading to the park. I did mobile check-in and we headed back to the new room for the first time after a day at MK. We were like where the heck are we? We were also put on the top floor in the last room down a long walkway. We couldn't have gotten any further lol!


----------



## SwanVT2

Oliviaxxx said:


> We preferred OKW better than SSR. SSR was beautiful and clean nothing wrong with it in that aspect. We just personally found the resort hard to navigate. It's extremely spread out and we found the buildings to not be clearly marked. Is that your building? You don't know! Now spend 5 minutes walking around to the front of it to see if it's the wrong building. Our first night we were in "The Springs" this was nice and close to the main office and the quick service restaurant. It was a "preferred room". Our next two nights at SSR we were moved to "The Carousel" section. We joked that we had been vanished lol! It was so ridiculously far out if you wanted to walk to The Artist's Palette you are looking at a 20-minute walk there. It is cool that you can walk to Disney Springs from there but it can be a really long walk depending on where your room is. Do you have a preferred room?


No but we have requested Paddock.


----------



## Gavinkasey

Oliviaxxx said:


> We preferred OKW better than SSR. SSR was beautiful and clean nothing wrong with it in that aspect. We just personally found the resort hard to navigate. It's extremely spread out and we found the buildings to not be clearly marked. Is that your building? You don't know! Now spend 5 minutes walking around to the front of it to see if it's the wrong building. Our first night we were in "The Springs" this was nice and close to the main office and the quick service restaurant. It was a "preferred room". Our next two nights at SSR we were moved to "The Carousel" section. We joked that we had been vanished lol! It was so ridiculously far out if you wanted to walk to The Artist's Palette you are looking at a 20-minute walk there. It is cool that you can walk to Disney Springs from there but it can be a really long walk depending on where your room is. Do you have a preferred room?


That’s how we felt 3 yrs ago! SSR is our home resort I requested the Grandstand area and got the farthest bldg in the Congress Park area! Felt like I was being punished! I was not happy, it might be good for Disney Springs people but not for us! We luckily got OKW for upcoming trip so I’m hoping for a renovated unit not to far from HH!


----------



## newarknut

I'm sure it's somewhere in this thread, but, when will they be 100% done with the refurb? Our last stay at OKW was not great due to the condition of the room.


----------



## The Jackal

I think they will be done late spring early summer late May to early July. After they are done there they will move to SSR.


----------



## D-Trick

Does anyone have any links to photos of what the renovated 3Bd Grand Villas look like?  I can only seem to find pics of Studios and 1/2 Bds.  Even a youtube video would suffice but can't even find one either!


----------



## newarknut

I look forward to booking again at OKW after the refurb is complete!


----------



## Deb & Bill

newarknut said:


> I look forward to booking again at OKW after the refurb is complete!


I'm hoping for one more stay next month in an unrefurnished villa.


----------



## sticker231

They are currently working on 23-26


----------



## Cmbar

Hello,  We just switched to OKW HH 1 Bedroom for Mid December.  Have they refurbished the rooms "HH house area"  Should I have tried for a Non "HH" one?  I'm not in need of a new room but I also don't want to be in the middle of the construction.  Anyone have a clue of what has been completed and what hasnt?  Also is the main pool affected by the refurbs?
Thanks!


----------



## sticker231

The pool isn’t affected by the refurb.

Looks like they are wrapping up 23-26. 

The bus stop at Millers Road has been relocated. They might be starting in that section.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Cmbar said:


> Hello,  We just switched to OKW HH 1 Bedroom for Mid December.  Have they refurbished the rooms "HH house area"  Should I have tried for a Non "HH" one?  I'm not in need of a new room but I also don't want to be in the middle of the construction.  Anyone have a clue of what has been completed and what hasnt?  Also is the main pool affected by the refurbs?
> Thanks!


You won't be in the middle of construction.  They usually take out an entire section and do that and the area is fenced around it so you aren't bothered.


----------



## Deb & Bill

sticker231 said:


> The pool isn’t affected by the refurb.
> 
> Looks like they are wrapping up 23-26.
> 
> The bus stop at Millers Road has been relocated. They might be starting in that section.


Where did they relocate the bus stop?


----------



## Cmbar

Deb & Bill said:


> You won't be in the middle of construction.  They usually take out an entire section and do that and the area is fenced around it so you aren't bothered.


Thanks Deb!  I just realized now that the HH sections haven't been updated which means we have the whole bathroom door stupidity to deal with which is why I hate the 1 bedrooms at OKW. It looks like the remodels fixed that problem with a door through the Laundry.  Now I'm desperate to get a "NON HH" room or switch resorts since we are going with friends and they are staying out in the living room area. Wouldn't be a big deal if going with my kids but not with friends.  I'm so screwed if I can't switch resorts or categories. I have no luck when it comes to room assignments at Disney so requesting a refurbished room will probably do me no good and it looks like they decided to keep the HH sections for last.  I don't care about the updated furniture and such I just want a private door to my room!  LOL


----------



## sticker231

They put up a tent in front of building 18. The buses aren’t being allowed any further down the road towards the other buildings.


----------



## Bmlors

sticker231 said:


> Looks like they are wrapping up 23-26.



Any specifics on this or info on when they will finish? We arrive Nov 26 and I would really prefer a renovated 23-26!


----------



## sticker231

I really don’t have any insider information, just what I noticed while walking/driving in the bus. There were still trucks in the parking spaces, but the construction doors they had blocking the entrance were down. I’ll take a look later this morning and give an update.


----------



## Cmbar

sticker231 said:


> I really don’t have any insider information, just what I noticed while walking/driving in the bus. There were still trucks in the parking spaces, but the construction doors they had blocking the entrance were down. I’ll take a look later this morning and give an update.


Sticker, thanks for the update!  Are you staying at OKW?  refurbished room?


----------



## Cmbar

Deb & Bill said:


> If you need the second entrance to the bathroom, you'll be either in Turtle Pond or South Point (Bldg 30-56).  There is a map of OKW at the beginning of this thread to you can find the buildings that are closer to the two bus stops there.  DVC has asked members and their guests not to bother with faxing in a request since most of the time they just toss them out when they get them.  With near 100% occupancy at Thanksgiving time, just getting near a bus stop should be your main request.
> Refillable mug station is at Goods to Go and you might be able to refill your mug at the Turtle Shack, which is open seasonally. Refillable mugs aren't that convenient at OKW and it's much more convenient to fill up your refrigerator with your favorites instead of buying the refillable mug.
> I doubt you will find anything Thanksgiving-like at either location, Goods to Go or Turtle Shack.  You'll need Olivia's or a food court at a moderate or value resort (or a table service at another deluxe resort) to get something like a Thanksgiving meal.  You could order from Publix and have it delivered via Instacart and prepare your own meal in your villa.



HI Deb. I just saw this response you made about the second entrance to the bathroom back in October.  Have you been able to confirm that only certain  buildings got the "bathroom fix".  If so can you confirm for me that if I switch to a NON HH designation that I would have the best chance of getting the fixed rooms in Turtle Pond or South Point.  Those are non HH buildings correct?   Thank you for any help.  I am trying to get a 2 bedroom to eliminate any problems but everything in Mid December is booked!! UGH


Also . any suggestions on how to at least put in a request to get the best option with a fixed bathroom?  Should I ask Member Services to put on our reservation?


----------



## DizDaD7

Well let me first start out by saying, that we just got back from a S/S with OKW & SSR. 

You can only get an idea from what other people describe about places, but you can't get the full picture unless you stay at a certain resort.
With that being said, It only took about 5 mins to figure out why you all love it soo much here.

I just got a great vibe from the moment I stepped onto property.. Between some of the nicest CM's to some of the delicious food, to the beautiful rooms/amenities.  The only drawback were the slight issues with buses.. 2 or 3 times we did wait as long as 35-40 mins, which was odd. but not enough to damper our day...

My son & I normally would play a round of golf, but weren't able to fit the time in (Which would've been ideal/convenient) but other than that, there isn't a negative thing to say about this resort.

We did stay in a refurbished 1 br 1st floor in bldg 31, which I thought was a very nice location. the rooms are HUGE!!!! I never got to experience the old decor, but I really do like the new one...  The location to the resort is nice , because it's very close to EPCOT, HS, & DS....And not too bad to MK, & AK.
If I can figure how to D/L Pics, I will do so....
Thanks for all the help and advice prior to the trip...


----------



## sticker231

Cmbar said:


> Sticker, thanks for the update!  Are you staying at OKW?  refurbished room?



Yes, leaving shorty. 

We have a refurbished room. Two bedroom, building 28


----------



## lizziepooh

stickler231 
Can you tell us if there is a second door to the master bathroom thru the laundry room in your Bldg.28 unit?  Thanks.


----------



## sticker231

lizziepooh said:


> stickler231
> Can you tell us if there is a second door to the master bathroom thru the laundry room in your Bldg.28 unit?  Thanks.



No there wasn’t a second door from the laundry room.  The laundry room was it’s own separate room, only one door in and out


----------



## msvlg

Has the section with buildings 62 and 16 been refurbished?


----------



## Bmlors

msvlg said:


> Has the section with buildings 62 and 16 been refurbished?


No. I’m trying to keep the links in this thread current with the renovation progress:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-renovations-consolidated-list.3707809/


----------



## Deb & Bill

msvlg said:


> Has the section with buildings 62 and 16 been refurbished?


I'm hoping they won't be done until after Jan 1.


----------



## jedz007

Hello All,

We are going to be staying in a 3 bedroom unit in February. I know the living room TVs normally have an easy to access HDMI port, do the Bedroom TVs have a similar bar on them?


----------



## BillPA

With the refurb I can't say what they have now. I have not seen any posts about a GV since the new layout, Please post info after your trip, and have a great stay, if it's your first stay in an OKW GV be ready to be floored by all the space.


----------



## DizDaD7

BillPA said:


> With the refurb I can't say what they have now. I have not seen any posts about a GV since the new layout, Please post info after your trip, and have a great stay, if it's your first stay in an OKW GV be ready to be floored by all the space.


I second this...Only I can only imagine what the place looks like, for as the 1BR we had was HUGE....One can only wonder about the size of the GV space..


----------



## Bmlors

jedz007 said:


> We are going to be staying in a 3 bedroom unit in February. I know the living room TVs normally have an easy to access HDMI port, do the Bedroom TVs have a similar bar on them?



I can’t speak to a GV, but we are in a 2BR right now that was just finished (building 23). The TV in the master doesn’t have a special bar, but the HDMI is easy to access. it’s on the right side of the Samsung TV.


----------



## Bmlors

For what it’s worth, we are liking the renovated room. While the gray tile and white countertop are a little bland compared to pre-reno, the rooms just feel so much cleaner and current with everything new. There are still Key West touches in some of the other design elements...and the overall chill feel of the entire resort certainly hasn’t changed. Overall, I’d take the renovated room over an older one any day...


----------



## jedz007

Does Uber pick up right at your building or do you go to the main lobby to get picked up?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

jedz007 said:


> Does Uber pick up right at your building or do you go to the main lobby to get picked up?



Right at your building!


----------



## jedz007

DizneyLizzy said:


> Right at your building!



Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Lakegirl

I am deciding between a two bedroom lock off or a regular 2 bedroom.  I understand the general differences between the two at other resorts but when I look at the two floor plans at OKW they look identical.  Can somebody shed some light for me on this?  Thank you


----------



## SteveAZee

If I recall correctly, the differences are mostly in the studio portion of the lockoff; since it needs to be a standalone studio, it has a separate deck, front door, and a kitchenette (as well as the connecting door between the one bedroom and the studio). I don't think non-lockoff version of the two bedroom has any of that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lakegirl said:


> I am deciding between a two bedroom lock off or a regular 2 bedroom.  I understand the general differences between the two at other resorts but when I look at the two floor plans at OKW they look identical.  Can somebody shed some light for me on this?  Thank you


The studio portion of the lockoff will have a small balcony; the second bedroom won't.  The studio portion has the kitchenette right outside the bathroom; the second bedroom won't have a kitchenette and will have a second bathroom vanity in that spot.  The studio portion will have the door to the outside; the second bedroom will have a large closet in that spot, so two closets in the second bedroom.  But both will have two queen beds, no difference there.


----------



## Lakegirl

Deb & Bill said:


> The studio portion of the lockoff will have a small balcony; the second bedroom won't.  The studio portion has the kitchenette right outside the bathroom; the second bedroom won't have a kitchenette and will have a second bathroom vanity in that spot.  The studio portion will have the door to the outside; the second bedroom will have a large closet in that spot, so two closets in the second bedroom.  But both will have two queen beds, no difference there.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Fran

Hi! Has anyone stayed or seen the changes in a renovated handicapped unit?


----------



## Lost boy

Just came back to the Dis after a long break. We're going down for two weeks, end of Jan, just me and the wife.  Trying to get caught up with the changes, is the renovation complete, we have a one bedroom for our stay, could end up in any section. We come down every other year for two weeks and are always surprised with how many thing change, Disney springs should be interesting, lots of stuff was going on there on our last visit. We like the every other year routine, not the same old same old, looking forward to our stay and taking in the new things to experience.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Lost boy said:


> Just came back to the Dis after a long break. We're going down for two weeks, end of Jan, just me and the wife.  Trying to get caught up with the changes, is the renovation complete, we have a one bedroom for our stay, could end up in any section. We come down every other year for two weeks and are always surprised with how many thing change, Disney springs should be interesting, lots of stuff was going on there on our last visit. We like the every other year routine, not the same old same old, looking forward to our stay and taking in the new things to experience.



Disney Springs = HUGE changes.


----------



## Lakegirl

BEASLYBOO said:


> What exactly is it that’s making you nervous?


I have heard such mixed reviews.  Some say the buses are full by the time they get to that bus stop, so much so that most times they don’t even stop.  Also I have heard it’s really loud.  We will not have a car and will have 4 teenagers who like to do things but don’t necessarily like to walk to far in the August heat to get there after being in the parks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lakegirl said:


> I have heard such mixed reviews.  Some say the buses are full by the time they get to that bus stop, so much so that most times they don’t even stop.  Also I have heard it’s really loud.  We will not have a car and will have 4 teenagers who like to do things but don’t necessarily like to walk to far in the August heat to get there after being in the parks.


We've had over 20 stays at OKW and  always use the buses to get to the parks.  Never had a problem with the buses.  So don't worry about that.  There are four pools, so they shouldn't have a problem finding the pool.  They can hop any bus and get off at the Hospitality House to eat, shop, dine, take part in activities.  Then walk over to Peninsular Road and grab a bus there back to their area if they don't want to walk back.  They can take the boat or a bus over to Disney Springs.


----------



## bookbabe626

Are there parking lots convenient to all of the buildings?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Lakegirl said:


> I have heard such mixed reviews.  Some say the buses are full by the time they get to that bus stop, so much so that most times they don’t even stop.  Also I have heard it’s really loud.  We will not have a car and will have 4 teenagers who like to do things but don’t necessarily like to walk to far in the August heat to get there after being in the parks.



I haven't had as many overall OKW stays as Deb and Bill, but I've had 4 stays in the past 3 years, and have had only one bus issue for which we were way overcompensated.  That's a better record than for a lot of other resorts I've stayed in


----------



## BillPA

bookbabe626 said:


> Are there parking lots convenient to all of the buildings?



Yes, each building has it's own lot. The lots at building 11-14 can be difficult as many from other building use those lots to visit the store, dining and boat to DS.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bookbabe626 said:


> Are there parking lots convenient to all of the buildings?


There is one building that really doesn't have a parking lot in front of it, Bldg 64.  You can either park at Bldg 63 or Bldg 15, but 15 is a smaller lot.


----------



## Lakegirl

Deb & Bill said:


> We've had over 20 stays at OKW and  always use the buses to get to the parks.  Never had a problem with the buses.  So don't worry about that.  There are four pools, so they shouldn't have a problem finding the pool.  They can hop any bus and get off at the Hospitality House to eat, shop, dine, take part in activities.  Then walk over to Peninsular Road and grab a bus there back to their area if they don't want to walk back.  They can take the boat or a bus over to Disney Springs.


Thank you!


----------



## Rachel GB

So I know this is listed somewhere but I’m not seeing a recent post when I search it on the thread... What type of coffee makers are in the refurbished villas? Want to make sure we’re bringing the right type of coffee/ filters. Any other suggestions for kitchen items to bring? We’ve never stayed at a villa before so this is new for us, and I see varied reports online as far as what is and is not already in the villa kitchens. 
 THANK YOU in advance! About a month until we’re there!!!!


----------



## Chuck S

The OKW Coffee makers have been the 10 to 12 cup Mr. Coffee type machines that take the basket type filters.  I doubt that has changed with the refurbishment.


----------



## Rachel GB

Chuck S said:


> The OKW Coffee makers have been the 10 to 12 cup Mr. Coffee type machines that take the basket type filters.  I doubt that has changed with the refurbishment.



Thank you!!!


----------



## chepic

174 days until we go home agin. 2 bedroom unit, HH, with a lock off. Just started my reservations.  Flying this time.


----------



## sticker231

Chuck S said:


> The OKW Coffee makers have been the 10 to 12 cup Mr. Coffee type machines that take the basket type filters.  I doubt that has changed with the refurbishment.



Still the same coffee maker


----------



## Tony Toon

Rachel GB said:


> Thank you!!!



At OKW now in a refurbished room and I can confirm it is a Mr Coffee 12 cup coffee maker.

Mrs TT


----------



## Rachel GB

28 days until our first stay at OKW and we can’t wait!!! We will be in a 2 BR Villa, hoping Peninsular Road Area, but I’m sure we will be happy wherever they put us. Are the buses reliable, or should we plan extra time for them? Any resort tips for first-timers? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bmlors

Rachel GB said:


> Are the buses reliable, or should we plan extra time for them?



We always have used the buses and have had good experiences. The Disney app now shows bus times -- we found those to be relatively accurate, although at OKW it seemed like the buses tended to arrive a little bit before the app indicated. So I'd just suggest being to the bus stop ahead of what the app says...probably 5-10 min.


----------



## Chuck S

Rachel GB said:


> 28 days until our first stay at OKW and we can’t wait!!! We will be in a 2 BR Villa, hoping Peninsular Road Area, but I’m sure we will be happy wherever they put us. Are the buses reliable, or should we plan extra time for them? Any resort tips for first-timers? Thanks in advance!!!


Busses at OKW are no more or less reliable than at any other Disney resort, and can be delayed because of traffic, accidents, mechanical problems, and so forth.  In general, I've had no problems other than those that can impact any bus system.


----------



## Rachel GB

Bmlors said:


> We always have used the buses and have had good experiences. The Disney app now shows bus times -- we found those to be relatively accurate, although at OKW it seemed like the buses tended to arrive a little bit before the app indicated. So I'd just suggest being to the bus stop ahead of what the app says...probably 5-10 min.



Great, thank you! 



Chuck S said:


> Busses at OKW are no more or less reliable than at any other Disney resort, and can be delayed because of traffic, accidents, mechanical problems, and so forth.  In general, I've had no problems other than those that can impact any bus system.



Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Rachel GB said:


> Are the buses reliable, or should we plan extra time for them?


Bus service at OKW is the same as at any other resort.


----------



## Tony Toon

We're at OKW just now and have found the bus service to be excellent. 

Mrs TT


----------



## Rachel GB

OKW Lover said:


> Bus service at OKW is the same as at any other resort.



Good to know, thanks! 


Tony Toon said:


> We're at OKW just now and have found the bus service to be excellent.
> 
> Mrs TT



Thanks for letting me know! Have a magical trip!


----------



## Bmlors

Tony Toon said:


> We're at OKW just now<snip>
> 
> Mrs TT



@Tony Toon -- would you be able to ask at the front desk for an overall status of the renovations? Specifically, whether buildings 20-22 are done and if they've started work on a next set?


----------



## mlittig

Buildings 16, 17, 18 and 19 in the Miller's Road area are being refurbished from the January 5th through to February 11th  I believe they have completed 20. 21 and 22 because they had moved the bus stop since the usual bus turn around area was blocked off


----------



## Tony Toon

mlittig said:


> Buildings 16, 17, 18 and 19 in the Miller's Road area are being refurbished from the January 5th through to February 11th  I believe they have completed 20. 21 and 22 because they had moved the bus stop since the usual bus turn around area was blocked off



Work has started this week on a group of buildings down at Miller's Road.  The areas are all cordoned off and there are loads of yellow vested workmen, vans and portaloos.   Bus stop is in the usual place and the turning spot is being used. Didn't really pay attention to the building numbers as we drove past but will the next time.  Definitely 4 blocks though so would imagine 16 - 19 is spot on!

Mrs TT


----------



## vikingdad

Hi, looking at staying at OKW in June for 1st time ever.  Do you guys think $78 per night extra is worth it for 1BR vs Studio.  Will be with my wife and 2 daughters - 11 and 9.  Thanks!


----------



## CarolynFH

vikingdad said:


> Hi, looking at staying at OKW in June for 1st time ever.  Do you guys think $78 per night extra is worth it for 1BR vs Studio.  Will be with my wife and 2 daughters - 11 and 9.  Thanks!



I do - we like to make breakfast in the room routinely (DH cooks while I get ready) and we love being able to bring half as many clothes because we can do laundry.  It's especially lovely to get home from vacation and put away a suitcase full of clean clothes instead of having a mountain of laundry to do.  ETA - DH just reminded me that eating breakfast in the room can save a lot of $ to offset the $78.

And when our kids were with us (we're empty nesters now) it was also nice to have a door between us and them at night.  (Someone else on the DIS, wish I could remember who so I could give credit, refers to the difference in cost as the "nookie tax".... )


----------



## SusieBea

Absolutely!  The amount of space, the full kitchen, the full washer/dryer, the large balcony.  My husband and I always get a 1 bedroom for just the two of us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

vikingdad said:


> Hi, looking at staying at OKW in June for 1st time ever.  Do you guys think $78 per night extra is worth it for 1BR vs Studio.  Will be with my wife and 2 daughters - 11 and 9.  Thanks!


Yes.  You'll have a king sized bed in the master bedroom for you and your wife.  Your two daughters will have the living room, a queen sleeper sofa and a twin sleeper chair.  So they don't have to share a bed either.  Not to mention the full sized washer/dryer and full sized kitchen.  You and your wife can adjourn to the bedroom and watch television in there while the two girls either sleep or watch television in the living room. 

We only book a studio if we are there three or fewer nights and it's just the two of us (we each get a queen bed to sleep in).  For a longer stay, we'll book the one bedroom for the two of us because it's just more comfortable.  Plus our son can join us if he chooses to with the extra sleeping spaces.


----------



## DizDaD7

vikingdad said:


> Hi, looking at staying at OKW in June for 1st time ever.  Do you guys think $78 per night extra is worth it for 1BR vs Studio.  Will be with my wife and 2 daughters - 11 and 9.  Thanks!


A B S O L U T E L Y


----------



## DizDaD7

CarolynFH said:


> I do - we like to make breakfast in the room routinely (DH cooks while I get ready) and we love being able to bring half as many clothes because we can do laundry.  It's especially lovely to get home from vacation and put away a suitcase full of clean clothes instead of having a mountain of laundry to do.  ETA - DH just reminded me that eating breakfast in the room can save a lot of $ to offset the $78.
> 
> And when our kids were with us (we're empty nesters now) it was also nice to have a door between us and them at night.  (Someone else on the DIS, wish I could remember who so I could give credit, refers to the difference in cost as the *"nookie tax".... *)


LoL....This is tooo funny.


----------



## vikingdad

DizDaD7 said:


> LoL....This is tooo funny.



Thanks so much for the replies. I just booked the 1BR. I hope all the refurbs are done by then so will just be a matter of picking the best location at the resort. 1st world problems as they say.


----------



## DizDaD7

vikingdad said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. I just booked the 1BR. I hope all the refurbs are done by then so will just be a matter of picking the best location at the resort. 1st world problems as they say.


Are you Close to Hospitality House/ booking or just reg. booking?


----------



## DizDaD7

I do believe the vast majority of the rooms are complete, if not all...

FWIW, It was my 1st time at this resort this past fall, and also the 1st time in a 1 BR, and we were in BLDG 31 I believe. Turtle Pond....Loved it, but I really don't think there is a bad spot TBH..  Close to HH I would pick 62 or 14.  Then 46,47 on Peninsular RD.  or 17,18 in Millers Pond,


----------



## karatstravels

vikingdad said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. I just booked the 1BR. I hope all the refurbs are done by then so will just be a matter of picking the best location at the resort. 1st world problems as they say.



I honestly don't think there is a bad spot, and you will not regret booking a 1 bedroom VS a studio. On our most recent trip in Nov we were in a 2 bedroom in building 15. We loved this location, was close to HH and yet we could still walk to the pool at Millers Road (which we enjoy better than the feature pool). Our room was not refurbished, but I was certainly impressed with the condition of the room, it was spotless (and I am picky). We were hoping for a refurbished room, but the location made up for it. Cannot wait for our next trip home, going to book a Grand Villa this time (but will wait until all renos are complete). 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## OKW Lover

vikingdad said:


> Hi, looking at staying at OKW in June for 1st time ever.  Do you guys think $78 per night extra is worth it for 1BR vs Studio.  Will be with my wife and 2 daughters - 11 and 9.  Thanks!


Absolutely worth $78/night for a 1BR.  You'll be amazed at how much room you have.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I agree!  1 BRs are so worth the difference in price- full kitchen, ice, washer/dryer, 2 TVS, big balcony with table.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Beware! Our first stay in an OKW one bedroom is what pushed us over the edge to buy DVC


----------



## RaySharpton

I've tried Google to search for the OKW handicap studio, but I can only find five 2008 photos from Sue on the Disability Board.  Does anyone else have any photos of the OKW handicap studio?  I believe that some are lock-off units with some one-bedrooms, etc.

I am just curious about getting a wheelchair between the two beds and onto the balcony and just in general.


----------



## Deb & Bill

RaySharpton said:


> I've tried Google to search for the OKW handicap studio, but I can only find five 2008 photos from Sue on the Disability Board.  Does anyone else have any photos of the OKW handicap studio?  I believe that some are lock-off units with some one-bedrooms, etc.
> 
> I am just curious about getting a wheelchair between the two beds and onto the balcony and just in general.


The balcony/porch is rather small with the studio.  You might not be able to get a wheelchair on the porch since there are already two chairs and a small table on the porch.  The door is a swing door and not a slider, too.  My guess is you should be able to get a wheelchair between the two beds as long as it isn't an oversized chair.   We had a HA studio for one night in Bldg 20 a few years ago.  There was no tub, only a roll-in shower with a shower seat.


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you Deb & Bill.  That was what I was thinking, too.   This will be the first time I might go to OKW in years and the first time in a wheelchair.  My home resort is BWV.  I have been having a hard time getting a standard studio for the first two weeks in December 2019.  No availability for Sunday through Thursday nights.  I only own 50-points.

I might have to try and rent from a DVC reservation in the future or buy points.  Usually, I haven't had much luck with that either. 

That is why I was thinking about going to OKW, but I will have to waitlist and wait for the seven month time.

Thank you for your reply. 



Deb & Bill said:


> The balcony/porch is rather small with the studio.  You might not be able to get a wheelchair on the porch since there are already two chairs and a small table on the porch.  The door is a swing door and not a slider, too.  My guess is you should be able to get a wheelchair between the two beds as long as it isn't an oversized chair.   We had a HA studio for one night in Bldg 20 a few years ago.  There was no tub, only a roll-in shower with a shower seat.


----------



## gometros

vikingdad said:


> Hi, looking at staying at OKW in June for 1st time ever.  Do you guys think $78 per night extra is worth it for 1BR vs Studio.  Will be with my wife and 2 daughters - 11 and 9.  Thanks!



I agree with everyone else  We already had a one bedroom booked for a week pre-cruise in October when we decided to take our family to HH this summer. I could have downgraded to a studio to save points  but a week in OKW demands the comfort of a one bedroom. I'd rather borrow from next year than give it up.


----------



## MaryKM

We are fairly new to DVC and are doing our first split stay this summer. We'll be doing 4 nights at OKW and 4 nights at AKL this August. Before joining DVC, Port Orleans FQ was our favorite resort because of the quiet, homey vibe. Everything I've read about OKW seems to match that, so we're really looking forward to our stay.  We are crossing our fingers for a quiet villa away from the hubbub - maybe near a waterway-  so I've definitely appreciated all the posts here pointing out certain buildings to request. Super excited to stay here!


----------



## Deb & Bill

MaryKM said:


> We are fairly new to DVC and are doing our first split stay this summer. We'll be doing 4 nights at OKW and 4 nights at AKL this August. Before joining DVC, Port Orleans FQ was our favorite resort because of the quiet, homey vibe. Everything I've read about OKW seems to match that, so we're really looking forward to our stay.  We are crossing our fingers for a quiet villa away from the hubbub - maybe near a waterway-  so I've definitely appreciated all the posts here pointing out certain buildings to request. Super excited to stay here!


You're lucky.  There is no hubbub at OKW.


----------



## igrsod

MaryKM said:


> We are fairly new to DVC and are doing our first split stay this summer. We'll be doing 4 nights at OKW and 4 nights at AKL this August. Before joining DVC, Port Orleans FQ was our favorite resort because of the quiet, homey vibe. Everything I've read about OKW seems to match that, so we're really looking forward to our stay.  We are crossing our fingers for a quiet villa away from the hubbub - maybe near a waterway-  so I've definitely appreciated all the posts here pointing out certain buildings to request. Super excited to stay here!


You are making a great choice.  WE LOVE OKW for the same reasons.  Before DVC Port Orleans was our fav resort too.  You will love it.


----------



## chepic

MaryKM said:


> We are fairly new to DVC and are doing our first split stay this summer. We'll be doing 4 nights at OKW and 4 nights at AKL this August. Before joining DVC, Port Orleans FQ was our favorite resort because of the quiet, homey vibe. Everything I've read about OKW seems to match that, so we're really looking forward to our stay.  We are crossing our fingers for a quiet villa away from the hubbub - maybe near a waterway-  so I've definitely appreciated all the posts here pointing out certain buildings to request. Super excited to stay here!



You will be happy....no drama, no crazy, and no hubbub stuff. Quiet, relaxing, homey, and some of the nicest DVCers you will ever find!!!  :O) Turtle Pond area is a very nice place to be for that as well.


----------



## Rachel GB

18 days until the paradise of OKW! First timers and so very excited! My in-laws would like to have a shorter walk to HH, so hopefully we get that. Any tips for first-time stays at OKW?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Rachel GB said:


> 18 days until the paradise of OKW! First timers and so very excited! My in-laws would like to have a shorter walk to HH, so hopefully we get that. Any tips for first-time stays at OKW?


You can hop any bus to the Hospitality House.  And then hop a bus at Peninsular Road back to your area.


----------



## Rachel GB

Deb & Bill said:


> You can hop any bus to the Hospitality House.  And then hop a bus at Peninsular Road back to your area.


Thank you!


----------



## SwanVT2

Does the boat from SSR go to Okw and if do is it after the POFQ stop? Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

SwanVT2 said:


> Does the boat from SSR go to Okw and if do is it after the POFQ stop? Thanks!


No, there are three separate boats.  One for SSR, one for OKW and one for PO.  If you want to go to one of these resorts from OKW, you'll need to transfer at Disney Springs.  And the PO boat is a different dock than SSR and OKW.


----------



## NUHuskies#1

Honestly, I think OKW 1bdrm is the best DVC room in the entire inventory- including Aulani. Not an Aulani fan- happy we had the experience but wouldn’t go back. Enjoyed our North Shore AirBnB much more!


----------



## RaySharpton

That's good info, thanks.


Deb & Bill said:


> No, there are three separate boats.  One for SSR, one for OKW and one for PO.  If you want to go to one of these resorts from OKW, you'll need to transfer at Disney Springs.  And the PO boat is a different dock than SSR and OKW.


----------



## Lost boy

Heading down tomorrow for 16days in a one bedroom, can't wait, our favorite resort. We were already owners at ssr when we took a boat ride to check this place out, that was it, we bought points there on our return home. Now we book at ssr at 11 months, then combine our points and switch to okw at 7 months, been doing that ever since. Wouldn't even think about doing anything else, we're that happy with okw.


----------



## igrsod

Rachel GB said:


> 18 days until the paradise of OKW! First timers and so very excited! My in-laws would like to have a shorter walk to HH, so hopefully we get that. Any tips for first-time stays at OKW?


We have stayed both close to HH and very far away... and to be honest we liked the further away location.  We were right next to a bus stop and just took any bus to get to the HH.  We actually walked more when we were in the closer location.


----------



## Rachel GB

igrsod said:


> We have stayed both close to HH and very far away... and to be honest we liked the further away location.  We were right next to a bus stop and just took any bus to get to the HH.  We actually walked more when we were in the closer location.



Thanks for the input!  My in-laws are very interested in being able to walk to the pool, although I highly doubt it's going to be warm enough to swim given the extended forecast ! It's great to know that even if we're far away from HH, it will be a great location, too!  And your point about walking more when you're closer is an interesting one that I haven't considered!


----------



## chepic

Rachel GB said:


> 18 days until the paradise of OKW! First timers and so very excited! My in-laws would like to have a shorter walk to HH, so hopefully we get that. Any tips for first-time stays at OKW?


Have a celebratory drink at the Gurgling Suitcase, enjoy at least one meal at Olivia's, if they can't get you in the HH area, ask for Turtle Pond area...very nice, and take the time to relax!


----------



## Tigger's ally

chepic said:


> Have a celebratory drink at the Gurgling Suitcase, enjoy at least one meal at Olivia's, if they can't get you in the HH area, ask for Turtle Pond area...very nice, and take the time to relax!



Put us in the Turtle pond fan group.  We were in building 42 last time second floor in a 2BR.  Had hole #4 tee box right in front of our balcony.  My son and I played and called the girls when we got to the #3 green and told them to bring us a beer out of the fridge.  Was about 50 yards from Turtle shack and pool.  We have to stay here or South Point Road as we need the extra bathroom door as I usually stay in the living room while daughter, wife and lil grandtink have the master, son and girlfriend have the second bedroom. Don't mind that at all as it is just steps from the fridge!   Argh!   I actually stay on the pull out chair as it is quite a bit more comfy than the pull out couch.  We return in April and will get to scope out the new reno's.  Oh, I think me and my son's bill at the Gurgling suitcase for the week hit four figures with tip.


----------



## DizDaD7

MaryKM said:


> We are fairly new to DVC and are doing our first split stay this summer. We'll be doing 4 nights at OKW and 4 nights at AKL this August. Before joining DVC, Port Orleans FQ was our favorite resort because of the quiet, homey vibe. Everything I've read about OKW seems to match that, so we're really looking forward to our stay.  We are crossing our fingers for a quiet villa away from the hubbub - maybe near a waterway-  so I've definitely appreciated all the posts here pointing out certain buildings to request. Super excited to stay here!


Good choices...Not only is OKW quiet, but the other 1/2 of your S/S is just as serene & tranquil....You'll love them both I'm sure.


----------



## DizDaD7

Tigger's ally said:


> Put us in the Turtle pond fan group.  We were in building 42 last time second floor in a 2BR.  Had hole #4 tee box right in front of our balcony.  My son and I played and called the girls when we got to the #3 green and told them to bring us a beer out of the fridge.  Was about 50 yards from Turtle shack and pool.  We have to stay here or South Point Road as we need the extra bathroom door as I usually stay in the living room while daughter, wife and lil grandtink have the master, son and girlfriend have the second bedroom. Don't mind that at all as it is just steps from the fridge!   Argh!   I actually stay on the pull out chair as it is quite a bit more comfy than the pull out couch.  We return in April and will get to scope out the new reno's.  Oh, I think me and my son's bill at the Gurgling suitcase for the week hit four figures with tip.


------>  .....Arrrgh


----------



## Rachel GB

chepic said:


> Have a celebratory drink at the Gurgling Suitcase, enjoy at least one meal at Olivia's, if they can't get you in the HH area, ask for Turtle Pond area...very nice, and take the time to relax!



Sounds amazing! Thank you! 



Tigger's ally said:


> Put us in the Turtle pond fan group.  We were in building 42 last time second floor in a 2BR.  Had hole #4 tee box right in front of our balcony.  My son and I played and called the girls when we got to the #3 green and told them to bring us a beer out of the fridge.  Was about 50 yards from Turtle shack and pool.  We have to stay here or South Point Road as we need the extra bathroom door as I usually stay in the living room while daughter, wife and lil grandtink have the master, son and girlfriend have the second bedroom. Don't mind that at all as it is just steps from the fridge!   Argh!   I actually stay on the pull out chair as it is quite a bit more comfy than the pull out couch.  We return in April and will get to scope out the new reno's.  Oh, I think me and my son's bill at the Gurgling suitcase for the week hit four figures with tip.



That sounds like a perfect setup! The bar bill sounds painful but worth it!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Rachel GB said:


> Sounds amazing! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a perfect setup! The bar bill sounds painful but worth it!



Oh, we like to have a good time when we are there, that's for sure.


----------



## chepic

DizDaD7 said:


> ------>  .....Arrrgh


sounds like a perfect trip


----------



## chepic

Tigger's ally said:


> Put us in the Turtle pond fan group.  We were in building 42 last time second floor in a 2BR.  Had hole #4 tee box right in front of our balcony.  My son and I played and called the girls when we got to the #3 green and told them to bring us a beer out of the fridge.  Was about 50 yards from Turtle shack and pool.  We have to stay here or South Point Road as we need the extra bathroom door as I usually stay in the living room while daughter, wife and lil grandtink have the master, son and girlfriend have the second bedroom. Don't mind that at all as it is just steps from the fridge!   Argh!   I actually stay on the pull out chair as it is quite a bit more comfy than the pull out couch.  We return in April and will get to scope out the new reno's.  Oh, I think me and my son's bill at the Gurgling suitcase for the week hit four figures with tip.



Sounds like a great trip and that you would be perfect neighbors to have!!! LOL.


----------



## DizDaD7

chepic said:


> sounds like a perfect trip



-- *HOME..  *


----------



## DISFaninMI

Just booked OKW for the first time for a long weekend in mid-October - our fourth DVC resort (WL, AKL, and PVR vets).  Where do folks recommend for families with youngish kids (boys 7 and 11)? We're thinking of going to the parks 2 full days plus MNSSHP. We usually like 1-2 big pool trips and are also looking to make use of proximity to Disney Springs via the boat (or bus?).
Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## buteraa

Hello!  I was thinking about trying to rent points for a 2BR stay in October.  Does anyone have any pictures of the renovated 2 bedroom?  Is there a location you would recommend?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Deb & Bill

buteraa said:


> Hello!  I was thinking about trying to rent points for a 2BR stay in October.  Does anyone have any pictures of the renovated 2 bedroom?  Is there a location you would recommend?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


If you have ever stayed in a Hampton Inn, that's what the renovated villas look like.


----------



## Chuck S

They look a lot like my rental properties. (photo below)  Same basic color scheme.

I didn't hate it as much as I thought I would initially.  I stayed in a renovated 1 bedroom last week.  That said, some splashes of color would've helped a LOT, like a colorful border over the kitchen.  And the thing that really stuck out was the "marble" around the jetted tub.  It didn't match anything, really.  If they'd even used the gray flooring that was in the bathroom around the tub walls instead of that marble, it would've looked a lot better.  The wood wall, which they removed from the bathroom, looked a lot better than the plain drywall that is there now.  The new shower is really nice, and the design of the vanities is nice (though a different color would have brightened everything up) The lighted mirror in the room with the jetted tub is pretty neat.


----------



## chepic

DISFaninMI said:


> Just booked OKW for the first time for a long weekend in mid-October - our fourth DVC resort (WL, AKL, and PVR vets).  Where do folks recommend for families with youngish kids (boys 7 and 11)? We're thinking of going to the parks 2 full days plus MNSSHP. We usually like 1-2 big pool trips and are also looking to make use of proximity to Disney Springs via the boat (or bus?).
> Thanks in advance for the input!



We have 2 boys and because we go every year we started with the 2 park day rule...they get to pick the parks. The rest of the time is spent relaxing by the pool, mini-golf, bowling, Disney Springs, water parks, going to other properties...fun to walk around Animal Kingdom Lodge and then have dinner at BOMA....as well as driving off property to go to Cape Canaveral and other explorations. Disney Springs is better by boat from OKW in my opinion.


----------



## DizDaD7

TBH, There doesn't seem to be a bad area in OKW, IMHO.

That being said, it all depends on what type of scenery would you prefer? Golf course view, or perhaps of the canal, maybe somewhat of a pool vista. If you chose near HH, then of course you'll be by the main pool, and activities which is fine...The slide there is pretty good, and the overall vibe is cool...We were in Turtle Pond, so far enough without being to far away from the main area. About a 6 min walk, from our bldg. We did enjoy the quiet pool there, for it had shuffle board and cornhole and ping pong, along with a snack shed too. If we weren't able to snag a close to HH studio next time, then I'd like to try for a studio along peninsula Rd..near the river or on the backend by the quiet pool there..

Some people enjoy Millers pond, which I wouldn't mind either...Whichever you get I'm sure would be Great..


----------



## DISFaninMI

DizDaD7 said:


> TBH, There doesn't seem to be a bad area in OKW, IMHO.
> 
> That being said, it all depends on what type of scenery would you prefer? Golf course view, or perhaps of the canal, maybe somewhat of a pool vista. If you chose near HH, then of course you'll be by the main pool, and activities which is fine...The slide there is pretty good, and the overall vibe is cool...We were in Turtle Pond, so far enough without being to far away from the main area. About a 6 min walk, from our bldg. We did enjoy the quiet pool there, for it had shuffle board and cornhole and ping pong, along with a snack shed too. If we weren't able to snag a close to HH studio next time, then I'd like to try for a studio along peninsula Rd..near the river or on the backend by the quiet pool there..
> 
> Some people enjoy Millers pond, which I wouldn't mind either...Whichever you get I'm sure would be Great..



Thanks for the great info and advice.  Which buildings specifically would you suggest we request for the Turtle Pond area?  Looks like 32-34 are nearest to the bus stop, but maybe that's noisy with all the brake noise all night?  The boys do like cornhole and ping pong, so that could be fun.  Otherwise I was thinking of requesting 23-26 to be near HH. 

BTW, where does the water taxi to Disney Springs leave from? 

Thanks again!  You too @chepic !


----------



## DizDaD7

DISFaninMI said:


> Thanks for the great info and advice.  Which buildings specifically would you suggest we request for the Turtle Pond area?  Looks like 32-34 are nearest to the bus stop, but maybe that's noisy with all the brake noise all night?  The boys do like cornhole and ping pong, so that could be fun.  Otherwise I was thinking of *requesting 23-26 *to be near HH.
> 
> BTW, where does the water taxi to Disney Springs leave from?
> 
> Thanks again!  You too @chepic !


DiD you book close to HH?


----------



## DizDaD7

DISFaninMI said:


> Thanks for the great info and advice.  Which buildings specifically would you suggest we request for the Turtle Pond area?  Looks like 32-34 are nearest to the bus stop, but maybe that's noisy with all the brake noise all night?  The boys do like cornhole and ping pong, so that could be fun.  Otherwise I was thinking of requesting 23-26 to be near HH.
> 
> BTW, where does the water taxi to Disney Springs leave from?
> 
> Thanks again!  You too @chepic !


Buses are quiet TBH.
We stayed in BLDG 31. And We thought it was perfect. To me 36 -40 would probably be my least fav. if I had to chose..I can also see #35 as a nice spot...


----------



## Deb & Bill

DISFaninMI said:


> Thanks for the great info and advice.  Which buildings specifically would you suggest we request for the Turtle Pond area?  Looks like 32-34 are nearest to the bus stop, but maybe that's noisy with all the brake noise all night?  The boys do like cornhole and ping pong, so that could be fun.  Otherwise I was thinking of requesting 23-26 to be near HH.
> 
> BTW, where does the water taxi to Disney Springs leave from?
> 
> Thanks again!  You too @chepic !


The boat to Disney Springs leaves from the dock at the Hospitality House.


----------



## DISFaninMI

DizDaD7 said:


> DiD you book close to HH?



I don't _think_ so...  we rented points, so maybe that isn't possible?  Is close to HH a preferred rate?


----------



## Deb & Bill

DISFaninMI said:


> I don't _think_ so...  we rented points, so maybe that isn't possible?  Is close to HH a preferred rate?


No, there is no preferred rate at OKW.  It's just a specific booking category and it goes rather quickly at seven to 11 months out.  That booking category includes 11-14 and 23-26.  But it's my least preferred areas.


----------



## DISFaninMI

Deb & Bill said:


> No, there is no preferred rate at OKW.  It's just a specific booking category and it goes rather quickly at seven to 11 months out.  That booking category includes 11-14 and 23-26.  But it's my least preferred areas.



Duly noted.
Sounds like we should request the turtle pond area then.  Thanks again!


----------



## gometros

DISFaninMI said:


> Thanks for the great info and advice.  Which buildings specifically would you suggest we request for the Turtle Pond area?  Looks like 32-34 are nearest to the bus stop, but maybe that's noisy with all the brake noise all night?  The boys do like cornhole and ping pong, so that could be fun.  Otherwise I was thinking of requesting 23-26 to be near HH.
> 
> BTW, where does the water taxi to Disney Springs leave from?
> 
> Thanks again!  You too @chepic !



There's a dock behind the Hospitality House.


----------



## SwanVT2

Can the chair that opens into a single sleeper in the living room be moved into the bedroom?


----------



## OKW Lover

SwanVT2 said:


> Can the chair that opens into a single sleeper in the living room be moved into the bedroom?


No.  Its too big/heavy to move.


----------



## Deb & Bill

SwanVT2 said:


> Can the chair that opens into a single sleeper in the living room be moved into the bedroom?


No.  It's very wide and heavy.  Cannot get it through the door.  Besides, DVC has asked members not to move the furniture.  You could bring your own air bed and linens and make that up and put it in the bedroom.


----------



## mort1331

Heading to OKW for the first time this May. How far is it from the HH to the furthest building. Is that building closer to the Springs.
We are 4 males just going down to play some golf, no parks. So hitting up the dinners at night time too.
Thanks


----------



## chepic

mort1331 said:


> Heading to OKW for the first time this May. How far is it from the HH to the furthest building. Is that building closer to the Springs.
> We are 4 males just going down to play some golf, no parks. So hitting up the dinners at night time too.
> Thanks



The furthest building is probably a 15 minute walk...I have never stayed in that building.  Doesn't matter what building you stay in regarding Disney Springs as you need to take the bus or the ferry over.  The ferry is at the HH and the bus does need to stop at the bus stops in the complex.  My husband loves the courses there and is always pleased when we stay at OKW.  We enjoy seeing him when he comes by the condo.  Enjoy.


----------



## chepic

? Has anyone rented bikes for the entire stay?  Wondering if they have a deal like they did in Hilton Head.  I only see the $18/day.

Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

mort1331 said:


> Heading to OKW for the first time this May. How far is it from the HH to the furthest building. Is that building closer to the Springs.
> We are 4 males just going down to play some golf, no parks. So hitting up the dinners at night time too.
> Thanks


South Point is closest to the path to Disney Springs. But the path isn't out at night, so you can't use it at night. You need to take the boat or bus to Disney Springs. It's maybe a ten minute walk from the start of the path to the HH.


----------



## mort1331

Deb & Bill said:


> South Point is closest to the path to Disney Springs. But the path isn't out at night, so you can't use it at night. You need to take the boat or bus to Disney Springs. It's maybe a ten minute walk from the start of the path to the HH.


Thanks, or I guess we could just bring flashlights if the boats stop at 11pm


----------



## Tigger's ally

mort1331 said:


> Heading to OKW for the first time this May. How far is it from the HH to the furthest building. Is that building closer to the Springs.
> We are 4 males just going down to play some golf, no parks. So hitting up the dinners at night time too.
> Thanks



All the bus stops take you to the HH so if you want to go to Springs at night, just hop on any bus, get off at the HH and walk in between the check in and Olivia's and down to the boat to Springs. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Chuck S

mort1331 said:


> Thanks, or I guess we could just bring flashlights if the boats stop at 11pm


Boat stops at 11, I think busses from OKW to the Springs until 1 or 2.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mort1331 said:


> Thanks, or I guess we could just bring flashlights if the boats stop at 11pm


Don't take the path at night.  It's not safe with the wildlife around there.  A black bear was spotted a few years ago in that area.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Tigger's ally said:


> All the bus stops take you to the HH so if you want to go to Springs at night, just hop on any bus, get off at the HH and walk in between the check in and Olivia's and down to the boat to Springs. Easy Peasy.



I've been on buses that haven't stopped at the Hospitality House.  The bus driver yelled out "Is anyone going to the Hospitality House", after the bus filled up at Miller's Road.  When no one responded, he just took a left at Peninsula road, and we left the resort.  So be sure to listen to the bus driver!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Simba's Mom said:


> I've been on buses that haven't stopped at the Hospitality House.  The bus driver yelled out "Is anyone going to the Hospitality House", after the bus filled up at Miller's Road.  When no one responded, he just took a left at Peninsula road, and we left the resort.  So be sure to listen to the bus driver!



Cool way to handle it when it is a full bus.  IF it wasn't full and I was sitting at HH waiting for the next bus to that location, I might get REALLY REALLY laid back and do what I always do there.  HEAD TO GURGLING SUITCASE!


----------



## Rachel GB

Less than a week and we’re there!!!! So excited! 
About what time would you get to the bus stop closest to you (of course, we don’t know our building yet) if you want to get to the parks around 8:30 a.m.? There’s a website where I input OKW to each of the parks separately, and it gives a 16-20 minute bus ride for each, but I’m unfamiliar with the internal bus system with multiple stops. I figured on leaving the villa by 7:30 just to be sure, but I’m wondering if that’s giving it too much time. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Rachel GB said:


> Less than a week and we’re there!!!! So excited!
> About what time would you get to the bus stop closest to you (of course, we don’t know our building yet) if you want to get to the parks around 8:30 a.m.? There’s a website where I input OKW to each of the parks separately, and it gives a 16-20 minute bus ride for each, but I’m unfamiliar with the internal bus system with multiple stops. I figured on leaving the villa by 7:30 just to be sure, but I’m wondering if that’s giving it too much time. Thank you in advance!



That's probably about right.  Chances are you will have to wait a few minutes for the bus and then it stops at other stops too.


----------



## aoconnor

Question- if you book a Near HH villa and request buildings 23-26, is that something that is likely to be fufilled? Those would be my ideal buildings but I don't want to end up in 11-14.

In general, if you request groups of buildings (30-36, etc) is that something you usually get? Thanks!


----------



## chepic

Rachel GB said:


> Less than a week and we’re there!!!! So excited!
> About what time would you get to the bus stop closest to you (of course, we don’t know our building yet) if you want to get to the parks around 8:30 a.m.? There’s a website where I input OKW to each of the parks separately, and it gives a 16-20 minute bus ride for each, but I’m unfamiliar with the internal bus system with multiple stops. I figured on leaving the villa by 7:30 just to be sure, but I’m wondering if that’s giving it too much time. Thank you in advance!



We always are at the stop 1 hour before I want to get to the park, and 1.5 hours before if we are going to another hotel to have dinner.  That way we are never late!!!  Rather be early and walk around a bit than late and miss the opening or a reservation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

aoconnor said:


> Question- if you book a Near HH villa and request buildings 23-26, is that something that is likely to be fufilled? Those would be my ideal buildings but I don't want to end up in 11-14.
> 
> In general, if you request groups of buildings (30-36, etc) is that something you usually get? Thanks!


Not always.   It just depends on how full the resort is.


----------



## Rachel GB

chepic said:


> We always are at the stop 1 hour before I want to get to the park, and 1.5 hours before if we are going to another hotel to have dinner.  That way we are never late!!!  Rather be early and walk around a bit than late and miss the opening or a reservation.



Thank you so much for your helpful reply!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

What are the downsides of HH booking?  I thought it would be good since we don’t have a. Ar, but I think a few people have said it’s their least favorite and now Im wondering why?


----------



## jarestel

Lakegirl said:


> What are the downsides of HH booking?  I thought it would be good since we don’t have a. Ar, but I think a few people have said it’s their least favorite and now Im wondering why?



It's mostly personal preference, not necessarily that people think HH area is undesirable. The main pool can get pretty crowded while the "neighborhood" pools usually tend to be a bit quieter. There are some room configuration differences in the older buildings (HH area for the most part). Parking at some of the HH buildings can be tight during the day when people from other areas drive to the HH for dining or swimming. 

If you want to be close to the resort amenities, HH area is the way to go and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Have a great trip!


----------



## Chuck S

Lakegirl said:


> What are the downsides of HH booking?  I thought it would be good since we don’t have a. Ar, but I think a few people have said it’s their least favorite and now Im wondering why?



I don't think there is a downside, as such, it just depends upon the traveling party, and how close of friends or family you are.  A studio is a studio, but if you're booking one bedroom or larger, building numbers 29 and lower have one entrance to the master bathroom...through the master bedroom.  Building 30 and higher have two entrances to the master bath...through the master bedroom AND through the laundry room. It can make a difference if you have someone sleeping in the living room on the foldouts.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lakegirl said:


> What are the downsides of HH booking?  I thought it would be good since we don’t have a. Ar, but I think a few people have said it’s their least favorite and now Im wondering why?


People visiting the HH need to find a place to park if there isn't any place to park at the HH. So they park at the villas close by. If you were out, you come back and can't find a place to park. It isn't a problem for 23 thru 26, but you might not get those units.  We like South Point and Miller's Road and just walk to the HH area if we want to go there. And we avoid the main pool at all costs.  Not into the noise and games that are held there all day long.


----------



## Jennasis

Hey gang.  We have our first OKW stay coming up in 99 days!  We typically are very easy to please and don't even make many requests.  Sometimes doing room-roulette is part of the fun!  But for a resort as large as OKW is, we may need to make some requests.  We have a car and drive to the parks so no need to worry about being close to bus stops.  However, if we want to get to Olivia's etc, do how does the bus system work to get from stops around the resort to the main house with the shops and restaurants and boat to DS?

Also, what would be a good building/area to request if we want to be near a pool?  Doesn't have to be the main feature pool  In fact, we like quiet pools a lot! Loved the Paddock pool at SSR.  Are there pools with snack bars etc near them other than the main pool?

Totally looking forward to the chill vibe!  This trip will be primarily for Flower & Garden, DS and Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## mlittig

Jennasis said:


> Hey gang.  We have our first OKW stay coming up in 99 days!  We typically are very easy to please and don't even make many requests.  Sometimes doing room-roulette is part of the fun!  But for a resort as large as OKW is, we may need to make some requests.  We have a car and drive to the parks so no need to worry about being close to bus stops.  However, if we want to get to Olivia's etc, do how does the bus system work to get from stops around the resort to the main house with the shops and restaurants and boat to DS?
> 
> Also, what would be a good building/area to request if we want to be near a pool?  Doesn't have to be the main feature pool  In fact, we like quiet pools a lot! Loved the Paddock pool at SSR.  Are there pools with snack bars etc near them other than the main pool?
> 
> Totally looking forward to the chill vibe!  This trip will be primarily for Flower & Garden, DS and Typhoon Lagoon.



I would recommend the Turtle Pond area as it has a quiet pool and a snack bar. Plus it is an easy walk to the Hospitality House area


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jennasis said:


> Hey gang.  We have our first OKW stay coming up in 99 days!  We typically are very easy to please and don't even make many requests.  Sometimes doing room-roulette is part of the fun!  But for a resort as large as OKW is, we may need to make some requests.  We have a car and drive to the parks so no need to worry about being close to bus stops.  However, if we want to get to Olivia's etc, do how does the bus system work to get from stops around the resort to the main house with the shops and restaurants and boat to DS?
> 
> Also, what would be a good building/area to request if we want to be near a pool?  Doesn't have to be the main feature pool  In fact, we like quiet pools a lot! Loved the Paddock pool at SSR.  Are there pools with snack bars etc near them other than the main pool?
> 
> Totally looking forward to the chill vibe!  This trip will be primarily for Flower & Garden, DS and Typhoon Lagoon.


You can hop any bus and get off at the Hospitality House.  Then you can walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and take a bus to any of the other three stops - South Point, Turtle Pond or Millers Road.   Or you can walk anywhere.  It's maybe 10 minutes to walk from one area to another.  Just make sure you walk on the sidewalks and not on the sides of the road.  There are several areas where the sidewalk crosses the road and you'll need to cross there because there is no sidewalk if you try to stay on the side you were walking on. 

Theme park buses go this route - Enter the resort, Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Millers Road, Hospitality House, leave the resort.
Internal/DS buses go this route - Enter the resort, Hospitality House, Millers Road, Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Hospitality House, leave the resort.


----------



## mort1331

So if its no more than 10-15walk from the farthest buildings to HH. How often are the busses to the Springs?


----------



## Chuck S

mort1331 said:


> So if its no more than 10-15 walk from the farthest buildings to HH. How often are the busses to the Springs?


25 to 30 minutes on average, since they double as the OKW internal shuttles. Walk to HH from the farthest bldg (50) is about .67 miles, or roughly the equivalent of 1/2 way around the World Showcase Promenade at EPCOT.


----------



## Lakegirl

Deb & Bill said:


> People visiting the HH need to find a place to park if there isn't any place to park at the HH. So they park at the villas close by. If you were out, you come back and can't find a place to park. It isn't a problem for 23 thru 26, but you might not get those units.  We like South Point and Miller's Road and just walk to the HH area if we want to go there. And we avoid the main pool at all costs.  Not into the noise and games that are held there all day long.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

Here now in a renovated room in turtle pond, building 39.  Renovation here appears to be very fresh, it doesn’t looks like very many, if anyone has stayed in this room before us.
I mostly love the renovation, the bathrooms look great and the big TV in the living room is pretty awesome.
And they left the ceiling fans!  Which are starting to get scarce at Disney hotels.

They have also gotten around to installing the dreaded shampoo/conditioner/shower gel holders in the bathrooms.  They don’t look terrible, but I’m not a fan.


----------



## Tar_Heels_Love_WDW

Got in yesterday. Deluxe Studio, building 44.

I like the refurb for the most part. The carpet needed the update and the raised beds add a lot of suitcase storage that was previously lacking.

I understand the complaints that the bathroom refurb isn’t really Key West themed, but I like it and think it maintains the charm of Key West with the painted vanity and mirror frame.

Also of note, happy they kept the ceiling fan and our studio came with real mugs, not just paper (I know the suspected phase out of real mugs is a concern for many people)


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hi guys!!!  I just booked a 1 night stay in a 1 bedroom near the hospitality house before we move over to BCV for 9 nights (it will be myself, DH, DD18 and DD15).  We are all very excited to be staying at OKW and even though it is for just 1 night, I can definitely see us staying there for a full stay in the future.  My only question is, what area is near the hospitality house?  Thank you for any information you can give me .


----------



## Deb & Bill

PoohsFan1 said:


> Hi guys!!!  I just booked a 1 night stay in a 1 bedroom near the hospitality house before we move over to BCV for 9 nights (it will be myself, DH, DD18 and DD15).  We are all very excited to be staying at OKW and even though it is for just 1 night, I can definitely see us staying there for a full stay in the future.  My only question is, what area is near the hospitality house?  Thank you for any information you can give me .


Bldg 11-14 and 23-26.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Deb & Bill said:


> Bldg 11-14 and 23-26.


Thank you so much for the quick reply!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

What is everybody’s favorite HH building?


----------



## Chuck S

Lakegirl said:


> What is everybody’s favorite HH building?


It depends on if I have a car or not.  If I have no car, I like 11 to 14, a little closer to HH, and crowded parking makes no difference without a car. If I do have a car, then I go for the 23 to 26 cluster behind the Peninsular Road bus stop.


----------



## Lakegirl

Chuck S said:


> It depends on if I have a car or not.  If I have no car, I like 11 to 14, a little closer to HH, and crowded parking makes no difference without a car. If I do have a car, then I go for the 23 to 26 cluster behind the Peninsular Road bus stop.


Thanks.  We will not have a car.


----------



## OKW Lover

Lakegirl said:


> What is everybody’s favorite HH building?


Building 35.  Very handy to the Turtle Pond pool.  Directly across the street from a bus stop.  Little road noise.


----------



## Chuck S

OKW Lover said:


> Building 35.  Very handy to the Turtle Pond pool.  Directly across the street from a bus stop.  Little road noise.


Yeah, but that isn't a building in the HH category.  I like 30 to 35 if someone is sleeping in the living room of a 1 bed or larger unit, since they have the 2nd entrance to the master bath.


----------



## OKW Lover

Chuck S said:


> Yeah, but that isn't a building in the HH category.  I like 30 to 35 if someone is sleeping in the living room of a 1 bed or larger unit, since they have the 2nd entrance to the master bath.


You are right - I missed the HH part of the question.


----------



## Lakegirl

Chuck S said:


> Yeah, but that isn't a building in the HH category.  I like 30 to 35 if someone is sleeping in the living room of a 1 bed or larger unit, since they have the 2nd entrance to the master bath.


Thanks so much for that piece of info.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I prefer not to stay in the near HH area villas.


----------



## Lakegirl

Deb & Bill said:


> I prefer not to stay in the near HH area villas.


Do you usually have a car?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lakegirl said:


> Do you usually have a car?


Yes.  But it is an easy walk to the HH from almost anywhere at OKW.


----------



## Chef Louis

We have a reservation in about 50 days and I am starting the planning process now. 

I'm sure this has been answered 100 times, but we would really like a water view. Don't really care how close we are to anything just a nice water/river view. We are in a dedicated 2 bedroom and not booked in the close to HH room. Any suggestion on a building request?


----------



## BillPA

our requested locations have changed for the last few trips now that I need an ECV (scooter) I request bldg 23-29 or south point near bus stop.  Often the scooter spots are full if you get on at Turtle pond or later. I hate having to have people move just to get a space for the scooter, so I like to get the earlier bus stops.


----------



## OKW Lover

Chef Louis said:


> We have a reservation in about 50 days and I am starting the planning process now.
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered 100 times, but we would really like a water view. Don't really care how close we are to anything just a nice water/river view. We are in a dedicated 2 bedroom and not booked in the close to HH room. Any suggestion on a building request?


OKW does have some units with water views but not that many.  Rather than specify a particular building, just request "Water View".  That tells the room assigner exactly is important to you and gives them wide flexibility to meet them.


----------



## reillydiane05

OKW is my favorite resort/home resort!! I have the best memories associated with this resort- from a trip with all of my mom's siblings in 2010 to staying in a grand villa with my Aunt Anita's family in 2010, OKW holds a special place in my heart. I also have a funny/weird story about Olivia's, but thats for another reply


----------



## jedz007

BillPA said:


> With the refurb I can't say what they have now. I have not seen any posts about a GV since the new layout, Please post info after your trip, and have a great stay, if it's your first stay in an OKW GV be ready to be floored by all the space.


We just got back from our trip, we were unexpectedly moved to hospitality house area building 15. We think it was because our checkout day corresponded with when they were planning on shutting it down for refurbishment. While we were there they took the walls down around building building 16. The amount of space was great, we were 10 people. I had no problem accessing the HDMI port on the side. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## DizDaD7

Gimme the worst room in this place, and I'll take it over a lot of other resorts...
As others have stated, there really isn't a far walk from anywhere, & it is so calming & peaceful.
The only complaint I had, was that I didn't have enough time to spend around the resort, Just on departure day... but that won't happen again..


----------



## Deb & Bill

jedz007 said:


> We just got back from our trip, we were unexpectedly moved to hospitality house area building 15. We think it was because our checkout day corresponded with when they were planning on shutting it down for refurbishment. While we were there they took the walls down around building building 16. The amount of space was great, we were 10 people. I had no problem accessing the HDMI port on the side. Thanks for all your help.


Bldg 15 is not considered Near HH area for booking.  11-14, 23-26 are Near HH booking category.


----------



## jedz007

Deb & Bill said:


> Bldg 15 is not considered Near HH area for booking.  11-14, 23-26 are Near HH booking category.


 My bad the only reason I thought it was, was because when I used the MDE app to open my door it said it was Hospitality House Area. Either way it wasn't very far away.


----------



## DizneeCM

Haven't been to OKW in a long time and am getting ready to put in room request (studio). We will have a car and would prefer to be in a quiet area away from the bus stops and traffic/pool noise. Would love to have a canal view but was wondering if the boats that go by are noisy at night?  Have stayed in the Turtle Pond and South Point areas before and enjoyed it.  Any suggestions for quiet area with a lovely view? Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

The boats are not noisy at night.  Building 45 and 46 have the best canal views for studios.


----------



## DizneeCM

Thanks Chuck S, that's good to know. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## OKW Lover

Agree with @Chuck S above.  But, those buildings are susceptible to (road) traffic noise.


----------



## DizneeCM

Thanks OKW Lover, I'll keep that in mind too. I guess the main thing we're hoping for is a quiet area with a relaxing (preferably water) view.


----------



## ladyderks

Any recommendations for a 2 bedroom villa? Would prefer one that has a nice balcony view (water view would be awesome!), but that also doesn’t have much traffic/road noise. Most of the pictures on touring plans show the view from the entrances to the rooms (which face the parking lots), so I’m having a hard time deciding what room (or area) to request! Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

ladyderks said:


> Any recommendations for a 2 bedroom villa? Would prefer one that has a nice balcony view (water view would be awesome!), but that also doesn’t have much traffic/road noise. Most of the pictures on touring plans show the view from the entrances to the rooms (which face the parking lots), so I’m having a hard time deciding what room (or area) to request! Thanks



In the near HH category, bldg 23 has a nice view of a golf pond, the same with non-HH bldg 35 & 43, and of course 45 and 46 for canal view.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Chuck S said:


> In the near HH category, bldg 23 has a nice view of a golf pond, the same with non-HH bldg 35 & 43, and of course 45 and 46 for canal view.



We were in building 42 last time and had a 2 BR dedicated on the second floor.  Our balcony had a nice view of the #4 tee box for LBV and the pond that is to the left of the tee.  While we were in a building fairly close to a major road, we never heard any road noise and we were right beside Turtle shack.  Loved the location. Loved the cut through the utility room to the master bath.


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKW Lover said:


> Agree with @Chuck S above.  But, those buildings are susceptible to (road) traffic noise.


Oh, yeah.  Squeaky

 brakes from the buses every time they stop at the stop sign.  55 and 54 at the end of South Point near the path to Disney Springs are nice and quiet (except for the pool nearby if people swim beyond posted hours).


----------



## chepic

Last visit we were in a 2 bedroom in 46 on the second floor that looked out over the river. Have to say it was one of the best villas we have ever stayed in; little to no noise at all, great view, easy walk to both HH and the Turtle Pond pool, and easy bus stops to choose from.  Would totally stay there again, and we asked too when we return in June.


----------



## mort1331

Am I correct that all the buildings from 30 and up have the walk thru to the master bath. Just about to put in a room request and that is the big one for us in the 2 bdrm. Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

mort1331 said:


> Am I correct that all the buildings from 30 and up have the walk thru to the master bath. Just about to put in a room request and that is the big one for us in the 2 bdrm. Thanks


Yes.  Turtle Pond and South Point, plus the three newer buildings (62. 63 and 64).  None in the Near HH area have the door through the laundry room.


----------



## Tigger's ally

mort1331 said:


> Am I correct that all the buildings from 30 and up have the walk thru to the master bath. Just about to put in a room request and that is the big one for us in the 2 bdrm. Thanks


Yes, that is correct


----------



## JenniferYoung44

I apologize if I just missed or someone else asked before, but what does “H.A” with the red box stand for in the map on page 1?


----------



## JenniferYoung44

One more question, do all OKW studios have a small balcony/patio? Or only some?


----------



## Chuck S

The red H.A. box indicted building that have some handicap ADA modified rooms.  All studios at OKW have a small balcony or patio.  The only real noticeable difference is the a few studios, in the crossbar of "U" shaped buildings, don't have a front window.  The room layout is the same, just no front window...usually a mirror or paining instead.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Thanks. I’m desperately trying to decide between buying beach club and OKW but I just keep going back and forth. I think I’m about 70/30 in favor of OKW


----------



## Deb & Bill

The second bedroom of a two bedroom villa at OKW will not have a separate balcony/porch.  Only the main one off the living room/master bedroom.  But if you get a lockoff, it wlll have a small balcony/porch with the second bedroom.


----------



## mort1331

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes.  Turtle Pond and South Point, plus the three newer buildings (62. 63 and 64).  None in the Near HH area have the door through the laundry room.





Tigger's ally said:


> Yes, that is correct


Thanks...4 adult males...makes it easier than walkkng in the bedrooms.


----------



## mort1331

What if any for 4 males would be the advantage of a lock off as opposed to dedicated 2 bdrm when we are asking?


----------



## Tigger's ally

mort1331 said:


> Thanks...4 adult males...makes it easier than walkkng in the bedrooms.



Yeah, plus when you all do the laundry......   ARghhhhhh!


----------



## mort1331

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, plus when you all do the laundry......   ARghhhhhh!


ya right...lol


----------



## chepic

mort1331 said:


> What if any for 4 males would be the advantage of a lock off as opposed to dedicated 2 bdrm when we are asking?


There really wouldn't be if it is just 4 of you.
We are getting a lock off so our son and his friends will have their own entrance into the condo without having to walk through the living room area waking up our other son and his friend when they come in late.


----------



## Tigger's ally

mort1331 said:


> What if any for 4 males would be the advantage of a lock off as opposed to dedicated 2 bdrm when we are asking?



Only if the extra balcony in the lockoff studio is important.  Main balcony is certainly big enough for your whole group but if someone in the lockoff studio side wanted a small balcony there then so be it.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

We are staying one night after our cruise in OKW and I am totally jealous of the online room request choices y’all have!  I was so surprised to see area choices since I am so used to seeing upper/lower floor as the only choice.

It’s our first time at OKW and the waitlist filled for a regular studio (not near HH) so what  is the suggested request?  My first thoughts were Turtle Pond or Peninsula. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## jerseygal

chepic said:


> Last visit we were in a 2 bedroom in 46 on the second floor that looked out over the river. Have to say it was one of the best villas we have ever stayed in; little to no noise at all, great view, easy walk to both HH and the Turtle Pond pool, and easy bus stops to choose from.  Would totally stay there again, and we asked too when we return in June.


Building 46 sounds nice! Like quieter locations, this seems great!


----------



## dis2cruise

Turtle pond snack store...does anyone know if it will be open in the early part of September?  We will be there 9/7-9/11.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dis2cruise said:


> Turtle pond snack store...does anyone know if it will be open in the early part of September?  We will be there 9/7-9/11.


It is usually only open seasonally.  So it might be closed or only open with limited hours.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Deb & Bill said:


> It is usually only open seasonally.  So it might be closed or only open with limited hours.


Does anyone know if it will be open during Spring Break (mid-April)?


----------



## Tigger's ally

disneyfan2kids said:


> Does anyone know if it will be open during Spring Break (mid-April)?



Our last trip was mid/late April and it was open from like 10-4 then...Beer was cold.


----------



## chepic

jerseygal said:


> Building 46 sounds nice! Like quieter locations, this seems great!


It was fabulous.  I had wanted to stay in one of those so I was happy to finally snag one.


----------



## jerseygal

chepic said:


> It was fabulous.  I had wanted to stay in one of those so I was happy to finally snag one.


You indicated that there was little street noise. I read a review today on Trip Advisor, which didn't specify the building, but said that there was a lot of street noise in their unit. I am more of a "light sleeper", so a lot of street noise won't work for me.


----------



## Chuck S

jerseygal said:


> You indicated that there was little street noise. I read a review today on Trip Advisor, which didn't specify the building, but said that there was a lot of street noise in their unit. I am more of a "light sleeper", so a lot of street noise won't work for me.


The problem is, what is noisy to some may not even be noticed by others.  It is safe to say there will be at least some noise, street, fireworks, transportation/boats/monorail in almost every single room anywhere on Walt DIsney World property.  If there is a private function at Typhoon Lagoon, there is likely to be noise from that at OKW or SSR, as well.  Much depends not just on location, but atmospheric conditions as well.  Sometimes you'll hear EPCOT fireworks at OKW, sometimes you don't.  The noise has rarely been enough to make any difference to me, at OKW in any building, with the exception of the GayDays party at Typhoon Lagoon, some years that was really loud, other years, not so much. But your experience may be completely different.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We heard every bus leaving South Point (and their brakes squealing) when we were in Bldg 45.


----------



## jerseygal

Deb & Bill said:


> We heard every bus leaving South Point (and their brakes squealing) when we were in Bldg 45.


----------



## BillPA

at building 45, I think it's the stop sign that causes the bus noise. You might also get a few boat horns as well. Unless you're on the balcony you should not hear much if any noise.


----------



## chepic

We were in building 46 on the 2nd floor 2 bedrooms with balcony facing the riverway and David and I remember commenting on the fact that it was rather quiet for being on the "main" road. Maybe because we were in the middle of the grouping.  I find that the end buildings tend to be noisier. Just my view.   But no building is worse than 29 on the end!!!  Now that is noisy.


----------



## rg35

Living in NYC, hearing complaints of "street noise" at Old Key West really makes me giggle.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rg35 said:


> Living in NYC, hearing complaints of "street noise" at Old Key West really makes me giggle.


 
and having stayed at All stars where all your neighbors bathroom flushes are etched into you memory each day....

I do agree with the middle of the building really blocking out exterior noise.  Building 42 is pretty close to Bonnett Creek Road but we never heard it in our inside 2BR.


----------



## Deb & Bill

rg35 said:


> Living in NYC, hearing complaints of "street noise" at Old Key West really makes me giggle.


Giggle all you like.  We used to live in the country in Eastern Montana and had no traffic at all on the road that went past our house except for a horse or some cattle or maybe our only neighbor to the East.  We were a mile and a half from our mailbox on the highway and twelve miles from town.  Then we moved to a one block long dead end street in Louisiana and the only traffic was the people who lived on the street.


----------



## Tigger's ally

chepic said:


> We were in building 46 on the 2nd floor 2 bedrooms with balcony facing the riverway and David and I remember commenting on the fact that it was rather quiet for being on the "main" road. Maybe because we were in the middle of the grouping.  I find that the end buildings tend to be noisier. Just my view.   But no building is worse than 29 on the end!!!  Now that is noisy.



So, in 46, did you walk to the Turtle pond bus stop or the South Point?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tigger's ally said:


> So, in 46, did you walk to the Turtle pond bus stop or the South Point?


South Point was closer.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Deb & Bill said:


> South Point was closer.



yeah, the map shows it is a lot closer.  Building 45 looks to be halfway between them.  Are those two buidings considered South Point or turtle pond.  My requests are Turtle Pond, close to transportation.


----------



## chepic

Tigger's ally said:


> So, in 46, did you walk to the Turtle pond bus stop or the South Point?



It depended upon where we were going and the timing of the busses.  South Point was a bit closer, or sometimes we would just walk to the HH and catch the bus as that was the last stop in the resort to go to the parks.


----------



## bit413

I am looking for a grocery that is close to OKW that would allow us to order before time and pick up at the store?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Chuck S

I think WalMart and Publix both have that service. For grocery delivery, I've had good luck with Amazon Prime Now (different app from regular Amazon Prime).


----------



## Deb & Bill

bit413 said:


> I am looking for a grocery that is close to OKW that would allow us to order before time and pick up at the store?  Any suggestions?


WalMart?


----------



## buteraa

Hi everyone, 

We are staying in a studio for the first time in December.  Do you know when all of the room reservations will be completed?  Also, does anyone have a picture of a newly refurbished studio?

Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

buteraa said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are staying in a studio for the first time in December.  Do you know when all of the room reservations will be completed?  Also, does anyone have a picture of a newly refurbished studio?
> 
> Thank you!



All the renovations should be completed by then.  They may only have another month or two left.


----------



## Magic4UsZ's

We are going May 19,2019 from what I can research it looks like all the resort should be done with the refurbishment, does anyone know if that is accurate?
Also can anyone let me know if the new couch that folds out to a bed is an improvement/ more comfortable than its previous version.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Magic4UsZ's said:


> We are going May 19,2019 from what I can research it looks like all the resort should be done with the refurbishment, does anyone know if that is accurate?
> Also can anyone let me know if the new couch that folds out to a bed is an improvement/ more comfortable than its previous version.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I doubt the new sleeper sofa will be any better.  The twin sleeper chair isn't too bad, though.


----------



## zorro77

Slept in on new sleeper sofa last november, thought it was good.


----------



## Magic4UsZ's

Good to hear, I sure hope so! Our adult kids are sleeping on it,when they were little kids I didn’t think too much of it but now they are adults and I know I’m picky about my bed. Last time my oldest said she could feel the bar that went thru the middle. I’m guessing it was getting pretty worn,so glad they have updated.Hoping it is better!


----------



## The Jackal

Magic4UsZ's said:


> We are going May 19,2019 from what I can research it looks like all the resort should be done with the refurbishment, does anyone know if that is accurate?
> Also can anyone let me know if the new couch that folds out to a bed is an improvement/ more comfortable than its previous version.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Yes it should be done. OKW studios have 2 queen beds, and the 1 and 2 bedrooms will not have the fold down Murphy bed, just another sleeper sofa.  There is a window in the way.


----------



## zorro77

Have they changed to wall mounted soaps in the handicapped bedrooms at OKW. When we were there last fall the talk was they were not going to. For the shower area.


----------



## Simba's Mom

zorro77 said:


> Have they changed to wall mounted soaps in the handicapped bedrooms at OKW. When we were there last fall the talk was they were not going to. For the shower area.



This question is well-timed.  I just read that it is suggested that wall-mounted liquid soap in showers be installed for the elderly.  The reason given is that a major cause of falls in the shower is from people dropping the soap (or hand held liquid soap container) and trying to lean down to pick it up.  Reading that gave me a different perspective on wall-mounted soap-perhaps OKW might be doing this in HA units.


----------



## zorro77

Good point


----------



## luvthatdisney

Hi guys,

We will be at OKW the first week of October.  It will be a trip of firsts for us.  First DVC stay as members, first time at OKW, and the first time in about 15 years that we will travel to Disney with both of our adult kids.  I have a few questions about OKW that I hope you guys don't mind answering!

1.  We will be 4 adults in a 2 bedroom lock off.  Don't mind walking a bit to stuff, but would like to have a water view if at all possible.  Can you guys suggest a good building?

2.  On that note, what is the best way to submit a room request and when do you do it?

3. Do most of you staying at OKW cook breakfast, lunch, etc?  I am not much for cooking on vacation, but with the kitchen I thought I would at least have some breakfast staples and snacks.  Do you guys utilize the restaurants on site for any of your meals?  I know they do not have a food court, but is there a good place for a quick bite and if you are not staying near HH how are you getting there (walk or bus).  I have read that Olivia's is good, but not sure how quick that would be.

Sorry for so many questions, trying to get my ADR's in today and looking at logistics of getting around the resort.  Our big meals are usually during lunch and with Food & Wine during our stay I am sure we will be doing a lot of that as well.

Thank you!!


----------



## jmpurdy

We love OKW and are staying there in August. The only meal we cook at a DVC is breakfast. We get up early enough to enjoy our coffee, cook breakfast, start dishwasher and leave for the day. Olivia's is great, but never done it for breakfast, as being a sit down restaurant, wouldn't be quick. I believe you can make your bldg. location anytime, though some call again closer to check in.


----------



## Chuck S

luvthatdisney said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We will be at OKW the first week of October.  It will be a trip of firsts for us.  First DVC stay as members, first time at OKW, and the first time in about 15 years that we will travel to Disney with both of our adult kids.  I have a few questions about OKW that I hope you guys don't mind answering!
> 
> 1.  We will be 4 adults in a 2 bedroom lock off.  Don't mind walking a bit to stuff, but would like to have a water view if at all possible.  Can you guys suggest a good building?
> 
> 2.  On that note, what is the best way to submit a room request and when do you do it?
> 
> 3. Do most of you staying at OKW cook breakfast, lunch, etc?  I am not much for cooking on vacation, but with the kitchen I thought I would at least have some breakfast staples and snacks.  Do you guys utilize the restaurants on site for any of your meals?  I know they do not have a food court, but is there a good place for a quick bite and if you are not staying near HH how are you getting there (walk or bus).  I have read that Olivia's is good, but not sure how quick that would be.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, trying to get my ADR's in today and looking at logistics of getting around the resort.  Our big meals are usually during lunch and with Food & Wine during our stay I am sure we will be doing a lot of that as well.
> 
> Thank you!!



1>  It depends upon the type of water view you want.  45. 46 and 55 have view, some limited, of the canal to Disney Springs.  Building 35 has a nice view of a pond/fountain.

2> Room request are best made by calling Member Services.  If you do online check-in do NOT use any of those requests, as they will over ride what Member Service has put in.

3> Generally, I have breakfast in the room, cereal, coffee, fruit and so forth...occasionally I'll make eggs. I also keep sandwich items in the fridge in case of bad weather of just coming back early.  Lunch is usually table service in a park or Disney Springs.  Olivia's at OKW is an excellent casual table service restaurant, but service is somewhat relaxed...noit super fast.  The quick service offerings at Goods to Go are pretty limited to burgers, sandwiches, soup, salad. SOmetimes we take the boat to Disney Springs and eat at Earl of Sandwich for a lighter meal.

4>  The farthest building from HH is about 2/3 of a mile, or the equivalent of 1/2 way around world showcase.  I do take a bus if I'm near the South Point stop, otherwise I walk it.  BUt you can hop on any park bus, they will stop at HH before exiting the resort.  To get back, walk across the bridge from HH to the peninsular road stop, and again hop on any park bus.  There is an internal bus, that also serves Disney SPrings and Typhoon Lagoon, taking a park bus is usually faster.


----------



## quinacciani

Spending my 30th birthday in WDW at OKW with my husband! We rented DVC points, but we have standard view and not near HH. If I could go back, I would have rented near the HH in that category. If I am in the standard category (studio), what would my next best buildings be to still be as near the HH as possible? Walking isn't an issue for us (we live in NYC and walking a few miles in a day isn't out of the norm for us) but since it's a short trip, I would like to be a little closer to the main bus stop and pool to maximize time a bit more. 

Welcoming any suggestions so I can at least make the request!


----------



## Chuck S

quinacciani said:


> Spending my 30th birthday in WDW at OKW with my husband! We rented DVC points, but we have standard view and not near HH. If I could go back, I would have rented near the HH in that category. If I am in the standard category (studio), what would my next best buildings be to still be as near the HH as possible? Walking isn't an issue for us (we live in NYC and walking a few miles in a day isn't out of the norm for us) but since it's a short trip, I would like to be a little closer to the main bus stop and pool to maximize time a bit more.
> 
> Welcoming any suggestions so I can at least make the request!


Building 15, 16, 62, 63, 64, 27, 28 or 29 will be the closest non-HH building to HH.


----------



## dbogen

Magic4UsZ's said:


> We are going May 19,2019 from what I can research it looks like all the resort should be done with the refurbishment, does anyone know if that is accurate?
> Also can anyone let me know if the new couch that folds out to a bed is an improvement/ more comfortable than its previous version.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



We will be there the sames week.  It's our first visit as members and I am so excited.  We are actually in a split stay with the first 2 days at SS and the last 3 at OKW.  I have found so much good information on the resort from here.

Thank you All.


----------



## Deb & Bill

quinacciani said:


> Spending my 30th birthday in WDW at OKW with my husband! We rented DVC points, but we have standard view and not near HH. If I could go back, I would have rented near the HH in that category. If I am in the standard category (studio), what would my next best buildings be to still be as near the HH as possible? Walking isn't an issue for us (we live in NYC and walking a few miles in a day isn't out of the norm for us) but since it's a short trip, I would like to be a little closer to the main bus stop and pool to maximize time a bit more.
> 
> Welcoming any suggestions so I can at least make the request!


We hate going to the main pool during the daytime with all the noise from the "parties".  We love the neighborhood pools much better.


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> We hate going to the main pool during the daytime with all the noise from the "parties".  We love the neighborhood pools much better.


I agree, the only real advantage to the theme pool is the slide.  The neighborhood pools are quieter and more relaxing.


----------



## huey578

Is there an internal shuttle service to HH?


----------



## Deb & Bill

huey578 said:


> Is there an internal shuttle service to HH?


Yes, it might also be the Disney Springs Bus.  The route is:
HH
Millers Road
Peninsular Rd
South Point
Turtle Pond
HH

It should say Internal Bus on the front of the bus on the electronic sign.

But you can hop any theme park bus and get to the HH since that is the last stop for those buses.   Then walk over to Peninsular Rd and take it back to your location if you don't care to walk.


----------



## huey578

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, it might also be the Disney Springs Bus.  The route is:
> HH
> Millers Road
> Peninsular Rd
> South Point
> Turtle Pond
> HH
> 
> It should say Internal Bus on the front of the bus on the electronic sign.
> 
> But you can hop any theme park bus and get to the HH since that is the last stop for those buses.   Then walk over to Peninsular Rd and take it back to your location if you don't care to walk.


Thank you


----------



## Chuck S

huey578 said:


> Is there an internal shuttle service to HH?


To get to the HH area, you can also hop on ANY park pus, the last stop prior to leaving the resort is HH.  To return, simply walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop, and again, catch any bus.  Otherwise you could be in for a lengthy wait for the internal bus, as it goes to Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon, too.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Chuck S said:


> To get to the HH area, you can also hop on ANY park pus, the last stop prior to leaving the resort is HH.  To return, simply walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road bus stop, and again, catch any bus.  Otherwise you could be in for a lengthy wait for the internal bus, as it goes to Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon, too.



But, as I always caution people, listen to your bus driver!  I've had bus drivers yell out "Does anyone need to go to the HH?" when the bus was full, and when no one replied, he left the resort (the bus was full) and headed to the park.  One time, we got half way to the park, when someone yelled out "Aren't we stopping at the Hospitality House?"


----------



## RachelTori

Simba's Mom said:


> But, as I always caution people, listen to your bus driver!  I've had bus drivers yell out "Does anyone need to go to the HH?" when the bus was full, and when no one replied, he left the resort (the bus was full) and headed to the park.  One time, we got half way to the park, when someone yelled out "Aren't we stopping at the Hospitality House?"



Excellent advice!!  I always confirm with the bus driver (at OKW and SSR) that he/she will be stopping at Hospitality House (or Carriage House!) before leaving the resort!


----------



## RajunCajun

does anyone have photos of the newly refurbed 3 bedroom grand villas or a video walk through?

I can't find ANYTHING online including youtube.


----------



## Tigger's ally

We just returned from a 6 night stay and once again loved the time spent at OKW.  Wifey is an AP holder and we got a great rate (480 +tax per night) on the AP rate for a 2BR villa on Turtle pond road.  We checked in a week ago Sunday and my boy and I were playing golf that afternoon.  Never got a text for room number so the wife went to the front desk at about ten after 5 and they said maintenance was fixing something in the room and it was just about ready.  It was ready by the time we got back and when we moved in we noticed wet carpet in about a three foot square right when you enter the master from the hallway. Thought nothing of it figuring it was why Maintenance was there.  Then the next day the spot was bigger????? Ruh Roh.  Also, the second bathroom had a leak above the shower coming down from the second floor unit.  That one I had to call maintenance on as it looked like it was right under the drain of the second floor bathtub.  I even told him that IMO when they did the rehab, that person doing the plumbing on that tub might have skipped the plumbers putty around the drain.  I also took him over to show him the carpet.  He said that they didn't have the carpet leak noted anytime so it was new.  I said we were delayed checking in because of maintenance and he said he would look into it.  To make a long story short, we never saw them again.  The leak in the ceiling was fixed ( I assume $3.00 worth of putty up there) but nothing was ever done about the carpet.  No dryer, nothing.  We just put down towels every day.  That wall is the backside of the kitchen so the water was coming from either the dishwasher or the ice machine or the sink plumbing.   We didn't let it bother us at all.  We had what I would consider a perfect location.  Room 3214. Ground floor right back behind the bus stop.  Patio overlooked the quiet pond on hole #5 of LBV.   Never waited over 10 minutes for a bus all week.  Saw the Gondola's running fast at DHS.  Rode Slinky for the first time and loved the view of SWGE from the top.  Parks were about moderate and the weather was perfect except the one 5 minute shower on Thursday.  Cool breeze in the morning, upper 80's in afternoon then cool breeze at night.  Saw my favorite Illuminations twice with my whole family.  Will miss it.  Overall great trip. Lost my phone on a bus, and they still haven't found it.  Might have to go back soon to see if I can find it myself.  

 I will conclude by saying when I checked out I told the concierge at HH that they might want to fix whatever is leaking in that bedroom before they rent it out again.  Some people might throw a fit but we didn't raise a big deal because we didn't want to move as we loved the location.  She had me tell her the whole story.  Got to about Gainesville on the drive home and received a call on my wifes phone.  Thought it might be that they had found my phone but it was a nice guy from OKW that informed me they were comping me one night's room charge because of the wet floor.  I told him that they didn't have to do that and he said the maintenance department did have it logged in and should have followed up but dropped the ball and it should have been fixed (credit back to my debit card early this morning).  Told him thanks and that we loved the place and probably always will.

I will also answer any questions about the new rooms.  I actually liked the decor.  Slept on the pull out chair all week and was very comfortable (and remember, I only sleep about 4-5 hours a night and had no problem).  I actually didn't mind the shampoo/conditioner/shower gel dispenser at all.  They were not the kind that I figured and were of the the good H2O products.  I may be practical, but I liked not having to take lids off or mess with boxes/wrapping of soaps.  It worked well.  

Also, don't ask for pic's,  I took some great ones.....on my phone!  ARGH

Oh yeah, one more thing.  Great new Gurgling Suitcase T-shirt in the HH gift shoppe.  And yes Lorna recognized me from trips past and had kept the bar stool warm and welcoming!


----------



## DVC92

I actually didn't mind the shampoo/conditioner/shower gel dispenser at all.  They were not the kind that I figured and were of the the good H2O products.  I may be practical said:
			
		

> There was a niche (shelf) in the master bedroom shower as part of the rehab. Were the new dispensers mounted separately outside of the niche? I hope so because I like using the niche's shelf for my own personal toiletries brought from home.


----------



## dbogen

They are mounted to the wall on the right of the niche.


----------



## Marv_barr

We have a trip coming up this Nov and we would like to get as close to the H.H as possible. We have never stayed at OKW and are looking forward to it.  We have a one bedroom booked and there was no availability for booking close to the H.H. 

TIA


----------



## Chuck S

Marv_barr said:


> We have a trip coming up this Nov and we would like to get as close to the H.H as possible. We have never stayed at OKW and are looking forward to it.  We have a one bedroom booked and there was no availability for booking close to the H.H.
> 
> TIA


The closest non-HH area buildings are 62, 63, 64 (the three elevator buildings), 15, 16, 27 , 28 and 29.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Marv_barr said:


> We have a trip coming up this Nov and we would like to get as close to the H.H as possible. We have never stayed at OKW and are looking forward to it.  We have a one bedroom booked and there was no availability for booking close to the H.H.
> 
> TIA


What's your purpose for getting as close to HH as possible?  You can hop any bus from any location and stop last at the HH.  You can walk over to the Peninsular Rd bus from the HH and take a bus back to your area.


----------



## Marv_barr

We have two little kids that love to use the slide at the pools. We figure if we can just walk over might be a little easier.


----------



## DVC92

dbogen said:


> They are mounted to the wall on the right of the niche.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## lizdis1

I am staying at OKW with my family (celebrating my grandma’s 90th!) in a 2 bedroom villa near the hospitality house. Our home is at GF but I wanted to do a split stat because of the golf course view for my grandma. What building should I request near the HH to get a great golf course view? Thanks!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

lizdis1 said:


> I am staying at OKW with my family (celebrating my grandma’s 90th!) in a 2 bedroom villa near the hospitality house. Our home is at GF but I wanted to do a split stat because of the golf course view for my grandma. What building should I request near the HH to get a great golf course view? Thanks!!


How is grandma on taking stairs?  Most of the buildings do not have elevators.  None of the Near HH bookings have elevators, so you'll want to add first floor villa to your request.  That might need to be your only request to make sure you get it instead of an upper floor.  Any of the eight buildings in the Near HH area have pretty good golf course views.


----------



## The Jackal

lizdis1 said:


> I am staying at OKW with my family (celebrating my grandma’s 90th!) in a 2 bedroom villa near the hospitality house. Our home is at GF but I wanted to do a split stat because of the golf course view for my grandma. What building should I request near the HH to get a great golf course view? Thanks!!


I would think building 12 would have a decent view of a fairway. There are other buildings near the golf course, but only one corner abuts it.


----------



## jerseygal

The Jackal said:


> I would think building 12 would have a decent view of a fairway. There are other buildings near the golf course, but only one corner abuts it.


We also have a HH studio booked for August. DH and DS would enjoy a fairway view. We always request top floor. No issues with us walking, assume that this building is walk up, correct?  Thanks!


----------



## lizdis1

Deb & Bill said:


> How is grandma on taking stairs?  Most of the buildings do not have elevators.  None of the Near HH bookings have elevators, so you'll want to add first floor villa to your request.  That might need to be your only request to make sure you get it instead of an upper floor.  Any of the eight buildings in the Near HH area have pretty good golf course views.




Thank you! Yes good idea!! It’s actually my mom who has knee problems- grandma still golfs! I didn’t know there were hardly any elevators, but first floor is fine for us.


----------



## lizdis1

The Jackal said:


> I would think building 12 would have a decent view of a fairway. There are other buildings near the golf course, but only one corner abuts it.



Thank you for the tip!! We are really excited.


----------



## lizdis1

One more question for the experts! Does the boat from OKW to Disney Springs stop at Saratoga? I’ve tried to find info but I can’t find anything totally clear to me. Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

lizdis1 said:


> One more question for the experts! Does the boat from OKW to Disney Springs stop at Saratoga? I’ve tried to find info but I can’t find anything totally clear to me. Thank you!


No, each resort has their own boat to get to Disney Springs.  You'd have to take a boat to Disney Springs from OKW and then switch to a boat to SSR or walk to SSR from Disney Springs. Same with the POR/POFQ boat.


----------



## lizdis1

Deb & Bill said:


> No, each resort has their own boat to get to Disney Springs.  You'd have to take a boat to Disney Springs from OKW and then switch to a boat to SSR or walk to SSR from Disney Springs. Same with the POR/POFQ boat.




Thank you! That’s what I thought. We have a car so we will just drive over.


----------



## The Jackal

lizdis1 said:


> Thank you! That’s what I thought. We have a car so we will just drive over.


There is also a daytime walking path from OKW to SSR, if it’s not too hot. We have done the walk over, not much shade.


----------



## lizdis1

The Jackal said:


> There is also a daytime walking path from OKW to SSR, if it’s not too hot. We have done the walk over, not much shade.



That sounds like a nice idea and relaxing. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessNelly

What's the latest on the refurb? Any buildings not yet refurbed?


----------



## mlittig

PrincessNelly said:


> What's the latest on the refurb? Any buildings not yet refurbed?



All buildings are completely done


----------



## GGOOFY1

We were there last week and they had building 19 fenced off.  Doing outside building maintenance, power washing and painting.  I'm guessing this is the start of the outside projects now that inside is completed.


----------



## NormaG

The Jackal said:


> There is also a daytime walking path from OKW to SSR, if it’s not too hot. We have done the walk over, not much shade.



What do you estimate the distance between OKW and SSR to be?  I'm trying to convince my husband to stay at OKW for Marathon Weekend 2020.  We own DVC at AKV but usually end up staying at SSR because we love the resort and our morning walks to Disney Springs.  I have always wanted to stay at OKW and have told my husband we can still do morning walks to Disney Springs...it's just going to be a LONGER walk.  We're never in too much of a hurry to get to the parks early any way, and the more often we go, the more I enjoy time away from the parks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

NormaG said:


> What do you estimate the distance between OKW and SSR to be?  I'm trying to convince my husband to stay at OKW for Marathon Weekend 2020.  We own DVC at AKV but usually end up staying at SSR because we love the resort and our morning walks to Disney Springs.  I have always wanted to stay at OKW and have told my husband we can still do morning walks to Disney Springs...it's just going to be a LONGER walk.  We're never in too much of a hurry to get to the parks early any way, and the more often we go, the more I enjoy time away from the parks.


I have heard the path to Disney Springs is just under a mile long.  So over to SSR might be a bit longer.  You just have to stay off all the cart paths.  You also need to be on the look out for animals on the path early in the morning or later at night.  Remember the path isn't lit at night, so if you try to walk over really early in the AM, it won't be safe.


----------



## KayKayJS

Hi everyone! We checkin for our first visit to OKW tomorrow and I just wanted to know if Olivia’s is good for walk ins? I’m not seeing any breakfast reservations for Saturday.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KayKayJS said:


> Hi everyone! We checkin for our first visit to OKW tomorrow and I just wanted to know if Olivia’s is good for walk ins? I’m not seeing any breakfast reservations for Saturday.


We've only had a reservation a few times and were seated most other times with maybe a short wait.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

KayKayJS said:


> Hi everyone! We checkin for our first visit to OKW tomorrow and I just wanted to know if Olivia’s is good for walk ins? I’m not seeing any breakfast reservations for Saturday.



We frequently walk in for lunch on arrival day.  Never had a problem even during busy seasons like Easter, and during non-busy seasons like September  I imagine breakfast is similar.  Can't hurt to try!  Try checking for a reservation the evening before.


----------



## Jjcomeau613

Does anyone have photos or video of the renovated 3 bedroom. Have only really seen the two bedroom.  I know there probably isn’t much difference but still interested in seeing


----------



## dvc at last !

Jjcomeau613 said:


> Does anyone have photos or video of the renovated 3 bedroom. Have only really seen the two bedroom.  I know there probably isn’t much difference but still interested in seeing


We were OKW in February.  A 2 bedroom HH area building 11. 
It was not renovated.
I would like seeing pics too.


----------



## Bearval

DisneyMamaJen said:


> Looking forward to staying here August 2-9. This will be our first time staying at this resort. We stayed at Animal Kingdom Kidani village in February. Hoping my family enjoys this one just as much.


Just got back from our 1st DVC vacation with a split stay 5 nights at OKW in a HH studio location and 3 nights at AKL Kidani one bedroom savanna view. Wife, and 9 & 12 yr old daughters preferred OKW over AKL. Looks like we will be purchasing a small OKW contract to supplement our small AKL contract.  Family enjoyed the laid back feeling at OKW, felt more like a second home than a room at a hotel.


----------



## CarolynFH

Bearval said:


> Just got back from our 1st DVC vacation with a split stay 5 nights at OKW in a HH studio location and 3 nights at AKL Kidani one bedroom savanna view. Wife, and 9 & 12 yr old daughters preferred OKW over AKL. Looks like we will be purchasing a small OKW contract to supplement our small AKL contract.  Family enjoyed the laid back feeling at OKW, *felt more like a second home than a room at a hotel*.



Yep, when OKW was built that was the idea - the Disney Vacation Club villas were built to be "homes away from home."  That's what/why we bought at BWV.  Over the years (due, I believe, to rising $ prices per point and nightly point costs per villa) more and more people seem to be buying DVC hoping only to save money on hotel rooms instead of enjoying a home away from home.  It's truly a difference in attitude.


----------



## Chuck S

CarolynFH said:


> Yep, when OKW was built that was the idea - the Disney Vacation Club villas were built to be "homes away from home."  That's what/why we bought at BWV.  Over the years (due, I believe, to rising $ prices per point and nightly point costs per villa) more and more people seem to be buying DVC hoping only to save money on hotel rooms instead of enjoying a home away from home.  It's truly a difference in attitude.



In fact, in the early years, they did not actually class the DVC resorts as "Deluxe."  They were classed as "Home Away From Home" resorts, due to the limited housekeeping and having kitchenettes and full kitchens.  Once kitchenettes and refrigerators became pretty standard in the hotel industry, they were called Deluxe Villas.


----------



## jerseygal

Bearval said:


> Just got back from our 1st DVC vacation with a split stay 5 nights at OKW in a HH studio location and 3 nights at AKL Kidani one bedroom savanna view. Wife, and 9 & 12 yr old daughters preferred OKW over AKL. Looks like we will be purchasing a small OKW contract to supplement our small AKL contract.  Family enjoyed the laid back feeling at OKW, felt more like a second home than a room at a hotel.


Sounds like you had an awesome vaca! So looking forward to our August stay at OKW, one of the last resorts to try!


----------



## CarolynFH

Chuck S said:


> In fact, in the early years, they did not actually class the DVC resorts as "Deluxe."  They were classed as "Home Away From Home" resorts, due to the limited housekeeping and having kitchenettes and full kitchens.  Once kitchenettes and refrigerators became pretty standard in the hotel industry, they were called Deluxe Villas.



Exactly! It’s been interesting but also a bit saddening to me to realize how the reasons to buy DVC have changed over the years. I’ve also realized that DVC is a sort of timeshare-hotel hybrid with its housekeeping services (none of my parents’ timeshare resorts changed towels or emptied trash in the middle of the week) and owners’ expectations for having restaurants on the grounds (anyone remember that SSR initially had only quick service and added table service due to demand?).


----------



## RangerPooh

We just stayed at OKW for the first time in about 8 years. Loved it. Our room was refurbished and the update felt nice. We forgot how much we enjoyed the resort.


----------



## OKW Lover

Chuck S said:


> In fact, in the early years, they did not actually class the DVC resorts as "Deluxe."  They were classed as "Home Away From Home" resorts, due to the limited housekeeping and having kitchenettes and full kitchens.  Once kitchenettes and refrigerators became pretty standard in the hotel industry, they were called Deluxe Villas.





CarolynFH said:


> Exactly! It’s been interesting but also a bit saddening to me to realize how the reasons to buy DVC have changed over the years. I’ve also realized that DVC is a sort of timeshare-hotel hybrid with its housekeeping services (none of my parents’ timeshare resorts changed towels or emptied trash in the middle of the week) and owners’ expectations for having restaurants on the grounds (anyone remember that SSR initially had only quick service and added table service due to demand?).


So true.  Having been a member since 1995, I've watch the attitude turn from viewing DVC as a second home to just being a different way to reserve a room.  Sure these rooms have some extra amenities, but the are being looked at as just another place to stay.  Hence, we get the frequent inquiries as to being eligible for free dining etc.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OKW Lover said:


> So true.  Having been a member since 1995, I've watch the attitude turn from viewing DVC as a second home to just being a different way to reserve a room.  Sure these rooms have some extra amenities, but the are being looked at as just another place to stay.  Hence, we get the frequent inquiries as to being eligible for free dining etc.



For me I'd say they just aren't that different anymore from many hotel type accommodations.   There are so many "suite" type hotels that match up fairly well now.  So yes, it's just another version of that.


----------



## Wesley S

We are going to be visiting OKW next month.  Is it worth it to get the refillable mugs?  Is there more than one station on property to refill them or do you have to go back to the main area?  We are hoping to stay in the Old Turtle Pond area.  Would it just be an inconvenience, or is there a refillable station somewhere nearby?


----------



## BillPA

You can refill at Turtle Pond pool snack bar.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wesley S said:


> We are going to be visiting OKW next month.  Is it worth it to get the refillable mugs?  Is there more than one station on property to refill them or do you have to go back to the main area?  We are hoping to stay in the Old Turtle Pond area.  Would it just be an inconvenience, or is there a refillable station somewhere nearby?


You can refill at the Turtle Shack, but it is only open seasonally with shorter hours. If you get back from a park at night it will be closed and the only other place to fill up is Goods to Go.  You may just want to fill your refrigerator with your favorites instead.


----------



## OKW Lover

Deb & Bill said:


> You can refill at the Turtle Shack, but it is only open seasonally with shorter hours. If you get back from a park at night it will be closed and the only other place to fill up is Goods to Go.  You may just want to fill your refrigerator with your favorites instead.


Just to add to this excellent comment....I'd pass on the refillable mugs at OKW.  While they may be OK at the pool, but anywhere else at OKW they aren't practical.  They don't really have a large capacity and by the time you get them back to your unit you've may have already drank half of it.


----------



## chaoskids

I think it depends on how you vacation.  We’ve been staying for 22 years.  We have pool time every day. Some days we have an all day pool day and do the parks in the evening. We like having the refillable mugs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You can always take your own small cooler to the pool and have beverages at the pool.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Wesley S said:


> We are going to be visiting OKW next month.  Is it worth it to get the refillable mugs?  Is there more than one station on property to refill them or do you have to go back to the main area?  We are hoping to stay in the Old Turtle Pond area.  Would it just be an inconvenience, or is there a refillable station somewhere nearby?



I only get a mug if we’re staying in the HH area. Otherwise we get a bunch of beverages delivered with our groceries. We like to use the mugs at home too, so they aren’t a total waste post vacation.


----------



## 32830

About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.

Hello,

We're looking to go to OKW but want a 2 bed villa with dual access to the master bathroom via the laundry room.
I've read the pasted info above from the very first page but can anyone add to this, confirm its still valid?

Do the newer buildings 62, 63 and 64 also have the extra acces via laundry room?

This is the reason for choosing OKW if we can so I want to make sure we get it right. 

Thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

32830 said:


> About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We're looking to go to OKW but want a 2 bed villa with dual access to the master bathroom via the laundry room.
> I've read the pasted info above from the very first page but can anyone add to this, confirm its still valid?
> 
> Do the newer buildings 62, 63 and 64 also have the extra acces via laundry room?
> 
> This is the reason for choosing OKW if we can so I want to make sure we get it right.
> 
> Thank you!



Nothing has changed and yes, 62-64 also have the access thru the laundry room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

32830 said:


> About mid-way through construction, there was a minor design change to OKW 1 and 2 bedroom units - a 2nd entrance to the bathroom was added, giving access through the laundry room.  This is effective for Buildings 30 and higher.  Buildings 11 to 29 have a single entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> We're looking to go to OKW but want a 2 bed villa with dual access to the master bathroom via the laundry room.
> I've read the pasted info above from the very first page but can anyone add to this, confirm its still valid?
> 
> Do the newer buildings 62, 63 and 64 also have the extra acces via laundry room?
> 
> This is the reason for choosing OKW if we can so I want to make sure we get it right.
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, but often those buildings are reserved for people with medical needs since they have an elevator.   Otherwise, Turtle Pond or South Point would be your choice.


----------



## Jacoby 46

We are staying in a 2 bedroom Villa at the end of October and I have no requests as we don't care we we are, but had a couple of questions. 
First, are any of the pools big enough for laps? Also, are there tennis courts? If so, do they have racquets to use or should we bring our own? 
Second, I read that there was a fun 3K each week at OKW? Is this true? Anyone done it? I'm a runner, so it sounds fun!
Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jacoby 46 said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom Villa at the end of October and I have no requests as we don't care we we are, but had a couple of questions.
> First, are any of the pools big enough for laps? Also, are there tennis courts? If so, do they have racquets to use or should we bring our own?
> Second, I read that there was a fun 3K each week at OKW? Is this true? Anyone done it? I'm a runner, so it sounds fun!
> Thanks!


None of the pools are long enough for laps.  You could swim in circles, but you'd be swimming around other people.  
They do have tennis courts, at least I remember them having tennis courts and you could check out rackets from the activity people at the Community Hall. 
They do have a 3k every week on Wednesday I think.


----------



## The Jackal

I did the 3k run in April. It is called the Southern Most Point fun run. You get as water bottle and some granolas bars when you finish, and you get a medal. It was a nice run. Yes to tennis courts, you will run around them during the run.  Rackets are at the community Hall. Have fun. I think there was about 10 people who did the run.


----------



## dvc at last !

Like the water bottle.


----------



## Jacoby 46

The Jackal said:


> I did the 3k run in April. It is called the Southern Most Point fun run. You get as water bottle and some granolas bars when you finish, and you get a medal. It was a nice run. Yes to tennis courts, you will run around them during the run.  Rackets are at the community Hall. Have fun. I think there was about 10 people who did the run.View attachment 417910


Sweet water bottle!! Thanks so much for the information!! I appreciate all the help!!


----------



## The Jackal

Jacoby 46 said:


> Sweet water bottle!! Thanks so much for the information!! I appreciate all the help!!


Thank you, I think the cost to the run was $20-$25. If I remember correctly it was at 7:30 in the morning. 7:30 in the morning is early for us when we are at WDW. We usually at the parks when they close. I do not handle hot weather and running well, so it was only about 70F out so it wasn't bad. Sign up is at the Community Hall.


----------



## CableKC

I just pulled the trigger and switched from Port Orleans Riverside to stay at the Old Key West Resort because of a last minute DW Summer Special that popped up.

Is there a FAQ for the Old Key West Resort on more general information?

I booked the lowest cost room I can find, so all I could get was a Deluxe Studio Room for my Party of 4.    I have no clue where we will end up when it comes to which building that we will stay at.

Going through all of this with the Disney Reservation Specialist over the phone, I had requested that we stay in Building 19, 20, 56 or 11 to 13.   These are buildings closer to a pool ( which my kids love cuz they like to hit the pool late in the evening ) but also close to the Laundry ( so I don't have to drag huge bags of laundry too far ).  

I know that this is simply a request and that they can end up assigning us to any room that is available.  But does anyone have any recommendations on which is the best Buildings to request to stay at?

How far of a walk is it from one part of the resort to the main Hospitality House where everything is?     

I am looking at the size of the Resort.  I know that it's a DVC Resort, so it's HUGE ( unfortunately, something that I didn't realize until AFTER I made the change in reservation ).   Unlike the Moderate Resorts that I've stayed at, there aren't any quick walkways to connect the different parts of the resorts.   I look at the Resort Map and it looks like it could take FOREVER to walk from one section of the Resort to another.    Unfortunately, I do not have a car Rental.  So I have no clue how much of a walk that we are in store for.


The last time we stayed at DW, we stayed at Port Orleans Riverside.   I initially booked our reservation for this trip at the same place.    But I really wanted to try and stay at some place different.    Given that this is a DVC Resort, is there any differences ( good or bad ) that I should expect when staying here as opposed to a regular Moderate Resort or Deluxe Resort?

I am hoping that I didn't make a mistake.  Any feedback would be appreciated.   

Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CableKC said:


> I just pulled the trigger and switched from Port Orleans Riverside to stay at the Old Key West Resort because of a last minute DW Summer Special that popped up.
> 
> Is there a FAQ for the Old Key West Resort on more general information?
> 
> I booked the lowest cost room I can find, so all I could get was a Deluxe Studio Room for my Party of 4.    I have no clue where we will end up when it comes to which building that we will stay at.
> 
> Going through all of this with the Disney Reservation Specialist over the phone, I had requested that we stay in Building 19, 20, 56 or 11 to 13.   These are buildings closer to a pool ( which my kids love cuz they like to hit the pool late in the evening ) but also close to the Laundry ( so I don't have to drag huge bags of laundry too far ).
> 
> I know that this is simply a request and that they can end up assigning us to any room that is available.  But does anyone have any recommendations on which is the best Buildings to request to stay at?
> 
> How far of a walk is it from one part of the resort to the main Hospitality House where everything is?
> 
> I am looking at the size of the Resort.  I know that it's a DVC Resort, so it's HUGE ( unfortunately, something that I didn't realize until AFTER I made the change in reservation ).   Unlike the Moderate Resorts that I've stayed at, there aren't any quick walkways to connect the different parts of the resorts.   I look at the Resort Map and it looks like it could take FOREVER to walk from one section of the Resort to another.    Unfortunately, I do not have a car Rental.  So I have no clue how much of a walk that we are in store for.
> 
> 
> The last time we stayed at DW, we stayed at Port Orleans Riverside.   I initially booked our reservation for this trip at the same place.    But I really wanted to try and stay at some place different.    Given that this is a DVC Resort, is there any differences ( good or bad ) that I should expect when staying here as opposed to a regular Moderate Resort or Deluxe Resort?
> 
> I am hoping that I didn't make a mistake.  Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



FYI - all park buses stop at the hospitality house before they exit the resort.  There's also an internal resort bus so getting around isn't that difficult.  I've never walked from one end to the other but I believe more than one person has said it's maybe 15 minutes?


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> What's your purpose for getting as close to HH as possible?  You can hop any bus from any location and stop last at the HH.  You can walk over to the Peninsular Rd bus from the HH and take a bus back to your area.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> FYI - all park buses stop at the hospitality house before they exit the resort.  There's also an internal resort bus so getting around isn't that difficult.  I've never walked from one end to the other but I believe more than one person has said it's maybe 15 minutes?


I guess that's not too bad.

None of us are golfers, so we're not going to enjoy the golf course.   Is there any part of the resort where we should visit that has stuff to see or do ( other than HH )?


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> I just pulled the trigger and switched from Port Orleans Riverside to stay at the Old Key West Resort because of a last minute DW Summer Special that popped up.
> 
> Is there a FAQ for the Old Key West Resort on more general information?
> 
> I booked the lowest cost room I can find, so all I could get was a Deluxe Studio Room for my Party of 4.    I have no clue where we will end up when it comes to which building that we will stay at.
> 
> Going through all of this with the Disney Reservation Specialist over the phone, I had requested that we stay in Building 19, 20, 56 or 11 to 13.   These are buildings closer to a pool ( which my kids love cuz they like to hit the pool late in the evening ) but also close to the Laundry ( so I don't have to drag huge bags of laundry too far ).
> 
> I know that this is simply a request and that they can end up assigning us to any room that is available.  But does anyone have any recommendations on which is the best Buildings to request to stay at?
> 
> How far of a walk is it from one part of the resort to the main Hospitality House where everything is?
> 
> I am looking at the size of the Resort.  I know that it's a DVC Resort, so it's HUGE ( unfortunately, something that I didn't realize until AFTER I made the change in reservation ).   Unlike the Moderate Resorts that I've stayed at, there aren't any quick walkways to connect the different parts of the resorts.   I look at the Resort Map and it looks like it could take FOREVER to walk from one section of the Resort to another.    Unfortunately, I do not have a car Rental.  So I have no clue how much of a walk that we are in store for.
> 
> 
> The last time we stayed at DW, we stayed at Port Orleans Riverside.   I initially booked our reservation for this trip at the same place.    But I really wanted to try and stay at some place different.    Given that this is a DVC Resort, is there any differences ( good or bad ) that I should expect when staying here as opposed to a regular Moderate Resort or Deluxe Resort?
> 
> I am hoping that I didn't make a mistake.  Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


You won't get 11, 12 or 13 because those are a special booking category.   But the others might be possible.  Be aware that most of the buildings at OKW do not have elevators.  So if you get a second or third floor, you'll be taking the stairs.  Most studios are located at the ends of the buildings, except for four buildings, Buildings 18, 35 and 38.  Those have studios in the corners (they are three sided square buildings.  Those studios tend to be a bit darker since they don't have a window, only the patio door.   No matter what studio you get, you'll get two queen beds, no sleeper sofas, no murphy beds.  There is a small kitchenette with a microwave oven, toaster, drip coffee pot and undercounter refrigerator. 

This thread is pretty much the OKW thread.   You can hop any bus from any stop to get to the Hospitality House.  Then hop the Internal bus back (it stops first at HH, then Millers Road, Next Peninsular Road, next South Point, then Turtle Pond and finally the HH again.  Or walk over to Peninsular Road and take any theme park bus from there back to your area.  Even if you walk from South Point to HH,  it will only take about ten minutes max unless you have dawdling kids walking with you.  Just stay on the sidewalk (sometimes you have to cross the road to stay on the sidewalk).

We just returned from a short two night weekend trip, we have a five night Sept/Oct trip, three night Dec trip and four night May trip planned all at OKW.   Our only non-OKW trip that is booked is our Jan three night trip at BLT.  We really enjoy OKW.


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill, thanks for the response.

I was watching some of the OKW resort tour videos on YouTube and I am wondering if it would be better to stay in the southwest corner of the resort over by the Turtle Shack Pool Snack Bar in Building 40, 41 or 44.   I look at the location and see that it's not too far from the Bus Stop on Old Turtle Pond Road and they aren't too far from the pool and Laundry.

That was one of the requirements that I was hoping to fill when trying to figure out where I can request to stay:

1 ) Close to a Pool / Laundry 
2 ) Close ( or not too far ) from a Bus Depot ( so that we don't have to walk too far to take the bus to one of the Parks or to HH )

Do you ( or anyone else ) has any recommendations on which Buildings and areas to stay at?

Other than the Turtle Shack Pool Snack Bar, is there any between the Buildings around the pool areas?

Any reason to stay in one area over another?


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> Deb & Bill, thanks for the response.
> 
> I was watching some of the OKW resort tour videos on YouTube and I am wondering if it would be better to stay in the southwest corner of the resort over by the Turtle Shack Pool Snack Bar in Building 40, 41 or 44.   I look at the location and see that it's not too far from the Bus Stop on Old Turtle Pond Road and they aren't too far from the pool and Laundry.
> 
> That was one of the requirements that I was hoping to fill when trying to figure out where I can request to stay:
> 
> 1 ) Close to a Pool / Laundry
> 2 ) Close ( or not too far ) from a Bus Depot ( so that we don't have to walk too far to take the bus to one of the Parks or to HH )
> 
> Do you ( or anyone else ) has any recommendations on which Buildings and areas to stay at?
> 
> Other than the Turtle Shack Pool Snack Bar, is there any between the Buildings around the pool areas?
> 
> Any reason to stay in one area over another?


Turtle Shack tends to be seasonal.  So shorter hours during the day, not open at night.  But you really aren't that far from anything at OKW.  Bus stops are scattered throughout the resort.  Laundry is at the pools.  What's nice is that if you miss the bus, another will be by in about 20 minutes or less. And you can check the buses on your cellphone.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CableKC said:


> Deb & Bill, thanks for the response.
> 
> I was watching some of the OKW resort tour videos on YouTube and I am wondering if it would be better to stay in the southwest corner of the resort over by the Turtle Shack Pool Snack Bar in Building 40, 41 or 44.   I look at the location and see that it's not too far from the Bus Stop on Old Turtle Pond Road and they aren't too far from the pool and Laundry.
> 
> That was one of the requirements that I was hoping to fill when trying to figure out where I can request to stay:
> 
> 1 ) Close to a Pool / Laundry
> 2 ) Close ( or not too far ) from a Bus Depot ( so that we don't have to walk too far to take the bus to one of the Parks or to HH )
> 
> Do you ( or anyone else ) has any recommendations on which Buildings and areas to stay at?
> 
> Other than the Turtle Shack Pool Snack Bar, is there any between the Buildings around the pool areas?
> 
> Any reason to stay in one area over another?



I'd think that no location at OKW is going to be as far from the pool/laundry/bus stops as what it can be at Port Orleans-Riverside.   I do like the Tutle Pond area and I also like building 16, 62-64 area although those last 3 are the only buildings with elevators and are often set aside for those who need some assistance so they might be less likely to have a request met.  But they are a close walk to Hospitality House.  Turtle Pond area feels more quiet and secluded to me though.


----------



## CableKC

I will have to call back to make a special request to see if I can get a ground floor Deluxe Studio in one of the buildings that hopefully meets my requirements.

I think that I will try to request a ground floor deluxe studio at ( in this priority )

1 ) 40, 41, 44 on Old Turtle Pond
2 ) 19, 20 on Miller's Road
3 ) 46, 56 on South Point Road

How does that sound?

Just out of curiousity, how long does it take to walk from the Turtle Pool to HH?

I would often want to make a drink run with the refillable mugs and was wondering if it would be worth it to get one ( as opposed to just buying some 2 liter bottles of soda at Target ).


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> I will have to call back to make a special request to see if I can get a ground floor Deluxe Studio in one of the buildings that hopefully meets my requirements.
> 
> I think that I will try to request a ground floor deluxe studio at ( in this priority )
> 
> 1 ) 40, 41, 44 on Old Turtle Pond
> 2 ) 19, 20 on Miller's Road
> 3 ) 46, 56 on South Point Road
> 
> How does that sound?
> 
> Just out of curiousity, how long does it take to walk from the Turtle Pool to HH?
> 
> I would often want to make a drink run with the refillable mugs and was wondering if it would be worth it to get one ( as opposed to just buying some 2 liter bottles of soda at Target ).


Skip the refillable mug.  just fill your refrigerator.


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> Skip the refillable mug.  just fill your refrigerator.


Given that it could take up to 30 minutes total to go back and forth to get to HH, I am considering buying soda earlier in the week and doing what you are suggesting.


----------



## CableKC

I have a question about the Buses.

Do all bus stops eventually leave the resort to go to the Theme Parks?

Do all buses stop at HH before leaving the Theme Park?

When it comes to any of the Bus Stops at OKW, is there a particular route that the Buses take?  When staying at POR, I recall that depending on where your bus stop is that you board, you may be the last stop and therefore not get a seat if its crowded.


----------



## CableKC

I thought I read somewhere that there is some Disney App that tells you where the buses with Real Time updates and where they are going from stop to stop within the OKW Resort?


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> I thought I read somewhere that there is some Disney App that tells you where the buses with Real Time updates and where they are going from stop to stop within the OKW Resort?





CableKC said:


> I have a question about the Buses.
> 
> Do all bus stops eventually leave the resort to go to the Theme Parks?
> 
> Do all buses stop at HH before leaving the Theme Park?
> 
> When it comes to any of the Bus Stops at OKW, is there a particular route that the Buses take?  When staying at POR, I recall that depending on where your bus stop is that you board, you may be the last stop and therefore not get a seat if its crowded.


The MDE on your phone or tablet will tell you the time for arrival for every bus at OKW at every stop.  You just click on your resort (while you are staying there) and it will show you the next bus to your destination.  I just did it last weekend and it was very accurate.  When a bus is going through the resort, it will show arrival times for all stops except the one it just left.  So you can tell that it is coming your way (as long as you weren't at Peninsular Road bus stop).  If you aren't there yet, you don't get the bus information.  Once you arrive at the resort, it gives you the bus info. 

The bus order for theme parks is Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond, Millers Road and Hospitality House.   For the internal or Disney Springs bus, it stops at HH first, then Millers Road, Peninsular Road, South Point, Turtle Pond then back to HH.  If you are getting on the Internal/DS bus at HH, you just need to ask them where it is going next, DS or Millers Road.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> Given that it could take up to 30 minutes total to go back and forth to get to HH, I am considering buying soda earlier in the week and doing what you are suggesting.


Plus, if you are a Pepsi fan (including Dr Pepper), you can enjoy those at OKW.  Otherwise, you won't be able to until you get home.  You can buy exactly what you prefer to drink and not just what Disney offers.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Deb & Bill said:


> You can refill at the Turtle Shack, but it is only open seasonally with shorter hours. If you get back from a park at night it will be closed and the only other place to fill up is Goods to Go.  You may just want to fill your refrigerator with your favorites instead.



Actually the arcade next to the shack has a refillable mug station now. We’ve used it even when the Shack was closed at night, as recently as May of this year.


----------



## jerseygal

CarlyMur09 said:


> Actually the arcade next to the shack has a refillable mug station now. We’ve used it even when the Shack was closed at night, as recently as May of this year.


Thanks! We will be on DDP, so we will get refillable mugs.


----------



## CableKC

CarlyMur09 said:


> Actually the arcade next to the shack has a refillable mug station now. We’ve used it even when the Shack was closed at night, as recently as May of this year.


Is the refillable mug station at the Turtle Shack outside or inside where access may or may not be locked?

I won't be going at 3am in the morning, but ( like always ) we will probably be back to the room after 11pm.  It would be nice to be able to go grab some soda at the refillable mug station if it's close by ( which is what I did at POR as well ).   

This is one of the reasons why I maybe leaning towards trying to request a Building that is near the Turtle Pool House.   I like that it has a little arcade, a snack bar and shuffleboard to play.    What time does the Shack close when serving food?   We will be here at the beginning of August.


----------



## CarlyMur09

CableKC said:


> Is the refillable mug station at the Turtle Shack outside or inside where access may or may not be locked?
> 
> This is one of the reasons why I maybe leaning towards trying to request a Building that is near the Turtle Pool House.   I like that it has a little arcade, a snack bar and shuffleboard to play.    What time does the Shack close when serving food?   We will be here at the beginning of August.



The arcade only has 2 machines right now, I think. Used to have more, but they took those out for the refillable mug station.

The access point to the arcade is outside. It wasn’t locked when the shack was opened, but if it is locked, use your magic band to get in.


----------



## CableKC

CarlyMur09 said:


> The arcade only has 2 machines right now, I think. Used to have more, but they took those out for the refillable mug station.
> 
> The access point to the arcade is outside. It wasn’t locked when the shack was opened, but if it is locked, use your magic band to get in.


Thanks.   I think that I will call back Disneyworld Reservations to update my request.


----------



## CableKC

On my 1 rest day, I'm going to be getting up early to try the Fun Run at OKW.   I doubt that I will be able to drag my kids and Wife to join me.....but after that, we will have about 4 hours to spend at OKW.    I plan on taking the kids to go swimming at the main pool and breakfast at Olivia's ( which I know will taste GREAT after running for 1.8 miles ).    Another thing that I wanted to do was to rent bikes to go biking ( yeah, to work off the Eggs Benedict ).   Is there a Bike trail in the Resort or is it just a matter of biking down Old Turtle Pond Road, South Point Road or to Miller's Road? 

The reason I ask is because I saw Resort Tour videos on YouTube that shows that there are trails and paths that go to Saratoga Springs ( I think ).   I was just wondering if there are places that we can bike to that is a little "off the beaten trail". 

Other than biking and swimming at the Resort, any other outdoor activities that we can do that teenagers may enjoy at OKW?

I may also go run on my own ( if I am not dead tired ).   Anyone else run around the resort or anywhere cool to see that isn't known on the OKW Property?


----------



## Deb & Bill

You can run/walk down the path to Disney Springs.  It starts by South Point and is about one mile long.  I'm not sure you can take the bikes there.  But they did have those surrey bikes in the past.  With OKW being more level than the Boardwalk, you can get a nice ride around the resort.  But you cannot walk/ride/run on the cart paths or golf course.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Plus, if you are a Pepsi fan (including Dr Pepper), you can enjoy those at OKW.  Otherwise, you won't be able to until you get home.  You can buy exactly what you prefer to drink and not just what Disney offers.



Wait, people actually choose Pepsi????


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Plus, if you are a Pepsi fan (including Dr Pepper), you can enjoy those at OKW.  Otherwise, you won't be able to until you get home.  You can buy exactly what you prefer to drink and not just what Disney offers.



Wait, people actually choose Pepsi????


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Wait, people actually choose Pepsi????



Yep.  Or used to.  Don't drink much soda anymore.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Wait, people actually choose Pepsi????


I grew up in the Chicago area and that's what they mostly drank there.  Unless it was RC.   Moved to Texas and go used to Dr Pepper.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> I grew up in the Chicago area and that's what they mostly drank there.  Unless it was RC.   Moved to Texas and go used to Dr Pepper.



I was a Coca Cola fiend and now it's water and some wine.  Getting older isn't as much fun as I thought it would be.


----------



## CarolynFH

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I was a Coca Cola fiend and now it's water and some wine.  Getting older isn't as much fun as I thought it would be.



 Laughing with you, not at you!


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> You can run/walk down the path to Disney Springs.  It starts by South Point and is about one mile long.  I'm not sure you can take the bikes there.  But they did have those surrey bikes in the past.  With OKW being more level than the Boardwalk, you can get a nice ride around the resort.  But you cannot walk/ride/run on the cart paths or golf course.


Hmmmm.....nice.  If I somehow wake up and am able to go for a morning run.......I may decide to run all the way down and through to Disney Springs early early in the morning.


----------



## CableKC

The last time I went ( which was 4 years ago ), I think I had to bring quarters to operate the Washing/Drying machines at POR. 

Does anyone know if the Laundry washing/drying machines require actual quarters to operate?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CableKC said:


> The last time I went ( which was 4 years ago ), I think I had to bring quarters to operate the Washing/Drying machines at POR.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Laundry washing/drying machines require actual quarters to operate?



DVC resorts have free laundry.  They usually still look like they take coin but do not require any.  You will need to either bring your own detergent or purchsae a pack in the laundry room.  They've got a "green" detergent that I didn't find particularly impressive but it is there if you need it.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> Hmmmm.....nice.  If I somehow wake up and am able to go for a morning run.......I may decide to run all the way down and through to Disney Springs early early in the morning.


Not too early because the path isn't lit.  It's only passable during daylight hours. 
The washers and dryers in the villas don't require any money at all.  They are standard washers and dryers.  The ones in the laundry rooms near the pools are also free for DVC guests and require HE detergent.   They are the large commercial type washers and dryers.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> I grew up in the Chicago area and that's what they mostly drank there.  Unless it was RC.   Moved to Texas and go used to Dr Pepper.



Another Texan who loves Dr Pepper here.  One reason I'm a faithful Southwest Airlines flyer is that they have Dr Pepper.  I remember one time, as soon as I got on the plane, I told the flight attendant, "I haven't had Dr Pepper for a week, you'd better have some for me!"
In all the times I've stayed at OKW, I never noticed that they had Pepsi products (and especially, hopefully, Dr Pepper).  I'll check that next time.  DH loves that Olivia's has his favorite sandwich, the Duval Burger.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Simba's Mom said:


> Another Texan who loves Dr Pepper here.  One reason I'm a faithful Southwest Airlines flyer is that they have Dr Pepper.  I remember one time, as soon as I got on the plane, I told the flight attendant, "I haven't had Dr Pepper for a week, you'd better have some for me!"
> In all the times I've stayed at OKW, I never noticed that they had Pepsi products (and especially, hopefully, Dr Pepper).  I'll check that next time.  DH loves that Olivia's has his favorite sandwich, the Duval Burger.


You won't find any Pepsi, including Dr Pepper, at WDW.  It's totally Coke products.  You have to go offsite and buy your own.  They might not even have any at the Speedway Stations on the property.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Deb & Bill said:


> They might not even have any at the Speedway Stations on the property.



They also have not had Pepsi in the past.


----------



## CableKC

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC resorts have free laundry.  They usually still look like they take coin but do not require any.  You will need to either bring your own detergent or purchsae a pack in the laundry room.  They've got a "green" detergent that I didn't find particularly impressive but it is there if you need it.


If that is the case, then....WOW....that's great.   The last 2 times that we went at POR, I'd have to make sure that I brought about $10 in quarters just to do 4 days of laundry.


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> *Not too early because the path isn't lit.  It's only passable during daylight hours.*
> The washers and dryers in the villas don't require any money at all.  They are standard washers and dryers.  The ones in the laundry rooms near the pools are also free for DVC guests and require HE detergent.   They are the large commercial type washers and dryers.


Whenever I go on vacation, I really try to push myself to wake up and run ( or try to run after we get back from dinner ).   I hope to get up early to run before heading off to the parks.....but I'll be operating off of 6 hours of sleep for the entire week we are there.   I doubt that I'd be able to get up early enough where there is little sunlight.  

Thanks for the advise.  I will look into running to Disney Springs.  I think that it'd be nice to jog though Disney Springs early in the morning.    I remember running my only Disneyland Half-Marathon and running through both Disneyland and Disney California.   It was neat to see the places that are usually full of people empty.


----------



## Melissafent7

Great information, thanks Chuck!


----------



## jerseygal

CableKC said:


> Whenever I go on vacation, I really try to push myself to wake up and run ( or try to run after we get back from dinner ).   I hope to get up early to run before heading off to the parks.....but I'll be operating off of 6 hours of sleep for the entire week we are there.   I doubt that I'd be able to get up early enough where there is little sunlight.
> 
> Thanks for the advise.  I will look into running to Disney Springs.  I think that it'd be nice to jog though Disney Springs early in the morning.    I remember running my only Disneyland Half-Marathon and running through both Disneyland and Disney California.   It was neat to see the places that are usually full of people empty.


When we were staying at Grand California Hotel many years ago, DH and I did the Powerwalk through the Park before it opened with a tour guide. So incredible to be in the park with no one around. Really fun!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> Plus, if you are a Pepsi fan (including Dr Pepper), you can enjoy those at OKW.  Otherwise, you won't be able to until you get home.  You can buy exactly what you prefer to drink and not just what Disney offers.





Deb & Bill said:


> You won't find any Pepsi, including Dr Pepper, at WDW.  It's totally Coke products.  You have to go offsite and buy your own.  They might not even have any at the Speedway Stations on the property.



That's what I thought, but I was responding to the first quote.  But rereading it, I think now that what you meant was that you can drink Pepsi products there because of the kitchen-you bring your own.  Sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## tgree9369

CableKC said:


> If that is the case, then....WOW....that's great.   The last 2 times that we went at POR, I'd have to make sure that I brought about $10 in quarters just to do 4 days of laundry.


Just back from OKW - laundry is FREE!!!


----------



## BillPA

Free and has been for 28 years now.


----------



## CableKC

Does anyone know if the OKW Studio rooms have the in-Shower Body wash and shower dispensers?

Or

Do they still provide the individual travel sized shower and body wash bottles that are replaced every day?

I'm trying to figure out if I have to pack body wash or not.


----------



## dbogen

CableKC said:


> Does anyone know if the OKW Studio rooms have the in-Shower Body wash and shower dispensers?
> 
> Or
> 
> Do they still provide the individual travel sized shower and body wash bottles that are replaced every day?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I have to pack body wash or not.


We were in a one bedroom and there were dispensers in the shower.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> Does anyone know if the OKW Studio rooms have the in-Shower Body wash and shower dispensers?
> 
> Or
> 
> Do they still provide the individual travel sized shower and body wash bottles that are replaced every day?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I have to pack body wash or not.


OKW has the wall mounted supplies. And on DVC points, your supplies are not replaced every day.   Just every four days.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi all, I am staying at the OKW in a few days and it will be our first time in a studio... three of us. We've always been in a two bedroom but we missed Disney so much we had to make a 2nd trip this year and budget constraints = studio. I know two can fit in each queen bed, but is there even an option to ask for a cot? Is there room for one in a studio?


----------



## BillPA

A cot is not normally available at OKW or most all DVC units. Some time when the DVC is a after thought and added to a hotel you may be able to get a cot. There are companies that will rent you one.


----------



## OKWFan88

Thanks for the info... another question. Has anyone been in this situation before? I originally booked five nights in a studio at OKW renting DVC points months ago using a third party site we always use and love. Our dates are 7/28/19 thru 8/2/19. As it gets closer the other two people in my party were able to extend their vacation and we wanted to spend two more days in Disney. Since there was no availability last minute to rent DVC points for two more days at OKW, I booked thru Disney directly two additional nights in a studio at OKW for 7/26/19 thru 7/28/19. Will we have to check out and check back in again on Sunday 7/28/19? Or should we be able to stay in the same room? I wasn't sure if there is a difference in room placement if you book directly thru Disney or if you rent DVC points... The only thing we really care about is being by transportation. Every time we've been in the 2 bedroom it's always been on third floor and we don't mind stairs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKWFan88 said:


> Thanks for the info... another question. Has anyone been in this situation before? I originally booked five nights in a studio at OKW renting DVC points months ago using a third party site we always use and love. Our dates are 7/28/19 thru 8/2/19. As it gets closer the other two people in my party were able to extend their vacation and we wanted to spend two more days in Disney. Since there was no availability last minute to rent DVC points for two more days at OKW, I booked thru Disney directly two additional nights in a studio at OKW for 7/26/19 thru 7/28/19. Will we have to check out and check back in again on Sunday 7/28/19? Or should we be able to stay in the same room? I wasn't sure if there is a difference in room placement if you book directly thru Disney or if you rent DVC points... The only thing we really care about is being by transportation. Every time we've been in the 2 bedroom it's always been on third floor and we don't mind stairs.


Yes, they cannot link these two reservations because they are made with different inventory.  You will have to check out and check back in and you might have to move to a new studio.  You'll want to add "continuing reservation" to both reservations and the other reservation number on each.  And you need to add that now or you will be too late for the scheduler and will already be scheduled into a villa.  With three people and two queen beds, you should be fine.  OKW will not provide any rollaways or cots.  You could bring your own air bed, though, plus any sheets or blankets needed for the air bed.  OKW will not provide those either.


----------



## OKWFan88

Where would I update this info to show continuing reservation? I went on the website for my Disney experience and there isn't a place to put any notes...


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKWFan88 said:


> Where would I update this info to show continuing reservation? I went on the website for my Disney experience and there isn't a place to put any notes...


You would need to call Disney Reservation Center where you made the cash reservation and ask them to add this to your reservation.  Then the member you rented from would need to add it to your points stay.  Then when you check in, check to see if you are booked to stay in the same villa for your entire stay.


----------



## OKWFan88

Thank you for the info


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> OKW has the wall mounted supplies. And on DVC points, your supplies are not replaced every day.   Just every four days.


Just to be clear, we aren't talking about the individual tiny travel bottles that they usually put by the sink, right?   

I assume you mean that the wall mounted dispensers that is mounted to the Shower walls have more than enough shampoo and Body wash to last for more than 4 days?  

Sorry....I have another Stupid question on my part..... Although house keeping replaces the supply of body wash and shampoo every 4 days....I assume that this does not mean that they only come once every 4 days to clean the room as well?

I assume ( like any other hotel ) that there is daily housekeeping that cleans the room and makes the bed once every day?


----------



## CableKC

I've been trying for weeks to try to book a dinner reservation at Story Tellers with ZERO luck.  I just checked and was able to book a dinner reservation on the day that we arrive!   It's a late dinner time, but I was able to get a table for 4!


----------



## dbogen

CableKC said:


> Just to be clear, we aren't talking about the individual tiny travel bottles that they usually put by the sink, right?
> 
> I assume you mean that the wall mounted dispensers that is mounted to the Shower walls have more than enough shampoo and Body wash to last for more than 4 days?
> 
> Sorry....I have another Stupid question on my part..... Although house keeping replaces the supply of body wash and shampoo every 4 days....I assume that this does not mean that they only come once every 4 days to clean the room as well?
> 
> I assume ( like any other hotel ) that there is daily housekeeping that cleans the room and makes the bed once every day?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> DVC is a timeshare, not a regular hotel,  and therefor there is no daily house keeping.  If you want daily service (bed made/new towels) DVC may not be for you.  The dispensers are full size and should last more than 4 days.
> 
> Housekeeping will come in daily for a security check and take the garbage out, but that is it.  There is an option to pay for daily house keeping and you would set that up with the front desk.
> 
> I hope that helps.


----------



## CarlyMur09

CableKC said:


> Just to be clear, we aren't talking about the individual tiny travel bottles that they usually put by the sink, right?
> 
> I assume you mean that the wall mounted dispensers that is mounted to the Shower walls have more than enough shampoo and Body wash to last for more than 4 days?
> 
> Sorry....I have another Stupid question on my part..... Although house keeping replaces the supply of body wash and shampoo every 4 days....I assume that this does not mean that they only come once every 4 days to clean the room as well?
> 
> I assume ( like any other hotel ) that there is daily housekeeping that cleans the room and makes the bed once every day?



Do you have a cash reservation or are you renting/staying on points?

If it’s the first, you’re getting everything replenished  every day and daily housekeeping 

If on points, you’re getting trash cleared everyday, and depending on how long you are staying, it’ll be either trash and towel on day 4 (if you’re staying less than 8 days), or full housekeeping on day 4/trash and towel on day 7. (If staying for 8 or longer days)


----------



## Deb & Bill

Any DVC stay on points (either your own or rented) means you fall under DVC rules for Housekeeping.  You will have the trash picked up daily (and that is only trash in the trash cans), but anything else will be limited.  For stays of *seven nights* or less, you get a single day of housekeeping and that is limited to towel and supply replacement.  They do not make beds, they do not vacuum, they do not change the sheets, etc.  For stays of *eight nights* or more, you will get a full cleaning on day four, meaning your bedding is changed, towels and supplies replaced, floor vacuumed if required.  Then on day eight, you get the towels and supplies replaced.  Read this note below for the details on DVC housekeeping.  If you want daily cleaning, you can pay for it. 



> *Laundry and Housekeeping Services    *
> 
> Disney Vacation Club Resorts offer laundry and housekeeping services. Daily housekeeping service is not provided for Members.
> 
> A 24-hour self-service laundry room is available at each Disney Vacation Club Resort. There are also dry-cleaning and valet laundry services. Villas with one or more bedrooms feature an in-unit washer and dryer.
> *Trash & Towel Service*
> For stays of 7 nights or fewer, Trash & Towel Service is provided on day 4, regardless of whether you're staying on a Member-discounted cash reservation, Vacation Points reservation, or a combination of both.
> With Trash & Towel Service, Housekeeping will:
> 
> 
> Empty trash and replace liners in trash bins
> 
> 
> Provide fresh bathroom linens
> 
> 
> Replace bath amenities as needed
> 
> 
> Replenish facial tissues, paper towels and toilet paper
> 
> 
> Replenish coffee, sugar, cream and sweeteners
> *Full-Cleaning Service*
> For stays of 8 or more nights, Full-Cleaning Service is provided on day 4 and Trash & Towel Service is provided on day 8, regardless of whether you're staying on a Member-discounted cash reservation, Vacation Points reservation, or a combination of both. This cycle repeats for stays longer than 8 days.
> With Full-Cleaning Service, Housekeeping will provide everything included with the Trash & Towel Service, plus:
> 
> 
> Change the bed linens
> 
> 
> Vacuum and dust the vacation villa
> 
> 
> Clean the bathroom(s)
> 
> 
> Clean the kitchen/kitchenette and wash the dishes
> For all stays regardless of the length of the stay, daily trash removal will be provided. Rental Guests (non-Members or Disney Vacation Club Members not booking through Membership) receive Full-Cleaning Services every day.
> For all of the above, additional Housekeeping Services may be purchased.
> *Additional Housekeeping Service Daily Rates:*
> 
> 
> Deluxe Studio: $30 per day requested
> 
> 
> 1-Bedroom Villa: $45 per day requested
> 
> 
> 2-Bedroom Villa: $60 per day requested
> 
> 
> 3-Bedroom Grand Villa: $75 per day requested
> *Additional Trash & Towel Service Rates:*
> 
> 
> Deluxe Studio: $10 per day requested
> 
> 
> 1-Bedroom Villa: $15 per day requested
> 
> 
> 2-Bedroom Villa: $20 per day requested
> 
> 
> 3-Bedroom Grand Villa: $30 per day requested
> *Pay As You Play*
> With Pay As You Play service, you'll be provided with the following amenities at no extra charge at the start of your stay and during each Housekeeping service. After that, you may purchase more amenities for the following fees (fees are subject to change):
> 
> 
> Toiletries Package: $5 - includes 1 facial soap, 1 bath soap, 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 shower gel
> 
> 
> Coffee Package: $3 - includes 1 package of coffee, 8 sugars, 8 creamers, 8 artificial sweeteners
> 
> 
> Towel Package: $6 - includes 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths, 1 bath mat
> 
> 
> 2 Bathrobes: $6
> 
> 
> Laundry Detergent (only in 1-, 2- and 3-Bedroom Villas): $1 - includes 1 box for 1 load of laundry
> NOTE: Rates are subject to change without notice.


Not the clearest photo in the world, but this should give you an idea of what you get in the shower.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

CableKC said:


> Just to be clear, we aren't talking about the individual tiny travel bottles that they usually put by the sink, right?
> 
> I assume you mean that the wall mounted dispensers that is mounted to the Shower walls have more than enough shampoo and Body wash to last for more than 4 days?
> 
> Sorry....I have another Stupid question on my part..... Although house keeping replaces the supply of body wash and shampoo every 4 days....I assume that this does not mean that they only come once every 4 days to clean the room as well?
> 
> I assume ( like any other hotel ) that there is daily housekeeping that cleans the room and makes the bed once every day?



I'm pretty certain you've booked OKW on cash thru Disney, yes?  Then you get daily housekeeping.  Something to be aware of, since guests booked on points thru DVC do not get daily housekeeping like those on a Disney cash booking, is that sometimes housekeeping can get a bit messed up and not have the room marked down for the daily housekeeping.  A call to housekeeping should correct that though if by chance they are missing you.


----------



## BillPA

If you have a car, with a Disney cash reservation, add in parking fees.


----------



## CableKC

EDIT - NM.   I should have read the subsequent posts.


----------



## CableKC

CarlyMur09 said:


> Do you have a cash reservation or are you renting/staying on points?
> 
> If it’s the first, you’re getting everything replenished  every day and daily housekeeping
> 
> If on points, you’re getting trash cleared everyday, and depending on how long you are staying, it’ll be either trash and towel on day 4 (if you’re staying less than 8 days), or full housekeeping on day 4/trash and towel on day 7. (If staying for 8 or longer days)


I am doing this through regular Vacation package that you find online the DisneyWorld website.   I'm not part of the Disney Vacation Club or anything where I am using points to pay for this ( paying for the entire vacation package via Credit Card ).   I assumed that this was just a regular resort like POR or All Stars.

I know that sounds wierd and possibly even petty....but when we go on vacation and stay at a resort, having the room cleaned everyday is something that we are simply used to.

Since I am paying for the entire trip ( no points or nothing through DVC ), it sounds like I am eligible for daily housekeeping.  I will doublecheck with the front desk when I check in.

Thanks to all for responding to my silly questions.    When it comes to my family vacations, I'm the one that LOVES to plan everything out down to the nano-second and have to be sure that I avoid any issues. 

We are a few days out from our stay at OKW.     I just checked in  online.    The online check in still requires that we go to the Front desk and check in, correct?

Anything else that a first timer at ODW should know before hand?


----------



## CableKC

BillPA said:


> If you have a car, with a Disney cash reservation, add in parking fees.


I have a 1 day car rental for driving in.  I will drop it off at the Disney Car Center early the next morning before we head out to Hollywood Studios.   I will make a note to let Front Desk know that they should only charge me 1 day for the parking. 

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> Not the clearest photo in the world, but this should give you an idea of what you get in the shower.
> View attachment 419558








One less thing to pack.


----------



## CarolynFH

CableKC said:


> <snip>   I just checked in  online.    The online check in still requires that we go to the Front desk and check in, correct?  <snip>



If you checked in online, you might receive a text or email the day of check in, before you arrive, telling you your room number and linking to a map so that you can find it.  If you do, then no, you don't have to go to the front desk unless you want to talk to them about something (such as parking a car for one night only).  Your MBs should work to unlock the door.


----------



## CableKC

CarolynFH said:


> If you checked in online, you might receive a text or email the day of check in, before you arrive, telling you your room number and linking to a map so that you can find it.  If you do, then no, you don't have to go to the front desk unless you want to talk to them about something (such as parking a car for one night only).  Your MBs should work to unlock the door.


I expect to arrive by 5pm that day.  Hopefully I will receive the Text to go straight to the room.


----------



## firsttimemom

CableKC said:


> I am doing this through regular Vacation package that you find online the DisneyWorld website.   I'm not part of the Disney Vacation Club or anything where I am using points to pay for this ( paying for the entire vacation package via Credit Card ).   I assumed that this was just a regular resort like POR or All Stars.
> 
> I know that sounds wierd and possibly even petty....but when we go on vacation and stay at a resort, having the room cleaned everyday is something that we are simply used to.
> 
> Since I am paying for the entire trip ( no points or nothing through DVC ), it sounds like I am eligible for daily housekeeping.  I will doublecheck with the front desk when I check in.
> 
> Thanks to all for responding to my silly questions.    When it comes to my family vacations, I'm the one that LOVES to plan everything out down to the nano-second and have to be sure that I avoid any issues.
> 
> We are a few days out from our stay at OKW.     I just checked in  online.    The online check in still requires that we go to the Front desk and check in, correct?
> 
> Anything else that a first timer at ODW should know before hand?



We just came back from our first stay at OKW. We booked it through the hotel side/WDW website as you did. We received housekeeping service every day. We did receive a text that our room was ready but I went to the front desk anyways as I wanted to get a map and to ask about upgrading to a larger room. It was a lovely resort- everyone was so friendly. 

I hope you have a great stay at OKW!


----------



## tgree9369

CableKC said:


> Does anyone know if the OKW Studio rooms have the in-Shower Body wash and shower dispensers?
> 
> Or
> 
> Do they still provide the individual travel sized shower and body wash bottles that are replaced every day?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I have to pack body wash or not.


We were in the studios and they were in the shower - lotion and soap provided as singles.


----------



## tgree9369

CableKC said:


> I am doing this through regular Vacation package that you find online the DisneyWorld website.   I'm not part of the Disney Vacation Club or anything where I am using points to pay for this ( paying for the entire vacation package via Credit Card ).   I assumed that this was just a regular resort like POR or All Stars.
> 
> I know that sounds wierd and possibly even petty....but when we go on vacation and stay at a resort, having the room cleaned everyday is something that we are simply used to.
> 
> Since I am paying for the entire trip ( no points or nothing through DVC ), it sounds like I am eligible for daily housekeeping.  I will doublecheck with the front desk when I check in.
> 
> Thanks to all for responding to my silly questions.    When it comes to my family vacations, I'm the one that LOVES to plan everything out down to the nano-second and have to be sure that I avoid any issues.
> 
> We are a few days out from our stay at OKW.     I just checked in  online.    The online check in still requires that we go to the Front desk and check in, correct?
> 
> Anything else that a first timer at ODW should know before hand?


You will receive Mousekeeping every day unless you request to not have them come. We just got back (Room 4210) Old Turple Pond Area, and we booked just like you did - through WDW. You are going to love this resort. DVC is something special and you will see that the second you arrive. The grounds are amazing, as well as the staff. I would suggest (Bias of course) the Old Turtle Pond area - it is quite but close to a great pool and food/ bar, also very close to a bus stop. This is a large resort and has 5 stops:
1. Peninsular Road
2. South Point Road
3. Old Turtle Pond Road
4. Miller's Road
5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House) 

The bus always stops at Hospitality House before leaving property. Also- you MUST go to the HH to catch the bus to Typhoon Lagoon & Blizzard Beach!
Take advantage of the boat transportation to Disney Springs - 10 min ride and is wonderful! Catch the boat just behind Olivia's and the Hospitality House. 

Fell free to hit me up on any other questions you may have - Have a great time and you are going to love OKW!


----------



## CableKC

firsttimemom said:


> We just came back from our first stay at OKW. We booked it through the hotel side/WDW website as you did. We received housekeeping service every day. We did receive a text that our room was ready but *I went to the front desk anyways as I wanted to get a map and to ask about upgrading to a larger room. *It was a lovely resort- everyone was so friendly.
> 
> I hope you have a great stay at OKW!


Thanks for the info.  Were you upgrading from a Studio to a larger room? 

or

Were you upgrading from a 1 bedroom villa to a larger room?

I remember that when we went to POR, they upgraded us to a better room for free. I assume that there was some cost associated with that and it wasn't a free upgrade?


----------



## CableKC

tgree9369 said:


> You will receive Mousekeeping every day unless you request to not have them come. We just got back (Room 4210) Old Turple Pond Area, and we booked just like you did - through WDW. You are going to love this resort. DVC is something special and you will see that the second you arrive. The grounds are amazing, as well as the staff. I would suggest (Bias of course) the Old Turtle Pond area - it is quite but close to a great pool and food/ bar, also very close to a bus stop. This is a large resort and has 5 stops:
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)
> 
> The bus always stops at Hospitality House before leaving property. Also- you MUST go to the HH to catch the bus to Typhoon Lagoon & Blizzard Beach!
> 
> Fell free to hit me up on any other questions you may have - Have a great time and you are going to love OKW!


Ha!  Mousekeeping....I love it 

In regards to the location; in my Special Requests for my reservations, I had prioritized the rooms at the Old Turtle Pond Area ( specifically 40, 41, 44 ) as my first choice.   These were the closest to the pool area and not too far a walk from the Bus Stop.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## CableKC

Deb & Bill said:


> You can run/walk down the path to Disney Springs.  It starts by South Point and is about one mile long.


Do you know if this path from OKW to Disney Springs is closer to the Building 49 area or the Building 55 area?


----------



## tgree9369

CableKC said:


> Do you know if this path from OKW to Disney Springs is closer to the Building 49 area or the Building 55 area?


This path is not lighted - very dark in the evening, other than that, its a great view and nice stroll.


----------



## The Jackal

CableKC said:


> Do you know if this path from OKW to Disney Springs is closer to the Building 49 area or the Building 55 area?


It’s between building 54 and 55.


----------



## MaryKM

So excited for our first trip to OKW in 18 days!

With the online check-in, I selected the Turtle Pond or Peninsular Road areas hoping they would be the most quiet/peaceful. In looking at the map, I see that some of the Turtle Pond area seems close to Bonnet Creek Parkway. I am wondering: do you hear noise from the road in that area? I know this seems picky, but I have an obnoxiously sensitive sleeper in our group, and I'm hoping there isn't too much audible road noise.

Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

One time in Turtle Pond, Building 40, yes the road noise was very distracting (I also have a very sensitive sleeper-yes, it is obnoxious sometimes).  Yet one time we were in Turtle Pond, building 42 and it was super quiet, even though we were near the pool.


----------



## CableKC

tgree9369 said:


> This path is not lighted - very dark in the evening, other than that, its a great view and nice stroll.


If I run, it will likely be in the morning after sunrise.  So, I should be good.


----------



## The Jackal

MaryKM said:


> So excited for our first trip to OKW in 18 days!
> 
> With the online check-in, I selected the Turtle Pond or Peninsular Road areas hoping they would be the most quiet/peaceful. In looking at the map, I see that some of the Turtle Pond area seems close to Bonnet Creek Parkway. I am wondering: do you hear noise from the road in that area? I know this seems picky, but I have an obnoxiously sensitive sleeper in our group, and I'm hoping there isn't too much audible road noise.
> 
> Thanks!


We were in building 49, but we were on the side furthest from the highway. We could not tell the highway was there. But the buses we could hear when. They would go down the resort road.


----------



## jerseygal

The Jackal said:


> It’s between building 54 and 55.View attachment 419994


Can't wait for our first OKW stay! DH and I love an early morning walk...This is a good one to do?


----------



## Deb & Bill

jerseygal said:


> Can't wait for our first OKW stay! DH and I love an early morning walk...This is a good one to do?


Just stay off the cart paths and the golf course.


----------



## The Jackal

jerseygal said:


> Can't wait for our first OKW stay! DH and I love an early morning walk...This is a good one to do?


It’s a nice walk, when you walk down the path you can go to the Tree House Villas, SSR or to Disney Springs. We did it at 1:30 PM and it was pretty warm out about 90-91F. We were going to SSR to check out the Riviera preview.


----------



## jerseygal

The Jackal said:


> It’s a nice walk, when you walk down the path you can go to the Tree House Villas, SSR or to Disney Springs. We did it at 1:30 PM and it was pretty warm out about 90-91F. We were going to SSR to check out the Riviera preview.


Sounds great! I am looking forward to a stay at the Riviera in the future!


----------



## GGOOFY1

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, I am staying at the OKW in a few days and it will be our first time in a studio... three of us. We've always been in a two bedroom but we missed Disney so much we had to make a 2nd trip this year and budget constraints = studio. I know two can fit in each queen bed, but is there even an option to ask for a cot? Is there room for one in a studio?


Not sure how old of a person you are looking for a cot for.  But for a child, consider an inflatable bed.  We have used these all the time and they work great.  Some have pumps built into them, some you need an external pump.  Can order from Walmart and have it delivered to the resort.


----------



## CableKC

Anyone else have any problems with sound and noise from next door neighbors?

Looks like neighbors just checked in today and noticed that the insulation to sound between rooms isn't that great.   It's very possible that the neighbors in the next room was just very loud, but not sure if it's a combination of that and the walls or not.    I wouldn't complain much and maybe it's just the first night... But it's 1215am ( as I lost this ) I can still hear their conversation next door.  

Maybe I'm just a little too sensitive and maybe an etiquette thing or something else?  

Hopefully they won't be as loud tomorrow.


----------



## jerseygal

Deb & Bill said:


> Just stay off the cart paths and the golf course.


DH and our sons are golfers; walking on a golf course or path is not permitted and dangerous.


----------



## BillPA

CableKC said:


> Anyone else have any problems with sound and noise from next door neighbors?
> 
> Looks like neighbors just checked in today and noticed that the insulation to sound between rooms isn't that great.   It's very possible that the neighbors in the next room was just very loud, but not sure if it's a combination of that and the walls or not.    I wouldn't complain much and maybe it's just the first night... But it's 1215am ( as I lost this ) I can still hear their conversation next door.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a little too sensitive and maybe an etiquette thing or something else?
> 
> Hopefully they won't be as loud tomorrow.



Try folding a towel and putting it under the connecting door. Since they removed all the carpets the gap under the door is much larger, a towel will help if that is where you are getting noise. If it the drawers slamming shut, not so much help.  Good luck, have a great trip.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> Anyone else have any problems with sound and noise from next door neighbors?
> 
> Looks like neighbors just checked in today and noticed that the insulation to sound between rooms isn't that great.   It's very possible that the neighbors in the next room was just very loud, but not sure if it's a combination of that and the walls or not.    I wouldn't complain much and maybe it's just the first night... But it's 1215am ( as I lost this ) I can still hear their conversation next door.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a little too sensitive and maybe an etiquette thing or something else?
> 
> Hopefully they won't be as loud tomorrow.


If you are in the studio, they must be making noise in the living room.  If you are in the one bedroom, they must be in the studio that is close to your living room..  You can put a blanket or pillow between the two doors at the bottom that are between the two villas making it a lockoff.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Hey, BillPA, like minds and all.


----------



## CableKC

Thanks to the both of you for your suggestions.   I will try that tonight.   When I woke up this morning to go get ice, I noticed that their door had the "airline check out" papers hanging on their door.   I'm hoping that their stay is a quick stay.    Not trying to be mean and I wouldn't usually complain, but I could still hear them in the living room at 230am when I woke up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CableKC said:


> Thanks to the both of you for your suggestions.   I will try that tonight.   When I woke up this morning to go get ice, I noticed that their door had the "airline check out" papers hanging on their door.   I'm hoping that their stay is a quick stay.    Not trying to be mean and I wouldn't usually complain, but I could still hear them in the living room at 230am when I woke up in the middle of the night.


Maybe they got in late from the parks and had to pack for their departure today.


----------



## ;-)

Anyone have the August recreation calendar they can post? 
Thanks!


----------



## mum22girlz

I am planning to head back to WDW in December 2020 with my DH, DD(18), and DD(21) and am very interested in a stay at OKW. We are just home from a trip and had planned to stop by the resort and check it out, but time just got away from us. We would be looking at renting points for a week stay, likely 11/28 - 12/5. I have no experience in renting points and would love some pointers. I am also looking for pros and cons of OKW. We love POFQ, with the size of the resort and the boat ride to DS. But I love all things tropical and the pictures of OKW look like it would be right up my alley.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mum22girlz said:


> I am planning to head back to WDW in December 2020 with my DH, DD(18), and DD(21) and am very interested in a stay at OKW. We are just home from a trip and had planned to stop by the resort and check it out, but time just got away from us. We would be looking at renting points for a week stay, likely 11/28 - 12/5. I have no experience in renting points and would love some pointers. I am also looking for pros and cons of OKW. We love POFQ, with the size of the resort and the boat ride to DS. But I love all things tropical and the pictures of OKW look like it would be right up my alley.


You will need to have that reservation locked down right at 11 months out because that is the busiest time of the year for DVC members, even for OKW.  OKW is a lot bigger than POFQ, closer to PORS.  But OKW is really nice.  There are five bus stops (similar to PORS), but the buses run through the resort and not around it like PORS.  Only three buildings have elevators, so if you have a problem with stairs, you might want to reconsider.  But we've never really had a problem with the stairs, except when we get a third floor studio (got that three times and hopefully never again).   The two of us usually book at one bedroom villa because we like the room.  With four of you, the one bedroom still might be okay since the living room has both a queen sleeper sofa and a twin sleeper chair.  The split bathroom means two separate sinks, but only one toilet and shower.  Full sized kitchen and full sized washer and dryer completes the picture.   We've stayed at OKW nearly 30 times in 22 years.  It's our first home resort and we really like it.  We currently have three more trips booked there for the next ten months.


----------



## mum22girlz

Deb & Bill said:


> You will need to have that reservation locked down right at 11 months out because that is the busiest time of the year for DVC members, even for OKW.  OKW is a lot bigger than POFQ, closer to PORS.  But OKW is really nice.  There are five bus stops (similar to PORS), but the buses run through the resort and not around it like PORS.  Only three buildings have elevators, so if you have a problem with stairs, you might want to reconsider.  But we've never really had a problem with the stairs, except when we get a third floor studio (got that three times and hopefully never again).   The two of us usually book at one bedroom villa because we like the room.  With four of you, the one bedroom still might be okay since the living room has both a queen sleeper sofa and a twin sleeper chair.  The split bathroom means two separate sinks, but only one toilet and shower.  Full sized kitchen and full sized washer and dryer completes the picture.   We've stayed at OKW nearly 30 times in 22 years.  It's our first home resort and we really like it.  We currently have three more trips booked there for the next ten months.



Thank you for the information! Is there somewhere I can research when it will be the easiest time of the year to score a DVC rental? I have a real hard time paying for a cash reservation when I know the cost difference LOL! I'm in the very early stages of planning, and my dates are flexible. My DD's birthday is 12/1 and she would like to be at Disney on her birthday, but I don't know that it's a must.

I have looked at the map and can see that the resort is quite a bit larger than POFQ, and I am ok with that. We've stayed at several resorts, but POFQ is my DH's favorite. I'm trying to get him to branch out and maybe find a new favorite. We don't have a problem with stairs and typically prefer them over elevators. While I would love to do a one bedroom, our budget says Studio. We stayed at AKL Jambo in a studio recently, and I really appreciated the kitchenette but the girls were not super excited to be sleeping on a pullout couch. It was fine, just not great. So the OKW looks to be the only DVC studio that has two beds?


----------



## Deb & Bill

mum22girlz said:


> Thank you for the information! Is there somewhere I can research when it will be the easiest time of the year to score a DVC rental? I have a real hard time paying for a cash reservation when I know the cost difference LOL! I'm in the very early stages of planning, and my dates are flexible. My DD's birthday is 12/1 and she would like to be at Disney on her birthday, but I don't know that it's a must.
> 
> I have looked at the map and can see that the resort is quite a bit larger than POFQ, and I am ok with that. We've stayed at several resorts, but POFQ is my DH's favorite. I'm trying to get him to branch out and maybe find a new favorite. We don't have a problem with stairs and typically prefer them over elevators. While I would love to do a one bedroom, our budget says Studio. We stayed at AKL Jambo in a studio recently, and I really appreciated the kitchenette but the girls were not super excited to be sleeping on a pullout couch. It was fine, just not great. So the OKW looks to be the only DVC studio that has two beds?


Yes, OKW is the only studio at WDW that has two queen beds (Vero Beach Inn Rooms have two queen beds, but they are quite a distance from WDW).   The OKW studio is a bit larger than the AKV studio.  But it will be a bit crowded with four adults.  The bathroom is small and the sink, tub and toilet are all in the same room.  There is a sink outside of the bathroom for the kitchenette, but it's not that good for bathroom tasks like brushing your teeth and shaving.  Especially if you are preparing food there. 

The busiest time of the year for DVC members is from about mid-Sept through mid-Jan with the first two weeks of Dec being the hardest to book, especially studios.   The easiest time might be early Sept, early May and late Jan (but not MLK holiday week).


----------



## mum22girlz

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, OKW is the only studio at WDW that has two queen beds (Vero Beach Inn Rooms have two queen beds, but they are quite a distance from WDW).   The OKW studio is a bit larger than the AKV studio.  But it will be a bit crowded with four adults.  The bathroom is small and the sink, tub and toilet are all in the same room.  There is a sink outside of the bathroom for the kitchenette, but it's not that good for bathroom tasks like brushing your teeth and shaving.  Especially if you are preparing food there.
> 
> The busiest time of the year for DVC members is from about mid-Sept through mid-Jan with the first two weeks of Dec being the hardest to book, especially studios.   The easiest time might be early Sept, early May and late Jan (but not MLK holiday week).



Wonderful, thank you for your help! I will definitely have a backup plan if we are unable to rent points.


----------



## chilly2336

We are trying to decide between a stay at OKW and AKL.  Has anyone stayed at both and have thoughts on Disney bus service to/from the parks from each resort?


----------



## Deb & Bill

chilly2336 said:


> We are trying to decide between a stay at OKW and AKL.  Has anyone stayed at both and have thoughts on Disney bus service to/from the parks from each resort?


We've stayed at OKW at least 25-30 times and love it there.  Bus service has always been great.  Never had a problem.
We've stayed at AKL-AKV about six times, four times in the Lodge in hotel rooms and twice at Kidani Village in DVC one bedroom villas.  We've never had a problem with buses there, either, except for one time when there was an accident on World Drive that shut down the traffic exiting the Magic Kingdom and Epcot for an hour or more.  But that was a fluke.  MK takes a bit longer to get to, but Epcot was only about 13 minutes away by bus.  Everyone always talks about how far AKL is from the rest of the world, but the rest of the world is pretty far from AK which is right next to AKL. 

If you are staying on DVC points, if you get a studio, either KV or JH should work out fine.  But if you are staying in a one or two bedroom, we feel that KV has it all over JH with the extra bathroom and the huge master bathroom.  JH is converted hotel rooms, so the master bathroom isn't in the master bedroom.  It's right across the hallway from the master bedroom.  JH doesn't have the extra bathroom either.  So if you have guests sleeping in the living room, that extra bathroom can be all theirs.


----------



## Simba's Mom

chilly2336 said:


> We are trying to decide between a stay at OKW and AKL.  Has anyone stayed at both and have thoughts on Disney bus service to/from the parks from each resort?



We've stayed at both, and the advantage with AKL is that there's only one (sometimes 2 if you're at Kidani) bus stops, so it doesn't take as long to get "on the road".  At OKW, if you get on at the first stop, Peninsula Road, it can take close to an hour to get on the road (or at least it can seem like that long).  However, DS and his family have only stayed at OKW and Kidani, and he said that next time, he'd definitely prefer to go back to OKW,  partly for the boat ride to DS (he said that even if he didn't care to go to DS, he loved the boat ride).


----------



## OKW Lover

chilly2336 said:


> We are trying to decide between a stay at OKW and AKL.  Has anyone stayed at both and have thoughts on Disney bus service to/from the parks from each resort?


We've stayed at both (as well as pretty much every DVC resort) and wouldn't rate the bus service any better for one or the other.


----------



## StitchandPooh'sMom

Simba's Mom said:


> At OKW, if you get on at the first stop, Peninsula Road, it can take close to an hour to get on the road (or at least it can seem like that long).



What? We have stayed twice at OKW (most recently last month), and it takes about ten minutes to circle the resort and stop at all the stops. I can see it taking a few more minutes with wheelchairs and/or scooters, but we rode the buses for a week from the South Point stop and didn't think the time in the resort was bad at all.

We have also stayed at AKL and agree that fewer stops mean less time traveling around the resort, but the buses were fine at OKW.


----------



## gr8tdame

We stayed in a refurbished 1 Bdrm near HH (bldg 25) in January. It was our first stay at OKW and I was surprised there was no makeup mirror (magnified) in the bathroom. All of the other DVC resorts have them so I did not pack mine. Was this just an anomaly in the villa we stayed in?


----------



## Deb & Bill

gr8tdame said:


> We stayed in a refurbished 1 Bdrm near HH (bldg 25) in January. It was our first stay at OKW and I was surprised there was no makeup mirror (magnified) in the bathroom. All of the other DVC resorts have them so I did not pack mine. Was this just an anomaly in the villa we stayed in?


Nope, they don't have them.  Someone told you wrong.  There are none at OKW.  BRV and BCV also don't have them.


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

How difficult is it to book a Grand Villas at the 7 month window for a stay in October or November (early planning for 2021)? Are the grandvillas all on upper floors? My Mom has issues with her legs and will have a scooter, don't want to limit us to the elevator building and lose out on a room. She will be in the master bedroom downstairs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

AlwaysEeyore said:


> How difficult is it to book a Grand Villas at the 7 month window for a stay in October or November (early planning for 2021)? Are the grandvillas all on upper floors? My Mom has issues with her legs and will have a scooter, don't want to limit us to the elevator building and lose out on a room. She will be in the master bedroom downstairs.


It could be difficult for October or November with Fall Frenzy.  I booked a GV in early June a few years back and got all but one night at 11 months out using my OKW points.  The last night I got using other points at seven months out.  June isn't nearly as busy as Oct/Nov and I didn't have a problem getting that one night, but an entire week would have been impossible.  Most of them do start on the second floor, but I thought there were two or three HA grand villas that were on the first floor or were in the elevator buildings.


----------



## BillPA

Note all OKW GVs are on 2 floors. The master in on the 1st floor the #2 and 3 BR are up one more floor. As Deb posted, only 1 or 2 HA are on ground floor, in bulding 48 or 49. There is also at least 1 in the #64 building with elevator service to the 1 st floor. Still need to do steps to get the #2 and #3 BR.


----------



## OKWFan88

Can OKW hold your bags while waiting for room to become available? I'm flying in pretty early and will be at resort around 7AM to check in... I know the room won't be ready so was wondering will they hold our bags until room is available? We have the Ultimate Thrills VIP tour at 830AM that day and won't be back to resort till the evening.


----------



## OKW Lover

OKWFan88 said:


> Can OKW hold your bags while waiting for room to become available?


Yes.  They do this all the time


----------



## OKWFan88

Thank you


----------



## BillPA

If you flight lands at 7:00 you wont be at the resort until after 8:00  How do you plan to make the tour???


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

BillPA said:


> If you flight lands at 7:00 you wont be at the resort until after 8:00  How do you plan to make the tour???



I think he said he is checking into the resort at 7


----------



## BillPA

My mistake, I thought the flight was arriving at 7. With a bit of luck the room could be ready. But they WILL hold your luggage.


----------



## OKWFan88

We are staying off site before checking into OKW. We wanted to eat at Olivia's for breakfast one of the days we are staying off site. We planned on Ubering over to OKW, but I know there is a security guard at the entrance. Do we need to have a reservation in order to be let in since we aren't staying there when we go for breakfast? Also, after breakfast are we allowed to hop onto a bus to get to a park even though we aren't staying there yet?


----------



## Bmlors

When we've ubered in/out they've never checked to see if we had a reservation (although we always did). And there is nobody that checks the bus to see if you're a resort guest...just get on!


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKWFan88 said:


> We are staying off site before checking into OKW. We wanted to eat at Olivia's for breakfast one of the days we are staying off site. We planned on Ubering over to OKW, but I know there is a security guard at the entrance. Do we need to have a reservation in order to be let in since we aren't staying there when we go for breakfast? Also, after breakfast are we allowed to hop onto a bus to get to a park even though we aren't staying there yet?


Just tell the guard you are dining at Olivia's and not checking in.


----------



## OKW Lover

OKWFan88 said:


> We planned on Ubering over to OKW, but I know there is a security guard at the entrance. Do we need to have a reservation in order to be let in since we aren't staying there when we go for breakfast?


No problem.  The security guard will let the uber driver drop you off even if you weren't eating or staying at OKW.


----------



## OKWFan88

Thank you for that info. Another question... I heard from a friend of mine who stayed in a studio a few weeks ago at OKW that they were charged an additional person fee because there were three adults in the studio. She was confused as per the disney website up to four people can fit in the studio. She spoke with the front desk and they stated it's a new fee that's added to reservations when more than two people are in a studio. She reserved her room thru the disney website and didn't rent or us points. Has anyone else experienced this? If four people can fit in a studio why would they charge for additional person fee when all three people were on the reservation and a studio can accommodate?


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKWFan88 said:


> Thank you for that info. Another question... I heard from a friend of mine who stayed in a studio a few weeks ago at OKW that they were charged an additional person fee because there were three adults in the studio. She was confused as per the disney website up to four people can fit in the studio. She spoke with the front desk and they stated it's a new fee that's added to reservations when more than two people are in a studio. She reserved her room thru the disney website and didn't rent or us points. Has anyone else experienced this? If four people can fit in a studio why would they charge for additional person fee when all three people were on the reservation and a studio can accommodate?


I had heard that about cash reservations through Disney Reservation Center, but not with points stays with DVC.


----------



## Chuck S

OKWFan88 said:


> Thank you for that info. Another question... I heard from a friend of mine who stayed in a studio a few weeks ago at OKW that they were charged an additional person fee because there were three adults in the studio. She was confused as per the disney website up to four people can fit in the studio. She spoke with the front desk and they stated it's a new fee that's added to reservations when more than two people are in a studio. She reserved her room thru the disney website and didn't rent or us points. Has anyone else experienced this? If four people can fit in a studio why would they charge for additional person fee when all three people were on the reservation and a studio can accommodate?



I doubt whichever Florida state entity deals with timeshare laws would allow an extra charge if you stay on points.  It would be a substantial change to what we purchased. Cash reservations are another matter.


----------



## Eeyorestail77

We have stayed there the last two trips.  Great rooms (two bedroom, and studio) amazing pools, the scenery around the hospitality house is beautiful and Ken at Olivia's is a superb waiter!!!


----------



## OKWFan88

With the possibility of bad weather in the next few days... has anyone been stuck at the OKW while there was a tropical storm or hurricane? We check in tomorrow night for a week. If we get stuck in our room, are there any food options? I would assume Olivia's would be closed if weather got really bad. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKWFan88 said:


> With the possibility of bad weather in the next few days... has anyone been stuck at the OKW while there was a tropical storm or hurricane? We check in tomorrow night for a week. If we get stuck in our room, are there any food options? I would assume Olivia's would be closed if weather got really bad. Thanks for any advice.


Your kitchen or kitchenette. You won't be able to leave during the storm.  Bring some food supplies with you. And if you can't bring bottled water (supplies are very limited in Orlando) plan on drinking tap water.


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi!  Next week (9/7-9/8)  does anyone know how late the  pontoon boat runs on a Saturday and Sunday night??


----------



## Deb & Bill

dis2cruise said:


> Hi!  Next week (9/7-9/8)  does anyone know how late the  pontoon boat runs on a Saturday and Sunday night??


From/to Disney Springs?  Maybe 10PM or so.


----------



## Eeyorestail77

Deb & Bill said:


> Your kitchen or kitchenette. You won't be able to leave during the storm.  Bring some food supplies with you. And if you can't bring bottled water (supplies are very limited in Orlando) plan on drinking tap water.


Edited as I replied to wrong member.  But good advice.


----------



## Eeyorestail77

OKWFan88 said:


> With the possibility of bad weather in the next few days... has anyone been stuck at the OKW while there was a tropical storm or hurricane? We check in tomorrow night for a week. If we get stuck in our room, are there any food options? I would assume Olivia's would be closed if weather got really bad. Thanks for any advice.


Please be safe if you have to ride this monster out.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

At OKW until Saturday a.m.  Building 4621.  We have an almost full bleach, 4 unopened Tropicana OJs, and 3 small unopened Gatorades.   Up until Midnight for sure.  Here until 9:30 a.m.  Bottle of wine if over 21.


----------



## jerseygal

We just got back from 6 great nights(Friday August 23 thru early morning checkout 8/29) at OKW and 1 night at BWV(1st night of opening F&W), both studios. Great trip, haven't traveled summer in many years, so we were pleasantly surprised by what we thought were light crowds. FABULOUS trip with youngest DS, renting his first apartment with 2 college buddies next week in Hoboken, moving on to a position in NYC. 1 day at Typhoon Lagoon and 1 day at Blizzard Beach, rope drop, great days, low crowds, lots of fun. First time at OKW, very relaxing, early morning walks, loved close proximity to Disney Springs. CM's were all very pleasant! Dined one rainy evening at Olivias, very good. Our Animal Kingdom day was started at noon into the evening, we lucked out half day was cloudy. ADR dinner at Yak and Yeti, our favorite, so delicious! Have not been to Cape May Café in years, excellent! Every ADR, we arrived about 10 to 15 minutes early and we were seated early(guessing lighter crowds), very pleased! Enzos Hideaway Tunnel Bar was so delicious, first time there! Best ribs and brisket combo at ADR dinner at House of Blues, delicious! Because of the limited Counter Service at OKW, feel that the Counter Service by the pool should have a more expansive lunch menu,  should rotate daily  the breakfast snack items, like muffins, bagels, Danish, etc. Our "close to HH" room was SO CONVENIENT, really liked building 11, lovely golf course view, 2nd floor, 1124.  Last night, very noisy neighbors, soundproofing is not good, kids banging around in the LR, loud, we lucked out, only 1 night(would not have been happy had we not been checking out early morning). So here is the question for those "in the know"..Has building 11 been RENOVATED?? Although very clean, just didn't seem renovated to us....It really didn't seem to be, very SMALL TELEVISION, even for a studio, compared to the very LARGE studio television at BWV???? Compared to our recent stays in studios at Poly, BWV, BLT, studio seemed old, although very comfortable with 2 Queens, even bathroom seemed old at OKW. At BWV, Arrived early, like 9:15AM, requested garden view, close to lobby...no garden view available, got close to lobby, 4th floor, close to elevator which was great, pool view, carousel view. Loved balcony at BWV, 2nd time staying there. Was concerned about pool noise, but by 10:30, no pool noise, so not an issue for us...lovely pool view, loved BWV, great property(pool music SUPER LOUD though, turn it down a notch). Early flight next morning, left villa at 4:45AM...pleasantly surprised to get a quick coffee at Belle Vue Lounge that early, due to early morning Galaxy goers.  A great trip!
Great weather for August! We lucked out by having our return flight on Friday morning with Dorian coming. BEST WISHES AND SAFETY TO ALL for those "riding out the storm" on WDW property! Hoping that WDW has minimal impact!


----------



## Bmlors

jerseygal said:


> So here is the question for those "in the know"..Has building 11 been RENOVATED??



Yes, all interior building renovations are complete at OKW.


----------



## miksicnarf

We were at OKW during Charley in 2004. It actually worked out OK for us--for one thing, as CA residents it was our first experience with a hurricane so we were a bit enthralled. The storm rolled in during our last full day...the kids and I were in MK in the morning, and as the weather became more ominous we were herded out of the park. We were very lucky to be in a GV and were well stocked with all the supplies we needed. CMs had come around and moved all patio/balcony furniture indoors, and we were given written notices and I believe phone messages with updates and advice, although I can't remember details. We never lost power...the worst thing that happened was some water came in under the door and I think a window. 
The next morning as we checked out lots of people were checking in, many being relocated from Ft. Wilderness. We were given 1-day (if I remember correctly, may have been 2-day) park hoppers to compensate for lost park time. We drove around all of WDW looking for damage, saw lots of downed trees and some signs--in fact, we were driving to my brother-in-law's in Tampa and we picked up a piece of the AMC Theater sign as a souvenir which we all signed "I survived Hurricane Charley." 
I would suggest bringing as many provisions with you as possible to be on the safe side. Good luck! 




OKWFan88 said:


> With the possibility of bad weather in the next few days... has anyone been stuck at the OKW while there was a tropical storm or hurricane? We check in tomorrow night for a week. If we get stuck in our room, are there any food options? I would assume Olivia's would be closed if weather got really bad. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jerseygal

Bmlors said:


> Yes, all interior building renovations are complete at OKW.


Thanks! Isn’t the studio television considerably smaller than other renovated properties? Also, felt literally like NO AC in the bathroom vents? Very hot!


----------



## DVC'96

We will be in a Grand Villa in December 2019.  We weren't able to get the ones that are close to the Hospitality House so I'm trying to figure out what to request.  Which units are in the "close to HH" designation?  That will help me figure out what I can and can't request.  We wont have a car so I'm hoping we will be able to walk or easily get to where we need.


----------



## BillPA

Check this link, Doc put this together long ago:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/


----------



## Wakey

Just seen some very concerning news on another board. All rooms were not finished. Some still have threadbare carpets and nasty furniture. Seems there were possibly some contractual issues and not everything got sorted. Unknown how many rooms affected.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wakey said:


> Just seen some very concerning news on another board. All rooms were not finished. Some still have threadbare carpets and nasty furniture. Seems there were possibly some contractual issues and not everything got sorted. Unknown how many rooms affected.


In July, I was in one of the last villas to be renovated for two nights and it was in good condition.  Not quite Key West look, but clean and good condition.  They didn't change out the coffee table, the corner table in the living room and the dining room table.  But if I remember correctly, everything else was changed out.  No carpet in the living room, but carpet in the bedrooms and studios.  It looked to be new.


----------



## ladyderks

Wakey said:


> Just seen some very concerning news on another board. All rooms were not finished. Some still have threadbare carpets and nasty furniture. Seems there were possibly some contractual issues and not everything got sorted. Unknown how many rooms affected.


We’re checking in today and I really hope we get a renovated room. Any clue as to what rooms were not renovated?


----------



## Chuck S

It is unlikely that OKW renovations haven't been completed on all rooms. They were going section by section, and one of the the last areas finished was near HH. WHen I was down in June, there were some blinds open in unit 14, and I could see from the bus that those near HH units were finished.


----------



## Chuck S

DVC'96 said:


> We will be in a Grand Villa in December 2019.  We weren't able to get the ones that are close to the Hospitality House so I'm trying to figure out what to request.  Which units are in the "close to HH" designation?  That will help me figure out what I can and can't request.  We wont have a car so I'm hoping we will be able to walk or easily get to where we need.


The closest non-HH category GVs are bldgs 19, 16, 29 and 63.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> Just seen some very concerning news on another board. All rooms were not finished. Some still have threadbare carpets and nasty furniture. Seems there were possibly some contractual issues and not everything got sorted. Unknown how many rooms affected.



Is it April Fools?

Nope - calendar says Sept.  The parts of this that makes it all questionable is threadbare carpets (the place isn't 100 yo) and nasty furniture?  Did not know there was nasty furniture either.  Certainly not @Deb & Bill 's favorite coffee table because they kept that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> It is unlikely that OKW renovations haven't been completed on all rooms. They were going section by section, and one of the the last areas finished was near HH. WHen I was down in June, there were some blinds open in unit 14, and I could see from the bus that those near HH units were finished.


I was in Bldg 11 in July and the entire area was finished. 

If Wakey was looking at Trip Advisor, it is full of whiny people.  Same with FB.


----------



## Wakey

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is it April Fools?
> 
> Nope - calendar says Sept.  The parts of this that makes it all questionable is threadbare carpets (the place isn't 100 yo) and nasty furniture?  Did not know there was nasty furniture either.  Certainly not @Deb & Bill 's favorite coffee table because they kept that.


Maybe a too picky person on another forum claiming carpet threadbare and furniture all chipped and wasn’t redone. Someone else said there had been contract issues- there may have been but I thought it was finished as well. Like above, may be a too picky person and maybe not correct. It was news to me which is why I posted it here wondering if anyone else had encountered the same.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wakey said:


> Maybe a too picky person on another forum claiming carpet threadbare and furniture all chipped and wasn’t redone. Someone else said there had been contract issues- there may have been but I thought it was finished as well. Like above, may be a too picky person and maybe not correct. It was news to me which is why I posted it here wondering if anyone else had encountered the same.



If there ain't pictures then it ain't true!  Or rather, I'm just doubtful of the correctness of the report.

However it was several years before I ever saw info that not all the BLT studio bathroom sinks were moved into the bathroom and that there are still a couple that have the old configuration so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## mrsswat

Any advice on how I can get a shirt that's available at the Conch Flats General Store from home? Or if there's a post already point me in the right direction? Is this even doable? It's the Gurgling Suitcase T. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

Well, you used to be able to call Disney merchandise at WDW...but the shipping is ridiculously high.


----------



## mrsswat

Thank you I will try that! It's a sentimental thing - would be worth the shipping cost!


----------



## ladyderks

Just returned from a 8 night trip. Stayed in a two bedroom villa - room 1324. We absolutely loved this location!!! Water and golf view off the back porch . Super quick and easy walk to the buses and main pool. Was surprised to find that the laundry room had entry from the hallway (and not the king/master bedroom!). We did not have any issues with noise from traffic or busses. Got ‘bar food’ to go a couple of times for as a late night snack. Pulled pork nachos, fish tacos, and fried pickles were amazing and the portions were quite large. Found that all the staff AND quests we interacted with were so pleasant and friendly. We can’t wait to go back - sad we waited so long to try out OKW, but glad we found our new favorite.


----------



## Chuck S

Laundry rooms at OKW all have entry from the hallway.  In buildings 30 and higher, there is a second door from the laundry room in to the master bath, minor design change between building phases.


----------



## E West

Deb & Bill said:


> In July, I was in one of the last villas to be renovated for two nights and it was in good condition.  Not quite Key West look, but clean and good condition.  They didn't change out the coffee table, the corner table in the living room and the dining room table.  But if I remember correctly, everything else was changed out.  No carpet in the living room, but carpet in the bedrooms and studios.  It looked to be new.


we stayed in a renovated studio . Beds were new and bathroom was renovated  however the original table and chairs were used. My one complaint other than the small t.v.  was that the cabinet in the kitchenette was the original one . It did not give continuity to the room . It could of at least been painted to match the blue - green color of the bathroom cabinet and dresser. Otherwise the renovation was very nice.


----------



## KSR0330

Hello,  think about buying int OKW and doing a "trial stay" in January.  Just booked a 1BR.  I'd really like to be near the HH.  I was told (in Disney chat with cast member) that this is a request when doing on-line check in.  I looked, and they list "areas", such as Miller's Road, Old Turtle Pond, and Peninsular Road.  Is requesting Peninsular Road area the same as requesting near HH?  Thanks!  So excited to stay at OKW!


----------



## carlbarry

"Near HH" is a separate category.  It consists of buildings number 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26.  OKW is my home resort, and I've stayed there I think 5 times, always requesting near HH.
My first stay I was in building 12, which I thought was great due to proximity to HH.  But I found from my subsequent stays that the view was boring.
All other stays I was on Peninsular Road.  Not as close to HH as building 12, but a better view.  One time I was upgraded to a 1 BR, in I believe building 27.  It was not technically "near HH," but I found it to be a good location.
You'll have a great time there.  Be sure to take the tour.


----------



## KSR0330

carlbarry said:


> "Near HH" is a separate category. It consists of buildings number 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26. OKW is my home resort, and I've stayed there I think 5 times, always requesting near HH.
> My first stay I was in building 12, which I thought was great due to proximity to HH. But I found from my subsequent stays that the view was boring.
> All other stays I was on Peninsular Road. Not as close to HH as building 12, but a better view. One time I was upgraded to a 1 BR, in I believe building 27. It was not technically "near HH," but I found it to be a good location.
> You'll have a great time there. Be sure to take the tour.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I think it may be different when booking through Disney, as near HH wasn't an option when I booked.


----------



## carlbarry

Then I would suggest choosing Peninsular Road, as all buildings there are fairly close to HH, certainly comfortable walking distance.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KSR0330 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think it may be different when booking through Disney, as near HH wasn't an option when I booked.


Since Near HH is only eight buildings and there are a lot more than that in the non-HH booking category, near HH is usually booked up before seven months out.  And it isn't available for a cash reservation through Disney Reservation Center.  It's only available for a points reservation.  

Peninsular Road category is the area right across the Trumbo Canal from the HH (just cross the bridge and you are there).  It's the first bus stop for the theme park buses entering the property.


----------



## Chuck S

Also, for 1 bedroom and larger units. you may prefer to NOT be in the near HH category, depending upon the makeup of your traveling party.  In buildings 29 and under, there is one entrance to the bathroom...thru the master bedroom.  In buildings 30 and higher there are two entrances, one thru the master bedroom, and another thru the laundry room.

Meaning, for the near HH buildings, if you have someone sleeping in the living room and they need to use the restroom at night, they need to go thru the master bedroom.

This was a minor design change between building phases.  Studios were not affected...a studio is a studio for the most part, though there are a few studios without a front window, in the "U" shaped buildings.


----------



## gometros

Chuck S said:


> Also, for 1 bedroom and larger units. you may prefer to NOT be in the near HH category, depending upon the makeup of your traveling party.  In buildings 29 and under, there is one entrance to the bathroom...thru the master bedroom.  In buildings 30 and higher there are two entrances, one thru the master bedroom, and another thru the laundry room.
> 
> Meaning, for the near HH buildings, if you have someone sleeping in the living room and they need to use the restroom at night, they need to go thru the master bedroom.
> 
> This was a minor design change between building phases.  Studios were not affected...a studio is a studio for the most part, though there are a few studios without a front window, in the "U" shaped buildings.



I totally forgot about this. I have a one bedroom in the HH area scheduled in just under three weeks. What's the best way to put in a request for a newer (30+) building? Member services or something else?


----------



## The Jackal

gometros said:


> I totally forgot about this. I have a one bedroom in the HH area scheduled in just under three weeks. What's the best way to put in a request for a newer (30+) building? Member services or something else?


You have to not be in the HH area.


----------



## Bmlors

gometros said:


> I totally forgot about this. I have a one bedroom in the HH area scheduled in just under three weeks. What's the best way to put in a request for a newer (30+) building? Member services or something else?



In general for room & building requests, if you're a DVC member, I've had complete success by going online into the DVC website and doing online chat with their support cast members. I like that I have a record of the conversation this way, rather than a mysterious fax or a phone call.


----------



## gometros

Bmlors said:


> In general for room & building requests, if you're a DVC member, I've had complete success by going online into the DVC website and doing online chat with their support cast members. I like that I have a record of the conversation this way, rather than a mysterious fax or a phone call.



That's a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

gometros said:


> I totally forgot about this. I have a one bedroom in the HH area scheduled in just under three weeks. What's the best way to put in a request for a newer (30+) building? Member services or something else?


That's a different booking category.  It would be like booking SSR and asking to be put in OKW.


----------



## Chuck S

You'll likely need to cancel and rebook the reservation as non-HH, as there are NO buildings in the HH booking category with the two bathroom entrances.


----------



## gometros

Deb & Bill said:


> That's a different booking category.  It would be like booking SSR and asking to be put in OKW.



Maybe I misunderstood. I thought HH location had some buildings in the 30+ range? Or am I doomed to the entrance through the bedroom?

ETA: Chuck answered my question. Live and learn.


----------



## BillPA

Maybe you could contact whom ever you rented from and see if they can help.


----------



## Deb & Bill

gometros said:


> Maybe I misunderstood. I thought HH location had some buildings in the 30+ range? Or am I doomed to the entrance through the bedroom?
> 
> ETA: Chuck answered my question. Live and learn.


Yep, you misunderstood.  HH Area are 11, 12, 13 and 14 and 23, 24, 25 and 26.


----------



## gometros

Deb & Bill said:


> Yep, you misunderstood.  HH Area are 11, 12, 13 and 14 and 23, 24, 25 and 26.



Like I said. Question answered. I'll know for next time. Thanks.


----------



## MrOakie

Deb & Bill said:


> You won't find any Pepsi, including Dr Pepper, at WDW.  It's totally Coke products.  You have to go offsite and buy your own.  They might not even have any at the Speedway Stations on the property.



Not true.  I was there last year during Christmas week, and you can get bottles of dr pepper at the grab and go market inside the Dolphin / Swan resort.  Clerk at the counter said they carry it all the time.


----------



## MrOakie

Simba's Mom said:


> Another Texan who loves Dr Pepper here.  One reason I'm a faithful Southwest Airlines flyer is that they have Dr Pepper.  I remember one time, as soon as I got on the plane, I told the flight attendant, "I haven't had Dr Pepper for a week, you'd better have some for me!"
> In all the times I've stayed at OKW, I never noticed that they had Pepsi products (and especially, hopefully, Dr Pepper).  I'll check that next time.  DH loves that Olivia's has his favorite sandwich, the Duval Burger.



You can find Dr Pepper on site if you explore a little bit.  Last Christmas, I spent a week exploring and taking pictures of all the decorations at WDW resort hotels.  I came across DR Pepper in the Grab N Go Market inside the Swan or Dolphin resort (can't remember which),  but the clerk at the register said they carry DR Pepper and Pepsi products all the time.


----------



## ghtx

Whoo-hoo! Just booked OKW for next Labor Day weekend at our 11-month window!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

We booked for July for 9 days 2 bed with friends with 3 kids 9 and under - we had planned it just as I found out I am going to be a grandmother in the Spring.  I already ordered and received decals for the Magicbands.  Not going through the hassle and expense fo trying to order special ones like we did in June for our August trip.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Got a few surprises during our OKW stay this week.  We had to replace the toilet paper roll and the replacement was DOUBLE PLY, not that single, so thin you can read the newspaper through it stuff.  It still wasn't very soft, but it was a lot better than that really, really cheap stuff.  Also, they have replaced the type of dish and laundry detergent.  We've had Palmolive Green for so long in the kitchen, but it is now a clear EOS liquid.  Same with the laundry detergent.  No powder, just a small bottle of EOS laundry detergent that is good for two moderate sized loads.


----------



## carlbarry

Deb & Bill said:


> Got a few surprises during our OKW stay this week.  We had to replace the toilet paper roll and the replacement was DOUBLE PLY, not that single, so thin you can read the newspaper through it stuff.  It still wasn't very soft, but it was a lot better than that really, really cheap stuff.  Also, they have replaced the type of dish and laundry detergent.  We've had Palmolive Green for so long in the kitchen, but it is now a clear EOS liquid.  Same with the laundry detergent.  No powder, just a small bottle of EOS laundry detergent that is good for two moderate sized loads.


The new issue of Disney Files magazine says that the detergents are from a sustainable product company, and vegetable based.


----------



## Twende

I am trying to calculate getting a QS dining plan for the OKW portion of our upcoming vacation.  I have heard you can take 1 QS credit and convert at the resort desk to 3 Snack credits.  Has any one done this recently?  Is this still a "standard" policy?

We are doing an Epcot Food and Wine one day and it appears that using snack credits for the booths at the Festival might make the QS dining plan worth it for us.


----------



## CarolynFH

Twende said:


> I am trying to calculate getting a QS dining plan for the OKW portion of our upcoming vacation.  I have heard you can take 1 QS credit and convert at the resort desk to 3 Snack credits.  Has any one done this recently?  Is this still a "standard" policy?
> 
> We are doing an Epcot Food and Wine one day and it appears that using snack credits for the booths at the Festival might make the QS dining plan worth it for us.



I don’t have direct experience, but I believe I’ve read that the conversion of credits takes place at the point of sale rather than at the resort. However, you can probably get definitive answer from the Dining Plan forum - https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-plan.116/.


----------



## Twende

CarolynFH said:


> I don’t have direct experience, but I believe I’ve read that the conversion of credits takes place at the point of sale rather than at the resort. However, you can probably get definitive answer from the Dining Plan forum - https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-dining-plan.116/.



Thank you.  I will ask over there.


----------



## iheartglaciers

I’m staying in an OKW studio (near Hospitality House) for the first time in February! Excited to stay at a new (to me) resort. I noticed in photos that some balconies have hidden Mickeys in the fences. Are these limited to certain buildings? Or only 1 and 2-bedrooms?

We’re hoping to stay in one of those rooms since it’s such a cute detail


----------



## BillPA

It's hit or miss, even in the same building, the balconies have different patterns. Have a great trip.


----------



## KSR0330

So excited for our first OKW stay in a 1 BR in January!  We're only there for 4 nights, so I feel like I can pack any groceries that we need in our luggage (bagels, snack crackers).  The only thing I can't pack... my beloved hard seltzers!   Does anyone know if they sell hard seltzer at Conch Flats?


----------



## VAfamily1998

Hi!  I am not a DVC owner but have had OKW on my "bucket list" of places to stay for several years now.  My husband is turning 50 this February so we just booked a 5 night stay in a 1 bedroom at OKW for his birthday!  We are so excited!
We've been to Disney many, many times so this time is mainly to check out the festival of the arts in Epcot, which we have not done yet. The Star Wars stuff in HS is also new since our last visit (December 2018) but isn't a huge priority for us. If we can get in, great--if not, it's not a huge deal. 
It's too early for me to do any online check in, but I'd like to request a unit that is as quiet as possible. I'm picturing quiet mornings on the balcony with a cup of coffee and a bagel  We don't have any mobility issues, so I'm thinking an upper floor, and far away from the hospitality house is just fine with us!

We are excited to check out the Gurgling suitcase!


----------



## Deb & Bill

VAfamily1998 said:


> Hi!  I am not a DVC owner but have had OKW on my "bucket list" of places to stay for several years now.  My husband is turning 50 this February so we just booked a 5 night stay in a 1 bedroom at OKW for his birthday!  We are so excited!
> We've been to Disney many, many times so this time is mainly to check out the festival of the arts in Epcot, which we have not done yet. The Star Wars stuff in HS is also new since our last visit (December 2018) but isn't a huge priority for us. If we can get in, great--if not, it's not a huge deal.
> It's too early for me to do any online check in, but I'd like to request a unit that is as quiet as possible. I'm picturing quiet mornings on the balcony with a cup of coffee and a bagel  We don't have any mobility issues, so I'm thinking an upper floor, and far away from the hospitality house is just fine with us!
> 
> We are excited to check out the Gurgling suitcase!


Fortunately, every unit is quiet.  You won't have a problem getting a quiet villa.  Other than groundskeepers starting mowing in the morning, especially if you are on the golf course and they need to mow before the course opens for the morning.  It doesn't last very long though.   We have only found the main pool to be noisy during the daytime hours when they have the pool parties for the kids.  The porch is one of the best things about OKW.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Going to read thru this entire thread but in the meantime, count us in for OKW! Can't wait to get into RAT and start reserving!  whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## mellvswdw1

Hello!  We are checking out today from a lovely 2BR villa in building 27. The room was amazing and the view of the golf course was super relaxing. We had a short walk to the bus stop and main pool. We own at SSR, BLT, AKV, but OKW remains our favorite. It’s a hidden gem. The size of the rooms is amazing, so glad when it was built Disney didn’t know how to do timeshares, lol. The refurbishment was nicely done. I actually had a full week at BLT in a 1BR and gave that up to be here in a 2BR(spending fewer points) best decision ever!  I know OKW is a huge resort and spread out and that may not be appealing for everyone, but this resort is so relaxing and just amazing. Looking forward to coming back!


----------



## xfiles3010

I have a Grand Villa non HH book . Which building would be close to HH?  TIA


----------



## CarolynFH

mellvswdw1 said:


> The size of the rooms is amazing, so glad when it was built Disney didn’t know how to do timeshares,


Actually, I think it’s the opposite. Most upper level TS (Marriott, for instance) have OKW-size units. I think that when OKW was built, Disney built to the size & standards of the time. When they designed BWV and later they reduced villa sizes - they had learned how to do timeshares their own way.


----------



## Deb & Bill

xfiles3010 said:


> I have a Grand Villa non HH book . Which building would be close to HH?  TIA


15 is pretty good.


----------



## BillPA

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 all have elevators but no other Buildings are accessible above the ground floor.
As of June 1, 2007 - all WDW resorts are smoke-free with no smoking allowed in rooms, balconies, and patios as well all public areas. There are designated smoking areas available outdoors. In Buildings 11-29, the 1BR and 2BR villas have one entrance to the master bathroom - thru the master bedroom. In Buildings 30-64, there is an additional access to the master bath thru the laundry room. The jacuzzi area is separate from the master bath which has the toilet, shower and sink.


----------



## xfiles3010

Thank you


----------



## dromio42

Has anyone stayed in a one-bedroom and a studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
Thanks!!


----------



## OKW Lover

dromio42 said:


> I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style


I don't think any Disney resorts have Keurigs.


----------



## Disneypapa

I chose OKW as a DVC buyer about fifteen years ago.  Loved the décor, spacious rooms, ability to park near front door and at the time the maintenance fees were low.  No regrets.


----------



## gometros

dromio42 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a one-bedroom and a studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
> Thanks!!



We were there in October. There were still regular coffee matters as of that time.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dromio42 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a one-bedroom and a studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
> Thanks!!


OKW has the wall mounted dispensers for shampoo, shower gel and conditioner.  For coffee makers, plan on a Mr Coffee style coffee maker, 10-12 cup usually, but it can also be a 4-6 cup coffee maker.  If you drink a lot of coffee, you'll need to bring your own filters and coffee.  You get one, maybe two prefiltered packet of coffee each service day. They make about six cups.


----------



## BillPA

If you really like coffee, bring your own. The stuff Disney calls coffee is not worth the trouble to make. JMHO.


----------



## dromio42

Thanks for the replies. I agree about the coffee! We always bring Barnie’s Santa’s White Christmas as a treat!


----------



## candyls1

Hi all!  We will have a car for this trip and have a reservation for room near HH.  Is it hard to find parking in the buildings 11-14?  Should we request 23-26 for closer parking to villa?  TIA.


----------



## BillPA

Yes, parking does fill with folks that come to the store area from other locations around OKW and the cheep folks that come to OKW to get a bus to the parks, to avoid paying for parking at the parks, I wish they would do something to stop this.


----------



## candyls1

BillPA said:


> Yes, parking does fill with folks that come to the store area from other locations around OKW and the cheep folks that come to OKW to get a bus to the parks, to avoid paying for parking at the parks, I wish they would do something to stop this.


Thanks!  I'll request 23-26 then.


----------



## Chuck S

I’m not sure if there’s a lot of people parking at OKW Just to use the park busses.


----------



## gometros

candyls1 said:


> Hi all!  We will have a car for this trip and have a reservation for room near HH.  Is it hard to find parking in the buildings 11-14?  Should we request 23-26 for closer parking to villa?  TIA.



We were in building 14 in October and _never_ had a problem parking in front of the building.


----------



## SecondEventuality

I've searched the threads and also tried seeing if any youtube videos cover this, but no such luck! Hope you can help!

For the living room sleeping areas of the 1 or 2 bedroom villas - how difficult is the pull-out queen sofa to use on a *daily* basis? I think I read that the twin chair wasn't too bad to convert, but the sofa was, but no one actually shows it being done. 

Wondering if this could be an option for us, but not sure if setting up/closing day every day will be more of a PITA than I realize.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

SecondEventuality said:


> I've searched the threads and also tried seeing if any youtube videos cover this, but no such luck! Hope you can help!
> 
> For the living room sleeping areas of the 1 or 2 bedroom villas - how difficult is the pull-out queen sofa to use on a *daily* basis? I think I read that the twin chair wasn't too bad to convert, but the sofa was, but no one actually shows it being done.
> 
> Wondering if this could be an option for us, but not sure if setting up/closing day every day will be more of a PITA than I realize.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Sometimes it is easy, other times not so easy.  For you, it will be easy.


----------



## OKW Lover

SecondEventuality said:


> For the living room sleeping areas of the 1 or 2 bedroom villas - how difficult is the pull-out queen sofa to use on a *daily* basis? I think I read that the twin chair wasn't too bad to convert, but the sofa was, but no one actually shows it being done.


We've never had any difficulty pulling it out


----------



## SecondEventuality

If Buildings 11-29 have the 1BR with only one entrance to the master bathroom, and HH = 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26...

Then that means when attempting to book for a 1 bedroom that has the extra bathroom entrance, you need to book both non-HH *and* request to be excluded from Peninsular Road Area, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

SecondEventuality said:


> Then that means when attempting to book for a 1 bedroom that has the extra bathroom entrance, you need to book both non-HH *and* request to be excluded from Peninsular Road Area, correct?


Buildings 62-64 are not HH and do have the extra bathroom entrance.


----------



## Chuck S

SecondEventuality said:


> If Buildings 11-29 have the 1BR with only one entrance to the master bathroom, and HH = 11, 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 25, and 26...
> 
> Then that means when attempting to book for a 1 bedroom that has the extra bathroom entrance, you need to book both non-HH *and* request to be excluded from Peninsular Road Area, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Request a building #30 and above.  Or request an area of the resort.  I usually request the Turtle Pond area, and near transportation.  Most of the time (but not always) I am able to get my requests.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Chuck S said:


> Request a building #30 and above.  Or request an area of the resort.  I usually request the Turtle Pond area, and near transportation.  Most of the time (but not always) I am able to get my requests.



Ah, ok, so if I was to request #30 or above, I'd have to contact them to add that in manually, I imagine. Also, the ground floor would be yet another separate request, too, but I could add that request during the check-in.

TY!!!!


----------



## SecondEventuality

Has anyone actually used the charcoal grills? It appears they are all available near the quiet pools. I don't see any videos for the pool area near building #55. I was able to confirm that the Turtle Pond area looks to have them, though.

Interested in the grills since staying in studios would give us an option outside of microwave meals, plus the laundry facilities.


----------



## Chuck S

SecondEventuality said:


> Ah, ok, so if I was to request #30 or above, I'd have to contact them to add that in manually, I imagine. Also, the ground floor would be yet another separate request, too, but I could add that request during the check-in.
> 
> Has anyone actually used the charcoal grills? It appears they are all available near the quiet pools. I don't see any videos for the pool area near building #55. I was able to confirm that the Turtle Pond area looks to have them, though.
> 
> Interested in the grills since staying in studios would give us an option outside of microwave meals, plus the laundry facilities.
> 
> TY!!!!


Do not add any requests during online check-in.  It will erase your other requests.  Make all requests directly by calling Member Services or doing the online chat on the DVC Website. If you are renting points, make the requests at the same time you make the reservation with the DVC Member or broker.

When I was down a few years ago with a group of 16 people, we used the grills near the Turtle Pond pool a couple of evenings. They are the standard charcoal grills you'll find in most public parks.  If I remember correctly, they do have charcoal available at the resort store, but we caravaned down in 4 cars. so we had plenty of transportation, and we went to Publix for groceries.


----------



## Heather07438

dromio42 said:


> Has anyone stayed in a one-bedroom and a studio recently?  I am wondering if they have regular coffee makers or Kuerig style.  Also - do they still have mini toiletries or have they switched to the large dispensers?
> Thanks!!


They have regular 12 cup coffee makers that use the Joffrey's pod.  Seems like DVC won't offer Kuerig machines, maybe just GF?  Possibly to avoid the added expense if it might cause higher dues? 

Regular resorts are getting Kuerigs as they renovate: POR-FQ, GF, Contemporary standard rooms, Club Level AKL & BWI, AoA suites, others being added.  Rack rate is expensive enough to cover any over-indulgence in Kuerig k-pack use, lol.


----------



## The Jackal

Heather07438 said:


> They have regular 12 cup coffee makers that use the Joffrey's pod.  Seems like DVC won't offer Kuerig machines, maybe just GF?  Possibly to avoid the added expense if it might cause higher dues?
> 
> Regular resorts are getting Kuerigs as they renovate: POR-FQ, GF, Contemporary standard rooms, Club Level AKL & BWI, AoA suites, others being added.  Rack rate is expensive enough to cover any over-indulgence in Kuerig k-pack use, lol.


Can’t get plastic straws, but let’s put in coffee makers that have way more plastic trash than a regular coffee maker.   Is Disney environmentally friendly or not?


----------



## toolmanjan

The Jackal said:


> Can’t get plastic straws, but let’s put in coffee makers that have way more plastic trash than a regular coffee maker.   Is Disney environmentally friendly or not?


IMHO Disney for the most part is environmentally friendly when it helps their bottom line.  The change to paper straws may be the only instance that they have reached into their pockets.


----------



## Deb & Bill

toolmanjan said:


> IMHO Disney for the most part is environmentally friendly when it helps their bottom line.  The change to paper straws may be the only instance that they have reached into their pockets.


I'd bet they are paying more for those horrible paper straws.  They taste awful and fall apart if you are drinking something thicker or are drinking more slowly.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Heather07438 said:


> They have regular 12 cup coffee makers that use the Joffrey's pod.  Seems like DVC won't offer Kuerig machines, maybe just GF?  Possibly to avoid the added expense if it might cause higher dues?
> 
> Regular resorts are getting Kuerigs as they renovate: POR-FQ, GF, Contemporary standard rooms, Club Level AKL & BWI, AoA suites, others being added.  Rack rate is expensive enough to cover any over-indulgence in Kuerig k-pack use, lol.


Or you bring your own filters and, maybe, even your own coffee and they work fine in the coffee maker.


----------



## SecondEventuality

I called and there are grills near Miller's Rd pool area as well (South Pt pool area was not confirmed). Since #17 is a 2-story building, that's what we put in as our first choice, then #18 as the second. I highly doubt we will use the grills, but this is our first DVC trip plus being in a deluxe studio and have a special diet, so keeping all options out on the table!

Thanks again for all the info that this thread provides as well as your help! @Chuck S, thank you again! Put our request in through chat, as you had suggested. The online check-in already had Miller's Rd as the 1st choice, then I contacted chat. Hope that was ok since there was something already in there prior to contacting them.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Deb & Bill said:


> Or you bring your own filters and, maybe, even your own coffee and they work fine in the coffee maker.



I'm assuming that this is the flat-bottom, regular type of filters made for 12-cup makers, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Heather07438

SecondEventuality said:


> I'm assuming that this is the flat-bottom, regular type of filters made for 12-cup makers, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Yep!  No cone filters, just the standard flat bottom type.


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> I'd bet they are paying more for those horrible paper straws.  They taste awful and fall apart if you are drinking something thicker or are drinking more slowly.


I actually like the paper straws better than the plastic.


----------



## Chuck S

SecondEventuality said:


> Thanks again for all the info that this thread provides as well as your help! @Chuck S, thank you again! Put our request in through chat, as you had suggested. The online check-in already had Miller's Rd as the 1st choice, then I contacted chat. Hope that was ok since there was something already in there prior to contacting them.


That is fine.


----------



## The Jackal

Deb & Bill said:


> I'd bet they are paying more for those horrible paper straws.  They taste awful and fall apart if you are drinking something thicker or are drinking more slowly.


My DW bought reusable straws because of those paper straws.


----------



## kc2wdw

Hi everyone! Due in large part to this helpful thread, I have my first stay at OKW booked! Staying in a 2BR villa (cash). 4 adults and 2 kids (7 & 4). I didn’t see a near hospitality house booking category, so I’m assuming that means I can’t request those buildings? Would getting on the shuttle at the HH avoid the resort loop?


----------



## Chuck S

kc2wdw said:


> Hi everyone! Due in large part to this helpful thread, I have my first stay at OKW booked! Staying in a 2BR villa (cash). 4 adults and 2 kids (7 & 4). I didn’t see a near hospitality house booking category, so I’m assuming that means I can’t request those buildings? Would getting on the shuttle at the HH avoid the resort loop?


If you're talking about the shuttle busses to the parks, yes, it would avoid the loop.  But also be aware that by the time the busses reach the Hospitality stop in the mornings around park opening, that they may 1) no longer have room for a scooter or wheelchair, if you use one...or...2) may be nearly full and have standing room only.

For DVC Point reservation Near Hospitality House is a "guaranteed" booking category.  For cash reservations through Disney, it is only a request, and may not be available when you check in.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kc2wdw said:


> Hi everyone! Due in large part to this helpful thread, I have my first stay at OKW booked! Staying in a 2BR villa (cash). 4 adults and 2 kids (7 & 4). I didn’t see a near hospitality house booking category, so I’m assuming that means I can’t request those buildings? Would getting on the shuttle at the HH avoid the resort loop?


Near HH is a points stay only.  It's only eight buildings.  If you take the Internal Bus to go around the resort, it stops first at HH, then Millers Road, then Peninsular Road, then South Point, then Turtle Pond, then back to HH.  There is no other shuttle around the resort except for the Internal Bus (also known as the Disney Spring Bus so make sure it isn't leaving the resort when you hop on the bus to get back to your villa at the HH) and the theme park buses.


----------



## kc2wdw

Chuck S said:


> If you're talking about the shuttle busses to the parks, yes, it would avoid the loop.  But also be aware that by the time the busses reach the Hospitality stop in the mornings around park opening, that they may 1) no longer have room for a scooter or wheelchair, if you use one...or...2) may be nearly full and have standing room only.
> 
> For DVC Point reservation Near Hospitality House is a "guaranteed" booking category.  For cash reservations through Disney, it is only a request, and may not be available when you check in.



Thanks for the info.  Do the busses really fill all the way up?  We don't have any ECV in the party so that's not an issue.  I've stayed at CBR and AKL and never seen a bus fill up, thus wanting the last stop to avoid the wait while the bus stops at the other stops inside the resort.  In your opinion, what is the best location to request for a cash 2BR booking?



Deb & Bill said:


> Near HH is a points stay only.  It's only eight buildings.  If you take the Internal Bus to go around the resort, it stops first at HH, then Millers Road, then Peninsular Road, then South Point, then Turtle Pond, then back to HH.  There is no other shuttle around the resort except for the Internal Bus (also known as the Disney Spring Bus so make sure it isn't leaving the resort when you hop on the bus to get back to your villa at the HH) and the theme park buses.



In your opinion, what is the best location to request for a cash 2BR booking?

Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## Chuck S

kc2wdw said:


> Thanks for the info.  Do the busses really fill all the way up?  We don't have any ECV in the party so that's not an issue.  I've stayed at CBR and AKL and never seen a bus fill up, thus wanting the last stop to avoid the wait while the bus stops at the other stops inside the resort.  In your opinion, what is the best location to request for a cash 2BR booking?
> 
> 
> 
> In your opinion, what is the best location to request for a cash 2BR booking?
> 
> Thanks to all for the help!



Yes, the busses can fill up at park opening b4 getting to the Hospitality stop.  My personal favorite area of the resort is near the Old Turtle Pond Road bus stop, specifically buildings 30 to 35.   Especially if you'll have people sleeping on the couch or chair in the living room...You'll have a second entrance to the master bathroom, through the laundry room.  Buildings 30 and under have only one bathroom entrance, through the master bedroom.  AFter the Turtle Pond bus stop, there is MIller's Road and then Hospitality House.   Remember that there are no elevators at OKW, except in buildings 62, 63 and 64.  Elevators were not required by the Americans with Disabilities Act during the early building phases of OKW.


----------



## BillPA

You will either ride on the bus around the resort to leave for the parks, or ride around on the return. Or request Turtle Pond Road area and be 3rd both ways.


----------



## mum22girlz

I'm so excited! I just sent in my payment for staying at the Old Key West on rented points. Let the countdown begin!


----------



## Chuck S

mum22girlz said:


> I'm so excited! I just sent in my payment for staying at the Old Key West on rented points. Let the countdown begin!


Have a magical trip!


----------



## SecondEventuality

Ahhhh, finally found a youtube video that covers South Point pool, and it does indeed have a grill area, just not covered like it is at Turtle Pond. The funny thing is we will probably only entertain the idea this one upcoming trip as we are already talking about buying more points for 1-bedroom with the full kitchen. That didn't take long! LOL!!!!!


----------



## princessmocha

So excited we just became owners at Old Key West.  We love the whole resort area and I am so excited it will be another one of our homes!!


----------



## Sarahbellum

I'm trying to decide what building to request for our trip in May, and don't know what I want! I'm 90% sure we were in 51 last time, and actually really liked it over there. Nice and quiet, always had a seat on the bus, and we walked to HH a few times and didn't find it that far. But maybe we should switch it up? So many choices.

Does anyone know which buildings are the ones you pass on the boat to Disney Springs? I'd love that view! My guess is 45/46? They seem kind of far from the bus stops though...

We'll be on the dining plan this trip, and I'm wondering if it's worth it to try to be closer to a mug filling station? As far as I know, they're only at the main pool and turtle pond pool? Looking at a map of the resort, it seems like there's a running trail between the south point loop and the turtle so maybe it's not that far after all.


----------



## BillPA

Correct, 45 and 46 are right on the water way.


----------



## Boopuff

Heading to OKW just a quick question.  Does the turtle pond snack shack have a free-standing mug refill, or is it only available when the QS is open? I read that it’s open seasonally,
.


----------



## Lakegirl

Boopuff said:


> Heading to OKW just a quick question.  Does the turtle pond snack shack have a free-standing mug refill, or is it only available when the QS is open? I read that it’s open seasonally,
> .


Yes it does.


----------



## Koogs

Heading to OKW for the first time in February (president's week).  We've previously stayed at AKL, Kidani, and SSR.  
Trying to figure out what we should request if at all possible. 
1) my mother is coming with our family and has issues walking significant distances and will have an ECV.  We requested ground floor to accommodate that with the disabilities group.  We don't need fully handicap accessible though
2) I have little ones 8 months, 3 years, and 8 years.  WIth the littlest guys, being close to the pool and main areas is important to us.
3) We want to be able to get on the bus with the ECV, and our stroller.  being at the last bus stop in SSR sometimes we had to miss the bus.

any suggestions?  I was thinking something near hospitality house would be good, but it sounds like that is the last stop...


----------



## Deb & Bill

Koogs said:


> Heading to OKW for the first time in February (president's week).  We've previously stayed at AKL, Kidani, and SSR.
> Trying to figure out what we should request if at all possible.
> 1) my mother is coming with our family and has issues walking significant distances and will have an ECV.  We requested ground floor to accommodate that with the disabilities group.  We don't need fully handicap accessible though
> 2) I have little ones 8 months, 3 years, and 8 years.  WIth the littlest guys, being close to the pool and main areas is important to us.
> 3) We want to be able to get on the bus with the ECV, and our stroller.  being at the last bus stop in SSR sometimes we had to miss the bus.
> 
> any suggestions?  I was thinking something near hospitality house would be good, but it sounds like that is the last stop...


We were just in a group floor studio at South Point in Bldg 56.  Our studio looked out at the playground at the pool.  We were a couple of steps away from the  bus stop.  And we were the second bus stop.  The pool is a leisure pool, so it doesn't have a slide.  But it is a nice sized pool. We hopped the bus one or two times to get to the Hospitality House.  Then walked over to Peninsular Road to catch a bus back to South Point.


----------



## Chuck S

Assuming you didn't book the near HH category, your best best would be bldgs 27 to 29.  They are close to the first bus stop, (Peninsular Road) and relatively close to the main check-in area and main pool.  BUT, if you are in a one or two bedroom unit, there is only one entrance to the master bathroom...through the master bedroom...so that may make a difference to you.  If so, then near the South Point bus stop, as Deb suggested would be good.  Buildings 30 and higher have a second entrance to the master bath, through the laundry room.


----------



## WIll C

We're staying here for Christmas. Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft can come to your building or if they only pickup/drop off at the main building? I'm going to try to get to HS early and if I have to hoof it to the main building, I need to get up earlier if we're not near the main building.


----------



## SecondEventuality

WIll C said:


> We're staying here for Christmas. Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft can come to your building or if they only pickup/drop off at the main building? I'm going to try to get to HS early and if I have to hoof it to the main building, I need to get up earlier if we're not near the main building.



When we stayed at a Value resort/cash reservation in June they came to the building. Not sure about OKW, but I am personally hoping they do the same since we will be staying soon as well (just not as soon)!


----------



## Babsy

Hello,

Do any one bedrooms have two queen beds instead of the king bed? Thanks!


----------



## SecondEventuality

I’m almost positive they do not, only the 2-bedroom lock off would have that option.


----------



## OKW Lover

Babsy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do any one bedrooms have two queen beds instead of the king bed? Thanks!


No.  All the one and two BR units have only a King bed in the master bedroom at OKW.


----------



## Babsy

OKW Lover said:


> No.  All the one and two BR units have only a King bed in the master bedroom at OKW.



thank you!


----------



## BillPA

All studios at OKW will have 2 queen beds.
1 BR have a king and a queen sleeper sofa and a twin sleeper chair.


----------



## gometros

WIll C said:


> We're staying here for Christmas. Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft can come to your building or if they only pickup/drop off at the main building? I'm going to try to get to HS early and if I have to hoof it to the main building, I need to get up earlier if we're not near the main building.



They will come to your building.


----------



## Deb & Bill

WIll C said:


> We're staying here for Christmas. Does anyone know if Uber/Lyft can come to your building or if they only pickup/drop off at the main building? I'm going to try to get to HS early and if I have to hoof it to the main building, I need to get up earlier if we're not near the main building.


When we were at OKW last week, an Uber/Lyft picked up guests right in front of the building.  They had luggage and the driver picked up the luggage and put it in the trunk (so we knew they weren't family member picking up).


----------



## Deb & Bill

Babsy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do any one bedrooms have two queen beds instead of the king bed? Thanks!


You won't find two queens in the master bedroom at any DVC resort at this point in time.  Future?  Don't know. But currently not in any DVC resort. Unless Miss American and Miss Universe stay in a one bedroom and share the king bed.


----------



## Yeabower

Staying next week at OKW studio. Wondering which building you'd suggest. Might do pool if warm enough, otherwise no special needs. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

Yeabower said:


> Staying next week at OKW studio. Wondering which building you'd suggest. Might do pool if warm enough, otherwise no special needs. Thanks.


Well, basically, a studio is a studio  is a studio at OKW.  There are a handful without a front window in the U-shaped buildings, but there is still plenty of light from the patio/balcony door. There are four  pools at OKW, only the main pool has a slide, but they are all nice pools.  Assuming you don't have the Near HH category booked, your closest buildings to the main pool would be 15,16, 62, 63, 64, 27, 28 and 29.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Yeabower said:


> Staying next week at OKW studio. Wondering which building you'd suggest. Might do pool if warm enough, otherwise no special needs. Thanks.


Studios are usually at the ends of the buildings other than those U shaped buildings (14, 18, 35 and 38),  The studios in those buildings tend to be darker since they are located in the corners of the building (so four on each floor of these three story buildings).


----------



## Yeabower

Thanks for the help. Been at least 15 years since staying at OKW and looking forward to it!


----------



## WIll C

I have to say, we loved the rooms here. So big and the refurb made them very comfortable. The bathroom through the master was a bit odd but workable with just my wife and I in the 1BD (I  know some are laid out differently). Even being upstairs wasn't so bad for my wife as the steps were workable for her and I could carry her walked up easily enough. The staff was very friendly and helpful. They really went above and beyond to help us out when we needed it.

However, the bus system drove us mad. We were off Miller road and had to wait forever to get off the bus from the parks. The intra-resort shuttle was spotty at best and the staff didn't always know when it would come. It drove us mad and we ended up using Minnie vans or ride shares to get around. If we ever stay here again, we'd rent a car just to avoid the buses. We did get some rides from the bell services a few times so that helped out a lot. At least getting back to the Hospitality house was quick as we were the last stop but coming back was awful. The roads, as pointed out by the staff, weren't originally meant for buses and so they certainly had a hard time getting around.


----------



## Chuck S

WIll C said:


> I have to say, we loved the rooms here. So big and the refurb made them very comfortable. The bathroom through the master was a bit odd but workable with just my wife and I in the 1BD (I  know some are laid out differently). Even being upstairs wasn't so bad for my wife as the steps were workable for her and I could carry her walked up easily enough. The staff was very friendly and helpful. They really went above and beyond to help us out when we needed it.
> 
> However, the bus system drove us mad. We were off Miller road and had to wait forever to get off the bus from the parks. The intra-resort shuttle was spotty at best and the staff didn't always know when it would come. It drove us mad and we ended up using Minnie vans or ride shares to get around. If we ever stay here again, we'd rent a car just to avoid the buses. We did get some rides from the bell services a few times so that helped out a lot. At least getting back to the Hospitality house was quick as we were the last stop but coming back was awful. The roads, as pointed out by the staff, weren't originally meant for buses and so they certainly had a hard time getting around.


If you stay again, I'd recommend being near the Turtle Pond or South Point bus stops.  To get to the front, simply hop on any Park bus.  To get back, walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop and again, hop on any park bus. 

Buildings 30 and higher have the second entrance to the master bath, through the laundry room.


----------



## WIll C

We learned a lot now and would stay elsewhere given the chance. We had come in at 6am from the west coast and just wanted the first room available. We'll come in on day flights from now on and try to request something in a better busing location.


----------



## hp_lovecraft

We have stayed at OKW for years, and don't have any problems with the bus.
But, we book carefully. Typically, we only book HH, or Miller Road.    

We leave for the parks at HH stop. They have a nice "arrival times" sign, and convenient access to coffee and snacks. 
We come back at the Pennisular Rd Stop, so we don't have to ride the 15 minute "loop".


----------



## markpenske

Hello,
We are planning our first stay at OKW, normally we stay at value resort. We're a little nervous, we don't know what to expect. We have a few questions:
Room location - We would like to a nice view, near a quiet pool and have a fairly short walk to the Disney springs boat launch. Any suggestions?
Seems like a very large resort. if we were placed at the farthest point for the main lobby how long of a walk is it? and are there trails from each building to the lobby area?
We are brining our special need son's care-giver/nurse and have 2 studios booked. We would like to request room close together if not adjoining. Can you get adjoining studios? If not, how likely will our request be to getting close rooms?
Any overall thoughts on OKW vs Value resorts? My wife is a little hesitant because she feels like the OKW is a bit like staying at a condo and it loses some of the Disney feel.
Thank you in advance.
Mark


----------



## Deb & Bill

markpenske said:


> Hello,
> We are planning our first stay at OKW, normally we stay at value resort. We're a little nervous, we don't know what to expect. We have a few questions:
> Room location - We would like to a nice view, near a quiet pool and have a fairly short walk to the Disney springs boat launch. Any suggestions?
> Seems like a very large resort. if we were placed at the farthest point for the main lobby how long of a walk is it? and are there trails from each building to the lobby area?
> We are brining our special need son's care-giver/nurse and have 2 studios booked. We would like to request room close together if not adjoining. Can you get adjoining studios? If not, how likely will our request be to getting close rooms?
> Any overall thoughts on OKW vs Value resorts? My wife is a little hesitant because she feels like the OKW is a bit like staying at a condo and it loses some of the Disney feel.
> Thank you in advance.
> Mark


There are only a very few studios at are next to each other and they are in Bldg 14, 18, 35 and 38.  35 and 38 are in the Turtle Pond area (four studios per floor and there are three floors). 14 is a near HH booking category (points only).   18 in on Millers Road.  These studios are darker inside because they don't have an outside wall except for the wall with the door to the porch.   Otherwise, you will be a opposite ends of the building or on different floors, or even different buildings.

There is no food court at OKW, just a small walk up counter near the main pool, a seasonally opened smaller counter service at the Turtle Pond pool and Olivia's which is a table service.

You can hop any OKW bus to get to the HH area.  Then walk over to the Peninsular Rd bus stop and hop a bus back to the area where you are staying.  Or you can take the Internal bus.  The Internal bus functions as both an internal bus and the Disney Springs bus, so if you get on it at the HH, it might be headed to Disney Springs instead of back into the resort.  You can walk all around the resort, but you need to stay on the sidewalks.  Sometimes the sidewalk will cross the road and will not continue on the same side of the street.  Some areas might not have a sidewalk, but then you just walk in the road (no buses head down these roads, but cars will).  Kind of like walking through a parking lot.

With your son's care giver going along, you might be better off getting a two bedroom villa, but your son would either sleep in the living room or share the second bedroom with his caregiver (two queen beds in the second bedroom).

We adore OKW and stay there often especially since we own most of our DVC points there.  If your son has limited mobility you need to be aware that most of the buildings do not have an elevator. Only three have an elevator 62, 63 and 64 and these do not have studio close to each other.  Otherwise, you need a ground floor villa.


----------



## Sarahbellum

Deb & Bill said:


> a seasonally opened smaller counter service at the Turtle Pond pool



Do you happen to know when this one is open? And is the mug refill station there also seasonal?


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Sarahbellum said:


> Do you happen to know when this one is open? And is the mug refill station there also seasonal?



I have the same question - how does one find out if it is "in season" for the Turtle Shack?


----------



## Deb & Bill

POOH&PIGLET said:


> I have the same question - how does one find out if it is "in season" for the Turtle Shack?


In season is usually the summer months, maybe Spring break.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Deb & Bill said:


> In season is usually the summer months, maybe Spring break.



It’s been open in the winter. Dec 2018, it was definitely open, and it was open thanksgiving week too. Maybe it’s seasonal based on temperatures or on hours rather than days?


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Deb & Bill said:


> In season is usually the summer months, maybe Spring break.


Thanks - we will be at OKW next week for 5 nights & I didn't expect it to be open.


----------



## KSR0330

I have a 1br booked on a cash reservation for the end of the month.  I'd love to be fairly near the HH, but that wasn't a booking option for me.  Does a request of Peninsular Road include buildings 45 and 46?  They seem really far from HH.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me? If I call in or chat, can I even request near HH since I didn't book through DVC?


----------



## Chuck S

You can request to be near the main pool. Assuming the near HH building in the DVC booking category are full, you may get buildings 27 to 29, 15, 16 or 62 to 64.  All are convenient to the HH area, but are not in the DVC near HH booking category.


----------



## KSR0330

Chuck S said:


> You can request to be near the main pool. Assuming the near HH building in the DVC booking category are full, you may get buildings 27 to 29, 15, 16 or 62 to 64.  All are convenient to the HH area, but are not in the DVC near HH booking category.



Thanks.  I assume I would call in that request?  The only options I have on-line are the different roads and floors.


----------



## Chuck S

I would call it in.  And don't use the online request thing once you do call it in.  It has been repoarted that the online feature overwrites any requests you may have made previously.


----------



## KSR0330

Chuck S said:


> I would call it in.  And don't use the online request thing once you do call it in.  It has been repoarted that the online feature overwrites any requests you may have made previously.


Thank you!


----------



## drogers1002

We have booked a 1 bedroom HH category room for Dec 2020, I understand this to be bldg 11,12,13,14, 23, 24,25, 26.  Think we stayed in 13 yeeeaaars ago.   Does anyone have an opinion on what the best bldg(specific room #) is for convenience to HH and great view as well (we are fine with stairs).  We love to sit on the porch and chill/enjoy cold beverage (we are not there for the parks this time).  Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

Well, 11 to 14 are the most convenient to the resort check-in area, main pool and Olivia's restaurant.  But if you'll be driving to WDW, rather than using Magical Express, I'd recommend 23 to 26 because of parking.  They will all be golf course or wooded views.  I rarely book near HH because I tend to stay in 1 bedroom and larger units, with friends, and we need the second entrance to the bathroom, so I usually request buildings 30 and higher.


----------



## BillPA

For close to main HH area, and quiet location with nice view I would go for 12 or 13. Parking could be a bit of a hassle.


----------



## SecondEventuality

When having your own bed is a mini-vacation unto itself, call the front desk to have an air mattress delivered to your room at no cost! What a difference in having our own beds made to our vacation!!!! The fact that it fits perfectly between the 2 queens was so apropos!


----------



## Deb & Bill

SecondEventuality said:


> When having your own bed is a mini-vacation unto itself, call the front desk to have an air mattress delivered to your room at no cost! What a difference in having our own beds made to our vacation!!!! The fact that it fits perfectly between the 2 queens was so apropos!


Don't count on getting an air bed at a DVC resort.  You are supposed to provide your own extra bedding if you can't share a bed.  You were just lucky. It was just probably an air bed left behind by another owner.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Deb & Bill said:


> Don't count on getting an air bed at a DVC resort.  You are supposed to provide your own extra bedding if you can't share a bed.  You were just lucky. It was just probably an air bed left behind by another owner.



Ok, thank you for letting me know! Just lady lucky for our first DVC stay, then! Thanks!


----------



## chaoskids

We’ve stayed in both HH sections. 11-14 if a great location and we’ve had good views. We prefer 23-26 though. Some have a view of the water. Our favorite walk is across the bridge. Love it!


----------



## maxiv

Where do you recommend to request a studio if we’d like to have a nice view from our room?
We're two childless millennials  and will have a rental car, so not sure if there’s any benefit to staying near HH?


----------



## Chuck S

maxiv said:


> Where do you recommend to request a studio if we’d like to have a nice view from our room?
> We're two childless millennials  and will have a rental car, so not sure if there’s any benefit to staying near HH?



In general, a studio is a studio, some views are better than others, but no studio has what I would consider an outstanding view.   The best studio views, IMO, are buildings 34 and 35 (golf/water feature), and buildings  45 and 46, (canal view) and one end of building 55, also canal view).


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> In general, a studio is a studio, some views are better than others, but no studio has what I would consider an outstanding view.   The best studio views, IMO, are buildings 34 and 35 (golf/water feature), and buildings  45 and 46, (canal view) and one end of building 55, also canal view).


We just stayed in building 45 in a studio and had a nice canal view. The only issue was noise from all the buses stoping and starting at the intersection of Turtle Pond.  I’m a light sleeper and with a noise machine I could sleep fine. We were at the end of the building near the intersection.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Just stayed here for the first time. Resort grounds ar loevely, as were the staff, but the rooms.... ooof. Looked like a motel 6 inside with broken drawer in night stand, lack of decor, TINY tv and dresser that was all scuffed up. Certainly felt like a motel and not a deluxe villa. Not mad, just slightly disappointed.


----------



## Chuck S

inkedupmomma said:


> Just stayed here for the first time. Resort grounds ar loevely, as were the staff, but the rooms.... ooof. Looked like a motel 6 inside with broken drawer in night stand, lack of decor, TINY tv and dresser that was all scuffed up. Certainly felt like a motel and not a deluxe villa. Not mad, just slightly disappointed.



Generic decor is the norm going forward when DVC does renovations.  I hope you reported the broken drawer to maintenance..  TIny TV sounds like you were in a studio, the TVs in a one bedroom are large and built into the kitchen island.


----------



## DizDaD7

Just posting because we are excited to be making our 2nd stay here @ OKW.. And this time close to HH, so it should make the DW & DD's happy...Me and my DS actually like Bldg. 31 the last time in Turtle pond ,but they thought it was too far from things...


----------



## CarolynFH

Drove around OKW this AM before our ADR at Olivia’s and noticed scaffolding surrounding building 41. Are they painting, or what? Renovations are finished, aren’t they?


----------



## Deb & Bill

CarolynFH said:


> Drove around OKW this AM before our ADR at Olivia’s and noticed scaffolding surrounding building 41. Are they painting, or what? Renovations are finished, aren’t they?


Yes, renovations are finished.  They are doing outside work on the buildings now.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> Generic decor is the norm going forward when DVC does renovations.  I hope you reported the broken drawer to maintenance..  TIny TV sounds like you were in a studio, the TVs in a one bedroom are large and built into the kitchen island.


Yep, they all look like Hampton Inns.  In the OKW studio, there isn't a wall big enough for a large television opposite the bed.


----------



## kmorlock

Love Miller Rd Buildings 18-19.  If you’re ok with stairs, request 3rd floor.  We also like Building 27-28 for short trek to HH and boats.  First stop on bus route!


----------



## KSR0330

Returned from our first stay at OKW.  We were in building 27, which was great.  As kmorlock said above, it's an easy walk to HH and the boat to DS.  We had a 1 br (amazing!) with a golf course view.  Buses were fine.  We caught on that it's easier to walk to HH when going to the parks to get the bus.  This way we didn't have to ride it all throughout the resort before it left. We learned NOT to do this with the morning MK but, however, as it was so full by the time it got to the HH stop (and once so full it skipped it entirely).  It was great being the first stop when coming back to the resort.
We loved the beautiful, tropical feel of OKW.  I love the resort gift shops, but I was a bit disappointed with Conch Flats because it was so small.  We also missed having a true quick serve place to eat.  There aren't many options at Goods Food to Go and what we got wasn't that good.  As for staff, everyone was super nice and helpful.
I'd say the good far outweigh the not as good here.  We're looking at buying into DVC within the year and will most likely chose OKW, mostly because of the size and layout of that beautiful room!


----------



## Chuck S

KSR0330 said:


> We're looking at buying into DVC within the year and will most likely chose OKW, mostly because of the size and layout of that beautiful room!



I'm so glad you liked OKW.  One thing to remember...in one bedroom and larger units there was a design change during construction.  Your one bedroom in bldg 27 only had a single entrance to the bathroom.  In bldgs 30 and higher, they added a door to the bathroom through the laundry room.  Just keep that in mind, depending upon who you maybe traveling with in the future.  Immediate family is probably fine, while traveling with other guests, the 2nd door would probably be preferred.


----------



## KSR0330

Chuck S said:


> I'm so glad you liked OKW. One thing to remember...in one bedroom and larger units there was a design change during construction. Your one bedroom in bldg 27 only had a single entrance to the bathroom. In bldgs 30 and higher, they added a door to the bathroom through the laundry room. Just keep that in mind, depending upon who you maybe traveling with in the future. Immediate family is probably fine, while traveling with other guests, the 2nd door would probably be preferred.



Thanks, that's good to know! We would definitely prefer that second entrance to the bathroom, but it looks like most of the buildings are located deeper into the resort.  Is there any way to book a 2 br with the second bathroom entrance that is close to HH, or do you just book HH and hope for the best?


----------



## Chuck S

There are no buildings really close to HH with the modification. The only exceptions are building 62. 63 and 64 which were built a few years after the rest of the resort, on the site of the Commodore House, the original DVC sales center.    That is why those 3 buildings also have elevators, to comply with a change in the Americans with Disabilities Act after the rest of the resort was built.  The resort was built in phases


----------



## KSR0330

Chuck S said:


> There are no buildings really close to HH with the modification. The only exceptions are building 62. 63 and 64 which were built a few years after the rest of the resort, on the site of the Commodore House, the original DVC sales center. That is why those 3 buildings also have elevators, to comply with a change in the Americans with Disabilities Act after the rest of the resort was built. The resort was built in phases



So close to HH or a second bathroom entrance....decisions, decisions....


----------



## Chuck S

KSR0330 said:


> So close to HH or a second bathroom entrance....decisions, decisions....


I usually try for buildings 30 to 35. You're close enough to walk to HH if you want to, but you have the option of hopping on any park bus to ride up if you like.  The pool for that area of the resort is the nicest (IMO) of the quiet pools, and basically you ride through 1/2 the resort returning from, or leaving for, the parks.


----------



## KSR0330

Chuck S said:


> I usually try for buildings 30 to 35. You're close enough to walk to HH if you want to, but you have the option of hopping on any park bus to ride up if you like. The pool for that area of the resort is the nicest (IMO) of the quiet pools, and basically you ride through 1/2 the resort returning from, or leaving for, the parks.


That sounds great, thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

KSR0330 said:


> So close to HH or a second bathroom entrance....decisions, decisions....


In Dec we stayed at South Point in Bldg 56 (studio, first floor right next to the playground at the pool).  We got the first bus that hit the bus station there to ride to the HH if we wanted to dine or shop at the store.  We'd walk over to the Peninsular Road bus stop and get the next bus that arrived to take us back to South Point.  It was so easy to get where we wanted to go in the resort. 

As for Goods to Go being so small, OKW was the original Disney Vacation Club resort, so they didn't think most guests would want a quick service restaurant, just a nice table service and something near the pool to pick up lunch or a snack since everyone had either a kitchenette or full kitchen (and at OKW it is truly a full sized kitchen).   The All Stars hadn't been built yet and all they had were Caribbean Beach for moderates.  Port Orleans French Quarter opened the same year OKW opened.  Food courts weren't even a big thing yet.


----------



## AlwaysEeyore

Have a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom lock off booked but wait listed a grandvilla. Does every building have Grandvillas?


----------



## The Jackal

AlwaysEeyore said:


> Have a 1 bedroom and a 2 bedroom lock off booked but wait listed a grandvilla. Does every building have Grandvillas?


No, I think there are 11 or so. Here is a map. The buildings with a yellow ring have a grand villa.


----------



## Chuck S

There is a total of 27 Grand Villas at OKW, including one ADA unit with a ground floor entrance (building 48) and another ADA unit in Building 63.  There aren't a lot of GVs at OKW.


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> There is a total of 27 Grand Villas at OKW, including one ADA unit with a ground floor entrance (building 48) and another ADA unit in Building 63.  There aren't a lot of GVs at OKW.


27 that’s a good amount, SSR has 36 I think and it’s almost twice the size of OKW.  We have a OKW GV booked for the fall. Our first stay in a GV, can’t wait.


----------



## Deb & Bill

GV's are found in Buildings 15,16,19,22,25,29,43,48,49,51,53 and 63.  25 is the only Near Hospitality House booking category and there are two GVs in the building.

Thanks BillPA.  I forgot about the second floor of the GV.


----------



## BillPA

Building 25, HH area only have 2 GVs,

From Doc's building configuration post:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/
*Type C* buildings are all 3 stories.
1st Floor- S,1,2,2,1,S
2nd Floor- S,1,GV,GV,1,S (#6322 and #6323 are both HCA GVs)
3rd Floor- GV, GV (upper floors)
Buildings 15,16 19,22,25,29,43,49,51,53 and 63 are all Ty


----------



## carlbarry

I stayed at my beloved home resort this past December, and had a weird experience.  I was in room 2525, a studio.  There were people in the adjoining 1 BR.  One night (Sunday morning) at around 5 am someone there started yelling.  I thought maybe he was drunk.  But the next morning at around the same time, someone started moaning and making noise.  Apparently someone with a disability.  The next morning was the same, but a little less.  Then, my final morning (a Friday) it started up at around 3 am.  When I was leaving at 7 am or so I stopped into the lobby and told the CM that they should be aware that the next people checking in to room 2525 will be calling tomorrow morning to complain.


----------



## Jason_79

My wife and i really love OKW. We like the close proximity to DS especially.

We had an offer accepted recently that will be headed to ROFR soon. I'm not optimistic that it will pass, but fingers crossed!

135 Point contract. 117 points available March 2021. So kind of a stripped down contract. Offer accepted @ $90/point.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jason_79 said:


> My wife and i really love OKW. We like the close proximity to DS especially.
> 
> We had an offer accepted recently that will be headed to ROFR soon. I'm not optimistic that it will pass, but fingers crossed!
> 
> 135 Point contract. 117 points available March 2021. So kind of a stripped down contract. Offer accepted @ $90/point.


Good luck.  Hope you get it. We've owned OKW for almost 23 years and it is still our favorite.


----------



## IandGsmom

I have only stayed here once and looking to go again this October in a 2 bedroom. What is YOUR favorite buidling to request for a 2 bedrooon? 4 adults.


----------



## OKW Lover

IandGsmom said:


> I have only stayed here once and looking to go again this October in a 2 bedroom. What is YOUR favorite buidling to request for a 2 bedrooon? 4 adults.


It kind of depends on you, but we prefer building 35 no matter what size unit.  Its convenient to the bus stop, Turtle pond pool, and easy to drive to/from


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKW Lover said:


> It kind of depends on you, but we prefer building 35 no matter what size unit.  Its convenient to the bus stop, Turtle pond pool, and easy to drive to/from


As long as you aren't in a studio, Bldg 35 is convenient.  The studios in that building are dark because they are in the inside corners of the building.


----------



## tcaratello

we made reservations and it says near hospitality house   does anyone know what buildings they are?


----------



## BillPA

Buildings 11-14 and 23-26 are HH area booking cat.


----------



## Sarahbellum

POOH&PIGLET said:


> Thanks - we will be at OKW next week for 5 nights & I didn't expect it to be open.



Did you happen to check if the refill station at the Turtle Shack was open? I'm still trying to figure out how "seasonal" it is!


----------



## CarlyMur09

Sarahbellum said:


> Did you happen to check if the refill station at the Turtle Shack was open? I'm still trying to figure out how "seasonal" it is!


Pretty sure the drink refill should be open. It’s now separate from the snack bar. (Same building, but they put the drink refill station in the arcade next to the snack bar.)


----------



## edk35

Have all the studios been refurbed now or are there certain sections that are still being worked on? We requested to be near the HH since the HH booking category was not available.  Are there any pictures of the newly refurbed studios in this thread? We arrive March. 6th. Thanks!!!


----------



## BillPA

All buildings have been completed.


----------



## edk35

BillPA said:


> All buildings have been completed.


OH YAY!! Thanks.  


BillPA said:


> All buildings have been completed.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## mlittig

BillPA said:


> All buildings have been completed.



Nice video. I am not sure when it was taken but Old Key West bathrooms no longer have the individual toiletries as they have been switched to the wall mounted large bottles.


----------



## Chuck S

mlittig said:


> Nice video. I am not sure when it was taken but Old Key West bathrooms no longer have the individual toiletries as they have been switched to the wall mounted large bottles.


One bedroom and larger units still receive some of the individual toiletries for use in the Jacuzzi tub, at least they did in December.   The showers all have the wall mounted dispensers.


----------



## brehede1

Hi All,

I would be grateful for your help deciding what request to make for a 1 bed unit.  We are visiting OKW for the first time in May, 2 adults, 2 older teen boys.  We would like to be close to a quiet pool (maybe Turtle Pond?), and close to transport.  We loved SSR 2 years ago when we stayed in one of the buildings right beside the Paddock Pool, close to transport & only 5 mins walk over the bridge to the main building.  Can you recommend buildings that would be similar  (may not be possible since OKW seems to be more spread out).  Also would like a nice view & shade if possible for lots of sitting on the balcony!  

Thanks very much!
Dee


----------



## bcuinohio

Are the quiet pools still 24/7? When we were there in 2015 the sign said that pool close at 11:00 PM.  Another guest told us that the front desk told him the pools were 24/7 when he checked in.  We often swam until after 1:00 AM.  Security even came by and chatted with us.  They never mentioned anything the pool being closed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> Are the quiet pools still 24/7? When we were there in 2015 the sign said that pool close at 11:00 PM.  Another guest told us that the front desk told him the pools were 24/7 when he checked in.  We often swam until after 1:00 AM.  Security even came by and chatted with us.  They never mentioned anything the pool being closed.


No, the pools have posted hours.  Usually around 11pm.


----------



## Deb & Bill

brehede1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would be grateful for your help deciding what request to make for a 1 bed unit.  We are visiting OKW for the first time in May, 2 adults, 2 older teen boys.  We would like to be close to a quiet pool (maybe Turtle Pond?), and close to transport.  We loved SSR 2 years ago when we stayed in one of the buildings right beside the Paddock Pool, close to transport & only 5 mins walk over the bridge to the main building.  Can you recommend buildings that would be similar  (may not be possible since OKW seems to be more spread out).  Also would like a nice view & shade if possible for lots of sitting on the balcony!
> 
> Thanks very much!
> Dee


Just request Turtle Pond.  It seems to meet all your requests.


----------



## maxiv

Hey guys,

my girlfriend and I are staying at OWK from Nov. 28th - Dec. 4th.
I requested a Studio in buildings 34 -35, 45 - 46 or 31-33 (in this order).

Q: Do any of the studios have 1 large bed (I believe this is King, right? Sorry, I'm from Europe ;-)) or do they all have two separate beds?


----------



## bcuinohio

maxiv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my girlfriend and I are staying at OWK from Nov. 28th - Dec. 4th.
> I requested a Studio in buildings 34 -35, 45 - 46 or 31-33 (in this order).
> 
> Q: Do any of the studios have 1 large bed (I believe this is King, right? Sorry, I'm from Europe ;-)) or do they all have two separate beds?


All of the studios at OKW have two queen size beds.


----------



## SwanVT2

Thinking of trying OKW next year because DD dislikes the sofa bed at SSR. Are there any quiet pools that would have pool bars open in February or is it just the main pool?


----------



## bcuinohio

SwanVT2 said:


> Thinking of trying OKW next year because DD dislikes the sofa bed at SSR. Are there any quiet pools that would have pool bars open in February or is it just the main pool?


Turtle Pond has a snack bar.  Don’t know if I would call it a pool bar.  I think they only have beer and wine. It is open late morning to early evening.


----------



## Boopuff

Please help:  is the Conch Flats tour for all guests or just DVC members?


----------



## bcuinohio

Boopuff said:


> Please help:  is the Conch Flats tour for all guests or just DVC members?


What is the Conch Flats Tour?


----------



## Boopuff

bcuinohio said:


> What is the Conch Flats Tour?


It's a free tour of the resort with some history thrown in.  Only given twice a week. I can't find if it's a DVC only perk


----------



## bcuinohio

Boopuff said:


> It's a free tour of the resort with some history thrown in.  Only given twice a week. I can't find if it's a DVC only perk


Thanks.  We have used a friend’s points to stay there on the past.  We are in process of buying DVC so I will keep this in mind.


----------



## Jimboslice518

Deb & Bill said:


> No, the pools have posted hours.  Usually around 11pm.


There are posted hours for the pools, however, during our last trip I heard rumors about how the hours were 24/7 as well. We were swimming well beyond 11 PM some nights. It seems to be as long as you're not too loud they dont seem to enforce the hours too strictly.


----------



## Chuck S

Boopuff said:


> It's a free tour of the resort with some history thrown in.  Only given twice a week. I can't find if it's a DVC only perk


I don't think it is limited to DVC members.  It has been on my to do list, but I just haven't gotten to it, yet.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Jimboslice518 said:


> There are posted hours for the pools, however, during our last trip I heard rumors about how the hours were 24/7 as well. We were swimming well beyond 11 PM some nights. It seems to be as long as you're not too loud they dont seem to enforce the hours too strictly.


Posted hours are the hours the pool is officially open for swimming.  They are not 24/7.  However, if people swim in the pool quietly and no one complains, they might not be removed from the pool by security.


----------



## Pluto80

We did the tour at Christmas and it was for anyone who wanted to come


----------



## Boopuff

Pluto80 said:


> We did the tour at Christmas and it was for anyone who wanted to come


Thanks for the info!  I'm thinking this is a great way to spend time at the resort


----------



## BebopBaloo

Weird question.. the new rooms look really nice and while I love sunlight, I'm a little unsure of the window in the bathroom of the studios. Is it densely frosted, or what's the deal?


----------



## The Jackal

BebopBaloo said:


> Weird question.. the new rooms look really nice and while I love sunlight, I'm a little unsure of the window in the bathroom of the studios. Is it densely frosted, or what's the deal?


The window is up high, oval, does not open and a person would need a ladder to look in. I can’t remember if it’s frosted. There is no need to be worried about it.


----------



## BebopBaloo

The Jackal said:


> The window is up high, oval, does not open and a person would need a ladder to look in. I can’t remember if it’s frosted. There is no need to be worried about it.


The one I'm referring to is a large square one over the toilet in the studio rooms.


----------



## Chuck S

The window is much smaller and higher than you think it is, and yes, there is a frosted pattern to it.  If there was any possibility of seeing anything through it, it would've been noticed 25 years ago and fixed.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Chuck S said:


> The window is much smaller and higher than you think it is, and yes, there is a frosted pattern to it.  If there was any possibility of seeing anything through it, it would've been noticed 25 years ago and fixed.


Thanks. Not trying to come across as overly paranoid. I once had a home with a window in the shower, which we covered with a frosted stained glass material. It's just hard to tell from the pictures, what that particular window is like.


----------



## The Jackal

BebopBaloo said:


> The one I'm referring to is a large square one over the toilet in the studio rooms.


I have now watched a couple of videos of OKW room tours. I see the square window you are talking about. I remember having an oval or round window in the bathroom. I remember the street lights shining in the room from it. It had no shade so I just shut the door at night. I could be remembering wrong I guess


----------



## BebopBaloo

The Jackal said:


> I have now watched a couple of videos of OKW room tours. I see the square window you are talking about. I remember having an oval or round window in the bathroom. I remember the street lights shining in the room from it. It had no shade so I just shut the door at night. I could be remembering wrong I guess


I don't think you are remembering wrong. I saw some exterior photos that showed square and oval windows. Probably just depends on the type of room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The window in the bathroom is frosted and you pretty much need to keep the bathroom door closed at night unless you can fall asleep on a school bus full of third graders.  The light coming in really bothers me at night so I always shut the bathroom door.  If you wanted to look out of that window (if it wasn't frosted), you'd need to stand on a ladder since it is about eight feet off the ground. 

The peephole in the studio door also bothers me so I put a bandaid over it.


----------



## BillPA

Deb & Bill said:


> The peephole in the studio door also bothers me so I put a bandaid over it



A wad of TP also works to block that "spot light' that appears to be focused on the bed.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Good to know about the light coming in at night too. I think I probably would have a hard time falling asleep under a bit of light coming in. Although, we are usually pretty exhausted by the time we climb in bed.


----------



## The Jackal

BebopBaloo said:


> I don't think you are remembering wrong. I saw some exterior photos that showed square and oval windows. Probably just depends on the type of room.


I have only stayed in studios at OKW.  They probably put one on one building and the other on a different building. I looked at 3-4 videos online and they all had square windows. I was starting to doubt myself.


----------



## gzmtlock

Chuck S said:


> One bedroom and larger units still receive some of the individual toiletries for use in the Jacuzzi tub, at least they did in December.   The showers all have the wall mounted dispensers.


I was just in a 1BR earlier this month, and no individual toiletries (other than bars of soap) were in the unit.  I imagine I could have requested some, but we didn't need them.


----------



## gzmtlock

Boopuff said:


> It's a free tour of the resort with some history thrown in.  Only given twice a week. I can't find if it's a DVC only perk


This month, it's being offered on Wednesdays and Saturdays.  We actually had a phone message on Friday night, promoting the Saturday morning tour.  We didn't do it, as we had other plans.


----------



## mlittig

gzmtlock said:


> This month, it's being offered on Wednesdays and Saturdays.  We actually had a phone message on Friday night, promoting the Saturday morning tour.  We didn't do it, as we had other plans.



I am hoping to do this tour during my trip the beginning of May but might need some extra pixie dust with the recently announced Disney parks closings


----------



## Walker TR

Big fan and owner at OKW.  While we stay exclusively at studios we have moved out of our OKW rotation stays since the the renovation due to the small tv’s they put back in the studios.  Very disappointing.


----------



## bcuinohio

Walker TR said:


> Big fan and owner at OKW.  While we stay exclusively at studios we have moved out of our OKW rotation stays since the the renovation due to the small tv’s they put back in the studios.  Very disappointing.


What size are the TVs?


----------



## DVCsloth

Looking forward to our first stay in July!


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> What size are the TVs?


The televisions in the living rooms are large flat screen televisions and are located in the kitchen island.  The bedroom televisions are a bit smaller but not that much smaller.  But in the studios, they are placed on top of the chest of drawers, so they are smaller flat screen televisions. 

Master bedrooms at OKW:



This is an older photo of the studio, but the dresser is still the same.  Television is about the same as well.


----------



## bcuinohio

Deb & Bill said:


> The televisions in the living rooms are large flat screen televisions and are located in the kitchen island.  The bedroom televisions are a bit smaller but not that much smaller.  But in the studios, they are placed on top of the chest of drawers, so they are smaller flat screen televisions.
> 
> Master bedrooms at OKW:
> View attachment 481168
> 
> 
> This is an older photo of the studio, but the dresser is still the same.  Television is about the same as well.
> View attachment 481169


Thanks. I was curious. We stayed at Poly Studio in July and the TV was a pretty good size.


----------



## The Jackal

bcuinohio said:


> Thanks. I was curious. We stayed at Poly Studio in July and the TV was a pretty good size.


There is limited wall space for the tv to go in a OKW studio. If they put in a much larger tv it would stick out past the entry wall or the wall to the kitchenette. Other studios do not have this issue.   OKW studios are also some of the largest   in DVC inventory.


----------



## bcuinohio

The Jackal said:


> There is limited wall space for the tv to go in a OKW studio. If they put in a much larger tv it would stick out past the entry wall or the wall to the kitchenette. Other studios do not have this issue.   OKW studios are also some of the largest   in DVC inventory.


I like the OKW studios for the 2 beds.  I also like the peace and quiet there.


----------



## BillPA

If they moved the location of the TV, on the wall behind the table/chair, they could fit like a 55-65 inch set.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BillPA said:


> If they moved the location of the TV, on the wall behind the table/chair, they could fit like a 55-65 inch set.


Where would they put the table and chairs plus the hanging lamp?  That little wall with the dresser wouldn't be big enough.  And I hope they don't plan on putting that folding table there.  My husband would hate it if a sat at the table playing with my computer while he was watching television.  Plus that's the wall with the connecting door to the studio.  So it's not that big either.  The door is right next to the closet space.  Check my photo above in post #3926.  The scale is way off in the sketch.


----------



## The Jackal

BillPA said:


> If they moved the location of the TV, on the wall behind the table/chair, they could fit like a 55-65 inch set.
> View attachment 481405


Like Deb and Bill stated, the door to the one bedroom is on that wall, then the hanging light is in the corner, then the wall to the right is a little too far off to the right for people to watch it.


----------



## Boopuff

I have an odd question.  Looking at the map of the resort (and satellite) it almost looks as if you can walk around the golf course for a more direct route to the HH.  Not sure if this is doable.  Has anyone tried?


----------



## The Jackal

Boopuff said:


> I have an odd question.  Looking at the map of the resort (and satellite) it almost looks as if you can walk around the golf course for a more direct route to the HH.  Not sure if this is doable.  Has anyone tried?


You are not allowed to walk on the golf course. There is a path to walk to SSR and Disney Springs though.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Or you can hop any theme park bus and get off at the last stop, HH.  Then walk over to the Peninsular Rd bus stop and hop a bus back to your area.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi all, i have a reservation for 2nd week of Sept 2020 and am renting DVC points for a 1 bedroom. Would the touring plan website that provides an option in sending a room request work when you are renting DVC points? I wasn't sure if you are renting points if there is a specific area that they put you in so this room request service might not work... we want to be as close to transportation/hospitality area if available.


----------



## PrincessNelly

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, i have a reservation for 2nd week of Sept 2020 and am renting DVC points for a 1 bedroom. Would the touring plan website that provides an option in sending a room request work when you are renting DVC points? I wasn't sure if you are renting points if there is a specific area that they put you in so this room request service might not work... we want to be as close to transportation/hospitality area if available.


Yes, you can still make room request using touring plan. Just make sure you select the same category that you have booked on points.


----------



## OKWFan88

PrincessNelly said:


> Yes, you can still make room request using touring plan. Just make sure you select the same category that you have booked on points.


Thanks, when I look to search for a room it gives two options. Standard View 1 Bedroom and 1 bedroom by Hospitality house. I didn't realize there were two categories for a 1 bedroom. I am not sure which one applies to my reservation.


----------



## bcuinohio

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, i have a reservation for 2nd week of Sept 2020 and am renting DVC points for a 1 bedroom. Would the touring plan website that provides an option in sending a room request work when you are renting DVC points? I wasn't sure if you are renting points if there is a specific area that they put you in so this room request service might not work... we want to be as close to transportation/hospitality area if available.


Worked for me.  Got the exact area in Turtle Pond that I requested.


----------



## Bmlors

OKWFan88 said:


> Thanks, when I look to search for a room it gives two options. Standard View 1 Bedroom and 1 bedroom by Hospitality house. I didn't realize there were two categories for a 1 bedroom. I am not sure which one applies to my reservation.



You will have to find out from your rental company what category your reservation was made into, as your reservation has to have been specific to one of those categories. Once you know that, then you can look at specific buildings that you may want to request and the rental company/owner will need to put in that request on your behalf.


----------



## OKWFan88

Thank you all


----------



## Chuck S

Your reservation will also show near HH when you link it into My Disney Experience.  pull up the reservation and click Show Details. I removed the dates and confirmation number, but it does show near Hospitality House for my upcoming reservation.


----------



## hp_lovecraft

> You are not allowed to walk on the golf course. There is a path to walk to SSR and Disney Springs though



This year, we had a group in building #25, and another #21.  Because of a quirk in the bus routes, there wasnt any direct trans between the Millers bus stop, and Pinnisular stop.... so, sure, we crossed the golf course all the time.  This was handy when the "big pool" closed. The Millers pool is one of those "unofficially open 24 hours".

Mostly at night, and used common sense. Discrete, and careful. However, eventually we realized with those late buses, if you asked the driver nicely, they would almost always drop you off regardless of the route.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Near Hospitality House area is Bldg 11-14 and 23-26.   All pools have posted hours.  None are 24 hours. 


hp_lovecraft said:


> This year, we had a group in building #25, and another #21.  Because of a quirk in the bus routes, there wasnt any direct trans between the Millers bus stop, and Pinnisular stop.... so, sure, we crossed the golf course all the time.  This was handy when the "big pool" closed. The Millers pool is one of those "unofficially open 24 hours".
> 
> Mostly at night, and used common sense. Discrete, and careful. However, eventually we realized with those late buses, if you asked the driver nicely, they would almost always drop you off regardless of the route.


Please stay off the golf course unless you are playing golf.  All you have to do is follow the sidewalk around from Peninsular Road bus stop to just past Millers Road bus stop.


----------



## kcp13b

Thank you for the information on the elevators! We had always just lucked out with a ground floor unit until our last stay when we were on the third floor. Carrying the stroller up two flights of stairs after a long day at the park was exhausting!


----------



## The Jackal

kcp13b said:


> Thank you for the information on the elevators! We had always just lucked out with a ground floor unit until our last stay when we were on the third floor. Carrying the stroller up two flights of stairs after a long day at the park was exhausting!


Ya that doesn’t sound fun. We drive, so I just put the stroller in our truck when we get back to the resort, when we stay at OKW.  I know it’s not a option for a lot of people.


----------



## kcp13b

The Jackal said:


> Ya that doesn’t sound fun. We drive, so I just put the stroller in our truck when we get back to the resort, when we stay at OKW.  I know it’s not a option for a lot of people.


That is definitely a better option! We also drive, but just so happened to bring our pickup truck that trip and I felt a little uneasy leaving it in the truck bed overnight open to elements and others. I think moving forward we will be sure to take the SUV as to have that option


----------



## zorro77

With all the changes coming have they mentioned if you will still be able to get coffee and soda with the refill mugs at Goods To Go. Or will CM have to fill your mugs. Maybe to early to ask.


----------



## The Jackal

kcp13b said:


> That is definitely a better option! We also drive, but just so happened to bring our pickup truck that trip and I felt a little uneasy leaving it in the truck bed overnight open to elements and others. I think moving forward we will be sure to take the SUV as to have that option


I understand, we have a hard cover for the bed.


----------



## Deb & Bill

zorro77 said:


> With all the changes coming have they mentioned if you will still be able to get coffee and soda with the refill mugs at Goods To Go. Or will CM have to fill your mugs. Maybe to early to ask.


They might not have the refillable mug program for the time being.


----------



## bcuinohio

zorro77 said:


> With all the changes coming have they mentioned if you will still be able to get coffee and soda with the refill mugs at Goods To Go. Or will CM have to fill your mugs. Maybe to early to ask.


Hard to say. For the places reopening in Ohio, some of have allowed you to fill your own cup.


----------



## dwelty

Hi everyone,

We are staying at OKW June 22-26th. As this obviously will be a resort only stay I would like to rent some bikes for our length of stay. My questions are has anyone done this, are there bike racks to lock them up around the resort, does Disney offer a length of stay rate (the daily rates are exorbitant) and can you rent off site and have bikes delivered instead? any help will be appreciated,


----------



## Chuck S

dwelty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are staying at OKW June 22-26th. As this obviously will be a resort only stay I would like to rent some bikes for our length of stay. My questions are has anyone done this, are there bike racks to lock them up around the resort, does Disney offer a length of stay rate (the daily rates are exorbitant) and can you rent off site and have bikes delivered instead? any help will be appreciated,



I've never heard of a bike rental place in Orlando.  I do know some folks bring their own.  There really aren't bike racks everywhere. near the main Hospitality area and pool I've seen one, and *maybe *at the Turtle Pond pool. not sure.  Perhaps there are racks at all the pools?  You never know, given the circumstances of no parks, they may be giving some specials on the resort activities and equipment.  Nothing has been announced, but it wouldn't surprise me if the resorts are doing things to help keep guests busy.  And it never hurts to ask once you get there.


----------



## dwelty

Chuck S said:


> I've never heard of a bike rental place in Orlando.  I do know some folks bring their own.  There really aren't bike racks everywhere. near the main Hospitality area and pool I've seen one, and *maybe *at the Turtle Pond pool. not sure.  Perhaps there are racks at all the pools?  You never know, given the circumstances of no parks, they may be giving some specials on the resort activities and equipment.  Nothing has been announced, but it wouldn't surprise me if the resorts are doing things to help keep guests busy.  And it never hurts to ask once you get there.


----------



## dwelty

There is a bike rental place in Celebration that will deliver bikes in the area, I am concerned about where I would lock them up. It looks more and more like it would just be better to pay the Disney prices for the on site rentals. Thank for your help.


----------



## Dennis Reilly

Just bought a resale contract at OKW 6/4-ROFR.  We're excited to be first time owners at OKW.  Stayed here multiple times and hoping to use our points for the last week of August if we close fast enough.  Gurgling Suitcase is a classic.


----------



## PoohsFan1

My family of 4 just booked a 2 night stay at OKW from 12/25 - 12/27 in a Studio before our non Disney cruise.  We are not doing any parks, just plan on going to DS, resort hopping, riding on the Gondolas (first time doing that) and just enjoying the resort.  We stayed here one night last May for the first time and we loved it so much, we knew we had to come back .


----------



## Deb & Bill

dwelty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are staying at OKW June 22-26th. As this obviously will be a resort only stay I would like to rent some bikes for our length of stay. My questions are has anyone done this, are there bike racks to lock them up around the resort, does Disney offer a length of stay rate (the daily rates are exorbitant) and can you rent off site and have bikes delivered instead? any help will be appreciated,


There aren't many places to ride bikes at OKW, just around the resort.  You won't be able to ride on Disney Vacation Club Drive for sure.


----------



## LGithens

Going back in Sept. We typically stay in either the HH area or Old Turtle Pond.  We want to maybe try something different. Suggestions?  Maybe Peninsular Road?  I've always thought those villas on the water by South Point look cool, but it seems so far out (and we're not planning on renting this trip) and there's no guarantee of getting a water view.  We've been on Miller Road, way at the end and didn't have a car and that was miserable (cause we were a ways away from the bus too)

I know I could search past posts but I've been on the computer all morning booking park reservations!  I'm wore out and out of patience!  But excited that our trip is going to actually happen!


----------



## jgl130

Rented points and are staying at OKW 7/14-7/17 as part of a split stay! Got my park passes this morning after about 2 hours!


----------



## volfan1978

Got moved to OKW for late July, got a 2BR villa and we're excited! Any suggestions on location requests? We are a family of 6...2 adults and 4 kids ages 6 to 13.


----------



## bcuinohio

volfan1978 said:


> Got moved to OKW for late July, got a 2BR villa and we're excited! Any suggestions on location requests? We are a family of 6...2 adults and 4 kids ages 6 to 13.


I like Turtle Pond Road.  Not sure if it will be open but there is a snack bar by the pool.


----------



## bcuinohio

volfan1978 said:


> Got moved to OKW for late July, got a 2BR villa and we're excited! Any suggestions on location requests? We are a family of 6...2 adults and 4 kids ages 6 to 13.


I should also clarify my previous post. I’m assuming that Hospitality House was not an option.  If it is, then you would be close to the main pool and dining locations.  If not, I would pick up some snacks and drinks for the room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

volfan1978 said:


> Got moved to OKW for late July, got a 2BR villa and we're excited! Any suggestions on location requests? We are a family of 6...2 adults and 4 kids ages 6 to 13.


Go with Turtle Pond or South Point.  They will have an additional door to the master bathroom through the laundry room so the kids won't have to go through the bedroom (if the second bathroom in the second bedroom is occupied).  Any building numbered 30 or higher.  Turtle Pond has a larger pool with a small counter service.  South Point and Millers Road do not have a counter service at their pools.


----------



## smiller

Has anyone stayed at OKW since the reopening? We'll be there the first week of August!
- Any idea what the main pool hours are? (It sounds like the quiet pools will be 24 hours which is awesome!)
- Are the BBQ areas at the quiet pools open for use?
- Are Surrey bikes still available for rent?

In the Grand Villas, is there one thermostat for the entire villa? Or, does the main floor have its own, and then a separate one for the top floor?

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

smiller said:


> Has anyone stayed at OKW since the reopening? We'll be there the first week of August!
> - Any idea what the main pool hours are? (It sounds like the quiet pools will be 24 hours which is awesome!)
> - Are the BBQ areas at the quiet pools open for use?
> - Are Surrey bikes still available for rent?
> 
> In the Grand Villas, is there one thermostat for the entire villa? Or, does the main floor have its own, and then a separate one for the top floor?
> 
> Thanks!


I've heard the grills are not available to use at this time.


----------



## DisneyGal24

smiller said:


> Has anyone stayed at OKW since the reopening? We'll be there the first week of August!
> - Any idea what the main pool hours are? (It sounds like the quiet pools will be 24 hours which is awesome!)
> - Are the BBQ areas at the quiet pools open for use?
> - Are Surrey bikes still available for rent?
> 
> In the Grand Villas, is there one thermostat for the entire villa? Or, does the main floor have its own, and then a separate one for the top floor?
> 
> Thanks!


We check in tomorrow. I will let you know!


----------



## Simba's Mom

volfan1978 said:


> Got moved to OKW for late July, got a 2BR villa and we're excited! Any suggestions on location requests? We are a family of 6...2 adults and 4 kids ages 6 to 13.



We stayed in building 28, in a 2 BR villa, and my 4 yo DGD had no trouble making the brief walk to the main pool with Grandpa.


----------



## smiller

Deb & Bill said:


> I've heard the grills are not available to use at this time.



Thank you for the insight!



DisneyGal24 said:


> We check in tomorrow. I will let you know!



Yay! Enjoy! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Boopuff

Anyone know if Grand Villas can be booked if you're not DVC?  Or can you get a guarantee of getting one if you book through an outside vendor?


----------



## Chuck S

Boopuff said:


> Anyone know if Grand Villas can be booked if you're not DVC?  Or can you get a guarantee of getting one if you book through an outside vendor?



You can certainly rent a Grand Villa through a DVC Member or a Rental Broker.  As there are 27 Grand Villas at OKW, availability can be somewhat limited, depending upon the season.  And it certainly never hurts to ask Disney cash reservations if any are available through them. But again, availability would be limited.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Boopuff said:


> Anyone know if Grand Villas can be booked if you're not DVC?  Or can you get a guarantee of getting one if you book through an outside vendor?





Chuck S said:


> You can certainly rent a Grand Villa through a DVC Member or a Rental Broker.  As there are 27 Grand Villas at OKW, availability can be somewhat limited, depending upon the season.  And it certainly never hurts to ask Disney cash reservations if any are available through them. But again, availability would be limited.


The OKW GVs are the cheapest point-wise, so they often get booked up before seven months out. Most of the GVs start on the second floor and two of the three bedrooms are on the third floor of the building.  Only three buildings have elevators and only one of them has a GV, two actually, with one a HCA GV.


----------



## DisneyGal24

Just arrived for our stay at OKW! While we have stayed here before, this is our first time in a 1BR. It is so spacious! We booked the HH and are in building 11. We have a gorgeous view of the golf course.


----------



## smiller

Deb & Bill said:


> The OKW GVs are the cheapest point-wise, so they often get booked up before seven months out. Most of the GVs start on the second floor and two of the three bedrooms are on the third floor of the building.  Only three buildings have elevators and only one of them has a GV, two actually, with one a HCA GV.



We are booked in a HCA GV - so would this be either the one in building 63 (elevator) or the one in building 48 (ground floor entrance)? 

And then additionally, there is another GV in building 63 that is non-HCA?


----------



## Chuck S

smiller said:


> We are booked in a HCA GV - so would this be either the one in building 63 (elevator) or the one in building 48 (ground floor entrance)?
> 
> And then additionally, there is another GV in building 63 that is non-HCA?


I thought both GVs in bldg 63 were HCA, but maybe not.  Either way, yes, you will be in bldg 48 or  63.  And in both cases, the entire unit is not accessible, only the main floor, not the upstairs bedrooms.


----------



## DisneyGal24

smiller said:


> Has anyone stayed at OKW since the reopening? We'll be there the first week of August!
> - Any idea what the main pool hours are? (It sounds like the quiet pools will be 24 hours which is awesome!)
> - Are the BBQ areas at the quiet pools open for use?
> - Are Surrey bikes still available for rent?
> 
> In the Grand Villas, is there one thermostat for the entire villa? Or, does the main floor have its own, and then a separate one for the top floor?
> 
> Thanks!


Main pool hours are 11-9.
Surrey bikes are available for rent.
Not sure about BBQ areas at the quiet pools yet. We are in HH area.


----------



## Chuck S

I've heard reports that the BBQ grills are closed...but that may or may not be true.  I wouldn't plan on barbecue until you arrive and check the status.


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> I've heard reports that the BBQ grills are closed...but that may or may not be true.  I wouldn't plan on barbecue until you arrive and check the status.


Makes no sense. Heat would kill the virus, along with the ultraviolet light. I have yet to use a barbecue in all of our trips though. Too busy in the parks and pool.


----------



## Chuck S

I've used them, they are charcoal.  But maybe, _IF_ they are closed, it is a social distancing by the pool thing? But you're right, it doesn't make a lot of sense...so it may just be a false rumor.  But still best to find out for sure before buying stuff for it.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Is there a way to tell if you get placed in a dedicated 2 bedroom before you get to your room?  Is there a list somewhere of which rooms are dedicated vs lock off?  We really want/need the extra vanity in the dedicated 2 bedroom rather than the kitchenette.  Thank you!


----------



## bcuinohio

Lucky'sMom said:


> Is there a way to tell if you get placed in a dedicated 2 bedroom before you get to your room?  Is there a list somewhere of which rooms are dedicated vs lock off?  We really want/need the extra vanity in the dedicated 2 bedroom rather than the kitchenette.  Thank you!


Your reservation should indicate which type of room you have.  It should either say "2-Bedroom Villa" or "2-Bedroom Lockoff Villa".


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I have a cash reservation, will that type specify lockoff?  It sounds silly, but there are 4 teen/adults females (plus 2 men) and we need all the vanities that we can get, LOL.


----------



## bcuinohio

Lucky'sMom said:


> I have a cash reservation, will that type specify lockoff?  It sounds silly, but there are 4 teen/adults females (plus 2 men) and we need all the vanities that we can get, LOL.


I think that if it does not say kickoff that it is a dedicated 2BR villa.  But to be sure, I would call and verify.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The Jackal said:


> Makes no sense. Heat would kill the virus, along with the ultraviolet light. I have yet to use a barbecue in all of our trips though. Too busy in the parks and pool.


Like a lot of the Covid guidance.  

Usually they will put everyone in a dedicated two bedroom first before putting guests in lockoffs.


----------



## smiller

DisneyGal24 said:


> Main pool hours are 11-9.
> Surrey bikes are available for rent.
> Not sure about BBQ areas at the quiet pools yet. We are in HH area.



Thank you! Hope you’re having a great time!

I’m curious what the occupancy will be like the first week of August. Availability looks to still be wide open for that time!


----------



## DisneyGal24

smiller said:


> Thank you! Hope you’re having a great time!
> 
> I’m curious what the occupancy will be like the first week of August. Availability looks to still be wide open for that time!


Occupancy has gone down in the buildings around the HH since we arrived on Monday. I’m sure more people were here for the 4th.


----------



## DisneyGal24

Guys, I am so bummed! Last night, I bought an OKW mug at the general store. Today, when we got home, I put it in the sink with some other dishes and the lighthouse peeled off!! I didn’t know it was just a decal. I was hand washing like it said on the bottom. I didn’t even get to drink a cup coffee out of it.☹


----------



## Chuck S

DisneyGal24 said:


> Guys, I am so bummed! Last night, I bought an OKW mug at the general store. Today, when we got home, I put in the sink with some other dishes and the lighthouse peeled off!! I didn’t know it was just a decal. I was hand washing like it said on the bottom. I didn’t even get to drink a cup coffee out of it.☹



Very odd.  Is this ceramic, like a coffee mug?  Or is it more like a refillable mug?  If it is ceramic, it sounds like the manufacturer didn't glaze and fire it properly.  Even a plastic type mug should have been better made.  I would call Disney Merchandising, or even Conch Flats General store (The Disney World operator should be able to forward your call) and let them know you have an issue with the product, they may be able to replace or refund.    It would be helpful to have the receipt, with the code numbers handy when you call, if possible. Good Luck...


----------



## DisneyGal24

Chuck S said:


> Very odd.  Is this ceramic, like a coffee mug?  Or is it more like a refillable mug?  If it is ceramic, it sounds like the manufacturer didn't glaze and fire it properly.  Even a plastic type mug should have been better made.  I would call Disney Merchandising, or even Conch Flats General store (The Disney World operator should be able to forward your call) and let them know you have an issue with the product, they may be able to replace or refund.    It would be helpful to have the receipt, with the code numbers handy when you call, if possible. Good Luck...


Yes. It was a ceramic coffee mug. Thanks for your suggestion. We were just discussing who we call about that! We don’t have the receipt though but we did charge it to our room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyGal24 said:


> Yes. It was a ceramic coffee mug. Thanks for your suggestion. We were just discussing who we call about that! We don’t have the receipt though but we did charge it to our room.


My husband bought the same mug on our last stay at OKW in December.  I wash our dishes by hand (not enough usually to use the dishwasher) and it hasn't peel off so far.


----------



## intoran

Does anyone know if the pool slide is open at resort?  Also, is the water taxi to DS running?

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyGal24

intoran said:


> Does anyone know if the pool slide is open at resort?  Also, is the water taxi to DS running?
> 
> Thanks!


Pool slide is open. As of Friday (7/10), the boats were not running. They had buses to DS.


----------



## Chuck S

DisneyGal24 said:


> Pool slide is open. As of Friday (7/10), the boats were not running. They had buses to DS.


Interesting...you'd think the boats, being open air, would be safer with people wearing masks, than the busses.  Maybe not.  Or maybe because the College Program is on hold until further notice...so no boat captains.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> Interesting...you'd think the boats, being open air, would be safer with people wearing masks, than the busses.  Maybe not.  Or maybe because the College Program is on hold until further notice...so no boat captains.


Most of the boat captains at OKW in the past have been well past CP ages.  More like Grandparent ages.


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> Most of the boat captains at OKW in the past have been well past CP ages.  More like Grandparent ages.


Most, but not all.  And they maybe have other duties now that the College Program isn't running, maybe be re-assigned to an indoor task like merchandising.


----------



## gmflash88

Bus transportation question...How early are buses running to the parks? We want to ensure we are in the parks at rope drop and will (likely) be roughly equidistant from the HH, Millers, and Peninsular bus stops. Any info is appreciated!

(Sorry if this isn't the right thread)


----------



## OKWFan88

I’m at OKW now and have to share that we were pixie dusted. I rented points for a studio and when we got the text for our room and entered we were shocked to see they gave us a 1 bedroom villa. Very quiet and beautiful. I’ve rented points over a dozen times and never been upgraded. This is wonderful. I love this resort so much. We finally decided to try Olivias after numerous trips here and never got around to it before... and that southern chicken is to die for... best chicken I’ve had in FL. Only used the bus once as we have a car but decided to take us to DHS and didn’t wait more than 10 min for a bus and we were the only ones on it. Very quick returning back to resort as bus wait was only a few minutes when we left the park. Pools are busy but had a very delicious Moscow mule at bar.


----------



## Fishteacher

Hello, can anyone confirm if the boat rentals and community hall are available yet? Thank you


----------



## smiller

Fishteacher said:


> Hello, can anyone confirm if the boat rentals and community hall are available yet? Thank you



I check in on Sunday and can report back! Last I read is no boat rentals, yes community hall.

I'm curious how busy the resort is and feels, especially the main pool and quiet pools. Availability was wide open when searching on DVC a few days ago. I'll just be hanging out at the resort this trip!


----------



## Fishteacher

smiller said:


> I check in on Sunday and can report back! Last I read is no boat rentals, yes community hall.
> 
> I'm curious how busy the resort is and feels, especially the main pool and quiet pools. Availability was wide open when searching on DVC a few days ago. I'll just be hanging out at the resort this trip!


Thank you! Have a great trip


----------



## smiller

Checked into OKW today! Rented a surrey bike for the first time ever; it was a blast! They had removed the awnings from the bikes due to the storms, but thankfully replaced them when we asked, otherwise it would have been even hotter! 

Lunch at Olivia’s was delicious as usual. Our GV is fantastic; the space is amazing. Our fridge was broken so they brought us a new fridge. Community Hall is open, no boat rentals, and still no boats to Disney Springs. We biked past Miller’s Road and Turtle Pond quiet pools and both were very chill. 

I’ll be spending the next couple days enjoying the resort—let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## PrincessNelly

I heard in someones vlog that it seemed like OKW was only filling rooms near HH and the back of the resort was empty. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## smiller

PrincessNelly said:


> I heard in someones vlog that it seemed like OKW was only filling rooms near HH and the back of the resort was empty. Can anyone confirm this?



I saw a handful of people in the Turtle Pond and Miller’s Road pools yesterday, and three people in the South Point pool today at high noon. The parking lots down TP & SP roads definitely seemed less busy, but I feel like they are often less busy anyhow. There were some construction vehicles down near the villas across from the South Point pool, so maybe some of those villas aren’t in use right now. Generally speaking, there aren’t many people anywhere!


----------



## Deb & Bill

smiller said:


> Checked into OKW today! Rented a surrey bike for the first time ever; it was a blast! They had removed the awnings from the bikes due to the storms, but thankfully replaced them when we asked, otherwise it would have been even hotter!
> 
> Lunch at Olivia’s was delicious as usual. Our GV is fantastic; the space is amazing. Our fridge was broken so they brought us a new fridge. Community Hall is open, no boat rentals, and still no boats to Disney Springs. We biked past Miller’s Road and Turtle Pond quiet pools and both were very chill.
> 
> I’ll be spending the next couple days enjoying the resort—let me know if you have any questions!


They haven't had boat rentals for a few years.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Deb & Bill said:


> Most of the boat captains at OKW in the past have been well past CP ages.  More like Grandparent ages.


And they have always been super nice grandparents to talk to even as a granpa myself!


----------



## MarBee

Just double checking this- do the studios have rugs and 1&2 bedrooms have hardwood floors?
Also do all studios have balconies (or patios for first floor)?


----------



## drysdaleo

MarBee said:


> Just double checking this- do the studios have rugs and 1&2 bedrooms have hardwood floors?
> Also do all studios have balconies (or patios for first floor)?


Yes, yes


----------



## MarBee

drysdaleo said:


> Yes, yes


Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

MarBee said:


> Just double checking this- do the studios have rugs and 1&2 bedrooms have hardwood floors?
> Also do all studios have balconies (or patios for first floor)?


Sleeping spaces have carpet.  Living spaces have hard floors, not necessarily hardwood floors.   So the bedrooms in the larger villas will have carpet in the bedroom.

Porches off studios are smaller square spaces with two chairs and a little side table.  They take up a lot of the space on the porch.   If you book a dedicated two bedroom villa, the second bedroom (similar to the studio, but with some differences) will not have a porch.


----------



## RachelTori

We are here! Checked in yesterday morning (1 bedroom in South Point Rd section).  So happy to be back!  We’re only here for 3 nights - no parks this trip; baby steps!

It’s wonderful here! Not crowded, but enough activity where it almost feels normal.  Everyone appears happy to be here - CMs & guests.


----------



## PrincessNelly

smiller said:


> Checked into OKW today! Rented a surrey bike for the first time ever; it was a blast! They had removed the awnings from the bikes due to the storms, but thankfully replaced them when we asked, otherwise it would have been even hotter!
> 
> Lunch at Olivia’s was delicious as usual. Our GV is fantastic; the space is amazing. Our fridge was broken so they brought us a new fridge. Community Hall is open, no boat rentals, and still no boats to Disney Springs. We biked past Miller’s Road and Turtle Pond quiet pools and both were very chill.
> 
> I’ll be spending the next couple days enjoying the resort—let me know if you have any questions!


Are they still offering refillable mugs?


----------



## tpskult

PrincessNelly said:


> Are they still offering refillable mugs?



Yes, however casts members fill them for you.


----------



## PrincessNelly

tpskult said:


> Yes, however casts members fill them for you.


So are they touching your cup? That's seems less safe


----------



## Inhislove

Can you still get iced tea or hot coffee with the refillable mugs? Any cute designs?


----------



## Inhislove

Are playgrounds open?


----------



## js

We are going to Disney with two other couples for our 30th anniversary in November. I currently have a 3 bedroom GV booked at SSR since our main focus is eating and drinking in DTD in the evenings.

However, sometimes I see a GV open for OKW and they look beautiful and the points are almost less than half of SSR.

Is there a path to walk to DTD from OKW since boats arent running? After we have been eating and drinking, which we all enjoy doing both, I think we would prefer to walk than wait for a bus. Also, we have another couple with us that isnt too into Disney so trying to keep transportation to a minimum.

Thank you.


----------



## bcuinohio

js said:


> We are going to Disney with two other couples for our 30th anniversary in November. I currently have a 3 bedroom GV booked at SSR since our main focus is eating and drinking in DTD in the evenings.
> 
> However, sometimes I see a GV open for OKW and they look beautiful and the points are almost less than half of SSR.
> 
> Is there a path to walk to DTD from OKW since boats arent running? After we have been eating and drinking, which we all enjoy doing both, I think we would prefer to walk than wait for a bus. Also, we have another couple with us that isnt too into Disney so trying to keep transportation to a minimum.
> 
> Thank you.


I don’t think the path is open at night.  If they start running again, the boat is a nice option.


----------



## Deb & Bill

There is no lighting on the path, so it closes at dusk..   You know that one bedroom in the OKW GV only has two double beds, right?  It's a smaller bedroom.  The other one upstairs has two queens and the bathroom is a bit larger than the smaller bedroom.  The master bedroom and bathroom is really nice.


----------



## js

Deb & Bill said:


> There is no lighting on the path, so it closes at dusk..   You know that one bedroom in the OKW GV only has two double beds, right?  It's a smaller bedroom.  The other one upstairs has two queens and the bathroom is a bit larger than the smaller bedroom.  The master bedroom and bathroom is really nice.


Thank you. I was not aware of this at all and appreciate your letting me know. It now makes it easier for me since I dont have to keep checking if one becomes available lol. Thanks.


----------



## mac_tlc

RachelTori said:


> We are here! Checked in yesterday morning (1 bedroom in South Point Rd section).  So happy to be back!  We’re only here for 3 nights - no parks this trip; baby steps!
> 
> It’s wonderful here! Not crowded, but enough activity where it almost feels normal.  Everyone appears happy to be here - CMs & guests.


Have a great time. We were suppose to be at OKW in a GV from 8/11 - 8/14, but cancelled it. 

mac_tlc


----------



## smidgy

bcuinohio said:


> I don’t think the path is open at night.  If they start running again, the boat is a nice option.


Does anyone know when the boat will be running? We’ll be there sept 8


----------



## PrincessNelly

How have buses to disney springs been? Easy to catch or long waits?


----------



## daisyx3

PrincessNelly said:


> So are they touching your cup? That's seems less safe


I was at the Polynesian villas the weekend before last.  You tell them what you want and they give it to you in a  paper cup, and you then pour it into your refillable mug.  They wear gloves.


----------



## daisyx3

I want to book a 1BR for OKW at the end of March.  I know it is spring break but I'm a teacher so what can you do.  It will just be myself and DH.   First time at OKW (home is SSR even though we've only stayed there 2x).  I'm trying to talk my daughter into bringing my grandsons (who would be 4 and 1.5) but don't know yet if she will.
I don't know what to request (HH is still open for booking even though I can't book for 9 more days).  We don't rent a car so we'll be dependent on the busses if my daughter doesn't come along, so a bus stop is a big deal.  We also like to swim; the quiet pool at the Polynesian opened at 7 when we were there about 10 days ago and that was nice.  We want to check out Olivia's.  We also like sitting on the balcony/patio.
One of my friends suggested Turtle Pond if we don't get the near HH category.  I just don't want to get lost or shut out of a bus, even though I know you can walk to a different bus stop if you know what you are doing.
Any suggestions?


----------



## bcuinohio

daisyx3 said:


> I want to book a 1BR for OKW at the end of March.  I know it is spring break but I'm a teacher so what can you do.  It will just be myself and DH.   First time at OKW (home is SSR even though we've only stayed there 2x).  I'm trying to talk my daughter into bringing my grandsons (who would be 4 and 1.5) but don't know yet if she will.
> I don't know what to request (HH is still open for booking even though I can't book for 9 more days).  We don't rent a car so we'll be dependent on the busses if my daughter doesn't come along, so a bus stop is a big deal.  We also like to swim; the quiet pool at the Polynesian opened at 7 when we were there about 10 days ago and that was nice.  We want to check out Olivia's.  We also like sitting on the balcony/patio.
> One of my friends suggested Turtle Pond if we don't get the near HH category.  I just don't want to get lost or shut out of a bus, even though I know you can walk to a different bus stop if you know what you are doing.
> Any suggestions?


The buses go around the resort. There are bus stops near each area.  We never had a problem catching a bus from Turtle Pond.  Although they are reducing the capacity of the buses so now may be a different story. 

Another option would be to stay at HH or Peninsular Rd.  They are very close to each other.  The first bus stop is Peninsular Rd and Headed home. is the last.  Most people staying at HH usually get off at Peninsular Rd and walk over to HH so they don’t have to ride the bus around the resort.  The bus should have availability there.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

daisyx3 said:


> One of my friends suggested Turtle Pond if we don't get the near HH category.  I just don't want to get lost or shut out of a bus, even though I know you can walk to a different bus stop if you know what you are doing.
> Any suggestions?



I forget where Turtle Pond is in the bus rotation( maybe 2nd?), but I do know that HH was the last stop out and there were many times our bus wouldn't even stop at HH due to already being at capacity.

We LOVE Turtle Pond--especially if you are close to the quiet pool( Building #'s in the 40's, not the 30's). It sounds like a good destination for you!


----------



## Chuck S

Turtle Pond is normally the 3rd stop. (The middle stop)  for park buses.  1) Peninsular Road 2) South Point 3) Old Turtle Pond 4) Millers Road 5) North Cove Road (Hospitality House)


----------



## Deb & Bill

daisyx3 said:


> I want to book a 1BR for OKW at the end of March.  I know it is spring break but I'm a teacher so what can you do.  It will just be myself and DH.   First time at OKW (home is SSR even though we've only stayed there 2x).  I'm trying to talk my daughter into bringing my grandsons (who would be 4 and 1.5) but don't know yet if she will.
> I don't know what to request (HH is still open for booking even though I can't book for 9 more days).  We don't rent a car so we'll be dependent on the busses if my daughter doesn't come along, so a bus stop is a big deal.  We also like to swim; the quiet pool at the Polynesian opened at 7 when we were there about 10 days ago and that was nice.  We want to check out Olivia's.  We also like sitting on the balcony/patio.
> One of my friends suggested Turtle Pond if we don't get the near HH category.  I just don't want to get lost or shut out of a bus, even though I know you can walk to a different bus stop if you know what you are doing.
> Any suggestions?


If you have a one bedroom or larger, Turtle Pond and South Point will have the extra door through the back of the laundry room to the toilet and shower  in the master bathroom.  Otherwise, guests in the living room are going through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom at night.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Deb & Bill said:


> If you have a one bedroom or larger, Turtle Pond and South Point will have the extra door through the back of the laundry room to the toilet and shower  in the master bathroom.  Otherwise, guests in the living room are going through the master bedroom to get to the bathroom at night.


Turtle Pond is always our first request because of this.  We always need the walkthrough.  My wife, daughter and grandaughter always camp out in the master as the bed is big enough for two grownups and a toddlertinker.  I always just use the pull out chair as it has always been so comfortable.  Our second request is close to transportation.  The last two times we were put in building 32 which was perfect.  Bus stop right out in front, and a less than ten minute walk at the end of the night from the Gurgling Suitcase (HH).


----------



## Carol_

Inhislove said:


> Are playgrounds open?


Good question.


----------



## Fishteacher

Hello, the playground by the main pool is currently closed.


----------



## Ladygator

tpskult said:


> Yes, however casts members fill them for you.



I haven't been to OKW since the reopening, but we stayed at Boardwalk in June and the Cast Members would fill a paper cup with whatever drink you wanted and we just poured it into our mugs.


----------



## MarBee

Staying at OKW the week before thanksgiving.  Any idea if it will be decorated for Christmas by then?


----------



## OKW Lover

MarBee said:


> Staying at OKW the week before thanksgiving.  Any idea if it will be decorated for Christmas by then?


Probably.  But holiday decorations at OKW are fairly subdued.


----------



## Chuck S

If you have never been to OKW during the holidays, you'll find that they don't "over-decorate." Light poles are wrapped with lighted garlands. garlands on the bridge,  the lobby has a tasteful tree and garlands, and the flowerbeds near hospitality are filled with poinsettias.  Remember, by default OKW is a tropical themed, so mostly simple holiday décor like the real Key West.  And holiday music on the resort speakers.


----------



## BillPA

Head over to WL for some great holiday decorations, also check out GV and AK-Jambo


----------



## erinch

Hello! We will be in a  2 bedroom at OKW on Oct 3-5. Never been there! 
we will have a car. Can someone be kind enough to explain parking?
Complete OKW newbies, coming from 2 weeks at the Vistana. 
pour priority would be waterview, secluded, quiet.
Best areas/buildings? 
and how are room requests handled?


----------



## BillPA

Parking is typically in front of each building. Do you have HH area or general location? For a quiet location, with general location, request South Point.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## bcuinohio

erinch said:


> Hello! We will be in a  2 bedroom at OKW on Oct 3-5. Never been there!
> we will have a car. Can someone be kind enough to explain parking?
> Complete OKW newbies, coming from 2 weeks at the Vistana.
> pour priority would be waterview, secluded, quiet.
> Best areas/buildings?
> and how are room requests handled?


Each area has it’s own parking area so you should be able to park reasonably close to your unit.
There are two reservation types if you are DVC.  Hospitality House (HH) is close to the  main pool, check in area and dining. I stayed HH one time and parking was difficult sometimes. I think a lot of people drive up to the main pool during the day.  HH is only available when the reservation is booked through DVC.  Of the other areas, I have only stayed at Turtle Pond Rd.  We actually liked it better than HH.  It was nice having the quiet pool so nearby.
IMO, the main drawback to OKW is the QS food options.  There is no inside seating available for QS. Also not very convenient if not staying at HH.  You might want to bring some snacks and drinks for your room.  One of the advantages of OKW I’d you have a car is you can drive to S Apopka Vineland Rd and pick up food.  We like to pick up Giordano’s pizza when we are there. I have also ran to McDonalds and Dunkin Donuts while my family was getting ready.  They also have charcoal grills you can use there. We have always been in a studio so cooking wasn’t really an option for us. 
OKW is a great resort. It is more quiet and laid back than most of the other resorts.  It’s a quick drive to DS also. Have fun and enjoy your trip.


----------



## erinch

I rented through an owner, and requested STAndard view, which was the only option besides HH. We will be moving over from the Vistana after 2 weeks for 2 nights and will probably have lots of food left before getting on the auto train on the 5th. We’ll probably do Olivias and whatever TS in DS we haven’t had. Or want to repeat for main meals. On the map, are bodies of water the gray? What are regarded as the best water view buildings? Are all buildings open? And how does one make room requests? Thanks so much!


----------



## Chuck S

erinch said:


> I rented through an owner, and requested STAndard view, which was the only option besides HH. We will be moving over from the Vistana after 2 weeks for 2 nights and will probably have lots of food left before getting on the auto train on the 5th. We’ll probably do Olivias and whatever TS in DS we haven’t had. Or want to repeat for main meals. On the map, are bodies of water the gray? What are regarded as the best water view buildings? Are all buildings open? And how does one make room requests? Thanks so much!



Room requests are best made through the DVC owner you've rented from, or through your broker if you used a broker.   You can request a water view through them.  Remember that OKW does not have elevators except in bldgs 62 to 64, so if stairs are an issue, be sure to also request a ground floor unit. the the OKW stair are a pretty gentle rise with a few steps (I'll say 10 but probably fewer), a landing, and a few more steps.

Everyone has their personal favorite areas, I personally like to be near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop.  In that area bldgs 32, 33, 34, 35 and 43 would have the best water views, probably with 35 and 43 being the best of those.


----------



## erinch

Chuck, thanks so much. We don’t care about stairs, and always request 3rd floor at Vistana.  
can I ask the owner to request simply waterview or to request specific buildings?


----------



## Chuck S

You can have the owner request water view, or list several buildings.  Though, I usually request a general area like Turtle Pond or South Point, near bus stop, and then water view or golf view, depending on which I want for that trip.  There is still no guarantee you'll get your requests, but I do get them about 80% of the time.  List them in order of priority, and the owner can use  online chat, email, or call to give them to Member Services.


----------



## erinch

Chuck, again thanks. If top priority is quiet waterview, without regard to bus stops, Turtle Pond or South Point?


----------



## Chuck S

erinch said:


> Chuck, again thanks. If top priority is quiet waterview, without regard to bus stops, Turtle Pond or South Point?


Either is good.  If you want to walk to the main pool, check-in, and the resort store, Turtle Pond would be a few steps closer.  For park buses, the stops are 1) Peninsular Road 2) South Point 3) Turtle Pond 4) Miller's Road 5) North Cove Road (Main Check-in) then off to the parks, assuming they are following their normal routes.  Or you can hop on any park bus.   To return to your unit, you can walk across the bridge for Main Check-in to Peninsular Road stop and again, hop on any bus.  There is an internal bus,but the park buses are usually faster, as the internal loop bus is also used for Disney Springs and (seasonally) Typhoon Lagoon.  It stops at Main Check in first and last.


----------



## Deb & Bill

erinch said:


> Chuck, again thanks. If top priority is quiet waterview, without regard to bus stops, Turtle Pond or South Point?


If you need the door to the bathroom through the laundry room, you'll want Turtle Pond or South Point.  Any building numbered higher than 29 has the door at the back of the laundry room to the toilet room.  Any guests sleeping in the living room  would need to go through the master bedroom to get to the toilet room in rooms numbered 29 or less. They added the extra door during the second phase of construction.


----------



## The Jackal

For quietest water View I would request building 55. The boats are not running right now to Disney Springs. 55 will get you off the bus route. The nosiest things at OKW are the busses, golf carts and boat horns.  Have fun, we will be down at OKW in November in a Grand Villa, can’t wait.


----------



## MarBee

Seeing the room requests happening, we are going with friends in November in a 2BR.  First floor works best for them.  We have no car and are relying on buses.  What’s the best request to put in to have us be the first (or one of the first) bus stops and also be close to the main pool?


----------



## erinch

So there’s only one bathroom in a 2BR?
Quiet off bus route sounds great. We won’t be riding the buses.


----------



## MarBee

erinch said:


> So there’s only one bathroom in a 2BR?
> Quiet off bus route sounds great. We won’t be riding the buses.


There are 2 bathrooms in the 2BRs


----------



## OKW Lover

erinch said:


> So there’s only one bathroom in a 2BR?
> Quiet off bus route sounds great. We won’t be riding the buses.


There are two bathrooms in a 2 Bedroom unit.  The previous post was commenting about people sleeping in the living room area of a 1 *or* 2 BR unit.


----------



## erinch

TY!


----------



## Deb & Bill

MarBee said:


> Seeing the room requests happening, we are going with friends in November in a 2BR.  First floor works best for them.  We have no car and are relying on buses.  What’s the best request to put in to have us be the first (or one of the first) bus stops and also be close to the main pool?


27, 28 or 29.  Right next to Peninsular Rd bus stop.   Request ground floor.


----------



## MarBee

Deb & Bill said:


> 27, 28 or 29.  Right next to Peninsular Rd bus stop.   Request ground floor.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

How late do the buses run from HH to the other OKW stops? We're arriving pretty late. I'm guessing it will be close to midnight once the ME gets us to the hotel.


----------



## Chuck S

Most park busses will not be running.  The internal bus will depend upon when Disney Springs closes during the COVID mess.  It usually runs until 2 am.  I'm thinking Bell Services may still be running 24 hours, and they can take you to your room on a golf cart.


----------



## MarBee

We may be going in November for four nights.  But we are only doing parks 1-2 days.  Since we are spending a lot of time at the resort, could you give me your “must do’s” for the resort please?


----------



## bcuinohio

MarBee said:


> We may be going in November for four nights.  But we are only doing parks 1-2 days.  Since we are spending a lot of time at the resort, could you give me your “must do’s” for the resort please?


We always enjoyed spending time at the quiet pool by our room (Turtle Pond). There is a walkway (daylight hours only) over to Disney Springs.    We also like breakfast at Olivia’s.  You can also take bus over to HS and tour the skyliner resorts.  You can take bus to MK and tour monorail resorts.  Depending on when you are here in November, some of the holiday decorations may be up.


----------



## Deb & Bill

When the golf courses are open, we like watching the golfers.   I don't think Lake Buena Vista course starting at SSR is open right now.


----------



## KStash

Hi, OKWers!  I'm staying at OKW for the first time in early November for six days.  I'm driving down from Maryland and using my points for the first time as a DVC owner (was supposed to go in May and August but postponed for Covid).  Looking forward to a relaxing stay!


----------



## bcuinohio

KStash said:


> Hi, OKWers!  I'm staying at OKW for the first time in early November for six days.  I'm driving down from Maryland and using my points for the first time as a DVC owner (was supposed to go in May and August but postponed for Covid).  Looking forward to a relaxing stay!


Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cynt

This will be our first time at OKW. We're stoked! We need a vacation! We're not renting a car this time and will take MDE to the resort. Does MDE drop everyone off at the HH or will they drive you to your villa location or bus stop? 

Which villas are close to the walkway to DS? We plan to take advantage of the dining at DS daily. We would like to walk to DS when we can. We walk 3 to 4 miles daily so it won't be a big deal for us to walk. 

Thanks.


----------



## bcuinohio

Cynt said:


> This will be our first time at OKW. We're stoked! We need a vacation! We're not renting a car this time and will take MDE to the resort. Does MDE drop everyone off at the HH or will they drive you to your villa location or bus stop?
> 
> Which villas are close to the walkway to DS? We plan to take advantage of the dining at DS daily. We would like to walk to DS when we can. We walk 3 to 4 miles daily so it won't be a big deal for us to walk.
> 
> Thanks.


The path is by South Point Rd.  It is only open during daylight hours.


----------



## Ruttangel

Cynt said:


> This will be our first time at OKW. We're stoked! We need a vacation! We're not renting a car this time and will take MDE to the resort. Does MDE drop everyone off at the HH or will they drive you to your villa location or bus stop?
> 
> Which villas are close to the walkway to DS? We plan to take advantage of the dining at DS daily. We would like to walk to DS when we can. We walk 3 to 4 miles daily so it won't be a big deal for us to walk.
> 
> Thanks.


A long time since I stayed at OKW but you will have to check in at HH and then we got a trip in golf cart to villa with luggage


----------



## Chuck S

You can do online check-in, so you won't need to actually check-in at the resort.  Once you receive the text that your room is ready, Bell Services can take you to your room via golf cart.  Your magic band can be scanned at MDE at the airport, it will inform the resort you are on your way there.


----------



## Cynt

Chuck S said:


> You can do online check-in, so you won't need to actually check-in at the resort.  Once you receive the text that your room is ready, Bell Services can take you to your room via golf cart.  Your magic band can be scanned at MDE at the airport, it will inform the resort you are on your way there.



This is what I needed to know if someone is available to help us get our luggage to our room. Thank you.


----------



## BillPA

If you use ME, luggage will be delivered to your room. It will take 3-4 hours after you land, so pack a carry on for any items, meds... you may need sooner than that.


----------



## MarBee

BillPA said:


> If you use ME, luggage will be delivered to your room. It will take 3-4 hours after you land, so pack a carry on for any items, meds... you may need sooner than that.


Are they still doing this currently?  I thought that you had to retrieve your own luggage at the airport now bc of Covid protocols.


----------



## RachelTori

MarBee said:


> Are they still doing this currently?  I thought that you had to retrieve your own luggage at the airport now bc of Covid protocols.



Correct. Currently, you must retrieve your luggage at bag claim and bring it on DME with you to your resort. Also, no Airline check-in at resort so you bring luggage with you to airport.


----------



## BillPA

Thanks for the update on DME/bag service.


----------



## MarBee

RachelTori said:


> Correct. Currently, you must retrieve your luggage at bag claim and bring it on DME with you to your resort. Also, no Airline check-in at resort so you bring luggage with you to airport.





BillPA said:


> Thanks for the update on DME/bag service.


Darn! I got excited thinking it would be back!


----------



## bcuinohio

MarBee said:


> Darn! I got excited thinking it would be back!


On a positive note, you will have your luggage when you get to the resort.


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

The golf cart drivers are the heroes of my trip! I didn't feel comfortable walking in the dark and sometimes that inner resort bus took awhile to come around. More than once Bell Services saw us waiting and offered us a ride. The first night we even got a little tour of the resort. Very friendly!


----------



## Cynt

Anyone been to OKW lately that can share their bus experience to the parks? What time are they generally running for each park? 1 hour before park opening? 90 minutes?


----------



## Memorymakerfor4

Cynt said:


> Anyone been to OKW lately that can share their bus experience to the parks? What time are they generally running for each park? 1 hour before park opening? 90 minutes?


Buses to MK seemed to run more frequently than anywhere else. We ended up taking an Uber to AK because we’d waited for ages and still hadn’t seen one and I was worried about missing rope drop. We caught a MK 45 minutes before opening.


----------



## disprincess2213

We are here now in millers road area (right when you pull in). When we want to go to the parks, or dtd which bus stop should we use? We don't plan on going during popular times.... wondering where to get on and off for the quickest way back to the room.  Thanks!


----------



## bcuinohio

disprincess2213 said:


> We are here now in millers road area (right when you pull in). When we want to go to the parks, or dtd which bus stop should we use? We don't plan on going during popular times.... wondering where to get on and off for the quickest way back to the room.  Thanks!


There is a bus stop in the Millers Road section.


----------



## Chuck S

Depending upon which part of Miller's Road your building is located, either the Miller's Road bus stop or the Hospitality Stop.  Whichever is closest.  All the busses run the same route, except Disney Springs, which acts as the internal bus, stopping at hospitality first and last, the park busses stop once at hospitality, last.


----------



## Cynt

Do they sell like 6/9 packs of bottled water at the


disprincess2213 said:


> We are here now in millers road area (right when you pull in). When we want to go to the parks, or dtd which bus stop should we use? We don't plan on going during popular times.... wondering where to get on and off for the quickest way back to the room.  Thanks!



DP2213 if you happen to go into the General Store will you check to see if they sell bottled water in a 6 pack, 9-pack, etc or just single bottles?  We are totally being lazy bums this time and not ordering groceries so if we can get bottled water by the 6 pack or whatever that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ChimneyJim

We have our first stay Thanksgiving week.  I'm sure it will be crowded.  We are flying and I'm now considering renting a car instead of depending on buses and reduced capacity. Thoughts?


----------



## The Jackal

ChimneyJim said:


> We have our first stay Thanksgiving week.  I'm sure it will be crowded.  We are flying and I'm now considering renting a car instead of depending on buses and reduced capacity. Thoughts?


Welcome home, it will not be crowded like a traditional Thanksgiving week, but since Disney has a limit on crowd size and no fast passes, some lines will be long. I would assume that all parks are going to be at Disney’s maximum allowed capacity probably between 30-50%. I know the FL governor was trying to allow more guests at the amusement parks, not sure if he did.


----------



## bcuinohio

ChimneyJim said:


> We have our first stay Thanksgiving week.  I'm sure it will be crowded.  We are flying and I'm now considering renting a car instead of depending on buses and reduced capacity. Thoughts?


I always rent a car.  Bus service is the only transportation option at the moment.  I also like to drive over to Aploka Vineland road area to pick up food.


----------



## BillPA

If you drive off site for a few meals, you will more than cover the rental cost. Disney has really increased the food/beverage costs.


----------



## jgl130

We stayed at OKW in July and rented a car. We were glad we did. It was nice not to worry about bus transportation at all.


----------



## Amber74

Are they still doing all of the resort offerings?  Like poolside activities and such?  If so does anyone have a recent guide for the months resort activites?


----------



## KStash

Sorry if this has been asked a ton of times, but what section is the quietest?  I will have a car, so I'm not worried about proximity to the hospitality house.  I just want to feel away from it all.  I'm staying in a standard studio.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bcuinohio

KStash said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a ton of times, but what section is the quietest?  I will have a car, so I'm not worried about proximity to the hospitality house.  I just want to feel away from it all.  I'm staying in a standard studio.  Thanks in advance!


I would avoid the Hospitality House area.

Sometimes room location can be a bigger factor than area.  We stayed in Turtle Pond last time.  Our room was next to the path.  We heard the motorized carts the CMs use starting pretty early in the morning.  How close your room is to the bus stop can be a factor too.


----------



## BK2014

We are checking in next week Friday.  We have a Deluxe Studio Villa - Near HH booked.  Are there any room requests within that category that anyone would suggest making?  This is our first stay!


----------



## Chuck S

BK2014 said:


> We are checking in next week Friday.  We have a Deluxe Villa - Near HH booked.  Are there any room requests within that category that anyone would suggest making?  This is our first stay!



I guess it would depend upon a couple of factors...what size villa (Studio, 1 bed, 2 bed or Grand Villa) And what you want out of it.  In the Near HH area, the closest to the resort services would be in buildings 11 to 14.  Remember that there are no elevators at OKW, except in bldgs 62, 63 and 64.  If stairs are an issue, be sure to request a first floor villa.  If you want an area with a bit of a water or golf view, you'll want bldgs 23 to 26, across a bridge from the main check-in area Most studios are located on the ends of the buildings, so you'll likely have a little more road and bus noise than if you were in a larger villa. 23 to 26 will likely have more parking available than 11 to 14, because if the main parking area is full, people will park in the area for 11 to 14 for the shop and restaurant.  But generally, a room at OKW is a room, is a room, is a room. Varying only in 1)proximity to the hospitality area and 2)view from the balcony/patio.  The only other major difference is buildings 30 and higher have a 2nd entrance to the master bathroom in 1 bedroom and larger units, while bldgs 29 and lower have one bathroom entrance - through the master bedroom.


----------



## BK2014

Chuck S said:


> I guess it would depend upon a couple of factors...what size villa (Studio, 1 bed, 2 bed or Grand Villa) And what you want out of it.  In the Near HH area, the closest to the resort services would be in buildings 11 to 14.  Remember that there are no elevators at OKW, except in bldgs 62, 63 and 64.  If stairs are an issue, be sure to request a first floor villa.  If you want an area with a bit of a water or golf view, you'll want bldgs 23 to 26, across a bridge from the main check-in area Most studios are located on the ends of the buildings, so you'll likely have a little more road and bus noise than if you were in a larger villa. 23 to 26 will likely have more parking available than 11 to 14, because if the main parking area is full, people will park in the area for 11 to 14 for the shop and restaurant.  But generally, a room at OKW is a room, is a room, is a room. Varying only in 1)proximity to the hospitality area and 2)view from the balcony/patio.  The only other major difference is buildings 30 and higher have a 2nd entrance to the master bathroom in 1 bedroom and larger units, while bldgs 29 and lower have one bathroom entrance - through the master bedroom.




Thank you for the detailed reply!  I forgot to indicate that it is a studio villa in my original post.  I have edited my post.


----------



## Deb & Bill

KStash said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a ton of times, but what section is the quietest?  I will have a car, so I'm not worried about proximity to the hospitality house.  I just want to feel away from it all.  I'm staying in a standard studio.  Thanks in advance!


It's all quiet.  That's the nice thing about OKW, it's the best place to be to get away from all the noise of Disney.  Most studios are located at the ends of the buildings except for a few of the three story buildings (four of them) where the studios are located next to each other in the inner corners.  So the only window is the patio door.


BK2014 said:


> We are checking in next week Friday.  We have a Deluxe Studio Villa - Near HH booked.  Are there any room requests within that category that anyone would suggest making?  This is our first stay!


We had a nice one bedroom in Bldg 11, golf course, woods and a bit of a water trap (just a bit).  14 and 13 will also have a water and golf course view.


----------



## Amber74

Amber74 said:


> Are they still doing all of the resort offerings?  Like poolside activities and such?  If so does anyone have a recent guide for the months resort activites?


Does anyone staying now or recently have a resort activities flier or a picture of one?


----------



## pmdeve

I just booked  a studio accessible room at OKW.  Where are the accessible rooms located?  What location is good for wheel chair access on the bus.   I know a SS if we stay near a particular  bus stop the bus is usually empty and it is easy to maneuver my wheel chair onto the bus.  
Also, What is the fee for additional persons in the room. My daughter may be joining the two of us but we won't know until later.


----------



## Chuck S

Did you rent the reservation from a DVC Member, or did you rent via cash through the WDW website.  If booked via DVC Member, there is no extra charge for a 3rd or 4th person.  I'd go ahead and add them to the reservation now, rather than at the resort.  If you booked cash through Disney, contact them for the extra person fee.

Assuming you are not booked into a "near hospitality" area room, the accessible building closest to the first bus stop are 27 and 28 (Peninsular Road),  Buildings 49 and 50 would be near Bus stop #2,(South Point), and Building 34 is near Bus Stop #3, (Old Turtle Pond Rd.)  My Mom was in a w/c for years when we went to OKW, and we seldom had a wait for a bus because of capacity at any of those stops...I think we waited at Turtle Pond once.  Try to avoid the Millers Road or Main Check-In bus stops, they are often full by the time they reach there.

Here is a map showing the accessible buildings outlined in red:


----------



## pmdeve

Thank you so much.  This is really helpful  We booked through Disney, so I will contact them to ask about the charge for extra people in the room.


----------



## Deb & Bill

pmdeve said:


> Thank you so much.  This is really helpful  We booked through Disney, so I will contact them to ask about the charge for extra people in the room.


If you booked on cash through Disney, they say that you are charged for extra adults over two.  I know Bldg 20 has a HCA studio on the first floor on the end closest to the pool entry.  Most studios are on the ends of the buildings.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Hey guys, I am excited to say that we are now OKW owners .  We stayed there on our last trip and fell completely in love with the resort, and when DVC announced that they were offering add-ons with older resorts, we knew we had to buy points there.  Coincidentally we were planning to add on to our existing contracts (BLT and SSR) anyway but knew we wanted to add on here.  We are staying there the first week of January and can't wait to head back.


----------



## Simba's Mom

KStash said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a ton of times, but what section is the quietest?  I will have a car, so I'm not worried about proximity to the hospitality house.  I just want to feel away from it all.  I'm staying in a standard studio.  Thanks in advance!



The only time we were bothered by noise was from traffic on the main road.  Building 41 was our least favorite (although I remember someone here saying it was their favorite).  We found the noise from the main road so distracting we never sat out on the balcony.  We also had some noise from some buildings at Southpoint area (I forget which buildings).


----------



## michellej47

Hi everyone!  We were super lucky to snag a Deluxe Studio at OKW for our Thanksgiving week trip.  We have a son with severe food allergies, so a microwave was a must.  When this popped up, I jumped at it immediately.  We were previously booked at CSR and were going to hope and pray a microwave was available.  

Strange question, but does anyone have a pic of the inside of the fridge in the studios?  I am trying to plan on the food I can have delivered to the resort and would like to get an idea of what space I will have.  I have Googled all day and couldn't find anything!


----------



## BillPA

Try this video, look at time 4:50 for the inside of the frig.


----------



## michellej47

BillPA said:


> Try this video, look at time 4:50 for the inside of the frig.




You are my (and my son's) hero.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

This was in the OKW studio we had last December.


One thing to note about that video.   That studio is in one of four buildings at OKW, 14, 18, 35 and 38.  Those studios only have a single window in the unit, the porch door.  All the rest have another large window alongside the other bed close to the entrance door to the villa, parallel to the porch door.   Those four buildings are all three stories tall and kind of a three sided square.  The studios are located in the inner corners of the building, next to each other.   The common wall is the one with out any windows.

This is a slightly older renovation of the room (I loved the pictures in the renovation before the most recent - not fond of the cartoon pictures) and you can see the light coming in from the porch door and the opposite wall with the window.  Most of the studios have this set up.   And most of the studios are located at the ends of the buildings, not in the corners because they don't have the corner set up like 14, 18, 35 and 38.



One more thing.  It was noted in the video that the blogger liked the natural light in the bathroom.  During the night, there is a light outside those bathroom windows and they can make the bathroom really bright.  You'll want to close the door to the bathroom during the night if too much light bothers your sleeping.  I've gone so far to put a bandaid or a piece of tape over the peephole on the door because sometimes you'll get a stream of light right through that and it hits you in the face in bed.

The blogger also stated that she thought the walk from 18 to the Hospitality House might be a long walk.  It isn't.  Maybe five to seven minutes.  You don't need to wait for a bus or drive your car (finding a parking place could be hard at the HH).  We've walked from there several times.   18 is on Millers Road.


----------



## BK2014

We are at OKW this weekend. It is our first stay here and we had planned a resort-only day for tomorrow, Saturday. We plan on spending most of it by the pool. Unfortunately, it looks like it might rain most of the day. What suggestions do people have for rainy day activities at OKW?


----------



## Cynt

BK2014 said:


> We are at OKW this weekend. It is our first stay here and we had planned a resort-only day for tomorrow, Saturday. We plan on spending most of it by the pool. Unfortunately, it looks like it might rain most of the day. What suggestions do people have for rainy day activities at OKW?



If you happen to go by the general store will you check to see if they have packages of bottled water, i.e. 6 pack, 9 pack, etc and if so, how much are they?  thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BK2014 said:


> We are at OKW this weekend. It is our first stay here and we had planned a resort-only day for tomorrow, Saturday. We plan on spending most of it by the pool. Unfortunately, it looks like it might rain most of the day. What suggestions do people have for rainy day activities at OKW?


You could hit the movie theater at Disney Springs.  I've heard they have some special deals on movies and on snacks.   If it doesn't rain too hard, you could still go to the pool as long as there isn't lightning which they would close the pool.  You're going to be wet anyway, right?


----------



## BK2014

Cynt said:


> If you happen to go by the general store will you check to see if they have packages of bottled water, i.e. 6 pack, 9 pack, etc and if so, how much are they?  thanks.


 I will try to remember if we are there.


----------



## BK2014

Deb & Bill said:


> You could hit the movie theater at Disney Springs.  I've heard they have some special deals on movies and on snacks.   If it doesn't rain too hard, you could still go to the pool as long as there isn't lightning which they would close the pool.  You're going to be wet anyway, right?


Thanks!


----------



## BK2014

Cynt said:


> If you happen to go by the general store will you check to see if they have packages of bottled water, i.e. 6 pack, 9 pack, etc and if so, how much are they?  thanks.



The only packages of bottled water that we saw were 8 count packages of 12 oz Dasani bottles for $4.79. They did sell larger Dasani bottles individually.


----------



## Cynt

Thx BK that's exactly what I needed to know. We can grab a couple of these so we don't have to place an order.

Two weeks from this very moment we will be leaving AK headed back to OKW to get ready for our Edison dinner.


----------



## jnsolomon

Anyone know if the Nature Path over to Saratoga Springs is definitely open?


----------



## The Jackal

jnsolomon said:


> Anyone know if the Nature Path over to Saratoga Springs is definitely open?


It is open during daylight hours. It is a paved maintenance path.


----------



## jnsolomon

The Jackal said:


> It is open during daylight hours. It is a paved maintenance path.



What I meant was the path from Saratoga Springs by the golf course,  that goes to Disney Springs was closed a couple weeks ago.  Wasn't sure if this affected the OKW path.


----------



## michellej47

Ok, another newbie to OKW.  Do the DVC resorts hold your luggage like the non-DVC resorts do?  We are arriving to MCO at 10:35 and are hoping to drop our bags and head to the parks.


----------



## BK2014

michellej47 said:


> Ok, another newbie to OKW.  Do the DVC resorts hold your luggage like the non-DVC resorts do?  We are arriving to MCO at 10:35 and are hoping to drop our bags and head to the parks.



Yes.  We arrived at OKW at 8:00am last Friday, dropped our bags with bell services and headed straight to DHS.   Then we came back in the afternoon, had our room ready text and went straight to our room.  We called bell services from the room phone and they brought the luggage to our room within 10 minutes.  Not having to stop at bell services to get our luggage before going to our room was definitely worth the tip to the bellman.


----------



## The Jackal

jnsolomon said:


> What I meant was the path from Saratoga Springs by the golf course,  that goes to Disney Springs was closed a couple weeks ago.  Wasn't sure if this affected the OKW path.


The path leading from SSR  is used for the golf course. I can’t imagine it staying closed for a lengthy time.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You aren't permitted on the cart paths unless you are playing golf.


----------



## The Jackal

Deb & Bill said:


> You aren't permitted on the cart paths unless you are playing golf.


I’m not saying to walk on the cart paths, but part of the walking path is used for short distances for cart paths.

The above path is used as a cart path to get to and from the Clubhouse, this path is not on a fairway.  The only other way to walk to SSR is to take the bridge to the Tree House Villas and walk through it to the Grandstand section to the Carriage house.  If you could walk on a path at all used for golf you couldn’t even walk on the bridge from South Point to the walking path, because  that is used as a cart path for the golf course.


----------



## csarenz

Hello everyone. We are staying at OKW for the first time in December (hopefully). For anyone who has stayed at OKW somewhat recently, how is delivery service currently working with the various grocery delivery services (Amazon, Garden Grocer, etc). Do they deliver to the Hospitality House and you pick that up there, do they deliver directly to your room? Thank you all in advance (and thank you to everyone who has provided information on this thread, it is tremendously helpful).


----------



## Cynt

What time are the buses coming for DHS? If they open at 10AM, I'm thinking I should be on the 1st bus stop by 8:30AM.


----------



## Disfamoffour

Has anyone used Grubhub or Ubereats to their room lately?  We have an upcoming trip and are considering having meals delivered.


----------



## skatalite

Question for those who have recently stayed at OKW: How is the bus situation? Are they frequent enough? Enough space on them? 

I'm hoping boat service is available to DS when our trip comes around in early December, but we'll see.


----------



## dachsie

I just booked OKW for my early Dec trip.  I am really excited to try this resort out.  I rented the DVC points.  As the above poster stated, I hope the boats are running by then

ETA:  ALso - is there an internal bus loop like at Caribbean Beach?


----------



## Tigger's ally

dachsie said:


> ETA:  ALso - is there an internal bus loop like at Caribbean Beach?


All buses do the loop. Each one stops at the HH before leaving the resort.


----------



## Chuck S

dachsie said:


> I just booked OKW for my early Dec trip.  I am really excited to try this resort out.  I rented the DVC points.  As the above poster stated, I hope the boats are running by then
> 
> ETA:  ALso - is there an internal bus loop like at Caribbean Beach?



To clarify, there IS a designated internal bus, but it isn't just the OKW loop, the OKW internal bus also goes to Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon, when it is open. The difference is it stops at the hospitality both on its way into the resort, and before it leaves.  To get to Hospitality, you can hop on any bus, hospitality is the last stop on all routes.  To return to your area, you can cross the bridge and hop on any bus at the Peninsular Road bus stop, instead of waiting for the "not so internal" bus at Hospitality.


----------



## dachsie

Sorry - I have another question.  As stated I rented DVC points for my stay at a studio villa.  I want to make a request for bottom floor or bldg with elevator - I could not climb to the third floor, may could do a second floor but it would hurt.  lol  So can I make a request?  Where do you suggest I request? And how do I put in a request?  Thank you for your help and expertise.


----------



## Chuck S

Contact the DVC Member or agency from whom you rented.  The member will need to make that request with Member Services.  If you do online check-in do not select any of the requests listed, as that will overwrite any requests that were made with Member Services. I've never had problems getting ground floor when I've requested it, as more than 1/3 of the OKW units are ground floor units.  The other option would have been to have the member specially reserve an ADA modified unit.  But again, I've always just requested ground floor, with no issues.  Sometimes we were given an ADA unit, sometimes just a regular ground floor unit.  ADA studio will have a roll in shower  and no bathtub, and fewer storage cabinets to allow for a turning radius for scooters and wheelchairs.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

I was thinking about getting an add on contract for 30 points at OKW. We never stayed there before but it looks fantastic. We plan on using it for three days in a studio in January. The direct price is $165 where the resale seems to be around $130. But direct goes until 2057. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Chuck S

I'm guessing it would depend upon your age, now. And how many years you'll be able to use it.  I purchased in 1992, so I hope I survive and am reasonably healthy until the original 2042 end date.  If you're young, or have heirs you know will want it, I'd probably go for the 2057 contract for the extra $1,050.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Chuck S said:


> I'm guessing it would depend upon your age, now. And how many years you'll be able to use it.  I purchased in 1992, so I hope I survive and am reasonably healthy untin the original 2042 end date.  If you're young, or have heirs you know will want it, I'd probably go for the 2057 contract for the extra $1,050.


I was leaning that way. I’m 30 so I hope to use it to the end. Just feel weird buying sight unseen. I assume everyone in this thread loves it lol


----------



## The Jackal

It is going to be hard to find a 30 point contract on the resale market to begin with, unless you have found one already. There will probably be more 25 and 50 point contracts than 30.  Never mind if you want to match a certain use year.  Since it’s a small contract the price difference is easier to swallow. I would go direct.


----------



## SecondEventuality

We ended up buying direct for two small 50 point contracts, Oct 2019. We actually made out better than buying resale since it at the time it was $155 PP and we were also given points for the previous year (which can happen towards the end of the year).

Also, another big part of the other reason we bought OKW direct is that if we ever needed to sell one of the 50 point contracts (or God forbid both!) they have a much better chance of selling since it's extended till 2057 plus being small - a combo much more attractive to buyers!

We were put on a waitlist but it was less than a week until a 100 point contract showed up on our guide's desk.

Have you reached out to DVD yet to put feelers out? Doesn't cost anything to weigh your options!

We also bought blind, but after weighing so many pros and cons, we feel confident that we made the best decision for our family and are still very happy with our decision, so good luck! 

HTH!


----------



## SecondEventuality

If you were looking to buy resale for a small contract with the extension to 2057, they are unicorns - I've seen about a total of 2 contracts pop up within the last year with that combo (I stalk 3 resale websites daily), and all were gone within minutes! They appear to teeter ~$120 PP.

There are, of course, small 2042 contracts that do pop up, but I don't recall seeing 30 points, it's usually 25 or 50.

HTH!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

SecondEventuality said:


> We ended up buying direct for two small 50 point contracts, Oct 2019. We actually made out better than buying resale since it at the time it was $155 PP and we were also given points for the previous year (which can happen towards the end of the year).
> 
> Also, another big part of the other reason we bought OKW direct is that if we ever needed to sell one of the 50 point contracts (or God forbid both!) they have a much better chance of selling since it's extended till 2057 plus being small - a combo much more attractive to buyers!
> 
> We were put on a waitlist but it was less than a week until a 100 point contract showed up on our guide's desk.
> 
> Have you reached out to DVD yet to put feelers out? Doesn't cost anything to weigh your options!
> 
> We also bought blind, but after weighing so many pros and cons, we feel confident that we made the best decision for our family and are still very happy with our decision, so good luck!
> 
> HTH!


I haven't reached out yet. I was going to in a few weeks. I didn't even think that I would get points for 2020 since I have a December use year. These tips are really helping. Thanks everybody!


----------



## The Jackal

SecondEventuality said:


> If you were looking to buy resale for a small contract with the extension to 2057, they are unicorns - I've seen about a total of 2 contracts pop up within the last year with that combo (I stalk 3 resale websites daily), and all were gone within minutes! They appear to teeter ~$120 PP.
> 
> There are, of course, small 2042 contracts that do pop up, but I don't recall seeing 30 points, it's usually 25 or 50.
> 
> HTH!



I actually found one site that had a 30, 35 and a 81 point contracts. They were all under contract though. But those are some odd sizes.


----------



## Chuck S

They aren't necessarily odd sizes for add-ons at OKW, considering the original contracts were a minimum of 230 points.  We bought a 230, then did 3 add-ons 40, 40, and 35


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> They aren't necessarily odd sizes for add-ons at OKW, considering the original contracts were a minimum of 230 points.  We bought a 230, then did 3 add-ons 40, 40, and 35


Did you get free park admission until 2000 with the early contracts?  A friend of mine bought OKW when it first opened and I thought he told me that.


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, all except for the 35 point contract, the promotion had ended when we bought that one.


----------



## SecondEventuality

Wow, some 50 pointers landed and 2 of them are extended till 2057! won't be long b4 they disappear, $116 PP!


----------



## The Jackal

SecondEventuality said:


> Wow, some 50 pointers landed and 2 of them are extended till 2057! won't be long b4 they disappear, $116 PP!


At that price might get a bidding war.


----------



## smep013

The Jackal said:


> I’m not saying to walk on the cart paths, but part of the walking path is used for short distances for cart paths.View attachment 531255
> 
> The above path is used as a cart path to get to and from the Clubhouse, this path is not on a fairway.  The only other way to walk to SSR is to take the bridge to the Tree House Villas and walk through it to the Grandstand section to the Carriage house.  If you could walk on a path at all used for golf you couldn’t even walk on the bridge from South Point to the walking path, because  that is used as a cart path for the golf course.


Not sure if you got an answer but this was open when we were there in mid-August.


----------



## smep013

We have not stayed at OKW in YEARS... are all rooms refurbished, and as of when? Thanks!


----------



## Bmlors

smep013 said:


> We have not stayed at OKW in YEARS... are all rooms refurbished, and as of when? Thanks!



Yes, I tracked that and all of the refurbishments wrapped up in Q2 2019.

Here's the thread if someone wants the full history: https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-renovations-consolidated-list.3707809/


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> Did you get free park admission until 2000 with the early contracts?  A friend of mine bought OKW when it first opened and I thought he told me that.


We bought in Nov 1997 and just missed out on the free park admission.  But we were able to use our stay at the Polynesian as our down payment.


smep013 said:


> We have not stayed at OKW in YEARS... are all rooms refurbished, and as of when? Thanks!


The rooms are clean and fresh, but almost empty of Key West theming inside the villas.  The beautiful artwork they used to have has pretty much all been replaced with cartoon style Mickey/Minnie stuff.


----------



## smep013

Bmlors said:


> Yes, I tracked that and all of the refurbishments wrapped up in Q2 2019.
> 
> Here's the thread if someone wants the full history: https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-renovations-consolidated-list.3707809/


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> We bought in Nov 1997 and just missed out on the free park admission.  But we were able to use our stay at the Polynesian as our down payment.
> 
> The rooms are clean and fresh, but almost empty of Key West theming inside the villas.  The beautiful artwork they used to have has pretty much all been replaced with cartoon style Mickey/Minnie stuff.


Yes, I miss the days when the Disney/Mickey was more subtle, nice little touches like the railing slats with mickey head cutouts...so you knew you were in Disney, but it wasn't in your face.  Nothing really says "Old Key West" style decor any more.  Much more generic.


----------



## michellej47

If you are taking an Uber, where does it pick you up??  From the entrance or from your building?


----------



## Bmlors

michellej47 said:


> If you are taking an Uber, where does it pick you up??  From the entrance or from your building?



We’ve been picked up right in front of our building.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Headed down tomorrow for our first OKW stay!  Excited to see the resort for the first time  Was supposed to be running in the Wine & Dine, but when it cancelled we decided to make it a boozy girls trip!


----------



## Chuck S

Spinster Travel said:


> Headed down tomorrow for our first OKW stay!  Excited to see the resort for the first time  Was supposed to be running in the Wine & Dine, but when it cancelled we decided to make it a boozy girls trip!


Gurgling Suitcase serves some good Key West theme beverages...Turtle Crawl, Sultry Seahorse...


----------



## bcuinohio

Spinster Travel said:


> Headed down tomorrow for our first OKW stay!  Excited to see the resort for the first time  Was supposed to be running in the Wine & Dine, but when it cancelled we decided to make it a boozy girls trip!


Head over to DS. They tend to have better drink prices.  
Polite Pig has an excellent Bourbon selection.


----------



## Spinster Travel

bcuinohio said:


> Head over to DS. They tend to have better drink prices.
> Polite Pig has an excellent Bourbon selection.


Thanks for the tip!  I haven't been to the Polite Pig yet...we're headed to Springs tomorrow!


----------



## JeannineP4

We arrive on Saturday!  The refurb is great.  I have stayed twice since the refurb and like it.  I love OKW as I own there.  The units are so much bigger as well as the balconies.  Just love it there!


----------



## jimandami

Spinster Travel said:


> Headed down tomorrow for our first OKW stay!  Excited to see the resort for the first time  Was supposed to be running in the Wine & Dine, but when it cancelled we decided to make it a boozy girls trip!



If you go to the DS website, there is a list of happy hours!  Our favorite is the Hole in the Wall, which I think runs from 3-6 PM, but there are several to choose from.


----------



## stardust190

We rented DVC points and are staying at OKW for the first time in a few weeks in a studio room. I've read that studios have disposable plates, cups, etc. and a coffee maker. Has any of this changed with COVID? How many supplies are you given? We will be there for 10 days. Do we need to bring some supplies from home? Coffee from home?


----------



## igrsod

stardust190 said:


> We rented DVC points and are staying at OKW for the first time in a few weeks in a studio room. I've read that studios have disposable plates, cups, etc. and a coffee maker. Has any of this changed with COVID? How many supplies are you given? We will be there for 10 days. Do we need to bring some supplies from home? Coffee from home?


We brought coffee from home, as there was only one coffee pack in the room.  I can't speak to the supplies since covid, but I would guess that the paper plates/cups etc. are still there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jimandami said:


> If you go to the DS website, there is a list of happy hours!  Our favorite is the Hole in the Wall, which I think runs from 3-6 PM, but there are several to choose from.


I think I have spent 1/3 of my adult Disney Life at the Hole in the Wall.


----------



## jimandami

Tigger's ally said:


> I think I have spent 1/3 of my adult Disney Life at the Hole in the Wall.


Same!!  Have met some of the best people there, too!


----------



## winnie77

Good evenping.  Anyone there now that can tell me has the playgrounds reopened?  Thanks in advanc.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jimandami said:


> Same!!  Have met some of the best people there, too!


Yes, I agree. One of the many things Covid has affected. Being spaced apart doesnt allow for as much "getting to know ya".


----------



## Tigger's ally

winnie77 said:


> Good evenping.  Anyone there now that can tell me has the playgrounds reopened?  Thanks in advanc.


Saw a post pages back with a sign saying open but limiting capacity to 10 people


----------



## michellej47

Has anyone stayed recently? Curious as to what the bus situation to the parks is like right now.


----------



## Spinster Travel

michellej47 said:


> Has anyone stayed recently? Curious as to what the bus situation to the parks is like right now.


Just got back yesterday....buses were running with a ton in the fleet...you’d see three or four of the same park bus in a row.  They assign you seats based on the number in your party and have dividers up so that you aren’t exposed to those in other groups.


----------



## michellej47

Spinster Travel said:


> Just got back yesterday....buses were running with a ton in the fleet...you’d see three or four of the same park bus in a row.  They assign you seats based on the number in your party and have dividers up so that you aren’t exposed to those in other groups.




Good to hear. I'm seeing reports from other resorts about waiting over a hour for a bus!


----------



## dachsie

Do the studios have a wine corkscrew to open wine or should I bring one?


----------



## bcuinohio

dachsie said:


> Do the studios have a wine corkscrew to open wine or should I bring one?


According to Allears they do.  

https://allears.net/walt-disney-world/wdw-accommodation/disney-vacation-club-studio-amenity-list/


----------



## Chuck S

If the corkscrew is missing, call housekeeping, they will bring one


----------



## Spinster Travel

michellej47 said:


> Good to hear. I'm seeing reports from other resorts about waiting over a hour for a bus!


We had zero issues with wait times...I think the longest we waiting might have been 15 minutes.  Have a great trip!


----------



## michellej47

Spinster Travel said:


> We had zero issues with wait times...I think the longest we waiting might have been 15 minutes.  Have a great trip!




Good to hear.  Now if someone could just reassure me that Thanksgiving week won't be massively more crowded than it is now, maybe I can relax some!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Spinster Travel said:


> Just got back yesterday....buses were running with a ton in the fleet...you’d see three or four of the same park bus in a row.  They assign you seats based on the number in your party and have dividers up so that you aren’t exposed to those in other groups.


That must be why transportation costs went way up at OKW for 2021.


----------



## dachsie

Spinster Travel said:


> We had zero issues with wait times...I think the longest we waiting might have been 15 minutes.  Have a great trip!


How early did you need to get to the bus stop to get to AK early?


----------



## Christopher Rydberg

Just to contradict a message posted earlier(I think it was 206 or so). I just called guest relations and the playgrounds are not open, disappointing as we will be there next week with our 2 year old


----------



## JulieBeeRN

We will be there next week for the first time.   I’ve always wanted to stay here and I’m super excited.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We will be arriving in 2 weeks.  I just switched us from Jambo to OKW due to nothing being open at Jambo.  We will be in a studio and taking Magical Express.  Where should we request our room to be?  My main priority is being close to the food (lol) secondary would be a good bus stop.  Thanks for you help!


----------



## Chuck S

Bld 15,16, 27, 28, 29, 61, 62, or 63.  27,28 and 29 would be the closest to Peninsular Road bus stop, the first stop in the circuit. The others are closest to food.  Neither is a far walk from the others.


----------



## bcuinohio

chicagoshannon said:


> We will be arriving in 2 weeks.  I just switched us from Jambo to OKW due to nothing being open at Jambo.  We will be in a studio and taking Magical Express.  Where should we request our room to be?  My main priority is being close to the food (lol) secondary would be a good bus stop.  Thanks for you help!


If you want to be close to food you want to try to get near hospitality house. HH is only available for points reservations though.


----------



## Chuck S

bcuinohio said:


> If you want to be close to food you want to try to get near hospitality house. HH is only available for points reservations though.


Which is why I did not mention bldgs 11 to 14 or Bldgs 23 to 26, the poster did not say it was a near HH reservation, and even with points it is doubtful a near HH reservation is available this close to travel.


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> Which is why I did not mention bldgs 11 to 14 or Bldgs 23 to 26, the poster did not say it was a near HH reservation, and even with points it is doubtful a near HH reservation is available this close to travel.


Good point. I actually prefer being away from HH.   The time we stayed there parking was tight and the laundry room was always being used.  Turtle Pond is my area of choice but I always have a car.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Chuck S said:


> Which is why I did not mention bldgs 11 to 14 or Bldgs 23 to 26, the poster did not say it was a near HH reservation, and even with points it is doubtful a near HH reservation is available this close to travel.


thanks.  It is not a HH reservation.  Just regular old studio. lol  Our flight doesn't arrive until late so I want to make sure I get a request in.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chuck S

I like Turtle Pond, too.  But, it is rare for me to get a Studio, so the laundry isn't an issue.


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> I like Turtle Pond, too.  But, it is rare for me to get a Studio, so the laundry isn't an issue.


Now that my boys are fully grown, we will probably be getting Villas in the future.   We stayed in a villa for the first time in August and loved it.


----------



## MulanMom

This will sound like an odd question... what kind of toilet paper are they using at OKW these days?


----------



## Deb & Bill

MulanMom said:


> This will sound like an odd question... what kind of toilet paper are they using at OKW these days?


Horrid stuff at all the resorts.  It's two ply, but you can read a book through the double ply paper.  If you have an issue where you have to hit the toilet often, you will suffer badly.  It's like the paper wrapped around shoes in the shoe box.  Only with wood fibers and extremely thin.  In four nights we only used half a roll and we ate lots and lots at F&W and nice restaurants.  Must be 1000 feet on one roll, yet is turns easily on the roller. You could tp a forest on one roll.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Just closed today on my first OKW contract.  Am already an owner at the Poly, but wanted a small add-on and after our stay a few weeks ago, opted to get our points here.


----------



## MulanMom

Deb & Bill said:


> Horrid stuff at all the resorts.  It's two ply, but you can read a book through the double ply paper.  If you have an issue where you have to hit the toilet often, you will suffer badly.  It's like the paper wrapped around shoes in the shoe box.  Only with wood fibers and extremely thin.  In four nights we only used half a roll and we ate lots and lots at F&W and nice restaurants.  Must be 1000 feet on one roll, yet is turns easily on the roller. You could tp a forest on one roll.



Thank you for the feedback.  Looks like I'm ordering some TP!


----------



## Tigger's ally

MulanMom said:


> Thank you for the feedback.  Looks like I'm ordering some TP!


TIP-- The tissues are quite a bit better/softer than the TP.


----------



## BillPA

Tissues don't dissolve like TP does. Not good to be flushed
Bring a roll from home if you have 'tender toosh'


----------



## MulanMom

BillPA said:


> Tissues don't dissolve like TP does. Not good to be flushed
> Bring a roll from home if you have 'tender toosh'



It's on my Garden Grocer list.  I usually bring from home but now that we're flying, gotta get it somehow!


----------



## MulanMom

We'll be in an OKW villa.  Is the coffee maker still the 10-12 cup one with a flat bottom filter?  Or has DVC switched over to Keurig?


----------



## BillPA

OKW still has the Mr Coffee type with the flat bottom filter. They will provide more coffee packs free now. Free because IMHO that's all it's worth.


----------



## MulanMom

BillPA said:


> OKW still has the Mr Coffee type with the flat bottom filter. They will provide more coffee packs free now. Free because IMHO that's all it's worth.



Guess I'm adding coffee to my shopping list!


----------



## bcuinohio

MulanMom said:


> Guess I'm adding coffee to my shopping list!


If you’re not staying by HH, you might want to add some snacks and drinks too.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MulanMom said:


> Guess I'm adding coffee to my shopping list!


Don't forget the filters.  They don't provide them, just the filtered packets of Joffrey's coffee.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> If you’re not staying by HH, you might want to add some snacks and drinks too.


It's not like the store is miles away from any location.  It's a 10 to 15 min walk from the furthest location.  Just stay on the sidewalk.


----------



## bcuinohio

Deb & Bill said:


> It's not like the store is miles away from any location.  It's a 10 to 15 min walk from the furthest location.  Just stay on the sidewalk.


If you’re at the pool it’s nice to have stuff in your room.


----------



## MulanMom

bcuinohio said:


> If you’re not staying by HH, you might want to add some snacks and drinks too.



Good advice.  I guess it would've been helpful to add at some point that we were owners at OKW for 23 years.  Actually bought in when OKW was the one and only DVC!     We haven't stayed at OKW since 2014.


----------



## bcuinohio

MulanMom said:


> Good advice.  I guess it would've been helpful to add at some point that we were owners at OKW for 23 years.  Actually bought in when OKW was the one and only DVC!     We haven't stayed at OKW since 2014.


Our last stay was in 2015.  We always enjoy it there.  Olivia’s has a great breakfast.  We haven’t gone there for anything else but I hear their fried chicken is incredible.


----------



## The Jackal

bcuinohio said:


> Our last stay was in 2015.  We always enjoy it there.  Olivia’s has a great breakfast.  We haven’t gone there for anything else but I hear their fried chicken is incredible.


I haven’t had anything besides the fried chicken and I have eaten there 2 or 3 times in one week, once.  I just had it last week and it was so good. The green beans can be a little al dente for me. My DW enjoys them that way.  My DD and DW also like the Cayo Heuso Shrimp Pasta.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bcuinohio said:


> Our last stay was in 2015.  We always enjoy it there.  Olivia’s has a great breakfast.  We haven’t gone there for anything else but I hear their fried chicken is incredible.


We had breakfast at Olivia's about eight days ago.  Pancakes and eggs for me, waffles and eggs for Bill.  Then hope in the car and head home.


----------



## js

Hi. Is there any way to get to DTD from OKW other than the bus? We are planning a two week stay and having DTD in the evenings is important and I rather walk than take the bus, especially since my mom will have a scooter. My dh and I just came back from a GV at SSR with two other couples and being able to walk each night after drinking and eating was so great than waiting for a bus.

Not sure if I should book a one bedroom at OKW or SSR. Would prefer OKW since less points and havent stayed here before but the DTD option may be the deciding factor. 

I know the path use to be open but I am asking whar is now currently open.

Thank you.


----------



## BillPA

OKW is our favorite DVC, but...as you have a scooter, SSR has elevators in every building and you can "scoot" to DS or take their boat. OKW also has a boat, and walking is not a good idea at night as the path in not lighted.


----------



## js

BillPA said:


> OKW is our favorite DVC, but...as you have a scooter, SSR has elevators in every building and you can "scoot" to DS or take their boat. OKW also has a boat, and walking is not a good idea at night as the path in not lighted.



Thank you. My mom will have a scooter and Im a gym rat and dont mind the walk but guessing we wont be able to see at night. Have the boats started running? I was at SSR two weeks ago and the boats werent running then.

Thank you.


----------



## bcuinohio

js said:


> Hi. Is there any way to get to DTD from OKW other than the bus? We are planning a two week stay and having DTD in the evenings is important and I rather walk than take the bus, especially since my mom will have a scooter. My dh and I just came back from a GV at SSR with two other couples and being able to walk each night after drinking and eating was so great than waiting for a bus.
> 
> Not sure if I should book a one bedroom at OKW or SSR. Would prefer OKW since less points and havent stayed here before but the DTD option may be the deciding factor.
> 
> I know the path use to be open but I am asking whar is now currently open.
> 
> Thank you.


Currently the boats are not running.  The path is closed at night.  Here is a link on what is open at OKW. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-oldKeyWest


----------



## michellej47

Returned Friday from a 6-night stay at OKW.  I am not DVC, booked on cash.  I have definitely fallen in love with this resort, and everything was almost to perfection.  We were booked in a Deluxe Studio.  I loved how big it was compared to our usual (Pop).  I may never go back to a value resort again!  My poor wallet!!  I didn't do a room request because, having never stayed before, I had no idea where was best.  I just let the Disney gods do their magic.  We ended up in Building 29, which was so perfect for us.  We were close to the very first bus stop, so we never missed getting on a bus and we didn't have too far to walk at the end of a very tiring day.  We were also a quick walk from the HH, which we did quite often to do laundry, eat at Goods, or swim.   I am finding myself missing that glorious shower head!  We have terrible water pressure at home and that shower was so amazing.  My only teensy, tiny, not even worth mentioning but will, complaint was that our iron leaked water everywhere, so our clothes were wrinkle free but wet!!  

We ate dinner at Goods twice and it was good.  Nothing spectacular but good.  We had breakfast at Olivia's on our departure day.  They have the best grits I've ever had.  So yummy.  I could have eaten 6 bowls of that stuff.  Our service wasn't that great, but the good food made up for it!  I would definitely stay here again.  Wish I could talk my husband into DVC!!!


----------



## ChimneyJim

michellej47 said:


> Returned Friday from a 6-night stay at OKW.  I am not DVC, booked on cash.  I have definitely fallen in love with this resort, and everything was almost to perfection.  We were booked in a Deluxe Studio.  I loved how big it was compared to our usual (Pop).  I may never go back to a value resort again!  My poor wallet!!  I didn't do a room request because, having never stayed before, I had no idea where was best.  I just let the Disney gods do their magic.  We ended up in Building 29, which was so perfect for us.  We were close to the very first bus stop, so we never missed getting on a bus and we didn't have too far to walk at the end of a very tiring day.  We were also a quick walk from the HH, which we did quite often to do laundry, eat at Goods, or swim.   I am finding myself missing that glorious shower head!  We have terrible water pressure at home and that shower was so amazing.  My only teensy, tiny, not even worth mentioning but will, complaint was that our iron leaked water everywhere, so our clothes were wrinkle free but wet!!
> 
> We ate dinner at Goods twice and it was good.  Nothing spectacular but good.  We had breakfast at Olivia's on our departure day.  They have the best grits I've ever had.  So yummy.  I could have eaten 6 bowls of that stuff.  Our service wasn't that great, but the good food made up for it!  I would definitely stay here again.  Wish I could talk my husband into DVC!!!


Small world.  Our first OKW stay last week as well in Bldg 29. 1 bedroom was huge.


----------



## linco711

bcuinohio said:


> Currently the boats are not running.  The path is closed at night.  Here is a link on what is open at OKW.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-oldKeyWest


 I wish they would start running the boats. They are so convenient and helpful.


----------



## Chuck S

michellej47 said:


> Our service wasn't that great, but the good food made up for it!  I would definitely stay here again.  Wish I could talk my husband into DVC!!!



For the record, service at Olivia's has always been home-y and relaxed.  Not rushed.  It gives you plenty of time to chill out after a day in the oparks.


----------



## SecondEventuality

We've booked a 1-bedroom!! Huzzah!

To have a canal view, should we ask for a room location of "South Point Road Area", right?

Squeeeee! So exciting!!


----------



## Chuck S

Not all of South Pint has a canal view.  If you want a canal view request bldgs 45, 46 or 55.  45 and 46 are the best of the 3


----------



## SecondEventuality

Ah ok! I will call member services tomorrow to see if that can be added. Thanks!!!


----------



## michellej47

Chuck S said:


> For the record, service at Olivia's has always been home-y and relaxed.  Not rushed.  It gives you plenty of time to chill out after a day in the oparks.



But not when you have a plane to catch.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> For the record, service at Olivia's has always been home-y and relaxed.  Not rushed.  It gives you plenty of time to chill out after a day in the oparks.


The only problem with Olivia's is the hard surface walls and the tin ceiling.  It makes it really noisy when you get a bunch of families with younger kids.  That high pitched young'un screech bounces off the walls and ceiling right to your ears.


----------



## BillPA

add in all the idiots that have to talk on their phones as if it didn't have an amplifier. We tend to eat out on the patio, much quieter.


----------



## mlittig

MulanMom said:


> This will sound like an odd question... what kind of toilet paper are they using at OKW these days?



It's Scott's tissue and it is awful   You know it's bad when the toilet paper in the Manchester, NH airport is ten times better than what they use at the Disney resorts now  I remember when the DVC resorts had great toilet paper, much better than the moderate and value resorts  Now it is all the same bad stuff


----------



## Deb & Bill

mlittig said:


> It's Scott's tissue and it is awful   You know it's bad when the toilet paper in the Manchester, NH airport is ten times better than what they use at the Disney resorts now  I remember when the DVC resorts had great toilet paper, much better than the moderate and value resorts  Now it is all the same bad stuff


If it is Scott's, then it is a subsidiary of Scott's.  The packaging doesn't say Scott's..


----------



## mlittig

Deb & Bill said:


> If it is Scott's, then it is a subsidiary of Scott's.  The packaging doesn't say Scott's..


I just came back from 13 days at the Poly, BLT, BWV and the GFV and they all had the same Scott's tissue. Here is a screen shot from the video I took at the Poly on 12/6/2020


----------



## Deb & Bill

Ours at BCV, KV and OKW were wrapped in yellow paper.


----------



## Chuck S

Given the COVID hoarding TP shortage, they are likely taking whatever they can get in bulk quantities.


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> Given the COVID hoarding TP shortage, they are likely taking whatever they can get in bulk quantities.


I always bring a pack of Costco brand .  I was under the impression that they only refilled toiletries after so many days. As a bonus, I have extra space in the suitcase to bring back souvenirs.


----------



## pooki1

We switched our Pop reservation to OKW studio for May, So excited!! I will pack my charmin  We requested close to Hospitality house, upper floor, fingers crossed!!


----------



## JulieBeeRN

I switched part of our February reservation to OKW, too!   I love that place!


----------



## js

Ended up booking OKW one bedroom for ten nights in February instead of split stay with Swan. I will miss being able to walk to MGM and Epcot but the fact of not havimg to pack and unpack twice and a good portion is to relax, I think we made the right decision.


----------



## heynowirv

js said:


> Ended up booking OKW one bedroom for ten nights in February instead of split stay with Swan. I will miss being able to walk to MGM and Epcot but the fact of not havimg to pack and unpack twice and a good portion is to relax, I think we made the right decision.


MGM that's a good one. It hasn't been called that probably for at least 10 years? That's like calling Disney Springs, Downtown Disney. Oh for the good old days.


----------



## Chuck S

heynowirv said:


> MGM that's a good one. It hasn't been called that probably for at least 10 years? That's like calling Disney Springs, Downtown Disney. Oh for the good old days.


Remember when we had the cushy comfy boats to the Marketplace Dock by Captain Jack's?


----------



## heynowirv

Chuck S said:


> Remember when we had the cushy comfy boats to the Marketplace Dock by Captain Jack's?



And Empress Lily's for character breakfast with the kids.


----------



## Chuck S

heynowirv said:


> And Empress Lily's for character breakfast with the kids.



Even older...Remember the original Chef Mickey's?  Where Rainforest is now.


----------



## heynowirv

Chuck S said:


> Even older...Remember the original Chef Mickey's?  Where Rainforest is now.


You got m


Chuck S said:


> Even older...Remember the original Chef Mickey's?  Where Rainforest is now.
> [/QUOYou got me on that one Chuck.


----------



## Cynt

We had our first stay at OKW October 2020. We LOVED it! We enjoyed the large studio rooms. It was just the DH and I and we had more than enough space.  We're sold on these larger rooms. We haven't stayed onsite in a minute. But OMG as soon as we went downstairs to board the Magical Express bus I remembered how much I enjoyed not having to rent a car. OKW is a large and spread out resort with multiple buildings and multiple bus stops We got a lot of walking in especially walking to the 1st stop to catch the bus to make rope drop. The buses left a lot to be desired. It was really quiet at the resort. We were in building 21. The room was clean and spacious. We looked out on the golfing course. It was peaceful and pleasant. We would definitely stay here again.  We didn't request a room. Everything was within a 10 minute walk. We walked to the 1st bus stop, Peninsular every morning so we could rope drop the parks. 

We ate on site a few times at Good's food to go. We enjoyed their salads, pulled pork sandwich, pulled pork nachos and cheeseburger. We also got the breakfast a couple of days. Nothing great! But it was food and we ate it. This is the one place I wish they would improve upon.  We thought we would run over to Disney Springs on our lazy no reservation days but after a day in the parks we just weren't feeling the bus ride over to DS to grab something quick to eat. So we ate on site. Good's could make a killin' if they just had better quality Quick service food. 

We have already looked into purchasing points for our big 2022 Family Disney trip. We will need 4 studios. We thought about one 1bdrm and 2 studios but to heck with that. Every family can have their own studio. We were going to get one 1bdrm for the kitchen. But who are we fooling. WE DON'T COOK ON VACATION! 4 sisters and none of us cook on vacation! LOL! Yes, we're that family. We feed the kids junk food, snacks and leftovers until we eat lunch around 11AM.  Don't judge! 

If you're thinking about booking OKW, JUST DO IT!  You will enjoy it. Don't worry about them being the oldest resort on site.  This is what gave me pause. The renovations have brought them up to date and the size of the studio is enough to make us repeat customers. I am glad I selected OKW.


----------



## The Jackal

Cynt said:


> We had our first stay at OKW October 2020. We LOVED it! We enjoyed the large studio rooms. It was just the DH and I and we had more than enough space.  We're sold on these larger rooms. We haven't stayed onsite in a minute. But OMG as soon as we went downstairs to board the Magical Express bus I remembered how much I enjoyed not having to rent a car. OKW is a large and spread out resort with multiple buildings and multiple bus stops We got a lot of walking in especially walking to the 1st stop to catch the bus to make rope drop. The buses left a lot to be desired. It was really quiet at the resort. We were in building 21. The room was clean and spacious. We looked out on the golfing course. It was peaceful and pleasant. We would definitely stay here again.  We didn't request a room. Everything was within a 10 minute walk. We walked to the 1st bus stop, Peninsular every morning so we could rope drop the parks.
> 
> We ate on site a few times at Good's food to go. We enjoyed their salads, pulled pork sandwich, pulled pork nachos and cheeseburger. We also got the breakfast a couple of days. Nothing great! But it was food and we ate it. This is the one place I wish they would improve upon.  We thought we would run over to Disney Springs on our lazy no reservation days but after a day in the parks we just weren't feeling the bus ride over to DS to grab something quick to eat. So we ate on site. Good's could make a killin' if they just had better quality Quick service food.
> 
> We have already looked into purchasing points for our big 2022 Family Disney trip. We will need 4 studios. We thought about one 1bdrm and 2 studios but to heck with that. Every family can have their own studio. We were going to get one 1bdrm for the kitchen. But who are we fooling. WE DON'T COOK ON VACATION! 4 sisters and none of us cook on vacation! LOL! Yes, we're that family. We feed the kids junk food, snacks and leftovers until we eat lunch around 11AM.  Don't judge!
> 
> If you're thinking about booking OKW, JUST DO IT!  You will enjoy it. Don't worry about them being the oldest resort on site.  This is what gave me pause. The renovations have brought them up to date and the size of the studio is enough to make us repeat customers. I am glad I selected OKW.


Yes I agree, I wish GTG served some better quality lunch and dinner foods. I will cook breakfast while on vacation. In our recent stay in November, since Garden Grill is our favorite character breakfast and it closed, I made cinnamon buns, bacon, scrambled eggs, Mickey waffles ( yes we brought the waffle maker with us) tater tots and toast. I didn’t make sausage or a fruit bowl, but i don’t think anyone missed it. Had waffles for a couple days after too.


----------



## bcuinohio

Cynt said:


> We had our first stay at OKW October 2020. We LOVED it! We enjoyed the large studio rooms. It was just the DH and I and we had more than enough space.  We're sold on these larger rooms. We haven't stayed onsite in a minute. But OMG as soon as we went downstairs to board the Magical Express bus I remembered how much I enjoyed not having to rent a car. OKW is a large and spread out resort with multiple buildings and multiple bus stops We got a lot of walking in especially walking to the 1st stop to catch the bus to make rope drop. The buses left a lot to be desired. It was really quiet at the resort. We were in building 21. The room was clean and spacious. We looked out on the golfing course. It was peaceful and pleasant. We would definitely stay here again.  We didn't request a room. Everything was within a 10 minute walk. We walked to the 1st bus stop, Peninsular every morning so we could rope drop the parks.
> 
> We ate on site a few times at Good's food to go. We enjoyed their salads, pulled pork sandwich, pulled pork nachos and cheeseburger. We also got the breakfast a couple of days. Nothing great! But it was food and we ate it. This is the one place I wish they would improve upon.  We thought we would run over to Disney Springs on our lazy no reservation days but after a day in the parks we just weren't feeling the bus ride over to DS to grab something quick to eat. So we ate on site. Good's could make a killin' if they just had better quality Quick service food.
> 
> We have already looked into purchasing points for our big 2022 Family Disney trip. We will need 4 studios. We thought about one 1bdrm and 2 studios but to heck with that. Every family can have their own studio. We were going to get one 1bdrm for the kitchen. But who are we fooling. WE DON'T COOK ON VACATION! 4 sisters and none of us cook on vacation! LOL! Yes, we're that family. We feed the kids junk food, snacks and leftovers until we eat lunch around 11AM.  Don't judge!
> 
> If you're thinking about booking OKW, JUST DO IT!  You will enjoy it. Don't worry about them being the oldest resort on site.  This is what gave me pause. The renovations have brought them up to date and the size of the studio is enough to make us repeat customers. I am glad I selected OKW.


If you change your mind and go with the 1BR villa and two studios it would be cheaper to get a 2BR lock off and a studio.  Also you would have a washer and dryer.


----------



## gatormom2tots

We are headed to our first stay here in a 1 bedroom next week.  Looking forward to it!  Can anyone direct me where to find the activity calendar for December?  Also wondering about nightime movies, Mickey tie-die, and if the playground is open! TIA!


----------



## js

heynowirv said:


> MGM that's a good one. It hasn't been called that probably for at least 10 years? That's like calling Disney Springs, Downtown Disney. Oh for the good old days.



Yes, MGM and DTD for me!


----------



## kelsey2020

Hello, new neighbors!

We just submitted our very 1st DVC contract for ROFR for OKW! We're hoping we can use our new points for our trip in April, but just in case, we're booking CBR with cash.

All that said, if we're able to use our new points in time, do you think a Studio would be enough room for 3 adults?


----------



## Chuck S

kelsey2020 said:


> Hello, new neighbors!
> 
> We just submitted our very 1st DVC contract for ROFR for OKW! We're hoping we can use our new points for our trip in April, but just in case, we're booking CBR with cash.
> 
> All that said, if we're able to use our new points in time, do you think a Studio would be enough room for 3 adults?


I've done 3 in a studio.  If you're close friends or family it should be OK, and I say that as a person that usually does a one bedroom, often for two people, or even just myself. Good luck!


----------



## kelsey2020

Chuck S said:


> I've done 3 in a studio.  If you're close friends or family it should be OK, and I say that as a person that usually does a one bedroom, often for two people, or even just myself. Good luck!



Thank you! I think we're going to opt for a 1BDR since that'll give us a full kitchen, but we're also looking at a 2BDR at AKV, pending availability. I think we'd all like to have a bed of our own.


----------



## lovin'fl

kelsey2020 said:


> Hello, new neighbors!
> 
> We just submitted our very 1st DVC contract for ROFR for OKW! We're hoping we can use our new points for our trip in April, but just in case, we're booking CBR with cash.
> 
> All that said, if we're able to use our new points in time, do you think a Studio would be enough room for 3 adults?


We had DH and I and our 2 DDs (aged almost 20 at the time) in a studio there. No problem and the great thing was 2 real beds instead of the real bed and sofa pull out that the other resorts' studios have. DDs and I plus, either, DH or my mom (so 4 of us) have shared studios at OKW, Poly, BWV and SSR. Poly and OKW was best.


----------



## bcuinohio

kelsey2020 said:


> Thank you! I think we're going to opt for a 1BDR since that'll give us a full kitchen, but we're also looking at a 2BDR at AKV, pending availability. I think we'd all like to have a bed of our own.


The washer and dryer are a nice bonus too.


----------



## Carol_

gatormom2tots said:


> We are headed to our first stay here in a 1 bedroom next week.  Looking forward to it!  Can anyone direct me where to find the activity calendar for December?  Also wondering about nightime movies, Mickey tie-die, and if the playground is open! TIA!


I wish I knew! But we were just there and the tie  dye was twice a week during certain times that they told me when I wandered over to the community hall.


----------



## SecondEventuality

gatormom2tots said:


> We are headed to our first stay here in a 1 bedroom next week.  Looking forward to it!  Can anyone direct me where to find the activity calendar for December?  Also wondering about nightime movies, Mickey tie-die, and if the playground is open! TIA!



Just came back a couple of days ago and they had the community hall open with 1 activity at 1:30 daily. Also had someone on the mic who had verbal trivia games going at the pool each day. I was surprised that had both going, actually! 

The playground was closed due to COVID and the boat was not running.

HTH!


----------



## SecondEventuality

kelsey2020 said:


> Hello, new neighbors!
> 
> We just submitted our very 1st DVC contract for ROFR for OKW! We're hoping we can use our new points for our trip in April, but just in case, we're booking CBR with cash.
> 
> All that said, if we're able to use our new points in time, do you think a Studio would be enough room for 3 adults?



If you can swing the 1-bedroom, I'd recommend that over a studio. 3 adults in a studio leaves little privacy. Doable yes, happily though? That's up to you.

Personally, I'd think with 3 adults, you'd need some privacy so I'd make sure to book a 1-bedroom that also isn't HH so you have the external entrance to the bathroom.

There are 2 options for sleeping for the 3rd adult in the living room, which is the pull-out sofabed (I think it may be a queen?) or the pull-out chair (a single and slightly comfier) and both seemed like comfortable options. The only thing that may be disruptive and to keep in mind is the morning light since there are so many windows, so I'd make sure whoever is sleeping in the living room is a natural morning person at heart.

HTH!


----------



## kelsey2020

bcuinohio said:


> The washer and dryer are a nice bonus too.



That's a great point! I hate checking a bag, so being able to pack light and do laundry in the room is a huge bonus! I just really, really hope there's availability at the 6-week mark. Our points probably won't hit our account until March, so we'll see.


----------



## kelsey2020

SecondEventuality said:


> Personally, I'd think with 3 adults, you'd need some privacy so I'd make sure to book a 1-bedroom that also isn't HH so you have the external entrance to the bathroom.



What does HH mean?


----------



## The Jackal

kelsey2020 said:


> What does HH mean?


Hospitality House. There is a booking category near HH. Same amount of points per room as non HH rooms. Just be aware that the HH 1 bedrooms the only access to the bathroom is through the bedroom, if you have company staying in the living room. These were the early built buildings, they added a second entrance for the rest of the buildings.


----------



## kelsey2020

The Jackal said:


> Hospitality House. There is a booking category near HH. Same amount of points per room as non HH rooms. Just be aware that the HH 1 bedrooms the only access to the bathroom is through the bedroom, if you have company staying in the living room. These were the early built buildings, they added a second entrance for the rest of the buildings.



Oooh, so we should request a non-HH room? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lovin'fl

kelsey2020 said:


> Oooh, so we should request a non-HH room? Thanks for the tip!


You have to book the HH section specifically (it's a category like standard view and savannah view at AKV but no points difference). If you didn't, you're good to go.


----------



## Chuck S

kelsey2020 said:


> Oooh, so we should request a non-HH room? Thanks for the tip!


To clarify, it isn't only the near HH category rooms that were built before the design change to the second bathroom entrance.  Any building number below 30 only has one entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.  This includes all the buildings on Millers Road (except for 62, 63 and 64), and it includes the buildings on Peninsular Road, buildings 23 to 29.  To be safe, request Old Turtle Pond or South Point area.  And when you make requests, make them directly, by calling or online chatting with DVC Member Services.  If you do online check-in DO NOT select any requests at that time, it will override the requests you made with member services.

Here is a resort map:


----------



## kelsey2020

lovin'fl said:


> You have to book the HH section specifically (it's a category like standard view and savannah view at AKV but no points difference). If you didn't, you're good to go.



I haven't received my points yet, so I haven't tried booking yet. But, that's helpful info! Thank you!


----------



## SecondEventuality

Chuck S said:


> To clarify, it isn't only the near HH category rooms that were built before the design change to the second bathroom entrance.  Any building number below 30 only has one entrance to the bathroom, through the master bedroom.  This includes all the buildings on Millers Road (except for 62, 63 and 64), and it includes the buildings on Peninsular Road, buildings 23 to 29.  To be safe, request Old Turtle Pond or South Point area.  And when you make requests, make them directly, by calling or online chatting with DVC Member Services.  If you do online check-in DO NOT select any requests at that time, it will override the requests you made with member services.



Chuck, you've clarified this before and it still somehow didn't stick the first time around! Thank you so much for sharing this again, that it's not just HH that has the bathroom entrance issue for guests!


----------



## SecondEventuality

kelsey2020 said:


> Oooh, so we should request a non-HH room? Thanks for the tip!



I apologize for the misinformation. You'll not only want non-HH but also to request either South Point or Turtle Pond sections to ensure the bathroom entrance is separate!

We just returned from a trip in a 1-bedroom that was located in South Point, facing the canal. Cannot recommend this enough!!! So peaceful, esp. since the boats aren't running.

HTH!


----------



## kelsey2020

SecondEventuality said:


> I apologize for the misinformation. You'll not only want non-HH but also to request either South Point or Turtle Pond sections to ensure the bathroom entrance is separate!
> 
> We just returned from a trip in a 1-bedroom that was located in South Point, facing the canal. Cannot recommend this enough!!! So peaceful, esp. since the boats aren't running.
> 
> HTH!



That sounds so lovely! This trip will be with both of my sisters who are HUGE Disney fans, but they've never stayed at OKW. I'm so hopeful we'll be able to book & use our points for this trip!

Follow up question: How likely is it that someone can book a 1BR at OKW 6 weeks out?


----------



## bcuinohio

kelsey2020 said:


> That sounds so lovely! This trip will be with both of my sisters who are HUGE Disney fans, but they've never stayed at OKW. I'm so hopeful we'll be able to book & use our points for this trip!
> 
> Follow up question: How likely is it that someone can book a 1BR at OKW 6 weeks out?



OKW usually has good availability.  It might be a little more difficult at peak times.


----------



## kelsey2020

bcuinohio said:


> OKW usually has good availability.  It might be a little more difficult at peak times.



That's good to know! Thank you!


----------



## SwanVT2

We have been to SSR the last two vacations and love the location, but DD wants her own bed this time (no more sofa bed) and I know they are still working on refurbishments at SSR.  We are looking at going end of June. At SSR we like exploring the different pools. At OKW are there any interesting/fun pools besides the main pool? DD will be 9 at the time. Also, when were the rooms at OKW last renovated? Finally, has anyone taken Uber to Universal? We are trying to decide if we want to do a split stay Universal then OKW...or just enjoy OKW. Thanks!


----------



## bcuinohio

SwanVT2 said:


> We have been to SSR the last two vacations and love the location, but DD wants her own bed this time (no more sofa bed) and I know they are still working on refurbishments at SSR.  We are looking at going end of June. At SSR we like exploring the different pools. At OKW are there any interesting/fun pools besides the main pool? DD will be 9 at the time. Also, when were the rooms at OKW last renovated? Finally, has anyone taken Uber to Universal? We are trying to decide if we want to do a split stay Universal then OKW...or just enjoy OKW. Thanks!


We really enjoyed staying at the Turtle Pond Rd area.  There is a quiet pool there.  There is also a snack bar there. It is closed right now but hopefully it will open by June.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/old-key-west-resort/turtle-shack-poolside-snacks/menus/


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> We have been to SSR the last two vacations and love the location, but DD wants her own bed this time (no more sofa bed) and I know they are still working on refurbishments at SSR.  We are looking at going end of June. At SSR we like exploring the different pools. At OKW are there any interesting/fun pools besides the main pool? DD will be 9 at the time. Also, when were the rooms at OKW last renovated? Finally, has anyone taken Uber to Universal? We are trying to decide if we want to do a split stay Universal then OKW...or just enjoy OKW. Thanks!


It  has been 3 to 4 years since the OKW rooms were fully renovated, it was a rolling refurbishment gond building by building that took over a year.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> It  has been 3 to 4 years since the OKW rooms were fully renovated, it was a rolling refurbishment gond building by building that took over a year.


Not quite that long, Chuck.  I have pictures from Dec 2018 and the bathroom was still pink.  That might have been the tail end of the renovation since we were in Bldg 16 and they usually hit Miller's Road and HH area villas towards the end.



SwanVT2 said:


> We have been to SSR the last two vacations and love the location, but DD wants her own bed this time (no more sofa bed) and I know they are still working on refurbishments at SSR.  We are looking at going end of June. At SSR we like exploring the different pools. At OKW are there any interesting/fun pools besides the main pool? DD will be 9 at the time. Also, when were the rooms at OKW last renovated? Finally, has anyone taken Uber to Universal? We are trying to decide if we want to do a split stay Universal then OKW...or just enjoy OKW. Thanks!


The only themed pool at OKW is the one at the Hospitality House.  Miller's Rd, Turtle Pond and South Point are leisure pools without a slide.  If your daughter is looking for her own bed, does that mean a studio at OKW with the two real queen beds?  Or are you looking at a one bedroom.  That will still have the king bed in the bedroom, sleeper sofa and twin sleeper chair in the living room.


----------



## SwanVT2

Deb & Bill said:


> Not quite that long, Chuck.  I have pictures from Dec 2018 and the bathroom was still pink.  That might have been the tail end of the renovation since we were in Bldg 16 and they usually hit Miller's Road and HH area villas towards the end.
> 
> The only themed pool at OKW is the one at the Hospitality House.  Miller's Rd, Turtle Pond and South Point are leisure pools without a slide.  If your daughter is looking for her own bed, does that mean a studio at OKW with the two real queen beds?  Or are you looking at a one bedroom.  That will still have the king bed in the bedroom, sleeper sofa and twin sleeper chair in the living room.


A studio.  There are only three of us. Me, DH and DD.


----------



## Deb & Bill

SwanVT2 said:


> A studio.  There are only three of us. Me, DH and DD.


I understand where your daughter is coming from.  We only stay in OKW studios so each of us can get our own queen bed.  Sharing a queen just is not going to happen and no one deserves to sleep on a fold out bed.


----------



## The Jackal

Deb & Bill said:


> Not quite that long, Chuck.  I have pictures from Dec 2018 and the bathroom was still pink.  That might have been the tail end of the renovation since we were in Bldg 16 and they usually hit Miller's Road and HH area villas towards the end.
> 
> The only themed pool at OKW is the one at the Hospitality House.  Miller's Rd, Turtle Pond and South Point are leisure pools without a slide.  If your daughter is looking for her own bed, does that mean a studio at OKW with the two real queen beds?  Or are you looking at a one bedroom.  That will still have the king bed in the bedroom, sleeper sofa and twin sleeper chair in the living room.


We stayed in a studio in April of 2019 near the HH, we were assigned building 13 or 14 which was just renovated and put back in service less than a week before our stay.  So they finished the room renovations sometime in April of 2019.

looking back on the OKW renovation thread buildings 11-14 were the last to be refurbished.  I know they were still working on roofs and siding on a few buildings for a bit.


----------



## SwanVT2

Has anyone stayed at OKW and used Uber to visit Universal?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SwanVT2 said:


> Has anyone stayed at OKW and used Uber to visit Universal?



We've used Uber and Lyft down at WDW although not to Universal.  What is the specific question about using it to go to Universal?   Last I saw they had the drop off in a convenient location at Universal but that was awhile ago so I guess it potentially could have moved.   Universal website would tell you where the pick up and drop off is though.


----------



## SwanVT2

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We've used Uber and Lyft down at WDW although not to Universal.  What is the specific question about using it to go to Universal?   Last I saw they had the drop off in a convenient location at Universal but that was awhile ago so I guess it potentially could have moved.   Universal website would tell you where the pick up and drop off is though.


I guess I should have been more specific. I was curious how long it took by Uber to OKW and if it was doable..wondering if we should do a split stay Universal hotel then OKW or full time at OKW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SwanVT2 said:


> I guess I should have been more specific. I was curious how long it took by Uber to OKW and if it was doable..wondering if we should do a split stay Universal hotel then OKW or full time at OKW



Ah - we've frequently gone to Universal while staying at Disney.  On one trip I had a conference at the Royal Pacific and decided to just stay at VWL so the others along could go play at Disney while I worked.    OKW would be slightly better for location for that.  Anyway, I allowed 30-40 minutes because of the desire to be there in plenty of time but the typical drive is more in the 15-20 minute range so I don't think that's a deterrent for staying at Disney the entire time.  The consideration for us is the front of the line pass you would normally get if staying at Royal Pacific, Hard Rock or Portofino.  However I have no idea if Universal is allowing front of pass now or if it's like Disney where FP is not operating.


----------



## js

Hi.

We are staying at OKW in February and I understand I can walk to DTD but only during daylight. Is that correct?  Is there a path from OKW to SSR?
I was just at SSR last month and the boats were still not running so guessing they wont be in February either, unless anyone here has heard anything.

I just wanted the easiest way for us to go back and forth to DTD. I dont mind the walk and my mom will have a scooter.

Thank you.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are staying at OKW in February and I understand I can walk to DTD but only during daylight. Is that correct?  Is there a path from OKW to SSR?
> I was just at SSR last month and the boats were still not running so guessing they wont be in February either, unless anyone here has heard anything.
> 
> I just wanted the easiest way for us to go back and forth to DTD. I dont mind the walk and my mom will have a scooter.
> 
> Thank you.



I was at OKW in Oct.  The walk to DS (formerly DTD) now goes thru SSR, so yes you can walk to SSR from OKW.  And yes, only during daylight.  Not sure about the scooter since you need to cross a bridge and I can't remember if there were steps at the bridge.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You can't walk and enter via Cirque right now because of security and temperature checks. That's why you have to go through SSR.


----------



## winnie77

There are no steps to get on the bridges so the scooter will be fine.


----------



## js

Thanks. But if I can walk to SSR, I can walk to DTD. Or, do you all mean I can only walk to SSR in daylight.


----------



## Chuck S

js said:


> Thanks. But if I can walk to SSR, I can walk to DTD. Or, do you all mean I can only walk to SSR in daylight.


The path is not safe at night, there are still wild animals on Disney property.


----------



## MissMagnolia

SwanVT2 said:


> long


We are doing this exact trip in 10 days. We are staying at Royal Pacific at Universal for four nights and then switching to seven nights at OKW. We are planning on getting an UberXL to get to OKW.
On the Uber site you can get a rate estimate (will vary based on time of day/demand) and it seems good to us.


----------



## SwanVT2

MissMagnolia said:


> We are doing this exact trip in 10 days. We are staying at Royal Pacific at Universal for four nights and then switching to seven nights at OKW. We are planning on getting an UberXL to get to OKW.
> On the Uber site you can get a rate estimate (will vary based on time of day/demand) and it seems good to us.


I'd love to hear what you think of Royal Pacific and OKW!


----------



## Lost boy

So if you can't walk on the path and enter DS by Cirque how do you get there via SSR?


----------



## Chuck S

Lost boy said:


> So if you can't walk on the path and enter DS by Cirque how do you get there via SSR?


Right now, you don't... if the path is open from SSR to Disney Springs, you'll enter Disney Springs in the old Marketplace area.


----------



## Lost boy

That puts a dent in our plans, we're there for two weeks end of next month and with no parks this trip we figured to walk on the path, enter by Cirque, meander through DS and leave through the marketplace area to SSR and cross the bridge back down to OKW. We usually walk the path to DS late afternoon and return late evening on the boat, this year the bus it seems.


----------



## MissMagnolia

SwanVT2 said:


> I'd love to hear what you think of Royal Pacific and OKW!


It will be our first time at both so I will report back when we return!


----------



## js

Hi.

I currently have a one bedroom booked and the HH option just opened up.

Why would I want to move?

Thank you.


----------



## Chuck S

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> I currently have a one bedroom booked and the HH option just opened up.
> 
> Why would I want to move?
> 
> Thank you.


Personally, I wouldn't book HH with a one bedroom unit, unless I'm traveling by myself or just a spouse/significant other.  None of the HH units have the second bathroom entrance, they all enter the bathroom through the master bedroom.  The location is nice, for one or two people sharing the master bedroom, but if anyone is sleeping in the living room, that second bathroom entrance is nicer.


----------



## js

Chuck S said:


> Personally, I wouldn't book HH with a one bedroom unit, unless I'm traveling by myself or just a spouse/significant other.  None of the HH units have the second bathroom entrance, they all enter the bathroom through the master bedroom.  The location is nice, for one or two people sharing the master bedroom, but if anyone is sleeping in the living room, that second bathroom entrance is nicer.



Thank you. I will be leaving my dh home and traveling with my mom. Ill be on the couch for ten days. While it isnt a dealbreaker, it is a negative since I do get up in the middle of the night.

My mom will have a scooter and we did request a building with an elevator. Im a gym rat and dont mind walking. How far away is the bus stop from the fathesr building. With a scooter, I want to get there early to get one of the first busses.

Thank you.


----------



## BillPA

The are no HH area units with elevators.


----------



## js

BillPA said:


> The are no HH area units with elevators.



Thank you this made my decision. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Chause

First time visitor to OKW on points from multiple cancelled reservations at VGC. Not looking promising in California so we thought we’d try our hand in Florida. I have a question about renting a car vs. using the shuttle system to get to the park. We will be two families (4 adults, 6 kids, ranging ages 8-1) staying in a two bedroom villa. For owners with families that size, would you recommend just getting a couple rental vans or using the shuttle system? I see reports of the shuttle system being great, and then not so great. But, I’m sure there are plenty of problems that go along with general daily Theme Park parking too. Input from anybody who has tried both would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kelsey2020

Chause said:


> First time visitor to OKW on points from multiple cancelled reservations at VGC. Not looking promising in California so we thought we’d try our hand in Florida. I have a question about renting a car vs. using the shuttle system to get to the park. We will be two families (4 adults, 6 kids, ranging ages 8-1) staying in a two bedroom villa. For owners with families that size, would you recommend just getting a couple rental vans or using the shuttle system? I see reports of the shuttle system being great, and then not so great. But, I’m sure there are plenty of problems that go along with general daily Theme Park parking too. Input from anybody who has tried both would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



We went in September and used the Magical Express for the first time and it was great! We still had to pick-up our bags at baggage claim, but not having to worry about transportation to/from the airport was wonderful! It _does_ take some time between landing, checking in to ME, getting on the bus, and being dropped off at your resort (OKW) but it's included in your reservation and will accommodate everyone in your party. I highly recommend taking advantage of it while you still can!


----------



## bcuinohio

Chause said:


> First time visitor to OKW on points from multiple cancelled reservations at VGC. Not looking promising in California so we thought we’d try our hand in Florida. I have a question about renting a car vs. using the shuttle system to get to the park. We will be two families (4 adults, 6 kids, ranging ages 8-1) staying in a two bedroom villa. For owners with families that size, would you recommend just getting a couple rental vans or using the shuttle system? I see reports of the shuttle system being great, and then not so great. But, I’m sure there are plenty of problems that go along with general daily Theme Park parking too. Input from anybody who has tried both would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


If you decide on renting vehicles, Costco has some good rates. Some rental locations also have the larger passenger vans that would fit all of you.


----------



## Chause

Thank you for the recommendation on the 12 passenger van, I think we will be doing that! It will just be easier to load everyone in the van at our own pace and drive to the parks, since parking is free. I do have a concern about parking in front of the villa though. Those vans are quite long, will that be an issue? The parking spots look smallish on google maps.


----------



## Chuck S

Chause said:


> Thank you for the recommendation on the 12 passenger van, I think we will be doing that! It will just be easier to load everyone in the van at our own pace and drive to the parks, since parking is free. I do have a concern about parking in front of the villa though. Those vans are quite long, will that be an issue? The parking spots look smallish on google maps.


Mainly, be sure to avoid any parking area where buses turn around...so avoid buildings 20 and 21 as well as 49 and 50, you may get your tail clipped. Most anywhere else should be fine.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You could take the bus but you might want to load at Peninsular Rd bus stop so you can be sure to get the back end of the bus where they have more seats together.


----------



## The Jackal

Chause said:


> Thank you for the recommendation on the 12 passenger van, I think we will be doing that! It will just be easier to load everyone in the van at our own pace and drive to the parks, since parking is free. I do have a concern about parking in front of the villa though. Those vans are quite long, will that be an issue? The parking spots look smallish on google maps.


We just brought our Ford Excursion down and stayed at OKW. Most of the parking spots are large.   Parking at the HH is much more tight. Try to avoid the bus turn arounds for parking on Millers and Peninsular Road. They are not like a grocery store parking lot.  If you back it in I don’t see any length issues. You will probably not have the same spot.  Parking at some of them is limited. We drove around a little bit. Took the buses to most parks. Had to park at the next building over once,  but it was no big deal.  Dropped everyone off in front of our Villa turned around and found the closest parking spot.  I would avoid driving to the Magic Kingdom if possible. You have to park in the parking lot, walk to the TTC then board a bus or Ferry to get there. It takes a long time. If you take a bus you get dropped off really close. We had to drive to the MK due to a dinner reservation at the Wave after park closing. I went back and got the vehicle while the rest took the monorail over to the Contemporary. Good luck.


----------



## bcuinohio

Chause said:


> Thank you for the recommendation on the 12 passenger van, I think we will be doing that! It will just be easier to load everyone in the van at our own pace and drive to the parks, since parking is free. I do have a concern about parking in front of the villa though. Those vans are quite long, will that be an issue? The parking spots look smallish on google maps.


The last time we stayed there someone parked a small limo bus in the parking lot.  It stuck out a little bit.  It wouldn’t hsve been so bad if they hadn’t parked next to the stop sign.


----------



## SwanVT2

Should we stay at SSR for Feb. 2022 or try something different with OKW?  We went to Olivia's for dinner on our last visit to SSR and DD was eyeing the pool at OKW and we liked the boat ride..although we do like being able to walk from SSR to DS as it seems quicker. Boat was pretty but kind of slow.  Although, I think it would be fun to try something different at OKW!


----------



## famgel

Hi need a little help with a grand villa location recommendation not in a preferred category close to HH? Last minute change my whole family is going now and was able to grab one starting on 2/6! I was thinking building 16 after looking at a old map that marked grand villas but just hoping it was walking distance for my young grandchildren? Also seeing boats aren't operating yet to downtown Disney? And if possible anyone have a picture of recreation activities for the resort? Also hoping park buses r running ok? I know I'm asking a lot but we've never stayed there and trying to plan since we switched Resorts at the last minute! Ty!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

famgel said:


> Hi need a little help with a grand villa location recommendation not in a preferred category close to HH? Last minute change my whole family is going now and was able to grab one starting on 2/6! I was thinking building 16 after looking at a old map that marked grand villas but just hoping it was walking distance for my young grandchildren? Also seeing boats aren't operating yet to downtown Disney? And if possible anyone have a picture of recreation activities for the resort? Also hoping park buses r running ok? I know I'm asking a lot but we've never stayed there and trying to plan since we switched Resorts at the last minute! Ty!!!


We stayed in a GV in Bldg 15 and it worked out great for us.  16 would be as good.


----------



## famgel

Deb & Bill said:


> We stayed in a GV in Bldg 15 and it worked out great for us.  16 would be as good.


Ty!


----------



## famgel

Hi wondering if anyone is staying there now or recently what the weekly activities schedule looks like ty!


----------



## Disneytam

What would everyone consider the best Grand Villa locations? We just booked a Grand Villa for the middle of December and this is our first stay at OKW so trying to get the lay of the land.


----------



## DISNEYFAN2828

We are staying for the first time in a 2-bedroom. EXCITED!!  Going with grandparents and DD 6 and DS 5.  Any particular location to recommend??


----------



## Simba's Mom

DISNEYFAN2828 said:


> We are staying for the first time in a 2-bedroom. EXCITED!!  Going with grandparents and DD 6 and DS 5.  Any particular location to recommend??



We went to OKW with a family make up almost identical to yours and loved building 28


----------



## dhorner233

Opps. Never mind.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Disneytam said:


> What would everyone consider the best Grand Villa locations? We just booked a Grand Villa for the middle of December and this is our first stay at OKW so trying to get the lay of the land.



We stayed in building 29 GV.  Loved it!  Here is link to configuration and where GV are located

https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/


----------



## dachsie

js said:


> Thank you this made my decision. I appreciate your help.


The elevator buildings are really close to the HH.  I was in bldg 64 and it was an easy walk (or scooter ride) to HH


----------



## famgel

Disneytam said:


> What would everyone consider the best Grand Villa locations? We just booked a Grand Villa for the middle of December and this is our first stay at OKW so trying to get the lay of the land.


U can see what buildings grand villas im not sure if u reserved near HH category but if u didn’t depends on if u want to be near HH or a quiet pool, etc.! I requested bldg 16 not an HH category fingers crossed we get it!


----------



## Jenwdwfan

Can anyone staying at OKW now confirm if the boat to and from Disney Springs has started running again?

Thank you


----------



## lizziepooh

It was not running as of Friday 1/22 when we checked out.


----------



## Jenwdwfan

lizziepooh said:


> It was not running as of Friday 1/22 when we checked out.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Buddyboy1

Simba's Mom said:


> We went to OKW with a family make up almost identical to yours and loved building 28


Hi. We have 2 br okw res in December. Are all 2 bedroom dedicated 2 be? TIA


----------



## BillPA

There are both dedicated and lock off units. If your reservation says '2 BR' is will be dedicated. If it is reserved as a lock off, the reservation will say so.


----------



## zorro77

Are all the pools and hot tubs open at OKW now? At the small pools have the rules changed for use of pools, tables and chairs like in the past.


----------



## zorro77

Hello


----------



## The Jackal

Pools and hot tubs are open. Chairs are grouped and distanced from others. Feature pools have set hours and quiet pools, the last I have heard are 24 hours.


----------



## Chuck S

I can't imagine the quiet pools being open 24 hours now, as they had signs saying that they closed at 10pm for several years prior to the pandemic.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

lizziepooh said:


> It was not running as of Friday 1/22 when we checked out.


Just booked  for Feb. 21-23 on the basis of the ferry going to DS. So, it's not running? If not, canceling.


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> I can't imagine the quiet pools being open 24 hours now, as they had signs saying that they closed at 10pm for several years prior to the pandemic.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
It is down the page a bit, but here is what it says.


----------



## The Jackal

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Just booked  for Feb. 21-23 on the basis of the ferry going to DS. So, it's not running? If not, canceling.


When we were there in November they were not running. Others have reported recently they were still not running.


----------



## Chuck S

The Jackal said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
> It is down the page a bit, but here is what it says.View attachment 553034


That's new. Very strange.  That will likely not last long, when people in nearby villas start complaining about noise.  That has been an issue previously.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

The Jackal said:


> When we were there in November they were not running. Others have reported recently they were still not running.


Thanks. After DH looked at the layout of the resort and ferry probably not running I canceled. Staying at YC.


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> That's new. Very strange.  That will likely not last long, when people in nearby villas start complaining about noise.  That has been an issue previously.


I think it’s been this way since reopening.  I never saw anyone using the Miller’s road pool after 10:00 PM when we were there.   We were in building 22 so we were a bit away from the pool if there was any noise.


----------



## Divaofdisney

What is the possibility the ferry will begin running by June? We were so hoping to have this available.


----------



## Chuck S

Divaofdisney said:


> What is the possibility the ferry will begin running by June? We were so hoping to have this available.


It depends on several factors, I think.

1)How widely available a COVID-19 vaccine is.

2) If they want to set up additional arrival points with temperature checks, mask checks and so forth.

3) If they are still wanting to control the number of people coming and going from Disney Springs...again setting up a n arrival center at the docks to count the number of guests.

I would say it is possible, but somewhat unlikely the ferry will return by June, especially if they limit seating on the ferry.  It wouldn't be worth the cost


----------



## Divaofdisney

Chuck S said:


> It depends on several factors, I think.
> 
> 1)How widely available a COVID-18 vaccine is.
> 
> 2) If they want to set up additional arrival points with temperature checks, mask checks and so forth.
> 
> 3) If they are still wanting to control the number of people coming and going from Disney Springs...again setting up a n arrival center at the docks to count the number of guests.
> 
> I would say it is possible, but somewhat unlikely the ferry will return by June, especially if they limit seating on the ferry.  It wouldn't be worth the cost




Thanks very much for answering. I appreciate it.


----------



## js

Hi.
We have a one bedroom for ten nights beginning the middle of next week.
We do not have "close to HH".
I am with my mom so I would like the bathroom door accessible to me where I don't have to go through the bedroom.
I would like somewhat of a "view". Water, golf course.
Can I request Turtle Pond? Does Turtle Pond have elevators? Do any buildings have elevators?
Thank you very much.


----------



## BillPA

Only the 3 building, 62, 63 and 64 all on Miller road, have elevators.
Buildings 30 and above have the door thru the laundry to the master bath.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Just booked  for Feb. 21-23 on the basis of the ferry going to DS. So, it's not running? If not, canceling.


We where there this past weekend and they are not running at all

PS.  we havent stayed at OKW in a few years.  was our goto bc of the size of the 2br Villas.  but our villa looked a little run down and Dated hope they are do for a refresh soon


----------



## js

Thank you very much! Do I actually request Miller Road area or the actual building numbers?
Buildings 62, 63 and 64 look like they are by HH, so I cannot request those, is that correct?



BillPA said:


> Only the 3 building, 62, 63 and 64 all on Miller road, have elevators.
> Buildings 30 and above have the door thru the laundry to the master bath.


----------



## Chuck S

Chris Ehlers said:


> We where there this past weekend and they are not running at all
> 
> PS.  we havent stayed at OKW in a few years.  was our goto bc of the size of the 2br Villas.  but our villa looked a little run down and Dated hope they are do for a refresh soon


They had a full rehab 9 years ago.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Chuck S said:


> They had a full rehab 9 years ago.


well they are about 3-5  years over do by industry standards


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> They had a full rehab 9 years ago.


I thought they did a rehab a few years ago or was that just a soft one?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

bcuinohio said:


> I thought they did a rehab a few years ago or was that just a soft one?


Most hotels run on a 4-8-12 model  for remodel  4 years for soft goods, 8 for soft and case goods and 12 for complete Gut renovation.  Disney had talked about just going to a 6-12 plan but i dont know if they ever did that


----------



## drjackal31

The last refurb started in 2017 and ended in 2019


----------



## bcuinohio

drjackal31 said:


> The last refurb started in 2017 and ended in 2019


That’s what I thought.


----------



## ncgator

Hi everyone.  I know the boats are not running to Disney Springs right now, but are you still able to walk from OKW to DS?


----------



## The Jackal

ncgator said:


> Hi everyone.  I know the boats are not running to Disney Springs right now, but are you still able to walk from OKW to DS?


Yes. The path is open during daylight hours.


----------



## js

js said:


> Thank you very much! Do I actually request Miller Road area or the actual building numbers?
> Buildings 62, 63 and 64 look like they are by HH, so I cannot request those, is that correct?



Hi. Can anyone please let me know regarding above. 

Thank you


----------



## Chuck S

js said:


> Hi. Can anyone please let me know regarding above.
> 
> Thank you


Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are not part of the near HH booking category.  But they are often held for people that let Member Services or Disney know they have ambulatory issues, but do not require fully Handicap accessible rooms,  as they are the only buildings with elevators.  You can certainly request them, if you don't have a Near HH category room booking.  But like all requests, they are only requests and are not guaranteed.


----------



## daisyx3

How far is the walk to Disney Springs?  Staying at OKW for the first time with my husband, daughter, and grandsons aged 4 1/2 and 21 months, so a stroller will be involved.  Wondering if it would be easier to drive.


----------



## Deb & Bill

daisyx3 said:


> How far is the walk to Disney Springs?  Staying at OKW for the first time with my husband, daughter, and grandsons aged 4 1/2 and 21 months, so a stroller will be involved.  Wondering if it would be easier to drive.


The path to DS from OKW is only walkable during daylight since it isn't lit at night.  It's about a mile long and you'll need to walk around the Cirque building to enter through the parking garage for screening.


----------



## dhorner233

Just returned from OKW and loved it! Huge spacious 2 bedroom apartment. Building 55 has got to be the most secluded resort room on Disney property!



View from my patio.



And shortest walk from my car to my room.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Deb & Bill said:


> The path to DS from OKW is only walkable during daylight since it isn't lit at night.  It's about a mile long and you'll need to walk around the Cirque building to enter through the parking garage for screening.


Are you speaking about the Golf Cart Path?  Pretty sure youre not allowed to walk on that during any time of day.


----------



## The Jackal

Chris Ehlers said:


> Are you speaking about the Golf Cart Path?  Pretty sure youre not allowed to walk on that during any time of day.


No there is a walking path to DS, not a golf cart path.  I believe it is a maintenance path they allow you to walk on.


----------



## yaya74

Just booked a July trip staying at OKW for the very first time. 
Please share what to do on a no-park day. 
My kids are 9 & 13. 
Getting excited!!


----------



## scbruno

Been going there since 2004 and was the reason we bought DVC.


----------



## Lost boy

Regarding the walking path, we found going around Cirque to enter you could enter with a temp check right next to Cirque on most afternoons, I think after 2:30. If we went there in the mornings we had to go through the orange parking garage for temp check on second floor. We just got back on the 6th.


----------



## Lost boy

We just returned home from a two week stay with no parks, no children, but we kept busy, on mornings we would walk to the springs to poke around, also the pool with the slide would keep kids busy, bike rentals to ride around, shuffle board etc. You could also pool hop over to ssr, our grand kids love that pool with the slide.


----------



## yaya74

Lost boy said:


> We just returned home from a two week stay with no parks, no children, but we kept busy, on mornings we would walk to the springs to poke around, also the pool with the slide would keep kids busy, bike rentals to ride around, shuffle board etc. You could also pool hop over to ssr, our grand kids love that pool with the slide.



Thanks for the tips. How long is the walk from OKW to Spring? 
I will be staying at OKW on cash. My family is not DVC member. Are we allowed to pool hop as a non-member?


----------



## SwanVT2

How do the beds at OKW compare to the new Murphy bed at SSR? Thank you!


----------



## bcuinohio

yaya74 said:


> Thanks for the tips. How long is the walk from OKW to Spring?
> I will be staying at OKW on cash. My family is not DVC member. Are we allowed to pool hop as a non-member?


I don’t think pool hopping is allowed right now.


----------



## Bmlors

SwanVT2 said:


> How do the beds at OKW compare to the new Murphy bed at SSR? Thank you!



For older kids/adults, the murphy beds are great compared to the pull-out couch at OKW. We have a teenage son and just booked SSR instead of OKW primarily so that he'd get a murphy bed rather than the pullout couch at OKW (our daughters get the normal queen beds either way).


----------



## Lost boy

My wife and I walking at a good pace and crossing the last bridge into ssr then through ssr and entering the springs on the far end would take 50mins, if going through the parking lot and entering on the other side of Cirque about 35mins. Not sure about the pool hopping now, we only used the okw pool which is quite nice.


----------



## Chuck S

Bmlors said:


> For older kids/adults, the murphy beds are great compared to the pull-out couch at OKW. We have a teenage son and just booked SSR instead of OKW primarily so that he'd get a murphy bed rather than the pullout couch at OKW (our daughters get the normal queen beds either way).


For one person, the sleeper chair at OKW is more comfortable than the sofa sleeper.


----------



## SwanVT2

What is the longest walk from a studio to the main pool? Is it comparable to SSR? Is the quick service at the Turtle pool ever open in Feb (looking at 2022)? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> What is the longest walk from a studio to the main pool? Is it comparable to SSR? Is the quick service at the Turtle pool ever open in Feb (looking at 2022)? Thanks!


Roughly 2/3 of a mile or 1/2 the distance around World Showcase promenade, if walking to the main pool area from Building 50.


----------



## Thumper4me

I have a question regarding the one bedroom units.  We will have three adults in a one-bedroom and from all the layout plans I have reviewed, it looks like the entry to the ONLY bathroom is through the bedroom.  Is that correct?


----------



## BillPA

Buildings numbered 30 and higher have an additional door thru the laundry room to the master bath.


----------



## Thumper4me

Awesome!  Thank-you.  
When I book this reservation, can I request a building number 30 and higher?  I want to make sure we have the privacy we require as well as privacy for my mother-in-law.
Thanks for the quick response!!


----------



## BillPA

Request building 30 or higher or South Point road or Turtle Pond road.  The 3 buildings in the 60s are on Miller road and they are the only 3 with elevators if anyone has a problem with stairs. Have a great trip.


----------



## Thumper4me

Thank you!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lost boy said:


> We just returned home from a two week stay with no parks, no children, but we kept busy, on mornings we would walk to the springs to poke around, also the pool with the slide would keep kids busy, bike rentals to ride around, shuffle board etc. You could also pool hop over to ssr, our grand kids love that pool with the slide.


No pool hopping during this time.  They haven't opened it back up yet.


yaya74 said:


> Thanks for the tips. How long is the walk from OKW to Spring?
> I will be staying at OKW on cash. My family is not DVC member. Are we allowed to pool hop as a non-member?


Nope, pool hopping when it is permitted is only for members and any guests staying with the member.


----------



## SwanVT2

How does it work with room requests at OKW? Is it by building number?


----------



## Deb & Bill

SwanVT2 said:


> How does it work with room requests at OKW? Is it by building number?


Either request a building number or neighborhood (like Millers Rd, Turtle Pond, etc).  Low floor high floor.  just avoid requesting a specific villa.


----------



## dhorner233

Building 55 has got to have some of the most quiet and secluded resort rooms on Disney property. Loved the view from the patio!


----------



## yaya74

dhorner233 said:


> Building 55 has got to have some of the most quiet and secluded resort rooms on Disney property. Loved the view from the patio!
> 
> View attachment 557525
> 
> View attachment 557527


It's so beautiful! How long does it take to walk from 55 to HH?


----------



## dhorner233

yaya74 said:


> It's so beautiful! How long does it take to walk from 55 to HH?



It would be a long walk! I had a rental car. It would have been a walk to the bus stop.


----------



## The Jackal

dhorner233 said:


> Building 55 has got to have some of the most quiet and secluded resort rooms on Disney property. Loved the view from the patio!
> 
> View attachment 557525
> 
> View attachment 557527


Nice and quiet till the boats start running again. They honk their horns in that area several times. We stayed in 45 one time. The boats come by every 20-25 minutes honking. The quietest resort I have stayed at, hands down  is SSR. I haven’t stayed at RIV, BCV or BRV/CCV yet.


----------



## vivianmarie244

I've not heard good things about the food at Good's Food to Go for breakfast.  What is the closest/fastest counter service for breakfast so we can get to the parks ASAP?


----------



## BillPA

???


----------



## Chuck S

vivianmarie244 said:


> I've not heard good things about the food at Good's Food to Go for breakfast.  What is the closest/fastest counter service for breakfast so we can get to the parks ASAP?


If you're at OKW and want breakfast, your choices are Goods to Go (counter Service) Olivia's (Table Service) or the Conch Flats General Store where you can buy cereal, milk, Entenmann's bakery stuff.  That's it.  That is all the food services available, unless you hop a bus or drive to Disney Springs.

We usually order stuff for breakfast from Amazon Prime Now, or pick up some Entenmann's from the General Store.


----------



## Deb & Bill

vivianmarie244 said:


> I've not heard good things about the food at Good's Food to Go for breakfast.  What is the closest/fastest counter service for breakfast so we can get to the parks ASAP?


Goods to Go is the main pool counter service.  There is no indoor dining and the counter is open to the outside.  There are picnic tables to sit at.   Fastest/quickest/closest is in your OKW kitchen or kitchenette.


----------



## Deb & Bill

yaya74 said:


> It's so beautiful! How long does it take to walk from 55 to HH?


Maybe 15 minutes.  You'll have to cross the street twice to get to the HH.  Stay on the sidewalk once you get to Bldg 56 or 45.


----------



## HollyMD

What is the best request to make to be closest to the DS walking path?


----------



## Chuck S

HollyMD said:


> What is the best request to make to be closest to the DS walking path?


Building 55 or 56


----------



## HollyMD

@Chuck S, thank you!


----------



## SwanVT2

Chuck S said:


> Building 55 or 56


How long does it take to walk from OKW to DS? Thanks!


----------



## Lost boy

Depends on if you go through SSR or across the parking lot around the Cirque building and enter the security point there, if it's open. We could walk from building 11 to the Springs through SSR in about 50mins, the times we went in by Cirque about 35. We usually walked it twice a day the two weeks we were there. We found the Cirque spot only open in the afternoons, if that was closed you can walk pass it and enter through the orange garage, there's signs to point you along.


----------



## HollyMD

Boats to DS are not currently running, correct?


----------



## Lost boy

We left a week ago and there were no boats running.


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you!


----------



## WawaCoffee

How does this resort stack up for solo travelers? I wasn't planning on staying Deluxe, but with the shortened park hours, I'm now considering spending evenings at the pool area of my resort.


----------



## dhorner233

WawaCoffee said:


> How does this resort stack up for solo travelers? I wasn't planning on staying Deluxe, but with the shortened park hours, I'm now considering spending evenings at the pool area of my resort.



I haven't done OKW solo but think it would be a good choice. Not a lot of kids all over the place. Quiet. Spread out. Adult themed.


----------



## Chuck S

I often take solo trips to OKW, and splurge on a 1 bedroom for myself.  Pretty awesome.


----------



## MouseLover

Goods Food to Go

I had a ham-&-cheese melt that was very good and a Biscuit & Gravy that was not. Did not try Olivia’s but plan to on our upcoming trip.


----------



## wallyslw

We stayed ther for 1 night before switching to the Poly for our split stay. We were very sad to leave


----------



## mamaofsix

Re:  the boat to Disney Springs not running.  Does this boat transportation come out of OKW annual dues?

At this point, most other boats at Disney are running and I don't understand why this one is not.  They can't claim "COVID precautions" when most other boats are running.  

Makes me wonder if it's a cost cutting measure.  And, if so, will it _ever_ be back? Or will Disney use this as an excuse to get rid of the perk for the long term?


----------



## Chuck S

mamaofsix said:


> Re:  the boat to Disney Springs not running.  Does this boat transportation come out of OKW annual dues?
> 
> At this point, most other boats at Disney are running and I don't understand why this one is not.  They can't claim "COVID precautions" when most other boats are running.
> 
> Makes me wonder if it's a cost cutting measure.  And, if so, will it _ever_ be back? Or will Disney use this as an excuse to get rid of the perk for the long term?


The original, comfy party barge was paid by dues.  When they switched to the larger capacity boats, it was my understanding that the costs were now paid by the Downtown Disney/Disney Springs merchants.


----------



## mamaofsix

Chuck S said:


> The original, comfy party barge was paid by dues.  When they switched to the larger capacity boats, it was my understanding that the costs were now paid by the Downtown Disney/Disney Springs merchants.


Hmmmm... so, seems to me that makes it even more unlikely that it will be back.


----------



## Chuck S

mamaofsix said:


> Hmmmm... so, seems to me that makes it even more unlikely that it will be back.


Pretty sure it will return eventually, but probably not as long as masking and COVID protocols are in place.


----------



## WawaCoffee

Is the outdoor seating area at Olivia's always open (weather permitting, of course)? I don't want to make an ADR if it's indoors only.


----------



## Chuck S

WawaCoffee said:


> Is the outdoor seating area at Olivia's always open (weather permitting, of course)? I don't want to make an ADR if it's indoors only.


You can certainly ask for outdoors when you check in for your ADR.  As to whether or not it will be available can depend on a lot of things, like how many servers are working and so forth.


----------



## DVCanonymouse

We have a 1 bedroom near HH for 4 adults. We hope to get one of the buidlings where the bathroom can be accessed through the laundry. Would building 62 or 64 be a good request for us?  Also, this DVC newbie can't figure out how to make a request on the on-line reservation.  Do I have to call Member Services, or am I just missing something? TIA!


----------



## Chuck S

DVCanonymouse said:


> We have a 1 bedroom near HH for 4 adults. We hope to get one of the buidlings where the bathroom can be accessed through the laundry. Would building 62 or 64 be a good request for us?  Also, this DVC newbie can't figure out how to make a request on the on-line reservation.  Do I have to call Member Services, or am I just missing something? TIA!


Buildings 62, 63 and 64 are NOT in the designated near HH category.  Buildings in the near HH category are 11 to 14 and 23 to 26, none of them have the laundry room bathroom entrance.  Do not make DVC requests through the online check-in section, make them directly with member services through email, chat or calling.  And then do not use the online check-in request area, or your original requests will be deleted from the system.

Your best option would be to modify the reservation, dropping the near HH designation, then requesting to be in building 62. 63, or 64.  The next best is to be in building 30 to 35, those are the closest buildings to HH, other than the 60s buildings, that have the second bathroom entrance.  The 60s buildings are often held for people with mobility/stairs issues, as they are the only ones with elevators.  And 63 has some (not all) Handicap Accessible units, so showers and commodes may be roll-in and raised.


----------



## need2travel

Hi All, OKW newbie here.
DH & I are doing a 3 night no park stay here in late June before moving over to YC for 11 nights w/ park tix.  We plan on hitting up DS a lot while we're at OKW &- I'm figuring the boats won't be running then so can someone please enlighten me as to where the walking path to DS is? I can't seem to locate it on a map.  I understand it's not a short walk & it can't be taken at night but I figure it'll save us a bus ride or two. I've been reading thru this forum since we know next to nothing about OKW but are excited for our stay!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

need2travel said:


> Hi All, OKW newbie here.
> DH & I are doing a 3 night no park stay here in late June before moving over to YC for 11 nights w/ park tix.  We plan on hitting up DS a lot while we're at OKW &- I'm figuring the boats won't be running then so can someone please enlighten me as to where the walking path to DS is? I can't seem to locate it on a map.  I understand it's not a short walk & it can't be taken at night but I figure it'll save us a bus ride or two. I've been reading thru this forum since we know next to nothing about OKW but are excited for our stay!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Between bldgs. 54 & 55


----------



## The Jackal

need2travel said:


> Hi All, OKW newbie here.
> DH & I are doing a 3 night no park stay here in late June before moving over to YC for 11 nights w/ park tix.  We plan on hitting up DS a lot while we're at OKW &- I'm figuring the boats won't be running then so can someone please enlighten me as to where the walking path to DS is? I can't seem to locate it on a map.  I understand it's not a short walk & it can't be taken at night but I figure it'll save us a bus ride or two. I've been reading thru this forum since we know next to nothing about OKW but are excited for our stay!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


It’s not perfect but here is a pic.  It gives you an idea.


----------



## carlbarry

WawaCoffee said:


> How does this resort stack up for solo travelers? I wasn't planning on staying Deluxe, but with the shortened park hours, I'm now considering spending evenings at the pool area of my resort.


OKW is my home resort, and I've stayed there, I think, 5 times.  All solo.  It is very nice.
One stay there in December, at the pool party, they had for free (!) little plastic globes for the kids to put in sand and sea shells.  There were very few kids, so the second time I saw this, I asked if adults could make them, too.  Well, it being Disney World, the answer was "of course!"  In a few seconds there were a bunch of adults joining me; I broke the dam!


----------



## need2travel

Thank you Grumpy & Jackel!!


----------



## goofynut41

Want to plan a trip to Key West Florida and would like to add a trip to Disney also and stay in the Old Key West Resort. Which is the best building to request for location to bus and dining? We are a older couple and can't walk very far, my husband will have to rent a scooter.
Thank You


----------



## mamamia2005

goofynut41 said:


> Want to plan a trip to Key West Florida and would like to add a trip to Disney also and stay in the Old Key West Resort. Which is the best building to request for location to bus and dining? We are a older couple and can't walk very far, my husband will have to rent a scooter.
> Thank You



You may be better requesting a room near Peninsular road. It is the first bus stop for picking up and dropping off at the resort. It not too far to walk over the bridge to the main pool and store etc. We personally always request building 26 now. It is part of the HH category.


----------



## Chuck S

goofynut41 said:


> Want to plan a trip to Key West Florida and would like to add a trip to Disney also and stay in the Old Key West Resort. Which is the best building to request for location to bus and dining? We are a older couple and can't walk very far, my husband will have to rent a scooter.
> Thank You


I think the near Hospitality House  booking category would likely be your best option, if you are booking it with a DVC reservation.  If your husband uses a scooter, be sure to let them know that when you book so you can get ground floor for medical reason noted, as only 3 buildings have elevators.  If it is just the two of you, I'd probably try for building 23 to 26, as they are closest to the first bus stop (Peninsular Road) and they are close to the resort restaurant and store.   If you can't get the near HH category, try for building 27, 28, 15 or 16


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I need absolution  After 28 years and only one night not at OKW, I just put in an offer to double my points at SS.
The deal was excellent.  Cross fingers on ROFR.

My plan is to always still stay at OKW but I will now own somewhere else, too.

Chuck, anyone, can I be forgiven?


----------



## Chuck S

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I need absolution  After 28 years and only one night not at OKW, I just put in an offer to double my points at SS.
> The deal was excellent.  Cross fingers on ROFR.
> 
> My plan is to always still stay at OKW but I will now own somewhere else, too.
> 
> Chuck, anyone, can I be forgiven?



I strayed from OKW once, to the Poly Studios.  And I do plan to stay at AKL _someda_y...


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> I strayed from OKW once, to the Poly Studios.  And I do plan to stay at AKL _someda_y...


----------



## jimbostacks

Hey Team

Lots of pool capacity reports out there this week.   I will be there next week after Easter.   Can you confirm recent pool experiences?

thank you!


----------



## BillPA

We joined in 1993 at The Disney Vacation Club, now OKW. We also added on at BCV the week it opened, and WL, now Bolder Ridge. We have stayed at all the on site DVC except RIV. We sold BCV a few years back, it was getting to be a real pain to book and the rooms were never ready until after 6 PM. The best part of DVC is all the choices you have. OKW will always be our favorite.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BillPA said:


> We joined in 1993 at The Disney Vacation Club, now OKW. We also added on at BCV the week it opened, and WL, now Bolder Ridge. We have stayed at all the on site DVC except RIV. We sold BCV a few years back, it was getting to be a real pain to book and the rooms were never ready until after 6 PM. The best part of DVC is all the choices you have. OKW will always be our favorite.


Bill, our DVC journey has been similar to yours.  We bought OKW in 1997, BCV just before it opened and VWL just before it opened.  We sold BCV in 2006 because we got tired of paying Disney so much every month.  OKW is still our favorite, too.


----------



## bcuinohio

Chuck S said:


> I strayed from OKW once, to the Poly Studios.  And I do plan to stay at AKL _someda_y...


You’re allowed to stray.   I have enjoyed every DVC resort I have stayed at. They all have their own unique charm.


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Looking for some feedback on a room request, as I know very little about this resort and will be staying here for a week! I'll be staying in a studio room.

Priority #1- I'd like to request a quiet section of the resort. I realize that "quiet" is subjective, and also up to the lottery of who my neighbors will be, but generally speaking, away from bus stops, main roads, etc. I was going to request Turtle Pond Road or South Point Road for this reason. I don't mind the long walk to hospitality house.

Priority #2- Top floor. I've been reviewing the map via Touring Plans, and there seems to be a number of buildings with only two floors, with studio rooms available on the top floor. For example, building 51.

So, my request would read... Turtle Pond Road or South Point Road, top floor.

Does this seem OK? Are there better areas of the resort that are suited for my request? Is it better to ask for specific building numbers? Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Looking for some feedback on a room request, as I know very little about this resort and will be staying here for a week! I'll be staying in a studio room.
> 
> Priority #1- I'd like to request a quiet section of the resort. I realize that "quiet" is subjective, and also up to the lottery of who my neighbors will be, but generally speaking, away from bus stops, main roads, etc. I was going to request Turtle Pond Road or South Point Road for this reason. I don't mind the long walk to hospitality house.
> 
> Priority #2- Top floor. I've been reviewing the map via Touring Plans, and there seems to be a number of buildings with only two floors, with studio rooms available on the top floor. For example, building 51.
> 
> So, my request would read... Turtle Pond Road or South Point Road, top floor.
> 
> Does this seem OK? Are there better areas of the resort that are suited for my request? Is it better to ask for specific building numbers? Thanks!


Some of the building on Turtle Pond and Southpoint are close to the main roads like Bonnet Creek Parkway and Buena Vista Drive, Building 38, 39, 41, 49 and  50 would be the worst for that road noise, buildings 34 and 35 would be you quietest choices, and 47, 48, 53, 54 and 56 waould also be good choices, 45. 46 amd 55 may get some noise from the Disney Springs boats, when they resume running, but even so, they are pretty quiet.

As all studios at OKW are part of 2 bedroom lockoffs, you may find it helpful to but a rolled up towel down by the connecting door to the one bedroom portion.

Remember, only 3 buildings at OKW have elevators, so if someone in your party can't do stairs, you will need to request a ground floor unit or elevator building (62, 63 and 64 have elevators).

There is a change to the map below, they enlarged the traffic circle at the end of South Point, and the buses turn around there now, they no longer go through the parking area for buildings 51 and 52.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Looking for a room request suggestion.  We bought into DVC at OKW in 2012, but honestly have yet to stay there.  We will be staying there for the first time in August and have a studio reservation NOT near the HH reserved.  Looking for a suggestion as to which room to request.  We are a family of 4 and stairs are not a problem for us.  We really don't have many preferences as to room, just something with a nice view that is not of the parking lot and maybe as close to the HH as possible without actually making a HH location request.


----------



## Chuck S

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Looking for a room request suggestion.  We bought into DVC at OKW in 2012, but honestly have yet to stay there.  We will be staying there for the first time in August and have a studio reservation NOT near the HH reserved.  Looking for a suggestion as to which room to request.  We are a family of 4 and stairs are not a problem for us.  We really don't have many preferences as to room, just something with a nice view that is not of the parking lot and maybe as close to the HH as possible without actually making a HH location request.


Well, pretty much a studio is a studio is a studio.  Almost all of them are located on the ends of the buildings.  Probably for best view and close to HH without being in HH, Building 62 or 16 would be good, that should have a view of a golf course water feature.  Buildings 34 and 35 also have a gold/water feature view, but may be father from the HH than you'd like.  But they are close to the Turtle Pond bus stop.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck,
I just had my second contract sent to ROFR for OKW - EXTENDED!!  So excited. (yes, I added at SSR, too, to use at OKW)


----------



## Chuck S

ENJOY!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Looking for a room request suggestion.  We bought into DVC at OKW in 2012, but honestly have yet to stay there.  We will be staying there for the first time in August and have a studio reservation NOT near the HH reserved.  Looking for a suggestion as to which room to request.  We are a family of 4 and stairs are not a problem for us.  We really don't have many preferences as to room, just something with a nice view that is not of the parking lot and maybe as close to the HH as possible without actually making a HH location request.


There are four buildings that I avoid if I am booking a studio.  14, 18, 35 and 38.  They have studios in the corners of the building, not at the end.  Two studios are next to each other.  So that limits your windows in the studio.  You only have the peephole and the patio door for natural light; no additional window like all the other studios.  These are square U shaped buildings, three stories.   14 is the HH area, so you won't get that one.  But 18 is on Millers Road and 35 and 38 are on Turtle Pond.


----------



## mickeymom629

We are staying in a 2 bedroom at OKW next week.  What soaps and detergents are provided these days?  There used to be the small Palmolive and a started box of detergent, along with bathroom samples.  Is that still the case?  I usually bring my own of a lot of things (we are driving), but I was curious if anything is still provided.


----------



## The Jackal

mickeymom629 said:


> We are staying in a 2 bedroom at OKW next week.  What soaps and detergents are provided these days?  There used to be the small Palmolive and a started box of detergent, along with bathroom samples.  Is that still the case?  I usually bring my own of a lot of things (we are driving), but I was curious if anything is still provided.


Yes everything is provided. Body wash, conditioner and shampoo will be in large pumps mounted to shower wall.


----------



## mickeymom629

The Jackal said:


> Yes everything is provided. Body wash, conditioner and shampoo will be in large pumps mounted to shower wall.


Thank you!  So kitchen sink soap, too?


----------



## Chuck S

mickeymom629 said:


> Thank you!  So kitchen sink soap, too?


Yes, probably still a small bottle, but maybe not Palmolive, but an eco friendly brand.


----------



## BillPA

If you don't have what you need or you run out, just call housekeeping for a refill.


----------



## Deb & Bill

No more Palmolive.  They have the Eco dish detergent and laundry detergent.


----------



## jimbostacks

Love the shampoo, conditioner, etc.  wife always brings a dove bar of soap....just not a fan of pump soap


----------



## Deb & Bill

jimbostacks said:


> Love the shampoo, conditioner, etc.  wife always brings a dove bar of soap....just not a fan of pump soap


DVC doesn't have pump soap.  They have small bars of hand soap at the sink.


----------



## MikkiMom

Is it separate bottles of shampoo & conditioner, or one bottle with them combined.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MikkiMom said:


> Is it separate bottles of shampoo & conditioner, or one bottle with them combined.


Shampoo, conditioner and shower gel are three separate bottles mounted on the shower wall.


----------



## Buddyboy1

Deb & Bill said:


> Shampoo, conditioner and shower gel are three separate bottles mounted on the shower wall.


Hello all I'm new to the forum! Are boats running to Disney springs? TIA


----------



## badeacon

Buddyboy1 said:


> Hello all I'm new to the forum! Are boats running to Disney springs? TIA


Not at this time.


----------



## dhorner233

The Jackal said:


> Yes everything is provided. Body wash, conditioner and shampoo will be in large pumps mounted to shower wall.



Here are some things that are in the room:


----------



## mickeymom629

Just back last night from building 32 (3230) - 2 bedroom like Dhorner just posted.  Great location.  We had arrived on Sunday a.m. about 10:30 and updated my arrival time.  After walking around DS on a mission to convert old tickets to new ones to put on my MDE and getting a snack, we headed to the Turtle Pond pool to sit at a picnic table until our villa was ready.  About 1:30 we got notified that it was! I had requested Old Turtle Pond Road.  DH was a litlte upset I didn't request lowest level, as we were on the 3rd floor, but I prefer that.  I was afraid to have too many requests, so I picked location.  Everything seemed clean.  I had picked no maid service but someone emptied our kitchen trash daily.  On the 4th day, they also did our bathrooms. No new towels.

Buses were there by 6:27 a.m. on the mornings we went to the parks.  Coincidentally, on Tuesday, the first bus was AK and we were the only ones on the bus (had walked to the stop on Penninsular road, just in case) until 3 ppl got on at the HH.  We had left our villa about 6:20 to walk there and bus came/left before 6:30.  On Wednesday, we were running about 5 minutes later, so we decided to go to the bus stop in front of our building and, as we were walking there at 6:27, a MK bus pulled up. We were the only  ones on the entire trip and the first bus in line at the park where they held us for a few minutes.  It was so coincidental that the buses that came first on both mornings were the ones we needed!

On Tues, we did AK from 7 to about 7 and were so happy to see a bus for OKW waiting to take us home!  On Wed, we did MK from 7 to about 5 (and saw characters at the train station on the way out!) and people were at the OKW bus stop complaining that they had been there for an hour.  We waited while two Riviera  buses (the first had the marque as Mushu, so it wasn't even a Riviera bus) came right after each other so the second bus picked up no one - the stop right next to OKW.  Meanwhile, someone in our line was really upset because she and her 84 year old father had been waiting.   Finally they sent a bus over to us and, just as we pulled away, an OKW bus came...  Not sure if everyone was able to get on our bus or not.  I'm not sure what happened but someone really dropped the ball on this.

We walked to Disney Springs via the path to SSR.  Saw the old path closed so that everyone can funnel in to DS for temp check and security.  I loved taking walks on the 2.5 mile loop as we had 2 resort days and I like to get my steps in.  There needs to be a stop sign for golf carts when you get to the path from the South Point parking circle.  Walkers definitely need to look both ways before entering the path. The resort looked as pretty as ever to me.

On Thursday, after our walk, we were going to go to the quiet pool but, on the way back from our walk about noon, it looked a bit crowded though I think there were chairs available.  We decided to relax in our place instead since we had an early reservation for Raglan Road dinner.

(I posted brief trip reports on the Theme Park Strategies - Just back thread)


----------



## Miaka1

So excited to be headed back to OKW in June!  Its been 5 years since I have stayed here, and have not done any trips during covid.  Couple of questions.  I know the boats are not running to Disney Springs.  How is the bus situation to Disney Springs?  Do they seem to be running often? (we don't want to walk that far)
Is the snack bar at Turtle Pond open? Is there a refillable mug station there, or only at Goods Food to Go? Have they started letting you fill your own mugs? Or do cast members fill them for you?


----------



## crazymomof4

Following.  Our first stay at OKW will be in Oct, the second part of a split-stay with SSR.  So excited about "getting to know" these resorts.


----------



## Buddyboy1

dhorner233 said:


> Here are some things that are in the room:
> 
> View attachment 569972
> 
> View attachment 569974
> 
> View attachment 569975
> 
> View attachment 569976
> 
> View attachment 569977
> 
> View attachment 569978


Hi! TIA  do 2 bedrooms have 2 patios?  Thanks☺


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Buddyboy1 said:


> Hi! TIA  do 2 bedrooms have 2 patios?  Thanks☺


No but there are 2 entrances to the same patio.  One from the living room and one from the master bedroom.


----------



## Chuck S

Buddyboy1 said:


> Hi! TIA  do 2 bedrooms have 2 patios?  Thanks☺




It depends.  A two bedroom LOCK-OFF unit (a studio connected to a one bedroom) will have 2 patios, a small patio in the studio section and the large patio in the one bedroom section. A lock off also has two exterior entrances, so people in the studio can come and go as they please without disturbing people in the one bedroom section.  The studio section will also have a kitchenette. 

A dedicated 2 bedroom will have just the one large patio attached to the living room. And the 2nd bedroom won't have the kitchenette, but a larger closet.  Other than that, a lock off and dedicated are identical.

The lock off or dedicated are separate booking categories, and the decision must be made when the reservation is made.


----------



## Buddyboy1

Chuck S said:


> It depends.  A two bedroom LOCK-OFF unit (a studio connected to a one bedroom) will have 2 patios, a small patio in the studio section and the large patio in the one bedroom section. A lock off also had two exterior entrances, so people in the studio can come and go as they please without disturbing people in the one bedroom section.  The studio section will also have a kitchenette.  Othan
> 
> A dedicated 2 bedroom will have just the one large patio attached to the living room. And the 3nd bedroom won't have the kitchenette, but a larger closet.  Other than that, a lock off and dedicated are identical.
> 
> The lock off or dedicated are separate booking categories, and the decision must be made when the reservation is made.


Many thanks!!


----------



## DISJeff74

New OKW owner from CT as of yesterday evening here! We stayed in February for 5 nights and loved the resort. We will back for our first stay as “owners” on the 50th!


----------



## Chuck S

DISJeff74 said:


> New OKW owner from CT as of yesterday evening here! We stayed in February for 5 nights and loved the resort. We will back for our first stay as “owners” on the 50th!



WELCOME HOME!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chuck S said:


> WELCOME HOME!


I got rid of the SSR resales and signed up for enough OKW Es to join the DVC 1000 pt club.  First one (only 150pts.) passed ROFR today,


----------



## BeeBopp717

Love OKW. It’s our 2nd home. “The Gurgle” is our 3rd  There is nothing better then landing at MCO, hopping off the bus at OKW & grabbing a burger with extra cheese from Good’s while watching your babies swim in the sun, knowing you’re on conch time. My folks are original members; posted in another group I remember touring OKW as a little girl in a hard hat when they were doing the big sell (36 now). Hi  fellow OKW lovers!


----------



## CarolynFH

DH just read a post on FB from someone saying they stayed in villa 2222 at OKW, “a 5 bedroom villa.” Is there such a villa, or is it a typo?


----------



## Chuck S

CarolynFH said:


> DH just read a post on FB from someone saying they stayed in villa 2222 at OKW, “a 5 bedroom villa.” Is there such a villa, or is it a typo?


Typo.  There are 5 real beds in a 3 bedroom Grand Villa.  Two double/full size beds, two queen beds and the king in the master suite..  Plus the fold out couch and sleeper chair.


----------



## CarolynFH

Chuck S said:


> Typo.  There are 5 real beds in a 3 bedroom Grand Villa.  Two double/full size beds, two queen beds and the king in the master suite..  Plus the fold out couch and sleeper chair.


Thanks - I thought there was some error on the poster's part!  If OKW had been known as a Disney CEO's favorite resort, I could imagine a huge suite reserved just for him, but I didn't think a 5 bedroom could remain hidden from DVC members for 30 years!


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Staying at OKW now. What the heck is going on with the busses? From Magic Kingdom, three (yes- THREE) Riviera busses and two Wilderness Lodge busses came and went before ours finally arrived. We waited nearly an hour. The bus line was revolting and eventually a supervisor pulled a bus from another route.

This was the same experience I had while leaving Epcot yesterday... multiple busses coming and going before the OKW bus arrived.

I spoke to the front desk and he couldn't provide any details, but stated that he speaks to furious Guests every day about it.


----------



## The Jackal

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Staying at OKW now. What the heck is going on with the busses? From Magic Kingdom, three (yes- THREE) Riviera busses and two Wilderness Lodge busses came and went before ours finally arrived. We waited nearly an hour. The bus line was revolting and eventually a supervisor pulled a bus from another route.
> 
> This was the same experience I had while leaving Epcot yesterday... multiple busses coming and going before the OKW bus arrived.
> 
> I spoke to the front desk and he couldn't provide any details, but stated that he speaks to furious Guests every day about it.


WL is like 3 minutes away, literally. That bus can go there and back about 3 times before the OKW bus can make it to the resort.


----------



## The Jackal

CarolynFH said:


> DH just read a post on FB from someone saying they stayed in villa 2222 at OKW, “a 5 bedroom villa.” Is there such a villa, or is it a typo?


Yes it’s a 3 bedroom GV. I stayed in that room last November. The room is very nice, some of the kitchen cabinets are a little rough on the inside (sink cabinet was the worst) It was nice and quiet and had a nice view of the golf course.


----------



## Chause

Staying at OKW for our first time because we haven't been able to use our points at the Grand Californian. I have a couple questions I'm hoping to get answered.  1.) Has anybody had costco deliver to OKW? There will be 10 of us (6 kids) in a 3 bedroom and Costco would be the most cost efficient for food. However, the closest warehouse looks pretty far away. 2.) can you get pizza delivered straight to your villa or do they have to meet you at the front desk? Thanks everyone.  I've been considering buying points in Florida and can't wait for this "test drive"!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chause said:


> Staying at OKW for our first time because we haven't been able to use our points at the Grand Californian. I have a couple questions I'm hoping to get answered.  1.) Has anybody had costco deliver to OKW? There will be 10 of us (6 kids) in a 3 bedroom and Costco would be the most cost efficient for food. However, the closest warehouse looks pretty far away. 2.) can you get pizza delivered straight to your villa or do they have to meet you at the front desk? Thanks everyone.  I've been considering buying points in Florida and can't wait for this "test drive"!


Most GV at OKW start on the second floor and there are very few elevators (only in three buildings).  In the upstairs bedrooms, one only has two double beds instead of two queen beds and the bathroom is smaller.


----------



## Chuck S

The only ground floor entry GV is in bldg 48, and it is a handicap accessible unit (raised commode, less storage due to turning radius for wheelchairs),  The GVs with elevator access (Bldg 63) are also Handicap modified.


----------



## BecuzImaLady

Hello, staying in a 1 bedroom on 5/25/2021 and would like to know if a pack n play and high chair are standard in the room or if I need to request them? Also, does anyone know if the pack n play has a mattress?
Thanks!


----------



## BillPA

Both should be in the unit, with a mattress. If not for some reason, just call housekeeping and they will bring you what you need. There is a button on the phone for housekeeping.


----------



## Chuck S

The pack n play is usually in the closet of the Master bedroom, the high chair is usually in the entry way closet.


----------



## Deb & Bill

In my last five stays, there wasn't a pack and play in the closet.  You may need to request one as soon as you check in.  And I haven't seen any high chairs either.  No brooms, no mops, no cleaning materials, sometimes a vacuum.  No pack and play and no high chair.


----------



## The Jackal

Deb & Bill said:


> In my last five stays, there wasn't a pack and play in the closet.  You may need to request one as soon as you check in.  And I haven't seen any high chairs either.  No brooms, no mops, no cleaning materials, sometimes a vacuum.  No pack and play and no high chair.


When we were there in late April they were putting a new not sure if it a swiffer type vacuum in all rooms at OKW. They had a golf cart with 50 of them on it. We had the room occupied sign on and I saw the CM with them. She then brought the one up to our room.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> In my last five stays, there wasn't a pack and play in the closet.  You may need to request one as soon as you check in.  And I haven't seen any high chairs either.  No brooms, no mops, no cleaning materials, sometimes a vacuum.  No pack and play and no high chair.


We didn't have a broom or vacuum in our villa in March.  We had to ask after dropping glaze from Krispy Kreme's finest.


----------



## Chuck S

I'm guessing the pack n play and high chairs were removed to be sure they were cleaned properly between uses due to COVID. Now available upon request, apparently.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

OKW newb here! We are planning a January trip to OKW. We are not bus people. Prior to our most recent trip to AKL we never stay at resort that requires mostly busses. (WL, POLY, BLT, BCV). The amount of busses to JH were few and far between due to covid. But I have a small amount of points and want to stretch them at OKW. What's the bus situation like? Building recommendations for either near HH or not? Planning to go studio. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks yall!


----------



## Chuck S

At OKW a studio is a studio, pretty much, no differences in location.  If you have problems with stairs, be sure to request ground floor, as only 3 buildings have elevators.

The first bus stop is peninsular road, but you'd need to ride through the rest of the resorts once you board. There are 5 bus stops total:  Peninsular Road, South Point, Old Turtle Pond, Miller's Road and North Cove Road (Hospitality House).  I usually prefer the Old Turtle Pond area, requesting to be near the bus stop.  It is the 3rd stop, and I rarely have problems with full busses.  But busses CAN be full at Miller's Road and Hospitality House.  Also remember that studios at OKW have two real queen beds, no couch, only a small two person dining table.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Deb & Bill said:


> In my last five stays, there wasn't a pack and play in the closet.  You may need to request one as soon as you check in.  And I haven't seen any high chairs either.  No brooms, no mops, no cleaning materials, sometimes a vacuum.  No pack and play and no high chair.



Same with ours at AKV and BWV although no vacuum at either.   Made me wonder if it had been necessary we called for one if we would be given one or if a housekeeper would come and take care of it.   It's all become much less of a home away from home or even a timeshare and more hotel.


----------



## Tigger's ally

ILoveMyDVC said:


> We had to ask after dropping glaze from Krispy Kreme's finest.


That right there is punishable by law. Perpetrator will be sentenced to 30 days without any more Krispy Kreme's.  STOP THE GLAZE DROPPING MAN!


----------



## chilly2336

We are considering a stay at OKW and I have seen several "complaints" about bus service in this thread.  However, since all Disney resorts have bus service issues from time to time would someone provide feedback on OKW bus service in general to/from all parks?

Also, we are looking at booking a studio and since we have not stayed here before is there any location in OKW that is better than most for a bus stop that you can readily get on the first one to arrive?


----------



## Chuck S

chilly2336 said:


> We are considering a stay at OKW and I have seen several "complaints" about bus service in this thread.  However, since all Disney resorts have bus service issues from time to time would someone provide feedback on OKW bus service in general to/from all parks?
> 
> Also, we are looking at booking a studio and since we have not stayed here before is there any location in OKW that is better than most for a bus stop that you can readily get on the first one to arrive?


The first stop coming into the resort from the parks is Peninsular Road.  The stops, in normal order (which can vary for road construction and things) Is Peninsular Road, South Point, Old Turtle Pond, Millers Road and North Cove Road (Hospitality House/main check-in)


I've never had issues getting on buses at any of the first 3 stops.  Buses are sometimes totally full by the time they get to hospitality house.

At OKW, a studio is a studio, pretty much.  The Peninsular Road stop is closest to buildings 23 to 26 those are in the Near Hospitality House booking category. If you want Peninsular Road stop and are not in the Hospital House category, request buildings 27 to 29.

My personal favorite buildings are 30 to 35, near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop.

Remember that OKW does not have elevators, except in buildings 62, 63 and 64 which were built after the rest of the resort was finished and there had been changes to the Disabilities act which required elevators.   If you're traveling with someone who has mobility issues be sure to request first floor for medical reasons, although in general the stairs at OKW aren't bad, 1/2 flight, a landing, and another half flight.  There are some buildings with studios on the 3rd floor, but most studios are on the first or second floor.


----------



## chilly2336

Thanks for the info!


----------



## corn princess

Do they have towels at the pool for guests to use or do we need to bring our own?!


----------



## CarolynFH

corn princess said:


> Do they have towels at the pool for guests to use or do we need to bring our own?!


There are towels at the pools. No need to bring any unless you just want to.


----------



## kmorlock

Question for OKW veterans on rooms...what building number “almost” hangs over the canal the boat takes to Springs?  We have been mostly assigned Miller, Penisular bus stop area and might like to request something different.  *Disclaimer - we would like something that puts space between us and others due to our often noisy toddler.


----------



## Wedgeout

kmorlock said:


> Question for OKW veterans on rooms...what building number “almost” hangs over the canal the boat takes to Springs?  We have been mostly assigned Miller, Penisular bus stop area and might like to request something different.  *Disclaimer - we would like something that puts space between us and others due to our often noisy toddler.


Those canal buildings are 45,46 along with 55. A building that might give you extra space feel in that same area is building 56. Little one can express themself without being on the golf course. Plus it’s close to the current second bus stop (south point) and the pool/playground there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Chuck S said:


> My personal favorite buildings are 30 to 35, near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop


SHHHHHHHH!  That's our faves too.


----------



## kmorlock

BecuzImaLady said:


> Hello, staying in a 1 bedroom on 5/25/2021 and would like to know if a pack n play and high chair are standard in the room or if I need to request them? Also, does anyone know if the pack n play has a mattress?
> Thanks!


FYI - Looks like your trip already happened but, A very nice CM at OKW told me they have actual cribs (compact sized) available on request, FCFS.  We still used the P&P but, might do the crib next time.


----------



## BillPA

> corn princess said:
> Do they have towels at the pool for guests to use or do we need to bring our own?!


There are towels at the pools. No need to bring any unless you just want to.

DVC Owner at BWV since Nov. 1997
Gold Passholder
D23 Gold Charter Member


When did they start allowing guests to use the pools? I thought they had to be on the reservation to use the resort facilities.


----------



## Chuck S

BillPA said:


> When did they start allowing guests to use the pools? I thought they had to be on the reservation to use the resort facilities.


----------



## BethanyMouse

Room suggestion help?  We are a family of 4 with two young children- ages 7 and 2.  We will have our car as our main transportation to and from parks.  Mostly we would like to be near hospitality (of course- I am guessing everyone does? or should I not care about this?) and near the pool.  We will need to use laundry facilities once as we are there for a 2 week stay. A view would be nice as my husband and I often spend nights on the balcony after putting the young ones down for an early bedtime. I am open to any suggestions or input.  This is our first stay at OKW and we are very excited.


----------



## BethanyMouse

wallyslw said:


> We stayed ther for 1 night before switching to the Poly for our split stay. We were very sad to leave



Which did you prefer?


----------



## Tigger's ally

BethanyMouse said:


> Room suggestion help?  We are a family of 4 with two young children- ages 7 and 2.  We will have our car as our main transportation to and from parks.  Mostly we would like to be near hospitality (of course- I am guessing everyone does? or should I not care about this?) and near the pool.  We will need to use laundry facilities once as we are there for a 2 week stay. A view would be nice as my husband and I often spend nights on the balcony after putting the young ones down for an early bedtime. I am open to any suggestions or input.  This is our first stay at OKW and we are very excited.


We actually prefer units away from hospitality house.  Too much congestion around there for us.  We find Turtle pond area so relaxing.  While not the main pool, the quiet pool there is great as it has the Turtle shack snack bar and arcade. We only go to Hospitality House to catch the boat to Springs or to sit at the Gurgling Suitcase to enjoy a cold one.  Only a ten minute scenic walk back to Turtle pond from there or you can catch any bus at Peninsular Road to ride back.


----------



## Chuck S

I'm not wild about near Hospitality, either.  I try to get near the Turtle Pond bus stop.  As far as view, while there ae some exceptions, most studios don't have the best views.  Probably the nicest studio view are the canal view in bldgs 45, 46 and 55, or the golf/pond views in 34 and 35.


----------



## CarolynFH

BillPA said:


> There are towels at the pools. No need to bring any unless you just want to.
> 
> DVC Owner at BWV since Nov. 1997
> Gold Passholder
> D23 Gold Charter Member
> 
> 
> When did they start allowing guests to use the pools? I thought they had to be on the reservation to use the resort facilities.


“People on the reservation” = “resort guests”

It’s ok, Bill, sometimes my brain reads things wrong too.


----------



## BillPA

I read it as guests, not those staying on the reservation but staying else where.


----------



## CarolynFH

BillPA said:


> I read it as guests, not those staying on the reservation but staying else where.


I can understand your reading it that way, since the OP didn’t specify “resort guests” as opposed to “day guests,” and obviously I thought OP implied the former not the latter.


----------



## Chuck S

BillPA said:


> I read it as guests, not those staying on the reservation but staying else where.


Well, now your reply makes sense.  I thought you were just being funny.


----------



## DisneyGal24

What is the status on boat transportation to Disney Springs?


----------



## Chuck S

DisneyGal24 said:


> What is the status on boat transportation to Disney Springs?


I haven't heard....has Port Orleans opened again?  I really doubt well see the Springs boats until Port Orleans is at least scheduled to open, since the boats share skippers and maintenance, which (supposedly) is paid for by the Springs Merchants association.  The merchants will want the most bang for their buck (ie more guests/shoppers).


----------



## Deb & Bill

BethanyMouse said:


> Room suggestion help?  We are a family of 4 with two young children- ages 7 and 2.  We will have our car as our main transportation to and from parks.  Mostly we would like to be near hospitality (of course- I am guessing everyone does? or should I not care about this?) and near the pool.  We will need to use laundry facilities once as we are there for a 2 week stay. A view would be nice as my husband and I often spend nights on the balcony after putting the young ones down for an early bedtime. I am open to any suggestions or input.  This is our first stay at OKW and we are very excited.


I take it you are in a studio.  I know the pool at South Point has a really nice playground for smaller kids.  And the laundry for studio users is right at the pool (they are all close to the pools) so you can swim, plan on the playground and do laundry at the same time.  We stayed in Bldg 56 and were on the end of the building closer to the playground (studios are usually near the ends of the building except for four buildings)


----------



## BethanyMouse

Deb & Bill said:


> I take it you are in a studio.  I know the pool at South Point has a really nice playground for smaller kids.  And the laundry for studio users is right at the pool (they are all close to the pools) so you can swim, plan on the playground and do laundry at the same time.  We stayed in Bldg 56 and were on the end of the building closer to the playground (studios are usually near the ends of the building except for four buildings)
> 
> View attachment 582169View attachment 582172


Thank you!  yes, we are in a studio.


----------



## chaoskids

Hello! Checked in on Sunday. Villa and grounds are beautiful as always!  We haven't seen a single golfer yet. Is something going on with the course?  We have a great golf course view.


----------



## npatellye

BethanyMouse said:


> Room suggestion help?  We are a family of 4 with two young children- ages 7 and 2.  We will have our car as our main transportation to and from parks.  Mostly we would like to be near hospitality (of course- I am guessing everyone does? or should I not care about this?) and near the pool.  We will need to use laundry facilities once as we are there for a 2 week stay. A view would be nice as my husband and I often spend nights on the balcony after putting the young ones down for an early bedtime. I am open to any suggestions or input.  This is our first stay at OKW and we are very excited.


Maybe ask for first floor? We have not stayed in any of the OKW elevator buildings yet but we asked for first floor in November so we didn’t have to carry the 5 year old up stairs if she fell asleep in the car on the way back from a park or dinner (which she did, every single day).


----------



## corn princess

chaoskids said:


> Hello! Checked in on Sunday. Villa and grounds are beautiful as always!  We haven't seen a single golfer yet. Is something going on with the course?  We have a great golf course view.


We just left and wondered the same thing if perhaps the course was still closed!


----------



## npatellye

corn princess said:


> We just left and wondered the same thing if perhaps the course was still closed!


So odd! It was open in November and May.

Edited to add: found it! From 6/7 to 6/25, the golf course is undergoing its twice annual aerification maintenance. So it is closed and “unavailable for play. Please expect course conditions not to be fully recovered immediately following the re-opening of each of the golf courses. Discounted rate offers may be available, depending upon your chosen date of play.”


----------



## Boopuff

HI all, we're planning our first stay at OKW.  (we're going to buy into DVC!!! OKW will be our home resort).  I'm attempting to get a GV for our family.  Looking at the map of the resort, do some buildings have a lot of road noise?  I'm torn between trying to get something near HH or Turtle.  Although the buidings near the path to DS might be appealing


----------



## Deb & Bill

Boopuff said:


> HI all, we're planning our first stay at OKW.  (we're going to buy into DVC!!! OKW will be our home resort).  I'm attempting to get a GV for our family.  Looking at the map of the resort, do some buildings have a lot of road noise?  I'm torn between trying to get something near HH or Turtle.  Although the buidings near the path to DS might be appealing


We stayed in a GV in Bldg 15 (Miller's Rd) and had a nice tee box view.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Boopuff said:


> HI all, we're planning our first stay at OKW.  (we're going to buy into DVC!!! OKW will be our home resort).  I'm attempting to get a GV for our family.  Looking at the map of the resort, do some buildings have a lot of road noise?  I'm torn between trying to get something near HH or Turtle.  Although the buidings near the path to DS might be appealing


Glad to hear you are going to buy!  One of our home resorts as well.  Really love it.  We stayed in Building 29 last time and 21 or 22 time before, 29 was nice because we could easily walk to HH.  Not too much road noise for us - but I don't know how it would compare to others besides 21/22, and it wasn't something we paid attention to. 21 and 22 were very quiet, very little traffic - a bit too much out of the way for us . Here is layout of resort.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/


----------



## Lost boy

I've got to say the quietest building we've ever stayed in was building 11, at first I was like man we're stuck over here in the corner of the parking lot, but when  we got in the room we were like wow, beautiful golf course view and the best nights sleep we ever had at Disney. Two weeks in a one bedroom and I never heard a single bus or boat horn, very peaceful.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Lost boy said:


> I've got to say the quietest building we've ever stayed in was building 11, at first I was like man we're stuck over here in the corner of the parking lot, but when  we got in the room we were like wow, beautiful golf course view and the best nights sleep we ever had at Disney. Two weeks in a one bedroom and I never heard a single bus or boat horn, very peaceful.


Yes, we also stayed in Bldg 11 and watched the golfers on the course.  It was really nice there.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Just joining into follow this thread since we just closed on our contract at OKW!! Very excited to make many memories here!


----------



## bcuinohio

MamaBelle4 said:


> Just joining into follow this thread since we just closed on our contract at OKW!! Very excited to make many memories here!


Congratulations.


----------



## mlittig

MamaBelle4 said:


> Just joining into follow this thread since we just closed on our contract at OKW!! Very excited to make many memories here!



Congrats, MamaBelle4 and welcome home  OKW is one of my home sweet homes too


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Any news on if/when the boat transportation will open from OKW to Disney Springs?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> We stayed in a GV in Bldg 15 (Miller's Rd) and had a nice tee box view.



I agree!  We stayed in the 1 BR just above it once and loved the view.  Close to HH too.


----------



## Helvetica

There's an Old Key West magic band $25 add-on for resort guests.


----------



## Bdchili

Does anyone know if the boat is running to Disney Springs yet?


----------



## The Jackal

Bdchili said:


> Does anyone know if the boat is running to Disney Springs yet?


Not yet, rumors were that they were going to be running soon, but now round 2 of masks, who knows.


----------



## GrtDisGuy

Helvetica said:


> There's an Old Key West magic band $25 add-on for resort guests.
> 
> View attachment 593080


Thanks for heads up!  Ordered it for our December trip To OKW!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Helvetica said:


> There's an Old Key West magic band $25 add-on for resort guests.
> 
> View attachment 593080


NO WAY!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, we also stayed in Bldg 11 and watched the golfers on the course.  It was really nice there.


I try to avoid golfing views.  It's good the world has a variety of people in it.


----------



## Novatrix

Does anyone know if the showers are open at the main pool? I'm considering a late night flight, but there's no point if I can't shower after hanging out at the pool all afternoon.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Novatrix said:


> Does anyone know if the showers are open at the main pool? I'm considering a late night flight, but there's no point if I can't shower after hanging out at the pool all afternoon.





Novatrix said:


> Does anyone know if the showers are open at the main pool? I'm considering a late night flight, but there's no point if I can't shower after hanging out at the pool all afternoon.


They were open two weeks ago


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Helvetica said:


> There's an Old Key West magic band $25 add-on for resort guests.
> 
> View attachment 593080


My son just chose this as his magic band for our trip at the end of the month!


----------



## Simba's Mom

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I try to avoid golfing views.  It's good the world has a variety of people in it.



Interesting!  Is it partially because the lawnmowers are out cutting the golf course so early?  DH loves golf, so he doesn't mind, but I know it bothers some people.


----------



## Lost boy

Didn't hear the mowers either while staying in building 11. Most of the time we're on the move, but the times we were in the room were peaceful.


----------



## Deb & Bill

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I try to avoid golfing views.  It's good the world has a variety of people in it.


You are missing out on some hilarious golfers.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Deb & Bill said:


> You are missing out on some hilarious golfers.



Definitely!  DH brings his binoculars, and when he's not out golfing himself, he sits and watches the golfers, speculating on whether they'll make their next shot, how they'll play it, etc.  The parks are just to keep wifey out of his hair while he watches the TRUE entertainment.


----------



## LPnerd

actually, this kinda gives me the creeps.


----------



## The Jackal

LPnerd said:


> actually, this kinda gives me the creeps.


In most public places these days you are in camera anyway.


----------



## Deb & Bill

LPnerd said:


> actually, this kinda gives me the creeps.


Why?  What do you think binoculars are for?  Simba's Mom's DH isn't spying on guests in their villas, just watching golfers on the golf course. It's just another form of people watching.


----------



## LPnerd

Deb & Bill said:


> Why?  What do you think binoculars are for?  Simba's Mom's DH isn't spying on guests in their villas, just watching golfers on the golf course. It's just another form of people watching.


ok, was just stating how it made me feel. no need for comment. People watching with binoculars, still creeps me out, LOL .


----------



## jbreen2010

We are staying at OKW for the first time in a few weeks. My mom is in a wheelchair & we have a “near hospitality house” room. But my question to this group - busses to the parks - I read “peninsular” is the first stop…but looks like a big road with many stops. Does anyone have info in terms of where the first shuttle bus stop is at in the resort?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

jbreen2010 said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time in a few weeks. My mom is in a wheelchair & we have a “near hospitality house” room. But my question to this group - busses to the parks - I read “peninsular” is the first stop…but looks like a big road with many stops. Does anyone have info in terms of where the first shuttle bus stop is at in the resort?


For the parks, it is Penninsular Rd.  For Disney Springs, the bus stops at the Hospitality House and then Penninsular Rd.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jbreen2010 said:


> We are staying at OKW for the first time in a few weeks. My mom is in a wheelchair & we have a “near hospitality house” room. But my question to this group - busses to the parks - I read “peninsular” is the first stop…but looks like a big road with many stops. Does anyone have info in terms of where the first shuttle bus stop is at in the resort?


Make sure you get a first floor villa since Near Hospitality House booking category doesn't include the three buildings with elevators.   Near Hospitality House is 11-14 and 23-26.  Elevators are in 62, 63 and 64.


----------



## BillPA




----------



## Haley R

We’re debating staying here next week for the first time. We found a 2 bedroom for 3 nights for $920. It would just be Dh, me, and our ds (16 months). Is there a good splash pad/kids area? Are there any playgrounds? Thanks!


----------



## The Jackal

Haley R said:


> We’re debating staying here next week for the first time. We found a 2 bedroom for 3 nights for $920. It would just be Dh, me, and our ds (16 months). Is there a good splash pad/kids area? Are there any playgrounds? Thanks!


Wow that’s a lot, a lot of room for 2 and a infant about 1,400 sq ft. I know the main pool has a small kids pool, sand and play area.   There is a play area at the Turtle Pond pool too.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Actually kids that age usually love any pool, as long as Mom and Dad (or in our case Grandma or Grandpa) are with them.  We took our granddaughters to OKW when they were about that age, Grandpa took them to the pool every afternoon and they had a great time.


----------



## Deb & Bill

There is a playground at South Point pool area.


----------



## Haley R

Thanks everyone. We ended up not booking it but I’ll keep that in mind if we decide to stay there in the future!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> There is a playground at South Point pool area.


----------



## holyrita

Hello OKW lovers! I am staying here for the first time and normally request a dedicated studio (instead of one with a connecting room). Does OKW have that? If so, is it in one booking area (near hospitality house vs standard) or both? Thanks for your knowledge


----------



## BillPA

No, all OKW studios are lock-off units.


----------



## holyrita

BillPA said:


> No, all OKW studios are lock-off units.


Thanks! Chat told me there were dedicated studios in all DVC resorts, which I knew to be not true, so wanted to check with the experts!


----------



## BillPA

*Old Key West Villa Types*
-274 Dedicated 2BRs
-230 Lockoffs
-27 Grand Villas
-0 Dedicated Studios
-0 Dedicated 1BR
Total = 531 Villas / 761 Max. Villas Available

*Old Key West Villa Sizes*
-Studio: 390 sq. ft.
-1 BR: 1005 sq. ft.
-2 BR: 1410 sq. ft.
-GV: 2375 sq. ft.


----------



## gracelrm

While at OKW in the South Point area, I was entertained by a couple of wild turkeys yesterday.  They were on the golf course behind our villa.  A large Tom just stood near the green for the longest time.  He eventually gobbled a bit, crossed the green and a hen joined him.  Later I spotted them right at the edge of a villa's patio hanging out for a long time!  Are turkey sightings at OKW common?


----------



## BillPA

Are these real turkeys or just some very poor golfers?


----------



## bcuinohio

gracelrm said:


> While at OKW in the South Point area, I was entertained by a couple of wild turkeys yesterday.  They were on the golf course behind our villa.  A large Tom just stood near the green for the longest time.  He eventually gobbled a bit, crossed the green and a hen joined him.  Later I spotted them right at the edge of a villa's patio hanging out for a long time!  Are turkey sightings at OKW common?


I saw a FB post last week with Turkeys at SSR.


----------



## Lost boy

Saw a ton of turkeys at OKW this past winter and hadn't noticed them before. Some were as big as our New England birds.


----------



## Mike valera

Just added on points can't wait for first stay!! Okw looked beautiful from the first time  I saw it! Now a owner there love it!!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mike valera said:


> Just added on points can't wait for first stay!! Okw looked beautiful from the first time  I saw it! Now a owner there love it!!


Theres just something bout that vibe!  Congrats!


----------



## Lost boy

That's how we felt first time seeing OKW, we took the boat from Disney Springs to there on accident, we were owners at SSR and were staying there. When we got off the boat and started walking around, wow, gotta get points here, and so we did, twice!! We've stayed at OKW ever since, even transferring our SSR points at 7months to extend our stays, three weeks this year. Congrats, your gonna love it.


----------



## GlowingEye

My family is looking at renting points to stay at OKW in May 2022. Do you think it'd be very difficult to get 2 studios if we book in December 2021?


----------



## Jimmy Geppetto

GlowingEye said:


> My family is looking at renting points to stay at OKW in May 2022. Do you think it'd be very difficult to get 2 studios if we book in December 2021?



We own at OKW and it shouldn't be a problem for you with Studios.  Your best with availability will be a 1-Bedroom tho.  It likely all depends what happens with COVID and whether restrictions begin to be lifted in other countries later this year.


----------



## GlowingEye

Jimmy Geppetto said:


> We own at OKW and it shouldn't be a problem for you with Studios.  Your best with availability will be a 1-Bedroom tho.  It likely all depends what happens with COVID and whether restrictions begin to be lifted in other countries later this year.


Thanks for the info. I've looked into the 1 bedrooms, but I'm really hoping we can get 4 total real beds. lol


----------



## bcuinohio

GlowingEye said:


> Thanks for the info. I've looked into the 1 bedrooms, but I'm really hoping we can get 4 total real beds. lol


The 2 BR will only have three real beds.  If your want 4 real beds, you could rent two studios but you would not have kitchen or W/D.


----------



## ladyelizabeth

Just wanted to say that I am a OKW convert. I own at AKL and HHI, but recently stayed in a studio in the Millers Road area last week. I just loved the grounds and the atmosphere, plus the increased space in the studios! My parents also came for part of the stay and I think I may have converted them to DVC (I did also take them for a tour of a 1 bedroom and a tour over at BLT, which I think cinched it). 

I stayed for 5 nights and my family joined me for 2 of those (I went to the Dis Family Reunion). I rented a car which made getting around WDW much easier. Honestly it was amazing to me how convenient OKW was to all the parks (I did just do MK, Epcot, and HS, this trip). I would routinely be parking at my villa within 15 minutes from leaving Epcot or HS. 

We had a resort only day on Saturday which was fabulous. Starting it off with a leisurely breakfast, afternoon by the pool (and we did laundry while there - so convenient), followed by a leisurely dinner at Disney Springs at Wine Bar George (I wish the boat transportation was back though!), and we brought back Amorrette's Patisserie mini-cakes for late night desserts. Absolutely perfect day and just makes me want to schedule more resort-only days for future trips while being a DVC member.


----------



## calismic

ladyelizabeth said:


> Just wanted to say that I am a OKW convert. I own at AKL and HHI, but recently stayed in a studio in the Millers Road area last week. I just loved the grounds and the atmosphere, plus the increased space in the studios! My parents also came for part of the stay and I think I may have converted them to DVC (I did also take them for a tour of a 1 bedroom and a tour over at BLT, which I think cinched it).
> 
> I stayed for 5 nights and my family joined me for 2 of those (I went to the Dis Family Reunion). I rented a car which made getting around WDW much easier. Honestly it was amazing to me how convenient OKW was to all the parks (I did just do MK, Epcot, and HS, this trip). I would routinely be parking at my villa within 15 minutes from leaving Epcot or HS.
> 
> We had a resort only day on Saturday which was fabulous. Starting it off with a leisurely breakfast, afternoon by the pool (and we did laundry while there - so convenient), followed by a leisurely dinner at Disney Springs at Wine Bar George (I wish the boat transportation was back though!), and we brought back Amorrette's Patisserie mini-cakes for late night desserts. Absolutely perfect day and just makes me want to schedule more resort-only days for future trips while being a DVC member.


We're taking my mom in February and staying in a 2BR in hopes to tempt her into buying.  I'd love to have some extra points to steal once and a while  and my kids (7 and 11) are SUPER excited for show nonny all around the resort!


----------



## Deb & Bill

GlowingEye said:


> My family is looking at renting points to stay at OKW in May 2022. Do you think it'd be very difficult to get 2 studios if we book in December 2021?


Most studios are located at the ends of the buildings.  So two studios might be at completely opposite sides of the building or different floors.  There are four buildings 14, 18, 35 and 38 that have studios in the corners of the building so they are side by side.  These are three story buildings and the studios won't have an outer corridor window, just the patio door.


----------



## p8ntldy

Is there a separate upstairs entrance in a 3 bedroom villa at OKW So family members that stay out late could come home and not disturb anyone?


----------



## Chuck S

p8ntldy said:


> Is there a separate upstairs entrance in a 3 bedroom villa at OKW So family members that stay out late could come home and not disturb anyone?


No, the stairs to the upstairs bedrooms are inside the Grand Villa.  If you want separate entrances, you may want to reserve a two bedroom lock-off and an additional studio.  That would give you 3 outside entrances, the one bedroom portion, the attached studio and thee additional studio would each have an exterior entrance.


----------



## debedo

Here now, Sitting on my balcony....watching the boats go by 

and I can’t flip the flipping photo....View attachment 606167


----------



## Tigger's ally

debedo said:


> Here now, Sitting on my balcony....watching the boats go by
> 
> and I can’t flip the flipping photo....View attachment 606167


I just like seeing the boat goes by, don't care that it is going by sideways!


----------



## p8ntldy

Chuck S said:


> No, the stairs to the upstairs bedrooms are inside the Grand Villa.  If you want separate entrances, you may want to reserve a two bedroom lock-off and an additional studio.  That would give you 3 outside entrances, the one bedroom portion, the attached studio and thee additional studio would each have an exterior entrance.


Thanx for the suggestion!


----------



## The Jackal

debedo said:


> Here now, Sitting on my balcony....watching the boats go by
> 
> and I can’t flip the flipping photo....View attachment 606167


Flip your phone sideways, take picture. For some reason the Dis mobile phone website puts pictures in landscape mode. So if uploading from mobile phone. Take pics in landscape mode.  Others say if the upload to computer then attach they work.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Hi Everyone! Been away a looong time. Fell in love w/OKW stays so much that we retired to Central FLA! Sadly, we sold our points then too.
Now, back up north due to family needs.

Soooo....Trying to catch up. Looking for OKW resale but found out that WDW books OKW now as a resort-NOT strictly DVC?? 

Does that limit DVC 11-month availability early fall (We'd usually book a studio)? 

Also, does WDW even offer the 10-day park hoppers anymore?
That $1299 AP is a shocker!  

Thx for any help on this....Will return the favor when I can.


----------



## bcuinohio

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Hi Everyone! Been away a looong time. Fell in love w/OKW stays so much that we retired to Central FLA! Sadly, we sold our points then too.
> Now, back up north due to family needs.
> 
> Soooo....Trying to catch up. Looking for OKW resale but found out that WDW books OKW now as a resort-NOT strictly DVC??
> 
> Does that limit DVC 11-month availability early fall (We'd usually book a studio)?
> 
> Also, does WDW even offer the 10-day park hoppers anymore?
> That $1299 AP is a shocker!
> 
> Thx for any help on this....Will return the favor when I can.


If you’re a Florida resident, you have other AP options.
Disney books all of the DVC resorts when available.  If you own, it is still 11 months for your home resort, 7 months for others.


----------



## Tigger's ally

bcuinohio said:


> If you’re a Florida resident, you have other AP options.
> Disney books all of the DVC resorts when available.  If you own, it is still 11 months for your home resort, 7 months for others.


Says they moved back up north.


----------



## Chuck S

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Soooo....Trying to catch up. Looking for OKW resale but found out that WDW books OKW now as a resort-NOT strictly DVC??




OKW, as all DVC resorts, has some cash rooms available.  Any room not booked by DVC Members at 60 days out becomes "breakage inventory" and is available for cash, with a portion of the proceeds offsetting dues. Disney may estimate in advance what the breakage inventory may be, and rent out rooms based upon that.   And Disney also maintains an ownership interest, retaining points in the resort, and is able to use rooms represented by those points for cash reservations.  Plus any "unsold" points or points taken back by Right of First Refusal that may remain unsold can be used.   It has been this way since the resort opened, back when it was called The Disney Vacation Club Resort...it is still referred to as The Disney Vacation Club Resort in legal documents.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Thank you, Chuck. Yes, I'm aware of the that. It just surprised me that when I searched pricing at all possible WDW Resorts for '22, it came up along with POP, POR & all the other non-DVC Resorts.

I have much to re-learn...Thx again....


----------



## bcuinohio

Tigger's ally said:


> Says they moved back up north.


The downfalls of trying to read on my phone .


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

bcuinohio said:


> The downfalls of trying to read on my phone .


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Stayed at OKW in May and LOVED it.. so we will be staying again soon!

We are staying in a Studio room. During our last say, we noticed that there were buildings on property with a 3rd floor. Are there a large number of these buildings, and do these buildings have Studios on that third floor? We love the higher floors for (usually) less noise.

Our current room request reads:
"Third floor. Away from bus stop/main road".

Would it be better to rephrase this to:
"Top floor. Away from bus stop/main road"?

Thanks, all! Picture below from outside our building (55) during our last stay. Secluded and tranquil. We didn't even mind the walk to Olivia's.


----------



## Chuck S

Some of the three story buildings have studios on the third floor, some are the second floor of Grand Villas.  The buildings with 3rd floor studios are 14, 18, 35, 38 and 64.  Of these, only building 64 has an elevator, the rest are stairs.  Of these, I think 35 would be the nicest, with a water/golf view  and across the street from the Old Turtle Pond bus Stop.  Building 14 is in the Near HH booking category., 18 is on  Miller's Road, 38 is off the roundabout on Turtle Pond, but can get some traffic noise from the nearby Bonnet Creek Parkway main road.

See this OKW building Configuration Thread compiled by WebmasterDoc back in 2002


----------



## GlowingEye

Deb & Bill said:


> Most studios are located at the ends of the buildings.  So two studios might be at completely opposite sides of the building or different floors.  There are four buildings 14, 18, 35 and 38 that have studios in the corners of the building so they are side by side.  These are three story buildings and the studios won't have an outer corridor window, just the patio door.


Thanks for the info. So long as we ended up in the same building, or even two buildings next door to each other, we'd be okay with that.


----------



## crazymomof4

Anyone know if they've started the “Legend of Conch Flats Tour” back up again?


----------



## Deb & Bill

The studios in 14, 18, 35 and 38 are in the inner corners of the building.  Not at the ends of the building.


----------



## maxiv

We just booked a split stay in May - 6 nights Old Key West Villas Studio Standard and 6 nights AKL Jambo with rented DVC points. Yay, finally! (After having to re-schedule from Dec 2020).

We're a young couple (likely to be married by then, so this will kinda be our honeymoon). Do you have any recommendations regarding what we should put in a request for best (refurbished?) rooms with nice location/view?

Oh, we'll likely have a rental car, if that makes any difference.

Looking forward to your input!


----------



## Chuck S

Other than view, an OKW studio is an OKW studio.  Remember that OKW has no elevators, except in 3 buildings.  I assume as well as young, you are healthy enough for stairs.  The second and third floor will give you the best view from your little balcony.  Buildings 34 and 35 have nice golf course and water feature views, buildings 45, 46 and 55 will give you lovely views of the canal and the ferry boat that connects OKW to Disney Springs.  Now my favorite building are 30 to 35, because they are in a quieter location than many, yet close to one of the bus stops.  But there is a LOT to be said for the canal views, too.  Since you'll have a car, there is no need to be near main check-in, and even so, if you didn't have a car, you could hop on any bus, as it is the last stop prior to leaving the resort.  Remember that all OKW studios have 2 real queen beds, no sofa.  And all studios will have a connecting door to a one bedroom, so be sure it is locked.


----------



## Hammill9508

Has anyone had any issues with the beds in the refurbished rooms? We are in a 1br and I am currently sleeping on the pullout because the king bed in the master feels like you are sleeping on a slab of concrete.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Hammill9508 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the beds in the refurbished rooms? We are in a 1br and I am currently sleeping on the pullout because the king bed in the master feels like you are sleeping on a slab of concrete.


I love the king beds at OKW


----------



## BillPA

Check to see if there is a board under the mattress. Could be the last person needed a very stiff bed for a back problem. Normally the King at OKW is excellent.


----------



## Hammill9508

BillPA said:


> Check to see if there is a board under the mattress. Could be the last person needed a very stiff bed for a back problem. Normally the King at OKW is excellent.



I agree, every time we have been here they have been great.  I laid on my wifes side a little bit ago and sunk right down in it.  I did go to the front desk and brought it up that one side is like sleeping on the ground and one side is super comfy.  i did look and no there was no wood.  I got a response of we will send someone up.  about 20 minutes latter a maintance worker came up and said "yeah thats not me, furniture has to deal with this"  which i agree with him, you dont send an electrician to deal with plumbing.    That was about 3 hours ago.


----------



## The Jackal

All our beds at OKW have been very comfortable.  That is weird how one side is soft and the other rock hard.


----------



## LadybugsMum

I know the boats have started running between OKW and Disney Springs. Does anyone know which dock in DS is being used to and from OKW? I'm considering adding a couple nights to our May 2022 stay and want to be able to get to DS easily.


----------



## Deb & Bill

LadybugsMum said:


> I know the boats have started running between OKW and Disney Springs. Does anyone know which dock in DS is being used to and from OKW? I'm considering adding a couple nights to our May 2022 stay and want to be able to get to DS easily.


Should be the Westside dock.  Close to House of Blues


----------



## cush1

Can we take a boat directly from OKW to Port Orleans for dinner? Thanks!


----------



## BillPA

No, if running, you can go to the springs, and get another boat to PO. Then the same in reverse to get back.


----------



## LSUmiss

What buildings are considered preferred or near hospitality for studios?


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:


> Should be the Westside dock.  Close to House of Blues


Last time I road the boats, the dock used was the one next to the Boathouse and near Paradiso 37


----------



## Chuck S

LSUmiss said:


> What buildings are considered preferred or near hospitality for studios?


The Near HH booking category are bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.

See the map in Post #1  of this thread.


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> Last time I road the boats, the dock used was the one next to the Boathouse and near Paradiso 37


As of right now, they were not using that dock. No security screening there.


----------



## Chuck S

The Jackal said:


> As of right now, they were not using that dock. No security screening there.


That explains it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

The Jackal said:


> As of right now, they were not using that dock. No security screening there.


Actually the reports are that the Marketplace docks are the only ones they are using currently.


----------



## bcuinohio

Tigger's ally said:


> Actually the reports are that the Marketplace docks are the only ones they are using currently.


I tried looking it up on WDW website and it is not saying where the boats are docking at DS.


----------



## Tigger's ally

bcuinohio said:


> I tried looking it up on WDW website and it is not saying where the boats are docking at DS.


Other thread had a poster tgat was there this week abd said Marketplace dock.


----------



## closetmickey

Chuck S said:


> The Near HH booking category are bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.
> 
> See the map in Post #1  of this thread.


Is this category available to be booked with a cash reservation or only DVC? We would like a studio near the boat transportation. Thanks


----------



## bcuinohio

closetmickey said:


> Is this category available to be booked with a cash reservation or only DVC? We would like a studio near the boat transportation. Thanks


I think HH is DVC point bookings only.


----------



## cush1

What is the best way to request (and actually get) HH rooms)?  We are going next week. 1 BR, 8 nights. 

thanks! 



Chuck S said:


> The Near HH booking category are bldgs 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.
> 
> See the map in Post #1  of this thread.


----------



## npatellye

cush1 said:


> What is the best way to request (and actually get) HH rooms)?  We are going next week. 1 BR, 8 nights.
> 
> thanks!


HH is a separate booking category at OKW. The best way to get HH units is to book in that category.


----------



## Chuck S

As the previous poster said, for DVC Member, Near HH is a room booking category, which almost always needs to be booked when the Reservation is made.  If you have a DVC reservation, andit does not say "Near Hospitality"  you are not booked into that category, and your chances of getting it via a request pretty slim.  You can always request to be near the main pool or the lobby thru Member Services (assuming you are a DVC Member), and they will get you as close as possible, depending upon circumstances on your check-in day.


----------



## cush1

I see what you mean, now.  I assume, when we booked the “near HH” rooms were already booked.  That makes sense.

Do you think early check-in requests of “Peninsular Road Area, Near Bus Stop” will help get us closer to HH?


----------



## db8mommy

What times do the boats run from OKW to and from Disney Springs?

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## BillPA

In NORMAL times they start at 10 am, run every 20 minutes. But we are not in normal times, hopefully someone that is there now will reply.


----------



## Chuck S

cush1 said:


> I see what you mean, now.  I assume, when we booked the “near HH” rooms were already booked.  That makes sense.
> 
> Do you think early check-in requests of “Peninsular Road Area, Near Bus Stop” will help get us closer to HH?



It may, that would be bldgs 27 to 29,  Bldgs 15 and 16 would also be pretty close.  Bldgs 62 to 64 are also close, but those are often held for mobility impaired as they are the only ones with elevators, and 63 has fully HA units, as well as two of the three HA Grand Villas at OKW.


----------



## Tigger's ally

BillPA said:


> In NORMAL times they start at 10 am, run every 20 minutes. But we are not in normal times, hopefully someone that is there now will reply.


I saw somebody post that they were last week and they were indeed following the normal schedule.  Can't find it now but it was somewhere on here.  10 a.m to 11 p.m. every 20 minutes.


----------



## cush1

Four more days and … our First time back to OWK since 2014!!!   Our kids are now 8 and 12. Our last time there, they were babies and grandparents went too.  

Any tips regarding food, fun, getting around the resort?

Are the quick service places open this time of year?

We have brunch scheduled for Olivia’s.  

Also, we usually order groceries to be delivered the day we arrive. Where do you order from? Should they deliver to Bell Services?

One more question. We have some friends from Winter Garden that are going to spend Saturday with us.  They have four young kids and are thinking about cheap dinner ideas. I doubt they want to spend a ton of money at Olivia’s.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chuck S

cush1 said:


> Four more days and … our First time back to OWK since 2014!!!   Our kids are now 8 and 12. Our last time there, they were babies and grandparents went too.
> 
> Any tips regarding food, fun, getting around the resort?
> 
> Are the quick service places open this time of year?



Good's to Go is open year 'round.  Turtle Shack by the Turtle Pond Neighborhood pool will vary.


> We have brunch scheduled for Olivia’s.
> 
> Also, we usually order groceries to be delivered the day we arrive. Where do you order from? Should they deliver to Bell Services?
> 
> One more question. We have some friends from Winter Garden that are going to spend Saturday with us.  They have four young kids and are thinking about cheap dinner ideas. I doubt they want to spend a ton of money at Olivia’s.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Disney Springs has a few reasonably priced (for Disney) fast food places.  Otherwise, they may want to drive offsite to a Perkins, Waffle House or Steak & Shake.


----------



## cush1

Thanks Chuck!   



Chuck S said:


> Good's to Go is open year 'round.  Turtle Shack by the Turtle Pond Neighborhood pool will vary.
> 
> 
> Disney Springs has a few reasonably priced (for Disney) fast food places.  Otherwise, they may want to drive offsite to a Perkins, Waffle House or Steak & Shake.


----------



## Tigger's ally

cush1 said:


> Four more days and … our First time back to OWK since 2014!!!   Our kids are now 8 and 12. Our last time there, they were babies and grandparents went too.
> 
> Any tips regarding food, fun, getting around the resort?
> 
> Are the quick service places open this time of year?
> 
> We have brunch scheduled for Olivia’s.
> 
> Also, we usually order groceries to be delivered the day we arrive. Where do you order from? Should they deliver to Bell Services?
> 
> One more question. We have some friends from Winter Garden that are going to spend Saturday with us.  They have four young kids and are thinking about cheap dinner ideas. I doubt they want to spend a ton of money at Olivia’s.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Take the boatride to sorings.  Pizza at Blaze is very reasonable and fast. Chicken guy has strips and fries. Earl of Sanwitch is reasonable with good sanwhiches. Burger places too.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Had to move my dates for my May trip so 8 nights at Boardwalk just became 5 nights OKW and 4 nights Poly due to availability.

If I love CBR, do you think I’ll love OKW too? My first time!


----------



## cush1

I’m staying in building 28. Peninsular Rd bus stop is closest. Do you think it saves time to walk to HH so we are last to be picked up? The bus driver said it isn’t worth the risk of a full bus at HH and being turned away. Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

cush1 said:


> I’m staying in building 28. Peninsular Rd bus stop is closest. Do you think it saves time to walk to HH so we are last to be picked up? The bus driver said it isn’t worth the risk of a full bus at HH and being turned away. Thanks


It depends upon the time of day.  If you're going at a busy time, no it is not worth going to HH to get the last bus stop, later in the morning, it would be OK.


----------



## Simba's Mom

cush1 said:


> I’m staying in building 28. Peninsular Rd bus stop is closest. Do you think it saves time to walk to HH so we are last to be picked up? The bus driver said it isn’t worth the risk of a full bus at HH and being turned away. Thanks



I've been on buses three times when that happened, so I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## The Jackal

Chuck S said:


> Good's to Go is open year 'round.  Turtle Shack by the Turtle Pond Neighborhood pool will vary.
> 
> 
> Disney Springs has a few reasonably priced (for Disney) fast food places.  Otherwise, they may want to drive offsite to a Perkins, Waffle House or Steak & Shake.


Love me some Steak & Shake.  None of those up here in the Northeast.


----------



## bcuinohio

The Jackal said:


> Love me some Steak & Shake.  None of those up here in the Northeast.


I can’t tell if the ones in NE Ohio are open.  Every time I drive by my local one, it looks closed.

Update:  It looks like drive through is open .


----------



## igrsod

So excited to be back in a few weeks.  Does anyone have a recent activities guide to post... or know where I can find one?
Is the Turtle Pond Snack Bar open in December?


----------



## cush1

Here is the November Activities Guide. Not sure about Turtle Pond Snack Bar, though.






igrsod said:


> So excited to be back in a few weeks.  Does anyone have a recent activities guide to post... or know where I can find one?
> Is the Turtle Pond Snack Bar open in December?


----------



## Deb & Bill

figmentfinesse said:


> Had to move my dates for my May trip so 8 nights at Boardwalk just became 5 nights OKW and 4 nights Poly due to availability.
> 
> If I love CBR, do you think I’ll love OKW too? My first time!


OKW is set up like a small community.  The roads run through the resort rather than around the edges like CBR.  Sidewalks are wide and easy to walk, just stay on the sidewalks since they end and cross the road every so often.


----------



## Deb & Bill

cush1 said:


> Four more days and … our First time back to OWK since 2014!!!   Our kids are now 8 and 12. Our last time there, they were babies and grandparents went too.
> 
> Any tips regarding food, fun, getting around the resort?
> 
> Are the quick service places open this time of year?
> 
> We have brunch scheduled for Olivia’s.
> 
> Also, we usually order groceries to be delivered the day we arrive. Where do you order from? Should they deliver to Bell Services?
> 
> One more question. We have some friends from Winter Garden that are going to spend Saturday with us.  They have four young kids and are thinking about cheap dinner ideas. I doubt they want to spend a ton of money at Olivia’s.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


If you are at the back of the resort and want to go to the Hospitality House, just hop any bus.  They stop there last.  Then to get back, either walk back or walk to the Peninsular Road bus stop (just over the bridge) and hop a bus back to your area.


----------



## igrsod

Deb & Bill said:


> If you are at the back of the resort and want to go to the Hospitality House, just hop any bus.  They stop there last.  Then to get back, either walk back or walk to the Peninsular Road bus stop (just over the bridge) and hop a bus back to your area.


In that way, OKW bus system is pretty good.


----------



## 8timesblessed

How do I find out where 6321 is and is it a one bedroom villa?


----------



## Chuck S

6321 will be in building 63, 2nd floor.  There are two studios, two one bedrooms, and two Grand Villas in that floor. The GVs are 6322 and 6323, so 6321 is likely a one bedroom.  It may be a Handicap unit, as Bldg 63 has two of the three HA GVs at OKW.


----------



## brazzledazzler

cush1 said:


> Here is the November Activities Guide. Not sure about Turtle Pond Snack Bar, though.
> 
> View attachment 617611
> 
> View attachment 617613



Thank you! We are staying at OKW for the first time later this month. I’m hoping for a chill day to do community hall stuff and relax at the resort. This is helpful!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

HELLPPPP.....

Points finally appeared in my new OKW HOME resale membership account.

I know I'm within 7 mos already for May '22, but are all those weekday studios REALLY gone already?

I tried to W/L but it isn't accepting .... Is it bc it's my day of arrival? (hopefully)  

I'm flexible within May & would like to stay at least 2 wks.

Also, if I want to book weekdays only (& stay off site Fri/Sat) is that then different ressies?

Anyone have advice how to at least get in the game?


----------



## bcuinohio

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> HELLPPPP.....
> 
> Points finally appeared in my new OKW HOME resale membership account.
> 
> I know I'm within 7 mos already for May '22, but are all those weekday studios REALLY gone already?
> 
> I tried to W/L but it isn't accepting .... Is it bc it's my day of arrival? (hopefully)
> 
> I'm flexible within May & would like to stay at least 2 wks.
> 
> Also, if I want to book weekdays only (& stay off site Fri/Sat) is that then different ressies?
> 
> Anyone have advice how to at least get in the game?


With the current situation, people are sitting on a lot of points. Availability is much more limited than past years.  Generally OKW and SSR have good availability at 7  months but with everyone trying to use their points right now there is not much available.  Probably will be like this for another year or two.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

But thx for replying.

I can wait til later in year...Much more availability but honestly, it's been too long since last visit.


----------



## The Jackal

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> But thx for replying.
> 
> I can wait til later in year...Much more availability but honestly, it's been too long since last visit.


Studios book up fast. They are generally the first to go. Some resorts they are gone at 11 months almost all year long. For studios it is best to book home resort at 11 months then at 7 months attempt to switch.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

The Jackal said:


> Studios book up fast. They are generally the first to go. Some resorts they are gone at 11 months almost all year long. For studios it is best to book home resort at 11 months then at 7 months attempt to switch.



Thx. Doing so going forward now. But my resale pts DEC UY were just loaded this wk into my account. So MAY studios were gone, as you say. All set for later in yr, tho.


----------



## Boopuff

Question: (new OKW owner) odds of getting requested area at the 11 month mark?  Do non-owners get the HH option when booking?


----------



## bcuinohio

Boopuff said:


> Question: (new OKW owner) odds of getting requested area at the 11 month mark?  Do non-owners get the HH option when booking?


I think that HH is only available when booked with points.


----------



## calismic

Boopuff said:


> Question: (new OKW owner) odds of getting requested area at the 11 month mark?  Do non-owners get the HH option when booking?


HH must be booked with points (though the number of points is the same).  The sooner you put in your requested area the better the chance of getting it.  With that said, as long as you can get them in by the 30 day mark you should have a high probability of having your requests met!


----------



## mamamia2005

Hello

Where can I find the pool activity schedule for December please?

Also, if tie - die is offered, do we have to provide a t shirt etc to do the tie die on?

Thanks!


----------



## evilqueenmindy

We are staying at OKW in early feb, and I’ve noticed something odd about Olivia’s.  I’ve been trying to book breakfast or brunch on Saturday morning, and the website is showing the restaurant only available for dinner.  I thought this was weird so I started checking other dates, and it looks like starting Jan 2, Olivia’s is only showing dinner available on the weekends.
I’m wondering if they just haven’t loaded times for breakfast or lunch yet (which is always possible with Disney) or if there has been some sort of cut or something that Olivia’s is only serving dinner on weekends?  
has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Chuck S

Likely a glitch, but...during my Thanksgiving Trip, on the weekend, Olivia's served Brunch, not Breakfast/Lunch.  It was a different menu...so that may be what is causing your issue.  Try to book Brunch instead of Breakfast.


----------



## CarolynFH

evilqueenmindy said:


> We are staying at OKW in early feb, and I’ve noticed something odd about Olivia’s.  I’ve been trying to book breakfast or brunch on Saturday morning, and the website is showing the restaurant only available for dinner.  I thought this was weird so I started checking other dates, and it looks like starting Jan 2, Olivia’s is only showing dinner available on the weekends.
> I’m wondering if they just haven’t loaded times for breakfast or lunch yet (which is always possible with Disney) or if there has been some sort of cut or something that Olivia’s is only serving dinner on weekends?
> has anyone heard anything?


In addition to searching for Brunch, did you try searching for a specific time, e.g. 9:30 AM? The dining website has been sometimes saying No Availability for a given meal, e.g. Breakfast, but when a specific time is entered it brings up multiple options around that time.


----------



## js

Hi. 
We arrive OKW on January 1 in a studio not HH.
Last year, we booked one bedroom, not HH, and were put in a two bedroom into the building
that when you stand in front of HH is across street to the left so not sure what that was and guessing HH booking.

I want to be close to HH or even better the first bus stop. Is it correct the first bus stop from what I remember is that when you walk to the back of HH, make a right, cross the street and walk up away from the HH is the first bus stop.  Is that the Peninsular Road bus stop? If so, what building would I request to be close to that bus stop? I would also need ground floor since we have a scooter (or if it has elevators but I don't think those close building do).

Thank you so much!


----------



## Chuck S

js said:


> Hi.
> We arrive OKW on January 1 in a studio not HH.
> Last year, we booked one bedroom, not HH, and were put in a two bedroom into the building
> that when you stand in front of HH is across street to the left so not sure what that was and guessing HH booking.
> 
> I want to be close to HH or even better the first bus stop. Is it correct the first bus stop from what I remember is that when you walk to the back of HH, make a right, cross the street and walk up away from the HH is the first bus stop.  Is that the Peninsular Road bus stop? If so, what building would I request to be close to that bus stop? I would also need ground floor since we have a scooter (or if it has elevators but I don't think those close building do).
> 
> Thank you so much!


The only buildings with elevators are 62,63 and 64.  The area closest to the first bus stop, Peninsular Road is in the Near HH category, request building 23 to 26.  If you can't get Near HH, 27 to 29 would be good alternatives.  Be aware that these buildings have one bathroom entrance, through the master bedroom,  If the unit you were in last year had a bathroom entrance through the Laundry Room, you were in one of the 60s buildings.  Only  buildings 30 and above have the entrance through the laundry room.  I traveled for years with my Mom who was in a wheelchair for the parks, we never had a problem getting a ground floor unit at OKW.  Be sure to contact Member Services, either thru calling, or chat, as soon as you have a room reservation and let them know ground floor is a requirement because of a scooter.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

CarolynFH said:


> In addition to searching for Brunch, did you try searching for a specific time, e.g. 9:30 AM? The dining website has been sometimes saying No Availability for a given meal, e.g. Breakfast, but when a specific time is entered it brings up multiple options around that time.


Yes, I tried for a couple different times.  The odd part is, on the restaurant page, it only lists dinner if you pick a weekend date.  I’m hoping it’s just a glitch.


----------



## js

Chuck S said:


> The only buildings with elevators are 62,63 and 64.  The area closest to the first bus stop, Peninsular Road is in the Near HH category, request building 23 to 26.  If you can't get Near HH, 27 to 29 would be good alternatives.  Be aware that these buildings have one bathroom entrance, through the master bedroom,  If the unit you wee in last year had a bathroom entrance through the Laundry Room, you were in one of the 60s buildings.  Only  buildings 30 and above have the entrance through the laundry room.  I traveled for years with my Mom who was in a wheelchair for the parks, we never had a problem getting a ground floor unit at OKW.  Be sure to contact Member Services, either thru calling, or chat, as soon as you have a room reservation and let them know ground floor is a requirement because of a scooter.



Thank you. Your post is so helpful and going to print it out tomorrow. I will have when I request this week as well as keep to see if the recommendations you gave me were given.

I have to call anyway since I arrive January 1 but has enough points to book December 31 so our room will be ready when we arrive and will also request where you told me.

Im guessing I just call DVC is that correct?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Chuck S

js said:


> Thank you. Your post is so helpful and going to print it out tomorrow. I will have when I request this week as well as keep to see if the recommendations you gave me were given.
> 
> I have to call anyway since I arrive January 1 but has enough points to book December 31 so our room will be ready when we arrive and will also request where you told me.
> 
> Im guessing I just call DVC is that correct?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Assuming you are a DVC Member, yes, call Member Services, or see if Chat is available on the member website.  Good luck, I haven't always gotten my location requests, but be sure to make ground floor the number one priority. Since at least 1/3 of OKW rooms are on the first floor, that shouldn't be a problem. Your reservation should say something  like "1 Bedroom, near Hospitality" if you are in the Near HH category, if not, then you'd need to use the other suggestions for bldgs 27 to 29.  If you do online check-in be sure to leave any room requests on the check-in page blank, if you use those, they will over-ride your requests made through Member Services, and the ones on the check-in page really don't apply well to OKW.

Good luck, and enjoy your trip.


----------



## js

Chuck S said:


> Assuming you are a DVC Member, yes, call Member Services, or see if Chat is available on the member website.  Good luck, I haven't always gotten my location requests, but be sure to make ground floor the number one priority. Since at least 1/3 of OKW rooms are on the first floor, that shouldn't be a problem. Your reservation should say something  like "1 Bedroom, near Hospitality" if you are in the Near HH category, if not, then you'd need to use the other suggestions for bldgs 27 to 29.  If you do online check-in be sure to leave any room requests on the check-in page blank, if you use those, they will over-ride your requests made through Member Services, and the ones on the check-in page really don't apply well to OKW.
> 
> Good luck, and enjoy your trip.


Fabulous, thanks!
I will try Chat or call MS.
Printing out this response too 

Thank you!


----------



## Pmm_

Hi all,

We're staying at OKW for one night/day without parks. I'd like to rent bikes for the full day for the $20 price (not DVC members). I have two questions:

What time do rentals open?
If I rent, would we be able to bike around OKW and leave the bikes on bike racks around the resort/pool/outside our room for the day? Or is that not a thing?
Thank you


----------



## igrsod

We just returned from a split stay at OKW/BWV.  I have to say what an amazing time we had at OKW... everything from the rooms, the grounds, the cast members, the guests, the entertainment, it was fantastic. 
Fabulous job to the cast members at this resort... you really are doing a fantastically magical job making everyone's vacation special.


----------



## PrincessNelly

The Jackal said:


> As of right now, they were not using that dock. No security screening there.


So anyone who takes the boat to DS is now going through security? I appreciate added security but its silly if they don't make everyone entering DS go through security.


----------



## CarlyMur09

PrincessNelly said:


> So anyone who takes the boat to DS is now going through security? I appreciate added security but its silly if they don't make everyone entering DS go through security.


We didn’t have security when we went at the end of Nov. it’s set up to funnel for it, but it wasn’t active when we went through.


----------



## Boopuff

CarlyMur09 said:


> We didn’t have security when we went at the end of Nov. it’s set up to funnel for it, but it wasn’t active when we went through.


I really hope they get the other dock opened up!  If security is no longer an issue, I hope they get more 'captains' and get more boats on the water!


----------



## CJK

Hi all! We've been to OKW several times for dinner, and to walk around, but we've never stayed before. That's about to change this March! We are so excited. We have a studio booked, since there will only be 2 of us. I have no idea what location to request. Are studios spread out throughout the resort? We will have a car, so it's not crucial to be close to HH, but it would be nice. I'd love to hear your recommendations!


----------



## igrsod

CJK said:


> Hi all! We've been to OKW several times for dinner, and to walk around, but we've never stayed before. That's about to change this March! We are so excited. We have a studio booked, since there will only be 2 of us. I have no idea what location to request. Are studios spread out throughout the resort? We will have a car, so it's not crucial to be close to HH, but it would be nice. I'd love to hear your recommendations!


We stayed in what might be the furthest away section, but with a car it was still great.  We just drove to the main pool area when we wanted to hang out there.  There is plenty of close parking.  
We requested Turtle Pond area and didn't get that.  But our stay was great.  You are going to love it at OKW.  Take the time to hang out at the resort, meet the people and cast members.


----------



## Drewmama

I just reserved a studio at OKW.  How do I request a king bed instead of 2 queens?


----------



## Wedgeout

Drewmama said:


> I just reserved a studio at OKW.  How do I request a king bed instead of 2 queens?


Studios only have the 2 Queens.


----------



## BillPA

to get a king at any DVC you need to book a 1 BR or larger.
There are 2 OV inn rooms at Vero with King beds.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Wedgeout said:


> Studios only have the 2 Queens.


the studios only have 2 queens. You would need to book a 1 bedroom to have a king bed.


----------



## Drewmama

PrincessNelly said:


> the studios only have 2 queens. You would need to book a 1 bedroom to have a king bed.



I didn't realize that.  Thank you for the info!


----------



## bcuinohio

CJK said:


> Hi all! We've been to OKW several times for dinner, and to walk around, but we've never stayed before. That's about to change this March! We are so excited. We have a studio booked, since there will only be 2 of us. I have no idea what location to request. Are studios spread out throughout the resort? We will have a car, so it's not crucial to be close to HH, but it would be nice. I'd love to hear your recommendations!


For non HH, I like Turtle Pond.  There is a snack bar there but not sure if it is currently open.  The laundry room is by the pool so we like to swim and do laundry at night.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

evilqueenmindy said:


> Yes, I tried for a couple different times.  The odd part is, on the restaurant page, it only lists dinner if you pick a weekend date.  I’m hoping it’s just a glitch.


Just in case anyone was in the same boat I was, Olivia's finally listed brunch on the weekends yesterday, and I was able to book it today for my trip in february.


----------



## Boopuff

Anyone have a recent stay and needed a crib/pack-n-play?  Are they still in the room or do you need to request one?  Can you request ahead of time?  Thanks


----------



## Shrfleen

I will be staying at OKW for the first time in early March. Since the resort is so big I had a question about getting around. We will be taking the new Mears Transportation from the airport to the resort. How do we go about getting our luggage to the building once we arrive? If we drop it off will bell services are they able to assist us? The opposite question for leaving, can we call bell services to pick up our luggage and take it to the front for pick up? Thank you for your help!


----------



## CarolynFH

Shrfleen said:


> I will be staying at OKW for the first time in early March. Since the resort is so big I had a question about getting around. We will be taking the new Mears Transportation from the airport to the resort. How do we go about getting our luggage to the building once we arrive? If we drop it off will bell services are they able to assist us? The opposite question for leaving, can we call bell services to pick up our luggage and take it to the front for pick up? Thank you for your help!


Yes, Bell Services will help with your luggage. If you know your room number when you arrive, they’ll load you and your luggage on a golf cart, drive you to your building, and carry luggage to your room. If you don’t know your room number yet, you can check your luggage with them and go do whatever you want - visit the parks, explore the Hospitality House area, etc. When you get your room number, you can go to BS to have them transport you and your luggage as above, or you can go to your room and call BS from there to bring your luggage to you. 

And when you leave, you can call BS to come get you and your luggage for transportation back to HH to board the shuttle.

Tips are customary.


----------



## Shacka1

Hi guys!

Debating on OKW, I know it is huge so what is everyone's preference of rooms? Where would the preferred room land me?

If I was to get a preferred room what will I be near and will there be a ton of internal bus stops or how exactly are they doing it there

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Chuck S

Shacka1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Debating on OKW, I know it is huge so what is everyone's preference of rooms? Where would the preferred room land me?
> 
> If I was to get a preferred room what will I be near and will there be a ton of internal bus stops or how exactly are they doing it there
> 
> Thanks so much!!


There are no "preferred rooms" at OKW for DVC,  there are two booking categories that take the same number of points, "Near Hospitality House" and then the rest of the resort.  Near HH is buildings 11 to 14 and Buildings 23 to 26. These are closer to the resort restaurant and other guest facilities, but there are lots of other buildings also within an easy walk to these facilities.   There was a design change at OKW during construction,  Buildings 30 and higher, for one and two bedroom units, have two entrances to the master bathroom, through the master bedroom and through the laundry room.  Lower number building only enter the master bath through the master bedroom. So it someone is sleeping in the living room, this will make a difference as far as privacy. There are only 3 buildings with elevators, 62 to 64.  These are often held for people with mobility issues, and two of the three OKW handicap accessible Grand Villas are in building 63.  My favorite area of the resort is Building 30 to 35, they are near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop, and the Turtle Pond pool.

If you are a cash guest, I have no idea what they would consider "preferred" as cash guests are not supposed to be able to book the near HH category of rooms...they can request them, but if they are booked by DVC Members, they are out of luck.


If you are in a scooter or wheelchair, be sure to request ground floor, or book an accessible room. Accessible rooms usually have raised commodes, and roll in showers.  If you are in a ew\wheel chair, or scooter, but ambulatory enough to use standard bathroom facilities, I would request ground floor and not book a hand-accessible unit.


----------



## Shacka1

Chuck S said:


> There are no "preferred rooms" at OKW for DVC,  there are two booking categories that take the same number of points, "Near Hospitality House" and then the rest of the resort.  Near HH is buildings 11 to 14 and Buildings 23 to 26. These are closer to the resort restaurant and other guest facilities, but there are lots of other buildings also within an easy walk to these facilities.   There was a design change at OKW during construction,  Buildings 30 and higher, for one and two bedroom units, have two entrances to the master bathroom, through the master bedroom and through the laundry room.  Lower number building only enter the master bath through the master bedroom. So it someone is sleeping in the living room, this will make a difference as far as privacy. There are only 3 buildings with elevators, 62 to 64.  These are often held for people with mobility issues, and two of the three OKW handicap accessible Grand Villas are in building 63.  My favorite area of the resort is Building 30 to 35, they are near the Old Turtle Pond bus stop, and the Turtle Pond pool.
> 
> If you are a cash guest, I have no idea what they would consider "preferred" as cash guests are not supposed to be able to book the near HH category of rooms...they can request them, but if they are booked by DVC Members, they are out of luck.
> 
> 
> If you are in a scooter or wheelchair, be sure to request ground floor, or book an accessible room. Accessible rooms usually have raised commodes, and roll in showers.  If you are in a ew\wheel chair, or scooter, but ambulatory enough to use standard bathroom facilities, I would request ground floor and not book a hand-accessible unit.



Thank you!!! That's right near hospitality is what it said. It's my family's dvc I book through so I only looked briefly! We would only need a studio. I don't mind the no elevator issue, I do prefer top floor since I'm a horrible sleeper, is it only 2 floors? Ground and then second?

I appreciate all of your info, thank you for taking the time to explain everything


----------



## The Jackal

Shacka1 said:


> Thank you!!! That's right near hospitality is what it said. It's my family's dvc I book through so I only looked briefly! We would only need a studio. I don't mind the no elevator issue, I do prefer top floor since I'm a horrible sleeper, is it only 2 floors? Ground and then second?
> 
> I appreciate all of your info, thank you for taking the time to explain everything


Buildings vary, that are not all the same. 2 or 3 floors.  Most of the studios are on the 1 or 2 floor.


----------



## Shacka1

The Jackal said:


> Buildings vary, that are not all the same. 2 or 3 floors.  Most of the studios are on the 1 or 2 floor.


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Firepath

Does anyone know if they still(or currently) have Movies Under the Stars, and if so, how I can get the January 2022 schedule?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Firepath said:


> Does anyone know if they still(or currently) have Movies Under the Stars, and if so, how I can get the January 2022 schedule?


They do, but the schedule isn't related until the beginning of each month. Hopefully someone staying at the resort can post it here for you at the beginning of January. They are also posted here sometimes: https://www.buildabettermousetrip.com/wdw-outdoor-movie-schedule


----------



## AZMermaid

We just got back from an OKW split stay (with BWV). We LOVED OKW. We already looked up how many points we needed to do a two week stay in a 1BR sometime. We got there on the 26 and it was so fun to see Christmas tree lights shining through peoples windows!


----------



## yaksack

AZMermaid said:


> We just got back from an OKW split stay (with BWV). We LOVED OKW. We already looked up how many points we needed to do a two week stay in a 1BR sometime. We got there on the 26 and it was so fun to see Christmas tree lights shining through peoples windows!




Do you have kids?  I was wondering how they liked it.


----------



## AZMermaid

yaksack said:


> Do you have kids?  I was wondering how they liked it.


Yes, they are 9 and 11. They loved it too. They liked the extra bed in the 1BR. They loved the community hall and the games. They loved the hammocks. They liked OKW way better than BWV


----------



## igrsod

Ok this might be a silly question but... does anyone have any leads or suggestions on where to find the cute, christmas decorations found around OKW?  I had such a great time looking at each of them from a mermaid santa, lipstick wearing fish, cute little turtles and fish.
I was hoping when I was there that maybe they might sell these types of ornaments in the gift shop, but alas NO.


----------



## miksicnarf

igrsod said:


> Ok this might be a silly question but... does anyone have any leads or suggestions on where to find the cute, christmas decorations found around OKW?  I had such a great time looking at each of them from a mermaid santa, lipstick wearing fish, cute little turtles and fish.
> I was hoping when I was there that maybe they might sell these types of ornaments in the gift shop, but alas NO.



I wasn't lucky enough to see the Christmas decor at OKW but I just Googled "tropical Christmas decorations" and saw some cute things that might suit. Good luck!


----------



## igrsod

miksicnarf said:


> I wasn't lucky enough to see the Christmas decor at OKW but I just Googled "tropical Christmas decorations" and saw some cute things that might suit. Good luck!


That might be it... I wasn't googling tropical... just beach, sea, Key West etc.
I will give it a go.
If anyone else has any other leads I will take them.


----------



## DisneyElles

Hi OKW lovers- 

Staying the night at OKW and our studio has lots of small flies/ gnats appearing.
We are only here one night- but am curious as to whether this is normal?
We have just moved over from Copper Creek which doesn’t have the outdoor corridor, however have stayed at many Disney hotels where bugs have not been an issue with the outdoor corridor… 

thank you in advance!


----------



## Chuck S

DisneyElles said:


> Hi OKW lovers-
> 
> Staying the night at OKW and our studio has lots of small flies/ gnats appearing.
> We are only here one night- but am curious as to whether this is normal?
> We have just moved over from Copper Creek which doesn’t have the outdoor corridor, however have stayed at many Disney hotels where bugs have not been an issue with the outdoor corridor…
> 
> thank you in advance!


No,  it is not normal.  Let the front desk know.


----------



## npatellye

AZMermaid said:


> Yes, they are 9 and 11. They loved it too. They liked the extra bed in the 1BR. They loved the community hall and the games. They loved the hammocks. They liked OKW way better than BWV


My 8 and 6 years olds also love OKW. We just got back from 2 nights at Poly and 6 nights in a 1BR at BCV and they both asked if we could stay at OKW for part or all of our next trip.


----------



## DisneyElles

Had a great stay at OKW- really enjoyed the  relaxed vibe and pool, look forward to putting some of our DVC points towards a larger room /longer stay in future.


----------



## bjcaed

We just rented OKW for December by renting points.  Long time Disney vacationer but we have never used DVC

Can we request a room and when should we do that?

We will be in a standard studio.  We would like closest to a bus stop, what is the best area,

If using UBER can they pick us up outside our room?  or is it at the front like other resorts.

Thanks so much


----------



## bcuinohio

bjcaed said:


> We just rented OKW for December by renting points.  Long time Disney vacationer but we have never used DVC
> 
> Can we request a room and when should we do that?
> 
> We will be in a standard studio.  We would like closest to a bus stop, what is the best area,
> 
> If using UBER can they pick us up outside our room?  or is it at the front like other resorts.
> 
> Thanks so much


Is your reservation for the Hospitalty House area?   It should say on you reservation if it is.   That area is the area closest to the main pool and dining areas.


----------



## bjcaed

It does not say an are on our reservation, only the room type and confirmation number.
If I make a request, who do I make the request to?


----------



## bcuinohio

bjcaed said:


> It does not say an are on our reservation, only the room type and confirmation number.
> If I make a request, who do I make the request to?


I rented points from a friend in 2015 and used  Touring Plans room request tool and got what I asked for.  You do need a subscription to Touring Plans for this service though.


----------



## Chuck S

If your reservation does not say Near HH or Near Hospitality, it is doubtful you will be in those buildings.  The hospitality buildings are 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.  My favorite area of the resort is the Turtle Pond Area, in Buildings 30 to 35, they are near the Turtle Pond Bus Stop.

As far as Uber, think they can go to your building.  I know the Minnie Vans, when they were operating, did.  They used the Lyft app.  But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## bjcaed

Chuck S said:


> If your reservation does not say Near HH or Near Hospitality, it is doubtful you will be in those buildings.  The hospitality buildings are 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.  My favorite area of the resort is the Turtle Pond Area, in Buildings 30 to 35, they are near the Turtle Pond Bus Stop.
> 
> As far as Uber, think they can go to your building.  I know the Minnie Vans, when they were operating, did.  They used the Lyft app.  But I'm not 100% sure.


Thank you so much!


----------



## bjcaed

Chuck S said:


> If your reservation does not say Near HH or Near Hospitality, it is doubtful you will be in those buildings.  The hospitality buildings are 11 to 14 and 23 to 26.  My favorite area of the resort is the Turtle Pond Area, in Buildings 30 to 35, they are near the Turtle Pond Bus Stop.
> 
> As far as Uber, think they can go to your building.  I know the Minnie Vans, when they were operating, did.  They used the Lyft app.  But I'm not 100% sure.



Perfect, thank you.  I always use touring plans request and usually get what I want.  So glad to hear it works with DVC!


----------



## gregskellington

Excited for my stay here Feb 27 through March 2! Was stuck between bldgs 15-17 vs 27-29 as a request. Any insight a map isn't telling me about these two areas (or maybe another area) if I want to be a close walk to HH while also wanting a quieter area if possible.


----------



## Chuck S

gregskellington said:


> Excited for my stay here Feb 27 through March 2! Was stuck between bldgs 15-17 vs 27-29 as a request. Any insight a map isn't telling me about these two areas (or maybe another area) if I want to be a close walk to HH while also wanting a quieter area if possible.


15 to 17 will likely be quieter than 27 to 29.  A little more space between the road and the buildings,  Studio or larger unit?  There was a design change to one bedroom and two bedroom units during construction.  Buildings 29 and under have one entrance to the master bath, through the master bedroom.  Buildings 30 and higher have two entrances to the bath, through the master bedroom and through the laundry room.  That could make a difference if someone is sleeping in the living room...

But if you're in a studio...a studio is a studio is a studio at OKW.  Only minor difference is in the crossbar of U shaped buildings for studios...there may be no front window, but a painting hanging on the wall instead instead.


----------



## gregskellington

Thanks! It looked like 15 to 17 would be a little quieter and the walk doesn't look bad at all. I'm in a one bedroom, but only two of us so both bathroom layouts will work fine. I think I'll go with that request.

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Chuck S

gregskellington said:


> Thanks! It looked like 15 to 17 would be a little quieter and the walk doesn't look bad at all. I'm in a one bedroom, but only two of us so both bathroom layouts will work fine. I think I'll go with that request.
> 
> Appreciate the advice!


Also remember that OKW has no elevators, except in bldgs 62. 63 and 64.  ADA changed before those building were built.  But the stairs are a pretty gentle rise of 1/2 flight, landing, 1/2 flight.  So if you have any issues with stairs, be sure to request first floor.


----------



## Lost boy

I have to say after lots of stays at OKW, last Jan we were in a one bedroom in building 11, at first we said oh man we're stuck over here in the corner, but I have to say that was the quietest room we've ever stayed in. It was about a three minute walk to the HH, beautiful view of the golf course and we never heard a single bus. I'd request that building in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chuck S

Lost boy said:


> I have to say after lots of stays at OKW, last Jan we were in a one bedroom in building 11, at first we said oh man we're stuck over here in the corner, but I have to say that was the quietest room we've ever stayed in. It was about a three minute walk to the HH, beautiful view of the golf course and we never heard a single bus. I'd request that building in a heartbeat.


Yes, but the person asking about quiet does not have a near HH reservation, and building 11 is in the near HH booking category.  Personally, I never generally have a problem with noise at OKW, unless there is a private party going on at Typhoon Lagoon.  The loud music tend to carry right up the canal, depending on atmospheric conditions.


----------



## yaksack

We were thinking of trying to reserve a grand villa in November 2022.   We would have to wait until May to reserve it, since it is not our home resort.  Any idea what the chances of this happening are?


----------



## Boopuff

nov might be tough!  good luck


----------



## Chuck S

I think it depends upon WHEN in November.  I think Thanksgiving Week the chances would be slim to none.  You may find something earlier in the month.  Remember that there are only 27 GVs at OKW,  Also, if anyone in your party has an issue with stairs, you will absolutely need to book a Handicap GV.  ONE GV in Bldg 48 has a ground floor entrance, 2 GVs in bldg 63 have entrances on the 2nd floor, with an elevator access.  All others are second floor entry requiring a flight of stairs to enter.  The GVs at OKW are lovely, I was in one for Thanksgiving week, 2021.  We were in Bldg 63, as a person on our party had a scooter after shattering her femur earlier in the year.  Just know that even in a Handicap GV, anyone in a wheelchair/scooter only has access to the first floor....the master bedroom, kitchen, living room and master bath,  The other two bedrooms are up stairs.


----------



## CJK

Hi all! Are there hot tubs at all of the pools?


----------



## Chuck S

CJK said:


> Hi all! Are there hot tubs at all of the pools?


Yes, all pools have a hot tub,  and one bedroom and larger units have nice big jacuzzi tubs in the master bath.


----------



## LSUmiss

Are there 2 bedrooms on the 2nd & 3rd floors?


----------



## BillPA

Yes both, see the info Doc posted long ago:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/okw-building-configuration-summary.146435/


----------



## KNovacovschi

bjcaed said:


> We just rented OKW for December by renting points.  Long time Disney vacationer but we have never used DVC
> 
> Can we request a room and when should we do that?
> 
> We will be in a standard studio.  We would like closest to a bus stop, what is the best area,
> 
> If using UBER can they pick us up outside our room?  or is it at the front like other resorts.
> 
> Thanks so much



I’ve also rented points for OKW beginning of December in a Studio and am glad I seen your post. These are the same questions I have except I was looking for close to HH as I’m going solo. Thank you as the answers will be helpful to myself as well.


----------



## KNovacovschi

So I’ve seen that the walk can be about 20 mins if you don’t have HH category but that’s a long walk to make all the time, lol. What I’m wondering is how often do the busses go around the resort? Also I’ve seen it mentioned that they transport you and your luggage to your room, how do they transport you and would they still do it if you are arriving without your luggage if you are doing a split stay. Sorry for the questions this is my first time staying DVC, I’m used to POP.


----------



## chalee94

> What I’m wondering is how often do the busses go around the resort?



The thing is that all of the buses (at least for the parks - not 100% sure of Disney Springs buses - but ask the driver) stop at the HH on the way out, so it's not tough to grab one.



> Also I’ve seen it mentioned that they transport you and your luggage to your room, how do they transport you



golf cart usually.


----------



## mrsdoubie

KNovacovschi said:


> So I’ve seen that the walk can be about 20 mins if you don’t have HH category but that’s a long walk to make all the time, lol. What I’m wondering is how often do the busses go around the resort? Also I’ve seen it mentioned that they transport you and your luggage to your room, how do they transport you and would they still do it if you are arriving without your luggage if you are doing a split stay. Sorry for the questions this is my first time staying DVC, I’m used to POP.


The length of walk will really depend. Millers Road and Peninsular Road (4-7 mins) will be the closest to the Hospitality House, followed by Old Turtle Pond and then South Point will be the farthest. Buses come frequently. Any park bus or Disney Springs bus stops at the HH before leaving the resort and you can catch any of those to get there. There is also an internal bus but I don’t know how often it runs. Bell Services has golf carts that will transport you and your luggage to your room. If you’re doing a split stay, I believe they’ll deliver your luggage if you call them once you get to your room. Have a tip handy!


----------



## KNovacovschi

mrsdoubie said:


> The length of walk will really depend. Millers Road and Peninsular Road (4-7 mins) will be the closest to the Hospitality House, followed by Old Turtle Pond and then South Point will be the farthest. Buses come frequently. Any park bus or Disney Springs bus stops at the HH before leaving the resort and you can catch any of those to get there. There is also an internal bus but I don’t know how often it runs. Bell Services has golf carts that will transport you and your luggage to your room. If you’re doing a split stay, I believe they’ll deliver your luggage if you call them once you get to your room. Have a tip handy!



Ok thank you. Just wondering something regarding room requests, I've been advised that the owner would need to submit them however I have the option in MDE to request like I  normally do, will that not do anything?


----------



## CarolynFH

KNovacovschi said:


> Ok thank you. Just wondering something regarding room requests, I've been advised that the owner would need to submit them however I have the option in MDE to request like I  normally do, will that not do anything?


If what you want is listed, that’s fine. Unfortunately, many times the options in MDE aren’t comprehensive and don’t include what people want, and sometimes they’re downright stupid (wish I could remember an example, but I can’t right now!).


----------



## mrsdoubie

KNovacovschi said:


> Ok thank you. Just wondering something regarding room requests, I've been advised that the owner would need to submit them however I have the option in MDE to request like I  normally do, will that not do anything?


You can request the areas that are in MDE. It’s not guaranteed but they’ll honor your request if they can. I rented points before I owned and have usually gotten my requests. The only thing you can’t request is the HH location as that’s a separate room category and the owner has to do that.


----------



## WannaGoDW

Does anyone know which deluxe category has more inventory? The ones near the hospitality house or the ones further out? Thank you!


----------



## The Jackal

WannaGoDW said:


> Does anyone know which deluxe category has more inventory? The ones near the hospitality house or the ones further out? Thank you!


Further out has more. 8 buildings in HH category and around 41 in Non HH category.


----------



## WannaGoDW

Thank you!


----------



## Sammy

So excited to be coming back to OKW in March!  Does anyone know if the Turtle Pond snack bar has been open lately?  TIA


----------



## RCharnay

CJK said:


> Hi all! We've been to OKW several times for dinner, and to walk around, but we've never stayed before. That's about to change this March! We are so excited. We have a studio booked, since there will only be 2 of us. I have no idea what location to request. Are studios spread out throughout the resort? We will have a car, so it's not crucial to be close to HH, but it would be nice. I'd love to hear your recommendations!


Our favorite OKW vacay is staying in Southpoint with a canal view.  All the way on the back side near the trail to DisneySprings/Saratoga Springs. We sit on our lanai and watch the boats and watch the birds.  Heavenly.


----------



## mrsdoubie

Sammy said:


> So excited to be coming back to OKW in March!  Does anyone know if the Turtle Pond snack bar has been open lately?  TIA



It was open when I was there in December.


----------



## kittyab

We will be at OKW in Sept.  I hear they have craft activities, are they worth doing?


----------



## cheryl.UK

One of my party is a vegetarian.  Will Olivias modify a breakfast meals as the vegan option has Tofu which he hates.  Would it be possible to swap out bacon for potatoes on the pancakes and eggs meal for example.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! Might anyone have the current activity calendar they can share? Thank you!


----------



## mrsdoubie

cheryl.UK said:


> One of my party is a vegetarian.  Will Olivias modify a breakfast meals as the vegan option has Tofu which he hates.  Would it be possible to swap out bacon for potatoes on the pancakes and eggs meal for example.


I’m sure they would. Disney is very good about modifying for dietary needs. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Chuck S

They do generally try to swap proteins for proteins and starches for starches, etc.  But I would imagine they will try to accommodate you if no other protein besides tofu is available.


----------



## disneymomoftwins

Is there any indoor seating for Goods Food to Go? Or is there anywhere nearby to take your food and eat indoors?


----------



## bcuinohio

disneymomoftwins said:


> Is there any indoor seating for Goods Food to Go? Or is there anywhere nearby to take your food and eat indoors?


There are picnic style tables nearby.  I don’t recall any indoor options for Goods.


----------



## The Jackal

disneymomoftwins said:


> Is there any indoor seating for Goods Food to Go? Or is there anywhere nearby to take your food and eat indoors?


No indoor seating. The quick service at OKW is the one downfall of the resort.   My guess DVC was thinking more people were going to cook in the 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms than people do. I’m not wanting that all don’t cook. Most usually don’t want to cook on vacation. I have no problem cooking. A nice breakfast, but lunch and dinner were are usually in the parks.


----------



## BK2014

disneymomoftwins said:


> Is there any indoor seating for Goods Food to Go? Or is there anywhere nearby to take your food and eat indoors?



We have seen people take their food and eat in the Belle Vue Lounge.


----------



## mlittig

BK2014 said:


> We have seen people take their food and eat in the Belle Vue Lounge.



BK2014, Belle Vue Lounge is located at the Boardwalk resort, not at Old Key West


----------



## BK2014

mlittig said:


> BK2014, Belle Vue Lounge is located at the Boardwalk resort, not at Old Key West



Of course it is, I must have gotten confused about which thread I was reading.  Though the mention of Good Foods to Go should have been a clue . . .


----------



## Sammy

For anyone recently back from OKW:  How is the Conch Flats store for grocery items?  We are in a studio for only a few days, and just want to pick up some bagels, cream cheese, juice, and maybe some cheese and crackers.  Not sure if it's enough stuff to warrent an Amazon or grocery order, so looking to see if those items are usually available right there at OKW.  Thanks!


----------



## CLAYINCT

Does anyone know what type of coffee maker is provided in the Grand Villa units at OKW? Just want to make sure I bring the right type of coffee for the machine.


----------



## The Jackal

CLAYINCT said:


> Does anyone know what type of coffee maker is provided in the Grand Villa units at OKW? Just want to make sure I bring the right type of coffee for the machine.


I believe they were updating some to the dual Kurig. Has a coffee pot and a Kurig K-cup. When we were in a GV there in November of 2020 it was just a 12 cup Mr Coffee.


----------



## Wedgeout

Excited!..Booked a one bedroom for Sept 27-30. Will be first OKW home resort stay since becoming a member end of 2020 (resale at BCV). OKW is our direct 125 point purchase, beginning of 2021. Did a bus ride and walk around HH last May and really enjoyed it!! Hoping for our first Moonlight Magic-AK opportunity on the 28th! See you all then!


----------



## Chuck S

The Jackal said:


> I believe they were updating some to the dual Kurig. Has a coffee pot and a Kurig K-cup. When we were in a GV there in November of 2020 it was just a 12 cup Mr Coffee.


We had a dual Keurig pod type/regular coffee pot in November 2021.


----------



## SteveAZee

The last time I was at OKW (Nov 2019) they were re-routing busses in and out through the maintenance entrance to the property. It was mentioned that they had to do work on the bridge just inside the main entrance and that it would take a while. Then COVID hit. I assume that the bridge is fixed and that traffic is back to normal, but I can't find any articles or reports about it. Does anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Chuck S

The road was back to normal during my Thanksgiving 2021 trip.


----------



## Hoppy-tn

We will be staying at old key west for our first time in May and will be driving there. I have saw you can drive your car and park at the hospitality area. How easy is it to find a parking place at the hospitality area during the busier eating times of the day?
can you park there and take the boat to Disney springs for the day or is there a time limit for parking at the hospitality area?


----------



## Chuck S

Hoppy-tn said:


> We will be staying at old key west for our first time in May and will be driving there. I have saw you can drive your car and park at the hospitality area. How easy is it to find a parking place at the hospitality area during the busier eating times of the day?
> can you park there and take the boat to Disney springs for the day or is there a time limit for parking at the hospitality area?


You can park there and take the boat, but parking *CAN be very limited* in the Hospitality area.  It may be easier to hop on any park bus, then get off at hospitality and take the boat from there, to return to your room, if it is too far to walk, walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop, and again, hop on any park bus.


----------



## BillPA

Those parking spot are not for all day use. It's for those checking in/out, getting items from the store or eating at Olivia's or Goods to go. Please don't park at the 11-14 buildings either, they are for those staying there.  Thanks


----------



## bcuinohio

Hoppy-tn said:


> We will be staying at old key west for our first time in May and will be driving there. I have saw you can drive your car and park at the hospitality area. How easy is it to find a parking place at the hospitality area during the busier eating times of the day?
> can you park there and take the boat to Disney springs for the day or is there a time limit for parking at the hospitality area?


I think a lot of people drive up to the pool.   The last time we stayed near HH, it was hard to find a spot during the day. Early  morning and at later at night it was better.


----------



## SwanVT2

How is the slide at the main pool at OKW in comparison to the slide at SSR Paddock? We would like a room with two queen beds next trip and DD loves the paddock slide. Do any other quiet pools at OKW have any fun features? Also how frequently do boats run to DS? Thanks!!


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! If anyone will be at OKW in the next couple weeks, would you please take a picture of the March Recreation Calendar for me so I can post it on the Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread? I’d truly appreciate it! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Boopuff

anyone know: does HH booking category show up for everyone or just DVC owners?  I’m just curious


----------



## bcuinohio

Boopuff said:


> anyone know: does HH booking category show up for everyone or just DVC owners?  I’m just curious


I think HH is only available when booking with points.


----------



## Boomatt

Hello,
My fam and our friends with their kids are booked for a 2br for 8 nights in October. Could you experts recommend a building for us?  We would like to be near a pool but are not in the “close to HH” category. Additionally, does anyone know if/when the sauna by the feature pool will reopen? It’s still listed as an amenity but, we have visited OKW to dine at Olivia’s on a trip in February and noticed it was out of order.


----------



## bcuinohio

Boomatt said:


> Hello,
> My fam and our friends with their kids are booked for a 2br for 8 nights in October. Could you experts recommend a building for us?  We would like to be near a pool but are not in the “close to HH” category. Additionally, does anyone know if/when the sauna by the feature pool will reopen? It’s still listed as an amenity but, we have visited OKW to dine at Olivia’s on a trip in February and noticed it was out of order.


We liked Turtle Pond Road our last time there.   There is a pool and a snack bar there.  Not sure on the current status of the snack bar though.  Sorry but I don’t know the status of the sauna either.


----------



## Boomatt

bcuinohio said:


> We liked Turtle Pond Road our last time there.   There is a pool and a snack bar there.  Not sure on the current status of the snack bar though.  Sorry but I don’t know the status of the sauna either.


Thank you for the reply. In your experience, are room requests for the Turtle Pond hard to get?


----------



## bcuinohio

i used Touring Plans and it worked for OKW, but i have gotten about half of the requests I’ve made on Touring Plans.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

OKW is the best resort, we have been going there every year for 4 years now.  The only regret we had was that we didn't visit and buy in sooner!  Thanks for making this thread.  Since buying in we have stayed at many of the DVC resorts, but none compare to OKW.  That definitely is our second home.


----------



## Sammy

This time next week we will be at OKW for the first time since Covid!   Trying to avoid a grocery delivery and just get the few things we want at the resort store. Anyone know what kinds of beer they have, and if 6-packs are available?

Thanks!


----------



## SteveAZee

Sammy said:


> This time next week we will be at OKW for the first time since Covid!   Trying to avoid a grocery delivery and just get the few things we want at the resort store. Anyone know what kinds of beer they have, and if 6-packs are available?
> 
> Thanks!


If you skip to the 3:50 mark you'll see what's in the beer fridge.


----------



## Sammy

SteveAZee said:


> If you skip to the 3:50 mark you'll see what's in the beer fridge.



THANK YOU!

This was absolutely PERFECT and I also got a good idea about the other items on my list!


----------



## AZMermaid

Not beer, but fyi, they didn't have the multi packs of waters in Dec that you see around 6:50. I assumed they did based in this video but the CM told us they hadn’t had them in a few months.


----------



## Haley R

We just booked a last minute confirmed reservation for a studio next week. Is there a building that we could get top floor and it be relatively quiet? Our ds will be taking a nap and going to bed somewhat early


----------



## SteveAZee

Haley R said:


> We just booked a last minute confirmed reservation for a studio next week. Is there a building that we could get top floor and it be relatively quiet? Our ds will be taking a nap and going to bed somewhat early


The last time I went I asked for top floor room to avoid having the noise of foot traffic overhead. They said it was an unusual request (and easier to fulfill) since more often people ask for ground floor rooms (since only a couple of building have elevators). I would think if you prioritize top floor and then also request to be some distance from the surrounding roads you'll be fine. I did stay in the building just inside the entrance to OKW once and heard traffic out on the patio but not really in the room.


----------



## SwanVT2

Are there walking paths around OKW like at SSR?


----------



## Lost boy

Yup, walking paths and I believe a running trail that you can walk on. My wife and I really like to walk the trail along the canal to Disney Springs, every day, most of the time we walk back too. That trail closes at dusk, so we'll walk there for dinner and take the boat back.


----------



## BeachClub2014

Just purchased our first OKW contract. Woo Hoo!


----------



## LGithens

OKW is our favorite.  We typically request either Old Turtle Pond road or Hospitality House. We'd really like to try South Point, mainly the buildings right on the water.  How hard a request is that to get (On the water)? Those that have stayed in that area, how do you like it?  We stayed at the end of Miller's Road one year and didn't care for it at all.  But we didn't have a car that trip and this time we will.


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Old Key West is my family’s first DVC resort we stood at (cash room)
My dad need surgery a few months out and we wanted to do something special for my parents so we booked a 2 bedroom July 2020 and we absolutely loved the huge DVC experience so I was able to convince my wife let’s buy in, we bought resale 50pts but that wasn’t enough lol so 2 months later add another 50pts then 3 months later add 125pts direct.
This is home to us and come July we’re staying in our first grand villa 
Cant wait


----------



## Ensusieasm

Does old key west have 24 hour bell services? My Mears Connect bus will pick me up at 3am for my 6am flight. I will be solo. Can I call bell services the day before and request an appointment to have bell services pick me and my luggage up for transport to the Mears bus pick up location?


----------



## CarolynFH

Ensusieasm said:


> Does old key west have 24 hour bell services? My Mears Connect bus will pick me up at 3am for my 6am flight. I will be solo. Can I call bell services the day before and request an appointment to have bell services pick me and my luggage up for transport to the Mears bus pick up location?


Yes, Bell Services runs 24/7. Others have reported making appointments for pickup of their Owners Locker at various DVC resorts, so I’d do as you’ve planned.


----------



## Ensusieasm

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, Bell Services runs 24/7. Others have reported making appointments for pickup of their Owners Locker at various DVC resorts, so I’d do as you’ve planned.


Thank you! I sure don’t want to be rolling my luggage for a great distance in the dark all by myself.


----------



## snowy82

Hello! Brand new DVC/OKW owner here! We just got our points loaded and our first trip booked for October! Super excited to join this group! All tips are welcome!!


----------



## Okw2020Soto

Congratulations Welcome Home !!!! 
Great Resort


----------



## Maliki2

Just booked our first stay in December there. Even thought AKL is my home resort, it is always fun to stay somewhere else. Originally we were looking to buy OKW way back when but there were no points available then.


----------



## JuliaMLB37

I just read in a Facebook group that breakfast at Olivias recently changed for the worse. Did someone notice that too? I planned to have breakfast there on my Disney Springs Day and now Im not sure if I should consider something else. Thanks for your insight everyone.


----------



## XoxoAmy

Hi all - we just booked a 1 bed for 3 nights in early Nov (W&D runD weekend) and it will be our first OKW trip.  We typically rent points but no DVC point availability anywhere that weekend! so we booked this through our TA.  I am a little nervous about how far things are spread out, but hopefully it won't be that bad.  We don't usually rent a car but I will on this trip, even if it's just to get from the room to HH.  How often do the internal buses run?
And since I booked a room here with cash (not DVC points) is it even possible to get close to HH?  Are those closer/preferred rooms for DVC bookings only?
And we can get an uber pick up/drop off from our room, correct?  We tend to prefer uber to get to the parks, except for MK.


----------



## bcuinohio

XoxoAmy said:


> Hi all - we just booked a 1 bed for 3 nights in early Nov (W&D runD weekend) and it will be our first OKW trip.  We typically rent points but no DVC point availability anywhere that weekend! so we booked this through our TA.  I am a little nervous about how far things are spread out, but hopefully it won't be that bad.  We don't usually rent a car but I will on this trip, even if it's just to get from the room to HH.  How often do the internal buses run?
> And since I booked a room here with cash (not DVC points) is it even possible to get close to HH?  Are those closer/preferred rooms for DVC bookings only?
> And we can get an uber pick up/drop off from our room, correct?  We tend to prefer uber to get to the parks, except for MK.


I think HH is only available when renting with points.  Sometimes parking at HH is a little tight.   

Not sure about Uber but if you have a car I would just drive to parks.  There is no additional charge to park at parks if you are a resort guest.   If paying cash for a room and not a DVC member, the resort will charge you for parking.


----------



## XoxoAmy

bcuinohio said:


> I think HH is only available when renting with points.  Sometimes parking at HH is a little tight.
> 
> Not sure about Uber but if you have a car I would just drive to parks.  There is no additional charge to park at parks if you are a resort guest.   If paying cash for a room and not a DVC member, the resort will charge you for parking.


Ah, thanks.  I didn't realize cash guests pay for parking.  That might change my car rental strategy.... maybe.  We'll see.  I'm hesitant to drive to the parks because I'm scare of being way in the back of a far lot (we are not rope droppers).  Love that uber drops off right near the front entrance to the parks (except MK of course, we will bus it for MK).


----------



## georgina

We will be checking in May 15, have always wanted to try OKW. Aiming to make this a more relaxing trip and thought about getting the refillable mugs. The newest post I could find on these was years ago, it looks like Turtleshack and Good's Food to Go are the only places to fill? What I can find for Good's says it opens at 7 AM, assuming Turtleshack hours are less. I guess it will come down to how far we end up from the HH area, I like my morning coffee!


----------



## mrsap

georgina said:


> We will be checking in May 15, have always wanted to try OKW. Aiming to make this a more relaxing trip and thought about getting the refillable mugs. The newest post I could find on these was years ago, it looks like Turtleshack and Good's Food to Go are the only places to fill? What I can find for Good's says it opens at 7 AM, assuming Turtleshack hours are less. I guess it will come down to how far we end up from the HH area, I like my morning coffee!


If you have time, can you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me to post on the *Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread? *Thank you so much, have fun!!


----------



## The Jackal

georgina said:


> We will be checking in May 15, have always wanted to try OKW. Aiming to make this a more relaxing trip and thought about getting the refillable mugs. The newest post I could find on these was years ago, it looks like Turtleshack and Good's Food to Go are the only places to fill? What I can find for Good's says it opens at 7 AM, assuming Turtleshack hours are less. I guess it will come down to how far we end up from the HH area, I like my morning coffee!


I thought fill stations are open 24 hours for soda.


----------



## georgina

mrsap said:


> If you have time, can you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me to post on the *Monthly Resort Recreation Calendar Thread? *Thank you so much, have fun!!


I can try! Is it something they give you on a paper? Really looking forward to this trip and celebrating my 60th bday.


The Jackal said:


> I thought fill stations are open 24 hours for soda.


I was under the impression it was only when they are open. Will find out.


----------



## mrsap

georgina said:


> I can try! Is it something they give you on a paper? Really looking forward to this trip and celebrating my 60th bday.
> 
> I was under the impression it was only when they are open. Will find out.


 I believe most, if not all resorts, now display them on a board outside somewhere. Usually near the pool. Otherwise, the recreation cast members or front desk can provide them. Thank you and have fun!


----------



## georgina

Ok next random question. Just checked into a studio. there is an ice bucket but no where to get ice? The fridge has a tiny freezer section but no ice cube trays. Anything we’re missing?


----------



## georgina

Never mind.  Found ice at the bus station. Also saw an email that my room was ready at 3:30. Unfortunately they sent a text a minute before that that said my room was NOT ready so we were hanging around waiting for a room ready text until 4:20 when I went in to ask when my room would be ready. Not sure why they didn’t text.


----------



## Mr. Baloo

What coffee makers are in the 2 bedroom villas?


----------



## The Jackal

Mr. Baloo said:


> What coffee makers are in the 2 bedroom villas?


Mr Coffee 12 cup.


----------



## Flora Fan

Oh my goodness!  I just learned that OKW qualifies for the extended evening magic hours.  Bonus!  So very excited.


----------



## The Jackal

Flora Fan said:


> Oh my goodness!  I just learned that OKW qualifies for the extended evening magic hours.  Bonus!  So very excited.


All DVC resorts at WDW qualify. It is really nice. We took advantage in our last trip. The only bad thing was at Epcot Test Track and Frozen both went down. Test track was down almost all day and Frozen about 45 minutes into the extra time. That pushed lines at the other rides much longer than would be. They need about 5 more rides at Epcot.  Guardians should just be the beginning.


----------



## Trinity88

Flora Fan said:


> Oh my goodness!  I just learned that OKW qualifies for the extended evening magic hours.  Bonus!  So very excited.


I just hope they have them when we go in August! I'm worried the halloween party will replace them, at least at MK.


----------



## npatellye

Trinity88 said:


> I just hope they have them when we go in August! I'm worried the halloween party will replace them, at least at MK.


They should have them. MK generally has EEH on Wednesdays and, AFAIK, there are no Wednesday dates for MNSSHP in August.


----------



## cbtengwife

We are staying at OKW in July.  We stayed at OKW about 9 years ago and when taking boat to Disney Springs we noticed some rooms with water view.  Which area would we request to possibly be able to get one of those?  Has anyone has success in calling the resort and requesting a certain view and top floor?  We have never called the resort, how do you do that?  
Thanks for any advice that you can give us.


----------



## The Jackal

cbtengwife said:


> We are staying at OKW in July.  We stayed at OKW about 9 years ago and when taking boat to Disney Springs we noticed some rooms with water view.  Which area would we request to possibly be able to get one of those?  Has anyone has success in calling the resort and requesting a certain view and top floor?  We have never called the resort, how do you do that?
> Thanks for any advice that you can give us.


You would need to request buildings 45, 46 or 55. It is just a request with a small chance of getting it.


----------



## CarolynFH

cbtengwife said:


> We are staying at OKW in July.  We stayed at OKW about 9 years ago and when taking boat to Disney Springs we noticed some rooms with water view.  Which area would we request to possibly be able to get one of those?  Has anyone has success in calling the resort and requesting a certain view and top floor?  We have never called the resort, how do you do that?
> Thanks for any advice that you can give us.


If you’re paying cash to Disney for your room, you’ll need to call the reservation line to submit your request. You might be able to do it via Chat in MDE - I’m not sure. If you’re the DVC owner, you can chat, email or call MS to submit your request. If you’re renting points, the DVC owner you’re renting from would need to chat, email or call MS.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Don't just ask for water view if want to overlook the canal.  We made that mistake (just asking for "water view") and we overlooked a small pond, but we were by far the closest we've ever been to the main road.  The traffic noise was so loud that it was the only trip where we couldn't sit on our balcony.  Not at all relaxing.  Our mistake!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! If anyone will be at OKW this month, can you please take a picture of the Recreation Calendar for me for the Monthly Calendar Thread? I’d really appreciate it! Thanks so much!


----------



## MsT82

Staying OKW on points for my 40th birthday in December. Does anyone have any resort or room tips for a first timer?


----------



## Chuck S

Tips would depend upon what YOU want personally.  Do you want a quieter area of the resort, or to be near the hustle and bustle of the main pool, dining and transportation area.  What kind of view would you prefer, water, woods, golf?  Remember that only 3 OKW building have elevators, so if stairs are an issue, be sure to request ground floor.


----------



## MsT82

Chuck S said:


> Tips would depend upon what YOU want personally.  Do you want a quieter area of the resort, or to be near the hustle and bustle of the main pool, dining and transportation area.  What kind of view would you prefer, water, woods, golf?  Remember that only 3 OKW building have elevators, so if stairs are an issue, be sure to request ground floor.


This is a great tip! I do have some breathing issues so stairs aren’t great so I’ll be sure to request ground floor. Personally, I’d prefer a quieter area, maybe near a quiet pool and not too far from my bus stop. As for a view I don’t mind - the resort looks beautiful and I’m sure it’ll be great. I’m having more of a staycation with less park days so it seems perfect.

Also, does anyone know how many mug refill places there are? I read there were two? And is the boat only docking at the marketplace still? I think I read this earlier in thread.

TIA


----------



## Chuck S

There are two refill stations, Good's to Go in the main area, and Turtle Shack at the pool on Turtle Pond Road.  One of my favorite areas is buildings 30 to 35, near the Turtle Pond bus stop, ususally pretty quiet, close to the bus stop and relatively close to the Turtle Pond quiet pool.  It is a walk up to the boat to Disney Springs, but you can also take a bus, or hop on any bus up to the main area.


----------



## Amberrosess

Owner at okw. Our first stay at a dvc resort.  We stay here quite often.  I love how it feels different from the other resorts.


----------



## MsT82

Chuck S said:


> There are two refill stations, Good's to Go in the main area, and Turtle Shack at the pool on Turtle Pond Road.  One of my favorite areas is buildings 30 to 35, near the Turtle Pond bus stop, ususally pretty quiet, close to the bus stop and relatively close to the Turtle Pond quiet pool.  It is a walk up to the boat to Disney Springs, but you can also take a bus, or hop on any bus up to the main area.


Thanks so much, that’s really helpful. Those building areas sound ideal but I guess this makes them hard to come by too. Are request usually granted for specific areas?


----------



## Chuck S

MsT82 said:


> Thanks so much, that’s really helpful. Those building areas sound ideal but I guess this makes them hard to come by too. Are request usually granted for specific areas?


Requests for general areas usually come through for me about 75% of the time.  Put them in order of priority, like

1) Ground Floor
2) Near Bus Stop
3) Turtle Pond area, prefer bldgs 30 to 35, if possible


----------



## MsT82

Chuck S said:


> Requests for general areas usually come through for me about 75% of the time.  Put them in order of priority, like
> 
> 1) Ground Floor
> 2) Near Bus Stop
> 3) Turtle Pond area, prefer bldgs 30 to 35, if possible


That makes sense, thank you. Hopefully I’ll end up somewhere close


----------



## BillPA

Are you looking for a studio or 1 BR or larger?


----------



## MsT82

BillPA said:


> Are you looking for a studio or 1 BR or larger?


I’ve booked a studio


----------



## Chuck S

Well, with a studio, views, in general, are pretty limited because they are usually located on the ends of the buildings, though there are are a handful of studios in the "U" shaped buildings in the middle, but they have the issue of no front window.  I would think Bldg 35, would have a nice studio view of a golf pond and aeration fountain, Bldgs 45 and 46 would have a nice canal view of the boats going to/from Disney Springs.  But basically, a studio is a studio at OKW.


----------



## MsT82

Chuck S said:


> Well, with a studio, views, in general, are pretty limited because they are usually located on the ends of the buildings, though there are are a handful of studios in the "U" shaped buildings in the middle, but they have the issue of no front window.  I would think Bldg 35, would have a nice studio view of a golf pond and aeration fountain, Bldgs 45 and 46 would have a nice canal view of the boats going to/from Disney Springs.  But basically, a studio is a studio at OKW.


I figured as much so I think you were right earlier with making my main request ground floor then near a bus stop. I’m sure most studio views will be much of a muchness but I’ll still ask to be in the area you suggested as even if the view isn’t great it sounds like a good place to be near a quiet pool etc


----------



## Chuck S

Remember. if you need to use laundry facilities, they are located by every pool.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Are the grand villas located all over or only in one area? We are (hopefully) staying in a grand villa in Jan 2023 and I’m hoping to be near the main pool


----------



## bcuinohio

TinkLoverSam said:


> Are the grand villas located all over or only in one area? We are (hopefully) staying in a grand villa in Jan 2023 and I’m hoping to be near the main pool


The GVs near HH only have availability for two days in January. The non HH locations have better availability but mostly weekends.


----------



## Chuck S

There are very few GVs near the main pool area, most are spread throughout the resort.  And there are only 3 GV accessible to those in wheelchairs or scooters, one in bldg 48. which has a ground floor entry, and two in bldg 63. with elevators.  There are only two GV in the near HH category, bldg  25.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

bcuinohio said:


> The GVs near HH only have availability for two days in January. The non HH locations have better availability but mostly weekends.


It's really more February we are looking for Jan 30 to Feb 5


----------



## mrsswat

Will never stay in ground floor again.


----------



## Chuck S

mrsswat said:


> Will never stay in ground floor again.


I usually prefer 2nd floor, myself...but for years I traveled with Mom in a wheelchair, so we always got ground floor.  And now that I'm getting older, I see a scooter in my future.  

It was fine.  Except when the buildings were brand new and the bathtub overflow drain above us wasn't properly sealed, so the water came running through our ceiling. Maintenance fixed it right away, and gave us a nice dinner at Olivia's.  Fortunately it wasn't enough water to damage the ceiling drywall, most of the water drained down through the bathroom exhaust fan.


----------



## Simba's Mom

mrsswat said:


> Will never stay in ground floor again.


Just curious, what part of the resort were you in?  We always ask for first floor now since I'm in a scooter, and there are no elevators except in a very few buildings.  I've been afraid of noise from upstairs, since we often  go to Hilton Head Resort, and noise from above is AWFUL.  However, so far, we haven't heard anything from above, but I just realized that all of our first floor rooms have been in the South Point area.  Are some areas better or worse?


----------



## mrsswat

We were in Bldg 18 on Millers Rd -  had the 2 br ground floor room that had the flooding issue inside the room from the rain 2 days in a row. If I remember correctly was room 1813.


----------



## Yarbogash

So excited! Booked for week in November via RCI exchange. Our first and only stay at OKW was 5 years ago and it's been one of my favorite Disney resorts. My plan is to eat at Olivia's for every meal and go everywhere in a surrey bike. I am positive my wife and kids will have no issues with this plan.

Last time we were in building 22, was fine but just want to be close to a pool. I see posts from 4 years ago and more mentioning RCI. Anyone have any recent experience with location requests when doing an RCI exchange? Is it treated like any other reservation?


----------



## Disney_Alli

Now booked in our grand villa for Jan 30 through Feb 6th. So incredibly excited for our three generation trip so my youngest nephew can hug Mickey for the first time! He got to wave to him on our cruise in May but we all know Mickey hugs are the best hugs!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Disney_Alli said:


> Now booked in our grand villa for Jan 30 through Feb 6th. So incredibly excited for our three generation trip so my youngest nephew can hug Mickey for the first time! He got to wave to him on our cruise in May but we all know Mickey hugs are the best hugs!


I made the mistake of asking if he wanted to hug Mickey and now every time we get in the car he asks if we're going to meet Mickey or go on Tootles Boat


----------



## Chuck S

Yarbogash said:


> So excited! Booked for week in November via RCI exchange. Our first and only stay at OKW was 5 years ago and it's been one of my favorite Disney resorts. My plan is to eat at Olivia's for every meal and go everywhere in a surrey bike. I am positive my wife and kids will have no issues with this plan.
> 
> Last time we were in building 22, was fine but just want to be close to a pool. I see posts from 4 years ago and more mentioning RCI. Anyone have any recent experience with location requests when doing an RCI exchange? Is it treated like any other reservation?


I think you can call DVC Member services, the number should have been supplied to you, as you need to pay a trade in resort fee.  While you're on the phone with member services, ask about making a request.


----------



## CarolynFH

Yarbogash said:


> So excited! Booked for week in November via RCI exchange. Our first and only stay at OKW was 5 years ago and it's been one of my favorite Disney resorts. My plan is to eat at Olivia's for every meal and go everywhere in a surrey bike. I am positive my wife and kids will have no issues with this plan.
> 
> Last time we were in building 22, was fine but just want to be close to a pool. I see posts from 4 years ago and more mentioning RCI. Anyone have any recent experience with location requests when doing an RCI exchange? Is it treated like any other reservation?


We’re at SSR on an RCI exchange now and were here in June 2021 also via RCI.  You need to call DVC at 800-800-9800 and tell them you’re coming on an inbound RCI exchange, in order to get the Disney confirmation number to link your reservation to your MDE. Be prepared to wait a few minutes while the CM finds your RCI reservation, and then you’ll need to give names and ages of everyone who will be staying in the room, just like for a normal Disney resort reservation. 

After that it’s treated as any other DVC points reservation, IOW you won’t be charged for parking and will have all Disney resort guest perks like early entry, Deluxe Extra Evening Hours, etc. Your CC on file in MDE will be billed the $190 inbound fee on the morning of checkin. You can make room requests when you call MS, understanding that they may or may not be granted, just like any other room request, but with a large resort like OKW I think a simple request like “close to a pool” has a good chance. And as with all requests, when you do online checkin, leave the requests section blank because it will override whatever you request on the phone!


----------



## Yarbogash

CarolynFH said:


> We’re at SSR on an RCI exchange now and were here in June 2021 also via RCI.  You need to call DVC at 800-800-9800 and tell them you’re coming on an inbound RCI exchange, in order to get the Disney confirmation number to link your reservation to your MDE. Be prepared to wait a few minutes while the CM finds your RCI reservation, and then you’ll need to give names and ages of everyone who will be staying in the room, just like for a normal Disney resort reservation.
> 
> After that it’s treated as any other DVC points reservation, IOW you won’t be charged for parking and will have all Disney resort guest perks like early entry, Deluxe Extra Evening Hours, etc. Your CC on file in MDE will be billed the $190 inbound fee on the morning of checkin. You can make room requests when you call MS, understanding that they may or may not be granted, just like any other room request, but with a large resort like OKW I think a simple request like “close to a pool” has a good chance. And as with all requests, when you do online checkin, leave the requests section blank because it will override whatever you request on the phone!


Done and done. Ty, went very smooth! 

So nice to see it in MDE.


----------



## SwanVT2

We are changing our reservation from SSR to OKW because the main pool at SSR will be closed during the week we are traveling. The OKW slide looks great for DD, and the studios at OKW with two real beds look nice.  We will be there first week of March. Any tips on the resort we should know about? Any best food? Thank you!!


----------



## SwanVT2

georgina said:


> Ok next random question. Just checked into a studio. there is an ice bucket but no where to get ice? The fridge has a tiny freezer section but no ice cube trays. Anything we’re missing?


Are they provide plastic cutlery and papers plates/bowls in the studios?


----------



## SwanVT2

bcuinohio said:


> i used Touring Plans and it worked for OKW, but i have gotten about half of the requests I’ve made on Touring Plans.


We will be staying at OKW for the first time this March 2023.  We won't have a car and the place is huge!  What should we request (besides the obvious near HH)? Thank you!


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> We will be staying at OKW for the first time this March 2023.  We won't have a car and the place is huge!  What should we request (besides the obvious near HH)? Thank you!


It is doubtful you will get very close to the HH area, unless you've specificalkly reserved the Near HH booking category.  You _may_ get into buildings 62 to 64, but those are the only buldings with elevators and are often held for those with ambulatoory difficulty doing stairs.

But realistically, unless you get lucky, the closest you may be able to get is buildings 27 to 29, or buildings 15 to 22.  There are 5 bus stops throughout the resort.  The HH area is the last stop for the busses on the way out to the parks.   You can hop on any park bus to take you there.   To return to a farther stop, walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop. it is the first stop on the way into OKW, and you can ride back to your closest stop.

There is also an internal bus, but it ALSO goes to Disney Springs and often Typhoon Lagoon, so the park busses are generally much faster.


----------



## SwanVT2

Chuck S said:


> It is doubtful you will get very close to the HH area, unless you've specificalkly reserved the Near HH booking category.  You _may_ get into buildings 62 to 64, but those are the only buldings with elevators and are often held for those with ambulatoory difficulty doing stairs.
> 
> But realistically, unless you get lucky, the closest you may be able to get is buildings 27 to 29, or buildings 15 to 22.  There are 5 bus stops throughout the resort.  The HH area is the last stop for the busses on the way out to the parks.   You can hop on any bus park to take you there.   To return to a farther stop, walk across the bridge to the Peninsular Road stop. it is the first stop on the way into OKW, and you can ride back to your closest stop.
> 
> There is also an internal bus, but is ALSO goes to Disney Springs andoften Typhoon Lagoon, so the park busses are generally much faster.


This is very helpful. Thank you!  One more quick question, with studios and the lock off door, is it noisy? I have read several reviews that you can hear everything next door.  Plus, is plastic cutlery and paper plates/bowls provided in a studio? Thank you!!


----------



## DVCsloth

SwanVT2 said:


> We will be staying at OKW for the first time this March 2023.  We won't have a car and the place is huge!  What should we request (besides the obvious near HH)? Thank you!


We stayed there for the first time a few months ago. The way the busses work, I don't think it matters much where you stay. The busses run like clockwork most of the time. Our studio was on Old Turtle Pond, and we were 50 ft. from the bus stop. I think there are 5 stops, you can jump on any bus, and it will drop you off at the hospitality house (last stop). We really liked the resort, some people may choose to stay near the Hospitality House, but they probably book up first. Very laid-back atmosphere, very nice resort. Some people don't like the busses, but I don't mind them at all.


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> This is very helpful. Thank you!  One more quick question, with studios and the lock off door, is it noisy? I have read several reviews that you can hear everything next door.  Plus, is plastic cutlery and paper plates/bowls provided in a studio? Thank you!!


With the removal of the carpeting in the one bedroom units during the last refurbishment, you can hear some things from your neighbor, especially if they have active kids.  You can try putting a pillow or towel at the bottom of the lock-off door to absorb some of the sound.


----------



## BillPA

Yes, paper plates/bowls and plastic knife/spoon/and forks are provided.

Disney Vacation Club Studio Amenity List​

*Listed below are the typical amenities found in the Disney Vacation Club Studio Villas

The listing (and prices) are subject to change without notice!
Quantities are ONE unless noted*


*Kitchen*​Beverage Glasses 4
Can Opener
Coffee
Coffee Maker
Coffee Mugs 4
Corkscrew
Dish Soap
Dish Towel
Ice Bucket
Paper Bowls 4
Paper Plates 4
Plastic Forks 4
Plastic Knives 4
Plastic Spoons 4
Recycle Basket
Sponge
Toaster
Waste Basket
Sugar Basket*Closet*​Broom
Graco Pack n Play w/Sheet
Hanger Regular 10
Hanger Skirt 4
Iron
Ironing Board
Luggage Rack
Vacuum Cleaner*Items Available Upon Request and Based on Availability*​Bed Rails
Blankets
Blender
Decaf Coffee
Hangers
High Chair
Pillows
Voltage ConverterAlso included intially: Facial and Bath Soap, Shampoo, Conditioner, Shower Gel.
Towels for Number of Registered Guests.​


----------



## Inhislove

Has anyone taken kids to Olivia’s brunch? Can kids order off breakfast and lunch kid menus? Thanks!


----------



## badeacon

BillPA said:


> Yes, paper plates/bowls and plastic knife/spoon/and forks are provided.
> 
> Disney Vacation Club Studio Amenity List​
> 
> *Listed below are the typical amenities found in the Disney Vacation Club Studio Villas
> 
> The listing (and prices) are subject to change without notice!
> Quantities are ONE unless noted*
> 
> ​
> *Kitchen*​Beverage Glasses 4
> Can Opener
> Coffee
> Coffee Maker
> Coffee Mugs 4
> Corkscrew
> Dish Soap
> Dish Towel
> Ice Bucket
> Paper Bowls 4
> Paper Plates 4
> Plastic Forks 4
> Plastic Knives 4
> Plastic Spoons 4
> Recycle Basket
> Sponge
> Toaster
> Waste Basket
> Sugar Basket*Closet*​Broom
> Graco Pack n Play w/Sheet
> Hanger Regular 10
> Hanger Skirt 4
> Iron
> Ironing Board
> Luggage Rack
> Vacuum Cleaner*Items Available Upon Request and Based on Availability*​Bed Rails
> Blankets
> Blender
> Decaf Coffee
> Hangers
> High Chair
> Pillows
> Voltage ConverterAlso included intially: Facial and Bath Soap, Shampoo, Conditioner, Shower Gel.
> Towels for Number of Registered Guests.​


Do they really still have vacuum cleaners? OurLast 2 stays at CCV and HHI , no vacuums.


----------



## miksicnarf

Warning about "jumping on any park bus to get to the HH": My daughter and SIL did that last week, loaded with lightsabers and droids they wanted to ship home from the General Store. They got on a MK bus and it did not stop at the HH! They got stuck going to MK, where they had to walk to the Contemporary to ship the stuff and then bus from there to the park they were heading to. Lesson learned--always ask the driver if he's stopping at the HH to be sure!


----------



## mrsdoubie

miksicnarf said:


> Warning about "jumping on any park bus to get to the HH": My daughter and SIL did that last week, loaded with lightsabers and droids they wanted to ship home from the General Store. They got on a MK bus and it did not stop at the HH! They got stuck going to MK, where they had to walk to the Contemporary to ship the stuff and then bus from there to the park they were heading to. Lesson learned--always ask the driver if he's stopping at the HH to be sure!


This has happened to me except
it wasn’t the HH. It was the South Point Road bus stop. She drove right past it and we were on the bus. We yelled to get her attention. When she realized what she did, she put the bus in reverse and as she was backing up ran into the bus stop structure and and damaged a gutter.


----------



## mrsdoubie

badeacon said:


> Do they really still have vacuum cleaners? OurLast 2 stays at CCV and HHI , no vacuums.


Yes. The last few times I stayed at OKW they were in the closet and there was one at SSR just a few weeks ago.


----------



## miksicnarf

mrsdoubie said:


> This has happened to me except
> it wasn’t the HH. It was the South Point Road bus stop. She drove right past it and we were on the bus. We yelled to get her attention. When she realized what she did, she put the bus in reverse and as she was backing up ran into the bus stop structure and and damaged a gutter.


That happened to me once at SSR, zoomed right past the Paddock stop. I yelled, he stopped...right in front of my building  .


----------



## Boopuff

Can anyone clarify:  Is there a direct Typhoon Lagoon bus?  Or do you have to go to DS and transfer?


----------



## Chuck S

It used to be that they were the same bus, and made both stops.


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys. Might anyone have the August activity calendar? Thanks so much!


----------



## Samita

We’ll be staying in a 1BR in three weeks for the first time and we’ll be arriving late at night. We will not have a car and planning on getting Mears or Sunshine Flyer transportation from airport. We are booked in the HH category but was wondering about getting to our rooms after arriving from airport. Do we need to walk and carry our luggage to our room? Can we take them with us on the internal buses? Until what time the internal buses run? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## bcuinohio

Samita said:


> We’ll be staying in a 1BR in three weeks for the first time and we’ll be arriving late at night. We will not have a car and planning on getting Mears or Sunshine Flyer transportation from airport. We are booked in the HH category but was wondering about getting to our rooms after arriving from airport. Do we need to walk and carry our luggage to our room? Can we take them with us on the internal buses? Until what time the internal buses run?
> Thank you in advance.


If you are booked HH, you will be close to the main building/check in area.  You should be able to walk to your room from there.


----------



## CarolynFH

Samita said:


> We’ll be staying in a 1BR in three weeks for the first time and we’ll be arriving late at night. We will not have a car and planning on getting Mears or Sunshine Flyer transportation from airport. We are booked in the HH category but was wondering about getting to our rooms after arriving from airport. Do we need to walk and carry our luggage to our room? Can we take them with us on the internal buses? Until what time the internal buses run?
> Thank you in advance.


As above, the HH category buildings are very close to where you'll be dropped off.  But if you need assistance, Bell Services will be happy to help.  They have luggage carts as well as electric carts that can carry you as well as your luggage, and they operate 24/7/365.


----------



## MsT82

Hoping to get the turtle pond area in December, know it’s popular so might not get it but does anyone know if the pool bar there is only seasonal?


----------



## carlbarry

MsT82 said:


> Hoping to get the turtle pond area in December, know it’s popular so might not get it but does anyone know if the pool bar there is only seasonal?


Open all year.  At least it always has been when I've been there in December.


----------



## js

At 7 months, I booked February 1-11 stay at OKW in a studio. HH was already taken.
This week, I noticed my WL came through and we now have HH area.

My mom will have her scooter and I'm happy to be closer to the bus stop and Gurgling Suitcase LOL

Can anyone please let me know where I want to request. Last year, we also had a studio, but were upgraded to a one bedroom close to HH too but I don't 
know where we were placed. I do know that we did walk past the HH (on our left) and to the first bus stop (which isn't in front of HH, correct?), which was great.

Thank you.


----------



## Chuck S

Can anyone please let me know where I want to request. Last year, we also had a studio, but were upgraded to a one bedroom close to HH too but I don't
know where we were placed. I do know that we did walk past the HH (on our left) and to the first bus stop (which isn't in front of HH, correct?), which was great.

I assume were were across the bridge from the HH area, near the Peninsular Road bus stop.  Those would be buildings 23 to 26.  If you'll have a scooter, be sure to call member services and have them note it, as there are no elevators in those buildings, you will need first floor.  IF you reserved a Handicap room, you'll be in building 13, 23 or 26.


----------



## MsT82

carlbarry said:


> Open all year.  At least it always has been when I've been there in December.


Great news. I know it doesn’t do much but as long as it has a mug fill station we’ll be happy


----------



## carlbarry

MsT82 said:


> Great news. I know it doesn’t do much but as long as it has a mug fill station we’ll be happy


Oh, maybe I misunderstood.  The pool is open all year.  I don't know about the snack shop.


----------



## MsT82

carlbarry said:


> Oh, maybe I misunderstood.  The pool is open all year.  I don't know about the snack shop.


Ahhh no problems. It was the pool bar I was enquiring about as if our room is in the turtle pond area, I figured it would be closest place to have a mug refill station


----------



## js

Chuck S said:


> Can anyone please let me know where I want to request. Last year, we also had a studio, but were upgraded to a one bedroom close to HH too but I don't
> know where we were placed. I do know that we did walk past the HH (on our left) and to the first bus stop (which isn't in front of HH, correct?), which was great.
> 
> I assume were were across the bridge from the HH area, near the Peninsular Road bus stop.  Those would be buildings 23 to 26.  If you'll have a scooter, be sure to call member services and have them note it, as there are no elevators in those buildings, you will need first floor.  IF you reserved a Handicap room, you'll be in building 13, 23 or 26.


Hi. If I was standing outside of HH at the HH Bus stop, we were put in the building across the street to the left.


----------



## Trinity88

js said:


> Hi. If I was standing outside of HH at the HH Bus stop, we were put in the building across the street to the left.


Sounds like building 13 or something near it. We just stayed in building 13 and loved the location.


----------



## js

Trinity88 said:


> Sounds like building 13 or something near it. We just stayed in building 13 and loved the location.


I loved the location too!
Thank you.


----------



## MsT82

I’ve never done a split stay before but understand bell services can transfer luggage. Does anyone know if it’s possible to schedule this the evening before with bell services at OKW,  for a set time the following morning?


----------



## Chuck S

MsT82 said:


> I’ve never done a split stay before but understand bell services can transfer luggage. Does anyone know if it’s possible to schedule this the evening before with bell services at OKW,  for a set time the following morning?


You should be able to schedule a time for them to pick up your luggage from your first room...but luggage normally does not arrive at your new resort until late afternoon.


----------



## MsT82

Chuck S said:


> You should be able to schedule a time for them to pick up your luggage from your first room...but luggage normally does not arrive at your new resort until late afternoon.


That’s great, thank you. Was looking to schedule the pick up around 8.30-9:00am as we have a full day planned. Happy for it arrive at the new resort afternoon/evening.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Chuck S said:


> You should be able to schedule a time for them to pick up your luggage from your first room...but luggage normally does not arrive at your new resort until late afternoon.



I used to be able to set up a time the night before, but lately they haven't let me (I do lots of split stays).  They always tell me to call when I'm all ready to go-my luggage is all packed.  I get the impression that people were setting up a time the night before, then not being "quite" ready when bell services showed up.  I feared they wouldn't show up right away, but they almost always have.


----------



## MsT82

Simba's Mom said:


> I used to be able to set up a time the night before, but lately they haven't let me (I do lots of split stays).  They always tell me to call when I'm all ready to go-my luggage is all packed.  I get the impression that people were setting up a time the night before, then not being "quite" ready when bell services showed up.  I feared they wouldn't show up right away, but they almost always have.


Good to know, if you can’t schedule, how long to you recommend calling before you want them there? If say I want to leave the room by 9am, is it worth calling at say 8.15 in case of delay?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Since they say to wait until you're all set to go (I can't remember if they even ask you when you call).  It seems that they've  almost always been there in about 15 minutes.  The one time it took significantly longer was when we were at OKW.  Then we called back at 45 minutes.  They said that they were very busy but assured us that we were next.  A few minutes later, they arrived.


----------



## MsT82

Simba's Mom said:


> Since they say to wait until you're all set to go (I can't remember if they even ask you when you call).  It seems that they've  almost always been there in about 15 minutes.  The one time it took significantly longer was when we were at OKW.  Then we called back at 45 minutes.  They said that they were very busy but assured us that we were next.  A few minutes later, they arrived.


Great to know, thank you. I’ll give it plenty of time just in case, at least if they’re early we can just chill in the room and be ready to leave on time.


----------



## Lisa P.

A few 2021 posts on this thread indicated that OKW rooms were last refurbished between 2017 and 2019. Was that a full reno or just soft goods? What is the current condition of the rooms? How are the good or bad are the LR sleepers?


----------



## Chuck S

2017 to  2019 was a full refurbishment. Sofa sleeper vary, depending upon how much they've been used, of course.   I generally find the single sleeper chair to be more comfortable than the sofa bed.  I do try to get everyone a real bed, though.  Remember, there are two real beds in the OKW studios, so a two bedroom will give you 2 real Queens and a real King, but the single sleeper chair is usually fine, if needed.


----------



## BillPA




----------



## Lisa P.

Thank you both!


----------



## Boomatt

Does anyone know if they’ve restarted the OKW to Disney Springs boat service since the Hurricane closures?


----------



## bobbiwoz

While, not necessarily an OKW Lover, I am thrilled to have just gotten a one night stay in an OKW studio for the night of December 9.  We canceled a cruise and wanted one extra night at WDW, and rooms were sold out months ago!  We had a night off site, and for us, that’s just not the same. Thank you, whoever cancelled!!


----------



## xdan0920

Hey Everyone, OKW owner since 1997. Sitting in NJ right now, missing the laid back Conch Republic vibes.


----------



## vakamalua

xdan0920 said:


> Hey Everyone, OKW owner since 1997. Sitting in NJ right now, missing the laid back Conch Republic vibes.



Same here—an OKW owner since 1995 in Virginia!


----------



## CarlyMur09

Has anyone been recently on a cash reservation? How’s housekeeping been? We’re used to being here on DVC points, but have a cash stay for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom coming up in Nov/Dec. DM wants to start making tip envelopes, so trying to figure how much we’d need.


----------



## Chuck S

CarlyMur09 said:


> Has anyone been recently on a cash reservation? How’s housekeeping been? We’re used to being here on DVC points, but have a cash stay for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom coming up in Nov/Dec. DM wants to start making tip envelopes, so trying to figure how much we’d need.


If you do online check-in you can declined daily housekeeping services, and thus cut down on the number of tipping envelopes.  Also, if it is Member Cash, reservation though DVC, you will follow the same housekeeping as a regular DVC Points reservation.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Chuck S said:


> If you do online check-in you can declined daily housekeeping services, and thus cut down on the number of tipping envelopes.  Also, if it is Member Cash, reservation though DVC, you will follow the same housekeeping as a regular DVC Points reservation.


We don’t mind the tipping, haha. It’s just something nice we like to do. And it’s CRO. Used the AP discount.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Something happened there last night.  Phone call first thing this a.m.- they had to take 5 -2 bed villas out of service.  Sounds more like someone with clout came to town and wanted them all.    I was moved to the Poly CL and my points returned for the night.


----------



## SteveAZee

Hi all... a question about the bus routes through OKW. From the top of this thread the bus stop order is:

1. Peninsular Road
2. South Point Road
3. Old Turtle Pond Road
4. Miller's Road
5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)

I assume this order hasn't changed. I thought I had read that the busses will sometimes also stop at the HH first before continuing on to Peninsular? Is this true? Does any of this change based on time of day? I was there in 2019 but wasn't paying much attention to all the comings and goings of the busses, and even then things change so... I ask.


----------



## BillPA

The order is correct for a theme park bus. There is also a bus that goes to Disney Springs, it stops at HH first and last as well as the other stops.


----------



## ghtx

SteveAZee said:


> Hi all... a question about the bus routes through OKW. From the top of this thread the bus stop order is:
> 
> 1. Peninsular Road
> 2. South Point Road
> 3. Old Turtle Pond Road
> 4. Miller's Road
> 5. North Cove Road (Hospitality House)
> 
> I assume this order hasn't changed. I thought I had read that the busses will sometimes also stop at the HH first before continuing on to Peninsular? Is this true? Does any of this change based on time of day? I was there in 2019 but wasn't paying much attention to all the comings and goings of the busses, and even then things change so... I ask.


Last month, we were on a bus heading back to OKW that was about to go out of service, so the driver asked all of us which stop we wanted.  It was just Hospitality House and one other stop, so he stopped at Hospitality House first.  So that's one reason it might stop at HH first.


----------



## Boopuff

ghtx said:


> Last month, we were on a bus heading back to OKW that was about to go out of service, so the driver asked all of us which stop we wanted.  It was just Hospitality House and one other stop, so he stopped at Hospitality House first.  So that's one reason it might stop at HH first.


We also had this happen late night.  We were leaving Epcot and there were 2 families on the bus, driver asked us what stop and just went to those two stops. So nice.


----------



## KSR0330

Are Pack n Plays available upon request?


----------



## BillPA

Yes, Pack-n-Plays may be in the unit, if not just push the phone button for housekeeping and they will bring you one.


----------



## KSR0330

BillPA said:


> Yes, Pack-n-Plays may be in the unit, if not just push the phone button for housekeeping and they will bring you one.


Great, thanks!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Saw this update to Gurgling Suitcase hours on Instagram today:


----------



## Chuck S

That is a smart thing to do, the test run.  Especially over Thanksgiving.  There are people I see over Thanksgiving week that are best experienced with an adult beverage.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

I will be at OKW in Jan 2023 and see that they have charcoal grills only.

I will be bringing my own charcoal, lighter fluid, and utensils (we drive-no flight for us!)

If I walk up to a grill and it is full of old, cold, ashes.......where do I put them?

Any tips on the situation? Many other resorts have gas grills.....but not this one! 

Gonna do burgers and chicken.

Staying in a studio so I will do a batch and have leftovers the next day.


----------



## The Jackal

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I will be at OKW in Jan 2023 and see that they have charcoal grills only.
> 
> I will be bringing my own charcoal, lighter fluid, and utensils (we drive-no flight for us!)
> 
> If I walk up to a grill and it is full of old, cold, ashes.......where do I put them?
> 
> Any tips on the situation? Many other resorts have gas grills.....but not this one!
> 
> Gonna do burgers and chicken.
> 
> Staying in a studio so I will do a batch and have leftovers the next day.


Nothing smells better than barbecue chicken on a charcoal grill.  I believe they have metal ash boxes to put them in.  If there is no ash box, just tell a cast member and they should be able to help.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Chuck S said:


> If you do online check-in you can declined daily housekeeping services, and thus cut down on the number of tipping envelopes.  Also, if it is Member Cash, reservation though DVC, you will follow the same housekeeping as a regular DVC Points reservation.


If you decline daily housekeeping, are daily room 'inspections' still mandatory? 
At SSR last year, they were DEFINITELY mandatory.


----------



## The Jackal

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> If you decline daily housekeeping, are daily room 'inspections' still mandatory?
> At SSR last year, they were DEFINITELY mandatory.


I think they are, but it seems that they miss some days here and there.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Chuck S said:


> If you do online check-in you can declined daily housekeeping services, and thus cut down on the number of tipping envelopes.  Also, if it is Member Cash, reservation though DVC, you will follow the same housekeeping as a regular DVC Points reservation


Just back from our stay. They did HK everyday. We did have an incident in the middle of our trip where my DF ended up in the hospital due to a bad reaction to his cancer treatments (he’s fine now.), and before that we had just been having towels replaced and trash cleaned out, but after that; they were doing full HK the rest of our stay. Not sure why the difference though or if it was just a coincidence.

Here was one of the surprises HK left behind.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Chuck S said:


> With the removal of the carpeting in the one bedroom units during the last refurbishment, you can hear some things from your neighbor, especially if they have active kids.  You can try putting a pillow or towel at the bottom of the lock-off door to absorb some of the sound.


Very much agree. Last stay after refurb, we had 1-BR without carpet for 1st time. Noise level from above & somewhere next door was intrusive all hours. 

Coming up: Solo trip DLX Studio.
I prefer TOP FLOOR, even 3rd, & don't mind the lack of window at all as in Bldg 18.
I don't mind walking to Bus or Pool or HH.

I DO need as QUIET as possible. Ten days with bus noise won't be pleasant.
Any suggestions of the best possible way to request that?


----------



## Ksims616

Hi! We are looking forward to our annual Christmas visit and am wondering if anyone has the current activities/resort calendar available to upload. Very ready to be back home!


----------



## Chuck S

Mai Ku Tiki said:


> Very much agree. Last stay after refurb, we had 1-BR without carpet for 1st time. Noise level from above & somewhere next door was intrusive all hours.
> 
> Coming up: Solo trip DLX Studio.
> I prefer TOP FLOOR, even 3rd, & don't mind the lack of window at all as in Bldg 18.
> I don't mind walking to Bus or Pool or HH.
> 
> I DO need as QUIET as possible. Ten days with bus noise won't be pleasant.
> Any suggestions of the best possible way to request that?



I would email or do online chat with Member Services, and request upper floor,  other than that, I've rarely been bothered by bus noise, except in an area where the busses turn around.  Remember that OKW has no elevators, except in building 62, 63 and 64, so you'll be hiking up two flights of stairs.  The problem may be traffic noise, if your building is in a perimeter area of the resort near Buena Vista Drive or EPCOT Center Way/Vista Boulevard.  So you may also want to request Bldgs 34. 35, 47, 48, 55, or 56.  Remember that the reosrts have been very busy, and requests are never guaranteed.  It isn't like a cruise ship where the entire thing empties and loads all the guests at the same time, so it just depends upon what is available on your check-in day.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Chuck S said:


> I would email or do online chat with Member Services, and request upper floor,  other than that, I've rarely been bothered by bus noise, except in an area where the busses turn around.  Remember that OKW has no elevators, except in building 62, 63 and 64, so you'll be hiking up two flights of stairs.  The problem wmay be traffic noise, if your building in=s in a perimeter area of the resort near Buena Vista Drive or EPCOT Center Way/Vista Boulevard.  So you may also want to request Bldgs 34. 35, 47, 48, 55, or 56.  Remember that the reosrts have been very busy, and requests are never guaranteed.  It isn;t like a cruise ship where the entire thing empties and loards all the guests at the same time, so it just depends upon what is available on your check-in day.


Thanks, Chuck! Just what I needed.


----------



## Lost boy

We just returned today from two weeks in a 1bdrm in building 11, didn't hear a bus during the entire stay. I called member services a few days before we left home and requested that building and got it, second time in that building, both times calling a few days before arriving.


----------



## Chuck S

Lost boy said:


> We just returned today from two weeks in a 1bdrm in building 11, didn't hear a bus during the entire stay. I called member services a few days before we left home and requested that building and got it, second time in that building, both times calling a few days before arriving.


That building is in the Near HH booking category.  If you have not reserved that category, chances are sllim that you could get it.


----------



## bookbabe626

First time staying at OKW, booking using points at the 7 month mark in August. 

If we want a ground floor one bedroom very close to (or with very easy access to) a pool, with parking really close to the villa, what category should I book, std or near HH, and which building or buildings would be my best bet for a request?

editing to add that the bathroom door format isn’t important, it’s just DH and I 

thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Almost all buildings have very convenient, close parking,  The real exception being Buildings 16. where the parking is to the side, and building 64, which also has parking to the side.  There is the main pool and 3 neighborhood pools, so you're never really far away from a pool area.  The best buildings for near pool access would be (assuming you don't have the Near HH category booked)  bldgs 19, 20, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 55 and 56.

If you will have people sleeping in the living room, be aware the ONLY building numbers 30 and higher have a second entrance to the bathoom, through the laundry room.  Buildings under 30 have a single entrance through the master bedroom.  Bear that in mind depending upon your privacy needs.  Be sure to request ground floor, though, if you need it, because there are no elevators at OKW, except for building 62, 63 and 64.  The rest of the resort was built prior to changes in the ADA.


----------



## ghtx

bookbabe626 said:


> First time staying at OKW, booking using points at the 7 month mark in August.
> 
> If we want a ground floor one bedroom very close to (or with very easy access to) a pool, with parking really close to the villa, what category should I book, std or near HH, and which building or buildings would be my best bet for a request?
> 
> editing to add that the bathroom door format isn’t important, it’s just DH and I
> 
> thanks!


And here's a map to see exactly where all the buildings are in relation to the pools.  https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm


----------



## SwanVT2

We are staying at OKW and my brother in law and his partner are staying at POFQ. Can they come visit us and swim at the pool and vice versa?


----------



## SwanVT2

Where can you get coffee at OKW and at what time? I do plan on getting refillable mugs. Thank you!


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> We are staying at OKW and my brother in law and his partner are staying at POFQ. Can they come visit us and swim at the pool and vice versa?


According to the DVC Member webpages, Pool Hopping is still suspended.

But I'd ask at the front desk. 

Also, if they are driving, let the front desk or guard shack know you are expecting them, and vice versa when you visit them.


----------



## Chuck S

SwanVT2 said:


> Where can you get coffee at OKW and at what time? I do plan on getting refillable mugs. Thank you!


Coffee for the Refill mugs is available at Goods to Go on walkway behind Olivia's.
You will also have a coffeemaker in your room, and housekeeping will provide you with coffee.  If you run out, just call them.


----------

